# NORTHERN IRELAND GIRLS



## Catspyjamas

Hi there

Just thought that us Northern Irish girls needed somewhere of our own to hang out, regardless of where we are in our treatment cycles.

Anyone want to join me?

xx


----------



## Tattie

Hiya  

Seeing as no-one wants to join you, I thought I better keep you company  

Tattie xoxo


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hooray!

I was terribly lonely here, and starting to take it personally    

Thanks for joining me, my love!  Think we must be on our own here; at least we'll not be stressed trying to find somewhere that could accommodate us all if we ever have an NI-meet    

 right back at ya!

xx


----------



## Tattie

Hiya  

Oh don't take it personally, I'm here now    !!!!

Now finding somewhere that could accommodate us pair wouldn't be too hard!!!  (((((whispers, where's the bar))))))  



K xo


----------



## skywalker

hi there,
          sorry i'm a bit late to this thread but i'm from n'orn ireland!!  i'm not on the internet very much at the mo - i drop in once a week or so.
    i'm just waiting for my first consult with origin in a weeks time so i'm a wee bit nervous (well a lot!!).

  talk to you soon
    skywalker


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Skywalker

And welcome    Great to have you on board.

So you're going to Origin?  Have you any idea what treatment you'll be going for?  I'm down-regging for my second IVF, hopefully going to start my injections this week but my period still hasn't arrived so I don't know what's happening.  I'm at the Royal but know that a lot of the consultants work between the two clinics.

Any questions, feel free to ask.  I've blown you some bubbles to welcome you  

xx


----------



## Tattie

Hi Skywalker,

Welcome to the mad house  

I, like Cats am d/r for my 2nd IVF at the Royal, starting my injections Tuesday 17th October!!  My consultant at the Royal, Dr Williamson is a consultant at Origin and she is great!

Good luck for your consultation!

As Cats says, feel free to ask any questions!!

Tattie

ps. Cats where's my bubbles (I don't have many   )


----------



## skywalker

thankyou both of you,
                              we have our 1st appt next week.  i only have one blocked tube so our choice is limited.  i was shocked at the rfc waiting time of 47 weeks   (for 1st consult) even though i have been under a hosp consultant for a while! so we decided to scrap the money together for a try at origin.  i am going in open minded. 

  thanks again
    skywalker


----------



## Starsky**

HI Catspyjamas, Tattie, and Skywalker just found this section whilst exploring FF as usually only look at IVF,ICSI and Alternative Therapies. Fantastic idea Catspyjamas as sometimes being from N.I you can feel a little lonely on this site. I think you may have sent me an email in the summer and if it was you my apologies as I was on holiday and when I returned I lost my account and couldnt retrieve my name or past messages as the site was adjusted while I was away. Just to let you know I am due to attend Origin in Nov for our first appt as we had a failed cycle at the Royal in Aug due to poor stimulation. Looking forward to hearing from you all and wishing you all the very best. Best Wishes Starsky**


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Starsky    Yeah, I remember you!  And welcome to our exclusive l'il Norn Iron club!  Sorry to hear that your first cycle failed, hopefully Origins will sort you out!  I'm not too hopeful about this cycle that I'm halfway through so expect to be joining you over there in the new year.  So much for Positive Mental Attitude, eh?    I'll blow you some bubbles and hopefully some of my negativity will be expelled at the same time.

Hi Skywalker, sorry to hear about your problems too.  Again, hopefully you'll get on well with Origins as well.  The waiting times at the RFC are a complete joke.  We seem to have been going there forever, and to be honest, if this NHS-funded cycle doesn't work I'll not go back to them.  My first private treatment with them failed and although I'm not blaming them for it not working, I'm not particularly happy that they haven't changed anything at all this time round to improve my chances.  

And a big hello to my Tattie mucker      Hope you're not still crying over your bubbles?  Har har!!!

At this rate, at least we're looking at a table for a our meet rather than the two of us propping up the end of the bar  

Talk to you all soon. xx

PS.  Starsky!  I noticed on the complementary therapies thread that you were going for acupuncture.  I've just started going back for acupuncture, having gone for about 18 months during my IUIs and first IVF cycle and stopping 3 months ago after my BFN.  Where do you go, if you don't mind me asking?  My clinic is on the Upper Lisburn Road but its a nightmare for me to get there so I was just wondering if you'd found somewhere handier?


----------



## Starsky**

Hi Cats, I actually took your advice and went to the chinese medical centre and had my acupuncture with Cathy (twice weekly during my tx and weekly for a few weeks after). I then was recommended a reflexologist who is also a midwife and decided to give it a go instead and Im really enjoying it as not only is she doing my feet but also is a listening ear and we have a bit of a laugh also and the best bit is she is less than 5 mins from my house were as going to Finaghy took me about 50mins. Sorry to hear that you arent having a good cycle of tx with the RFC but you never know it may well be a happy ending (sending you lots of babydust!). It feels really good to hear that there are others out there attending the two clinics on this tiny island speak soon. Take care Starsky*


----------



## Tattie

Hiya Cats, Starsky** and Skywalker

Just wanted to wish Starsky and Skywalker good luck for your appointments with Origin!!

I have to say that I have found the Royal great (so far)!! 

A quiet table for four eh Cats  

Thanks for the  I have loads now (catching up on you haha)!!

Tattie


----------



## Tattie

Cats,

 right back at ya!

[fly]     [/fly]

Tattie xox


----------



## Catspyjamas

Evening ladies

Hope you are all well.

Tattie - thanks for all my bubbles hun xx

Starsky - Just now that you mention it, I remember telling you about my acupuncturist.  She's a lovely woman but the journey to get to her does my head in    Your reflexologist sounds fantastic, whereabouts does she hang out?  My friend used to do reflexology on me when she was studying it and doing her qualifications in it but I wouldn't ask her now because we haven't told anyone that we're trying to conceive.  Yours sound brilliant.  Do you not go to Cathy now at all?

Skywalker - hope you're doing OK as well.  Not long now until your appointment at Origins.  I know you don't come on very often so best of luck with it if we're not chatting before then.

Lots of love

Cats xx


----------



## skywalker

thankyou 
          i am a bit nervous because i don't really know what they'll say!  but hopefully it'll be grand.  good luck to all of you on your different stages.  i'll let you know how i got on.

  talk to you later
    skywalker


----------



## Starsky**

Hiya everyone, Catspyjamas: My reflexologist works from home and she lives in Newtownabbey(outskirts of Belfast as Im not sure if you are familiar with this area. I dont go to Cathy anymore as they don't recommend doing both treatments as it works different parts of your body which can have adverse reactions apparently Tattie: Good luck with your injections and hopefully your are creating lots of big follies!  Skywalker: Good Luck for next week is this when your tx begins if so got everything crossed for you. Bye for now Starsky  .


----------



## Tattie

Hiya All!!

Starsky** I live in Newtownabbey!!  

This maybe a stupid question but what does a reflexologist do?   (sorry but I'm blond)!!  I know that Cats goes to an accupuncturist but I am a little unsure of the needles (how ironic eh   ).

My injections are going grand, hubbie just loving jabbing me  

Good luck with your consultations!!  Let us know how you get on!!

Bye  

Tattie


----------



## Starsky**

HI Tattie, I live in Greenisland so we are neighbours so to speak!                                                          A reflexologist basically gives your feet a massage but as she does this she is in tune with your body as every section of your feet relates to different areas of your body and she can sense if there are any inbalances.Any more questions feel free to ask. Skywalker I am really interested to hear how you get on at Origin as my appt isnt until Nov so I hope you dont mind if I have any questions for you.  .And hello to Catspyjamas our foundry member. Bye for now Starsky**


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi there ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend?  Not sure when your appointment is with Origins, Skywalker, but I'd also love to hear how you get on, just in case this one doesn't work out.  I know, Positive Mental Attitude needed here but can't seem to find mine.  These drugs have my brains turned to mush  

Starsky, I loved reflexology and found it really relaxing.  Mind you, I managed to fall asleep during my acupuncture session on Friday    Can't wait for my next treatment now for another wee snooze!  I know Newtownabbey well so just might fancy a trip to your reflexologist next time round if this doesn't work (PMA needed again)!!!!

Hi Tattie hun, hope you're well and got on OK with your scan at the clinic?

Lots of love ladies 

xx


----------



## skywalker

hi,
  well we had the appt in origin.  they all seem very nice and the appt went grand.  the doctor was very nice.  i have to loose some weight before we start but in truth i was doing that anyway (my bmi is 38  ).  but it doesn;t really hinder us as we didn;t want to start till the new year at least (dh mum died a few weeks ago so we want to wait).  they have things included in the price like a counsellor and i'm seeing a nutritionalist tomorrow at the clinic. 
    i think it is the right place for us (first impressions it seems less clinic that the rvh and with no contact with the maternity hosp.)  it is just very scary process and one minute i think go for it and then the next i want to go screaming in the other direction!!  ( i know i'm strange but hey)

  how are you all at your stages of this rollercoaster?

  talk to yu soon
    skywalker


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Skywalker
Great to hear from you, I've been wondering how you got on.
Sorry to hear about your mother-in-law, I hope your husband is OK?
Its great to hear about how you got on at Origins, I'm really interested in them because I'll definitely be following you there if this cycle doesn't work.  I agree with you about the Royal - walking in through the maternity entrance, with all those pregnant women and babies crying just kills me!  
Your reaction to the thought of fertility treatment is totally normal, so don't be thinking you're mental or anything!  It is a scary process but what is scarier is that it all become second nature in such a short space of time, and you'll find yourself a fertility expert in no time at all, especially if you stick around this site.  What you won't know about fertility isn't worth knowing!!!
As for me, well I go tomorrow morning at 10.30 for my EC and I'm absolutely terrified!  Its almost worse knowing what's ahead of me, even though it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  And you thought you had problems and were strange!!!
Best of luck for your appointment with the nutritionist tomorrow - are you going to be going for IVF or ICSI when you start your treatment?
Talk soon
xx


----------



## skywalker

hi catspyamas,
                    hope all went well today for the ec.  .  sending you positive vibes!!  
  the nutritionalist was very good and i go back in a couple of weeks for an update and possible she will do reflexology on me (fantastic!!).  origin have been really good so far and hopefully continue to be so. also considering our treatment may not be for a few months.
    we will be for icsi probaly dh's sperm is a bit low (much to his disgust).  thankyou for giving me support and i will be pickling your brain about stuff.

  skywalker


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Skywalker
I'm glad you had a good time with the nutritionist - I try to eat healthy but if this cycle doesn't work its one of the things I'll be considering next time round.  Is it, and the reflexology, included in the price you'll pay for your ICSI or extra?

Thanks for your good wishes.  I had my EC yesterday and got 12 eggs.  I phoned the hospital this morning and eventually got through (the entire RVH phone lines weren't accepting incoming calls - can you imagine how frustrated I was   )!  Anyway, we were told that 8 had fertilised but that one of them had too much DNA so wouldn't go on to develop further.  So I've got my wee S Club 7 hopefully going on to develop further.  ET is Thursday at 11.15 so I'm gearing myself up for that.  I'd love to be going to blastocysts but the Royal seem to do a 3 day transfer as a matter of course.  And I'm still trying to find sources of Positive Mental Attitude.  Seems to be lacking here so you're positive vibes are much appreciated.

Tattie had her EC today and I just want to send her the biggest   in the world!  Hope you're OK honey xx

Anyway Skywalker (briliant name BTW) - best of luck and keep in touch.

xx


----------



## Starsky**

Hi to you all, well you all have been busy since last I was online. CATSPYJAMAS glad to hear that your tx is progressing along well, I will be thinking of you on Thursday and hoping that all  goes well.TATTIE I hope that your EC went well also and that you will have good news  and hopefully you will find it easier to get through to the Royal Tomorrow than Cats did sending you lots of luck also. SKYWALKER Im so sorry to hear about your mother in law and Im hoping that both you and your husband are coping okay, all the best  for your feedback from the nutritionalist, when will you know and when does your reflexology start(not that Im nosey)!. Bye for now Starskyxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Starsky
Sorry for missing you out of my message earlier today    
Great to hear from you and thanks for your good wishes.  I'm not feeling very positive myself this time so need all the positivity you can possibly spare!
You have your appointment soon at Origins, don't you?  Is it this week  
Anyway, best of luck with it and let us know how you get on.
Cat xx


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls, hoping you have room for another 'un ... Starksy kindly invited me to join your thread  

I've had 1 x IVF, 1 x ICSI (freeze all) 2 X FET's all BFN with Origin. Did fall pg inbetween cycles but sadly m/c at nearly 11 wks  .  Im currently preparing for final FET which should hopefully be on 6/7 Nov, tbh dont hold out too much hope of this working. Have our names on nhs list for ICSI at RVH (with Dr Williamson who is lovely  ) not sure how long we'll have to wait only got put on list a few weeks ago, used to go by your first referral date if that's still the case mine is 1999 so hopefully wont have too long?!  

Catspyjamas good luck with your e/t sending you    

 to everyone else, looking forward to chatting with you all.
Luv Kate xo


----------



## Starsky**

Hi Cat sending lots of positivity your way    . My appt is next Tues 7 Nov mixed feelings so IM WILLING TO SHARE|SOME OF MY POSITIVITY WITH YOU and hopefully this will get us through!!!  . Welcome Katiesue its great to have you join us, can we now be know as the FAMOUS| FIVE? Hope Tattie and Skywalker are keeping well. Love   Starsky**


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi ladies

And a big welcome to KatieSue!!!  Sorry to read about all the treatment you've been through.  Hopefully this FET will sort you out and you'll not have to worry about the waiting list from hell at the Royal!  Best of luck with it, not long now    

And well done Starsky on recruiting another Norn Iron girlie to our exclusive wee grouping!  We're gearing up for a good crowd if we ever decide to have a proper meet up!  Best of luck for your appointment at Origin and thanks for offering to share some positivity with me.  I'll definitely take you up on that kind offer  

I have my ET tomorrow morning at 11.15 and I'm a bit scared about it.  I don't what'll be worse - the conversation with the embryologist about how many embies have survived and their quality, or the actual procedure.  I had a terrible time last time round so I'm worried that history will repeat itself.  I have acupuncture at 9.30 so hopefully that'll calm me down a bit.

Hello to Skywalker and Tattie, hope you're both doing well lovely ladies

Much love and      all round xx


----------



## katiesue

Thanks for welcome  

Catspyjamas, hope your e/t went ok .. your embies should be nice & snug & setting up home for the next 8 mnths      

Luv Kate xo


----------



## Catspyjamas

Thanks Kate, and thanks to you all for your good wishes.

My ET went really well.  I had a terrible time last time round, very painful, so I was down for gas and air this time.  I felt a bit embarrassed when I started using it, but when the effects kicked in I soon got into the way of it.  The consultant (Dr Williamson, she also works at the Royal as well as Origins) was cleaning me (nice!) before she inserted the catheter when my DH told me to stop holding my breath.  Now, in retrospect, it doesn't sound all that funny but it just tipped me over the edge and the laughing gas kicked in.  I was laughing so much they had to stop because the giggling meant she couldn't get clear access to me.  Apparently they were laughing too but my DH was mortified.  I would definitely recommend it and I'm sorry I didn't take them up on their offer for it during EC - I will if I need to go again!

Anyway, the quality of the embies was quite dissapointing - last time round I had a three day transfer with a grade 1 8 cell and a grade 2 6 cell.  This time I had a grade 7 and a grade 6 both grade 2.  Half of me is thinking that if I didn't get pregnant with better quality embies last time then its not going to work this time but hopefully I'm wrong and it'll be OK.

Off to look on FF for some inspiring success stories with poor quality embies ... think I might be some time.

Best of luck to you all.  Talk soon

xx


----------



## ava

Greetings everyone,i'm Ava and i'm glad to join you all.Iknow Tattie,we have been chatting away for a while now.Without going into too much boring detail,i'm on the 2ww,having attended the RVH for a cycle of ivf privately.Yes ,waiting list is a complete nightmare!!!
The pregnant women outside RVHare bad eneough,but its the pregnant women smoking that cracks me up!   

I'm from Kilkeel ,Co. Down originally hailing from Newry,and iv'e gotta go now coz dp just in from the boat and i'm doing tea tonite!!

Will talk to you all soon 
Love  Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Yeah, Ava!  Glad you found us!  Welcome.  We're getting a great wee group here now.

I know what you mean about the pregnant smokers outside the RMH.  I was up today for ET and there were 2 of them, about to drop and puffing on their ciggies.  I could've slapped both of them on the way past, infuriates me!

Wishing you all the best for your 2WW.  Hopefully we can keep each other sane xx


----------



## skywalker

hi everyone,
                catspyamas (never could spell!!) i'm sending you and tattie postive vibes   

                        

  cats - i can imagine this 2ww would be the worst part of the whole procedure.  tattie i hope the ec went well and everything is looking good for your et.

hi ava and katiesue - it's good to see other nor'n iron girls about.  

  the nutritionalist is part of the whole price as is couselling and reflexology (not sure though but i didn't pay any money on sunday) (i assume included in the price for the initial consult as well as the icsi)

  starsky the people in origin are lovely and i couldn't fault them (although dh said the men's private room   was a bit too sterile and clinical (not really sure what he or i expected!!).  i hope your appt goes well - i think it is dr roberts who does that day (that's who i saw - and he was nice).  i did have a list of questions which i completely forgot all about but i ask them when i see them properly.

  talk to youse soon,
        skywalker


----------



## katiesue

Hi Ava .... good luck on your 2ww    Hoping to see lots of   soon on here

Skywalker have your had your reflexology at Origin ... just wondering cos I've been going there for years & no-one ever mentioned nutrionalist or reflexology?

Luv &   to all, Kate xo


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Kate
Skywalker will know a lot more than I do but I was looking at Origins website last night and it says that the nutritionist and reflexologist is a relatively new appointment.  You can download a leaflet on it from somewhere and I'm nearly sure that it says that all clients will be offered one free session with the reflexologist so make sure you get in there    I'd be interested to hear how you get on with it too.

Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## ava

Hi everyone,just reading everyones posts about reflexology.Ifinished a six week course just before i started d/regging and i found it excellent.Iwas lucky enough to find a lady 3 miles from home who was also a very good listener,she knew a lot about nutrition and the whole thing about your body being in balance,i.e acid and alkali and how that can affect fertility,theres a whole chapter on it in Zita Wests book.

Ijust took bits from it and applied it to my diet.Hope the et went well Cats,and hope everyone else is hanging in there.Cats i had  7a and  6b cell embryos put back and my consultant thought that these stood a good chance,last posting from you i thought you felt these were low grades.Just to say ,i've read someposts on the threads from girls who had 3 and 4 cell embies and went on to get  

Iguess a real big part of it is down to luck!!

Good luck everyone,catch you all later

Colette


----------



## ava

Whoops I'm Ava aka Colette,don't mind what people use!!!!


----------



## Starsky**

Hiya everyone it was a great surprise to find another new member to our wee club so welcome Ava.I hope everyone is well, CATS I was sorry to hear that your ER didnt go as well as you had wished for but just remember that at the moment you are in fact PREGNANT so look after yourself and hopefully there will be good news soon got everything crossed for you, I hope you are resting are you off work for the next few weeks.? AVA same sentiments to you also sending you lots of . TATTIE I hope things are okay with you  thinking of you and sending you a great big hug.  SKYWALKER thanks for your kind thoughts I hope you dont mind me asking but if you can give me any pointers re:questions for our appt I would be grateful. I hope things are good with you also have you been to the nutritionalist yet? KATIESUE last but not least I hope you too are in good spirits and that things are progressing well let me know if your FET is Mon or Tues so I can send you    . Just thought you would all like to know that Prof Robert Winston is starting a series on IVF on the BBC starts TUES 14 NOV at 9pm. Talk Soon love Starskyxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Evening ladies

Just a quickie as I've had to pull myself off the sofa to make dinner while DH walks the dog.  Think I've been velcro-ed onto it this last week, I'll miss it when I have to go back into the real world  

Ava, I hope my negativity hasn't rubbed off on you!  I was just disappointed because I didn't manage to get grade a embies this time round, that's all, and part of me is thinking that if it didn't work last time round with a grade a embie then why should it this time?  But I know that NEGATIVITY IS WRONG so I'm not going to think like that anymore.  So there.    

Ava and Skywalker, I'm fascinated about the reflexology now!  I tried it oncr or twice when a friend of mine was doing a course and needed victims (sorry, volunteers) and always came out feeling like I was floating!  It must be hard though to find someone who specialises in fertility, or is it?  Any recommendations would be welcome!

Hi Starsky, thanks for letting us know about the Robert Winston series starting, I'll definitely be watching.

KatieSue, best of luck for your FET next week.  As Starsky said, let us know when its happening so we can send you     that day.

And hello to Tattie, hope you've got the feet up after your ET today hun.

Enjoy your Friday night and weekends people

xx


----------



## skywalker

hi all,
starsky i got questions from the ectopic preg group website - http://www.ectopic.org.uk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=4887 i literally had pritned it all out and was going to ask the relevant ques (if i had remembered!!).

katiesue: i suppose the nutritionalist is new (and lovely) as cats says it may will only be one session free and i have to pay for the next (the last appt was for nutrition advice and i kept a food for diary for this week then get it reviewed by her - she says she might do reflexology next time (hopefully).

i have kept to healthy eating (no sweets or biscuits or crisp etc)- although had a lovely indian tonight (with ice-cream for afters) so i suppose that isn;t great but hey-ho. i do feel better for it and don;t have any cravings for biscuits (the nurse said to just think about baby every temptation and it does work - i just needed a kick).

i also having been going to an acupuncturist in coleraine since may every two weeks and it has been fantastic for stress and also doubled my day 21 progesterone from 33 to 62! so i will keep going to him.

talk to you soon
skywalker 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## suzanne83

Hello everyone, My name is Suzanne and I from n'orn iron to. I found out about this web-site from Cathy who I'm also attending for acupuncture.  I had ivf at the Royal under Dr Peter McFaul back in 2005 which was successful (we were so lucky) but 'cause I'm still classed as infertile I'm now trying with the help of acupuncture & chinese herb to conceive naturally. this is te first chat-room where there are girls from here which is great.  Have you all ever met up ?


----------



## katiesue

Wow real rush on the Norn Iron group    Welcome Suzanne, I've only joined myself    

Catspyjamas dont worry about cell numbers & grading, my last FET my cd2 embies were only 2-cells & Im sure they will only be that again this time ... I frantically searched for low cell numbers or poor grading & there are lots of pg's out there so try not to worry, tho I know it's hard but sending you   

Starksy - thanks for info re Robt Winston I knew he was bringing out another programme but wasnt sure when.

Skywalker glad you enjoying the acpuncture & things going well at Origin, I did see leaflet for reflex offering 1 free session.  This is the only cycle I haven't used any acupuncture & as know I've had problems with my  lining so not sure if it has helped before?  

Colette - good luck for your treatment   

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone   only nipped up quickly to use my dad's computer.  Hoping to see lots of     soon

Oh nearly forgot   My FET is 9.30 on Tuesday, next step is embies surviving the thaw!!  Will try & update on Wed .... gonna do nothing on Tue but lie in front of tellie  

Luv & dust to all, Kate xoxoxo


----------



## Sindybelle

Hi everyone, 
Can I join in too? I have been to RFC for 2 ICSIs (both unsuccessful), I went to Origin too but eneded up not having treatment there. We are now adopting- we have an information session tomorrow and hopefully will be starting training in Jan. We want to go overseas. It will be a long hard journey but the ICSI definitely wasn't for us, hopefully this will be more positive.

Hello to all of you, especially you Cats, the treatment is tough and the 2ww is a nightmare but you will get through it.

good luck and take care to all of you
S.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Suzanne - good to see that you found us OK!  I didn't know that Cathy knew about this website, she's never mentioned it to me    You're going to be our lucky mascot, given that you've had a successful IVF outcome.  If we ever do meet, we'll all have to rub your head or something for luck  

And Sindybelle, of course you can join - WELCOME!  Sorry to hear that your two ICSI treatments have been unsuccessful and wishing you all the best for your adoption journey.  As you say, it'll be a long hard journey but at least you know that before you start out and can be prepared.  Lots of luck hun xx

Hello to Ava, hope you're coping well with the 2WW?  You're a day before me, how are you geting on?

Hello to Skywalker (hope you enjoyed your Indian meal and haven't had any relapses  ) and Starsky too - good luck for your appointment this week.

And KatieSue, best of luck for the big thaw and the FET on Tuesday.  Can't wait to hear how you get on    

And hello to Tattie - bet you can't believe how many new members we have now    

No Suzanne, we've never met up.  Well I've met Tattie up in the RFC waiting room after a longish period of emailing back and forth but that's it as far as I know.  This is quite a new group really - I used to 'chat' to another crowd of NI ladies this time last year but don't think any of them are still members.  Maybe we should think about a meet sometime  

Oh, Sindybelle talking about her adoption journey reminded me of this.  I don't know if anyone else is considering adoption but I read in the Belfast Telegraph that there's going to be an information session in the Ramada Hotel in Belfast on Thursday night about adopting in NI.  This week is National Adoption Week (or something) and its being held in conjunction with that.  If you want details of times etc give me a shout and I'll hoke out the ad.

Lots of love ladies xx


----------



## ava

Hi to all the new names,i'm not going to remember everyone individually but welcome.Ithink i will be the first to test on sun 12th and it can't come soon eneough.I've had days where i am on top of the world even picking baby names and then days where i'm in tears thinking it hasn't worked.
Every morning i wake up i say hi to my embies,i have called them Mo and Jo i.e Mojo and hope they are hanging in there.I must confess the house is grotty but i've been having a great time ignoring it and watching dvds and reading.
Big hi to Tattie,just to let you know i'm thinking about you and again hello to the new girls.      
Talk soon 
Love 
Ava xxxxxxxx


----------



## ava

P.S when is Prof.Winstones programme coming on and what is it about?Thanx Ava.


----------



## Starsky**

Hello everyone this has been a busy weekend A BIG HELLO TO OUR NEW MEMBERS . I Hope that all you girls on your 2WW are keeping well sending you all a big hug. To SINDYBELLE hope things went good for you today wishing you all the luck as you embark on this journey(I was reading an article in yesterdays paper as this is ADOPTION WEEK and it said "Adoptive families are made of heart and soul instead of biology and genes. Youll cry like a river and in the end you will find that river is truly the river of life" sending you my love. SUZANNE Ill second Cats that you can be our good luck charm, have you a boy or a girl what is their name(I hope the others dont mind a little baby chat). Good Luck for second time round. KATIESUE good luck for tomorrow Ill especially be thinking of you as we will both be at Origin tomorrow.SKYWALKER thanks for the info I checked that site out . AS for the Robert Winston programme it is entitled A CHILD AGAINST ALL ODDS its on next TUES 14 NOV BBC1 9pm for more info and articles and links you may want to check out http:/www.bbc.co.uk/health/fertility Speak to you all soon Starsky xx

 This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tattie

to all the girlies that 'know' me, Cats, Ava, Skywalker and Starsky**

I'm back to work, therefore back to FF   !!  Thank god for my boss eh!??  Hopefully he won't ask me to do any more work today so that I can catch up with you ladies   !!

Welcome to all the newbies, hopefully I will catch up with you all during the next few weeks!

As you may or may not know I am on my 2ww with Cats and Ava!  I had my ec on the 31st Oct with et on the 3rd November, we got a 7 cell B grade and an 8 cell C+, basically the same as we had before   !  I have to say that I am not too positive either this tx and I have the 'what will be, will be' attitude which I suppose is not great, but hey ho!

Just want to give Cats my mucker a huge big  !

Ava hope you have those feet up  

Good luck and   all around!

Tattie


----------



## skywalker

hi all,
      how are you all? welcome to the new ones - suzanne and sindybelle.  it's great to see our wee group expanding!  
starsky - i hope your appt went well today - how did it go? did you find them nice?    kateisue - are you still having your fet around now? good luck  ?
good luck suzanne with the adoption session - i have been increasingly curious about it in recent weeks so i might look up that info evening in the ramada (and try and convince dh to go!!)
2wwer's i am sending you positive stress-free vibes  
i'm currently trying to book a holiday (even if i have to drag dh kicking and screaming - not the most enthuastic of people - he's a farmer (enough said  )) for jan to relax before we go any further.

talk to youse later 
    skywalker


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi there ladies

Just popped on to say hello and to see how Starksy got on with her appointment and KatieSue with her FET.  Hope everything went well for you both.  Starsky, hope you've got a definite plan of action sorted and dates to start?  And KatieSue, hope you're resting and keeping that tummy warm but not hot!

Ava, not long to go now before you test - hope you're holding out OK and keeping positive?  Hopefully you'll be the first BFP on our little board    

Skywalker, hope you manage to persuade your husband to go along to the adoption info evening but also to book a holiday!  Will make all the difference in the world for you.  I'm hoping to get away for a few weeks in January as well, somewhere really warm and sunny  , whether this works or not.

Suzanne, hello m'dear, hope you're OK?

And Sindybelle, hello to you as well!

And last but not least, Tattie - WELCOME BACK!  And thanks for my hugs, here's some back      Sorry for freaking you out with my oh so negative emails yesterday, promise to try to keep things a bit lighter in future  

Off to see the Scissor Sisters at the Odyssey tonight but not really looking forward to it.  Wish I hadn't bothered to get tickets now but it seemed like a good idea at the time.  It'll be the first time I've been sober at a concert for years now but nothing to do with being on the 2WW, believe me - I'm convinced the IVF hasn't worked but I wouldn't be drinking anyway - Harp turns the guts out of me    so I couldn't  tonight even if I wanted to.

Anyway, lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## Tattie

Ah thanks chum!!

Don't worry about those emails, I just glad you're back to your normal wee self!!

Enjoy yourself tonight and just pretend have been    !!

Seriously how would anyone know any difference  

You will probably have an absolute ball!!

Take care and have a few more




Tattie


----------



## Leah

Hi all,
So happy to have found this thread. I just want to cheer on all the girls from N. Ireland and especially to Catspyjamas and Ava on the dreaded 2ww. 
(Pg mentioned in this bit)
Catspyjamas you were wondering about the quality of embies, well my experience is proof that poorer quality doesn't necessarliy mean a BFN. I had two ICSI treatments (both at Origin). First treatment I had two excellent embies put back (can only remember that one was an 8 cell) however that tx failed. On my second attempt both embies were poorer than the two from the previous cycle however I got a BFP and am now due to give birth to a singleton tomorrow believe it or not! Hopefully this will help you to remain positive, however I will never forget how hard it was.
It might be a bit late but on my second cycle I was advised (on this site) to eat plenty of brazil nuts, and to drink pure pineapple juice. I would definitely do this again as I am sure I will have to go down the ICSI route again at some stage! Another piece of wacky advice that I followed (found it on an American website, of course) was to wear orange knickers, as apparently in some eastern culture or other orange is the colour of fertility! Anyway it worked for me but I did feel like a **** going around Dorothy Perkins and Top Shop buying up all of their orange knickers! 
Anyway that wasn't the maddest thing I ever did in pursuit of a BFP but I'll not bore you with it now!
Hope to speak to you all soon

Lots of love and positive vibes 

Leah


----------



## Catspyjamas

Leah

Another Norn Iron girl!  And how cool are you, on the cusp of giving birth and here you are, surfing the net and offering encouragement to us two-week-waiters!  Hope everything goes well - please let us know how you get on and hopefully you'll not be too busy with your new baby to continue chatting with us on our wee local thread!  Wishing you a quick and painfree delivery    

I'm doing the brazil nuts and pineapple juice as well - did it with my last IVF and it didn't work then but I suppose nothing ventured ... I also did the orange knickers thing last time round as well but threw them out in disgust when I got the BFN    Will keep them in mind if things don't go my way this time round.

Tattie, hope you had a good sober night out with your sister and friends?  At least you'll not be enduring Friday-at-work with a hangover!

Ava, hope you're not going too mental and are keeping positive.  Not long for you, here's some more positive vibes      

Starsky, hope you got on OK at Origins, dying to hear everything.

KatieSue, how did FET go?  Have been thinking about you a lot, hope everything is OK?

Skywalker, did you go to the adoption information evening tonight?  Hope it went OK if you did hun.

Hello to Susan and Sindybelle as well, hope you're both OK. 

I think that's everyone    Anyone have nice plans for the weekend?  I'm taking my five year old niece to a cat show in Bangor, heading down with some friends.  Pray for me


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls, had FET on Tues got 1 x 3-cell & 1 x 2-cell (about to become 3 cell) Grade 2, Day 2 embies transferred    For first time ever Im feeling positive, tho Im scared to say that ... reasons for   are my lucky nos are 4, 3 & 7 ... so I this is my 4th transfer, 3 cells, & on 7 Nov ... see makes perfect sense    .  Im back to work on Mon so will be able to catch up with all the posts then & hopefully make the time go a bit quicker.

Catspyjamas hope you're keeping well hun & those embies have snuggled in nice & tight by now, will keep you in my prayes    Hope you enjoyed the concert Im sure you had great fun, even tho you were sober!!  

Tattie, good luck to you too  

Ava, as the others have said hope you're bring the first of many   to the group  

Starksy, hope your appointment at Origin went well, looking forward to knowing how you got on ... strange us being there on the same day!!!

Skywalter hope you managed to get a holiday booked, I didn't get anywhere this year & my skin is missing the lack of sunshine  

Sindybelle, good luck with the adoption, I have a good friend I email who has just been matched with a little girl who she's hoping to have home for Christmas & she is ecstatic as you can imagine (as we all are). I hope your wait isn't too long, but it will definitely be well worth it  

Suzanne hope you're keeping well & enjoying the acupunture  

Leah I hope your little 'un is on it's way be now    Good Luck!!!

Did try the orange knickers myself last time & now fed up looking at them, so it's just whatever comes out of the drawer first now!

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone, sorry if I have  

Luv & lots of   to all, hoping this is the best   ever, Kate xoxoxo


----------



## Starsky**

Hello everyone sorry Ive been a bit busy this week so only getting a chance to have a chat now. Well the big news is that I didnt have my appt at Origin as it was cancelled as the clinican was sick. So we now have our appt on Monday so hopefully will have more to tell you next week. Hope all the    girls are keeping well I so hope that we will have more girls in the same situation as Leah. Hello Leah I hope by now that you are a MUMMY and that you will keep in touch and let us know how things are going. Katiesue Im so glad you are in good spirits and I am sending you a big . To everyone else I hope you are all well (this NIG club is getting so big Its hard to remember everyones situation so apologies to anyone who I leave out. Must go now but will definitely be putting Orange Knickers on my letter to . Hope you all have a good weekend Starskyxx


----------



## ava

Hi everyone,thanx to everyone for all the positive vibes,it's really encoraging coming onto the thread and seeing the posts.Just a quick post to say i have never felt like this in my entire life,sick one minute and weepy the next,ecstatic then depressed,it is sheer agony!!
I did't sleep a wink last night and its sat am and i'm sitting on my computer,dp is just as anxious and together we are trying to hold it together.

However on a more upbeat note ,i won 60 quid in a wee staff draw so me and dp are off to the cinema and fancy restaurant as a treat tonight.!!!

I AM SUCH A SLOW TYPER THAT IT WOULD TAKE FOREVER TO REPLY TO EVERYONES POSTS BUT I REALLY AM THINKING OF EVERYONE AND ALL THE DIFFERENT STAGES EVERYONES AT,See what i mean about typing,forgot to take that thingy off for the capitals      

Good luck everyone and i will keep you all posted,i'm wondering as to how early i can test in the morning,i reckon about 3.30 shoud be ok!!!!!

Gonna go and stop whittering

Love 

Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just a quickie ladies as my laptop battery is dying fast and I've no idea where the power cable is 

I'm not doing personals - its nothing personal (you'll see why later) but I just wanted to say:

1. well done to Kate for getting her two precious embies on board   
2. any news Leah?
3. Starsky, sorry your appointment didn't work out - hopefully it'll go ahead this coming week.

But most of all, to wish Ava GOOD LUCK for testing tomorrow - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you! Hopefully the luck you had winning the money will continue and you'll get your much longed-for and much-deserved BFP!        

Tattie already knows my news (sorry for texting and spoiling your Saturday hun) but looks like its all over for us. Last time I started spotting on day 9 after ET; today is day 10 and its started again. I honestly, stupidly thought that when the bleeding didn't happen yesterday I'd reached a milestone but when I woke up this morning I just knew it was over. I'm devastated and just feel so inadequate. My husband has been away all day and doesn't know what an emotional mess he's coming home to later. Its just so bloody sad and unfair - and I honestly think that this is never going to work for me and I'm never going to have a baby. I'm going to lie low for a couple of days and lick my wounds and try to get my head round the fact that there are two wee embies that my stupid body isn't allowing me to meet in eight month time as beautiful babies.

But I want Tattie and Ava (well everyone to know but especially you two who are testing soon) to both know that I would *NEVER*, ever deprive either of you a BFP. I've told Tattie this already but I really do mean it - yes I'm sad and destroyed but that doesn't mean that I want you to feel like this as well or would begrudge you a positive result. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you both and will pop on to hopefully read of your BFPs.

Lots of love and thanks to you all for your support over the past few weeks.

Hello to the rest of you - sorry for no personals but I really don't feel up to it. Doesn't mean that I don't care or wish you all the luck in the world.

xx


----------



## katiesue

Oh Catspyjamas Im so so sorry hun      I've had af appear about 4 days early so I know how devastating it is not to even make it to test day    Im sorry there's nothing I can say to make you feel any better or ease your pain but know we are thinking of you.

Please take some time to yourself & dh & come back to us when you're ready

Lots of luv & hugs, Kate xoxo


----------



## ava

Hi everyone and firstly to cats,i'm so so sorry to hear your news.is there no way that it may work out ok.you read so many posts about girls bleeding and it turns out ok,i don't want to sound insensitive but just maybe??

This is difficult but we did get our positive,obviously delighted but so aware of so many out there waiting and hoping and know only too well how easily it could have been different.

Cats take care and everyone else,i'm thinking about you all,

p.s.on the downside have just developed a lovely case of thrush andneed to go get some meds TMI

Bye girls fpr now

Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starsky**

Hi to everyone  to Cats Ill be in touch, to Tattie and Katiesue good luck as you continue on your   to Ava Im so happy for you dont feel that you need to be careful of your feelings as Im  sure the rest of the girls are also over the moon for you   if you feel that there is anything which contributed to this BFP please share with us. To everyone else I hope you are all keeping well always thinking about our wee club!!! My end We were at Origin today and starting tx in Jan as thought this would be better than being on meds over Christmas so Im off to start dinner dont forget BBC1 tomorrow Love Starskyxx


----------



## Tattie

Hello to the Norn Iron Girlies !!

Cats you know that I am constantly thinking about you!  You know where I am if you need me   !

Katiesue, how are you getting on with the 2ww?  Its driving me   I am seriously thinking of testing tomorrow morning   , what do you all think?  I don't have any symptoms this time at all!  Our last treatment cycle in June, which resulted in a  , I had symptoms galore, sore (  O  ) (  O  ) and I was up during the night to pee (sorry for TMI   ).  I have myself prepared for a negative result, but then again I have myself prepared for a   one?!  I am just    !!!! 

Starsky**, great to hear that you are starting your treatment in January, let us know how you got on at Origin.

Any news on Leah and the   ?

Finally to Ava, congratulations on being the first NI girl with a  , well done!!!

Apologies to anyone that I might have missed!!

Love and   to all

Tattie xox


----------



## katiesue

Ava .. congrats on your bfp    Im sure you're over the moon     Any tips for the rest of us??

Starksy, glad your appointment went well.  My FET was supposed to be 9.30am last Tuesday they phoned me on the way there to change it to 12.00 so prob cos clinican off sick .... thought phoning to say none of the embies survived the thaw so was well pleased! Better starting in Jan at least you'll be able to enjoy Christmas then start the new year raring to go  

Tattie, I've no symptoms at all either, tho usually around this time Im feeling very negative & have very pmt mood swings so Im trying to think of it as a good sign .. tho would luv a few cramps, sore (.)(.) or implantation bleed ... it does drive you nuts    My test date is next Tues 21st tho Im in work that day so think I'll test on Sun 19th (embies will be 14 days old then),I sway between wanting to know if its worked, to ignorance is bliss    Fingers crossed for you if you test in the morning   

Luv &    Kate xoxo


----------



## ava

Hi girls,i remember when i first came on asking Tattie was there anything special she did to get her bfp first time around,and her advice was simple.Nothing extraordinary,a good multivitamin and no booze!!

To add to this,i have to say my greatest help was on the relaxation side,i am someone that appears calm but on the inside,everything would be churning away.
Iread so much about learning how to relax and decrease stress,but i was actually gettin very worked up thinking i would'nt be able to.Istarted of about 2 months before my ivf listening to a simple relaxation tape got in a health food shop and gradually it started working.Iactually started looking forward to it coz it made me feel so good.

Ithen bought a cd called the ivf companion which is a longer relaxation cd,but also has visualisation tecniques.you can order it from a company called Natal [email protected]


Ialso had a six week course in reflexology about 3 weeks before tx,i can't say for definite how this helped other than chilling me out so much and she was also a very good listener!This is something i think helped in that she was able to listen to me and not judge anything i said,she also let me sit and have a good bawl from time to time which was theraputic.

Idid go fo 3 sessions with the consellor that the rvh offer and it again helped.Iwas at a very low ebb as i had finished a year on clomid and as those of us who know,the mood swings which accompany this tx are horrendous.She helped me get back onto an even keel and put things in prospective/

I,m on a roll here but i also know how different it is for everyone,i don't know if any of what i done helped but it can't have done any harm. My biggest thing is the relaxation thing,it really helps with the emotional side of things which for me was the hardest side.

Good luck everyone

Loadsa love

Ava


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello ladies

Very quiet on the Norn Iron girlies board - hope everyone is OK?

I just wanted to thank you all for your messages of support to me last week when my world felt like it was falling apart after quite heavy bleeding started during my 2WW.  Anyway, I was emailing Tattie privately this morning and have sent PMs to Ava, Leah and Starsky tonight who had all contacted me with PMs to tell them my news and am happy to share it with you all now. 

Despite the heavy bleeding last weekend, I tested as requested by the clinic on Thursday and was gobsmacked to get a BFP!  I retested using another brand and got the same result.  Have been testing almost every day since and intend to keep it up every 2 or 3 days or so (bought cheapo tests on Ebay) until my scan.  The clinic said that the bleeding could either be one of the embies coming away whilst the other implanted, or just one of those things.  They don't think its implantation bleeding as it was too heavy for that.  Anyway, no more bleeding and lots of positive pee sticks sitting round the house (nice) so hopefully the bad times are behind us.

I hope you are all doing well - not much time for personals as DH is itching to stick a DVD on but I wanted to say a public thank you to Ava for being so kind and considerate in the way she broke the news of her pregnancy (very kind) and GOOD LUCK to KatieSue for testing this weekend.  Hello to Starsky, Skywalker, Suzanne, Leah and my mate Tattie.  Hope you're doing well hun xx

Am looking forward to catching up with all your news soon.

Love and positive vibes to you all


----------



## skywalker

hi everyone,
              congratulations ava and cats - if it fantastic to see your   . i hope you both have a peaceful and happy 8 months.  good luck tattie and katiesue in your 2ww- stay  .    starsky you could be starting around the same time as us (well we may be in feb/march).  
  it is freezing here now (i think i turn the heating up!!)  i'm so chuffed we managed to book our holiday - we're going in january to cuba   - i'm so excited.  so we can have a relaxing time and hopefully start a new year with better vibes and outcomes.

  talk to youse later
    skywalker


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Skywalker

Loving your wee padded jacket man!  Very funny and almost an exact replica of me at this precise moment!  Our heating has broken down - we've got an emergency plumber coming out tomorrow but meanwhile I'm wrapped up in my duvet wearing what seems to be the entire contents of my wardrobe!  Thanks for your message, very kind of you to be thinking of me.  And Cuba, you lucky girl!  Its somewhere I've always wanted to go to.  And after Xmas, brilliant!  Winter is always my favourite time of year to go away, when its warm where you are and cold back home!  What resort are you going to, if you don't mind me asking.  And it'll be great to help you relax before you start your treatment in Feb or March.

To everyone else, hope you're well and looking forward to catching up with you next week.

Cats xx


----------



## Starsky**

Hi Everyone feeling really good as Im so happy for AVA and CATSPYJAMAS on their . Sending all my love to TATTIE and KATIESUE as they continue on their 2WW, Katiesue if you do test tomorrow sending you   that you will be joining Ava and Cats and that goes for Tattie too as we need all these BFP to inspire the rest of us that these miracles do happen. To SKYWALKER lucky you going to Cuba it should defintely help before tx as back in July when we started our first tx we were only back from Itlay and I felt really relaxed.Does anyone know if Leah has had her baby yet? dying to find out. HI to everyone else hope you are all well and keep posting as us girlies need to stick together. Also did anyone watch A Child Against All Odds last week, what did you think? Speak Soon Starskyxx


----------



## jofi

Hello everyone, I've been lurking here for ages and never realised there was a norn iron thread !!! This website is just so big. I used to post here a bit when we were having our first ICSI back in April, now we are on round 2.
We are seeing Prof McC at the Royal, fortunately we live 10 mins away. We were gutted when first attempt didn't work and I'm a nervous wreck this time. I have two 3 day embies put back on Thurs 9th so I am currently 13dpo. RVH told me to test 14 days after transfer but I can't help thinking I might get a result tomorrow. In a natural cycle you would be testing 14dpo. It's mental torture though isn't it. Last time my af arrived bang on time so if I get through the next couple of days I might be cautiously hopeful.
I am so chuffed we have our own thread, I'd love to hear from anyone going through anything similar.
Nice to meet you all
xxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Jofi

And welcome!  So glad you found our small but growing wee group!

I know how difficult the treatment is second time round - I've just gone through my second IVF and found the whole thing much tougher this time round.  I think you could probably test tomorrow - as you say, tomorrow is 14 days after EC for you and is the day your period is due.  Just don't be too disheartened if the result isn't great because you could still have late implantation and it might be too soon for enough hormones to show through.  But then again, it might be good news.  Fingers crossed that it is!  Let us know how you get on.  I've blown you some bubbles for luck!      

Hello to everyone else, but especially to Tattie and KatieSue who was testing (early) today.      

xx


----------



## jofi

Thanks Cats, 
I will test tomorrow. I could try to kid everyone and myself but what's the point, there is no way I will be able to resist. I'll do it first thing though, give myself half a chance ! I actually bought 10 hpt's on ebay for £1.85, bargain, I must have spent at least £50 on them last time.
I wonder do many people get a -ve 14dpo that turns into a +ve. Omg I've started already    
Congrats to Ava and Cats ( and anyone I might have missed ) it's your stories that give us the strength to carry on, so Thankyou for giving us hope.
xxx


----------



## katiesue

Wow Catspyjamas .. that's fantastic news Im so chuffed for you    Im sure you were totally shocked but what great news    Thanks for your PMs too  

Jofi - Welcome & good luck if you test early  

Starsky, I watched Child Against All Odds, it was like rubbing salt in wounds for the woman with 4 boys, but the other 2 couples were def pulling at my heart strings    Will def be watching the rest of the series.

Any news from Tattie yet?

Skywalker glad you got your hol booked, Cuba you lucky duck, leaving us here in the  

Ava hope you're keeping well, when is your scan?

 to everyone else!!

As for me another BFN Im afraid!!  Tested yesterday, altho official test date isn't till Tuesday but wanted to prepare myself cos Im in work, embies are 14 days old & I just know it hasn't worked.  

Must admit tho for the first time ever I did feel positive & optimistic thru the 2ww & it really did help me get thru it, I just told myself until Im told any different Im pg so might as well enjoy it .... it really didn't make getting a BFN any harder than if I'd have been my usual doom & gloom    Feeling a bit better today tho yesterday I just kept seeing lots of babies when I was out shopping & kept thinking I want one ... please  

Will test again in the morning anyway, then phone Origin, then Im off for a girls night out .. well night in with lots of vino   (was arranged months ago before I got dates so works out well) ... so Im off on Wed nursing a hangover & pmt 

Luv Kate xoxo


----------



## ava

Hello everyone and a special welcome tp jofi ,our new member.
Thanx to everyone for your messages of congrats and hopefully there will be more to add to our thread soon.
Cats thankyou for your kind words on your earlier post,gratly appreciated.
Ihave no news on my date for my scan yet but my boobs hurt so much i think i'm going to start showering with my bra on    
We haven't told anyone yet as we are waiting to get the first scan out of the way and now we worry about that!!!!!!
I saw Prof.Winstones show last week and i think pretty much everyone thought ,the couple who had the four bos were being a tad bit selfish but it was extremely moving watching it.
iM away for a cup of green tea and a dry biccie as i have been nauseas all over the weekend .

Take care everyone and Finally to Katie,i am so sorry to hear about your news,you are in my thoughts.

Love Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jofi

Hello girls,
af arrived last night, I didn't even make it to unofficial early test day. Having a few drinks tonight. I keep thinking 24 hours ago everything was okay. Dh really had his hopes up this time.I know he is hurting. I feel numb. I still can't really accept that's it, it's over. The nurse I spoke to at Royal was really lovely, the staff down there are wonderful. I know I will have sad days ahead but I know the sooner we start again the happier we both will be. 
I'm glad I have this site/thread, everyone is so nice, it's hard to beat the support of people who really understand
Fiona xxx


----------



## skywalker

hi everyone,
                welcome jofi - it's great to see another coming into our merry band!  i'm sorry to see af turned up  .
  katie sue - it's not over till the witch flies in  .  i'm sending big  .

  i hope eveyone else is grand?!  not much craic with me but i have lost 6 punds in 3 weeks so i'm happy about that!!  .  so we are closer to our goal.  i'm having very serious doubts about going for the treatment - i'll have to talk to dh.  i'm just scared of the process and i applaud all of you that gone through it with such courage and dignity. anyway enough ramblings from me.

  talk to youse soon (now i'm seriously addicted to the support you all give me - thankyou)
    skywalker


----------



## Starsky**

Hi Everyone    Welcome Jofi Im sorry to hear your news    but hopefully you will find lots of support through us girls give yourself and DH time although I know what you mean about starting again as you feel more better knowing that you are actually doing something. Katiesue hope you get my message sending you a great big hug   . To Ava and Cats sending you best wishes keep posting as you need to keep us girls believing that we can achieve our DREAM. Skywalker well done on your weight loss Im sorry to hear that your having concerns over tx maybe you should talk to someone from the counselling service available at Origin as this may help as I remember reading somewhere before that the counselling service really helped a couple before during and after tx good  luck. I hope Tattie is okay sending you lots of . To everyone else hope you are all good . Also good to hear your views on A Child Against All Odds I agree totally regarding the couple with the four boys also I cried buckets as you feel so much for the couples and then reality check that your in a similiar situation  . Tomorrows is about FETs so that should be interesting. Speak soon keep posting everyone as it helps so much Starskyxxx


----------



## katiesue

Fiona Im so sorry af has appeared   

Starksy & Catspyjamas thank you so much for your messages, they were lovely    

I find it very hard to talk to friends cos they dont know what to say & always end up saying the wrong thing, so now I tend not to talk about it much ... tho tbh dont think there's any right thing you can say    That's why it's great having you girls to chat to, we all know the emotions, hormones & obsessive things we go thru.

Skywalker, well done of your weight loss. When I was first told I needed ivf I went for a 2nd opinion cos I thought there's no way I can go thru that, I thought if it didn't work my life wouldn't be worth living, but you do gather up the strength from somewhere & manage to get thru it ... hopefully you'll only need to try it once, as Starsky said maybe the counselling would help?

As for me BFN confirmed this morning so stopped all FET tabs & pessaries & af should appear in 2-3 days. That's me finished at Origin (unless I win the lottery ), now just have to wait for name to come on for RVH ... might give them a ring to see if they've any idea how long it will be?  Going to record Child Against All Odds tonight cos I want to have a drink with the girls & try to forgot it about it all ... rather than roaring at the tv for half the night  

Luv to everyone, Kate xoxo


----------



## ava

Hi everyone,i'm so sorry to hear about your news Fiona,people always say "its hard to know what to say"but sometimes saying nothing is worse.Katiesue,your words of encouragement to others on this thread at this very difficult time are a credit to you and your selflessness.
It is difficult on this thread with everybody having different stories but the infertility journey is hard and it is difficult and coming on here and talking to like minded people helps.
To the two girls with their sad news at the moment,please take care of yourselves and dh or dps and i know i speak for everyone when i say that you are in our thoughts,
Love
Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone

KatieSue and Jofi, I'm really sorry to hear about your BFNs.  Its an incredibly distressing and upsetting time and nothing I say will make any difference.  Just know that I'm very sorry, understand totally what you're going through and am here for you if I can help in anyway.  It’s great that you’re both so positive about starting again, I really do believe that your optimism will help carry you through.  Much love to you both.

Hello to Skywalker – brilliant news about your weight loss!  You’re doing fantastically well.  I can understand why you’re apprehensive about starting treatment – I know I sort of felt like I was giving up on ever conceiving naturally by starting the IUIs and then moving onto IVF but had to convince myself that it was for the best and was probably the only way my dream would ever be realised.  Physically I didn’t find either IVF cycle that difficult but the emotional side-effects were huge, so I would definitely agree with Starsky that the counsellor could help you with this if you think it would be an issue for you as well.  And don’t forget, we’re all here for you too!

Starsky – I’m off to see Bruce Springsteen (DH is a fan) tonight so will be taping the Robert Winston programme.  I share your frustration at last week’s show, particularly that couple with four boys – gggrrrrrrrrr.  

Ava – we’re the same, we’re not telling anyone in the ‘real’ world about our result and are planning to wait until Xmas (if we get that far) before we do.  I’m addicted to green tea as well so hoping that its OK to drink (I’m using the Clipper decaf green tea) and drinking gallons of it but am missing coffee so much.  Hope you’re keeping positive, resting up and enjoying showering with your bra on!

Tattie – hope you’re doing OK?  Miss you hun. Xx

Hello to Leah (hope everything went OK) and Suzanne (hope you’re OK) and to anyone else I’ve missed.

KatieSue, enjoy your night with your friends and have a few drinks for me!

Cats xx


----------



## emmsy

Hello to Catspyjamas and the rest of the Norn' Iron Gang

I remember Catspyjamas from a previous RVH thread and I know Jofi very well. I was wondering if I can join you gals? I'm d/r on Thursday for my second FET, feeling very nervous this time round. Will be testing when we are in Jamaica on holiday so I hope that will be a good thing!!!! 

Congrats to Catspyjamas and Ava on your BFP's I wish you both a happy and healthy 8 months  

Just wanted to say a big  to everyone and say I am so so sorry to Katiesue & Jofi  

Good luck and positive vibes to the rest of the girls     

Take care

Ems xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Ems

I've been thinking about you loads - I remember you well from the old RVH thread but it seemed to die a death after a meet we had planned didn't happen, or something.  Great to hear that you're joining us - we've got a great wee gang here!  Lucky you, heading off to Jamaica with your collection of pee sticks - hopefully the fact that you'll be spending your 2WW horizontal on a sun lounger will be enough to help you relax and get that BFP!  I remember last year you went to Mexico at around Xmas, lucky duck!

Just having a quiet day, 'working' from home which so far has included breakfast in bed, a comprehensive search of FF and an indepth review of This Morning!  Off to get my finger out!

Love to you all xx


----------



## jofi

Hiya Ems  
this is a lovely wee thread,so nice to see your name here!
Hello  everyone, how is everyone today?
I'm not back to work till Tuesday so killing time this week. My pal from work is coming round to see me soon so I made scones ( Nigella has nothing on me) thing is they are huge and I'm panicking they are raw in the middle. 
I'm not looking forward to going back really but I'm going  bit nuts here all day too. I feel as though the treatment was a very long time ago, like I dreamt it. Quite impressed with my consultant, I emailed him yesterday and got a reply straight away. I really like our guy and I liked to think he kinda knew us and remembered us, on the day of ET though he thought I was having FET so maybe I'm not as memorable as I thought lol.
For anyone having treatment at RVH, do they get to know us do you think? I wonder how many of us pass through. I know the waiting room never has the same faces twice. Are there hundreds of us? Even with the nursing staff I have greeted them like friends and they obviously have no idea who we are. I don't mind really, everyone is always very nice.
bye for now girls
xxx


----------



## Juless

Hi!

Hope you don't mind me posting here but found this thread when browsing like you do!! and have a Norn Iron related inquiry!!! I have just had another BFN, this time from an ICSI cycle. Before jumping back on the treatment wagon again I thought I would give Acupuncture a try as have been reading about its benefits etc. I live in Belfast and was wondering if anyone could recommend or knows of any acupunctutrist with experience of dealing with infertility problems etc.

Hope you can help!

Juless


----------



## jofi

Hey there Juless, don't go to the one in Connswater !! I had a nightmare with those guys.
The 'doc' didn't speak English. The translator had never heard if IVF. They wanted a lot of money off me and didn't give me my deposit back. They were just weird. I know other people have had some really positive experiences though. You are bound to get someone in Belfast.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Juless, and welcome to our expanding gang!  Sorry to hear about your recent BFN.  I've PM'd you details of the acupuncturist I've been going to so check your messages.  I agree with Jofi, the acupuncturists in any of the shopping centres don't have the best reputation.  I found mine by googling the 'british acupuncture council' because I wanted to be sure they were regulated in some way.  I've included the full details in my PM.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing well.  Am heading to bed so no time for personals but will hopefully chat to you all soon. 

xx


----------



## ava

To Emmsy and Juless,a big hello and welcome.Its a great thread here and the more the merrier,Emmsy how envious am i ,you jetting of on hols,lucky you and fingers crossed for a good result.
Juless,welcome also and good luck with your acupuncture search.Ithought about it but the availibilty in my area isn't so good so i opted for reflexology instead.Anything that helps with chilling out has to be good.
To everyone else,hope you are all keeping well,did any of you see Pfof.Winstones programme.Ithought it was excellent and the debate about the girl whos ex husband wouldn't give consent for her to use her embryos was thought provoking.
Well i hope you liked my dance,needless to say i have way too much time on my hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Talk soon everyone
Love
Avaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls, just a quick one to pop in & say      At a training course today & off 2moro so wanted to wish everyone a happy weekend    Im off to a wedding party on Frid night then out again with the girls on Sat night for friend's birthday ... mind you I suffered y'day after too much vodka night before   so the thought of a drink fills me with horror, but Im sure I'll come round ok  

I've had acupuncture myself & think it helps you relax, though didn't have it with my last FET. My work joined a healthcare scheme so I can claim up to £500 as long as they're registered with British Acu Council ... there's a new clinic opened on N'ards Road (website says they specialise in infertility) so I was thinking of trying there as it would be on my way to RVH.

Anyway sorry its a short one, just wanted to say hi & a big thank you for all your lovely messages 
Luv Kate xoxo


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Kate
Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit poorly after the vodka-bashing incident but I'm sure you enjoyed it at the time!  Hope the weekend isn't too painful for you as well.  Have a double for me

The acupuncture place on the Newtownards Road is the same company I went to except I went to the branch on the Upper Lisburn Road.  I found it handy 'cos I could go there before EC and ET and then go onto the M1 at Stockman's Lane and straight to the RVH.  

Sorry this is a short one too but I'm trying to catch up on some work tonight and failing miserably so far.  Don't want it to be a late one so I'll head off now.  

Hello to everyone else, sorry no personals but I hope you're all well.  Chat soon xx


----------



## Tattie

Norn Iron ladies,

I am really pleased to see new members on our wee group!!  I will add personals later if you all don't mind as I fill you all in!!!

My test day was Friday 17th November but of course I couldn't wait and tested on Wednesday 15th with the cassette test the RFC give us and a very very faint line appeared   , we didn't know if it was a   or a   , but we thought surely a line is a line?!  I took the test to my sister and she said that she could see the line so I felt a bit more positive   .  We took another test on Thursday morning (First Response this time) and again another faint line appeared!!  Two faint lines are better than none eh?!  I rang the clinic to ask their advice and was told that they take a faint line as a positive.  I am feeling well this might have just bloody worked  .

I again tested on Saturday 18th and it showed        We went up to the Royal on Sunday and they gave me another test to do and of course   .  They took blood and were to ring me on Monday morning with the result, but to add insult to injury the  showed up just before the hospital rang so thats it over again for us   .

We are going for our review appointment and hopefully we will go private.  I will enjoy Christmas this year with a few     and I will stay positive for our next cycle  

I want to thank you all for your well wishes!!

Tattie xoxo


----------



## emmsy

Hi Girls

Firstly Tattie - I am so so sorry to hear about your negative. I hope you are ok and you stay positive for your review  

Catspjs - Hello again and thank you very much for the lovely welcome back  It was very sad that we didn't get the meet. Alot of the girls on the old thread have had their babies by now - i'm sure their hands are full!!!!  Did you get to catch up on your work yet?  

Kate - Hello! I hope you have a lovely time at the wedding and your girlie night out although I don't envy your hangover!!!    

Ava - Thank you for the welcome. Yes I saw A Child against all odds and I thought this week's was far better than last week's episode. It gives friends and family an insight into the world of IF however it barely touches on the raw emotion involved in down regging, stimming, e/c, e/t and the dreaded 2WW!!! I'll keep watching it every week though.

Julesss - Hi there. I'm sorry I can't give any input on Acupuncture as I have never tried it although I have thought about it for this cycle. I hope you get a reputable acupuncturist out of the recommendations from the rest of the girls  

Hi Fi - How's you? still stir crazy from being at home! How were the scones - did you manage to poison your work colleague   That's fantastic that you got a prompt reply from your cons. I think along the same lines as you, I think all the staff should know us well but judging by the blank expressions when I greet them as old friends I think not!!!!  

Well girls my treatment has been postponed  Fi already knows this but I have been having alot of hassle with the RFC about starting treatment for the past few months. When I was finally told I would be starting on my November cycle I pointed out that I was worried that e/t would happen at the start of Jan and I am in Jamaica then. The head of admin reassured me that e/t would happen at the latest 27th Dec. Therefore I agreed to start Nov cycle. I went up on Wed to collect my drugs and schedule and low and behold the date for e/t on the schedule was 3rd Jan ( I am in Jamaica!!!) So I went back in and spoke to the nurses this time who are keeping my file from now on and I have nothing to do with admin anymore. They said to ring on day 1 of my dec period and they will speak to my cons in the meantime to see if he is happy enough with me taking my drugs while on holiday or whether he thinks it may be best to start treatment on my return. I told her I was afraid we would be put down the list. She said no way this is our fault not yours. You were supposed to have your treatment months ago and it says quite clearly in your notes that you are heading on holiday in Jan and that your husband had booked it months ago because you were told your treatment should have been over and done with in August time. She told me not to fret and do nothing til I get my period!!!! So very disappointed i'm not starting yet, but I suppose everything happens for a reason and I will be starting soon.

Absolute nightmare!!!!!!   

But anyway girls have a lovely weekend whatever you are up to. Love and positive thoughts to everyone. If I missed anyone out I am truly sorry I am only finding my feet on this thread so it wasn't intentional I promise xxx 

Take care

Ems xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi everyone

Welcome back Tattie - have missed you hun.  Sending you tons of     and hope you start to feel better soon.  What a nightmare you've been through xx

Hi Ava - hope you're keeping OK and keeping food down OK!?     Not long to go for your scan xx

Emmsy - what a nightmare you've been through as well.  I know what you mean, I've been terribly frustrated by the RVH as well.  Obviously I'm thrilled that (so far) this cycle has worked out OK for me but they can drive you up the wall.  You were supposed to be doing this cycle last August  ?  That's mental!  Hopefully you'll be able to progress with things as soon as ....

Hi to KatieSue, hope you're head isn't falling off by the end of the weekend  

I told Tattie earlier but I managed to slip and fall in CastleCourt carpark today - am convinced the security cameras will have it on a loop to amuse everyone    was a spectacular fall but scared the life out of me.  I phoned the clinic (I'm sure they can't wait to get rid of me, one way or another) and they said it would be OK but try telling that to the magnificent bruise on my bum!  I suppose it could've been worse - I could've fallen in the shopping centre itself and ended up with a crowd around me!

Anyway, out for dinner and a movie tonight (James Bond - yum     so off to make myself look presentable.

Hello to Starsky, Skywalker, Jofi, Juless, Leah and Suzanne and anyone else I've missed

Lots of love xx


----------



## jofi

Hello there,
I tried to update my email address on my profile a few days ago and something went wrong. It was was meant to send me an activation code which never arrived, I think something is up with aol. I was locked out, it's so good to be back. Thankyou to whoever was on the receiving end of my desperate emails.
Ems....I am speechless. Unbelievable ! I actually have that person's email address now if you need it, I suspect it's a bit late for that. So is the plan that you will be a month later now? Meds Jan and ec/et in Feb? I be in touch x
Tattie,I'm so sorry. How heartbreaking for it to happen like that. Stay strong, we might have next treatment together. I am waiting for my review too so we might be joining list around same time.Let us know when you get your follow up. Don't wait too long on it, you can't be added to waiting list until you have the follow up.My last one seemed to take forever and eventually I phoned them and was offered an appt the next day !!!! It made me think they had forgotten about me. I think if I hadn't phoned I would be waiting yet.
Hello to everyone else. Does anyone go to stork? I got an email from them today, not sure if it is my kinda thing. 
Right gonna go out somewhere before it gets too late,been sitting in too long.
Take care everyone
xxx


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls Im totally drunk out     Way way too much vodka at the weekend, tho I was only having a few for doubles for Catspyjamas so wasn't my fault really   Cant believe it's Monday again already, sitting here in work with about 6-7 cold sores & just feeling miserable .... must be run down after the ole   appeared with a vengeance, suppose went from months without a drink, eating healthy & taking my vits to eating junk food & drinking everything in sight   

Tattie Im so sorry to hear your news, esp after getting a bfp it's like rubbing salt in, sending you lots of    

Ems Im sure you're fed up getting messed around with dates, I hope you get sorted soon, Im sure you just cant wait to start now

Starsky, how you keeping hun, just putting your time in till after Christmas?  Will you start d/r in Jan?

Hi Ava & Catspyjamas, hope you're both keeping well any dates yet for scans?  Cats hope you're keeping ok after your fall, Im sure it gave you a shock, any other time you would've laughed but not when you're carrying such precious cargo  

Juless, have you found an acu place yet. Think I'll def try clinic on Upper N'ards Road

Jofi, never been to Stork, have thought about it tho, would be good to speak to others in same situation I think, where do they meet?

Hi Skywalker, hope you're keeping well.

Only 4 weeks to Christmas   Yippee  Yippee    

Luv & dust to all, Kate xoxoxo


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi there

Just a quickie to say thanks to KatieSue for being such a hero and drinking double measures for me at the weekend!  Your hangover is truly worth it, though can you go on the Jack Daniels or gin for me next time?  I used to get coldsores too - spectacular ones - so know how distressing they are.  Have you seen the ad on TV for the new plasters you put on over them that are supposed to help with healing while making them invisible?  Might be worth a go in the short-term?

I'm just wrecked so am going to bed for an early night - sorry for no other personals.  But hello to everyone else - I'll try to catch up with you all later in the week.

PS  Four weeks to Christmas - eeeekkkkkk!


----------



## Shaznay

Hi Ava

Congratulations on your BFP - I have been scanning the site looking for some inspiration.  I am due to test tomorrow after my 1st IUI attempt - I notice you had a few niggles whilst you were waiting - I am on Cyclogest and put down my sore boobs to that - the niggles arent as strong and painful as my normal niggles but feel sort of the same - I am a bit down today as have been pretty positive throughout the 2ww but its kinds hard to ignore its probably failure cause of the niggles. 

May I ask did you feel like AF was about to commence at any time just before test day.

Best wishes

Shaz
x


----------



## ava

Hiya Shaznay and welcome,sorry to hear you are feeling down on the torturous 2ww!Iknow how up and down it can be and the daily analysis is crippling.My niggles were varied,from sore boobs to mood swings.The only different thing that made me think,i might be pregnant was that my boobs became very engorged and the veins stood out more,TMI,i know but it got me thinking.
Mood wise i was quite positive in the first week but started having ups and downs in the second week,i guess all the hormones rushing about don't help!!
To everyone else,i hope you are all doing well,i go for my scan on tuesday5th and can't wait.Ihad a good giggle at all the hangover stories,hope everyones well recovered.
Take care everyone
Love 
Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby*

Morning Ladies

Can i ask that if you have a meeting planned for December or January 
Can you post the details on the following thread for me

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76475.0

Thankyou

Looby xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hhhhmmmmm, a meet.  What do people think?  I'd be happy to organise somethings if there's enough of us interested?

Hi Ava, hope you're doing well.  Don't you think that time seems to be going backwards, these three weeks waiting for the scans!  At least yours is in less than a week - mine still seems like a lifetime away!

Hi Shaznay, and welcome!  Are you at the Royal or Origin?  Best of luck for the 2WW - its a terrible time indeed!

Hello to everyone else - sorry for no personals as promised in my last post but I'm getting ready to head down to Dublin for a concert and over-night stay, so hopefully lots of shopping as well.  Pity there'll be no drinking but I reckon Tattie and KatieSue's doing enough for us all    ! Will check up on you all when I return.

Lots of love people xx


----------



## katiesue

Hi everyone, yes I'd be interested in a meet up would be great ... of course I'd   enough for you Catspyjamas, the only decent thing I could do LOL!!!  Would be able to hold my nose & throw a few gins down my neck, but would def have to pass on the Jack Daniels Im afraid  

Catspjyamas enjoy your concert & hope you're feeling ok hun its only 1 week 2moro till your scan so not too long now till you can relax & enjoy your pg  

Ava glad you're keeping well, let us know how you get on at your scan  

Im off on Friday cos have a friend & her dh coming over for the weekend from England ... I cycled with her last December (she got also got a BFN) so it will be nice to meet up.  Gonna try & stay reasonably sober .... but chances are slim  !!!  Honestly I dont usually drink this much, just happens to be the party season & Im making the most of it  

Love to everyone, have a great weekend
Kate xoxo


----------



## skywalker

hi everyone,
                sorry haven't been about much recently - it was my b'day last week and i had a long food and drink filled weekend   (well i sort of made amends by going to the gym on sat am!!  ).

  welcome shaznay and emmsy to our weeee club!!

  i'm sorry tattie and katiesue about the bfns (i hope you both are feeling better).
good luck to all the 2wwer's and one's for their scans.
  have a good night in dublin cats - hopefully you'll get some shopping fitted in  . katiesue, i had a friend over from bristol a few weeks ago and it was great craic (she's originally from here but she brought another couple) belfast is great to go out in at the mo.  the girls (we've known each other since school) and i are going out for our crimbo party night on saturday night in b'fast - hopefully be good craic.
  
oh by the way - i'm up for a meet - it would be great! (god i'm such a run-a-gate!!  )

  talk to youse later
   skywalker


----------



## ava

Hi everyone,i'd love to get together for a meet,it would be strange but fun,i'm off  for Christmas for the first time in 15 years so its great having time to do things.So the more the merrier,Cat do you have a personal friend who gets you all these concert tickets?By the time i switched on the computer for George Michael tickets they were sold out!!!Only messin,hav a fab time.
To everyone else,have a great weekend and take it easy.
Love,
Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ^


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well?

Dublin was great but the concert I was going to (The Killers) was cancelled just a few hours beforehand.  We had just arrived in Dublin and were having a late lunch/early dinner when Ticketmaster phoned to say the singer had flu and they had to cancel and refund tickets as there's no available dates for another show.  Gutted!  What made it worse was not being able to drink!  I'd invented a kidney infection and regime of antbiotics to explain the lack of alcohol so went wild with a contraband decaf coffee.  Zita West would shoot the boots off me but I thought I'd live dangerously, and it was only one teeny tiny cup!  Shopping was good though!

Think time is going backwards for my scan on Friday.  I still don't have any morning sickness but the nausea and dry heaves are a daily occurrance.  I disgraced myself in M&S by retching spectacularly in front of the Italian chilled foods tonight, this woman was looking at me with righteous horror    Don't know how I'm going to manage a full grocery shop, with all those raw meats!  

Belated   to Skywalker - hope you had a great time!

Hi to Kate - thanks for offering to attempt the gin but am slightly disappointed that you'll not even consider a Jack Daniels!  T'is gorgeous mixed with diet coke and lots of ice - yummmmmmm!  Think you'll love it if you give it a go! 

Hi to Ava, not long now hun until your scan and your early start for the long drive to the RVH!  Hope your DH is able to come with you?  How are you going with your nausea/sickness now?  No, I don't have a friend who helps me get concert tickets but I do have a system that always tends to work.  1.  For any bands you like, register on their website.  This is normally free, you just sign up for email updates etc which normally include ticket presales a few days before they go on sale to the public.  2.  Register on Wonderland Promotions website.  You get email updates and for some concerts can book and reserve tickets for when they are officially released.  Doesn't guarantee you tickets but has never failed me.  3.  If all else fails, get online early and start ringing around 2 minutes before they go on sale.  HTH! 

I'm delighted that everyone so far has said yes to the possibility of a meet.  When would suit - this side of Xmas or afterwards.  And where does everyone live?  And where would be a central place for everyone?  If you want to put up details of your availability or PM them to me, I'll try to find a common date for everyone.  

To everyone else, a big hello!  Sorry for no more personals but my arms aren't able to hold up under the strain of typing around my dog's head which is wedged firmly onto my laptop, pushing the computer to hanging off my knees.

Lots of love to you all

Cats xx


----------



## katiesue

Hi Cats, sorry your concert was cancelled but least you got some shopping & nice grub    I suppose the dry heaving is worse than actually being sick, hope you manage to get your shopping in tho, just jump on the trolley & whiz past the meat section if dh wants any he'll have to get it himself!!!  What time is your scan on Friday .... only 4 mores sleeps to go     

I live in Newtownards so wherever is the handiest to meet for everyone else is ok by me, tho dont have a free weekend till after Christmas so would suit me better after, or even between Christmas & New Year?

Skywalker - happy belated birthday, hope you'd a good weekend  

Ava, good luck for your scan Im sure you're excited  

Starksy, how you doing hun, anything new? Hope you're keeping ok

I had a good weekend, IVF friend & her dh arrived on Fri night & believe or not I drove & had a few diet cokes    Did a bit of shopping then out again on Sat night, OH was working so my bro came along to keep her dh company, so of course had a few wee drinkies    Stayed at bro's house ... thankfully he'd no drink in the house, as it was by the time we got in & had something to eat & talked s**t it was after 4 by the time we got to bed, so Im still knackered this morning    

Also must confess to having a few smokes    I have stopped for 3 years then after my m/c I take notions & smoke for a few months, then give up, then back on ... etc etc  I had stopped this time for about 3 mnths, I keep thinking ah well Im not pg so I might as well enjoy the occassional one when having a drink (which seems to be quiet often at the min!!!) but I know it's not doing me any favours & I really would be better stopping FOR GOOD!!!  Maybe in the New Year along with Zita West's book recommendations    Anyone else on the evil sticks?

Hi to everyone else ... only 3 weeks to Christmas  

Luv Kate xoxoxo


----------



## Starsky**

Hi everyone, 
Just returned to the land of the living after a horrendous tummy bug and then the flu, and just when I was feeling better and wanting to catch up with you girls my computer decides to stop working!  (So while it’s getting sorted I’m typing a brief message on hubby’s computer in work.)

Welcome Juless& Emmsy , to Jofi also got the email about Stork.  Did you happen to attend the Fertility Information day at Park Plaza in October?  Hi Shaznay hope things went well for you.  Sending Tattie a big hug.  Hi to Skywalker & Katiesue, Ava – hope your scan goes well today.  It should be so special to see your little one for the first time and to Cats good luck also, if I recall your scan is this week also.

As for a meetup, I’d been interested.  Must go!  Probably not be online for a few days at least so I’ll catch up later.
Speak soon
Starsky**


----------



## ava

Hi there everyone,and thanx for all the personals and once again i apoligise for not sending them but i am officially the slowest typer in the world.This has just taken abouy a minute to do!!
Well scan went well and i have a lovely little scan foto of our peanut,yes folks thats what the dr called it and thats what he or she looks like!!!!I wonder what really went on at the transfer time considering it was around Hallow'een!!!  
Joiking aside, it was lovely seeing the wee heartbeat,brought a lump to my throat,DP couldn't make it as hes out in the middle of the irish sea somewhere fishing but his sr came along and we were so girly about it all,oohing and ahhing away.
We were told edd is 18th july,seems so far away but one thing infertility has taught me is patience,we have waited this long so we don't mind waiting a bit more..
Ameet after Xmas might be nice,anywhere in Belfast would suit if thats convenient for others as long as it is not the rvh!!!
Cats wait till you see what they have done with the waiting room!!!
So bye for now everyone and will chat soon,
LOTS OF LOVE
Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skywalker

hi everyone
              how are youse all?  i'm just having a wee day off but the mad rush to crimbo.  going shopping beellfast so hopefully get some pressies.
  i need some advise - yesterday i got an appt thro for the rvh (didn;t expect it till next summer but presumably cause i was attending consultant in hosp since last feb) for the 2nd of jan we will go to it but sure what to expect and i don;t know what to do about origin either (oh good god).  it also brought things home to me about the whole thing - was sort of avoiding the issue. i don;t know if i can do this. help!
  on the brighter note my diet and exercise is paying off cause i have lost 9 pounds since middle of nov  .

  thanks for the advise earlier by the way - youse all help me so much 

  thankyou
  skywalker


----------



## Juless

Hi all!
Just thought I'd let you know how the acupuncture's going seeing as you were all so helpful before I took the plunge! 
Well I took Cats' advice (thanks!) and went to the Chinese Clinic and Cathy at Finaghy - she is so lovely and so gentle - just talkin to her brings you right back down after a nightmare drive in rush hour traffic up the Lisburn Rd!! The acupuncture after my initial girlie fears (i.e will it hurt?!) is fine! You just feel a wee prick (and we've all felt that in our time!!) and then just conk out for 50 mins - fab! Feel drowsy ish when I leave and happy days have missed all the traffic to get home. Am goin twice a week at the mo plus having some absolutely disgraceful herbs which I have to boil and drink twice a day!! They really are like nothing else I have ever tasted!! Anyway have booked the other half in for this monday ha! Just hope she doesn't treat us in the same room as I would not be able to keep a straight face with him lyin there "punctured"! plus he snores when he crashes which will disrupt my "chi"!!!

Anyway will keep you posted!

Juless


----------



## katiesue

Catspyjamas - good luck for your scan today hun    

Ava glad all went well for you & you got a good shot of your peanut  

Skywalker you CAN do this     Well done with your weight loss    It's good news that your appointment came thru so quick, is this your first one with rvh? Not sure what to do hun I would ask on 2 Jan what they think the timescale would be for your treatment & then take it from there .... sorry not much help but we're all here for you .... this is you on the road to your bfp  

Hi Starksy, glad you're feeling better. Thought about going to Fertility talk but didn't get, did you manage to go?

Luv & dust to everyone else, Kate xoxo


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi everyone  

Hope you are all well?!

Thanks for your messages here and PMs wishing me luck - we had our scan this morning and saw one little bean on board, heartbeat thumping away like a good 'un.  Still can't believe it and am still afraid to believe it but its another hurdle crossed I suppose.  We're not telling anyone until Xmas when I'll be 10 weeks but even at that I'm afraid to tempting fate.  Does this fear ever end?

Well done Ava on your scan as well.  Can't believe what they've done to the waiting room, we nearly passed out giggling!  Wait til you see it, Tattie and Skywalker!

Skywalker, well done on the weight loss, you're doing brilliantly!  Don't be allowing yourself to get too overwhelmed by these appointments.  Its totally natural to feel the way you do but honestly, you'll be grand.  Go to the Royal and see how long they're talking about before you can start treatment.  It may be that the waiting list is so long that you can fit a private go in at Origin in the meantime.  That's what we did, although our private go was in the Royal as well.  Take things one step at a time and don't think about it all at once, otherwise it does become unmanageable and huge.  You'll be great, and we're here for you every step of the way.

Hi KatieSue, thanks for all your moral support over the past few days!

Juless, glad you're enjoying the acupuncture.  Ask Cathy if you can take the same herbs in pill form - they're a lot easier to stomach.  I tried the boiling herbs before when I went to an acupuncturist on the Lisburn Road and had to throw the saucepan I used out!

Hi Starsky, sorry to hear you've been poorly.  But better to get it now than at Xmas.

Hello to everyone else I've missed.  Hope you're all doing well.  

What do you think about leaving the meet until January?

Lots of love

Cats xx


----------



## skywalker

hi girlies,
            how are you all?  great news about the scan cats, hopefully you'll be able to relax a bit .  

  can i pick your brains about the rvh?  what happens in the first appt?  and as we have had all the tests we should (hopefully) go on to the waiting list for ivf - how long is it?  and do the rvh do a sperm analysis at the first appt?  sorry for all the questions but i have no information from the rvh other than this is when you should turn up!!

  thankyou again
  skywalker


----------



## Catspyjamas

Skywalker 

Our first appointment was slightly different from yours because we'd had no tests done at all.  They'll probably just talk through your options, tell you that you're officially on the waiting list (ask them to ring the Waiting List Administrator to see what number you are on the list and to give you an idea of when you might be called, and also, get her direct line number) and tell you that they'll send out a date for a semen analysis for your DH if it hasn't been done before.  They might ask you to come up for a blood test on day 3 of your next period or something as well but in my experience, I never had any tests or scans done on consultation appointment days, I was always sent for again.

If it helps, I went for a private appointment with Dr McManus at the end of last January and was told that I was 24th on the NHS waiting list and that I probably wouldn't be called until the end of the summer, which is why we decided to go private for a cycle in-between.  When we went for our review appointment in July after our failed IVF#1 I was told that I was 9th on the list and to hold off on a second private cycle as we would probably be called for our free go at the same time as we would be starting another private go.  You don't necessarily get added to the bottom of the list - your position on it is decided by things like how long you've been TTC, so someone who went to their GP say, 10 years ago complaining of problems TTC but didn't do anything else about it until recently would probably be put higher on the list than someone who had had been TTC for 5 years.  Does that make sense?  

Maybe some of the others will explain it better, my brain is a bit befuddled this morning!

Hope everyone else is well?

xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well!  Haven't been on for a few days and just popped on to see how you all are - to find out that we'd slipped to PAGE 2  

Hope its Xmas shopping that has made you all go quiet!

Cats xx


----------



## katiesue

Agghh Page 2    Think as you said Cats everyone is busy shopping & partying ... not that I would partake in the odd festive beverage myself LOL   

How you keeping hun, has the dry heaving stopped yet ... tho I suppose awful as it is it's great to have symptoms    Have you told many people yet or is it just close friends/family that there's gonna be a new addition in July?

I RFC (phoned Frid, Mon, Tue as well & kept being told to phone back  ) anyway I wanted to check I was on the list ... after lots of checking & put on hold etc she confirmed I was on the list (altho under my old address so it's as well I rang or I would never have got an appointment) but cos it was nhs couldn't give me any idea how long I'd have to wait .... not even in months or years  !! ..... So I had my review at Origin this morn & they asked how long I had to wait till RFC appointment came up, filled them in on the "no idea" thing & they have said they will try to get more information (tho they dont know if it's possible?) for me to see whether I can do another cycle with them inbetween ... tho tbh dont have any money for another cycle so dont know what I was thinking, kinda got carried away with the whole thing while there & wondering if I should get a loan etc etc, you know how mind pickling it all is LOL!!!  Anyway hopefully they might be able to get me some sort of rough idea of how long I'll have to wait for nhs cycle  ... sorry that was all a bit long winded!!!

Luv to Starksy, Skywalker, Julees, Jofi, Emmsy, Tattie & of course Catspyjamas & Ava with their two little 'uns  

Oh yes a meeting in January would be good ... anytime suits me then so just pick a place & date  

Luv Kate xoxo


----------



## ava

Hi everyone,hope everybodies doing well and not gettin too stressed out shopping.I am sickeningly organised this year as i have time off,i'm usually the Xmas eve panic buyer!!
Iwas just reading your post Katie and how difficult it is to get info from the RFCabout waiting lists on the Nhs,and agree that they aren't very helpful.
Cats,were you able to find out were you were on the list from Dr McManus as you went for a private consultation??Technically i am on the NHS waiting list as i was put on inJan 2005 and i rang last week just out of curiosity to be told that she could't even give me an idea as all the boards have different times.What she meant was that different boards buy up so many cycles etc and when they run out,thats that until the next financial year!!
Sorry KAte thats probably not much help but maybe Cats,you have some clue as to how to find out??
Well,i'm off now,i have a date with Des and Carol at 4 oclock so talk to you all soon!!
Lots of love
Ava xxxxxxx


----------



## katiesue

Ava - Jan 05, that's 2 years     I was hoping for around 6-12 months    Ah well maybe Origin will be able to find out something, if it still goes by when you first started fertility investigations that was way back in 1999 so maybe it will bump me up the list a bit .... ah well just have to wait & see I suppose   

Only 1 week to go    

Luv Kate xoxo


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi there ladies
Hope you are all well.
KatieSue, when I went for my private consultation with Dr McManus, she phoned Nuala at RFC who is the Waiting List Co-ordinator to find out my NHS waiting list position because she didn't know if it was worth my while starting a private cycle or if my NHS appointment would be just round the corner.  She told my in January 2006 that I was 24th on the list and wouldn't be called until the summer so I decided to go ahead with the private cycle.
I hate to say this but because they have changed the criteria ie. allowing couples who already have children, single women, lesbians etc to get funded treatment, the waiting lists are likely to be longer now.  Just keep torturing them!  And if you want the direct line number for yer woman Nuala, just give me a shout.
Kate, we haven't told anyone yet about the baby.  We're waiting to make the big announcement on Xmas day to my parents and my sister and bro-in-law.  My DH wants to tell his friends after that but I'm going to try to hold off until the next scan, whenever that will be.  Don't know if I'll be able to hold off that long though - I thought I had dressed quite sensibly last night but at the church carol service, a woman came over and patted my belly!  I nearly died, and muttered something about just having had my dinner!  And I'm not even 9 weeks gone yet!
Most of my symptoms have disappeared, apart from the very odd spell of dry heaving and sickness.  I'm still tired though and my GP told me last week that that's the only symptom she would be worried about disappearing.  Just wish this scan would come through though!
Ava, hope you're doing well?  Have you got a date yet for your booking scan?  And what hospital are you going to?  I'm sticking with the Royal, for better or worse.
Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well and hope to chat to you all soon.
Love Cats xx


----------



## ava

hi everyone.i'm so cross,i have just been on typing here for ten minutes and then computer went funny so in case it happens again,i'll keep this brief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Katie,keep torturing the royal and ring that girl Nuala,i've spoken to her in the past and shes ok
Cats,next scan 4th jan ,going to a private clinic in Newry,they can give us later appointments which will suit dps working hours
Feeling good,sickness eased,boobs sore and big,still tired all the time
Gonna go in case it goes funny again
Happy Christmas everyone and may everyones Christmas dreams come through!!!
Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiesue

Thanks for the info Ava & Catspyjamas    Glad you girls & your little beans are keeping well.
Cats could you maybe PM me Nuala's number & I can ring her in the new year ... worth a shot I suppose!!

Thanks again, Luv Kate xoxo


----------



## jofi

Hiya everyone,
Ava I got that cd you mentioned, I got the relaxation one and the ivf, I've only used the relax one and it's very good. It's so hard to switch off sometimes, especially at this time of year.
I'm at RVH in the morning to follow up bfn last month. I don't know if I should be going armed with a list of questions. I think the response was quite good and we were just unlucky I hope Prof McC agrees.I want to ask why on both attempts I only get to day 10 before af arrives. It seems a lot of people get to test day pregnant or not so does it signify anything I wonder.
Did anyone see the Prof Winston programme the other day (mon ?), it has me thinking about implantation problems. Should I be requesting tests?
So hopefully tomorrow will see us back on the private waiting list. Hoping our free go will come up soon been on list couple of years I think. Apparently it's nearly impossible to find out when it will come up. I think I'm just too polite when I phone, I say 'oh okay then' and then kick myself for not pushing them.
Has the waiting room been done up? It has to be the most silent waiting room ever, they need to keep that telly on.
Happy Christmas everyone
xxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just a quickie to say that I hope Jofi managed to get some answers today.  My first cycle failed when I started bleeding on day 10 as well and they told me it was just one of those things.  Not very satisfactory.  Hope you had better luck.  Tell us what you think about the waiting room 

Kate, will PM you the tele number for Nuala shortly.  Hope you're well.

Hi Ava, glad to hear you're doing better.  Is the private clinic where you're going to have the baby as well, or are you just using them for scans and appointments?  Hope you don't mind me asking!

To everyone else, hope you're well, Xmas shopping done and wrapped and are all looking forward to the holidays?  I'm off to see Snow Patrol tonight - can't get myself too excited or the dry heaving kicks in!  Won't be pretty regardless ....

Lots of love  xx


----------



## katiesue

Thanks Cats got that number   Will start acting lessons over Christmas & phone them in the new year with lots of   &      Enjoy Snow Patrol, tho dont be getting too carried away tho dont want you retching in the middle of it all    That's fanastic news to break on Christmas Day, Im sure everyone will be so chuffed for you both    (happy tears!!). 

Jofi I've had af appear early too & was told by Origin that it doesn't normally happen, but sometimes it does ... not really much use, I think its just cos my af appears roughly 14 days after my hcg & the progesterone isn't enough to keep it away?

 to everyone else, Im off partying 2moro (   again!!!) & Im not back in work till 2 Jan, I might to try to catch up with everyone from my dad's computer
Lots of Luv & Big Christmas Hugs to all & Here's Hoping for lots of BFP's & visits from the stork in 2007  
           

Kate xoxo


----------



## skywalker

hi everyone,
                we're mad getting organised and surviving the pre christmas madness (at work and home!!).  but i'm off from tomorrow until next friday (but i'm working over new year - bum).

  merry christmas and happy new year to everyone  

  

  talk to youse soon
        skywalker


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls, sorry this is just a quick one cos Im up using my dad's computer.  Af was due on Christmas Day, when she didn't appear I thought nothing of it cos af can play up, on Wed I had a bit of spotting so thought it was the ole witch on her way, but then it disappeared. I was going to the pub on Thursday so thought Id just do a quick test to put my mind at rest before I drank anymore & I got a BFP ... I just cant believe it. Last month for my FET I was so good & so positive & it turned out to be a BFN, this month I have done nothing but drink lots & lots of wine & vodka  (as you all know!!), eat chocs & chips & had a few ciggies when drunk (thought I'd really enjoy Dec & then back to being good in Jan)

After nearly 8 years I just so hope that this is my turn, I've been here before but m/c at 11wks so just praying this little bean clings in there for the next 8 mnths    

Im off work till Tues 2nd Jan so will catch up with you all then    Happy New Year 
Luv & babydust to all Kate xoxoxoxo


----------



## Catspyjamas

KatieSue

OMG! OMG! OMG!

I only popped on quickly to wish everyone a happy new year and can't believe your news! How wonderful! I know people always say that it can happen when you stop trying but you never believe it can happen, and to be honest, I've always wanted to slap them! What a wonderful belated Xmas present that test result must've been! Don't be beating yourself up over drinks you've had and ciggies you've smoked - that's all behind you and you can start moving ahead with healthy eating and soft drinks   . Congrats again to you and your DH, I'm absolutely delighted for you.

Hello to everyone else, hopefully our wee thread will start getting busy again once the festivities are over and done with and we can start planning our meet, if you're still up for it?

Until then,

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!![/size][/size]*

May all our dreams come true in 2007 xxx


----------



## Welshgirl38

Hi there ladies,

I was looking for anyone who goes to the Royal in Belfast. Im trying to find out some info about the hosp. i have already had one failed treatment with The Origin in Belfast, and wanted to see what peoples views about the both clinics were. I had this address off a lady who was a member in another site, but only uses this one, she told me that u ladies here are wonderful  
As u can see from my name, im not originally from Northern Ireland, but moved here near on 3 years ago, and ive loved every minute of it since  
If anyone has any views on their experiance at either clinic i would be really gratefull for some advise .....
Thanks kindly

Becky Xx


----------



## Tattie

Norn Iron Ladies,

I thought it was about time I came back on and said  .

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year and hopefully as Cats (hiya buddy) said, may all our dreams come true in 2007!!

Welshgirl38 so glad you found us, these girls (including myself) will help and support you every way we can  .

Katiesue  , I have everything crossed for you!!  

We have our review appointment this Tuesday and I haven't a clue what to ask  ??!!  Thankfully our appointment is with Prof. McClure and I find him lovely to talk to.

Hello to all the other girlies, hope you are all keeping well?  Ava I hope you are keeping well?!

Cats !!  ('talk' to you soon) xox

Much love 

Tattie


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi there ladies

And welcome to Becky!  Our wee gang is growing!!!  Becky, I've sent you a PM because my story with the Royal is too long for here but my computer did something weird when I tried to send it to you, so if you didn't get it, can you let me know and I'll retype?  Tattie is right, we're all happy to offer you whatever help and support we can.  There's a good mixed bunch of Royal -v- Origins people on here so hopefully we can help sort you out!

And welcome back Tatts - you've been missed hun!

Hello to everyone else - can't believe how quiet things are on here now!  I know we've got a couple of people who are either away or heading off on hols (hope you have a lovely time ladies) but what are the rest of you up to?

Lots of love

Cats xx


----------



## jofi

Happy New year  !!!!
Katiesue.......congratulations !!! what a fantastic start to 2007
Welshgirl, I'm with Prof McC at Royal, don't hesitate if you want to ask me anything.
Hello everyone else.
Can anyone tell me if the nhs allows 1 or 2 'free' goes? I had always assumed we got one, we are currently waiting to hear when been on list 2 years. I was speaking to someone recently who seemed certain that we would get 2.  
Isn't it frustrating that no one can tell us how long we have to wait? We can't have another self funded go as we will not be allowed nhs go if we have 3 failed attempts. Is there really no way of knowing when we are likely to be called?? I've had probs with appt system at rvh before and I'm paranoid we will be forgotten. Can anyone even guess ?? another month, 6 months ,years I feel like I can't plan anything, I hate not knowing.
Bye for now
Fi xxx


----------



## Starsky**

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL    Im sorry Its been so long but have been without my laptop for over a month so have been unable to get on to have a chat with you all hopefully I will have it back next week so glad I havent missed the meet up. This is just a quick message as I am on my nephews computer. Just want to send a big congrats to Katiesue  . Will chat more hopefully next weeek when I GET my computer back I will have to go now as nephew is calling me and I dont want him to see what Im doing , speak soon LOVE starskyxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone!

Good to see Jofi and Starsky back on board - I knew it was only Christmas madness holding you back    !

Jofi, I was told when I started my last NHS cycle that they had changed the rules recently as to who was entitled to free treatment which meant that a lot more people were entitled and therefore meant that they were restricting it to one free cycle.  From my experience, you have to torture them!  Phone the RFC, get put through to someone in the waiting list team and ask when you're likely to be called for treatment.  They may not be able to tell you your exact position on the list but should be able to give you a rough idea.  I'll PM you the direct line for the waiting list team leader but she's difficult to track down so you might have more luck going through reception.  Just perseverence, I'm afraid.

And Starsky, we couldn't have had a meet without you  !  I'll try to get something organised in the next week or so - I suppose we're looking at February now?  So people, keep an eye on your PM inboxes if you're interested in meeting up as I'll probably contact everyone that way to find out which days/times/locations suit most people.  Hope your nephew didn't get too suspicous of your internet activities!

Big   to everyone else - hope you're all doing well!

xx


----------



## ava

Hi everybody and hello to new member,welcome on board!!I have not disappeared but had house guests for two weeks over xmas,my wee bruv and his nymphomaniac girlfriend who is also vegan!!!!!!! Ihad never met her before and suffice to say i am ready to explode,with comments like "oh,non vegans really don't have any imagination when it comes to cooking!!!!"
So i'm back for a bit of sanity and gossip.Hi Tattie,glad to see you back here,have been thinking lots about you over xmas,and to Cats,would love a meet soon,any excuse for a get together.With regards the clinic i am going to in Newry,i will have all my antenatal care and scans there,i had my 12 week Nuchal scan last week and all is well,thats crap at the Royal but i hope at this stage you have had it and alls well with you.The consultant whom i am seeing sees me all through the duration and endeavours to be there at the delivery and from what i have heard,he usually manages it.
Katiesue,i'm keeping everything crossed,i nearly cried when i read your post,and will be praying all continues to go well.
Girls,i am back to work this week but will dip in and out as usual and heres hoping the new year brings good news for many more on this thread!!!!!!!!!!

Loots of love,Ava xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ava

Spellinng as good as eveer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tattie

Hiya Girls,

Just thought I would fill you all in with our 'news' after our review appointment on Tuesday!

In a word.....(or should that be sentence?  )........."the Royal can't do any more for us!".  As we need donor sperm, and because Northern Ireland doesn't have any donors they don't have it to offer us  
I was gutted  .  Prof. McClure then told me that our last cycle, I was on the highest dose of drugs possible (got only 4 eggs) that I am producing eggs like a lady in her 40's (I'm only a young 36, 37 next Thursday  ).  That was the news we didn't want to hear    .  Although he did say that if they did have a donor they would give me another cycle of IVF!!

Our options are to go to Dublin (which isn't too bad) or go to IM in Barcelona.  I suppose there is no harm trying Dublin first   .

Enough of my little rant...........  

Tattie


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls
Thanks for all your good wishes   Sorry haven't been on for a while, have been reading the posts but so busy in work haven't had time to reply.

Tattie Im so sorry about your news, but glad that you're able to cycle in Dublin.  Can you get donor sperm from Dublin to Origin or RVH? Sorry if that's a silly question dont know too much about it. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you   &   for next week .... Im 38 in June so you're still a spring chicken  

Ava, glad you got rid of your guests & you can eat a burger in peace!!! Great news about your scan 

Starsky good to hear from you, hoping you're keeping well   when is your next appointment is it soon? 

Jofi I was told it was 1 free cycle on nhs .. used to be fresh cycle & then frozen but now if you have anything to freeze they're gonna ask permission first cos you have to pay for frozen cycle ... hope that's right but what I was told. The waiting list is just awful   if you knew roughly how long the wait is then at least that would be something. Dont blame you for being paranoid I did get my first referral letter sent to my new address but when I phoned to check if I was on list they had me under my old address so I would never have got anymore letters from them   Just keep pestering them as Cats says.

Welshgirl, welcome   I've had treatment at Origin, they were all very nice, altho I did get mild ohss last fresh cycle even tho I kept asking why I was on such a high dose of drugs & by the time I was scanned about 8 days later it was too late (did manage to get e/c & had a freeze all) Only had initial appointment at RVH with Dr Williamson who is just lovely, she said she would start me on low dose of drugs & monitor me very closely. RVH can be very hard to get on the phone is the only thing, tho maybe if you're private it might be easier to get thru to them?  Think both of them have pros & cons so probably whatever clinic would be handiest for you. If you've any questions feel free to ask away & I'll try to help.


Skywalker, hope you'd good Christmas & are keeping well  

Catspyjamas, hope everything going well for you now you're back to porridge. Do you have a date yet for your next scan at RVH? Hope you're keeping well  

Hope I haven't missed anyone, sorry if I have    

Im off to Origin on Monday morning for a scan (should hopefully be around 7wks) so will let you know how it goes, trying to stay    

Luv Kate xo


----------



## katiesue

Just a quick one to let you know saw one little bean on board with a heartbeat, said everything looks good & would be very unlucky to have anything bad happen again, so fingers crossed   

Luv Kate xo


----------



## Starsky**

Well Ive finally got my computer back so Im finally in the land of the living. Katiesue Im so HAPPY for you gives me a lot of hope that IT can happen. Tattie Im thinking of you but keep positive that you have options and you just never know whats around the corner ( Northern Ireland Girls is a testimony to that!) HI to Cats, and Ava I hope you are FOUR are keeping well and hallo to Skywalker  and the rest of our gang. A quick update my end Im starting tx next month  as Origin are quite busy after Christmas so send lots of bubbles my way please!!!!! Also a question have any of you ever got your drugs from anywhere else apart from the Royal or Origin as Ive heard that a online dispensary service can offer drugs a lot cheaper and they seem have received a lot of positive feedback. Starskyxxx  P.S.   to Tattie for Thursday..


----------



## paulmghty

Hi everyone

I'm a bit late to this thread. I already know Jofi - we went to school together and recently met up for the first time in ages (I'm sure she won't mind me saying that). The sad thing is we met up to celebrate my BFP from my FET in December and when I got home later that day I started to bleed. Long story short I'm now trying to recover following my M/C. She has been a brilliant support for me and cried along with me when I was at my lowest.


Anyway I'm now waiting for my review with Dr McManus (RFC) to see what our options are. I think DH and I are looking at a sperm donor but I'm worried cause I've been reading about the shortage of donor sperm in N.I. I'm prepared to go abroad so if anyone has any advice I'd be grateful. I was wondering if Origin have donors or are they in same boat as Royal. Anyway it's nice to discover this thread as this website has been a real support and source of inspiration to me. 


Pauline


----------



## katiesue

Starsky, glad to see you back with us    I have heard of online places for drugs, will have a nosy & let you know what I come up with.

Welcome Pauline Im so sorry for your loss     Tattie posted earlier about donor sperm so she may be able to help you out. GL with your review appointment.

Im off on Friday so hope everyone has a great weekend.
Luv Kate xo


----------



## paulmghty

thanks katiesue and congratulations on your BFP - how amazing that after all your treatment! When is your first scan due? Are you with RFC?


Pauline


----------



## Tattie

Hiya Girls,

Thank you all for the birthday wishes...............!!  I had a lovely day but the best surprise is that my lovely husband is taking me away to Paris this weekend!!  We will be going to see MICKEY MOUSE on Monday  .

Pauline, I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c    .  I had a m/c around seven and a half weeks so I understand what you are going through  .

With regards to donor sperm (which we also need), we had our review appointment last week or so with  Prof. McClure and he told us that the Royal can't do any more for us as they don't have any sperm at all!! He suggested that we (have a look at) two clinics, one in Dublin and one in Barcelona as they both have donor sperm (obviously the law is different in Dublin).  If you need any more information regarding this you can pm me and I will help you the best I can.  I haven't rang Origin because we spoke to them late last year and they didn't have any sperm either  .  I sent an application to the clinic in Dublin and we have an appointment with them on 21st February   

HTH

Tattie xoxo

ps.     to my lovely friend Cats (thank you so much for the lovely birthday card   )  .  Hope you have those feet up  


Edited because I telephoned Origin today and they don't have any sperm either, but they have a waiting list with 13/14 couples waiting for sperm!!  (They might get some in from the UK and/or America but couldn't tell me when!!)


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone!

Sorry I've been quiet for a bit but I've had a cold from hell and of course, can't do my usual trick of drugging myself senseless for the duration!  

Hello to our new member Pauline   and welcome!  Sorry to hear about your loss.  Its still early days for you so I think you're really brave to be making plans for the future.  Tattie will sort you out with all the info you need!

Tattie, no problem re the card.  Have a brilliant time in Paris and remember to give Mickey a   from me!

Starsky, I got my drugs from the Royal and didn't even think of looking elsewhere.  So well done on your proactivity    Let us know how you get on and if you can make much of saving - every little helps!

Hello Kate, hope you followed my daytime TV prescription to the letter and that you enjoyed your day off work!

And a big hello to everyone else, hope everyone is doing well xx

As I may have mentioned (can't remember) I'm booked into the Royal but due to the numbers they have going to them, they can't do the 12 week scan at 12 weeks   so I ended up booking a private scan with a private medical group.  Just for reassurance and also to get the nuchal tests done.  Everything was OK, with my chances of Downs cut to that for a 26 year old.  Not bad for an old bird like me    We now have our 12 week scan on 2nd February when I'll almost 16 weeks gone .... God bless the NHS!

Sorry for cutting this short but my head feels like its going to implode with all this congestion so I'm going home to crawl back into my bed  

Cats xx


----------



## ava

Hi everyone and hello to our new girl,glad the group is growing!!
I have just looked through the posts real quick but i can't remember who posted about getting the drugs cheaper,anyhow to whomever it was,i did a lot of research around buying drugs direct from the manufacturer as i too read that you can save monet.You have to fax them your planned treatment shedule with all the drugs you will need,then they get back to you later that day with a price,i was on Synarel spray and puregon injections with cyclogest pessaries and to be honest ,they quoted me a huge price,way over what the royal had quoted,however as everyones drug schedules are so different,it would be worth giving them a call.
Ican pm anyone who wants the numbers of the companies i have .i.e Seronas and another one i can't think of right now!
Hi to Tattie and cats and everyone else,i'm keeping well here in good old Kilkeel,went back to work a couple of weeks ago,quite tired but nice to have a life again,Countdown isn't quite the same without ole Desy Lynam!!!!!!
Talk soon,love Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starsky**

HELLO EVERYONE AND A BIG HELLO TO PAULINE  so sorry to hear of your loss but there is so much support here so hopefully that will be a big help to you. Thanks Katiesue for your help with my research into alternative ways of getting drugs I look forward to your findings(as what got me thinking of it was reading on the ICSI board and some girls have put down prices and its amazing the differences in prices, as last time I just got my drugs from the Royal but if theres anyway to save some money......). Ava if you dont mind PM me that would be great. Cats hoping your feeling better look on the bright side its a good way of keeping yourself well rested. Tattie glad you had a nice birthday by the time to read this you will be back so hope you enjoyed meeting Mickey and all his friends.  Just thought some of you would be interested in knowing that there may be an event coming up on Fri 23 Feb at the Wellington Pk Hotel Belfast hosted by Mariliyn Glenville but you have to register your interest by the end of this week as it will go ahead only if there sufficient numbers so if anyone is PM me and I will give you the contact name and telephone number. Love Starskyxx


----------



## paulmghty

Hi everyone

Just want to say a big HELLO and thankyou for all the welcome messages! I'm doing okay at the moment. My body is slowly getting back to normal and I'm feeling a bit brighter about the future. DH and I are waiting for our review at RFC. We will take it from there as regards future treatment but whatever we do we are gonna take a break first. We are talking about a trip to America in the summer and then treatment after that.

Tattie, thanks for the help re sperm donor. I'll PM you soon for more info. Is your treatment gonna be a lot more expensive in Dublin? I suppose you won't know much more until after your appointment in February. Has Prof McClure referred you or did you have to contact them yourself? 

Well am off to get ready for tonight. Jofi and her DH are coming to my house for a bit of a session. Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Pauline


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls, just a quick one from me I had slight bleeding with cramps on Friday night, more staining on Sat night & again this morning, of course my head was pickled so I phoned hosp & they said to come straight up. It was awful going to EPU cos last time I was there was when I m/c so it brought back all the bad memories, but thankfully little bean is still doing well & saw the heartbeat again  ..... actually had a belly scan & not a dildocam!!! Im taking this week off work to lie with my feet up so I'll not be around but am thinking of you all.
Luv & hugs, Kate xoxo


----------



## jofi

hi there everyone. 
just a wee update from me. We are waiting on our nhs icsi now and I was getting frustrated at not being able to get any idea of where we were on the waiting list.I have phoned and emailed to no avail over recent weeks, I even contacted the health board responsible for the funding. On Friday I decided to phone again, and guess what.........we were not even on the flamin' list!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaargh !!!!!!!!
On a more positive note the person I spoke to was lovely and they were able to put me on in the position I should have been  so we expect to start again in a couple of months. 
Totally unimpressed with admin dept right now, it isn't even the first time something like this has happened
starsky, what is the meeting at the welly pk about? Is it too late to register?
Cats, hope you are feeling better,it's rotten when you can't take anything.Just get plenty of rest. I'm a bit shocked that the royal cant fit all the scans in, are there any more pregnant ladies than normal?

Got to go for now. Bye guys x


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi everyone

KatieSue love, TAKE IT EASY!!!  Thanks for your PM.  Have sent you a wee text so you have my mobile number too.  I'm so glad the scan still showed things as they should be but don't be doing any heroics, just in case.  Plenty of bed rest and daytime TV - as my mum says, the house will be there when we're not so don't be worrying about anything as practical as housework!  Sending you lots of love and kisses and positive vibes xxxx

Jofi - at least your persistence paid off and hopefully you won't have to wait too long.  I had real issues with the admin department but have since found out that they just can't keep staff so they're probably really short-staffed and important jobs - like managing waiting lists - just aren't getting done!  Its the same thing with the alleged 12 week scan that I'll be getting at 16 weeks - not enough staff and too many people coming through now that the maternity unit at the City is closed.  Grrrrrrr xxx  

Pauline - I'm sure Tattie will sort you out, as soon as she gets back from beating kids up to get to Mickey Mouse!  Hope you had a good night with Jofi and her DH and that heads weren't too sore afterwards!

Tattie - can't wait until you're back to hear all about Paris and Disney.  Your DH did well with that birthday pressie!  But God help any child who came between you and your favourite Disney character   Wouldn't be pretty!

Starsky, sent you a PM about the Welly Park thing, if you don't mind telling me more about it?  I reckon it would be great if a load of us could go, we could head out for lunch or dinner or something afterwards?  

Hi Ava, great to hear that you're doing well.  Hope going back to work wasn't too much a shock to the system for you - it nearly killed me and I was only off a fortnight!  Hope you're taking it easy and things are progressing well. 

I'm just off to steam myself under a towel and a big bowl of hot water and vicks vapour rub.  The cold had now progressed into my sinuses and I'm in absolute agony so am going to ask my doctor for antibiotics tomorrow.  My pregnancy book says that it should be OK to take them and thats it better than suffering - and I tend to agree 

Hello to everyone else and love to you all xx


----------



## skywalker

hi girlies,
            sorry i have been off the t'internet but we have just arrived back from cuba    and our house looks like a bomb has hit it!!  cuba was fantastic and would've loved to have stayed but had come home and pay some bills 
    i hope you all had a good christmas and new year.  welcome pauline our wee group is great for lots of info and support - everyone has been very good to me.
    we went to see the rvh on 2nd jan for our 1st appt so we have all our tests done so we should be going on the waiting lists soon.  am i not sure who we'll go with for the private although the rvh did seem nice?  any thoughts?
    katie sue - i hope you are putting your feet up with plenty of nice choccie biccies  - yum yum.  
  i can sympathise with everyone who has a cold/flu at the mo a few days before we headed away i got the cold and sinuses bunged up too - not nice.  so wrap up well

  talk to youse soon 
  skywalker


----------



## Tattie

Hello girlies,

Just a wee quickie to say  

Had a lot of food and    in Paris!!  EuroDisney was great fun, the weather was fine but very very  !!  Cats I gave Mickey a big   for you and he sent you one back   !!

Pauline, certainly pm me and I will help you as best I can.  Treatment in Dublin will be between € 6,500 - 
€ 7,500 (now that's a guesstimate btw)!  We may start saving now, no more nights out for me  

Starsky** can you give us any more information on the Marilyn Glenville meeting?  As Cats said we could all could meet up for a wee bite to eat and a few   !!

Hello Ava, hope you are keeping well and taking it easy at work  

Katiesue, I hope you have those feet up and NO housework  

Cats, hope you are keeping ok too (but sure I speak to you nearly every day    )

Big hello to anyone else that I have missed xo

Tattie 
xoxox


----------



## Maureen S.

Hello girls, just discovered this thread, and hope you don't mind me joining the gang! Just a quick update- on spray at mo, then start high dose injections on 5th Feb , a few scans inbetween and then egg collection and hubbies biopsy on 19th Feb. This time I am very nervous as we were just told of ' no donor back up' on the day we collected the drugs at the RVH. Having fertility treatment now for nearly 5 years, we only seem to be able to do one cycle per year-it takes so long!!!  Anybody else in same boat??  We have always got past egg fertilisation stage, but no implantation.  Looking forward to your comments.


Maureen S.


----------



## ava

Hi Maureen and a huge welcome to the ever growing group!!
Sounds as if you have been through the wars and well done for your determination!!
There are others on this site that may have more info around the donor sperm issue,i'm sure they will only be too willing to help.
It is a great support this thread and i find it helpful just to come on for a rant from time to time so i hope you get something from it too.
I'm off work again with a urinary infection taking it easy again so back to my favourite pasttime of surfing ff!!
good luck Maureen and talk soon 
Love AVA XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone 

Hope you are all well!  

Hello and welcome to Maureen – as Ava has said, there are a few on the NI thread who have experience with donor IVF/ICSI and I’m sure they’ll be a great help, and hopefully the rest of us can be just as supportive in a general sense.  How are you getting on with the sniffing – any of the dreaded headaches or mood swings yet?

Hi Ava – I replied to your PM but forgot to mention your infection!    Poor love!  Hopefully those antibiotics and daytime TV will help cure you soon.

Welcome home Skywalker – I’m sooooo jealous of you going to Cuba, its somewhere I’ve always wanted to visit.  I’ve only ever been to the Royal so can’t advise you on it versus Origin.  Hopefully an appointment will come up quickly at one or the other and that will make the decision for you, even if its not a very scientific way of doing things  .

Hi Jofi, any news yet on your waiting list position?  Hope you’re torturing them   on a daily/weekly basis until they can give you more information.

Starsky, have replied to your PM as well and have blown you some bubbles for luck!    

KatieSue, don’t know if you’re reading FF while you’re off work but you know that I’m keeping everything crossed for you.  Save instructions for you as for Ava – keep those feet up and daytime TV switched on (I’m a great believer in the restorative powers of This Morning and Loose Women and Neighbours and Doctors ….).    

Hi Tattie, my partner in crime!  Welcome back from Paris, I really missed our daily email catch-ups!  

Hello to everyone else I’ve forgot to mention – hope you are all doing well?

Tattie has generously offered to help me out in attempting to organise a meet at some stage, so if you’re interested, can you please reply to the PM that will be (hopefully) dropping into your inbox sometime this week and we can take it from there.

I'm doing OK, my cold has finally disappeared (only took a month) and I'm starting to feel a bit human again.  I'm off to the Royal for my booking scan on Friday, so please keep everything crossed for me.  Am feeling a mixture of dread and excitement ....

Much love to you all xx


----------



## SUSZY

Dear Girls
sorry to butt in but has anyone been talking to Shaznay - she posted back in nov on here - its just her in box has been full for more than a month and I really want to pm her and cannot because its full - i have asked the admin people etc but not got anywhere and I can see she still posts on here- she has only posted three times but still comes on here i notice
anyway if any of you know her could you let me know.
thanks
susie


----------



## Maureen S.

Hi Catspyjamas, thanks for your welcome message, hope everything goes well for your scan, you give us all so much hope!!!  , and yes starting to get a bit 'affected' with the sniffing.


Speak soon

Maureen S.


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls the spotting thankfully stopped last Thursday so Im back to work today & hopefully the time will go a bit quicker as I've been going  . Have my scan booked for next Wed (Valentines Day) am sooo nervous, but hoping for good news then maybe I can relax a bit!!

Welcome to the group Maureen, hope the sniffing is going well & fingers crossed for 19th & a bfp 2 weeks later  

Cats, your instructions definitely worked wonders ... Im getting Loose Women & 60 minute makeover withdrawl symtoms today  !!  Hope you're feeling a bit better than you did last week & that the sickness & headaches are on the way out.  Do you have a date for your next scan or do you have to wait for an appointment (hope it's not as long as your first one!)

Starksy, that's great news hun, will you be starting treatment in the next few months then?  Off to PM you now   

Tattie glad you had a good holiday, least when you're sitting in saving your pennies you will be able to savour those fond memories of Mickey  

Skywalker, glad you'd a good holiday too Im sure Cuba was just gorgeous  

Ava, hope you're doing ok & you're feeling better from your infection ... enjoy the surfing & dont be spending too much!!  

Jofi, any more updates of the waiting list ... it really is unbelivable that they cant tell you any time scale at all  

Big hello if I've missed anyone. Cant wait for us all to get to meet up

Luv &  
Kate xoxoxo


----------



## skywalker

hi 
  i'm glad you are feeling better katiesue - i know the worry spotting can have so i have everything crossed for you. 
  maureen it must be very exciting having started treatment (sorry you can tell i haven;t got that far yet!!)  coming one step closer to the ultimate goal.
    thanks cats and katiesue our cuban holiday was fanastic and relaxing - unfortunately a few stressful things have been going on since coming home so that has negiated the hols but anyway (at least i have photies).
    i do have a wee problem at the mo - my af was due last sunday (week ago) and i had 2 days of brown spotting (sorry tmi) on the thursday before af due and now nothing so i am a week late with not a whiff and i am worried in case my hormones are up the left (clearblue digital was bfn on friday night) - it could be the stress but i was sure i ovulated whilst on holiday - any advice?  

  sorry for the long self piting whine  
    thanks
    skywalker


----------



## katiesue

Skywalker my cycles usually go even worse than normal when I go on holiday & I have had the odd month with some spotting inbetween, but I've put it down to ovulation or af on the way. If af hasn't appeared in the next few days try doing another test early in morning (fingers tightly crossed for you), if still no joy it's maybe been the stress of travelling etc & everything out of sync. HTH hun   

Just popped on to blow everyone some bubbles ... I keep forgetting about them!!!
Luv Kate xo


----------



## paulmghty

HI to everyone and welcome to Maureen

I haven't posted for a while as I'm back to work following my M/C. DH and I have decided we will have another go in the summer. We are going to Denver for a 10 day break in May and when we come back we are going to go for it. To be honest I'm thinking of going to Origin Fertility Clinic this time rather than the Royal for a number of reasons. I was wondering if anyone had been there or had treatment there - basically I'm looking for any info - good or bad. I did talk to them on the phone the other day re donor sperm. They told me they are in the same boat as everywhere else but are in hoping to ship sperm from the mainland and maybe USA. Nothing is definite at the mo and everything has got to be passed by the appropriate authorities. They told me to call them again when I want to start treatment and they will give me an update. They seemed very positive that they will be able to get sperm so fingers crossed. If they can't then I think I'll use SIMS in Dublin - hopefully Tattie will give us some info about them after she has had her first appointment. 

Anyway that's all for now. Take care everyone.

Pauline


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone!

Hope you are all well. Not many personals I'm afraid as I just popped on to try to get the ball rolling on a NI thread meet. I'm sending everyone on the board a PM to get out possible locations/days/dates so please check your messages and get back to me and let me know if you're interested or not.

Just wanted to say to:

*KatieSue* that I'm so glad your spotting has stopped and that I'm keeping everything crossed for your scan

*Pauline* sorry I have no experience of Origin but your holiday sounds FAB!

*Skywalker* hope things have sorted themselves out, one way or another. I find that flying sometimes knocked my cycle out of kilter but I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending positive vibes all over the place until we know differently!

Hello to everyone else - hope to be meeting up with you all soon!

Cats xx


----------



## Maureen S.

Hi Catspyjamas, Pauline, and all the rest of the Northern Ireland girls!!

Sorry did'nt get back ref your e-mail for the meet, as, i was'nt feeling particularly socialable, what with injections etc. I'm sure you know what I'm talking about!!.

I had my final scan there on Friday and there is about 7 follies on one side and about 4 on the other.  Took my pregnyl injection last night, and egg collection tomorrow.  Fingers crossed that DH's biopsy works and we get some swimmers as no donor back up this time.  I am very nervous.

Anyone else close to egg transfer

Speak soon.

Maureen S.


----------



## ava

Hi Maureen,i just logged on to see what the news is and you brought me right back talking about the injections etc.You have excellent follies on board,heres hoping you get lots of lovely eggs from them,i only ever ovulated from one side and was apprehensive about egg collection but managed to get nine eggs,four of which fertilised and one which went on to give us our little bean nestling away at the moment.Good luck with everything over the next few days,i will be keeping everything crossed !!!
To everyone else,a big hello and good luck with whatever stages you are all at
Lots of love Ava xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maureen S.

Hi Ava,

Just back from RVH. DH'S biopsy went well.  Got 7 eggs. just have to wait until tomorrow until embyriologist confirms how well they've done overnite.  I am having ET Wed this time, it's usually the thursday if  egg collection is on the Mon?? Anyway they said it does'nt make a difference.  My consultant is Prof McClure who has been with us on this journey over the last 6/7 years, also been treated by Dr. Gillian Williamson in the past also.  Sorry to pester u , but what stage are you on at mo??

Love Maureen.

xx


----------



## tishy

Hello all NI girls

This is my first time to post on FF, but have been an avid reader over the last couple of years.  I had 2 embryos transferred yesterday at RVH, so the dreaded 2WW has started.

Looking forward to chatting with you all as we got through this roller-coaster.

Tishy


----------



## Maureen S.

Hi Tishy,

I'm having ET on Wed, and wish you all the luck in the world!!  Perhaps we cld chat over the next few weeks as we are at a similar stage in our treatment. By the way are you IVF OR ICSI?



Love Maureen S.


----------



## tishy

Hi Maureen

Definitely will keep in touch over the next few weeks and give each other some much needed moral support.  I had ICSI, what about you?

Good luck for Wednesday - hope the news is good for you from the embryologist tomorrow - it is nervewrecking, isn't it?  I'll be thinking of you.

This is my third ICSI treatment, the first one was unsuccessful, but the second cycle resulted in my beautiful baby daughter, so I sometimes feel a bit greedy hoping for another little miracle ...

Wishing you all the very best for the coming weeks.

Tishy


----------



## katiesue

Tishy Welcome & good luck for your 2ww  

Maureen, hoping you're little embies are dividing well. Good luck for your 2ww from Wed  

Big   to everyone else, hope you're all doing well.

Lots of luv &   Kate xoxo


----------



## Maureen S.

Hello again Tishy, will let you know results as soon as i find out from RVH tomorrow, and yes I'm having ICSI.  Hope u don't mind me asking-what grades were your eggs when you achieved your pregnancy, and what were your latest grades??


Hello Katie Sue, and all the other 'Norn Iron girls' thanks for your words of support and kindness, and what an inspiration you are to all of us. Hope all goes well for you in the months ahead!


Maureen S.


----------



## tishy

Hi Maureen

On the successful cycle, we had a B 7 cell and a B 4 cell transferred.

This time we have a B 8 cell and B 6 cell on board.  

Thanks for the welcome Katie Sue.

Maureen - fingers crossed for good results tomorrow.

Tishy


----------



## ava

Tishy,a big hi and welcome and congrats on your daughter,please dont feel greedy about what a lot of women want naturaly and thats simply a family.Ihave been posting on here, from around the start and there are so many at different stages which i find means that there is always someone you can relate to.
It is a great thread and helps when you are feeling up but also when you are a little blue,i guess the whole rollercoaster of emotions you go through with infertility.
Good luck Maureen and Tishy with the 2ww,everybody will be keeping everything crossed for you and hi to everyone else!!
I am off from work again,this time with enlarged fibriods which are causing a severe amount of pain down below!!!!
Junior is doing ok but his or her posistion isn't helping as everything is being pushed where it shouldn't!!TMI ,i know
I'm not complaining,its back to daytime tv for me and dps just goin to have to work that bit harder to keep me in the style to which i will be accustomed to !!!
Talk soon everyone,
Love Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tishy

Hi Ava

Congratulations on the BFP - how many weeks are you at the minute?  It is so exciting, isn't it?  I remember well ... although poor you with that horrible pain you are currently suffering.  Take it easy and enjoy your daytime TV while you can!

Speak soon

Tishy


----------



## Leah

Hi all,
Really sorry I haven't been on in so long but my internet is rubbish as we don't have broadband. Just wanted to cheer everyone on and to say huge congrats to catspyjamas and Ava on your bfps (hope I haven't missed anyone - will have a better look when I go to my mums next week as she has broadband)

Just a quickie to say I had a baby boy in November and he weighed in at 8 and a half pounds - we are over the moon and really know how lucky we are.

Pauline I had my two ICSIs at origin (can't update my profile -will try to do that next week too). I thought they were great as I had had private treatment at Altnagelvin and there was no comparison between the two. I don't know much about the Royal. I found origin hugely professional and of course the clincher was that it worked so I'll praise them to high heaven. The one thing that still annoys me about my treatment over the past 4+ years is that the NHS  were unable to diagnose that our problem was male factor. It wasn't until I went to Origin that this was diagnosed on the first consultation.  I just think about how much time was wasted and how much emotional turmoil we went through when a simple test could have pointed us in the right direction. Anyway I fully intend going back to Origin for more treatment in the future. Hope this helps but if you want to ask me anything then just pm me or send a post.

Hi to everyone else and big cheers to you all on your txs!

Bye Leah

PS As you can see I can't do the smileys and faces, I've never been able to figure it out - its not that I'm lazy-honestly!!


----------



## Maureen S.

Hi Tishy, Ava, Catspyjamas and all the rest of the gang.  Just update on situation.  DH's biopsy was successfull on Mon. and 7 eggs were collected, 1 perished and 4 fertilised . 3 then were left as of this morning and although not fantastic 2 x grade c's , 1 3 cell and 1 4 cell put back today.  Normally it's a 3 day transfer, this time it was a 2 day.  Now I've got a stinking head cold and feel very deflated.  Anyone else heard BFP'S with grade c's ?


Maureen S.


----------



## tishy

Hi Maureen

Great to hear about the fertilisation rate (I had 29 eggs last week of which only 6 fertilised).  So you have the 2 little embryos on board - I would try and forget about the grading and just focus on getting them to stay put.  Hope you don't mind me asking, but was there a reason for doing 2 day transfer?  

And you've got a rotten cold, and can't take anything for it ... are you taking time off work during the 2WW?  I have decided to work as I would just be thinking about it too much if  I was off, whereas at work at least I have to concentrate on other things (although this isn't always the case ...).

Hope your cold clears up soon and you enjoy a nice relaxing weekend.

Take care

Tishy


----------



## Maureen S.

Hi Tishy,

I'm off work this time-I am off until Monday.  My boss knows all about the treatment which takes a lot of pressure off!  No reason for the 2 day transfer, as when they do a collection on a Wednesday they do the transfer on the Friday anyway.  How are you?  Don't be over doing it, try and take a good rest at the weekend.


Maureen S.


----------



## ava

Hiya Tishy,i'm 19 weeks and two days,veery important those two days!The dreaded 2ww is is so hard,some on here wprked and others didn't.Iguess its personal to each one of us,i remember wondering was there anything i could do to help with the outcome and theres not really'just be very kind to yourself and let himself spoil you.
Lots of praying also not that i'm very holy but its funny how you can change so quickly!!   
Congrats Maureen.s. on getting this far,you are technically pregnant and i think what Tishy is saying is right,don't get too tied up with the whole grading thing as they are little embryos which have lots of potential at this stage.Iread Prof.Winstones book and he really disagrees with the whole grading thing saying that there is no way of telling which embryos will do well or not.
Ihope you feel better soon,having the cold on top of all this must be hard as you are probably feeling emotionally wrung out with all thats been going on this last couple of weeks so feet up,a couple of hello magazines and a cup of hot water with honey and lemon!!
So girls take care of yourselves and the little beans on board,thionking about you
LOVE aVA XXXXXXXXXX
P.S as you can see my spelling isn't wonderful so bear with me!


----------



## tishy

Hi Maureen and Ava

So glad the NI girls have started to post regularly again, it certainly makes me feel better knowing we are not the only local couple going through this procedure. 

Maureen - As Ava recommended, I think a few days being looked after like a princess is called for - lots of TLC and choccie biscuits always make me feel a bit better!! It's good that your boss knows the situation.  I'm feeling OK, bar a few twinges/cramping in my tummy, don't know if this is still the after effects of the egg collection or something else - trying not to read into anything, although I would say by this time next week I will be a complete basket-case.  I have another acupuncture session tomorrow which will hopefully encourage these embies to implant.  Both me and DH are off this Friday so we are going to take our little lady out on a day trip somewhere - it will probably pour and we won't be able to get out of the car like the last venture to Newcastle!

Ava - nearly halfway there.  Has the baby been kicking yet?  I suppose the big scan is coming up soon.  Are you feeling any better yourself - has all that daytime TV been any relief for the pain? I know what you mean about praying - the prayers I used during my last cycle have been resurrected ... hope they do the trick again!

Speak soon, take care of yourselves and your precious cargo.

Tishy


----------



## Tattie

Hello NI Girlies,

As I had my initial appointment at Sims in Dublin yesterday I thought I would let you know how I got on   :

Arrived and met Dr Tony Walsh, he was such a lovely man and I immediately felt at ease.  The long and short of the meeting is that yes they can offer us Donor Sperm IVF (donors are Danish  ).  Sims want to give me a large dose of Puregon 400/450 iu.  The Royal told me that I was on the highest dose you can get, obviously not    !!

They want, when we get eggs, to go to Blastocyst stage and he has given us a percentage rate of 48% of it working which was    .

The only downside is the cost, we don't have a spare € 7,000.  We are hoping to get the drugs at the Royal (or cheaper if possible, any ideas ?).  

I also want to say a few hellos, seeing as I haven't been on in a while!!  So apologies if I miss anyone out:

Hello Ava, hope you're keeping ok, hope daytime tv is helping to cure the pains  

Katiesue, hope you are keeping ok too......... !!??

Jofi   to the admin staff at the Royal.  Hope you are keeping  

Skywalker, so jealous of your cubian holiday, bet it was lovely!!  

MaureenS big hello to you too, should you need any info on the donor situation please don't hesitate to pm me  

Paulmghty, hello to you too, again, should you want any other info on Sims or donor, just pm me  

Big welcome to tishy!!  

Leah, long time no hear  ,    (well done)!!

finally,

a big big hello to my mucker CATS   .  Hope to see you soon 

Tattie xo


----------



## ava

Hi there Tattie and great news about the donors,but bit of a bummer about the price!!
I gave Skywalker the name of a couple of drug manufacturers in England that will supply the drugs but i found them a lot more expensive than the RVH.However if you want to try them pm me and i'll dig out the addresses for you.
They do seem positive and the fact that they go to blastocyte sounds good,i remember asking about that in the RVHand Dr Mcmanus said if i wished to speak with the embryologists about it i could but i felt i didn't know eneough about it all so i went with what they suggested.
Again i'll keep fingers crossed for you and dig out the novenas.

As i was saying to the girls i'm off again ,fibroids,adhesions and IBS,if you don't mind so feeling a bit sorry for myself.I'm of for an appt with my consultant today to see what the plan is,the manager in the clinic reckons i shoul give up work completely and i'm in a bit of a quandary,fibroids shouldn't cause any harm to junior but they are incredibly sore making work very difficult.

Anyway,i'm not going to moan any more,i'm sick of the sound of my own voice,needless to say dp is away on a long fishing trip,guess he couldn't stand the moaning either!!!!!

Talk to you all soon
Love Avaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tattie

Hiya Ava,

Sorry to hear that you are off work again   .  Hope you feel better soon.  Maybe it would be a good idea to give up work......... think of all that daytime tv you could watch    I know giving up work is easier said than done............. I would go   if I didn't have work!!

If you don't mind digging me out those address for drug dealers   it would be very much appreciated!!

Take care

Tattie xox


----------



## Starsky**

Hello all the Northern Ireland Girls so glad to see we have grown as I havent been on in a while and looking forward to our meetup. Just thought I should give you a quick update on whats been going on my end. Have just started dr today and am cycling with the RFC as I got a surprise letter a few weeks ago to say that I had come to the top of the NHS waiting list . THINKING OF YOU ALL AT YOUR DIFFERNT STAGES. Starskyxxx


----------



## Tattie

Hiya Starsky**

How could I forget about you   !!  (Sorry)

Good luck with the DR and as always should you have any queries/questions for us veterans   , fire away!!!

Good luck  

Tattie xox

ps.  Looking forward to the meet too!!!


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls, this wee thread seems to have got a new lease of life  

Starksy good luck with the d/r hun Im so keeping my fingers crossed for you   

Catspyjamas, how you doing today hun? Hope you're keeping well, least its FRIDAY yippee!!!  Bet you cant wait till your next scan to see how much your baby has changed  

Tattie great success rates (would need to be for that price), happy days. Have read some brill reviews about blasts Im sure you're so excited  

Ava sorry you're not feeling so good, maybe it would be better if you didn't have to go back to work, least you can pamper yourself & junior & get your daily fix of daytime tv. Hope you're feeling better soon  

Tishy, hope you're getting thru the 2ww ok, when is your test date? GL for a  

Maureen, when I was with Origin they did a standard 2-day transfer ... I only got 3-day once cos I was still sore after e/c. I know how easy it is to think about cell numbers & grading, cos I used to frantically search the net looking for inspiration & there are loads of babies out there which came from 2-cell low grade embies, even know one girl who's embie was transferred after 24hrs & it was one-cell & she has a perfect little boy so it CAN happen  . Hope your cold isn't too bad, I always think hot milk & honey helps. 

Leah huge congrats on the birth of your son  

 To Pauline & Jofi, hope you're both keeping well

Luv & best wishes to everyone, Kate xoxoxo


----------



## Maureen S.

Hi Katie thanks for those words of encouragement I need them at moment.  Hope you're feeling a lot better Ava, and hello Tishy and all the other girls, hope everything is hanging on in there!!!


Speak soon

Maureen S.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello Tishy, and a belated welcome to our wee thread!  Hope you’re not tearing your hair out on the 2WW … it’s the very worst form of torture!

Hi Maureen, the same goes to you as well, hun!  Hope you’re resting over the weekend and enjoying your time off before you go back to work.  Positive thoughts, missus!  I know how easy it is to get bogged down with the grading and cell division etc but you have to be positive.  KatieSue is right, loads of women (myself included) don’t get BFPs even with grade 1 embies but plenty do with lower grades, and hopefully you’ll be one of them.  Keep strong xx

Hi Ava … I replied to your PM before reading your posts.  Sorry to hear you’re off work and in so much pain and discomfort.  Is there anything you can take to help ease the pain?  Maybe a few weeks of the Jeremy Kyle show will sort you out and have you back to work reasonably quickly ….

Hi Leah – and congrats on the birth of your baby son!  I’ve thought about you so many times but obviously you’ve got more obvious constraints on your hands these days that prevents you from posting!  

Hi Tattie – sorry I didn’t get emailing you on Friday but I decided to take (another) day off and go shopping (again) with my sister!  Hope you had a good weekend hun, I promise to catch up with all the bizz on Monday.

Starsky, woo hoo!  Well done on starting d/regging!!!  Any dreaded side effects kicked in yet?  Have you got a date yet for EC?  Hope everything’s going OK with you, and thanks for reminding me about the meet!

Hey KatieSue, hope you and the bean are doing OK?  Have you had any sickness yet?  Hopefully it's all plain sailing for you now, after your worrying first few weeks. xx

I’m doing OK – thankfully the morning sickness seems to have eased although I’m still struck down by hunger-induced nausea at times.  Am eating plenty to keep it at bay!  No wonder I’ve got a tummy on me!  I’ve started feeling movements, not every day though so that’s a new source of trauma for me!  I have my 20 week scan on 5th March and am keeping everything crossed that it’ll go OK and then my holiday to look forward to.  But before that – and I’ve been meaning to do this for weeks - an option for the inaugural Northern Ireland girls Meet!

Having questioned most of you, it seems that we can’t get a date that suits until SATURDAY 14th APRIL.  Most felt that the weekend was better for them, and would be happy with a late lunch or early evening meal, which would be best for those travelling some distance to Belfast, which was the preferred location.  So, does this date suit, or would you prefer the following Saturday 21st?  No venue decided yet – I’d like to get the date confirmed first and then think about restaurants etc.  I had about 10 people saying they’d like to meet up, and obviously, this invitation applies to those I may not have emailed (Leah?  Can’t remember if I included you) and our newest member Tishy as well.  Anyway, if you can PM me or post here your interest we can get something more concrete confirmed!

Hello to everyone else - Skywalker, Pauline, Jofi, Emmsy and everyone else I can't remember.  Don't be offended if I've left you out!  Phew, what a post!  Off to lie down for a bit!

Lots of love (and luck to Starsky, Maureen and Tishy)

Cats xx


----------



## skywalker

hi girlies,
        sorry i am a bit in and out at the mo - work is a bit manic!  hello tishy and welcome i think this wee group is fab and has helped me no end.
    14th april suits me grand - i'm really looking forward to meeting up.  the 21st i have a wedding so that's out for me.
  i got a letter a couple of weeks ago saying i was on the private (and nhs) waiting list for rvh  .  i phoned and the girl said it would be 4 months till treatment privately - is this accurate or how long did it take youse on the private list (i'm with dr mcmanus i think)?
  i'll hunt out the no of the drug company in england tattie and pm you.  

  talk to youse soon
    skywalker


----------



## tishy

Hi Catspyjamas and all the other NI Ladies

Thanks for the welcome and yes, as of yesterday I have started to really get on edge, nit-picking at my DH over stupid things and generally behaving like a bit of a witch ... I remember the eating loads to keep hunger away phase you mention, think I might have enjoyed it just a bit too much. Sat 14th April would also suit me.  Good luck for your scan on 5th March.

Skywalker - re your query about waiting list at RVH, my latest experience would seem to indicate that the wait would be 4/5 months - I think we went to see consultant in early August and I started D/R in January.

Maureen - hope you are coping OK on the 2WW, it is so hard, isn't it?  Good luck back at work tomorrow.  The trip to Newcastle was a washout, but sure it took my mind off other things for a few hours ...

Ava, Katie Sue, Tattie, Starsky and all the other girlies - hope you are doing OK and looking forward to maybe meeting some of you on the 14 April.

Good luck

Tishy


----------



## tishy

Hi Ladies

You are all very quiet, hope you are all OK.

I have been very down over the past few days and think that this cycle isn't going to be successful.  PMT type moods and then last night - stomach cramps and sore boobs - I recall feeling similar with BFN and am finding it very difficult to get any positive thoughts at all.  The knicker checking has started in earnest and I am so emotional that the tears are close to the surface all the time.

Maureen - hope you are coping well on the 2WW and that those wee embies are implanting.

Best wishes and God bless

Tishy


----------



## micbel

Hi everyone.

Can I join you please? 

Ive been snooping some of these sites for a bit,(sorry) but didnt know there was one here, YEH! Im in Co Down and am really new to all this. My husband had a vas 12 years ago and a (failed) reversal 2 years ago. Weve got an appt with Ralph Roberts on 30th March to see about ssr and icsi. 
Im looking forward to speaking with you all and good luck to everyone whatever stage ur at.



love Michelle x


----------



## ava

Hi everyone and to Tattie,heres those numbers,Organnon,0870 7492020 and Seronas are at 01279 456705,they also go under the name of Clinovia. Good luck!!

Tishy,please try and hang in there,i know how hard it is and how down you can get but it truly is the hormones,allow yourself to feel whatever it is you are going through but try to focus on the next few days,i also had sore boobs and weepiness and got a bfp,so hang in there.

Maureen ,thinking of you too on your 2ww,hope you are taking it east.

To everyone else thanx for all the words of encouragement,saw my consultant and had a chat with work and will be moving into a desk job for a while,it should be ok as it isn't as manual as being on the wards,i'm going to play it by ear!!

hiya Michelle and a big welcome,i'm also a county down lasss,Kilkeel,so you are in good company,you will love this site as it helps so much and everyone is cool!!

Can't wait for the meet Sat 14th is great,nice to be able to put names to all the faces or the other wat round,you know what i mean!!!!!!!

Talk soon love Ava xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tishy

Ava

Thanks for the kind words, they were very much appreciated.

Took the afternoon off and took DD from creche to visit my folks which has improved my mood - thank God.  I have been reading messages on this site, and as you said Ava the signs of AF and pregnancy often are the same, so here's hoping - DH and I had previously agreed we would test on Sat (one day early) but I suspect it might be sooner ... 

Hope you feel better when you get your desk job .

Michelle - welcome to FF and the NI girls.  Have to go as my nephew is hanging about looking to get on the computer ...

Tishy


----------



## Maureen S.

Hello Norn Iron Gals!!

Tishy- I too was feeling very low there for a few days, although not too bad at the moment, but it seems to be up and down like a yoyo! I'm half way through my 2ww tomorrow, and going on previous cycles my AF always arrived about 3/4 days before, which makes that around Sat or Sun. So stay away evil one!!!  Also going to acupuncture to help implantation (Fingers crossed).  Relax and take it easy, you've done it before so your chances are good.

Ava, hope you're going to take it easy as well, and you get your desk job, you have to look after number 1 and everything else will look after itself.

Hello Michelle and welcome.  I'm also from Co. Down (Dromore) it's great to chat to all the girls, it makes you feel less on your own.

Catspyjamas , Tattie and all the rest of the gang-don't know if I can make it on the 14th of April, but i will let u know asap.


Bye for now


Maureen S.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello ladies

And welcome to Micbel!!!  The invitation to our meet applies to you as well.

I know Maureen said that she doesn't she can make the 14th April (please try!!!) but shall we go ahead with this date?  Starsky has PM'd me to say it suits her so along with Tattie, Ava, KatieSue and myself that makes 5 confirmed.  I also seem to remember, from the PM's I received, that this date suits Skywalker, Paulmghty and Jofi.  It would be great if everyone could attend but given that the 21st April is out for someone else, if we don't go for the 14th it'll be the end of April at this rate.  Sorry Maureen, but as I said, PLEASE try to make it.

To all the ladies on the 2WW, my top tips would be pure (not from concentrate) pineapple juice, a few brazil nuts each day, as much rest as possible and positive thoughts!  Don't be too downhearted about physical symptoms - on both my BFN and BFP cycles I had a decrease in sore boobs and PMT-related mood swings, so as Ava has said, there's no rhyme nor reason to it.  Just believe as much as you can ... you'll be gutted if it doesn't work but you'll be gutted anyway so you might as well be positive and optimistic ... hope that doesn't sound trite or smug though  

I'm heading off for a weekend-away with DH tomorrow so it'll be next week before I catch-up with you all.  Hope everyone is doing OK?  Sorry for no personals but there are so many of us and I'd hate to miss anyone out    

Lots of love (and luck) xxx


----------



## tishy

Hello All

Hope you are all keeping well.

Maureen - you are now into your second week of the 2WW.  Hope the feeling low has stayed away, but I know what you mean about the yo-yo emotions - I don't think my poor DH knows whether he is coming or going ... he never knows whether he is going to get Mrs Miserable or Mrs Positive.  I am still having stomach cramps and sore boobs, although thank God, no sign of AF.

I have managed to persuade him to let me test tomorrow morning (2 days early, I know, but I think we should get an accurate enough reading then??).  I am going to an acupuncture session this evening and I recall Cathy (my acupuncturist) feeling my pulse when I was newly pregnant with DD, so I might ask her to test it tonight, although I think she might not ....

I notice on one of the other threads that Lips (another RVH girl) got a BFP yesterday, so I am hoping it is the start of a roll - fingers crossed!

Keep those positive thoughts going.

Tishy


----------



## emmsy

Everyone!


I have been reading all your posts but I haven't posted for a long while.  This wee thread is certainly growing strong now!!!

A big hello to Catspjs, Ava, Starsky, Skywalker, Pauline, Tattie, Kate and Jofi. A warm hello to the new members Maureen, Tishy & Michelle!!!  

Good luck on the 2WW Maureen & Tishy I hope you both are feeling good today   

Congratulations Leah on the birth of your little boy  

I was worried about posting as I didn't want to tempt fate but had my scan today with my consultant Dr. Boyle. I had my first scan last week but as it wasn't 3 weeks since my test date there was very little to be seen and they couldn't confirm the heartbeat. I am very please to say that not only did the little been triple in size one week later but we saw a strong steady heartbeat this morning!!! We are over the moon!! EDD 15th October - 2 weeks before my 30th Birthday!!!!! Just to let you know as I remember from a previous post that one of you lovely ladies was asking. We got our BFP from an FET. I had a Grade B 3 cell & a Grade C 4 cell put back in and now have a healthy wee bean on board so just the luck of the draw i suppose?!   

Just want to send positive vibes to all you ladies whatever stage of TX you are at and also to Ava & Catspjs and their little miracles too!!!!               

I hope I haven't missed anyone, it certainly wasn't intentional, just getting to grips again with such a big thread!!!!  

Have a lovely weekend girls


Ems xxx


----------



## emmsy

Sorry Katiesue i forgot to add congratulations to you and your little miracle too!!!   

Take care 

Ems xxx


----------



## katiesue

Hi Ems, that's fantastic news Im sure you're on   I hope you've a very happy & healthy pg  

Tishy, good luck if you test early am hoping for a BFP for you  

Maureen, you're nearly there too, fingers crossed that the ole witch stays away & you also get a BFP  

Hi Michelle & welcome, hope your appointment with Dr Roberts goes well  

Catspyjamas, hope you having a lovely weekend away hun & that your sickness is easing. Cant wait to hear how your 20wk scan goes on Mon  

Starksy, hope the d/r is going ok hun ... sending you lots of     to you can build it up in time for e/t  

 to Ava, Skywalker, Tattie, Pauline & Jofi (hope that's everybody  )  Cant wait to meet up on 14th & get a proper "chat" with everyone.

Have a great weekend & lots of luck to those testing.
Luv Kate xoxo


----------



## Maureen S.

Hi everyone!! just a quick note to find out how u all are?

Starsky- Have you had egg collection yet?  Hope everything is well!

Catspyjamas- Hope you had a lovely break last weekend and good luck for your scan on Sunday.

Tishy- Are you still hanging on in there?  Hope all is well for test day tomorrow!

Me - Still no sign of AF, keep checking constantly.  Maybe I'm getting too optimistic but at this stage on the  previous 4 cycles I had started to spot/bleed, but at mo no sign at all. (Fingers crossed).

Ava, Katie Sue, Skywalker, Pauline, Jofi, Tattie, Emmsy and Michelle - have a lovely weekend!


Maureen S.


----------



## Fionab

Hi everyone

I'm new to this board and to IVF so may be asking some basic questions over the next while.  I live in Co Down (Banbridge).

I have endometriosis and my husband and I have been trying for 5 years unsuccessfully.  We were first sent to Craigavon who then sent us on to Royal.  We had private appointments with Dr McManus and our IVF in scheduled for April.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Thanks
Fiona


----------



## tishy

Hi All

I am delighted to let you know that we have got a BFP - I have done tests on two mornings and both are positive, albeit faint ones, but if there is a line there, there is a line there, and I now feel sure enough of the result to post to this thread!  Couldn't believe it as I was so convinced that my AF was coming since last Monday - hope that gives some reassurance to those of you going through treatment and if you have a feeling that it hasn't worked, ignore it until you know better.

Fiona - welcome to the NI girls, good luck and I'll try and answer any questions you have as you have your treatment, although I am far from an expert.

Maureen - praying that you get the news you wish for on Wednesday, the absence of AF is a good sign I would think especially if it normally had appeared at this stage - fingers crossed.

Starsky - jabs must be starting soon, I always feel as if I am starting the treatment properly once the needles appear!  Good luck.

Katie-Sue/Ava/ - hope you and the little ones are doing OK.

To all the rest - take care of yourselves and enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Tishy


----------



## Starsky**

HI EVERYONE, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To Tishy. I am so glad that you are joining Cats, Katie-Sue, Ava, & Emmsy's wee club and I hope that Maureen will be joining on Wednesday.  Good luck.  HI to Skywalker, Pauline, Jofi, Michelle and Tattie.  Hope you are all well (I hope I havent left anyone out).  A big hello to Fiona, you are in good company.  Good luck for your forthcoming treatment.  Congratualations to Leah on the birth of your baby son.  As for me, I am still sniffing and waiting on AF so I can start the injections on Thursday.  Take care.
Starsky XX

Ps. Good luck Cats for tomorrow.


----------



## katiesue

Tishy, Im sure you're over the moon  

Maureen I hope you're next, good sign that the ole witch hasn't appeared so fingers crossed hun     

And of course Starksy you'll be next on the BFP list   GL with your injections on Thur

Welcome Fiona, Im sure between us all we should be able to answer any questions you have, so fire away.

Big   to everyone else    
Luv Kate xo


----------



## emmsy

Afternoon Girls

*Tishy* -    im sure you are on !!! Good luck I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well xxxx

*Maureen* -    Everything crossed, great sign that no AF   

*Starsky* - Good luck with the 'stabbing' I hope  rears her head soon so you can carry on with your treatment 

*Hi Fiona* -   with your upcoming treatment. Feel free to ask anything on this thread. Im by no means an expert but Im sure if we all pull together we will be able to help you out with any questions you may have 

*Cats* - I hope the scan went great today - cant wait to hear from you 

To everyone else i hope you are all having a lovely Monday, talk to you all soon

Take care 

Ems xxx


----------



## Fionab

Hi everyone

Thanks for the welcome to the board.

I keep seeing different dates but roughly how long from the start of the treatment to the eggs are implanted?  Should we still be trying for a baby naturally up to and during the IVF?

Thanks
Fiona


----------



## paulmghty

HI to everyone - there are too many names to mention now and if I start to list everyone I'm sure to leave someone out. I'm looking forward to meeting you all on the 14th April and put faces to the names. Sorry I haven't posted for a while but I've been busy getting ready for my ski trip this coming Saturday. 

A big Congrats to Tishy on her BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's such a wonderful feeling so you enjoy it girl. A big welcome to Fionab - if I can be of any help then PM me.  I had some wonderful news today when we went for our review with Dr McManus. DH and I are now entitled to a free cycle on the NHS!!!!!! We were amazed when she told us. The government have just lifted the restrictions on who can have free treatment to include couples where one partner has children already. It was such unexpected news and we were big smiles from ear to ear. 

Before our appt we had decided that we'd have one more go - have remortgaged house to get funds. So we are going to have a private go while we are waiting for our NHS go. Also we are going to use DH's sperm again at advise of Dr McManus. She feels now that there is no reason not to since I did get pregnant following our FET. My miscarriage was just one of those things and not related to DH's sperm. So we are going to forget about using donor sperm for the minute. 

I'm going to start a fresh cycle in June probably when I come back from Denver. Jofi is due to start her NHS go around then too which would be great. At least we can keep each other sane. I started working with a personal trainer a few weeks ago to lose the weight I've gained and to get fit again and I'm pleased to say I've lost 6 pounds now! Only 11 more to go til I reach my target weight. Feeling really good today -  first real good day I've had since my Miss back in Jan. Called in to see Jofi this afternoon for a really nice chat and am going to have a nice glass of wine now and unwind. 

Roll on the days til I hit those slopes! I'll probably not post again til I come back so everyone take care. Bye for now.

Pauline


----------



## tishy

Hi ladies

Thank you so much for all the congratulations, still hasn't really sunk in yet!!

Maureen - good luck for testing tomorrow morning - I hope you are next with BFP, you deserve it.

Pauline - great news about the free cycle - seems to have come along at the right time for you.

Fiona - the length of time from starting the treatment to getting the embryos implanted can differ - if I recall rightly you down-reg for about 2-3 weeks, then start injections for c10 days with egg collection 2 days later, and then hopefully transfer 2/3 days after that - hope this is right, will check dates of last cycle tomorrow and post correct timing if this is wrong.

Ems - brilliant news about seeing the little heartbeat.  Very exciting - wish I was closer to my first scan, but I have to learn to have a bit of patience!

Cats - hope the scan went well.

Starsky - not long to stabbing time - enjoy!

Katie-Sue/Ava/Tattie/Skywalker - hope you are all well.

Tishy xx


----------



## Maureen S.

Hello Tishy and a massive congrats on your BFP!!!!!  (Sorry don't know how to make it flash.) You give us all so much hope.  Keep us up to date with all your scans etc.

I did two very foolish things........ I tested early on Sunday afternoon and then again on Mon morning.  Of course I got 2 x BFN'S and put myself into a depressive state of mind.  I admitted my stupidity on the 'Ladies in Waiting' section on the main board, and got a few replies back that put my mind at rest for a while.  The only reason I did it was because I still have no sign of AF, and the last 4 cycles she visited 3-4 days before test date.

Anyway tomorrow morning I test for real, and I am very nervous.

Katie, Starsky, Emmsy , Ava, Cats, Pauline, Skywalker, Tattie, Tishy, Michelle and all the rest of the girls-the list is so long now!  Thanks for wishing me luck for tomorrow, I will let you know the outcome.


Bye for now


Maureen S.


----------



## katiesue

Maureen, thinking of you this morning hun have everything crossed for you  
Luv Kate xo


----------



## emmsy

Morning Maureen

Just to let you know I am thinking of you and said a wee prayer for you last night I have everything crossed. Good Luck for today          

Take care  

Ems xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi all you lovely ladies

And a big *Congratulations* to Tishy! I'm absolutely delighted for you. Have you any idea when you have to go for your first scan?

Good luck to Maureen, I'm keeping everything crossed for you and praying that you did indeed just test too early!       

An official *Congratulations* to Emmsy, now that you've officially announced your good news! I'm sure you had a horrific time waiting for the second scan to confirm the heartbeat but well done! Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months-ish xxxx

 to FionaB, another new member! How brilliant is our wee group now! You're more than welcome, by the way, to come to our meet on 14th April! Don't be worried about asking beginner questions - we all have to start somewhere and we've all been there so ask ahead! My top tip would be to get the Zita West book if you haven't already and to follow as many of her recommendations as possible once you actually start your treatment. Oh, and acupuncture, if you can manage it! But we'll all be happy to coach you all the way through!

Hi Starsky, will be thinking about you starting your jabs tomorrow. Hope you're drinking lots of water and milk and getting loads of extra protein? Every little helps &#8230;. Good luck hun xx   

Pauline, just in case you pop on before your hols, have a fantastic time and get yourself all relaxed and geared up for starting your treatment in June. It would be great if you and Jofi could go through it together - I know I would've been lost without my lovely Tattie last time round!

 to Katiesue, Tattie, Ava, Skywalker, Jofi, Leah and everyone else! There are so many to remember these days!

Thank you to all of you who sent me good wishes for my 'big' scan on Monday. 20 weeks already! Anyway, everything went well - I'd eaten lunch about an hour beforehand so the sugar rush had sent Baby Cats off on a high-kicking extravaganza! I'm still exhausted after my weekend away in Edinburgh and am attempting to gear myself up for my Florida hols next weekend &#8230; such a lot to do and so little time!

Its great news that so many of you are interested in attending the meet on 14th April - any other takers please feel free to post your interest or PM. I'm going to do a head count over the next few days and think about possible venues, so if anyone has any ideas, please get in touch as my brain has officially gone to mush.  So much so that I've had to rush home twice this week (and its only Wednesday) to check that I'd switched the iron and my straighteners off. Oh dear &#8230;  

Good luck again, Maureen xx

And love and luck to you all.

Cats xx


----------



## Maureen S.

Well girls, BFN this morning.  Woke up at 3.30am, sneeked down the stairs,and did the deed.  I thought for moment a faint line was appearing in the correct test window, but I was imagining it. My husband woke up a few hours later and I told him.  We both thought this time was the one that was going to work.  I did'nt go into work today until lunch-time as I could'nt face it first thing.  I don't know where this leaves us, we are thinking about Spain perhaps.  I can't  seem to get any better quality eggs than grade c, which makes me lean towards the DE idea.  I am 40 next month, and I believe over in Spain they can put back more than 2 embryos, so will have to find out more info on this.

Moving house also in 3 weeks, so that will keep us occupied for a few mths.
Good Luck to everyone who are in the middle of treatment,  and to those who have got their very much deserved BFP'S.

Just waiting now on AF arriving, as I'm having a brownish discharge at mo sorry(TMI) 

Bye for now
Maureen S.


----------



## tishy

Maureen

Gutted for you, I thought this was going to be the time it worked for you as AF had stayed away for so long.  

Good luck with the house move in a few weeks and celebrate your 40th in style next month, and then maybe think about where you go from here.  Spain sounds like a good idea - I am sure there are fellow FFs on the Treatment Abroad thread that could give you some advice about what is available elsewhere.

In the meantime, take care of yourself and I am thinking of you at this sad time.

Tishy xx


----------



## ava

Hi Maureen,so sorry to hear your news,like everyone else i thought your af staying away was a positive sign,please try and be good to yourself and dh and good luck with whatever new course you both decide to take.

To everyone else,good luck with whatever stage you are at,to Tishy a big congratulations,have been thinking of you and a big hello to Fiona!!!

To all the old muckers,Tattie Cats,skywalker Katiesue EMMsie and all those i know i forgot hello and roll on our big meet up.

I go for the 20 week anomaly scan tomorrow so can't wait,i was bad when i was in London and had a couple of beers and now feel guilty so if i see junior lying tomorrow with a bottle of budweiser in his or her hand i know i'm in trouble!!        

Talk to you all soon,love Ava


----------



## emmsy

Maureen

Im so sorry to hear your news.     You and DH take care of yourselves as the girls have said try and stay positive and celebrate your birthday in style next month. I hope you get all the information you need for treatment abroad and that it will be a great move for you     

Wishing you all the love and good luck in the world with the house move and future tx  

Take care  

Ems xxx


----------



## Lips

Hi girls

just found this thread by accident, should be working oops.

I know tishy from the 2ww and cycle buddies so Hi Tishy, how ye doing??

Im a newry girl and attending RVH privately, Dr McManus, since 2004.

Interesting to read that someone was offerred free go after failed vas reversal that the rules have changed??  Now they tell me, must have just happened as I ve just had a cycle.  Worth every penny as we got a  .

Ive been posting on and off since 2004 but when the system went down i had to re register so new profile etc, I was always a very lonely NI girl, good to see others on now.

Im now going out of my mind with worry until my 1st scan on 21st march.

Still have cramping and wee bits of brownish discharge, afraid and hoping that everything is ok.

Hugs to maureen sorry it was bad news.

Hi to everyone else.

Lips


----------



## tishy

Hi Lips

I never realised that you weren't aware of the NI Ladies thread - apologies, should have mentioned it.  Can I blame pregnancy brain??

I totally understand what you mean about waiting for this first scan - now that I have a date (26th March) I have started counting down the days.  I have been getting twinges and the odd little stabbing pain, but I am doing OK convincing myself that this is simply the uterus stretching and getting used to its little guest.

Was at acupuncture this evening which I seem to be finding more relaxing at this stage - maybe it is being able to lie down for 30 minutes without any interruption that I find relaxing ...

My little girl is one on Sunday - so hard to believe it is a year ago since she arrived.  It is so hard now to remember what it was like before she was here.

OK - better go here as I am getting all sentimental thinking about DD and prospect of her being a Big Sis.

Speak soon.

Tishy


----------



## katiesue

Maureen I am so so sorry hun    

Ava, good luck with your scan, hoping your little 'un is sober    LOL

Hi Lips, welcome   I had lots of cramps & twinges at the start I think it's just the baby implanting in well & everything stretching. I also had spotting from about 7wks which lasted on & off for 4 wks, so I know how worrying it is but Im sure everything will be fine  

Big   to everyone else, 
Luv Kate xo


----------



## micbel

Hi everyone

Sorry ive not been on, but we had the most god awful week. Our wee niece was rushed to the royal icu last fri and the unimaginable happened on Sunday night and we lost her. My God she was only 13 months. Were all so devastated still so this is just a quickie. Sorry.

Tishy  BIG BIG BIG CONGRATULATIONS on your fab news. I wish I knew how to make things flash!

Lips  Hi, im just new here aswell but I remember with my daughter 9 years ago I was feeling a bit like you are and it turned out to be a urine infection! The relief! Few antibiotics later and we  were fine.

Maureen  So so sorry about your result. Hope you and yours are coping ok and looking after each other XXXXXXXX

Well thats all I can manage at the mo, sorry again for the depressing post. Ill try and do better next time!

Good luck to all

Love Michelle XXX


----------



## ava

Hi Michelle,i just nipped on as in laws are here for the duration and just read your post about your little niece,i am so sorry,its hard to take in when its a little one like that,i'll say a few prayers for her.
Look after yourself and my thoughts are with you and her family.
Love Ava xxxxxx


----------



## Starsky**

Hi,Im so sorry Michelle to hear of your loss and sending you a big hug and praying for you and your family at this time. Also sending my love to Maureen and wishing you all the very best for the future, Im truly sorry. Hi to everyone else I hope you are all keeping well and a big welcome to Lips you have found a great family of support here. Thanks for all your kind thoughts as I started my injections last week and praying that everything goes to plan this time. Love Starskyxx


----------



## Fionab

Maureen, I'm really sorry to hear about your news.  Your house move can be a new start for you, like it was for a friend of mine - it was her first attempt in the new house that was successful and I hope the same is true for you.

Cats, you mentioned a meet on 14th April - where is that and is a regular meeting?

Thanks
Fiona


----------



## Lips

Hi

thanks for the welcome girls

Michelle, thats terrible news, no one is prepared for that, very hard on everyone.  

Im just hanging in there waiting for my 1st scan on 21st march and hoping for the best.

Lips


----------



## tishy

Michelle

So sorry to hear about your little niece - dreadful news.  Just can't imagine how the parents are feeling.  It is so frightening to think of the dreadful things that can happen to little ones ...

Maureen - hope you are coping OK and keeping yourself busy with plans for house move, etc.

Lips - I have also been having quite a bit of cramping, and am trying hatf to reassure myself all is well - roll on 26th - still 2 weeks away.

Starsky - hope the injections are going OK.  Good luck with everything.

Hope all the rest of the ladies are OK and had a nice weekend.

Take care of yourselves.

Tishy


----------



## katiesue

Michelle that is just awful news I can only imagine how devastated everyone must be, like the other girls I will keep your neice & her family in my prayers    Please look after yourself   
Luv Kate xo


----------



## emmsy

Michelle - I am so so sorry to hear about your little niece.  Your family are in my thoughts and prayers    

Take care

Ems xxx


----------



## *looby*

Ladies,

as you may have seen we are slowly moving the meeting threads into the new location boards,
can you tell me which board you feel would be most appropraite for you ??

Thankyou 
Looby xx


----------



## tishy

Hello Ladies

Don't know about you, but I have no idea where we should go - I see a new folder with all the counties in Ireland, but as we are probably from all over it seems like a good idea to keep a central NI thread.  Maybe they could divide it up into the 4 provinces - who knows?

Starsky - how are the injections going?  Have you been for a scan yet to see how things are progressing?  Hope all is well ...

Lips - are you feeling any better?  If it is any consolation I seem to have cramps and twinges quite regularly - mentioned them to the acupuncturist this evening but she seemed to think this was normal enough.  I can't remember feeling like this when I was pregnant with DD, but that is not to say I wasn't having the same symptoms then.

Speak soon

Tishy


----------



## Lips

Hi Tishy

not feeling good at all, still bleeding, not heavey mostly brown but some red, but have kind of given up hope at this stage, though clinging on to a faint glimmer when i read about others bleeding and it being ok.

I phoned RVH but they told me what i already knew, ie they couldnt scan me as it was too early to see anything, that it didne neccesarily mean it was over but to be cautious and wait til next wed.

This is a nightmare, roll on next wed so i know one way or the other.

Lips


----------



## tishy

Lips

Sorry to hear about the bleeding - as the RVH says it doesn't necessarily mean it is over, so I hope things improve over the next week and that you get some good news next Wednesday.  No part of this journey is easy, is it?  You get a BFP, and you are so delighted, but so quickly after that elation, the dread of something happening kicks in ...

As you mentioned, I think you should take some heart from those other girls who have had similar bleeding and been OK - try and keep positive and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers over the long week ahead.

Take care

Tishy


----------



## emmsy

Hi Lips  

I hope you are ok. I had the same thing happen to me and the RFC said I was too early to scan and that I would only worry more so I had the dreaded wait until my first scan at just over 6wks. Turns out they couldn't see very much at my first scan nor could they detect a heartbeat on that scan. They thought this was normal enough at this stage and I had to wait another week for a second scan to see if everything was ok. Which it was. However after my second scan on the 2nd March I was told by Dr Boyle that I didn't need to continue taking cyclogest as everything was fine. Sure enough I finished off the rest of the cyclogest & progynova and a few days later started bleeding again. I was back at the RFC last Friday for another scan as I was very worried about the bleeding and everything was fine, no bleeding from the cervix, cervix closed, baby's heartbeat spot on etc. Dr Boyle said although they don't like to see bleeding in pregnancy it is very common. Needless to say that sometimes when I wipe now there is light pink blood or sometimes brown discharge.  Some people this will just happen to and your little bubs will be totally oblivious. Dr Boyle told me to come up anytime I am worried and they will scan me. He said that if it is heavy red blood like a bad period and in excruiating pain then go immediately to RFC or admissions in maternity if RFC is closed because this can be a cause for concern. I told him about my cramping and he said you will get cramping because your uterus is expanding to hold the baby so all very normal.  I hope the same applies to you too xxxx. I know it may seem a long wait until your first scan but it would do your head in more if you go too early and have to come back because they couldn't see much at this stage. Stay strong love and just keep thinking positive thoughts that all is well xxxx        

Take care, thinking of you,


Ems xxx


----------



## Lips

Thanks Tishy for your thoughts and Emms you have given me some hope,  I keep doing HPT and keep getting strong positives, part of me is thinking maybe it was two and one has gone??

Anyway just trying to get to next wednesday and hoping for the best.
In all honesty it doesnt seem heavey enough for mc but its constant, so just have to wait and see.

Hope you are doing well Tishy and you EMMS.

Whats the story with the counties break down, think they may just need to do a general NIreland board  or an Ireland board  (aaagghh politics) as there is not as many of us and our counties are much smaller than UK.

Lips


----------



## katiesue

Lips, Im sorry you're having such a worrying time. I too had some bleeding around 7 wks which lasted on & off for a few weeks, so I know how awful it is. It is a good sign that you're getting strong bfp's so Im sure everything will be ok for your scan next week    
Luv Kate xo
Oh I dont know where to put us, can we just go under the general counties in Ireland??


----------



## jofi

Hello everyone, sorry I haven't been on in ages.
I'm having an absolute nightmare with the RFC.
A 'brief' history  
  DH and I were referred to Royal Feb 05 for ICSI and joined the NHS waiting list
We had 2 failed private treatments in the meantime. Our first private treatment would have taken forever if not for my persistence as it turned out they had omitted to add us to the list !!
At our last follow up appt we were advised to wait for the nhs go as 3 failed treatments would disqualify us. I spent months trying to establish when this might be, if fact I posted here moaning about how I couldn't get an answer. The advice was that as it was down to individual funding by the relevant board it was an impossible question to answer. I decided to phone again on impulse and got a lovely girl who discovered we were not even on the flaming list !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So we are put on the list and advised we were position 12 a wait of 6-8 weeks (1st phone call) then position 24 a wait of 4 months (2nd phone call).I can only guess there were other people like me added to list late ??
So anyway last night I get an email from a senior manager, (I had made a complaint about all the mistakes made ) and low and behold we could have had another private go as it is 4 failed treatments...........not 3 as we were advised. Not only that but we are likely to be waiting till Dec 07 for nhs go.
I am so angry I can't even think about it without crying. These people are playing with my future, I don't have years and years to be messed about. How could my consultant get it wrong I would like to go elsewhere but I think the rfc are probably the best at the medical side of things and I think Origin are expensive for what we need. Does anyone know what they charge for testicular biopsy and icsi?
Ladies here have been kind enough to advise me on getting info from admin before but when I read other peoples experiences it sounds like a different hospital.
I'm not someone who complains generally but you wouldn't believe how many things have gone wrong. As well as the above I had trouble getting them to take a change of address and lots of emails have gone unanswered. I really feel that they couldn't care less about us.
I'm going to try to speak to my consultant on phone but I don't know if that's possible. I'm so frustrated. Thanks girls I had to get that off my chest, has anyone else experienced anything similar I can't believe it just us. I'm assuming there are staff shortages or something but the communication between admin and medical and us is woeful.
I'm sorry to be ranting , I know some of you have very real issues going on right now.
Lot of Love
Fiona


----------



## tishy

Fiona

I totally understand what you are experiencing with the RFC, on a couple of occasions they have driven me to tears.  It is such a nightmare having to deal with the admin people there, and that is when you can get an answer from the phone numbers.  If it is any help, the person who is supposed to be in charge of the Waiting List is called Nuala Crawford and her direct line is 90635871 (although it seems to be hit and miss when she is at her desk to answer the phone).

After we had our first unsuccessful go at ICSI, I was constantly on the phone to RFC trying to establish when we would be able to go again - despite numerous assurances that letters were going to be forthcoming regarding dates for starting treatment, they never appeared.  It then turned out my file had been 'misplaced', they hadn't changed my surname since getting married (even though I asked on 2 occasions that this had been done), and when they did find my file there were no papers on it since the failed treatment!  I was so exasperated - but I eventually got speaking to a really helpful lady who I was practically crying down the phone to who seemed to take responsibility for my case and things were sorted out pretty quickly thereafter.

With regard to private treatment waiting lists, this time we were referred in August 2006, and I started sniffing at the end of January - so 4/5 months seems like a reasonable estimate.  The charges for ICSI were £2760 for treatment and £530 for drugs - although the cost of drugs can vary depending on the individual's prescription.  Just realised you were probably asking what Origin charges - sorry those are RFC costs I put down!

Having said all that about the RFC and how frustrating dealing with admin can be, I agree with you in that I also feel that the medical staff there are really good at what they do.  

With regard to NHS funding I am sure they will be getting their budgets for 2007/08 very soon, so they should have a fair idea how many cycles of treatment each board can afford and therefore be in a better position to let you know when you could possibly get your NHS go.

I hope you get something resolved soon and that all the hassle is worth it in the end.

Your email really took me back to my troubles with them, but as I now have a beautiful DD I can say that it will hopefully all fade into the background when you get started.

Tishy


----------



## jofi

Hi there Tishy, it's nice to know I'm not the only one. This business of having to chase everything up is so annoying. I hate to be practically accusing people of lying but everytime I've suspected something has gone wrong I've been right. How can my consulant say 3 failed treatments rules out nhs treatment and get it wrong?? I can't get my head round it. I'm actually thinking has there been a change in the policy since Christmas ?? This is a smart guy there's no way he can be telling everyone the wrong thing.
I have spent the last 45 minutes on the phone, his secretary doesn't deal with fertility just gynae. When I asked how to make a private appointment I was put through to the Ulster Clinic who won't let me make an appointment as I'm being seen at the RFC. BTW private is different to self funded apparently. Then I was put through to rfc appointments again ( they were the first one's I phoned ) but there was no one there and I'm to phone back later. I will probably end up ringing Nuala but I've had dealings with her before and I find her really off hand. I have visions of my pic being on a dart board in their staff room. The senior manager who sent me the email is back in work on monday I might ring her, or maybe the patient liasion officer?
Gonna do something else and distract myself and get back onto them this afternoon. To be honest I really feel like just going down there.....they are gonna love me...lol.
Cheers Tishy and congrats on your bfp  xxx


----------



## emmsy

Hi Fi

Im glad to see that you are back   although I am sure you are ready to explode    You already know my thoughts on the admin dept in RFC you have had to listen to me and the horror stories so just want to let you know you are not alone. Keep pestering Nuala or can you speak to Prof Mc Clure direct?  I always found Dr Gillian Williamson to be so helpful maybe you could arrange an appointment with her?  Keep on at them its the only way to make them sit up and take notice. You are being told so many different dates they need to tell you straight when you are getting your NHS go and if in the meantime is it definitely possible for you to have another go privately if you so wish. I know its frustrating but don't give up xxx

Good Luck Babe           

Ems xxx


----------



## jofi

ems mrs......how you keeping? hope you are well and not working too hard.
Just off the phone , Nuala's off sick shock horror.....did get Caroline though who is my new favorite person. I gave her my whole tale of woe and she promised to call me back today or tomorrow. Didn't bother going into the waiting list saga just said I want to be on private list cuz we could have another go without risking nhs one and that we were somehow given the wrong info. Fingers crossed we will get stuff sorted.
I really wonder about that place, I'm thinking now did our cons think we already had 3 goes when it was just two. I remember my last ET they started talking about my fet, I didn't have any frozen! Starting to feel a bit better now........it's taken all day to get sorted though. Thankyou tashie and ems, hopefully I'll follow in your footsteps and it will be a good omen to have all this trouble now. Big hello to my pal Pauline who has had to suffer a blow by blow account. See ya soon    xxx


----------



## Tattie

Hello Norn Iron Ladies,

No personals today as I am on official business      

THE BELFAST MEET IS ARRANGED FOR THE 14th APRIL!

As you know Catspjs is going on holiday this weekend (lucky duck) and has entrusted little auld me to organise and get somewhere booked!!  God help yas!!!

Right can you let me know who is up for this event  .........................  ?  
Also what time suits everyone, I know that Cats mentioned late afternoon/early evening.................  So can you let me know  !!

Venue:  Red Panda at the Odyssey, Belfast
Date:    14th April 2007
Time:    To Be Arranged

Any new comers to our wee thread would be more than welcome too............ you know what they say "The more the merrier!". 

Promise I will post tomorrow with an update on my journey!!

Tattie xoxo


----------



## skywalker

hi girls,
sorry i just popping in and out these days cause work is mad! Tattie can you count me in for the 14th - i'm really looking forward to meeting everyone.

Tishy - the origin prices are on their website and the address is prices - http://www.originfertilitycare.com/Downloads/OFC_Price_List_effective_07_02_2007.pdf

and origin http://www.originfertilitycare.com/costs.htm

we have looked at both whilst i am wary of rfc because of some dodgy stories they are by far cheater (but waiting times are longer etc.) and do i think have better success rates. the day we saw dr williamson she was fantastic and thought more positive of our chances than origin - i could change my mind about rfc v origin! also watch for hidden costs in origin because things you think are included won;t be. both places has their pro's and con's.

at the minute we are waiting for our private go in rfc and i am suppose to be losing weight which was going well but recently has crashed and burned due to work stresses (excuses, excuses i know! )
i sometimes obstacles are being thrown in our path and we shouldn't go for the ivf (i'm still on the fence about it all) but anyway...

hello to all the new ones. michelle i am so sorry about your neice . Lips take it easy and good luck with everything.

hello to tattie, jofi, emmsy, katiesue, Fionab, starsky, ava and anyone i've missed

talk to youse soon,
skywalker


/links


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone

Just a quickie as I'm heading off on holiday tomorrow and have millions to do.  No real personals, sorry, but I hope everyone is well.  Thanks to Tattie for taking over the final organisation of the meet - will be great to see everyone there!  Hello to KatieSue as well, was lovely to see you the other day.  I was telling Tattie that I emailed the moderator and said that in my opinion, NI was too small to be broken down into counties so hopefully we'll get a NI thread going over in the new place.  The moderator was waiting back to hear from the admin team or something.

Anyway, good luck to everyone who may be downregging, stimming or waiting for test results - sorry but I don't have time to read back on everyone's posts.  But lots of luck to you all.  And the same goes for my fellow NI bump people - hope everything is well with you.

Chat to you all in early April  

Cats xx


----------



## Starsky**

Hi everyone hope you are all well (you are all very quiet) Just popped to let you all know that I have my EC on Thurs so lots of bubbles please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Thanks Katiesue and Tishy for your support and also Cats (lucky duck). Good Luck to Lips for tomorrow hope everything goes is well. 
Starskyxx


----------



## emmsy

Hi Starsky - Good luck for Thursday - Plenty of bubbles coming your way!!!     

 to everyone else - I hope you are all well  

Take care  

Ems xxx


----------



## tishy

Starsky

Good luck for Thursday - hope all goes well  

Tishy


----------



## Lips

Hi girls

good luck starsky for thursday.  Hi to everyone else.  I cant make the meet as im on a hen weekendybe the next one.

Well I had my scan today and we got a heartbeat, I am so relieved I can tell you.  My bleeding only just eased off yesterday for the first time in 2 weeks.  She says she cant tell for sure but there was a patch which could have bbeen a second collapsed sac??

Anyway im happy but still nervous so they have booked me in for a reassurance scan next week and given a due date of November 5th.

Thanks for all the support girls.

Tishy good luck for your scan is it the 26th??

Lips


----------



## tishy

Lips

So relieved for you - delighted to hear about the heartbeat, your own heart must have missed a beat when you saw it!  Hope the bleeding now stays away permanently and you can begin to relax a little bit, that is good that you are getting another scan next week.

Yes, my scan is on Monday morning - dreading it but also wishing it was soooner.  I have been feeling really awful this past few days - I have had a horrible cold but the sickness seems to be settling in big style.  I managed to hang in there at work yesterday, but really couldn't face it today - I am trying to convince myself that morning sickness is a good sign.

Anyway, you take care of yourself and the little one.

Tishy


----------



## jofi

Hello everyone,
Starsky best of luck with your EC tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you over your 2ww. Are you planning time off or will you continue working? I always take off from EC until test day.
Tishy thanks for your reply re probs with rfc. I got a call today from a manager down there today and feel a bit better I'm still making a formal complaint mind you.I hope you are feeling better,lots of people seem to have the cold at the minute and I agree morning sickness is definitely a good sign. 
For everyone's information it is confirmed that 4 failed private treatments will disqualify couples from having an nhs go. So we can have a third private go while waiting for the nhs one, we should be called in 3 months or so. We have somehow dropped from 24th to 41st on the nhs list so that is the latest problem which is hopefully being investigated. It's exhausting but hopefully we are on the right track now. Apparently the rfc are in the process of putting a new team in admin to get things up to  standard  and I got the distinct impression I'm not the first to have these problems.
I know this will ring a bell with Emmsy, how you keeping mrs? your edd date seems so soon!!!
Lips, I'm so glad your scan went well. It's only natural to worry but now that the scan has confirmed a heartbeat try to put any worries behind you and enjoy your pregnancy. A lot of women seem to have unexplained bleeding without it being sinister, there is so much the medical profession still can't explain with regard to fertility issues and pregnancy. I hope you soon feel better and happier.
Hello too to Katiesue skywalker and tattie  and my pal Pauline xxx
I'm sorry to be missing out on the meet, we are at a wedding. I would love to meet up with everyone if there is another day planned.
Thanks for your support everyone and I hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmsy

Girls!

I hope everyone is keeping well today

*Starsky * -   with your EC today - will be thinking of you     
*
Lips  * - Congratulations on seeing a wee heartbeat - I hope that has put your mind to rest somewhat. I still get the bleeding on and off and had a 4th scan last week but baby was oblivious so just some women are prone to it - try not to worry and I hope that will be the last of the bleeding for you 

*Tishy* -   for your scan on Monday I can't wait to hear how it all went. I hope you feel better soon, morning sickness is bad enough on its own without having the cold on top of it all. You rest up today - sod work - and take care of yourself  orders!!  

*Fi* - Great to hear from you and I am absolutely delighted that you are getting somewhere with your treatment at last   Unfortunately you may have moved down the list because other people who have been trying to conceive for years but never really followed up their appointments may be put on the list above you as it looks like they have been trying longer!! Strange I know but that was explained to us the first time round when we went down the list but 3 months really isn't that long I know it may seem like it sometimes but it was nearly 3 months ago we had Christmas!!! Look how quickly this year has flew in!!   So stay positive and keep on at them, I know only too well what admin is like    and I hope your hear word soon     

To all the other lovely ladies I hope you are all well today and talk to you all soon,

Take care 

Ems xxx


----------



## katiesue

Hi Girls

Starksy hope your e/c went well yesterday have everything crossed for you     

Jofi, RFC    I really hope you get things sorted, dont they realise its people's lives they are messing around with  

Lips, so glad your scan went well for you, hope the rest of your pg is now plain sailing  

Tishy, good luck with your scan on Monday, Im sure you cant wait  

Skywalker hope you're keeping well hun, Dr Williamson is just lovely isn't she Im sure she'll be able to give you a BFP  

Catspyjamas, hope you're enjoying your holiday hun & getting plenty of bargains   Hope the heat isn't too much for you & your little 'un & you're all having a great time  

Emms, hope you're doing well, when is your next scan?

Ava & Pauline hope you're keeping well  

Tattie hope you're doing well hun, thanks for organising us all while Cats is away. Im definitely up for the meet, whatever time suits everyone else is fine by me ... cant wait   

Luv Kate xo

Oh hope I haven't forgotten anyone, sorry if I have!!!


----------



## Starsky**

Hi All 
Thanks for all your good luck wishes, just wanted to let you know that got through EC and it went well Dr Williamson did it and she was so lovely as was the nurses(It really makes a difference). The good news is that two are developing well and they will be put back on Sunday. So glad that your scan went well Lips and good luck Tishy for Monday. Have a great weekend everyone LOVE STARSKYxx


----------



## skywalker

good morning,
                  it is a beautiful spring day here.  i love this time of year so i'm going out shortly to do some gardening.  
  good luck starsky for today   i hope all goes well and the wee ones snuggle in well.  tishy - i hope the scan will go grand .  
    lips it is great to have a reassuraning scan under your belt.
  hello to everybody else - does anyone have any tips for me to start now 2 or 3 months from starting treatment?  i am going to redouble my efforts at the gym and out wlking in the lovely clear evenings but anything else which would help?

  talk to youse later - i only have a wee quick note cause i'm keen to get outside!!   (oh and 
                              we have a pet lamb which arrived yesterday - it's mum didn;t want it and chewed 
                              off it's ear so i'm not the foster!! - i think my mum thinks i need to something to
                              look after  

  skywalker


----------



## ava

Hi to everyone and good luck to everyone,those of old know i can't do personals cos i type so slow and it takes all day to do even a short message.

Skywalker,well done on what you have done so far and with regards hints or tips,i think Zita Wests book is very good,however there is so much in it,it is hard to do everything.

Iwas a bit like you,very keen for hints and got really good advice from the girls on here but i guess one of the things you can do,is try and find a good stress buster as there is research around avoiding stress as being beneficial.This may come in different guises for different people,i.e walking,acupuncture,reflexology etc

What worked for me was reflexology and relaxation cds which really helped with the old ivf,however it is completely up to the individual.Iknow there is something about brazil nuts and pineapple juice but not too sure exactly what that does.

A good multivitamin is reccommended but check that it is one you can take when trying to conceive ,a pharmacist will help and last but not least,i bought a little piece of rose quartz that i bought a wee chain for and still wear it to this day.!!

I am sure there is nothing truly scientific in much of the above and it can be tempting to go for allsorts but you will find what works best for you.

Good luck and i will keep posted,i', gonna go now,this took 20 mins to do and i'm exhausted   

Love Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tattie

Morning Girls,

I hope everyone is keeping well, there are so many of us now that I won't do personals.  I do want to say good luck Starsky, sending you loads of sticky vibes   !!  Skywalker, I would start taking a good multi-vitamin as Ava said.  I would also start taking Folic Acid if you haven't already.  I also started drinking loads of water, before, during and after my treatments.  

Also wanted to run this past you all to see what you think!  Seeing as the mods have split us up into counties.......................... Do you think that we should start posting on the Co Antrim thread seeing as most of us girls are having / have had treatment in Belfast.  What do you think?

I thought I would give you all an update of where we are on our journey!!

As you know we went for our initial consultation with Sims on the 21st February and I was really impressed with the 48% that Dr Walsh gave us of the IVF working by going to Blastocyst.  Hubbie and I talked about it and are really keen to start this treatment but we would really need to rob a bank    Honestly the Northern had nothing to do with me  

I have had all the blood tests that Sims need (12 in total, so I now resemble a teabag    ) and have received the results back from the Royal, who were more than happy to do these tests for me (thank you Prof. McClure!!).  Just waiting on one result coming from my own doctor (syphillis    ) then we can send the results to Dublin.  I think they wanted/required these tests to see what dose of Puregon to start me on (600 was mentioned the last time I was speaking to Sims    ).  I will be   by the end of it!!

I also asked the Royal to give me a price for the drugs and they came back with the price ~ £ 1,584.00   .  I cannot get prices from other suppliers until I have my prescription in hand!!  I contacted Sims to see if they could supply the drugs and how much they would charge me (you may want to sit down for this................ € 7,000.00      )  How do they justify this amount...........??!  Anyway I think I will stick with the Royal for the drugs!!!

So we are now trying to work out our finances and realistically I think that we will be starting around June/July        Just want to start treatment yesterday!!

So there you go..............!!

Hope everyone else is keeping well and I really look forward to seeing you all at the meet on the 14th April (if anyone (newbies or other    else wants to go, please send me a pm and I will add you onto the list......... ).

Take care

Kimberley xoxo


----------



## tishy

Hi Girls

Just a very quick message as I am just back in work to say that everything went fine this morning and we have one baby on board and have been given a due date of 8th November.  

Hope you are all well ...

Starsky - hope transfer went well yesterday

Lips - hope bleeding has stayed away.

Sorry I will catch up on all other news over next few days.

Thanks for all your good wishes for the scan - it was great to see the little heart pumping!  Thank you God.

Tishy


----------



## Lips

Tishy

brilliant news, been looking out for your post.

Bleeding seems to have all but stopped now so fingers crossed, will feel more at ease after thursdays scan.

Tattie saw yer post re drug prices, have seen links to info on other threads re drugs and going direct to manufacturers and saving loads, I never did it but if you have a few months to play with might be worth while

Skywalker i was on sanatogen pro natal for months also exercise good diet etc, jast wanted to feel like i was doing something pro active.

Starsky hope ET went well yesterday and good luck for the dreaded 2ww.

Hi to everyone I have missed


Lips


----------



## Tattie

Hello Girls,

Tishy, fantastic news!!  Really really delighted for you!!

Lips I have a number to call in England but they cannot give me a price until I have a prescription, but I will certainly be calling them again when I get my script!!

Lips also wanted to mention the Belfast Meet...................... would you be interested in coming to meet the gang?  PM if you want to come!!

Starky good luck with the 2ww  

Tattie xoxo


----------



## Starsky**

Hiya Just a quickie to let you all know that ET went well yesterday and Im now offically on the 2WW so happy to have got this far. Thanks for all your support it is very much appreciated. So happy for Tishy that your scan went well and good luck to Lips for Thursday. Skywalker I would definetely invest in Zita Wests two books ( I also take her vits). Tattie I would do some research regarding drugs direct as Ive heard that you can make some savings. Hi to everyone else and Tattie the Co Antrim Thread would be a good idea.
Starskyxx


----------



## tishy

Hi All

Starsky - great news about ET, fingers and legs crossed now!!

Skywalker - I think on this cycle and the cycle that produced DD that I had exercised more in months leading up to treatment, and had watched my diet to keep control of weight and generally leading a pretty healthy lifestyle, although there was the odd night and a few beers ... but that was for relaxation purposes!!  I also had acupuncture with these 2 treatments which I sincerely believe was a contributory factor in getting BFP - maybe it in just in my head but it has certainly worked for me.

Lips - good luck for Thursday.


Tattie - you certainly have been making progress over the past month or so.  Good luck with the saving and all the best for treatment ASAP.  As I PM'ed, I hope to make the meet on 14th April, but will let you know nearer the time.

Katie-Sue, Emmsy, Ava, Jofi - hope you are all well and enjoying the lovely weather we are getting - long may it continue.

Have to tell you this story - tried to show my little girl the scan picture last night and tell her it was going to be her wee brother/sister (silly I know as she has just turned one) but she just kept trying to rip the page and crying ... is this the beginning of sibling rivalry, I couldn't help laughing though .... 

Speak soon

Tishy xx


----------



## skywalker

thanks everyone 
                      it is great to read all your suggestions - i have one of zita west's books the trying to get pregnant one so i must read through it.  a friend has given me some of her zita west's vitamins which she has finished with so we will start them (three times daily!!).  i am also trying to get out and about in the lovely sunshine.
    the thing that worries me the most is the stress i have with my job - at times it is so bad that i feel as if the stress is killing me - i do tend to do extra hours and take on more resonpibly than i should.  i think i will go and get some acupunture again (i did awhile back and it was good)
      i phoned the rfc and i am 11th on the private list and they say they do 7 a month so i'm not sure will that mean then may is a possibly ( my cycle should start around the 7-8th).  do you think that because i am the start of the month for my cycle that it would be may?
    sorry for the long story but i do have very severe pmt at the mo   (dh is hiding outside ).

tishy - congratulations i am sure it is a bit of weight lifted off just to see the wee flickering heart.
  starsky - good luck and enjoy being pampered for your 2ww  
  lips - i hope the scan went well - thinking about you.
  tattie - i am truely shocked at the price of the drugs in dublin hopefully you can get them a lot  cheaper than that.
  ava - i must find a relaxation cd and put it on  my mp3 which i could listen to a lunchtime at work.  i hope you are keeping well.
i hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend and you are all keeping well - katiesue, fiona, emmsy, cats, jofi.  (and anyone i've missed)

  talk to you later (i'm going to hunt for dh and kiss and make-up )
    skywalker


----------



## Tattie

BELFAST MEET!!

GIRLS, GIRLS, GIRLS!!!

THE RED PANDA IS FULLY BOOKED FOR THE 14TH APRIL  

HAS ANYONE ANY OTHER IDEAS OF WHERE TO BOOK FOR A NICE MEAL FOR THE LOT OF US........................... ?



Tattie! HELP!!!!

UPDATED:  Girls I have booked the Red Panda in Great Victoria Street for the same date; 14th April at 4.30 pm!!  Can you let me know if this is still suitable..........................??  
Apologies for the panic...............!!!


----------



## katiesue

Hi Tattie, yes Gt Victoria St Red Panda suits me fine    Im coming from Newtownards so if anyone needs a lift send me a PM & I'll pick you up on the way!!
Luv Kate xo


----------



## tishy

Hi All

Tattie - Gt Vic St would also suit me if I can make the meet.

Starsky - hope you are hanging in there on the 2WW and that the time isn't dragging too badly for you.

Lips - how did last Thursday's scan go?  Hope all is well ...

As for me, I am feeling like an absolute wreck - tiredness and nausea has set in big style, although I seemed to have kept my appetite (very rare for me to go off my food).  Just hope this is going to pass in next few weeks, although I am praying that it is a good sign and the little one is growing away and stealing all my energy.

Take care

Tishy


----------



## paulmghty

Hi everyone

The Red Panda suits me too. Bring on the banquet - esp the honey chilli chicken! I'm working that day but should be finished early afternoon. If I'm a bit late it's because the operating list has run over but I'll be there as soon as I can -I'm a theatre nurse in Belfast.

Can't wait to see you all there. This is just a short message cause I gotta head out. Nothing much to report anyway at the mo. Just waiting now for my offer to treat to come through around June time. Anyway it will be nice to put faces to the names on the 14th. Bye for now.

Pauline


----------



## zemer

Hi girls
First time i have seen this page.

My name is LInda and i live in LIsburn. 
I had 3 IVF at RFC but i will never ever go back there.My consultant was brilliant but i just dont like the way they trat you,some of the nurses are very b....y.

i was very suspicios of the egg collection and fertilization.on every go i had diffent amount of egg but at the end always only 7 fertilize wich made us very suspicios. I dont know much about ORIGIN,but i wouldnt go near RFC even if i have another 10 gos for free.

I had the worse experience there.I had a miscarrige on the first go wich i was told that is just a bad luck.
I am now going for my 4th go to Istambul Turkey next week wich i got in contact with the hospital through FF couple of girls are there already having treatment.

i was there in January to do some IMmune testing,thet found out that i have a blood clotting disorder wher here i  have been told that is only a bad luck.
the price is working  at about£3600 treatment,drugs,hotel for 22 days and flights but the service that they are providing is brilliant.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone!!!!

I'm back from my hols in sunny Florida, and its lovely to see the sun shining here for a change!  Pity I have to see it from behind an office window, but there you go.  We had a lovely holiday - weather was fantastic and shopping was great, even if my options were limited    But it was very relaxing and just what we both needed.

Hope you are all doing well, especially Starsky on the awful 2WW.  Hope its not dragging too much and driving you too mad.  When do you test hun?    

Thanks to my mate Tattie for finalising arrangements for the meet next week - can't wait to see you all and as Pauline said, to put faces to all the names.  

Tishy, please try to come too and make it a nice round number!  The tiredness is totally normal at your stage - I remember it well!  Just go with it and don't try to do anything too exhausting because in my case it made my nausea worse.  I'm down to indulging in bouts of morning sickness about once a week now but the jetlag coming home kicked it off again big style.  It'll pass ...

Hello and welcome to Zemer, and best of luck for your next round of treatment in Turkey.  That's a fantastic price considering it includes 22 nights of hotel accommodation and a holiday, if you manage to relax and enjoy even some of it!  I too have my reservations about the RFC though I loved the nurses and felt that they were about the only thing that made it halfway bearable, though maybe I always struck lucky with mine!  But good luck anyway and hopefully you'll be coming with good news for us all!

Hi KatieSue, hope you're doing OK hun?  Have sent you a wee email if you get a chance to check it out.

Hi Skywalker, I think its great that you're starting to think positively about your next cyle and start making changes that may help.  I know that its been disputed elsewhere, but I really do think that stress plays a huge factor in things.  I'm convinced that my first cycle (with excellent grade embies) failed because my husband had a major health scare and was in court all within 5 days of ET.  The stress was horrific ... please take things easy and try to cut back on unnecessary workload and hours.  You're no more thought of, you know?  Or else try to do things that help release your stress, like walking or swimming or maybe some form of alternative therapy?  Big hugs anyway.

Hello to everyone else - I'm too lazy to go back and read up on everyone's posts (sorry) but will hopefully be able to catch up properly with those coming next weekend.  What is everyone wearing?  LOL!  I've been torturing poor Tattie already with that question!  

Cats xx


----------



## belfast girl

Hi Everyone I am Karen and live in Co Antrim, I visited this site many times last year but never joined I am glad to see others from home on this site. I have had 4 SIUI and 2 IVF treatments at the Royal and I am on their waiting list again, however I am considering contacting Origin as I feel I have lost faith in the Royal. I am 34 years old so feel time is starting to run out. Hope to hear from you soon.

Karen


----------



## jofi

Hi everyone,
Hi  Linda, I've had loads of problems with the rfc too I understand where you are coming from. To be fair I haven't had any problems with the medical staff ( nurses & docs ) its the admin team that wind me up. There is a complete lack of communication and staffing issues - as in not enough of them and certain people who couldn't give a stuff. One person in particular liked to answer their phone with an exasperated ' yeeeeesss'. Oh well ancient history ( I hope ) it seems they have had a bit of a shake up and are improving things now. Linda are you forgoing your nhs go over all this ? I'm sure you know already but you can have 3 failed attempts and still get the nhs one. I'm sure you have your reasons. Your treatment abroad sounds interesting , it's something my dh and I would consider. Please let us know how you are getting on. Welcome to the NI girls btw  
Big hello to emmsy and pauline. Totally gutted I can't go to the meet. I'm at a wedding. I really hope we can have another one.
Did anyone go to see Dolly Parton? I went last night. She is tiny her legs are like two wee sticks. No screens though so a lot of people were giving off they couldn't see her at all, and when she was speaking there was an echo so we couldn't really make her out......but the music was fantastic. I was in cowboy hat singing my heart out.  yee haa !!
Starsky....hope you are well and chilling out. Take care of yourself we are all thinking of you.
Hi to everyone else hope you are all enjoying the fab weather today.
Fi xxx
Hello karen we must have been typing at the same time, i've just turned 35 had 2 failed icsi at rfc and i'm in belfast too. If you need anything at all drop me a line


----------



## mis_max

Hi Girls,

Just been reading all your posts and wondering if I can join you?

At the stage of referral (PCOS and severe MF - will need testicular biopsy and then ICSI if successful). Our GP has been messing about for 3 months now and has us referred nowhere so I have taken matters into my own hands and just going to get him to sign the form! Problem is - Origin or RVH?! Having read all your thoughts I've swung one way then the other!

Anyone any experience of either of them in dealing with MF?

Also have the option of Galway (long story, we are border hoppers, live and work either side) and I'm already seeing a consultant there for the PCOS.

Any opinions gratefully received!


----------



## Lips

Hi everyone

havent posted in ages cause ive been having a nightmare of a time.  I had a second scan last thursday as reassurance as ive had a bit of bleeding.  Ist csan was internal and i bled fresh red blood after that so even though it was reassuring, it was nerve wrecking.  After belly scan last thursday i felt blood again but then it settled down and i was just trying not too worry.  Friday went to work and in the middle of a meeting just felt blood again, so headed home.  I just about made it to the door of the house when i felt my whole insides come out.  I was devastated.  I just knew it was all over.  I left a trail of blood from the kitchen to the bathroom then had to get undressed in the bath.  It was horrific, lost clots the size of my fist.

DH was with me and we were both bawling our eyes out.  I foned local hospital and they said to come up to Gynae ward.  RFC is at least an hours drive with traffic and i couldnt face it.

Anyway went to hospital and they scanned me to find the pregnancy still intact.  Couldnt reassure me more than that and said they would admit me if i wanted but there is nothing they could do for me.  So i went home and they said come back if i bleed heavily again otherwise monday for a scan.

I was a wreck all weekend but never moved from the bed, afraid to go to the loo, however all settled down back to brown discharge.  Scan monday all still ok.

Ive been horizontal ever since and wee bleeds here and there but nothing major.

No one can explain it except that i may have originally had two and m/c one but no sign of this at 1st scan although there was an area that looked like it could have been a collapsed sac and the reason for the bleeds.

I am now a nervous wreck.  I hate posting bad stories on line but at the same time if i dont and some one else has similar experience and needs to hear what happens others.

I am now waiting for my 12wk scan date but think will fone fertility centre for scan at the end of next week all being well before that.

Talk about a roller coaster ride.

Ive been reading thought and send you all my wishes.  Ive been eating chocolate flat out especially cause im off work and bored, defo need new clothes.

Mix max, we had icsi at RFC, i see Joanne Mc Manus and found her really good but like others find the support staff ****, ie letters for scans arriving weeks later, missed appts that i never got the letter for, but Dr mcmanus made up for that.  Have never been to origin so cant help you there.

Hi Tishy now you know why i havent been posting.  What bout you emmsy has your bleeding calmed down??


Lips


----------



## tishy

Hello All

Lips - what a terrible time you have been having, I had been thinking of you and hoping everything was OK.  Your experiences certainly put nausea and tiredness into the shade.  I can't imagine how you must be feeling at the moment, but I hope that the rest you are getting is doing you and the baby lots of good, and giving him/her a chance to get well settled in there - one thing is for sure the baby certainly wants to stay put.

Take care of yourself and I will say a wee prayer for you.

Keep eating the chocolate and try to enjoy the Easter holidays with your beautiful daughter.

Mis-Max - I have three ICSI at RFC, 1st unsuccessful, 2nd produced baby girl, and am currently 9 wks pregnant on cycle 3.  So I have been unbelievably lucky - found the medical staff really good, but like so many others on this board I have to say that the admin dept is a shambles which can be really frustrating ... 

Belfast Girl - at 34, you're only a young thing!!  I had my first cycle at 36 ... and I read in a review of the RFC that their success rates for 'older' patients are well above average.

Catspyjamas - you lucky sod, Florida sounded lovely and at least you are still getting a bit of sun on your return to Norn Iron.  It looks like I will be able to make the meet next Sat - Red Panda on Gt Vic St at 4.30ish.

Enjoy the bank holiday weekend and eat lots of eggs.

Tishy



Best wishes

Tishy


----------



## mis_max

Lips - so sorry for all your going through, really hope all goes well for you and thanks for taking the time to reply to me even with all you are going through!

Thanks Tish for your reply too and I hope you are feeling better. Do you know how I refer privately to RVH? My GP doesn't know - duh! And when I rang them I got that wonderful admin team I have heard about and couldn't get to speak to anyone helpful. Anyone know what number to ring or who to ask for? I already have a lot of tests done so I want to make sure first appt is with someone who can order whatever tests DH needs - who is the MF specialist?

Also I have heard there is a big price difference between RVH and origin. We will need a testicular biopsy then if successful, ICSI - any idea how much we are looking?

Also - sorry for all the Q's! Anyone know who to phone to enquire aboyut eligibility for NHS funding? With our border hopping I'm not sure we are eligible even though our GP is in the north

Thanks!


----------



## katiesue

Lips, you poor pet     I had bleeding for a few wks around 7wks but it was nowhere near the same scale as yours so I can only imagine that you are going up the walls. Im sure you couldn't believe it when you had your scan, you definitely have a little fighter in there so try to stay positive, tho you're doing the right thing by taking it easy & keeping your feet up (Im still taking it easy cos too scared to do too much!). I did read a while ago about a girl who was pg & like yourself had large clots & lots of blood she was convinced it was all over, when her dh was getting the car & things organised to take her to hospital she dug out a pkt of cigs & puffed away & maybe even had a stiff drink ... when she got to the hospital everything was still ok & she went on to have a perfectly healthy baby.  Sending you lots of    

Catspyjamas - glad to see you home hun, glad you'd a good time & enjoying the sunshine here   Cant wait till our meet up next week ... thanx to you & Tattie for organsing us all   I'll probably just be wearing my jeans & some sort of top nothing too exciting!!!

Starksy, hope you're keeping ok hun & praying for your BFP 
      

Mismax I got referred to RVH thru my consultant at Origin, but your GP should be able to send you off a referral form for both your private & nhs cycle so go & torture him. Origin have a website address which should list most of the prices, if not give them a wee bell. Have you tried metformin for your pcos, I swear by it?

Welcome Belfast girl, Im 38 in June so you're only a spring chicken  

Welcome Zemer, good luck with your treatment in Turkey  

Big hello to everyone else & hope that you have a great Easter break
Luv Kate xo


----------



## ava

MIS/MAX,I SENT YOU A RATHER LONG PM WITH LOTS OF TELEPHONE NUMBERS IN IT AND JUST AS I WAS ABOUT TO SEND IT,THE PHONE RANG SO I'M NOT SURE IF YOU GOT IT ,LET ME KNOW AD I CAN SEND IT AGAIN,aVA XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Starsky**

Hi to you all there are so many of us now that its hard to address everyone individually. Just wanted to let you all know that I got a BFN and Im totally devasted , I really thought it had worked as everything seemed so positive and I did everything I could but it musnt have been our time. To add insult she hasnt reared her ugly head yet and I just wish she would come so I could finish this chapter. Thanks for all your support. Starskyxx


----------



## lisp

Hi All

Been lurking this evening and plucked up courage for this my first post so don't hold it against me if its up the left!  I'm in Co Armagh and glad to find this board as thought was all alone   Due to start 4th cycle on Thurs and am pretty wound up...this one in England with scans at RFC so could get complicated!

Lisp


----------



## ava

Starsky,i am so so sorry to hear your news,i have been following your story closely this last few months and am devestated to hear about your bfn.

You seem quite philisophical about it not being your time and maybe it wasn't but do take time out with dh and be good to yourselves,its such a blow for both of you.

Will be thinking of you and gonna try to send you some hugs!!         

Lots of love Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ava

Hi Lisp and welcome,i'm from Newry Co,Down so not too far from you in Armagh.
Yes it does sound a bit complicated with your treatment at the moment,with scans one place and presumably treatment in another,do you have a private jet to get you back and forth    

You seem to have come a long way with this being your fourth cycle so all the very best in your endeavours,you will love this site as there is so much support out there,they are all a lovely bunch,have to say that as we are having a meet up this weekend.

Iam not sure if you are here or England but it is @4.30pm sat in the Red Panda on Gt.Victoria St,so everyone is welcome.

Talk soon Avaxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Starsky, my love, I'm sending you a PM but know that we're all thinking of you and are so sorry this hasn't worked for you and DH.  As Ava says, take time out to recover, lick your wounds and decide where to go next.  You sound like a strong person and hopefully that inner strength will help you both at this awful time.  I'm truly gutted for you xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone else

I feel bad posting anything else now after reading about Starsky's awful news but just wanted to say hello to everyone and especially *Lisp*, our newest member. Ava is right - the support on here is incredible and hopefully we can all be here to help you on your next course of treatment. And of course you're more than welcome to come to our meet on Saturday 14th if you can - very few of us know each other in real life so don't be worried about being the newcomer!

Hi Lips as well (oh things are bound to get complicated with Lisp and Lips on the board now!!!) - sorry to read about your bleeding. Hopefully things have calmed down a bit and the bed-rest helped. I know of other people on other boards who had a similar heavy bleed and they were told the same thing, that it was probably coming from the empty sac. Lets hope so hun. Please keep us informed of how your scans go xx

Hello to Mix_max as well! I can fully understand your dilemma about where to go for treatment. I'm another RFC girl but reluctantly so. I don't think I'd head back for any future treatment but saying that, I have nothing against the medical or nursing staff really, its more to do with the administrative set-up. For my first round of treatment I went private with Dr McManus - I just phoned the RFC receptionist and asked for a telephone number so I could make a private appointment and did it myself. They referred me to her private offices on the Lisburn Road. HTH, but if you want any further info just send me a PM, or come along to our meet on Saturday and we can discuss gory details in full then!

Hello to everyone else - Tattie, KatieSue, Skywalker, Pauline, Jofi, Emmsy and Tishy (so glad you're able to make the meet on Saturday too Tish!) and anyone else whose names I can't remember! And to think Tattie and I were worried when we decided to start this thread that we'd have no-one else to talk to!

Lots of love and luck to you all.

Cats xx


----------



## tishy

Hi All

Starsky - I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  As the other girls have been saying just take the time to get over this huge disappointment - very hard I know especially as you were feeling positive about this cycle of treatment.  Thinking of you and sending  .  Take care of yourself.

Lisp - welcome to NI Girls - you are very welcome.  I am from Co Armagh as well, but have been living in Belfast for some time, but intend to move back there in next few years.  This board is great, so nice to think that other local girls are going through the same treatment, makes you feel not so much on your own.

Catspyjamas - unfortunately now I can't make it on Sat.  DD has been invited to a birthday party in Armagh and these cousins have been very good and come to her christening and party, so feel like we have to put in an appearance.  Sorry to be doing the hokey cokey re. the meet ... really disappointed as I was looking forward to putting faces to the names, maybe next time ...

Lips - hope things are Ok with you and you still resting up.

Hello to KatieSue, Emmsy, Mis-Max, Skywalker, Tattie, Jofi and all the others - hope you are all well and that those of you going to The Red Panda on Saturday have a great time.

Speak soon.

Tishy


----------



## emmsy

Hi Everyone

I hope everyone is well and had a good break at Easter and stuffed their faces with lots of eggs!!!  

Lips - Im so sorry to hear what you have been through but I'm so delighted to hear your little bubba is safe and strong.I'm sorry there is no definite answer for the bleeding but just keep doing what you are doing and try and take it easy  The bleeding has stopped with me thanks for asking, I had 4 scans at the clinic they were wonderful about it so even if you wana just say hello to your little bubba just ring them and ask them to do a reassurance scan anytime. I have my 13.5wk scan in the Royal Maternity this Friday (13th!!!! ) and i just hope everything is well. I am still being really sick in the mornings the sickness has stopped at night time but still feel wretched every morning but I'm keeping positive that it is all a good sign      Let us know how you get on with further scans.

Welcome Mis-Max - I hope the girls can give you all the info you need on. I have had my ICSI at the RFC on NHS and my hubby had to have a testicular biposy also on the day of my egg collection so I know a bit about the biopsy if thats any help otherwise there are plenty of friendly girls to give you advice, this is a great thread. Good luck with your treatment  

Welcome to Zemer, Lisp & Belfastgirl also - Good luck with your upcoming treatment also          

Starsky - Im so sorry to hear your sad news  Please take care of yourselves right now. Sending you big hugs, thinking of you      

To Catspjs, Ava, Katiesue, Fi, Pauline, Tishy and the rest of the gang, I hope you are all well. I hope the red panda girls have a lovely time on Saturday, the weather is supposed to be good at the weekend in Belfast so even better. Enjoy yourselves and I will let you all know how my scan goes on Friday (08.40am) We can't wait!!!! 

Take care 

Ems xxx


----------



## Starsky**

Thank you all so much for your hugs and support. IM feeling a little better as AF has come and feel now that its time to move forwards. DH has been so so good although its hard as I know he is hurting so much. We are going to have another cycle of tx as we both feel that we have to keep trying even though there are no guarantees but you need to have hope. Good luck Emmsy for this Fri, Lips I hope you are okay and welcome to Lisp and Mis_Max. Hi to everyone else as Ive said before there are so many of us all at different stages so hope you are all well. Thank you Ava and Tishy for your thoughts and a BIG THANK YOU to Cats and Katiesue looking forward to meeting up on Saturday. 
Starskyxx


----------



## skywalker

hello everyone,
          
starsky - i am so sorry it didn't work but it is good that you are positive and looking forward.  just get some pampering for yourself and dp for a wee while  (i can only imagine the disappointment you must feel) 

emmsy - good luck for tomorrow morning  .

tishy - i'm sorry we'll not be meeting you on saturday but have a good day at the party

cats- how are you?  i am on dr mcmanus private list but have only seen dr williamson - do you think that is ok?

can anyone tell me how before you started your treatment did the rfc contact you to confirm your cycle dates etc. (i'm just getting anxious)
i am still unable to de-stress as work is just impossible at the mo. - i must get some of the relaxing cds.

hello to everyone else ( i must go as dh has farming work for me!!)

  talk to youse later
    skywalker


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hiya Skywalker

I'm fine thanks, hun.

I don't know what to say about you being on Dr McManus's private list but having not seen her yet. Maybe she's been off on hols? Or maybe the private list is just to get your treatment started, regardless of which consultant you see? I don't know hun because with my private go with her she did my EC and ET. Dr Williamson is lovely though too so I wouldn't be thinking of her as the booby prize or anything 

Also, the RFC contacted me and told me which cycle I would be starting treatment on - I think they give you a month and you contact them when your period arrives that month and then they get back in touch with you before day 21 of that cycle to bring you in for your drugs and give you all the dates for your various meds, EC and ET. At least that's how it was with me.

Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday, if you're not too exhausted from your farming efforts that your hubby has coerced you into doing.  

Just a quickie as well to wish *Emmsy* the best of luck with her scan tomorrow morning - I know its a bit short notice but you'll read this at some stage! Hope it went well and you got loads of great pics! And at least they're managing to fit you in reasonably close to the 12 week mark - I was almost 16 weeks before I got my first scan! Hope the full bladder doesn't cause too many difficulties 

Hello everyone else, hope you're all keeping well.

C xx


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls, sorry it's only a quick one.

Starsky I am so so sorry hun    Will give you a proper hug 2moro  

Emmsy, hope your scan went well 2day & got some good shots of your little bean  

Big   to everyone else, looking forward to our meeting 2moro .... Tho I'll warn you all now I cry at the drop of a hat, so I may shed a few tears when we first meet     All happy tears of course to meet everyone  

Luv Kate xoxo


----------



## Tattie

Hiya ladies,

Quick one from me too.......... supposed to be working  

Starsky I am thinking about you!  Words just aren't enough!   

Anyone going to the meet tomorrow the table is booked under (Edited to take out my surname) in case I didn't pm you!!

Do you think I should bring a few  (balloons) so you all can identify the FF group    (mmm I might just do that haha)!!

Katie for gods sake don't be crying as I will be at it too and its not a nice look on me   
See you all tomorrow...................  

Love as always

Tattie (I will be the one with a large Smirnoff in front of her)!!


----------



## emmsy

GIRLS I JUST HOPPED ON TO LET YOU ALL KNOW THAT THE SCAN WAS WONDERFUL. WE GOT SOME LOVELY PICTURES AND THE MIDWIFE SAID BABE IS GROWING BEAUTIFULLY. EXACTLY AT THE STAGE IT SHOULD BE!! LOOKED LIKE HE/SHE WAS WAVING AT US!!!!! I AM STILL WITH THE ROYAL (MATERNITY) AND ALTHOUGH THE FIRST BOOKING APPT WAS A LONG DRAWN OUT PROCESS IT WAS ALL WORTH IT!!!  

HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME TOMORROW GIRLS I'LL BE THINKING OF YOU ALL - TATTIE HAVE SEVERAL SMIRNOFF'S (LARGE OF COURSE!!) FOR ME TOO!!! LOL!!!!

ENJOY THE WEEKEND WEATHER AND I'LL TALK TO YOU ALL ON MONDAY - HOPE THERE WON'T BE TOO MANY SORE HEADS!!!!!   

TAKE CARE

EMS XXX


----------



## paulmghty

Hi guys

This is just a quick note to let you know I won't be attending the meet this pm. I was working today and when I finished at 2pm I decided just to come on home as I'm feeling pretty rough. I'm aching all over and I think I'm getting the flu. DH had it last week and was in bed for the whole week. At the moment I just feel like going to bed for the rest of the day.

Sorry for letting you down and I hope you all have a great time. If all goes well today and there's another meet in the future - and I hope there is - then I'll get to see you all then. I'm disappointed as I was really looking forward to meeting you all. 

Take care for now,

Pauline


----------



## skywalker

hello everyone,

meeting everyone on saturday was really great so a big hello to tattie, cats, ava, katiesue and starsky - thank you cats and tattie for organising it.  i hope you all got home ok.  it was great just being able to talk to people who know what the whole journey is like.  cause most people you meet don't know and generally say things which are meant to help but only hurt and annoy you.  i look forward to meeting you all again.

hello to everyone else who couldn;t make it and i hope your flu improves pauline.  hopefully more of us can meet in the future

i must go and watch lost now (sad i know but hey!)

  talk to you 
  skywalker


----------



## Lips

Hi guys

hope you had a great meet, lovely to put faces to the names. I was on a hen night in Carlingford, very painful when you are stone cold sober and trying to conceal the fact that you are not drinking and getting fatter!!

I was down at RFC for a reassurance scan last thurs morn, so everything was looking good and the bean was dancin and wavin, so fingers crossed though I still have brown blood but very light at this stage.  Im still very nervous.

Hi to all the new people, LISP, even I get confused when I see you post, keep thinking I'm dyslexic.

Hope there is another meet in a wee while and I can make it.

Lips


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone

Just a quickie as I'm supposed to be working!

*Pauline*, sorry to hear that you're feeling poorly but I'm quite relieved to hear that you didn't go to the Odyssey Red Panda instead! We had a terrible time, thinking of you battling through legions of Westlife fans only to find that we were at the other branch! Hope you feel better soon and are able to make the next one.

To everyone who did make the meet, THANK YOU! It was great that so many could come and it was lovely to put a face to the names (and to find out real names behind our weird pseudonyms) and to find that in almost every case, I was totally wrong at guessing what people would look like from their posts! Everyone was as lovely in the flesh as they are on here! *Skywalker*, I still haven't got round to posting that book off for you as I've no envelopes big enough at home but I'll send it for sure today or tomorrow! *Starsky*, hope you recovered from my bad driving! *Tattie*, thanks for doing such a good job organising us all (and can I mention your gorgeous shoes again ) and hello to *KatieSue * and *Ava*, who looked BLOOMING and BUMPILICIOUS gorgeous!

*Emmsy*, so glad your scan went well on Friday, I was thinking about you. And the same to *Lips*, so glad beanie was so active despite your bleeding. Hopefully that'll tail off soon and you can start enjoying it!

Hello to everyone else and much love and luck
xx


----------



## Starsky**

Hiya  supposed to be starsting dinner but decidced to have a quick look on the thread so can't stay for long. A big hello to Ava , Skywalker, Tattie, Cats and Katiesue had a really good time on Saturday and Skywalker I totally agree it was just great to be chatting with people who KNOW exactly what it feels like to be in our situations. Thanks again Cats for the lift home and your driving wasnt bad at all considering I was so busy chatting that Tattie had to keep you right as to which road to turn up!!!!! Hopefully there will be another meet before Ava and Cats arrivals so we can put more faces to names.  I hope Pauline that you are feeling better,and Im also glad that Emmsy and Lips scans went well. 
I hope everyone else is doing okay and Katiesue still sending you all the luck for your scan next Tuesday . I also got my review appointment today for this day weeks so feeling that we are moving ahead and starting to feel optimistic for the future 
Must go now and start dinner speak soon Love |Starskyxx


----------



## KMags

Hello
Hope you don't mind if I join in here.  I've just had my first failed ICSI cycle at Origin.  I've just found this forum and it's great to know there are others out there.
KMags


----------



## Starsky**

A big hello to KMags you are in good company here. I also have just had a failed ICSI cycle I was at the RFC so I can relate to how you are feeling, so if there is anytime you want a chat you know where we are . Hi everyone else (you are all a little quiet at the moment hope you are all well) 
Love Starskyxx


----------



## KMags

Thanks Starsky

I was trying to read some of the backpages here but it's going to take me weeks to catch up!  We're trying to decide what to do next - where to go for treatment?  I'm on the waiting list at RVH for 1 NHS cycle but may run out of time on that one.  Not sure where to try, whether to go back to Origin or not.  Are there others on here who have had positive results from Origin?
Kmags


----------



## tishy

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well - glad to hear the meet went well, I hope there is another one soon which I can attend.

Starsky - good to hear you are beginning to feel better about the future.  Good luck for the review appointment.

KMAgs - welcome - sorry to hear about the treatment, with any luck your NHS go at RFC will come along quickly.

Lips - relieved to hear things are fine with you - great news.  I phoned the RVH this week to see when I would get booking-in appointment and they said it would be at 14/15 weeks - can't believe it is going to be that long away.  I am really anxious at the moment just about not seeing the baby since 7 weeks (I lost a twin at 10 weeks in the last pregnancy) - do you think if I phoned the RFC they would let me have a reassurance scan?

Take care all

Tishy


----------



## Lips

Tishy

definitely fone rfc and say you are really nervous etc re prev loss and i am sure they will scan you.  They told me anytime.

Lips


----------



## emmsy

Hi Girls

A big Hello to Kmags - I'm sorry to hear about your first ICSI but I hope it won't be too long before your NHS go comes through        

Tishy - I got my booking in appointment with the RMH last Friday and I was 13wks 4 days so it is quite long however like Lips said the RFC will give you a scan anytime. Gillian Williamson said to me if I just wanted to come down to say "hello" to my bubs to give her a ring to give me a scan and she would!  Especially with your history they will not hesitate to do a scan. The last scan I had at the RFC I was just over 10weeks and it felt so long from then until our booking in appt!!!! So i'm sure your going   not seeing your wee bubba again!  Definitely phone the RFC, see your wee bubba and it will make your day   

Hello to all the other girls delighted to hear the meet went so well, definitely count me in for the next one!  

I hope you are all well girls

Take care 

Ems xxx


----------



## ava

Hi there to everyone and to those at the meet,i really enjoyed it and what they say about strangers being friends that you just haven't met yet....well i agree!!

Hi to lips,i'm the other Newry girl who posted on the other thread inviting greygoose to come and join us all over here,i go to Jonsboro market frequently for a run.Imoved to Kilkeel abot three years ago as himself is a fisherman,need i say anymore.Have you signed up with a consultant in Newry yet or are you going to keep on going to the RVH?I'm at the Newry Clinic with Mr De Coursey Wheeler and hes very good.Iwent there being a slightly older mum and for the convenience of late appointments to suit dp coming in off the sea!!!!!

To everyone else ,a big hello,i'm definitely up for another meet,the food at the chinese was scrummy,i'm salivating at the thought of it now and all i've got is beans and toast for tea!

Will catch up with you all soon,and welcome to the newbie,i'm sorry to hear about your failed attempt and hope you find support from us all here.

lots of love,Ava xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisp

Hello All

Thanks for the kinds words of welcome to Ava, Cats Tishy, Ems, Starsly and Lips, and a big hello to Kmags.  Can anyone tell me where the "instructions" are for setting up all the extra info you girls have and I can't find ? (doh!).

Thanks

Lisp


----------



## KMags

Thanks for the welcome everyone - very nice.  I'm feeling really unsure about what to do next regarding treatment.  I don't know whether or not to go back to Origin - I have nothing else to compare them with.  I'd be really grateful for any feedback from anyone else on what you think of Origin versus RVH.  Has anyone had treatment outside of NI?
Sorry for all the questions....
Kmags


----------



## Lips

Hi girls

Kmags, ive only been to RFC so cant help you as never been to origin or anywhere else.

Ava Im to see Mr Sim next week, this is my second go and he was my consultant last time he is so nice.  Im not going privately and didnt last time and still managed to see him nearly every apt, we are V lucky in Daisy Hill to have so many good consultants.  Have always heard good things about decourcey wheeeler, so good luck.

Lisp click on your profile on the right hand side you can click options to update your profile and then if you put in your passwo0rd you can add info in all the boxes.  Thats really crap instructions i will try it again myself and see if i can be clearer.

Emmsy hope your booking in scan and apt went swimmingly

Hi to everyone else

Lips


----------



## ava

Hi lips,i have seen Mr Simms out the road at the clinic and have heard great reports about him too,it is reassuring having had him before,i imagine.I hope all continues well with you,have you got an EDDyet or will you get that next week?

Kmags,as everyone knows,i'm the computer illiterate on here so i won't even try to explain how to get your profile up,i think it took me three months of fiddling!!
I too have only had experience with the RVH,which although they were professional,i still found the whole thing quite clinical.But i got a good result so i can't knock them.I'm sure there are others on here who have been going to origin who may be able to help you more.From what i have picked up though is that there maybe one or two consultants who work in both,ie i think Dr.Williamson does,girls correct me if i am wrong.
This is only a thought but i wonder if you contacted the RVH and said you were maybe thinking of treatment there,would they allow you to come up for an informal chat and lookabout,its worth a try,the tel no.for the direct nurses line is 02890633903,its worth a call.
Good luck,talk to everyone soon,love Ava xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lips

Lisp at the top of the page click on profile.

When your profile appears on the right hand side of the page there is a heading  - Modify Profile, the second option underneath it, if you click on it it brings up a new page and is split into different areas allowing you to add pictures and signature.  Signature is all the writing on your story at the bottom of your posts.

Hope this helps

Ava the rfc gave me 05 Nov as EDD but we all know that sometimes the consultants change this, so if he makes it earlier i will not object, later I will go mad.  I had emergency C section last time and I hope I get offered C section elective this time, I have no desire to experience pain, is that awful??

When are you due??

Lips


----------



## zemer

Hı KMags

I had 3 cycles ın RFC and ı whad a very bad expırıence and wouldnt go near ıt my personal opınıon.I am ın Istambul havıng ICSI at the moment they dont do IVF vause there ıs more succsess rate wıth ICSI. and the servıce that ı am havıng at the moment ıs above brıllıant. After 4 days of Injectıons they gıve you  a scan  and blood test every day to check thıngs ım am ready for egg collectıon after only 8 days of stımmıng 7 days after stımmıng my follıes are 18mm and ı have 16 of them.we were 4 gırls here 2 of them just found out they are pregnant.at the moment there ıs 3 of us gırls from UK here that ı know but all you hear around hospıtal ıs englısh speakıng people.

the prıce ıs a bıt more expensıve then UK because you have to pay hotel and flıghts but ıts so worth ıt.

Good luck anyway wıth your decısıon
lında


----------



## Fionab

We have just been given a date of next Wednesday for a pre-treatment visit with RFC.  This is our first time at IVF.  What happens at this?

What is the rough price of the drugs for IVF?

Is it easy to inject yourself or did you get your partner to do it for you?

Thanks
Fiona


----------



## skywalker

hello everyone,
                    just a wee quick note to say hello!  dh and i are for a wedding tomorrow so i should be trying to get sorted (but i shattered so i'm here instead).  hello to the new girls - lisp and KMags.
  ava - my sig is from the whitsunday islands on the great barrier australia - we were there in dec-jan 06.  fantastic trip and it may be one of my back up plans if the ivf goes t*ts up!!  (well for another trip at least)

  fionab - when were you due to start ivf?  how long notice did you get?  where are you now in your cycle?  sorry for the nosey questions but i am due to hear may/june time for mine and i am getting a little anxious and impatient  .

emmsey -  it is great you are doing well

zemer - i hope istanbul going well and is good and relaxing.

hello to katiesue, starsky, tattie, cats, lips, tishy, paulmghty and everyone else

i'm off rest my liver for tomorrow - yeaaaaaa   (i am so due a good blow out)

  skywalker


----------



## Fionab

skywalker

I got the letter saying it would be my April period ages ago.  I sent it back on day 1 of my period, I didn't hear anything so I rang and they said that they were working on it!!  They phoned me on Friday evening to say the pre-treatment appointment would be on Wednesday and my day21 is Thursday so I don't have much time to get my head around everything.

Fiona


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just a quickie ladies as DH is wanting to go out and is quietly fuming ... I just popped on to order my 3rd trimester Zita West vitamins ...    Can you believe how time flies!

Anyway, Linda, great to hear from you all the way in Turkey and well done on being ready to go for EC already.  Hopefully this'll be your time and you'll come back with a beanie well on board.  Keep us informed and    

Skywalker, the book is still in the boot of my car but will definitely be posted tomorrow!  Hope you had a great time at the wedding and aren't suffering too much after the wedding   and that you hear back from the RFC soon.  Time to start pestering, me thinks.

Fiona, I had my pre-treatment visits the day before starting treatment both times and think its best that way - at least then you tend to remember everything the nurses tell you.  Is this a private or NHS funded cycle because if its NHS you don't pay for drugs.  BTW my drugs cost £532 for my private cycle but I think it all depends on how they think you're going to respond and how long you have to sniff/inject for.  My husband is queazy with needles so I did the injections myself and had no problems.  I did them in my tummy because I had more to play with there - I found that my thighs were leaner and it was more painful there.  You'll be grand, its definitely not as a bad as it looks or you think it'll be.  If you want to know anything else, feel free to PM or post here and we'll advise as best we can.

KatieSue, best of luck for your scan on Tuesday but I'll email you anyway.

Hi Tattie, I'll be emailing you as well hun 

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing well.

Chat soon.


----------



## tishy

Lips and Emmsy

Thank you for your advice re phoning for a reassurance scan - I phoned the RFC on Friday and then said I could come in for a scan tomorrow morning.  I am really relieved but also a bit anxious as well - husband is away working in England this week so I am going on my own, so please God let everything be OK.  I do think things are OK as I have symptoms (tiredness, etc) and I think a bit of a bump is beginning to show but I am eating so much these days so it could just be a case of 'Who ate all the pies?'

Glad to hear you are both doing well.

Will catch up with you all over the next week - had a bit of a hectic weekend - wedding on Saturday and then christening on Sunday and then DH away this week in England so myself and DD are home alone.  Also busy in work, so it is go, go, go ...

Take care everyone and good luck to those with appointments, scans and treatment in near future.

Tishy


----------



## Lips

Tishy

thats great I know its nerve wrecking going for the scan but you will be so relieved afterwards.  We got waves and dancin the last time.

Good luck in the morning.

I have my official scan in Newry on Thursday afternoon even though I had that gr8 scan a week or so ago Im still nervous, will the worry ever go away.  A few people know our good news but im trying to hold off on telling although I have been eating all the pies and just feel well pg already in terms of swollen tummy, wont be able to hide it for much longer if everyone hasnt already guessed.

Lips


----------



## Starsky**

HI everyone hope you are all well on this wet and gloomy Monday (you do get used to the sunshine). Just a quickie to say hello to everyone and wishing Tishy all the best for tomorrow with your scan and Lips on Thursday. To my mate Katiesue thinking of you and sending you a big hug  and sending you all the best wishes for tomorrow. Thanks Cats for your PM and hope Skywalker gets hers. To everyone else hope you are all well and Zemer good luck with your EC & ET sending you all the best. Oh and Kmags if you want to pick my brain over anything regarding my previous cycle with the Royal or if you want any info after my appt next week let me know.
Love Starskyxx


----------



## katie1971

Hi everyone, can I join this thread? I think I need some support as am suffering extreme rage with the Royal at the moment...was supposed to be having ICSI there in Jan but was postponed due to funding, was then told April, was told last week that I'd get a letter this week and have now been told that it'll be May (when I've a holiday booked). I can't believe how c**p they are.

Katie


----------



## tishy

Hi Everyone

V quick message to let you know that all was fine at the scan this morning, baby waving and little heartbeat pumping as required - thank you to those of you who recommended contacting the RFC for reassurance scan, it was really worth it and the nurses wer lovely - I think they like to see the babies a bit more developed as they usually only see them at about 7 weeks old.

Needless to say DH and I are delighted and feel we can relax (a little bit) now, but as you said Lips, the worry never goes away.  Good luck on Thursday with the scan - hope you get lots of dancing again!

Katie 1971 - I feel your frustration with the Royal, they would drive you crackers, wouldn't they?  I know we all become fixated on treatment, etc. but they operate as if people do not have any other areas of their life and you just have to change plans at the drop of a hat - would you be willing to delay until June?  I know on our second cycle we asked to delay it for a month and they agreed - worth a try ...

Better do some work or I'll be getting the boot!

Speak soon

Tishy


----------



## littlebear

Hi,  I'm completely new to this whole thing.  Came off the pill a year age and my periods have only been coming every three months.  Have finished my third cycle of clomid 100mg now have cysts on 1 ovary and lining of womb isn't developing.  Doc, Mr Heasly in Craigavon, said he will start me on the injections.  I've no idea what these are or anything about would love to hear from someone else who can help me with info.  Thanks girls


----------



## Leah

Hi all,
Just wanted to cheer everyone on and say that I am keeping up with how everyone is doing. Sorry  for lack of  personals but again I'm going to blame my lack of broadband I find it hard to do personals without flicking back over the pages and that takes ages without broadband! Kmags and Mis_max I have pm'ed you both. 
Littlebear I am thinking that if you haven't responded to 100mgs of clomid that your dr is going to get you to inject your drugs rather than take clomid orally. There are different kinds of injectible drugs - I used to do menopur but I know puregon is another. I would ask him and do loads of research on it - this site is great for all types of info and there are many others also.

Anyway big cheers to you all. I am hoping to start tx again this summer (unless of course I get a natural BFp - some chance) Hope to be back soon.

Leah


----------



## Lips

Hi Katy, Little Bear, Leah

Little bear i never did clomid or injections so ive no advice, go on the clomid thread and see if you can get info there??

Katy had some crap with missed appt with royal but i always got called the and asked if i could come today or tomorrow and i just dropped everything and went, so desperate tht i just accepted what i was given.  The admin crap was evened out by how nice the consultant and nurse was.  I was under Joanne McManus and cant complain.

A month here and there seems like a disaster but in the scheme of things its a short time, try to relax and as tishy says go on hols and postpone till June.

Tishy

congrats on the scan.  Im nervous for tomorrow but looking forward to it as well.

I will let you know how it goes.

Hi to everyone else

Lips


----------



## emmsy

Morning Everyone

Tishy - I am over the moon you got your scan and everything was well with bubs, i'm sure that made your week!!!!!  

Lips - Good luck hun for your scan on Thursday - I hope it all goes well, plenty of dancing and waving again   

 Leah, I hope your well and   with the tx in the summer   

 Hello Littlebear, welcome to our humble abode!!  I'm sorry I can't help with Clomid as I never took it but as lips said maybe if you have a nosey on the clomid board you may get more information but I'm sure we will all certainly help with any other questions you may have, it is a great thread.  Good luck with the injections I hope they will improve your lining and get you on your way for your BFP!!!     

Katie I could have written your post myself!!!! I was told by the royal last year I was starting in July, then August, then maybe September. I specifically told them that I couldn't start on my NOvember cycle as by the time I downregg etc embryo transfer would take place at the start of January and I would be away in Jamaica. Lo and behold they had me booked in for November and reassured me it wouldn't clash with my holiday. When i got my schedule sure enuf e/t was booked for the 3rd January - I was flying to Jamaica on the 1st Jan!!!!! I was in a rage and asked to speak to the nurses dept who confirmed from now on they would hold my file and I would bypass admin - (Admin are useless in my opinion!)  I was able to postpone my transfer until I returned from holiday and I had the choice of postponing my cycle (FET) until I returned or taking the drugs with me and doing the transfer on my return. I chose to take the drugs with me and had transfer 10 days after my return and the rest is history!!!! So I'm sorry you are having a hard time, I would advise you ring the nurses station direct and explain your situation to them they seem more sympathetic .  Good Luck i hope it all works out for the best for you      

Has anyone else had bad headaches in pregnancy? I am being crippled with them at the mo. I never ever ever have a headache but lately I have to lie on the bed with my sunglasses on and it is making me physically sick. I'm drinking water by the bucketloads to help ease it, but anything else anyone can recommend? thanks girls xxx

To Catspjs, Starsky, Skywalker, Katiesue, Jofi, Pauline, Lisp, Kmags, Zemer, Mis-max, FionaB, Tattie and the rest of the gang, I hope you are all well         

Take care  

Ems xxx


----------



## Lips

Emmsy

tanks for the goodluck post, Im a nervous wreck, working till 1pm in portadown so should try to take my mind off it.  Loads of people on the 1st and 2nd tri with headaches, you may have already seen them.  Luck old me hasnt got them YET!!.

Lips


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just a quickie to say hello to all the new people   - my, how our little thread has grown   - and to wish Lips all the luck in the world for her scan today        I'm sure you'll be grand but its nerve-wracking all the same.

Emmsy, I have had intermittent headaches but nothing as bad as you describe.  I just took paracetamol and tried cooling eyemasks and that 4head stuff you can buy in the chemists which rolls on some sort of painkiller.  Are you drinking plenty of water?  They might be caused by dehydration?   anyway.

Hi to everyone else - KatieSue (well done hun), Starsky, Skywalker, Ava, Lips, Tishy and all the newbies.  And also to Marjorie Dawes        - you know who you are!!!

BTW went for a 4D scan last night and got some great pics.  Baby slept the whole way through it but looked just gorgeous, even if I do say so myself.  Must take it after the milkman      Very reassuring though.

Have a lovely day ladies ... good to see the sunshine back again

xx


----------



## Fionab

Hi everyone

We had our first pre-treatment visit yesterday for IVF at Royal (private) and started the nasal spray today.

I didn't realise so many things and the staff didn't tell you so I wanted to share with other newbies so they don't make the same mistakes. You need to keep your injections in the fridge, our appointment was at 10 but I had a meeting straight afterwards and couldn't drive all the way home, luckily I was able to leave with a friend in her fridge - so when you pick up your drugs, be prepared!!  Also collect your drugs from the pharmacy BEFORE your pre-treatment appointment, we didn't as I thought it would be easier on the way out, but we had to leave, collect them and the come back to RFC.  These are probably obvious once you have done it once but not for me anyway!

Fiona


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls,
Sorry not been on for a while, have been popping in to read messages but a busy bee (taken a few days leave) so haven't had a chance to post. Really enjoyed our meet up it lovely to be able to put faces to names, the food was gorgeous & I could've sat chatting all night ... I think the staff thought they'd never get rid of us  

Cats, so glad your scan went well, cant wait to see your pics  

Starksy, hope you're keeping well hun & you're armed with plenty of questions for your review appointment next week, let us know how you get on  


Skywalker, did you have a good blow out with plenty of


----------



## katiesue

Our computers did a blip there & posted the message without me finishing   

Fiona, hope the sniffing is going ok & you're not suffering from too many symtoms  

Lips, hope your scan went well   

Welcome to Katie (great name  ), Lisp, Leah, KMags & Mismax. Also big hello to Littlebear ... do you have pcos, that's what I have & found metformin really helped regulate my cycles & gave me my BFP?  

Zemer, hope your 2ww is flying past for you    

Ava, hope you're keeping well & glad you found your car ok  

Hi Tattie, thank you to you & Cats for organising our night out, hope you got plenty more   when you got home  

 to everyone else ... Fionab, Tishy, Jofi, Pauline & Emmsy 

Our wee group has gotten so big Im sure I've probably missed somone out, so very sorry & I hope I haven't mixed anyone up either

Luv Kate xoxo


----------



## skywalker

hello everyone,
                    oh my god i think i'm going to be sick  !!  i have just got the letter from the rfc asking us to come on tuesday (presumably for bloods etc) and for my may period details.  i am so shaking .  
cause yesterday i had a bit of a wobbler about the whole thing.  i was outside (on a day off) and i was putting clothes out on the line, the dog was chasing the cat  , the garden is in full bloom and looked fantastic and it was the blueish sky i have seen in a long time.  i was thinking this is perfect but there's one thing is missing (an ankle biter)!  i just do not know if i can lose another baby or whether i am ready for this to fail.  i know there are many women who have loved to been pregnant even for a short space of time.  all of you that have been through this are so good and brave i just do not know if i am.

sorry for this it is very self indulgent. 
skywalker 

( i will do this but i just needed a wee vent)

hello to everyone.


----------



## blue ribbon

hi girls , 
i am new to thiis ff and everything else but what i would like would be to hear your experiences of the origin clinic as it was suggested that icsi would be suitable. i would like to hear any comments as we both like as much information as we can before we decide were to have our treatment. i have been on the origin clinic website. all information would be much appreciated. Derry girl.


----------



## ava

Hi Skywalker,it hits like a bolt out of the blue when you get your letter to attend,i guess we talk,think about and discuss all this till we are blue in the face but when that letter drops through your letter box,its scary.

You have every right to be apprehensive,you have had a rough time to say the least and i guess its only natural to feel as you do but i know you will go into this well prepared and i know i'm speaking for everyone when i say,we will all be thinking of you.Go get em girl!!!!!!!!!!!

To all the newbies,hello and welcome,can't do personals,terribl typer!!
Katie sue,ha ha ha,yes got car this time.Cats,hope your scan was all you wished for,Tattie,keep relaxin babe and Srarsky,best of luck with your review appointment!!

Take care everyone,Lots of love 
Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi ladies

I know I always say this, but this really is just a quickie so I apologise for no personals.

Just wanted to wish Skywalker all the best for her appointment at the RFC.  Ava is right - you sit by the letterbox in despair, waiting for a letter with an appointment and when it comes its enough to frighten you to death!  There's a huge difference between wanting the treatment to start and actually starting it, and with everything you've been through, its understandable that you're terrified.  All I can say is try to keep calm and positive and do what's right for you - only you and DH can decide when the time to stop trying has arrived but from talking to you at the meet I don't think you're there yet.  As Ava said, we're all here for you and will support you every step of the way.  We've all been there with the indecision and heartache and side-effects and will do all we can to help you when you feel like you can't go on.  Much love hun and lots of   

Hello to everyone else, and all the newbies.  Looking forward to getting to know you all

xx


----------



## skywalker

hello,
      thankyou ava , cats and starsky for your support - it does mean the world to me that there are other people who understand and are there for support because although our family and friends are very good they never really understand unless they have been through a similar experience!
  i'm just a wee bit apprehensive about tomorrow and the next few weeks but dh is bouncing with excitement    which is very good because i now know that he is fully behind this venture.

hello blue ribbon welcome to our wee club - i did look at origin but their price and i felt the consultant's attitude was not right for us at the mo.  both the rfc and origin have their pro's and con's and i suppose it depends upon the person as to which suits.

helo to tattie, Fionab, Tishy, Jofi, Pauline, Emmsy, katiesue, leah, little bear, katie1971, zemmer and anyone else i've missed.

  talk to youse soon
    skywalker


----------



## emmsy

Just a quick one girls

Skywalker - All the love and luck in the world for your appt at the RFC today- its great that your DH is so enthusiastic about tx too. I hope you get plenty of information and you are soon on your way to that BFP     

Hello Blue Ribbon - Sorry I can't help with your Origin enquiry, but I have went through ICSI so any questions on that front , please do not hesitate to ask me. Good Luck     

Hello everyone else I hope you are all having a lovely day  

take care

Ems xxx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
especiall Skywalker - I can really understand. It was our fertile weekend and we went off to Newcastle for a day trip.  You know, get away from the house, relaxing strolls etc but I just felt  upset as everyone and their babies and toddlers were out and they all looked so happy. It reminded me how empty we feel sometimes. 

Can anyone suggest good days out that may not be so throught with happy families - something good for romantic couples? We did have a lovely dinner out the evening before which rekindled things. 

Now on the two week wait. It's going to be  a tough one this time. My sisiter-in-law who lives directly opposite us is due to drop on Thursday (she announced her BFP the day after we were diagnosed) and a good study buddy is in and out of maternity with pre-eclampsia and could deliver early. This would have been so much easier to deal with had it not been for all these close pregnancies and babies. Any words of wisdom?  

Trying to stay positive.
Love to all. Apps


----------



## ava

Hi Apparition,the dreaded two week wait on Clomid,its not easy is it??I did clomid for a full year and the ups and downs were very tough.I remember like you that a stroll on a Sunday became such a difficult thing as all we would meet would be prams and pushchairs.

I tried to focus on us as a couple and not turn it into a difficulty as it was getting to the point that dp felt we couldn't go anywhere!!(at this point i had turned down quite a few kids party invites and couldn't bring myself to go to my sister/in/laws christening of their new wee girl.The only consolation is,that everyone on here knows how you feel,that these feelings albeit unpleasent,difficult,and cause so much sadness,are all natural when you are desparate for a child.

What i used to do is give vent to my feelings for 5 minutes,tell dp i was now ok and continue on with what we were doing.Good luck on the clomid,try to focus on you two ,especially at that magic time of the month,i know its difficult even trying to be positive around that time.

Talk soon,
love,
Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fionab

Apps

You could try going to the cinema during the week or the later shows where there will be less children.  Maybe some of the shows on at some of the local theatres can be more fun than you think.  

Good luck with the 2WW, fingers crossed for you.

Fiona


----------



## skywalker

hello girlies,
              thanks for all the messages of support!  the rfc appt today was just for blood test for the hiv etc.  i thought there might have more but as the info coming out didn;t give much detail.  so roll on my af (first i've said that in a long time  )  and things hopefully will start.

fionab  - how is the treatment going?

ava - i hope you are keeping well

apparition - it is horrible to see babies everywhere and it does make the ache grow worse and worse  but time for us seems to have dulled that a wee bit anyway.  i do truly know how it feels - sometimes you just want to stop in the middle of the shopping centre (or other places) and scream "i would love the thing you all take for granted" but the one thing i have learned through our experiences is that quite a few people (and this shocked me) have had difficult time as well - be it m/c, ectopics or difficultly in conceiving so i am slowly learning to accept that our road is more twisted than some other peoples. and when ever our turn comes it will be a evry precious, wanted and loved bundle.  i hope this 2ww is the last   . good luck

hello to everyone else i must go as it past my new bed time (bed at 10pm and up at 6am is the new regimen  ) can; wait to see how long this lasts but worth a try

  talk to youse later
    skywalker


----------



## katiesue

Hi Skywalker, glad your appointment went well, even tho they didn't give you much info. Hope the ole witch appears with you soon so you can get started & then that's the end of her for the next 9 mnths     Do you have any idea when treatment will start?

Apps, I agree with Fiona the pictures is a good place to go, its so hard in this good weather it seems to be kiddies everywhere ((((hugs)))) Good luck with your 2ww

Blue ribbon - I've had icsi at Origin so feel free to ask away if I can help with any q??

Luv & Hello to everyone else  

Kate xo


----------



## blue ribbon

hi katiesue any information regarding your experiences at the origin for icsi would be most useful as i am new to all of this and this would be my first treatment i don't no what to expect.  many thanks


----------



## Fionab

Hi all

My d/r is going well so far and this is day 7, the only annoying thing is the taste in the back of your throat.

Did any of you take any time off after embryo transfer with IVF?  I heard of some people who took the entire 2 weeks off but I didn't know if that was necessary.

Skywalker, I hate the way the RVF don't tell you in detail what the appointments are for.  We found the same problem with the appointment for the blood tests.  You are just supposed to be psychic!

Hope you are all well

Fiona


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone !!!

Fiona, I did exactly the same thing with my 2 cycles - complete bed rest for three full days after ET then took it easy for the remainder of the 2WW.  Nothing too energetic and left the dog walking duties to DH etc, although I did go grocery shopping and things like that.  The first cycle didn't work and AF came early, the second did.  I don't know if the bed rest helped but if (and in all likelihood, when) I go through the treatment again, I'll do the same thing but I think its all down to luck.  I also think that keeping yourself calm and positive might help so get started on the PMA!  Good to hear that you haven't good too many of the awful down-regging side effects - the taste is horrific but my headaches were worse!  Have you got a date for when you start stimming?  Best of luck with it anyway xx

Skywalker, I can't believe they didn't tell you in advance that you were just going down for your blood tests.  Anyway, its another hurdle crossed and like KatieSue said, hopefully AF will behave herself and come on time and you can get started.  Lots of luck hun xx

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing well.

xx


----------



## apparition

Thanks to all for your support

feel positive at the mo.    Prog test next Tuesday and managed to arrange an appointment with the consultant on the Tuesday after that. Started using this new Fertility CD free from Vitalia health. It has inaudible affirmations hidden under music. Finding that and the Glenn Harrold relaxation CD's from the library really help me stay unstressed.  Sister-in-law is due to drop today. Went over to wish her loads of luck incase I don't see her before the big event. She's finding it hard to face us but I wanted to show her how strong and normal we are at the moment. I also got a little belly rub so you never know.  

I feel better when I'm worrying about someone else and not wallowing in my own worries because I was doing that.

You girls really help so thanks and many blessings to you all.
Apps


----------



## katiesue

Blue ribbon, I've had 2 full ivf/icsi with Origin & 3 FET's. First cycle was fine, but when I went back again a few years later they said my hormone levels showed that I would be harder to stimulate so they doubled my dosage of drugs, I kept asking why cos I knew I responded ok but no-one seemed to listen to me. Ended up with mild ohss ...got 32 eggs & had to have a freeze all, I was so annoyed cos that's what I kept saying all along   (had 2 FET's after this). Most of the staff at Origin are lovely & the good thing is it's easy to get an appointment & you can get thru on the phone, altho I've only ever had my initial nhs appointments with RFC so dont know what they're like to go private. I know some of the girls on here have been to RFC private & they are supposed to be much cheaper than Origin. TBH there are probably pros & cons for both clinics so go & have a nosy round both & see which you feel happier with.  Hope this is of some help to you but feel free to fire away if I can answer anything (drop me a PM if you want)


Fiona glad the d/r is going ok. I've taken the full 2 wks off before & thought it was great to be able to laze around & have a few lie ins, tho I've also just taken a few days off & came back to work cos at least then the time seems to go a bit quicker!

Apparition, hoping your SIL belly rub has rubbed off some of that magic   Fingers crossed for your 2ww  

Hope everyone has a good bank holiday weekend & Cats hope you get plenty of work done hun  

Luv Kate xo


----------



## Barbara

Hello girls

Just found this thread as not on much anymore but pop in every now and then to check and see what is happening.

I am a Northern Ireland girl and so glad to see this section. When I first started on the infertility route some 6-7 years ago I didn't have any real support and the number of girls from NI who logged onto the site when I found it, were so few.  We tried a meet once and there were 3 of us there (better than none tho).

I attended the RVF for 2 ICSIs both negative and then went to see Dr Roberts at Origin as I was suffering (again) from really bad menstrual migraines.  Origin had only opened and I didn't even known until I walked through their door for that appoitment that they had finally after years of trying got their licence.  To be honest the horrendous journey we had had with RVF meant that day when I left Ralph I was in tears - tears of joy that I could return to the one and only consultant who I knew had been open and honest with us through our journey.

We both went for a consultation appointment, signed our forms (the first ICSI sing up for them) and the next week I made a panic call saying I thought I was pregnant.  Low and behold our miracle had happened and my little boy was born May 2003.  I think the relief of knowing that I didn't have to go to the RVF again did it for us!

Yes girls it is a hard journey and fingers crossed that you all get there.  So so glad you have this thread which will give each and every one of you so much support.

Take care all and the best of luck.

barbara


----------



## Fionab

Barbara

Thanks for the message of support.  It is good to hear that there is a light at the end of the tunnel, it helped give me some hope for the long road ahead.

Fiona


----------



## tishy

Hello All

Have been busy recently and have been reading but not posting.

We had our booking in scan at the Royal yesterday and all is well - the baby is measuring at 14 weeks as it should be and did a little flip for us to show us his/her acrobatic skills - brilliant to see.

The nausea has almost gone by this stage, but the tiredness in the late afternoon/evening is still there, so I am trying to get lots of sleep.  Apart from that, everything is great - just so relieved to be here and now be regarded as a 'normal' pregnancy by the hospital.

Sorry I have no personals but I was away from work all yesterday afternoon at the appointment so I better catch up on my work today.

Hope you are all well, and promise to catch up properly over the next week or two.

Tishy


----------



## Barbara

Hi girls

Just had a thought.  Have any of you tried following the regime in the book Natural Guide to Infertility by Marilyn Glenville.

I put both myself and dh on this regime and took Marilyn's tablets for about 4 months before I got pg.  I recommended the book to two other people and they also conceived (natural).

I got to the point where anything was worth a try!

Good luck everyone.

barbara


----------



## andread

hi girls, 
another northern irish girl wanting to join you.  ive had a cycle of fet done privately with the rvh,results,BFP!!!its only been confirmed as of 5 days ago,ive been heavy bleeding since monday,been to hospital and they say all is as it should be and theyre not sure where the blood is coming from,hope im gonna be one of those people who just take a period throughout pregnancy,any opinions there??my scan not due until the 24th but am doing my best to keep distracted!! Hope your all keeping well and im so glad lots more irish girls there!!


----------



## apparition

Hi all 
how is everything?

Barbara - what sort of things does the book suggest and what is in the tablets? 

Andread - I hadn't heard of that before. Makes me worried on the clomid because I usually let AF tell me if BFP or not. Taking the tests was to upsetting. Were you able to see a difference b/w thata and AF?

Getting anxious as waiting for AF at weekend plus two close friends due at same time. Could be the weekend from hell or one sent from heaven. Need all your fingers crossed.

Thanks Apps


----------



## andread

hi barbara, whats a/f? im not up the lingo yet! what part hadnt you heard of, the period thing? i only know cos it happened to my sister. As for the clomid,my friend was told she would never conceive due to pcos,she did the whole clomid route and now has a healthy baby girl,theres hope for us all,chin up,


----------



## Fionab

Tishy, that's great the baby is doing well.  Andread, AF is Auntie Flo - your period!

I started the nasal spray (IVF) last Thursday and haven't had my AF yet, the nurse at RVH said to phone if it hadn't arrived by Sunday.  Does it take this long for it to come or should I be worried?

Thanks
Fionab


----------



## andread

hey fiona, it was 7days before my a/f arrived and i am as regular as clockwork so dont be worrying yet,


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,I've been reading through some of your posts and hoped I could join you all to get through this cycle.I'm at Origin for the first time and if you look at my intro at the bottom you'll all see that I've been at the rvh loads of times.The strange thing is my fav doc is looking after me there.Dr Gillian.I alway have asked for her in the past. I feel comfortable around her and she is very accommodating and flexable.The other thing is when i had my first bloods the nurse that took them was the same nurse who held my hand as i cried like a baby having my first egg collection.So far so good.I have a scan today(thursday) and my egg collection is hopefully next wednesday.Ifind this cycle has flown through and I haven't upset to many people.....YET! my last transfer was an fet and i fell appart fantastically. I swore that was it.But my husbands  baby brother gave there family their first grandson  ( baby was one two weeks ago and mummy is on second pregnancy five months.Id love to hate her but everything about her is good and kind)and he seen what might have been,so here we are.Ive felt a bit nauseous this time and when I was injecting the suprafat i couldn't get up of the sofa.The next needles helped but I still fell odd.I have been taking my M G vits but I think the over eating cancels all the goodness out.DH has also been taking his so fingers crossed.The good thing is I can id the phantom widdler.it makes your pee luminous,so loo is cleaned by the culprit and the teenager is off the hook.I have had many rows with the rvh also but they all got sorted and I felt like I was listened to,but this lady in charge is a piece of work.I had a row with her because they owed me money back for 2 or 3 donor back ups that we didn't use. They wanted to charge me for a testicle biopsy that was totally unnecessary and they never charged before(I think queens had some deal going on with them?) in the end I owed then £12 but she said as a favour they would write it off. The next week I went to a meeting and who was there.I'm all talk on the phone but when i saw her i just wanted the floor to open up.sorry for going on.I don't want to go to bed I just seem to toss and turn.I have tried the site before but when it hasn't worked I feel like i haven't wanted to upset the positive mojo of the posts and you cant type tears.Sorry again.
If I'm black listed tomorrow I ll know i cant join in   I really hope your all well and getting through each stage, (what ever that may be) with loads of positive thoughts.The only thing that I think drives me through is that my husband is fabulous and we are enough anything else is a bonus.Yeah sorry again blame it on the drugs


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello ladies

My goodness, so many newbies in such a short space of time!!! Hello and welcome to you all - hopefully we can all support each other, whatever stage we're at!

*Tracey*, don't be worrying about getting black-listed! I think if you read back over the pages you'll see that quite a few of us had similar experiences with the admin people at the RVH so we feel your pain . Hope your scan went well today and that your EC is still on course for next Wednesday. Keep us informed of how you get on   

*Fiona*, don't be worrying too much about your AF not arriving. On my first cycle, it arrived 11 days after I started sniffing but on the second it was 17 days - I was due to start stimming on the Tuesday and phoned the RFC on Sunday morning in a panic because it hadn't arrived. They told me to come up on the Monday morning for a scan and I had actually started in the time it took me to leave the house and get to the Royal! I was able to start stimming the next day and BINGO! Worked for me hun. Stick on a pair of white trousers or a white skirt and see if that helps    

*Andrea*, congratulations on your BFP! I'm sure it seems an endless wait until you get to your first scan but hang in there and try to stay relaxed! Easier said than done but stressing won't help anyone! Some of the other pregnant ladies on here had bleeding for quite a bit of time during their first trimester and they'll be able to help you more than I can, but hopefully its just one of those things and nothing for you to get too concerned about. Let us know how you get on.   

*Barbara*, how brilliant that you had a natural miracle just before starting your ICSI! I thought about going down the Marilyn Glenville route and bought the book etc but it wasn't for me. I decided to go down the Zita West route and tried to follow her books, take her vitamins etc. BTW, there's a local stockist of Marilyn Glenville vitamins which would save people from getting them posted from England. If anyone wants details, let me know and I'll hoke them out.

*Apparition*, I'll keep everything crossed for you that everything works out for you this weekend!  

*Tishy*, brilliant news that your scan went well at your booking appointment and that your baby performed beautifully! At all my scans, the baby has been very active until we got to the 4D scan and then the wee thing just slept the whole way through - just when we could've got great photos and a DVD of its wee acrobatics! Just wait until you start your Parentcraft classes at the Royal ....  

*Katiesue*, hope you're doing well and getting your holidays used up rightly before you go off on maternity leave! Loving your logic! Looking forward to seeing you again next week.

Hello to everyone else: Tattie, Starsky, Skywalker, Ava, Emmsy and everyone else who I haven't mentioned. Hope you're all doing well, wherever you are on your journey.

Lots of love

Cats xx


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi every one hope your all well.thanks Cat for the luck it seemed to work.I have @14 follies and all looks well.For some reason she noticed loads of mucus she said it was the high level of estrogen.Has anyone else ever experienced this? so I can relax until last scan on Monday.It was pretty busy there today.Its a very welcoming place very upbeat.I don't know if anyone else has noticed but the waiting room atmosphere must be universal.No one speaks and the magazines couldn't be any closer to their faces.Its understandable that we re all nervous but we re all on the one boat.I wish I had others to share my experience with at the start instead I had three cycles and was glad of other peoples knowledge and advice.I don't mean sharing in the waiting room but maybe even a hello might help and make people feel at ease.I once went in and met a cousin of mine who lived next door to my parents for years.She nearly died with embarrassment and stayed in the loo till she was called.We are all there for the same thing.She now has two beautiful children.We meet quite often and she has never mentioned the meeting.I would never have told a soul i saw her but there ya go. I'm away to make food,I cant cook so I cant call it dinner.My poor husband has a lot to put up with.
Hope your all well oxoxoooxoxo


----------



## skywalker

hello,
      gosh our wee group is growing - it's great!  hello to all of you.  as you say tracey it is good if people would smile or say hello in those very intidimating waiting rooms!  if you ever see us (we're in the rfc) dh is the one with rosy cheeks and prob. reading a farming/tractor/auto-trader magazine - we took our own reading material the last appt to which the nurse said so youse came prepared  .  

hi cats, tishy, ava, katiesue, andread i hope you all are blooming! i would love to join youse soon!

my af appeared on sat (typical when i couldn't get the letter posted till tuesday)  so it now the waiting game again.  how long was it until they send you the schedule?  (not that i'm impatient or anything   !)  it is hard to believe that in poss 2 weeks we will start our course.  i have had mixed emotions about it and i have been very distracted recently.  i now feel very positive that it will work and if not then we'll try plan z (not sure what that is!!).  dh is bracing himself for the hormone surges (he has a running away strategy & has a b&b sorted with my sister ).  he declared this evening that these drugs might have the opposite effect than my normal horrific pmt - not so sure myself.  i am trying the relaxation cd that ava sent me - it puts me to sleep every time!! - i wake up about an hour later.

hello to starsky, tattie, barbara, apparition, blue ribbon, fionab, emmsy, tracey, lisp - not sure if that's everyone (sorry if i've missed someone).

fiona - how are you getting on?  it is great to see someone doing it around the same time - we may bump into each other in the horrid waiting room.

tattie and starsky - how are you both?

thank you all for the kind words and thoughts,

skywalker

it would be great to meet up with everyone again!


----------



## Fionab

Tracey, that's great that you can see that the follices are growing.  I'm sure that your husband loves your cooking!

Apps, hope all goes well for you over the weekend.

Cats, thanks for the advice about the AF, you just worry when you don't know what to expect.

Skywalker, we didn't hear from RVH until a few days before our day 21.  It was on the Thursday and we got a phone call at 7pm on the Friday evening offering us an appointment on Wednesday at 10am.  I like to be more organised so it was a bit last minute for me, but it worked out ok.  It would be good to see a friendly face in the waiting room - I know what Tracey meant about nobody speaking to each other.  I know people don't want to tell everyone but it can be hard to start talking to people.

Hope everyone is well,
Fiona


----------



## ava

Hi Everyone and a big hello to all the new girls,great site here and fab support,i don't know what i would have done in the early days without all the girls on here.

That waiting room has to be the worst ever,i went for a scan with my sister in law one morning who is quite bubbly and she made a real point of saying hello and chatting about the weather etc,etc,Some peoples faces were priceless  

Well,Skywalker,glad the old cd is doing its job,hope you are taking in all those sublimal messages,its funny but i had an hour long appt with the dentist the other day and started feeling a bit panicky and wahey,remembered part of the relaxation on that cd and was able to calm myself down.

Our hypnotherapist in work has suggested i do a course to prepare me for labour and i told a friend who had a wee girl 3 months ago and she nearly fell off the chair laughing       
She said,"aye you do your cd,with me,i did drugs"Maybe i am a bit naieve but it can't not help !!


To T attie ,Cats,Starsky,Katiesue,Tishy,Lips and all the others i have forgot,a big hello,thinking about you all as always.

Take care,
Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starsky**

Hi all what a surprise to see all these new members as Ive been a bit quiet recently so a BIG welcome to you all not forgetting all the oldies (only on FF). A quick update on  things my end , we had our review appt and we should be hopefully starting to cycle again by the end of the summer so as recommended by Prof McClure we are trying to move forward and have a life (for me thats my favorite pastime of decorating and changing things at home  . 
Im so glad that Skywalker is finally on the verge of starting her tx and if you hear nothing from the Royal by day18 give them a ring so you dont have to start sniffing on your pre tx visit. Good Luck Tracey for your EC next week will be thinking of you, glad Apparition that you have joined us, Fiona on both cycles AF took her time arriving but it didnt mess up my tx schedule and if I had have known first time around that it was common for it to be late I would not have been worried so much.
As Skywalker said it would be great to meet up with everyone again (and then maybe if we see each other at the Royal we could break the SILENCE! 
Hope you all have a great weekend Lots of love 
Starskyxx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
AF   arrived today - early by two days.  I had a flip out 'episode' cursing everyone from God to the cosmos.     This will probably be the worst with all the births this week but I plan to be gentle on myself. I feel pathetic when I hear how much everyone else is going through - it helps kick me out of my depressive self and get perspective. Thank you

DH got me right and actually went to chat to an acupuncturist with me rather than work on the garden. Got appointment on Tuesday with specialist. It has helped me feel more positive too. He's (DH not specialist)making a lovely dinner as we speak and I plan to crack open a really nice wine and sink into into it like a hot bath. Going to try to chill more this round and maybe get back to my dissertation instead of continually checking the site. Don't mind if I'm a little less social this month.

Good luck this month all - remember pregs are our friend  - they carry the precious baby dust  

Fingers crossed but not legs 
    FOR EVERYONE

Apps


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi Apparition.I'm so sorry bird.I'm glad your focusing on the next cycle to keep you going.We have been doing this for nearly fifteen years and have felt deflated and hopeless at times.But I know it works.Keep Strong and one day soon it will be you with your bump and varicose veins.I have been reading everyones messages before I came on and hope you still contribute even a bit to the site.You will be a great help to other ladies just like you.We all have the same want but not the same problems and people like you need to help the newbies.Enjoy your wine.Sorry again x o x o x o


----------



## skywalker

hello,

i'm sorry apps.  it is so devastating when it doesn;t work.  big hugs  .  have a wee nice pampering day and give dh a big hug too.  i know all the girls here sympathise as we all feel like you do.  The number of friends of ours who now have multiple babies (another best friend is due in a few weeks) now after starting ttc after us is very shocking - i have perfected my false smile, coos and ahhs whilst trying not to run out of the room and breaking my heart.  i don't begrudge them their happiness but i wish it was us in their shoes.  it does take a long time but eventually i have accepted the situation and i genuinely can be around my friends babies and feel like their special auntie. (plus which is great to hand them back when they squeal!! )  this journey will make you stronger and hopefully you will get a good result very shortly.  you both are in my thoughts.

hello everyone else, how are you all doing?  we're counting the days till we start. 

how did you deal with telling people?  i have a very large circle of fantastic friends and i have told a few of them that we are starting in a few weeks.  it's just that yesterday i had a query from one of my friends that i wasn't going to tell.  i tried avoiding the subject but i had too tell her because she backed me into a corner - her reason is she wants to keep a track of where we are at as she doesn't want to say when she gets pregnant next cause it will annoy me!!     give me strength.  i have had a run in with her after my first mc as she was preg and i dealt with it poorly as she was due within a week of me.  - i ended up apologising to her at the time because i had told her that i was having difficulty being around her when she was due at the same time.  she took great offense at this rather than being supportive.  is it just me or are some people so insensitive?  i know her heart is in the right place but please!!  i do feel disloyal to her as well but i don't think i can deal with that c**p at the mo.

sorry for the  rant but i do feel like removing myself for society at the mo.

thanks
skywalker


----------



## SallyL

Hi

I know how you feel.  We've been trying to conceive for 5 years and its difficult continually putting on a brave face when another friend announces their good news.  We had failed IVF in December, just a couple of weeks after a friend had their baby which was very difficult.  To make matters worse a girl in work commented on how awful my friend must have felt knowing I'd failed.  Don't get me wrong, I know people sympathize, but unless you've been in this situation you have no idea of the pain we're all going through. 

I have to stop myself going into too much of a rant at just how insensitive people have been to me or I'll be here all day.

I'm on my third cycle of clomid, so fingers crossed it works this time

Take care everyone

Sallyl


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just a quickie ladies as I'm heading into a meeting soon.  I just popped on because I was thinking about a few of you and wanted to check up on you!  

Apparation, I'm so sorry AF reared her ugly head.  This wasn't your month hun, so just pamper yourself, spoil yourself rotten and do what we always do ... start again with renewed hope and positivity.  Sorry though, I know from firsthand experience how awful it is.  

Skywalker, well done on starting so quickly!  I agree, give the RFC until day 17 or 18 and then contact them if you haven't heard from them first.  PMSL at your DH having his contingency plans if your hormonal outbursts kick off again.  Don't suppose your sister has room for my DH and dog?  They're suffering dreadfully with my hormones at the moment!

Starsky, I was just thinking that you hadn't been on for ages and I was wondering about you.  Good to hear that your review appointment went well and you've got a plan in place.  Have a great summer and prepare yourself for what is to come xxx

Ava, I have actually been googling hypnosis CDs for labour and delivery as well, though everyone I talk to who has been through it looks at me like I'm mental too!  Oh the naivety of us poor wee souls!  Glad to hear everything's still going well with you and bubbs xx

To Skywalker and Sallyl, I can only sympathise about your insensitive 'friends'.  I knew exactly how people would react to me so told NO-ONE at all that I even wanted a family, never mind were going through treatment, until we were well and truly pregnant.  I just couldn't bear people pitying me, or asking me questions every month with an expectant look on their face, so just passed things off with a "... maybe one day".  It was really difficult though, to do it without the support of anyone apart from DH (who didn't really want to talk about it) and would've been completely lost without this place.  

Hello to everyone else - sorry for rushing off but I really am running late here!

Cats xx


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi every one hope your all well,We always start not telling anyone then when its over Dh and I let slip that we told someone which led to the next person etc.My husband loves work and doesnt understand how you can need anytime off,but this time I feel so ill and tired.I managed to get of the sofa today to bring the bin in so the boss could drive in.Egg collection tommorrow.I had a scan yesterday and my right side is a bit slow 3 tens the rest are 17 18,the other side looks great I have about 10 follies.Im worried that i have already ovulated.I had loads of pain this morning then nothing.I wish I could just take my brain out during treatment. Thats the thing that gives me most trouble.  Its over soon anyway.

P.S I had to change my name to hubbies.I was messing about with the profile thing the other night and it wouldnt let me change it back.So Tracey Is now Bert


----------



## Starsky**

Just popped in for a quickie to see how everyone is and to rant that a girl I used to work  with up until a few months ago had the NERVE while talking about poor wee Maddie McCann, to say that if she had been abducted by a couple like "ourselves" (dh and me) that a least she would have a "goodlife". I was lost for words but I can sympathise with all of you who just would love for five minutes to let these so called friends feel how we are feeling or who have been down this road  .  Tracey wishing you all the best for tomorrow and dont worry about not having any pain now as on my last cycle I had terrible pain two days before EC and then nothing and the nurse told me that was normal, so saying a prayer for you tonight and hoping the next two weeks go quickly for you plenty of rest and TLC!
To everyone else hope you are all well, there are so many of us now that its hard to do personals so forgive me and sending you all my love Starskyxx


----------



## Lips

Hi girls

I havent posted for ages.  Had my 12 wk scan on 26th April, it was an afternoon apt so wasnt going to be able to post till following day.  You will not believe it but the bloomin internet was fdown in work on the friday and only got put back online yesterday evening.  I had withdrawal symptoms and everything.

To add insult to injury my husband put his back out on the sunday night and has been laid up ever since, the first week or so was rough as I was up with the moans and groans and getting tablets and hot water bottles and trying to put our wee girl back to sleep who was also woken by the wounded animal.  I swear I was exhausted, you couldnt have looked at me.  DH is now on morphine patches and we have apt with consultant on 25 May to get MRI scan and see if he needs surgery, though he is slowly getting better.

Anyway scan was great, I drank full bottle of lucozade b4 i went in (terrible I wouldnt let my 2yr old have it and im directly feeding my 12wk old it) anyway could hardly measure the bubs as movin so much.

Saw consultant I had last time and he is happy to book me in for another C section ( Im delighted, dont really feel the need to suffer the pain of natural Labour).  So that will be around end of October.

Im 15.5 wks now, bleeding has gone - andread - I bled constantly from 5 wks til 12 wks.  I am enormous and just told people in work yesterday as im tired holding in my belly.

Skywalker good luck with the drugs, Hi CatsPJs, starsky, ava, emmsy, tattie etc etc.  Hello to all th newbies hi berta/tracey

Talk soon

Lips


----------



## emmsy

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been on in awhile but have been so busy. We have moved house recently and its never ending whats to be done in it, mind you I am just directing operations its poor hubby that has to do all the hard work on his weekends off!!!   

Sorry no real personals today there is so many of us now. Big Hello to all the newbies, Good luck girls with your tx, Lips I hope your DH feels better soon.EC today I hope you get plenty of follies and I'm sure you haven't ovulated, this tx sends us all loopy   . Apps I'm so sorry AF arrived, please gather your strength and positive thoughts for next time, look after yourselves, I know exactly how you feel   Skywalker and SallyL Good luck with TX     

To everyone else, hello I hope you are all doing well on this miserable morning in Belfast!!!   Just a little over 2 weeks until our 20wk scan (1st June) we can hardly wait to see bubs again.  Cats you are still with the royal aren't you? Did you hear the heartbeat on your 20wk scan? I'm desperate to hear it

Well girls gotta go and pretend to work so speak to you all soon.

Love and Luck to everyone             

Ems xxx


----------



## emmsy

Just read over my previous message, the EC part was a Good Luck msg to Tracey for today, sorry about that Tracey, I hope it all goes well, everything crossed for you            

Ems xxx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Back to the start of the cycle and on day 3 of the tablets. BFN was awful this time with the new neice and everything. Trying not to be party poopers and was fine until today. Is it the clomid kicking in? Is it strange that I want to spend every minute with the baby? I feel happy when I'm near her - is it the need for a baby?

Dh taking it particularly hard   (second oldest of four and the only one without a child)  - life is just not giving us a break and we have got exhausted from hoping and wishing too hard. We had our appointment yesterday and have been referered to the regional fertility clinic at the Royal. Got the feeling that clomid might not have been the miracle for us - maybe something that we are put on just to move us along the fertility journey. Told to keep taking it until our appointment at the clinic. Is 3 - 4 months a normal waiting time for there? Anyone else just started there?

Feel so negative at the moment I don't have any crazy fads to try or set our hopes on anymore. How do you stop IF creaping into every moment and facet of your life? I forgot what life was like before we started this - NEED HELP!!!!!

Think I might cool it on here for a bit while I try to get life back on track - have a masters dissertation I 've been working on for these two years and think I'll use these 3 -4 clomid months to get my head down. I'll try to check in at least once a week - I'm thinking about everyone of you and if I find a positive vibe I'll share it out.

Just too sore   at the mo to keep struggling with this - just taking a little vacation from baby making and i'll be back when I'm on form and raring to try again soon.

Keep well and good luck to everyone.   

Apps


----------



## emmsy

Apps

Here' s a big hug for you and DH   Im so sorry to read about your struggles at the mo. Its certainly not strange at all to want to spend alot of time with your new neice. I was exactly the same. My bestfriend, my sister and my brothers girlfriend were pregnant when we got our negative and it was hard but lovely being around the children. Your poor DH too. God love him. ALot of people forget that the man struggles also with it all  

You sound like you both are so weary with it all because it does consume you. You are right to focus on other areas of your life to get yourselves back on track that is one great way to stop it creeping up again. Throw your energy into your masters dissertation and get back to some 'us' time again with your DH. Would you be able to go away for a wee weekend break or cheapy abroad? Just to get some kind of identity back and recharge your batteries?

Take care bird with whatever you decide to do, please stay in touch and when you are feeling a bit more up to it we will all be there to hold your hand through the next round.  Please take hope from me and the other girls on this site that it does work, it may feel like it will never be your turn, I have certainly felt that way for over 11 years but it does happen. It just wasn't your time this time but that doesn't mean it will never be    

Good Luck to you Apps and stay in touch       

Take care

Ems xxx


----------



## Fionab

Apps, sorry you are finding it so hard.  I find you either want to really avoid babies or spend all your time with them. 

Skywalker and SallyL, I know what you mean about friends asking, sometimes you just want some piece and quiet without people asking but I suppose they are having difficulty talking to us.  

Skywalker, I hope you soon get your date at RVH, we might see you there.

Tracey/Berta, I hope all is going well with you.

Lips, I'm so glad for you that all is going well.

My injections start on Friday - do I take them in the morning or evening - or does it matter?  I wasn't sure if you were to take them at the same time as the nasal spray or different.

If the IVF fails (fingers crossed it doesn't) how long before the next cycle?

Thanks
Fiona


----------



## Lips

Hi girls

apparition, it must be very hard for you both at minute, hugs from me.

Emmsy good luck in the new house, have you much work to do or is it pretty much good to go?

Fionab, good luck with the first round of ivf.  I dont think it matters about taking spray and injections together but i always done my jabs in the evening as I had more time to do it then and wasnt rushing out the door.  

Lips


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone, hope you're all well.

Just a few quick personals:

*Emmsy * - congratulations on your new home! Yes I'm still at the Royal and no, I didn't hear the heartbeat at the 20 week scan. I've never actually heard the heartbeat at the hospital, only when my GP does my check-up but they might do it for you if you ask. I'm always just reassured by seeing the wee thing thumping away! Hope your scan goes well and you get great pics!

*Fiona * - first cycle I did my injections in the morning and second in the evening. When I went for the scan before EC Dr Boyle told me to switch to mornings for the injections though I can't remember why . It did seem to make sense at the time though so there must've been a reason for it. I think they like to leave you around 3 clear AFs between treatment cycles but you won't be needing a second cycle ... get started on your PMA woman!  Good luck with that first injection tomorrow!

*Tracey/Berta * - hope your EC went well and you're recovering nicely. Let us know how you went. And here's some      for you.

*Apps * - My heart really goes out to you. I know how awful it is, getting negative results, especially when you've pinned your hopes on a positive outcome. I have no idea how you can switch off from the pain of TTC because I never could but I must admit that I did have to step away from these boards quite a few times when my IUIs and first IVF failed. I know everyone is incredibly supportive but I felt like I was feeding an addiction by poring over every thread and I found myself focusing on negative stories rather than looking at people who had successfully conceived against the odds. Just take care of yourself and know that we're here for you anytime! 

*Lips * - good to hear from you. I'm glad the bleeding has finally stopped and your consultant has agreed to another C-section. I'm sure its a weight off your mind!

*Starsky * - I was going to say that I can't believe how insensitive your 'friend's' comments about Maddy McCann are but unfortunately I can. The things I've heard over the years, but in particular these last few weeks related to the poor wee lassie missing and other childless couples have been horrific and unbelievable. Hope you're doing OK anyway and getting yourself ready for starting again.

*Skywalker * - any news yet from the RFC with dates for you?

Hello to everyone else to numerous to mention but especially to my old muckers *KatieSue * and *Tattie*. Hope you're all doing well. Lovely to see you again Katie and to meet your DP the other day. I still haven't opened any of those books yet and made good progress on the shopping front 

I'm alright but still plagued by morning sickness. It actually seems to be getting worse the further on I am. I've millions of work to do and could cry at the thought of it and am meeting old friends for dinner tonight, one of whom doesn't know that I'm pregnant. Is she in for a shock   

Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone thanks for the good luck.I had an amazing experience this time around.The clinic just wrapped us up in cotten wool and at every stage felt listened to and really felt as though they cared about our outcome.I got 9 eggs all injected and today they told us that we have three very nice embies.My egg collection was like none of my others,I have no pain I haven't bled and I cant remember a thing about it.The nurse stayed with me until I left the clinic and The girl who I have been having check ups with well I could have kissed her.I swore before that this is my last time but after this I know I can do it again.Hopefully et will be tom afternoon.So fingers crossed.Sorry I cant stay on Ive loads to do.Ill be on over the weekend again XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## ava

Hi everyone,to all the newbies and the not so newbies.
Starsky,i got in to a debate in work over wee Maddy also and as some of them do know about our history i let them rant on a good bit and then discreetly coughed.Ihave never seen so many red faces and bumbled apoligies coming forth,its true,some people simply spout rubbish without thinking what they are saying.     

Skywalker,hope alls progressing well with treatment plans,keep chillin out babe 

Cats,i know we are poor delusional fools but i'm such a great believer in the power of the mind that i will do what it takes.If i want diolphins ,whales,birds giraffes,hippos whatever on tape in the labour suite,i will have them!!Better keep an eye out for white men in white coats lurking around corners though!!

To everyone else,good luck

love,Ava xxx


----------



## TVGIRL

HI EVERYONE!!

New girl here!!

Was on clomid 2004 and was lucky enough to conceive 2nd round  Have a BEAUTIFUL daughter who is now 2

2ND time round not so easy   

Had 5 months of clomid last year but no success

Waited a few months for gynae appointment, myself and DH had tests done AGAIN, and now a few months later, they want to try me on another 3 months of clomid at the same dose  

Feel like I'm back at square one!!

Anybody else had this??


----------



## woof!

Hi there,

I just found your message board today & thought I'd wade in too!! So nice to get the local angle on things & find out I am not the only person in the world to get frustrated at RFC.

DH & I have been trying for years now. GP referred us to RFC just over 2 years ago. It took them 18 months to complete the tests (??!!). Consultant had originally suggested that it was down to DH why we weren't conceiving, but then after they _finally_ got around to taking some bloods from me he dropped the bombshell & said that my FSH is v. high & that I had the ovaries of a 45 year old (I am 36) & I'd probably have a premature menopause & that there is probably no chance IVF will work & that if we were going to try that we'd need to hurry up & do it now & that'd mean going private. It was such a shock. So anyway we duly signed up for private treatment at RFC but neither of us was very comfortable with the experience we'd had to date (I mean to say, 18 months to get a sample off DH & a blood test from me!! ).

I got on the internet & found out that the blood test the consultant had used to check my ovarian reserve was kind of old fashioned & not the most accurate. I found a new private clinic in Glasgow (GCRM) who perform ovarian reserve testing using combination of AMH test & ultrasound. We went over last month & I am so glad  They did all the tests (me & DH) & the consultation on a Sat morning & had most of the results back same morning!!!!! What a relief to see my ovaries working/producing eggs on the ultrasound. So apparently while my ovaries are indeed not as great as they could be, I am a perfectly good candidate for treatment. And, even better, they tailor the treatment to each woman's criteria, so I am down for using an antagonist protocol which apparently has better results with potential 'poor responders' like me. RFC were just using high dose 'one size fits all' approach.

I can't tell you how much better I feel. I know that chances are it may not be all plain sailing but I really do feel so much more positive & that is so important!!!! Its not that much more expensive than RFC for treatment but is such a better experience. And Glasgow is so handy - can get there & back in same day!! Heading over again early June for planning & paper signing & hope to start treatment before end of June.

Really nice to have found you ladies & fellow RFC survivors!!!

Take care,

Woof!


----------



## chocpop

Hi Girls

Starsky directed me to this thread and it has been so helpful reading your stories. Just a quick hello and fill in. TTC 2 years MF 1st ICSI BFP then m/c shortly after. As you all know the whole process is a nightmare and am dreading the thought of next tx...should be July/August. Have positive days then fall apart on others.

Wishing you all the very best at whatever stage you're at...

Neenee xo


----------



## skywalker

hello everyone

big welcome to tvgirl, neenee and woof  .  woof i love the cute wee puppy - unfortunately my wee puppy is now a big goofy hound now (he's a border collie who thinks his job is making sure our cows (& cat) don;t put a foot out of line  ).

woof - i also can;t understand the length of time it takes for all the tests and things to get sorted.  it is good you got a second opinion.  it is amazing the difference sometimes.

neenee- i hope you next cycle is better for you.  

tvgirl - i've never had clomid (i was to take it but never did as the last 2 preg came before i could - i'm glad cause i prob would have blamed it for the way they turned out!).  my friend took clomid - had 6-7 cycles then was all ready going for ivf/iui when the last cycle of clomid worked. so i'm sending you positive vibes  .

ava- i hope the both of you are keeping well. the cd is great but i keep falling asleep!! i haven't managed it everyday yet but i have started being more selfish in work with my breaks and having some chill out time.

berta - i hope the egg transfer went well and you are resting easy with lots and lots of pampering 

cats & katie - i hope you both are well also - i suppose you are getting all organised and i'm sure it is such a joy to be shopping for the bubs

starsky & tattie - how are doing?  i'm sending you big hugs and good vibe

emmsy & lips - it is good to get over wee hurdles such as the scans and hopefully it will be able to give you both a little peace of mind

apps - it is hard to muster the strength sometimes but i think each day we all get wee pockets of strength - thinking about you.

fiona - i think you are a few weeks ahead of me - good luck with the injections - i'm dreading them a bit - dh thinks he is going to get stabbing (he thinks it will be his reward for my worsing form with him  )

sorry this is abit of an epic post.

we are going to the rfc on thurs for our drugs and pre-tx talk - how long does it last?  i start the synarel on friday and i have my schedule - yehhhhhhhhh 
-oh i'm going to ask my gp to give me numbing cream for the injections - i not as hard as i thought i was!!

talk to you soon
skywalker


----------



## apparition

Hi all
thanks so much for your support - it really helped us get through the week.  

DH sends special thanks to Emmsy. 

We didn't get the support we hoped for from DH's family - they have kind of been baby focused - especially hard as they live opposite us and we could see all the happy comings and goings but no-one stopped with us to even say hello. Understand that they don't realise what we are feeling as babies have always come when wanted or usually when least expected. Had to go and tell MIL how we were feeling and she said that we had put on such a strong front everyone thought we were O.K.

We are so much better now but rather than returning to the positive feelings we are just content now to get back to finding our old lives again and wait for our appointment at the ROyal. We won't hope that hard again. MIL was very profound and told DH that he had married me and not some woman to carry his baby. It has helped us focus on each other again and non-baby romance - think the new undies might add to the sparks too. 

Thanks to all - welcome newbies - you've found a great place.
Great chatting to you TVGIRL you really helped us.
Woof can you keep the RVH in check - don't fancy waiting that long for tests when we get there.
To all the bumps - sending blessings to the bairns.
To all still TTC - I SEND   and some of my regained    

I'll keep in touch Apps


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls, 
Have been popping in to read messages but since the thread has taken off I haven't had time to reply (during work hrs!!)
Welcome to all the newbies: *Nenee* Im sorry for your m/c,gl with your next tx.

*Woof*, thats brill news that you got a 2nd opinion all sounds very +ve for you so fingers crossed. I was told by Origin that my E2 was sky high so was probably masking a high FSH & my ovaries would be hard to stimulate .. I got 32 eggs & had to have a freeze all so definitely the blood tests dont tell all.

*TVgirl,* hoping clomid does the trick for you again ... I remember the mood swings & hot sweats but all well worth it for your BFP

*Berta*, glad your e/c went well, fingers crossed for your 2ww & a bfp 

*Sallyl*, sending you ((((hugs))) people really have NO idea. I was getting to the stage of avoiding tea-breaks etc cos all everyone talked about was babies & then shot me the odd sympathetic look. I kept telling friends about Test Tube Babies or any other tv programme that was on about ivf, but they said it would be too upsetting to watch ... yea no sh*t trying doing it  Sorry got in a bit of a rant myself!!

*Andread* - How are you keeping, has the bleeding stopped? GL with your scan on Thursday.

*Apps* as I've said to Sally I dont think anyone who hasn't been thru this ttc has any idea how hard it is physically & emtionally, sending you & dh ((((hugs))). Hope you had a good w'end in your new undies 

*Skywalker*, gl with your down-regging. I found injecting in my tummy while sitting on the stairs worked wonders  No honestly it did work I grabbed a bit of skin & kinda bent forward & pushed the needle in at the same time & it was wee buns ... b4 that I sat on the loo trying to "stab" the injection in & by the time I worked myself up into it the sweat was lashing off me, even tho I knew it wasn't sore it was mind over matter stuff. Just do whatever works I suppose!!

*Starsky*, that's awful having comments like that at work, it really does make my blood boil. Hope you're doing ok hun & looking forward to winding down for the summer 

*Fiona* - hope stims going well & you growing lots of lovely follies in there 

*Tattie* - how you doing hun? Have been thinking about you & have everything crossed for you 

*Ava*, glad you're keeping well & hoping the men in white coats dont catch up with you!!!

*Lips*, glad your scan went well & the bleeding has stopped. I'd luv a C-section but suppose just have to wait & see what happens! Hope your hubby is keeping better.

*Emmsy* Im with the Ulster & have never heard the heartbeat there, but my MW does check it every visit ... first time I heard it was sooo emotional, even more so than the first scan I found   Not long now till your 20wk scan, its amazing how much you can see of your little 'un. Oh & best wishes for your new home

*Tishy -* glad your scan went well & baby was dancing around in there!! 

Last but by no means least .... *Cats* - good to meet you again hun, I cant believe how quickly the time is flying past eeekkk!!!! Hope you've managed to get some more things bought & started thinking about getting that bag packed!! Hope to meet up again shortly before (in your words) you cant fit behind the steering wheel !!! Someone did recommend a good cd for labour, Im off to see if I can find it & will email you

Big  to anyone else, there are so many of us now Im sure I've forgotten someone & I hope I haven't mixed anyone up 

Luv & dust, Kate xoxo


----------



## barty1..

hi all  

blimey, can't believe i'm only discovering this thread now 

i had my first ivf treatment in london as i was living there at the time but have been back in ireland for 8 years now. had my last two treatments at the royal in belfast and was extremely lucky that it worked both times. just thought i would pop in and say hallo to you all. xxx


----------



## Fionab

Hi all

Lips, glad all is going well.

Berta, hope the transfer went well, just relax and look after yourself.

TVGirl, I have never had Clomid but I hope it works for you soon.

Woof, glad you are getting on so well in Glasgow, its nice to know about all the places you can go to.

Neenee, Don't worry about your next tx it will be worth it!

Skywalker, the appointment for the drugs and talk took us almost 1 hour, but then we made the mistake of not collecting the drugs first!  

Apps, sorry you are not getting all the support you need, it really helps when you know that you have people behind you.

Barty, welcome and glad that it worked for you.

I started my injections last Friday and I just couldn't do the first one so my husband had to step in!!!  I ended up half stabbing myself and are now really bruised!  All the other ones since then have been fine and I have been able to do them myself.  I don't have any side effects to date thankfully so I hope that continues.  I have my first scan on Wednesday then back to the RFC on Sunday.  Our egg collection would be due on Wed week so fingers crossed.

Fiona


----------



## RHCP Fan

Hi Girls,

I'm so glad I've found this site.  I've been looking at the Internet for a few months now, trying to get some information about egg donation.  It's great to find an informal site like this.  I have been trying to find out whether I would be eligible to donate eggs because I suffer from mild allergies.  I had heard that you couldn't donate eggs if you had a hereditary disease but I wasn't sure if allergies counted.  I suffer from mild eczema, hayfever and asthma but neither of my children have any of these.  Can anyone help me out here?

Cheers,
Aurora


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi Aurora,

I have donated in the past and don't think allergies would be a problem.I have had this treatment at origin and one of the nurses told me they are setting up an egg sharing facility.I'm sure they would love your eggs,itches an all. I think its more like diabetes and heart problems and the more obvious ones.Anyway they screen you for everthing and I found them really helpful.Call them for a chat and ask for Donna.
I hope everyone else is well.The site has gone a bit quit.I HAVE BEEN READING ALL THE 2WW DIARIES FOR CLUES AND WOULD YOU BELEIVE IT THERE ARENT ANY! I have had pains all week and last night was the first full night that I got comfortable.Thats not counting loo breaks.I have been geeting shooting pains in the posterior.I know its the pessaries but I live in hope.
Fiona I hope your scan went well today.Just think this bit will be over and done with next week.I noticed a mistake in your last message.You said you had no side effects from the drugs,its a hidden rule that you act as much as possible now to get the sympathy.Because when baby comes its Fiona who? Remember every injection is minor surgery and EC is equivalent to a bypass.I had my egg collection last wed and am still walking like John Wayne,don't think its for no reason.I have seen my husband cook,clean hoover get groceries and bring me my pinapple juice before he goes to work.If its not worked next week then I'm back to  being Cinderella all over again. Only joking but your lucky to have no affects at all.Good luck.


----------



## TVGIRL

Hi Everyone!!

Took my AF today, ans so we start the clomid merry-go-round again!! 

On the plus side that means that I shouls be ovulating when we are on holiday!!

On the down side, we have a two year old in the same room!!

We will have to get inventive 

APPS - hope the time off work is helping with everything speak to you soon


----------



## Fionab

Hi all

Berta, thanks for the advice, I'll better get practising to get the sympathy vote!!

TVGirl, I hope all goes well with the Clomid.

I had my first scan today and Dr McManus said that the follicles were growing well and there was quite a few of them.  It made the whole process seem more real, if that makes any sense.

Thanks for all the advice and good wishes,
Fiona


----------



## gemma10

hello. i am new to this site i am 26 years old and my dh is 27 and we are ttc. my husband has some ferility problems due to his MS. we have an appointment next month at Origin, which i am looking forward to. however i would like to know in advance wot happens in your first consultation, and how long it normally takes to start an ivf cycle. please help.  The doctor on the phone said that due to dh medical condition we might have to have his    surgically removed and used in icis..


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone and welcome to all the new ladies. Its great to see that you've finally found us - you'll find everyone very helpful and supportive whatever stage you're at.

I'm going to attempt some personals but am really very tired so please don't be offended if I leave anyone out. Sorry in advance.

Congratulations to *Fiona * on the number of follies she's growing - hopefully they'll have multiplied by EC next week!

To *Gemma*, I've never been to Origin so don't know what their procedures are. At the RFC, the first consultation mainly consisted of us being told what tests we would both be expected to go through before they decided on a course of treatment. After each of the tests, we were brought back to discuss the results and told what would come next. From the sounds of things you already know that you're going for ICSI so hopefully things will be clearer - and much quicker - for you.

*TV girl* - sorry to hear that AF has arrived but at least you can now get busy on your holiday! Poor your DD is a good sleeper! Have a lovely time anyway

*Berta * - you are an evil, evil woman! I PMSL at your post at how you were dragging out the EC symptoms - I tried it and got no sympathy whatsoever so good for you on milking it!

*Woof * - looking forward to hearing how you got on with the clinic in Glasgow. Can I be cheeky and ask if you ever considered Origin or did you rule them out in favour of Glasgow? I would never go back to the Royal either and (can't believe I'm saying this) am looking at options for another course of treatment sometime in the future after having this baby. Yes, I have gone 

*Skywalker * -  at you asking for the numbing cream! Did they give it to you? You could try holding a bit of ice to wherever you're going to stab, or I was told to pinch the skin between my thumb and forefinger and tap it a few times to numb it. Worked for me  Have you started the sniffing yet? And is DH still living with you, under the same roof   

*KatieSue * - Thanks for your supportive email. You'll be glad to hear that I did a bit more shopping today so have got my hospital bag almost sorted ... almost  Looking forward to catching up with you again soon.

*Tattie * - I know you're not posting but if you're still reading, 

Oops, got a phone call from a frantic DH asking me to put dinner on . And to think I was gearing myself up for a nice cup of decaff coffee and a chunky KitKat.

Hello to everyone I've forgotten to name personally - *Starsky, Emmsy, Ava, Lips, Tishy * ...... and everyone else.

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world, whatever stage you're at.

Cats xx


----------



## apparition

Hi all

Welcome Gemma
TVGIRL- you know I'm with you
Good going Fiona

love and   to everyone

thought I had put it all to the back of my mind and was getting on with everyday life until Dh and I started discussing getting a loan for home improvements and a motorhome. We have put this off in hope that things would happen and be better able to plan the future. If we get this remortgage it might be tricky on maternity leave and going part time. What am I to do?   

Do we go ahead and get the things we want and think about the consequences later - if they ever happen, or do we wait and see if the BFP arrives and changes our plans. Don't want to live our lives on hold for another year but don't want to give up our dreams of a baby?

Help HELP please what would you all do?

Apps


----------



## Fionab

Hi all

Gemma, I haven't been to Origin so I'm not sure.

Apps, can you do the home improvements but leave the motorhome for a while as a bit of a compromise.  That way you can always save up while you are still working full time.

Fiona


----------



## SallyL

Hi Gemma

I've been attending Origin for over a year. From my experience there is no waiting list as such and generally you can start treatment at your next cycle depending on bank holidays. Depending on how they may fall during your cycle you may have to wait until the next one. I found this frustrating but the time does go in. I hope everything goes well and let us know outcome.

*Woof* - can I ask the name of the clinic you attended in Glasgow. I was a poor responder to IVF and basically told the only option for me would be egg donation.

Can anyone recommend a good practice for acupuncture. The last place I attended kept trying to get me to buy herbs and to be honest it just got too expensive.

Take care everyone

Sallyl


----------



## skywalker

hello everyone,
                    how are you all on this crappy wet saturday?!  

gemma - dh and i initially went to origin.  the first consultation was quite in depth.  dh had a sperm count done and i was scanned.  then the consultant went through a questionnaie with us. and then gave his opinion.  we then were seen by rfc (as part of the nhs waiting list) and we both found them lovely so we have chosen the rfc for our private goes.  i hope it goes well - it can be imitidating waiting for the appointment but it will be ok.

apps - we have put our lives on hold for a number of years during ttc 'just in case' - like buying a jeep cause i would need it to drive children about!! - we sold it a year later cause it was too big   but you should not put off things if they are appropiate for you at the time (some people who have been ttc for a while then bought a car or moved house have then got a bfp - here's hoping  )

sallyl - where do you live? i have acupuncture once a week now which is good (except for the BIG bruise on my stomach!)

fiona- it is fantastic that there is follies in there! i'm so worried about not have any.  also how did you know if you were using the spray right, i have started on friday and sometimes it goes down my throat or times it goes down my face!!

cats - i'm sure you are tired so rest up girlie!  hopefully dh will be pampering you?! oh i did get the cream  

tvgirl - good luck with this cycle  

hello to all the newbies and oldies  

i must go and try to get this horrid taste out of my mouth!! (and it's not what youse are thinking  )

love 
skywalker


----------



## Fionab

Hi everyone.

Skywalker, I sometimes wondered about the spray myself.  Sometimes you get a horrible taste in your throat and other times you don't.  They did say at RFC that 90% runs back out again so that is why I didn't worry too much.  It was a relief to have the scan so that you know things are really happening.  When you go for your first scan, if it is at 7:45 am, go early as the waiting room was full when we went last week, it seemed like everyone had the same time.  I'm going back down tomorrow morning for the next scan so hopefully we will find out more details.

Fiona


----------



## chocpop

Hi all

Apps-just really related to what you were saying about life always being on hold because we might be on maternity leave etc. Have not booked holidays, put off applying for new job, paid off my car "just in case" I am like that because making plans to do other things makes me feel as if I am giving up on the possibility of that elusive BFP. Hope that makes sense. Just go with your gut instinct. Hope that helps xo

Gemma10-also have MF probs. Had 1st ICSI at RVH in Mar. Our first appmt was about an hour long and involved going through treatment schedule and learning how to take meds-nasal spray and injections. Go with a list of questions although to be honest, you will get loads of good info from this site. All the best xo

love Neenee xo


----------



## Fionab

Hi everyone

Do you need to bring anything with you for EC - nightwear or anything like that?  I know it says not to wear perfume but can you wear jewellery (I was thinking just of my wedding ring).

Thanks
Fiona


----------



## TVGIRL

Hi girls! 

From reading the other message boards, and given my history, are these 3 months of clomid just a step towards ivf?

Are the doctors just playing silly beggars and going through a checklist of medication??

Or is my paranoia just a nasty side effect??



TVGIRL


----------



## Fionab

TVGirl, I haven't Clomid so can't help with your query.

I had EC today at RFC and they got 14 eggs.  I'm absolutely delighted so fingers crossed for the ET on Friday.  I was very queasy after the EC so they kept me for longer to see if it would settle down.  We only made it as far as Sprucefield roundabout when I was very sick, luckily I had brought a plastic bad just in case!!  I'm sore now so I'm heading back to bed now.

Hope everyone else is well,
Fiona


----------



## Starsky**

Just popped in for a quick nosey to see where everyone is at. Great news Fiona sending you   that there will be lots of embryos to choose from for your ET on Friday Fingers crossed that  you will be Celebrating in over two weeks time. Finding it hard as I read through the thread to remember everyone's name and their circumstances  so if I don't mention you please don't take it personally as Im always thinking of you all and where you happen to be at. Skywalker hope you are keeping well sending you all the best as you continue on your tx. To Cats and Ava not long now girls It hardly seems that long ago that you you were both announcing your BFPs and D day is nearly here, so happy and excited for you both and DHs. Tattie hope you are well and any news yet regarding tx at Sims? To Katiesue hope you are well also didnt get a chance to watch to those programmes but hopefully they will be repeated again if you notice that they are let me know. Wishing Berta all the best if memory serves me right I think you are probably on your two wk wait so sending you all my love. 
A quick update on myself got my letter through from the RFC so should be starting to DR again mid July.
Back on the rollercoaster again so will be relying on you girls for support but hopefully I won't be ranting too much although be warned My dosage is being increased!
Speak soon 
Take Care 
Love Starskyxx


----------



## Fionab

Hi everyone

Called this morning but none of our eggs have fertilised.  I was so shocked as I thought with so many eggs at least some would fertilise.  Waiting to hear about an appointment so hopefully they can tell us what might have caused the problem.  I think it will take some time to let this news sink in properly.

Fiona


----------



## Anthony Reid

Fionab said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Called this morning but none of our eggs have fertilised. I was so shocked as I thought with so many eggs at least some would fertilise. Waiting to hear about an appointment so hopefully they can tell us what might have caused the problem. I think it will take some time to let this news sink in properly.
> 
> Fiona


Sorry to hear that Fiona,

Sending big hugs,
Tony
x


----------



## TVGIRL

So sorry Fiona

Lots of  

TVGIRL


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone got my bfn today still no witch but i know its coming.Hubby has takin it really badly.Ill wait till he gets over it then its my turn.He is such a lovely person he deserves good stuff to happen.He never seems to get it though.Fiona Im so sorry to hear your news.This happened our first ivf with donor sperm.We have still not a reason.That was abot seven years ago.Make sure you find out if any other treatment failed as well.I found it really strange that 10 "perfect" eggs just died? Insist on an app right away.They do have time to fit you in just shout alot and insist on speaking to the doc,get him to call you.I always found it easy to see a doc when I needed something sorted.My last failed the doc rang me to find out our result. so sorry again


----------



## apparition

Hi all

sending Fiona and Berta lots of   
I know staying positive is really hard but finding out why might help.

Still need help on this problem! 
Dh and I started discussing getting a loan for home improvements and a motorhome. We have put this off in hope that things would happen and be better able to plan the future. If we get this remortgage it might be tricky on maternity leave and going part time. What am I to do?  

Do we go ahead and get the things we want and think about the consequences later - if they ever happen, or do we wait and see if the BFP arrives and changes our plans. Don't want to live our lives on hold for another year but don't want to give up our dreams of a baby?

Help HELP please what would you all do?

Thanks Apps


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone

No real personals - just know that I'm thinking about each and every one of you and sending you all       .

I just had to send big hugs to both Berta and Fiona.  

Fiona - I'm truly devastated for you.  To go through the entire process and then for it break down at the final hurdle is horrific.  You really do need an appointment SOON to see why this happened.  Just look after yourself, allow yourself time to grieve and hopefully you can get some answers.  I'm waffling - I'm sorry - but know that I'm thinking about you.

Berta - I'm truly sorry for you too.  You seem like a very strong person - wanting to help DH through his pain before getting started on your own feelings.  Be there for each other - I'm sure he wouldn't want you to be putting a brave face on things for him.  Again, I don't know what to say but I'm sending you big hugs and hope that you can get through this awful time.

Starsky - well done on getting a date for starting again soon!  Hopefully the higher dosage won't send you   or  

Apps - I'll send you a PM.

To everyone else, hello and hugs.

C xx


----------



## Fionab

Thanks to everyone for their wishes and hugs.

It has been hard to believe as we felt that we had so many eggs there would always be some chance.  We asked the consultant and she is saying the eggs and sperm did not bind but they couldn't tell us why.  I think that makes it harder to deal with as we don't know what we can do different the next time.  They are advising us to go for ICSI the next time.  We are going down to RFC today so hopefully we can find out more.

Fiona


----------



## TVGIRL

Had an internal scan today (day 10) and I apparantly have 3 follicles!!!

Going on hols for a week tomorrow, so hopefully I'll bring a little something extra back!!   

Only thing worrying me know, is that the consultant says there would be a risk of triplets  

Oh well, any miracle is welcome.

Lots of    to everyone, especially Apps.

See you all in a week 

TVGIRL


----------



## blue ribbon

hi all
waiting to be seen at the sims clinic at the end of june but today i got a letter from the royal for an appointment rang them and i have an appointment on the 13th june i was wondering if anyone can tell me how long do u normally have to wait then after the first appointment any information would be most grateful and any advice as to what to expect at the first appointment


----------



## Fionab

Berta, I'm sorry to hear that you got a BFN.  It takes a while for the news to really sink in before you can even begin to deal with it.  People who don't have fertility problems try to be so helpful but they really don't understand.

TVGIRL, glad things are going well.

Blue Ribbon, I assume you are having IVF.  If this is your appointment before starting on day 21 then you wil be starting on day 21 of your period.  This could also be the appointment just to take blood tests before you can start.

Fiona


----------



## emmsy

Fiona & Berta - I am so so sorry. Please take care of yourselves and your DHs     


Take Care  

Ems xxx


----------



## skywalker

hello,

fiona - i am so devastated for you.  i am sending you big hugs - look after yourself and dh   .

berta - i am so sorry that you had a bfn - again take care of yourself and dh    

it is a very down weekend all over the place.  

love 
skywalker


----------



## Starsky**

Just want to send Berta and Fiona all my love and your DHs also, reading your posts just reminded me how tough this can be and unfortunately there are lots of disappointments and lows but take time to let your emotions out and then come back kicking and fighting that it CAN happen and all the things that are thrown at us just makes us more determined that one way or another WE will all be MUMMIES one day (WE just have to believe). Sending everyone else all my love Starskyxx


----------



## katiesue

Fiona & Berta I am so so sorry    

Starksy, glad you got your date thru for d/r, mid July wont be long coming round so keeping everything crossed for you  

TVgirl, hope you've a lovely holiday & come home with a little stowaway on board  

Cats & Ava hope you're keeping well, on the countdown now girls    

Apps, its so hard to know what to do, you cant put your life on hold but you have to stay positive that you will get your BFP .. we spent all our money on ivf & doing up the house last year so by the time I got my BFP we were well in the minus, so now its economy drive & buying a few things every month ... I have the odd panic about how we'll manage during maternity leave & coming back p/t but at the end of the day as long as you have a roof over your head & food on the table then you'll get by. Maybe consider getting a loan for either home improvements or a motorhome, or get a bit extra to put away in a "baby bank account"? HTH

Luv & hugs to everyone else, Kate xo


----------



## Lips

Hi gilrls

just popped on.  berta so sorry for your BFN and Fiona, cant believe you had no fertilisation, maybe they will go for icsi next time?

Emmsy how are you keeping??

Tishy, havent heard from you for ages, how are things??

Good luck to all the girls starting out on the rollercoaster again.

Blueribbon, bet its just bloods, i remember getting all excited and they took blood and sent us home, so dissappointing the first appointment.

TV girl hope you get that miracle.

I am 18wks now, feel massive, a small price to pay, next scan at 22 wks so around 2nd July and going to book one of those 3d/4d scans, much cheaper in Dublin, 170-230 Euro its £230 sterling in Belfast.

All seems to be going well now after my nightmare first three months, so fingers crossed for me.


----------



## emmsy

Hi girls!

So sorry I have been a bit AWOL I have been reading all posts, there is just so many of us all now to do personals!   But I wish you all the luck and love in the world for your journeys     

We went for our big 20wk scan on Friday and everything was absolutely perfect, its fantastic how in depth they go with the scan. I have to come back this Friday for a rescan as baba had tucked its head into my bladder and they couldn't get a full head measurement no matter what, sugary drink, long walk you name it baba wouldn't shift! The radiographer said the head looks absolutely fine but she needs the measurement so to come back next week and hopefully we can get the measurement then, so no complaints from me and DH to get another wee look!!!    Other than that I am just working away trying to keep busy and getting the new house in some sort of order. It's purely decoration needed thank God no walls knocking down or anything so easy enough -says she who wouldn't know a paint brush from a scraper!!!   

Must go back and do another bit of work, well pretend to anyway!!! I really hope you are all well and I promise I will do personals very very soon

Take care

Ems xxx


----------



## Lips

Emmsy

thats great, you must be delighted, its gr8 to get that scan over with and a bonus to have a second look next week.

Make sure your not the one doing the scraping and painting, just the ordering and choosing of the colours etc.

Lips


----------



## emmsy

Thanks a mil Lips

Good luck for your big scan too! 3d/4d That will be wonderful to see I bet you can't wait, that is a very reasonable price you were quoted for Dublin. Just put the nightmare of the first three months behind you and try and enjoy your pregnancy now if possible!  I'm taking it day by day and now the sickness has left me I feel great, nervous which of course is natural but trying to savour every minute because I don't know about you but this pregnancy is flying in!!! Considering all our relatives pretty much knew from 4.5wks we were pregnant I thought it would drag out but over half way there now - wonderful!!  

Enjoy the rest of your day Lips and talk to you soon

Take care of u and bump!

Ems xxx


----------



## skywalker

hello girlies,

how are you all?  

i thought i was alright on the synarel but had a major crying fit last night where i hyperventilated for 1 and a half hours which could not be good for this whole treatment.  it was other the stupidest wee argument which i would have normally grumbled about and then thought stuff it but oh no not last night.  i was like a wounded animal  .  dh was no use - he cleared out to spray weeds  .  i think work and the stresses at home are really getting to me now.  my sisters say i should just walk away from these situations but it's not that simple or easy.  i can't believe how bad it was!  i think i will go to work and take a couple of days off.  unfortunately i am on call this week starting friday so that is 24/7 working which is bad at the best of times. any hints or tips?

has anyone been as bad on the d/reg drugs?  i'm ok today but it would not take much to oush me over the edge again!

sorry for the wee rant

thanks for listening 
skywalker


----------



## katiesue

Skywalker hun sorry you're having rough time of it  , some cycles I wasn't too bad when d/r & others I felt miserable. I did have acupuncture which I think helped me relax, other than that probably just have to suffer thru it & those hormones    When do you start your stims? Hopefully you'll not feel so bad once you get some "happy hormones" back in your system!

Lips & Ems glad to hear all is going well for you & your little 'uns  

Luv Kate xo


----------



## emmsy

Hi skywalker - Firstly a big   to you I hope you are feeling better now. Yes D/R can and was for me a horrible experience you just can't help it as Katiesue said its the hormones it makes the smallest thing magnify 100times!!! Your basically putting your body in a menopausal state so of course you are going to get all the side effects that go with it and then stimms will boost you again. Its a very fragile time but as long as you realise that it is the drugs and try to accept that you will get days like this, it won't decide the final outcome so don't worry about it not being good for the treatment. Try and relax - acupuncture is a great suggestion. The best thing your DH did was to stay out of your way for a while, i'm sure he feels for you and god love them but the men just do not know what to do for the best. can anyone else cover with work? And possibly get yourself signed off for the week to look after yourself?  I hope you work it out love, sorry if Ive been no use at all but just wanted to give you a hug and let you know you are not alone in how you are feeling. Take care  

Hi katiesue - How's everything going with you and your bump? I hope you are well. What do you think of these clammy nights!!!! i can't sleep at all - supposed to be good all week, nice to see but it is hard going with the extra body heat and cargo!!!   

To all the other girlies I hope you are all well and you all have a great day!!!  

Take care  

Ems xxx


----------



## Tattie

ladies (and a big hello to the newbies),

Just to let you all know that I am still around lurking   and I am always thinking about you girls  .  

My lovely hubbie took me away to Cyprus   for a relaxing week in the sun.  We are only home and I am unfortunately back to work today  !!

We have a great wee crowd of Norn Iron ladies now and I am sure I will catch up to date with all of the newbies soon.

We will be starting the dreaded sniffing   on the 1st July  .  We have to go down to Sims on the 11th July for a wee scan   and to go through the drugs as they are giving me different drugs than we had at the Royal  .  Then the old jabbing begins on the 13th July.  They have my egg transfer scheduled in for 30th July being our 2nd wedding anniversary (fingers crossed we get the present we so want!!)  

Big hello to my lovely friend Cats  , I hope you are keeping ok and trying to keep those feet up as much as possible, how likely eh? (I will email you soon hon!).

KatieSue / Ava hope you both are keeping well, also with the feet up (thinking of you both)!!

Skywalker, I hope you are keeping ok too and that you haven’t hit DH over the head with any ornaments or that  .  I remember those days  !  I am actually dreading starting the sniffing lark as I am on a totally different spray this time (Buserelin) and god only knows what effect it will have on me!  The offer of a copy of the relaxation cd still stands, just let me know!!

Starsky, I hope you are keeping well?  Pleased to hear that you will be starting in July also, we might just be stimming around the same time!!??

FionaB and Berta, I am thinking of you both  

Lots of love

Tattie


----------



## apparition

Hi all
i'm sending you my     toughts
as I have a few to spare.

AF turned up today after 4 days of teasing spotting - first time it has lasted this long - anyone else get this? Consultant said in a vague way it was nothing to worry about. Won't get to the Royal until October but at least I know I'm on the list. What is strange though is that this is the first month I don't care - not even oh good another month of trying - I simply don't care    Is there something wrong - have I crossed to the dark side?
Worried about starting the clomid again tomorrow as I very realxed in thge baby department and hate the way the tablet make me so upset and sorrowful    

It always helps me to think of Skywalker asnd all you IVF girls to put my tribulations in perspective. You are an inspiaration to those earlier in the journey.  
  
Very focused on buying a motorhome. Only thing making me happy  
- does anyone out there have one?

AT least the weather is great and DH has nearly finished creating a great patio just in time for BBQ seaon. It should really help with the chilling out.

Love to all
Apps


----------



## Fionab

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes, it has really helped both DH and myself.

It took me a while to accept the no fertilisation mainly because we had so many eggs and they were all mature.  We were also told that the sperm was good and they could find no reason why none had fertilised.  We are going to try for ICSI the next time but they said the waiting list for private ICSI at RFC was around 6 months so that would be around November/December.  The NHS list for ICSI was around 10 months to 1 year so we shall see nearer the time.

Emms and Lips, glad your pregnancies are going well.

Skywalker, the d/r does get better – I did feel a bit weepy at the start but it soon passed.  I just was so tired all the time.

Tattie, good luck for starting on 1st July.  

Apps, are you starting IVF at the Royal?  


Fiona


----------



## skywalker

hello everyone

it is a fantastic sunny day in the wild north!! (coleraine).  

fiona - it's good that you are in a better place at the moment.  good luck for the next cycle.  i though the tiredness was just me - thank goodness it's the drugs - at this time of the evening i am bone tired!!  so i rest more now.

apps - sorry about the old witch turning up - better luck for next cycle.

tattie - how are you?  it's great you had a fantastic holiday - i was in cyprus a few years ago and i would go back.  i have the relaxation cd which ava lent to me (i must return to you ava  )  

emmsy - thank you for the hugs and advice. how are you keeping?

katie - how are you and the wee bump (or maybe a lot bigger bump now i'm sure!)? i do have acupuncture which is very good and i do fall asleep with.  i'm just very tired at the mo and am prob doing too much. 

starsky- it's great you have a dat to start you new cycle - good luck i'm thinking about you - this will be your time!   

hello to everyone else and thank you for all the lovely nice messages you have send me.  it is great to know you are here.

the incident the other night has made me realise that i can not do everything   so i am now taking a couple of days off each week until ec and et then i will take 2 weeks off.  my work is too stressful and demanding to allow me to ease off so the boss is happy enough with the arrangement.  i just do not like be defeated by anything - although it does happen quite often  just look at my sig  !
anyway!

oh nearly forgot to tell youse about the lovely night i had on thursday with my friend in b/fast - we went to tapas two (sp?) opposite the merchant hotel - we had a great dinner and a bottle of wine then we decided to go to the merchant for the ultra expensive cocktails - lovely but.  then we went to the clothe ear for 2 more cocktails - needless to say i was not driving or working on friday !  i had the best night for a long time and i know i should not be out bozzing but goodness i needed it - so sorry for my debauchery    but it was fab!

talk to youse all later
skywalker


----------



## TVGIRL

everyone!

Back from my hols, and had another scan.

Turns out that the three follicles were just cysts!!

Never mind, app have 1 good one at the other side!  

So, I am on about day 6 of the dreaded  , I think?!?

Will keep you all posted

Bye for now!!   

TVGIRL


----------



## emmsy

TV GIRL on your 2WW          

Skywalker - Im glad you have taken sometime off to concentrate on yourself. Good for you for going out with your friend and letting your hair down, its definitely what the doctor ordered before you embark on the ec & et. Are you feeling a bit less stressed now? I really hope so   

Well girls we had to go for another scan on Friday because at the first scan baba's head was on my bladder so they couldn't do a proper head measurement and check the brain structures. True to form the same thing happened on Friday, however I was sent out with a litre of water in hand to try and push my bladder up so baba would move off it. So this evenutally worked after radiographer had press down on my tummy very hard a few times - was unpleasant to say the least considering my bladder was ready to explode!!!    So everything is absolutely fine. She said to us "You wanted to know the sex didn't you?" Well up until that point we didn't but as she asked we thought ok - so only her personal opinion she can't confirm 100% because they aren't really allowed but we are having a girl - definitely female parts was what she said!!!! My DH always thought it was a girl and I thought a boy. We are so delighted and do you know what? I'm not even disapointed that we didn't keep it a surprise because now she has a wee identity I feel more of a bond with her if that makes sense?     So there is big smiles all round in our house and I'm desperate to go on a pink spending spree!!!  

Well that's my news girls I hope you are all well and having a good day  

Take care  

Ems xxx


----------



## skywalker

hello,

it's gone a bit quiet in here at the mo!  well i have started my stimms yesterday  .  as always i'm not sure if i'm doing it right  .  i did feel very sick yesterday and i am completely wiped today.  just as well i'm off today  .  our first scan is on sunday so i'm not sure what to expect?  do they normally see anything or what is the procedure?

emmsy - it's great your scan was good.  keep well

tvgirl - good lusk for the next week - so now 1ww! 

cats, katiesue, ava, starsky, tattie - how are you all? our wee belfast meet girlies, i often think about you and wonder how you are all getting on? good luck with the arrivals and the next cycles.

i must go and make myself look decent 

talk to youse soon
skywalker


----------



## Lips

Good luck skywalker with the stims, they just look for follies on the first scan dont they??

TVGirl last week, hope you are coping ok.

Emmsy, luck you have the scan over you.

Tishy, where have you gone

Im due my next scan on 2nd July, pregnancy going quick but scans really slow, roll on.

Very quiet here at minute, must be the hols, mind you maybe everyone is doing what I do and reading most days but only posting occaissionally.

Hi to all
Lips


----------



## TVGIRL

Hmmm....

Have had cramping on and off from monday, especially bad yesterday, and now I have a really strange taste in my mouth!!

Trying not to read too much into it, but I may be       by the time next wed comes! 

TVGIRL


----------



## Fionab

Tvgirl, good luck with your 2WW

Skywalker, definitely take time off to relax.  When I spoke to my GP she said that I should take the 2 weeks off as we were pinning so much on the IVF working that I shouldn’t take any risks.  Our first scan was just to check your ovaries to ensure that there was follicles in there and they measure the size of them.  It doesn’t take very long at all but you will find the RFC quite busy on a Sunday morning.

Ems, congratulations on your scan and glad it is all going well for you.

Lips, good luck with your scan.

I have had a lot of nausea and diarrahoea (spelling?) since my egg collection and am still off sick 2 and a half weeks later, the pain went away after about a week.  It does seem to be clearing up now and I hope to go back to work next week. 

Fiona


----------



## katiesue

Skywalker, hope the stims are going well & you're feeling not so hormonal   GL with your scan on Sunday, its good you're getting scanned early it should help prevent you becoming over stimulated & you might be able to see some follies developing (my first scan wasn't usually until 8 days on stims so not too sure!)   

TVgirl, GL with your 2ww, I know how symptoms can drive you   fingers crossed for a BFP  

Fiona, sorry you're feeling so unwell hope you're on the mend soon 

Emmsy, congrats on your little pink bundle  ... we also know the gender (altho trying to keep it to ourselves) I definitely think it helps you bond with the baby & imagine life with your daughter/son ... some people think that since its not a surprise it might not be just as special but I dont agree nothing can spoil the day our little 'uns come into the world!!


Tattie, glad to hear things moving with Simms, fingers & toes crossed tightly during July & Aug for you & Starksy, have been thinking about you both  


Catspyjamas, good to catch up with you again ... next time I see you you'll be a mommy    I cant believe how fast the time is passing eeeekkkkkk!!!!  

Luv & hugs to everyone else, Kate xoxo


----------



## Hally74

Hi Girls

Can I join you all?

My thoughts are with all of you that are going thru the rough stages, and congrats to everyone who has had a well deserved success....

Been reading a lot of your posts today.  And had a giggle at all of the comments on the RFC, thank the lord alot of you think the same as ourselves, I was begining to think it was just me who thought admin were useless.

We had our 1st ivf treatment there.  We got just as frustrated as a lot of you have by the sound of things.  There were days when I felt like bashing those admin workers (via the telephone even thou I'm not usually an aggressive person),  providing they answered the blinking thing in the 1st place.  Need I say it did not fill me with confidence re their competence prior to treatment.  But I can agree with you - that the nurses were on the whole pretty good.  In fact some were lovely.

I'm hoping I can pick your brains on a few questions:

Had 1st ivf as I said earlier in April, with a wonderful bfp, but the bad news is I had a m/c in May at 6 wks.  This ended up with me having a D&C on the 30th May.
Dr Traub (anyone with him?) said I would receive a follow up appt in a few weeks, I know it's only been just over 2 wks since m/c  but nothing yet!!!

How long does it take to receive one  My 1st treatment was private. Should I be ringing to pester them? - going by past experience will likely never receive anything...

Also I think I read on some of RFC literature that 4 months was rec before trying another cycle, anyone know is this true?  Has anyone been able to cycle sooner than that?  Say 2 or 3 months?

Reading up on ivf on American sites they all seem to cycle again straight again.......
Many thanks for help
xxx


----------



## TVGIRL

Welcome Hally + so sorry about your m/c 

Have had no experience with RVH, as I'm only on clomid, but this message board is great so hopefully someone can tell you.

Hello Apps, long time no hear  

REALLY trying to stay away from the peesticks, although don't think i'll get a BFP this time as I'm cramping up too much (even though I NEVER get cramps) 

Feeling a little bit blue   

TVGIRL


----------



## apparition

Hi all
quiet here - really not focused on the baby thing at all at the mo - really had enough and sitting well back from TTC. Have to have my literature review for my disertation in by July 2nd so up to my ears in books and been planning a camping holiday to Fermanagh in a week or so and busy buying all sorts of goodies. Also decided on a budget for the campervan and going for it. Head stuck in Autotrader and motorhome websites. 

Welcome Hally - what an awful time you have had. We are all hear for you  

Hi TV GIRL - sorry for the absence - good holiday? Stay cool.

Love to all. Apps


----------



## Hally74

Thanks for the welcome, Apps & TV Girl.

Yes it's been a rollercoaster & a rough ride these last few months. But hopefully we are dealing and coping with it in the right way.  

Can understand what others are going thru completely. 

xxx


----------



## Fionab

Hally, welcome to the board.  Sorry about your miscarriage.  I'm not with Dr Taub so can't help you there.  Our first IVF was cancelled due to no fertilisation and we had a follow appointment in a few days.  Dr McManus called us and we organised the appointment for the next day at that call.  You could try calling the RFC to check.
We were told to wait 3 months for another attempt but the waiting list for private ICSI is 6 months so we have to wait for that (we were transferred from IVF to ICSI list).  The NHS waiting list is about a year based on our date of entry onto the list.

Apps, good luck with finding a campervan.

TVGIRL, hope the cramping is better and it comes to nothing.

Fiona


----------



## emmsy

Hi Hally

Welcome to our humble abode. I am so sorry to hear of your miscarriage I hope you and DH are ok. I understand completely about your frustrations with RFC Admin I have been there too   

I never went private and I had ICSI but you can see from my ticker below that our first attempt at FET resulted in a BFN we were told we would receive a follow up appointment 6-8 weeks later which we did. At that appointment our consultant ran through all our options with us. How long now have you been waiting on this appointment? I would definitely ring and ask to speak to Dr Traub or the nurses station (definitely bypass Admin) that's what I always did to get any answers!!! Just to ensure he's put through for your appointment.  I think for you to start again, and again don't quote me on this Im unsure after miscarriage but after BFN they usually prefer you to wait 3 months as they like you to have 2 periods in that time to know your body is ready again. Someone else may have a better knowledge of this but just giving you what I vaguely remember reading/being told. Good luck Hally on your journey and let us know how you get on   

Apps - Good luck with the dissertation and the campervan hunting!     

TVGIRL - Sorry your feeling blue but as you know in this 'funny' old game of infertility cramps aint always a bad sign so take it easy, try to stay away from the peesticks    and good luck    

Hi Fionab and the rest of the gang I hope you are all well    

Take care

Ems xxx


----------



## Hally74

Hi all

Thanks for the welcomes & all of your info Fiona & Ems.

It kinda confirms what I already thought that I will need a couple of AF's before being able to start ivf 2.  Think I will ring Dr Traub if no appt by this Thursday.


Had a bit of a tearful day today.  Was at church & it was childrens day, they all looked so cute singing etc and I got a little emotional at the thought of never having any of my own.  Had to work really hard not to cry in the middle of the service.  People would think I had gone bonkers.....

Guess I'm not just over the m/c yet....

I'm very curious that the Americans cycle one after the other?  Not saying I would like to do that, I guess I your body does need to recover from the drugs etc, but does anyone know how come they do it that way?  Also how come they are retrieving so many eggs like 17 or 20?  I was told anything over 13/14 was ohss?

Thanks Hally
xxx


----------



## Hally74

Fiona,
posted by mistake before finished.  Sorry to hear no fertilisation took place.  You must have been guttered.  Flip but this whole IF business stinks. 

Were they able to give you answers why?  Such a long waiting list, that really doesn't help either does it.  Think we gonna be bankrupt if next attempt does not work.



Ems, Congrats you must be so excited.  Always glad to hear someone has had an ivf success it gives me a little hope.........

Goodnight all
xxx


----------



## katiesue

Hi Hally, welcome to the forum. Im sorry for your loss    I know the pain of a m/c so you have my every sympathy, give yourself time to grieve for your angel, I dont honestly think you ever get over it, just that time makes it a bit easier to cope with everyday life. I found that the m/c boards helped & also reading thru some of the poems    (I have a copy of poems if you wanted me to email them to you send me PM)
I cant help with the Royal as I cycled with Origin ... I got 32 eggs & mild ohss from taking too high a dose of stims, lots of eggs isn't always good cos I had to stim for a few days less than first thought so eggs maybe weren't of good quality ... I ended up with 10 frosties.
Im sure you'll find these boards a great source of support & if you need any help, we're always here  

Luv Kate xo


----------



## tishy

Hello Everyone

Sorry I have been AWOl for so long - I was up to my eyes in work, then had a really horrible bug and then was away in Cornwall on holidays - so we got back yesterday and I had taken today off work to catch up on housework, washing and shopping, but here I am on the computer!!

Lips - sorry I haven't responded before now.  Glad to hear that everything is OK with you and the baby, hopefully now you are beginning to enjoy being pregnant and getting an opportunity to relax a little if your husband is back on his feet?? 

I have my big scan tomorrow at the Royal - as always I am quite anxious (do people with normal pregnancies agonise as much as us fertility assisted folk?), just hoping and praying that the baby is OK - I feel the odd little movement but have convinced myself I should be feeling far more and have been poking and prodding my ever increasing tummy to provoke a reaction - usually to no avail ...

There are so many new people on the NI Girls thread which is great to see - please bear with me as I try and get acquainted with you all and I promise I will do my best to keep in touch as best I can.

Starsky - delighted to hear you will be starting treatment again soon - it seems to have come round pretty quickly, does it see mthat way to you?  Good luck and best wishes with this cycle.

Katie Sue/Emmsy - time is marching on for you two - the big day is fast approaching.  Hope you are keeping well.

Skywalker - good luck with the stimming.

OK - better go and do some of the things on my list today.

I will let you know how the scan tomorrow goes - please God everything is OK.

Take care

Tishy


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone

I'm one of the guilty ones who has been reading but not posting recently - I really should be working hard on my thesis and feel guilty at typing something that isn't thesis-related but it doesn't stop me from reading all your posts and thinking about you all.

Hello and welcome to *Hally * - sorry to hear about your miscarriage, that must've been truly devastating. I went private for my 1st IVF (Dr McManus) and when it failed I got a review appointment through for about 4-6 weeks later. I'd definitely chase them up - my excuse for that was that we were going on holiday and I wanted to get things sorted beforehand. Total lies, of course, but it got the appointment through. I had an email address for Dr McManus so was able to contact her directly, which helped enormously. I waited just over three months before my second course, which came through on the NHS and TBH there is no way on earth was I ready - emotionally or physically - to have started any sooner. Hopefully you'll hear something soon and your next cycle will be the one that works. As I'm sure you've found out already, you'll get great support on here.

Hi *KatieSue*, lovely to see you again last week. Hope you got some quality shopping fitted in after I left you though hopefully you didn't spend quite as much as I ended up doing (bloody car dealers   ).

*Tishy*, best of luck for your big scan tomorrow. I know I was worried sick about mine so can relate to how you're feeling. My top tip would be to make sure you get something to eat about an hour beforehand. Mine was just after lunch and baby performed like a good 'un! Don't be worrying yourself about not feeling too many movements either at this stage - there's still tons of room for beanie to be moving around in without bumping off things and you'll have plenty of opportunities to get a little foot wedged under your ribs yet (ouch). Let us know how you get on.

Congratulations *Emmsy * on having a little girl! Like KatieSue, we too know the flavour of our baby but are keeping it secret. I love having a secret again . I definitely agree that it helps you bond better and allows you to plan things more and I don't feel the slightest bit of disappointment that the element of surprise has been taken away. There's no way on earth I could've waited nine months to find out!

*Skywalker*, any news on how your scan went? Hopefully you got on OK. What about a date for your EC and ET, anything yet? Keeping everything crossed for you hun    

*TVGirl*, try to stay away from the pee sticks . Keeping everything crossed for you as well    

I'm doing well - in theory, I have five weeks to go and am starting to get a bit scared. DH is so excited its unbelievable but at the minute, I just can't get past the birth part. We have our final scan on Friday and its hard to believe that after this, the next time we'll see the baby will be at the birth. I'm sure *Ava * can relate to this - I know you're due a few days ahead of me so I hope everything is going OK with you two too.

Hello to *Tattie, Apparition, Lips, FionaB, Starksy * and everyone else I've missed. There are so many of us now, its impossible to remember everyone but hope you're all well.


----------



## emmsy

*GOOD LUCK TISHY FOR YOUR BIG SCAN TOMORROW!!!! *    You will be amazed! Enjoy it and let us know how you get on. Are you looking to find out the sex too or can you hold out to the end?!!!!  

Cats our lovely leader its wonderful to hear from you again - Im glad you are well and your DH is so excited. Are you nesting yet? have you the burst of energy everyone talks about or are you tired? Its only natural you're scared about the birth - it does seem to come round so quickly!!!! Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy (5wks to go - wonderful!!!!!)    

Lips,Tattie, Katiesue, Ava, Tishy, Hally, Fionab,TVGIRL,Skywalker,Starsky, Apps and the rest of the gang I hope you are all well

Have a good day girls 

Ems xxx


----------



## allyjo

Hello everyone,

I am new to this site and this is my first IVF cycle I'm currently in the dreaded two week period and due my pregnancy test on FRIDAY ( which is also my wedding anniversary.  

Did have really sore tummy until yesterday which seem to have settled although I'm still slightly swollen - but think this is quite common.  

Like everyone else hoping for BFP but finding the waiting hard.

Good luck for everyone else whose awaiting to test.
And congratulation to those who've been sucessful


----------



## Fionab

Hally, I’m sure that it will take time to get over your miscarriage.  I was upset after we had no fertilisation and they could not tell us why – everything was good with the eggs and sperm but they just didn’t fertilise.  If there was a reason then it would be easier.  It’s annoying that the waiting list for private is so long when you have to pay so much for the IVF.  I had 14 eggs and they did say I was at risk of ohss but you do hear of people with many more – I was very sore after EC so I don’t know what it would be like if you did have more.

Ems, glad things are going well.

Tishy, good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Cats, glad to know that everything is going well, I’m sure that you are really excited.

Allyjo, good luck for pregnancy test on Friday, I really hope you get a BFP.

Fiona


----------



## skywalker

good evening,

it is a lovely evening here and to top it off i have been lounging around and my slave (formerly known as dh  ) is cutting the garden  .  i have an exhausting couple of weeks so i have guilted dh into becoming my slave for the week - makes a change from the other way about.  i have found when the books say to rest you probably should  .  the scan was so quick yesterday the doctor boyle ( i think) whipped in, scanned me, muttered about having at least 2 on one side and he couldn't really find the other side but decided that it was ok and i'm not hyperstimmulating (sp?) so i am on track for my next scan next monday.  then hopefully ec on wednesday.  the major symptoms are painful sides ( i have had ovulation pains since i was a teenager) and tiredness.

thank you all the good luck messages it means so much to me to know you all are here.

hally - hello and welcome! i am really sorry about your loss. take it easy on yourself at the minute, having gone through a few mc's all within 9 months (ironic i know!) i did think i was ready for things before i really was.  i never realised just how bad i was until i was out the side of the whole thing as katie says give yourself a wee bit of breathing space.  it is natural to want to go ahead with things straight away again.  big hugs for you and dh.  let me know if there is anything i can do.

fionab - i hope you are feeling better.  have you been resting up and pampering yourself?

ally - hello and it is good you have found us.  it is a great wee group we have here.  good luck for the next few days   .

cats - how are you?  it isn't long now!    i'm sure dh is over the moon.  we do forget just how badly affected they are by this whole process and i'm sure he can't believe how little time is left until you can meet the wee one.  keep well and look after yourself.  

katie - how are you? you must be starting to count the time down too!  you probaly don't want to hot a summer as i'm sure your wee oven keeps you very warm already!

tishy- it is great to see you back.  i hope you had a lovely time in cornwall - it is somewhere dh and i would love to see.  good luck with the scan tomorrow  

apps - it is great to plan things like that.  my dh could give you tips on how to decipher the autotrader - he is obsessed with the thing - if you ever see us in the rfc waiting room (ugh!)  he is the one with either the autotrader or the farm trader (tractor thingy!)

tvgirl - good luck with this cycle - you never know it could be this time!  

emmsy - how are you keeping?  

hello to starsky, ava, tattie, and anyone else i have missed!

talk to youse later
skywalker


----------



## skywalker

sorry,

can i ask you did the synarel dose stay the same once you starte stimms?  i'm on the high puregon dose regimen.

thanks
skywalker


----------



## Lips

Hi girls

my last post was just saying how quiet it was, then you turn your back for a second and it goes mad.

TVGirl, one more day to go, hang in there.

Tishy, gr8 to hear from you, good luck with big scan, ive two whole more weeks to wait, its awful.  Im the same as you re moves, feel bits but am willing them on the whole day.  I think we are more nuts than normal pg's.

Emmsy, a wee girl, I think I missed that post, ooohhh, i would love to know but not at the same time.  I still havent told my wee girl but i have a story about a wee tiger who is getting a new baby, so when i read that i say would you like one.  She is adamant she wants a sister, could be tricky.

Cats and Ava, wow, can't believe you girls are due in the next 4/5 weeks, wow, get some rest now, you will be sleep deprived afterwards.  So many of my friends had planned a few weeks rest before hand and went early and got none, take heed.


Skywalker hope you are not too nuts, cant remember about synarel, think its the same but would have to check my instruction sheet.

Hally, sorry about m/c, My first cycle i had 29 eggs, they stopped at that point there were more but i was sore.  I went to freeze all and had severe OHSS.  This was just on a normal dose, next time i had low dose, just the meds work diffferent on people.  I think i had one period before getting ready for FET, but in my case didnt need to produce eggs as had loads, so maight be why i didnt wait so long.  I was with Dr McManus, like that i had her email and let her know my result of pee stick directly, she then always arranfged my follow ups.  Phone Traub direct, I met him a few times, reminds me of a 70's porn star every time i see him, (not that i watch 70's porn but you know what i mean with the mustache etc,) very nice guy.

allyjo good luck for friday.  Hi to Fionab, katie, apps and anyone ive missed

Lips


----------



## emmsy

Lips - I had to laugh -  70's porn star!!!!!    I know what you mean - he really does look like one!!!!    

Ally - Hello and Welcome -           for Friday - I hope you get the best anniversary present ever!!!

Hello to everyone else on this damp and miserable morning!!!  

Ems xxx


----------



## emmsy

Oh forgot to add - Skywalker - my synarel dose stayed the same when i stimmed    

Ems xxx


----------



## Tattie

Just a quick message girlies to let you all know the good news................. 

AVA has had a little    she has named him Joe and he arrived 6 weeks early on the 10th of June (she didn't tell me the weight!), she had a natural delivery and she said he's beautiful, which I'm sure he is!! He has been in special care with a few problems but she is hoping to get him home soon!

CONGRATULATIONS MR & MRS AVA

Lots of Love

Tattie


----------



## Hally74

Hi girls (jeepers their are so many)

Must be half of us girls in Norn Iron getting fertility treatment.

Thanks for all of your kind thoughts re m/c.  Lips, you saying Dr Traub looks like 70's porn star made me laugh.  He does kinda gives me the he-bee jeebees - But was well recommended & is nice enough, (kinda think anyone who got their head & hand stuck up my privates gives me the he-bees).

29 eggs lips - holy smoke no wonder you were sore!!! 

Think I agree with you all on the time to heal issue, and were it not for my health I would be quite happy to dander along at a leisurely pace, but because I have R.A and off of my medications I am under pressure to cycle again as soon as they will let me.  Every day is agony with joint pain, which makes weeks seem like yrs.

Sorry if I don't reply to all personally, you have all been so nice, I will hopefully get to know you all without mixing anyone up.  

Good luck to anyone doing hpt's in the next few days, am crossing everything for you.  

Girls who have had success, hope you taking care of yourselves.

Anyone in same 'no mans land position' as myself - hopefully our day will come...

xxx


----------



## Fionab

Skywalker, my synarel dose styed the same throughout the stimming.

That's great news that Ava has had the baby and all is going well 

Hally, our turn will come sooner or later.  

Fiona


----------



## emmsy

CONGRATULATIONS AVA & DH ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL SON JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!       


MAY HE CONTINUE DOING SO WELL AND I HOPE YOU GET HIM HOME WITH MUMMY & DADDY VERY SOON

LOTS OF LOVE TO YOU ALL  

EMS XXX


----------



## allyjo

Hello Everyone.

Thank you for you kind wishes.... Wishing the time would rush on,  one  minute I think it may have worked and the next I'm convinced it hasn't guess this is the Joys of  

I agree with your summarising of Dr Traub. My Dr is McFaul but I haven't seen the same DR twice since the scans. Would have been nice. have you more chance of seeing the same Dr in Origin clinic.

Always good news to hear that a BABY has arrived safely and well.  One hopes we all get the chance soon.

29 eggs I am so impressed I had 18 and struggled for a few days post transfer - so be careful. lots of TLC.

Good to know there are others in the same position as me...


----------



## Starsky**

HI Girls (GUILTY ASWELL AS READING BUT NOT POSTING...HAVENT BEEN ON LINE FOR A FEW DAYS AND SO MUCH HAS BEEN HAPPENING) CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to Ava on the birth of her baby son JOE so so happy for you and DH and wishing you all the best that you will have your bundle of joy home very soon.  . To Cats, Katiesue, Emmsy, Tishy and Lips  wishing you all the best and hoping that things are going fine Im sure your all getting excited especially aftrer Ava's news. Oh all the best for your scans. Good luck to Allyjo and Tvgirl keeping everything crossed for you. Welcome Hally74 Im sorry to hear of your recent experiences Im in a similiar position to yourself in that I cycled in Mar/Apr time although I got a BFN but Ive been ofered tx again but we have decided to postpone it by a month as there is work being carried out in the lab in Jul/Aug so we we are off on holiday soon Hubbys surprise and I do feel that I will be more ready after I come back rather than starting into it again at the start of July, but I do feel for you and can relate to you as I have had similiar experiences around children (AsI work with pre-schoolers and it seem that every month someone is expecting or has had a baby but you have to believe that our time will come and not to think about, if it doesn't. Skywalker wishing you all the best for your EC and ET and remember mentally we will be there holding your hand . Hi Tattie wishing you all the best as you start tx soon. I hope I havent left anyone out  Lots of Love Starskyxx


----------



## TVGIRL

Hello everyone!!

Just wanted to let everyone know the good news.

I got a      

Will post more later

Apps - Hope you and DH are OK. My love and    to you both

To everyone else TTC      


TVGIRL


----------



## Fionab

TVGIRL, congratulations on your BFP.  I'm so pleased for you, keep us posted on how things are going.

Fiona


----------



## allyjo

Congratulations TV GIRL        


Thanks for the wishes starsky

much more positive tonight thanks to all your support   

THANK YOU


----------



## tishy

Hi Girls

I am delighted to say that the big scan on Tuesday went great - everything was as it should be - such a relief, and I am such a worry-wort.  I feel like I can relax a little bit now, and am starting to feel the odd little kick which is reassuring.

Lips - I'm sure you can't wait until your scan - not long now.

Starsky - have a lovely holiday, go away and enjoy yourself before the treatment.

Huge congratulations to Ava on the birth of baby Joe - fantastic news - hope he continues to thrive.

Cats - hope these last few weeks aren't dragging too much for you.  Looking forward to the next arrival on NI Girls thread.

TV Girl - excellent news on the BFP - you must be on cloud nine - it is so hard to believe when you see those little lines, isn't it?  Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy.

AllyJo - fingers crossed for BFP - the 2WW is a nightmare, analysing every symptom -I know I thought I was going a bit crackers as did my DH!

Hally74 - sorry to hear about your m/c - I understand the temptation to jump back into another cycle, I'm sure you will start again when the time is right for you, which is the most important thing.

Emmsy - a little girl.  I was so convinced I was having a little boy and then had a girl - I love having a daughter, she is so much fun and I just adore dressing her up in all her beautiful clothes - if you are like me, you will find that you head for the childrens clothes shops first instead of the ladies - sad Mummy that I am!

Skywalker - hope you are holding up OK, and that the jabbing is going well.

Hi to all the other NI girls - Fionab, KatieSue, Apps, Tattie.

Tishy


----------



## skywalker

hello

ava - congratulations that is excellent i hope wee joe is home with you soon!  

tvgirls - also congratulations that is fantastic!   

starsky - thank you for all your help it is great to know that you all are here for me!    how are you doing? it is great about your holiday - where are you going?

ally - big hugs 

tishy - hello how are you?

thank you for the replies about synarel some of the other clinics seem to reduce the dose.  i did panic yesterday a bit because my stomach has now swollen and i was having a lot of 'pressure' feeling from there - mind you it is still there this morning - i'm taking that as a good sign!  i know how dogs feel now with all their puppies it must be so uncomfortable for them!  only 4 more days till our next scan then hopefully 6 days till ec!  (time is flying past)

hello to everyone else

i'll talk to you soon
skywalker


----------



## Lips

Morning

Ava congrats on baby joe, a boy, thats lovely, you must be thrilled.  

TVgirl omg BFP, im sure you cant believe it.

Tishy thats great the scan went well, do u think we can relax and enjoy it after this scan??

Skywalker only a week to ec, good luck.

Hi to everyone else

Talk soon

Lips


----------



## emmsy

TVGIRL -          - CONGRATULATIONS IM SURE YOU & DH ARE ON  

TISHY - Ahh Im so delighted your scan went well and you can feel baba move about it is so reassuring now  

STARSKY - Have a wonderful holiday your DH is so thoughtful to have booked it - where are you off to? It sounds like a good plan because you will be nice and chilled and ready to tackle anything when you come back   

SKYWALKER -   for your scan I'm sure with you feeling so swollen there are plenty of eggs in there! All the best for EC too!  

ALLYJO - Hang in there we are all thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way - im sure this 2WW is sending you             and big heap of babydust to you!   

LIPS - How are you keeping - Are you looking forward to your scan?  

Hally, Tattie, Apps,Fiona, Cats, Katiesue and the rest of the gang I hope you are all well   

Take care  

Ems xxx


----------



## apparition

Hi ALL
Hope everyone is well - only one day 'till holidays in Fermanagh. Never mind TTC prayers need prayers for  as we're camping. Likely to be off the circuit for a while so all my   to you all.

TVGIRL - biggest congratulations to you, DH and DD. Thanks for the gentleness - I don't know anyone as sensitive as you. One of us had to strike it lucky and you deserve it after all you have been through. You never know what the extra   might do for the rest of us.

Lets hope the good luck will spread out to all us NI girls. A close friend has been every day to the Clonard Novena and has said prayers to St. Gerard for all of us as I like to tell her about the baby gossip on the site - she has just had her second and feels for all us TTC.

Love to all 
Apps


----------



## Fionab

Skywalker, that sounds good about how you are feeling, good luck with your ec.

Apps, we can do with all the help we can get so tell you friend to keep it up.  Enjoy your holidays in Fermanagh, its a lovely part of NI.  

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## Starsky**

CONGRATULATIONS Tv girl so so happy for you sending you a big HUG. To Emmsy, Tishy and Skywalker thanks for your messages I was feeling a little guilty delaying Tx but now with only a couple of weeks until I see Mickey and Co in Florida I know that I will be able to forget about everything and come back ready to go go go. Skywalker thats definetely a good sign feeling all that pressure hopefully it wont be long before theres a little one in there putting pressure on everything!!! To Apparition enjoy your hols and it nice to know that your friend is thinking of us. To Allyjo glad to hear you are feeling a little better you will have your moments but remember we are always here for you. A big Hi to everyone else enjoy the rest of the Summer Solstice as my Dad always reminds us after this the nights will be on the turn and on that note I will love you and leave you all StarskyXX


----------



## Hally74

Just a quick note, 

CONGRATULATIONS TO TV GIRL ON YOUR BFP!!!

Bet you just grinning from ear to ear.......   

Rang the RFC yesterday morning to see when I will get my follow up appt.  AARRGH let the frustrations begin, they were to "get back to me".  Needless to say they never bothered their backsides.............. 

Gotta go, I will hopefully call be back later when got more time
xxx


----------



## allyjo

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know that I had

   this morning.

Phoned RFC and booked my appointment.
We go to Tenerife in 2 weeks time....

Still would have been nice...
Still no real period signs slight crampy but mostly nothing. Headache from all the tears...

Good luck for tomorrow do hope your news is better than mine.


----------



## emmsy

Allyjo - I am so so sorry    I don't what to say, other than I am thinking of you and DH           Take care of each other and I hope the break to Tenerife will do you both some good.   

Ems xxx


----------



## Starsky**

Allyjo so sorry to hear of your news thinking of you and Dh and praying that you will be feeling better after your hols,( it brought it all back to me but if I can give you any advice it would be to give in to your emotions and dont be to hard on yourself. )

To everyone else have a lovely weekend. Starskyxx


----------



## TVGIRL

Allyjo... so sorry  

Hope you have a nice restorative holiday. It's hard going this infertility lark.

I know I got very despondant last year, when I had 5 treatments and all of them were BFN.

When LVH gave me another 3 months of clomid, I thought they were having a laugh! I guess you never know what's round the corner as it worked 1st time??!!  

Please don't give up hope

 

TVGIRL


P.S.  How do you get the tickers to work?


----------



## TVGIRL

Sorry brain not working today   

Meant to say a big thankyou to everyone who has sent me congratulations.

I know it's not easy seeing someone with a bfp when you're trying so hard to get there yourself.

The orange theme really does work. I wore an orange tee-shirt on hols 

Well... it was either that or the fact I was on holiday!!!

 and   to everyone ttc. I hope my good fortune rubs off on everyone!!

TVGIRL


----------



## Fionab

Hally, hopefully you will hear soon about your follow-up appointment.

Allyjo, I’m really sorry to hear that you had a BFN.  It will take time for it to really sink in.  Take time to relax on holiday and spend time together.  I hope this board will help you like it did me, if you need anything then just ask.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## allyjo

Thank you for all your messages.


----------



## glitter girl

Hi, just found this site today, its good to see so many from n ire on here, dont have much of a clue how this works, so please bare with me, lol.


----------



## Hally74

Allyjo

Sorry to hear of your bfp.    No words can help with the disappointment you are probably feeling.  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope everyone is enjoying the beautiful summer weather we are having at the minute (not).  Reading of some of you heading away on their hols is giving me itchy feet & would love to be packing up and flying high anyone else feel the same?

Thinking of France this year, anyone suggest anywhere nice?

Hally
xxx


----------



## Lips

Allyjo

just a quick one, so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Get drunk on that holiday and get ready for the next go.  No words can help its such a dissappointment and very hard for people to understand.  We have all been there, but dont lose hope because miracles do happen

Lips


----------



## skywalker

hello,

ally - i'm sorry for the bfn. big hugs 

this is just a wee quick message cause i'm shattered.  we had a horrible day.  the scan was really [email protected]@p.  the dr could only see one ovary which only has 2 definite but poss 3 follies in it and the other ovary has gone awol.  so it was a real poss she was going to cancel the cycle but the oestradiol level came back good so it means there are 3 eggs hopefully so i want to take the gamble with them and go ahead.  the dr was very good and gave us the options.  i know the chances are slimmer now but i just could not walk away.  i thought i  could handle this if it went wrong but i was only kidding myself. 

thank you for all your help.
skywalker


----------



## emmsy

Hi Skywalker - Sorry to hear it didn't go too well at your follie scan but stay positive it only takes one little emby. Everything crossed for you that you get the 3 and they fertilise and you will soon be going loopy   on the 2WW. Positive things happen to positive thinkers!  When are you booked in for e/c?                              

Take care

Ems xxx


----------



## skywalker

hi emmsy

thank you for the positive vibes.  my egg collection is on wednesday at 11.30 so fingers crossed.

skywalker


----------



## emmsy

Skywalker - I don't know how I am typing this as I have fingers, eyes, toes, arms & legs crossed for you and I got my wee dog to do the same!!!!    In all seriousness - Good Luck for Wednesday!!!!     

Take care  

Ems xxx


----------



## Hally74

Hi all

Good luck Skywalker, sorry numbers were not better, but hopefully the ones you will get will be little crackers, will be thinking of you on Wednesday...

I finally got a follow up appointment for the 6th July today.  Have got no idea what they are going to say, and am feeling a little nervous already.

Hoping that the old witch AF shows up just before it, so that we can discuss future dates.  I kinda have Aug/Sept in my head to cycle again if they will let me.

I forgot to ask admin at the rfc, I take it the follow up appt does take place there?  Do you still go to the fertility centre?

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone hanging in there & doing ok?
Hally xxx


----------



## Fionab

Glitter girl, welcome to the site.

Skywalker, I know it is disappointing that your scan wasn’t better.  Hopefully those follicles will fertilise well after ec on Wednesday.  Good luck for the egg collection, it isn’t as bad as I expected so you will be fine.  

Hally, good luck for your follow up appointment on 6th July.  We were told the private waiting list for ICSI was about 6 months at RFC.  I think the private list for IVF is about the same.  Maybe you should ring and check with them before the appointment if you want to book a holiday.

Hi to everyone.

Fiona


----------



## emmsy

Glittergirl and welcome - How are you doing?   

Hally -     for your follow up appt on the 6th July. Yes your follow up appts are in the fertility centre. Hopefully you will get good news and won't have to wait too long to cycle again   

Hi Fiona and the rest of the gang I hope you are all doing ok  

Take care  

Ems xxx


----------



## Barbara

Hi girls just a quickie

Good luck skywalker with your collection tomorrow.  In my two treatments I go 6 eggs first time, 5 second (with increased doses).  The 2nd ovary may have gone awall at the scan but don't worry they will find it tomorrow.  Remember it is not the number of eggs but the quality that matters!!

Good luck and keep positive.

barbara


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the lovely welcoming messages. 
Just wondered if any of you ladies have any idea of how long you would have to wait for ivf treatment on the nhs, im currently waiting for an initial consultation in the R.V, that seems to be taking months so im under no illusions about the length of time i will wait for the actual treatment. Any information would be really appreciated, cheers.


----------



## allyjo

Hi everyone,

I will keep this brief as I try to pick myself up from the depth of my BFN.  It's not like I was really thinking that on the 1st cycle I was going to be lucky especially after reading some other peoples signature - but there was always the hope and while theres the hope of another cycle. I feel such a loss that I couldn't house my embryos for nine months. I went back to work today but had to leave as I just could n't manage it.  I thought that now my period had started then i'd be fine but every time you go to the toilet you get a nasty reminder that its all over... I stayed to the point were I was spending more time in the toilet hovering over it being sick when I really could n't justify my presence as I was no longer helping those I went to work to help and become a hinderance to them instead. 

I got a sick line for a week and I hope that I will feel a little more stable then but considering i've got a lot of things wrong in this cycle... not sure I should be planning that far a head.

Aly


----------



## Fionab

Glitter girl, the NHS waiting list depends on your trust (what used to be health boards).  We were told that we were around position 40 on the southern area IVF list and that was with a GP referral about 2 years ago.  I think most trusts carry out about 3 cycles of IVF and 3 of ICSI each month.  You should be working your way up the list - you should try phoning the RVH to see what they say (although it may take some time to get through).

Allyjo, I know what you mean about hoping with your first cycle we thought the same on our first attempt in April/May.  Your period is the final end of the disappointment and I know what you mean about it taking away your hopes.  It does get easier and don't go back to work until your body is ready, it will certainly tell you to take more time off if you need it.

Good luck skywalker for ec tomorrow.

Fiona


----------



## glitter girl

Fionab,

        Thanks for your reply. I am the southern trust also. I was referred to the Royal by the consultant in my hospital in February of this year, ( ivf is my only option) as i said before im currently waiting on the initial consultation, what i was wondering though is, would i already be on the waiting list now, or will that only happen once i have been for my consultation?


----------



## apparition

Hi all
so many having a tough time.

Allyjo - my heart goes out to you. Take time to hurt now and it may help you feel better later. This is one of the toughest things to suffer so be easy on yourself - never mind work - look after you!  

Good luck tomorrow Skywalker - lets all try to think of you at 11.30 and our collective thoughts might tip the scales in you favour.   

Good luck Hally for the 6th

Welcome glittergirl - i am waiting now for my appointment to the RFC. Told it will be 4-5 months and hope to get there by October but it will be for a consulation I don't know if they will recommend IVF.

Hi all bumps - that's you now TVGIRL   - hows it going there?
Hi Fiionab, emmsy, cat, starsky, lips - and any one I've forgotten.

Was supposed to go on holiday to Fermanagh today but found out the boasted facilities of bar, restaurant and shop don't open until Friday - boy was I annoyed!! Didn't fancy a holiday without a pub in walking distance - certainly not in this weather.
Going instead on Thursday - DH convnced a black cloud of bad luck has attached itself to us. 
Baby brought home next door   and the nursery van was delivering today - escaped to motorhome hunt in Bangor for the day. Holiday can't come soon enough.
Dont forget those     prayers.

See ya Apps


----------



## Hally74

Hi all

Glitter girl, don't know if the waiting list has improved lately, but I went on the ivf nhs list Nov 06 and still have not heard anything.  Which is why we had our 1st cycle in March private at the RFC.  

I was told recently that we are no.10 on the list - so still ? as to the no. of months away from being at the top of the nhs waiting list for our health board (northern).  This means we are not sure if our next cycle will be nhs or private.  It will depend on a) when they tell me I can cycle again, at the follow up appt. b) if we are at the top of the nhs list.

Hope this helps a little.  

Aly I know exactly how you are feeling at the mo.  DH and I were very cautious when we did our 1st ivf in March, especially when the docs at the RFC kept saying to us "so is this your 1st cycle", we felt that they were expecting it to fail & be back again and again.  Needless to say we were delighted when we got the bfp, but guttered when I miscarried.

Thinking of everyone no matter what stage they are at.  Sending (((hugs))) to all...

Good luck skywalker for tomorrow.....

Thanks to everyone for good lucks for 6th July follow up appt.

Hally xxx


----------



## skywalker

evening all (i just love saying that!!)

thank you for all the kind words of support.  it does come as a shock when you expect things to be nice and full and the wee follies are lonely in there.  we have ec tomorrow at 11.30 so i hope to be as high as a kite tomorrow - the scan was very painful when the doc went exploring for my ovary!  #

this is such a [email protected]@ process - i thought at the start it would be wee buns  .

thanks again you all overwhelm me with your kindness  

skywalker


----------



## Lips

Good luck for today skywalker

Hi to everyone

Lips


----------



## katiesue

Skywalker, hope your e/c went well 2day hun    

Ava, huge congrats on the birth of your son Joe  , hope you're both keeping well & looking forward to an update

TVGirl, congrats on your BFP  

Allyjo Im so sorry for your BFN ((((hugs))))

Welcome Glittergirl  

Sorry its short message, luv, hugs & big   to all
Luv Kate xoxo


----------



## Starsky**

Sorry girls this is only a quickie as so many had posted since I was on last just wanting to let Skywalker know that Im thinking of her and hopefully by now youll be relaxing in bed and will have good news when you phone tomorrow everything crossed for you and saying a BIG prayer tonight for you.
To everyone else hello and a special delivery of hugs to Allyjo and Apparition  . And a big hello to Glittergirl glad you've joined us.
Love Starskyxx


----------



## Fionab

Glitter girl, once we got the referral from Craigavon to RVF I arranged for a private initial consultation.  I thought at least this would get us on the list earlier rather than waiting for an NHS consultation.  I think we only went on the IVF list after that initial consultation but I could be wrong.  We had the private consultation in October 2006 and got our private IVF in April/May 07 and the wait is still almost a year for our NHS attempt.  

Skywalker, I hope ec went well today.

Apps, good luck will come to you and hopefully just in time for your next cycle.  A pub nearby is good!   You are right about the prayers, its amazing how soon we all turn back to our faith when we need something!

Hally, you are right about RVF they did keep assuming we would more than just 1 cycle which does feel a bit pessimistic at the time.


Hope everyone is keeping well,
Fiona


----------



## lena

Hi girls!

I am a good friend of Skywalker and am posting on her behalf as she's not having a good time at all.

Today for her was crap.  They didnt get any eggs. So this cycle is completely bust for them.  They are feeling a bit delicate understandably.  Skywalker's also v sore from the whole physical ordeal.

She'll be back on sometime but wants to let you all know what's happening with her and thanks to all of you for your support.

I dont know what to say to you all or her about this whole thing: its so awful that this has happened to such a lovely couple on top of all the other **** that has happened in the past to them.

Lots of love and kisses go to both Skywalker and her DH
xox


----------



## Fionab

Lena

Thanks for posting for skywalker.  They must be devastated.  It is really hard to have the cycle cancelled as we found out last month.  In ways you are more prepared for a bfn but aren't ready for the cancellation at an early stage.  I know it isn't what you need to hear now but it does get easier with time.

Could you let skywalker know that we are all thinking of her and praying for her.

Fiona


----------



## Hally74

Morning girls

Just a quick one.

Sky walker - don't know what to say....  Can imagine the disappointment you are going through at this time.  Just wanted to let you know if you look in that we are thinking of you.  When you feel up to coming back we will be here ready to support you.  ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))

Quick hi to everyone else, will get back later hopefully!!!

Hally


----------



## Lips

Hugs to Skywalker

so sorry to hear your news.  Talk soon

Lips


----------



## skywalker

hello,

thank you lena for posting for me - you are a great friend  

thank you for all the lovely messages and support.  



we took a gamble and when ahead with yesterdays ec.  it was horrificly painful (prob due to my adhesions) and they kept giving me pain relief so i am very sore today.  the one ovary that had reacted came up with nothing - cells in one, fluid in another and the third kept bouncing away from her so she said it was too dangerous to continue with it (she did get a second option from another consultant).  the consultant spoke to us later - my second ovary which was missing is there stuck in place to something and she suspects it may have lost it's blood supply (also prob due to my ectopic surgery).  the other ovary seems to have cysts (it was always the bad one) and she doesn't know if i would response to higher doses of drugs.  this could be the end of the road for us.  i'm not sure how to continue and whether it's worth it to be honest.  dh has taken this very badly - worst than i thought he would have.  i suppose i always had this at the back of my mind.

sorry for the long post
skywalker


----------



## emmsy

Skywalker I am so so sorry love        bigs hugs to you and your DH - be strong for each other at this time, don't let it pull you apart. Take some 'us' time. Thinking of you both   

Ems xxx


----------



## ava

skywalker,ive just nipped on and read your news,you have never been far from my thoughts and i am so truly sorry about your treatment.I am thinking about you all out there but feel its too delicate a time for many so i will be reading your posts but keeping a distance.

All is well here and we all send good vibes to everyone,to Starsky and Katiesue thanx for your pms,i don't have a sec to myself anymore so i'll go now.
To all at the meet,you know who you are,im thinking and saying my special miracle prayer for you all.

Take care everyone,love Ava ,Joe and the fisherman xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiesue

Skywalker I am so so so sorry hun    Life is so bl**dy unfair, I wish there was something more I can say, altho I know nothing can make you feel any better at this awful time, but know what Im thinking of you & dh    

Catspjyamas cant post (not sure if its FF board or her computer) but she emailed me this morning to ask me to pass on her love & sympathy to you hun, she is also devastated for you & thinking of you   

TC Luv Kate & Cats xoxoxo


----------



## TVGIRL

SKYWALKER so sorry lots of  

APPS going to maybe consult a voodoo doctor for you to lift the curse    . Seriously, doesn't it always seem to be bad luck or no luck when you're having a bad time?? I've certainly been there. Still there can be no rainbows without rain  . Hope the holiday helps, although with this weather you'll maybe in the pub constantly  . Not a bad thing. Take this time for you and dh to just chill out and relax. You both deserve it.   

TVGIRL


----------



## Hally74

Oh Sky Walker

What a day you had, what a time of it.... 

This whole ivf/infertility carry on is totally heartbreaking.

Have a good cry (if you haven't already).  ((((hugs)))) Speak to your DH, because that was the mistake I made, I tried to deal with it all myself.  

Don't think it is all over - just yet.   Yes you had a [email protected] end to your cycle, but hang in there to see what they suggest.  What did the Consultant say?  Will you have a follow up appt to discuss the future?

Wish I could help in some way. 
Hally


----------



## Starsky**

Skywalker Im so so sorry to hear your news I just want you to know that you and Dh are in my thoughts and prayers.  .
Look after yourselves Starskyxx


----------



## angel83

Hi Girls

Ive never been on this board yet. Im from Derry. And currently waiting on an appointment to see Dr Moohan, at Altnagelvin, then to be referred for IUI at the Royal.

Is there anyone else from my area on here?

This is my second time around, i was on the list before and ended up concieving naturally whilst using agnus castus (maybe coincidence)

Sorry to here your story skywlaker

Angel


----------



## Fionab

Angel

Welcome to the board.  Good luck with your appointments and with the IUI.  

I'm not from Derry but we are mainly at the RFC so we should be able to help with any queries you might have.

Fiona


----------



## Hally74

Hi Angel

As Fiona said "welcome".

I am from Co. Londonderry (Coleraine), Derry call it what you want to keep everybody happy  So fairly close to you I guess!!!

I also attend the Royal Fertility Centre.

Great bunch of girls on here, and will make you very welcome.........
Hally


----------



## skywalker

hello,

angel - i'm from outside coleraine too.  i've had treatment in rfc.  the onyl thing is the traveling can be very tiring.  my scan before the ec was at 8.05am - i was up at 5.30am  .  the traffic is horrid.  in saying that we were always early for appts  .

i like the rfc staff - they are all very nice.  our experience turned out to be very negative due to the process but the staff couldn't have been better.

hally - i didn't realsie there was anyone else from up this end of the country on here - big country hello.

everyone - thank you very much for all your support - it means so much to me.  i think we're going to take some time to recharge our batteries and rethink our plans.  not really sure where to go next but anyway.

good luck
skywalker.


----------



## Hally74

Hi all

Hope everyone is hanging in there!!!

*Skywalker* - Hi to a fellow Coleraine borough girlie.

I sooooooooo understand what you mean when you mentioned the travel time to Belfast. Was up like a lark too, took lots of time to do the scrubbing of ze body before appointments.  And DH would be shouting at me it was time to be on the road. Always left at 6am to be at rfc for 7.30.

No offence to Belfast, RFC is good, but I think it is quite [email protected] that we have to go to Belfast for specialist treatment in everything. No wonder it has nightmare traffic problems. What's wrong with good ole Coleraine? Why build a new hospital if it can't specialise in anything? -Sorry girls this is just me having a rant & prob not everyone thinks the same....

Skywalker if you feel as bad as I did after m/c (and I am quite sure you do) then a little hol for you & DH may be just what you need to recharge those batteries. After my m/c I just wanted to head off straight away but was unable to. I am in the middle of looking at them at the mo though, and am looking forward to escaping for a couple of weeks.

Happy hols to anyone who is jetting off xxx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all, thanks for all the info, u seem like a great bunch of girls. 
Finally got a date for my initial consultation in the r.v, for 23 july, i feel as if the ball is finally rolling, i realise i have a hell of a long wait, but at least its a start. Hope everyone is keeping well?


----------



## allyjo

Hi Everyone

Sorry that I've been dormant for a while - getting my head around things. I have not quite returned to normal but at least I'm starting to feel more positive again.

It was incredibly disappointing (understatement of the century) to have a BFN, but I can not imaging how you feel skywalker - your news seems to be so unfair - when do you go back and discuss things further with them.


I think you can blame "MEN" in suits (sorry for stereotyping)  for making decision where specialised treatment is located. I had to move hospitals because the department of health decided that my work should be in a different hospital - not sure if better or worse but in my experience centralising things makes it more impersonal.

I go on holiday on Friday looking forward to steal my DH from the office and have some quality time with him oh and some work on a sun tan.

Good to have so many local opinions you can get very isolated going through this whole process. 


My friend told me to "enjoy" this process so that it didn't feel just so consuming I don't think I've worked out the formula to prevent it becoming quite so draining. Thinking of you all at your different stages and if i get the formula I'll post it on here for everyone


----------



## mel28

Hi everyone,
I haven't posted on this thread before but thought I'd say hi to you all.
 
Angel, I'm from Derry too.
 
I've just had my first appointment in the RFC after been referred there by Dr Moohan for IUI (2years ago this month but it only took that long because they "forgot" to send my referral!)

The consultant in the RFC, Dr Williamson, has suggested that we go straight for IVF as she doesn't often put people from the NW on waiting list for IUI due to all the travelling and uncertainty involved in it. (Our appointment that last day was at 11am and we left home @8.15 but only just made it in time with all the road works and parking, goodness knows how we'll manage the earlier appts!)  I don't know if you'll be the same!

If they had let Dr Moohan carry on doing the IUI in Altnagelvin, this travelling issue would not be a problem nor would I have had to wait so long for treatment!! 

OK- now I sound like I'm ranting too and its only my first time talking to you so I better leave it or you'll not let me back on again!
Take care, 
Mel.


----------



## blmcni

Hi Everyone

New to this board - found it a few days ago and thought 'I must remember that for whenever we start our ICSI treatment' - hey presto, letter from RFC today to say we were at the top of the list!!

Wondering if anyone can explain hext bit to me. I have to send back a form on first day of my august period ( I will be on hols but can get my sis to fill in date and post it). Letter then says dates for treatment will be organised and posted to me in 14 days. So as my holiday is only a week does that mean I won't be needed for anythign in person until after we've received the treatment schedule? I hope not otherwise the holiday goes out the window  But we've been waiting for this so it's more important.

Please don't be thinking I'm getting ahead of myself either - I know it won't be easy and that there are no guarantees but we'll be a little further along the road.

ThanksB


----------



## Hally74

Hi blmcni

Not sure what way the icsi works myself as I only had ordinary ivf.  Some of the other girls will prob be able to keep you right.  With ord ivf we had to go in for pre treatment apt on day 20 of cycle, (that is 20 days after period started) - ready to start using nasal spray on day 21.  Not sure if yours will be the same or not.  

I am finding it hard organising a hol too at the moment, as I am hoping to cycle again in Aug/Sept.  I will hopefully know more tomorrow after my follow up apt, we have been holding off booking anything until after it.

Hi to everyone else. How is everyone doing

Catch you all later xxx


----------



## Lips

Hi girls

had my 22 week scan on Monday, it was great, loads of people had cancelled their apt that day so they spent ages with me.  All is well and as it should be, a big relief.  Next on the agenda is a 3d/4d scan in Dublin on the 21st - cant wait.

Skywalker - so sorry things went up the left for you, i'm sure you will let us know in time what your next step is.

Emmsy, how r u keeping?? Tishy you have disappeared, where r u and how are you?

BLMCNI,what Hally said is same as my experience, I had ICSI, it is essentially the same as IVF, except that when they get the sprem they inject a single sperm into the egg instead of waiting for it to happen in a testtube.  So looks like your Hols will be fine and you will start sniffing on day 21 of your cycle.  There is usually an apt before that where they do bloods to test you for HIV, Hep A etc before treatment begins - maybe you have had this already


Hi to all the newbies.

Im off most of next week but after a wedding on sat we are just planning to hang out in the garden and BBQ if the godforsaken rain would go away.

Love to all

Lips


----------



## emmsy

Hi Girls

Hows everyone doing today?  

Lips - Wonderful news about your scan and lucky you having the 3D/4D scan coming up as well I am sure the images will just blow you away   

Hi to Angel, Mel & BLMCNI - I hope all you girls are doing well and welcome to our humble abode    BLMCNI I had ICSI and I think you will be fine on your holiday. Although you send in the details on Day 1 of your cycle you don't actual start your drugs until Day 21. You usually get your treatment schedule sent out a few days beforehand although in my experience I had to ring the RFC in and around Day 16 of my cycle to say I hadn't received my schedule by post and they would just tell me to call up and get it. You have to go to the RFC a couple of days before you start your drugs around Day 18 or so because you need to collect your drugs from the New part of the hospital (that's were the pharmacy is) on the ground floor and then you bring them across to the fertility clinic and a nurse will go through your schedule with you and explain how the drugs work. If you are injecting she will explain the needle in full and ask you to 'test' it out on the chair to see if you feel comfortable with it all. This should take about 30mins and then you are sent on your way with all your drugs and your schedule to begin on Day 21. So if you don't receive your schedule by around Day 16 don't panic just phone the nurses station and they may tell you just to pick it up when you get your drugs.  I hope this helps xxxx   

Hello to everyone else - especially Ava how is little Joe doing?  

Have a good weekend girls, talk soon

Ems xxx


----------



## blmcni

HI everyone

Thanks
Hally, Lips, Emmsy for the advice. We were booked in for the appointment to do blood tests for HIV, Hep etc but the dates didn't suit terribly well as my hubby owns a shop and other employee is off on hols so they're letting our GP do the blood test as long as it is sent to Royal labs.

Can I ask people what they did about telling people they were having treatment. OUr immediate families and close friends know, a few colleagues of mine know but I know I'll be up and down to hospital, in and out of work (which is in a school). Not sure if I should tell people to stop them speculating. I don't mind people knowing but I'm not sure about everyone waiting eagerly to know if it's worked, if it does they'll all know from the start; if it doesn't then I've all the sympathetic glances and pussy-footing around to cope with. Maybe I'm worrying over nothing and should just be greatful for the support?? Just wondered what other folks did??

Thanks

B


----------



## Hally74

Hi all

blmcni - I told nobody we were having treatment.  Not saying that it is the right thing to do, but I just did not want the added pressure of family & friends asking how it was going all of the time.  It did make it a little tricky at times but we just told little white lies as to where we were going.

My mum & father-in-law are both gossips and would tell the whole world and it's mother, so we chose not to tell family & will not be telling them the next time we cycle either.
xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone!

Apologies for my prolonged absence - my DH bought a new anti-virus package for the computer and it wouldn't allow me to post messages or PMs, although I could read the thread and keep up to date on what was happening with you all. So apologies in advance for my long post but I've a lot of catching up to do!

Big thanks to *KatieSue * for posting for me and for sending a few PMs. Hope you're having a great time away and the bump isn't getting in the way of all the wedding celebrations! Chat soon hun xx

*Skywalker*, I know KatieSue posted for me but I just wanted to tell you myself how devastated I was to read your news. I hope the pain of your awful experience is easing a bit for you and your DH and that you're able to see even a ***** of light at the end of the tunnel. Hope you're keeping strong xx

*Starsky * - not sure if you're away yet to Florida but I hope you have a brilliant holiday and come back all charged and ready to go. We were in Florida in March and had a great time although it was hot enough for me back then - you'll just have to take refuge in all those outlet malls! 

No need to say hello to *Tattie * as we're meeting for lunch again tomorrow but I will just so you don't feel too left out 

Congratulations to *Ava * on the birth of baby Joe . I heard from Tattie that he's home from hospital now which must be just wonderful for you and DH. And well done on being the first new mummy on our wee thread! 

Hi to *Emmsy*, *Tishy * and *Lips*, hope your pregnancies are all progressing well. *Lips*, you'll just love your 4D scan. I was amazed at the photos we got from ours even though I wasn't keen about going - DH was desperate to go and told me I could lie and look at the ceiling if it freaked me out but it was great. Hope your baby co-operates on the day - Dublin's a long way to go if he/she is lying in the wrong position and refuses to move! *Emmsy*, hope you're not going too mad buying little girl clothes in all the sales that have started in town! I can't walk past a rail of kiddie's clothes without getting something to add to the bundle! Hope you're keeping well - fast approaching your final trimester!

Hello to all the new people who've joined while I've been 'off':

*BLMCNI * - I didn't tell a soul when we were going through treatment because I couldn't bear people to be asking what was going on and knowing when I was going to be testing. Since getting the BFP I've only told my immediate family and one close friend as I don't think it's anyone's business. I had great support from people on here which made all the difference and I think it was easier for me to 'talk' to people who knew exactly what I was going through than friends who may have been sympathetic but don't have a real clue about the issues or pain of infertility. With work, I invented a small gynae procedure which explained why I was taking time off or going to the hospital for scans etc and it was only a small white lie really 

Hi *Mel*, you'll find Dr Williamson to be just lovely. Having been through the IUI process myself I think you're right to go straight to IVF. They told me that IUI isn't a precise science and can only base the timing of the treatment on rough estimates - I'm convinced I ovulated early on at least two occasions when I was getting IUIs so with all your travelling I think it's best to bypass it.

Hi *Glittergirl*, welcome to the thread as well. Hopefully your wait won't be as long as you think - you should ask about waiting lists when you go for your first appointment on 23rd. Good luck and feel free to ask any questions of us lot here - we're here to help!

Hello to *Hally*, hope you got on OK with your follow-up appointment. Any better idea of when you'll be starting again?

Hi everyone else - *Fiona, TVgirl * (congrats of your BFP - brilliant news! ), *Allyjo, Apparition * - sorry no more personals but I've run out of steam! Just know that I wish that your dreams will come true for every single one of you.

I'm doing OK - have officially got 15 sleeps to go before my due date (not counting daytime naps). I'm feeling useless as I don't really have the energy to do much and DH is now having to walk the dog every day instead of us splitting the responsibility but it would take me twice as long as it should and I'm scared of going into labour too far away from home! Sleeping like a baby though so I'm trying to enjoy that before the real one arrives and keeps me up for the next two years or so. I have another GP appointment tomorrow so am hoping to find out that the baby had engaged and that things might happen sooner rather than later.

Lots of love to you all

Cats  xx


----------



## ava

Hi everyone,again this will be short and sweet as Joe is feeding around the clock and i get about an hour in between,i havent mastered breast feeding and typing yet!!
Baby is doin well after a rocky start with neo natal jaundice,and raised bloods and urine infections etc as well as being 6 weeks early!!Cats ,i had the wholly embarrassing escapade of my waters breaking in a furniture store all over their wooden floor demonstration11tHE TWO BLOKES WERE GIVING ME A PRICE ON WOOD FOR THE NURSERY WHEN WAHEY,LOUD SPLASH!!
Dont know who was more embarrassed,anyway Joe appeared 10 hours later.
LIFE IS HECTIC BUT UNBELIEVABLE,still cant type everyone!!
good luck to everyone whatever stage you are all at,you are always in my thoughts and cats and katiesue,enjoy sleep now coz you will never sleep again!!!
lots of love AVAXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopeful00

Hi Northern Ireland women!

SO gladto have found this site.... trying to conceive for 20 months and feeling BLAH! 
Just had 4th cycle on clomid but doesnt look like there are any big follicles. Worked cycle 1 on 5omg not cycle 2 on 50mg; worked cycle 3 on 100mg not cycle 4 on 100mg. Going back to RVH on SUnday for scan before I get my Provera!
SUPPORT NEEDED!!! ANyone else out there trying clomid?


----------



## Hally74

Hi girls

Welcome hopeful.    You have come to the right place for support.  Everyone on here is great, but a little quiet this week, must be the holiday season.  

Sorry never been on clomid, so not able to help you there.   Had my 1st ivf at the RVH though too.

Should be starting 2nd ivf at the end of this month hopefully.

Ava congrats to you.  Your waters breaking sounded like fun!!!  Sure you feeling very tired, but over the moon.  I always like to hear of an ivf success. 

Cats you made me laugh with your "15 sleeps to go till due date".  These are the words my sister uses to her 3 yr old daughter to explain how long she has got to wait till she is doing something or going somewhere.  The big question is how much sleep are you getting during these sleeps?

Hope everyone else is hanging in there, enjoying hols etc.
Hally xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi everyone

Trying not to take it personally that as soon as I get my computer fixed and can post again, everyone disappears   Hope you're all enjoying the holidays, even if the weather is crap.

Hi Hopeful, Hally is right, you will find great support on here. Saying that, I never used Clomid either but know there are a few others who have so they'll hopefully be about in the next week or so and will be able to answer your questions. Good luck for your scan on Sunday.



Hally74 said:


> Cats you made me laugh with your "15 sleeps to go till due date". These are the words my sister uses to her 3 yr old daughter to explain how long she has got to wait till she is doing something or going somewhere. The big question is how much sleep are you getting during these sleeps?


Hally, its 12 sleeps now! And the sleeps are great, thanks. Have never gone unconscious so quickly in all my life! Long may they continue.

Lots of love and luck to you all

 Cats xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi girls im new on here, im 33 and from Newtownards.  TTC since 2003.  Had 2 years tx at Lagan Valley hospital with the lovely adorable  Mike Crooks who has since retired (wish i could have brought him with me on this IVF journey).  Had 1st ICSI Dec 06 BFP but miscarried a short time later.  Had FET on 6th JUly so currently on day 7 of 2ww and i am finding it hard to be positive.....because you really dont know the outcome.  I know they said to test on 20/7 but do you think i could do HPT earlier....any ideas.  This place is really great just found the Northern Ireland thread.  Take care


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

I have been lurking around or a few weeks since finding this site so thought I'd better make myself known!

I'm 31, DH nearly 30, ttc for 2 years on and off.  We went private to a consultant in P'down last year who i don't really want to name as he gave us no service whatsoever!

He suggested our problems were due to antibodies in DH's sperm and that we should go straight for IVF so in June we had a consultation with Dr Williamson.  She was lovely, but due to her not even having a copy of our referral letter at our meeting, I have been pretty deflated about the whole process since then.

DH has to have another SA in September so at the minute we are waiting around...again!

It's great to find a site where people have had IVF success where we might be  having it!

Hope everone escaped Friday 13th unscathed!


----------



## hopeful00

Hi ladies, 

ok any advice.... I had my 4th cycle (100mg) Clomid scans on Mon and another on Wed, looked like nothing was happening. (This also happened on my 2nd cycle at 50mg). So I was all geared up not to be ovulating this month and was quite down... but then yesterday and the day before Im getting CM.... even when I did ovulate on Clomid 1st and 3rd cycle... I had NO CM and was very dry. This stuff is definitely stretchy. DH and I got jiggy last night just incase. Ive been drinking grapefruit juice...? 
Also... does anyone get thrush regularly? Im putting it down to hormone imbalance - I am PCOS.

Anyone have treatment at RVH? What do you make of the consultants there and the service? Has anyone been to STORK? or to counselling they provide?


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone I hope your all well.I don't have much to report.We had an appointment at origin planned for the beginning of the month but we're having an extention built(more like a large shed) and it has been soooooooo stressfull.Builder is lovely but he has avoided doing anything thats on the plans.I fell builder rage and divorce coming on.Hopfully september will be our next go fingers crossed.I thought that if we got the extention started at the same time as treatment I would end up preggers just like all the DIY shows but no.A big bfn.I had an appointment a few weeks after this treatment up in level nine at the royal.The doc there thought I might have endo.Has anybody ever heard that this might affect treatment or does it not count.Sorry for going on.Hi hopeful, I have been to the storke meetings and I found the meetings a saviour.Its like informal councilling.It was probably the first place I felt "normal" The ladies who run it always seem to get pregnant so its a great Idea to take over.The seats must have something in them.You always seem to get advice and ways to move things on.The waiting between treatments can be a nightmare but the group def helps.I have had such a lot on lately I haven't been but I do miss them.I went to the counsellor down beside st Anne's cathedral.I think they go to the royal if you request.I found this service worth while.I was reluctant to go but had to because of egg donation but we both found it helped.My man is not a talker and I dreaded going with him.I thought he might have been rude because he was forced.WELL we got in the door,could I shut him up?


----------



## allyjo

HI everyone

Good to see new people have joined the site.

Holiday weather is really hot we are in tenerife and I am not made for this weather, but it is good all the same.

I have one week and 4 days until I see Dr McFaul after our BNF I do hope I get some answers ...i'm not very patient and this is one of those times I wish I was.

Have to go


----------



## hopeful00

Hi girls, thanks for replying. 

SOrry your building work is not working out as planned. Im sure it will all come together... some time. At least there is slightly more control to that than all this babymaking!

Did you have treatment at both RVH and Origin? Im with Traub at RVH. But have had scans with all the consultants and they all seem to work differently. When I saw McFaul he said after 4 months clomid then IVF time - but Traub says stay on CLomid up to 1 year, boyle said after 6 months if it hasnt worked then move onto next step ( injections??) - Its hard to know who to liisten to! 

I might give the next STORK meeting a go. Do you know dates or places?

hopeful


----------



## Hally74

Hi girls
Welcome newbies...

Hopeful I am with Dr Traub also.  I always have stretchy CM and have often got jiggy with DH lol   but nothing ever came of it all.

I had my 1st ivf in April 07 - bfp, then m/c at 6 wks.

Does anyone know anything about immune testing?  Does the Royal or Origin offer these tests?  I have a deep feeling that I may suffer from these killer cells that cause m/c and need to be tested.  Has anyone had these tests in Northern Ireland or am I going to have to go to England etc?

I think it is pointless me doing another cycle of ivf to miscarry again, and seen as the next cycle will be my last I need to know I did everything possible to sustain a pregnancy.

Allyjo, enjoy your hol, weather [email protected] here.  Hope you do get some anwsers.  My 
questions & concerns at my follow up apt about my m/c were brushed to one side.  I would suggest you write out everything you want to know the night before as if you are anything like me, those guys make me forget what I wanted to ask!!!

Berta, I too have endo (mild case), with no blockages etc,  I don't think it has any bearing on your treatment unless you have blocked tubes or scarring.  What do you think of origin?

RFC nurses and doctors are lovely, but beware Admin are a nightmare!!! You have been warned.

I went for my follow up apt a week ago and they kept me waiting for over an hour - and what were they doing?  They were looking for my notes cause they have lost them!!!  Don't know if they have found them yet.  I had to tell Dr Traub about my medical history & previous cycle history because he had nothing to read...  They never return phone calls &  I never received some of my appointment letters..........

Hope you are all having a good weekend.
xxx


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi Hopeful.I have been to both and loved origin. They have loads of time the royal is SO busy and short staffed.I see the same doc in origin as the royal.I have had unhappy times with the royal but I suppose If i did get pregnant I would think it power for the course,I haven't been with origin long enough so no bad opinion. Its a means to an end now I don't care if they paint me pink and stand me in the car park just give me a feckin baby.I have been going to the royal for @10yrs and I suppose I'm used to it.Its not an evil place but its just busy and at times Ive felt like they didn't have the time for me and its a not a big deal.they do this stuff every day I can only afford once a year at best so its a very big deal for me. The stork meetings are the last Thursday of the month at mountcharles.I cant remember the number but ill find out.Its worth a visit.other peoples stories helped me move on and make choices about treatment that I think might have been to scary to do otherwise.Good luck maybe Ill see you there.We can fight over the magic seat.


----------



## tishy

Hello All

I have been so bad at posting recently - I have been reading entries on the NI Girls thread and keeping up to date with all your progress.  I have just been really busy and never seem to get round to posting any messages.

Everything is fine with me and that baby - now nearly 24 weeks, can't believe it.  The baby is kicking away and my hubby was able to see it kicking through my dress yesterday from across the living room - must have a strong right or left foot!

Lips - delighted to hear that everything was good at the scan - big relief, isn't it?  I have relaxed somewhat since my 'big' scan and I suppose the movement is reassuring as well.

Catspyjamas - not long now, good luck - can't wait to hear about your imminent arrival.

I will try to post more regularly and make an effort to get to know all of the new NI ladies posting here - good luck to all with your treatment.

Tishy


----------



## skywalker

hello girls,

how are you all?

hello to all the new girlies - it's great to see such a wide varied bunch of us now.

thank you very much for all your good wishes.  i'm not sure which way we going to turn.  most of the avenues seem to be shutting down for us.  my original gynae consultant doesn't want to do anything and rfc for an appt is 4 months!  the doc did speak to us imediately after the ec but i was very groggy for the painkillers so i won't class it as the review appt - that might be a fight on our hands for an earlier appt.  i'm just sooo tired and fed up.  i think i need to talk to someone - has anyone tried the counsellors attached to the rfc?  if so how much is a session (we were private this go).

sorry for the wee rant
skywalker


----------



## Hally74

Skywalker

Don't give up, ring the rfc and ask for a review apt asap.  That is what I did after my m/c and was seen within 3 weeks.

Also try posting on other threads for advice from girls who have gone through the same situation as yourself.
You could try ivfc (ivfconnections.com) - predominantly American web/message board, but boy oh boy are those guys not way ahead of Northern Ireland when it comes to infertility/ivf.  There is also a UK & Irish board on ivfc if you click on ivf by location, if the Americans totally confuse you.

I also was led to believe that the counselling was 'free', wether you had cycled privately or not, but maybe I am wrong.

Good luck anyway,
xxx


----------



## Fionab

Blmcni, welcome to the board.  We told most people it was gynae appointments and my husband just made excuses why he was away from work.  I did tell some friends and family but not others, although it does make it harder to tell people if it fails.

Hally, hope all went well with your appointment.  Did you get a date for your next cycle?

Lips, glad to hear that your scan went well.

Ava, glad all is going well.

Cats, enjoy those sleeps!

Hopeful, welcome to the board.  I haven’t had Clomid or been to Stork but you will get plenty of support on this board.  I have had one attempt at IVF and the Royal, they are really nice there but it is a really slow process waiting even for private treatment.

Sunny, welcome as well.  Hope the FET goes well you might be disappointed unnecessarily if you test too early but it isn’t too long now.

Tedette, are you waiting on NHS IVF at the Royal?  It just takes so long to get through the whole process.

Allyjo, I hope you get answers from Dr Faul.  

Berta, I have endo as well and it was assumed this was the reason for our problems conceiving but when the eggs did not fertilise they thought it may be unexplained.  

Skywalker, I would ask for a follow up appointment.  Dr McManus phoned us straight away and I arranged a date there and then, just in case it took too long if we were to wait.  I would push especially if it was a private attempt like ours was.  I haven’t checked up about the counselling but did notice in the waiting room that it says it is held somewhere else not in RFC.

Hope I haven’t forgotten anyone as it has been ages since I posted as we have been away on holiday.  It is good to take a break after a cycle just to get you thinking about something else.

Fiona


----------



## angel83

Hi everyone...

Has anyone here seen Dr Moohan, If so what is he like? 

After a long wait we have finally got an appointment to see him on 14th August. Things are looking up..

On another note i'm 3 days late, and im ****** off because i have no pregnancy symptoms at all. Why does this always happen? I could cry. And it will probably come later on.

Sorry for rant!

Angel83


----------



## allyjo

Hi

Skywalker I thinik you need to get an earlier appointment as I know what waiting 5 weeks for answers has done for me I'm not sure I could wait four months... You could try a private appointment to see your consultant...

You never quite get the sence that there are other people feeling and going through the same as you unless you come on this site. I come from a very fertile family with 11 nephews and nieces still after 8 years of marriage and 3 years of trying still nothing.


----------



## tedette

Hi Fionab,

I'm not sure if we are waiting for IVF or not!

As I said before, the last consultant we saw was useless (in my opinion!) and said IVF was the only way, but at our first consultation at the royal Dr Williamson said we would look at options so I'm not entirely sure.

If it is IVf we were going to fund a private go first while waiting for the free go.  Does anyone know roughly what the waiting times for private/NHS cycles at RFC are?

I know it will be a while so am praying for divine intervention in the meantime!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi girls im on day 11 of 2ww so not long to go now.  tedette i waited fro 7th Aug 2005 till starting treatment Nov 2006 for private ICSI but it depends were you live they wont tell you were you are on the list till you reach the top 10 until then you can move up and down the waiting list. Where you are put on the list goes by the date you 1st seen a gynacologist for fertility related problems which means you could be on RFC for a year and someone comes in after you but is ahead in the cue which really sucks.  And 2nd goes also take preference which is great when you actually to get there.  For private i waited 4 months.  But i do think its a good idea to pay private while waiting for your free go.


----------



## Fionab

Tedette, you would need to make sure that Dr Williamson has actually added you onto the list for IVF for both private and NHS.  I think the wait is around 6-9 months for private IVF and around 1.5 and 2 years for NHS.  For NHS it depends on the trust area you are in as to the actual wait.

Sunny2007, hope all goes well for your 2WW.

Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi can i ask does anyone know why the Royal dont do beta hcg tests. obviously im anxious about Fridays test but i feel with HPT being so sensitive i would like a blood test to see what my levels are. Dont know how everyone else feels or im i talking rubbish


----------



## mel28

Hi everyone,

Sunny2007, i don't know for definite but i would imagine that the reason they don't offer bHCG tests is that they are quite expensive.  I'm a radiographer and i know that when we ask for them to rule out the possibility of pregnancy before x ray they grump and groan and try to fob us off with urine tests which are much cheaper so i would imagine that is the reasoning behind it- i could be wrong. All hospital labs will have the facilities to do it so if it is cost you could query paying for it if it would put your mind at ease!? I hope everything goes well for you on friday- fingers crossed!!

Angel83, I attended Dr Moohan at the start but I've been referred to RVH now- he is very nice, although as there is no treatment in altnagelvin now, there's not alot he can do for you except send you for all your blood and tube tests, which he does, and then refer you on.  He also works in origin so some of the other girls may have came across him there.

Skywalker, at my visit to the RVH i was given info on counselling- it says on it that there is no additional charge for it and if you are interested contact 90313980, which is the fertility counselling service offices in Donegall st.  i haven't tried them but if you do I'd be interested in what you thought!

Hope everyone else is keeping ok,

Mel.


----------



## blmcni

Hi all, hope everyone's well

Tedette, I first saw gynaecologist in Royal Jan 06 but as problems are with DH was referred to RFC. Had first consultation with Mr McMannus Sept 06, put on NHS list for ICSI. Received word at beginning of July that we are at the top of the list, treatment dates will be worked out and sent end of August so we're quite pleased it hasn't even taken a full year for us from going onto the waiting list.

Just wondering if anyone can clear this next question up. When we saw consultant in September she told us we'd get 2 free NHS cycles, but I know there were some government changes and I'm not sure if this means we'll now only get 1?? Bit frustrating when we'd told we'd be entitled to 2. Just wondered if anyone here could shed any light onto this??

B


----------



## SUNNY2007

yes unfortunately from last OCT the Royal are now offering only one free cycle the rest you have to pay for.  I got one free go at ICSi and then had to pay for frozen embie transfer this time Paid FET including drugs cost about £1040 which is a lot cheaper that a full cycle so hope you get some frosties to put away if it doesnt work or if you want a little brother or sister if this one works.  Good luck


----------



## blmcni

Hi Sunny

Thanks for the reply, glad to know where we stand, we'd suspected we'd only get one free cycle. Like you say hopefully we'll get a few frosties and then keep trying ourselves. Hope everything goes well for you tomorrow - keeping my fingers crossed 

B


----------



## Tattie

Hello Northern Ireland Girls,

I am really sorry that I haven't been logging on although I have been reading the threads   .

Big hello to all the newbies on the board and hopefully I will get to know you all soon.

Want to say hello to all the girlies that I *know*, Cats (still patiently waiting you know   ), Ava, well done on the birth of Joe  .  Katiesue, looking forward to your announcement soon too, good luck! Starsky, how are you?

Skywalker I just want you to know that I am thinking about you  .  I know when we had our first cycle of IVF the counsellors were a free service associated with the Royal.  The Royal should be able to point you in the right direction.  I thought I had a business card from the time we went to see them but unfortunately I have misplaced it   !!

I have started all my drugs and our egg collection is scheduled for the 25 July with blasts being replaced on the 30th (my 2nd wedding anniversary).  We have a scan tomorrow in Dublin to see if any follies are growing  . 

I will try and keep you posted.

Much love

Tattie xox


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Girls well d day is here and i cant believe it but i got myBFP   the line was really dark. I did the one from the Royal and DH did the digital one i bought. His result came before mine and he just came over and hugged me didnt know if it was posistive or neg then he showed me it i couldnt believe it. Just praying now they stay there as my happiness was short lived the last time.  My new thing is to take each day as it comes.  Well thats what im teling myself but i know il be knicker watching ha ha for the next nine months.  Good luck to anyone else who is testing today. xox


----------



## Lips

Sunny

just read yer post, well done, you must be over the moon.         

Lips


----------



## tedette

Sunny congratulations!!!

It's great to hear about people getting their BFP...makes the rest of us feel more positive about the whole process!

Best wishes for the next nine months!!!


----------



## Hally74

Sunny Congrats, congrats and more congrats 

May everything be just super duper fine and dandy in the months ahead!!! I just love to hear of a good result, it gives me hope, hope, hope. And beats reading about other people going thro the heart wrenching heartache I have gone through.

May we all, have the same good fortune!!!

Sorry girls, not had much chance to post lately. Things kinda crazy around here at the mo.

Thinking of you all, even tho not got the time to do personals at the mo.

Am on cycle day 13 today, and begin nasal sprays for ivf 2 on 28th July. (No frosties).

Love and best wishes to you all

Gotta go, should have had ironing done an hour ago.
xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just a quickie so say

*[fly]    CONGRATULATIONS TO SUNNY AND DH [/fly]*

I'm absolutely thrilled for you both.


----------



## blmcni

Sunny, that's great news 

Sending you lots of   

Good luck for the next 9 months!

B


----------



## tishy

Sunny

Big congratulations - you must be delighted with the brilliant news.

Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy.

Tishy


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls, sorry not been around much have been reading the posts but not had time to reply!! I start my maternity leave next Friday so Im trying to get organised in work before I go 

Right Im gonna give it a go, I so hope I dont get anyone mixed up or miss anyone out, so I'll apologise beforehand 

*Sunny*, welcome & congrats on your BFP  Im also from Newtownards & Mike Crooks was my first consultant (been thru a few!!). If you're like me Im still knicker watching  Hope you've a very happy & healthy pg.

*Tattie*, great to hear from you hun. Lots of  for your e/c. Have heard great things about blasts & being your anniversary it's gotta be a good sign . Will be keeping you in my prayers & hopefully next time we meet up Cats, Ava & myself will be drinking & the rest of you lovely girlies will be off the booze 

*Hally74*, good luck with the sniffing, fingers crossed we're now onto a run of BFP's

*Catspyjamas * cant believe its only 5 more sleeps till D Day  Dont know how you feel, but I think the time has flown past. Have my mobile constantly stuck to me & cant wait to hear what the stork delivers   Will give you a wee bell for a good chat . TC hun 

*Starsky*, hope you had a great holiday  & are now all ready to start d/r. Have been thinking about you hun & I really hope that this is the one for you   

*Ava*, good to hear from you, glad you & baby Joe are keeping well ... apart from the severe lack of sleep. Im sure you got a shock when you waters burst over the wooden flooring, they didn't offer to give you a floor for nothing then?? (Been told if your waters burst in M&S they give you a free goodie basket!)

*Skywalker*, you have every right to be fed up hun (((((hugs)))) I did go to counselling (offered thru work) after I had my m/c ... I wanted her to take out a magic wand & make all the pain of the m/c & inf go away, but I must admit I do think it helped put things a bit straighter in my mind.

*Emmsy, Lips, Tishy & TVgirl* hope your pg are going well. Lips you'll love the 4D scan, my little monkey was hiding behind the placenta but managed to have a poke & lie on my side to get some good snaps!

*Blmcni * - I told close friends & family thru most of my treatments, tho when it didn't work it was very hard to deal with the sympathetic looks & people just dont know what to say, altho tbh there's nothing that can be said. I did do one FET & didn't tell anyone at all, I found it easier to say a few weeks later that I'd had another go. When I did fall pg most people said "congrats, was it ivf"?! Tho tbh I've told anyone who would listen about the last 8 yrs struggling ttc in the hope that they might think themselves lucky & stop complaining when they're pg or about their kids. (sorry got on a bit of a roll there!!)

*Hopeful00 * - I was on clomid many moons ago & it made me totally hormonal  When my dose was upped I got blurred vision so was put on tamoxifen instead. I also have pcos, are you taking metformin? I credit both my pg's to the metformin so definitely worth trying.

*Berta * - sorry you're having a time of it with the builders. Hopefully everything will come together in Sept & your house will be all finished & you'll be able to enjoy your BFP in peace & quiet.

Hi to *Mel, Glittergirl, Fiona, Apparition, Tedette, Angel83 & Allyjo* (hope you'd a lovely holiday)

Lots of luv &  to all

Kate xoxo


----------



## allyjo

Congratulations Sunny!!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Wanted to say thanks to all you girls for the kind wishes and support.  Just downloading some music to chill out to.  My head keeps saying take one day at a time the other part of me is peeing myself excuse me because of my last short lived BFp which ended in m/c.  I know its out of my hands so i just keep fingers crossed and hope it all goes well.  In this fertility game its just waiting and wanting to get over the next hurdle.  Speak soon take care.


----------



## g&amp;t

Well done sunny,I have a son who is nearly 16.(I'm sooo old) when I did my test for him it went dark red right away so I knew no mistake.He stuck like glue. I have done probably tests in the hundred in all our treatments and not even a wee tiny line to hold up to the light and check,so very well done.When my friends tell me they are having babies I always pray that they get really sick.I don't mean in a bad way but I didn't appreciate the morning sickness as a sign that bubs was invading your body and hanging in there.I just think its wonderful that your result was so definite.Just take it easy put your feet up enjoy the moment,because when the boss arrives its 'sunny who?'.

Building work is reaching the end.Thank god.One of the builders had a sister who died at the weekend so they had a few days off.I truly didn't expect to see them at all for a while but today they came back and got stuck in.I would love to be one of these clients who cook lovely things for the hard working men but I cant boil an egg.So tea and biscuits are my forte.I felt so bad today I went to tesco and bought a boat load of muffins unfortunately I had a wee sample.Ive got work in 5 and a half hours so I better hit the deck.I'm loving all this positive news.Maybe like the stork meeting chair this is a lucky site.All these BFP'S are a great incentive to move on and keep going.Its hard to keep motivated but this is great.Did You do anything special that you can pass on?I tried the pinapple juice thing.I would try anything!.I think it was our second treatment a neighbour gave a a loan of this relic that her sister used when trying for a second child one week she slept with it under her pillow and surprise surprise.Anyway she used it and her and her sister only had five weeks between them.By the time I got it I already had a prayer from my mother in-law and an novena on my side. So with the Brazil nuts pumpkin seeds vi ts blueberries and pinapple juice You can imagine how stunnin I was.When I got pregnant with my son I was on the fluffy duck diet mixed with kentucky fried chicken.I think if I didn't have the worry of it not working it would work.Stress is a killer. Sorry for going on well done all of you who have gotten through that first barrier,and for those who are counting down the sleeps.For the rest of us loads of PMA and support x o


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Berta
I know its hard to keep positive, i really feel lucky that the coin fell the right way up for us both times.  I just hope i get alovely little babe this time.  I look at others and think how lucky they are with their prams pushing them down town and hope that will be me.  But as i say im lucky it is nice to get that BFP some people do ivf and are still waiting for that, so that im very thankful for.  As for anything different to get that BFP the only thing i did on both occasions was attend for acupuncture maybe in was a coincidence i dont know.  As for diet i really did mean to start eating healthy but i was so tired and stress on treatment i ate takeaway most night including kentucky so maybe that really is the secret keep eating kentucky.  I can recommend a could acupuncturist if your interested.  Dont work too hard today.  Im quite scared about going back to work i am a nurse and work on a very heavy ward.  i know it will take my mind of things but i just want to be wrapped in cotton wool and stay at home so nothing can harm my wee peanut.
Take care xox


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, Congratulations on your BFP.  

I was trying to phone the RFC to check where we were on the waiting list but I can't get through.  Has anyone found a good time to phone them? 

Hi to everyone,
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

FionaThey only work weekdays 9am to 5pm i usually found phoning at 10am a great success.  I phoned clinic then chose option 4 which didnt always get me through so i then went to the option for reception and asked her for the diresct line number for waiting lists and i got them quiker using this number.  Be persistent or they forget about you. Let me know how you go.  I have to go to RFC tomorrow for more tablets and pessaries which i have to take for the next 3 weeks as my Gp would not prescribe them for me.

Try tomorrow and hope they tell you you will be seen soon.  You should get first prority because of your circumstances.


----------



## hopeful00

Hi Katiesue ( and the rest of girlies)

I am not on metformin, but the more I hear about it the more I want to be! I dont know why my consultant at RVH didnt mention it - Traub - he was very strict - "dont read the internet, just listen to me". As if. Maybe Ill ask him when I go back this month for scans.

I am on my 3rd day of Provera to start a bleed so I can start cycle 5 of clomid - onto 150 mg. There seems to be a pattern - 1st cycle 50mg work, 2nd cycle not work - 3rd cycle 100mg work - 4th cycle 100mg not work - 150mg   

Does anyone ever get frustrated with being told different things by all the consultants at RVH? 

One of them said - after 3/4months of clomid time to think about IVF.
ANother said = wait til youve ovulated 6 months and then if it hasnt worked there are injections
another said - stay on it up to a year then we will think about next step!
Makes me mad!

hopeful


----------



## Starsky**

Good Afternoon to you all there has been lots going on while Ive been away, so its good to be back and catch up with you all. Been thinking about Cats so much while Ive been on holiday hope you are well and will have some news soon. . Good luck Tattie for tomorrow great to hear that things are progressing well for you and hopefully things will go well over the next few weeks and you will have fantastic news, keeping you in my prayers. Katiesue all the best for your last few days of work and so so happy that you are doing well and you are well on the countdown now! Skywalker I defintely agree that you should contact the RFC to get an appt you need answers to questions so you can try to move on to whatever is next on your journey down this sometimes cruel road, I think if you did get an appt it would help you greatly TC, Ava hope you and your wee family are doing well its great you can still post, sleep deprived and all that. Tishy,Lips, Tv girl, and Emmsy, good to hear your all well good luck as your bumps get BIGGER, and WELCOME Sunny and CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP so happy for you. Hello to Hopeful00, Berta, Mel Glittergirl, Allyjo, Fionab,Tedette,Angel83, (hope I havent left anyone out as my mind is turning to mush, sorry if I have). To Blmcni I found it easier close family and friends knowing about tx as when I had my two disappointments it was easier as I didnt have to try to put on a brave face if I couldn't. LOTS OF LOVE STARSKYxx


----------



## Starsky**

Just me again reading over some of the past pages and I realised that Hally is starting her sprays so good luck, and Blmcni we may be cycling at the same time so we could be cycle buddies!
TC Starskyxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone

Just a quickie with only a few personals, so please don't feel offended if I leave you out! I'm tired and a bit browned off - my due date was yesterday and still no sign of baby coming. I have a check-up at the Royal on Friday when I'm going to ask for a sweep or induction on account of severe back and pelvic pain but it may or may not work out for me - my consultant says I've had a normal pregnancy and is happy for me to continue as a normal pregnant woman would ie 10 days past due date before he considers an induction  We'll see.

Hi *Starksy*, hope you had a brilliant holiday? Its great to have you back and raring to go again. I know you're talking about starting another cycle again soon. Just know that I'm including you in my prayers and sincerely hope that this is your time.

Hi *KatieSue*, thanks for your email and positive thoughts. I'll do the same for you, when you get to this stage . Hope you're enjoying your last few days in work and that they spoil you rotten at the baby shower. I'll email or chat to you later xx

Hi *Tattie*, thanks for your motivating texts yesterday and good luck for your EC tomorrow. You know I think about you constantly and wish you nothing but a big fat positive! Glad you're getting some time off work after your EC and ET next week, even though it means no opportunities for emails. Just make sure you get yourself some credit on that mobile  xx

Hey *Skywalker*, hope you managed to get a review appointment and/or counselling sorted out. I can't believe that they're not offering you a review appointment automatically - I was told it was included in the price when I went private with my first cycle. Hope its sorted by now and you're getting things equally sorted in your own head. Much love xx

Hello to everyone else - to all those who are pregnant, I hope everything is going well and that you're all blooming! To those who are still waiting for their miracle to happen, I wish you nothing but luck and hope that's its not too long in coming around. And to *Ava*, hope you're enjoying every exhausting minute of being a new mummy and that baby Joe is doing well.

In the meantime, please send me induction vibes    and keep everything crossed that I go naturally and before I resort to a DIY c-section - there's bound to be instructions on the internet somewhere, right? DH is under instruction to text Tattie and KatieSue when the big event happens so hopefully one of them will be able to let you know. Thanks for all your thoughts.


----------



## poppy888

Hi Ladies!
Its nice to see info from us norn iron girls!!

I have tried the RVH and Origin. I had a high fsh and the Royal wouldnt even consider helping me. I went through origin ( who were fantastic) but my embryo tranfer failed miserably. I advertised for a donor, got one but they withdrew at the very very last minute 

I have such a high fsh ( and I'm not ancient!!) that it looks like donor eggs abroad for me.

I just want to be a mammy!!!

Are any of you in this lonely scarey boat that I'm in at the minute
xx


----------



## katiemo

hi,

i am from coleraine, am on day 8 of 2ww.  going mad, caus i feel nothing at all.  surely this is a bad sign.  i thought i should have some kind of feelings.  can someone please help


----------



## Fionab

Catspyjamas, glad things are going well and I hope the baby arrives safely.  Good luck for the birth.

Poppy, I don't know anything about high fsh but I can connect (and I'm sure everyone else can too) with wanting to be a mummy.  We all are various stages along the road and everyone is very willing to help on this board.  I hope you get a donor soon.

Katiemo, I hope the 2ww goes well for you.  I haven't made it that far yet but I wouldn't worry too much about feeling nothing yet.  I know it is easy to say be patient but it will go quicker than you think.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

Katiemo i finished my 2ww last friday 20th july and got a BFP and during that whole time the only thing i felt was a sixth sense that it had worked.  This is my 2nd attempt on the first icsi i got a BFP and miscarried shortly after but i had a feeling i cant explain that things werent going right.  The only thing i noticed was (.)(.) a bit bigger about day 10.  Please try not to worry you really can never tell.  Is this your first time.  I read some of the international sites here and their clinics are so much more advanced bllod test etc after their 2ww and transferring blasts etc.  Rest up and take it easy i found acupuncture on both my 2ww really helped relax.  Last time i didnt go to work and this time i did and the time went much quicker.  Take care send me a message if you want to talk.

Catspjs i hope baby makes an appearance soon.  Fionab thinking of you what about that appointment.


----------



## Fionab

Sunny

I got through to the RFC eventually as they were either engaged or there was no answer, which is a problem as I keep having to find an empty quiet meeting room in our open plan office.  I wanted to check the waiting list and they say it will be another 4-5 months for a private ICSI - our first IVF failed in May.  I had hoped to start before then but there doesn't seem to be a lot we can do, I was just afraid that we would end up getting stuck in the middle of Christmas holidays and then it may be put off until next year.

Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

Fionab i would definately give origins a try all things considered it costs a couple of hundred pounds extra but you usually dont have to wait they take you as far as i know on your next cycle. If you can afford the extra couple of hundred pounds it would be probably worth it.  I know this whole process frustrates me its just the waiting game the whole time, people who can get pregnant on their own dont know how lucky they are.


----------



## kerrys

Hi everyone,

this is the first time I have posted on the NI page so HELLO.

I have recently received my letter of offer for the Royal in Belfast and am so confussed, they just sent a letter which said when I start my August cycle I send away a form and will hear from them within 14 days. HEAR WHAT??

Now as someone who's whole world has revolved around treatment and ttc for 6 years the lack of knowledge scares the life out of me. Can anyone explain what the procedure is and what will actually happen next. Also does this mean I will start drugs and everything in August, I have been waiting for sooooo long and now that's it all about to start I don't have a clue what is happening. I have read everything I can find on IVF but still feel like a fish out of water...

Thanks
Kerry


----------



## Hally74

Hi girls

Sorry not been around much recently.  Got my sis & nephew staying with us at the moment.  So has been a crazy busy week.  Nephew keeps hogging my laptop and have to fight with him to get on the blinking thing.

Thanks for your good wishes Starsky, yes ivf 2 commences this Friday.  I am kinda nervous of the outcome, but my sis being here is a good distraction.

I am so afraid that even if I am blessed with a good cycle and bfp, that I will miscarry again.

Would love to reply to you all, but am wrecked after trying to keep up with my nephew today and my bed is calling!!!

Thinking of you all in your own unique circumstances.

Hi Poppy I am from the Coleraine area too.

Love to you all, gotta go as soooooooooo tired.
Hally xxx


----------



## Hally74

Hi ya Kerry, Welcome

Just noticed your post.

The Royal will make you an offer of treatment.  They will ask you to fill in a form of the date of the 1st day of your period (1st day in which you start to bleed).  This is what they did for me with standard ivf anyway.  Is this what you are having?

You will then be given an appointment for you and your partner/husband to go for blood tests for screening (HIV etc), if you have not already done so.

They will then work out a treatment schedule for you, and you will attend the Royal on day 20 of that cycle.  On that day (day 20) you will collect your medications from the pharmacy dept and a nurse will go through them all with  you explaining how to administer the nasal sprays and injections.

You will then start the nasal sprays (the day after) on day 21.  This is the start of your 1st ivf cycle.  

Take a look at ivfconnections.com they have a question & answer page - I thought it was fantastic at explaining the ivf cycle.

Good luck, anything else we can help with just ask!!!
Hally xxx (now I am def off to bed).


----------



## blmcni

Hiall, hope everyone is well

Kerry - I received the same letter as you with my form to return in August although we are having ICSI instead of IVF and are first-timers as well. Like yourself I was full of questions but everyone here has been great at filling me in on what it all means and where it goes from here!! PP has filled you in on what happens next so I'll not repeat it all.

Will perhaps bump into you at some point as we'll be 'cycling' together

B


----------



## katiesue

*Cats * .... lots of labour vibes coming yer way   . Come on bubs its time to come out now, we're all waiting to meet you   Let me know how you get on 2moro but hopefully will hear from your dh before that 

*Starksy*, glad you back from hols & raring to go, hopefully d/r then will be near end of Aug .. Im right behind ya all the way hun so keep me up to date   Will send you wee email 2day

*Tattie*, gl for your e/c 2day, keeping everything crossed for you & your much deserved 

*Hopeful * when I had my first ivf/fet Dr Roberts did mention metformin but said he didn't think it was worth trying was only after those failed cycles I asked could I go to my own GP & get a prescription saying he had recommended it & he said why not suppose you could try it ... I was pg within 6-8 wks so it definitely did something. This time it did take a lot longer but the met has helped regulate my cycles so much & way I look at it cant do any harm so might as well give it a shot! Also with my first pg I was told to stop it on getting my bfp, after my m/c I researched it & most opinions were to stay on it till at least 12 wks .. this time when I did get pg I was told to stop the metformin as it wasn't proven to help reduce m/c rates (altho also wasn't proven that would do any harm by staying on it) but I stayed on it till about 16 wks. Also I used tamoxifen instead of clomid so that might be an alternative? GL 

*Skywalker*, like Cats am hoping that you have been offered a review appointment, I've been thinking of you.

*Ava*, hope you & baby Joe are keeping well. I suppose it maybe still seems a bit unrealy that he is actually here ... your son  

*Katiemo*, gl for your 2ww 

*Hally*, gl next week for next cycle, hoping you get a sticky BFP 

Kerry welcome to the forum, Im sure you'll find plenty of support/advice here 

Big  to everyone else, hope you're keeping well.

I start my maternity leave 2moro so wont be around too much as I dont have a computer at home  Will be nipping up & using my dad's computer to see how everyone is doing. Wishing all of those with upcoming 2ww lots of BFP vibes.

Luv Kate xoxo


----------



## tedette

hi there,

I just wanted to ask a question about going for a private cycle in Origin as opposed to waiting for one in RVH.  If you had been diagnosed and had your IVF workup in RVH would Origin then insist on doing further tests?

Each test could add about a hundred pounds to the cost so it had been putting me and DH off going there. 

Also if Dr Williamson is our consultant at the RVH and she works at Origin would this make it easier to combine treatment there and at RVH when our free go comes around?

thanks


----------



## allyjo

Hi Everyone

I had my consultation RFC a week early - Not sure why the date I was given on the phone was different from the one I received over the telephone but there ya go.

We are going to have FET in 2/3 months time - Which I'm really pleased about. I feel so drained after the IVF and my body doesn't seem to have quite recovered, so this reduces the pressure on me. So I just have to concentrate on getting back to work. Although the girl I work with goes on Maternity leave on Wednesday I don't think I'll be back to see her go. Mixed feelings about this as I regard her as a close friend but it would be hard.

It would have been good to have had this review sooner as it does give some focus on moving on...

Tattie I hope everything goes well.

Cat Hope your baby comes soon, get plenty of rest in now though

Katiemo the two week wait is the hardest so try and keep busy if you can and do lots of nice things


Anyone got any suggestions on nice days out around Northern Ireland. DH and I decided we should do coupley things together that we couldn't' do with children but our list is fairly short - a sign of where our focus has been I think.

All for now 

sending everyone some hugs and good wishes


----------



## Jigglybean

Hello Everyone,

Hope you don't mind another NI girl joining?  
It's great to have a local board and I've loved reading through everyone's messages.  Glad to see some pregnancies and even some babies from the RVH.  I've only every had treatment there and like most of you am happy with the medical staff but totally frustrated by the admin guys.  I've just had another failed cycle and am trying to arrange a review appointment.  I'm trying not to be too disheartened and just get on with things asap so have also sent off my GP referral to Origin so will hopefully hear from them soon.  

Good luck to everyone whatever stage of this process you're currently at.

J


----------



## Fionab

Kerry, yes this does mean you will be starting your IVF cycle on day 21 of your August cycle.  You will have an appointment at the RFC around day 19 or 20 of the cycle to collect your drugs from the pharmacy and get details of how do the injections.  You do need to keep these drugs cold so it is a good idea to go straight home with them or leave them with someone in Belfast.  Also you need to collect your drugs first then go for your appointment.

Hally, good luck with the start of your cycle on Friday.  I really hope all goes well for you.

Allyjo, that is good that they have given you a date for FET.  You could try going to Fermanagh, visit Devenish Island and the Marble Arch Caves.  You could also try the Mournes if you are feeling fit!  

Jigglybean, welcome to the board.  I’m sory to hear that you have had so many failed cycles.  We just have to hope that it will work one day for us.  I have never been to Origin but others have so they will be able to help you.

Hi to everyone,
Fiona


----------



## Lips

Hi everyone

cant believe the amount of new people on here.  Its such a good site, loads of info and support.

I havent posted in a while, im coming up to 26 weeks now, look like 40 weeks.

Had a 3d/4d scan in dublin last weekend, it was fab, people are seeing family resemblances already.  Have started to get swollen feet at nite and am prob about one of the few who are delighted its not such a hot summer (sorry).

Cats good luck for the next week or so, maybe they will feel sorry for you, tears worked for me first time round and they started me.

Emmsy and Tishy, hope you are both doing well, hi from me.

To all ther girls on the 2ww good luck and even more so for those stimming or about to start the journey.  Hang in there it can happen.

Talk soon

Lips


----------



## emmsy

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been on for awhile can't believe how many newbies we have on board!!!!   and welcome girls and I hope you get all the support you need this thread has been a life line to me!      

Ava - Glad to hear all is going well with you and little Joe - its wonderful to hear of a birth on this thread  

Lips - wonderful news about your scan I think the 3d/4d imaging would be absolutely amazing to see!  Me too with the swollen feet!   Take care and I am glad everything is going so well for you  

Catspj - Im doing an induction/labour dance for you!      your wee bubba is just too comfortable inside you, hopefully it will not be much longer for you and DH  

Katiesue & Tishy - hope you and bubs are all well    

Sunny - Congratulations on your BFP - How are you feeling? Any sickness yet? Take care   

To all the newbies - jigglybean, tedette, kerrys, poppy & hopeful   and    in your journeys   

To Fionab, allyjo, blmnci, hally, berta, starsky, tattie & skywalker -   I hope you are all well - Take care

Katie mo - How are you feeling now on the 2WW    I hope you are feeling more positive and Im sending lots and lots of babydust for a BFP for you      

Sorry if i have missed anyone it certainly wasn't intentional. Good luck ladies and have a lovely weekend whatever you are up to.

Take care  

Ems xxx


----------



## ava

hi everyone,joe on my knee feeding,so typin with one finger so it will be short.

Cats,thinkin about you and wishin you the best of luck,hope all goes well and wait isn't too much longer.
Tattie,thinkin about you and everything crossed,hi starsky,glad to hear from you again and good luck with your next cycle,i'm thinkin about you,katiesue hope your'e not too uncomfortable,at least the weather is on your side   

Skywalker,i just want to say hi and that you and hubby are in our thoughts.
to everyone else,stay positive and lots of hugs to everyone.

next time i'm on here,hopefully cats little bundle will have arrived.GOOD LUCK.

lots of love,Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Emmsie no sickness yet just five weeks today but really want some symptoms.  Taking each day as it comes but really want that scan to hurry up.  I still scared il get there and they say there is nothing there.  You think i would be happy with the BFP but really now want to get to the next stage.... im so ungrateful, at least this time i managed to get further than last time when i had actually m/c by now so that i thank God for. Take care and keep baking that lovely baby.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone

Thanks for all your good wishes.  Unfortunately, I'm still sitting here in one piece - baby just refuses to budge - and had a horrible day at the hospital today.  I've been told that the baby is measuring really big but that they don't feel its a good enough reason to give me an elective c-section.  They want to bring me in for induction next Wednesday if I haven't gone myself beforehand so we'll see ... more waiting.  I'm really distressed and upset after today's appointment but am trying to calm myself down otherwise the stress is going to do me harm    

Starksy, thanks for your PM, its really kind of you to be thinking about me.

Tattie, hope you're recovering well after your EC and are getting yourself rested and prepared for ET next week     

KatieSue, hope your last day at work went well and they spoilt you rotten!  Just enjoy these last few weeks and don't be running around like a headless chicken ...  

Ava, sounds like you've got your hands full!  Can just imagine you balancing Joe on one hip whilst trying to type with one hand!    Thanks for your good wishes xx

Emmsy, glad to hear all is well with you and thanks for the induction dance.  Not working so far but we live in hope xx

Lips, lovely to hear from you again.  Glad to hear you were happy with your 4D scan, the photos you get are just amazing, aren't they?  I've swollen feet and ankles and legs too - am wearing shoes two sizes bigger than normal and even they're tight by bedtime.  I know what you mean about being glad the weather isn't too hot ... killjoys that we are  

Jigglybean - welcome to the board.  Great name, by the way    The support you'll get here is great, I'd have been lost without these ladies.

Hello to everyone else - sorry no more personals but I'm exhausted after hours of non-stop crying. 

Lots of love and luck to you all.

  Cats xx


----------



## kerrys

Hi everyone,

remember i'm still new at this page so if I don't mention someone i'm very sorry.

Thank you all for you help and advice, Fionab, Katiesue, blmcni and Hally74. At least now I know a little more about what to expect in the next few weeks. When would I expect to have egg collection or does this differ from person to person. Anyone else with Dr McManus? wot do you think of her?

*blmcni - * we will have to look out for eachother down there. 

Thanks again to everyone and Catspyjamas - good luck, hopefully you won't need the appointment on Wednesday.

Kit
xox


----------



## Hally74

Kerry

Approx 31/33 days from day 21 (give or take a day or 2) will be your EC.  During this time you will start off with nasal sprays, then injections also at the same time as the sprays, a few scans to see how everything is looking & one big final injection then EC.

Started nasal sprays myself today as this is my day 21, so ivf 2 here I come!!!

Would love to say hi to everyone else, these relations of mine are seriously hindering my posting time, this is getting frustrating as I got no time to do personals. Good luck mums to be, hopefully we will be having a celebration drink of fanta veryyyyyyyyy soon. 

Hally xxx


----------



## skywalker

hello everyone,

big hello to all the new girls on board - it's great to have such a growing number!  good luck to you all at your various stages.

we had dr mcmanus - we only seen her twice and i think she was very good with us.  we have a review appt in 10th september which although is a while away give us time to form a couple of plans.  i'm not opposed to foster/adopt so that is a definite poss.  i'm not sure if the consultant said there is no point whether we would go back to origin or not.  the one thing i will warn the girlies who haven't been through it is hard and when your on the drugs don't take on extra work/family stuff cause you will be tired and fragile.  (that's not to put you off it cause the ends justifies the means as ava, cats and katie could tell you!) 

we are doing ok - i'm still trying to get dh to accept the situation - he has gone into his own wee world and thinks it'll be fine  .  our next step is to organise some counselling but work has been so busy i keep forgetting.

ava - it's great joe is doing so well, i'm sure it's hard to believe he's really yours after the ttc journey.

cats -   it's a pity you can't insist on a c-section but i think they are cutting them down a lot - which is no comfort to you.  good luck - you are in my thoughts and prayers.

katiesue - it's hard to believe time has flown and you are now off on m/leave - i'm sure you'll not get too bored and have tons of things to do.

emmsy and lips - i hope you are both keeping well

tattie - good luck for the ec and et - i have everything crossed for you both  

starsky - i'm really hoping this is your time - i'll maybe bump into you when we're up in sept.

fiona - it seems so unfair that you have to keep waiting and waiting.  

katiemo - it's good to see another causeway coast person on board - good luck with the 2ww

sunny - congratson your bfp - keep well and the wee ones are snuggling in good and tight

poppy - i admire your commitment i don;t think i could do it.  good luck!

hello to everyone else - hally, tedette, kerrys, bclni, allyjo, jigglybean.

thank you all for your thoughts and support
skywalker


----------



## blmcni

Hi everyone - hope you are all well

Kerry - We're with Dr McManus as well, we saw her for our consultation in September and I thought she was lovely but I know we'll not always see her every time we're in  

Must dash - both sets of parents for dinner tomorrow and really need to get house tidied!!

Bev


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Havnt been on for a while, welcome to all the new people, havnt joined that long ago myself.

Went for my first consultation on mon past to the RVH, met Dr Mc Manus, who was really nice.

Was a bit disappointed however that we were told to come back in october ( for sperm analysis, etc ) I sort of hoped that would all be done on at first appointment? I was way ahead of myself there!

This really is a long waiting game with regards to NHS waiting lists for ivf, seriously considering going private and would appreciate any information or advice any of you lovely ladies may be able to provide, thanks in advance xxx


----------



## clairel

Hello ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining in. My DH and I attended the RVH in March this year for our second fresh ICSI cycle. We were lucky in that we got a BFP but unlucky in that I had a missed miscarriage discovered at the maternity hospital booking in appointment at 14 weeks. The baby had died at approx 9 weeks.  We were both totally devastated plus I felt so bad in that I had told our boys that they were going to get a little brother or sister and they were so excited about the baby in mummies tummy. At the same time we feel incredibly lucky and thankful for our twin boys who are now 3 1\2 as a result of ICSI at RVH.

I would like to ask does anyone know what the waiting time for FET at RVH is. So far we have been told 1-2 months, 3-4 months, and finally " sometime in the Autumn" With our LAST icsi which we funded (first go on NHS- Thankyou) we were told 3 months but we waiting nearly a year. 

Also I dont know whether or not we should do a FET surely if the embryo's put back in the fresh cycle were off the best quality of the bunch and one took but died at 9 weeks all the other ones would be even less likely to result in a live birth. And if we were so very lucky to get another BFP would this baby die to.

I think perhaps I should be asking should we put the desire to have another child away and get on with our lives with the two beautiful children we have as we are so lucky to have them. 

Sorry for rambling on it feels good to write it down. Think DH is fed up with me analysing everything.

Any advice would be great. 

Thanks
Claire


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi all feeling very down today yes i was trying to be calm about my BFP but just havent been feeling right knicker watching and stuff.  Tonight when i went to the bathroom i noticed i had bright red blod on my pants (soory too much info) im now 5 + 2 days dont really know what to do but feel im going to m/c like the last time. Help i have no cramping and its like the start of a period but i had no cramping the last time either. Im at my wits end.


----------



## clairel

Sunny

So sorry you feel this way.  Can you phone a doctor on call or go to A and E. I am really not sure what to say but I just couldnt read and run. Lots of woman experience bleeding in early pregnancy and it doesnt always mean the worst. I really wish you all the very best and hope you get your hearts desire. 

If you are are still online and wish to talk no problem

Love and best wishes 
Claire
(also from ards)


----------



## clairel

Sunny

Sorry I have not pmd you back. I am having technical difficulties. I hope you feel better today. 


Really hope all works out.

Claire


----------



## blmcni

Hi Sunny

Just a quick note to see how you are, hope you've spoken to someone or been to the hospital.

Hoping everything is ok  

Bev


----------



## SUNNY2007

Thanks everyone for the support phoned the Royal and spoke to prof mcclure said it was too early to scan me and he told me to come up for beta hcg they phoned me didnt give me specifics but said it was in the thousands but they dont have anything to compare it to so have to get it repeated in 2 days to see if it has dropped.  I feel it might have dropped already as any symptoms i had at the strat are now gone.  As usual its the big old waiting game.  If it is a m/c its bad enough but the feeling of failing and letting people down is the hardest even though they are only worried about me.  Its a rollercoaster.


----------



## Shellyj

Hi Glitter Girl, in answer to your question, Ive had tx at the RVH both on nhs and private, beware of long waiting lists for both!!! We waited almost six months for a private ivf cycle and over a year for nhs!! If you want to get the ball rolling sooner, Origin have a much smaller waiting time, although are much more expensive!!!  Hope this helps  xx Good LUCK  Shellyj


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just a quickie to Sunny - just wanted to say how horrified I was to read your post and am really praying you get good news when your blood tests are repeated some time this week.  Don't be reading too much into lack of symptoms - I had no symptoms with my BFP until morning sickness kicked in at 13 weeks - nothing at all during early pregnancy so that doesn't necessarily mean its bad news.  Other pregnant ladies here have had episodes of bleeding and will hopefully be able to talk to you about that but I really do hope and pray you get good news.

Lots of love,
Cats xx


----------



## glitter girl

Sunny, I hope and pray that all will be ok for you, im sure it will be fine, you are in my thoughts xx.

shellyj, thanks so much for your quick reply, information and advice, very much appreciated. I had heard good reports about origin, just wanted someone to confirm them for me, so cheers for that.

Hi to everyone else, good luck and best wishes to each and every one of you xxxx


----------



## Fionab

Kerrys, we are with Dr McManus and have seen her for all the appointments and scans.  This was for private treatment.  She is really nice and explained things in simple terms which is very useful for your first IVF.  

Glitter-girl, this whole process does take ages even when you go privately.  We had about 6 weeks from the first consultation to the sperm analysis and second appointment privately with Dr McManus on the Lisburn Road.  We then had everything else at the RFC.  I found that going for the consultations privately meant that they would decide which treatment was best for you and you could be added onto that particular list sooner.

Sunny, I really hope that all will be ok.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.  

Skywalker, hope you are keeping your spirits up while you wait for your appointment.  It does seem like we have been waiting for ages.  Our IVF failed in May and we will be waiting to at least Nov/Dec for a private ICSI attempt.  I thought it would have been sooner as it is our second go but maybe it is because we changed from IVF to ICSI.  We are planning a holiday in September to help the time go past quicker.

Hope everyone else is well,
Fiona


----------



## Lips

Hi everyone

sunny, I was a bleeder, week in and out right up to 12 weeks was convinced it was over. Never had any symptoms not even MS ever.  That said, I know you lost before and will be a nervous wreck until you can have a scan, I think 7 weeks is around the earliest they can see a HBeat.  Try and hang in there.

Clairel,  I have a DD from a FET, so they can work.  I also had a failed FET, so hard to tell.  Dont give up just yet.  If the desire is there to try again, give yourself a couple of goes, if it doesnt work then at leeast you gave it a shot and at that point be happy with your miracle men.  Hope that helps.

Cats  hope you have good news soon, the last few days seem longer than the 9 months.

Emmsy, good to hear from you again, take care of yourself.

Hi to everyone else.

Lips


----------



## emmsy

Hi girls

Firstly Claire - Im so sorry to hear you had a m/c back in March. I can't really help im afraid with the difference between fresh and frozen embies as at my e/c all my embies had to be frozen as I was at risk from OHSS so I have never had a fresh transfer. on saying that I have had a failed FET and a successful FET as you can see from my ticker. So it is a very personal choice for you and your DH and only you both can decide on whether not to continue with treatment and enjoy your beautiful children or perserve with it. I just thought I would give you food for thought with FETs. Sorry if I have been absolutely no help what so ever!!    Good Luck with your decision    

Sunny - Please please keep your chin up, I know you had a m/c before and although I haven't had personal experience of this I, like Lips bled quite a lot during the first trimester. I tortured the RFC to do scans nearly every week from 8 weeks onwards to check if everything was ok. Lips is right, it is very rare they detect a heartbeat before 7 wks so it was good advice from Prof Mc Clure not to send you for a scan because even though it may show the pregnancy progressing as normal, if you are like me, you will not be happy until you see the heartbeat to confirm it all for you. Please stay positive until your second set of results and your scan, so hard im sure, but my consultant told me although they don't like to see bleeding in pregnancy, it is quite common. My consultant told me my bleeding, which ranged from brown to bright red blood (sorry for TMI) was all down to my womb expanding and the blood vessels just on the outside of my cervix rupturing and causing the bleed.

Im praying hard for you and sending positive vibes your way           Take care


Hi to everyone else!


Ems xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Emmys and lips thank you girls for the reassuring info it does make me feel a lot betteri have to go tomorrow for the repeat blood work so im glad bleeding has stopped and there is (TMI) only brown staining so that i am more positive about.  I have taken some time off work on the sick something else to feel guilty about but heh they can live without me thanks everyone il keep you updated.


----------



## Jigglybean

Hi Girls,

Thank you for such a warm welcome.  Hope everyone is well?  Sunny I'm glad to hear you feel a bit calmer today and it's good that the bleeding has eased.  I've got everything crossed for you and I so hope the blood tests tomorrow show hcg levels moving upwards in great leaps.  I definitely wouldn't worry about taking time off work as this is far more important.  
Cats hope your little one makes an appearance v soon.  
Clairel I've had FET twice and a fresh cycle once and out of all cycles the one where the embryos were of the worst quality was the only one to get me a BFP.  I can understand your reasons for not feeling too confident but if I had any frozen embryos left I wouldn't be able to move on without at least giving them the chance!  I hope you're able to reach a decision. 

We got a date for our appt. with Origin for the end of August so have been busy getting everything sorted for that.  Feels a bit scary to be changing from the RVH but I'm guessing they won't be able to see me until at least December which is just far too far away.  I've been trying to get a date for a review appt with Prof McClure but this is proving difficult so far - no surprises there then!!  

Anyway LOL and PMA vibes to everyone.

J


----------



## Starsky**

HI girls on this sunny afternoon have been reading the thread over the past few days and I just want to echo the other girls wishes to Sunny Im glad that the bleeding has stopped and will be saying a special prayer for you tonight that you will have good news from the hospital tomorrow, keep us posted and look after yourself and DON'T feel guilty about work. Welcome Jigglybean and good luck for your appt at Origin at least you have something to focus on (which personally I feel Helps). Also a big welcome to Shellyj and Clairel  sorry to hear about both your recent experiences but you are definetely among friends here.
To all the oldies a big HI also sorry I havent got time for personals today apart from sending Cats all my love (Thanks for your lovely PM). Tattie thinking for you and sending you   for this week. Be in touch soon Starskyxx


----------



## clairel

Hi ladies

Lips- thank you for sharing your FET successes. Congratulations on your recent BFP.

Emmsy- congrats on your BFP. You have indeed been a help.

Jigglybean- So sorry to see you also experienced a miscarriage. Good luck with your treatment.

Stasky- Thanks for your kind words and your welcome.

Sunny- Just wanted to say good luck for tommorrow.

You have all been very kind and welcoming. DH and I have decided that we should carry on with treatments. We should hopefully be starting FET in September. Although I am not sure how accurate this date is as each person I speak to in the Royal tells me something different  . I feel so much happier knowing that we have decided to go for it. 

Thanks

Clairel


----------



## Hally74

Hi girls

Whizzing thro as usual, before I get caught by my visitors.

Have read all of your posts, thinking of you all.

My sniffing is going well so far, no hot flushes yet, dreading those starting again.

Be back Wed evening hopefully, once visitors gone home.
xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi all
Claire glad you decided to go for that fet since you do still have some frosties and least you know you have given it a go. 
Hally74 i didnt get any side effects from any of the drugs as i feel my acupuncture helped give it ago you will be surprised how well it works.Cats hope babe makes an appearance soon looks like they are going to be an August baby. Glittergirl they told me and dh husband we would have to wait for sperm analysis so we asked how much it cost private...its £80 and you get an appointment that very week along with the results in 24hours so cuts down the waiting time. We phoned andrology lab to organise it and let consultant sec know. Tattie thinking of you. Skywalker have you got that review appointment yet?
Ledette thanks for your kind pm. Let you know what tomorrow will bring


----------



## allyjo

Hi Everyone

Sunny I do hope your test comes back showing that you are very pregnant. Oh i do hope it works out the way you want.

I have just had a massage from a great complementary therapist or so I thought during the massage. UNTIL the end I'm not the slimest person in the world but I'm by no means overweight either, I do enjoy exercise but i have been able to keep it up during IVF and Ovarian type pain during my cycle. I firmly believe eating foods in moderation is best and that we get most of our vitamins from our food and multivitamins is a unnecessary over indulgence except those reccomended by the clinic. OK I'm RANTING and feeling like the VICTIM I've tried everything and nothing works. and that makes me more frustrated because I'm trying hard to give up the attitude that I can do something to make myself conceive and the reason why I haven't is because I'm not doing enough so to be told that if I'm not in optimum health I wont conceive..
WHY Wasn't she Listening to me.

On a calmer note

I agree with the essence in what she said hence why I'm glad my treatment is not for a few month but I've JUST HAD ONE and I think I'm entitled to feel tired and a little fragile.
and I don't have to go back but the massage was good...

OHH I want to scream

we did and NHS and then was recommended to have a private sperm analysis to check the results. I sound like the private cheer leader - I don't have a fortune of money like most people but I am very impatient as well.

Hally where did you get your  accuputist from??
Feel better now


----------



## hopeful00

ALLYJO

I see you have PCOS and did 4 cycles on clomid. Im also on clomid - my 5th cycle. Can I just ask you why you moved to IVF after 4 months? My consultant ( Traub) says I can stay on it a year. 

Where did you go for your massage? Do these things really work and help conception? They are all a bit expensive!
hopeful


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi girls just phoned the Royal and im really happy bhcg was 18356on sunday and 35674 today so going along nicely have got a date for my scan friday the 10th aug at 730am im going to try and chill now and wait till the scan.


----------



## blmcni

Sunny just saw your post wanted  

Great news that things are going well

Bev xo


----------



## Starsky**

Sunny 
So   HAPPY for you and thats great you have a date for your scan.
Just also wanted to wish Cats all the very best for tomorrow, thinking of you. 
Starskyxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just a quickie ladies.

I'm going in tomorrow morning to be induced and am currently beyond terror!  I feel a bit bad that I'm more frightened than excited but hopefully that'll change.  Regardless, I have hardly stopped crying all day and am a bit worried about not getting any sleep tonight so am about to throw myself headfirst into a huge pile of ironing to take my mind off things.  Don't know when I'll get on again but thank you for your messages of support and positive thoughts.  They really are appreciated.

Hope you're all well, and apologies for the 'me' post.

Cats xx


----------



## Fionab

Cats, good luck for tomorrow.  Just think that you will be holding your baby tomorrow and it will be worth it.

Sunny, that is really good news about your levels.  I hope all goes well with your scan.

Hally, I hope your sniffing is going well and you don't get too many side effects.

Fiona


----------



## clairel

Sunny- so so happy thing are going well

Cats- good luck for tomorrow. I was induced with my twins. It wasn't so bad. You really should get plenty of sleep if you can. My mistake was to stay awake in the hospital I am embarrassed to say i was scared I would snore and wake the other ladies (i was so massive i would have snored if i could sleep standing).   

best wishes to all

Claire


----------



## Lips

Hi girls

sunny delighted for you, just take it easy and get to that scan date.

Cats, you prob wont see this now but good luck for today, OMG you will have your wee bundle of joy in no time.

Clairel Im sure you are glad a decision has been made.  

Hi to everyone else

Lips


----------



## allyjo

HI Everyone


Oh sunny I am so delighted for you. Whoa that was a good rise. Glad you got a date for the scan too... Always good to know when the next phase happens

hopeful00 
My DH has antibodies in his sperm which is why we where reccomended to go for IVF. The massage was great, so all my moaning about her comments I might swallow and go back. As for if it helps with conceiving I'm sceptical as i have yet to get pregnant, but it did make me feel much better. But this one was expensive - so will have to think about it long and hard.

Cats I do hope all goes well and you have a lovely baby by the end of  today although these things can take time. I hear.

I feel much better after the massage. tempted to book another one, although I would have to listen to her not listening to me and telling me all the things i have already tried at some stage and it didn't work. WHAT A DILEMA. I might try another one in the Yellow pages and compare next time I feel like on. 

GREAT TO FEEL LIKE ME AGAIN its' been a while in coming.

I do hope everyone else is ok.

All for now
Ally


----------



## tishy

Hi All

Sunny - great news, fingers crossed for the scan.

Ally - good to hear you are feeling a bit more like yourself, it can be very depresing thinking about treatment, etc all the time, it seems to take over your life at times, doesn't it?

Cats - hopefully yesterday went well - can't wait to hear your news.

Lips - your scan sounds great.  Glad to hear that things are going well.

KatieSue - not long now, hope you are keeping well as you head into the final few weeks.

Emmsy - your time is marching on as well - does it seem to be going faster now as you are in the last trimester?

Skywalker - good to hear about your review appointment in September.

Starsky - hope you are doing good and feeling positive about the future.

To all the others - welcome to all the new girls - good luck with your plans.

I am keeping OK - bit tired with some backache, but just glad to be at this stage and hopefully the next couple of months will go quickly.

Take care everyone.

Tishy


----------



## Starsky**

Afternoon all Im sure you are all wondering how Cats is getting on well no news yet! Poor girl has had 3 loads of gel, so she is due to have her waters broke around 4pm. She thanks everyone for their messages and wants lots of vibes,  so keep them coming. Come on LITTLE ONE we all want meet you.
Good Luck Cats
Starskyxx


----------



## emmsy

Ah poor Cats - Come on little one - time to come out and be spoilt rotten!      Good luck Cats I hope you are cuddling your little bundle by tomorrow if not sooner!   

Sunny - Brilliant news! Im absolutely delighted your levels are rising so well - keep positive and enjoy the scan   

Hi everyone else I hope your ok - thanks starsky for letting us know about Cats

Take care

Emsxxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Feeling really nauseous today which i dont mind at all glad of the symptoms what worrys me is im still on my meds progynova 4 tablets a day im worried if im sick will this affect the absorption of the tablets. Can anyone advise


----------



## allyjo

Cats: Really hope its not much longer until you can cuddle your baby

Sunny: Great to hear your nauseated. I've heard when people are nauseated then they are less likely to mc. You could check with the clinic tomorrow about what to do if you take a tablet and then be sick or how long it takes for the tablets to get into your system so then you will not have to worry about the absorption if its after this time.

Tishy: Yes I agree treatment really can take over your life, even when you are not currently having treatment.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cats has the baby made an appearance yet hope your cuddling him or her right now


----------



## Hally74

Hi girls

Whizzing thru veryyyyyyy quickly.

My visitors have gone home, and I am knee deep in packing for our holiday tomorrow.

Running around like a headless chicken is an understatement at the moment.

Just wanted to say good luck Cats, it will be 2 whole weeks before I hear your news!!!

Hi to everyone, will be thinking of you all whilst sipping me lemonade at Lake Garda.

Gotta get these nasal sprays & injections sorted.

Bye, see you all in 2 weeks xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

have a great holiday hally


----------



## emmsy

HAVE A LOVELY TIME ON HOLIDAY HALLY    

EMS XXX


----------



## Starsky**

Well Girls I am so excited to announce that Cats has finally had the baby ..........................................

. James Edmund arrived at 00.19 this morning and Baby Jamie  weighed 9lb 1.5ozs and he is so so cute. 
Cats is shattered but in good spirits. So So happy for her and DH and it is a constant reminder to us all that miracles do happen Jamie is proof of that (and Baby Joe). To all the others who are expecting little bundles of joy in the near future look after yourselves and to the rest of us all on tx, in bewteen or just hoping and looking to the future KEEP BELIEVING. On that note I wish everyone a good Weekend and Im sure it wont be long before Cats (our founder member)will be posting again. 
Starskyxx


----------



## skywalker

hello,

CONGRATS cats and dh on the wee blue bundle!!!!  it's fantastic and i'm delighted for the both of you.

   

i hope you are all doing well...

gosh this is great of wee family is growing!

talk to youse soon
skywalker


----------



## SUNNY2007

Congrats Cats and Dh the certainly was a great healthy size  ^congra


----------



## TVGIRL

Hi Everyone!!

BIG BIG CONGRATS to CATS!   

My goodness he is a BIG boy!!

I'm 10 weeks pregnant at the mo + have taken a kidney infection, so I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself  

Will post back later as I'm in work

TVGIRL


----------



## poppy888

Hi Cats, 
Congratulations on the big bouncing boy!!!
This is wonderful news!!!

Take care
Poppy x


----------



## barty1..

hi everyone  

i popped in here a few months ago to say hello, i have been busy with the new arrival and usually only get a chance to post on my usual cycle buddies thread, but i have been popping in to see how you are all getting on and wanted to send a big congratulations to cats on the arrival of her wee boy, felt for her when i saw that she had to have the three gels as thats what happened to me when i had rebecca.

wanted to wish everyone all the luck in the world, just a reminder, i had my first daughter in london following ivf as i was living there at the time but my last two wee girls were born at the RVH following treatment there. x x


----------



## tishy

Delighted to hear about the safe arrival of Cat's little boy bundle - fantastic news.  

So lovely to hear such good news.

Congratulations Cats and DH.

Tishy


----------



## Fionab

Congratulations Cats and your husband on the successful arrival of Jamie .  I'm sure you are so delighted and I hope all is going well.

Fiona


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls

Eventually figured out how to get my email reactivated so I could log on    Sorry for the rushed post & not many personals  

Huge congrats to Cats & dh on the arrival (eventually!!!) of Baby Jamie, who is just gorgeous & definitely worth the wait      

Starsky, was lovely to catch up with you again, have everything crossed for your next cycle hun & hoping those chocolate eggs bring you good luck  

Tattie, been thinking about you & praying for your  

Sunny, Starsky was telling me about your bleed, Im so glad that everything is going well for you cos I know how traumatic it is. I had bleeding/spotting for around 2-3 weeks when I was about 7 wks pg, it really drives you nuts so keep your feet up & take it easy.

Skywalker, Im glad you've got a review appointment sorted, have been thinking about you.

Hope everyone else is keeping well, sorry no time to go thru everyone as Im in a rush off home.   to all  those going thru treatment. Big Hello & Welcome to newbies, Im sure you'll find this site a great source of support. And luv & hugs to Baby Joe & Jamie   

Luv &  , Kate xoxo


----------



## emmsy

Ahh Cats and DH congratulations on the birth of your big son Jamie at long last!!! Im sure you are just over the moon!!!!!!! Wonderful news!!!    welcome to the world Jamie!!   

Barty - Hi its great to hear from you, your little one is beautiful and thank you for sharing your success stories with us - take care  

Hi to everyone else


Ems xxx


----------



## allyjo

Cats: Well-done. Hoping everything is going well. 

It appears there is lots of good vibes and good news on this thread.

I've been tidying the house as it has got into such a mess over the last few weeks, spring cleaning and catching up on things... Really does take forever.

We Went to the cinema on Friday night. DIE HARD 4.0 is great if you like BRUCE and hoo the BADY was rather dishey. I'm not into baddies usually but this has definitely changed my mind. Somewhere close to bond so if you don't like that you wont like this but my DH loves action films so This one was fine,  but hoo some I do refuse to watch. HIGHLY RECOMENDED. Now I'm in the good books

Hope everyone else is well 
Ally


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone

Just a quickie, as usual but especially now that I'm typing one-handed! Jamie and I got home late last night and are attempting to settle into some sort of routine. Thanks for all your good wishes, they're much appreciated.

As you all know, baby Jamie was finally born 10 days late in the early hours of 3rd August, weighing in at a hefty 9lb 1.5oz after a terribly difficult and prolonged labour. But we'll not talk about that now, just to mention forceps and stitches. Ouch 

*Starsky * and *KatieSue*, thanks so much for making the surprise trek up to the Royal to see us. Your gifts were much appreciated, as was your very presence. Can I be cheeky here and ask both of you, and Tattie if you're reading, to PM or email me your addresses and telephone numbers? My mobile phone got irrevocably damaged whilst in the hospital and so I'm mobile-less and contact number-less and can't get sorted with a replacement anytime soon.

*Tattie*, sorry for not texting but that's the reason - I've no way of contacting you cos I know you're off work and stupidly don't have any of your telephone numbers saved anywhere but my useless SIM card. But its not that I'm not thinking about you constantly and sending you tons of postive vibes and all my love and support.

Sorry this is short. I hope you're all well, whatever stage you're at and wish for you the same happiness that's parked on my left arm at present, even though I've taken a terrible hammering with the arrival of the little fella.

Be in touch soon.

Lots of love

Cats xx


----------



## blmcni

Hi Cats

Good to see you !! Congratulations     I love hearing people's success stories as it reminds me not to give up hope. We're just about to start our first treatment so we've the whole long road ahead, but hope it will be worth it.

Hope everyone else is well.

Here's what is probably a daft question   (spot the first-timer who hasn't a clue) ....

When you start nasal spray day 21ish through would be the possibilty of having conceived that month, so if AF didn't appear would the spray have caused any harm to embryo?? Am I also right in thinking I won't start my injections until AF has appeared (therefore I would know I am not PG)?? 

Thanks

Bev


----------



## Tattie

*[fly]C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S[/fly]*

CATS, DH AND OF COURSE OSCAR (the doggie) ON THE BIRTH OF BABY JAIME 

CAN'T WAIT TO MEET HIM

LOTS OF LOVE

TATTIE & HUBBIE​


----------



## Lips

Hi everyone

just back from a few days in Waterford.  Just seen the good news cats.

Well done a bouncing baby boy.  Good luck with the all consuming tiredness.

Lips


----------



## Tattie

Hello Northern Ireland Girls,

Sorry no personals, as we have that many members that I would be worried in case I left someone out and offended them  

We are currently on day 7 of the dreaded 2ww!!!  We had our egg collection on the 26th July and we got a whopping 16 eggs, our biggest harvest yet    13 of those fertilised   (first cycle we got 7 eggs and 5 fertilised, second cycle we got 5 eggs and only 3 fertilised) so to say we were delighted was an unstatement (especially after being told by the Royal that I was producing eggs like a lady in her 40's and that we might not collect any eggs on our next ivf cycle   ).  Sims Clinic give you a sedative to put you in a drunk state, I was talking that much I think he had to shut me up by knocking me out completely    I woke up asking my husband why he had four eyes  

Our egg transfer was on the 31st July (day after our second wedding anniversary  ).  We have one great blast   and one good blast   on board!!

Our test day is this Sunday, the 12th and to be honest I don't have any symptons at all    so I can't really say how it will turn out.  Although I feel slightly   so fingers and toes crossed that it has all been worth it again!!

Hopefully I will be back here on Monday with our news............. if I don't post, we it doesn't bear thinking about......................  

Good luck to everyone and have some  

Love

Tattie going  in the 2ww!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

*BLMCNI* hi dont worry about things because you are a first timer thats how we all learned by asking other people. The first time we had icsi we continued to have sex its was only when i went for the secound time that i read if you are form day 1 of your cycle you should be taking precautions so when you do start on day 21 there is no way you can be pregnant as the nasal spray is very potent. If you havent i wouldnt worry we didnt the first time and i know of people who did get pg while on the nasal and have healthy children.
n]Tattie[/b] thinking of you on your 2 ww currently im feeling sick and puking it actually wakes me up at night... i know i said i wanted some symptoms but thats ok now ive experienced them please take them away....no im only joking at least it lets me know my hormones are still rising. Have scan on Friday. Tattie will you take hpt before 12th i couldnt help myself i cheated and took mine 6 days before and it showed a faint line my dh didnt know this and still doesnt.
Hope everyone else is keeping okay thinking of you all.


----------



## Tattie

Sunny2007,

Good luck with the scan on Friday!!  I don't think I will test early, although I did with my past cycles.  I would love to test (maybe   ) on Friday but hubbie would be annoyed   and I know that I would need his support if it wasn't the result we wanted, if you see what I mean!!

Tattie xox


----------



## emmsy

Just a quick post to say hello to Cats, thanks for posting, i'm sorry   it wasn't an easy birth but i'm sure your little man   more than makes up for it - Enjoy your precious bundle, I want my pregnancy to hurry up now!!!!Lol!  

     Tattie! - Good luck on the 2WW and well done you for staying strong until the 12th - I really hope and pray you get a BFP. Im sending you lots of love and positive vibes                

Hi to everyone else - Sunny I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy the sickness and tiredness at the start is awful but it will get better   Its all good signs

I went for my antenatal appointment on Friday and baby is measuring slightly above average, the doc said she is about 3.9lbs already! Not alot of room in there anymore so I can really feel hard kicks and see her moving. Lack of sleep now probably trying to prepare me for when she arrives!    Baby had her first concert on Saturday  - I went to see George Michael in the Odyssey, did anyone else go? He was absolutely fantastic the best concert I have ever been to! I was standing the whole time and I think it was the adrenaline that kept me upright because I didn't feel tired at all, usually I can't walk the length of myself without feeling like I have run a marathon!!  

Take care girls and talk to you all soon  


Ems xxx


----------



## Lips

Hi

Tattie good luck for the rest of the dreaded 2ww.  Did they freeze the rest of your embies??

Emmsy, 2 of my friends went to G Michael, said it was fantastic.  Im not as far on as you but mine must be the same size as I am ginormous.

Take care

Lips


----------



## Tattie

Thanks Emmsy and Lips for your   vibes!!

Lips, I only had one emby left and we are not sure if it has made the deep freeze as the clinic were supposed to ring me and let me know one way or other but I don't think that it was good enough for the freezer!!  

I will wait and see, I suppose!!

Tattie


----------



## allyjo

Tattie: Good luck for Sunday - it's great your being strong.
Sending you good vibes      

Sunny2007: if its the nauesa my friends used the sea sickness band you can buy them from any chemist they found them useful.

Cats: Do hope you are getting some rest. So good that you are home now and can get some kinda (loosely meant) rountine. Nappies... sleep... feed...nappies...sleep...feed... Nappies... sleep... feed...nappies...sleep...feed...Nappies... sleep... feed...nappies...sleep...feed   

I had realised about the protection thing for the period of waiting to start the spray ophs. good to know though 

emms: Maybe listening to George Michael is the way to get more energy   You could start a new craz in healthy pregnacy.

TVGirl: Do hope the kidney infection is better.

hoping everyone else is ok and sending you all wishes 
Ally


----------



## blmcni

Hi everyone

To the new mums: Hope the babes are behaving themselves and you're settling into motherhood!! 

Tattie, hope all goes well for you on Sunday    

Sunny - thanks for your response. Have mentioned this to DH now so we have decided to play it safe before beginning d/r as I know I'd only feel guilty and worry myself sick if we were to get PG whilst on the spray - I'd rather play safe. Hope Friday's scan goes well  

Hi to everyone else - I am slowing learning who everyone is and what stage they're at!!

Am off on hols on Monday (great to get to relax before starting tx)    - and can't wait!!

B


----------



## blmcni

blmcni said:


> Hi to everyone else - I am slowing learning who everyone is and what stage they're at!!


I am "slowLY" learning how to spell also!!  

B


----------



## hopeful00

OK I need some info...

I went to my scan this morning at RVH and its my 5th month on clomid. I o'd cycle 1 on 50mg - not cycle 2. O'd cycle 3 on 100mg - not cycle 4. So I was up to 150mg this time. My own consultant (traub) said stay on it all for  a year. ( which is 8 more months ) and we will see.

When I went this morning there was no sign of anything happening there. The Dr (boyle) who is not my consultant said right Clomid isnt working for you, time to try gonadotrphins. Like I have the foggiest clue what they are. I mean really...do they think they do a GCSE in fertility treatments these days? 

So I dont know what to do. Do I stay on clomid? what are gonadotrphins? 
I need to phone my consultant and see what the score is, but a big bit confused. HELP!


----------



## SUNNY2007

hopeful gonadotrophins triggers you to have a bleed then prompts the body to release follicle stimulating hormone which then starts the growth of your follicles and the eggs in them as far as i know it kind of wipes the slate clean i think the nasal spray you take for ivf is one and zoladex injections id say they are more powerful than clomid if your consultant agrees it would be better changing now than having to wait a whole eight months. I was on clomid 250mg for a year.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi all went for my 7 week scan to day the waiting room was packed and i really had a bad feeling about it.  Couldnt believe it co when he (Dr Boyle) scanned me there it was as clear as anything TWINS.  Im so happy i cant express it and feel so lucky.  DH really happy too but in shock didnt speak for about half the way home and then the first thing he said was "youll need to get a new car"


----------



## suger

hi there..i to am from n.ireland and glad to eventually find this....im attending the royal in belfast for ivf...and have my reveiw app on 22/08/2007 cant wait but does any one know how long it will take after that before my treatment starts


----------



## SUNNY2007

if you have had previous cycles it usually starts 3 months after review apppointment.  Welcome to the Nireland thread i have only been here a few weeks myself but have found it so helpful and supportive.


----------



## kerrys

Congratulations SUNNY2007, at least they have company, it must get real boring in there on your own for 9mnths.


----------



## poppy888

Hi Sunny2007,
Brilliant news on the twins..two for the price of one!!!
Take care
Poppy


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, great news. I hope they are both doing well.

Suger, is this your first IVF or a follow on?  It can be hard to work out when the cycle will start.  Is this your appointment for blood tests (nurse led clinic) or to see the consultant?

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## suger

hi fionab..this is my 1st cycle...think its to see consultant altough i havent seen the nurse for bloods yet...its such a long process...


----------



## suger

thanks sunny2007...ive tried for ages to get somethin like this its good to talk...from what i see your expecting congratulations... xx


----------



## blmcni

Hi hope everyone is doing ok

Sunny - brilliant news, how exciting!!     Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy - did they give you a due date??

Suger - welcome to the boards. Only found them myself about a month ago but everyeone is great. We are having our 1st cycle (our 'free' one) of ICSI in RFC - will probably be starting d/r beginning of September.

Tattie, hope all goes well on Sunday

B


----------



## suger

hi b...im sure your looking forward to it... how long after your reveiw did u have to wait??


----------



## suger

hi girls...i wanted to ask.. has anyone had abnormal hormone results?? i have pcos(no ovulation) and lost a baby in nov 2006..in which i started taking regular cycles...so i decided to get a hormone profile done to check.. which came back abnormal. i then started taking vitex(which i read up on loads and is meant to regulate hormones and induce ovulation)..after 3mnths of taking it i repeated my hormone test and it came back normal.. i couldnt believe it and asked the doc to explain..he said that altough it was normal there was no sign of ovulation as my progesterone level was below 4..he said all other hormones were telling my body to ovulate but it couldnt...so desperate as i am i ordered progesterone off the net and have been taking it for 3 weeks now..i really dnt no if im wise but will try anything now..has any1 got simaler situation..


----------



## SUNNY2007

thanks blm...my due date is 28th March but Dr Boyle says if all goes well they will probably arrive about 3 weeks before.  I was just saying earlier i am so excitied and happy but cant help worrying i wonder if there is ever a stage in your pregnancy that you just accept it and be happy about it.  I asked Dr Boyle about when i stop taking pessaries he said when packet finished which is this wednesday im worried that the sudden drop in progesterone will have an affect can anyone help me out with advise i was so excited i didnt really ask anything at scan yesterday but do have a gp appointment on Monday its just i know clinics in England make you take pessaries until 12 week till the placenta takes over.


----------



## TVGIRL

Hi everyone!

SUNNY  WOW!!! I'm sure you are over the moon and just a little bit scared as well!!  
Can't imagine twins somehow. 

I don't have a scan until 21st August. Lagan Valley wouldn't give me an early one, even though I've had an infection and a lot of bad cramping!!

Anyway not long to wait now!

My due date so far is 1st March

See you later

TVGIRL


----------



## Meadow

Hi everyone.

Im new to this so just wnt to say hi. Its really encouraging to see that there are so many other people going throu the same thing as me.  Sometimes u feel as if ur the only 1.  Im 26 and DH is 29 and we have been ttc for 3 years.  Tests have come back showing unexplained infertility.  Had 1st round of IVF in June/July.  EC was 9th July and i got 30 eggs  (22 fertilized)i was showing signs of OHSS so they decided to freeze them.  Has this happened 2 anyone else?  RVH has recommened that we leave it a couple of months to do FET but im unsure cuz i feel i wnt them back in now       Just wnt advice from people tht understand


----------



## SUNNY2007

TATTIE good luck for tomorrow i will be thinking of you dont forget to let us know how it goes.


----------



## clairel

Hi all

Sunny-  Congratulations twins are such good fun.

Claire


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Claire how are you you will have to give me some tips about twins how are you at the moment im still in a nice state of shock after my scan yesterday.  When you were pregnant the first time did you find it very hard to relax and not worry all the time.  I feel i just over analyse everything.  Like i feel so nauseaus but i am only sick on the odd occasion my(.)(.) are bigger but not sore keep thinking i should have double the symptoms now.  From today i am going to try and not think about it  thats my resoulution


----------



## Fionab

Suger, you have an appointment with the consultant to decide what is the best way forward.  Then you have an appintment with the nurses to get blood tests then you will probably get a date for your cycle about a month after that.  Is it a private or an NHS cycle?  We were private and it was about 4-5 months from the gynae referred us to RFC that we got a consultation with Dr McManus then about 5-6 months before the nurse appointment.  I don't know anything about your ovulation problems but I'm sure that someone else will.  

Meadow, welcome to the board.  I have never done FET but our first IVF failed with no ferilisation in May and I really wanted to start again there and then.  It really is good to give your body time to recover as I am still finding my AF is all over the place when it used to be so regular.

Fiona


----------



## katiesue

Tattie, thinking about you hun & am praying that you got your BFP     

Sunny, wow twins double congrats    

Suger, I have pcos & found that metformin really helped improve the length of my cycles & my ovulation. I def think that both my pg's have been down to the met so it might be worth looking into?

Catspjyamas, hope you're getting on well hun & little Jamie is letting you get some sleep, chat soon.

Luv & hugs, Kate xoxo


----------



## clairel

Sunny glad you are feeling better. Will be happy to talk twins anytime.

Tattie good luck

Claire


----------



## suger

thanks fiona...so will the consultation and the nurses app be 2 seperate ones  if so that would prob mean my cycle wouldnt be starting until jan 2008? yes this my first free go on the nhs..


katiesue... i have tried metformin which made me feel very sick so my gyne took me off them..i then started a course of gonal f injections.. i did get pregnant with the aid of gonal f but sadly lost  it in nov 2006..and as i now have low progesterone levels i cant help but wonder was that the cause as it can lead to miscarraige..just cant understand how its soooo hard to conceive??i also found out this week that my sister is expecting her 1st child (without trying) and im soooo happy and excited for her but cnt help thinkin whats up wit me...


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Suger,

How are you?

Hope you dont mind me asking, how long have you been on the nhs waiting list? i have heard that you can wait for 2 years + for ivf treatment? i have only been for my initial consultation in july past ( ive never had previous treatment) i know this is going to be a long waiting game, but if you could give me a rough idea of how long the wait is likely to be that would be great.


----------



## Pompolina

Hi everyone, I am new to this thread but I think I can provide some of the info that Glittergirl is looking for. I am Italian but I have been living in Belfast for the past 7 years. 
After 18 months of ttc we were referred by our GP to the RVH for a consultation in November 2005. Our consultation took place in April 2006. We saw Dr. Boyle who told us that we had almost zero chance to conceive naturally and suggested ICSI as the only alternative. We have been on the NHS waiting list since then and when I called in April someone from the "lovely" admin team told me that we should expect to receive treatment around December/January time. Basically we would be on the waiting list for over 2 years (initial referral in Nov 2005 and treatment likely to be in Dec 2007/Jan 200. To be honest with you I think this is unacceptable. I understand that the NHS is underfunded and particularly infertility is not considered to be a priority, but 2 years is forever for a couple who desperately wants the chance to have a baby.
While waiting for our turn in Belfast, we went to France where we underwent 2 cycles of ICSI. The French health system allows residents in France to 4 attempts which are completely free. The waiting list is only few months.....Our last cycle was successful and I am now 19 weeks pregnant.
I love many many things about Northern Ireland but definitely the NHS is not of them (the weather comes second....).
Good luck to everyone
Ciao
Pompolina


----------



## Starsky**

Evening all
Just a quickie so no real time for personals apart from WELCOMING our new friends and Tattie thinking of you and DH and sending you all my love 
Well I start my third cycle (Please let it be third time lucky) next Sat the 18th so sorry this sounds very selfish but please keep me and Dh in your thoughts and send lots of   our way.
Thanks for everything girls 
Starskyxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

I would like also to welcome everyone who is new 
Also Starskey thinking of you and sending you and Dh lots of hugs and wishes hoping your dream comes true i know this can be such a anxious time but take it one step and milestone at a time.   
Claire thank you also for all your support and reassurance i may need to call again if you dont mind.
Tattie hope your doing alright whatever the outcome.

Cats bet your really tired but im sure he is so worth it.


----------



## Meadow

Hi everyone

Sugar have u tried getting a progesterone cream.  I have been seeing a reflexologist and she has recommended that i get a progesterone cream out of the health shop as she thinks my levels may b quite low.

To Fionab - I think u are right.  Waiting maybe the best thing to do so that my body can recover still getting pain and that so dont think i have got rid of OHSS yet.  Just so frustrating


----------



## blmcni

Suger/glitter girl

We saw gynacologist in Jan 06, referred immediately to RFC. Saw Dr McManus there in Sept 2006 and put on waiting list for ICSI - were told we wouldn't be seen that financial year (ie before April 07) but should be in following year (before April 0. Received word in July 07 that tx starts following Aug AF (so beginning nasal spray 1st week of Sept I think).

Hope that helps.

Tattie - hope things went ok today   

Starsky - we're thinking about the two of you   

B


----------



## ava

hi everyone.to Cats,well done and huge congrats on baby Jamie,hope you aren't too sore!!

Tattie,hang in there,hope you get your bfp,to Starsky,of course we are all thinkin about you and hope it all goes well.

Katisue,hello and greetings from joe,again on my knee,boob in his mouth,me typin one handed!!

Skywalker,good luck with the review,thinkin of you too

Cant do personals as far too many but a big hello and welcome to newbies,this site has been a godsend for me,lots of support and friendship found.

Goodnight everyone,
love 
Avaxxxxx


----------



## Fionab

Suger, yes the consultants and nurse were separate appointments for us, but we had seen Dr McManus at her clinic on Lisburn Road rather than RFC.  You are probably safer calling the RFC and asking them so that you do get a better idea of timing.  It also depends on which of the local trusts you live in, as each trust pays for a certain amount of cycles per month.

Pompolina, congratulations on your BFP.   I bet everyone on this board wishes they lived in France if they get 4 free attempts.

Starsky, good luck for your new cycle.  

Blmcni, good luck with starting in September. 

Did anyone hear the program on BBC Radio 5 Live at 7pm tonight?  It was all about IVF in England and how different health trusts set different criteria for getting free treatment.  One area would only give treatment if the woman was under 36 and another neighbouring trust would only give free treatment to those over 36.  It also compared a private clinic and NHS fertility unit in Bristol.  The private clinic offered EC on any day from Monday-Friday whereas the NHS unit only did EC on a particular day each week.  The researcher was inferring that only having EC on a set day each week left those women with less of a chance.  Does anyone know what happens in RFC?  I know I had EC on a Wednesday – what about everyone else?  They also said that ET was always 2 days after EC in the NHS unit, whereas it was on day 2-5 in the private unit dependant on the best day for the woman.

Hi to everyone,
Fiona


----------



## suger

glitter girl.. im fine thanks i was referred to rfc last november and got my app jan 07 and im due to attend my reveiw app on 22 aug 07 inbetween i have had a further 2 apps but this is for your partners semen tests...you get an app roughly every 3-31/2 mnths...its such a long process i no and very frustrating...if you had your 1st app in july past its more than likely it will be this time nxt yr youll start treatment..but dont take this as a solid fact its just the way my apps have went so far..


----------



## suger

thanks blm..

meadow..i havent tried progesterone cream but for the last 3.1/2 weeks ive been taking microgest which is a progesterone supplement which i ordered off the internet..im goin to gp in mornin to get blood test dne to check if my levels have rose any as my last result was normal except for my progesterone

fiona...i have phoned the rfc and they said to speak to the consultant at my nxt app. so ill keep you posted.. thanks for your help x


----------



## Lips

Hi everyone

sunny just reading the boards and saw your brilliant news - twins - you lucky thing.

Starsky - good luck.

Meadow - I had a similar situation 1st time, had 29 eggs, had to freeze all, ended up in Royal with severe OHSS. That was end Jan early feb, think I had bleed after that then 1 more period and started stimming again on day 21 for FET.  Had BFP from that and DD was born in Feb of the following year.  So no major delay, just a month or two??  Good luck with your FET.

Gosh lots of new people on here lately, hello everyone on the rollercoaster ride.

Im now 28 weeks, enormous, my feet are v swollen and im so slow, but its all worth it.  Good luck to all of you.

Lips


----------



## barty1..

hi meadow, i also attended the royal and developed ohss which ended with a 2 week hospital stay, i had to wait a couple of months to allow everything to settle down. from the batch of frosties we had, we have now had two successful pregnancies, appreciate how frustrating it can be to have to wait but the time will fly by. wishing you luck. x


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks so much for all the speedy replies, i really appreciate it. Good luck to each and every one of you and thanks again.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Barty 1 maybe you can help me i am 7.5 weeks pregnant with twins after frozen e transfer i am quite concerned as when i was there for my scan i asked about the cyclogest pessaries and when to stop taking them he said finish the packet or dont it was up to me.  Can you tell me how long you took them for because i know in England they dont stop taking them until the 12th week until the placenta takes over.  Im worried stopping them will have an adverse affect.  Asked gp but she said she didnt know


----------



## allyjo

Hi everyone

We had our weekend in Enniskillen weather was very wet on sat and sunday it was much better. next weekend it's portbrush. I'm still pretending that I'm not trying to get pregnant in the hope that it happens - Hope i continue to fool myself into pregnancy would be nice if it happened.

Good that there are more new people Good to have you on board.

I am for FET in a few months good to hear your results barty1 and sunny ( Hadn't realised you were fet also. I can't answer your question but I can empathise with your frustration with no absolutes. I work much better when I know the answer or what's going to happen so crap with the uncertainty this world has brought to me through this. 

Off to bed I think candles and a good book.

ally


----------



## emmsy

Hi Everyone Im sorry just had to answer a few queries, Hello to all the newbies and I promise more personals tomorrow.

sunny - Congratulations Twins!!!!! Wow thats amazing! Dr Boyle is my consultant also and I had the same query as you with the cyclogest pessaries. I finished the packet a couple of days after the scan as advised by him and honestly it is fine. Some people may experience a slight bleed with coming off them, but don't worry  Dr Boyle was right, your body takes over. Some clinics say 12wks some say 16wks and some are told to take the pessaries all the way through so each is different so definitely take your consultant's advice. Are you staying with Dr Boyle when you move over to maternity? I personally think he is fantastic.

meadow - Same situation with me - I was at risk from OHSS and after e/c when the consultant told me they would not be transferring the embies a couple of days later I was broken hearted. I waited 3 full months as instructed by the consultant to have an FET. I was told by the cons that when you do get pregnant, early pregnancy relies on your ovaries to produce the hormone to stimulate the embryo to grow before the placenta is created. OHSS means your ovaries are overstimulated as they are without a pregnancy if the cons were to put an embryo into your womb your ovaries will continue to stimulate to help the embryo stick and the chances of you getting a BFP are practically non existent and you can also be at severe risk yourself. I know it may seem forever but honestly you need to let your body recover before putting those precious embies back in, so as hard as it is please be patient it will happen   

Hello everyone else, I will definitely post more tomorrow, Im heading to bed now absolutely shattered, I think baby is lying on my sciatica nerve so very sore   I see the GP midwife on Wed so gonna ask her opinion.

Take care, night night

Ems xxx


----------



## barty1..

hi sunny

hope this helps, i had 2 frosties put back and when i had my 6 week scan i had one healthy heartbeat   i was given the same advice as you re the cyclogest pessaries and i chose to continue for another week. i was soooo worried about stopping them but what you have to remember is that as the pregnancy continues natural hormones take over the job of the pessaries. i had a few problems with spotting during the first 10 weeks of my last pregnancy BUT this had NOTHING to do with stopping the pessaries and was thought to be due to a random raw area around my womb, the EPU at the royal is great and even when i was spotting every scan showed baby to be totally fine 

its always a scary moment to stop the pessaries i know and i think if you are feeling worried give one of the nurses a ring for some extra advice and reassurance. i always found the nurses really helpful.

hope this has helped and a big congratulations too. x x


----------



## SUNNY2007

Thanks Emmsey and Barty1 it really helps to know someone else who is going through or has gone through the same thing and no problems arose it really puts my mind at rest i guess sometimes we read too much about what other clinics do and we shouldnt we should just take our doctors advice....thanks i may call upon you again for some help


----------



## barty1..

any time sunny, now go get those feet up    x


----------



## stellamcg

Hi peeps, brilliant to see we norn iron girls have our very own board....yey!!  

I too am attending the RFC. I'm currently on my 2ww after my second cycle of IUI (was basted on Sunday) This is such a fantastic site, it's good to know your not alone!

Wish me loads of luck and a BFP! in 11 days time!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Good luck Stella hope all your dreams come true i see your from Bangor i live in Newtownards


----------



## suger

hi9 girls..hope alls well... i have a prob..4wks ago i started progesterone..basically i have now took a mid cycle bleed on day 15 of my cycle..im pretty sure its got somethin to do with the progesterone as ive been taking vitex herbs for 5 mnths and had no problems.. i thought maybe it was to do with my p.levels being to high now but the net is only giving examples of low levels.. but how cud i have low levels when im taking it..??


----------



## Fionab

Good luck Stella and I hope you get a BFP. 

Fiona


----------



## Tattie

Just a quick message to let you all know that we did the test on Saturday as I was feeling quite sick on Friday in work and thought   that was a great sign!!  How wrong was I     It was a   

We are understandably devastated and don't know what to do now.  We have a review appointment with the clinic in Dublin on the 24th Sept but I don't know what they are going to do!!  They said that we could start again in October/November but where the hell will we get the £ 5k to pay for it  .  

Anyways, good luck and   to everyone!!

Tattie  

edited because I can't spell!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Tattie i have been thinking of u so sorry to hear your news nothing anyone can say will make you feel any better.  We had decided that we would give ivf 3 goes and if it didnt work we were going to look into adoption have you thought about that or maybe its not a road you wish to go down.  I hope and prayer whatever way you decide you will get your much wanted child and they will be lucky to have you as their mum take care


----------



## allyjo

Hello Everyone

Tattie: I am so very sorry to hear your news.


----------



## suger

hey tattie...im so very sorry to hear your news...its so disheartning when you think you are and then find out your not..i know its hard and easy said but keep your head up and remember good things come to those who wait.. i to am finding it very hard to conceive and seems like every1 around me is falling preg without even trying..but i just keep my head up and pray one day it'll happen to me..

xo suger


----------



## emmsy

Tattie I was just thinking of you yesterday and wondering how you were getting on. I am so so sorry to hear your news - you and DH take care of yourselves. Love and hugs to you both        

Ems xxx


----------



## stellamcg

Tattie, so sorry to hear your sad news....take care.  

Sunny and Fiona, thanx for the good luck vibes, it really helps!


----------



## emmsy

stella!!! I hope your dreams come true!!!      

Ems xxx


----------



## tishy

Tattie

So sorry to hear your sad news.  Take some time for yourselves and then hopefully the way ahead for you will become clearer.

Thinking of you


Tishy


----------



## SUNNY2007

hi yesterday i woke up and i have no pregnancy symptoms which i have had for the last 2 weeks no nausea etc i am very worried about this but was wondering was it due to stopping the progynova and cyclogest...i really dont know how i am going to get the next few weeks in has anyone else heard of vanishing symptoms i cant help but be so worried.


----------



## poppy888

Hi Tattie, 
My heart goes out to you, so sorry..this must be an awful time.
Take care of yourselves.
Poppy x


----------



## Fionab

Tattie

I'm really sorry to hear of your BFN.  I hope you get answers at your follow up appointment and can see the best way to move forward.

Fiona


----------



## allyjo

Hi Sunny

No I have never heard of symptoms just disappearing like that, maybe things are just leveling out a little. Have you tried contacting your GP.

I'm sorry I have no better suggestions.


----------



## emmsy

Hi Sunny

Yes I have heard of loads of people with and without treatment whose symptoms disappeared completely and then returned with avengence or whose symptoms just disappeared for the whole pregnancy. I know its very reassuring to have them but some people are just lucky enough not to get the nausea, sore boobs etc, my sister was one of them and she has two healthy children. All she got was bad heartburn at the end and some sickness at the start.  If it reassures you then get a wee scan done, but unless you are in extreme pain or bleeding then I think you are fine. Its just my personal opinion but have a wee scan if it makes you feel better. I tortured the RFC during the first trimester for scans and they were always very happy to do them.

Good luck and Take care

Ems xxx


----------



## Lips

Aww Tattie

so sorry to hear your news.  Im gutted for you.

Hi Tishy saw your post there, youve been quiet for a while, hows it going?  You too Emmsy?  I was up at hosp. yesterday, all is good reckon its a 3lb er at this stage, Im sure I will have another big one just like DD.  29 wks now so only 10 weeks left as having c section around 39 weeks, its flying through, but I am massive and would need a crane to turn in the bed at night, not to mention the heartburn, how dare I complain though.  Hope you both are doing good.

Hi to all the other PG girls, sunny, loads of people on these boards have vanishing symptoms.  Good luck to the 2ww ers.

Talk soon

Lips


----------



## TVGIRL

SUNNY My sickness etc disappeared at around 8/9 weeks. Unfortunately, Lagan Valley could not reassure me and just said it's sometimes normal?!?!

My scan is on Tuesday and I have been having all sorts of nightmares, don't feel very good about it at all. I'm scared that i'll go and something will have happened to the baby  

When my SIL was pregnant, she went for her 12 week scan and there was just an empty sack 

TATTIE So VERY sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you. The only people who understand infertility are unfortunately those of us who are having problems in the first place.

The world can be a very cruel place sometimes.

Thank goodness for this board, it's very easy to think that you are alone and the only person to be going through bad times. The support here is second to none!!

Well now that I have depressed you all (sorry, must be hormones) I shall love you and leave you.

TVGIRL


----------



## emmsy

Hi Lips

Its great to hear from you - 10 weeks to go! your catching up with me!!    Where has the time gone?!! How's your DD? Is she getting excited about the new arrival? I am huge too and I am with you on the heartburn it is sooo bad! lol!  I was at my GP midwife on Wednesday and I was hit from all angles!!! Firstly I have sciatica which the midwife kindly told me would only get worse as the baby got heavier and that if I am in severe pain by 34-35wks then they would do physio on me. Also Baba is lying breech and although they aren't too worried at this stage they said if she hasn't turned by my hospital appt on the 14th Sept (35wks & 2) then there is a 95% she will stay in that position til birth and I would therefore need a c section oh and also I am anaemic!! I was given a meal plan and iron tablets and told to come back and get my blood taken in 4 weeks time!!!  So that was a bit much to take in. I am confident baba will move as she moves constantly so I am hoping I can still go naturally although at the end of the day her well being is the most important so however she has to come out then so be it. I am slightly fearful of a c-section, major op and all and I never even thought about it until the other day, but I am trying not to worry until the outcome on the 14th Sept.  The sciatica (bad spell!) isn't too bad very uncomfortable and I am walking with a limp as I find it easier but I suppose there isn't much else I can do. Does anyone else suffer from it or have done that has any advice, that would be great!    Feel so guilty for having a moan, sorry girls!

TVGIRL - I am so sorry you are feeling scared and I know nothing I say will comfort you until your scan on Tuesday. I know you will hear loads of sad stories about other people's pregnancies as I did but try and concentrate on you, every body is different and I am sorry to hear that about your sis in law    I hope the weekend flies in for you and you are feeling more up beat when you post again after Tuesday. You think the 2WW is worrying and then the BFP worries you sick and then when they are born it continues forever!!   Stay strong and positive and I hope you see that lovely wee bean dancing around on Tuesday!

Hi to everyone else how are you all doing? How are you Tattie, still thinking of you love  

Have a good weekend girls


Ems xxx


----------



## katiesue

Tattie, I am so so very sorry hun (((((hugs))))) I have been thinking about you & dh.

Starksy, hope the sniffing is going ok hun, have everything crossed for you   

Good luck to anyone else currently on the 2ww or having treatment.

And to all of us lucky enough to have a bump/baby hope you're all doing well. I've only 2 wks to go & it still hasn't really sunk in that Im even pg    I realise how blessed I am & am trying to enjoy every day.

Luv &  , Kate xoxo


----------



## tishy

Hi Ladies 

Lips - I know, I know, I have been really quiet.  i have been busy in work and at home and not wanting to moan (too much) I have been feeling pretty lousy with heartburn, backache and generally just exhausted.  OK, whinging out of the way - apart from that everything seems fine, baby is moving about loads and I have another scan tomorrow which I am really looking forward to - seems ages since I have seen the little one.  So your baby is 3lbs at 29 weeks, I feel a lot bigger than when I had DD (who was 7lbs 4oz), but I think I have forgotten lots about my first pregnancy, so maybe not a good indicator.  What weight was your DD if you think you are expecting another big one?  It is sort of good knowing you are going in for c section at 39 weeks, rules out the possibility of being overdue until 42 weeks.  I am convinced I am going early - well, before due date anyway, or maybe this is wishful thinking on my behalf - DD came 8 days early so I could live with that again.  Anyway we are on the countdown - even though, it still doesn't seem real to me yet ... although everyone keeps telling me it will seem real when I have two little ones under 20 months - can't wait!!  Keep well.

Emmsy - I am with you on the sciatica - not pleasant, is it? I am going to ask at the hospital tomorrow about it but i fear I will get a similar response to what your GP told you - basically grin and bear it.  I will let you know if they give me any different advice.  You seem to be having a rough time of it at the minute - as you say though, the baby will hopefully turn if it is active.  Don't feel guilty about having a moan, although I think I should be so grateful to be in this position that I should just suffer in silence ... anyway, hope the diet and iron tablets do the trick re the anaemia and that the sciatica improves a bit.

Katie-Sue - only 2 weeks left, you lucky girl.  Hope you are able to get some rest before baby arrives and fingers crossed you get an easy time!

Starsky - back on the treadmill again.  Good luck for this cycle - hope it is the lucky one for you.

Sunny - if you do need reassurance I would contact the Early Pregnancy Unit at the Royal and get a scan - that is what they are there for.  Lots of people don't feel any symptoms early on, and some lucky ones, the whole way through ...

TV Girl - good luck for scan tomorrow.

Hello to all the other NI Girls.

Tishy


----------



## Lips

Hi girls

TVGirl  good luck for tomorrow, I think you worry at every scan, I certainly do.


Katiesue good luck for the next two weeks, get loads of sleep now cause you aint gonna get any real soon.

Emmsy poor you and the sciatica.  As for the breech and fear of C section cant believe that,  Im more afraid of normal delivery, bring on the c section, seems much more humane to me.  I had c section with DD 9llbs, and I was on my feet the next day, a bit sore but at least I could walk not like the poor natural delivery girls in the same ward with terrible episiotomys (sorry to scaremonger).  All im saying is that if it is c section, it was nice and handy for me.

Tishy great to hear fom you again, I completely convinced myself I was going early with DD for no real reason, as it happens they started me at my due date (turned on the tears).  However if you went early first time chances are you will again.  Get those bags packed.  Ive been busy laundering all the white newborn stuff and blankets etc, dont need to buy much at all and am feeling quite organised, nesting has really kicked in.

Thats all from me for now

Talk soon


Lips


----------



## emmsy

GOOD LUCK TVGIRL FOR YOUR SCAN TOMORROW!!!!!         

EMS XXX


----------



## suger

hi girls..

tattie hows you??hope you are keeping well

good luck with the scan 2mara tv girl
hope every1 else is keeping well

have my reveiw app on wed so looking 4ward to it but nervous at the same time just cant wait until my treatment starts..shouldnt be long now.. xxxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

GOOD LUCK TVGIRL FOR SCAN TODAY
sunnyxox


----------



## emmsy

Girls!

Sunny - How are you feeling now? Are the symptoms back? Are you feeling a bit more reassured that its normal?  

Lips - Thanks for that I am delighted to hear a positive story about a c-section!   - it doesn't seem as scary now   It will all become clear on the 14th Sept as to whether I have to have one or not.. watch this space...   

TVGIRL - I hope the scan went brilliantly today and you got to see your wee bean   

Suger - Good luck love for your review appt tomorrow - hopefully it won't be long before your tx   

Katiesue - Wow! 2 weeks to go! How are you feeling? A mixture of everything Im sure!!! Good luck love and try and sleep as much as possible now!    

Tishy - How did your scan go? Amazing i'm sure. Sorry to hear you have the old sciatica too, too bad we just have to grin and bear it but all worth it in the long run  

Starsky - hows the tx going? good luck I hope this is your time xxx  

Stella - how are you doing? When is your test date? Everything crossed for a BFP!!   

To allyjo, fionab, poppy and the rest of the gang. I hope you are all well   

To cats and ava how are you and your little ones doing?   

Take care girls  

Ems xxx


----------



## stellamcg

Hey everyone!

emmsy - I'm testing on Sunday. I'll be in Manchester with DH and some friends so it'll be weird doing a test in a hotel lavvy!     ...Feeling quite positive this week   

 and   to all

Stella x


----------



## SUNNY2007

Emmsy had a scan last friday and beans have grown symptoms came back last night and i threw up after dinner but the scan really reassured me
Thinking of everyone else
hugs and kisses sunnyxox
Good luck on Sunday Stella


----------



## poppy888

Hi Ladies,
I keep popping in and out to see how everyone is doing!
Congratulations to all the lucky pregnant girls and good luck to those who are stimming or on their 2ww!

Well I have started my down regulation injection in preparation for my journey to Czech Republic on 10th Sept! I had to do my own injection ...it was an enormous injection needle...but I have an enormous ass...so it all went well  
I have not had any side effects, I have a friend on FF who did hers at the same time and she is suffering terrible with menopausal symptoms.

So its all organised and we are looking forward to it. It was a big decision but I do not think it is one we will regret!
I will keep you all posted
Good luck!  
Poppy x


----------



## Starsky**

HI Ladies
Hope you are enjoying the sunshine it seems weird having two  days of sunshine it must be Summer!  .
Well Im going try and remember all you lovely ladies so apologies in advance if I forget one in this ever growing Family!

Cats hope Jamie as settled better and you and DH are getting some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzs.

Ava I hope that Joe is well and you also Is he settled into a wee routine yet. Always thinking of you, and hope you got your wooden flooring in the end!

Katiesue not long now thanks for all your support and hopefully be seeing you soon with your little one TC, Ill be in touch.

Tattie thinking of you and Dh and sending you all my you and best wishes for Sept appt.xx

Skywalker how are you keeping, Is your appt at the RFC in Sept? Let us know how you get on GL.

Tishy good to hear from you Im glad you are well on the countdown as sendinhg you all the very best for the remaining weeks and also to Lips, and Emmsy who is a little futher ahead . Sending you all my love  and also to TvGirl hope your scan went well.

Hi to Apparition hope you are well hows things?

Good to hear Sunny that you throwing up again , sorry but at least you feel better and Im glad those two little beans are continuing to grow!

Hally if memory serves me right you should be well on with your TX hope you are well and sending lots of  .

Hi BLMCNI hope you had a great holiday and are rearing to go at the start of next month I can sympathise with you its nearly the end of our hols  .

HI to Allyjo, Angel83, Hopeful00, Berta, Mel28, Tedette, Glittergirl, Jigglybean, Shellyj, Clairel, and Barty hope you are all well and wishing you all the very best for the future.

Good Luck to Suger for your appt tomorrow hope you get all the answers you want and news of starting soon.

Poppy Im also DR so can relate to how you are feeling wishing you all the best for your tx cycle and heading off to Czech Rep next month.

And finally last but not least Stella good luck for Sunday sending you lots of            and             ^reiki.

Well I hope I haven't left anyone out sorry if I have. 
My news is that Im on Day 4 of DR and hoping for that this cycle will bring my and DH's hearts desire.  
Sending you all my love 
Starskyxx


----------



## Fionab

Starsky, I hope this cycle goes well for you.

Poppy, good luck for 10th Sept.  I hope all goes well in Czech Republic.

Sunny, glad things are going well.

Good luck for testing on Sunday Stella 

TVGirl, I hope the scan went well.

Has anyone had their IVF/ICSI delayed in RFC?
I rang and our next cycle has been delayed to January and this is for private.  We were moved to the ICSI list on 1st June after our IVF failed.  The NHS list for Southern Board seems to have reduced though which is good news.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## Hally74

Hi girls

Sorry not been around.  Feel as though I am way behind with everyones news.

Had a great 2 week holiday in Italy, and been up to my neck in washing and ironing these last few days since arriving home.

Congrats to Cats, sure you are doing great by this time - hoping you get a little shut eye. I must be the last to hear!!!

Thanks for your good wishes Starsky. Sniffing and injecting so far has been going well. I had my 1st scan this morning, another next week and (hopefully fingers crossed) EC this day week - Wed 29th.

Thank goodness I have not had many hot flushes this time, so far.  Although DH thinks I am grumpy.  Got a few spots but not as bad as the 1st cycle.

Good luck to all who are cycling the same as myself.  Sending lots of patience to those still waiting to cycle, positive vibes to all on 2ww and pain relief by the bucket full to all who are about to give birth - yikes can you believe you got this far?

And not forgetting those who have had bad news and disappointment, my thoughts are with you.

Hopefully we will all be posting good news at some stage!!!

Good luck Poppy, 10th Sept will be here in no time.

Tv girl - how did the scan go?

Hi to all that I have not personally mentioned.  One of these days I will get the time to post properly and acknowledge everyone.  Sorry but run out of time as usual.

Hally xxx


----------



## suger

hi girlies..well went for my reveiw app 2day.. and it didnt go very well..as soon as we went in we were told that we would be waiting another 18mnths -2yrs for treatment..when we asked y? she said that we were only put on the nhs waiting list from 2day which i couldnt understand as we were referred in nov 2006 and had our first app with rfc in jan 2007.. also because i was having regular periods she said i must be ovulating(i no im not as have got hormone profiles done recently)and wil prob get preg on my own..we have been trying for nearly 5 yrs and i have pcos so it would be a miracle...we have now been referred back to our own hospital until we here from them again.. i was under the impression we were nearly at treatment stage and now feel crushed that we are right back were we started all those yrs ago...i didnt feel that our situation was dealt with properly and feel hurt that because im quite young it has went against me...has anyone else went trough the same or give me some advise on what to do next thanks

hope everyone else is keeping well....xxxx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Suger,

Im so very sorry to hear about your situation. Im gutted for you and i understand totally how u must be feeling. 

Im due to go back to the Royal this october, im taking it i will be told the same as you? That im not even on the bloody waiting list yet, whats that all about? Eighteen months to two years is a long long time to have to wait, its just not fair. Money talks, eh?

Just wanted to say im thinking of you hun, and im with you on this one, 

Take care xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Sugar sorry to hear about that sometimes the rfc can be so frustrating you think your close only to be told you are no were near the top.  When i went i was told that you were put on the waiting list from the date you first saw any consultant about any infertility.  I know when i went i saw my own consultant at Lagan valley Dec 2004 was referred and saw prof maclure 14th feb 2005 had bloods and more test which i already had done before then saw him again 8th Aug 2005 but didnt get my first icsi until Dec 2006 so that was approx 16 months which is about the same as you.  Why dont you phone admin and find out exactly what the waiting list protocol is.  If you could afford it you could go private at origin while you wait for your NHS treatment unfortunately i didnt have that kind of money lying around did think about getting a loan several times and if i could have garanteed tx would work i would have i was always scared incase it didnt work and i still had the money to pay back.  I am so sorry waiting is such the longest part and i kept thinking im getting older dont want to be an old mum. Take care but def phone the dreaded admin department or write a letter to the clinic manager.
Sunnyxox


----------



## tishy

Sugar

So sorry to hear about the disappointment at the review appointment - I think there are very few people who haven't been frustrated with the RFC at some point during this whole process, but to think you were near the top of the list and to be told 18-24 months wait I'm sure is devastating.

Hally 74 - good to hear the sniffing, etc is going well.  Good luck for EC next week.

TV Girl - hope the scan went well on Tuesday.

Good luck to all other NI Girls.

My scan on Tuesday was fine - dr only measured head and abdominal circumstance, showed us heart beat and estimated weight at currently 3lbs 5oz - I was hoping to see Flipper throwing its arms/legs about, but not so.

Ems - re the back and rib pain - the doctor has made a referral to the physio, and told me to take paracetemol - no big surprises there.  I read somewhere about trying some yoga moves, so I am going to search the web - if I come across anything that is effective I will pass on the info.

Take care ladies and enjoy the sunshine!

Tishy


----------



## poppy888

Hi Sugar,
I'm sure this is disappointing for you. I feel that the whole system does not look after the infertile very well.
We were on the waiting list for 1 year..only to be told when we were sitting in the RVH that because I was now 38 (My birthday was that day!) That we would have to pay! I had not been told anything about this by the *three*
other consultants I had attended since 2001!!
So I wasted a year of waiting for nothing. Had I been informed..we would have paid and had an appointment sooner!
We ended up going through Origin. Its difficult to find £5000 but I got so fed up of unanswered phonecalls , missing letters and generally passing the buck by the RVH that I was determined I was not going back to them.

You perhaps need to contact your GP, I would also contact the RVH and see exactly where on the waiting list you are(You may need to camp outside just to ensure you actually get to speak to the admin staff!!). I agree with Sunny, if you could find the money, origin is a great option.
Let us know how you get on, we will be thinking of you
Poppy x


----------



## TVGIRL

Hello everyone!!

Thanks to all of you who wished me well!!

Ended up having a scan in gynae on sat as I was in so much pain,the doc thought it was ectopic!!

90 mins later and I saw my precious wee baby. I burst into floods of tears!!! Turns out the kidney infection that I had a few weeks ago hadn't cleared up and came back with a vengance

Had the official scan on tues and DD and DH came along as well. So far so good!!

Hi to Apps if you're reading, speak to you soon!!

Lots of Love

TVGIRL


----------



## blmcni

Hi everyone - it's very quiet today (everyone must be out enjoying our lovely bank holiday weather!! )

Suger - sorry to hear what happened when you had your appointment, waiting is one of the hardest parts of this process  

TV Girl - glad to hear your scan went well  

Hally 74 - hope scans are going well and things are looking good for wed.   

Starsky - great to be back at work isn't it!! Hope the girls are looking after you and you're coping ok     

Hi and best wishes to everyone else as I still don't know who everyone is and where they are with tx.  

We'll hopefully get our schedule this week for our 1st ICSI, so head is spinning with questions!!! Have spoken to my boss to explain I'm having my treatment. Just wondering what most people did during 2ww - did you take it off or not?? Anyone get a sickline from their doc (as I teach I can't use annual leave during this time)? Where employers understanding??

B xo


----------



## Fionab

Suger, sorry to hear about that.  Have you definitely been added to the list now.  Are you joining the private and NHS list?  If you are considering paying then you should get yourself added now as well - you can always come off the list easier than joining it.  It is annoying when you think that you should be closer to the top of the list.  I just wish there was a simple list of instructions on the way to get through all the lists!

I think the best way seems to be to pay for the initial private consultations then you get added to the list quicker.

Hally, good luck for EC on Wednesday.  Hope all goes well and you feel ok.

Blmcni, I didn't tell anyone at work about the IVF.  I did take the 2WW off work and got a sick note from my GP saying 'gynae procedure'.  It was just as well as I was in quite a bit of pain after EC.

Fiona


----------



## Hally74

Hi girls

blmcni - The dreaded 2ww is a tricky one. Fiona had a good way of dealing with it, the gynae procedure can cover a fair few things, and is such an embarrassing area that few people will want to ask any questions.  I was lucky as I was off anyway (and am off this time also) and so did not have to explain to anyone, which for me worked out well as I do not like telling anyone my personal business. 

TVgirl - Holy flip, thank goodness everything is OK with you.  I also was suspected ectopic back in May when I had my m/c and so I can understand how scared you must have felt.  It was such a relief to be told it was not an ectopic.  Hopefully you are feeling a little more comfortable now.

Sugar - the whole ivf/admin waiting list at the royal seems to be frustrating for everyone.  I too have gone through not receiving test results through the post, medical notes being lost etc etc.  And so as a result I looked into Origin.

I don't know what the rest of you think but I think it is time for Northern Ireland to have another ivf clinic to reduce the waiting list numbers.  It is frustrating enough, coping with infertility never mind having to participate in months and yrs of waiting for treatment.  I discussed this with my GP and he agrees that NI is way behind the times in term of medicine and adequate facilities.

Tishy - I am sure you are very excited when you get to see flipper.  How far on will you be when you get your next scan?

I did my trigger shot last night, ready for EC tomorrow morning.  I can not wait to get it all over and done with.  This sounds really ungrateful but I am fed up spraying and injecting.  My tummy is so bloated I feel like I am about to explode, and my (.)(.) have never been so big and sore.  I feel like Jordon even though I am only a modest B cup.  My bra is so tight at the moment that I am not wearing one unless I go out of the house and even then it kills me to have the thing anywhere near me.

Arrghhhhh hormones, the joys of being a female.  What I would not give to be a man in this ivf world and just have to make love to a bottle on EC day!!!

I know a lot would love to be in my position at the moment and so I will not grumble too much as I know how lucky I am to be at this stage.

Hope everyone else is keeping OK, and that we all get that bit closer to achieving our dreams.
Hally xxx


----------



## tishy

Hally

Lots of luck for EC tomorrow - I will be thinking of you.

As you say ... hormones!!  Men don't realise how lucky they are - every time I moan about feeling tired, my DH pipes up about how tired he also is, and then comments that we should improve our diets to boost our energy levels (bear in mind I do most of the cooking, so of course I took this as a personal insult!!).

Anyway that is the end of spraying and injecting for you - now hopefully you will have the lovely pessaries to contend with.  I know what you mean about the bloated feeling, but after EC tomorrow this should ease off slightly and you will get a few days off before transfer, fingers crossed.

I have another scan in 4 weeks time at which stage Flipper will be 34 weeks - roll on those weeks.

OK - gotta go.  Take it easy today and hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow and you get a bumper crop of eggies!

Tishy


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hally good luck for ec tomorrow will be thinking of you
Sunny xoxo


----------



## Starsky**

Hi Girls,
Im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Katiesue is in labour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sending her lots of love that very soon she will be joining Ava and Cats in the Mummy club! Im sure you are all with me in wishing her all the best  and hoping that things go well and hopefully quickly. Come on little one we want to meet you  .

Hally good luck for tomorrow I will be praying that you get lots of eggs which will turn into  fantastic embryos and that you will be having some GOOD TIMES real soon.

Hope everyone else is good and I promise as soon as I hear the news I will let you all know.

For me its Day11 of DR and patiently waiting for AF. 

Lots of Love 
Starskyxx


----------



## Starsky**

Hey where has everyone gone .

Hope things went well today for Hally and your getting plenty of rest in prepartion for those embies going back. Praying for your dreams coming true.

Have some FANTASTIC NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Katiesue had a BOY         weighing 6lb 5ozs at 9.59 last night. No name yet but she is looking brillant and feeling good. You know me I nipped up to see them both and he is absolutely beautiful and a wee pet. . So So happy for her and Daddy!! 

Oh and as for me AF arrived this morning so on we go and hopefully she won't be making another appearance for quite a while  .
TC everyone 
Starskyxx


----------



## tishy

Congratulations to KatieSue and DP on the birth of their baby boy - brilliant news.  Glad to hear you are feeling good - you are an inspiration to those of us playing the waiting game at the minute.  

Looking forward to hearing the chosen name and hopefully seeing some pics of your little bundle of joy!

Thanks for letting us know Starsky - good to hear you are on schedule and as you say I hope this is the last AF for a long time ...

Hally - hope all went well yesterday and that you have got news of good fertilisation today - fingers crossed.

Hello to everyone else - lazy way out, but I better get some work done!

Tsihy


----------



## Hally74

Hi all

*Congrats to Katiesue, what a tiny wee soul he is!!! * 

Starsky - Good to hear the old witch arrived.

Thanks for your good wishes Tishy & Sunny.

I got the opposite problem Tishy - my DH tells everyone he is so skinny because I feed him nothing but fruit and veg. LOL - males they are never happy. Tell him to cook his own!!!

Hope everyone is doing good and hanging in there?

Feeling very sore after EC yesterday. But everything went well, and I got 12 eggs. Hoping to hear good fertilisation took place & hopefully ET tomorrow.

Gotta go as still uncomfortable to sit upright.

Be back Laters girls xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Starsky you are nearly there hope the evil one stays away for the next nine months.
Congrats to Katiesue and dp and Hally 12 eggs thats fab cant wait to hear how many have fertilised then you are on your way to 2ww make sure you get lots of rest
Sunny xox


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just a quickie ladies - Jamie is feeding constantly (especially during the night) so I'm absolutely exhausted and can hardly keep my eyes open long enough to type. I don't get posting much but try to keep up to date on all your news and think of you all often.

Just wanted to send massive congratulations to *KatieSue * and her DP on the birth of baby Kris     . Sorry I didn't make it up to see you but will catch up with you when you get home and settled. Can't wait to introduce Jamie to your tiny wee man - I think the problem will be getting Jamie not to eat Kris    , guzzler that he is. Well done love, I'm delighted for you all.

Not much time for a ton of personals but just wanted to wish *Hally * all the best for the scary fertilisation phonecall and for ET. Also wanted to wish *Starsky * all the luck in the world for this cycle of treatment - hoping and praying that this is the one   

To all the rest, wherever you are in your journey to conceive, I pray that all your dreams come true.

Lots of love,

Cats xx


----------



## TVGIRL

Hi Everyone!!

Just a quick hello today to say a big   to Katiesue!!

My DD was 6lb 6oz when she was born and I still can't believe how tiny she was!!

Enjoy, they get very big all too soon!!

Have to get back to work!

Bye for now

TVGIRL


----------



## lisaanddavid

hi guys,me and my hubby are new to this site,  we are just going through our second attempt at ICSI treatment with a clinic in dublin


----------



## Ginger84

hi everybody - another newbie here! 
A little bit about me - Im 23 my DH is 39 he had a vasectomy bout 8 yrs and an unsuccessful reversal a year & a half ago, he had a biopsy done 3wks ago - next step ICSI with Origin.
Phew I think thats it - I know I'm only at the beginning of a long journey but I am already beginning to falter    I don't have anybody who I can talk & I don't know anybody that has experienced similar things - so I'm here to bend everybodys ear - thats if u don't mind of course     

(ps - still haven't got to grips wiv all the abrieviations, so go easy on me)

Take Care xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Lisa and Ginger84,

Just wanted to say WELCOME, and tell yous that the girls on here are lovely and will always try to keep you right if they can, xxx.


----------



## ava

Hi to the newbies,lisa and Ginger,you are very welcome and fire away with those questions,we have all been in that posistion with a thousand things running through your mind but inevitably,you will get answers here.

To katiesue                    
I am over the moon for you two and another boy,so thats jOE,jAMIE AND kRIS,fantastic news,enjoy enjoy,

To Cats,hope you are feeling good,and to coin a much used phrase,it does get easier,the old night time feeds are a killer but its amazing how little sleep you can function on,give Jamie a big hi from us.

Starsky,i'm keeping everything crossed for you and this cycle and praying you get your miracle.

Hi to Skywalker who i hope is still reading and tATTIE,YOU ARE ALWAYS IN MY THOUGHTS.

tO everyone else as Cats says wherever you are on your journey,good luck and God Bless,

Ava and Joe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmsy

Hi Lisa & Ginger and welcome to our humble abode   As Ava said fire away with the questions we are all here to help each other out  

Katiesue - Fantastic News - Well done on little Kris I hope everyone is well!        

Ava & Cats I hope your little boys are doing great also, does that make me next How scary is that!   

Starsky -    and loads of   for this cycle     

Hally - 12 eggs! Well done girl! I hope you got good fertilisation and ET goes ahead as planned     

Lips & Tishy - How are you doing girls hope your ok   

To the rest of the gang hello and I hope you have a lovely weekend, thinking of you all 

Take Care  

Ems xxx


----------



## katie20

Hi everyone,


just a quick message of support to all you Irish gals out there...great to see we have our own link. 

I am a volunteer for Tiny Feet, the infertility support group based in the North West of NI.  We meet in Altnagelvin Hospital on the 2nd Wednesday of every month.

You are more than welcome to meet with us at anytime.  Send me a quick email if you would like anymore info.

All the very best on your journeys.  

Catherine XX


----------



## Fionab

Congratulations to KatieSue, I hope all is going well with baby Kris 

Hally, hope your fertilisation and ET goes well today.

Welcome to Lisa and Ginger.  Ginger, we all have times when we want to give up as it can be a long and difficult journey.  It is hard to find friends/family to talk to as you may not want to give them all the details.  Some people just do not understand why we need to go to these lengths for a baby.  You can certainly find someone to listen on this board.  I haven't been to Origin but everyone does recommend it.

Starsky, I hope all goes well with your cycle.

Thanks for the details Catherine.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

hi hope everyone is keeping ok got my scan date today for 12th september so looking forward to seeing how these two little beans have grown.  Hi and welcome to Lisa and Ginger i just joined this site a few months ago but i have found it a great support and everyone is so encouraging so while im here i want to thank you all for that.

Sunny


----------



## barty1..

hi all  

wanted to say congrats to katiesue x x

sunny, we chatted a wee while ago about the cyclogest, great to see that everything is going ok. x x

cats, blimey they can guzzle can't they!! never ceased to amaze me how something so small could drink quite so much! hope you get some sleep soon. x x

love to all other NI LADIES X


----------



## Hally74

Happy Monday everybodies

Welcome to Lisa & Ginger, it is a little quiet around here at the mo, but is a great place for support & friendship.

Roll on 12th Sept Sunny, bet you can't wait?

Had ET last Fri - 2 embies were put back so I guess I am now on the dreaded 

Girls although 12 eggs were retrieved at my EC, only 5 fertilised, 1 fertilised abnormally and the other 6 did not fertilise at all for some reason.  The embryologist told me the 2 they put back were a grade A & B, but did not tell me the grade of the other 3.  He also said that they would not be freezing the remaining 3 that did fertilise as they like a minimum of 5 to freeze..... This naffs me off, as yet again I have no frosties.  Did anyone else know of this 'rule'?  Is this just a [email protected] Northern Ireland policy, because I am a member of another site, and they have never heard of this & think this is crazy!!!

Gotta go FIL just arrived, hopefully be back later, love to all xxx


----------



## emmsy

Ahh Hally sorry to hear they wouldn't freeze your frosties I have heard of that policy before for the RFC and I think it is absolutely ridiculous!!!!  But    hunny and everything crossed for you on the oul 2WW        

Sunny - Good luck and all the best for your scan on the 12th Sept! Im sure you are counting the days to see your two wee poppets!    

I'm feeling fat and fed up now! I have an appt myself on 14th Sept so looking forward to that. Going off on maternity leave is almost in sight and I think that is what is p***ing me off as i can't wait to finish work!    

Hello to all the other wonderful girlies out there, I hope you are all well  

Talk soon

Ems xxx


----------



## Ginger84

Hi everyone - I spoke to my Doctor yesterday (Dr. Roberts) and he told me that me & my DH had only about a 5% chance of success with our treatment. (DH had a failed vasectomy reversal yr & 1/2 ago)

Has anybody any comforting stories about how they overcame such low odds - I really need a pick me up!  

Lots of Love

Ginger84


----------



## Lips

Hi everyone

back after my week off, need a hol now.  My mum / childminder was off so I was off minding my wee girl.  Its getting hardfer to keep up with her and push her on swings and stuff, working is easier at this stage.  Also caught up with a few friends and got my baby stuff out of the attic to start cleaning and preparing for no.2.

Hi Tishy and Emmsy r u both feeling as fat and swollen and slow as me??

Im up at the hospital on the 20th and think they will give me my date at that stage.  Tishy your ticker says your like 34 weeks or something, I thought you were after me??

Ginger this is number 2 for me after a failed Vas reversal and were told by  MrTraub initally that 90% he would have success.  In the end his waiting list was so long we went to Dr McManus.  Had Icsi and now due our second miracle.  So confused about your low odds, have you problems??

Lips


----------



## Ginger84

Lips, 

So glad you are confused about the low odds! Becasuse I really am!!! I've never had any fertility problems & i'm only 23 so supposedly at the prime age?? My hubby had his original vasectomy 10 years ago, failed reversal 1.5 yrs ago, but his recent biopsy showed that there was sperm present! 

I don't understand where the 5% came from!!

Ginger xx


----------



## allyjo

Hi

I was just wondering if any of you who have PCOS get really missed up in when they are ovulating and when AF is due. I am so confused with my cycle. It really would n't be too bad but i'm really bloated and have been for over a month now and have had AF for the same time. I'm not pregnant because I did a test on saturday.... Its so frustrating because my FET hopefully starts next month and it would be nice to feel a little normal before then.

If you have had this then how have you managed it.

Ally


----------



## Lips

Ginger

think the odds must be much higher for you than 5%. Im no expert but id be much more optimistic than that.  When doing ICSI they only need like 15 sperm to inject 1 per egg, so if there is sperm there they will get it, then you have as much chance as everyone else, what is it 50 % or something of success.  Fingers crossed for you.

Lips


----------



## tishy

Hi Lips

I know what you mean about the ticker, I don't think the illustrations are very accurate in terms of weeks, etc. but if you read underneath it says I am 30 wks and 6 days - so 64 days to go.  I wish it was 34 weeks ... so yes, you are still ahead of me, although I'm catching up!

I empathise with what you are saying about looking after DD - I feel like such a bad mother as I don't have the energy nor mobility to play with her the way she wants me to, so Daddy is her Number One Playmate at the minute and is instructed to sit on the floor, etc and she now seems to know that I can't/won't slide off the sofa onto the floor so easily - I am really looking forward to being able to mess about with her properly again when No.2 arrives.

Thank God, I do not seem to have any swollen joints at the minute, but I have certainly slowed down, feel a bit like a snail, no, make that a slug!!  We are going away for a 4 day break in hotel in Wicklow next week and I am hoping that I will feel better after that - going to get a bit of pampering and maybe no cooking, etc will give me a new lease of life.  

I really am counting down the weeks now - I know it sounds so selfish but I am not one of those women who has enjoyed her pregnancies and I am praying that I feel as well after this birth as I did when I had DD.  So you are at the hospital on the 20th and will hopefully find out the date for c-section, we're next there on the 25th.

Like you, I think there might be a bit of nesting going on - I have started to set aside some stuff for myself for the hospital, and think I might take a little trip into Dublin when we are in Wicklow next week and buy some stuff for the baby.

Take care

Tishy


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Ginger i know when we went for Icsi we were told they only use 1 sperm to inject into each egg but that still doesnt mean it will fertilise i had 16 eggs collected 14 of them fertilised.  My husband has poor motility and i have had problems.  We were told that with Icsi or Ivf there is only approx 35% chance that a pregnancy will occur which i know sound poor odds but to get pregnant naturally for anyone the odds arent much higher which i couldnt believe.... i dont want to upset you but those odds you were given are probably right but on a happier note i know someone whose husband had a failed reversal they operated on his testes and only got 2 sperm but she got pregnant first time so i would say thats great keep your spirits up and you as you say are at your prime so that will make for a very welcoming environment for those little embies to implant.  Sometimes i think the doctors like to tell us the bleak version of everything not to get our hopes up, i know when we were told we would have to go for ivf i really felt like someone had died which i know sounds weird but you always take for granted you can have kids... but here i am now 11 weeks pregnant with these two litttle beans.  I know everything will work out for you.
Sunny


----------



## Lips

Tishy 

I will let you off, I thought your ticker actully said 38 weeks, I know the maths wouldnt work out after that, but its not my strong point.  Know what you mean about playing with DD, Im doing what I said I never would and saying lets watch TV - terrible.

Have a lovely relaxing time in Wicklow, that Dundrum shopping centre in Dublin might be nice, Ive not been but supposed to be fab.

Talk soon

Lips


----------



## Ginger84

Thanks Lips & Sunny,  

You wouldn't believe how good it is to hear other peoples opinions!!
This is gonna sound so strange but I really didn't have any idea that there were so many people out there with similar problems!     I really felt like I was alone - but I noticed Sunny your from Newtownards - I live just outside Newtownards    

I am trying to stay positive - but this site has been an unbelievable help already even tho I am only in the early stages!

Lots of love

Ginger xxx


----------



## Nonnie

(Hi just posted this on Ireland page but sure we are all related) 
Newbie saying hello to the Irish contingent. Im from Donegal and hoping to start IUI in Origin in the next few weeks. Most people seem to talk about IVF so would appreciate thoughts on IUI and Origin. There is a N.I. thread too, are we joining up or do I post there as well. Im sure you dont want to know my sob story, so here it is.......

Three years ago I went on a specturlar holiday to Oz. The holiday of a lifetime and I was going to come back Preggers. Cos thats what we women do....YEAH RIGHT!!!.
A year later after several ramdom visits to my GP for some rather made up symptoms I finally told him why I was really there. Three months of blood tests followed by 8 months of Clomid. Its not till after I was off Clomid that I realised I was like a very big, puffy, crazy banshee while taking it. Darling Hubby was too nice to mention this at the time.....and probably a little afraid. My collegues however were not.

Anyway I was now onto my second GP in the surgery cos the first was ignoring me and keeping me on the stuff for longer than i wanted (He also neglected routine blood tests like follical, FSH etc). So GP No.2 asked me to try Clomid and Glucophage which like a true warrior I did. Hey, Im desperate!! After two weeks of continuous vomiting and diharrorea I gave in and went back(was dragged by hubby) to the surgery and was referred to Dr M from Origin(nice guy). After various mishaps including lost referrals, period coming on the wrong day for the scan -(you want it to come on a particular day it wont, you dont want it to come it will) I had the Histlepinglegramel thing(I cant spell it any better that I can pronounce it). I got the all clear and then had three rounds of OI (much preferred these drugs) with nothing doing. Hubby then had a sperm test and the results were more than positive ...he could impregnate half the county. 

The end result is that there is no apparent reason that there is not yet a babe in my arms and Im due for IUI this month.

So ladies as your sister in this long quest to become momma bears I salute and wish you all well. I hope I havent scared anyone away from talking to me as it is good to know we are not alone.
Im now going to try to add one of these wee things    

Oh look, its me on Clomid hehe


----------



## beany28

Hi Nonnie,

I havent posted on the NI thread before either, even though Im from Belfast, but I always read whats going on here and thought Id reply to your post! I am just about to start my 3rd cycle of iui next week at origin. Like yourself I have had clomid before and found it very symptomatic(is that a word?)- hot flushes, headaches, moodswings etc - its awful!! With IUI I have found the injections fine - practically no side effects whatsoever. 

With regards to the success rate of iui, I have never been very hopeful about it, but thought it was worth a try, if thats what the consultant thought. We were diagniosed with unexplained infertility so iui seemed the best option to give us that 'wee helping hand' . I think its about 15% successful. However after 2 failed attempts, I think ive already given up on the 3rd go before its even started, and am looking ahead now to ivf, but I am glad Ive tried it. If anything its eased me in to the whole ivf world which is really scary. At least I will be no stranger to injections and scans and will be a lot more positive about ivf working. With regards to origin I find it fine - I have nothing bad to say about it, and dont have anything to compare it too as Ive never been to RVH. I really hope iui works for you - you should have a read through the iui thread in the main area - everyone there is having iui and there is a lot of support and information available. 

Hope some of this answers your questions!

Good luck!!
Beany


----------



## suger

hey girlies.. havent been on in ages.... hope everyone one is keeping well.. well since my last app at rfc..i havent had any contact with g.p etc and me an dh have decided to stop trying for a while..we need a break its stressful thinking about it so im trying my best to put it to the back of my head... ive stopped my folic acid altough still taking my agnus castus to keep af regular.. altough since june they have been bit messed up anyway (coming 3wks late etc) and consultant at royal said if they started to mess up again i should go back on the gonal f injections while waiting so im going to give it another 2 months and c how they go...2 yrs seems like a long way off but it will fly and im getting married in 2 yrs so the planning will help take my mind off things..


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls

Thank you for all your messages & thanks to Starsky for posting  

Yes another boy to add to our list   - Kristian (Kris) Lance is doing great, was up to 6lb 12oz last week so happy days. After 8 long years I still cant believe I was even pg & keep expecting someone to come & take him off me, I treasure every moment & know exactly how lucky I am. I pray that all you lovely ladies get your much deserved bundles.

Cats, cant wait to meet up with you & Jamie, he'll make Kris look like a mini-me LOL!!!

Starksy, hope the stims are going well hun, sending you lots of growing embie vibes, keep me posted how you get on at your scan       

Big   to everyone else, sorry this is a bit of a me posting but I have to use the computer at my mum & dad's & Im just doing a quick post before I get the chance of an hrs sleep  

Luv & hugs to bumps, babies & embies 
Kate & Kris xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Ive decided that i definitely want to go private for ivf, as the thought of having to wait for NHS is depressing me beyond belief.

I wondered if anyone could give me a rough idea of how long i could expect to wait for treatment at Origin or RVH-( privately ). Any info would be really appreciated.

Hope everyone is keeping well, xxx


----------



## blmcni

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well, seems like I've not been on in ages but with new term starting I've not as much time on my hands!!  

I started nasal sprays today so we have finally begun our first ICSI cycle - exciting and nerve-wracking at the same time!!!     

Hally, hope you are getting on ok with 2ww     

Starsky, lots of luck for your scan    

Sunny, hope all is well with you  

Big hi to everyone else especially all newcomers, I haven't been here long myself but have found it a great source of help and advice and no-one minds you asking endless questions!!   

B


----------



## Hally74

Hi to all (including newbies)

Whizzing through -

Good luck blmcni with the nasal sprays, it has to be the most disgusting stuff when it goes down the back of the throat - yuk!!!

Glitter girl, it seems the private waiting list for ivf at the RVH, is mega long at the minute too. I did hear approx 9 months - how true this is I do not know.  

I personally think if I have to go again Origin is my no.1 choice over here, but I am considering CARE Nottingham (should this 2ww not end in a positive result).  Origin is more expensive that RVH & I don't know if they have a waiting list or not. 

Don't think I am pregnant girls, I have absolutely no symptoms - where as the last time I was feeling sick and tearful at this point.  I am feeling frustrated as I still have another 5 days to go before I can do the evil pea stick and put myself out of this misery......

xxx


----------



## poppy888

Hi girls,
A wee final email before i fly out to Czech Republic tomorrow to have treatment with donor eggs!!
I am of course very nervous, but excited too!I should have embryo transfer on Sunday and back home on Monday!
I have most things packed and organised. I have butterflies and really hope everything goes according to plan.
Ireland is playing football in Prague on Wed night so hubby is very excited! I am trying to look apon it as a wee city break with an added bonus!!!
I will keep you posted! 
Poppy xx


----------



## Starsky**

Evening Ladies 
Haven't posted in a while but always having a quick nosey when Im online.

Just wanted to wish Poppy all the very best as shes flies out to the Czech Rep and hoping that this city break will bring you back the BEST PRESENT keeping you in my prayers and also to HALLY PLEASE DON'T GIVE UP EVEN THOUGH ITS EASIER SAID THAN DONE I was watching extreme pregancies this afternoon and the couples who went through tx and thought it was all over and then BANG BFP so its never over until DDay or should that be PEE DAY anyhow keeping you in my prayers also that on Friday you will get your BFP.

And congrats to Blmcni you have finally got on the rollercoaster and wishing that you will also Get The BFP you and Dh deserve.

To everyone else whether you be on tx awaiting tx on the dreaded waiting lists or in bewteen sending you lots of love.

And not forgetting our new mummies and there little ones JOE, JAMIE and KRIS sending you big hugs.

AS for me Im on Day 4 of stimming and up for a scan on Tues so Postive thoughts and Baby dust my way would be very much appreciated.
Lots of Love 
Starsky


----------



## Fionab

Hally, good luck for the 2WW .  I hope it is going well, don't worry yet about how you feel as it is early yet.

Nonnie, welcome to the board.  I have not had IUI or been to Origin but ask if I can help you at all.

Glitter girl, we waited 6 months for our first private IVF and that was with Dr McManus.  When it failed we were added to the private ICSI list in June but it will not happen until January.

Blmcni, I hope all goes well for your ICSI  .  Hopefully you don't get any side effects.

Poppy, good luck for your treatment in Czech Republic   .  Take time and relax while you are there as well.

Starsky, lots of luck with the stimming.   

Hi to everyone else.  Just catching up as we are just back from a weeks holiday in Italy,
Fiona


----------



## ava

Just a quickie to wish Starsky all the best with stimming and the rest !!!
Thinking of you,Ava xxxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Another quickie ... Jamie is in the next room winding himself into a crying frenzy. So much for the soothing tones of his TinyLove mobile .... 

I just wanted to say hello to all the newbies - to *Nonnie * and *Beany*, I had 3 IUIs as well so know what you're going through. On one hand, the success rate is low but on the other hand, they wouldn't do them if they didn't work for some people! So hopefully it'll be all good for you two and if not, well at least you'll be old hands at the injections. Every cloud ... 

Best of luck to *Starsky * - hope the stims is going well and that you have lots of lovely follies at your scan tomorrow    . How are those protein shakes going down?

Hi *KatieSue*, hope Kris is doing well - can't wait to meet him and to introduce our sons formally to each other! And to see you again   

Hi *Ava*, hope you and Joe are both doing well? I'm sure he's getting big now.

*Hally*, please don't give up hope, it ain't over till the ugly AF witch shows her face. When I got my BFP, I was convinced AF was on her way as I had nothing to indicate I was pregnant. In fact, I had terrible PMS and a slight bleed and still tested positive. I don't want to give you false hope but I don't want you to give up either. Tons of      

*Poppy*, best of luck in the Czech Republic. Hope you come back with excess baggage   

And my lovely mate *Tattie*. Don't know if you're still reading here but just want you to know that I care xxxx

Sorry no more personals - the threatened crying is starting to take off. Jamie is doing well - he's gaining weight at a frightening rate, weighing in at 11lb 10oz at 1 month old but I don't know where he's putting it on, still very long and cute. Wish I gained weight in the same way   

Lots of love to you all and tons of luck, no matter where you are in your journey xx


----------



## Nonnie

Hi

Thanks to Catspyjamas and Fionab for the welcome. Im getting used to using the site and am very excited that I already got bubbles but how the heck to do you send them to other people

Beany28 thanks for honesty. If i was very truthful I would say that we are also just going through with the IUI cos the consultant said so. That is probably not a great attitude but I suppose there is no point in lying. Its kinda of like doing a task and we just have to go through all these stages to get to where you want to be. But I guess you never know and it is reassuring to know that we are not the only ones thinking like this. Im going to treat myself and start a course of reflexology while doing the IUI. All the best and Im sending       to you for next week. Sure let me know how you get on.

In fact, good luck everyone

Nonnie


----------



## tedette

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well and we are all a step closer to our bfps.

Nothing has been happening for me on the tx front for the past 2 months as DH had another SA scheduled for 4th September and we had to wait for that.  I am sure the results are back now but I don't really want to ring and get  them... 

Does anyone know how the results are given? Will we get another appt to go and discuss them with Dr Williamson?  

I also had a CD3 blood test on Monday and although my FSH level last year was 6.6 I am now terrified it is going to be really high... 

The things we put ourselves through for a baby!!


----------



## skywalker

hello girlies,

sorry it has been so long since i've been chatting but we've had a lot to deal with at the mo.

congrats to all the new babies - ava, katiesue and cats 

welcome to the newbies - we are a cosy wee bunch here.

good starsky for your cycle - i hope all the wee follies are doing well

well our story so far ....    the review appt we had yesterday was fairly s***e.  basically due to my fsh being high (9.3), i didn;t respond and it was difficult to get my ovaries - our chances now stand at 5% (yes five %).  we remain on the nhs list which hopefully won't be too long but we should prepare ourselves for failure.  i think it's time we resign ourselves to the obvious.  our other options are egg donation or adoption - i'm thinking adoption but we'll see.

thank you all for your continued support it has been wonderful

talk to youse soon
skywalker


----------



## Hally74

Hi to everyone

Skywalker, sorry to hear your review apt was not good news. Life can sure suck!!!

Had the 1st spots of my period yesterday - and did the hpt this morning to confirm.  I know I should have waited until Fri, but I think it is unnecessary with AF, having arrived.  Funny how you know your own body.  I felt grumpy last week and just knew AF was on the way.  As this is the way I feel every month at this time.

Not sure where we go from here.  I think a break from ivf is needed after having 2 so close together.

Thanks to you all who sent me good wishes.  Thanks for your support.

Cats, sounds like you have got your hands full LOL.

Starsky, how did the scan go?  Thinking of you....

Poppy, how did things go for you  Sorry, I never had the chance to wish you luck before you headed off.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there.  Thinking of you all, where ever you be on this rollercoaster. xxx


----------



## g&amp;t

Hally I'm so sorry that your result was negative.I wish this wasn't something we had to go through.It would be amazing if they could tell you at ET the end result.I know its impossible but the 2ww is the worst part in all the treatment stages.A break sounds good. two cycles so close together must have drained your reserves.Again I'm sorry.  Tracey x o


----------



## Fionab

Nonnie, you can send bubbles once you do a few posts.  It will appear as 'Click to blow' under peoples names once you reach the limit.

Skywalker, I hate those review appointments as you don't always get a clear answer as it is all so objective.  Did they give any ideas on how to help your nhs go work better.

Hally, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN.  You are right to take a break as it really does take a toll on your body and your life.

Hopy everyone else is well,
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

So sorry Hally to hear about your result sometimes our bodies just need a break from all those drugs i had about 5 months inbetween my treatment in saying that if they had offered to let me go sooner i would have.

Yesterday i went for my 12 week scan little beanies are growing really well one was sucking its finger and the other was punching trying to get out.  According to their size they are 13 wks 2 days which is good even though i know they were only 11+5 especially as they were fet but it was comforting to know all that sickeness hadnt affected their size.  Because its twins and the doctor said because of the anxiety of ivf the Ulster hospital are seeing me fortnightly until 28 weeks then weekly after that and i only see the consultant and reg i was really pleased with that service wouldnt have got that treatment even if i had gone private.

Everyone else i am thinking of you all hoping your dreams come true soon hang in there Hally 
Sunny


----------



## poppy888

Hi Folks, greetings from the Czech republic    am having a great time have met up with a couple of other anonymous members of FF....
all has gone well, have 8 donor oocytes....waiting for fertilization.....hopefully transfer has been put a day later to sunday, please be aware of this girls and it is lucky we have booked enough time towards the end!
keep fingers and toes crossed....and my friend has had to pay for donor drugs and own drugs so the total price is much more than stated on FF.
thinking of you all, contact u when i get back.
poppy


----------



## TVGIRL

Hi Folks!!

I would just like to send    to Apparition.

She hasn't been posting for a while and has been getting it fairly tough  

I know she looks in from time to time still. 

Things going not too bad for me. Am 16 weeks + 2 days now, and have had just about every complication going!! It's a bit of a shock after absolutely no symptoms (except bump) with DD.

Still small price to pay and all that!!

Lots of   to everyone

TVGIRL


----------



## woolly

Hi all. Just joined, not sure what the format is yet, but thought I'd say hi from County Antrim. Will prob add more when I've figured site out


----------



## emmsy

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while I have been so so busy trying to hand over in work - I finish up on the 28th Sept and it can't come quick enough believe me, i am so shattered, where is the mad burst of energy you are supposed to get towards the end?    There is a million and one things I want to do as I feel I am soo not prepared my lovely hubby and my mum keep telling me to calm down but I have turned into such a worry wort!  

Anyway girls I am always thinking of you all and sorry that was a bit of a 'me' post but I just had to get that outta my system so thanks for listening.

Hello and welcome to all the newbies and a special shout out to Apps I really hope your ok honey   

Take care my lovelies, you are all in my prayers every night   

Talk soon 


Ems xxx


----------



## Lips

Morning Girls

Hi Emmsy, getting close to you finishing up work now, you lucky thing.  Im trying to work as long as possible, im up at Hosp on thurs and hope to get more of an idea of when they are taking me in so as I can decide when Im finishing.  I dont think it is possible for me to get any bigger, my poor belly is so stretched, and its only 1.  I am quite organised as I had everything from before, have even packed bubs case and started to get mine ready - I was a mad woman for a while, getting major works organised in the house but ive calmed down a bit now as Im too big to get stressed.  Hang in there your cleaning energy spurt will come and everything will be fine and dandy.

Good luck to BLMCNI and Poppy hope you bring undeclared baggage home from abroad (couldnt spell location)
Pos vibes to you starsky while stimming.  Sky, lots of decisions in your live, thinking about you.

Hally, gutted for you, its so hard to accept.  Hope all is going well sunny in your PG.  Welcome Woolly.  Tishy, how are you going?

Hi to anyone I missed.

Lips


----------



## poppy888

Hi Girls, well I arrived back home last night in the wee small hours...so thats why i am still in pjs at 4.30!!
Well I got 4 grade 1, 10 cell embryos!! I had two put back and am hoping for the best. The clinic was fantastic...far superior to anything here!
Its funny I was worried about donor eggs, but now they are MY embryos!!
Good luck to everyone who is going through treatment and a special thanks to those who wished me good luck...it was really appreciated as I seem to be the only one on this site having donor eggs and felt out on a limb!
Thanks, will keep you posted after the 2ww!! 
Poppy


----------



## blmcni

Hi all

Have been quiet for a while - now I'm back to school I don't have as much time on my hands. 

Down reg going ok so far - back pain initially but ok now. No serious moods but a bit weepier than usual. AF has made an appearance, hopefully the last time for the next 9 months or so!!

Poppy, glad things are going well for you - fingers crossed for 2ww    

Starsky hope things go well with ec    

Best wishes to everyone else

B


----------



## Starsky**

Hi Ladies

Just a quick personal from me to let you all know that we had EC yesterday and only got two eggs  But phoned up this morning and both FERTILIZED so so happy      . So its ET on Sunday so thank for all your kind thoughts and prayers it really has helped and ESPECIALLY Katiesue, Cats, BLMCNI, Tattie and Ava.

Wishing you all a lovely weekend and keep me in your prayers for Sunday and beyond.

Thanks Starsky xxx
(Sorry for it being just a "me" message)


----------



## poppy888

Hi starsky
I think you are entitled to a "me" message...this is a tough time for you!!
I really hope all goes well with your embryos for transfer and that they are dividing fast. Then you will be on that dreaded 2ww like me!! 
Think Positive!    
Poppy


----------



## Starsky**

Thanks Poppy
Sending you lots of        and          , how are you keeping? Keeping you in my prayers that you will get your much deserved BFP on the 30th!!!!
Love and Hugs
Starskyxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

good luck Starskey its not the amount of embies that matters sticking vibes to you thinking of you and really do hope it all goes well.


----------



## poppy888

Hi Starsky
Thank you for your good wishes!!
I'm fine....I don't really feel anything, which is quite worrying. The first couple of days after transfer I had a lot of cramping. Today I was very uncomfortable if I sat too long..especially in the car.
I resisted buying a pregnancy test, but I may chance it early next week!

I cannot believe how excited I am..believe me I was so against using donor eggs...but something just made me want to accept this very difficult decision...practically overnight my negative thought processes changed...and  now they are all mine!!!! I have a wee photo of my two embryos..I look at them often and feel nothing but awe  

I will be thinking of you tomorrow, make sure and take it easy for the next few days.
Sending you lots of good wishes and sticky vibes !!!! 
     
Poppy xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

poppey i know that message was for starsky but i couldnt help read something. I dont want to build you up but its nice to have some hope i had my embie transfer on a friday and 6 days later i was out with my mum we had gone a walk and decided to sit on a park bench after 10 mins i had really bad back pain i was so uncomfortable like i had sat for too long then on day 10 post transfer i noticed that my boobs were firmer i was really bad but on day 9 i did a pregnancy test and there was a very faint line and here i am week 13 of a twin pregnancy.  Hope this gives you hope take care thinking of you
Sunny


----------



## emmsy

Poppy and Starsky - Good Luck girls on the 2WW - thinking of you both - you're in my prayers                                 

Hello to everyone else   I hope you are all well

Take care  

Ems xxx


----------



## poppy888

Hi starsky 
I know your have tour transfer today, so I really hope all went according to plan and that you are being a lady of leisure the rest of the day! Good luck on that 2ww!!!!  

Sunny,
thank you for your message of hope, I dont really feel anything, I always knew in my other pregnancies.....but perhaps its too early at 7 days past transfer!!! I hope all is well with you!  

Emmsy
Thank you so much for your colourful message!! I hope all is well with you too!
I really hope it works for us this time! I will keep you all posted...decided against doing an early test...too chicken to face the news !!!

Good luck to everyone else who is on that upward struggle towards motherhood!!!
Love Poppy xx


----------



## tishy

Hello All

Starsky - hope you are now on the 2WW after ET yesterday - all the very best - pray this is the successful one for you.

Poppy - good luck to you as well.  I know the 2 WW is a nightmare and the temptation to test really early is always there, I think maybe 2/3 days before the official test date would usually give an accurate enough result, but sure, you knows ... fongers crossed.

Emmsy - not long to go now, you lucky sod!  I am so jealous that you only have 3 weeks left.  Enjoy your maternity leave.

Lips - how did you get on at the appointment on Thursday?  Did they give you a date for C section?

TV Girl - hang in there, I know it's tough to put a brave face on but you are 16 weeks in now.

Having said that, I have found the past few weeks pure torture - I have had a chest infection and that on top of heartburn, back pain, etc. has got me really down and I just want the baby here now.  Enough moaning now, I know how lucky I am to be in this position ... I have a hospital appointment tomorrow so maybe that will cheer me up.

Moaning Minnie signing off - now you can see why i haven't posted in the past few weeks, and probably hope I don't post again until I am in a better mood!!

Best wishes to all.

Tishy


----------



## Starsky**

Just wanted to update you on our news, well we are THANKFULLY on the 2WW after the ups and downs of last week we feel so blessed to have got to this stage. So thank you all for your thoughts and prayers there   are very much appreciated. Our embryos were graded B and were dividing well so hopefully they will continue to do well and implant  

Continuing to think of you Poppy and hoping that this will be your time, I know how difficult this time can be as you are reading into very thing going on in your body not to mention the knicker checking but praying that you will get through this and will have good news by the end of the week. Do I recall you had a lot of cramping after ET as I have been having this and can't remember if I did or not last time? .

Thanks Emmsy for your your FAB Post, If memory serves me right you finish work on Friday? Hoping you enjoy your last few days of work and just think this time next week you will be a lady of leisure and not long until you finally get to meet your precious little girl .

Sorry to hear Tishy that you aren't having a great time of it lately, hoping your appt goes well today and you will be feeling a little better soon. .

Thanks too to Sunny can't believe you are now 13wks how are you keeping?

To everyone else at all your various stages Im always thinking of you, Especially BLMCNI not long now to you start stims so praying that things go well for you and DH. Skywalker you are always in my thoughts.

And not forgetting our little ones Joe, Jamie and Kris big hugs to you.

Starskyxx
Ps If anyone can give me any advice of things to do or not do , things to take or not take during 2WW I would be very grateful.xxx


----------



## Betty B

Hello

I don't usually post here but read the thread often to keep up to date with the RVH as on their waiting list for ED have been for 7 years now but never say never  .  

I have to use donor eggs and going to CERAM in 3 weeks myself but want to wish my fellow abroadie Poppy     for the 30th Sep your embies sound great!!

Good luck to anyone else on the   


SB


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Hope everyone is well and treatments/pregnancies are not too stressful!

I was wondering if anyone has a rough idea of how long we will be waiting for a follow up appt after DH's SA?

He had it on 4th September and we got a letter saying it was a good sample and we could discuss it at our next appt but we have no idea at the moment of when that will be.  I am going to ring RVH admin tomorrow to see if they can shed any light but was wondering in the meantime if any of you knew?

I also had cd3 bloods done and, as far as I know, they are ok...FSH 6 and oestradiol 73.

So for now we are still waiting...


----------



## poppy888

Hi GeorgieB!!!
My abroadie buddy!! 3 weeks till you go? that is just wonderful. I hope and pray all goes smoothly with the travel/hotel and procedure! These next few weeks will just slip by. Good luck    
I wish my 2ww would slip by!! You are so right Starsky, I'm wondering and wondering about everything!  

I will not test early..well I might try on friday!  

I am so scared..my heart is on overdrive and that is without coffee!  
Good luck to everyone!!!     
Poppy x


----------



## MaryC

Hello,

New girl here! i hope you don't mind me joining you. I live in Banbridge,I am being treated in Craigavon area hospital.I saw the consultant yesterday and am starting on clomid, i was on it before so am aware of the delightful hot flushes etc ahead of me!
I conceived my daughter after 7 cycles of clomid, then last year i went on it for 5 months but with no luck. So I'm starting all over again but this time on a higher dose so hopefully it will work. Any advice you have would be appreciated, i hope to make some new friends and just have a chat(something i do very well!!!!)

Mary


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Maryc,

            Welcome to these boards, im sure you will make lots of friends here. Im not too far away from you, i live in lurgan and am going for ivf treatment at the Royal. Dont have much of a clue about Clomid but im sure some of the girls on here will be more able to tell you all. Good luck.

Tedette, how are you?

Was watching with interest for replies to your post. Im just a step behind you, am due to go to Royal next monday, have had my cd3 blood tests done and d.p has to do s.a, just wondered if you rang admin to find out how much longer you will wait for further appointment? As im sure the same waiting times will apply to me? All this waiting really gets to me! Hope you get some good news.

Hi to everyone else, hope alls well.


----------



## tedette

hi Glitter girl,

Good to hear from you.

Unfortunately I am no further forward!  I rang admin at the number on my husband's letter from RFC and all i got was an answer machine which said to leave your name and they would ring you back...Aye, right!!

I haven't been able to ring back as I am busy at work during office hours but might get a few minutes tomorrow to do it.  

BTW, does anyone know a better number to get through to admin on?  Preferably one where you talk to someone instead of a machine 

The waiting really is killing me Glittergirl...especially because i know that even when we get to the top of the list for treatment, it may not work! 

I will keep you updated if I have any joy tomorrow!


----------



## glitter girl

Hi again Tedette,

Lovely to hear from you. Im so sorry you havnt had any luck with getting through to admin, guess this is what i have to look forward to then? 

Im sure youre totally frustrated with the lack of communication, God its so unfair to put people through this.  I know exactly where youre coming from about the fear of the treatment not working when you finally get your turn, ive tried not to think negative, its all you can do hun.

I do hope someone comes along on here with some further numbers you could try to get through, im totally clueless, sorry.

Fingers crossed for you, keep in touch if you can, let me know how things go, Good Luck xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi tedette i would contact your consultants secretary,  just phone hospital on 02890240503 and ask for the secretary of your consultant and they will put you through hope this helps.


----------



## tedette

Thanks a million sunny! 

Hope you and your little ones are keeping well and that the rest of us will soon be following your lead!! 

Will follow that tip tomorrow!

Tedette


----------



## Fionab

Tedette

Just a quick message to say that the direct dial number I was given was 028 9063 5871.  You usually get through quite easily if you avoid tea breaks and lunch times!!

Hope this helps,
Fiona


----------



## Starsky**

Just a quicky to say Hello    to all our new members you will definetely be better off surrounded by all these great girls.

A big hug to Poppy not sure whether you are going to test tomorrow or leave it till weekend but just want to wish you all the very best and sending you lots of            and keeping you in my prayers that you will get your BFP. 

Good luck to BLMCNI for Saturday sending  you . Ill be in touch.

Lots of love to everyone else.

Enjoy the sunshine 
Starskyxx


----------



## blmcni

Evening everyone!!

Hope we are all keeping well and the various stages of treatment are working out well. 

Poppy, hope things are still good with you     

Starsky thanks for all your support, am keeping everyone crossed for you also       

Am starting stims on Saturday, it's our first time so I think I have a fear of the unknown and want the first injection out of the way so I'll know what to expect. Am hoping they will help balance out my hormones - I have been crying bucketloads especially in the last week   - a person only needs to look at me to set me off!! But I know it will all be worth it in the long run   

Hope everyone else is keeping ok - love to all

B


----------



## MISSY97

hey all, am new to this!   quick brief have been to rvh for consultation with dr williamson ( very nice ), 2 sa awaiting last test results.  last test  mid September. Anyone in similar circumstances? Anyone know how long you have to wait to hear further info about results or treatment etc?

Missy  x


----------



## SUNNY2007

good luck poppy hope ypu get you BFP goodluck with injections bm and starsky your approaching the end of your first long week it can be hard to remain postive after a long week but you seem to be doing great
     
sending you all these positive vibes

Love sunny xox


----------



## suziplum

Hi ladies, wondered if I could join you?
I wish I had found you all sooner, I have been having a look through some of the msgs on the board and there is so much useful information, I could have tapped into earlier. Anyway I'm here now! I'm in the torture that is the 2WW, desperately trying to wait until testing day 4Oct. We had ivf at Origin, everyone there was great, had 11 eggs and 3 fertilised so had my ET 20 Sep, 2 hopefuls on board. Anyone with any advice on how to keep sane during the 2ww would be gratefully appreciated. I have absolutely no symptoms apart from _thinking_ AF on the way.

Also just wanted to say to all you girls whatever stage you're at , reading some of the stuff on this board has inspired me and wanted to say THANKS
Take care all 
suziplum


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi suzi plum  and welcome to this site.  Over the last couple of months this site has really helped me i know i would have been lost without all the support i received.

Wish i could give you things to do to keep you sane but to be honest my 2ww dragged in i bought books magazines etc but couldnt even concentrate on reading them i just willed everyday to move to the next.

Hope you get you BFP at least your over half way there.  

Sunny


----------



## suziplum

Thanks sunny, you can tell I'm new I couldn't even get the smileys to work, doh!! 

Thank you for the welcome and advice....I like you have read through most of the mags sold at Tesco but have been no more interested, I do feel like I'm wishing my life away here but trying to stay +ive.  I have only just found this site and hopefully I will be able to spend the next six days reading all the msgs.

Thanks again
suziplum


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Well further to my last post, I rang admin at the Royal.

We are on the waiting list for a review appt but will not be seen before late Nov/early Dec.

Me and DH have decided to make a private appt for over the Hallowe'en hols (I'm a teacher!) and see what they say then.  We will probably go ahead with private treatment of whatever they suggest.

She also said we are not on any waiting list for IVF yet... 

So, more waiting then...


----------



## Fionab

Jules, welcome to the board.  Are you waiting in RFC for private or NHS and is it ICSI you are waiting on.

Suziplum, welcome to the board as well.  Good luck with your 2WW and I hope you get a positive result.

Tedette, that is a good idea to get a private appointment so that you can get the process started and on the lists.  

Hope everyone else is doing well,
Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks Fiona.    I am waiting for NHS, it will possibly be ICSI, this hasn't been confirmed yet we have to go back for a follow up consultation with Dr Williamson to find out the results of dh's sa.  Just seems so dragged out and have little patience suppose everyone knows this anyway we are all in the same boat here! Had last sa test done on mid September waiting patiently to hear more! 

Missy x


----------



## blmcni

Hi Everyone!!

Welcome to all the newcomers, I've only been using the site a few moths myself but everyone has been a huge support.

Stated stims today, other than jumping when needle went in it was fine!! Area on leg felt a bit odd (red too) for about an hour - normal enough?? What advice do we all have now for what I should/shouldn't be doing during stims??

Starksy thanks for all your support, alomst half way for you now, praying all goes well        

Poppy really hope you get the result you want on Sunday       

Best wishes to everyone else, hope you're doing ok

B


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone Ihope your all well. blmcni I started my suprafact on thursday so all goes well our Ec's will be around the same time.I have been watching all the news lately and there seems to be loads of activity and babies.So its all good.I have been keeping up to date with poppy and have everything crossed for sunday. I'm off to Prague in December for the Christmas market with mummy and thought Id give the clinic over there a visit. i HAD A look at the web site and its sounding good. we would be happy to use donor sperm and its soooo cheap over there more than that they have some.I don't know if you notice girls but it seems every time we have treatment my husband turns into an old fart.He gets grumpy and it seems like he turns into a 60yr old.I hope its the pressure and not the way the future Mr Bert's going to be its scary.Anyway at our apt on Thurs I asked DR Williamson if we could go to blast this time but app they don't have a license to do it. Id rather do that than go through the 2ww with the normal dread that they don't survive being put back.Again good luck and fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## blue ribbon

hi girls 
i usually post on the sims thread but i would love some advise please as i was to attend the sims in july for a consultation but in between that i was on the waiting list to be seen at the rvh, i had my first consultation in june with dr traugh and was to have a follow up appointment but i cancelled it as i found out i was pg however i mc in july. so as you can tell i lost my place in the rvh i phoned them on numerous occassion to be reinstated back on to the waiting list as an nhs patient but i was told i would have to wait and they weren't able to tell me as to when i would be seen again. i would love to know how you go about going private. thanks


----------



## Hally74

Hi girls, sorry not been around.  Had family staying with me for the last 2 weeks.

Hope everyone is doing ok?

blue ribbon

I went private with Dr Traub at the royal for ivf.  I can give you the number for his secretary if you like.  But I have heard that since I had my treatment with him he now has a private waiting list that is very very lengthy.

How long you would have to wait for private treatment these days I do not know. 

I am in the process of organising a consultation with a clinic in England as I feel NI is way behind the times in the ivf world.

sorry, no more time to do personals, will hopefully catch up later. xxx


----------



## barty1..

hi blue, like hally i went private with my last FETS, both with dr traub, like hally has said i have no idea how long the waiting list for private treatment is at the mo but i have heard that it is fairly lengthly.i  just wanted to wish you all the best. like hally has suggested its worth giving his secretary a call to get a firm idea of waiting times. x x


----------



## blue ribbon

hi hally and berty
thanks both of u for the info, i will try and get in contact with dr's seceratary at the being of the week and let u know how i get on


----------



## suziplum

Hi everyone
Hope you are all taking it easy and thinking positive happy thoughts! cheesey I know but you have to give it a try!  

blmcni - don't know whether this will help you and the needles but when my DH was giving me mine I held a pillow over my face so I didn't see it coming, also try and get them in different places each time, I had a bit of redness for the first few daysI thought it was just my body getting used to them 


Four days to go to testing day, not that i'm counting down much!! 
Take care all
suziplum


----------



## SUNNY2007

Starsky you are now half way there keep resting thinking of you Poppy hope you get good news.
Thinking of everyone else BM regards to the needles i give them myself but found them less painful in the stomach maybe its because i have a spare tyre but it worked for me no redness no bruising and 16 eggs as a result.

Love Sunny


----------



## ava

Hi SUZIPLUM and welcome to any other newbies The dreaded 2ww is pretty awful swinging between highs and lows,i did very little physical labour ie the house became a bit if a dump but i made sure i listened to a relaxation cd everyday and had nice warm baths in the evening.
Alittle positive thought helps too ,stops the negative stuff creeping in.

Starsky,thinking of you babe and praying for your two wee embies to stay put.

I dont post too often these days but read all the time and constantly thinking of everyone whereever they are on the route to baby road!!

Love Ava and baby Joe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiesue

Another quickie from me Im afraid, try to keep up reading the posts but just not enough hours in the day to reply  

Starsky, have everything crossed for you hun        

Also   to Suziplum & Poppy & anyone else on the awful 2WW

Like Ava, I hope & pray that everyone here gets their much deserved  

Catspjamas, hope you & Jamie are keeping well, it was great to see you both & hopefully wont be long till I see you both again  

Luv & Hugs, Kate xoxo


----------



## allyjo

Hi Everyone and welcome to all the newbies

I've not been posting simply because I wanted to try and forget that I was waiting treatment. Does anyone else feel that they are seen as and IVF person. I've been back at work not taking on needless responsilbility but had an arguement with the person directly above me. She does not understand how I feel nor do I wish to tell her but worse she ASSUMES she know's....... The worst kind. 

everyone around me is having babies or has had them.......Oh I am a misserable girl. to morrow maybe brighter. 

Ally


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi ally i know the not having  babies thing can get you down everyone around is having them and they only had to pass their partners on the stairs to get pregnant while for us its a military operation.  Its hard sometimest to keep your spirits up.  As you can see from my story below ivf can work and today i still cannot believe im 14 weeks preggers with twins i really was convinced my day would never come.  I know yours will too.

Take care
Sunny


----------



## SUNNY2007

Not long to go now Starsky thinking of you and Poppy hope you get your BFP


----------



## suziplum

Hi ladies

Looking for positive vibes, I test tomorrow, the leaflet says first thing, do you think the middle of the night would count as first thing?  

I know you are on the count down too Starsky, I'm thinking of you missus, I hope the fairy dust has landed on us  

blmncni- how are getting on with your needles?  Hope you have managed to stop jumping?

Good luck to all you ladies on   and anyone else on their journey    
Keep positive,
take care
suziplum


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Just wanted to say good luck to the ladies testing soon...  

Allyjo,

I know exactly how you feel.  Everyone I know is having babies and most of them are older than me (the pregnant ladies, not the babies! )  

It was especially hard at the weekend when DH's cousin brought her baby round to show us and you just knew they were looking at me and wondering...My mother-in-law insisted I hold it too and then it started crying!  Maybe it can smell the infertile vibes! 

Anyway, me and DH were discussing going to Origin as we are SOOOO fed up with not being any closer to treatment and our lack of a natural BFP.  However, after finding out about all the tiny extra costs which add up (£50 to get a copy of your medical notes!) we decided to stick with the Royal and go to Origin down the line, if all else fails.

So today I rang Admin and found out that Dr McFaul has the shortest waiting lists for private treatment so we have made an appt for the end of Oct when we are next both off together.  HOPEFULLY we will get some advice on how best to proceed and EVENTUALLY get on a waiting list!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey tedette, i am in the same position as you! I have to go for a follow up appointment and was told dec/jan before we would get appointment.  This waiting is sooo fustrating! We too are now thinking of going private and origin was were we were going to go, i would be interested if you could let me know anything you have found out about origin and costs etc, and with the royal too?  

I know how you feel about everyone around you getting pregnant it's not easy!

Getting through to the royal is absolutely mad and when you do get through they aren't too helpful! 

Good luck to everyone else x.


----------



## holly01

Hi ladies,i am a sort of a newbie er...have been reading ure posts 4 a while and have decided to post now.
we have been ttc 4 yrs now and have had 3 failed iui's in craigavon and we were waiting for an appointment with dr mc faul,sooo had this 2day and wasnt impressed..we thought that we had been on the nhs list for a while now and were told 2day that we arnt on it until after 2day   after we have signed all the consent forms  between 14-18mths waiting list now ahead of us aaahhhhhhh...
do disheartned...thankfully we are doin the napro prog in galway since jan 07 and i have got all my bloods in2 the normal range recently so fingers crossed we get a natural BFP in the wait for our ivf hahaaa cud we be that lucky??
best wishes to everyone on the 2ww and hope to talk more soon


----------



## suziplum

Hi ladies,
I'm trying to keep myself busy 2nite as 2moro is pee-day!

holly01, sorry to hear you had a disappointing day, I know how you feel when you get pushed further away from what you want. 

we went to origin and have just finished our 1st cycle with them, the costs were £335 for an initial consultation, this was a long appt, and it included £90 for semen analysis, the outlay for the IVF treatment, ie, all the drugs, down regging and stims; EC and ET was £3950.  There would have be costs for rubella immunity confirmation, but you should be able to get these from your own GP.  I had been on Clomid for 9 months so was able to get a copy of Day 21 tests etc from my GP as well.  Origin were great though, interestingly Dr Roberts was able to spot that my DH has "sticky" sperm and the fact that I was on Clomid would have complicated things as it can make it more difficult for the swimmers to swim anyhow, so wee boys didnt really stand a chance!!

I found everyone in origin great, the nurses were really nice and patient.  We saw Dr Roberts initially and then it was Dr Moohan who did the EC and ET, hopefully he has magic hands, will find out tomorrow 

Hope this is useful, good luck with whatever you decide to go for
suziplum


----------



## skywalker

hello girlies,

sorry i haven't been around lately but things are a bit chaotic in my wee world - work and home are very busy!

hello to all the newbies - it is a great wee site and i have found wonderful support here!  unless you have been through this process nobody can really have empathy to our journey.

good luck starsky and suzi plum - i'm thinking of you both   

well we are patiently waiting on our final go which will be nhs - i really don;t know if it will work as we've only been given a 5% chance so it's worth a try.

hello to our wee mummies - ava, katiesue and cats - i hope the wee babes are all doing well

tattie - how are you girlie?  i'm thinking about you.

talk to you all soon
skywalker


----------



## emmsy

Evening Girls

I hope you are all well 

Allyjo - I'm so sorry to hear you are feeling down , don't let your workmate get to you. Sending you a big hug and hoping today was a better day for you, Chin up girl        

Sunny - Hows the pregnancy going? Plenty of symptoms now I'm sure! Can you feel your little wrigglers yet?  

Starsky, Poppy & Suziplum - Good Luck girls for testing, Im praying for BFP's for all of you and Good luck to anyone else on the 2WW           

BLMNCI - I hope the stimming is going well, good luck with your tx     

Missy & Tedette - Fingers crossed you won't have to wait too long for tx to start - good luck girls    

Holly -   and welcome! Sorry to hear you weren't on the list until today it is so frustrating, the Royal is a nightmare when it comes to admin. We were 'forgotten' about for almost 20 months until Dr Boyle got it sorted for us. Pester Pester Pester is the only advice I can give you and hopefully it won't be too long before you are tx ing      

Skywalker - Its great to hear from you girl!!   Good Luck with the upcoming tx I have everything crossed for you        

Hello to all the other lovely ladies on the site I hope everyone is well. Thinking of you all.

I'm currently on my first week of maternity leave and I am soooo bored and nowt is happening so I hope baba comes soon as I am soo fed up!

Thats all from me but take care girls and speak to you all soon  

Ems xxx


----------



## Lips

Hi everyone

havent been on in ages.  Emmsy, only 11 days to go wow.  Im still workin as was off 4wks early last time and my head was wrecked, workin puts the weeks in quicker for me just taking it very easy, no unneccessary standing or walking.

Good luck to todays/ next few days testers, fingers crossed for you all.

Welcome the newbies.  Whats that treatment you are having in Galway napro prog Holly01?  Ive not heard of it.

Im about three weeks away from D day.  Up at hosi today.  Last time I was up I had lots of amniotic fluid and they trested me for Diabetes, never got in touch to say I had it, so obviously I ve done a search on the net for causes and have scared myself to daeth with tales of ruptured sacs and proloapsed cord and oxygen cut off etc.  Should be an interesting apt today as I try for reassurance.

I live in Newry and the hosi will have lots of probs over the next wee while as a mother and baby died last week.  Dont know the whole story but the mother was 2 weeks overdue, all else had been normal, anyway she collapsed, baby died, she was transferred to craigavon but died there.  Im tellin you no one will be going over there dates, they will have a riot on their hands.  Thankfully Im for a 39 wk c section.  Sory to scaremonger, but you just dont hear this kind of stuff any more.


Good luck Emmsy cant wait to hear your news.  Tishy are you still hangin in there??

Talk soon

Lips


----------



## miaC

Hey girls ..Im a newbie and i just wanted to pop in and say hello.  Its great to have this on here as i have only ever talked to people in england and america.  Im from crumlin and i have been TTC for 8 years with no sucess....I was told i have POCS um about 3 years ago, and was attending the RVH. but my mummy died shortly after and i havent got the strenght to go back. 

hope to talk to you all more.


----------



## suziplum

Hello ladies

Feeling really cautious writing this, in case I'm tempting fate in some way.   We did our p-tests today, in fact we did several!! We are totally thrilled and shocked to have a  .  I have been in this position three times before for it all to end in heartache so I am hoping for a different outcome this time.  I am just soooo thankful to have even got to this stage, I know we are lucky.  DH is threatening to go and buy me a padded sumo suit    to wrap me up in, and you know if I thought I would help I would even wear it.

We aren't telling anyone as its way too soon, but I wanted to share with you ladies, hope some my my    spreads to you all

Thanks for listening
suziplum


----------



## Fionab

Apologies for the delay in responding.

Jules, the waiting lists in the RFC are so hard to fathom and really annoying.  Hopefully you will hear something soon

Blmcni, it gets easier with stims.  I always found it easier not to look at the needle going in!!

Berta, good luck with your stims and enjoy Prague.

Blue ribbon, to get on the lists we had an appointment with the consultant.  The best way would be to get a private appointment as the NHS wait is very long even for an appointment.  I think your GP needs to refer you to RFC. 

Suziplum, congratulations on your BFP.  I really hope it goes well.  Just make sure and take it easy.

Tedette, I didn't realise there was so many hidden costs at Origin even though their main price is still dearer than RFC.  Hopefully you get sorted out with Dr McFaul.

Holly, welcome to the board.  It is really hard to only be added to the list until after the appointment. At least you are on the lists now.

Skywalker, do you know when your NHS go will be?

Ems and Lips, hope all goes well for the birth, it is hard to believe it is so close as it seems like only yesterday we heard about your BFP's.

Miac, if you are feeling up to it then try the RFC again.  The sooner you get an appointment the sooner you get on the list as there is still a wait at that stage.

Hope everyone else is doing well
Fiona


----------



## emmsy

Oh Suziplum I can understand you are being cautious but I wanted to send you a great big    and say a big    to you and your DH - Wonderful Wonderful news and I hope you have a great pregnancy           

Take Care  

Ems xxx


----------



## holly01

hi everyone i just wanted to thank u all for ure lovely welcome messages  this site is grt for advice and support.

congrats suziplum on ure BFP u really deserve this hope all works out 4 u


----------



## SUNNY2007

CONGRATULATIONS SUZIPLUM AND DH will be thinking  hoping and praying i know the next couple of weeks are hard to get through keep taking it easy.

Love Sunny


----------



## ava

^
Well done babe and keep thinking positive Love Ava xxxxxxxxxxx

banana^


----------



## ava

PS,THATS FOR SUZIPLUM XXXaVA XX


----------



## poppy888

Hi everybody,
I have been keeping myself to myself since test day last Sunday. 
I am even scared to write this down, but I got a   !!!!
I have had my blood tested and it is definately a pregnancy!
I am worried about even sneezing now!

Thank you so much for all the lovely messages..they really kept me going.
I am a bit taken aback with it all  

Good luck to all those who are testing, stimming etc 
  
Poppy x


----------



## SUNNY2007

Poppy i was so thinking about you these last few days i am so happy for you take care and dont do any heavy work at all i am now 15 weeks and only now back to hoovering and light work.


----------



## Lips

CONGRATULATIONS  Poppy and Suziplum   , brilliant news, take it so easy, its brilliant news.  

Thanks for the msg Holly, that explains it, I suppose if you dont go down certain roads you never know what they are, hope you dont think im nosey.

Mia welcome, hope you are soon ready to step back on the rollercoaster.

I had apt with cons yesterday and told I already have a 9 lber on board and to expect 11 or 12 lbs by the time of my section(thank god) in 3 weeks unless I go before.  I am massive, so uncomfortable but Im not complaining, well maybe a wee bit.

Lips


----------



## suziplum

Congratulations Poppy great news, I had read your earlier posts and was thinking about you, it's great that you have a  .  I know how you feel about even writing it, just in case.  you must take it easy now, so no jumping up and down for joy!! well maybe a little jump!! Really pleased for you 

Starsky, how are you feeling today?  Not long now, I am right with you, keeping everything crossed for you and DH    

I am really touched by all you ladies and your congrats and support, I have only been posting here for a short while and I am really thankful for all of your kind words  

Thanks to everyone xx
suziplum


----------



## emmsy

Poppy -           CONGRATULATIONS!!! BRILLIANT NEWS! I'm sure you and DH are over the moon! Well Done Girl! Enjoy the next 8 months!!

Lips - My Lord woman your baba will be coming out with the school uniform on!!!    No wonder you are feeling so uncomfortable you poor love, it brings tears to my eyes!!! Tara was a big baby too wasn't she?  Well all the best my love I am thinking of you   3wks won't be long flying in (hopefully!) this week has certainly dragged for me!!   

To all the other wonderful ladies on site, I hope you all have a great weekend and whatever stage of tx you are at I'm thinking of you all.

To all our mummies and their precious boys I hope you are all well and I hope to join your club very soon!

Take Care everyone  

Ems xxx


----------



## tedette

Congratulations Poppy and suziplum!

Messages like yours give us all hope that all the waiting will eventually prove to be worthwhile!

Missy,

I rang up Origin and they sent us a wee leaflet.  They have a very good website too.  I was sorely tempted to go to them to avoid any waiting list but am glad I have settled on Private at the Royal now.  Origin couldn't see us on the day we wanted so I took it as a kind of sign not to rearrange things.  Then it turned out Dr McFaul only does Private appts on Mondays, which suits us best....I am a superstitious being!

Good luck with whatever you do!

Tedette


----------



## blmcni

Hi Everyone

Poppy and Suziplum - congratulations to you both !!! Super news and I wish you both happy and healthy pregnancies.      

Thanks to everyone for their words of supprt. I am so used to needles now I don't even feel them, but DH still doing them as I haven't plucked up the courage to inject myself yet!! Had our Day 6 scan yesterday so she said everything was progressing as they would expect, I feel reassured that I know the sprays have worked. Have felt a few twinges but a lot more today so I guess the stims are working ok. Back on Tuesday for Day 11 scan.

Welcome to all the new comers!!

Finally Starksy, I am really hoping and praying things work out for you and DH           

B


----------



## jofi

Hi there everybody !!!!
It's been a while since I've been in touch. How wonderful to look back over last couple of pages and see Suziplum and Poppy's news, congrats girls, here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy. 
I about to start our third icsi, our last treatment was a year ago, don't the waiting times suck? Had major problems with admin at RFC and if it wasn't for me kicking up an almighty stink we would still be waiting now. Anyway my af letter was hand delivered today cuz of postal strike and now the ball is rolling again.  
Can I just also say hello to my pal emmsy....sorry for being a crap friend and not staying in touch, it's so exciting only ten days to go. I'll be thinking of you.
Lips you are due so soon get plenty of rest.
Allyjo I read your recent post and I know exactly where you are coming from. People do generally mean well and don't to ignore something so important but they forget who we were before all this. My workmates see me differently and it's affected my relationships in all sorts of subtle ways. I had a new line manager start at our shop just as I was right in the middle of tx so we started with me being in need of support and her being sympathetic and it has sort of defined our working relationship ever since with makes me uncomfortable as I'm not perceived as being strong or confident and I felt I has to discuss all sorts of private things just cuz she was kind enough to ask.I think the solution is to not allow it to be a topic of discussion and it won't be the first thing people think of when they see you. I've always been wary being the shop soap opera.
Talking of work I'm doing thing a bit differently this time. I the past I would take time off from EC to test date. This time I'm off for thirteen weeks starting Monday past. I expect to start meds end of Oct and have EC/ET end of Nov all being well. The idea is to get happy and healthy and fit over coming weeks. Work was completely stressing me out and that and the anxiety of tx coming up was turning me into a bit of a gibbering wreak, so talked to hubby and decided this was best all round. Still feeling a bit strange /guilty about it as you can probably tell. Everyone knows someone who skived and blamed stress. Well I'm not going to stress about being stressed lol we have to give this everything we have got.
That turned into a bit of a ramble. It's nice to be back ( you know what I mean ) and if anyone is starting same time I'd love to hear from you.
And hi Paulmghty   you gonna join us  My best pal Paulmghty is having tx at same time how much of a coinscience is that 
Bye gals
Fiona xxxxx


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Poppy and suziplum! Great news!      

Tedette, thanks i emailed origin and they are sending out info but who knows when it will arrive with the postal strike! Looked at the website too, it is very good mostly everything is on there! Is there much difference between the costs at origin and RVH private and do you know what sort of waiting times if any for the RVH private? We have kind of decided on origin for now! 

Good Luck to everyone else.......

Missy x


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Starsky thinking of you for your big day tomorrow good luck i really hope you get your BFP you deserve it
love Sunny


----------



## tedette

Hi Missy,

To be honest, I am not sure of the cost difference on Private at the Royal and Origin but the intial appt at Origin coupled with having to pay for a copy of our notes would have started us off at £300...that would be before they decided if I needed further investigation.  Our intial private appt with Dr McFaul is £120.

We just went for the Royal as we could avoid having to transfer notes etc and, as I said, we can always turn to Origin again if things don't work out at the Royal as I think Origin treat older women than the Royal do.

The last time I asked I was told waiting lists for Private treatment with Dr McFaul were about 3/4 months.  Not sure if they have changed since then ( that was a couple of months ago) but we are happy enough with that waiting time.  It would give us time to get ready! 

Good luck with whatever decision you make!


----------



## Starsky**

Afternoon Ladies

Just wanted to let you all know that it was a BFN for us, so gutted as is Dh and this time I truly believed that it had happened as things were so different from last time. At the moment I can't see us trying again as I have found the stress this time around a little hard to handle. Thanks for all your support and good luck to the ones on tx, starting tx and awaiting their arrivals. Not forgetting our mums and little ones.

Starskyxx


----------



## suziplum

Starsky, I am so disappointed for you and DH, I was feeling so positive for you.  I haven't got any words which will help you, I just really want you to know that I'm thinking of you and pray that you get the strength to help you through.
Take care of each other
love
suziplum xxx


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi Starsky,I'm so sorry  .Ithought Id check in to see how you got on.I never seem to have time to write messages lately but I just had to send you all my best.Take it easy.Testing and the 2ww are the cruelest things in this whole process.x o


----------



## poppy888

Hi Starsky
I am so sorry to hear your news.
It is so heartbreaking when you were more hopeful this time. Perhaps in time you and DH will find the strength for another try.In the meantime take lots of care of eachother.
Thnking of you   
Take care 
Poppy xx


----------



## emmsy

Hi Starsky

I am so so sorry to hear your news, I too was feeling very positive for you. I'm sending you a big hug to let you know I am thinking of you and your DH    

Take care of each other  

Ems xxx


----------



## cutiedoodles

Hi this is the first time I have post
ed here, although I joined a while back.

My name is Nicola and I am 26 and live in Co Down.  Like Mia, I have pcos.  I have a dd, nearly 3 and really want to make her a big sister.  I joined weight watchers a couple of months ago, and have lost a stone and a half, and my last cycle was only 5 weeks which was brilliant as they are usually at least 10 weeks.  I am seeing my consultant in the ulster hospital on tuesday week, she may give me clomid.  I am really nervous about that.  I will probably have to lose more weight first anyway.

I want to say a huge congratulations to the girls who got their bfp.

And I am really sorry for those who didn't  

I was sure I waa going to get a bfp last cycle as it was the first time I had ov'd in a year, but there you go.

Babydust to all

Nicola xxxxxxx


----------



## Fionab

Poppy, congratulations on your BFP

Jofi, Good luck with your ICSI.  I know what you mean about the waiting times in RFC.  Even the waiting times for private are really long.

Starsky, I'm really sorry about your BFN.  Take time to recover from this before you make any major decisions. 

Nicola, welcome to the board.  I hope your appointment at the ulster hospital goes well.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## Lips

Starsky

so sorry it was a BFN. There are no words for this.  Hugs to you both

Lips


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi starsky i was so sorry to read your news it is so heart wrenching take care of yourself maybe in a few weeks you will feel so much different


----------



## holly01

hi starsky,sorry to hear of ure sad news ,i  know i am in line for the same in the nxt few days..life is so unfair and this IF journey is such along road..u look after ureself and DH


----------



## tishy

Hi All

Starsky - don't know what to say, I so thought this was going to be 'the one' for you and DH.  I am thinking of you - take care of yourself.

Poppy and Suziplum - big congratulations, wonderful news.  Best wishes for healthy pregnancies.

Holly - good luck for testing

Lips - that is one big baby you have on board!  You must be so relieved you ar ehaving a c section.  Have you much longer left in work?

Ems - only a week now!  You must be seriously analysing every little twinge at this stage ...

For all those having diffs with RFC admin, hang in there - I know how frustrating the whole system is and the tears and moods it can cause, but please God it will all be worth it in the end.

Good luck to everyone else at whatever stage of the mad IF roller-coaster you are at.

I have a month left today - thank God I have been feeling much better over the past couple of days, hope I feel like this for the rest of the pregnancy.  Back up at the hospital for check up next Tuesday (16th) - I am still living in hope that I will go a little bit early, but who knows, as long as the baby arrives safe and sound.

Best wishes to all

Take care girls

Tishy


----------



## poppy888

Hi Girls
Hello to the newbies!
Well done Suziplum on your pregnancy!!
Good luck to you Holly on testing!  

we are keeping well, my hcg levels are high which is very good news!
I am taking each day as it comes..one at a time!

Thank you to everyone for their messages!!
I wil keep you all posted
Poppy x


----------



## blmcni

Hi everyone

Just a quick line to say we had scan today, Dr Traub said he wouldn't bother counting the follicles as there were plenty there! Measuring 18mm so ec going ahead as planned on Thursday and if all goes well et on Sunday.

Must dash as I'm trying to plan work for my class while I'm off!!

  to everyone

B


----------



## SUNNY2007

blm so happy for you bet that put your mind at rest could luck for e/c.

Sunny


----------



## suziplum

good news blmcni,keep growing those follies, will be thinking of you this week for your ec and et. 
suziplum


----------



## katiesue

Starksy I am so so sorry hun      Big (((hugs))) to you & dh

TC, Luv Kate xoxo


----------



## poppy888

Hi Ladies,
Unfortunately I miscarried last night. It all happened very quickly and today I am still in shock.
I am not sure what do think at the moment, i will need to few days to come to terms with everything.
Take care
Love Poppy x


----------



## MISSY97

Poppy so sorry to hear your news... 

Thinking about you!

Missy x


----------



## SuziT

Hi ladies can I join you.  I have been a stalker here for 8/9 months and only now feel I could actually post.

Poppy - I'm really sorry to hear your news.  I am sure you are both gutted.  Take care of each other

Nick xx


----------



## holly01

ladies AGAIN.....ah well here goes another month


----------



## blue ribbon

hi poppy
i am really sorry to hear your news i can't image how u r feeling. look after yourself honey and dh.


----------



## blmcni

Hi all

Poppy and Holly really sorry to hear of your news, this is such a difficult process   

We are having ec tomorrow so hoping all continues to go well.

Love to everyone!!

Bev xo


----------



## SUNNY2007

blm good luck for egg collection today.  Poppy i am so sorry to hear about you it is so devastating and unfair please take care
Sunny xox


----------



## tishy

Poppy and Holly - so sorry to hear your sad news, thinking of you both.

Blmci - good luck for EC - fingers crossed.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tishy


----------



## emmsy

Holly & Poppy I am so sorry to hear your sad news - take care of yourselves    

Bev -    with e/c today I hope you get plenty of little embies

Welcome Nick and good luck with your tx   

Hi Tishy & Lips - How are you both keeping? Are you at the fed up stage yet!  

Jofi - Hi babe it is great to hear from you - you are certainly not a crap friend! Good Luck love with the next round - I will be praying hard for you and DH    

Hello to all the other newbies and the rest of the gang, thinking of you all and good luck with whatever stage you are at and a big hug to all those ladies who are having a hard time at the minute    

Hi to all our mamas and their wee sons I hope you are all well  

As for me still hanging on in there. Was brought to the Royal yesterday as my blood pressure was sky high and protein in my urine. Was hooked up and monitored for an hour and thankfully was allowed home. Have to go back on Friday to get my blood pressure checked again and I have to test my urine every day until i give birth. The midwife was concerned I was showing signs of preclampsia so i have been told to take it easy and first sign of headaches, blurred vision or severe swelling of hands and feet to go straight back in again. Slight period type pains today but nothing at all. Baba is still very active although she is 3/5ths engaged so fingers crossed I don't go past my due date on Monday!


Take care girls and talk to you all very very soon  

Ems xxx


----------



## blmcni

Hi everyone

Thanx for all your messages of support

Had e/c and we got 8 eggs. Am pleased and hopefully they'll fertilize ok, but a little disappointed as it would have been nice to get a few more to freeze (they said with keeping 7 out it was unlikely they'd freeze just 1 which I can understand). But we're delighted everything seems to be going to plan so far. FOund it a bit painful at the time but bearable, feeling ok at the mo but not sure if that's until the painkiller wears off!!

Ringing hospital at 10.15 tomorrow so keeping everything crossed for then

 to everyone

Bev xo


----------



## Fionab

Poppy, I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.

Holly, sorry to hear about your BFN.

Nick, welcome to the board.

Bev, glad to hear that you got 8 eggs and hope you get good news tomorrow.

Fiona


----------



## allyjo

hi everyone 

Just wondered has anyone went back on the pill while awaiting FET.  This was the 2nd option offered to me to regulate my symptoms of PCOS and regulate my periods but I note that some of youse are on metoformin why and how does that help


Poppy take things one day at a time sorry to hear about your BFN


Ally


----------



## blmcni

Hi everyone!!  

Rang hospital this morning. Out of our 8 eggs 7 were ok to inject with sperm. Out of those 7 they said 4 are fertilising normally so can go ahead with e/t on Sunday 11.30.   

Not sure if they meant the other 3 hadn't fertilised or were just slower at the moment, but main thing is we'll get getting 2 embies back on Sunday so we're delighted. I think I was that releived about the ones fertilising noramlly that I didn't think to ask about the other 3      

Thanx for all you support!!     

 to all

Bev xo


----------



## suziplum

Hi Bev 
Good news missus, glad to hear all is going well.  I know what you mean about being relieved to hear positive news, I think I totally jabbered and had to apologise for talking rubbish when we got the call from the clinic.  Take it easy for the next couple of days and look forward to the transfer on Sunday morning.  Lots of positive self-talk, happy thoughts
will be thinking of you
suziplum


----------



## Fionab

Bev

That's great news.  I hope all goes well on Sunday.

Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Just logged on to catch up with every one - Hello newbies (I'm still quite new myself ) 

really sorry to hear your news poppy - I'm sure your both devastated. Thinking of you. 

Good luck everyone else with whatever stage your in


----------



## katiesue

Poppy I am so sorry for your loss    I know how devastating a m/c is so you & dh have my every sympathy

Holly, sorry for your BFN   

Welcome to all the newbies   

Ems, cant believe your due date is so close cant wait to hear your news very soon  

Bev, well done with e/c. Fingers crossed for your 2ww  

Ally, I have pcos & am on metformin, it def does help regulate my periods & I owe both my pg's to it so is worth a shot. I started on 500mg then up to 2 x 850mg daily - I asked my gp for it after being recommended in by Origin. Sorry dont have much time to post now but I think if you look back thru this thread Im sure I've posted more details before  - I think   but if you have any questions fire away!!

Jamie & Joe hope you're both doing well     

Luv Kate xo


----------



## poppy888

Hi Folks
Thank you so much for your messages of support..they really helped!
I am doing ok, I get a bit weepy at times and try to think what did I do wrong that might have caused the m/c.
I am not sure what we are going to do about our other three embies..its early days yet!
I hope everyone is doing well
Take care 
Poppy xx


----------



## Lips

Hey girls

Poppy so sorry you had a MC, its nothing you are doing wrong so dont beat yourself up about it.

Holly sorry it was a BFN.

Bev good luck with ET tomorrow, everything crossed for you.

Emmsy are you really due on Monday, wow, im sure you cant wait now, heres hoping it happens quick for you, it might be a c section after your protein scare the other day, not long til your baby girl is in your arms.

Well im 37 weeks 2morow and hes taking me at 39, so 2 weeks to go, have no uidea how I will last that long as I am so uncomfortable, no chance of sleep, too sore to turn, lie sit.  To knackered to walk or do anything.  Im seeing cons on Thursday and hope he feels sorry for me.  He reckons by thursday bubs will be like 11 lbs and add to that the excess fluid im carrying in the bump and you can imagine my size and discomfort.  Was at GP on Fri and saw locum, she was actually checking my notes to see if it was twins, aagghhh, i forgot how terrible the last few weeks are.  Rant over, I know Im the luckiest of the luckiest really and its such a short time to wait now.

Tishy are you hanging in there??

Hi to everyone else

Lips


----------



## SuziT

Hi Poppy, my heart goes out to you.  I also had a miscarriage very early on 9 weeks.  I broke my heart thinking what did I do wrong.  Sometimes things happen for a reason, and no matter what we do, we can't prevent it.  Look after yourself. 

After my miscarriage it did take me a while to try again, but the want for a baby, never goes away.  pm me if you want to chat.  

good luck to everyone else, whatever stage they are at xx

Nicky


----------



## tishy

Hi All

Very quiet on here at the minute.

Bev - hope ET went well yesterday, good luck on 2WW.

Ems - this is due date, isn't it?  Hope you have your baby girl in your arms very soon - so exciting!  

Lips - I really feel for you, you must be so uncomfortable.  Did they indicate before the past few weeks that your baby was going to be so big?  It seems to have taken a growth spurt - as you say, 2 weeks to go and you never know maybe when you see the consultant this week they might make it even earlier - just be glad it is a Caesarian ...

After a nightmare of 4-6 weeks when I continually felt wretched, I think I have turned the corner and feel so much better now, I feel like a different person altogether.  My little girl had a horrible tummy bug all weekend and was so sick, poor wee thing, but she seems to be on the mend now.  I am still working, although I plan to finish next week.

I have an appointment at the hospital tomorrow afternoon, so I can't wait to see how the baby is lying, etc. and whether they think it might come a bit earlier ...

Best wishes to everyone and hello to all the newbies - getting so hard to keep up with everyones progress.

Tishy


----------



## blmcni

Hi everyone

Just a wee 'me' update. Had e/t on Sunday and I found it the most painful procedure ever  !! Dr Boyle had to use a clamp  (TMI-sorry!) but this resulted in me bleeding on Sunday - he appears to have nicked me with it from what I could see. Thankfully it wasn't heavy and only lasted Sunday but as you all know any sign of boold has us panicking!!  SInce then I've been ok, feet up as much as possible. Feel the odd cramp/twinge so don't know if its the pessaries, AF or (hopfeully) the embies snuggling down!! DH and I trying to stay positive but it's hard at times isn't it??

Love to everyone

bev xo


----------



## suziplum

Hi Bev
Sounds like you had a bit of a time, hope you're feeling a bit better today 

The 2ww is the longest time ever I'm afraid, you spend the time wondering and asking yourself the 'has it worked' question about 50 million times.  All I can advise you to do is try and take it really easy for the whole time, get yourself a dvd box set or something to try and distract you.  I took the first week off work and then worked for the second week, but I was able to sit at a desk so it just depends on what you do, but whatever it is don't take any chances.  I came across this board on my 2ww and found it really helpful.

I will be thinking of you and sending you some       everywhere for a happy and positive outcome
love
suziplum


----------



## tedette

Hi Bev,

Just wanted to send you best wishes for your 2WW 
 
Poppy, I am so sorry for your news.  

Take time to recover and treat yourself well.

Tedette


----------



## tishy

Hi All

Well, appointment at Royal went well yesterday - baby is in a good position and they are hopeful it won't move at this stage, they estimate the baby's weight to be just over 6lbs and my BP, etc was all fine.  So relieved that everything is looking good at this stage - they have booked me in for another ante-natal appointment 2 days before due date, but as ever I am praying that the little one will have put in an appearance before then - if it comes 8 days early and weighs 7lbsish like DD that would be great.

Take care and best wishes to everyone.

Tishy


----------



## emmsy

Hi everyone

Just a quick post to say I AM STILL HERE!!!! And I am slowly going    We have an appt with the Royal on Friday for an assessment I really hope this little diva of ours makes her grand entrance before Friday but you never know. NO show, pains nothing! I have tried everything and still she won't shift. She is still very active and even though I was told she is 3/5ths engaged she still won't budge!

So hopefully Catspjs will be on very soon with my news as I will txt her to let you all know.

Sorry I didn't read through the previous posts but I really hope you are all well   

Take care and talk to you all soon

Ems xxx


----------



## Lips

Aww Emmsy,

it was all quiet from your end and I thought you must have been in delivery.  Hang in there, not long now.

Tish glad all was well with your scan, its such a relief to have them.

Im up 2moro afternoon, will be turning on the waterworks as I really cant cope much longer.  My belly is so stretched it is shiny and sore to touch or lie on sideways even with the softest pillow.  Ive been up all nite, just finished watching, sex and the city, the osbournes and grand designs abroad, thought Id break the monotony by logging on.  So no sleep, a few half hours over the course of the day.

Im extremely uncomfortable, can hardly walk and neither my nickers or trousers will stay up on me, cant drive as can no longer put the handbrake down.  Cant do much, sitting is even very unelegant at this stage.  Obviously I will be appealing to his human nature, like whats 10 days??

Wish me luck.

BLMCNI good luck for your 2ww, i remember that time, hang in there.

Hi to all

Lips


----------



## skywalker

hello,

how are you all?

poppy - i am so sorry about your news - take care of yourself and dh 

good luck to all our immenent (sp?)  mums to be - emmsy, lips, tishy

i have been off work all this week - it's been great.  we went to the fert cousellor yesterday - she was very nice and it was good to talk as dh is very shy and won;t even talk to me about everything.

we are now waiting to give the date of my november period for our nhs go to start - not sure how i feel about it esp as things will happen around christmas! 
i will try to be more zen like this time and not stress - the synarel had a huge effect on me the last time.

fionab - when is your next go?

hello to cats, ava, katiesue, tattie, starsky - how are you all?  

hello to everyone else

talk to you all soon
skywalker


----------



## katiesue

Hi skywalker, glad you enjoyed your time off work    

Have everything crossed for a very special Christmas pressie for you   

Luv Kate xo


----------



## TVGIRL

Hello everyone!!

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, but I have been reading all your posts.

  to everyone who has had sad news

 to everyone on tx or/and 2ww

Hang in there all the mums to be. Hope the   comes soon!!

I am now 21 weeks pg and have just been for my scan. There is excess fluid on one of the babys kidneys and I have to go back in 4 weeks to be rescanned  . Their parting words were try not to worry!!! .

TVGIRL


----------



## SUNNY2007

hi tv girl i have been thinking about you hope everything is ok its hard when they say try not to worry because obviously you wont stop thinking about it.  I am now 17 weeks pregnant and time is now starting to go much quicker i am so impatient and want my babies here but it is so exciting idont really look pregnant just like i have eaten too many pies.

Hi Bev thats nearly one week over. Keep resting

Love sunny


----------



## blmcni

Hi everyone

Hope you are all keeping well.

Thanks for your message sunny, I'm glad to be half way but think this will probably be the most nerve-wracking week ever! Haven't felt much different, some twinges/cramps and yesterday a little queasy on a couple of occassions but determined not to read too much into any 'symptons'. AM afraid of going to loo though in case anything is wrong!!!

  to everyone

Bev xo


----------



## TVGIRL

Hi Sunny

Glad you are keeping well. That's good going at 17 weeks esp with twins!!

I have only really started to show the last 2 weeks and I think it's making up for lost time!!

TVGIRL


----------



## Fionab

Bev, hope you are feeling ok through your 2WW.

Skywalker, good luck with your NHS go.  We are still waiting for our NHS or private ICSI.  I think because we were changed from IVF to ICSI we seemed to have dropped down the list. We were moved to ICSI list at start of June and first private date will be January but NHS will be March/April.  Does anyone know if we take the private go can we 'hold' the NHS go or do we loose it?

TVGirl, it is easy to say not to worry but you do need to rest to help the baby.

Fiona


----------



## emmsy

Hi Everyone

Lips - God that is awful you sound so fed up and uncomfortable and I don't blame you love with a big baba inside you. How did it go at the hospital are they gonna start you early?   I hope they do, you can't go on much longer like that. I hear ya with the sleepless nights, I usually lie on my front and I can't wait to do that again!    Chin up and I hope they don't leave you much longer  

Bev -    and positive vibes for you that a BFP will be heading your way in the next week        Thinking of you love

Skywalker - Hi how are you? Its great to hear from you and its great that you and DH are making good progress with seeing the Fertility Counsellor - Yes your hubby sounds alot like mine, mine tends to be quite shy and afraid to open up with his emotions.    with your next TX I hope you get the best christmas present ever!!  

Katiesue - How are you keeping? And how's motherhood?   I hope you and your little man are keeping well xxxx

TVGIRL - 21 weeks already!!! My God where has the time gone between you and Sunny I think your pregnancies are flying in, although it may not feel that way to you both sometimes!!      love with the rescan I hope and pray everything will be fine with baba's kidneys  

Fiona - Sorry I can't answer your question about the NHS 'go'  but I just wanted to wish you luck and I hope you get started again soon       

Hi to the rest of the gang I hope you are all well  

As for me - Yes still here!!!  Went for our assessment on Friday and I am 2cms dilated. Blood pressure was still high so I have to go back tomorrow to get it rechecked and then again on Tuesday if I don't go naturally before then. I am booked in for an induction on Wednesday (24th) morning at 8am and I really can't wait. Im still low with the Iron and not sleeping at all and just generally fed up. Put the CTG on yesterday at the hospital and baba is still so active! Everything absolutely fine with her, she's just too comfortable by the looks of things! The doc performed a membrane sweep to see if maybe things might start moving within the next 48 hrs but nothing so far. So at least I have a date now I can focus on  - will definitely keep you all updated xxx

Take care ladies and talk to you all soon  

Ems xxx


----------



## Lips

Emmsy

not long now for you, a sweep normally gets people going with in a day or so.  Good luck with your imminent arrival.

Im being taken in next Fri 26th, if I dont go before, can really hardly move at this stage, they offered me a bed in hosp for rest but wont take me earlier, my own GP doesnt understand why he wont take me now with such a biggy, but the consultant is the boss.  Im counting the days, hours and minutes, very sore, very heavey and v uncomfortable, feel like bawling the whole time.

Good luck to you, thinking of you

Lips


----------



## freckles39

Hi folks

This is my first time posting on this but have been following it daily - hope you are all well?  I think it is great that so much support can be given though a forum like this and I hope that I will be able to contribute to it on an ongoing basis!  

We have had two cycles of ICSI with Origin - who were great, although very busy.  First time round we had only two eggs but two great grade 1 ems (how do I find out all the correct abbreviated terminology for all these IVF bits?!) but BFN, then acupuncture for second time round (in the chinese medical clinic very close to Origin) which I think helped the quantity of eggs - 4 but didnt help the ems - we got 2 but only 1 good enough to be implanted and another BFN.

Now we are on the waiting list for an egg donor in one of the clinics in Spain as we have decided that my eggs must be old and knackered (I am 41 with no kids, DH is 50 with kids from his previous relationship) and hopefully lovely fresh new ones will make a difference.  Fingers crossed anyway!

Is anyone else doing this - I would love to know if anyone else in the same boat as I am in a very lonely and confusing place at the moment!

Looking forward to hearing from you - if anyone reads this! xx


----------



## ava

Hi Freckles,its just a little qiuet at rhe moment but hi and welcome aboard.Icant answer your query but if you read back on previous pages there are girls attending or whom have attended Ceram on here,maybe they can help.Good luck!

fIONA,i had Joe privately whilst on the nhs waiting list,i rang to enquire where i was on the list simply out of curiosity and was told i would be due to cycle in November,panic stations as Joe is only 19 WEEKS OLD.hOWEVER SHE SAID THAT MY POSISTION ON THE LIST WOULD BE SUSPENDED,until i have a review appointment which will take approx 2 to 3 months to come through and then depending on what is decided,i will be reinstated back on the list.
Dunno if this is any help 

Hi Katiesue,hope alls going well with you and baby Kris.  

Skywalker,great to hear you are back on track for your NHS GO,i found the counselling invaluable,helped to get me to a good place before i started my IVF.
Glad to hear you are feeling all Zen like at the moment,may the force be with you and all that   

Hi to Tattie,Cats,Starsky and to all the mums to be,and to everyone else at different stages,hang in there!!

Lots of love and good luck,
Ava and Joe


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi freckles welcome
I found the whole infertility thing a very lonely time. I actually felt a little better by the time i got to the icsi stage knowing i was on the right track but then i have been lucky that way.  I know when we were trying and taking clomid etc i was really depressed and down, didnt want to leave the house and every month felt like a year.  All my friends and family were getting pregnant round me or so it felt....i was happy for them as i wouldnt wish what everyone else here is going thru on them.  But also i was a little confused.  Holiday times are the worst it was nearly like grieving for someone.  But you are looking to the  future which is a good sign....have you tried a nutritionist programme while waiting for donor eggs a friend of mine went to the jan de vres place on the Lisburn road and paid to see a nutritionish had to cut out a lot of foods she and husband loved she wasnt over weight just ate wrong foods.  She was told not to drink water out of plastic bottle just glass not clingfilm to cover food eat organic things like that. Sounded difficult but it worked and she got pregnant naturally after having bfn with ivf.  It might give you something to focus on while you wait and heh never say never.  I always find it easier when i have a plan of action.  I was going to try it if my icsi didnt work.  Take care there are always loads of people to talk to on here and i found it very reasurring other people sharing their experiences with me.

Sunny xox


----------



## poppy888

Hi Freckles,
I opted for donor eggs after years of trying!
We went to the Czech Republic as we really wanted a donor who had fair colourings.
I did get pregnant but unfortunately miscarried a few weeks later. We will go over again in the new year as we have three little frosties!

It is stressful but at least you do not have to wait long for a donor.
I hope all goes well! private message me if you want any more info or just a chinwag  
Hi to all you other ladies, I hope you are all keeping well!!  
Take care 
Poppy x


----------



## Magoogle

hi there

This is all new to me.  Getting my ec tomorrow and very very nervous!!! Is there any tips I could use?

thanks


----------



## ava

Hi Magoogle and welcome,its easy to say to try and relax before ec but it does help.The staff are fabulous and will make it as painless as possible.Feel free to stop at any time and ask questions if you are not sure what is going on.

I tried a bit of visualisation,i.e i'm not here,i'm on a beach somewhere,you know that kind of thing!!!   

It isn't terribly painful but can be uncomfortable so take what pain relief is being offered during and after.

Good luck with it all,will keep everything crossed for you,let us know how you get on,
Lots of luck,Avaxx


----------



## Fionab

Magoogle

Welcome to the board and good luck with your ec tomorrow.  Are you going to RFC or Origin?

Take it easy before and after the ec.  I did feel uncomfortable afterwards but I was at risk of OHSS as I had a lot of eggs.  It is easier than you might think.  I have only been to the RFC once.  Your partner can be with you throughout the ec and there are I think 3 nurses in the room as well as the doctor.  After the collection you are brought back into the beds in the recovery room.  While you are recovering your partner will give their sperm.  When you feel up to it they give you tea and toast.  If you are feeling sick they will give you something to try and help.  

Hope all goes well,
Fiona


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello ladies

Sorry I haven't logged on in AGES - our computer has been playing up which means I have to rely on DH's laptop and by the time he gets home from work most nights I'm more inclined to be going to bed than surfing.  But I think about you all often ....

I'm doing really well - Jamie is almost 12 weeks old and a wee darling.  Well, I say wee darling but he weighed in at 15lb 3oz last week so he's a big boy.  Will be training for the Ulster/Ireland rugby team before Xmas at this rate .  But he's great and I feel so blessed with my wee IVF miracle every single second of every day.

Sorry to read Poppy's news - I was gutted to read about your miscarriage.  Its great though that you've got your frosties - hopefully you'll have a much better result next time round.

Holly, sorry to read about your BFN as well.  Sending you hugs and stuff xx

Bev, sorry to hear about your painful ET.  I had a horrible time of it as well first time round, so much so that I demanded gas and air with my second ET so I was completely off my face.  Highly recommended.  Good luck for testing xx

To Lips and Tishy and Sunny, good luck with your bumps.  I can't imagine how uncomfortable you must be feeling Lips but if its any consolation, they may have got the weight of your baby wrong?  When I went in with Jamie they guess-timated that he would be between 9lb and 10lb 4oz - luckily he came out weighing just 9lb 1.5oz (JUST?).  Hopefully yours will be the lower end of the spectrum too.  

TVGirl - good luck with your bump too.  Wanted to say that when I had my 20 week scan with Jamie they picked up on excess fluid in one of his kidneys too.  Told me not to worry as well but its so hard not to.  I asked at my 4D scan for them to check it (27 weeks) and it was completely OK and there were no problems with it when he was born so hopefully your wee person will be the same.

To all the newbies, sorry for no personals to you but I wish you all the luck in the world.

To those who were at our meet earlier in the year, a big hello!  To Starsky, hope you and your DH are holding up OK after your recent horrible disappointment.  Hugs and much love to you both.  To Skywalker, great to hear from you - and I'm so glad that you're reasonably positive about going again in November.  Will keep everything crossed for you, as always.  To Ava, ta for your PM, have sent you one back - and hugs to Joe.  To the lovely Tattie, sorry for being so neglectful - will try to email you later.  And to KatieSue, can't wait to meet you and Kris again next week.

Lastly, lots of love and luck to Emmsy - will be keeping everything crossed for you and your induction tomorrow.  And I promise to let everyone here know your exciting news as soon as you let me know.

Lots of love to you all

Cats xx


----------



## blue ribbon

hi girls 
just wondering have any of u been treated by dr mc manus as i have an appointment on the 13th of november (private) if so how long do u normally have to wait to be seen again after the consulatation as i was told by her seceratary that it will be probably be six months (nearly as long as the nhs) and i was wondering if anyone of u can let me know thanks


----------



## tishy

Hi All

V quick email ...

Ems - hope things have moved for you and that baby is here or well on the way.

Lips - good luck for tomorrow, I have been thinking of you, you poor thing, I am sure you are counting the hours, if not the minutes, by this stage.

Tishy


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone I hope your all well.  I have been very busy so just looking in every now and again.Poppy im so sorry about your news I just read.I hope your looking after yourself and the boss.I have ec booked for tuesday I hope it all goes to plan.I always get nervous.I met a girl yesterday I think she was having ec.I was in for a scan.She looked so nervous and her husband looked so worried about her that it made me wish I had a magic wand to take all the bad bits out and get the positive we all wish for.I hope this is a short but worth while experience for them both. Blue ribbon DR mc manus is going to the storke meeting on thursday night in mt charles.You should go along and im sure she will put your mind at rest. I have never seen her as a patient but she did one of my egg collections.I found her to have time to talk and im sure she could help you directly.I hope everyone else is fine and that the baby has made an appearance with little drama for mum.xoxo


----------



## Catspyjamas

I'm delighted and thrilled to be able to give you all wonderful news -

[fly]*    CONGRATULATIONS TO EMMSY AND DH   

on the birth of baby Erin Caitlin *  [/fly]

        

The beautiful baby girl arrived at 11.52pm on 24th October weighing in at a healthy (and hefty ) 9lb 5oz!!!

Poor Emmsy had a rough time of it - I'm sure she won't mind me telling you that she had a failed induction and had to be brought to theatre for them to try forceps before attempting an emergency c-section. Luckily the forceps did the trick and Emmsy was spared major surgery. I'm sure the arrival of her little princess was worth all the pain and discomfort.

Well done Emmsy and much love from Jamie and I xx


----------



## poppy888

Congratulations Emmsy and DH on the birth of your wee princess!!
  
   
Take care
Poppy x


----------



## Fionab

Hi everyone

Congratulations Emmsy and DH on the birth of Erin Caitlin.

Berta, good luck with ec.

Blue ribbon, we had our first private IVF with Dr McManus in May.  We had our first private appointment with her in October and started in April.  It did not work and we were transferred over to ICSI at the start of June.  We are still waiting for a private or NHS attempt.  They are saying January for private and April for NHS.  She is really nice and does seem to listen to you.  It was always her we saw each time we went to RFC.

Hi to everyone,
Fiona


----------



## ritad

Hi

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I wanted to thank Bev and FionaB for the info on procedures. It makes it alot clearer as far as timescale for treatment and whats involved. It's put my mind at ease although still dreading it a bit. I hope you get good news Bev with your test. 

P.S-I hope to improve on my posts-make them a bit more colourful with all the wee faces and things. I'll need to experiment a bit-I.T skills aren't the greatest and not very artistic either!!


Ritad


----------



## blmcni

Feeling very down this evening. D11 days since e/t and noticed some light bleeding when I wiped this evening. Isn't heavy enough to need a ST but is pinky-red rather then brown so am not feeling very optimistic about it. We're trying to stay calm and wait to see what happens but it's very hard.

Bev xo


----------



## SUNNY2007

Bev thats actually a brilliant sign i had that both of my bfp it sounds to me like a implantation bleed i had it on day 10 1st time and on  day 11 and 15 the 2nd time so kep your chin up

sunny


----------



## suziplum

Hi Bev
just wanted to say hang in there. As sunny says this could be a good sign.  I didn't have anything like that during my 2ww but constantly felt as tho AF was on the way so was totally surprised to get a bfp.  We had our early scan yesterday and saw a wee heartbeat.  (Looks as tho there were 2 implanted but the other wee one isn't going to do) 

Try and stay positive missus you have only a couple of days to go  

Just wanted to add my congrats to Emmsy on her brilliant news, a beautiful, healthy baby girl, well done 

A big   to all the other ladies at whatever stage on your journey.  Thus is a fantastic board for help and support

love and    to all
suziplum xx


----------



## katiesue

*Huge congrats Emmsy on the arrival of your little (well maybe not so little?!) girl ... Well done   

Luv Kate xoxo*


----------



## SUNNY2007

CONGRATULATIONS EMMSEY on the bith of your daughter


----------



## SUNNY2007

Good luck for tomorrow Bev thinking about you i know you wont sleep a wink tonight
good luck
Sunny


----------



## TVGIRL

Congratulations Emmsy and hubby. WOW what a big baby!!!

 Bev. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

TVGIRL


----------



## g&amp;t

Good morning everyone, This hour extra in bed is amazing if you could blinkin sleep.     on your beautiful baby girl  you must be on cloud nine still.I'm sure you cant wait to get her home and start your family life.Well done again it sounded though it wasn't easy but we all know the ends justifies the means.Best of luck and enjoy every second. x o 
Hi Bev I was thinking about you when I opened my eyes this morning and I hope everything has went well.Fingers and everything else crossed   
Poppy I hope your well.Sorry I haven't pm you after your loss.My father in-law had a minor stroke last week and its been hard getting into a routine ever since.The computer is hard to get to when you have a million other things to do.But I hope your both getting therex o
I have an apt a origin this morning.Hopfully EC will be on Tues.The nerves have taken over.I always hope we have something to put back but dread the 2ww.Anyway I'm of work from Tues till Fri so I hope to have more time to torture you all.
                                                  GOODLUCK EVERYONE x o


----------



## blmcni

HI everyone

Tested this morning but as we expected it was negative. Cried bucket loads but I think because of the bleeding I'd prepared myself more for it. Not looking forward to telling those who know as I tend to get most upset when people ask how I am or offer sympathy.

Have had big chat with DH regarding where we go next. This was our free cycle of tx so we're paying from here on in. We've decided to have another 2 goes but we're going to wait until about the same time next year to go again, so that we can recover physically and emotionally, and also to gather up the money!! Feel a lot better about it as we can now focus on each other and know when we'll be trying again.

Thanks to everyone for the support they've given me over the past month.

Bev xo


----------



## SUNNY2007

have been thinking about you all night couldnt sleep sorry about the result but at least your thinking positively

Take care
Sunny


----------



## Starsky**

Morning ladies 

Bev Been thinking of you none stop I know we have been in touch this morning but feel so proud of you when I read your post, you definetely have the right attitude. 


To all the other girls I know I haven't been on in quite a while and I don't think I could do all the personals (The clocks would be going forward again) but always thinking of you all and thanks for all your messages of support.

Congratulations Emmsy on the birth of your little girl or rather big girl so sorry to hear of your experiences but Im sure when you seen your little princess you would have done it again. To all the other ladies who little ones will be arriving soon best of luck, and to the little boys Joe, Jamie and Kris big hugs.

Starskyxx


----------



## poppy888

Hi Bev,
So sorry about your negative test. I can imagine the pain you are feeling at the moment 
I hope that you both find the strength and the money to try again in the future  

You and DH just take good care of yourselves over the next wee while  
LovePoppy xx


----------



## jofi

emmsy, what can I say? I'm so happy for you. Congratulations on your wonderful baby girl. Talk soon xxxxxx


Bev, I'm so sorry, I know how sad you are feeling, it will become more bearable I promise. I read on your post you wanted to wait a year before trying again and I just wanted to say make sure your name is on the waiting list asap. If you are at the RFC the private list (for me anyway ) is just over a year and is getting longer. Take care, please drop me a line if there is anything I can do. 

Hello everyone, I've just started the spray, hoping for EC 10th Dec, be an interesting Christmas, already decided a wee Christmas at home for me and dh will be best. Anyone got similar dates ? 
Has anyone had any luck in requesting a particular consultant for ec and et ? I was told at pre treatment it would be a Doc that I would rather not have, I requested our own Cons but I don't know if they will let me call the shots as it were. I feel quite strongly about it and I know it will affect my coping with the procedure.

thanks guys
xxxx


----------



## Fionab

Bev, I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN.  Take some time to let it sink in before you make any decisions about the way forward.  As jofi said keep yourselves on the waiting list as we are finding it is almost a year even on private.  

Jofi, we have only had a private IVF so we did always see the same consultant.  I don't know how it works with NHS but you would think that you could request another doctor.

Fiona


----------



## tishy

Emmsy

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl - wonderful news.  Hope you have recovered from what sounded like a pretty difficult birth, it is amazing how quickly you forget when they hand over that little bundle of joy though, isn't it?

Bev - so sorry to hear your sad news.  Look after yourself and DH - as others have said I am aware that another cycle of treatment is maybe the last thing on your mind at the moment, but I would maybe contact the RFC about getting put back on the list as it takes so long to get your name back to the top of their list.

Lips - waiting for your news ... hope all is well.

I am still hanging in there, keep having little false alarms, but nothing yet ...

Tishy


----------



## MaryC

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted for a long time i wanted to wait until i got going with me treatment and so had something to report! Firstly I'd like to mention what a great thread this is, it is really cheerful to read especially in comparison to some of the others, it's a great pick me up!

Anyway, started clomid (100mg) this month went for my monitoring scan today told nothing happening at all, PCOS is very bad, those bugger cysts have been multiplying like crazy over the last few years!! Cons told me doesn't think I'll conceive on clomid this time, conceived DD on clomid (50mg), so will be starting injections soon i think. I have to go back on Wednesday and Friday for more scans. At least been very well looked after, Mr Heasley CAH on the ball as usual!

The only thing is when at the clinic today i felt like a real fraud because i already have a child. I also felt very greedy coming back for seconds! has anyone else felt like this?

Anyone with advice/warnings regarding injections it would be appreciated?

MaryC


----------



## poppy888

Hi ladies I hope all is well..decided to get back on line and do a few personals!!!Everyone has been so kind with their good wishes after my miscarriage a few weeks ago..I just wanted to say thank you 
I am thinking of going abroad again in Jan to pick up my frozen embies...DH does not feel that I am ready. He thinks I need more time.... Me? I feel fine 
So I just wanted to let you know that I have been following almost everyones story!!
*Berta*, 
I hope your FIL is doing better and that you are all holding up well...thank you for remembering me too!! 
*Maryc*,
I hope all goes well for you I blew you a bubble to put you up to lucky seven..so lets hope it works!! 
*Tishy*, hope all is going well for you so far! 
*Jofi*, I'm hoping to back for my FET in January..so it may be a very unquiet Christmas for us!! ..hope it all goes acording to plan for you and DH 
*Emmsy* congratulations!!!
*Starsky*, Thinking of you hun and hoping things are good for you! 
*Bev* I have you in my thoughts..I know how difficult this time is 
*Sunny* I hope you are looking after yourself! 
*Catspyjamas* Jamie just sounds wonderful!! 
*Suziplum * I am so pleased to hear about that wee heartbeat..take care x 
*Blueribbon* Hoping all goes well on the 13th Nov!!
*Fionab * Good luck for your appointment in January!! 
*Ritad * Don't worry about the wee colourful things..that all takes time!! Good luck!

Well ...was that not impressive??   

So sorry about missing some people out..I really hope that you are all keeping well.. 

PS.....anyone who wishes to send me lucky bubbles please do so!!!!

Take care
Poppy xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone.  I'm cate.  Have posted details on DH and I in Intros and starting out.  Hope to get to know you all.


----------



## suziplum

wow Poppy, that was impressive for sure! 

Good to have you back! I know it must be really hard for you, I've lost 3 wee angels myself  although I think I had some of your determination, its a strange one, part of you needs to bite the bullet, it really hurts but maybe that's how you will eventually start to heal. It does take time, you will never forget, but i PROMISE you that over time it becomes less sore.  Maybe you need to have a plan and a goal to help you get through the next few weeks and months, for me having a plan was definitely part of the healing process, it gave me something concrete to focus on rather than a void. Well that was me I know that we are all different, but you do whatever is right for you  

Anyway missus, you look after yourself and DH
Happy Halloween       
suziplum x


----------



## Lips

Hi girls, my good news is that I had a gorgeous baby girl  (Naoise) on Friday 26th October at 10.02am, planned c section - thank god as my bundle of joy was 12lb 6 oz ( No Kidding).  I also had Polyhydromanous?? Too much amniotic fluid, so in addition to my big girl they took 8 litres of fluid out of me pluss what was on the floor.  Thats how uncomfortable I was.

All worth it, she was the talk of the hospital as they havent had one that big for ages.  My DD is mad about her, hyper and we are all home and settled.

Emmsy congrats on your new baby girl.  Tishy, all crossed for you.

Girls thanks for your support for the last year ish.

Dr McManus was responsible for both my DD, whoever was asking, and I always felt guilty cause I had one and wanted another - I remember ist time saying thats it now buyt the desire and need is overwhelming for a sibling.

Love lips


----------



## tishy

Lips

Delighted to hear about the safe arrival of Naoise (what a lovely name) - so the weight estimates were accurate enough - 12lbs 6oz - all I can say is 'Oh my God!'.  How are you feeling?  I suppose anything is better than the way you were feeling before baby was born ... also delighted to hear that DD is mad about her, gives me hope that Aoibheann will not be too jealous when the new one arrives, although she is still a baby herself at only 19 months.

I have had a few twinges over the past few days, but nothing significant, so just waiting (im)patiently at this stage.

Good luck and I hope to have some good news to post shortly.

Keep in touch.

Tishy


----------



## poppy888

Hi Lips
    

Congratulations on your not so small princess!!

   
Such wonderful news..I'm sure you are over the moon!!!
Take care Hun
Poppy xx


----------



## suziplum

Hi Ladies

Lips just wanted to send your a massive CONGRATULATIONS on the safe arrival of your baby daughter, well done you    

Hello to new girl Cate,I found this board really useful and friendly, I hope you do too

We had another scan today, all looking ok, apart from a few fibroids which the doc mentioned, although I'm not sure if I should be worried (though worrying about everything at the moment just in case!!) as Dr Roberts knew they were there to begin with.  All they said today was that they are quite small and I would just have to wait and see!?   Anyone else had these during pregnancy? Saw wee blob and fetal heartbeat so at least thats all a good sign. 

Take care all
suziplum


----------



## SUNNY2007

Congratulations Lips on your daughter im sure your so chuffed shes here             
I know suziplum its hard not to worry at this stage i am only starting to ease off a bit and im now 19 weeks.  Had my big scan on wednesday one baby had its foot on the other ones head so we know who the boss is there.  I was dying to know the sex but the girl doing the scan said she didnt see... probably wouldnt have told me anyway.  Take care everyone.

Sunny


----------



## skywalker

hello everyone,

how are you all?

congrats to emmsy and lips - that is fantastic!! two wee girls to add to our expanding family   

congrats also to suziplum - have a great next 8 months!

hello to all the newbies - we have a great wee family here.  it is always good to talk to people who are going through a similar journey as you are.  

i have another 2 weeks to wait for november af then we are off again (last chance!).  we feeling very scared about the next one.  the first time i thought it would be an easy treatment to do ( ).  my healthy eating and losing weight plan seems to have gone out the window!  (i must do better, i must do better).

hello to everyone else.

talk to you all soon
skywalker


----------



## katiesue

Wow Lips congrats on the birth of your daughter ... as well you had a c/s!!! Enjoy every minute of her  

Skywalker am keeping everything crossed for you hun     

Catspjamas, was great to catch up again, Jamie is just gorgeous, hopefully next time the boys will be awake & we can get a nurse instead of our usual running around like headless chickens!!!

Starsky, hope you're enjoying your new puppy & hope to see you soon 

Luv Kate xo


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone - just thought I'd pop in to say hello, though I have been keeping up with everyone's news.

CONGRATULATIONS to Lips and Emmsy and to all those with BFP's best wishes.    

Jofi I have 1st EC on 10th Dec starting down reg on Tues!  Have to say I'm a little nervous but it's probably fear of the unknown. For me and dh going to be an interesting christmas too......fingers or should that be legs crossed  .

Hello to all the newbies - I have to say I find this site really helpful and you know your not on your own.

Kate


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all  

Congratulations emmsy and lips, and good luck to everyone else whatever stage!    

I was wondering has anyone ever requested their notes from the Royal, if so how long does it usually take?

We are attending origin at the minute and have had our consultation to date!

Missy xx


----------



## poppy888

Hi Kate,
I hope all goes well with your appointment and down regulation!
Enjoy the hot flushes and mood swings..I'm sure your DH will too! 
I have sent you some bubbles to bring you up to a lucky 7!!!  
Take care
Poppy x


----------



## Mrs AB

Skywalker/Hally/Sunny

Thankyou for taking the time to reply to my message.  I was able to relate to lots of your comments.  What a clever bunch you are!!!  There is so much I want to say!!!  And you 've probably felt all the emotions and feelings I'm currently experiencing (and might still be experiencing) but my main issue at the mo is why me?!  I'm a hate the world right now.  It's so ironic - I spent most of my adult life trying to not fall pregnant and now I'm trying to deal with the fact that it may never happen naturally.  If I hear one more person saying 'don't think about it so much and it will happen' I swear, I'll poke their eyes out!!  Oh and if someone else asks me if I'm planning on having babies I will will not be held responsible for my actions!  

Talk about bad timing - the day after I was told that natural conception would be a miracle (actually the consultant said there was less than 10% chance of it happening - but still their pathetic odds - Worse than Charlotte's from Sex And The City !!!!)  Sorry, went on a tangent there - the day after I found out, my matie was sending me text messages - a running commentary of her progress - SHE WAS IN LABOUR!!!!!  Obviously she was blissfully unaware of the horrible news I had received the previous day and I wasn't going to blurt it out whilst she was 3cm dialated!!  To rub a little more salt into my already profoundly deep wound, one of my staff from my office told me (on the same day) that she was pregnant.  Well, that was it - I took two days off work.  There's only so much a girl can take!!

The worst thing about this whole scenario is the fact that I'm powerless.  I like to plan and when I set out to do something or to achieve something I pretty much succeed.  But with this I can do nothing!!  No amount of planning and organising is going to encourage DH's swimmers to make it to the bullseye (unless we are very lucky and I'm really not a lucky person.  Actually I'm the most unlucky person I know - for example, my mum had a brain hemoraghe and a heart attack in January - she's recovered well thank God and was very lucky to have survived, then in June DH was made redundant and now wevre been told that we are reproductively challenged.  But, at least I still have my humour - and by God do I need it!!

Would love to hear from you again!

xo

Mrs AB


----------



## ritad

Hi everyone!

I forgot to ask the last time I was on-Is anyone else on the Western Health boards waiting list for the RVH? Dr Williamson had said the list for ICSI isn't very long for this area. We were put on waiting list at the start of September 07 and she said the treatment should be started by Mar 08. Seems quite quick so I wasn't sure it was right. Has anyone from the area heard anything along these lines?

RitaD


----------



## MaryC

Hi ladies,

Firstly congratulations Lips on your wonderful new arrival, it's funny you said she was the talk of the hospital, i had actually heard of your babies birth from a friend of mine who's friend is a midwife in daisy hill ( i presume it's the same baby)!!!!!!!

Mrs AB, sorry to hear you're having a hard time right now. I know the hell it is to constantly be hearing 'any babies yet!' and also to have everyone around you be pregnant, you will get through it but it's not easy and anyone who says differently hasn't been through it! Please feel free to contact me anytime for a chat.

Update for myself is that my car now drives to CAH on autopilot as i seem to spend half my life there, 4 times in the past week! Until today I seemed to be getting nowhere fast, but the clomid may now be working as there seems to be some decent growth from one of my follicles. So I'm back again on Wednesday and fingers crossed it is good news, if not them I'm going up to 150mg of Clomid, OH WHAT JOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Also just wondering can anyone recommend any good boutiques, need to get a wedding outfit for a friends wedding in December.

Hope you're all well, Thanks,
Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Hi RitaD  

I am not yet on the waiting list am waiting for my review consultation with Dr Williamson for ICSi aswell. When we were up in July for our initial consultation we were told that the Western Health Board waiting list for ICSI was about 6 months, so your date should be near enough! Did you have long to wait for your review consultation after all your tests?   

Thanks

Missy xx


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone, i'm a newbie here and just after a bit of advice. I was diagnosed with stage 3 endometriosis 2 yrs ago, have 
had 2 laps and 6 months of zolly. We have been ttc for about a year now with no luck. I was just wondering when I should go back to see my doctor and what happens then?

Any advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## ritad

Hi missy

We had all our tests done by the time we were referred to Belfast.The referral from Altnagelvin to RVH took about 4 months so I was quite shocked cos we've had to wait so long for everything else. We were put on the waiting list after the consultation with Dr Williamson so its the waiting game now. Did it work differently for you?

RitaD


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi MaryC

Thanks for your positive comments - still trying to get my head around it all.  We've been trying for 3 yrs but when someone actually tells you in black and white that you stand a better chance with IVF than naturally - you kinda freak!!  

Mrs AB


----------



## Fionab

Welcome to the board, Cate

Lips, congratulations on your baby girl.  Naoise is a lovely name.

Skywalker, good luck for November.  I really hope it works for you.

Kate, good luck for your down regging tomorrow.

MrsAB, welcome to the board.  It is so hard when people all seem to be pregnant or just had babies.  It is good to be able to talk about it so easily on this board.

Bumblebee, I have endo as well.  I found that once they had done the lap and zoladex, they left me on my own.  Once I went back to gynae to see about getting pregnant they just assumed the problem was due to the endo and didn't do any other tests.  It does take time on all the waiting lists so I would go to your GP asap.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hi RitaD,

Thanks for the reply,  worked slightly different for us.  We were referred from Altnagelvin in January and got our appointment in July slightly longer.  Then at our initial appointment at the royal DH had to have 2 s.a done.  We had the first one a week later, but the royal messed up the next appointment we received the next appointment after the appointment date and they made us wait another 2 months before getting another one.  So we had that appointment in September.  Now they say we have to wait for another consultation which will be about Dec/Jan before we can be put on the waiting list. 

Frustrating all the waiting and hospital mess ups!  We are now going to Origin in the mean time while we wait for the royal!

Missy xx


----------



## ritad

Hi Missy

Its really frustrating when they mess up the appointments. We had the same problem, except it was at GP and Altnagelvin stage. We were waiting so long for SA for DH that we decided to go private through Origin just so we had test results to actually discuss with the consultant at Altnagelvin. DH has to get a SA done at the RVH in January but it won't affect anything because ICSI will still be the way forward, even if the results come back normal. I'm 36 so I can't afford to hang about too long. You wonder why they just couldn't put you on the waiting list now rather than wait for results. I'm sure you're scundered with all the waiting about.

RitaD


----------



## Cate1976

Mine and DH's story is we started ttc#1 when we got married in April 04.  We were referred by our gp to Altnagelvin in October 05.  I had a + on a pee stick day curse was due in february 05 only for curse to turn up 4 days late on the day that results of blood test done at health centre came back -.  Suspect is early mc.  We were gutted but got though it thanks to very supportive friends at church especially our senior leader and his wife who have been fantastic.  October 05, curse was 4 days late again.  I had day 21 tests done which came back normal, DH had sperm count done in September last year and we got results in November which were that his count is low and only half were moving.  Altnagelvin had 4/5 month waiting list for sperm count to be repeated so consultant referred us to RVH thinking they'd be quicker.  We had initial consultation at RVH back in May and DH had his SA done end August and we got results in post a week later and situation is count is slightly reduced but there's enough that IVF will be appropriate for us.  I phoned them 2 weeks ago as I was hoping we'd have appointment through by now but no.  Situation is we have to have review which won't be until after Christmas.  At the review we'll sign consent forms and consultant decides whether to place us on list for IVF straight away or if we have to wait.  Once we're on list for IVF, it's 12-14 months wait until treatment begins.  Since February 05 (earliest DH and I could have had baby born), there's been 12 babies born to friends at church, my cousin who had a LO back in March 05 is expecting #2, my sister has a 1 year old, next door neighbour one side had a LO back in July, neighbour other side is due end January and neighbour across the road had a Lo back in July as well.  there's also friends outside church that have had babies recently as well or are expecting.  It is so hard.  I was saying to my senior leader only a couple of weeks ago that if anyone had said it'd be as hard as it is I'd have said no way.  On Sunday the newest baby was in church and boy did it hurt, I managed to say congratulations to the parents but then ythought when is it going to be me walking in with baby in my arms.  My senior leader did say that I need to find something positive to focus on and he's right.  He knows me well enough to know that I cope better with tough situations if I have something positive to focus on.


----------



## Cate1976

Does anyone know if there's a support group that DH and I could go to.  We don't have a car and DH works till 7pm monday-Thursday.  It'd need to be in or very close to Omagh.  I've looked on the net but can't find one that's advertised and am wondering if by any chance there's one that's not public knowledge but done privately.  It'd make it easier for DH and I to cope if we could talk face to face with other couples in the heartbreaking situation of IF.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Cate1976,  

I so know how you are feeling, the waiting and being told there are more appointments to attend before you even get on a waiting list, then to have to wait alot longer.  I am up and down emotionally all the time and it is so true everyone seems to be having kids around you or asking when are yous having a baby......... 

I don't know of any supports groups sorry, but was just wanting to know did the Royal post out your dh's s.a results.  I have been trying to get a copy of dh's to go private.  Dh has had 2 s.a done but we never received any results?


Missyxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi RitaD, 

Altnagelvin messed up with us too, they kept losing our referral letter from the doctor so that wasted about 3/4 months!    We went private for our first s.a with origin also the altnagelvin sample was contaminated or something.....You' think it would be a lot easier being put on the waiting list as soon as they know the treatment rather than waiting months for review appointments. 

Missy xx


----------



## tedette

Hi everyone,

I have been maning to post for a while but haven't got around to it.

Me and DH had private appt with Dr McFaul on the 29th October and we signed for the forms for IVF there so are now officially ON THE LIST!!!   It only took around 15 months from I first went to the doctor too... 

He told us we now have 'unexplained infertility' as DH's SA is fine now (after a year of high does vitamins!) and his motility has increased.  He said there was no real gain to be had from giving me a HSG or a Lap investigation as we have been TTC for around 2.5 years now so would probably end up doing IVF anyway  which I agreed with as I found them a bit scary 

He said the waiting list for Private IVF with him was 4/5 months.

Then on Saturday we got a letter in from the Royal for the review appt with Dr Williamson, which I don't think we need to go to now as we have signed the forms and he said he would put us on the NHS waiting list too.  The appt was for the 16th Dec i think, so if we cancel hopefully one of you ladies will get your review appt quicker! 

Take care to everyone and those with beanies, hang on tight!


----------



## MaryC

Hi ladies,

Cate, sorry to hear your feeling a bit low at the moment, it's hard to look on the bright side of things when it seemed like everything is going against you! I know there is a support group in CAH. I have never been to it but it wouldn't hurt to give it a try, I only found out about it last week. I'll try and get you the number from the nurse the next time I'm there for an app, which i would say will be fairly soon as i seem to spend most my time there, so much so the car almost drives to CAH on autopilot!

Well things seem to be working with this Clomid I'm on which is great, apart from the stomach cramps and odd hot flush. I should be ovulating any day now, well in theory anyway! so i hope something happens. Then I just have to wait and do the pg test.

I hope everyone else is doing ok.

I hope the sight of the Christmas decorationsin the shops cheers you all up or maybe it depresses you all, it seems to be getting earlier every year!!!

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Mary, thanks for that.  I already know about the group in CAH but can't get to it as DH works till 7pm and we don't have a car so can't get to any of the 3 groups due to buses not running late enough.  The only way DH and I could go to a group would be if someone started one in Omagh and it would have to be in Omagh.  I'm sure there's enough couples in Omagh area who would go to a group if there was one.


----------



## CherryWoo

Hi Fellow NI Ladies, Just wondering if there are any other NI premature ovarian failure/early menopause ladies on this thread? Would REALLY love to chat to someone in a similar situation to myself & not feel so freaky & alone. Was diagnosed with POF this year at the grand old age of 30 but I think it was happening from mid-20s in hindsight. Me & DH (does this stand for dear husband??) looking into IVF abroad with donor eggs vs adoption.
Here's hoping I'll meet some kindred spirits on this board, although dear help you if you've had a year a poo as mine! I suddenly feel like I've aged 20 years overnight (turning 30 was bad enough!).
Calling all other crazed, hot flushing, insomniac meno chums who find themselves gurning their lamps out at anything slightly nice/sad on TV, & suddenly gaining a weird sticky out tum- menopause sucks!!
Jen xo


----------



## Dahlia

Hallo everyone,
I"m another newbie from Norn Iron!
Good luck to everyone no matter what stage they are at.

Weejen-not in similar situation but wish you all the best going forward and hope someone replies soon x
Cate-hope someone in your area knows of local support group,best of luck going forward.The waiting lists are a joke here.
Mary-I know what you mean about the Christmas decorations! Hope the clomid is treating you ok.


----------



## tishy

Hi Ladies

Just a very quick email to let you know that I had a baby boy yesterday - weighed in at 8lbs 9.5oz.

Both doing fine - got home from hospital this afternoon so we are trying to get settled ... 

Tishy


----------



## Dahlia

Many congrats! You must be delighted!
Dahlia x


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Tishy, you must be delighted.     

                              

Good Luck

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

Morning everyone hope this finds you all well.

Correct me if I'm wrong somebody please but would I be right in saying that when you're referred to RFC your first appt. is a consultation only and then you're put onto a waiting list?  Received an appt. yesterday for RFC for 14th December but have ET with origin on 13th not sure what happens at first appt @ RFC and don't particularly want to go if they're gonna want to do scans etc.  Please help!

Congratulations Tishy I'm sure you're over the moon


----------



## poppy888

Tishy,
This is just wonderful news!!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!        
Take care of yourselves
Love Poppy xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Tishy
Congratulations       
Any names yet?


----------



## beany28

Hi Girls

Im looking for some advice!! I had a private appointment about 10 months ago with a consultant who also works at RVH. This was a referral appt to see what my next steps should be, after having had all the relevant check up tests. The consultant recommended that we wait another 6 months for a natural preg, as my diagnosis was unexplained F, and I still had age on my side(27). After 6 months I was to go back and see about getting on the NHS list for IVF. Once the 6months had passed I went to origin instead and had 3 cycles of IUI - all failed. Now I need to go back and meet with the original consultant to see how to get on to the waiting list for IVF. My question is, should I mention that I have had IUI - does it go against that you've had private treatment  when you're trying to get funded IVF? Any advice would be great!

Beany


----------



## ritad

Hi Crazykate

I thought I posted a reply but it disappeared-either that or its bouncing about somewhere so if you get 2 replies from me, you know whats happened!!!

My 1st referral to RVH was just a consultation. There was no physical exam thankfully as I had most tests done in Derry. We had to fill out a questionnaire in the waiting room and then we discussed all results with Dr Williamson. She recommended ICSI which wasn't a big shock as the consultant at Altnagelvin had said the same. We signed consent forms and she put us on the waiting list that day. DH had to be booked in for SA, (procedure apparently-so RVH have their own results) which was due to take place in November. We got a letter the following week confirming we are on the waiting list. So we hope to hear word at the beginning of next year. I don't know if anyone else had the same experience.

RitaD


----------



## Lips

Tishy

congrats a big baby boy, well done.  Ive only just logged on for the first time in 10 days or so, just dont get the time now, not Naoise but my older wee girl Tara is a live wire, so between the two of them, thertes not much computer time, and now that Im getting some sleep my nightime log ons are history, thank god.

Thanks for all the congrats girls and good luck to everyone on their roller coaster ride.  Im hanging up my hat now, defo couldnt do it again and so lucky to be where I am.

Mary C, yeah a Daisy Hill Baby, must be the same one.

Take care, will try to pop on from time to time

Lips


----------



## Catspyjamas

Sorry for not posting but I just don't have a minute.  Jamie has a cold and its terrible to see my wee (big) man blinded by snot.  But he's still gorgeous     just more hard work than usual.

Anyway, I really just wanted to say:

CONGRATULATIONS LIPS AND DH on the birth of baby Naoise - did she come out wearing her school uniform?    

and

CONGRATULATIONS TISHY AND DH on the birth of your baby boy - any names decided yet?

May your new bundles bring you both much joy and happiness.

Hello to my old old friends - Skywalker, Starsky, Tattie, Ava and Emmsy - hope you're all doing well and that those of you thinking about treatment again all get your much-deserved BFPs this time.  

KatieSue, lovely to see you and Kris again - he's just gorgeous!  Sorry I was loaded with the cold at the time - we'll definitely have to arrange to meet again so we can get cuddles in and get the boys talking to each other  

Emmsy, hope you're doing a bit better and that Erin is still being the best girl?

To all the newbies, a great big WELCOME.  The support here is great, especially from those who are more organised than myself at actually logging on     .  Hope all your dreams come true.

Cats x


----------



## Guest

Good evening all, hope you don't mind me gate crashing but I'm looking for some advice.
Ironically, having spent most of my adult life trying not to get pregnant, I have finally accepted that I'm probably going to need help. We have been ttc for a year now, not too long I know but I have stage 3 endo and am going to be 34 on my next birthday, anyway, I was wondering how to go about getting a private consultation at RFC, how much it costs, what happens at the first appointment and what happens then?

Sorry for all the questions but I'm just starting out on this journey and kinda figured someone on here would have the answers.
Hope you all have a good weekend.

BumbleBee


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Bumble Bee

I'm quite a newbie too - if you check out the topic called 'Bummer' you can read all of my questions and the respones - you should have a good laugh as well.  some of the chit-chat can be quite humourous.

I've been TTC for 3 yrs (I'm 31) and grabbed the bull by the horns in October and contacted Origins Private Fertility Clinic for an initial consultation (It's in Belfast).  I had an appt within 2 wks!  They sent out a lot of forms for completion that I had to bring with me (general details - name, address, medical history etc.).  I had to have a blood test on day 2/3 of my menstrual cycle and bring the results with me for examination by the consultant during the initial consultation - this blood test is primarily to assess level of FSH.  

DH had to have a Semen analysis at the initial consultation before we met with the consultant so that the results were ready for discussion.  The initial consultation cost £335 (this included the cost of the semen analysis of £90).  

The consultant asked a few questions about our medical history/how long we were trying/how often we had sex and gave us the results of DH's semen analysis - which I have to say were shocking!  It appears that the quality of his sperm leaves a lot to be desired!  The consultant was happy with my horomone levels and gave me a scan to hava a look at my ovaries.  

We really weren't prepared for what came next though - he immediately recommended ICSI - an advanced form of IVF.  It felt very surreal - I was kinda hoping that he would say that I had a hormonal imbalance and give me drugs to 'fix it' but of course that wasn't the case!  The consultant was very good - if a little official - after he explained the process of IVF he literally expected us to agree with treatment right away - I was still trying to deal with the inital shock of being told that we had less than 10% chance of conceiving naturally!!!

BTW you can arrange for private treatment and register for NHS treatment at the same time.

We have decided to wait until after Xmas to make any decisions - I'm doing a lot of reading and thinking at the mo.  And I'm still trying to get my head around the whole 'infertile' scenario.  But I have to say the girls on this support site are very, very good and they can relate to almost everything you are experiencing and feeling - you are most definately not alone!!!

Hope this has helped.

Mrs AB


----------



## MaryC

Hi ladies,

Congratulations to Tishy on your wonderful new arrival       

Mrs AB, I was just wondering how your DH has taking the news about his sperm. Everyone always presumes that there is a problem with the woman not the man! Do you think the situation and decisions would be easier had the fertility issue been with you?


I hope everyone else is keeping well.

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Firstly thanks for your post RitaD good luck with everything  

Hi Mrs AB - just looking at your thread and your BTW!! 

DH and I find ourselves in the same position as you and yours.  We have started to undergo treatment with Origin (4 days into down regging don't feel like a pin cushion just yet  ).  We have also received just received a 1st appt for RFC on NHS. (Check out the reply from RitaD).  Even if you decide to go with Origin first at least you'll know that if, heaven forbid, it didn't work, you'll always have your cycle on the NHS in front of you, and a chance to save up should you need or indeed want to try again with Origin.  You need to take all the opportunities available to you.  

Good luck with whatever you decide and if you want you can PM with any q's  ^fairydust

Crazykate^


----------



## Mrs AB

CrazyKate/MaryC

Hope you are both well.  Mary, to be honest from we were given our horrible bombshell DH has been very quiet/withdrawn and a little in denial.  He was very quiet when we were told that he had dodgy sperm (poor movement and high abnormality - I've actually asked Origins for a copy of the report of his analysis because I've gotten the percentages of his motility/abnormality all mixed up!) and was very deflated for the rest of the day and simpy said 'well that's it, all we can do is sit on the NHS list and wait'.  He has taken a very defeatist attitude, meanwhile I'm reading everything I can get my hands on and for the past two/three weeks we've been arguing and falling pretty badly - I think he's forgetting that I'm in this too and I also need support!  We all know that men in general aren't very good at dishing out sympathy/support and usually don't know the right thing to say - and therefore usually end up saying the wrong thing!!!  

Yes, I do think the situation would have been easier if the issues were to do with me - women have this fantastic ability to investigate/ask questions/research all avenues and generally decide on a course of action.  It's difficult to do that when the person centred around it doesn't openly discuss how he feels/what he would like to do or express his opinion!!!  

Finally, I think DH has accepted that we need to do something - I'm reading Robert Winston's book 'A Child Against All Odds' which is brilliant and now and again I'll read a few of the more important topics to DH so that he understands what we're dealing with.  Unfortuately. it appears that it is easier to treat infertility in women than it is to treat infertility in men (assuming the man doesn't have a physical problem in the nethers) and the only thing we can do at the mo is address our lifestyle to see if it makes any difference (especially for when we do IVF).  The first thing that's gotta go are the ciggies!!  DH smokes approx 20 a day (I smoke 10 a day) and I've told him how detrimental smoking is to male fertility (I know I'm not doing myself any favours either)  So, we've decided to kick the habit on 01/01/08.  I don't want to push him too much at the mo so that's why we're waiting until then.  After a few months of quitting we've agreed to him doing another sample to see if has made a difference.  

Mrs AB


----------



## MaryC

Hi Mrs AB,

Sorry to hear things are so difficult at the moment, I'm sure at times you feel like you're walking on egg shells with the whole situation and when to mention it! You know what men are like when they get a cold yet alone anything else, I'm sure his masculinity is very threatened, it's hard to get it through to them that it's ok to talk about it and it's ok for the problem to be them.
I know when we were sent to the RVH, a million years ago, DH had a SA and he was told that he had poor motility. He started wearing looser underwear, watched to not let 'them' get too hot, especially from driving for any period of time. This really improved his motility and hence after me being on clomid (I have PCOS + other health issues)  for 7 months I got pregnant, we had been ttc for nearly 3.5 years.
There is still hope, no matter how bad a situation is or may seem while you have options there still is hope. You are at an early stage really, as you haven't tried any treatment yet, so try your best to remain positive (sometimes easier said than done). Giving up the cigs is a great idea, just think of it as you preparing for pregnancy because you'd have to give up then anyway (well I'd like to think you would).

On that subject did anyone see the photos of Kerry Katona preg with her fourth child and standing smoking outside a pub, she's a waste of space that girl, it's so unfair that someone like her can conceive at the drop of a hat. (sorry for rant)

Mary

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Mary (and everyone else!)

You're right - it's difficult to stay positive.  Although some days I feel very upbeat and take each day as it comes and on other days I get very low and frustrated and need to drag myself out of it.  I think I shocked DH when I decided to get a new hairdo - I had very long highlighted hair (my hair has been long from I've been a kid) and I decided to dye it dark brown and got it whopped off to my shoulders!!  Mum was speechless!!  Although they all love it (thank God).  At least I didn't do a Britney!!!  

Things are a little better with me and DH now that we've addressed a few issues and are making a few positive plans.  But to be honest I don't think I'm going to feel any better until we actually make the final decision to start IVF.  At the mo we're not really doing anything constructive to get nearer our goal so that's frustrating me - especially now that we know natural conception is going to be a mite difficult.  We've no choice to wait until mid next yr because we need to start saving.  

You're right - I most definately will not be smoking when I fall pregnant.  And yes, Kerry Katona is an absolute waste of space - but in saying that she like a lot of women who fall pregnant easily, take conception for granted.  Whereas we treat it (like it should be treated) as a blessing.

I'm gong to ask a very personal question - and don't panic Mary this is aimed at everyone!!  Have many of you experienced problems in the bedroom department?  I mean, after a while of TTC with no success and then being told that there are fertility issues (which inevitably puts the brakes on baby-making activity because you think to yourself - what's the point?) has intimacy been affected?  If it has, how do you try to get it back to normal?  For a long time we've been so obsessed with baby-making that it seems the enjoyment of intimacy has taken a back seat (I'm trying to find ways of wording this without getting into too much detail and I'm running out of ways to express myself!  Hope you're getting the general idea!  ).

Surely, we're not the only couple to have experienced this!

Catch ya later

Mrs AB


----------



## crazykate

Hi Mrs AB trust you got the PM sorry it did ramble on a bit .  just want to say I'm with you in the "bedroom dept" and would appreciate any thoughts - we can't be the only 2!! 

Catch u l8r

Crazykate


----------



## MaryC

Hi ladies,

Well Mrs AB and CrazyKate what can i say! first time round on the fertility threadmill for myself and DH I was really getting to that desperate stage, buying pregnancy and ovulation tests like they were going out of fashion. I would have to admit looking back on it now that it put terrible pressure on the bed dept, DH found it quite hard to deal with me as times. Sometimes i could be quite 'clinical' about sex, a means to an end!! I strongly feel that men can never fully understand the mental and physical yearning a woman goes through ttc and it really can make you loose all your sense of perspective on a situation. However when I started on clomid things really improved, because we were told we would need ICSI we never really expected the clomid to work and so we were more relaxed. I was only given the clomid and a 'filler in' while waiting to go on the list for ICSI. After 7 months got preg and had DD. Now I'm on clomid again, very greedy I know, but we are more relaxed about it all even though because I have other health issues I really only have a small window of opportunity to get pregnant.

I think if you get to the point were things are becoming really forced or strained between you and DH/partner you have to step back.  Leave sex for a few days or a week or two and then suprise him with something romantic, make sure it really is a suprise when he really hasn't got a clue. Don the sex undies, get some champers or nice wine and set your bedroom up with candles/petals or whatever you like. He will be sooooooo delighted and what ever you do don't mention the baby word!
Men will be alot more supportive if they feel you are thinking of there feelings too, they really are babies like that!!

I know this is a pretty obvious suggestion but I really think it will work and help releave the stress dramatically. Men are so simple and us women nearly always have to be the ones to compromise or make the first move to resolve situations!

I hope this is of some help to someone!

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Thanks for your reply Mary - we discuss all sorts, don't we!!  You were spot on about sex being 'clinical' - DH admitted that as well and said he didn't like it to be so focused on baby-making.  We defo need to set aside a bit of time for ourselves and try to re-establish 'normal' relations again.  

I'll let you know how it goes (I'll leave out the gory details of course!!).

Mary was does DD mean?

Mary/Kate, seeing as ICSI can slightly increase risk of abnormalities and possible risk of infertility being transferred from father to son - how do you feel about that?  Have you spoken to any consultants/counsellors about this?

Gotta go, making Shepherds Pie (with roasted parsnips and carrots) my fave!

Talk later.

Anita (formerly Mrs AB)


----------



## MaryC

Hi Anita,

DD means DEAR DAUGHTER.
Didn't actually have to have the ICSI in the end as the clomid worked and got pregnant.

Mary


----------



## skywalker

hello everybody,

welcome to all the newbies!    good luck in your journeys

congratulations tishy     - the boys are out numbering th baby girls at the mo!!

cate - you prob also know about the tiny feet support group in derry - they maybe have more groups.

anita - life does become very clinical and only focussed on one subject.  bding (baby dancing  ) does become clinical - but know we have our diagnosis it was a weight off our shoulders and it becomes a more freer (sp?) experience again  .  oh some people tried not to let their dh's know were they were in their cycle so dh doesn't feel as if he has to 'perform' - may help.

hello cats - how are you and the wee one?  i hope his cold is clearing up know - they can be very miserable with it.

hello to my old mates too!

we were at a wedding yesterday (with lots of red wine!!) so i'm still recovering today _ prob last splurge until after our treatment.  i've also been working a lot more hours at the moment to try and get things into shape before our treatment starts (poss only another 4 weeks!)

talk to you all later
skywalker


----------



## crazykate

Hi Mary/Anita and everyone else.

ooooooooohhhhh the wonders that a hot bath can do for a girl - felt much better afterwards.  

Into day 6 or 7 of DR am really loosing count don't know if this should happen but my chest feels like its doubled in size overnight and is a little uncomfy tummy cramps today to  but perhaps also cos AF due in a day or two also. 

Anita can't really remember what consultant said about father/son thingy but I think it was minimal that is something else I'll have to remember to check out.  

Trust everyone's have a good day 

Talk to you later - Kate


----------



## MaryC

Hi ladies,

I hate this waiting business, actually normally I'm quite good at it but this month is different. I am going on a hen weekend this weekend , there are loads of girls going and I'm staying over for the two nights, any chance to get away! Alot of the girls are still single and have very full social lives, there has been alot of slagging saying that I've lost it, being married having a child but most of all because I don't live in the city anymore! I can keep up with the best of them and had great plans for this weekend but now that i have started my treatment I'm in limbo!!!!!!!!! I don't know if I'm preg or not, I wish i could just know in time for the weekend because if I don't know then I'm going to have to be good!     I hardly ever drink but this weekend there will be alot of questions if I don't drink and I don't really have an answer, no-one really knows were ttc again!
You would think by now there would be a magic pregnancy test kit to let you know as soon as you get pregnant, none of this waiting nonsense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Sorry for my rant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mary


----------



## emmsy

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't had a chance to log on, Erin is the best girl in the world but she has a slight cold and has colic so alot of sleepless nights of late, but she is doing well and gaining weight and she is such a wee dote. Thank you so so much to everyone for your wonderful messages of Congratulations and thanks also go to Catspjs for keeping you all informed even though she has her hands full herself with her big boy!  

Congratulations to both Lips & Tishy on the birth of their big beautiful healthy babies I hope both families are doing great   

Hello to a lot of newbies this thread has been a lifeline to me during my journey with the laughter, tears, sorrow, frustration we have all felt every emotion and it was wonderful there was always someone to listen and give advice and just pick you up when you were feeling low so I hope you get the same love and support on your journeys that I got too    

To all the oldies Good Luck ladies with your tx and your pregnancies I hope they all go well,  I am always thinking of you and wishing you nothing but the best      

I will not be on the site as often now but I will be checking in from time to time to see how you are all keeping -  I wish you all well xxxxxxxxxxxx

Take care and thanks again for everything you are a wonderful bunch of friends xxxx

Ems xxx


----------



## Mrs AB

Emmsy

I'm a newbie but already I feel like one of the 'family'!  Congratulations on the birth of your bubba - it's so uplifting to hear success stories and makes me feel more positive about the daunting journey of IVF (although, I haven't started treatment yet).  

Mary - there's nothing worse than going to a hen-weekend and not consuming ridiculous amounts of alcohol!!!!  Personally, I consider that torture!  Although nothing is more torturous than waiting for that elusive sign of pregnancy (not that I've actually seen it - boo hoo!).  Hope your wait doesn't last much longer.  Why don't you stay for just one night?  That way you've put in an appearance and can't be branded a 'bore'!  Have a few very weak spritzers - I'm sure your lack of alcohol consumtion will go unnoticed - they'll probably be bladdered by 7.00pm anyway!

I've decided to go out this weekend - that reminds me Kate, near your neck of the woods!  My brother lives in Kircubbin and I'm going to paint the town red in either Ards or Bangor.  Can't wait - haven't had a decent girlie night out in aaaaages.  I'm even going to the hairdressers (from I got my ruddy hair cut with loads of layers I'm finding it very difficult to style - I've got a helmet head most mornings), and I might let the air at the ol' legs as well!  Whoa!  I feel a Shania Twain song coming on.......Sorry Mary but I plan on having 2 or 10 drinks while I still can!

Kate - glad your bath helped you unwind.  The only thing that could help me unwind at the mo, is if Brad Pitt was in the bloody bath with me!!!  Only joking (well, half-joking  ).  I'm sure DH isn't complaining about one of your side effects - or should I say two!  Gee, I'm a wee cheeky minx tonight!  On a serious note, I get an awful swollen, tender chest before my curse and sometimes its unbearable - hopefully it will ease Kate.

Speak later

Anita


----------



## Shellyj

Hi Bumble bee, you can decide who you want to go to see, and then make a private appointment. The consultants mostly operate in private offices, some are up the Lisburn Road , I went to see Dr Traub, he has moved to Dervolgie avenue, I can pm you his number if you want. Joanne Mcmannus is also very good, and she may have a shorter waiting list, shes very nice , and treats you like an individual!!! Good luck,, Shellyjxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Shelley, that you be great, thanks. I've made an appointment to see my GP on friday to get the ball rolling, not holding out much hope with her tho, she's pretty useless. I've also emailed my gynae this morning, unfortunatley he doesn't do obstetrics but thought as he knows my medical history he might be able to point me in the right direction.....heres hoping. 

Mrs AB, thanks for all your advice, sorry for asking so many questions, think you managed to answer them all tho  

Bumble Bee


----------



## MaryC

Hi ladies,

Anita you are a disgrace taunting me with talk of your great night out, very very mean!!!!! I can't go for one night of the hen weekend because it's in Wexford so way to far to travel for such a short time. Sure it doesn't matter I'll still have a great time, they'll probably be delighted because then I can carry them all back to the hotel, there are up to 25 girls going on this hens so it won't be quiet!  
Anita, now you have disclosed your usual drinking pattern    (equal to a fish!!!) and seeing that you are from Dromore and I'm Banbridge I'll have to keep an eye out for your photo on the front of the leader newspaper, especially when they go on about the terrible drunken behaviour in the district!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Mary


----------



## MaryC

I just wanted to know is there anyone else on this NI thread that is on clomid? Was dying last night of the dreaded hot flushes got practically no sleep, what is even more frustrating is I went to bed really tired and was looking forward to a good sleep. Damn those hormones!

Shellyj, your dog is soooooooooooooooo cute.

Mary


----------



## angel83

Hiya Mary

I too am from N.Ireland, Derry

Im currently on cycle 2 of 50mg clomid and i can sympathise with you, its driving me round the bend. 

For my symtpoms you can check my 2ww diary..

Angel83


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Mary i was on clomid 250mg of clomid for 5 cycles so you can guess how bad i felt.


----------



## Cate1976

Can't get to Tiny feet group in derry unfortunately.  I'd have thought they would advertise it if they had a group in Omagh.  DH and I don't have a car and he works till 7pm which is why we need a group in Omagh.  

DH and I were at RVH yesterday for his apppintment to help with his side of things in the bedroom department and he's got tablets which help.  Also I went to the maternity section while he was waiting to go in for his appointment and asked how long it's likely to be before our review.  There's good news, I was told 3 weeks ago that the review wouldn't be till after Christmas and then if we are put on IVF list staright away it's 12-14 months wait before treatment.  That put us at treatment spring/summer 09.  Well it turns out that apppointments for the review are normally sent out 2-3 months aftre SA which was at the end of August, this means that our appointment will be sent out end of this month, they give 6 weeks notice which means our review should be mid/end January.  If we are put on the IVF list staright away 12-14 months wait puts treatment at winter/spring 09 (hopefully) which is a few months earlier than I thought.


----------



## MaryC

Sunny, I'm in shock 250mg of clomid     how in gods name did you survive that!!!!?
Your consultant must have really hated you to put you through that torture!(ONLY JOKING!)

Please tell me did DH/Partner actually stay under the same roof as you? I know if I told my DH I was going onto 250mg he'd be out the door running for cover!

Mary


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyone,

Have been checking this site every now and again but havnt posted in ages, just wondered how every one is doing?

Cate, you seem to be in the same boat as myself, ive just phoned rvh to find out when my review appointment may be, ( s.a and blood tests all came back normal, thank God ). They say it probably wont be until start of feb 08 Thats almost a 6 month wait, just wondered if you definitely go on to waiting list at that appointment?? 

I was also told that waiting times for ivf on the southern board trust ( Armagh area ) is 20- 21 months - devastated!! Hopefully in new year i will be looking into going private with Origin.

So its just a waiting game from here on in, and time is just dragging by. Heres hoping that things work out for us all, xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all  

Got our notes from the royal to take to origin, and the sa results one improved and the other was devastating it said no visible sperm - possible biopsy required / donor sperm.   

Has anyone had to use donor sperm, and i know with the law changing in northern ireland it is hard to get available donors? Has anyone been abroad to do this?

Missy xx.


----------



## Fionab

Jen, welcome to the board.

Mary or Cate, do you have the details of the meeting in CAH?

Dahlia, welcome to the board.

Tishy, congratulations on your baby boy.  

Kate, our first appointment was only a chat and to decide which list to put you on etc.

Beany, we went for a private appointment at RFC first then had private IVF there and we are still on NHS waiting list.  I think most people do a mixture of private and NHS.

Lips, good to hear that you are getting on well.

BumbleBee, we went through our GP to get a referral first to Craigavon and then to RFC.  We just asked for a private appointment.  I think the cost was £120 or so but that was over a year ago so it may have gone up.  Also this was with Dr McManus in a clinic on Lisburn Road not RFC.  Once you have your private appointment they will put you on both lists - just make sure and ask for both lists.

Anita, we asked about ICSI but they told us the risks were very minimal and that not very much research had been done yet.

Glitter girl, the waiting times for southern board are terrible.  We have been on the IVF list from Oct 06 and this was changed to ICSI in June 07 but I think it will be Mar 08 before we get our NHS attempt.  I just don't want to risk missing the NHS attempt by going to Origin and mixing the times up.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary, apologies for putting a dampner on your mood - I was a teeny bit wicked last night - but I still can't wait to get into the party spirit at the weekend!!  My dear, I'm far too sophisticated to be read about in the local rag - although ask me to say sophisticated on Saturday night at 11.00pm and you'll be doing well!

Question: I was referred to RVH in October - how long will it be before we get an initial consultation?  Will they want to carry out the same tests again?  When exactly do you get placed on the list for IVF treatment?  And another thing (I'm on a roll here, don't stop me!) is the cost of private IVF cheaper the 2nd or 3rd time round?

Anita


----------



## crazykate

Hi Anita,

Hope you're feeling a little better (read your thread on bummer) 

As I said earlier I had referral to RVH in May.  I've recently received an appointment for 14th December - day after my ET!!  So it wasn't a long wait for initial consultation but if you read back in the threads a bit this is just that - a consultation.  then they decide what list you go on and then it seems to be a longish wait for anything else.  I think the 2nd/3rd treatments privately should be cheaper if you are lucky enuf to have little frozen embies because as I understand it you don't need to go through the whole procedure of EC etc again it should hopefully be a FET - not sure tho someone else with experience of it should be able to advise.

Have a great night on Saturday may be I'll see you out and about!!  

Take care - Kate


----------



## Guest

Fiona, thanks for that Joanne McManus seems to be quite good so I think i'll try and get to see her. I'm seeing my GP on friday and my Gyane at the end of the month. Luckly I have private health care which covers my treatment for Endometriosis.
I'm kinda hoping that if I can get that under control then everything else might just fall into place.....or perhaps I'm being a bit naive. Gotta keep positive I suppose  

Bumble Bee


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I were referred from Altnagelvin to RVH end of November last year as an urgent case.  Our initial consultation was end of May.  DH's SA was end August and hoping review will be mid-end January 08.  I was told when I rang a few weeks ago that once on IVF list, the waiting list is 12-14months.  DH and I live in Western Board area.  I was told that it's up to the consultant to decide at our review whether to put us on IVF list straight away.  I can't think of any reason why we wouldn't be put on the list straight away apart from welfare of child assesment (DH did have depression for a few years after his mum died and there's history of a couple of medical problems in both of us (CF in my family, DH has mild Asthma and BIL has epilepsy).  Am hoping none of these cause a problem.  Also we're low income so don't know if that would count against us.  It shouldn't but have to ask so I can be prepared.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Maryc i have to say clomid was the worst part of the treatment icsi was a breeze compared to that i didnt want to leave the house became very anxious and actually could have stabbed my husband and it wouldnt have taken a fizz out of me really was going to sign myself into the local pnu.  Husband was very understanding but know it was a terrible time for him.  He says im a much nicer person now and less stressed.
Sunny


----------



## Mrs AB

Cate

Thanks for your lovely wee message - it really cheers me up knowing that you girls are on hand to provide a little re-assurance and comfort.  Group hug!!!!!!

Anita


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate, forgot to say 'hi'!  How are you getting on with your injections/side effects - hope you are feeling a little better.  I'm assuming DH is feeling a little excluded?  How is he coping?  Received a copy of DH's SA report today from Origins (I asked for it because I keep getting the percentages muddled up).  It makes for sobering reading!  Only 8% were 'progressive' - I'm assuming that means 'moving' in medical terms - why don't they just say that instead of using mumbo-jumbo!!  Then it's broken down into 'non-progressive' (45%) - which is I'm assuming moving, but not very well and then 'non-motile' (47%)  - that has to be 'flat on their backs' in my vocab!  The percentage for abnormal forms was 80% - but to be honest I'm not too worried about that because Robert Winston (my new best friend but he doesn't know that yet) says that 70% of a normal semen sample will be abnormal.  I think the fact that 92% of DH's tadpoles are extemely unfit is the problem!  I knew my husband was laid back - but that's ridiculous!!  Can you remember the results of your DH's analysis?  I suppose it doesn't really matter if I look into DH's facts & figures - as far as Origins is concerned we need ICSI.  I'm still going to get DH to have another analysis carried out in a few months time - just by of confirmation. 

Anita


----------



## Fionab

Anita, the initial consultation will do some of the tests again as they said they liked to confirm the results themselves.  They will place you on the IVF/ICSI list at the time of the appointment and you will get a letter some time later.  If you have a 2nd or 3rd IVF/ICSI would be the same price unless you had some of the drugs left over or were using frozen embryos.

Bumble Bee, the initial private consultation we had with Dr McManus was covered by my private health care from work as it did not say the reason for appointment on receipt - just gynae appointment.  It will be worth waiting to see what she says especially after she does the scan, that will give you a good idea.

Fiona


----------



## ritad

Hi Cate

When we met with Dr Williamson for the initial consultation in Sept 07, she put us on the waiting list that day but she said the waiting list for the Western Board was the shortest in N.Ireland and was between 3-6 months. She was having a problem with her computer and couldn't check the exact length. Bit worried now that you've been told its over a year of waiting. We were sitting tight cos she estimated we would be starting treatment by Mar 08. By that stage I'll be 37 so couldn't afford to wait much longer. If we thought it was going to be another year we would seriously have to think of going private. I wonder has anyone else been given a similar time frame?

Ritad


----------



## crazykate

Morning Everyone,

Mrs AB what are you doing up so late  Thanks for asking DR not going to badly a few bruises (when injecting on the right side of tum - I'm left handed so its a bit more awkward  )  Drinking about 3 litres of water a day to keep the bloating down and you're right DH not complaining about chest either .  Find myself waking up about 4.25ish in the mornings tho and its a killer been in bed by 10.00pm which is early for me.  

Was thinking about you all day yesterday really felt for you. been there, done that used to spend days watching discovery channel for the "special babies" etc and balling when the dreaded AF appeared and it was clear I wasn't pregnant.  I'm an identical twin and my sister is due on 7th December and as much as I love her and my other brothers and sisters all who have little ones (none over 6) it's really heard when you get the "you're next" and the anticipation of "your going to have twins" etc etc.  but you just have to get on with it.  Some times it just easier to make your excuses and leave.

Been invited to a 40th Birthday party at the M Club on Fri night.  Not drinking at the mo, luckily DH working in the garage so that was an easy "get out of jail free".  DH's not feeling left out one bit he checks that I've done injection every morning.


----------



## shazd

Hi

I am the Regional Organiser for Infertility Network in N. Ireland. Can I please let you all know about a talk on infertility. Please be advised that the next Stork Infertility Support Group meeting will take place on Thursday 29 November at 8.00pm - 6 Mount Charles, off Botanic Avenue, Belfast. Sp*Dr Tony Traub, * Specialist in Reproductive Medicine, from the Regional Fertility Centre will provide a talk on "Infertility, General Causes and Treatments Available". Should you wish to attend then please send me an email to [email protected] or phone 02890-825677 (leave a message just confirming your name and the fact that you will be attending).

Hope to see you there

Sharon


----------



## jofi

There's a meeting tonight in the Ramada Hotel belfast about adoption, I was just wondering if anyone is going?


----------



## MISSY97

Hi RitaD

We were up for our initial consultation in june but had to have further sa so we will have review in jan 08 When we were up in june Dr Williamson told us that the waiting list for icsi for the western board was 6 months too. I doubt someone got their wires crossed when you phoned up.....


Missy xx


----------



## ritad

Hi missy

Thats good to know-I was beginning to panic about waiting lists. DH says we should email Dr Williamson to get her to check for us. Don't really like to pester her too much although she did say we could email her anytime. Are you going private and NHS aswell?

Ritad


----------



## MISSY97

yeah both as we are not on the nhs waiting list yet and it seems to be put back all the time (by missing appointments as they send letters out the day before appointment and then we couldnt get an appointment for another 2 months), to save anymore stress we opted to go private while we wait for the nhs.  


All the waiting is hard and stressful.....

What is Dr Williamson's email address, have a few queries i wouldnt mind asking?

Thanks

Missy


----------



## holly01

hi ladies we also were up for a consultation in RVH and we are on the waiting list for ivf as of last month  waiting list 14-16mths and we have been having ongoing treatment for 2 half yrs and we THOUGHT we were on list all along seemingly not eh 

nhs sucks

may have to go private nxt yr and get on with it


----------



## crazykate

Hey Holly just blew you sum bubbles to cheer you up don't know how you feel about the lucky "7" thing but there you have it!

DH and I have first consultation at RVH on 14th December currently with Origin and DRing, it seems as though RVH don't know their  s from their elbows!  Keep at them girl. 

Wishing you well 

Kate


----------



## blmcni

Hi all

Not been online in a while. Just wondering how everyone was doing and a big hello   to our new members!!!

Sunny not seen a post from you in a bit - just wondering how you were

We're doing ok although annoyed our review isn't until 9th Jan!!!! Presumably Dr McManus is busy til then!!

Bev


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi everyone - with all this talk of waiting lists, I've been wondering how log the waiting list is within my Board now!!!  Although I don't actually know which Board I'm under - I live in Dromore so does anyone know?  And if you do, how long is the ruddy waiting list?!  These are very ambitious questions considering I haven't even been given an initial consultation yet but I'm a very organised person and believe in forward planning!

Anyone thinking of going to the talk on Infertility on the 29/11/07?  Was wondering if any of you had been to something like this before and if it was any good (or do you come away feeling more depressed than when you started!).

Anita


----------



## jofi

Hi anita, I'll probably go. I've never been before, maybe someone here has ?


----------



## Mrs AB

Jofi

Read the details about your IVF history at the bottom of your post - I'm very sorry that you haven't had a successful cycle yet - hopefully you'll be third tme lucky!  I'm assuming you're a bit of a night owl as well!  I just can't sleep these days - from I was told about our fertility problems 3 weeks aso my mind is full of all sorts of stuff - mainly despair to be honest.

How are you at the minute?

Anita


----------



## Cate1976

Hi Mrs AB.  Just checked and Dromore is definitely in Western Board area.  DH and I live in Omagh.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Bev how is it going... i come on here every day to read but there seems to be so many people just starting out with treatment i feel a bit selfish talking about my pregnancy.  Me and the twins are doing great my tummy is getting bigger everyday but people say im small for twins but i think thats just cos i am not skinny anyway so just started to look pregnant this week.  Hope you are ok 

take care 
Wendy


----------



## poppy888

Hi folks,
Its lovely to see so many new people on the board!
I have been keeping myself to myself lately, I intend to go back for my frosties some time after the new year. I'm worried about undergoing it all again  
I have now got to the point where I am tired..you would have thought I would have got to this point years ago  

Hi Sunny, Glad to hear that you are well and that the twins are getting bigger everyday!!
Mrs AB, I hope you are well, your posts made me smile at times  
Hi to Shellj if you are reading  

Hello and good luck to everybody else that I have not mentioned.   
Well..for a change I am not undergoing treatment presently, so...I'm off to open a bottle! 

Love 
Poppy x


----------



## Mrs AB

Poppy, pleased to meet you - is that your real name?  If it is, you're very lucky - it's a beautiful name (I think I'll add it to my ever increasing list - well, I have had only 3 yrs to compile it afterall!).  My mission is to put a smile on some of the faces that read my posts - glad to hear it is working (even though it usually involves taking the mickey out of myself!).  You've had a very unfortunate journey so far - so close to your goal and then sadly losing sight of it so many times.  My heart really does go out to you - I hope that doesn't sound patronising - but I can't imagine the upset that both you and your DH have felt over the years.  I feel the need to give you a big bear hug  .  

Cate - are you sure Dromore is part of the Western Board?  I'm not a whiz when it comes to geography but is Omagh not zillions of miles away from me (although I am pretty good at map reading to the amazement and disgust of my DH - who is pathetic at it.  Bad memories of driving at 1.00am in the morning in England at high speed to catch the Stenaline are now haunting me - it was a mixture of being in Cannonball Run and Challenge Anneka for Pete's sake)?!  Anyway, if I am - how long is the list!!!!!!!!  Please don't tell me I'm going to have to wait 6 mths for an initial!!

Sunny, you shouldn't feel guilty - you can still provide a lot of support and advice to all the girls on this site - whether you're expecting or not.  You still have a lot to offer and you represent the best thing of all - HOPE.  

Hey Kate and MaryC - whaddya at?!  

Anita


----------



## Fionab

MrsAB, Dromore, Co Down is in the Southern Board as are we in Banbridge.  The NHS ICSI list is over a year from what I can gather if not more (I think Cate was talking about Dromore, Co Tyrone) - that is from when you get added to the list until you get started.  I'm not sure how long the review appointments will take.

Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

Thanks Fiona - I had a weird feeling that Cate was referring to Dromore in County Tyrone - but Cate I appreciate your help nonetheless!!

Fiona - what is a review appointment?!  If you're going to start using jargon to confuse me it's working!  I'm assuming this is done periodically to determine if original diagnosis/recommended treatment is still appropriate?  I can't believe what I read in Robert Winston's book (that's the Professor with the tache on the tele if any of you don't know - as I said previously, he's my new best friend - he just doesn't know it!) he said that the Governement recommended that all couples should be given up to 3 NHS IVF attempts but unfortunately the NHS only offers 1 because the Health Boards (which provide the actual funding) are to much of misery guts to stump up more cash - apparently they don't see IVF treatment as a priority.  Is this true?!  Have any of you had any more than 1 IVF cycle on the NHS.  If so, I'm proper disgusted...What happens if the NHS freeze embies?  And more to the point - why bother if they won't provide any further treatment?

I'm doing my own head in with all this!!

Anita


----------



## ritad

Hi Missy

That address you were looking for is [email protected]

Ritad


----------



## Cate1976

Hi Mrs AB, I thought you are living in dromore Co. Tyrone.  I keep forgetting there's a Dromore in Co. Down as well (only been living here since Jan03).  My story is slightly complicated in that we changed hospitals.  Our GP referred us for fertility treatment in October 05, our first appointment with Altnagelvin was in March 06.  I had day 21 test and had the HSG? where they put dye inside your tubes to check for blockages.  That was clear.  DH had his sperm count done in September last year.  Got results November not good and Altnagelvin had 4/5 month wait for it to be done again and consultant said that was too long as we'd been trying for over 2 years so referred us to RVH as urgent case hoping it'd be quicker but unfortunately it wasn't.  We had initial consultation at RVH end of May this year, DH had SA done in August and a week later got letter saying that although his count is reduced, there's enough that IVF will be appropriate for us.  We're glad we got referred to RVH as their SA looks at quality as well as quantity, Altnagelvins only looks at count and how they're moving.  RVH is the only NHS in Northern ireland which can test quality as well as quantity and how many are moving.  It's looking like our review will be mid/end Jan08.  I phoned 3 weeks ago and was told review wouldn't be till after Christmas but DH had an appointment at RVH on Monday so I went to maternity and asked how long it normally is from SA to review.
I've been told that in Northern ireland you can only have 1 go at IVF on the NHS.  NICE guidelines say at least 2 if not 3 due to fact that IVF often doesn't work on 1st attempt.


----------



## crazykate

Hi Anita - where you been?  Trust you have a complete stinker of a hangover (you are now in a position to sympathise with those ladies who are stimming  )where did you end up?  

DR not going too bad lacking a little in the sleep dept. finding myself awake at 4.15am most mornings not so bad this morning though got a lye-in to 7am.  One week of this left then stimming 

MaryC hope you had a great weekend away.  

Sunny big congratulations to you and DH take care of yourselves - please keep in touch your advice for us newbies is priceless as is that of everyone else.

Hi Ritad how are you - haven't heard from you in ages.

Got confirmation of RVH appt. yesterday - 14th Dec at 9.20am for consultation with Dr. Williamson.

Take care all 

Kate


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate, my darling I'm going out _tonight_!! Going to Le Winters - don't know what its like - don't really care!! Anyway, gotta go - need to put the warpaint on.

Catch ye l8r!!

Anita


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone  

I'm Emma and I live in Lisburn. I've been married for a year and a half but we've been trying for 3 years. We've been through all the tests and both of us are fine (hcg test...ow!!  ) we have been going to the royal and dr williamson (lovely lady). so we've now got to the stage where we have to decide what to do next. she has given us the choice of IUI or IVF, she recommends IVF as it has a higher success rate.

what would anyone else suggest? we can't decide?


----------



## Fionab

Emma, welcome to the board.  We were never offered IUI so I don't know a lot about it althought I'm sure that someone else will be able to help you.  Would you get a free IUI and a free IVF on the NHS or just the one?  

Anita, I meant you first appointment with RFC rather than review appointment.  We used to get 2 free cycles in NI but that was before we were on waiting list.  I know some trusts in England will give you 3 NHS cycles so maybe we all need to move!  I don't know about frozen embryos.

Fiona


----------



## wee emma

3 goes with IUI, 1 go with IVF.

xoxo


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Well I survived the hen weekend away! Had a really great time and got to catch up with some girls that I hadn't seen in years. I drank in the end as did a preg test Friday morning and BFN although I do think it was a bit early to be done, now a little concerned because I still haven't got my period (no doubt it will arrive just as I finish this message!)
Even though got a BFN on test I was still unsure about drinking but when we all met up, a good friend who organised the whole hens announced she was pregnant, her first is only 14 months!!!!!! Then another girl declared she was preg too so I thought F*** it and had a great weekend helped along by many many cocktails! 
Only one friend at the hens knows were doing the fertility treatment, but all i can say is thank god I have my DD. There was sooooooooooooo much talk of babies babies babies, most of the girls have a neat time plan for there second,third child. I was thinking of all of you on this website, another world that exists that the vast majority of people never even know exists!

Anita how did your big night out go?

Is anyone going to that seminar on the 29th of November? If so are you going on your own or dragging DH/partner along?

Mary


----------



## jofi

Hi there Mary, I def want to go, hopefully with dh but depending on his workload he may not have time. I must remember to email Sharon to say I'm going. Anyone else ? It would be lovely to meet people I've spoken to here.


----------



## crazykate

Hi! Me too & DH have to check his diary though 

Mary C glad you had a good weekend!!

Anita - thought I saw a post at 23:52 or something like that from you on Saturday!! Must be the injections.  

AF arrived this weekend my twin sister is currently at Ulster Hospital thinks her waters broke this morning (with her second child) so feeling a little low today could nearly just sit here and cry .  I'm exited for her but at the same time.......

Kate


----------



## MaryC

Oh Kate! I do feel for you that is hard going. I have blown you some bubbles and these pictures        are to cheer you up.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate, I can relate to what you're feeling at the moment.  Yesterday the SIL of one of my friends at church was there with a gorgeous 6 month old girl.  Had a good whinge to one of my friends though who has been really supportive.  Then our other friends walk in with their 5.5 week old DS.  i did hold the 5.5 week old in my arms but then his Mum asked how DH and i are getting on with our situation and I was telling her and she was really nice.  I said that I'm pleased for all our friends and family who've had babies but I wish I could be among them.  Worship was really good so I was smiling by the end of church.  Have sent you a bubble to cheer you up.


----------



## Tearful

Hello!!  

I'm new. I have just registered and to be honest i'm a virgin to chat rooms etc so tis all a little confusing! Have been feeling rather lonely with no one to talk to about the IVF journey  . Hoping to make some new friends in N.I 
xo


----------



## wee emma

Hi Tearful, I'm new too, still just flicking through the site, reading stories. 

i haven't got as far as IVF, we'll be on a waiting list as soon as we sign the consent forms (on a waiting list to do that..). Have you started it yet?

you seem to be in a situation close to mine, with your DH having 2 of his own. do you find that hard sometimes? i do.

xoxo


----------



## Tearful

Hi emmaelizabeth !

Well, i guess i'm doing something right! (as you are the first person to answer me) I'm not only new to this site but i'm new to chat rooms! Wasn't sure if i posted my first message right, so i found out how to start a new one-alas the 'Virgin to chat rooms' . 

I'm not really sure where we are on the IVF list etc which is what i'm finding rather frustrating!!!
We had our first consultation in Jan 07 then we had to wait. A lot of weeks later i had blood tests done. Then, much later we had a 'review' for ML to have bloods taken in prep for a biopsy. He had that done in August which seemed to go well. (We phoned to ask how it went the next day as no one mentioned what happened next). We then went on to another waiting list for a 'review' appointment, which has just come through for 19th Dec. What i find frustrating is that i think the 'review' is just to tell us results from biopsy, which we kinda already know! So i'm not sure if we have yet been placed on a 'list' for ICSI or if we have to wait until after the review!

We know that the whole thing is basically waiting lists but i just wish they would give you a very rough estimate of to what happens next and when. A bit like a flow chart i suppose! 

So have you had your inital consultation then or is that what you mean by waiting to sign consent forms? Are you going to RVH?

xx Feels good to have my first friend in chat rooms!


----------



## MaryC

Hi Tearful,

Welcome to the NI thread, everyone is very friendly on it and I'm sure you'll get some good advice and support along the way.
I have blown you some bubbles for good lock and to cheer you up. You user name is sooooooo sad I hope by the time you're finished talking to all of us your mood will be a bit more up beat and optimistic.

Mary


----------



## Tearful

Hi Mary

Please forgive me, but alas since i am new, i'm not really sure what bubbles are?? 
They sound like a very nice gesture so Thankyou so much for sending me some. It made me smile.

Just read about your weekend away and i completely sympathise with the start of it! I feel quite upset when all i seem to hear in  a conversation of girls is babies, children and more babies! I feel sad because i actually feel angry sometimes at my friends and sisters etc for talking about babies so much. Then i feel guilty for being angry. Vicious circle! It does make you feel low and when a good bottle of vino is to hand, well what else is there to do! I hope you still ended up having a good time tho!

xx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,
hope you are all doing ok.
Welcome to Tearful and emmaalizabeth (I"m new too but everyone seems very friendly here!).
Sunny -hope all is going well with your little ones and you are getting plenty of rest- you give me hope to carry on so keep posting!
Mary -sending you   .
Missy- don't know too much about donor sperm but remember someone earlier on this thread investigating it too if you scroll back?
Hi to Fionab (thanks for the welcome) and hallo to everyone else too including Anita,Cate,Crazy kate,ritad,beanie,Jofi and doubtless others I have missed-infertility affects many more people than I first thought.
Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC

Dahlia,

Sending you bubbles, I'm in a very giving mood today and I think everyones needs a few bubbles especially at the start of the week!

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Thanks Mary,
have blown you some too  
Roll on Friday


----------



## wee emma

tearful,i went on my own to our review last week, where she told me that we had unexplained fertility. 

the options she gave me were IUI or IVF but to get on the waiting list for them, both me and DH (dear husband) have to sign a consent form. He couldn't make the appointment so the forms couldn't get signed, so we've probably set ourselves back months...beep!!

yip, we're going to the RVH, to Dr Williamson.

xoxo


----------



## Tearful

Hi Emmaelizabeth

Aren't waiting lists so annoying. I'm starting to think they have waiting lists to go on to waiting list! Hopefully as you've just to get forms signed to jump on the rollercoaster, you'll not have too long for that.  

I'm with Dr Williamson too, she seems nice. 

Sorry, i forgot to answer one of your ?'s earlier. Yes i do find it hard sometimes that my husband has 2 girls from his previous marriage. They are not much younger than i so i guess its alot easier than trying to cope with the fact if they were still very young!
Thankfully we get on well together so through meeting my DH i gained 2 new friends.

Alas, sometimes it makes me feel more lonely for i feel that my emotions run deeper than his in the need for my own mini me's! 
I know its hard for him too, but it still feels different.
xx


----------



## Fionab

Maryc, hope things are going well.  I won't be able to make it on 29th but it does sound like a good talk.

Tearful, welcome to the board.  I read your other message about the waiting lists.  It sounds like you are not yet on the ICSI waiting lists.  They will probably put you on the list after this next appointment.  You will be asked to sign consent forms so you will be sure that you are being added to the list and you will also get a letter to your home address to say that you have been added to the list for your board.  Bubbles are the way to thank people on the board or to cheer them up - you can blow bubbles after you have posted a few times.

Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone and welcome emmaelizabeth Tearful and Dahlia you will get loads of info on here I've found it a great comfort too.   

Maryc thanks for the bubbles I'll blow some to you too.  AF doesn't help moods does it??  Taken my mind off it this evening and baked some cakes - takes me back to being a little girl when you'd no cares in the world  such a mess I made too 

Well just wanted to drop in and say hi - see ya later!

Kate


----------



## LL

Hi there everyone

Another NI girl here, only just discovered this thread or is it a board?? still quite new at this.
Looking forward to getting to know you all a bit. 71 pages already typed, you have obviously got plenty to chat about, hope i can join in.

LL


----------



## Tearful

Fionab- Hello ! and thankyou! It didn't seem like i was on a list but wasn't sure for i have found the whole thing at the RFC rather confusing so far! Its funny, they say you've to try not to get stressed and isn't it ironic that some of the stress comes from the hospital not explaining things in detail or keeping you properly informed of 'what happens next' ! I think i shall have to write a small list of questions to ask at my next app! For sometimes i have questions in my head that i keep saying 'i must ask' at next app and then i forget. Probably nerves!
I wonder how long the ICSI waiting list is then once you're on it

 Hello to crazykate and thankyou for the welcome! 
 Hello to LL , its good to know that new people join all the time, we're not alone!

 Catspyjamas - i haven't met you yet but i was wondering - do you know how many NI girls you now have on board??  Such a good idea girl! Well done.

Lots of love and best wishes to everybody!! xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate/MaryC/Dalhlia/FionaB/Cate/JoFi/RitaD/ - If I've missed someone, sorry!  I'm going to have to establish a system that makes it easier for me to keep track of all these names and histories!!!!  MaryC glad your weekend turned out to be actually very good - go girl!!!  Mine was okay - sitting in a pokey bar in the ar*ehole of nowhere can be testing!!!  The alcohol numbed the pain!  

Poor Kate, I feel for you babe - hugs and kisses (in a completely hetrosexual way, of course!)  

LL/EmmaElizabeth/Tearful - welcome, welcome, welcome!!!!  I'm quite recent myself but with all the posting I've done over the past few weeks, I feel like a pro (check out my own thread 'bummer' - you should get a few laughs!).  Tearful - the best thing you could do to establish how long thw waiting list is, is to contact your health board.  Do you know which health board you're part of?  They actually provide the funding for NHS treatment.  If you phone them they will give you a rough estimate.  I'm waiting on my initial consultation with the RVH - we were referred in October but we also had an initial consultation privatley with Origins and will probably go for private IVF treatment next year - I can't wait another 2 ruddy yrs!  Patience is not one of my greater attributes - but I do make a a killer shepherds pie.  You all will go through many ups and downs daily - one day I'm fine, chatting away and feeling hopeful and the next i'm completely and utterly depressed/afraid/anxious - I used to turn to DH for support but because he was pathetic at it, I now turn to my FF's - there is no one better to offer support and advice, than someone who is going through the same thing.  So, how are you all at the mo?

Now, down to the serious stuff  - this Fertility Talk - are we going or what?!  I'm interested, and I would be 100 times more interested if I thought one of my FF's were going to be there also - such a delight it would be to actually partake in a 'normal' conversation without the use of a keyboard!!  We could even go for coffee afterwards to fully digest and discuss (and ***** of course - naturally). 

Anita


----------



## Mrs AB

Hey!!  I didn't write 'woman' of course, I wrote b*tch!!  Didn't realise we could be censored!!!


----------



## crazykate

Hi Anita,

Right me & DH are going for def............when is it again?? We'll have to phone and confirm.  Is anyone's DH going mine wants to know?
What "woman" are you talking about? Think I've missed something again  Def. these injections I think  

Kate


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate, Hiya!!!!  You see, I wrote on the bottom of my post that we could digest and discuss everything we heard and b*tch - naturally but it appeared on the post as 'woman' instead of b*tch -which is why I'm using an *.  Phew!  I'm now mentally drained!

We should all arrnage to meet in the chat room some night - went in the other night and chatted to JoFI - it's really good.  It's in real time!!  

I'll ask DH - if your DH is going I'll definitley talk him into it!!

How are you anyway?

Anita


----------



## wee emma

Hi everyone, both me and DH are going to the talk.

xoxo


----------



## sunbeam

hi everyone, its great to finally chat to people who know what we r goin through! Me 28 Dh 29, ttc 4 yrs DH has azoospermia, found out yesterday we have to have icsi. anyone got up to date info re: waiting lists, would like 2 go 2 Dr Mc Faul. told 1st nhs appt 13wks and i made a private appt in 3wks.  How long does the process take either way. My feeling is we should have a private go while waiting on nhs..........any idea of costs and success rates! We were so low cos we thought DH was completely infertile but were delighted yesterday when we were given hope! thanks chat soon!


----------



## crazykate

Hi Sunbeam

DH & I have gone private for ICSI and are also on the waiting list for RVH - have 1st appt. with Dr. Williamson on 14th December.  We are with origin privately total cost £3,750.00 including all the drugs etc.  they are very good but that's the difference when your paying for it isn't it.  I understand from the other girls that this 1st appt. at RVH is just a consultation, then they decide what list you go on to from there  

If you're going private you need a GP referral (mine did it for me there and then and I was able to take the letter up to the clinic) there is approx. 2 ww for 1st appt. when you will DH will have to give a sample and you will have an internal scan.  They will talk you through the whole process and the Dr may even draw you a diagram of the process.  There's so much info to take in I found the diagram really helpful.  

If you need any more info please feel free to PM me.

Kate


----------



## crazykate

Sunbeam......I told you lies........sorry - First appt at Origin was £335.00 then when and if you decide to go for tx you will have a £500 non-refundable deposit to pay and then it cost us the £3k on top.  You can ring them and ask them to send you out an information pack before you get a GP referral.


----------



## crazykate

Hi all

Just a note to let you know that I have phoned to confirm that DH & I will be attending the meeting on 29th November.  Anyone else?


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,
Welcome to LL and sunbeam,look forward to chatting with you  
I can"t make the talk on 29th -hope it"s informative though,Dr Traubs a very "straight" talker! He doesn"t beat around the bush but is very nice.
Hi Anita -are we being censored?Big brother is definitely out there  .Chat room sounds good,hopefully not too high tech!
Sunbeam-from what I know each consultants private IVF/ICSI list is variable( depends on consultants).Have no idea how long NHS wait is but private is long enough.Dr Mc Faul should be able to be able to give you a ball park figure though.As for costs we have been told around £4k or so (IVF) but again he should be able to advise you. It"s all a bit vague I find as you learn as you go along.
As crazykate said origin are a bit more specific and give a breakdown of their costs on their website.
Hallo to Bumble bee (think I missed you in my hello yesterday). I agree with Anita,keeping track of our names is a test in itself-maybe it"s not just not my eggs getting older!! .
Tearful-I agree, a lot of the stress comes from the hospital itself and the not knowing of what comes next 
Take care
Dahlia x


----------



## sunbeam

hi crazy kate and dahlia, thank you so much for responding so quickly! Cheers for the info, as i'm sure you know at the beginning its all so vague! Myself and DH would just love a crystal ball to see what the next two years will bring!!!!! It feels so lovely to know u r here for support and likewise if i can help please let me know! I find my whole life seems as if its on hold, we have told only a select few and a fear if another person asks me "if i have any news" i'm going to scream!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you attend any meetings or get togethers that I have read about on the site?? chat soon and thanks again SB!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi everyone its hard to think positive when your playing the waiting game.  That was the most frustrating and upseting thing about ivf/icsi no when can just tell you when you are going to have your tx i always thought well ok its crap waiting but if i knew when my tx was going to start i could have got on with my life in between.  was under the understanding that you go on the waiting list from the date you were first seen for any kind of investigation by a dr for your infertility.  for example i was seen in Lagan valley hospital for investigations of infertility in Jan 2004 and investigation etc saw prof maclure feb 2005 had blood tests semen ana etc then had a review aug 2005 signed the papers for icsi tx then put on the waiting list but they back date your waiting list date from the Jan 04 which is why you can move up and down the waiting list at any time until you come to  the top 10 on the list because someone who signed the consent forms after you may have been initially investigated earlier.  This is what i was told when i wrote my letter of complaint to RVH cos they lost my papers 3 times.  I then had my first tx Nove 2006 which was BFP then a early miscarriage.  Then i had my FET July this year.  Also people who then have BFN then get priority before you for their 2nd round of tx.  Of course this was info i was given 1 year ago it could have changed i was also told it doesnt matter which consultant its more the area you live in.  As i was under prof maclure only saw him twice had Dr Traub do ec and Dr williamson  do transfer.
I know its easy for me to say now that i am pregnant but dont give up hope.


----------



## MaryC

Sunny, reading your last message I was thinking that woman deserves a gold medal for all that messing about but then I see your preg and with twins so you got two gold medals already!!  

I want to go to the talk on the 29th however I am more than a little concerned about looking like a 'billy no mates' or should I say 'no husband' because mind can't make it and everyone elses DH seems to be going!!

Girls, still no sign of my period CD33 today don't want to get my hopes up but now thinking MAYBE MAYBE BABY! DH keeps mentioning my chest has grown, he's totally transfixed (what a perv!) 
Has anyone else experienced this?

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Forgot to welcome SUNBEAM, I have blown you some bubbles!

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Hi MaryC,
hope this isn"t a stupid question-have you checked a preg test?! 
Are you being monitored whilst on the clomid ( do you know when ovulation was ?).
Whilst I was on clomid cycles were slightly longer (about 30d).
Good luck   
Dahlia x


----------



## Fionab

LL, welcome to the board.

Tearful, the ICSI list for Southern board is over a year but I don't know what the Eastern board is like.

Sunbeam, welcome to the board.  I don't know what the list of Dr McFaul is like, the private waiting time does depend on the particular consultant but is usually around 6 months from you are first put on the list.  I think the private ICSI is something under £3,000 and the drugs are about £550 approximately(these depend on the level of drugs they give you).  The NHS list is based on the board you live in.

Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Hi Dahlia,

I'm now CD33, ovulation was CD20 well the follicle that day was 18.9 in size so all set to go! I did a test last friday because was going away BFN but I did feel it was a bit early. I have another test ready to go but I think I'll wait until the morning now and see if period comes over night.

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Mary,
Good luck for testing    
Dahlia x


----------



## Mrs AB

MaryC!!!!!!  I'm speechless and crossing everything!!!!  I will blow you an abundance of bubbles!!  Do you feel any different?!

Kate, I've spoken to DH and he's going to the talk next week (oh alright, I admit it - I put him in a head-lock!).  I haven't phoned to confirm yet - will do in the mornin.  How will we know each other when we get there?!  Feels like a blind bloody date - should we wear a red rose!!!    

Tearful - sorry you had no luck with your Health Board.  I was told the waiting list is generally 18-24 mths.  Very disheartening, I know.  Especially when you just wanna get started!!

Welcome to the board Sunbeam - hope you will find a bit of re-assurance and support with your new FF's.

The girl in my office whose pregnant - the one I told you about a few posts ago - told me she was pregnant the day after I found out conceiving was as likely as marrying Brad Pitt and living happily ever after?  I can't stop looking at her growing bump!!  Everytime I see her, I stare!  I'm going to have to stop that, cos I'm sure she's caught me looking!  She's putting on loads of weight - if anything that makes me feel better (meeow!!).

How are you all?

Anita


----------



## crazykate

Hi MaryC - i was the same AF arrived two/three days late and with a vengance - you are warned - never experienced AF like that ever.

Anita - i'll carry a big bit of cardboard with my name on if for ya  

In the chatrooms at the mo - did the quiz it was a great laugh


----------



## crazykate

[fly]AF DANCE FOR MARYC[/fly]
[fly][/fly]         [fly][/fly]


----------



## Mrs AB

HappySpermHappySpermHappySpermHappySpermHappySpermHappySpermHappySpermHappySpermHappySpermHappySpermHappySperm^HappySperm
You've all heard of counting sheep?  Well, I'm pioneering a new aid to get to sleep - counting sperm!!  I may as well, it's all I can think about at the minute - precisely the reason why I can't get to sleep!!!!!  Arghhhhhh


----------



## MaryC

The morning has come ladies and I have done my test BFN BFN BFN BFN BFN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CD34 still no period, no bun in the oven, what the hell is going on??      I hate these hormones, up most of the night with horrendous hot flushes too, men have it sooooooooooo easy!

Apart from all that life is good! how are you all this morning?

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Morning ladies!

MaryC you should go to the meeting you won't feel left out with all of us - promise.  Did you see my AF dance I did for you?  Hope it helps.  My chest doubled in size (bet DP aint complaining  ) and I was really bloated for a few days before my AF arrived so hopefully it should be with you soon it's sods law anyway after you to a test it will surely come!! 
Hope you feel better soon.
Kate


----------



## MaryC

Hi Kate,

I am going to the meeting and DH is coming too, I gave him the 'billy no mates' sob story. The problem is he doesn't think we need to go to a fertility meeting because we have DD and so in his head we're fine and it's just a matter of time. He is probably right with regard to the fact that it should happen sooner or later but this time I've ready had to increase the drugs just to get me to ovulate and so I don't see it that straight forwardly. I think it will happen but I think it could take alot more treatment, maybe even ICSI, so I think we should just go and find out all the info just in case, and also being a nosey woman I want to meet you all!

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

LL, Sunbeam, Dahlia and Tearful.  Welcome to the boards.  Have sent you all some bubbles.    I've only been coming on FF for about 3 weeks now but already am finding that on the whole I'm coping better with the problems DH and I have.  It does help being able to share my feelings with others in similar situation to me.  Joining FF has meant that the senior leader of the church I go to hasn't had me whinging to him as much.  DH and I are so blessed to be part of a church which is very supportive.  We go to a community church which is like one big family and friends have been amazingly supportive especially our senior leader and his wife.


----------



## MaryC

Oh my god, I am having an awful afternoon/evening. My hormones have gone through the roof and I can honestly saw that I am like a devil woman   . This is the first time my mood has been so bad that I have ever really noticed, I also feel like I'm climbing the walls and am very very agitated. It is so awful I can't even convey how 'odd' I feel.
Clomid really is torture, I'm going to maybe give it another month or two and that is it, I'll have to throw in the towel. I don't want to keep feeling like this!

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Hi Mary - any news yet??  keep away from the knives if you feel that bad  .  I can sympathise I'm usually like that every month but not this time suprisingly!  Hang on in there  

Hi everyone else just thought I'd pop in while the match is on hope everyone's ok at what ever stage of tx your at.  I'm not feeling as bad today as I was yesterday just a bit of a headache hanging over me at the mo really really trying to do without painkillers etc whilst on DR hope it's not any worse when stimming eventually starts


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary

So, so sorry babe.  We were all wishing you would see that + sign.  Better luck next month.  Can't really comment on the Clomid - I've never been on it.  But by God, it sounds horrendous!!!  I'm a witch at the best of times when I'm pre-menstrual, would hate to think what I'd be like on that stuff (do you remember Jack Nicholson in the 'Shining'!)

Kate, as I'm still quite wet behind the ears and all - what the heck is 'stimming' sounds very ominous!!

Hi, to all the rest of you - you know who you are!!!

Anita


----------



## crazykate

Hey Mrs how's u today - you've been quite must be busy at work for a wee change  

DR is where they quieten down your ovaries to nearly menopausal - quite pleased with myself as this stage wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.

Stimming is another course of jabs ALONG with the DR jab to stimmulate ovaries again and produce lots more eggs ready for Egg Collection.

Kate


----------



## crazykate

Morning ladies

Well MaryC how r u today?  Hope I didn't put my foot in it yesterday did AF dance cos thought it was then onto nxt stage of your tx - Really sorry you didn't get BFP tho   

Kate


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate!  You're a cheeky madam (must be in revenge to my 'glorified cleaner' gag - therefore I will rise above it  )!

Ok - so stimming means that you're half way there girl!!!  I'm sure you're filled with all sorts of emotions - excitement, nervousness, anxious etc.  Wish I was at your stage of treatment  - I haven't even started yet!  

Mary, hope you're feeling ok today.  Hormones still rampant?!  

JoFi - where you been?!  Still going to the talk next week?  Which reminds me, we'll have to complie a list of who's going from FF's and get our DH's/DP's to shout our names very loudly when we arrive so that we know who's who!!

Can't wait to meet you all!!!!!

Anita


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Not tooooooo bad today, well couldn't have been worse than yesterday! I went out for a few hours last night and it did me the world of good and then I watched I'm a celebrity....., that always cheers me up.
This morning went to do some xmas shopping in Newry, in debenhams thinking god the lights in here are very warm! then realised that I was having a hot flush thought I was going to pass out. Also every item I went to buy seemed to be sold out and won't be back in until after xmas, sods law!!! Then within two minutes it all changed (just like my hormones!)and I found some really good presents for people and the mood was back up again. 
I think I'm finding these hormones so difficult because I don't usually get bad hormone mood swings with my A/F, by the way no sign as yet.
Well on a more cheerful note I hope your all well, Kate how does that stimming treatment effect you?

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Afternoon all  

I'm really busy so I'll be quick!

Anita - yes that was sweet revenge see ya tomorrow!

MaryC - I haven't started on the stimming yet hopefully on Tuesday after scan! Dreading though after reading all the threads I'm usually your worst nightmare on AF and I'm sure the girls here at work are dreading it too.  Have to say haven't been bad on the DR (in fact really good for me anyway).  Get the sexys out and some  tonight might bring it on  

Kate


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,

hope you are all well.

Mary- sorry it was BFN.Clomid flushes are a nightmare (I was on clomid for 6months last year to "boost") not to mention the mood swings.

Hi Kate-[/quote]
[quote author=crazykate link=topic=70297.msg1728928#msg1728928 date=1195744683 Get the sexys out and some  tonight might bring it on 
   
Hi Anita, hope you are working hard too.
Going to be a cold one tonight 
Dahlia x


----------



## sunbeam

A big high to ya all!

Mary C so sorry when I read your message......You will get there!!!!!!!!!!! Its so dis-heartning! Before my DH had sperm analysis done at the start of the year i missed my period for 9 wks but i (and only me, not my GPetc) was convinced i was pregnant.  I let the symptoms completely take over and was truly devastated when it was finally confirmed on a scan that i wasn't.  Just keep believing and it will be positive one day!! 

Will I have to take clomid if we r going for icsi.  My DH has azoospermia and will have to have surgical sperm retrival. Its side-effects sound terrible!  My DH would tell you I have enough mood swings as it is!

This is the only chat site I have ever been on think I'm getting the hang of it! This may sound daft but what does blowing bubbles mean??

chat soon SB


----------



## Mrs AB

Hiya everyone!  I'm currently sitting in my igloo of a box room as I type - see what I'm prepared to do for you lot?!  I'm serious when I say that even though it's the smallest room in the house, the air is postitively blue (and Kate, in case you're reading I don't mean that kind of blue!).  Must reorganise the furniture to see if it makes any difference.....

Sunbeam, bubbles are like a goodluck charm and are used to bestow goodwill!!  To ensure the maximum amount of luck they should end in a 7.  And it just so happens that I'm currently obsessed with bubbles - so send me some!!!  

Mary, I watched I'm A Celeb last night - loved watching Mark cringe - 'tell me, what's happended, I'm in trouble aren't I?'  fantastic!!!  I love watching men cringe - it's my favourite pasttime, especially when I instigate it!

Anyway, enough about me, how you all doin?!

Kate, hope you're preparing yourself for tomorrow - make sure you look presentable.  After all, I am going to be seen in public with you!!!!!  

Anita


----------



## crazykate

Ok let's try this again (2nd time) just pressed a button and everything disappeared 

Anita you cheeky mare just for that i'll be in my best scruffys  

Hi MaryC any joy? Do you work in Belfast?

Hi Sunbeam how are you?

How's everyone else doing on their tx - hope all is going to plan

Just remember tx is a means to an end and it is the end result that counts 

[fly] [/fly][fly] [/fly] for us all

Kate


----------



## Tattie

Hello Norn Iron Girlies!!

I'm one of the 'old' crowd (old as in from the beginning of this thread, not as in age...... although.......    ).

Just wanted to say a hooooge   to all the newbies!!

Haven't really been on FF since our third ivf failed!!  I have been asked by my clinic in Dublin to have the blood tests carried out to see if I have killer cells.  I asked Prof. McClure would the Royal do them for me and his reply was that this is a controversial area and he requested a meeting with us, which was pretty quick in coming........... this Tuesday!!!  I have searched the internet for info and have found a link which explains that if you have killer cells they give you a transfusion of a "blood product"!!  Has anyone ever had this "transfusion"?  I know that I am probably worrying unnecessarily as I might not have these killer cells but I like to be armed with as much info as possible 

Anyway........ I remember reading on this thread that Missy97 (I think) asked about Donor Sperm which we needed.  We didn't go abroad but down to Dublin (which is handy).  If you're reading, we went to a clinic named Sims and the treatment we had there was second to none.  If you need any more info please just ask (I normally lurk a lot    ).

I won't do any personals to the newbies (no offence) in case I leave someone out!  Big hello to any of the old crowd..... my mucker Cats   (and   Jaime)  Ava (and   Joe), Starsky, Skywalker, Katie (and  ) (sorry if I have left you out..... my head is pickled at the moment   ).

Hope to get chatting to you all soon!!

Tattie xoxo


----------



## Fionab

Welcome back Tattie, I'm sorry your IVF didn't work.  Did you try NaPro as I know they do blood tests and may be able to help.  They are in Galway and there is a separate thread all about it.

Maryc, sorry to hear that you got a BFN.  It doesn't get any easier to find this out but be positive that it will happen.

Sunbeam, with ICSI you do not take Clomid, you take the exact same drugs as with IVF - to downreg for the first 3-4 weeks it is the nasal spray Synarel, then you start stimming with Purgeon injections (with a pen rather than needle) for about 10 days then finally 1.5 days before egg collection it is an injection of Pregynl (this time with a needle).  It sounds worse than it really is!  Some people get side effects from the down regging but I think most people only have very minor side effects.

Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Anita, I have come to the conclusion that you really have quite an evil streak in you    (your comments about torturing men!!!). By the sound of it I think your DH must be quite a brave man, does he ever dare step out of line?!!!!

Tattie, sorry to hear things didn't work out with your IVF, although as I'm originally from Dublin I'm glad you were looked after well at sims! If you are going to have any blood products just find out where it came from and double check that it has been tested for everything. I don't want to frighten you but there have been problems in the south of contaminated blood products which came from england so just be sure you have checked everything carefully, ask loads of questions. These problems spanned quite a long period, I don't think there are any problems now but better safe than sorry!!!
I would advise anyone who has to get any blood product (including anti-D) at any stage to really question it's origin.
I hope tattie you get some answers soon and you can then make decisions about the future, I'm sure it has all been taking it's toll on you both physically and mentally, I've sent you some bubbles and am thinking of you.   

Kate, I don't work in Belfast, I only go there shopping!!!!

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Hi everyone!  

Thanks Tattie, that is useful to know and much handier than having to go abroad somewhere.......  Will have a look into this....At the minute this is only a back up as dh did 4 sa's 3 of which had a low sperm count and one with none seen. We are at Origin at the minute and had our latest review today and they say when we go for treatment if there is no sperm they will try a biopsy(ah..sore) first before having to go down the donor route.  

Mrs AB your conversations are highly entertaining (in a positive way) and do keep my spirits up and look forward to reading them.  

Good luck to everyone else whatever stage...

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Good news my A/F arrived this afternoon, now at least can get on with this months cycle of clomid, 150mg very scary    
Does anyone know, does it make any difference if you take it at night or in the morning? I have always taken it in the morning but someone mentioned the other day that they took it at night and had less side effects, is this widely confirmed as true?

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Right, here goes nothin!  A big massive hello and bear hug to (enormous sharp in-take of breath):

Kate/MaryC/Dahlia/Fionab/Sunbeam/Skywalker/Sunny/Cate1976/MayK/EmmaElizabeth/RitaD/WeeJen/JoFi/Tedette/LL/Tearful/Holly/Poppyblmcni/BumbleBee/Missy.  If I have left someone out, don't dare tell me - took me ages to do that!!!  And in the remote possibility that I have - sorry!

Kate - it was lovely to see you today (I was waiting on Cilla Black to lurch out from a side street, warbling 'surpise, surprise', cos it felt like a bloody reunion, even though I have never clapped eyes on you before!).  How nice it is that sharing a traumatic life event such as ours can have a very, very positive outcome (in addition to the 'positive' outcome we're all hoping for!).  

Missy, I'm so glad you like my posts - I can't help it!  I cannot have a conversation without taking the Mickey!  Plus, we have to laugh sometimes - don't we?!  

Mary - let me tell you something girl, my DH knows well and truly what side his bread is buttered - I remind him on a quarterly basis!  And anyway, they deserve a bit of reprimanding somethimes - keeps them on the straight and narrow!! 

How is everyone today?

Anita


----------



## MaryC

Anita,

Is that reminder on a quarterly hour basis?? You sound very school mistress like/domanatrix when you talk about reprimanding him! Are you a teacher in the real world?

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

That's the second time I have had a scroll bar on one of my posts - why is that happening.  Tis very annoying!  Mary, quarterly basis as in 3 monthly!!!  I think reminding him every 15 mins would a bit too much - even I would admit to that!  Now, before I tell you what my occupation is - you must not snigger/gasp/or judge and you're most definitley not allowed to come off with the usual 'oh, tea drinker then?' quip!!!!  I'm a ruddy Civil Servant - I suppose you could say I'm like a teacher - I have 20 staff and periodically wipe their bloody a*ses throughout the day!!  I think being in charge of school children would be easier!  There, rant over.

Not so much domanatrix but an absolute control freak - you wanna see me when there's work being done to the house - I am an absolute nightmare!!  The stories I could tell you!  But then, being a Virgo, I'm a perfectionist - I can't help it!!  Family and friends always **** me off saying that I have OCD (alright, maybe cutting up vegetables exactly the same size is a little concerning but hey, am I hurting anyone?!  Although, guests at my house have been known to chew their knuckles, waiting on their dinner cos I can sometimes take so long!).

Really, I would much rather be a lady of leisure - but then don't we all?

Anita


----------



## MaryC

I'm a Virgo too and you possibly could have been describing me, although I have chilled out a bit with age (all 32 years!) I know what you mean about getting work done, I'm actually quite nice but very matter of fact except until they step out of line or I think they are trying to take the **** then I let them have it. I don't mess people around and so have very little patience for being messed about, after a stern talking to they usually comply with my wishes!!!!   
Well Anita, I have done the lady of leisure thing and to be honest it's great for a while but then it can get a little boring because everyone else is at work, if all your friends were off too then it would be ideal! You'll just have to win the lottery and then pay your friends a salary to stay off work to keep you company on shopping trip etc. What a lovely dream that is?!

Mary


----------



## sunbeam

Hi 2 ya all, 

Thank goodness its the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Missy97 my DH only had one semen analysis carried out and it showed no sperm at all.  His elderly GP told us that a sperm donation or adoption was the only way we would have a baby together.  However, we made an appt to see a Mr Young who is based at Craigavon Area Hospital but you can see him privately in Hillsborough.  He tested Davids bloods for hormone levels and they came back normal.

What Mr Young said was if they had been abnormal ie really high it would have indicated that the brain was sending out multiple msgs to the body to make sperm, when it obviously couldnt. So this obviously meant my DH was producing sperm somewhere as his where normal. When he later did the biopsy his findings showed my DH actually produced "mature " sperm but he is missing the vas de ferens (the transportation tube for sperm).

So after thinking he was producing low to no sperm he actually produces like other men it just cant go anywhere.  Prior to the end result Mr Young thought there may have been an obstruction such as a cyst.  We found him very informative and a gentleman if you would like his number please let me know. Perhaps he could help you and your DH.

Hows the rest of the gang doin? SB


----------



## Mrs AB

Sunbeam - sounds as though there's a little ray of light for you. Glad your appointment provided a few answers.

Mary - you do realise that because we're so alike we will _never_ get on! Oh yeah, I would pay their salaries alright - and then they could do all the c*ap things about the house that I don't like doing! Ironing, washing, grocery shopping, cleaning the bathroon...........

I'll catch up with you all tomorrow nite - think that DH is gettting a little jealous of the attention I'm paying to my FF's! Obviously, I'd much rather watch Deals on Wheels on Sky (not!).

See you all l8r!

Anita


----------



## Cate1976

I'm ok just.  Thursday it'll be a year to the day that DH and I found out that more likely than not, we'll need IVF to have our own LO.  I'm dreading it cos I know its gonna hurt.  I'm also expecting our review appointment to come next week or the week after.  I'm so glad I found this site though.


----------



## kate z

Catspyjamas said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just thought that us Northern Irish girls needed somewhere of our own to hang out, regardless of where we are in our treatment cycles.
> 
> Anyone want to join me?
> 
> xx
> [/Hi there im a northern ireland girl and very new to this, and hopeless with computers - any tips on how i get started? Kate Z xx]


----------



## crazykate

Hi Kate z and welcome aboard.

Just post away - you'll soon get into the swing of it.  Feel free to ask any ?'s there will always be someone to support or give you an answer.


Crazykate.


----------



## Mrs AB

Right girls.

First things first - my mood is a little lighter today cos I met with a tiler who is going to finish the tiling in our bathroom - I suppose you're thinking 'why, that seems quite an unimportant topic to discuss'.  WRONG!!!  Since we started Operation 'get that bloody turquiose blue bathroom suite out of my house' we have had nothing but problems.  I won't go into all the gory details but basically it has been sitting idle for approx. 1 year (currently my DH is sitting over my shoulder reading this post but I shall continue nevertheless) cos DH decided it would be a good idea for him to tile the bathroom himself.  I must say my response to his enthustiastic offer was a mixture of panic and well, panic.  I used all of my powers of persuasion and womanly wiles (they're obviously not as good as I initially thought!) to discourage my wonderful DH to reconsider such a potentially marriage-wrecking proposal - I lost and he started tiling.  WELL, you know those four little words - I'm not going to spell them out and I have fought ridiculously strong potent urges to use those four little words when we both starred in amazement at the disaster that was our bathroom.  Gone was the chic Spa-like, haven that I had tried to create, instead we were faced with wonky cut, sticky outty tiles and grout that was an inch thick (actually there was more grout on the tiles than in between them - a nightmare to remove when dried).  After hyperventilating for what felt like a few hours, I decided that I was calling in the big boys to finish the job.

And, hurrah, finally within the next two weeks our tiling fiasco will be a thing of the past.  Not that I will ever let DH forget it - I'm a woman, of course!

Kate z - good to hear from you.  Please feel free to talk to us about whatever you so wish!!!  We're ready and waiting....

CrazyKate - haven't heard much from you - hope you're not suffering from Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome after our first meeting!!  

Hello to everyone else!!

Anita


----------



## MaryC

Welcome KateZ, some bubbles on the way to you!

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Cate - sorry to hear that you're feeling a little down - focus on the arrival of your review appointment, knowing that you are moving forward.

Mary, noticed that you are online. How are you this evening? What exactly does Clomid do?! Started reading Robert Winston's book again today - I had stopped for a while cos it was literally depressing me - whilst I like to have all the facts before me - they can have a sobering effect sometimes! I'm annoyed! I'm annoyed that people who know about my situation get on with their lives with no thought for how me or DH are coping _after_ the bombshell. Is that selfish? DH's mum has not mentioned anything about our 'situation' from it was hotly discussed a few weeks ago - it hasn't and won't disappear! Is it now yesterday's news?! It certainly isn't for me and DH! My life has come to a standstill! I'ts probably wrong to allow myself to sit in limbo but I can't help it. My masterplan has been abruptly and cruelly halted - how do I get myself out of this vicious circle?!

That's it, I'm never reading that ruddy book again!

Anita


----------



## crazykate

Hi Anita 

You go girl.............stop reading into/about things so much. Too much information is as bad as too little you know, you'll drive yourself even more loopy  .

Glad to hear your getting your bathroom fixed up. Poor DH at least he tried.......made me and my DH giggle though 

Had to go out today and get a new tumbledryer my old one started smoking.....I told it it was bad for its health but it must be a man..........didn't listen!  Just glad I didn't just turn it on and go out cos there would have been one hell of a bonfire in the garage!!

What you up to today, anything good?

Hi MaryC - how are you today?


   for everyone

Kate


----------



## Mrs AB

At last! The PTSS is waning! What do you mean even _more_ loopy?! There's a hidden reference there - we'll discuss that in greater detail at a later date....

Poor DH? What about me?! Don't go feeling sorry for him, purlease! He brought it upon himself!

Glad you spotted the puffing before it was too late!

Didn't do much today - went to work (oh, you know how you're always going on about my wonderfully busy full-time job?! Well, because I'm wonderfully industrious - oh, alright and greedy, I have a part-time job as well - glutton for punishment and all that), then raced home to discuss the finer details of tiling with my tiler (yee-ha!) and did the grocery shopping (oh, and bumped into an old school chum - we chatted briefly as I found it increasingly difficult to ignore his wife's evils and checking to see if I was wearing a wedding ring - disturbing or what!).

Just noticed that you've only 3 days to stimming - how exciting!

Where is everyone else this evening - you all must have incredibly active social lives, either that or I'm incredibly boring...Huh!

Take Care everyone!

Anita


----------



## MaryC

Sorry no replies last night, dope that I am I forgot to log out before switching the computer off, so when it looked like I was online I was cosy watching I'm a celebrity... and casualty!
Kate and Anita personal messages on route to you.

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate and Mary - come out, come out, wherever you are!!!!


----------



## holly01

AB u do make me smile hahaaaa....u about there??/


----------



## jofi

Hi, how's everyone doing ? Anita you are so funny, loving your posts, you going to the chatroom? 
I was having horrid side effects with suprecur, does anyone else suspect they have changed meds cuz they are cheaper ? Anyway feeling much better now and starting my injections tomorrow....eeeeek, piece of cake, piece of cake, piece of cake.....
I'm going to get all the stuff out tonight to remind myself what to do.
So are we going to have a get together at this meeting or what, we should wear a badge or something lol.


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm here!  I'm here! (do I sound too needy?!)  JoFi - where on earth have you been?  I'm so excited for you!  You're well into your treatment!  What 'stuff' are you talking about?  Are you given instructions?  Just as well that women have to take the injections - you know what men are like at reading instructions - oh, I remember it well 'Anita, I know what I'm doing, I don't need bloody instructions.......'

Holly, hi babe - how are you this fine weather!

JoFi - we all have to meet up and go for coffee afterwards or something - all 20 of us!!!

Anita


----------



## jofi

Hey mrs, I've been lurking, felt a bit crap last couple of days, didn't have the energy to post. Back on form now though. The stuff is a wee pen thingie and working out which dosage of thingie (technicial term ) to put in it and generally remind myself how to put it together. All the girls who have already done this now think I'm I'm a wally. 
Anita I had to call dh over to read your post, he's a tiler, laughed and laughed


----------



## jofi

My dh had a job last year and he could only turn up for work after the wife had left and had to leave before she got home. The hubby watched tv and dranks beers all day. Turned out he told her he did it!!!!


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm sure you'll get the hang of it after a couple of days - no pain, no gain - right?!  Yes, I agree we should all wear name tags - I'M SERIOUS!!  I will definitely wear a name tag - I might even customise it with little flowers or hearts....

Gotta go - DH is breathing down my neck - we rented Oceans 13 to watch tonight - bit of Brad, George and Matt in the one evening?  Yes, please!!

If you're all about at around 11.00 I would love to chat with you in the chat room?

Glad your DH found it funny - JoFi, if I had have known your DH was a tiler I would have hunted you down!!

Anita


----------



## crazykate

Well what happened Anita - ?'s too hard?? 

Jofi hi - how are you today?  Quiz defo much easier on Tuesdays.


----------



## crazykate

Jofi just read back on the thread - ure EC the same day as mine.  I hopefully start stimming on Tues.  Have you started yet?  Cycle Buddies say 1l milk a day, pineapple juice and brazil nuts good whilst stimming (not all at once though yuk).


----------



## jofi

hi kate, start injections tomorrow,  what are your plans re diet etc. I'm taking lot of supplements but I confused about if i should stop some now, a litre of milk ? thats a lot, i've got the pineapple juice and nuts, been eating them for weeks  ooops


----------



## crazykate

Hey jofi think I'm just gonna stick with Folic Acid, milk and I got the brazil nuts in today.  If you go on to the main page down to Cycle Buddies and click into November/December flick through the last few threads or so and you'll see what I'm talking about!  You can join in too I'm on it as well.

Been out for a "family meal" with the in-laws tonight got the BIG question    DH handled it very well and stopped it before it started.


----------



## jofi

The whole family and deciding to tell of not is a bit of a minefield. Do your in-laws know anything about your circumstances? We kept everything to ourselves for the last two years, and two treatments. There were various family gatherings usually just after BFNs where I was in very bad form and I was quite depressed last time round and I just felt that it was unfair to them and me for them not to know why I was behaving as I was, so this time we have told my sis in-law so my mother in-law knows too. The weird thing is my MIL hasn't mentioned it at all. DH family are very private and polite and have never once even asked us if or when we will start a family which is something I should be grateful for but I'm wondering why this major life changing news isn't a bigger deal ? Anita expressed same thing earlier. Maybe I'm being a drama queen and should just get over myself.


----------



## crazykate

MIL and FIL know but no-one else.  My mum and dad now too and they are great about it and very supportive.  

had a quick flick on Cycle Buddies (part 4 by the way I forgot to mention that bit sorry!) Pineapple juice(not concentrated) and Brazil nuts have selinium in them which apparently is good for implantation and to sustain pg.  Gonna put a post on and I'll let you know properly.  Think DH got the milk bit wrong too its just a glass phew


----------



## crazykate

Not a happy bunny been sat in the chatroom for 15mins. I've been stood up


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm baaaack!


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi girls! Just a quick note to say thanks to Kate and JoFi - (what _is_ your first name, anyway!!) for uplifting me last night - it was great craic. To all the usual suspects reading this - we really should organise to have a mammoth live chat some night - you will love it, promise!

Speak to later.

Anita


----------



## Mrs AB

Just to let you all know - I received directions to the 'talk' on Thursday - if you would like me to e-mail them to you, let me know!

Anita


----------



## jofi

would you send them to me anita? I got it as an attachment but pc wouldn't open it. 
What you up to Mrs, you at work ?  
I'm Fiona by the way, joan is my middle name so jofi.....was a bit parniod in the early days that people who knew me at work or whatever could find me here. Don't know what I was thinking of, as if they are in the slightest bit interested.
Anyway how's it hangin?


----------



## MaryC

Anita, I need those directions too please.

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## jofi

just had an email from sharon davidson, apparently there are only 15 people scheduled to attend on Thursday. So mostly just us then. If anyone wants to go and hasn't confirmed give her a shout. 15 doesn't see many at all, just 7 couples ?
How are you Mary? Is your dh going?


----------



## crazykate

me too please - have you guys no work to do? I'm sooooooooo busy  

Catch you all later 

Kate


----------



## MaryC

Hi Fiona,

Yes I'm going on Thursday night and my DH is coming too. Anita suggested that we wear name tags, you will know me without a tag as I will be the one dragging in there DH kicking and screaming and then he will probably proceed to sulk all night, actually he's very friendly!!! If it turns out to be just us lot from this NI thread then god help the speaker, he will probably have difficulty getting a word in edgeways.

Mary


----------



## jofi

I can see it being a good night. I'm so looking foward to meeting you all. so far i think it's you and ur dh, Anita & DH , Crazy K & DH and us so that's half of the attendies already ! I think we might be able to spot anita, she had us in stitches last night. Pity we can't go to the pub.


----------



## MaryC

We could always make a request for venue change! Majority rules well there is only us lots so if we go he has no audience!

Mary


----------



## Guest

Ok, here I go with my silly questions again.....is it possible to have a SA done at Origin without having a consultation with them?
I know that probably sounds a bit odd but i'm pretty sure my endometriosis is the problem and I don't really know if it's worth spending £300 just for another consultant to tell me that, but to put our minds at rest a SA would be useful. At least then with the results of that, we can make some plans/decisions for what to do next.

Anita, I think perhaps our DH's were seperated at birth....mine started to paint our bedroom 4 years ago and STILL hasn't finished!!!! I don't know why they just don't get the professionals in to begin with and save themselves ear-ache from us.
Every year when my big bro comes home for xmas the first thing he does is go to our bedroom and check the progress, which of course there never is any!!! I'm seriously considering finishing it myself, on 2nd thoughts I might just get a painter in instead.

Hope everyone is well, I'm just back from taking my MIL to the doc's, mother and baby clinic was on this afternoon, not good  

Bumble Bee


----------



## MaryC

Oh my god, four years!!!!  How have you been able to stay in that room? 

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all hope everyone is doing well! 

Bumble Bee, yeah you can get a SA done at Origin, it is £90, we had one done through origin only it was done at their Ballykelly site.  Dh got a doctor to write a referral letter and he got an appointment within 2 weeks.  You don't need a consultation or have to go back to them.  

Missy xx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,
my there has been so much chatting since I last posted!! .
Hope you are all well
Hi and welcome to Katez 


jofi said:


> The whole family and deciding to tell of not is a bit of a minefield. Do your in-laws know anything about your circumstances?


This is a really tricky one I think too.
We have told our-in-laws about our difficulties but not about impending treatment. As Jo-Fi and Anita have said it doesn"t seem to be life-changing news !! I don"t think we"re drama queens!?! 
Good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at!   
Dahlia x

ps I am addicted to these smileys


----------



## kate z

Hi everyone

thanks for the welcome. Should get the knack of this eventually but am more used to being an observer - i should nip downstairs and have a glass of wine to loosen me up!!  

its cool to speak to people in the same position as me - my best friends and mum glaze over if i start!! Well anyway my story roughly I'm 33 and DH is 36 we have been ttc for what seems like forever. I have been on clomid for five months and tests show that i started ovulating two months ago - ( first three months i didn't). My poor extremely shy DH had to do the clinic thing and is only now getting over the trauma,. luckily his little swimmers are ok - not Olympic standard but passable. I had my HSG last Wednesday and again this was fine so waiting on my appointment with my consultant on 04/12/07 to discuss my options.  He says next step IUI  has anyone any experience of it? Does it involve a lot of time off work?

thanks 

Kate Z


----------



## crazykate

Evening ladies how are we all today?

Jofi does that mean NO name badges on Thursday nite then? wooohoooo  

Anita have you been on here all day? Can you email the directions to me too pretty please?

Hi MaryC how are you doing feeling much better I hope   

Bumblebee - will DH's doc not to a SA for him on NHS?

Emmaelizabeth you're very quiet are you going to the meet on Thursday?

Katez are you going too - MaryC may be the girlie to speak to I think she's on IUI definitely doing the Clomid thing though.

Don't be shy we're a friendly bunch really.

Kate


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Katez-sorry I don"t have any experience of IUI  
Hi Crazykate-hope the DR drugs are too hard on you and all going ok 
Dahlia x


----------



## kate z

Cheers Crazy Kate and dahlia - Hi MaryC  thanks for the bubbles - will have to work out how they work !! Are you all having a night out?  


Kate z


----------



## crazykate

Hi Katez details of the meet that we're all going to

I am the Regional Organiser for Infertility Network in N. Ireland. Can I please let you all know about a talk on infertility. Please be advised that the next Stork Infertility Support Group meeting will take place on Thursday 29 November at 8.00pm - 6 Mount Charles, off Botanic Avenue, Belfast. Sp*Dr Tony Traub, * Specialist in Reproductive Medicine, from the Regional Fertility Centre will provide a talk on "Infertility, General Causes and Treatments Available". Should you wish to attend then please send me an email to [email protected] or phone 02890-825677 (leave a message just confirming your name and the fact that you will be attending).

Hope to see you there Shazd.

Hi Poppy how you doing pet? 

Missy97 and Holly01 how's it going?

[/quote]


----------



## MISSY97

Hey Crazykate 

how's things going with the treatment?  How are you finding Origin?  I am hoping to start tx in early January.. 

     

Fingers crossed all is well and get an appointment...Who is your consultant at Origin?


----------



## crazykate

Hi Missy

tx not going too bad at the mo thanx DR going well chest feels like it's doubled in size had a little bit of bloating but moods great so far    Scan tomorrow to see if can start stimming....... had a little bleed today after but Origin says it's ok scan will go ahead tomorrow probably hormone injections making me a little tender especially if  .  

Are you going to the meeting on Thursday?  We're all going for coffee afterwards I think - should be a giggle.

Have to say Origin are great.  Had appt within two weeks of GP referral.  Have you had referral yet?  Saw Dr. Farrog first time but they say it may not be the same consultant everytime cos they work between the hospitals.  He was great!  Waited approx 6mths for appt with Royal got appt for first consultation with RVH on 14th December day after ET with Origin - a few of the comments for RVH are a little off puttingr egarding their admin!!  You can read the reports for both clinics.

Take care - post soon let us know how you're getting on  

Kate


----------



## sunbeam

Hi ya girls,
Sorry will not be able to make it on Thursday nite..........Im raging cos I would love to go for the info and to meet ya all!  Sadly I am working my last shift Thurs evening before I go off on annual leave.

A big welcome to Kate z!!!!!!!!!!!

How r u all doing? SB


----------



## Mrs AB

Hello me chick-a-dees!!!  Girls, how on earth am I supposed to send you the directions if I don't have your e-mail address - let me think, a homing pigeon - no, what about a message in a bottle?!  Answers on a postcard.......

Actually JoFi - the number has increased to 16 seeing as I only confirmed attendance today (and if you include my DH that's 17!).  To be honest, I don't think we're gonna need to wear ridiculous red coats (joke!) or wear name tags - FF rules!!!!  Didn't think you'd have any problems identifying me cos of my pic - but apparently I look nothin like that - which is a good thing (apparently).  The trauma!!  There's me thinkin I looked my best on my wedding day too - just goes to show....... 

Oh, which reminds me - how is the wonderful, kind-hearted and very subtle CrazyKate today!!!!!!

JoFi - I've just noticed that you are a VIP member - I'm overcome with jealousy - did you always hold such a level of esteem and if not how. where, why and when?!!

Hi MaryC - loved your PM.  You are actually scaring me now!!  Can the world deal with another one of us?!  

Hi to everyone else!!

Anita


----------



## MISSY97

Crazykate, good luck tomorrow and hope everything is ok, thinking about you!   

No not going to the meeting have to work late to 9 so cannot get unfortunately, yous will have to fill me in since it seems the most of yous are going.  

I have been referred have been up for my initial consultation with them in october and we had a follow up appointment on friday as we had to get further sa done as the ones we had done were in december last year.  Had to get a copy of our notes from the rvh.  Our consultant was Farraq too. Nice very laid back......    Saw him both times...

Have had our initial consultation with the rvh too in september but waiting for our review now after 2 sa's.  Waiting game. Dr Williamson was our consultant there? I agree their admin is not the best about but from my experience hospitals are all the same, had loads of problems with Altnagelvin losing referral letter and appointments too.  The royal sent me out an appointment for our second sa on a friday for appointment on monday but we didnt receive the letter until the friday after the appointment and they then made us wait another 2 months before we could get another one even though it was their fault......

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi, Missy - good to hear from you!  It's a pity you can't make it on Thursday night - but don't worry we'll fill you in on the gossip!!  I had my initial consultation with Origins - whom I thought were very good (but then again I've nothin to compare it too!) - we're going to contact them after christmas for review appointment.  Are you going with the RVH or Origins?  Was the more recent SA much different from the last one?  

When I was on my way to work this evening I noticed a couple with 3 young children and the mother was pregnant with their fourth!!  My first thought?  Greedy, greedy, greedy!!  I only want 1!!!  

Anita


----------



## poppy888

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all well at whatever stage of treatment you are at!

Hi Crazykate,Mrs AB, Missy, Sunbeam,Bumblebee, Jofi, Katez, Holly, Dahlia, Maryc, Emmaelizabeth, Shellyj..so sorry if I missed people!
I'm doing well! So far anyway, I am hoping to go back to Czech Republic for FET in January depending on my cycle. I just wish things were easier, I dread the travelling and then the lying about why I am not at work and the phonecalls from home from my mother/sister/friends/work colleagues/cattery woman (where my cat will be!!), where you frantically try to hide any sound of a foreign accent!
Sooooo once I manage that lie, then some more rear their ugly head!!!
But...I just have to get on with things don't I?!! 

I cannot make the meeting on the 29th (girls night out in the winebar   )
I'm sure you will all have a great time trying to put faces to the names!! 

Take care 
Poppy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey Anita, we are going with origin now as it will probably be next summer at the earliest before our nhs tx.  I am not the most patient of people and hate the thought of having to wait any longer.  We are still waiting for the nhs appointment too.  We are to contact them in january too. Can't wait to start feel like we are at least trying..

The more recent sa was the worst one yet, quite shocking actually - no sperm seen (shocked to say the least, knocked us back abit), the first 2 were poor at half a million but at least there were some and the third was 4million which we thought was good as dh had started acupuncture to try to increase his sperm count.  We talked it through with origin at the last review appointment which settled our minds slightly.  We had to sign a consent for so if there is no visible sperm when we go for tx they can go for a biopsy to retrieve some.  Dh is hoping it wont have to go to that, dreading the thought of that.  We talked it through with the consultant and nurse and they didnt seem to think it was much to worry about.  So chin up and hope for the best in january....  Dh is going to keep at the acupuncture as we think it did help with the earlier results as he stopped the herbal tabs etc after the 4million as we went on hols.  So fingers crossed. 

I agree with you it is hard to see other people with loads of children, dont think we are asking for much to just want even 1....  

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Poppy - what a journey you are undergoing - both mentally and physically!!  If you don't mind me asking - why the Czech Republic?  I can't imagine trying to keep that from my family and friends, literally because I'm pathetic at keeping secrets - typical woman!! You must be very head - strong!!  Good for you!  I really hope everything works out for you - I'll keep my fingers crossed. xx  

I'm actually looking forward to Thursday night - it's going to be very comical.  I can just imagine all the awkwardness/shyness (obviously that'll be moi!) of our initial gathering - but I would say within 15 mins it'll be like we've known each other for years - can't the say the same for the DH's - you know how backward men can be at being forward (unless they're after somethin!).

Missy, I'm with ye on the ol' patience front - gee, I'm really not good at waiting to go to the loo never mind a potential life-changing event such as IVF!!!  You hit the nail right on the head when you mentioned about trying to do something - I don't think I'll feel like we're taking this 'infertility' malarkey head-on until we actually start out treatment.  Us women just wanna get stuck right in!!  Sorry that the most recent SA was disappointing - hopefully at crunch time they'll be a little more forthcoming.  

Anita


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

God you are all such night owls with your late night posts, I'm usually sound asleep!!!
Anyway, I'm doing really well at the moment, A/F nearly gone and on my last day of clomid tablets. I want up to the 150mg, feel great have to have a scan done on CD10 to see if there are any follicles growing. No side effects so far but this was like last month, nothing until just before my A/F and then I turned into devil woman .
Let hope I won't get to the A/F stage with month!!!

Crazy Kate, I hope your appointment went well today. Let us know how it all went?

Countdown to the 'big meeting up', Is it anywhere near the Bot Bar?

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Evening girlies how are we all today?

Just a quickie cos I gotta make tea tonight (my turn for a change)

Scan went well today all's quiet so started stimming this morning wooooooooohooooooooooo. Tell you what though Origin was really busy this morning between 8 and 9am were any of you girls there?

Don't forget it's quiz night in the games room from about 8.15 if anyone's interested.

Thanks for thinking about me everyone  

Kate


----------



## Cate1976

Can't make Thursday due to transport issues and DH doesn't finish work till 7.  Would be grateful if someone could fill me in on main points.  DH and I are looking at IVF.  Currently waiting for our review appointment to come.  I'm feeling ok at the moment.  Twice in 4 days the senior leader of the church I go to has made real confidence boosting comments which have nothing to do with fertility problems.


----------



## Fionab

Kate, glad to hear that your scan went well.  I always thought Origin would be really quiet not like RFC when sometimes you can't even get a seat.  The RFC admin can test your patience but they do get there in the end!

Cate, glad to hear you are feeling good in yourself, that's half the battle.

MaryC, it's good that you don't have any side effects.

Poppy, have a drink for us as well on Thursday night!  I hope FET goes well in new year.

Missy, I'm sorry that your SA was not what you had hoped for but keep up with the acpuncture and herbal tablets.

We are hoping to have our private ICSI with RFC in January as the NHS attempt would probably not happen until the summer.

Hi to everyone else that I forgot,
Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Hi Fiona,

Not too long now until your appointment, I'm sure you're already looking forward to it. It will be nice to start the new year with a positive action, at least you'll be one step closer to your dream than you are now. 
It's a pity you can't make Thursday night, I would be intrigued to meet the other Banbridge resident. 

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Evening all!

Kate - I'm thrilled for you!  Your journey has definitely stepped up gear now that you've started your stimming - when will the EC go ahead?  Were you given much more info today about your treatment - or were you in and out!

Watched Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares tonight - and ohh, given half a chance, I tell ye - that Gordon fella wouldn't know what hit him!!

Because I'm such a considerate lady, I will post the directions to the meet tomorrow - you hear?!  I will actually type them up for you all!  Now, you can't get much better than that!

Was told by sil that I should keep positive about the future (that has been her only response so far, to our situation).  Well, why didn't I think of that?!  I feel so stupid - everything's so much clearer!!  I can be such a narky cow, when I wanna be, eh?!  With insightful and meaningful and encouraging words like that she's wasting away at her current job!  Grrrrrr

So, how's everyone else tonight?

Anita


----------



## Mrs AB

Hey!!  I was casually flicking through some of the other threads and then accessed my original thread 'Bummer' feeling all nostalgic (I know, I spelt it wrong - too tired and lazy to correct it) and feeling sorry for myself, when I noticed that not only have my bubbles increased but I'm now also a 'full' member!!!!  It's only taken God knows how many hrs of furious typing and complete and utter neglect of my DH and 2 dogs - but it was worth it (don't tell DH!).  

Anita


----------



## Mrs AB

Where have you all been?!  I'm feeling extremely paranoid and insecure all of a sudden!

Hope you are all well and keeping your spirits up.

Directions!!  Upon closer inspection, the directions I received are actually quite pathetic and all I can really say is that the talk is in the WRDA, which is located in Mount Charles Street, which is off Botanic Avenue (2nd on the right if you're coming from Shaftsbury Square).  There is parking at the top of Mount Charles Street on the left hand side directly opposite the WRDA building.  Hope this helps!

Kate, how you getting on with your injections?

Mary, how you getting on with your clomid?

JoFi - where you been chick?!

Anita


----------



## crazykate

Here I am.  Had a stinking headache last night which I woke up with this morning - not sure if it was anything to do with these new injections but I'm fine now!  

How've you been?  Can't wait for tomorrow nite to meet everyone

Hi MaryC and Jofi - how are you both?

Helloooooooooo to everyone else will catch up properly later.

Kate xx


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

I can't believe I'm awake while you're all posting won't be here for that long have to go and watch GOK at 8pm!! I have had a really brain dead day, you know one of those days when you have no motivation to do anything and you are soooooooo bored. I think I need to find a new hobbie! any suggestions??

Kate, I hope you're feeling better soon and that nasty headache leaves you alone, better be gone by tomorrow night!

How is everyone else? Does anyone have any exciting gossip to share to cheer/wake me up? 

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary 

I have wonderful gossip - I spotted a toilet roll holder in Habitat today!!  It's gorge - very straight lines - love my straight lines at the mo.  It's 30 brick - but hey, you can't put a price on design.  I too am thinking about refreshing my living room and called into Fultons to have a look at the wallpaper.  fabulous, fabulous, fabulous dahling!!!!  I think I'll go for a slight sheen/metallic colour on the fireplace wall - bought gorge curtains out of Harry Corry too - they're faux silk in coffe and have a heavenly satin sheen with a few flecks throughut (basically looks like someone has plucked the material here and there)!).  So, to continue with my metallic theme I would like to mirror that on one of my walls.  Saw a lovely printed wallpaper in Fultons with the same coffee sheen as the curtains - costs 35 quid a roll, DH nearly had a fit - but again, can't put a price on design dahling!  Might accent with burnt orange (cushions etc.) mum has original vases from the 70's that are chocolate and orange  - they're perfect.  Saw repro ones very similar in Habitat for 30 quid.  She doesn't know that I've claimed them - she'll come round to my way of thinking sooner or later......

Have I bored you all enuf yet??

I've plenty more where that came from!

Anita


----------



## kate z

Hey  Poppy, missy, Mrs AB , crazy kate and Mary C and everyone else !


Hope you have a great night tomorrow nite - bit short notice for me but maybe the next time!! Mary C re your follicles etc  are you having IUI? If so whats it like ? My next appointment is 04/12/07 and my consultant Dr Roberts will fill me in then but by then i will be taking my last cycle of Clomid and i get the impression from other posts that you should be on clomid while having IUI - v confusing.

thanks 

Kate Z xx


----------



## MaryC

Anita, your post made me laugh! Just thinking about your poor DH I must remind my husband tonight how easy he has it, I don't usually tell him what I'm getting, only tell him when it is sitting in a bag in the hall!!! I need to get two new sofas for my kitchen, will probably get black leather (practical) Has anyone seen any nice modern black sofas, don't want very expensive as they will be have toddlers jumping on them and will probably have jellies and yogurt stuck to then in no time!
Anita, on your travels you didn't by any change see any nice cream wallpaper with a subtle metallic gold strip in it? Anita a case of looking for the item that is just a picture in my imagination!! 
Feel free to fill me in on more of your tales of excitement!

Kate Z, I'm only on clomid so far.

Mary


----------



## jofi

Hiya everyone, how's everyone this evening?
I'm on day 3 of injections and the side effects have not disappeared as promised  
Still got the headaches sore muscles tiredness. Yesterday got up at 10.30am for injection, feed cats etc then lay down for a hour doing my ivf hypnotherapy cd, which made me even more tired so went to bed , stayed there until dh came home about 7pm. Got up for three hours and slept till 8 this morning. Is that some kind of record ? OH and my Zita West book arrived from Amazon, she is a big advocate of sleep btw. Anyone following the Zita plan? From start of stimm I'm on glass milk, brazil nits, pineapple juice and my vits and supplements. Determined to do everything perfectly this time.
Are we excited about tomorrow? Anita, thank for the directions, what on earth is the wrda ? Drop me a wee email anytime Mrs you will get email addresses on people's profiles. Much less hassle to just post here though. Can't wait to see you all
Fiona


----------



## kate z

Thanks Mary C 

Me too but i dont get any scans or anything so i thought you had gone further - hope you dont need to - good luck 


Kate Z


----------



## MaryC

Fiona, What is pineapple juice meant to do for you? Do I need some??

Kate Z, I am being monitored , so have my next scan on CD10 to see how my follicles are doing. Then every couple of days after that to make sure I don't miss my opportunity. Where are you being treated? What dose are you on?

Anita where have you run off too?

Mary


----------



## jofi

it's something to do with womb lining I think. I know it's important not to have juice made from concentrate and I think there is also a problem with the fruit itself. I don't want to give anyone the wrong info but if you type in into search you will get loads of info on it. Welcome to the pineapple brazil nut twilight zone.


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm here!  I'm here!  Cream with gold, eh?!  Have you tried Homebase/B&Q/Dekko?  If you wanted to spend a little more you could try Graham & Brown/Osbourne & Little/Harlequinn - they have excellent range of wallcoverings and stripes are very in! I've seen gorgeous chocolate brown leather suite in SofaWorkshop - love it, love it, love it - but DH does not love the price!  To be honest it's not that bad - £1,700 for med sofa and 2 chairs.  If you wanted a cheapish leather sofa you could try Homebase - they do pretty good sofas or Dekko - believe it or not they're sofas are very cheap - sometimes only £200.  

JoFi - WRDA is the name of the building, I think!

What is it with milk/pineapple juice and brazil nuts!  Why?  I demand to know!

Hi Kate Z.

I'm confused - I received a letter from RVH today advising that they are making a routine appt for me in Gynae and will receive a date within 26 wks - why Gynae - I don't no Gynae!  I need infertility treatment!  Do you think they've made a mistake?  I have no time for incompetence - if they've made a mistake I'll go through them like a day's work!!

Anita


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm typing that furiously with excitement that I'm leaving words out!  What I meant to say was, I don't need no Gynae!!!


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm very impatient tonight - type quicker!!!!!


----------



## Mrs AB

JoFi - with my very impressive eye for detail I 've noticed that the picture you have posted on your profile shows a hairless cat standing in front of bare stairs.  I demand an explanation!


----------



## jofi

Anita, Gynae why oh why. I never had to go to gynae. Ring them. Maybe things have changed but it's just as likely they have xxxxed it up. My advice with regards to RFC - when in doubt check everything !!!!
Have a look at the prenatal care board for advice on supplements and diet. There are lots of weird and wacky theories as well as some sound advice - don't let it send you crazy.


----------



## MaryC

Anita are you sure your not on clomid? by the sound of your mood or else been at the red bull again!

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm now typing my badly neglected nails on my beech formica desk......


----------



## Mrs AB

No, I'm not on clomid - I'm a woman on a mission.  Not sure what that mission is exactly - when I figure it out I'll let you!  JoFi - you have avoided my question about the hairless cat!


----------



## Mrs AB

I've done it again!  I've left another word out!  Chuck a 'know' at the end of my second sentence!


----------



## jofi

OMG !!!!Sebastian is a very expensive pedigree Oriental red, we can trace his family tree back further than our own !!!! Anyway he's not hairless. ( we are renovating hence the bare floorboards ) you have now spurred me on to change my pic to more surroundings more deserving of his Majesty


----------



## Mrs AB

Why would you be interested in tracing a cat's family tree?!  Girl, you need to find a hobbie - and quick!  Don't be silly, you don't need to change the pic - I'm only winding you up (and you do it so well!)  You know, I'm concerned - our friendship could be over before it's begun - I'm a dog person.  Have a Springer Spaniel called Jess and recently got a Cocker Spaniel - I named her Bo.  Isn't that a lovely name!  And get this, I not only met her mummy but also her grandmother!  Whaddya think of that, Mrs Family Tree!  

Here, could be worse - my wedding pic was insulted!!  I don't think I'll ever fully get over that.....

Have you actually been medically advised to take a cocktail of juices and nuts?  

Anita


----------



## MaryC

Anita, I had wondered about Fiona's cat thank you for being sooo RUDE as to ask the question I was tooooooo polite to ask! (only joking)

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary - hurrah!  At last!  Whoopee!  you have begun to appreciate my wonderful personality!  Most people either love me or loathe me!  I also have a very dry wit (admittedly poor JoFi has been on the receiving end of it recently!)  But I'm not as bad as I used to be - I've chilled a bit!  

Is there a long delay between posts, or is my puter playing up again?!

We should go into the chat room.  What do you think?  You still talking to me JoFi - I'm feeling guilty now - especially seeing as you seem to be a senstive little thang!

Anita


----------



## MaryC

Chat room? well Anita I don't think my typing (not brain!) could keep up with you.


----------



## Mrs AB

Go on!  You know you want to!


----------



## MaryC

Really looking forward to tomorrow night, now that I know Anita will ask all the questions I want the answers to! Anita you can be the B**CH and I 'll be the butter wouldn't melt in my mouth one!!!!!!!!

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Firstly Anita your Gynae appt is for the RVH this is where you will see Dr. Williamson.  I got one of those letters a few weeks ago.  You phone for the appointment and they will give you a choice of three dates mine is on 14th December for first Consultation.

Jofi I started stimms yesterday had a whopping headache last night and this morning drink loads of water at least 2 litres a day.  I'm taking three and it has definitely helped me today.  Doing the milk and brazil nuts thing its for selenium (not so sure that that is spelled write) but apparently it is good for DH   too so get him to eat the brazil nuts too.

MaryC will  your halo be round your neck tomorrow night so I know who to look out for


----------



## Mrs AB

Yeah, yeah - good cop/bad cop?!  He'll probably ask if there's any questions at the end and I'll slowly slump into my seat!  The only question I have is whether patients are placed on the waiting lists in order of priority and if they are what is the criteria?  I heared that older patients were placed higher up.  Is that true?  If I've already been advised by Orogons that we need ICSI - will that speed things up?  I'm really only going to ask about logistical stuff cos I don't think he can provide me with a miracle cure to make DH's swimmers more athletic!

Do you have any questios Mary/JoFi?


----------



## MaryC

Anita, Is DH still off the cigs?
May head to chat room now if anyone else wants to go? I'm warning you be patient with me!!


----------



## MaryC

Just noticed that I'm sitting in the men's chat room on my own, how somethings never change!


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate - welcome back missus!  Why do I have a Gynae appt when we already know that we have male factor infertility?  Is that not a waste of time?  And surely, me and DH should be going to initial consultation together?  Confused.com!!!!

Didn't say on the letter to phone for appt - just said that I may have to wait 26 wks and they would let me know 4-6 wks before appt has been made.  Are you gettin preferential treatment missy!!

Anita

P.S - JoFi - I'm worried - where are you!


----------



## sunbeam

Hi to ya all,

Fiona I was reading that will be starting ICSI tx at the RVH...........thats great news not long now!!!!!!!!

DH and I will be going for ICSI and was wondering you know the way you said you would not be taken for NHS ICSI until summer could you please tell me when was your initial first appt at RVH to give me an idea of just how long my this horrendous wait will be!  We have an initial appt for early Dec and would love to have a real time frame to focus on!!!!!!! thanks. Im going crazy already and realise that it could be yonks but was thinking that now we sadly only get one go on NHS surely that has shortened the waiting list! What do you think? Or does anyone else know?

Im really getting the hang of the forum now.  I love reading all your messages.....so funny! I'm chuckling as I go! Just have n't got round to puttin info on left hand side of my page but will get there!  Realised yesterday finally how to send bubbles to you all! OH just one more thing what is sa short for and how do you progress from being an unranked member? Real confused at times! But how in ever will get there!!!!!

nite nite SB


----------



## sunbeam

Hi the Mrs AB,

See you have just come on line was reading your msgs and as I' sure you have already gathered, this whole process is a whole learning game for me! I think its strange you have a gynae appt me and DH have the same male infertility issues and I'm not expecting to be seen at gynae! I just feel that would be wasting time when all we want is to go straight to sperm retrival and ICSI. SB


----------



## crazykate

Sunbeam Hi - the more you post the more stars you get and then you get promoted so to speak.  Glad you're getting the hang of it!

Anita Gynae appointment is for both of you.  You should have another letter fairly shortly from the Royal asking you to phone the appointments line to arrange an appointment sorry thought this is the one you had.  We didn't wait that long for second letter.......a couple of weeks I think


----------



## sunbeam

Hi ya crazykate, 

Thanks for the info! so excited tonite i was promoted to junior member yippee!

So your last msg means that i will also have to for gynae appt doesnt it?  

Wont be going to talk sadly, cos I'm workin please let me know the craic afterwards! SB


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

I am in great form if not a little sleepy, just back from having a hot stone massage. If you haven't had one, go they are great and so relaxing.
Sunbeam, the length of time you have to wait for treatment depends on you priority status and also on the health board you are in, if there is no money in the pot from the health board then sadly no treatment! It is very unfair, like most things there is never enough money to go round!!! it just seems ridiculous that people have to wait soooooo long especially when they only get one chance anyway.
Does anyone know how quick the whole process is if you private?

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone ,

hope you are all well today 

Hi Sunbeam-


sunbeam said:


> Hi OH just one more thing what is sa short for and how do you progress from being an unranked member?


If you click on Words and Meanings it summarises the abbreviations well, SA is semen analysis.
I"m not sure of the waiting times for NHS ICSI ,if you ring admin at the RFC they might be able to help though. The waiting is easily the most frustrating bit!!

Enjoy meeting tonight everyone !!

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Hi MaryC,

The hot stone massage sounds good ,maybe   will bring me one  .

The private waiting list is consultant dependent (some longer than others) and ICSI slightly longer than IVF. The shortest times were 4-5 months when I last rang admin   ( that is from the date you are placed on the waiting list).

I am now into my 6th month waiting (Dr Traub list).

Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC

Dahlia, that must feel like your getting nowhere fast!!!!!

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Hi MaryC,

Hope to be starting in New Year.My advice is when placed on list ring admin frequently to check!! Needless to say I was unaware I would have to wait this long,but should be called in NY I hope. Tick,tock ...

Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC

Dahlia,

I hope I don't get to that stage. I hope the clomid works for me again I don't think i will have the patience at this stage to have to wait along time for treatment.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Sunbeam.  Waiting liust is quite long from what I've been told.  DH and I were referred to RVH end Nov 06, was 1 year ago today that we were told more likely than not, we'll need IVF to have our own child.  We had initial consultation with Dr Traub end may this year, DH had his SA done end August this year and following week got letter saying that his count is slightly reduced but there's enough that IVF will be appropriate.  I phoned admin 5 weeks ago to ask how long it'll be before our next appointment.  Was told review won't be till after Christmas.  3 weeks ago we were at the Royal for DH to get medication for his side of situation and I went to maternity section and found out that review appointments are usually sent out 2-3 months after SA and they give about 6 weeks notice of when appointments are.  At review and I think mine and DH's will be end Jan/beg Feb we'll sign consent forms and consultant decides whether to place us on IVF list straight away.  Once on list then for us it's 12-14months wait before treatment.  That puts our IVF at end winter/beg spring 09.


----------



## jofi

Everybody is offline  just wanted to say looking forward to tonight girlies


----------



## MaryC

Fiona I'm here now, just looking up your mobile number again, for when I get lost!!!!

Mar


----------



## MaryC

Fiona, have you any idea what WRDA stands for, from the directions for tonight just to get an idea what I'm looking for!
Mary


----------



## poppy888

Hi ladies
I hope you have a good night tonight! I would have liked to have joined you, but its my birthday tomorrow and it looks like I'm partying from tonight onwards!!  
I'm going to have to change my age on the signature from age 40 to 41  
I cannot believe I have got to this age and STILL NO CHILDREN!!! 
I will be going back to Czech Republic in Jan for my frozen embabies, so "maybe baby"!!!
Anyway I am away to get dolled up for my night out.....it takes longer and longer to apply the war paint!  

have a nice night meeting eachother

Talk soon 
Poppy x


----------



## Mrs AB

La, la, la, la, la, la, tonight.  La, la, la, la, la, la, tonight!  

Poppy - hope you have a great birthday - don't forget to make a wish when you blow all those candles out girlie (if you have enuf energy left - ohhh, cheeky!).

Mary/Kate/JoFi - we still haven't worked out who's who?!  (although, I'll know Kate's mug!).  I'm overcome with excitement!  Don't know what I'm looking forward to more - the talk or seeing you lot!

JoFi - glad you're still talking to me - DH says that sometimes I 'overstep the mark' - can you believe that I would ever do that!  

See you later!

Anita


----------



## jofi

Poppy, party hard girl !!!!!  happy birthday xxxx

Mary I dunno what WRDA stands for, weird gonna put it in the sat nav, 

anita did you get my pm ?  seeya later chicks xxx


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm assuming with the lack of activity from my bashful friends (namely Kate/MaryC/JoFi) that either you are incredibly busy or are completely and utterly traumatised by our eagerly awaited 'meet' last night!  Have our illusions been shattered?!  Has the air of mystery been replaced with cold, hard disappointment?!

Where are you all?!  Did you enjoy last night - I'm referring to both tache man and our opportunity to size each other up!

Off to my hair appointment - we didn't get home until quite late and by then I was too pooped to even consider the tongs/straighteners/hairdryer debacle!  

Catch you later!

Anita


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

A little coy this morning after the night before, you know how it is!! (as if) 

A big     to Poppy, I hope you have a great day and get some nice  

For all of you who missed last nights meeting it was very good, if not a little long. Dr Traub (I think that's his name) was very good and just answered loads of questions, so I think everyone came away from the meeting knowing the information that was relevant to them. He seems to be a very honest man, quite direct and knows his stuff inside out. I was thinking that whoever has him as their consultant is very lucky. I think if I ever get to the stage of having to go private for treatment I'd track him down to be my consultant, which to me is reassuring as at least I know if ICSI is the route I have to go, if clomid fails, then at least I know the person an have full confidence in him, which I think makes a real difference.
We went for drink after the meeting although Jofi ran away home, she had a very scared look in her eye! Couldn't really blame her after meeting Anita!!!!!!(ONLY JOKING)

It was great to meet you all and put faces to the names, I hope we get a chance to do it again soon.

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Where are you all? don't tell me because it's friday afternoon you're in the pub 

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

Thanks for the update on the meeting Mary! Hopefully the clomid dose will work this month for you    and you wont have to go any further.

Happy Birthday Poppy  
Hope you had a good night (and an even better one tonight    )

Have a great weekend   everyone.

Dahlia x


----------



## crazykate

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY POPPY - HOPE YOU GOT LOADS OF BIG EXPENSIVE THINGS[/fly]

Hi ladies

IT'S FRIIIIIIIIIIDAY!!! What a week sorry didn't post earlier haven't got my head lifted all day and no I wasn't sleeping at my desk after last night............It was a hectic day!

Was great to finally put names to faces at last.

Hope everyone's ok.

Catch y'all later.


----------



## Fionab

Sunbeam, we actually got the letter today to say that our private ICSI would be in December so I'm really excited.  Our initial appointment (private) was end of OCtober 2006 then we had private IVF at RFC in May 2007, we were then moved to the ICSI list in June 07.  The private waiting for that was 6 months - to Dec, and the NHS list for Southern Board will be around the summer time.  The boards only pay for 3 ICSI per month so you can roughly work it out from your number on the list.

MrsAB, maybe they just want you to check if there are any issues with you as well before they start treatment.

Hope you all enjoyed last night

Happy birthday Poppy.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## jofi

Hello everyone, what's everyone up to this weekend ? I've only ventured as far as the corner and it is    lol been waiting ages to use that smiley.
It was lovely to meet Mary Kate and Anita, I hope we can do it again. My dh really enjoyed everyone too, he had to dragged away in the end !
Well had my first scan yesterday morning and thankfully everything looks as it should. Not much else to report, still bit headachy but feeling pretty good. I feel quite bloated too but I find that reassuring.
Planning a lazy day today and tomorrow going to see ' War of the Worlds' at the Odyssey.

Fionab that's wonderful news, you didn't have long to wait at all, are you starting meds straight away? 

Kate, how are you getting on? let me know how that scan goes and make sure you are drinking enough. Give me a shout anytime.

That's all for now , see you later
Fiona


----------



## Fionab

Jofi, glad the ICSI is going well, the scans are very reassuring that everything is ok.  It won't be long to your EC, at least Christmas will take your mind off the 2WW.  For us looking back it wasn't that long of a wait, it will be about 1 year 8 months or so for the NHS ICSI but it certainly felt longer as we went through it.

MaryC, will all the coverage of the Coach over the last few days we will be getting a bad reputation!

Anita, just one other thing came into my head all the letters come addressed to the female even if it is in relation your DH.

Fiona


----------



## kate z

Hey everyone 
sounds like you all had fun on Thursday !!

Mary -  thats what i find weird everyone here on clomid seems to be being monitered and scanned - I am not saying there is anything wrong with my treatment but i started my first cycle in July and am starting my 6th next week and other than my HSG last week no one has had a look to see whats going on at all !!  

My consultant is Dr roberts at Dundonald private practise- who are you with ?

Kate Z x


----------



## MaryC

Hi all,

Hope your all doing well, I have had a pounding headache all day and no matter how many pain killers I have taken it won't go!!! I'm wondering is it the clomid, has anyone else had that as a side effect?

FionaB, I am sooooo delighted for you, that's a great early Christmas present! I hope it all goes to plan and 2008 can start with a BFP.        
That thing with the coach was just me with my clomid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
We'll have to arrange to meet up at some stage seen as we're both in Banbridge.

Has anyone every been to one of the meetings in CAH?

Kate Z, you should really be monitored especially to make sure it's working and to tell you exactly when is the best time to ttc. My first time on clomid I wasn't monitored and now I know the difference in tx, I would say it would really put your mind at ease to have at least one scan just to make sure for definite it's working.

Jofi, I have friends going to that show in the Odyssey too, it's meant to be amazing, have a great time!

I hope this headache goes soon, I have put up most of my Christmas decorations this evening, I know it's very early but I have a friend coming to stay on Monday and wanted the house to look all festive for her   I have to finish then tomorrow, I swear the decorations multiply in the attic there seems to more and more each year!!!! Anyway I need this headache to go as I have to tackle Marks + Spencer tomorrow, try and get some yummy brandy snaps before their all gone!! No doubt I'll have another headache by the time I'm finished in there!

Anyone else got the Xmas decorations up yet?

Mary


----------



## crazykate

hi everyone,

Mary are you drinking enuf water?  You may be a little dehydrated still from thursday nite    (wishful thinking).  No decorations up yet a little early for me.......... maybe next weekend tree etc. out of the attic though so it's a start.

Hope everyone has a great weekend

   for everyone.

Crazykate


----------



## Shaz

Hi Every1....
I'm new to the site and FF....but wish I had of had this support and site when We went thru our 2 failed cycles....our first was private..second NHS....only got 1 egg second cycle..didnt fertilise....have no eggs left ....

We are now attending clinic in Barcelona...just back Wed from our 1st appt....have decided to follow the path of Embryo Adoption.
We had excellent visit and having embryo transfer in January '08.....

Just want to send big hugs  to all going thru cycles...or waiting on appts....know how frustrating and an anxious time it can be.

Take care  
Shaz x.


----------



## debz75

hi girls 
thought i would join you over here seeing as i am from belfast
i am currently on clomid 50 mg and am near the end of my 2nd cycle.
we have one son aged 4 concieved naturally and i am recieving treatment because i have had 2 ectoic pregnancies the most recent one was in may this year
and i found out in july that only my right tube is patent so i am being monitored every month to ensure that i am ovulating on my 
good side.
really glad i found this thread look forward to geting to know you all 
love debs
me 32
dh 32
ds 4
1st ep june 05 
2nd ep may 07


----------



## jofi

Hello Shaz, you must be excited about the embryo transfer, it really is amazing what treatments are available. Our cons mentioned Spain to us as well, do they get good results? I know everyone speaks very highly of them.If our current treatment doesn't work we will be looking at going abroad for donor sperm, maybe Turkey. Would donor eggs be an option for you ? I've been thinking about donating eggs in return for sperm but I don't know if it ever happens or if it's even allowed and I'm 36 in March so I might be too old. Best of luck with everything, let us know how is goes.  
Hi Debz, I'm Belfast too !!! Are you attending RFC?  Wishing you every success with the clomid treatment. 
Hi Mary/Kate/Anita.......I dunno what to do about Xmas this year. It's just me & Dh home alone this year as I will know if my tx has worked by 24th/25th. I found it very difficult last time and I think for the sake of my sanity I won't do decorations etc I really wish Christmas was over to be honest.Every year I hope next Christmas there will be 3 of us and every year is s**t with kids and toys and santa everywhere, it kills me, God I'm such a misery ,sorry guys. Moan over.
Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi girls - sorry I've been a stranger but I've been on downer for the past couple of days (nothing to do with meeting you all on Thursday - honest!).

Went to a 60th Birthday Party on Friday nite and boy, did it all kick off!!! I was fine initially and and as the night progressed was chatting away (and tried very hard to ignore the resentment I was feeling towards the girl who was 5 mths pregnant sitting beside me - actually she was DH's cousin's wife - the couple who fell pregnant within a week of marriage...).

One of DH's close friends who knows about our situation was chatting away to me and then his mouthy girlfirend starting talking to me about our situation - who I barely know. And that was it - I freaked!! She tried to tell me that becasue she had a miscarriage once that she knew how I was feeling - I'm sorry but she doesn't. That's like me trying to say that I know how she felt when she had her miscarriage because of what I'm going through at the minute - they are just not the same!! Anyway, she started to p*ss me off and being very mature and adult-like I removed myself from her company but I think because I'd already had a few glasses of wine, I was already beyond help! I remember disappearing to the toilets and trying very very hard to keep the tears at bay.

At the end of the night I found DH being sick at the side of the road and he hadn't a clue how we were going to get home. This is the person who has offered little or no support to me since we heard of our news - what use is he going to be when I need him during (and after) the IVF treatment? So I legged it! Went to my mums and cried my heart out! My eyes are still bloody swollen! We're ok now, had a chat yesterday while mum acted as referee.

I'm just so angry - DH said that I'm becoming obsessed and have lost interest in everything else - he's right. How do I _not_ become obsessed?! I've been told that natual conception is going to be a bit tricky and we're gonna need assistance - which by the way is also a gamble!

JoFi - Christmas?! As far as I'm concerned I can't wait to see the back of it! I've had a terrible year, between Mums illness. DH's redundancy and this.

Rant over.

Anita


----------



## kate z

Hi Shaz and Debs nice to meet you 

i am new too but already finding the support great - good luck with your treatments. i m not organised for xmas at all - went into Belfast yesterday and it was bedlam so think will try the shopping online thing. Took my two year old nephew with me which was great - he is so affectionate i could cry !! But every time I go shopping or anywhere its all babies in prams and pregnant people which never used to bother me when i was more hopeful but is starting to now !! 

Mary thanks for the advice - seeing my consultant 04/12 so will definately have to be a bit more confident in asking what i need to know.

Everyone else enjoy your Sunday 

kate Z x


----------



## holly01

whoooo AB,u have had a hard few days and i can soo relate to ure events(sounds fimilar in this house)i am so sorry u had to endure ure cousins partner trying to be in our gang as such,god i HATE it when people do that u cud thump them but as so many wud say they just dont know what to say to people in our positions and i guess if the cards were turned i know i wud find it a tricky supject,even thou i know u think 'why did they even mention it rite!'

i am glad u and DH have sorted it out and i totally understand when ure hubby reckons u have no interest in anything else as i hear the same here!!honestly i did have a few mths were it totally did take over my brain(4 yrs trying like!!)i talked about it none stop and if whoever i was talking to didnt want to listen then they were the worst person on earth!!!it takes over ure mind!and then one day i decided u know what i have to be stronger than this IF and get on with my life and not live for appointments,injections,tablets blah blah blah,i was living my life around the nxt appointment etc and wud NEVER have said to the clinic i couldnt make an appointment and then a few weeks ago i said hey u know what i have had enuf this yr and want to have the month of december to feel 'normal'(no injections etc)so i rang my consultant and told him i wanted time out that it was messing with my head,marriage,life,work and he said fine....

it was like a ton of bricks being lifted of my shoulders honestly..

now i know u are not long on the IF journey(long enuf u'd say thou!!!)  and u are not getting far yet with ure appointments etc but i would just like to say u have a fantastic DH and family and friends and use them to talk to and dont let it take over ure life(easy sayin rite!)but u need to get out and about and go on hols etc,even an odd nite away to keep 'the magic'in ure life and not have it all about the rite time of the month etc...................................
i hope u dont mind me airing my views and thoughts but when i read ure post i thought it sounded so like me and wanted to offer u some support as u have been fantastic to all the other ladies on here and ure wit has made me laugh so many times,and god i wish i cud have made the meeting on thursday nite to meet all of u grt ladies but hopefully nxt time..

sorry its such a long post,but heh what the hell eh.....hahaha
keep er lit mrs chat soon xoxo


----------



## crazykate

Hey Anita - hope your feeling a little better.  

Perhaps DH still feeling a little raw and resentful about the whole situation that you find yourselves in and maybe he isn't managing to deal with it as well as he thought!  Are you sure that he is as ready for this journey as you are??  It will be full of ups and downs and you are both going to have to be there for each other - specially when the drugs start  

Feel free to ring/PM me if you need to talk!

Welcome aboard Debz and Shaz looking forward to getting to know you.

Hi Mary Jofi and everyone else.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Mrs AB i guess your husband is just making excuses because he knows not having this baby is his fault.  It was the same with my husband he just kept saying it will happen.....of course he was bl**dy right which is so frustrating.  We didnt talk much about it until we actually had dates for our treatment.  He comes from a very big family who knew about our problems with conceiving but i actually think they thought it was my fault.  Somedays i just wanted to say its not me who cant give your son a child its the other way round. But i got over it and now when i think about it i feel so evil.  Well icsi worked for us and at the end of the day some people just cant admit or talk about things they think if they dont talk about it it wont upset us when actually its the opposite i wanted to talk about it all the time.  My dh even didnt tell me his sister was pregnant until she was about 5 months gone i thought she had just put on weight i was so cross with him because i didnt even ask her how she was.

Things will work out take care
Sunny


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Well you have all been busy today!

A big welcome to Shaz and Debs.
Shaz your treatment sounds so exciting I hope it all goes to plan. Does it take alot more organising having your treatment abroad? I have to say I am very jealous about you going to Barcelona, no nothing to do with your tx!!! I love that city and the shopping is so fab there, I have never seen so many shoe shops in my life!!!
Debs I'm another clomid woman (crazy woman!) so any advice you need let me know, watch out for   the hot flushes

Anita P/M on the way to you.

I hope everyone else has had a nice weekend. I have to go for my scan in the morning, even though I forgot to make the appointment I'm just going to turn up and sure I'm sure they'll fit me in (being the VIP that I am!!!!!!)
I'll let you know how I get on.

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Maryc, the clomid can't be that bad!!  You are early with your Christmas decorations.  Hope the scan goes well in the morning.

Shaz, welcome to the board.  I'm sorry to hear about your failed attempts.  That is really exciting about embryo adoption, is it only available in Barecelona?

Debs, welcome to the board as well.  Good luck with your clomid.

Jofi, I know what you mean about thinking you will have a baby by the following Christmas.  It is hard so I just try and keep busy.

Anita, it sounds like you have had a hard year.  Your DH will be there for you when you start treatment - he can get involved with the injections and certainly on EC day!!  I think men can feel a bit left out during this treatment as it all geared towards women, esepcially if they feel they are their precious 'manhood' is at fault!

Katez, good luck with your appointment on 4th.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## Shaz

Hi.....
Thank you for all your welcomes.... .....helps to make you feel relaxed!! Have had a bit of an emotional day today ...but i just think our trip to Barcelona is catching up with me and the realisation we are back next month again.

Jofi...hi.....IM, which is Instituto Marques have given us 35% with frozen embryos and 60% with fresh embryos...their website is very good and explains a lot about what they do on it. We never knew of its existence, until our follow up appt with Dr.Traub, after last failed cycle, and he gave us their web address. Due to financial constraints Enbryo Adoption programme only option at present...but something we have really looked into and thought about..its great to have this option and with spanish laws bein different with anonymity.
Web address is..... www.institutomarques.com ....hit the english button!!!...and watch their video

MaryC....it wasnt too difficult to organise going to IM...I started contacting them mid September thru emails which I must say were answered promptly. I just had to send them thru some details re treatment so far...and some blood results for hep C etc. We had to have these redone as my last results were more than 6 months old G.P. took care of these..DH had to hav recent semiinology done so royal obliged promptly when they wer bein paid!!! Once we had our appt date we booked flights with good old easyjet and got really good website fo accomodation and taxi transfers.....fantastic city..fantastic sights...and yes fabulous shoe shops!!!  I must say they are good if you cant get tests done here..will add to bill but not that expensive....

Fionab....Hi I think that there is some places in Russia..i came across a website once, and also america..but as usual a lot more expensive there...IM ticked a lot of boxes for me and so far thank God I can't fault them..they all speak good english, which is a gr8 help....

I'm sending evry1 hugs   .....sometimes its tough and all you want is a hug...
Have a good week and    for any1 having tests or appts or EC's etc..
good luck, Shaz.


----------



## SuziT

Hi Ladies, can I join you again please

Brief history.... ttc for past 13 years. various attempts at ivf with rvf and origin but never got end result
last year we tried using donor eggs (my niece) with origin.  didn't get any frosties and still had bfn.  

then break through, my niece offered to act as surrogacy for us. after much consideration we decided to go for it, and 6 months later we are pregnant!!!.  Had our first scan and all is well,  .  Still very early days, and cant announce to the world yet what is happening but things are looking up!

would love to chat to others.  I know our situation is unusual but................

Nickyxx


----------



## Mrs AB

Holly - thanks so much for your message - it lifted my spirits no end.  I thought I was turning into some sort of demon wife and would wake up some morning with horns protruding from my head.  God!  I just hate this feeling of powerlessness (what a long word!) I hate it, I hate it, I hate it! I'm now officially throwing my rattle out of the pram.  

Sunny/Fiona/Kate - a big thank you for your words of comfort/advice.  I'm sure I'll stop feeling sorry for myself soon - I can be a moany wee beatch!  I am currently shaking myself free of all negative thoughts, promise!

Admit, you missed me didn't ya?!  Go on, don't be embarrassed!  

To further fuel my feelings of inadequacy and isolation I went to my nephew's 3rd bday party today.  I didn't expect to see so many babies and toddlers.  Gimme a break - I don't frequent Indiana Land that often!  So, there was me and poor DH surrounded by screaming youngsters, crying babies and extemely mucky faced toddlers (urgh - mental note, chocolate and children do not go together!  Especially when they want to give you a huge slobbery kiss).  I'm sure our forlorn faces were a right sight.  So, I was standing in the corner of the room, minding my own business and this little 18 mth old waddled over to me and proceeded to grab both of my legs, demanding that she was lifted!  I hadn't a clue who she was!  Of course who was I to turn down such a delightful offer.  I lifted her and we had an interesting chat that lasted all of 2 seconds before she started pulling my hair and wrecking my perfectly applied make-up (is it really obvious that I don't have children?!).  Anyway, her little gesture lifted my spirits - she was a real cutie!  DH actually admitted to me later that he found it difficult and he felt a little 'out' - PROGRESS!!!!

MaryC - hope all is well at your scan tomorrow.  Let us know how you get on.

Kate/JoFI - hows the ol' injections coming along?  Any nasty side effects?

Welcome to the site Shaz/Debz and Nicolat - I wish you all the best in your journeys.  

Speak soon

Anita


----------



## crazykate

Morning all,

Well no side effects yet just really really tired - got up and done injections on sunday morning and went back to bed until 1.30pm  .  My twin sister gave birth to a baby boy yesterday evening so of course I had to go the hospital felt a little bit odd   but I'm pleased for her.

Hope you're feeling much better Mrs AB.

Jofi let us know how the scan went.........or have I missed that post?

Kate


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,

hope you are all ok.

Hallo and welcome to shaz,debz and nicolat  .

Mrs AB    ,

you have really been through the mill this weekend! I hope you and dh are ok again now- I find too this whole thing puts such a strain  on your relationship. 
You are really brave going to your nephews party too and well done for seeing the funny side of it.I am completely with you on the chocolate thing!
We have both a baby birthday party and a christening this weekend. I feel all eyes will be on us  wondering how we are coping.Sometimes I find the sympathy hard from some and I am with you on others trying to relate to your situation when they have no idea!!
Hang in there girl -it will all be worth it in the end.

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Hallo again,

2nd post. Keep losing longer posts hence 2 shorter ones  

Hallo Fionab- glad your wait is over and your ICSI is about to start.I have everything crossed for you. 

Hallo also to JoFi- I hope it is 3rd time lucky for you and you have a special pressie this Christmas. .

Hi MaryC- hope the scan went well today and they realised you were a VIP! .I remember the hot flushes well.Hope the increased dose does the trick this month.

Hi kate z and good luck with the clomid too.

Hi crazykate- hope the drugs aren"t sending you too crazy and good luck for your EC next week.

Hi to Sunny- hope all is well with you and the twins.

Hi to holly -good luck for op in January.

Hallo to everyone else I"ve missed (apologies!) 

Dahlia x


----------



## jofi

Hiya Kate, the scan went well, plenty of follicles on each side. Dr B threw my leg over his shoulder !    All very reassuring. You have your's tomorrow?  Good luck with that, It's nice to see evidence of the drugs actually working.
Hey Anita, back to your old self girl, good to see. You know it's easy to be hard on yourselves & each other but when you look back at this time you will see that actually you have had  horrible & shocking news.To be angry & confused (or throwing up at the side of the road ) seem like a pretty normal reaction to me.Give yourselves a chance to absorb everything. If it's any comfort the IF journey has made David & I closer than ever, that's not to say we have big heart2hearts about it all the time but we are there for each other all the same. It will all work out. Men and women deal with things very differently. God I sound so patronising ,sorry, it's just I remember exactly how I felt at the same stage and it all seemed so unfair and so hopeless, but there is hope and you have each other. BTW you are not a moany anything.....you are a perfectly nice normal intelligent woman who has had some bad news. 
Hello everyone, I'll be back on later. Seems like such a nice day think I'll go out. Anyone see War of the worlds last night? It was really good, great crowd all aged rocker types, like us lol.
Catch ya later. xxx


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Well I had my scan this morning, they fitted me in, great service over at CAH. No ovulation yet, although it is only CD11/12 so I have to so back on Thursday but it's looking hopeful as one follicle is already 10mm.
I got Dh's S/A results and what super news it is  ! Everything is pretty much normal and mob/tility is 92% which is great news. He's on cloud nine, I told him that this great result must be as a result of his HOMER SIMPSON style diet!!!!! I told him to go eat another bun!!!! After Thursday nights meeting there was much talk of a diet taking place but todays results have got him off the hook, he is so delighted, he keeps smiling  and calling himself 'GOLDEN BALLS'. Men never grow up, ladies I hope you all realise we are all trying to have children with big children!!!, no matter how mature they may seem!
Just back to the ovulation thing and clomid, I have read on a few threads that said you should count day one of your cycle from the following day if your A/F comes after 3.30pm in the afternoon. THIS IS NON SENSE!!! I checked it with the fertility nurse today and she said no way, CD 1 is from as soon as your A/F starts no matter what time of day it is.

Jofi fab news about your follicles lets hope everything works out well this month, just alot of waiting and nail biting to do now!

Crazy Kate, are you getting excited? the countdown for you EC has started only a few days now.

Anita, I have contacted BT about changing my number!!! (JOKING)

Hi to everyone else hope you are all feeling well today.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to the board shaz, debz and nicolat.

Mrs AB, sorry to hear that you've had a rough weekend.

Christmas coming, I was dreading it over last weekend but I'm ok now.  Still have the Christmas shopping to do.  I know what I'm getting everyone.


----------



## MaryC

Cate1976, how are you getting on these days? what stage are you with tx?

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

I see we have a Christmasie theme to our favourite website - Bah, hum bug!!

Mary - you are one cheeky wee madam - I shall rise above it.....

I have a few things to talk about today:

1.  I don't like Monday's (fighting a strong urge to burst into song here) and I'm not a morning person so this morning when I sat at my desk and the girl in my office (who announced to me that she was pregnant the day after I found out that my hopes of pregnancy were much more of a dream than I had realised) pounced over with that pregnancy glow (trying not to spit that out through clenched teeth) to me asking 'are you ok Anita, you don't look yourself'.  My, my, I had thought of the various responses to this as I was left with no choice but to look at her blossoming belly (cos it was at eye level - i think she's actually putting fake tan on it - how common...) my immediate response was to inform her that her presence was making me quite nauseous and to take her and her ill-fitting maternity jeans to the other side of the bloody office for the next 4 months!  But I didn't.

2.  On my way to work this morning I saw a homeless bloke, who I pass every morning and who I sometimes give a few quid to, cradling his homeless dog - he had wrapped the dog in a cardigan and put a little hat on its head to protect it from the cold - and the dog was loving every minute of it.  Gee, if I could I'd take that bloody dog home....I know I'm supposed to be more sympathetic to the needs of the homeless man but I can't help it - sometimes I prefer animals to people.  Although, if it was an Oriental Red then I'd probably just throw it a wee blue-moulded crust or somethin....

3.  The human body completely and utterly astounds me!!!!  I mean, just when you think you know it all.  Bam!  It throws a spanner in the works.  As you all know - I am a great believer in research and I've gotten to grips with the whole menstrual cycle and ovulation and Basal Body Temperature thingy and I have a typical 32 day cycle - I've yet to meet someone who has the text-book 28 (I'm sure you're all going to now tell me that you are, aren't you?!).  And I got my AF today - 5 days early!!!!  EARLY!!  I've heard of AF's being late but not bloody early.  So, that's it - no more reading, no more second guessing - i'm throwing the towel in!

JoFi - why on earth did your Doc throw your leg over his shoulder!  I'm concerned!  Either way, fantastic news.  Nice?  Normal?  Don't push the boat out love!!  I mean to say!  You could be talkin about your ruddy follicles there for all I know!

Kate - where are you chick-a-dee?

Dahlia - thanks for your hugs and words of wisdom.  In relation to the chocolate comment I made earlier - i'd like to clarify - I find it stomach churning when the chocolate starts to dry in and goes all crusty!  And I want to have children?!  Simple, I'll just ban chocolate....

Anita

xo


----------



## crazykate

Hi All

Welcome aboard Nicolat.

Thanks for your PM Anita you are such a great support - this is me just HOME from WORK    So I'll not be hanging around long.  Got Follie scan tomorrow at 8.30am so going to have an early night.  Just wanted to say thanks  

hope everyone's ok

Kate


----------



## jofi

best of luck Kate  

Anita, don't forget the brie for the mouldy old crust


----------



## Fionab

Nicky, welcome to the board.  I'm glad that your niece is being a surrogate for you.

Kate, glad you have had no side effects.  Good luck for the scan tomorrow.

Jofi, I'm really glad that you had plenty of follicles.  Just a week to EC.

Maryc, I'm glad that the SA results were good and that your follicles are growing.  I always thought that day 1 was when your AF came regardless of the time.  The only time this is different is with the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor which assumes if your AF arrives before your testing time then that is day 1 otherwise day 1 is the following day.

Anita, I do have a 28 day cycle even with endometriois but it has only came late never early.  I can always rely on my BBT as it drops down a lot that morning.

Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

I knew it!  I knew someone would come forward with a '28-day cycle' confession!  Fionab, you should consider yourself an extemely privileged lady!

Kate - I'm currently visualising lots and lots of follicles in preparation for your scan tomorrow!  You must let us know how you get on.

JoFi - Brie?  You gotta be kiddin'!  A bit of ol' cheddar not good enuf for your wee darlin'?!  How are you feeling at the mo?  I've flutterbies in me belly when I think of you and Kate's journey so far!

Mary - I was going to ask you a question, but there's no point, with you probably being all tucked up in bed with Golden Balls - you know what they say girls, self praise is no recommendation....

Anita


----------



## jofi

omg I know. Trying not to dwell on the ec. Getting excited about the tx too though. Perversely this is my favorite time. I'm full of hope, I'm the centre of attention, everyone is wishing me good luck and I get to be anal about diet and supplements. It's much harder after et, you go from having lots of medical attention and being terribly important to being totally left to your own devices. They literally put the embryos back in and 2 weeks later you fill out a slip of paper to tell them if you got pregnant or not and if you are lucky you get a follow up sometime in the next 3 months. Down to earth with a big bump.
Of course if I get my BFP I may never come down to earth again.
What are you doing tonight? Chatroom?


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm waiting......


----------



## jofi

ffs......the chat room , i'm there on my todd  !!!


----------



## crazykate

Well morning all

Just a quick update to let you know how I got on this morning.......... 

I have got a bunch of grapes on both my left and right sides which is good but the down side is that only 3 of them on the right side are 12mm 7/8 of them are approx 10mm (is mm right btw?) and the rest are fairly small........the harsh reallity of it all is starting to set in - Friday's scan is D day so can I have a huge follie dance please?


----------



## jofi

fantastic news Kate and yes it is mm, don't be disappointed they have plenty of time to grow. The RFC didn't measure mine at all so it isn't that crucial. x


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.  Still waiting for the review appointment to arrive.  Have realised that I'm going to have to buy my Nieces Christmas present online.  My local toyshop has some Fisher price Roll a Rounds in the window and every time I walk past, I find myself wishing that DH and I could be buying presents for a LO.  it's been tougher the last 6 weeks since my Nieces first birthday.  The only way I can explain it is that my Nieces birthday was like the stone hitting the water, although the stone has now sunk to the bottom and gone I'm still feeling the effects from the ripples.  I'm hoping that once DH and I have had the review and have an idea of when tx will be, then I'll find it easier.  I've been doing really well the last couple of weeks as well then bam something comes along and hits me where it hurts.


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone ,

Follie dance for Kate    

  .

Hi Cate  ,

I bought my nieces Christmas pressies online too-like you could not have faced going into the shops!.Thank goodness for the internet. Hopefully when you get your review and make a plan you will start to feel better.

Hallo to everybody else  

Dahlia x


----------



## Fionab

Kate, good luck for your scan on Friday - hope you have loads of follicles.      

Cate, it can be hard seeing all the toys especially at this time of year.  Keep your spirits up and I hope you hear about your review soon.

Hi to everyone,
Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Crazy Kate, that's great news that there is movement don't worry about the follicles there is loads of time for them to grow, You only need one good one at 18mm and your sorted!!!
Kate this array is for you!

                         

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone

Thanks for the follie dances heres hoping they work


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate - really chuffed that things are progressing well.  This is just for you:

                

Anita


----------



## crazykate

awwwwww fanks need that tonight


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate - what's wrong babe?


----------



## crazykate

Just back from sister's house feeling it a little tonight


----------



## Mrs AB

Ohhhh, that's a tricky one, eh?  I know exactly how you feel - although your emotions are most probably on high alert at the mo.  You're looking at that wee bundle of joy wishing it was you.  It's only natural Kate, I went to a christening a few months ago and as I was holding the baby the only thing I was thinking was, 'please let it be me, please let it be me'.  It's heart-wrenching - the emotional pain can sometimes be overwhelming but you feel you've got to put on this front because you're supposed to be happy for the proud parents.  When really it's just another painful reminder of the one thing in your life that's missing.

Kate, all I can say is hold tight and focus your strength and positivity on the fantastic progress you're making and will continue to make to reach your goal.  

Big bear hug.  If I could hug you now, I would.

Anita
xo


----------



## crazykate

Thanks Anita that's exactly it - day 8 of stimming so I'm probably most definitely more emotional.  Going to have an early night and hope that I feel better tomorrow  

Nite nite babe xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate - these bubbles better do some good - I've only sent you 27 in the past two days!

To all of my other budding FF's - I hope you are all well (oh, alright, that includes you too MaryC!).

Anita


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls,

Thanks for all the advice re: waiting list.  I am not coping well with all this waiting business! But as they say good things come to those who wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Myself and DH are just back from a well deserved break in Donegal......our problem as you know is male factor related.  During the weekend when I talked about fertility problems/ICSI etc my DH got real aggitated, which is understandable! The thing is I view this as OUR problem and dont for one a second ever make my DH feel it is solely his.  Sometimes I feel it is best to talk but he wants to block it out! Does any one else ever feel like this? SB


----------



## sunbeam

Hi ya Mrs AB see your are online whats the craic? and congratulations to crazykate....good luck! SB


----------



## Mrs AB

SB - sorry I couldn't reply to your message last night - DH positively ordered me to turn the puter off!  I gave in on that occasion.

I can completely relate to what you're saying - my DH was not very vocal at all when we were first told - he said nothin during the whole consultation and afterwards was very defeatest about the whole thing.  His attitude was that no amount of talking was going to change anything and we are doing nothing about it until March next year - so, what is there to talk about?  I can see where he's coming from - but we had a massive bust up last weekend - it was only then that we were able to discuss our different approaches to this subject.  Mum put it very simply - DH should not keep it all in and talk a little more and I should not talk about it sooo much - to be honest at the minute I could talk about it 24hrs a day - but I know that's probably a little ott.  I know he feels the same as me about the whole painful situation but he doesn't feel the need to talk about it quite as much as me.  Hope this helps.

Kate - Thinking about you - hope you feel better today.

Mary - where ya been?!  

Girls, you're not going to believe this - remember I screamed joyously when I was able to find a tiler to finish my bathroom?  Well, he's let us down!!!!  This is where I cunningly turn my attention to Jofi (you see, her DH is a tiler - hee, hee, hee) and talk about how she is the best FF in the world and how her DH is an incredibly talented and gifted individual   and if he could find it in his heart to take pity on a damzel in distress who has a beautifully designed bathroom with wonky tiles......(I'm giving it everythin I've got here - you will never witness this amount of grovelling again - this is truly an historic moment!). 

I'll just go then (feeling sorry for me yet?!) and erm, clean my bathroom cos even though there's no floor and grout where there should be tiles and tiles where there should be grout, it still looks pretty good when it's clean (surely you gotta have a tiny bit of sympathy now?!).  So, erm, see you later.....

Your devout, comitted, understanding, humble and loyal FF

Anita


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Fiona and Dahlia.  If someone had told me a year ago that I'd be feeling the way I do at the moment with the slightest thing hitting me where it hurts, I'd have said that I'd cope but here I am having to buy Nieces Christmas present online rather than face toy shop.


----------



## MaryC

Girls, Girls, Girls,

I am most concerned for you all, well most of you!!!, and also the general Ba Humbug feeling that is sweeping through this thread. It is Christmas  so cheer up and start to focus on what you've got not what you're missing, and just think 2008 is only just around the corner and sure we will nearly all have tx in 2008 so we could all get pregnant. I'm sure you can tell I'm a glass half full kind of person!!! I know some, if not all of you will want to kill be when you read this, and I'm sure some of you may be thinking that it's easy for me as I already have a child! Well it doesn't quite work like that although I would easily admit that this time around is nowhere near as bad as first time. I just think that this time of year is a good excuse to count your blessings! 
I understand that it is difficult having to buy gifts for children when you would love to be buying for your own baby. I was the opposite, when my first niece was born I went crazy buying baby girl clothes, she was my chance to buy then all, something that I had been longing to do! I know it's not the same but I took comfort in it, all my nieces and nephews are spoilt by me even now!!

I know that there are alot of people who don't like Christmas no matter what and that's fine, everyones different. I suppose what I've been more concerned about is people's mental attitude rather than their lack of decorations!! I just think we need to cheer each other up as much as possible, especially when we are feeling down, this is not to say you don't understand their feelings or have sympathy for their circumstance.
I hope someone understands my thinking!!!!! 
Rant/Lecture over.

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Gee, I feel like a scolded child!! Well, I _did_ say Bah, humbug in a previous post but it was mostly lighthearted, miss! 

You know, there's a first time for eveything and you know what? Mary is right! We should be counting our blessings - however, I have said in the past that whilst I have been dealt a pretty harsh blow - it could be worse. Me and DH have our health and our families (although, I could see his far enough sometimes) - I'm incredibly lucky to still have my mum because of what she suffered in January. BUT! I'm still looking forward to putting this year behind me and looking ahead to what 2008 brings.

So, to back Mary's corner, if you're writing a post this week, it would be nice if one of your comments included what you like most about Christmas!

I'll kick things off, let me think, erm. Oh, I like spending 3/4 hours on putting up and decorating my fabulous tree! I'm not joking - because of my OCD it takes a very long time! The branches have to be angled and spaced correctly, the baubles must be equally dispersed etc. etc. And I have to say, I do love to see the house lit up! Now, don't panic! It doesn't look like Santa's grotto - it's very understated, sophisticated and classic - actually a bit like me! Who am I trying to kid, eh?!

Hugs and Kisses

Anita

Kate - where are you?!


----------



## crazykate

Here I am sorry I'm late  

You'll be glad to hear I'm much better today   

Been round at mum and dad's setting up his sky broadband package and then out for some Christmas shopping which is now about halfway done woooooohooooooo.  

I have to say I'm with Mary on this lecture/rant I do exactly the same with my neices and nephews!  Haven't got Christmas tree up yet maybe this weekend or next.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## MaryC

Hi all,

Anita,I'm glad to see you didn't start a petition to get me evicted from the NI thread.

Don't get me wrong I have had a really hard year and will be glad 2007 is over, roll on 2008, but in saying that there are always at least a few good times/moments too!

Just one more thing I don't want anyone to feel they can't have a good chat or moan to me at any stage, I have been there too! I was just worried we were all starting to focus a little too much on the negatives and that's not good for anyone.
I think one of the hardest parts of this whole fertility thing is trying to keep things in perspective, well I know at times it has been for me.

Well does anyone have any gossip this evening?

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate!!  Nice to hear from you - I was getting worried.  At one stage I was considering phoning you!  Bet you're glad you posted now, eh?!

Ah, Kate, you didn't say what you most like about Christmas.  I'll let you disclose this important information in your next post.

I haven't even started my xmas shopping yet - because I'm a Civil Servant (which automatically means I'm hard working, committed, dedicated, blah de blah) I get a concession for xmas shopping.  I took mine today and guess what - Loose Women was much more appealing.

Anita


----------



## Mrs AB

For goodness sake!!  Mary, you haven't said what you like most about Christmas!  are any of you actually reading my blinkin posts!!!  Get with the programme!

Huh!


----------



## MaryC

Hi Kate, great to hear your feeling good, not long now! When is your next scan to see what size the follicles are, mine is in the morning. The 8am appointments are a killer not the most pleasant thing before you've even had your breakfast!!!!

Anita, any more wallpaper shopping?

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

WHAT DO YOU LIKE MOST ABOUT CHRISTMASSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Anita,

I like lovely presents, and preferably loads of them!! I love all the decorations too, I keep walking back and forth past my Christmas trees (I have two) and admiring them, then I declare how gorgeous they are!!! I never tire of doing this, every year is the same, DH thinks I'm Mad 
I also love listening to the Rat Pack Xmas songs CD + Nat King Cole too.
Anita my list is endless, it could be a long night!!!!!


----------



## MaryC

I would love a night away in a hotel, can anyone recommend a nice hotel not too far away?


----------



## MaryC

Anita and Kate where are you? have you gone to the chat room and not told me?


----------



## Mrs AB

Thank you.  At last!  I'm tired of this game - shouldn't have been so blinkin hard!

Nat King Cole?  Rat Pack?  Bleedin Heck!  Obviously before my time.....

Bought some metallic burnt orange baubles for me stupendous tree - should compliment the bronze/gold very well me thinks.  

Also bought the most gorge garland thingy for my limestone fireplace (my fireplace is masseve and screams 'I'm a focal poinnnttttttt'!)  you know those vine balls that people put in bowls n stuff, well I bought ones that have lights inside - ummmm fantastic.  Trust me, gorge.

I'm too traumatised to think about wallcoverings (you really shouldn't say wallpaper - very common.....) when my Spa-like bathroom that has a square basin and wenge furniture and tumbled-marble border tiles (that run verticially btw) are being cast aside because of my DHs really appalling handy work!!

Anita


----------



## Mrs AB

Ohhhh, night away, eh?!  A bit of the old Mr & Mrs Smith, eh?!  That recent SA is really coming up trumps!


----------



## MaryC

Have you found a tiler or is Jofi avoiding you? I can give you some numbers of very good tilers but they won't be few until the new year.
I doubt the night away will be until at the earliest jan so the s/a will be a distant memory.


----------



## MaryC

Anita, how dare you question my taste in festive music, and you call yourself sophisticated!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Ahem, excuse me - I wasn't judging, I'm just not old fashioned.  That's all.....


----------



## MaryC




----------



## crazykate

Mary ask DH to take you to the Slieve Russell hotel and have you pampered it is out of this world gorge!

I love going to mum's on Christmas morning to see everyone else opening their pressies specially the little ones!  My mum fosters so it's extra special to see kids who have nothing getting a real surprise and loads of pressies they may not otherwise have received! oh and the Christmas music when I'm dressing up my christmas tree (that's far too big for my living room btw)

Mary good luck with your scan tomorrow.  My next one is on Friday morning at 8.20am    this will determine whether EC goes ahead on Monday or not.


----------



## MaryC

Kate is this cycle your doing NHS or private?


----------



## Mrs AB

You're being cryptic now!  Me no understand!


----------



## crazykate

Private this time.  NHS first consultation on 14th December


----------



## MaryC

Anita if your last post was for me I was giving you a Hug, I know you will be startled with my show of affection!!!


----------



## crazykate

Logging off for the night girls - catch you tomorrow


nite nite xoxoxo


----------



## Mrs AB

Oh!  It worked!

Good luck with both of your scans this week.  Kate, I'll be thinking of you on Friday - such an important day!!  I feel like a third wheel here.  I'm doin nathin!  Boo, hoo.

Anita


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary, I'm missing Bourne Identity sitting here, eagerly awaiting your post!  Hurry up, woman!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Haven't had time to post recently, but have been reading and keeping up with all your posts.  Good luck for your scans and ec jofi and crazykate.  Sorry to hear you weren't yourself anita recently, glad to see your back to your fun self.....

Having christmas at home this year and having both families, i love having load of people around on xmas day, makes it more special....

Did anyone read about the HFEA wanting to only transfer one embryo per tx to cut down on multiple births etc....?  Seems unfair to reduce our chances anymore...  

Welcome any newbies and good luck to everyone else.....


Missyxx


----------



## Mrs AB

Missy - you're playing the Christmas game!  Excellent!

And yes, I read about that in the DailyMail - I was quite deflated actually.  It will mean reduced success rates, increased costs and extended waiting lists (they're planning on capping multiple births to 10% - how on earth can you try to cap it!).

It's pants!  I think more people may consider going abroad cos they don't have any limits.

How are you anyway?

Anita


----------



## MaryC

Hi Missy,

I was waiting to see how long it would take someone to mention the restricted transfers! I think it is ridiculous only putting back 1, most other European countries put back at least 3 so couples in the UK have been had their chances cut already with only 2. I think it's hard enough for couples to have to going through the rollercoaster of tx and then to have only a small chance for it work. What about the fact that you only get 1 free tx anyway, so it means most couples are going to have to private whether they can afford it or not. I know multiple birth  pregnancies are more high risk but twins are quite common now and with all the advances in medicine you think they would be even more equipped to deal with them. It all comes down to money, they haven't the money or resources to fund and support preg women with one child get alone a few babies!! 
I think they are being very short sighted, look at the mental health implications of a decision like this and what all those couples are going to have to go through and what situations it could lead to.

What do you think?
Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Hey Anita

Not doing too bad, this website help to keep me sane...... I enjoy reading all the posts and knowing that everyone is in the same situation, makes it a wee bit easier. Dh just wonders what is the attraction to the computer every night, bit like yours having to drag you away.   

I couldn't believe it when ever i read the paper, not like to costs enough now.. i think people sit down and try to see how can we get more money out of unfortunate people.....Abroad was the other option that we thought of too when we read that..

I take it the meeting went well last week, anything interesting?

Hey MaryC 

Your right the chance of success is small as it is this will only reduce our chance even more... It puts alot more strain and pressure on everyone. I think a life without a baby is a lot harder than one with twins something you can cope with and for most of us would be over joyed about.  It is always about money at the end of the day they do not consider personal circumstances.. I think alot of the people that make these rules up have children and do not understand the real hardship and journey many people go through with tx etc.. 

Missyxx


----------



## MaryC

Is tx abroad alot more expensive? I'm sure if it's not then by the time you pay for flights accommodation etc it must cost a packet.
What happens when they do a transfer and then you have to fly, does that not effect your chances of pregnancy?


----------



## MaryC

I'm off to bed, night Missy and Anita.


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

just a quick note before bedtime 

Best things about Christmas -Christmas trees,indulgence  , catching up on sleep and seeing family ( in moderation of course  )

This ones for Mary!    

  

   

Joking aside- it is agood time to take stock and count your blessings though and who knows what next year will bring   .

Hi to Missy and Anita (think you may be the only ones still up )

Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC

Dahlia, top of the class for you, you deserve a gold star for the decorative display on your last post!!!

I hope everyone is well. I had my scan this morning the biggest follicle I have so far is 14mm so getting there! I have to go back in the morning, these early mornings will be the death of me!
I am delighted I have managed to get a dress for my friends wedding at the end of the month, I was starting to panic a bit as nowhere seemed to have anything I liked or that fitted properly, but the dress i got is lovely, I'll be the 'belle of the ball' well in my own head anyway!!!

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Things I like about Christmas are:

1)  Being a Christian, it's about celebrating the birth of Jesus.
2)  Spending time with family, my parents are coming over this year so that'll be good.

I do enjoy decorations, Christmas dinner and the presents but it's the above 2 that are most important for me.


----------



## buba

I just wanted to say hello as I am from Northern Ireland and feel very much alone as everyone around me has kids.  I have been ttc 4 years now and have suffered 3 mcs within one year.  I was diagnosed with a Uterine septum which was corrected by surgery last Jan but have been unable to conceive in the past year and am due to have an HSG tomorrow to check the state of my uterus.  I am really confused as to what to do now and can't believe I am about to turn 37 and do not have a much wanted family.

Would love to correspond and get to know girls in the same position, especially close to home.

Annie xx


----------



## MaryC

Hi Annie, 

Welcome to the NI thread I'm sure you'll be part of the furniture in no time! Good luck tomorrow with your HSG, where are you from? where are you being treated? You have been through an awful lot I'm sure you have found it very difficult at times. What has your consultant told you your options are now? Did you conceive naturally in the past? Sorry for all the questions, it can help if you put a brief summary of your situation on your profile, it pops up at the bottom of your messages, it saves you having to answer the same questions over and over again!
I have sent you some bubbles for good luck too!

Mary


----------



## jofi

Hello buba, I hope your HSG today brought you some good news. What a rotten time you have had, maybe these investigations can be a turning point and you can get some answers. I'm not familiar with your condition but I know a lot about waiting for a much wanted child when it seems the rest of the world take their fertility for granted. Don't fret about the next step just yet, the doctors will be able to advise you on your options. This site has been a huge source of support to it's members and I hope you find some comfort here. If there is anyway I can help don't hesitate to ask, even if you want a good moan, this is the place to do it. 

Missy thanks for remembering my scan, it's so hard to keep up with what stage everyone is at, it's much appreciated. 

Anita, what about these tiles? where did the other guy go ? dh wants to know what you need doing, are they to be ripped off and redone or just fixed up? are you replacing them completely? seems such a waste if your dh has just done them. I can't believe the cs still get a shopping day lol

Kate, how you feeling? I'll post my scan results tomorrow. Are you feeling emotional at all ? I'm crying at the drop of a hat these days, and I'm so sensitive, not angry like pmt but just sad at things on tv and stuff.    and I think everyone's wrong about everything.You seem far too sensible to be crying at the tv. Oh and I can't remember the words for things, maybe cuz I'm off work and just drifting through my days an a bit of a daze.

Maryc goodluck with scan tomorrow, seems like everythings coming along nicely.

Best thing about Christmas ? ( really struggling sorry Mary ) well obviously my blessings are my dh and my sis& family and health.
But Christmas specifically, I like doing the dinner, it's one of the rare occasions I like a bit of classical music, and hopefully there will be something decent on the telly. But if I get my BFP !!!! well it will be the best Christmas of my life and I'll be lost for words.

Anyone up for chatroom later? (not that anyone wants to talk to misery guts).
catch ya later
Fiona xxxx


----------



## MaryC

Misery guts I'll go to the chat room with you!

Fiona, how are you getting on with tx, any idea what size your follicles are now? how many have you got?


----------



## jofi

thankyou mary, gonna run to lidls for fizzy water ( new craving)but be on later if youre here.x


----------



## jofi

Hiya Mary, sorry for rushing off. The thing with the royal is they don't tell you how many or what size, they just have a look and say fine or whatever. I saw on the screen at least half a dozen on each side and they feel at least as big as last time ( my ovaries that is not my follicles ). Origin certainly do things differently. I suppose the RVH take the view that we don't need to know measurements. Am I right in thinking it's more important to monitor your follicles as your'e on clomid? To tell you the truth I went through our first attempt without a clue about all this stuff. I know more in the morning.
Fiona


----------



## holly01

the tree and decorations are up   
and u know what the house is sooo cosy looking....
another year childness.. 

aaaahhhhh well maybe next year eh  

how are all u ladies doing??is scandal 4 me?


----------



## MISSY97

Hey ladies    

How are we all today?

Have all my decorations up too, i never get fed up looking at them some people cant wait to get them down.  

 

          

missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Gee-wiz, the posts are looking mighty colourful this evening!  Not home long from work - supposed to be going to my Christmas do tomorrow - can't be ar*ed.  Take a look out of the window - doesn't really make you wanna get dressed up in unpractical party wear.  Might just wear me skinny jeans and boots.  Don't think I'll drink - must be getting too old for this malarkey.

Nice to see that you're all playing my Christmas game - keep it up girls!  

Don't think I'll put the decorations up for another week or so, need a bit of time to plan my scheme - this is serious business you know!

Kate, good luck for tomorrow and Jofi glad your scan went well.  

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Oh, hi Bubba!

Anita


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone and welcome buba.

Jofi I haven't been too emotional was a little on tuesday after scan Consultant didn't sound too positive (well I didn't think so - maybe the way I picked him up).  Then had to go up to my twin sister's house to welcome her new arrival    I came home, logged on FF, Anita asked me what was up and I sat at the laptop balling my eyes out!!!!!!!!! .  Much better after a good night's sleep.  Scan tomorrow fingers crossed all is well and EC can go on on Monday.  Don't really feel much happening a few twinges here and  there ........ should I be feeling anything else  

Where's your Christmas do Anita?  You might as well drink cos when you start your tx you'll have to cut all that out    My work's do is at The Edge in Belfast at LUNCH TIME!

MaryC how's u?  Good luck with your scan tomorrow - you should be finished by the time I'm going in


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate!  I'm sorry that I upset you - I feel terrible now! (that doesn't happen often, trust me).  I was here for you!  I had a lovely dry shoulder ready and waiting!

Christmas do is in the Moghul Indian Restaurant (yes, you heard correctly).  £5.95 for a buffett?  Happy days.  Ours is at lunchtime too - another reason why I don't wanna drink - I'll be all over the place by 4.00pm - now sit back and visulalise me swaying from side to side and all giddy like a school girl - changed your mind yet?!

Are you nervous about tomorrow?  Bit of a milestone, isn't it?  Got my AF today (.)(.) are positively achin'.

Anita


----------



## Mrs AB

Girls - you are painfully slow tonight.  Come on!!!


----------



## crazykate

On second thoughts better stay off the alcohol then you'll be off your face well before 4pm   

Little nervous about scan tomorrow but that's par for the course!

You didn't upset me it was just one of those moments you know when someone asks you what's wrong and all you can do is cry.  

Anyway late tonight cos DH's mum is in hospital (she has chronic emphasima) so had to go and do the visit thingy - she had a few breathing diffs but she's ok now.

Will post results tomorrow


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm blowing you more bubbles as we 'speak'!  Gotta go, need to get meself organised for this partay.  I'll go and get all glammed up and wonder why I bothered.....These things are always anti-climatic (umm, didn't know I had that word in my vocab - actually quite pleased with myself).

Hugs and kisses to all my FFs.

Anita


----------



## Mrs AB

Someone's blowing me bubbles as I'm blowing bubbles!  How exciting!


----------



## crazykate

ME TOOOOOOO must be us  

Nite nite have a great party!  I'm sure you'll post all the gory details later.

Kate


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate - I feel we have now firmly cemented our friendship!  You're never gettin rid of me now!


----------



## crazykate

oh nooooooooooooooooo (only joking) think I could live with that you're alrite you know


----------



## jofi

Scan went well, and have the consultant we wanted for the biospy & EC. Countdown starts now, yikes!


----------



## crazykate

EC on Monday!  Jofi you're right yikes I'm brickin it a little xx


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to the board Buba.  I can relate to friends having kids.  Since february 05, there's been 12 babies to members of the church DH and I go to.  Quite a few friends have had babies as well.  my sister had a LO October 06 and my cousin's wife is pg with #2, my cousin married her 2 weeks after me and DH got married.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Jofi and Kate congrats on your super ovaries all ready for EC!!   I'm sure it will all go to plan, do you both have the same consultant?

Cate1976, sorry to hear your not in great form, try and keep the chin up! Are you getting tx at the moment? did you ever find a support group near you? if not why not get your gp to refer you to a nhs counseling service and see if that helps.

I had my scan this morning, good progress from yesterday now 17mm so I should hopefully ovulate over the weekend. This is a pain as we're staying with my dad this weekend so   could be difficult, we'll have to work something out as I don't want to miss this months chance to conceive (Turkey baster could be used yet!!!!!). I'm a little concerned as the nurse told me after this mornings scan that I won't be scanned anymore now they know the clomid is working! I would be alot more comfortable being scanned because then at least you know were you are with your cycle and exact ovulation. I told her I'd have to have a chat with the consultant, I'll have to work my charm on him and get back my scanning privileges.

Anita, I hope your Christmas party goes well, no doubt you'll look fab! Skinny jeans, what a lifetime ago it was that I could fit into skinny jeans!!!!!

Everyone have a great weekend.

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone ,

hooray for the weekend !

Welcome to Buba  .Sorry to read about your miscarriages and I hope your HSG went well today for you.Look forward to "chatting" to you.

  to JoFi and Kate and all the best for ECs next week   .I will be thinking of you. 

 to Cate too whilst waiting for treatment.

Hope the Christmas Indian lunch is going well Anita and the skinny jeans fit afterwards too  . Your Christmas decorations must be fantastic and well thought out. Got our tree yesterday and will decorate next week.Can"t believe it"s getting close!

Hallo Missy and Holly, you are well organised girls already with your decorations. Hopefully in future there will be little hands trying to pull them down and waiting for Santa !!

Hi to Fiona - hope you are well too.Has your treatment started yet ?

Hallo to everyone else to whatever stage you are at!

Off to birthday party for 1 year old nieces this evening, but looking forward to seeing their faces at their pressies!! Then off to see the Rockers from Downpatrick (ASH for those who are not fans!!)

Take care,

Dahlia x


----------



## crazykate

Evening all 

Well I'm sure Anita is probably well and truly off her face by now so we probably won't be hearing from her this evening!  

Mary pleased all is well for you.  I'm feeling all excited/nervous/sick all at once - one day of injections to go and I'm done wooooooooohooooooooooo.

Jofi who is your consultant? What time is EC? and when do you test?

Hi buba - how are you today?

Not sure whether to put tree up this weekend or not (in case I'm too sore next week to do it)or just to do it next week cos I'm off for the WHOLE week!  Jofi is EC painful?


----------



## jofi

Hiya Kate, where did you go? 
My Cons is prof McClure and my ec is Monday first thing.
As far as testing goes, RFC tell you if you get 14 dpt without AF then there  is a good chance you are +ve and you should test. The reality for most women who are -ve is af arriving 10/11 dpt, which is bang on schedule when you consider Ec is our ov day, so its ov +14. If you get a decent HPT that detects 10mlU you could get a positive from day 11.Unlike the RFC  Origins might ask you to come in for a blood test instead.
Don't fret about the EC. It is a bit uncomfortable but it's manageable and your doctor won't let you be in pain. It won't last long maybe 10 or 15 mins. You will feel such a sense of achievement when they tell you how many eggs.
What time is yours ?  I usually get a big shop in and do some cooking beforehand so I can take it easy after. You might be a bit tender after so get your dh to look after you. ( did he remember where he knew me from?). If you need anything at all just ask.
Fiona


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Just wanted to say that I too go to a relexologist who was a midwife & she's terrific.  I reckon she's the same one Starksy attends.  

If any of you are thinking of "foot fiddling" I'd recommend her.  She's great & so understands the infertility pain.

XX


----------



## crazykate

Jofi we're with Origin to be there for 8.30 am on Monday procedure at 9 and then home soon afterwards mum says to come home and lie with legs up against the wall like the film Maybe Baby   DH is off  for the week too so I'll have no problem with letting him do all the running around. 

Get a pt to bring home to do on 27th!

DH is still working on where he knows you from..........its bugging the hell out of him  

Sending you lots and lots of     - hope everything goes well and you have the bestest Christmas you could ever wish for.

Hi Dahlia thanks for your good wishes - hope you had a great night out


----------



## Cate1976

I am close to   and i have to be at work in 30 mins (stock replenisher in Next and that includes newborn/small kids clothes).  DH and I happened to be walking past toyshop and we were looking in the window when he asked what I'm ordering for our Niece for Christmas so we went in and I showed him.  Stood there looking at the toys for age 1 and up is making me ask when we'll be buying Christmas presents for our own LO.  Confidence is low at the moment anyway as I found out on thursday that my application for a job wasn't successful.  Thursday evening is Prayer and Praise at church.  Thursday night, some of my favourite songs were done and normally I'd be stood up, arms in the air singing along but not Thursday, I spent all of it sat on the floor at the back close to  .  2 weeks time my parents are coming which I am looking forward to.  Review appointment hasn't come either, hoping to get that soon.


----------



## Mrs AB

It's me!  I'm back!  Was going to attempt a post last night when I got home but it was just too testing!  Wouldn't have made an awful lot of sense anyway (I hear you saying, no different to any other time...).  Wasn't bad as far as Xmas do's go - was pretty rubbered and had to get up for work this morning - ouch!

Kate and Jofi - I cannot contain my excitement for you both - my cup of excitement runneth over!  My fingers will be well and truly crossed on Monday.  How are you both feeling?  I'm sure it's all you can think about at the minute - I'd be going stir crazy if it was me.  

Mary, glad to see your follies are lookin' good - your staying with your dad this weekend?  Bummer!  You're gonna have to be inventful - a gag perhaps!!

Cate - you seem really, really down at the minute.  Your last couple of posts have been quite sad.  You're gonna have to physically shake all that negativity out of your system!  I won't permit any more negative thoughts!  You hear, missy!  I know what it is like to get into that frame of mind but it isn't good for you or your DH - do something that you really enjoy over the next few weeks - go out for a meal/visit friends you haven't seen for a while/rent a chick flick.  

Good to hear from you Dahlia - the ol' skinny jeans were struggling a bit towards the end of the night, let me tell ye!  Couldn't wait to get home and slip into me pjs!

Hi to everyone else!

Anita


----------



## holly01

what a day ladies
anyone else brave the shops today??and have blisters?  

glad u had a good nite AB, u  much?mines nxt fri nite so will be rubbin thumbs wit ye nxt sat   and then i will go out sat nite and do itall over again                 

hi to all


----------



## jofi

Hey Kate, thats for that and   to you too. Hope you have a very chilled weekend planned, and if I don't get talking to you between now and then good luck for monday, we are having our ec and exactly the same time !!!
Anita, you chattin ?
xxx


----------



## crazykate

Woooooooohooooooooooooooo last injection done!     Didn't think it would be as hard as it was........worse when DH is standing there going bl**dy hell that needle's a fair bit bigger  

Christmas tree is finally up too spent two hours putting it up!

Hope everyone's having a great weekend........think DH and I will go to pics tomorrow night don't know what I'd like to see yet though


----------



## Fionab

Missy, I was reading that about the **** only wanting one embryo, they used to put a max of 3 in then it went down to 2 so hopefully it won't go down to 1, especially when you only get 1 NHS attempt.  It is also the stress of going through the treatment more times.

Annie, welcome to the board.  Which hospital are you with?  

Kate, good luck for EC tomorrow.  I'm glad your DH was so helpful with your injection!!!

Mary, I had to laugh at the thought of you visiting your dad at the weekend!

Jofi, good luck for EC tomorrow.

Cate, I'm sorry you are having such a hard time with everything.  Spend time with your family over Christmas and enjoy the celebrations and time off.

Holly, we did head for the shops but the rain didn't put enough people off, they were packed!!!

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all, 

Everywhere is starting to look all christmassie now with alot of christmas decorations up!!! 

           

Can't believe it is only 2 weeks on tuesday, not that i am trying to depress everyone.  

Good luck for ec tomorrow jofi and Kate, will be thinking of you both.    

Anita glad to hear you had a good night out with work, i had mine last night and it is good to let your hair down once in a while. Mind you paying for it today overdone just a little.      

Fiona, fingers crossed hfea will not reduce it down to one embryo, 2 gives you a wee bit more hope.  

    for Cate, chin up it is hard at times, were all thinking of you.  

Hi to everyone else.....

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

Just a quickie cos battery about to die on laptop!

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes.

JOFI GOODLUCK I'll be thinking of you too.

Anita/MaryC probably won't be on tomorrow (see how I feel) but will catch up with you both on Tuesday trusting you both had a fab weekend!

Kate xoxoxo


----------



## Fionab

Forgot to say earlier that there is a new magazine out called "Pathways to Pregnancy".  I bought it in a local newsagent and it costs £3.95.  I have only read a bit so far but it seems to be very good.

Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

Well what a circus my weekend   was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A word of advice never ever try to conceive while staying at your family home with your dad in the next room, oh and DD asleep in her little Dora bed beside your bed!!!!!!! 
I would have to say that I think it was the most ridiculous situation I've ever been in in my life, very funny at times but also a complete nightmare!!! DH was sooooooo stressed.
Anyway needs must!, so now I have the dreaded waiting to see if was all worth it.

Jofi + Kate I'm so excited for you both, I really hope all goes well tomorrow and that your not too uncomfortable after. The only thing to do is put your feet up and let your DHs take care of you.   

Anita, I'm glad the Xmas party went well, any news or gossip

Fionab, I'm glad my nightmare ttc situation cheered you up. I think maybe you have a wicked side that you have been hiding from your F/Fs!!!

Hi to everyone else I hope you have had a good weekend.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks fiona and Mrs AB.  I'm feeling a little better now.  The latest arrival to a church memebr was dedicated yesterday.  That was so hard.  When all the church memebers gathered round the family, I was already close to   when a friend who ahs been brilliant turned and saw me and put their arm around me and let me     on their shoulder all throught he dedication.  Told my senior leader how I was feeling after church was over and he said that although he knows it's hard, I need to find a way of getting through it.  After DH and I had had dinner, i went upstairs and lay on the bed listening to a CD of worship music.  I'm feeling better now but am still going to get my Nieces christmas present online rather than risk the toyshop again.  Still no word of the review appointment.  I'm wondering if they don't send appointments out during december and that we'll get it in the new year but allowing for the 6 weeks notice, that could put review at Feb/March.


----------



## crazykate

Hiya everyone

Cate sorry you're feeling so down  - why don't you give the clinic a ring to see what's going on?

MaryC what a weekend!

Well Jofi how you feeling?  How many eggs did you get? - EC definitely wasn't as bad as I thought it was gonna be but wait until the painkillers wear off just have a feeling like pulled muscles btw got 22 eggs have to wait for a phone call tomorrow to see how many are good/mature enuf etc etc ET maybe on Thursday.  

I'm currently in bed being waited on hand and foot and lapping it up cos it doesn't happen often.

Anita where are you - how are you feeling you've been very quiet?

Kate


----------



## Fionab

Kate, 22 eggs, that is really great.  Make sure and rest up after that.  Take plenty of water as it will ease the uncomfortable feeling with so many eggs.  

Cate, I would chase up the clinic in case they have missed you and at least you would have a rough date to work towards.

Mary, other people might just agree with you!!!!  

Jofi, hope your EC went well.

Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Kate, that's great news , lets hope most of them are good. You got a bumper amount of eggs your hormones must have been all over the place the last few weeks!!!!
Fingers crossed that everything is OK for ET on Thursday. 

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate!  You're such an over-achiever!!!  Well done you!!  Gee-wiz, you could start your own business with that lot!  I was thinking about you all day - was going to send you a wee text message last night - but decided against it, in case you just wanted a bit of peace and quiet.  I've been feeling fine - I started putting me Christmas decorations up at the weekend and cos I'm such a fussy wee minx it can take quite a bit of time - actually I still haven't finished.  I hate being a perfectionist - it isn't easy ye know!!!!

I need more detail Kate!  What happened today?  Was it sore?  How long did it take?  When will they contact you again?  Was Dh's sample used to fertilise them straight away?  Did they tell you what DHs sample was like?

Cate - keep that chin up!  Look at me - I haven't started any treatment yet and we've been TTC for 3 years!  It's incredibly frustrating, upsetting, demoralising and oh so unfair - but whilst you're allowed to have your up and down days, you still gotta look ahead.  

Hi Fiona and Missy - how you both doin'?  

Jofi - thinking about you - hopefully you'll tune in later and let us know how you got on today.

Mary - your appetitite for gossip is insatiable!!  I had terrible imagery when you described your shennigans at the weekend - hardly the stuff of Mills & Boon, eh?!  But hey, if it works!  PM on its way to you.

A big HELLO to everyone else.

Anita


----------



## MISSY97

hey girlies, 

Kate what a result, 22 eggs you must be well chuffed....

     

how is everyone else today?

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

Hi 

I'm supposed to be resting but it's driving me  .  So just to answer your ?'s Anita.  We had to be at clinic for 8.30 this morning DH provided a sample and then they took me through to the back of the clinic where they perform the procedure.  They took blood pressure, then the anaesthetist came in to speak with me (an added that the usual equipment she uses was broken) and reassured me that I would have plenty of sedation and painkillers!  The procedure lasted about 20 mins (DH would say the longest 20mins he's ever spent) but the length of time depends on the amount of eggs you have.  After it's all done I was taken to the recovery room where my blood pressure was taken a few times and I was given tea and toast which was most welcome cos I was flaming starving    The Embryologist then spoke to us - they clean up all my eggs and fertilize them with DH  .  They will phone between 11-12 tomorrow to let us know how many fertilise and when to go in for ET so fingers crossed everyone.

    for everyone


----------



## Cate1976

Told my senior leader this evening that I'd been listening to a CD yesterday afternoon and am feeling happier, he said that's one way of doing it.  I then said that I'm not fully back on my feet but getting there and he said onward and upward.  I'll give it till Friday, then I'll ring the hospital to see what the story is or if appointment has got lost in post.


----------



## jofi

Hello everyone, no post from me yesterday, spent the day on the sofa watching the box set of 'Bodies'. A good hospital drama set in O&Gynae, anyone seen it? Max Beesley Naked !!!!!!!
OMG Kate I can't believe you got 22 eggs !!!!!! Will you freeze some embryos? In the RFC they hold 7 back for current treatment and often freeze rest, particularly with high numbers like yours. Were you not really shocked ? It really is very good not just to get so many but the fact that you are so receptive to the meds. Well done, dying to hear what progress is made today.
I'm glad to get my EC over and a bit sad at the thought it could all be done soon.Would you believe we nearly slept in ? It could only happen to us. We are late for everything, drives me nuts.Alarm set for 5.30, actual time we woke up.....6.45 ! I had planned tea & breakfast and a relaxing bath. Lucky enough I had had a bath and washed hair etc night before but even so.... DP woke up going OMG we are late, quick shower, fired the clothes on and ran. The fright and panic gave me the worst AF pain ever, so I spent the journey thinking I had shocked myself into ovulating. DP had his biopsy at 7.30 and they got sperm thank goodness. I then had my EC close to 9 was a bit jittery and when I got my injection ( morphine?) I started crying, and not just a wee bit, sobbing ffs! Anyone reading this remember it's just a side effect of whatever that drug is and the staff don't bat an eyelid at it. I felt like such a drama queen though, going ' I'm alright sob sob really I'm grand sob sob'. Funny story, the cons said midway through ' how are you feeling now?' and the nurse replied ' yeah feel fine thanks' LMAO  
I feel a bit wick telling you how many I got, trust me to be cycle buddies with superovary woman there, only joking Kate. Well I got 7 ( lucky 7?) bit surprised as I got 9 on both attempts before and I'm on a higher drug protocol but there we go. Either it's just one of those things or I'm a year older and getting all rusty an stuff. This morning phoned and we have 5 embryos which I was a bit happier about as I had expected less that half to fertilize, maybe it's all those supplements I made DH take. Anyway contented myself with what we got so just waiting to find out grades andget transfer on Thursday ( hopefully ).
I am massive btw totally balloon like, bumped into sister's bil on sunday and his exact words were ' are you with child?' me being the beeach that I am said No and didn't elaborate just revelled in the silence than followed, he didn't even have the decency to get embarrassed. Men! Worse, men that ask personal questions to women they hardly know !
So thankyou Kate Anita Mary Fiona Missy and Cate for your thoughts and support. Anita if you would like any gory detail I'm your woman, love taking about myself me. What happening your tiles btw  
Catch ya later ffs.
congratulations Kate, can't believe I was moaning about being bloated and you never once said a word of complaint!
Fiona XXXXXX


----------



## MaryC

Fiona, congrats on your great EC and fertilization , with 5 out of 7 fertilizing it sounds most definitely like a case of quality not quantity!
I hope everything goes really well the transfer, I will be thinking of you . Are you sore now? Any idea how long the bloating will last?
You should have given that man a slap, what a brat for saying something like that, even if he thought it!!!! 
Take it easy now and make DH do the running about after you, I suggest you get a wee bell and weld yourself to the sofa and be waited on hand and foot.( God love my poor DH if I ever have to have ICSI!!!)

I hope everyone else it doing OK.
Mary


----------



## crazykate

Hiya...........Well I think I've kept you all in suspense for long enough 

Clinic phoned at 11.01 this morning as promised and the result are....... 

out of the 22 eggs that they got 20 were good enough for fertilisation;
there are 13 embryos (lucky for some)
they are keeping 7 out;
and freezing 6;
ET tomorrow at 12noon. 

Feeling a little uncomfortable and yes I look like I'm pg this evening too but I have been out shopping all day and going back out again shortly...............only one more pressie to get and then I'm on the sofa for the rest of the evening.

Jofi seven will be lucky for you.........this time is definitely yours     keep positive.  Do you know what they do with the embies they don't put back?


----------



## jofi

Ah thanks Mary, I'm not too sore at all. I was in more discomfort at this stage in my last treatment. It just feel a bit tender like a bruise. I was sore yesterday so I was completely stationary on the couch all day. DH made me watch Starwars   and then he fell asleep anyway! Today we went to Downpatrick to call in on a friend and although I was fine I got really tired so home now for more sofa and telly. I always get very bloated. I put on lots of weight as well, a half stone per treatment. I don't help matters by overeating of course. The swelling in the ovaries take quite a long time to subside, maybe 2 months or more but it doesn't bother most people. The progesterone makes the digestive system sluggish which adds to the bloating. I tend to gain weight easily and I'm always embarrassed returning to work after unsuccessful treatment looking pregnant.
I have DH doing diy   our house is a bit of an ongoing project, so I think he is fully recovered  
Kate, just saw your post !! Wonderful news, it's really fortunate (and unusual) to have some to freeze. Curious about origin doing your ET a day earlier than mine, I expect every clinic is different. The embies that are not used are just left I'm afraid, you see the decision to freeze must be made immediately and it would therefore be too late to freeze the remaining ones. Bear in mind they select the two best and the remaining embryos most probably would have perished anyway. I struggle a bit with that aspect to be honest but I don't think there is any other way.
You sound so upbeat and calm Kate, you sure you haven't done this before?  
Look after yourself mrs
Fionaxxx


----------



## willow29

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind me butting in, Ive been lurking for some time and have been keeping up with all your news but havent posted as we are still waiting to be put on a waiting list for ICSI. I'm getting so fed up with the paper trail and indefinite waits at the RFC and am now wondering if we should just cut our losses and go to Origin, but we are aware that this is more expensive that RFC.  Has anyone got the rough costs for ICSI at the Royal so that we can compare this to the Royal.  any help would be really appreciated. thanks.


----------



## jofi

Hello Willow,
we have had 2 private ICSI at the Royal. We have had good care and I really like our consultant,but in hindsight if someone had told me how long we would have waited we would have gone straight to Origin. I don't think it's all that more expensive and you can be on the nhs waiting list at the Royal while have treatment elsewhere. Private ICSI at the Royal inc drugs costs approx 3000. We had our 1st appt Jan 05, first private icsi April 06, straight back onto waiting list 2nd private icsi Nov 06 ansd this our nhs go currently , waited 2 years. The waiting times are even longer now because the critera has been widened to include more couples. I had an absolute nightmare with the admin, they would neglect to put me on waiting lists, not answer queries and generally forget all about us, I went ballistic and made a formal complaint before it was all sorted out. So make sure you are on the NHS waiting list, in fact get it in writing and contact them periodically to get an update.
The bottom line is time is a more important factor than money, I know that's easy to say and few people have thousands in the bank ( we certainly don't ) but you will find a way. Leave it too late though and you are done for. 
And on that cheery note welcome to Norn Iron gurls


----------



## MaryC

Kate, great news, I'm sure your stomach is doing somersaults at the moment, a mixture of excitement and nerves. keep calm it will all be over soon and then hopefully you'll have some fantastic news for us all within a couple of weeks.
Best of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you   

Fiona, I love the way you are taking full advantage of your fragile state by getting your DH to do DIY tonight!!! 

Welcome Willow, I'm sure you'll be part of the furniture in no time! How long have you been ttc?
Willow some good luck bubbles on the way to you.

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Kate, in Origin were you sedated for EC or just pain relief?  Also was your DH allowed in with you?  In RFC you are awake throughout and your DH stays with you.  It is really good that you have embryos to go back and some frozen ones for later.  Good luck for tomorrow.    

Jofi, 7 eggs is good and 5 embryos is even better.  That is really good news and I hope ET goes well on Thursday.    

Willow, welcome to the board.  We have just paid £2650 to Royal for ICSI then the drugs are extra.  The first set of IVF drugs we had the last time were around £500 but as we had some left it should be cheaper this time around.

Fiona


----------



## willow29

thank you for your kindness, warm welcomes and advice.  We have been ttc for 3yrs, unfortunately our situation is compounded by genetic issues so we face an uncertain future.  At the moment i feel that I could deal with anything other than waiting.  Jofi our situation with the RFC seems to be developing into something similar to yours and the additional stress and upset is taking its toll. Best of luck with this cycle and to all the other girls on the board.


----------



## MaryC

I'm out with my begging bowl, will someone please increase my bubbles, and i don't care if they end with a 7 or not!!!

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## Fionab

Mary, had to get you over 400!

Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Good woman FionaB. This fancy array is for you,


----------



## Mrs AB

Evening ladies.

Kate - 13 Embies?  Wow!  Take it easy - you've a big day tomorrow.  

Jofi - glad things are going well for you too - 5 Embies is great news, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  

I haven't discussed the t word (can't bring myself to even say it now cos it causes me so much pain and anguish!) because you and DH have been busy with so many other important things!

Got my mum a great Xmas pressie - a photo session with Venture - have any of you heard of it?  Considering what she's been through this year (she really has made a fantastic recovery) I thought it would be a good way of celebrating the fact that she is still with us.  So, I've arranged for me, bro and sis to have a few family snaps.  She'll love it - she loves anything where she is the centre of attention (strange, that kinda sounds familiar...)

I finally finished putting up my Xmas decorations last night - must say the orange looks fab.

Nothing else to report really - did the usual barking at work today, came home, played with me puppy and now I'm going to do the usual battle with my hair.  Why, oh why, did I ever get it re-styled?!

I don't wanna lot for Christmas
This is all I'm asking forrr
I just wanna see my baby
Standin right outside my dooorr

Ohh, I just want you here tonight
Holdin on to me so tight
What more can I do?
All I want for Christmas, is yooooouuuuuu

That song has been in my ruddy head all day.....


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Welcome willow,  

  jofi and kate, both great results - good luck    for your ec.... fingers crossed.  


Dh and i were up at Origin today and paid our deposit so we will be ready to start tx in early january all being well.  Phoned rfc for a check to see if our review appointment was coming up soon but the usual disappointment from them.... We were told previously that our review would be in late dec or january the last 10 times i rang (only joking about 3), today i was put through to the waiting list person or whatever they do and she told me all the appointments are out for january and ours hasnt come up yet.  She more or less said dont be ringing back your details are right and your appointment will be out sometime.  Well talk about going mad, i nearly had to be tied down... Dh had a very sore head or the next couple of hours to say the least..      

I know we are going hopefully in january for private tx but this nhs craic is really starting to do my head in.  They dont have a clue what the other one is doing.. The amount of mess ups and farting around they do is serious. We were told 3 months for a review and that was in september....

Mad mad mad... Anyone else have as many probs with rfc and reviews.......

Winge over, hi to everyone else, hope everyone is good??  

Can't forget these        

Missyxx


----------



## Cate1976

Willow and Jofi, I can relate to being frustrated at the waiting game.  We're waiting for review appointent to arrive.  I'm trying not to think of problems that could be preventing them sending it out.  If I've not heard by Friday, I'm going to phone and ask them.


----------



## SUNNY2007

We had the same problems with the rfc over approx 1 and half year period we actually paid for a review appointment which was £100.00 not something i wanted to pay for as i dont have a lot of spare cash but it did move the process along... you can still pay for a private review but have your treatment on the NHS i have to say after that we did have a lot of admin problems they lost my notes they lost forms promised treatment would start then denied they had said it.  Total disaster even when going for treatment they forgot to call me for my pre treatment visit in the end i wrote a letter to the complaints department but that was a waste of time too.  The times you are meant to be stress free they actually really stress you out.  I always said if they just said your appointment will be sep 2 years away i would have been happy it was just the not knowing and hoping and putting your life on hold.


----------



## MaryC

Hi Sunny, 

You must be so excited this Christmas, is your bump hugh with the twins? Have you any strange cravings? You never seem to mention the fact that your pregnant, I hope it's not because you feel you can't!!! You are a great success story and this should be celebrated, hope for everyone and it wasn't as if it happened for you over night!
So let us know how you're getting on, are they playing football with your internal organs?

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Everyone is very quiet tonight, what are yous all up to    

Missy xx


----------



## blue ribbon

hi missy 
i was just wondering if u could me the low down on the origin i got my letter today and starter pack and i have initial consulation on the 10th of jan and i was wondering what to expect and all. i have had a hsg done and both dh and i both have our hiv and hepatitis bloods done, do they do any more blood tests on the day etc i would really like to know what to expect before i go and how much u have to pay on the day apart from the consulation fee
many thanks


----------



## MaryC

Hi there Missy and Blue ribbon,

I am having a horrendous hot flush at the moment, I think I'm going to die!!! Yes FionaB it is that bloody bad!!!!!!!!!(ref past post)
I deal with quite a few health issues and can usually take there effects in my stride, however this clomid business is torture. I just can't cope with these hot flushes , my stomach is really sore and bloated too and has been since yesterday. I know I'm not going to sleep tonight even though I'm very tired as I just won't be able to get a comfortable position!!
Sorry for all this moaning but I'm feeling a little sorry for myself this evening, I just need a good kick up the back side and I'll be grand in the morning!!

I hope you both are feeling OK, I wonder what's happened to everyone? 
Anita, why are you such a stranger these days??

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Just a quickie post cos I'm a little sore today must be delayed reaction from Monday's EC.

Well 1 of the embryos didn't make it through the night but I now have 2 snowbabies on board (1 grade 1 and 1 grade 1/2). A pg test on Boxing day so legs crossed for me everyone.  I have to say Origin have been absolutely brilliant throughout.  

Blue Ribbon will post some info about Origin for you tomorrow if that's ok - when I get my head together.

Missy97 what time were you in the clinic this morning?  I might have seen you!

Jofi how are you feeling to day?  GOOD LUCK for tomorrow or is it Thursday you said?

Anita thanx for the text earlier.


----------



## MISSY97

hi girls,      

Mary i feel sorry for you, you must be in agony.      

You shouldn't feel bad for moaning it is good to get things of your chest.  This is the best way to do it. I agree with you anita is usually on every night she has been very quiet recently. You miss her to cheer you up.  


Blue ribbon the initial consultation with origin is fairly straightforward.  We had ours at the end of october we were in for about 1hr.. but most of that was discussing tx and answering questions.  Firstly you fill in forms with a consultant ours was Dr Sami Farrag quite laid back but easy to understand.. He went through all the usual questions test results that i had previously done and dh's sa results.  I had to have an ultrasound or scan to check ovaries and then he went through tx options in our case this was icsi.  He drew a good diagram to show us the different stages.  This is useful and handy to have.  After this we had to see a nurse to get bloods done for hiv and hepatitis but you have these so that is handy.  Here you also sign consent forms and she takes you through any questions you have.  All in all a straightforward meeting.  We had to pay £245 for initial consultation appointment that day, but we didnt have sa to do as we had these results from the rfh. It is another £90 if this has to be done on the day. I dont know if yours would be any cheaper with having your blood results already!!!!

When you decide to definately go to origin for tx you have to pay a £500 non refundable deposit.  We have only paid ours as we are hoping to start in early january.  We couldn't start earlier as transfer would have ran in the their xmas hols.  So fingers crossed we will be able to start then.. 

Any further questions just ask and i will try and help.   

  

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Crazykate,

i was in the clinic yesterday at about 3.30.  I will be thinking about you now till boxing day. Good Luck and fingers crossed you will have one exciting boxing day you won't forget...        

What was the procedure like?  Interested now as it hopefully won't be too long before i will be at this stage.  

Hope your feeling better soon.

Missy xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Missy,

Was just reading your post about the Royal admin team. Im having exactly the same problem as yourself. I have been waiting from Sept for my next (nhs) appointment, still no joy. Rang the other day to enquire and was promptly told not to be keep ringing as appointment will be sent out when its my turn, EH? Wanted to know when that might be, refused to tell me. I was totally gutted. This whole waiting business is no fun, so im toally with you on that one! Seems we are not the only ones who have had problems with this crowd.
Sorry, rant over now!

Hi to everyone else, Happy christmas to you all.


----------



## Mrs AB

Nice to see that I've been missed!  Muah to all of my FFs (and the new ones!)!

I know it's probably hard to believe, but sometimes I do have my quiet moments - yes, they're rare but now and again I get a little down/too thoughtful and DH knows cos he'll say about 3 times 'what's wrong', 'are you ok?', 'you're very quiet' - although, usually he says it nervously in case he's in trouble - which he usually is!

I'm frustrated!  I wanna do something constructive nowwwwww!  I'm currently lying on the floor kicking my arms and legs......I'm sick of this waaaiting.

There, finished, all done, back to my usual bubbly, funny, eccentric and ever so slighty sexy self......

Mary, chick-a-dee sorry you're not feeling so good - hopefully it'll pass soon.

Missy, you seem to be keeping things ticking over rightly on our wee forum - keep it up girl!

Kate - still thinking of you.  xo

Jofi - eager to know how you are - post soon!

Anita


----------



## Cate1976

I phoned RFC 2 back in October (2 days before my Nieces birthday) to ask how long it was likely to be before next stage for us and was told next stage is review which wouldn't be till after Christmas and that I'd get 6 weeks notice of when appointment would be.  I also asked how long waiting list for IVF is and was told 12-14 months.  I was straight down the town and managed to catch my senior leader and whinged to him.  That was a bad day.  12th november we were at RVH for DH's appointment to get tablets to help with his side of things and I went to RFC to ask them about when our review is likely to be.  I was told they normally send review appointments out 2-3 months after SA is done.  DH had his SA done back at the end of August.  We should have received the appointment by now.  I'm now wondering if admin have made a mistake somewhere along the line or is it that even though they give 6 weeks notice that they don't send letters out in December  The latter would mean that we should get letter giving appointment time sometime in January.  I know there's waiting lists and I have to wait my turn which is fair enough but once review is over and we're on IVF list with some idea of when treatment will be evn if it's only approximate, I'll feel a bit better.


----------



## Cate1976

Just been on the phone to RFC and they've said we're on waiting list for review.  Dr Traub is booked up until 2nd week of January.  The lady I spoke to said she can't tell where we are on waiting list but with DH's SA being end August, we should be near the top and she thinks our review will be beginning/middle of February.  I said we're away 6th-13th.  When we reach the top, the appointment will be sent out about 5-6 weeks in advance.  At review, consultant goes through any results and discusses way forward, he'll also have outcome of the welfare of child assessment.  I do have a question on that.  Does anyone know if having depression in the past which needed anti depressants will cause problems?  DH does have Asthma as well which is controlled by inhalers but don't know if this will cause concern.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Well I'm in great form today even though my poor night sleep prediction can true! I went and had the hair done this morning and that was very relaxing, I actually think just getting out of the house and getting some fresh air has really lifted my mood. Hot flushes are my weak point, everything else I can handle. 
I also think by last night I was experiencing some cabin fever as my DD has had the flu all week so I haven't been out the door until this morning. My stomach seems to have deflated some what too which is good news, so not too uncomfortable now.

Anita, glad to see you back. Have you made an appointment with a consultant yet for the new year?

Jofi, I'm thing of you today I hope everything goes to plan.  

FionaB, were are you hiding?

Missy, you really love those Xmas decoration symbols for posts what are you going to do when Christmas is over, you'll have to go cold turkey until the valentines and easter symbols appear!! I hope you are feeling good today.

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone - this being pampered thingy is brill as we speak DH is currently running around my house with the hoover  trying to be a domestic goddess  

Missy I was at clinic at 12 so I didn't see you but there's nothing to worry about for EC honestly!  There is an anaesthetist on site who gives you magic drugs (they made the lights move for me anyway). Some people don't remember much about the procedure (and then there's me!) yep I can remember just about everything!  EC will be the worst (and to be honest I didn't find it all that bad) my insides feel a little pulled (like you've done a hundred situps - but manageable) I suppose it also depends on how many eggs you have as to how sore you will be.  ET lasts for a whole 20 mins.  There is no sedation - it's kind of like a smear test.  The best and easiest part is the resting afterwards  .  If there's anything else you need or indeed want to know please feel free to PM me.

Have first appt. with RVH tomorrow ladies.............hopefully not going to need it though!

Jofi how are you feeling - r u home yet?? (needless to say there was still drugs in my system when I posted yesterday)

Mary how are you pet - do you need an extra freezer at your house to jump into?  Hope you're feeling much better.

Blue Ribbon - Missy is right about Origin get your GP to do most of your bloods for you and have a test done to make sure you are Rubella immune because even though you may have had rubella jabs you may still not be immune.

We had Dr Sami Farrog all the way through (except for one scan) and he was absolutely brill - couldn't have asked for a nicer person he was an absolute angel!  

To all those embarking on tx I wish you all the very best


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone ,

hope you are all well tonight.

Welcome to willow   .I am with you on the waiting list game at RFC-they are really hard work.Can"t believe they said don"t be phoning back to Missy-how rude !!

Crazykate- great news re your embryos - I hope they are settling in nicely as we speak   .

Hallo to JoFi-great to read about your embryos too and hope that all is well with you too  .

Hi Anita-the Venture photo is really thoughtful and will be lovely to have, a friend used them for her wedding a the quality was second to none. Hope you are ok .The waiting game is really frustrating I agree-it took us ages to get a plan together.I just kept hoping things would change.Like you we have been trying for 3 years now-I can hardly believe it.

Hi Mary- for me the flushes were easily the worst thing (and I was only on 50mg,cant imagine being on 150mg).Glad the hairdressers cheered you up-was there myself today too-just the tonic.Is your DD excited about Christmas?

Hi to Cate- you seem to be having a hard time at the mo-glad the CD helped a bit.

Hi to Fionab,Sunny,Holly,Missy,blue ribbon,glittergirl and everyone else I have missed too.

Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC

Evening all,

Kate, great to see you cracking that whip and getting the DH doing the house work, you and Jofi have this pampering business down to a fine art!!

Dahlia, my DD is santa crazy  , it's really lovely we are going to Santa's cottage next week so she never stops talking about him and it!
Santa's cottage is in the middle of nowhere outside Hilltown, a bit of a journey but worth it, people travel from all over ireland to see it, he's the official santa in ireland. There are even real reindeer there and a hugh igloo that has a big red sleigh in it, it really is a magical place, I think the adults get more out of it than the children!!

Missy, what stage are you at with tx?

Positive thoughts to all of you being driven crazy by the RFC admin dept. 
I know that the RFC is excellent but after hearing so many nightmare stories I think I'll have to head straight to Origin if I ever get to the stage of needing ICSI for the sake of my sanity.

Cate, Is there no way you could have your review done privately, I think one of the other girls mentioned that it was £100. Surely it would be worth it, because you seem to be really not taking things too well at the moment. If you don't have the money?!(didn't want to presume to know your financial situation), maybe you could get a loan from one of your church members and save up to pay them back. Then at least you will feel that something is happening and put an end to all this waiting and guessing about waiting lists, you could at least get your name on the tx list you need for sure.

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Mary,

I have seen the signs for Santas cottage.My sister tried to book it couple of weeks ago and unsurprisingly it was all booked up.They asked her to ring In Jan for Christmas 08.Hope you have a good time.My mum and dad have been too (in the summer  ) and thought it was great ! 

Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976

Dahlia:  Thanks.  I'm getting back to normal slowly but surely.  

Mary C.  Nice idea of borrowing money but I'd ask my parents first.  It's probably not going to bring review forward much anyway with Christmas/New Year being so close.  DH and I don't agree with paying for things that the NHS will pay for.  We're only talking 2 months appprox until review and then 12-14months once on IVF list.  

If anyone knows answer to question about welfare of child assesment, I'd be grateful.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Mary bump is getting bigger but people say im very neat for twins i know i should take it as a compliment but it just makes me worry they are too small then.  I have to say i always dreamed of being pregnant at christmas and im so looking forward to it.  I finish work in 3 weeks even though the babies arent due till March.  But i just cant sleep and keep thinking they might come early so dont want to be working too late.  The kicking is really starting to take off and is very reasurring but i still cant believe i am going to be a mum.  Even though i have got this far in my pregnancy i still find it hard not to worry about them and wish them everyday to hold on in there and not to come too early.


----------



## crazykate

Hi Cate - as far as a can remember the Child Welfare form is just like a wee Q'aire the Dr. will go through with you nothing to worry about - I think it asks ?'s re: domestic violence, how long you've been together etc etc but not 100% sure.


----------



## Cate1976

Ours asked about any history of mental health problems and i thought it best to be honest.  I'd imagine they'd be pretty strict.  Unfair thing is that if I'd got pg naturally, it wouldn't have been a problem.  Our gp doesn't have any concerns with us having children.


----------



## Mrs AB

Cate, I wouldn't get too worried about the Welfare of the Child forms (even though I do think they are unfair, no-one asks women who've conceived naturally all those questions).  They are routine questions that they ask all patients - we've all suffered some sort of mental health problem, at some time, of varying degrees.  

Kate - hope you are ok and trying to remain relaxed and calm - to be honest, if it was me I'd be climbing the walls!  Two weeks is not a long time but when placed in your situation it probably feels like forever!  How are you coping?  What did Origin tell/advise you on the day of the ET?  Did they show you images of the Embies?  I heard they did - that's why I ask.  

Jofi - hope you are well mrs.  Haven't heard from you for a few days.  I'm growing concerned - plus I've no-one to tease and wind up.....

Missy - you're starting an exciting journey in the New Year - I'm jealous!  Something to really look forward to.

Dahlia - tell me about it!  

I'm annoyed.  My beautiful wreath of reds/golds/bronze positively refuses to stay on my door.  I tried 5 suction cups - no good.  I bought 3 massive suction cups - still no good.  And everytime it crashes to the floor, it crushes more balls!  I'll have no balls left, if this doesn't stop!  And me beautfiul garland on me limestone fireplace (you know, the one that screams 'I'm a focal poinnnnnt') keeps dropping down!  Argggghhhhhhh!!!!!!  I'm in the frame of mind to just rip them all down, like they do in Eastenders......

That girl in work was flashin her poorly applied fake tanned pregnant belly at me again in work today.  I swear, her a*se looks like an empty schoolbag in those illfitting maternity jeans.  God, I can be such a beatch!!

Anyway, how are all of you this fine evening!

Anita


----------



## MaryC

Cate, Don't worry about the mental health questions unless there are serious mental health issues with either you or DH, if not then forget about it, it's only a form!! routine they have to ask these questions.

Sunny, I'm so excited for you, how many weeks are you now? When I was pregnant with DD I was a very high risk pregnancy so I was just so delighted then I made it to 25 weeks, then viability is good. Get your bag backed though, I was due late march and DD was born 11th Feb, so be ready!!!! if you have any concerns for the size of the babies then ask your midwife or consultant about their size, if they don't have any concerns then your OK. I'm sure with Christmas and a tin of roses you'll soon increase in size!!!

I've just finished watching the last Harry Potter film it was great, but I'm all awake now and energetic!! (A RARE OCCURANCE!)

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Mrs ab, it hurts seeing friends and family getting pg.  My next door neighbours belly is quite big now.  She's due beginning of February and my cousin's wife is due somewhere round March/April.  That's going to be interesting to cope with and the review will be sometime around February as well.


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Mary C.  DH was on anti d's from 2000-2003 so has been off them for a while.  I was thinking that the HFEA would be concerned about it recurring.


----------



## MaryC

Anita, did you try holding the garland on with blu tac, cleverly consealed of course!!!

Cate, I wouldn't have thought his depression would be an issue, especially since it's been OK for a while. I think they would only be concerned about people with very severe depression who maybe self harm or something like that. I understand what you mean about waiting for the NHS appointment and why should you go private when it should be free, but Cate I was thinking more on the lines of giving you peace of mind and stopping the torture of you having to constantly wait for that letter through the post!!!!! Sometimes it's important to look at the bigger picture!!

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

I think I've just had a panic attack!  Blu-tac!  Blu-tac!  You want me to squeeze a greasy blob of blu-tac onto my naturally porous stone fireplace?!  Breathe......breathe........breathe........think nice thoughts.......breathe.......think of designer wallpaper from Fultons........breathe......

I think not!  Tu, tut, I'm disappointed in you Mary (currently pointing my finger and shaking it profusely, whilst putting my hand on my hip).  More suggestions please!

Cate - I agree with Mary - as I said before, plenty of people have suffered depression at some time in their lives and have had to take medication for it.  Stop worrying so much.


----------



## MISSY97

hi girls just home from shopping......     

glittergirl - really frustrating, if they would just say when the appointment was we wouldn't have to keep phoning.  

Anita - Sorry to hear your feeling down, it's the time of the year too.  Keep thinking positive.    

Cate - Hang in there, it sort of helps to know other people are in the same position.  Waiting is frustrating and doesn't help. 

MaryC - Feeling good today, trying to spread christmas cheer ( how sad am i ). Don't know how i will cope when xmas is over i'll have to cover the page with smiles and silly we men!!!!! We will hopefully be starting tx next cycle which falls over the xmas/new year period so early january ...   

Crazykate - Thanks helps to know a little bit about the procedure and may take up your offer to pm you nearer the tx.  

Hi Dahlia - Where is Santa's cottage?

Sunny - Good luck, it must be all very exciting for you.  Would love to be in your position!!!

Oh and can't forget         

Hope everyone else is well!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Anita  

The new year will be exciting, fingers crossed that all goes well and we get started, looking forward to it. 

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for reassuring me with the welfare of child.  DH says we're not paying or asking anyone to lend us the money to get review privately.  It probably wouldn't bring it forward more than a couple of weeks anyway as I'm guesing that there won't be any appointments for weeks beginning 24th and 31st December anyway.  Phoned my parents last night to ask them something.  Would have been about 9.30 and Dad told me one of my great Aunts died yesterday morning aged 90?.  Not seen her for a few years but do have happy memories of visiting her and her husband when I was a child.  My great uncle died back in 1992.


----------



## crazykate

Afternoon all,

Well attended at RFC this morning for NHS waiting list consultation and needless to say it felt like a complete waste of time.   We filled in the Child Welfare forms etc which Cate by the way are based on any health/medical/domestic violence issues etc. which might affect any child you may have. 

We spoke to Dr. Williamson, who was very nice, but who then proceeded to tell us that we should go for IVF and not ICSI when all they way along from the Ulster Hospital (where we had initial consultation about tx)to Origin have told us ICSI.   Got all the usual ?'s and DH then told he has to have another SA done and we would get an appointment on the way out - SA is 25th FEBRUARY  then there will be a review appointment after that.  Dr Williamson also informed us and I will quote "waiting list for IVF is shorter than that of ICSI......IVF is approx. 8 months and ICSI 1yr" this mayat least help some of you ladies trying to decide on the route you wish to take.  Dr Williamson did give her email address and said that as soon as SA is done we should contact her to get the ball rolling.....So we are still no further forward on the NHS list and quite disappointed by the whole experience I think the appointment lasted a whole 6 minutes.

Anita have to say didn't get any pics of embies other than what the embrologist shows you (you now the pictures on the walls etc.) Told just to take it easy but there was no way they wouldn't fall out (actually had an audience.......Dr. Ralph Roberts in on ET too who looks nothing like I imagined).

Jofi how are you feeling? Have you got down from your handstand yet  

DH out finishing his Christmas shopping for me - I haven't even started yet!!!  Just having a duvet day on the sofa.  Back to work next week so that'll take my mind off the 2ww a bit trying not to think about it too much........its all very much up to nature now!

Hope everyone is well - sorry to those I've missed

Take care everyone - Kate


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Girls,

hooray for the weekend 

Kate- thanks for your account of the RFC appointment. Hopefully you wont need to go down that route though   . Enjoy your duvet day and hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Hope you are well too JoFi. 

Hi Cate,hope you are more reassured about the welfare of the child forms. I dont think you have anything to worry about. Sorry to hear about your greataunt.

Hi Missy-Santas cottage is near Hilltown, Co Down I think (I think Mary described the location earlier).In a lovely part of the country nr the Mournes .Loving your Christmas smilies. Have read if you become charter member you get a choice of more smilies to use-tempting!!  

Anita, your decorations sound great.I"m not great at DIY but is there any wire in wreath you could hang on nail on door? Although hammering in nail might not be what you want to do!

Hi Mary-love Harry Potter too.They are such Christmassey movies too.

Hi Sunny-hope you and twins are well. I hope you continue to be stay healthy and I am sure you cant wait to stop work!

Hallo to everyone else I have missed. I have some shopping left to do but other than that will be quiet weekend.

Dahlia x


----------



## jofi

Hi everyone,

Kate it sounds like you are doing really well , origin seem to get such good reports. Take it easy for the rest of your time off.
My et yesterday went grand, very relieved to get 2 8 cell grade b's. I'm following the Zita West advice and having bed/ sofa rest for 3 days which is why I haven't been on. Couldn't resist having a quick peek this evening.
DH is enjoying his 1st beer in 2 months so I fully expect it will go straight to his head and he will be singing before the night is over  
Hi Maryc, Anita, Dahlia, Missy , Cate & sunny. When is everyone off for christmas?
Right back to bed for some positive visualation 
See ya later
xxxx


----------



## MaryC

Evening all,

Well was at Christmas lunch today, fab food I had to go have a little sleep when I got home. I'm meant to go meet a friend for a drink tonight but I just can't be bothered, it looks just too cold outside.

Kate, sorry you feel so disillusioned about RFC after your experience today, lets hope you won't need them!

Anita, Get over yourself girl!! you and those decorations , blu tac is your best option if you don't want to permanently damage or mark your fireplace, just hide it well!!! I'm sure your probably hyperventilating while reading this but come on, wonky decorations, you can't be a true VIRGO!! 

Jofi, hope your tucked up snug watching TV and being pampered. 

Sunny, have you started on the tin of roses yet to beef up those little angels of yours

There's a new topic on the Ireland board from shoppingqueen (fab user name) about meeting up for coffee/drink, is anyone from this thread interested in meeting up in the new year fro a bit of a laugh and chat, if so I don't mind organise something.
I though Belfast would be the easiest location but let me know what you think? 

Mary


----------



## jofi

great idea Mary, count me in
xxx


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate - why on earth did Dr Williamson recommend IVF as opposed to ICSI? I don't understand and to be honest it was a stupid and insensitive thing to say at present.....Anyway, hopefully you'll never have to clap eyes on snow queen again!

What is it with you lot?! Blu-tac, nails - listen, lets not talk about this again - I'm breaking out in a cold sweat here! I'll use a better brand of sellotape me thinks. That should do it - well, it bloody better! Might get one of those hook thingy-majigys for the wreath - you know, it hangs over the door - thereby minimising any damage?!

Mary - listen lady, I don't have wonky decorations - I'm experiencing what they call a temporary malfunction! Huh! The blinkin zip in me cardi has just broken - see what happens when I discuss blu-tac and nails?! You had a _nap_ after lunch? Bleedin' 'eck what did you eat?!  Well, that's what happens when one overindulges........ 

Jofi! At last! Glad to hear that you're ok! Me hopes that your little embies are nice n snug!

Mary - I'm annoyed again! I was going to suggest meeting up after the New Year! How very dare you!  Yeah, Belfast is prob the best choice. Why don't we have a meal? I'm going to Bourbon next Tuesday for a bite - it's supposed to be fab. I'll let you know what it's like. James Street South is supposed to be delish also.

Mary, how the 'eck have you gotten so many bubbles? You buying the bleedin' things? I'm a little jealous - purlease blow me some (seeing as you've probably _never_ blown me any....)

Jealous-ly Yours
Anita


----------



## Fionab

Missy, at least you will have the Origin treatment to take your mind of the NHS wait.  You can never tell with the Royal reviews then they seem to happen really suddenly.

Sunny, glad that the babies are doing well. 

Mary, I hope you are feeling ok now.  That sounds really bad with clomid, I'm so glad it seems to be getting better now.  

Kate, I'm really glad you have embryos on board and I hope you get really good news on Boxing Day.   

Glitter girl, we all seem to have some problems with the RFC admin team

Cate, I thought the waiting list for Western board was less than other boards so it might not be as long.  My only problem with the NHS waiting lists is that you can change position on the list from one month to another.

Jofi, glad the ET went well, fingers crossed for your 2WW.  

I've been dosed with the cold so I haven't been on the board for a few days.  I'm just hoping that it clears up for starting ICSI at end of December.

Fiona


----------



## Dahlia

Mary,

meet up in NY sounds good.

Blowing you some bubbles Mrs AB 

Hallo to everybody else ,

Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976

Meet up sounds good to me.  I can get to Belfast easily enough. 

Mary and Dahlia, I'm a Harry Potter fan as well.


----------



## holly01

hi ladies hows it goin now........shoppin all done    this time nxt week i  will be at the airport leaving the cold weather behind 4  a week   

well today is my big 30th  i cant believe it  
so havin a chilled day, headin out 4 lunch and then a nite on the tiles with all my family and friends.........have a limo booked to take us to town cant wait 4 the craic!!!!!
i have asked for no presents,just donations and i am goin to split the dosh between the 2 fertility networks that have helped me sooooooooooooooo much this last 3 yrs on this IF journey..

thinking of each and everyone one of u on this journey and i am keeping everything crossed for all u ladies in the middle of treatment at present,i dont like to reply personally to u all as i am afraid of leaving someone out but i am aware of u all     

p.s had counselling the other day and found it really gud...even thou the lovely lady said she felt i was coping really well and i agree i have gotten over my darker days  (prob wud have needed it this time last yr)but i was saying to her than i can relate sooooooooo much with each of u ladies on site..IF is so unfair 

    to everyone xoxoxoxoxoxxoxo


----------



## MOODY

Hi Girls,   ive been at it again (lucking)   so i have posted to say hi  to  you all
i have finely got the christmas shopping out of the way   done the last of it friday  
So now im having a lazy weekend,  as it is DH. turn to be my slave  cleaning, cooking,
ect ect) my turn next week   Well he will be well trained by the time i start tt in jan-feb
in spain all going well. We will be having DE, tt, as my tt, was cancelled due to having only 1
egg,  and F.S.H. 12,TO high, at cork.fc. we are now looking forward D.E. TT.
So we are going to have a few    
over the christmas, new year, and   if DH. does not fall asleep  
the fecker    have to sigh out! ..... IS THAT DH, CALLING.....with some thing to
eat     well thanks a millian, girls for the invite  
Love MOODY


----------



## Dahlia

Happy Birthday Holly !

Now I understand why you are called "Holly"!

Have a wonderful night out.      Sounds like you are ready for it too. Your right-this site is a great support. I hope ALL our dreams come true next year-you wrote a lovely post! 

Enjoy your lazy weekend Moody-sounds lovely.

Hallo to everybody else.

Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

Holly, HAPPY 30th BIRTHDAY!        if you come to the meet up in the new year we can have a drink to you being a thirtysomething!

Dahlia, Please be careful with the abbreviations!! I nearly had a heart attack of pure joy reading your last post, I instantly thought of NEW YORK when you put NY, instead of new year!!! I got so excited and then realised that the likelyhood of that would be fairly slim, although I am going there next year!

Missy, have you being brainwashing Holly and Moody to use all those symbols, they seem to have gone as crazy as you!!! 

Moody, your relaxing weekend sounds lovely and the fact that your getting DH to do everything even better, I LIKE YOUR STYLE!!!

JoFi and Kate, I hope your both still relaxing, milk all the pampering while it lasts! A Hug for each of you!  

Anita, where do I start with you!!!!! I think I'll just have to take you in hand at the meet up!!!  I'll blow you loads of bubbles to keep you happy but any more misbehaving/or back chat from you miss and I'll have to impose a penalty on you (beware the No 8 )

I hope everyone else is having a good Saturday. Would a Friday be best for the meet up as most people don't work on a Saturday and so can have a drink if they want, is that the most convenient day? Let me know what you think of Anita's idea for a meal or would you just prefer to go somewhere for a drink instead. I'm up for either, although I did think that just meeting for drinks might be a little more relaxed especially as most people haven't met before and it might make then feel more comfortable seem as it's our first proper meeting!! Our first big date girls how romantic    

Anyway let me know what you think  

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Everyone has been given loads of bubbles, Anita I have you over the 300 mark!!

mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Oh, that's me told - I'm quaking in me conker brown, leather knee boots........

Fine!  See if I care!  Completely jump all over my idea!  Actually, miss if you think about it - eating is a clever distraction if there are any first date nerves - better than sitting around a table starring at each other, wondering who's gonna talk next!!!!!     Obviously, if required I could keep the ball rollin......

Anita (little miss sweet  )


----------



## Mrs AB

Gee-wiz Mary - I'm overcome!  Thankyou - don't know what else to type - I think I'm actually speechless................


----------



## MaryC

Girls, I implore you to take a print out of Anita's last post declaring herself to be speechless!!! I'm sure this occurrence will never happen again!  

Anita, I'm happy to go for a meal!! Don't worry yourself about there being any awkward silences at the meet up, the problem could be getting a word in!

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Happy birthday Holly.  That is really good of you to donate all of your presents to the fertility networks.  

Moody, glad you got the last of your Christmas presents sorted.

Mary/Anita, either a meal or drinks would be good to meet up.  You probably won't get a date to suit everyone but you should get most people.  Hopefully some people will not be able to drink as they will be pregnant! 

How long have people been down regging for?  My last cycle of IVF it was 3 weeks before starting the injections.  This time with ICSI it is 6 weeks according to our schedule which arrived in the post.  Is the d/r for ICSI longer??  They were both at RFC and both the same standard dose of Synarel.

Fiona


----------



## crazykate

[fly]HAPPY 30th HOLLY[/fly]

Hope you have a great night out.

Still feeling bloated and a little uncomfortable (not milking it but definitely enjoying the pampering that comes with it).

I'm up for a night out in the New Year too (DH's dead jealous wanted to know if partners invited too, scared of missing something if you ask me).

Thanks for the bubbles Mary x

Enjoy what's left of the weekend girls off to get some food!

Kate


----------



## MOODY

Hi  again girls,  i see your having a great time again, good on ye  
I am so sorry holly.... you have reached the BIG 30 he..he   thats it everything goes down the
hill instead of up   i hope you are having  a great birthday   .
You know can never forget my 30 for some reason   seeming i was so drunk?
maybe because !!!.. o thats it come out of the (ladies) with my dam dress in my knickers 
sure at lest they were sexy ones, and not my old big granny ones, everyone had a good time
thats the main thing, its all about the craic    well mary i had to blow your bubbles to a 7,
who left you with all the 8888888  
Love moody x


----------



## Mrs AB

Moody, welcome to our very merry thread - I'm guessing you will not be moody for too much longer with all the shennnigans that goes on here......

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY!!!!!!!!  Hope you have a great night out.

Talk soon

Anita


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Happy birthday holly.. will be the big 30 next year....

   

I love the the wee symbols, brighten up the place..  I am brainwashing yous all gradually i see MaryC you are smitten!!!!

     

Thanks for the bubbles whoever gave them, keep them coming ladies i am well and truely behind yous all not even near the 100 mark yet...

 

Not long to xmas now everyone must be getting excited, what is santa bringing everyone!!!! 

        

Meet up would be good, don't know if i could make it is quite a trek as i live in derry.  Oh well you never know nearer the time. It would be good to put names to faces..  

        

I think i have an addiction to this site, i cant wait to get a look in the evenings to see what the craic is? Mad or what i think i am gradually losing the plot   .

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Missy, I have you over the 100 mark with the bubbles now.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

for yesterday Holly. Hope you had a great day.

I'm feeling really good at the moment.  Was out last night on works do (part time stock replenisher in Next).  It was brilliant and no I didn't get drunk.  Really looking forward to Christmas as well.  Going to Belfast on Friday to get the last few pressies, mainly DH's.


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls,

Jofi how are you feeling?  I look like I'm about 3/4 months gone and not so sure that I'm gonna fit into work uniform tomorrow    Pains have gone away though took just about a week.

I have to get out sometime this week and get DH's pressies too haven't got a clue.  He's done all his and he's early for a change its usually him running around at the last minute.

How's our Anita this evening?


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all, 

Thanks Maryc for the bubbles....       

How is everyone this evening?

Any ideas for dh christmas pressies just cannot think what to get him??

     

Cate glad you had a good night out, they do seem to cheer you up sometimes...

Missy xx


----------



## jofi

Hey there Kate,
I'm grand apart froma big painful lymph node on my head ? you wouldn't believe it, so bizarre    
Not too swollen now, no symptoms at all really, but then you have to be awake to have symptoms.
I used to hate going back to work after treatment as I would noticably gain weight, and then of course people jump to conclusions.
I bet the time will fly for you once you go back. Will you get any time off for christmas ?
Fiona xx


----------



## crazykate

Jofi lucky for me I only have to work 4 1/2 days this week.  Christmas do is on Friday at lunch time - gonna be a quiet one for me this year............if I can get into my clothes of course!  Getting a week off at Christmas for the first time ever the boss is feeling really generous (we have to give him a day of our hols and he will give us a free day too).

noticeably gained weight is a complete understatment!!!!! 

Are you off from now til Christmas?


----------



## crazykate

Nite nite everyone will hear from you all tomorrow I trust


----------



## MOODY

Hi ya, girls,   feeling in a good mood!!!! soooooooo ..bumped up your bubbles, 
to end in a lucky  (7)    must head off  to my bed now, as dh, is keeping it warm
for me     so good night all.
Love MOODYX


----------



## jofi

Hi Kate, hope you getting on ok back at work. I'm signed off until 31st Dec and not sure what way it's going to work after that, I think I'll do about 20 hours a week, don't know yet what day I go back. My boss has been great.


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Kate, sorry to hear your not feeling great, your inflated stomach sounds quite sore, is it? I hope you can fit into some of your clothes by Friday, sure it doesn't really matter as most people are going inflate over the course of the lunch anyway!!

Jofi, How come your going to part time work in the new year, or is it top secret We'll have to meet up for lunch then, I'll travel up to the big smoke!!

Cate, I'm really glad your in better form, a good night out and a laugh usually does the trick.

Holly let us know how you got on the other night at your birthday celebrations, or can you remember?? 

I have the flu at the moment and look and feel so awful, DH has take to calling me Rudolph!  Sympathy in this house would be in short supply!! 

Missy, DH Xmas present!!, let us know what's he into? then can give suggestions.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Was actually beginning to feel better friday.  Church was really good yesterday as well.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls 

how is everyone today?

      

Anita where have you been hiding, you are somewhat quiet?

Missy xx


----------



## holly01

hi ya ladies..oh god what a nite i had hi...best in a long time....
limo at half 6 and 3/4 bars then on tho the niteclub 28 of us oh it was some gas i can tell ye  ; am still LMAOplenty of  photos haha    galore!!!!!
and most importantly plenty of donations for FF!!havnt collected it all yet but will let ye's know the outcome 

so now on the countdown to saturday till fly away to the sun            

take care everyone and       

p.s THANK YOU ALL for ure lovely birthday messages u are all sooooo kind


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm here!  I'm here!  Fret not me bubbly buddies!  This Christmas malarkey is downright stressful - I'm swamped in boxes and giftwrap and sellotape and bows and ribbons.  I've had enough!  

After all the hassle I've had with me garland and wreath now me star on top of me tree has switched off in protest - gotta check each bleedin' light to find the ringleader.  Huh!  

That girl from me office - you should know who she is by now - badly applied fake tan, a*se like an empty schoolbag - showed me her scan pictures today - had to put on lots of smiles and ohhs and ahhhs - think I came across as genuine!  She goes off on maternity leave in March - thank goodness - she really does bring out the cow in me - I'm usually such a nice, warm bubbly wee character - just ask MaryC, she'll tell ye!

Speaking of warm, bubbly characters, how is me old mucker!  Love dry wit I do!  Hope your cold isn't as bad today Mary - would love to see your  !  Best stay indoors until that subsides me thinks......not a good look!  Meeowww!!!!!

Hope Kate and Jofi's embies are nesting nicely - I've got everything crossed - difficult to walk with your legs crossed ye know!

Hope everyone else is well.

Anita


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,

hope all Christmas plans are going well and THANK YOU for the bubbles oh secret one (?Mary - I hope your flu is diminishing!)

Friday sounds like good day for meet up.Drinks might be more informal ? but I will go with the consensus..



Mrs AB said:


> After all the hassle I've had with me garland and wreath now me star on top of me tree has switched off in protest - gotta check each bleedin' light to find the ringleader. Huh!
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Can"t get the hang of this quote things!! 

Dahlia x


----------



## mel28

Hi everyone,

I'm fairly new to this and generally just lurk around, reading your posts and have a chuckle to myself!

I've received a letter from the RVH last week instructing me to inform them when I have my January period so I can start IVF treatment but in the letter there was also an appointment to see the nurses in the RVH on new years eve!  Does anyone have any idea what this appointment is for 

I was hoping some of the girls that have been through this already might know, I tried ringing the royal but as usual their admin department have surpassed themselves with helpfulness!! NOT!

thanks,
Mel.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

A big welcome to MEL!

Flu is a bit better but stomach very dodgy!!!! I'm not sure if is a bug or morning/afternoon/evening sickness. I'm sure it's only a bug but it has been getting worse every day since last Friday, on CD27 today so will wait until Friday before having pregnancy test. God love the baby if there is one?, it will be doped up on lemsip!
Anyone any idea when the earliest you can get morning sickness?

Anita, glad to see you back with us, I though mention of your 'SPECIAL' decorations was banned!!!

Holly, sounds like you had a fab night. Great that it all went so well and so many of your friends made the effort to celebrate with you, you must be a good friend!! Where are you off to on holiday? 

Missy, still waiting to hear what your DH's into, or do you know? 

Kate and Jofi I hope your both well, Kate I hope work was OK?

Hi to everyone else hope your all well.
Mary

P.S This nausea business isn't good!!!!!


----------



## jofi

Hiya Mel,
it's most likely for blood tests, that has to happen before treatment starts. The letter should ask that you and your partner attend and they will check you both for hepititus and hiv. Then once you period letter goes back you will see the nurses again for your pretreatment visit to explain meds. The nurses really are lovely.
Welcome to the board and good luck with your treatment, what a brilliant start to the new year. Is this your first tx ?
fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Saw my friend today in health centre with her Ds who'd just had his first injections and who was dedicated 9 days ago.  Told her that I cried all through it and explained why.  She was brilliant about it and said that she's going to keep praying for DH and I.  She said that she's thankful her and her DH haven't had the problems DH and I do.  She also said that she couldn't see me on the video thank God for that (I was stood in line of the camera, but I said to my friend that I guess the person filming was using the zoom to get the baby and not too much else).


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone - it's been quiet on here........what's up with everyone?

Well had to go and but new trousers to go out on Friday to work Christmas dinner! My tum is still bloated (not as much as it was it has to be said but It's still big).  

DH has me wrapped in cotton wool - not even allowed to go shopping on my own in case someone runs into me with a trolley    I managed the great escape last night and got all DH's pressies in.  Haven't wrapped one pressie for anyone yet    Sooooooo much to do and so little time...........

Work has been great - no stress or anything - only just got into work uniform on Monday!  But here's to a half day on Friday.

Mary hope you're feeling much better.

Anita have you got the flaming lights sorted yet??

Wishing everyone their Christmas dreams

Kate xoxox


----------



## crazykate

ANYONE HEADING TO THE GAMES ROOM FOR XMAS QUIZ at 8.15?  See you there..............you'll get bubbles if your quick enough


----------



## Mrs AB

I found it!  I found the culprit!  Now I gotta go and buy new bulbs - I can sleep easy tonight knowing that I've solved this mystery (yes, my life is incredibly boring - but only I'm allowed to say that!)

Went to Bourbon today for Christmas Lunch - pathetic - DON'T GO!!!!  Paid 30 quid - only had 4 prawns in me starter - FOUR!  Not a happy bunny.  Love me prawns, I do.  Bought two bags of the extra large ones out of M&S this evening to rectify that injustice.  Ha!

My staff got me a gift card from Debenhams and a bottle of wine today - I am a nice person ye know, deep, deep down inside.....

Most of me pressies are bought and wrapped - just have to get a few food items - unfortunately I'm making Christmas Dinner this year - can't wait to see that one!  Can you lot imagine me making Christmas Dinner with my OCD and all?  I'll do me head in!!!

Anita


----------



## mel28

Hi everyone,

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly Fiona.  At least that give me a bit of a clue as to what to expect.  

In answer to your question, this is our first attempt, and I'm really nervous about the whole thing!  We've been ttc since we got married in June 03 and so far all tests have come back normal for me and DH's SA has varied from normal to marginally reduced motility to normal again on his 3 tests.  

Was so delighted to get the letter last week, really can't believe that its finally got to the stage of doing something constructive about the whole thing instead of just being another name on another list!  

I've been reading about your journey so far and I hope that everything goes OK for you and you get the result we're all dreaming of!  Same goes to everyone else whatever stage you're at, with special wishes that Christmas brings great new to Kate and Mary!

hope that I can join in with the fun in the coming months, have a feeling I'll be needing the advice of you ladies,

Chat you soon,
Mel, x


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Heading to Santa's cottage this evening, can't wait getting all excited. DD is so excited she was up at 4.30am!!! God only knows what time it will be on Christmas day  Feeling alot better now although my red nose doesn't seem to be going so Santa may well mistake me for Rudolph!!!  
I saw my rheumatologist yesterday ( I have Lupus + other health issues!!) and he said my symptoms are probably much worse at the moment because of the clomid, the increased hormone levels can play havoc with your system. I asked about ICSI if the clomid doesn't work, he wasn't very enthusiastic to say the least. He said some hospitals in London have been able to manage the balance between the Lupus and the fertility drugs tx but he didn't seem too convinced. He is an excellent consultant and very upbeat about things, so this wasn't a usual case of a consultant covering himself by giving the worst case scenario, he has a very realistic approach to things. I just hope the clomid works, I'm on CD 28 today, so will be testing on Friday if no A/F by then, FINGERS CROSSED GIRLS!!

Kate, how did you get on at your quiz, did DH get any right? It's lovely to hear your DH is taking such good care of you, the only thing is when you are pregnant you'll not be let out of the house! 

Anita, What time is Xmas dinner scheduled for? are then what time will they actually get it??
Can you cook?( and no I'm not trying to be smart with that question) I hope the gift card was nice and generous, what are going to get yourself?

Where is everyone today??


----------



## Fionab

Mary, hope you are getting over the flu. Just make DH do everything to make up for saying that about Rudolph!  I hope you get some good news on Friday.  

Mel, welcome to the board.  As jofi said it probably is your blood tests and the letter will ask you and your partner both to attend.  Then you also have a pre-treatment visit where they show you the different drugs and how to do the injections.  Is this a private or NHS attempt?

Kate, enjoy DH doing everything just in case he forgets later on!!

Jofi, glad your boss is helpful that makes it much easier if you aren't stressed about work.

Fiona


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Mel and welcome to the board  

Enjoy Santas cottage Mary- hope you get   on Friday and dont have to worry about ICSI!

Glad your DH is looking after you Kate- you sound lovely and calm for your 2ww.

Hi Anita - I am sure your Christmas dinner will be perfect! Glad the decorations are sorted!

Hi to JoFi-hope you are feeling well in your 2ww too.

Hi Fiona - have you started treatment  yet? 

Hallo also to Holly,Missy,Cate,Moody,shoppingqueen,Sunny,Tearful and to those I have missed.   

Dahlia x


----------



## Mrs AB

How rude!!  Mary - do you intentionally try to insult me or is it your wonderful personality?!  I am a very good bloody cook!  Huh!  It's my perfectionist streak that holds me back!  I haven't set a definite time for dinner  cos of me OCD!  I mean , lets see, there's carrots/parsnip/potatoes/ etc to cut into equal shapes, and then symetrical arrangements of food on the actual plate - ohh, this could be tricky......

Fingers crossed for you on Friday.

Kate/Jofi - you two have been seriously quiet this weather.  What gives?!

Hi to everyone else!

Anita


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all    

Such christmassy weather outside tonight, hopefully it lasts to christmas.  

Mary dh is into golf and movies.......Any help would be good, running rapidly out of time!!!!!!!!!!

Hi mel welcome...

Good to hear from you again anita...

How is everyone else?

    

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Missy, just asked my DH for your DH's gift ideas. He said John Daly's autobiography (Golf Legend), excellent book. Tiger Woods game for play station if he has one!!! If you want to go expensive get him a new driver or a motor caddie, I'll get details for you if necessary!!! Oceans 13 or Bourne Supremacy movies. Bill Hicks 'Agent of evolution' biography book, American comedian very dark humour!! Let me know if any of these are suitable if not I'll try and get you some more ideas.

Anita, my little OCD chickadee, I'm sure your cooking will be fabulous and perfectly presented, but will that not mean they won't be allowed to eat it as it will destroy the whole look!!!! or will you just have to go into another room and not watch the butchery!! I hope now you have everything done you're all calm and can enjoy your time off work. How long do you get off work?, being a CS I guess probably about two months!!!  

Well ladies I made it Santa's Cottage last night, it was lovely, the reindeer was really cute. The only thing was DD walked in to see Santa hidden behind me under my coat, so basically I looked like a pantomime horse, very attractive!!! 
I'm off out tonight for a meal with some friends in HIllsborough, I hope the food is good you know even the best restaurants can sometimes be a bit off at Christmas. I'm in really good form today, bought my preg test kit today, very tempted to do one but hesitant in case BFN and then won't be in as good form tonight going out.
I think I'll wait until tomorrow, I said I'd test Friday so I'll stick with that!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I hope everyone is well, Kate and Jofi your test days are getting very close now are you nervous?

Mary


----------



## jofi

yep


----------



## Cate1976

Who's up for meeting in Belfast tomorrow?  I'm getting 0655 bus up.  I need to be back in Omagh in time for work at 5.30pm.


----------



## blue ribbon

Hi everyone,
I just wanted  to wish everyone a very happy and fertile christmas and may all your dreams come true in 2008. I don't post that often but i follow your stories and am praying for you all that the new year will bring lots of good news. I don't know what i would have done without this fantastic website! Enjoy the time off work and more importantly enjoy each other.
May seeds be planted and buns placed safetly in MANY ovens!!!!!!


----------



## Fionab

Mary, glad you enjoyed Santa's cottage!  Enjoy your night out.

Dahlia, we start d/reg on 27th December so not long to go now.

Cate, I'm working all day tomorrow and covering on my own so I don't think I could even make it out at lunch time.

Blueribbon, thanks for all the good wishes.  I hope you soon get moved up the list to start treatment.

Missy, there are some really nice box sets of DVD's in the shops at the moment and they are cheaper than buying them individually.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Cate- sorry cannot meet up tomorrow.My, you have an early start on the bus 



blue ribbon said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to wish everyone a very happy and fertile christmas and may all your dreams come true in 2008.


Thanks blue ribbon , have a happy Christmas and I hope all your dreams come true in 2008 too 

Good luck for next week Fionab

Hallo to everyone else


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Thanks Mary and Fiona for your suggestions, should be able to work with that, might get a run out tomorrow night after work... Talk about leaving things to the last minute..

Sorry Cate this is my busy time in work so cant meet up tomorrow either, work in a supermarket.....Flat out a minute...

Count down on now girls, hello and how is everyone else!!!!!!


        

Missy  xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Dahlia - how on earth did you manage to use such a glam signature - I want one!!!!

Hi Missy - how are you mrs - I see your posts are as colourful as ever - I'm thinking you are quite excited about the impending arrival of Santa Claus!!!  I'm going to let you into a wee secret.......well, maybe not yet....don't wanna spoil anything for ye....

Mary - I'm off on Mon, Tues and Wed, back in on Thurs and off on Fri, then I'm off on New Years Day.  But I'll still be working in me part time job anyway....boo....hoo.....

Bought cheese to make as a hamper for DH's uncle - it's postively disgusting - it's making me whole house smelly....had to light a scented candle tonight to try and get rid of the pong - surely that's not right?!  It shouldn't be that smelly!  Do you think me cheese is off?!  It better not be, cost me £25!!  I'll not be a happy bunny - but then I can't give someone off cheese for Christmas......

BTW, found me libido - remember I told you all that I couldn't find it?  Searched high, searched low - dusted if off and it's good as new......TMI?!

Gettin me hair done on Monday (swift change of subject - in case there's any awkwardness....) can't wait, love it when magic fingers gets his hands on me - and cos I'm such a nice person think I'll buy me hairdresser a wee gift card from Winemark or somethin'.

Jofi - you about?  

Anita


----------



## crazykate

Morning ladies,

How are we all? 

Cate really sorry haven't been on for a few days and have only just seen your post.  Can't make it today either cos our works Christmas outing starts at 1.30!  Hope to meet up with everyone in the new year.

Jofi how you coping?  I have spent that last few days in and out of the bathroom knicker watching..... this can't be right!  I've actually found myself close to tears on a few occasions feeling quite emotional at the silliest wee things (this is not like me at all.......maybe a good sign but I can't allow myself to build my hopes up)

Mrs OCD how are you........all prep'd and ready for the big day?

MaryC hope your feeling better although I'm sure this cold weather is doing nothing to help your situation.

Well I'd better finish on that point and go and try and get some work done.........must be me who's off until 2nd Jan. then into work for 2 days and off for a long weekend to Dublin for a 50th Birthday party!!!

Catch up with you all over the weekend

Lots of Love to everyone

Kate xx


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Well what can I say, NO SCREAM!!. Today I got a BFN when i tested!!         
Although I got bad news I'm actually in good form and really rather upbeat, friends are coming to stay tomorrow so I'm really looking forward to that. I think my new future baby just was to be a thoroughbred 2008 child so January will be my month to conceive! 

Kate and Jofi, the pressure is on now, I pray at least one of us gets a BFP in 2007!!!
I told DH this morning that I have to continue with the monitoring scans to make this clomid business work accurately, so I'll have to talk to me consultant in the new year and if the NHS won't cover it then I'll have to pay for the scans. I feel the scans are really important as there was quite a difference in dates of when I ovulated between this month and last, so I don't want to miss my chance!!

Missy, good luck with the Christmas shopping!

Cate, I hope you have a lovely day in Belfast, it's a long day with a 6.55am start.

Anita, Sorry to hear of your pitiful holiday time off, you must be crushed!!!!!!!  I'm sure you'll have a great few days off, enjoy your time with DH and have loads of   as you'll have to cut that out once you start tx in the new year. I'm intrigued about your part time job, is it saucy?   

Dahlia, Love your signature!

FionaB, Don't be working too hard!! Enjoy Christmas and best of luck with the start of your tx on the 27th, I'll be thinking of you!   

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Got almost all my presents in Belfast, only have 1 to look for.  I only just managed to get evrything in time with having to go back to shops for things.  Had a good day though.  Got 1.35pm bus back to Omagh which was good as city centre was starting to get busy with lots of mums with pushchairs.

Bad news is AF has turned up 2 days early.

We'll have to meet up in the new year definitely up for that.  DH and I are away from 6th-13th February.

Still no word of when review is.  Am hoping to get that appointment through not too far into January.  I'll give it until 2nd week and then phone to chase them.


----------



## crazykate

Well while DH dies big time upstairs (self inflicted it has to be said) I'll take time to catch up with you all.
I was home from my Christmas do by 9.00pm. DH said don't wait up I'll get a lift home........followed by a phone call at 12.00am to ask for a lift for him and his boss then after I'd dropped his boss off I had to go back and pick up another 3 people - I eventually got to bed at 2.30am needless to say I was not amused 

MaryC sorry you got  this time - can you now have a  or two over Christmas?

Cate1976 - what can I say? I hope 2008 turns out to be your year too. 

Anita - must be me who's off until the 2nd Jan and I'm not even a Civil Servant (think the boss had a visit from the ghost of Christmas past or something  ).

FionaB sending you lots and lots of   for a successful tx.

Jofi - chin up pet not long to go now  

Dahlia where are you on tx?

Missy hope your keeping well.

Sorry if I've missed anyone - I probably have but sending you all


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Everyone!

What a day,no matter how organised I think I am there is always more to do!!

Hi Kate-only 4 days til test day your ticker says    felt nervous for you when I saw that!! 
I am waiting to be called for my first private IVF ( and hopfully only  ) at RFC. Will be tormenting them in January.Due to start sometime in early NY (thats New Year not New York Mary  ) unless some miracle happens over the holidays!!

JoFi- good luck   

Sorry it was a BFN Mary.Hopefully you get the scans sorted out as you say.

Anita- if you click on the sparkly signature and follow the instructions you can make a signature too.I sounds very easy-I saw it on another thread but I have to say it took me ages to do it !!(Not very IT minded to say the least). Glad you found your libido in time for the Party Season- it tends to disappear from time to time I find too with regimental BMS!!Is your part time job something saucy as Mary says?!!!

Cate- I hope this is your year too and glad you got all your shopping done.Sorry wasn"t free on Friday.

Hi Missy,loving the smilies .Hope you got your DH something special ...

Hi Fionab,blueribbon,Holly(who is away to the sun I think!!Lovely),Sunny and everyone else.

Back to the soup on the stove (pretending to be Nigella  )

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Or should that be



Yes maybe I have too much time on my hands !!


----------



## SUNNY2007

happy christmas to you all hope this year brings all of you the luck and your hearts wishes take care

Wendy xox


----------



## Mrs AB

Thanks Dahlia - not sure if I've done it right.


----------



## Mrs AB




----------



## Mrs AB

That's better!


----------



## Mrs AB

Right - down to business:

Kate, good to hear from you, how are you feeling? Actually, doesn't matter, that was a silly question!

Mary, sorry that you didn't get a BFP - me thinks you're being a little too eager and impatient by testing every month like that. Maybe you should not test so regularly? Might ease the pain when you get a negative result.....

Sunny, good to hear from you!

I made a delighful dinner tonight (Mary, this is really for your benefit!), fried two chicken breast fillets (skin on) on the pan so that the skin was nice n golden brown and crispy then put in the oven with a gorge marinade - juice and zest of 1 lime, soy sauce, honey and chilli flakes and cooked for about 25 mins, meanwhile I boiled some Basmati rice and after I drained it chopped some fresh Corriander and mixed it in to the rice, hmmmmmm nice! Also made saute potatoes as a side dish. 

Got my appointment for the RVH - 22/01/08. Not overly fussed - we've decided to go with Origins anyway because of the ridiculous NHS waiting lists, but obviously we'll attend RVH appt. to keep our options open.

Mary - you're intrigued?! I'm bleedin' intrigued as to why you think my part-time job is saucy!!!!!! Explanation please......... 

A big massive slobbery kiss to you all!


----------



## Cate1976

I hope that 2008 brings me a  .  So many of my friends ahve had babies.  Next door neighbour is due 2nd february and my cousin is due around March/April.  I'm pleased for them but I know it's going to hurt.  At least I've got FF which'll make it a little easier.


----------



## Fionab

Anita, glad you found it again!!!  We need to make this baby making fun, after all we need to keep practising. 

Kate and Jofi, good luck with your testing, I really hope you get a good result.  

Mary, I'm really sorry you got a BFN. Can you use you morning temperature to help tell when you are ovulating or is that affected by the Clomid?

Dahlia, I hope you get your date for IVF soon.

Cate, glad you got all your shopping, sorry I wasn't able to meet up with you.  You are right to be optimistic as it really does help get you through this.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Anita, I like to do my test asap to get it out of the way! I don't obsess about it at all once I know the result then I just move on, I was disappointed initially but very quickly I was fine again. I'm a very practical and positive person so I don't really let myself get down. I 100% believe a PMA makes a massive difference to a persons life!!!! I must give credit where credits due!! Anita, your dinner sounded fab  when are we all invited for dinner?


FionaB, I haven't gone down the road of the whole temperature taking thing as I think that can lead to people becoming obsessed!!!!  I think it's hard enough to make sure BMS doesn't become too clinical and set by an ovulation schedule. I'm sure it works for some people and that's great, especially initially when they are ttc but after a while I really think it can damage a relationship and really isn't healthy for a persons mental health.

I really hope we all get a BFP in 2008.  

I'm all excited about Christmas, I can't wait to get all my presents, I'm such a child no wonder DD is up the walls with excitement!!! I put on Bing Crosby's Christmas CD last night when we had friends staying and the atmosphere was lovely, then later into the evening we decided to play pictionary which almost turned into a riot!!!!  Very funny especially when all the players are very competitive!!!
**Mental note never play that game with Anita!!!!!!!!!** 

Well I hope you're all well and organised for the big day!!

Mary


----------



## crazykate

I think everyone should have one of those signatures would brighten the page up a wee bit.


----------



## MaryC

Kate, I'm most impressed with your signature, VERY BLING!!!!!

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary - good to know you believe in PMA - was just a little concerned that maybe you were becoming a little too stressed about the whole thing.  I agree with you about the temperature thingy - been there, done that and it did have a negative impact on our intimacy, hence my libido running off into the sunset.......although I'm sure it's not like that for everyone - I just got more and more obsessed with tracking me temperature and trying to make sure that we timed the ol' shenanigans correctly - to be honest it turned into a nightmare and it actually made ttc incredibly frustrating.  We don't do it anymore (I mean taking our temperature  ) we play it by ear - not that it's made any bleedin' difference.....

Mary - just thought I'd share with you, one of the dinners I make at the weekend (put a bit more effort into it at the weekend - strangely, like a lot of things, ahem....)  Incedentally, I made that for one of me dinner parties - only it was duck instead of chicken - much nicer with duck.

You didn't answer me question about my 'saucy' part-time job - I obviously come across as the sort of person who would - I'll take it as a compliment......

Kate, my wee mucker, how are you babes?  Miss your chat these days - although, I do appreciate that you've got a lot going on, so I'll overlook it!

Same to you Mrs Jofi!

BTW - you're right Mary - don't ever, ever invite me to play a game - I'll do everything in my power to win.  And I mean everything.......

Anita Banita


----------



## Cate1976

While going to fetch DH from a friend's house, my parents asked if we've heard when our review is and I told them no but it's hopefully mid February.  I also told them that IF has really started to bite the last couple of months and told them about the dedication a couple of weeks ago and then told them what happened just before my Nieces first birthday.  They said this time of year is going to be hard.  They also said that DH and I need to be honest with each other about our feelings which is true.  I'm still feeling cheerful.  I know it's going to hurt tomorrow watching the LO's in church going to get presents from Santa.


----------



## Cate1976

Where are you all getting the cool writing from?


----------



## crazykate

Cate1976 - sending you strength for tomorrow pet.

Click onto the cool writing and it takes you to a page......... haven't quite sussed how to keep it on every message yet though! oh and don't forget to "generate code" same as you get your signature for FF (copy and paste) - good luck


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks CrazyKate.  Mum was howing me pictures on her laptop of my Niece last night and I was thinking when is it going to be me.  It's really starting to bite.


----------



## Fionab

I'll try this signature - fingers crossed!


----------



## Fionab

Kate

To keep it on every message you need to copy the code into your signature and so far it seems to be working!!!

Fiona


----------



## crazykate

well where do I start.......... AF arrived at 5.15am we are both completely devastated     

when I get myself together I'll log on and catch up but in the meantime wishing you all a fabulous Christmas and I hope to   with you all next year.

Love and Hugs

Kate


----------



## jofi

I'm so sorry Kate, have pm'd you
Fiona x


----------



## Dahlia

So sorry to read this Kate    .


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate - PM on its way, pet.

To all the rest of you - I won't be able to log on tomorrow - so for now, I'm wishing you all a very, very Merry Christmas and a fantastic New Year - and may all our private hopes and dreams be fulfilled.

Lots of love,

Anita

xo


----------



## Fionab

Kate,

I'm so sorry that your AF arrived.  I will be thinking of you over Christmas as I know it will be hard for you.  

One thing I will say is not to rush any decisions about where you go from here as you will need time to let it sink in.  Everyone deals with it differently but do know that we are all behind you on the board.

Fiona


----------



## Dahlia

Just a quick note to say happy Christmas to everyone and hope the New Year brings all our dreams true 

Dahlia xoxo


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all,

Kate so sorry to hear, keep thinking positive...

Just quick note to say happy christmas and don't eat too much everyone....

Loving the signatures, thought i'd copy and do the same!!!!!!!!!   

         

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

We've made it to the 100th page..................



   


Sad i know too much time on my hands..... NOT

Missy xxx


----------



## jofi

Sad news here too I'm afraid. Had enough of 2007, roll on 2008. 
Enjoy your holiday everyone.
Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Hi girls,

Well I came on here to wish everyone a big MERRY CHRISTMAS! I was in great form and nicely stuffed from my yummy dinner but now all I want to do is cry!!!!(don't worry I may feel like it but I won't)
Kate and Jofi I am so devastated for you both, I really was hoping for good news for you both! I'm actually in shock it never crossed my mind that all three of us would get a BFN, I was sure at least one of us would be blessed!!
PMs on there was to you both!

2008 better be a good year  lets pray it's carrying the dreams of most of us with it! 
A big hug to everyone!          

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Jofi, I'm really devasted for you.  It is so horrible that you got the news on Christmas Day.  As you say roll on 2008 and I hope the news is better for you.

Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Just a quick post from my NEW laptop that Santa brought me  

I just want to thank all you lovely ladies for your kind comments and PM's.........don't know what I'd do without you all and DH

WISHING US ALL A VERY HAPPY 2008 AND WISHING THAT EVERYONE'S DREAMS COME TRUE


Lots of Love 

Kate xoxo


----------



## Cate1976

Jofi and Kate       to both of you.  I know it must be hard but try to stay strong.  I'll be thinking of you during the next few days.

I did come close to tears watching the LO's in church going to get their presents from Santa.  Told my senior leader afterwards and he said 'I know'.  I also told him how I got through buying my Nieces Christmas presents (thinking that if treatment is early spring 09, DH and I could be buying presents for our LO Christmas 09) and he smiled.

I had a good Christmas, my sister dropped a big surprise.  She's pg, due August 08.  So that's next door neighbour due Early February, cousin's wife due April 08 and Niece/Nephew due August.  I am so happy for my sister.  If anyone can cope with a newborn and a LO going through the terrible 2's it's my sister.  

Am hoping that review appointment will arrive soon as RFC give 6 weeks notice for appointments.  If I've not heard by end of week after next, I'll phone and ask just in case it's got lost in Christmas post.


----------



## Fionab

Cate, if your review appointment isn't going to happen soon then you could consider paying for this appointment (around £120) as it will speed your entry onto the IVF list.  It certainly is cheaper than paying for a private IVF!  You can also get added onto both private and NHS list with RFC at the same time.

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Haven't got the £120 to pay for review to be done privately.  DH and I are away 6th-13th February.  Am hoping that review might be just before we go or just after.  DH has said no way to paying for anything to be done privately.  I don't see why we should pay for something we can get without paying even though we have to wait a while.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all,

Happy Christmas, sorry kate and jofi to hear your news, we are all thinking about yous.....

Hope everyone had a nice day....

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

News about my sister is starting to sink in and hurt.  I am pleased for her, she is a brill Mum and her partner is a brill Dad.  I just so wish it could have been DH and I.  I know that makes me sound like I'm jealous but I'm not.  So many of my friends and family have had babies during the last couple of years.  IF is so heartbreaking.  I said to my senior leader when I was down the week of my Nieces first birthday 2 months ago that if someone had told me that it would have me in tears, I'd have said no way, I wouldn't do that and what happened.


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,
I am sure you are all turkey-ed out like me.

JoFi- really sorry to see your post. My heart goes out out to you. As you say roll on 2008. 

Hope you are OK Kate too. As Mary says surely we should have had one BFP.It is very unfair.

Hallo Cate,Mary,Anita,Missy,Fionab.2008 WILL be our year    ,hallo to everyone else too


----------



## Fionab

Cate, have they said it will definitely be IVF for you or can you try IUI first as I think you get more than one IUI on the NHS but you definitely will only get one IVF.

Dahlia, thanks for the positive message, I certainly hope it will be true for everyone.

I started d/reg this morning for what must be the longest d/reg in history as my egg collection is not until 20th February.  I will have had enough hot flushes by then to heat the whole country!!  As for the moods....I can always say they are not my fault!

Fiona


----------



## wee emma

hiyas, haven't been on in a while. we're going to see dr williamson to sign our consent forms in january, so fingers crossed this is all our years. good luck to everyone else


----------



## Cate1976

The consultant at Altnagelvin said that more likely than not, we'll need IVF to have our own LO.  That was based on the results of DH's sperm count.  The consultant wanted DH to have another sperm count done but Altnagelvin had 5 month wait and the consultant felt that was too long and referred us to RFC as an urgent case hoping that they would be able to do it quicker.  We had first consultation at RFC end May.  DH's SA was end August and next stage is review which we think will be sometime in february.

I just want to get pg and be holding MY baby in my arms.


----------



## Mrs AB

Cate - everything that you are feeling is completely normal and expected but you really should try to lift yourself out off the rut you're in - we're all in this and believe me it helps to try and become a little more upbeat and positive.  

Jofi and Kate - I'm finding it difficult to choose the right words to describe how sorry I am that you didn't receive the news that you (and I) was hoping for.  But I'm also very proud of you both - it takes a strong lady to undergo the stresses of IVF (especially at Christmas time) and whilst your poor hearts are broken you still managed to come onto this site and wish everyone a Happy Christmas/New Year.  Please be good to yourselves and your DHs, try to enjoy the New Year and we'll put our heads together in 2008 re: Plan B!  It ain't over till the fat lady sings......

Fionab - hope the down regging isn't too hard on you at the mo!

Dahlia - good to hear from you, hope you are well.

Mary and Missy - hope you had a good Christmas.

Anita


----------



## Dahlia

Mrs AB said:


> Dahlia - good to hear from you, hope you are well.


Thanks Anita, I am good,Did you have nice Christmas-how did the cooking go? Very quiet one here..

Good luck for downregging Fionab-is it 6 weeks til Feb 20 then.Time is flying...I hope the drugs aren"t too hard on you.

Hope you are feeling better Cate. It can be hard to think positively but I agree it helps get through this!!

Hi Emmaelizabeth glad things are moving for you.

Hallo to everybody else

Dahlia x


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Had a lovely christmas, hope everyone had a good one... 

Anita good to hear from you seems like its been a while. 

Hi emmaelizabeth how long did you have to wait for your review appointment in order to sign consent forms....

 

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

I will get through this.  It was a big shock.  Hoping and praying for a miracle in 2008.  If not a miracle, then hopefully this time next year I'll be near the top of the IVF waiting list.


----------



## skywalker

hello everyone

sorry i haven't been on the thread recently.  we have started our last treatment - i'm d/reg for 4 weeks before stimms - so i had quite a few side effects!

i hope you are all doing well - i'm sorry to hear of the bfn in recent days.

belated merry christmas and a very happy new year - may all your dreams come true in 2008!

    

skywalker


----------



## holly01

ola ladies   back again to the land of the living!!!hope u all had a grt xmas cause we def had   oh my god dont know why we didnt go years ago to the sun it was heaven      
so now we are facing 08 and i am feeling fresh and ready to face IF all over again     

hope u are all doin well, my heart sank when i read about u lovely ladies who got ure BFN so near to xmas and u all kept ure chins up soooo brave

talk soon


----------



## Fionab

Emmaelizabeth, good luck with your appointment in January.  

Skywalker, hope you are coping with your side effects.  It is annoying that we have to downreg for so long, I have almost 6 weeks of d/reg.  I really hope this IVF works for you after all the problems you had earlier this year.

Holly, glad you enjoyed your Christmas away.  It sounds lovely and a change from our weather here!  Good luck for the op on 7th January.

Hope everyone had a good Christmas.
Fiona


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone!

I am new. After a year of trying and no luck was referred to Doc Heasley in Craigavon and after a year messing about out there and getting nowhere (missing results, cancelled appointments) I finally went private with him and discovered straight away a major MF issue. He referred us to Doc Traub privately and we are to ring next week to get an appointment.

However, I discovered this site doing a google search and read the entire Northern Ireland Girls thread (great read!!), and I am now hesitant about making an appointment. He sounds like he knows his stuff, but I cannot face another 6-9 month wait for treatment. I think I might make an appointment with Origin instead.

Anyone any advice? I've read good stuff about Origin and it sounds like they don't have much of a wait. We have been advised to go for ICSI.

Jannersx


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Just back from a few days in Dublin visiting family and friends, had a really lovely time. DH and I went to my friends wedding yesterday it was fab, it was a really young wedding and everyone was in great form, some were still going at 5AM!!!!! 
I lasted until 2am which isn't bad considering I'm well out of practice with the whole last night thing!!

Talking of WILD NIGHTS OUT I'll have to get our FF one sorted soon. 

I hope you all had a good Christmas and that Santa was good to you, I did very well so I'm a happy bunny!! Is anyone doing anything wild or special for new years eve?

Anita, when are you going to ventures for the photo shoot? Was your mum delighted with her present?

Holly, were did you go on holiday?

I'd love a holiday but I don't want to book anything in case I'm pregnant by the time were meant to go away, it's quite frustrating. I won't fly at any stage of pregnancy as I will be a high risk pregnancy and I won't tempt fate by doing anything that would risk the pregnancy. My A/F arrived on the 26th but it's been perfect which is great so it didn't disturb my socialising.

Well I hope everyone is keeping well and lets pray for bumper baby harvest for 2008!


----------



## MaryC

Hi Janners,

Welcome to the NI thread, I'm sure you'll get some great advice and support here. Quite a few of the girls have been with origin and all reports seem to be very good, FionaB will be able to give you the waiting list info. I'm actually with Mr Heasley for tx, sorry he wasn't able to help you but at least you now know the problem and so can try and get things moving.
I hope to be chatting with you in 2008.

Mary


----------



## janners1

Thanks for the reply Mary. I really did like Doc Heasley, when I finally got to meet him he was very down to earth and helpful. My problem is one of patience!! All I can think of is the 2 years I have spent trying to get pregnant and still nothing has progressed!!

(OK it has, at least we know what the problem is!!)


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Janners

Welcome to the site! We waited 6 mths to go private at RVH, will be a yr for our NHS go.  Have heard Origin v nice etc but dunno if statistically they have more success.  RVH admin is a disaster true but many of the consultants like Doc Traub there 20 odd years & experience counts.  
We were going to go to Origin for a 3rd go if our NHS in April fails but now I am thinking we stick to Royal and consultant there who doing it long time.  ITs a tough decision & maybe come our 3rd go we'll go abroad & never mind RVH or Origin!!!!

Good luck!

SQ

XX


----------



## Dahlia

Hallo and welcome Janners  .The waiting is hard and like you patience is a virtue I haven"t been blessed with!

Hi Cate- lets hope 2008 is our year  .Did you have good Christmas.

Mary well done for staying up til 2.It must have been a good party! i have no plans for New Years Eve as yet,will probably go round to sisters house or even sit in! Couldn"t brave the taxis/pubs on such a busy night! (I am showing my age now! )

Holly-where were you at? You certainly sound refreshed.Good luck for next week.

Good luck to Fionab and Skywalker downregging.Sorry to hear you"re having SE Skywalker..I hope the 6 weeks pass quickly for you both.

Hallo to everybody else-hope you are all doing ok.

Happy New Year to all of you    

Dahlia x


----------



## crazykate

Hi Janners and welcome aboard - good luck which ever route you decide on.

Emmaelizabeth good luck with your tx.

Anita........well how did the dinner turn out?  We're all dying to know!! 

Mary a good weekend away probably just what you needed glad you had a great time.

Jofi how are you - do you know how many AF cycles before next tx can go ahead?

Skywalker welcome back good luck with your tx

What happened to everyone's glam signatures

I'm going to Dublin next weekend for a 50th birthday maybe just the pick me up I need to get me back on top of things have to say I'm finding it a little difficult at the moment just when I think I'm there it just jumps up and bites when you least expect it  

Wishing each and everyone of you a babylicious 2008 may new year be sprinkled with   for us all

Kate


----------



## Dahlia

Hope the 50th birthday party takes your mind of things .

Dahlia x


----------



## Fionab

Janners, welcome to the site.  If you are with Southern board then the ICSI NHS list is between 1 and 1.5 years and the private list is around 6 months (this depends on your doctor).  You should still go to Royal and get added onto the NHS list, at least you will have that to fall back on.  You can be added onto either private or NHS list or both.  I haven't been to Origin so I can't tell you anything about that.

Mary, welcome back. We are just going to friends for New Years Eve, what about you?

Kate, you usually have to wait 3 cycles before you can start again.  I added the ticker onto my signature and you can't fit both of them into your profile.

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Hi, welcome to Janners. 

I'm feeling a bit happier now.  You can probably guess who's done that.  Told my senior leader after church about little sister being pg again.  I said that although I'm pleased for her, I wish it could have been DH and I.  His reply was 'let's see what 2008 brings' and when I said it's getting harder he replied with the usual 'I know'.  Also told a few other friends, one of whom said that God has a plan for us and that one day I will be saying 'Thank You Lord'.  Another friend gave the 'In God's time, be patient'.  When he was out of earshot I said to a couple of other friends that the next time that's said I'm going to scream.

If review appointment hasn't arrived by end of next week, I'll chase it up.  From what I was told a couple of weeks ago, I think it'll be mid February.

I'm hoping for lots of BFP's for us girls in NI.  Like the idea of meeting up although if it's in the evning, it could be difficult as last bus back to Omagh leaves at 8.30pm.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Happy new year hope all your dreams come true no matter what they are.  Try to stay positive this time last year i had my first icsi got a bfp on 2nd January and had miscarriage on 7th now im 28 weeks pregnant with twins so dreams and hope to come true never give up.  I cant believe this time last year i was in a totally different frame of mind just shows you the difference a few months can make.


Wendyxox


----------



## Cate1976

Sunny, sorry to hear of your mc.  I am so pleased for you that you're pg again and I hope your pg continues to go well. You are so right about a few months making a big difference.  I'm hoping to be on the IVF list in a couple of months.


----------



## Cate1976

Hope that works. Hoping and praying for lots of BFP's for us in 2008.


----------



## Cate1976

Well it's now 2008.  I've said it before but have a good one everyone.

I'll be on the look out for confessions when I'm on in the morning.


----------



## *Lollipop*

looks like its just us girlies awake now.....HAPPY NEW YEAR to my celtic buddies....Im a Jock based in England.....take care my friends may 2008 bring you all yr wishes and dreams.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## holly01

festival^   

                HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

       FOR 08


----------



## katiesue

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE hope there are lots of 2008 BFP's and babies    

Luv Kate xo


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Happy new year to you all and lets hope we have a great 2008!  

Anita, Was the dinner a disaster you're keeping very quiet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kate, I'm glad your in good form and looking forward to your weekend in Dublin. If you get a chance go to Grafton St and see the decorations (if their still up!!) and the Brown Thomas window it's fab.

Sunny, I'm glad you're keeping well and that bump of yours too, has it grown much over Christmas? Any crazy cravings?

Well I didn't do anything exciting for new years, we were meant to go to friends but DH wasn't feeling great so we stayed at home. 
We nearly always stay in on new years eve I'm not a fan!!! I got over the whole NY eve thing when I was about 23. I think I'm going to venture to the cinema tomorrow and see the BEE MOVIE, I'm taking my DD, she's not back at playgroup until next week. 
Has anyone been to Ikea yet I'm going to brave it on Friday afternoon!

FionaB, I hope the down regging is going well and you feel OK. What exactly does it do to your system?

I hope everyone else is keeping well.

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Mary, enjoy Bee Movie tomorrow.  We just went to friends for new years eve - everywhere is so packed.  I haven't been to Ikea yet but have heard from friends that it was really busy last week.  

The down reg stops everything working, almost like a menopause, then you have the injections to stimulate the system to work overtime and produce more eggs.  The d/reg is the nasal spray twice a day which can give you the hot flushes and mood swings.  

Hi to everyone,
Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

Good Evening me lovely ladies - may I wish you a fantastic New Year!

I'm off the ciggies - so MaryC, no nonense from you - or I won't be held responsible for my actions!!!  The dinner was great, Kate and Mary - thanks for asking!  Coudn't have been better!  Mum loved it and her Venture pressie - we're going to arrange for the pics to be taken in Feb - need to let the Christmas debts clear!!!!  

Bought a new leather suite (well, DH did) and I ordered a tub chair last night to compliment me colour scheme.  It has horizontal stripes in brown/cream/liquer - gorge!!  I've been accessorising like mad over the past few days - ordered a few more wallpaper samples from Fultons today - Mary, I'll let you know if they're ok.  Bought some fab orange cushions for me new sofas and a few other orange thingys.  Bought some gorge artifical flowers out of Fultons today - can't really describe them - other than gorge, gorge, gorge!!  Once I've redecorated I'll take a pic and send you some images.  Would really like some wall art - there's some great metal wall art available at the mo - might go for something like that.

Anyway, enuf of that!  Did you all have a nice New Year?  Where did you go, what did you do, who did you do it with (ooer!) and did you have any regrets this morning??!!!

Anita


----------



## Cate1976

I've not been to Ikea yet either.  Hoping to go when I get wages at end of the month.  Won't be able to get much though, it'll be more of a browse.  I love Ikea.  When I was at uni, I was near the Wednesbury store and got a rug for my room in halls and a couple of pasta bowls.  I've been saying for ages that it'd be good if Ikea came to NI.


----------



## weeza82

Hiya, 

I am a newbie. I posted on a few other threads and everyone was telling to coem over here, so here I am.  

Bit of background info.... I am 28, DH is 27 and we have been trying for nearly 2 years and in all that time, not a BFP, not a missed AF and no AF more than 5 days late. Frustratingly regular (which is a good sign I suppose). All my blood tests have shown that I appear to be ovulating. We had our first appointment in Craigavon in December and DH is going for SA on 17 Jan. I am waiting for a date for my HPG (is that the right terminology?) and we hope to have a review in March. Can anyone tell me, what is the procedure after that (depends on the results, i know) and what the timelines could be, especially worst case scenario? How long are waiting lists for everything? I don't want to be runnng round thinking 2008 is going to be our year if it might not be viable, I am a bit too vulnerable and raw at the moment for more disappointment!!!

By the way, is it just me or is EVERYONE frigging pregnant at the moment? I thought it was bad last New Year, but this just feels ridiculous.  

Weeza (aka Louise)


----------



## Dahlia

Happy NEW Year everyone   ,

Welcome to Weeza(Louise). .HSG is a hysterosalpingogram which tests the patency of your tubes. I haven"t had one but if you search HSG at the top here you will probably get more information on it .Not sure re waiting times/plan of action after that though in your area...I live in the Eastern Board area and because of my age opted for the private route..

Had very quiet NYE too.Sat in and enjoyed Jools Holland.No exciting parties here..

Anita-your furniture and decor sounds gorgeous as you say!!Good luck with the cigs.

Haven"t braved IKEA yet although have good reports but very busy as expected.

All back to work today.Christmas seems so far away now...

Hope the downregging going OK Fiona.

Thanks for the positive message Sunny-hope you and the twins are well.

Hi to every body else 

Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976

HSG is a procedure which involves dye being put into your tubes to make sure they're not blocked.  

Waiting times depend on where you live.  RFC have told me that once on IVF list, it's 12-14 months.

I'm finding it hard to cope with news of pg's.  Found out Christmas Day that little sister is pg with her 2nd which is due August.  She has a 14 month old DD.  I'm pleased for her but so wish it could be DH and I.  So many of my friends/family have had babies since DH and I got married.  It does hurt.  DH and I are Christians and our church family have been really supportive.


----------



## emmsy

Hi Ladies

Im one of the oldies on this thread and I hop on from time to time to see how you are all doing. To Kate and my friend Jofi I am so sorry to hear your news girls especially round christmas time      

I wish all of you good luck and plenty of BFP's in the new year. You can see by my ticker it took a long long time for me but please stay strong and positive        it can work out great.

Hope 2008 is a great year for the Norn Iron Ladies     

Ems xxx


----------



## janners1

Happy New Year Everyone,

And thanks for all the replies to my post. Makes sense for definite to get on both the lists. Will my hubby have to have an SA done for both the RVH and Origin? I am just waiting on my doctor to get the referral through to Origin, I guess I can talk all this stuff out with them.

Weeza, you are exactly where I was a few months ago. I had my hubby have an SA done first so that I wouldn't go through anything I didn't need to. His doctor told him his SA came back 100% normal. So I had every test done - including the blue dye test or hystero. Everything came back clear. I had a review 6 months later in Craigavon (1 year after my hubby's original SA) and only then did I find out that his SA was NOT 100% normal as he had been told. I was informed that he would need another one done and they would review me again in another 6 months. Cue me throwing all the toys out of the cot and booking Doc Heasley privately. It took one appointment with him a month later to tell me we would be very unlikely to conceive naturally due to 5mil sperm count, 90% abnormal forms and low motility (although I guess it's not as bad as it could be). I have now been referred to Doctor Traub at Royal Victoria and I'm doing that privately because I just cannot stand the waiting.

It's hard waiting - especially when your results all come back normal and you know you are ovulating and regular (as I was). It drove me mad, especially because all that time I thought my Hubby was fine too and I just couldn't understand what was wrong. I have some peace now that I know there is a problem and there is something we can do about it. Usually reviews are no sooner than 5 months each time you are seen in Craigavon. I can only speak for myself as that's what I was told. If you need IVF you will be referred to RVH and it will be another couple of months waiting on an initial consultation and then whatever wait it is for whatever procedure you might need. If you want to speed things up see Doctor  Heasley once privately and he will get the ball rolling. 

Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## weeza82

Thanks for all the info everyone. Do I just need to speak to Mr Heasley's secretary about going private? I might do that once we both get the tests done ( or should I do it now?) By the way, how long till you get the results from SA? I have no idea about the whole system here. 

Someone said, you go to the RVH for IVF, does that mean they do IUI in Craigavon, or does it all end up at RVH anyway?

Poor DH had a hard time over Christmas. He is normally so positive but cracked up over the holidays. He blames himself and is torturing himself about not being able to give me what I so badly want. But i think the problem is with me (don't know why). I hate him blaming himself. 

What's a girl to do?


----------



## janners1

Weeza if you get your doctor to do you a referral to Doc Heasley then you will receive a letter from his secretary at his private home office asking you to call and make an appointment. You should be able to get an appointment within a couple of weeks. I did this and I'm so glad I did.

If you are waiting on having tests done I would definitely wait till you have had them done and then he can make a call right then and there and get your results (as if by magic!!!) - I was mightly impressed when he did this for us!! It seems like results are the hardest thing in the world to get hold of  

They do IUI in Craigavon as far as I know, but Doctor H told me they used to do IVF and ICSI there but just don't have the time or resources anymore since so many people are getting this treatment now. So you get referred to RVH as standard or you can ask for your referral to be made to anywhere you want to go. I originally had mine for Doctor Traub but I am getting him to do me one for Origin also.

It's very very hard for the guys to take. My poor Hubby's face when Doc Heasley told us the news - he was literally gobsmacked. We had just assumed the whole time it was me. What has helped my Hub deal with it better is that I have done tons of research online and I am making positive changes in his diet and lifestyle. I keep telling him the results could be totally different/better next time if we get his nutrition up to scratch. I also showed him the ICSI section of this site - you see the one with all the positive stories? Most of those girls had MF issues and look, so many of them have babies/twins. So it isn't hopeless, not at all!!

If you stay really positive it will start to rub off on him.

Best of luck  

PS - I meant to say it took me a year to track down my hubbies SA from Craigavon which is why I gave up and went privately to doctor H. You will have to chase them to make sure they send it to his doctor. My own GP still hasn't received ANY of my results from this 2-year pantomime.


----------



## glitter girl

Happy new year to everyone, heres hoping its a good one for us all!!

Sorry my posts are so plain and boring, will have to take time to work out how to jazz them up! ( computers and myself are not a good mix! )

Someone was asking about Ikea. I was there yesturday and I have to say I was very impresssed. Most items are very reasonably priced. I really could have spent all day in the place there was just so much to choose from. Got some really good bargains, ( chandeliers, mirrrors,etc ). On the down side it was quite busy, I suppose because most people were still off work yesturday. There were 25 checkouts, with a queue of at least 15 people at each one, but it really wasnt that long of a wait to get served.

Still waiting to hear from The Royal about my next appointment?? ( my last one was in october, now waiting for review). 

Cate 1976 I see you havnt had any word yet either which concerns me as your last appointment was in August. I was hoping to get word this month. That now looks unlikely if you havnt received your appointment yet. This waiting is so frustrating and so unfair.

Anyway, fingers crossed that things will start to go right for us all this year, you are all in my thoughts and prayers, God bless xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks glittergirl.  Rang RFC just before Christmas and was told that Dr Traub is booked up for reviews until 2nd week January.  With DH's SA being done end August, our review is likely to be mid-end February.  We're away 6th-13th so am hoping to receive appointment for anytime during the 2 weeks after soon.  If I've not got it by end of next week, I'll be phoning RFC just to make sure it's not got lost in Christmas post.

Came close to tears twice at work last night.  The spring/summer clothes are arriving and there was something in newborn girls and newborn boys that were so cute and I just so wish I could buy them.  I'll be buying for 3 babies this year, next door neighbour due early February, my cousin and his wife's baby mid April and my sister's baby in August.  I will get through this though, I can be tough when I have to be.

Am watching a Christian music channel at the moment which is showing nature scenes while playing uplifting worship songs and showing verses from the Bible which has just shown a brilliant verse which is so appropriate for the IF journey.  It's "and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us." (Hebrews 12 v1).  For me it's saying keep going, don't give up hope.  Hope some of you find it encouraging.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon everyone,

Well the snow has arrived this afternoon and everything looks so pretty but I hope it's not too bad by the morning as I have my CD 10 monitoring scan in Craigavon at 8am. I'm very happy as it appears that my scans are going to be continued even though they usually stop them once they know you're ovulating. I really hope it works this month   

It's great to see so many new names on the thread, the new years has you all out in force!! For all of you undergoing the nightmare that is the RFC admin department I hope you all get your reviews soon.

Ladies, I nearly forgot!!!!!!! the big meet up. What about Friday 11th January in Belfast? Let me know what you think and then the details can be refined.    

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Ems, good to hear from you, glad to see that Erin is doing well.

Janners and Weeza, we found that we had to redo the SA at the Royal as the samples done for Craigavon were done at home then taken to hospital, but Royal wanted it done again in the hospital.

Mary, I see the snow is really bad here tonight, I really hope you are able to get to Craigavon tomorrow - take care on the roads.  Hope you hear good news tomorrow.  

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

No snow in Omagh.  Meet up next Friday sounds good to me if I have the money.  What time are you thinking?  Last bus home leaves at 8.30pm.


----------



## Mrs AB

There's bleeding plenty of snow in bloody Dromore - took me an hour to travel the 10 miles to my house - I'm not a happy bunny.  Wanna know why I'm not a happy bunny?!  Cos I'm off the smokes 3 days....yeah, you heard right, 3 DAYS!!!  You smokers out there (you know who you are....) will agree that when a smoker is stuck in traffic the first thing he/she will do is reach for a sweet/tempting/sugar coated ciggie - I couldn't do that tonight - I bought a bunch of bloody grapes so that everytime I felt the urge to have a ciggie, I would eat a grape instead (obviously don't wanna put on a sh*it load of weight) but couldn't do that in the car!!!  Left me grapes at home!!!!  Poor me!!  Are you all feeling sorry for me yet?  Well?!

Mary - not sure about this month - we're not all made of money ye know!!  Need to let me Christmas debts clear!!!

Anita Banita


----------



## holly01

yeahh we have a loada      in tyrone yipeeeeeee,its ok cause its friday rite??   just lying at the fire er chillin....
hope u are all doin well,i was reading all the recent posts and keeping my fingers crossed for all thats happening over the nxt few weeks for u ladies 
hard to believe we are now in 08 eah?another year on and the start of the treatment yet again in our household anyway  how long do we have to go on 4 eah 
well on a more positive note me and DH are headin to Dublin on sunday as i have a 7am appointment  on monday in the rotundra for my laporoscopy(query endem and one blocked tube)sooooo heres hoping we get some results and then get this ball rolling.......no doubt u ladies will see alot of me on this board over the next week as i plan to take a week of  work and i will no doubt be BORED silly sat at home all day

has any of u ladies over indulged over the holidays??i really am   of the   ah well gud time had by all and they say that all those excess lbs drops of once u get back to normal      whats normal in our house i am beginning to wonder 

anyways thats it from me keep warm everyone(good excuse to lie tighter 2nite   )

love holly


----------



## Cate1976

We have snow here in Omagh.  It was probably 2-3 inches but has started to melt off cars so it's not going to last long.  I have work tomorrow so hope the snow has gone by then otherwise I'm going to have to wear my boots and take my work shoes with me.


----------



## mel28

Hi girls,

Was just catching up with all the news there.  So sorry that there was no BFP's over the Christmas period, was so sure that there'd be one happy ending.  Here's hoping that 2008 is the year for us.

We went to the RFC on new years eve to have our bloods done, can believe that they don't do that at one of your earlier journeys- an hour and 3/4 up and the same back down just for 2 minutes in with the nurse- so silly!!!!!

Anyway on a much brighter note, my AF arrived on new years day so sent off the forms and am waiting "patiently" for appointment to get tx underway within next couple of weeks!  Hoping that its a good sign that the start of a new year means a change in fortune for us!

On a completely different subject, I bought my DH flights to liverpool to see a match for Christmas- i went to so much trouble to get the tickets, book the accommodation and pay for the flights for a long weekend, Fri pm to Mon am- thought that we could both do with the break!  He rang me to work today- they've only gone and changed the bloody match til Monday evening!!!!! so cross- now we'll be back home in time to watch it on the TV!!! don't know whether to cancel the trip, extend our stay to go to match or what-  any suggestions? (at this point, I'm making out to care about the football where i only wanted to shop but DH majorily disappointed)!

Anyway, going to wrap up in front of the TV now and watch some c**p Fri night TV, snow nearly all gone from here now but any excuse to get cosy!!

Chat you all again soon,
Mel, x

PS. how on earth do you get to add all them smileys etc, I'm hopeless with computers!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi ladies,     

Happy new year and hopefully this will be a positive year for us all!!!   

Welcome to all the new names about, seems quite a few, and hi to everyone else.....

Got my review appointment in today for the rfc (Dr Williamson) - 13th Feb, eventually after 4 months waiting, looks like the waiting list must be about 5 months as we had our last sa done on the 17th September....Relieved as i thought it was never gonna come through...We might get on this waiting list yet??

As for us starting our tx at Origin, my  should have arrive around the 23 or so but no sign as of yet, i am irregular but the last 8 months i have been able to date mine from between 38-41 days.  So far it is now 50 days, just don't know.....Did have a lot of stress with work at christmas, and my mum wasn't well was in hospital so was running about trying to do 100 things?  So trying to relax as much as poss when you want  to arrive it never comes!!!!!!!!!  Just can't wait to get the ball rolling.  Hopefully won't be much longer...

Had a good christmas had all the family (including mum who got out on xmas eve) at mine - 20 in total from both sides but the cooking went well - quite well prepared although dh did most of the work.. New year we had family and friends to ours which saved any assle, so all in all an eventfull time.. 

Cate, i know how it feels about everyone around having babies - dh's niece was due yesterday (only 17 and unplanned) and dh's cousins girlfriends unplanned also is due on the 14th!!! But it will be good do do a bit of baby sitting, even though it is heartbreaking that it won't be me, its nice having babies in the family... It helps me to think positive and that i will hopefully be in their shoes very soon.....    


Missy xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Well dont want to make all you workers jealous but as from yesterday i am on maternity leave and i am now officially a woman of leisure till November or should i say till the babies arrive.  I will probably be on here a lot more now.

Hope everyone has their positive heads on for this new year as i am sending lots of hugs and thoghts your way that all your dreams will come true.


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all.

Sunny it must be getting really exciting for you now!!!! I really envy you, but fingers crossed it won't be too long before we get a positive? Trying to keep positive thats my new years resolution...........       

                                              

Your bump must be getting big now!!!

Very quiet here recently where is everyone!!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

I'm here.  Work was ok.  There had been a big delivery so instead of replenishing the floor, I was asked to unpack some the delivery.  Guess what I had to unpack?  NEWBORN and boy is there some cute things.  I'll be buying things for 3 babies this year.  Am hoping to get review appointment next week as RFC give 5-6 weeks notice for appointments and I was told our review is likely to be mid-end February.  The 18th February is 5 weeks from next Monday.


----------



## MISSY97

hi Cate

I got mine yesterday you may have read in an earlier post. Yours shouldnt be too far away!!!

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Cate i should have said we had last sa in september, was your dh's in August did you say?

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

DH's SA was end of August.  Our consultant is Dr Traub and when I phoned to chase it up, I was told that he was booked up for reviews until 2nd week of January.  I then asked when ours was likely to be and was told mid-end February.


----------



## flowerfairies

Hi New to this site! in fact new to forums!  wondering if anyone has been to Ceram in Marbella for treatment.  Seriously considering this! would appreciate any advice! running out of time! im sure you have heard that before lol! hello to all! Happy New Year!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all,    

Welcome flowerfairies, sorry can't help you about Ceram in Marbella.  Hope you find this thread of some help to you.  Everyone is really friendly so you will have no probs.  

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Welcome Flowerfairies!  

I think we will postpone the meet up until February as maybe it's a bit early in the year of you all. Anita's last very rude  message pointed this out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Anita, I'm not surprised you have Christmas debt especially after single handedly funding Fulton's new premises on the boucher road!! 

Sunny, you made me laugh with your innocence about being a lady of leisure until you return to work in November , YOUR HAVING TWINS DEAR!!!!!!!!!! you will be doing two jobs, going back to work will be like a holiday! Enjoy every minute of your time off and those wonderful little bundles of joy, it is such a lovely time, it will be great. Do you know what you're having?

Fionab, are you still down regging? when do you start on the other medication? I actually made it to the Bronte restaurant last night after all my failed attempts, it was excellent! Definitely give it a try if you haven't made it there already.

Jofi and Kate, I hope you are both OK, I have been thinking about you both and hope you are getting over you disappointment OK.

Missy, great news that the review app came through eventually lets hope things get moving for you quickly once you see Dr Williamson.

I hope everyone else it keeping well.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.  Postponing meet until February is good news as I'm a bit skint at the moment.  I've put this in Peer support but am going to post it here as well.  I hope it comforts someone.

Infertility - 1 Year on

I sit here at the foot of the Cross crying out to God
Lord, You see the hurt and the pain of watching friends and family getting pregnant and having children
Being pleased for them, congratulating them but wondering when I'll be among them
Lord, You see the look in Malcolm's eyes when he holds a child in his arms
You know how we would love and care for any child we are blessed with
We will feed them, clothe them and provide all they need to grow and develop the way You have planned for them
Lord, take the hurt and the pain, I can't face this heartache without you
Like Hannah in 1 Samuel, I cry out to You hear my prayer in Jesus name and show me the way to get through this heartache.

Written on 29th November 2007 one year to the day that we found out, we'll need IVf to have our own child.
It was written sitting at the foot of the cross in church.

I emailed it to my senior leader on Thursday and asked him what he thought of it.  It started out as a poem but he has said it reads more like a prayer and that he thought it'd be useful to some people.  That boosted my confidence after I'd had my friend's LO in my arms.  I thought I was pg back in Feb 05 only for AF to turn up 4 days late and after I'd got a + on pee stick.  I'm sure I had a very early mc.  If that pg had lasted, my LO would have been born 6-7 weeks after my friend's LO.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Glad the meet up changed to Feb as I've been splurging a bit on the ol' retail therapy as a way to make me feel better after that bdly BFN!!!  Shopping used to always help when I'm down - sadly it doesn't help as much but I still try! 

Will be lovely to see you all next mth when we all have a few more pennies & those of us with recent BFN'S are a wee bit stronger. This website has been really invaluable & those of you who took the time to reply to me the last 6 wks odd are wee stars!

Thinking of you all

xxxxxxx


----------



## Fionab

Anita, I hope you are still managing to keep off the cigs.

Holly, good luck for your appointment tomorrow.  

Mel, good luck for your treatment.  With the length my d/reg we might have e/c around the same time.

Missy, hope your AF comes soon, it never comes when you actually want it - here is an AF dance for you  

Sunny, take it easy until the babies arrive then you will certainly have your hands full - good luck for the birth.

Flowerfairies, welcome to the site.  I don't know anything about Ceram - you could maybe try the Peer Support board.

Mary, I am still downregging.  Most people only have to d/reg for about 2-3 weeks but mine is 6 weeks this time in order to fit in with the schedules at RFC.  My stimms/injections don't start until 8th February and egg collection on 20th February.  We went to the Bronte just before Christmas for DH birthday and it was lovely.  Did you make it to Craigavon through the snow? 

Cate, I'm glad that you are able to write your feelings down and I hope this has given you comfort.  

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

The prayer was actually written at the end of November exactly 1 year to the day that DH and I found out we'll need IVF to have our own LO.  I've posted it in the hope that it brings comfort to others.


----------



## MaryC

Evening all,

FionaB, I didn't make it to craigavon in the end but am going to go over in the morning for the scan. I haven't actually confirmed that with anyone but left messages on the answering machine so I hope they'll see me, my have to charm them, again!!!!!

Shoppingqueen, sorry to hear you're not in great form and that the shopping isn't even helping, things must be very bad!!!!!! I hope you feel better soon.

Anita, I hope you're still off the cigs and I'll put your bad tempered last comment down to all the stress of cold turkey, how are your staff coping with you? Keep perservering with it, it will be worth it. Is DH off the cigs too?

Mary


----------



## flowerfairies

thanks for your welcome! im a bit rubbish at this  but i will pick it up.  I got a reply on another thread but im new to it all! been reading lots of the old threads and learned more in one night than i ever knew! Looking forward to talking to you all again! luck to you all!


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

I had great news at the hospital this morning when I had my scan, the clomid seems to be really kicking in now after three cycles. There seems to be quite a few follicles and one is already 17mm and it's only CD 13, I'm really happy about this. I really hope it works this month but even if it doesn't at least the future looks bright. I have to go back on Thursday for another scan to see how things are progressing.
I hope everyone is in good form today.

Mary

P.S I've just noticed I'm now a Sr. member, I was very happy about this until it dawned on me, does that mean I really spend tooooooo much time on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone

There are so many new people here and most of you don't know me, but I started this thread what seems like a lifetime ago . I don't get on much to post but I've been trying to keep up to date with what's happening with you all and am so glad to see that the thread is as supportive as ever.

As for me, my little boy is 5 months old and today is his first full day in nursery  . I'm at university as a (very) mature student and so didn't get a maternity leave as such. I'm back finishing off my thesis and to say I was emotional this morning is the under-statement of the year, leaving my wee man.

Anyway, I'm living proof that IVF can work and I really hope that some of you find hope in that. I know I always found it hard when other people got BFPs but somehow it always gave me encouragement that if it could work for them then it could work for me too. And it did, so I really hope that that helps. I know a lot of the treatment thingie is fate and out of our hands but I really do believe that we can do a lot to help ourselves so if any of you want to know what I did during my treatment PM me and I'll help as best I can.

Hello to everyone who was on their journey at the same time as me - *Tattie, KatieSue, Starsky, Skywalker, Emmsy and Ava * - hope you are all well and that babies *Kris, Joe and Erin * are doing well. And at this time a particular hello to *Skywalker * as I read that you're going through treatment again soon. I really do hope that this is your time hun      xx

Lots and lots of love and luck to you all.

Cats

PS. Sunny, I had to laugh at you saying you were now a lady of leisure until you return to work in November ... there just aren't enough hours in the day with one wee one so I can only imagine how hectic things will be for you with twins    . But remember, it does get easier ....


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to flowerfairies.  We have some craic on this thread as well as supporting each other on bad days/weeks.

My review appointment arrived this morning.  It's 2.30pm on 20th February with Dr Williamson.  That's 2 days after the anniversary of whatever happened in February 05.


----------



## weeza82

Hi everyone, 

Lots of positivity here this morning, great to see on a Monday!!!! 

Catspyjamas, I am only recent to the forums and you're right, it is encouraging to hear the succcess stories. Good luck with your studies and I wish you a lifetime of happiness and memories with your wee man.  

MaryC, that's really good news about your scan. Even if I don't really understand it all, I know that it's very positive. All the best.  

Cate1976, I thought your prayer was beautiful and summed it all up perfectly. Thanks for sharing.  

Hope the rest of the week keeps up!!!


----------



## ava

Hi Everyone,i am one of the oldies from when Catsypyjamas began this site and i still read regularly although don't post as often.
Great to hear from you Cats and im sure it was so tough leaving Jamie,i know i'm dreading it too.
I also want to wish Skywalker all the best for this cycle,i'm keeping everything crossed for you babe,keep listening to your cd,works wonders.
To Tattie,Starsky,Katie sue,Emmsy,happy New Year,remember you all fondly.

To all those trying,please keep hoping,and don't give up on that hope,it can and does happen.

Take care everyone,Lots of luck,Ava xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Catspyjamas, thanks for sharing your success story.  It gives me hope especially as the success rate for IVF is 1 in 4.


----------



## holly01

back from dublin,where i thought i was going to get a blocked tube sorted and a query of endem.................................
   turns out i have TWO blocked tubes    
very very sad Holly


----------



## Fionab

Mary, that is really great news about your scan.  Fingers crossed for this cycle. 

Cats and Ava, good to hear from you both and I'm glad that Jamie and Joe are doing well.

Holly, I'm sorry to hear about your tubes.  Have they told you what they can do to unblock them?

Cate, glad you have got your review appointment.

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

to you Holly.  Is there anything that can be done to help you?


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Cate good to hear that you got your review appointment, you must be relieved!!!!

Holly sorry to hear your news, hopefully they will be able to do something!!!!    

Hi to Cats and Ava good to hear from yous....

Mary everything seems to be going well for you hopefully 2008 will be a good year!!!!!!!!!    

Missy xx


----------



## skywalker

hello,

a big hello to my old pals - ava, and cats - i've been thinking about you both (spooky!!) this past week.  thankyou both from the bottom of my heart for all the support you have given to me  (and still do!) and also to starsky as well who has been in touch with me.
i hope the babies are doing well and i'm sure they are getting big and strong.  ava - i must return your cd - i have been listening to it (now on my mp3 player) and cats i still have your book too. - you never know when the pair of you will be looking for them next   .

i hope tattie, katiesue and emmsy are doing well too. it's weird about thinking about the different paths we all have taken in a short space of time since our meet last april!

i've just started my stimms injection today and they do sting a bit but no pain no gain!!  

sunny - good luck with daytime tv  .  you'll be starting to nest shortly - have a good rest now (my aunt had 2 sets of twins so i have a idea of the work) - in saying that i would love twins.

cate - it's great you have some comfort from your church and family - it can be very difficult times.  

holly - i'm so sorry to hear about your news - did you get any work done on the tubes?  i know the feeling of waking up from and an anesthetic to be told that news (i also know all the docs and nurse as well - the sympathetic looks helped slightly at the time not really now).  look after yourself and dp  

maryc - it's great about your scan when is d-day?

flowerfrairies - welcome to the thread and fertility friends.  you will get some much information and support for all the lovely ladies on here.

fiona - how the side effects going?  cause of the long d/reg i nearly folled myself into thinking today would never come but it has and i' a bit freaked out cause less than 2 weeks is the big scan  .

good luck with all the appts.

talk to you soon

skywalker


----------



## MISSY97

Hi 

I know someone had an email address from Dr Williamson, i did write it down but have lost it, i think it may have been crazykate..

If so could i please get it again..

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

I am so relieved to get my review appointment.  The church DH and I go to is brilliant, it's like being part of one big family.  My parents have been really good as well.


----------



## ava

Hi everyone and a big hi to skywalker,i always think of our wee group wondering whats happening to everyone.Please dont worry about the cd,theres no panic on it and i just hope it helps with the old relaxing.

I hope you are not doing too much with work,is himself spoiling you rotten??  

I will say a prayer for you Skywalker that this is your time and will of course include all those thinking,beginning or going through treatment.

Joe is doing great,big,bold and beautiful,im enjoying my time with him before i have to think about returning to work,  

Hi Fionaab,i have been reading and keeping up to date with everyone but cant post as often now but again i remember you from way back and hope all works out for you.

Those of you who know me know my typing speed is that of a geriatric snail so i cant do personals or i will be here to Halloween but im thinking of you all 

Love,Ava xxx


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone.........I'm back!!  Long weekend away was great and just what we both needed.

Just a quicky for now Missy I will post Dr. Williamsons email for you this evening.

Kate


----------



## holly01

hi ladies thanx for ure replies...yes i am going back to hospital on 3rd march for another op and they are going to try and remove the blockages the op lasts 4 hours so as u can imagine nat looking forward to it but heh if we get results at the end whopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


thinking of u all and reading all ure posts each day esp this week as i am lying low with a stitched up tummy ouch!!


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi new to site and wondering if I could join in.  I am 26 and my husband is 28 we have been married for 2 years.  We went through are first icis cycle in September 2007 at Origin, however because of OHSS (24 eggs) we never made it to transfer and now have 9 frozen.   Starting with injections on the 29th January for FET and just wondering if anyone else has went through FET.  Also would be nice to have someone to talk about this whole experience as sometimes the fertility game can be so lonely.


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Holly, I'm so sorry to hear things didn't work out for you in Dublin. The operation on the 3rd of March sounds pretty major so I hope it all goes to plan and they are able to clear the blockages, which hospital are you having the op in? I hope your DP is looking after you, I'm sure he's worried sick about you and especially with you having to have another operation. Take good care of each other and lets hope March brings some good news.

It's lovely to see some of the original NI thread ladies back on with all of us newbies. 

Kate, it's lovely to have you back and I'm so glad the weekend away was a success, I'm sure it's what you and DH needed after the past few weeks.

Skywalker, good luck with you injections I hope this time around tx will get you a BFP    

Everything is good with me at the moment I hope to ovulate over the next day or so, so plenty of early nights! 

Mary


----------



## MaryC

A big welcome to Gemma, I'm sure you'll be part of the NI thread furniture in no time! 
Gemma, have you been trying to conceive for the two years? I'm sure it has been very hard at times you and DH, especially just newly married (I know it's two years now) the baby questions never stop, and from complete strangers too!!!  Do many people know that you are having fertility problems? I hope everything works out with your FET, I'm sure you'll get lots of support here to keep you sane until then at least!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have blown you some bubbles to get you started, they are for good luck!

Mary

P.S Holly bubbles on their way to you too to cheer you up!


----------



## Cate1976

Have sent you some bubbles as well Holly.

Welcome to the thread Gemma.  I'm sure we'll get to know each other before long.  This thread is brilliant.


----------



## Gemma J10

Thanks Mary C for your warm welcome.  We have only been trying since last year but knew we would have to start straight away with fertility as my husband has multiple sclerosis (diagnosed 2005) and had chemo to try and reduce the amount of relapses he was having this however resulted in his sperm count being low.  Therefor the baby question for us is normally left out, with most people including family thinking we should not have children.  However i don't care what they think and having a baby is still very important to us despite are future whether good or bad


----------



## Cate1976

Gemma, there is no reson why you shouldn't have children.  Anyone who says you shouldn't is just being narrow minded.  My attitude is that if you can feed and clothe a child properly, give them a stable loving home and provide the encouragement and support they need to achieve their full potential there's no problem with having children.  I am actually quite annoyed that in 2008, there's people who think that anyone with illnesses/diseases like MS shouldn't have children.


----------



## MaryC

Hi Gemma,

How badly is your DH effected by the MS? sorry to hear he had to go through the torture of chemo, did they suggest freezing some sperm before he started treatment? or is that what you have done? 
My mother in law has MS so I have some understanding of the illness I also know quite a few others with it, there is such difference from patient to patient with how they are effected, I suppose that is the same for most autoimmune illnesses. I have an auto immune illness myself, SLE(Lupus), so I have first hand experience of how life an be up and down especially when the illness is flaring up. It is very hard on you and the partners of all people with illnesses to keep going, I'm sure it can be exhausting even though you don't mind!!! My DH is great and never complains but I'm very conscious of the fact that although I'm the one with the illness he has to deal with it too!
I also understand the question mark over children, I was ttc two years before I was diagnose with Lupus but when I met the consultant in the Royal the first question he asked me was should I even be having children? It is probably the most hurtful question I have ever been asked, as I adore kids and was so desperate to have a baby. Don't get me wrong he was a lovely man but he had to be practical and ask the obvious, which he was the right to do. People are only thinking of you and trying to be practical, it is also a case of them putting their fears on to you as they could never imagine coping with an illness on it's own yet alone with a child too!
Believe me you will cope when they come along, I'm very lucky I've coped with motherhood excellently far far better than most 'non sick' people could ever, don't let people put any doubts in your heads, be strong if it's what you both want my advice is to do everything in your power to make it happen, it is soooooo worth it, even if times are sometimes difficult.
Sorry for such a long message/rant!!!!!!!

Mary


----------



## crazykate

everyone (newbies and oldies   )

Feeling a lot more upbeat after weekend away I feel like I've been away for ages.  Dublin was fab (though I missed the Brown Thomas window display Mary)! Spent loads.  DH got totally plastered, but enjoyed himself which was the main thing.

Missy as promised here's Dr W's email address:  [email protected]

Back to Origin for "review" appt. tomorrow.........to see where we go from here!  Don't think I can cycle though until March.  Have six frosties - does anyone know how many they have to defrost or is it personal choice?

The wind is fairly picking up here DH still outside trying make sure the guttering is fixed because apparently the wind pulled it off the wall the last time.

Going to bed to catch up on some much needed beauty sleep!

Good luck to all just starting out on tx, d/regging, stimming, EC or ET and those who have been blessed with pg.

Post with goss from clinic tomorrow.

Kate


----------



## Gemma J10

Thanks cate1976 and maryC for your words of support.  It is tough sometimes to not feel pressure from outside sources that maybe you are being selfish by having a child when your partner does have an illness.  My DH has been very badly effected by his MS for only being 28 years old.  He has also just recently on the 31st October developed epilepsy and ended up in intensive care unit in craigavon on a ventilator for 4 days due to having seizeres as a result to his MS.  We got married in December 2005 and in January 2006 he had a major relapse that lasted until July with him being completely paralysed with serve cognitive complications to the point that he did not recognise or know me.  However on a brighter note despite all this last year until now (excluding recent epilepsy) he is doing well and is still walking which his consultant did not think would happen for him.  It is difficult to deal with his illness and feels at times very unfair, with me now looking after both of our business, but they say these things make us stronger.  People that don't deal with illness don't understand are want and need to carry on as normally as his illness allows us and having a family is what we both want. We found even at Origin they questioned whether I would cope which a found not fair as my DH is still very capable, it seems to be all revolving around are ages as they suggest that I am very young.  My answer to this is no matter what age I am I will still need to have fertility treatment even if I wait 3 years although my DH condition could worsen in that time so I say if we were going to have a baby naturally we would do this now while DH is good.  As for sperm we had it frozen after chemo as DH was too ill before hand and did not know he would need the chemo treatment as relapse came on very quickly.  Thanks for listening to me go on


----------



## Cate1976

Gemma, you've been through a really tough time but you come across as being a very strong person who will be able to cope with looking after your DH and raising children.  There is help available if you need it.  I'm sure there's something in the Disability Discrimination Act about people with disabilties having children.  I've worked with people who have disabilities in the past and have found that they can be very resourceful and do find ways of doing things.  I'm sure you and your DH will find ways for him to be just as much a daddy to any children you have as someone who doesn't have MS or any other illness that causes disabilities.


----------



## Gemma J10

Thanks Cate1976 for your advise. I just try to ignore any negative comments. Just looking forward to starting with FET this January. What stage of treatment are you at if you don't mind me asking.

Gemma


----------



## Cate1976

Review is on 20th February.  We were with Altnagelvin but transferred to RFC.  Long story.  Hoping to be put on waiting list for IVF at review.  Consultant at Altnagelvin said after DH's SA that they did that more likely than not it'll be IVF that we need.  RFC did SA again and sent letter to us saying that although DH's count is slightly reduced! (Altnagelvins said 4mil sperm) that if treatment is being considered, IVF will be appropriate.  Just want to get on list and get estimate as to when treatment will begin.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Gemma

Sorry to hear you're having such a tough time not only with IF but other people's attitudes to ur hubby's illness.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Oops posted that by mistake hence the last post being one line!

Anyway Gemma this wjhole thing is so isolating as it is without the added stress of hospitals being difficult.  My cousin is paralysed from the waist down & his wife & him had twins through ivf.  They are now 4 & he always found ways to manage as you both will too.

As a couple you seem very strong & thats so positive.

Keep the faith & don't let go of ur dreams!

S

xx


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Kate, I hope your app with Origin went well and you got some encouraging news.

Gemma, PM has been sent to you. I hope your feeling more upbeat and encouraged today.

Anita, where are you? you've been very quiet!

Jofi, your in my thoughts, I hope your OK.

Everone else I hope you're doing well and still feeling optimistic about your tx and 2008.

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm back - been feeling a little restless and sorry for myself - I know, I know, things could be worse.......I've got my health......blah, blah, blah....

Read an article today about Tamzin Outwaite - shes pregnant at 37 - apparently she's always wanted to start a family - only got married last year.  Why isn't it meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!  

Maryc - you're so defensive sometimes!!!!  I really do rub you up the wrong way, don't I!!!  Love it!!!!!

I'm still off the cigs - 1 wk and 2 days - not bad, I'm eating a lot of sh*ite though.  Don't wanna lose my envious figure for flip sake........ 

To keep me focused on things other than babies and ciggies I'm throwing myself into me living room - walls have been painted in Natural Calico - gorge; wallpaper has been chosen - chocolate brown by Graham & Brown - gorge; carefully chosen burnt orange accessories have been purchased - bur grass/original 70s vases/bowl (the bowl is actually choco brown on the outside and burnt orange on the inside - fabulous!!), oh and cushions.

So, once it's finished I'll let you all run your critical eyes over my masterpiece......

Kate, good to hear from you hun - how are you feelin' these days?  What's plan b?

Jofi - thinking about you.

Hi to all the oldies and newbies!!

Orange-ly yours (obviously not in a political way, of course)

Anita Banita


----------



## Fionab

Kate, I'm glad you enjoyed your weekend away.  Hope your review appointment went well today.

Skywalker, I hope the injections are going well.

Holly, good luck for 3rd March.  I hope you are feeling a bit better today - just take it easy and relax.

Gemma, welcome to the board.  I haven't been through FET but am currently going through ICSI at the moment.  Good luck for 29th.

Anita, good for you still being off the cigs.  Your living room sounds amazing.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

I found this interesting article after googling IVF waiting lists Northern Ireland http://www.theyworkforyou.com/ni/?gid=2007-10-25.3.25. Interesting thing is the comments about postcode lottery and also the fact hat your place on the waiitng list is determined by the date the consultant at RFC puts you on the list. Appears that there's no allowance for people in situation DH and I are in. Gp referred us to Altnagelvin in Oct 05, we were referred to RFC end Nov/beg Dec 06 after Altnagelvin had 5 month wait for DH's SA to be done again and consultant felt that was too long and referred us to RFC. Still feeling up beat and will raise it with consultant on 20th as I did find this http://www.dhsspsni.gov.uk/fertility.pdf. Don't know whether I'm pushing my luck but I will print it off to show the consultant.


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi Shoppinqueen.  Thanks for your comments and hearing about your cousins makes me feel more confident about my own situation.
When you start this fertility game they don't tell you it is so slow and frustrating, but Origin do seem to be good so far

Cate1976 good luck at your review on the 20th Feb. Will they definitely put you on the list from this appointment? 

Hi Fionab good luck with your treatment I hope you get your BFP


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Gem, was reading your post - sorry to hear about your DHs illness- how is he at the mo?  My DH has problems in the nethers also - poor quality as opposed to quantity.  Tricky subject, especially when men don't normally air their views very well.

but I have to say, it's gotten better - we had our initial consultation with Origin and we found them to be very good - we've decided to start treatment in March/April.  Can't wait - will just be glad to start doing something constructive!!!

This waiting game is soul destroying, isn't it?  Apparently it gets worse - undergoing IVF is all about waiting unfortunately - and I'm not one for waiting, let me tell ye!!

At what stage are you?  

Anita


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi Anita thanks for your welcome. Glad your DH problem is getting better which I believe all helps with the IVF outcome. I am the same and detest waiting I think it about losing  control over a situation that in theory should be total in your control. I hate having to wait for doctors to tell me when I can and cant go ahead. 

I know when I started d/reg in september and got to e/c then to be told that would not be allowed to have egg transfer because of OHSS, I was so mad.  Then to be told could not start in November cycle because would conflict with origins Christmas holidays, this was even more frustrating.  However starting Jan and you are starting March/April that will fly in.  When you get those dates through for just starting  the frustration of waiting seems to go away because you feel like you getting little closer to your dream.  I will start d/reg on the 29th Jan lots of fun with injections, go to origin on the 22 January for treatment planning (done before really just to purchase drugs).  I am sure you are getting really excited, are you doing ivf or icis? It feels good to talk to people in the same situation which I had done this sooner

Gemma


----------



## SUNNY2007

cate 1976 over here you are placed on the waiting list from the date you first see any consultant gynaecologist about infertility so for example i went to DR crooks Lagan valley 2003-2005 then referred to prof maclure jan 2005 saw him 14th feb 2005 went under more blood test husband had more sa then had review appointment 8th august 2005 decided icsi was for us as dh had poor motility with antibodies and i have pcos and endometriosis.  Went on waiting list but date on the list was 2003 when i first went to see Dr Crooks thats why you can move up and down the list at any time because someone else who got referred to RFC after you has been being investigated for longer the only time you cant go backwards is when you reach the top ten thats why the list is so frustrating. I then had my 1st icsi December 2006 BFP then missed then had review Feb 2007 FET July 2007 BFP.  So it is a long process and i know all this really because i was fed up with the RFC and their total mess up with our care etc i wrote a letter of complaint  to the complaints department and had it all explained to me hope this helps.


----------



## mel28

Hi girls,
Hope everyone is keeping well especially all those undergoing tx at the mo!

I was due to start my treatment this month but got a phone call yesterday to say that as they forgot to get me to repeat my day 3 fsh blood test, they have to get it done after my next period and treatment has to be postponed til then!!! i was so upset yesterday when i heard this, i was bursting into tears on and off all day! i was all set in my mind to get going.  DH pointed out its only another month and whats that in the great scheme of things, (MEN!) but still, its so unfair- i wish RFC was a bit more organised!!!! Trying to be positive thinking that at least the weather might have improved for travelling up and down in also gives DH's little swimmers another month to benefit from him being off the **** for, (I hope you're not as grumpy as DH is Anita or pity your poor DH!). 

Does anyone know an average time scale for the treatment process- I was trying to work it out and am now panicking that my treatment will clash with St patricks/easter! i think I'd be inconsolable if they postponed it again to fit in with their hols!!

Mel.


----------



## Cate1976

SUNNY2007, Thank you.  That's potentially good news for DH and I  .  Our first appointment with consultant from Altnagelvin was in March 06.  I'm just hoping that we're put on list at review appointment.  If there's going to be a delay, they'd better be a good reason.


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Well I had my scan this morning and it went really really really well, I have two follicles of 18mm ready and a few others still growing! So Mr Heasley gave me a hormone injection to make the follicles release the eggs so I know exactly when I will ovulate, hopefully tomorrow!!!!! The only tiny down side is now my ovaries feel like their being squeezed like hell which isn't very nice put it doesn't matter once it does the job!! Mr Heasley told the nurse how it was important that I get pregnant quickly, that's why he's being so aggressive with the tx, it was so lovely to hear him say it to her as it just showed how he really understood what I am going through and how everything else (health wise) is being effected by having to continue with tx month after month.
By the way, the nurse pointed out to me that having two follicles release eggs means I'm a much high risk/chance of having twins, two for the price of one I love a bargain!!!!!!! 
I really really hope it works this month, I'm trying to stay calm about the situation but Mr Heasley's enthusiasm has let me run away with myself, my 2ww is going to be hell, ladies watch out!!!! you may have to listen to me winge and moan and stress for the next few weeks, sorry in advance!!!!

Anita, nice to see you back and still off the cigs, that is really excellent   

Mel, I'm sorry to hear you've been so messed about and at the last minute too, which makes the disappointment even worse. I hope when you get started with the tx you won't have any more interuptions or holdups.

Missy, where have you and your jazzy signs gone

Jofi, great to hear from you, PM on it's way to you.

Sunny, I hope your keeping well and the bump is growing well! Have you got your bag packed yet??

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone how are we all this evening?


Well had appointment yesterday with Dr. Farrog and spoke to him about the last tx and what might have gone wrong.  He said he wasn't sure as the tx went excellently from start to finish though he does think I may have had a case of mild OHSS which was a contributing factor    ..........so plan b - plan b is to start tx on february cycle (could have gone this month which I was surprised at but I think bod needs time to recover) they recommend that we thaw all six frosties (which are all at stage 1) to give us the best possible chance.  So d/r February for 2wks, then tablets and et just after Easter.  DH quite excited - even asked Dr. Farrog if we could have 3 frosties put back......I don't know who was first in line for the cardiac ambulance - The Embriologist, Dr. Farrog or me!!  Apparently it is illegal to put back any more than 2 in the UK but in USA they can put back as many as 5   They did say that if we have to go through tx again (hopefully not.....everything crossed) they would reduce dosages to avoid OHSS occurring.

Mary - glad to hear everything is going to plan for you keep up with the   

Anita - is DH of ciggies too?  Good to have you back you've been a little quiet.  Think your tx starts after me!

Cate - Feb 20th not too far away hoping that everything goes well for you.

Fionab - how are you?  Are you tx at the mo?  Sorry haven't really caught up properly yet 

Skywalker - happy stabbing   

Gem, Mel and all those lovely ladies I'm sure I've missed   

Catch you all later............gotta go and taxi DH  

Kate


----------



## SUNNY2007

yes have my bag packed but the consultant told me she doesnt think i will be having these 2 anytime soon as they are quite high up.  Which is good dont really want them to have to spend anytime in special care if i dont go myself they are going to section me at 38 weeks if the babies remain breech.  Going to go shopping next week have all the big things ordered but now have to get the basics for them.  Dh and i now have differences of opinions over names so that has gone on the backburner for a while.


----------



## Fionab

Cate, those articles are really interesting.  It just shows you how much of a lottery this whole process is.

Gemma, how many eggs did you have to get OHSS?  I had 14 eggs the last time and I was in a great deal of pain but they said it was only mild OHSS, if that was mild I don't like to think what it could be like.  Good luck for starting this month.  

Mel, that is disappointing about being delayed but maybe as people say, there may be a reason for it, so fingers crossed this is your time.

Mary, that is great news about your follicles.  I hope it works for you this month.

Kate, I'm surprised that they would let you start again this month as your body really does need time to recover from all the drugs before you start more drugs.  Take it easy between now and then, make DH do all the housework!!!

Sunny, I hope the birth goes well, what is your due date?

I'm still d/regging and only start stimms on 8th February, it feels like an eternity right now and it feels like I have been sniffing forever!

Hi to everyone
Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Evening all,

FionaB, I'm not surprised you're fed up with all the waiting that really is a long tx, but I'm sure it will be worth it. Fingers crossed!!  

Kate, great that you are able to start again so soon, Dh suggesting three!!!! men have such a sense of humour   He's not the bloody one carry them if they all take!!!!!!!! 

Dahlia, where have you gone? your very quiet!

Mary


----------



## SUNNY2007

my due date not to the middle of march but because these 2 little ones have got so big i had to leave work bang on 30 weeks but the doctore has told me that i should be prepared for early arrival but she doesnt think it will be the next few weeks i am aiming for 35 weeks which would just be perfect for them.  Finding it harder to move etc but i dont mind its worth it and i am not moaning waited too long for this.  I suppose because i am at the last hurdle i am counting the weeks away as i cant wait for them to be here.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Mary i am still here   , have to dream up some new signs now since i can't use christmas ones anymore....

      

Sending you all some hugs and positivity. Need some myself at the minute. . Can't wait to start tx but when you want af to come will she come............ NO!!!!!   Just want to get started and at the minute it is really starting to annoy me and my temper seems to get shorter by the day!!!!!

      

But anyways apart from that i'm fine!!! Hi to all the newbies, quite a collection on here now!!! It good to see everyone has someone to turn to!!!!

Kate good to see you had a nice break, time away always help you to rewind.. Hi Anita good to have you back, although i haven't posted in a while i have been checking in and keeping up to date most days.....

  Good luck to everyone whatever stage..... And fingers crossed for some of these sooon!!!!!!!!     

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Hi ladies,

Well my ovaries are battered and bruised, didn't really get any sleep last night , couldn't get a comfortable position at all!! That injection must really be working!

Missy, delighted to see you back, you surpassed all my expectations of your decorative signing ability with your last post. I hope you are feeling better soon, is your DH hiding from you and your anger?  

Sunny, my DD was born at 35 weeks and she didn't have to go into the neonatal care unit, we were however shown around it just in case she was put in and so we wouldn't be frightened when we saw her all wired up. It's amazing how resilient babies are and the really tiny ones too, they are usually the little fighters. I'm sure everything will go to plan, I'm so excited for you, I wish it was me!! but I'm sure it will be my turn soon.    

I hope everyone is keeping well today.

Mary


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Hello Everyone!

I started a seperate post and Mary invited me to join this discussion, hope you dont mind!

Im new and was looking for support.  Im from Derry, im 25 and my partner is 33.  This is my story so far.

We have been ttc since April 04.  I was pregnant in 03 (unplanned) but sadly misscarried at 11 weeks.  Our doctor kept fobbing us off for years saying "relax and it will happen" and "your young" blah blah...  We finally got referred in June last year.  I got an appointment for September but my partner was told that he would have to wait 6 months for his test, so I rang Origin and arranged a private test with them.  Everything seems to be fine with him.

I had my appointment in Altnagelvin in September and they did a scan and my ovaries are fine.  They arranged of bloods and a hsg to be done, which I had done in October.  Im due back on next Tuesday for the results.  Im nearly sure that I ovulate (get positive opks and pains) and im afraid that we will be unexplained infertility.  Does anyone know where we will go from here?  anyone been treated at Altnagelvin?

It gets so hard to deal with, the constant disapointment when af arrives.  I dont know how my partner puts up with me at times.

Thanks in advance for your help x


----------



## Cate1976

Hi BABYHOPE08.  Welcome to the thread.  It is hard each month when AF turns up.  I get ratty on the first day or so.  My Dh just tells me to stop whinging.


----------



## mel28

Hi Babyhope08,

Welcome to the board!

When we attended Altnagelvin for all our tests, they all came back normal so they put it down as unexplained.  At the time I was disappointed that they didn't find something definite that they could fix but after a while I became more upbeat thinking, if there is nothing wrong, there is no reason for treatment not to work!!

Once you go back to Altnagelvin, to see Dr Moohan i presume as its his clinic on a Tue pm, he'll review all your tests and make a decision on what happens next.  He referred us to the RVH for IUI, it was meant to take place in Altnagelvin but they lost their funding for it so now, for any treatment you get referred to the royal. You then have to wait for an appt in the royal where they will discuss your options with you.  

When we went to royal, Dr Williamson advised us against IUI as it involves alot of travelling and she said as we'd been trying for so long at that stage she was sure it wasn't just a case of missed opportunities! she recommended going straight to IVF which we are due to start next month.  

I hope this gives you a bit of an idea of what to expect!  the waiting times are quite long and very frustrating but the western board which we are in seems to have the shortest list and our board pays for more couples to cycle per month than the rest so thats a little bit of positive news for you!!!!  Its a long road you're embarking on but the best advice is to keep positive, and keep checking in with these girls for advice and a laugh, it will help alot!!!

Mel.


----------



## Fionab

Mary, I hope the injection is working even though you are uncomfortable now.  

Babyhope08, welcome to the board, most of the treatment is all done in Royal.  As Mel said you may be told to go straight to IVF.  This is a long road when waiting for NHS treatment but you can also go private with Royal (also a waiting list) or through Origin.  I haven't been to Origin but people recommend it.  We had private IVF in May which didn't work and we are currently at the down regging stage of private ICSI, both with Royal.  Just ask any questions on this board and someone will be able to help you.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Thank you so much for your help ladies.  Im a bit shocked that we will probably be referred for ivf, it was in the back of my mind that this would probably be the case but a shock all the same.  

It is actually Dr Fallows that I am under (my appointment is in the am on Tuesday) but it wasnt Dr Fallows that I saw at the last appointment.  I hope I get to see her on Tuesday as the last doctor, although very nice said he didnt specialise in infertility so it didnt give me much confidence. Im so nervous about Tuesday but I just want some answers.  

Thank you so much again ladies.  I hope to get to know you all soon and I look forward to sharing my journey with you.
Big hugs to you all


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Mel I hope you dont mind me asking!!  How long have you been waiting for ivf, I presume that we would be put on the same list as you?  Thanks so much for your advice and wishing you lots of luck with the ivf.


----------



## MISSY97

hi all    

Mary glad you liked my colourful display, put alot of effort into it for you...        The anger isn't really too bad trying to keep positive   ....Was just trying to think of signs to use.. Maybe over done it a wee bit........ 

Babyhope we were at altnagelvin too, we were under dr moohan but never once saw him we had 2 different doctors each time we had an appointment, although they did consult with dr moohan whilst we were there he must have had other patients.  We had our first appointment in September 2006 and had bloods done and both dh and i were sent for tests, dh went private as they said that they wouldnt get his results before next appointment. When we went back in January they decided to refer us to rvh as dh sperm count etc was low.....We had to wait til june 2007 for our first consultation for rvh.. At this appointment dh had to have 2 further sa in july and september and at present we are waiting to go to our review on 13 Feb to hopefully be put on the waiting list. Dr Williamson said that the waiting times for the western board for ivf was about 6weeks and for icsi about 6months.  As said earlier they do seem to be one of the shortest lists. This doesn't help with the frustration of waiting.  

But positive positive positive            , this is my moto for 2008.  Otherwise its a downward spiral.......  

Hope everyone is doing well.. 

Took a day off work tomorrow to spend some time with dh, maybe going to visit Ikea... Spend some money that i don't have...

Missy xx


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone

well me and DH signed the consent forms for IUI on tuesday, which I am very pleased about.  

what I would like to ask you all is, do you know what I should take/do to ensure that we give ourselves the best possible chance?

I'm going to get myself some folic acid but would there be anything else?

ta


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi emma i took the pregnancare with omega three supplement.  Also when i started my treatment i went for accupuncture twice a week.  Hi and welcome on board to all the newbies wishing everyone the best of luck for 2008 not long now fionab


----------



## mel28

Babyhope08,

We first went to our GP in Sep 04 and he referred us to Altnagelvin, they said they never got the referral so it wasn't til Jun 05 that we were seen there. I had bloods and HSG and DH had SA done in July 05 and we were reviewed in Oct 05 where he suggested IUI.  that was meant to start in Altnagelvin in Jan 06 but as i said, they lost their funding so all outstanding referrals were meant to be forwarded to the royal.  Mine wasn't!! so after a year of ringing the royal and Dr Moohans secretary, i finally got Dr Moohan into my scan room one day at work and after much tears and snotters, (mortifying!) he sent my referral off the next day, that was last Feb (07). we seen Dr williamson in June, DH had SA repeated in sept and she reviewed it mid Oct, we signed forms and were put on list and got letter in Dec to say treatment would start with Jan period but as they forgot to redo my FSH and oestradiol blood tests, i now have to wait til next period to get them done and start.  

My story is not typical as we had such a delay at AAH, we've only been to royal for short period but thats where the fact that you are put on list from your first visit to cons about IF rather that when you sign the forms in the RVH is a blessing!! that is why i jumped straight up the list and why Dr williamson reviewed us as an urgent case.

Someone else may be able to give you a more accurate picture of the waiting time than me but hope that gives you a picture of what you're up against! 

Mel.


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Thank you so much Missy & Mel.  I couldnt sleep last night thinking about it. Hope you are all doing well and enjoying your weekends!


----------



## wee emma

thanks sunny, i'm new to all of this  

so Mel, are you going for IUI or IVF in february?


----------



## mel28

I'm going for IVF.  I can't make my mind up whether I'm excited or terrified about the whole thing but needs must and hopefully the end result will make this whole journey worthwhile. 

Mel


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

Well I made it to Ikea today, what a nightmare!! there were so many people everywhere. DH and I have decided to so back on a weekday when it will be quieter and try and get a few things. They had some really nice stuff and sooooo cheap, they are really going to hit the likes of Dekko very hard. Anyway had lunch there and a wondered about but then spent about 20 minutes just trying to get out of the place it's huge!!
Wasn't feeling very well today so it probably wasn't the best day for me to go and all the walking with my sore ovaries by the end of it I must have looked like I was walking with a poker up my ass!!!!  Last nights BMS was a bit of a fiasco, has anyone else tried to have BMS when they've had one of those hormone injections to stimulate the ovaries , my whole abdomen was swollen last night and very very sore so I can guarantee you it was the last thing I wanted to be doing, next time I think I'll have to resort to the turkey baster!!!!!!!   

I hope everyone is in good form today and has had a nice Saturday.

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Ladies, I was just thinking quite a few of you must have had these sore ovaries with all the drugs from ICSI or IVF, why didn't you warn us innocent ones!!!! or were you trying to not frighten us. Well if the later was the case then I think I have definitely let the cat out of the bag!! Sorry! 

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Does RFC put everyone on waiting list from when they first saw consultant?  For DH and I that would put us on list from March 2006.

Does anyone know how long waiitng list is for IVF on NHS in Western Board area?


----------



## Fionab

Babyhope08, your appointment on Tuesday will be fine, just write down all the questions you want to ask otherwise you tend to forget some of them.

Missy, I'm glad that you are being positive and hopefully that will transfer to all of us, you are right in that it makes this journey easier but sometimes it is hard especially when you see time slipping by.

Emmaelizabeth, I take either Pregnacare or Sanatogen ProNatal, there are mens equivalents to these which DH is taking.  I have been going to reflexology to ensure that my body is functioning well.

Mel, you will be excited and worried about IVF the whole way through as it can bring so much joy if it works and also worry in case it doesn't work.  It certainly is an experience!!

Mary, sounds like we should still avoid Ikea.  I'm sorry but I did laugh at your details of BMS! During IVF and ICSI when your ovaries are really sore you are explicitly trying not to have BMS like during the 2WW.  Indeed you have to stop BMS during the whole cycle of IVF/ICSI as you wouldn't want a natural pregnancy with all the drugs (before you get worried you still can have non-BMS!!!).  So that is why nobody mentioned it for IVF/ICSI.

Cate, it is supposed to be from the date you first saw a consultant but when the letters come out from RFC the only date on them is the actual date you were added to list so I'm not sure.  


Fiona


----------



## mel28

Hi everyone.

Hope everyone is keeping well today.  I'm just lying around relaxing, working at 5 so will have to start making a move soon i suppose.

Mary, i am sorry too but i also had a bit of a giggle at your description of BMS!!  the thing we have to do to get a baby!!! it will all be worth it when you get your BFP.

Cate, all i know about the waiting lists is when i was crying to Dr Moohan at work over not having my referral letter sent to RVH he assured me that even though it was overlooked i wouldn't have missed my turn on the list and true enough that seems to be how it has panned out as we were only put on the list one month and called up the next!! when we were put on the IVF list there were 16 other names on it and Dr Williamson says that western board pays for 6 or 8, (can't remember which), cycles a month.  we were counting ourselves that it would prob have been 4 months at most before our turn.  I'm sure these list go up and down regularly but when you see your consultant and sign your consent forms they should be able to give you a rough idea of when you should expect to get called.    

Fionab, hows the side effects these days?  you just seem to have been down regging forever and that just me reading about it- can't imaging what its like for you! I'll prob be starting down regging when you're starting your stims injections by my calculations so I'll be wanting all the gory details in advance to know what to expect!

Emmaelizabeth, like fionab I'm taking pregnacare too.  I'm also trying to eat plenty of fresh fruit and veg and cut back on the booze!  (having said that i did have a couple of drinks last night).  you can read on some of the other treads on the board about drinking fresh grapefruit juice and eating Brazil nuts to help the whole process, (something to do with selenium content i think), but not sure about all that. think if you have a healthy balanced diet that should be enough.

chat you all again soon,

Mel


----------



## Cate1976

Mel, how long after you're called is it before treatment actually starts?  I'm thinking that with Western Board doing 6 or 8 cycles a month, that DH and I MIGHT be looking at starting treatment by the end of the year.  Am i being over optimistic by wondering IF I could be pg by Christmas.


----------



## crazykate

CATE keep up the    of course you will be pg by Christmas  

Decided to attempt IKEA this afternoon OMG   it was heaving spent all of about 20mins and gave up as a bad job Mary's right should be left for an early weekday!

Well the boss managed to put the snib down on the office door on friday so no-one can get in on monday.........then has a cheek to text me with the numbers of the locksmiths for me to arrange a call out!

Trying to cook a roast beef joint it was supposed to be for tea but my mum invited us round for tea- an offer to good to refuse  

Didn't do much else today was a lazy cat and didn't get up to 12 not even going to offer an excuse  

Kate


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Kate.  My next door neighbour had a baby girl today (wasn't due till 2nd Feb) and I'm happy for her.  Smiling at the moment.  It'll probably hit me when she brings Chloe home.


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

I just have a quick, strange!!! question for all of you that have had hormone injections. Did you notice that your sense of small increased dramatically?



Mary


----------



## mel28

Cate- i got a letter mid dec asking me to inform them as soon as i took my jan period, when you do that you get a letter before day 14 for an appt to go see them, get your drugs and go over your treatment plan with them, you then start sniffing on day 21 so very quick when you get to top of list!!

mel


----------



## Cate1976

Could be over optimistic I'm now really beginning to think that MAYBE I'll either be pg or PUPO in time for Christmas.  That would be so cool to give all my family cards with pg announcement with their Christmas 08 cards.  If not pg or PUPO for Christmas 08, it'd be brill if I'd got the call up letter.  Failing that,being near or at top of list ready for treatment early 09 would be ok.


----------



## MISSY97

hi ladies,

Went to Ikea on Saturday, like Mary said it was hectic....    Pushed our way around anyway some good bargains, and cheapie things.... If you had to start of from scratch this would be the best place to go.  You could spend hours if you were looking for something in particular. We were just up for a nosey.....

Well    eventually arrived yesterday, so phoned origin this morning     they are going to send out schedules and dates for planning appointment.  

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

BRILLIANT NEWS MISSY.

DH and I are going to try and save some money this year so that we can get a new 3 seater settee and single armchair.  We like the dark blue Ektorp.  Am trying to decide whether to ask Mum and Dad to contribute for our birthday and Christmas presents this year (they paid for hall, stairs and landing to be carpeted 2 years ago, only moved April 06) or to get all the money ourselves.  The latter would be really good as it'd mean having something new that we've paid for ourselves.  A lot of stuff we've got, we either had already or has been given by family and the bed in our spare bedroom was given to us by friends at church.


----------



## jofi

Hi Mary, I used to be able to smell the washing on the line with the jabs. It's like early pregnancy ( I imagine lol ) so many things would turn me though too, smoke, bo yuck


----------



## Fionab

Mel, I have been downregging forever and ever!!!  It has only been 2.5 weeks but seems like longer.  I have no side effects except tiredness.  Any queries just ask or send me a PM.  I wonder will they have caught up with their treatments from Christmas so that you don't have to do as long a d/reg as I did.

Mary, I did notice a change to my sense of smell the last time but did the last time.

Missy, glad you are getting started at Origin.

Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Cool Missy not long til it all starts now are you excited?

Mary "sense of small" - not even going there     Did find that I turned at the smell of chocolate in fact I haven't really had any since taking the injections (not a bad thing though)  I found I was really tired too.

Fionab how long left on d/r?  Can't be too far away now  

Glad to have you back Jofi - what's your plan of action now hun?  

Really really trying to get back into routine of drinking loads of water - not having much success it has to be said  

Kate


----------



## SUNNY2007

hi Mary didnt notice increase in smell in fact didnt notice increase in smell till i was about 9 weeks pregnant, guess everyone gets different symptoms not good though for you if its a very bad smell......my worst memory is of lime scented toilet freshner the ones you hang in the toilet uugh still hate them now reminds me of those early morning sickness days.  Good luck i am thinking of you feel this could be your lucky month.


----------



## MISSY97

HI

Not long now indeed, getting excited surely....     

At least we now feel you have made a start or are getting somewhere... 

      

Kate, what way do things go from here, they said we get something like a schedule out in the post... What way did it work for you?

Hope everyone is well!!!!!!! Cate it is good to see you being more positive keep it up girl.....

Well got to go night.........

Missy xx


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Hi Ladies

I had my appointment at Altnagelvin to discuss my results today.  Everything seems ok with me.  I brought along the results of Dps sa as we had it done privately with Origin and she told us it was just borderline.  He now has to get a new sa done and as there has been such a backlog in Altnagelvin for sa's Origin is doing them.  DP has been on the nhs list for a sa since June so shes sending an urgent request for it to be done.  

She has referred us to doctor moohan, so it will probably be another 3 or 4 months before we get any further. Ahh I cant stand all this waiting. She also said that he will probably refer us for IUI.  Does anyone know how much IUI  costs privately? 

Thank you for all your well wishes 

Babydust


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I were referred from Altnagelvin to RFC back in November 06 after DH's SA results came back.  The consultant referred us to RFC due to 4-5 month wait for Altnagelvin to repeat it.  We were referred as an urgent case.  Hadn't heard anything by end Jan 07 so chased it up only to be told that it was likely to be end May/beg June before we had initial consultation so thought about applying to adopt then decided that DH and I definitely want one of our own, we have issues which I think would stop us from being accepted mainly low income, not having a car and house is Housing executive and not in best area although DH and I haven't had any problems.  In the end consultation was on 29th May and DH's SA was done end August.  We have review on 20th Feb and hope to be put on list for treatment.  Sorry to be bearer of bad news but being referred as urgent case doesn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your feedback, was in tesco yesterday and the smell of BO was horrendous, they really should hand out deodorants at the door!!!!!! there is no excuse for poor personal hygiene in this day and age!!!! Anyway the smell was in every aisle I went into, I couldn't wait to get out of there. Hence my question! I do think my sense of smell has increased but lets hope it's early pregnancy( a long shot I know!!! way too early!!!) instead of just the hormone injection!
On a more cheerful note my abdomen has deflated quite dramatically since the weekend which is great news. On my 2ww now but am actually very chilled about it, if it happens it happens! and it not then there's always next month!

Missy, great that things are started to move on for you, lets hope your tx starts soon.

Kate and Jofi, great to have you both back with us.

Babyhope, sorry your appointment didn't go as well as you'd hoped but at least once you get the next S/A done then you can get things moving. FionaB, is the woman you need for private tx prices etc.

Sunny, thanks for all the good luck fairydust, I hope your enjoying your maternity leave.

Hi to everyone else I hope you're all keeping well and not getting too frustrated with all the waiting.

Mary


----------



## jofi

Hello everyone, how y'all keeping? Nice to see more people joining the thread. Hopefully we will read about some bfp's soon. 
I'm feeling much better, thanks to everyone who pm'd me. Treatment wise I have a referral at RFC n the 5th Feb. I was top of the private list when we had our nhs go so my understanding is my place will be reactivated once I see my cons. I'm hoping that means I might go again March time. After our disappointment at christmas I phoned my gp to get a referral to Origin but I've just been carrying it about in my handbag    My logic is the RFC will be cheaper and I really do like our consultant and trust him to do whatever will give us the best chance. If however there is some problem with waiting times ( waited a year last time    )I'll pay the extra and go to orgin. So that's where we are up to now. Been giving a lot of thought to adoption too but we will go for this treatment first
So IKEA !!! Should have arranged a meet there seeing as we all go there anyway      We went on a whim last Sunday as we were in B&Q anyway. I really liked it but I have a terrible sense of direction and wandered around lost a lot. DH wondered would we get out if there was a fire.     We need our skirting/ doors & decorating done before I can droll over furniture. Our house is a bit of an ongoing project    
Mary c I had exactly the same problem with BO, I used to wander about shops with dh muttering about a showers not costing much. It offended me so much I used to give people dirty looks !! I would also have DH hunting high and low in the house for the origin of bad smells. And the poor dog !!! I could have barfed on her !!! Good luck with your 2ww.
Cate76 I wasn't aware we could be referred as urgent. Would the criteria be our time ttc or our age? If your main concern is male factor there are dietary measures you could take while you are waiting. Our embryos were much improved after getting dh to take zinc selenium omega 3 & co enzyme q10. Mind you a few months on that will put you back nearly as much as a private consultation. lol nothing about this is cheap but you can't put a price on your health.
Crazykate I need to get back to the healthy eating drinking water too. Been really bad with food and drink lately and I was a saint before, didn't even drink coffee, maybe that's why I'm rebelling now.
    to everyone. Sorry about lack of personals I've lost track a wee bit.
See ya later
Fiona


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Thanks for that Cate, I know the waiting is awful.  If its going to take months to repreat the SA then we will just get it done privately again.  I want to have the results for when we get our appointment with Dr Moohan to prevent any further hold ups. 

Mary I like your positive attitude!  Fingers crossed for you!

Hi fiona nice to "meet" you.

Just rang Origin and its £2400 to do IUI and thats not including the drugs   .  Going to put DP back on the vitamins now and limit his booze intake and see if we can get those non-progressive sperm moving.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Babyhope origin have a price list on their website for different things (http://www.originfertilitycare.com/costs), hope this is of some help............

Missy xx


----------



## angel83

Hi Girls i know i dont post on here too much but im always reading up on you all.

We are currently on clomid for baby no2 no luck yet, but im already blessed i know.

Babyhope08 - is that £2400 for 1 iui cycle or 3? Its between £500 & £800 per cycle in the mainland uk. Dr Moohan is also my specialist and i waited approx 8 months to see him.. now waiting on a review clomid appointment in march.

MaryC - dont want to get your hopes up but increased sense of smell was my first pregnancy symptom...... followed by Cramps and sore boobs... Hope this helps you stay very postitive.

Hi to everyone else.  

Angel83


----------



## MaryC

Jofi, I'm delighted your going to give tx another go, lets hope it works this time and you get your BFP.  

Angel83, great to see you back with us, I see your name over on the clomid thread but I can never keep up with that thread it moves like lightening!! Have you been having monitoring scans this time on clomid?

A few questions for you ladies:
A: What does lol stand for?? I see it all the time on posts and haven't got a clue!! 
B: What exactly is involved with IUI? I also mean the differences between it and IVF and ICSI?

Sunny, I noticed that your not on here during the day, am I confused (quite possible!!) maybe your maternity leave hasn't started yet or are you off living the high life? (while you can!!  )

Everything regarding fertility seems to cost a fortune! well if you go private! although if you don't for what ever reason it also costs emotionally with the amount of torment the whole process takes, endless waiting!!! 
Thankfully I haven't had this problem with only being on clomid and being extremely lucky with my super duper Mr Heasley taking such great care of me, if my tx with him works I owe him a very good bottle of brandy!! I do however dread the thought of how much it will cost if the clomid doesn't work, the prices are so high. Out of interest does anyone know if private health insurance covers the cost of tx?

Mary


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on here recently due to a lack of progress since seeing dr McFaul in October when we went on both lists for IVF.

We are due to start IVF privately with him in March and I was told a few weeks ago that the NHS list is a 19 months wait for the Southern Health Board!! 

So I have been reading up on IVF since the New Year!  I know I shouldn't but it makes me feel more in control of what is happpening!  My question is about when we will be contacted by the Royal?

I know they contact you and ask you for the first day of your cycle so they can calculate a schedule but will that be in February so that EC & ET will take place in March or can I just forget about it all for another 6 weeks until after March has started? 

Good luck to everyone in the middle of treatment and, to those waiting, you might get your BFP before treatment rolls around!  

Tedette


----------



## wee emma

dumb question coming...whats tx and down-regging?


----------



## MaryC

EmmaElizabeth,

Tx = treatment
Down-regging = actually just thought! ask FionaB, her life has now become devoted to it as she must be longest down regger in history!! 

Mary

Tedette, What area does the southern health board cover?


----------



## Cate1976

Jofi, it was the consultant at Altnagelvin that tried to refer us to RFC as an urgent case.  RFC deal with you in date order of referral.  The one thing I'm going to make sure is that DH and I get put on treatment list from when we first saw consultant which is what they're supposed to do.  I googled IVF waiting lists in Northern ireland and didn't get them but got a couple of interesting articles.  Links are a page or 2 back now but worth a read.  I'll be printing them off.


----------



## tedette

Hi MaryC,

Southern Health Board is most of Armagh and South Tyrone I think. 

Tedette


----------



## SUNNY2007

HI MARYC YES i am off on matt leave but for the last week out shopping everyday because i was to scared to buy anything for the babies before now.  Trying to catch up thank goodness Asda have a baby promotion sale on for 2 weeks so was able to get alot of stuff.  Really didnt have a clue so many different sterilisers bottles teats nappies i just could not decide which one to get.  I got myself sorted but couldnt believe the amount of stuff i needed well im not complaining just confused and didnt realise things were so expensive in a website i read about twins it said you will use 14 nappys a day they come in packs of 20 roughly so thats nearly a pack a day at 5 pounds ah well i dont care i will have no money but i am soooo happy.

Take care good luck on your 2 week wait


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

How u all doing?  Bet you mega excited Sunny now - hope ur taking it easy & feet up whilst you can!!!

Got my home pc up & running now which is terrific!  You'll be hearing a LOT more from me now!

Have had a crap week - work restructure & new Manager, AF here & my Mum not well.  Does help greatly jumping on this site!  Only positive this week was got letter from RVH - to go after Feb AF so reckon if we no joy this month will start next ivf early March.  Just raring to start now!  Hate the wait but delighted that we got news so quickly!

Going to Amsterdam with DH & friends at end of May - hoping there's an xtra passenger on board by then!

Well must fly on here & see my darling DH!!!!

Chat soon

S

xxxx


----------



## Mrs AB

Good Evening me cuddly wuddly FFs!

Sorry I haven't posted in few days - so many new 'faces'!!!!!  I feel like an oldie at the tender age of 31!!!!  Speaking of oldies - MaryC (ahem!) you are sooooo showing your age by asking what lol stands for!!!!  And to be really annoying - I ain't tellin' ya!!!   

Jofi - really enjoyed our 'chat' the other night - really, really good to see you back on the board.  Chin up, me love.......

Kate - how u doin?  Any gossip?  

Well, project 'retro me living room' is nearing completion - I now have a gorge choco brown wall - can't believe how great it looks - so dramatic and gorgeous and moody and gorgeous and sexy and sophisticated and did I say gorgeous!

Hi to everyone else!

Anita


----------



## Fionab

Kate, I don't start stimms until 8th February so it is still a while yet.  

Babyhope, I don't know how much IUI costs as I have never had it.

Jofi, I know what you mean about changing to Origin.  We had considered it as well but also liked the consultant at RFC, we are also waiting on our NHS treatment in RFC as well.

Angel83, welcome to our thread.

Mary, lol is laugh out loud.  Private health insurance does not cover IVF anyway but you could get some of the consultations paid for by health insurance.

Tedette, for our private treatments Dr McManus called us a few weeks before the month to be sure we were still ready to start. As we found out, you can never tell exactly how long the treatment will last from  start to finish as your d/reg can be changed to suit the e/c dates.

Emmaelizabeth, down regging is where they shut your reproductive system down by taking drugs (nasal spray so that is why it is called sniffing).  You then take injections to stimulate your ovaries to produce more eggs ready for egg collection.

Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Thanks Fionab for putting me straight regarding the lol, Anita I see your your charitable self as always! 

Anita, when are we getting a look at this amazing room of yours?

Shoppingqueen, sorry to hear your having a crap week and I hope your mum is feeling better soon. At least things are starting to get moving with the RFC so maybe not too long now to wait for tx. Have you been to Amsterdam before? I was there last year, if your not preg by the time you go you could well be by the time you come home, you'll be spoilt for choice over there (plenty of tricks to be learnt)! If that's your thing of course, I wouldn't know about that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'd love a break away but am too nervous to book anything in case I'm pregnant and then I can't go. I get depressed everytime I hear those radio ads for cheap flights to Barcelona etc. Shoppingqueen this tip is especially for you because of your username, the shopping in Barcelona is FAB beyond belief!!!

Sunny, you can buy nappies and formula milk from your health clinic and it is discounted. I'm talking Pampers, Huggies, Sma etc not some cheap imitation, this might be a good idea for you as you'll have to buy soooooooo many nappies. This service is open to all new mums in the Banbridge area so I presume it applies in other areas too, my health visitor told me about it but of course at the time I kept forgetting about it!! 

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary, Mary - all good things.......

I actually took a couple of pics this evening - PM your e-mail address and I'll send you some!  

A


----------



## weeza82

Good morning everyone, hope everyone is keeping well. I have been checking the board but I haven't posted in a while, cos I have no newsworthy events!!!! I am waiting for word on my appointment for my HSG. DH has his SA tomorrow morning at Craigavon. How long till you get the results of that? Do you just get them at the review? We were told that would be in March, but I don't know if I haven't got an HSG date yet!!!!
I have been trying to do my sums to go private. Hmmmm. I have never used my credit card, so don't want to put it on that but it will take a long time saving, and the brutal reality is there is not a lot of spare cash after the mortgage and the monthly bills (apart for impulse purchases like the paragraph below)!!!!!! Any spare money we have we spend pn the house cos it is still not near finished after 2 years in it!!! (We are really lazy as well!!). Maybe I should start doing the lottery or going to bingo!!!

Has anyone tried the Marilyn Glenville supplements? I ordered them off the back of someone's recommendation, not cheap tho. (£150 for 3 months supply for Male supplement and female supplement). Might have been better off spending the money on a private appointment for something!!!!

Otherwise, DH and I are still TTC naturally while waiting for tests, results and the like  I am now on my 2ww. Isn't it so funny, we are on a sex ban for his SA tomorrow  but I am so !!!!!! LOL sorry if TMI!!!!!

Good luck and babydust to everyone else     .  The information and support is invaluable!!!!  

Weeza


----------



## MaryC

Hi Weeza,

Are you waiting to get tx at craigavon? Are you waiting to see Mr Heasley?

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Just wondering has anyone seen that lovely SMA ad on TV where the guy is talking about being a dad etc, not a good one for a broody hormonal woman to be watching  
Has it had this effect on anyone else?

Mary


----------



## jofi

It kills me I actually turn it over, and there's another one in an airport can't watch it either


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Cheers for ur words of encouragement Mary.  Bit the bullet & went to HR today - they were lovely & said it was a medical issue.  Saw my Manager & she was ok - just don't want to be sick next time - want to work thru it but without mega pressure!  HR recognise that it's a medical issue which is terrific!
Yep been to Amsterdam before - love it!  Just hoping not too much smoke/dope in air esp if preg!!!!!

My Mum a bit better (she has acute life threatening asthma) - luckily this time she didn't end up in hospital.  It's a worry.  Mum & me are hopefully heading to Dublin tho overnight on Monday (Christmas pressie DH & my Dad)  May have to hit the ol' visa with a bit of retail therapy - the bank account looking a bit empty post Santa!!!!

Glad we nearly into Feb - Jan such a crap month - too cold, no excitement as Xmas over & no dosh!!!

Looking forward to meeting some of you at the group meet up.  Will be nice to put faces to names!

Chat later!  Away for some munchies!!!!

Sharon


----------



## crazykate

Hi all

Missy Origin send out a schedule of your injections i.e. what date you start to take them and for how long and the dates for all your scans, with an estimated date for EC and ET.  They called me in to go through it to make sure I was clear on everything they also do a dummy run on your jabs and you get a wee bag to keep your needle box, needles etc. in.

Got my daily fix of "catch up" today at work! 

Mary that ad get's me too  

Did anyone else get the email from Sharon Davidson about the reporter who wants to speak about waiting times etc. for IVF?  I can post it if anyone would be interested.

Kate


----------



## Mrs AB

Evening all

Don't think I've seen that ad Mary - I'll look out for it.

ShoppingQueen - I agree January sucks!  Roll on February - at least it involves a bit of lovin' with St Val!

Kate, glad you're on line - gotta a few questions.  Phoned Origins today to establish when they need to see me if I want to start tx in April.  They said they need to see me asap!!!  Gotta sign consent forms, speak with nurse and do screening test.  What does the screening involve cos I'm going to my GP to have the Rubella Immunity blood test done seperately.  Does this appt cost - or is it included in the cost of treatment?  How is the money part sorted out?  Do we pay deposit and then the balance at a later date?

Sorry for all the questions!

A


----------



## crazykate

Now your asking  

Think you get a scan of your ovaries with the doc, bloods for HIV/Aids/HEP B & C with one of the nurses.  I had my Rubella Immune done by the GP too you can just post/take the results in when you get them.  Think this appt. is in the cost of tx.  Have you paid your £500 non-refundable deposit yet?  It usually has to be paid before tx starts we paid it at first consultation then paid the rest at next appt (which would be the one you're going for now probably).  Give them a ring Ruth on reception should be able to tell you all that - so did you make the appointment?

How do you feel now it's finally starting to become real for you?


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all hope everyone is good....

Kate thanks for the info, waiting very (im)patiently for it to arrive in the post, when you say dummy run is this to show how to do the injections......Also when you said they called you in was it long before day 21.....Being very nosey me!!!!!!!!!    Could you post the email, would be interested...........

Like Anita i would also like to know when you pay for the rest of your tx and approx how much it cost you as ours should be fairly similar to know what i need for when i am up next..

Hi to everyone else including all the new ones getting hard to keep up with at times............   

                                                                                   

                                             

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Anita you must be gettin excited now getting things sorted, i think it really makes a big difference when you know when you are going to get started .....

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate,

Let me get this straight - are you saying that we will probably have to pay the full amount on our next appt i.e. the appt on 04/02/08 - when they will do the screening and stuff?  How much will we have to pay then?

I'm keeking myself but I'm also a little excited - DH is saying nothing - really doing my head in.  Hate it when he goes all quiet.

A


----------



## Mrs AB

Oops!  Kate - should have said - we haven't paid our deposit yet!


----------



## crazykate

"Hi all

A very Happy New Year to you.

Please be advised that the next Stork Group meeting will take place on Thursday 31 January at 8.00pm - 6 Mount Charles.  At this meeting a former member of the Stork Group will talk about her journey through IVF/ICSI treatments and her eventual success.  She will mention the support she needed along the way and some much needed coping strategies that kept her going.  

Other speakers that I have invited to the group during the first half of 2008 include a Clinical speaker on egg/embryo donation and a speaker on Overseas Adoption.  I would welcome some other ideas for speakers from the group members - so please get in touch either via email or phone if a speaker comes to mind.

Those who attended the patient support group meeting during November 2007 and who wish to join the charity should complete their membership forms and return to the I N U K Head Office, before the 31 January meeting (to obtain your discount).

I hope to see as many people as possible on 31 January.  Should you wish to contact me in the meanwhile my telephone number is below.

Best regards            

Sharon Davidson
Regional Organiser-Northern Ireland
Infertility Network UK (INUK) and More to Life (MTL)
www.infertilitynetworkuk.com
Telephone: 02890 825677
Mobile : 07837 987562
[email protected]"


Missy sorry dummy run is to show you how to do injections. Can't remember how long before tx it was perhaps a week or two (think drugs have wiped my memory a bit  ) 

Hold on til I hoke out my wee folder............ ok total amount for ICSI (excl. £105.00 HFEA fee) = £3495 plus drugs at a cost of approx £650.  Don't forget your £500 is deducted at the end total which makes it about £3750 all in............(bet that's as clear as mud now  ).  So all in about £4250 according to DH.

Anita don't panic just your deposit this time £500.00 non-refunable.  Then full monies payable as far as we can remember when you pick up your drugs

Kate


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

Anita, PM has gone to you. I'm not surprised you have nearly had heart failure after reading Kate's last post. All the money pretty much up front is alot, you think you would be able to spread it out a bit! but then again the tx doesn't take that long so I suppose they have to get the money from people before hand as I'm sure if they're not successful they could be reluctant not to pay up! I hope it all works out well at your first appointment, don't worry too much about your DH all men are quiet when it comes to fertility and especially their own!

Has anyone been watching that new program on BBC1 Mistresses? it was on last night, if you've missed it watch it next week it's great. Although don't watch it with your DH/DP if you have a male fertility issue, as that is one of the story lines and the wife starts having an affair!!! 

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Think that was my longest post ever......... will catch up later heading over to mums for a bit.

Kate


----------



## MISSY97

Kate thanks for the info, hell of a lot of money when it is wrote all down.  Well all in aid of a good cause!!!!!!!! Well we will see after the tx if i am still saying the same thing!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Missy xx


----------



## weeza82

Hi everyone, 

DH and I were talking about going private again. Wooooo, it's a lot of money. Ther is no way we could afford it now. The immediate treatment start like Anita is soo tempting but we just don't have the money to pay upfront   I am now trying to figure out how to save enough to look about tx this time next year. DH really wants to go on holiday this year and so do I. We didn't go away last year and are desperate for a nice week in the sun, away from it all! I think it would do us the world of good, but I keep thinking would we be better off saving it?
There is lot going on for you Anita and Missy.... the imminent start of Tx and the forking out of all the cash!!!! Its an amazing thing to be doing. Best wishes!!!   

I haven't seen these emotional ads yet. Don't think I want to!!!!

MaryC - Yip, I am waiting for my HSG appointment then to see Mr. Heasley at Craigavon. DH had his SA this morning. Don't think its something he would like to repeat on a regular basis    It was all picture no sound last night, he was sooo quiet, bless him. 

Did anyone watch Jamie Oliver and the autopsy with Gunther von something? Must eat less junk. Must eat less junk.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

Kate, your photo is lovely! Now Sunny (who if I'm correct lives in newtownards too!) knows who to avoid if she sees you coming down the street!!   Although I don't thing Sunny would be too easy to hide, her and her big bump!!

Weeza, I watched some of that Jamie Oliver program, I'm definitely getting the more expensive sausages next time in Tesco!!!

A little depressed today, tried to wear my long wool shorts today and I couldn't get them closed!! Maybe me stomach hasn't deflated as much as I had thought or am I deluding myself (I don't need feedback on that last comment!!! ) I have actually cut out all fizzy drinks from my diet, I'm off them nearly a week now! I know it's not the same as Anita's triumph over the cigs + cocaine   but fizzy drinks are my downfall (and all the other sweet stuff!!)
Maybe not getting into the shorts is a sign that I should go back to the fizzy drinks!!! how desperate am I?  well I'll persevere as when  I get pregnant I'll have to give them up anyway ( they stop/dramatically reduce you absorbing calcium!)

Well I hope your all having a good day.

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Girls please don't let my post put you off! As I said earlier do check with the clinic about payment cos I may be wrong  

Kate


----------



## crazykate

where is everyone   Guess I should have kept   about costings.  You all must be working 24/7 to save up now   or are you just not talking to me?  

Well hips starting to play up again so I phoned the clinic this morning to make sure that cortizone jabs won't affect tx - which they confirmed won't.  Then phoned Musgrave to see how long waiting list is for appt.  12-18 weeks which takes me past tx.  Next to make GP appt. for a further referral could be pg by the time appt. comes round


----------



## MISSY97

Hi everyone

Just a quick message, have a really bad migraine head is so sore.....

Kate hi, you didn't scare me off, i had a fair idea that is what it cost, just wanted to make sure!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Hope everyone is well, and where are yous all, missing the craic??

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

Hi Missy - go and lie down in a dark room.  Do you suffer from Migraine regularly?  I would get them if I've had nothing to eat once I've fuelled up it tends to disapper.  Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Kate

I would sometimes get migraines but they are usually linked to when af is about to arrive or the first days or so.............................................

Didn't have alot to eat today though....maybe

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

Oh I'm such a wreck I've just finished watching Vera die on Coronation St, you know I cry at the drop of a hat these days!! Last night I was at an open night for a school, my DD goes into P1 in september, anyway the kids in the school put on this little show to impress all the prospective new parents and pupils. The show had singing, dancing, poetry etc when they started to sing I started to cry, THE SHAME!!!!!!, anyway managed to cover it up with my hair, thank god for my long hair!!! I need to get rid of these crazy out of control hormones and soon before I turn into a complete basket case!! 

Missy, I hope your migraine goes soon, I have a few friends that suffer very badly with then, one friend her migraines last about two weeks it's hell for her and she's tried everything to get rid of them! 

Kate, Sorry to hear your hip is playing up I hope the app for musgrave comes through soon, I know how unpleasant that pain can be. I actually have to get a cast put on my left leg on the 1st Feb to try and sort out my tendons, it's a real pain in the ass as I won't be able to drive for 3-4 weeks!

Anyone any nice plans for the weekend?

Mary


----------



## Fionab

For private RFC you have to pay for your treatment once you send off the details of the day 1 of your period.  They don't seem to cash it straight away through.  You have to pay for your drugs by bankers draft and bring it in on the day you collect your drugs.

Kate, I hope your hips starting to get a bit better, hopefully you will be pg by the time you get your appointment.

Mary, I watched Vera die but it didn't seem just as sad when we all knew exactly when it was going to happen.  

I'm still d/regging for what feels like centuries....but going shopping tomorrow to help me feel better!
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi fiona i am sure all that down regging is a pain and you are counting the days till egg collection how come you have to down reg for so long if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls,

Just thought i would check in for a couple of minutes.... Kate hope your hip gets better soon....Also, how long after phoning origin for day 1 did you get your schedule out in the post, i still haven't received ours and i am worried in case we miss the appointment...Like one letter from the rfc....


Mary thanks hope this migraine lifts soon it really is a pain in the ass...

Cried myself at corrie tonight not as sad as i thought it was going to be but still cried through it....

Fiona it must be hard d/r for so long, it must seem forever..

Missy xxx


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi Missy97

I phoned Origin on my day 1 which was 7th Jan and got my schedule on Wed 16th Jan. When I rang they gave me appointment over the phone which is just to collect drugs and of course pay. I suggest ring them get first appointment date and tell them you need schedule quickly so you can arrange your time for work, because last time I was tx they were so slow I only got schedule day before starting injections.  It is important to get schedule as they had all my dates mixed up because they put my LMP down as the 3rd Jan instead of the 7th.  Hope this helps

Gemma


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Gemma

Good luck with your next tx!

Hope you get a BFP!!!  Wot a great start to 08 eh?!

Take care

S

xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all, 

Quiet on here at the moment?!?!?!

Gemma thanks for the reply will phone first thing on monday to see what the date is and to tell them to send out the schedule for sorting out dates for work...How did you find the tx up to the e/t? 

Hi shoppingqueen, where are you going for your tx?

Missy xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hiya Missy

How u doin?  Goin RVH again - got letter last week & reckon next tx March/April.  HOPING we won't need it!  Bummer is Doc McM is pregnant so dunno who I'll get.  Am hoping its Doc Traub (saw him quite often) or Doc Williamson (met her when in hosp during IVF & she was lovely)

Nice to hear from u!

Hope ur migraines clearing up - never suffered from them but have friends who do & they supposed to be a nitemare.        


S

xx


----------



## MaryC

Evening all,

My it's very quiet on here the past few days, I've been checking in but no one every on line!!

Gemma, good to see you back, I thought something had happened to you!

FionaB, you deserve an award at this stage for all that D/R!

S/Q Sharon, I will send you a PM with the list of restaurants but getting my info updated, when are you going to Dublin?

Missy, I hope the migraine is easing, is it a good idea to be using a computer while you have a migraine?! 

Anyone do anything nice today?

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Shoppingqueen - Dr Williamson is lovely makes you feel relaxed we had her for our consultation in the rvh in july last year...Migraine is away now don't think it was a full blown migraine, just a wee tingle today.  Good luck for your tx when it starts.....

Mary its not really a good idea to use to computer but lay down for a while last night and was bored later dh was out so the computer is always a temptation sitting in the corner...I'm bad girl.....I can't stay on it long when i have one the bright glare of the screen doesn't help....   

Didn't do anything nice today was working from 8-5 today and it is my sunday to work tomorrow so not much in way of excitement in my direction.....I lead such an exciting life...What about you ladies do anything nice?  

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Hi Missy,

Went out this morning with a friend for a little retail therapy then had a really lovely lunch. Very relaxing, must do it more often!

I'm going to watch that Michael Moore film 'Sicko' tonight, anyone seen it? It's about the American health system!

Missy, where do you live?

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

It has been quiet in here the last few days.  I'm smiling still.  When DH and i got home on Thursday evening, we could see our heighbour's new baby through their lounge window and it did get to me a little but had a quiet day yesterday, watched the program on Daystar which shows nature scenes while playing worship music which is all uplifting songs and sometimes puts Bible verses on the screen.  Every time I've watched it, there's been at least 1 verse which has gone on my list of encouraging/comforting verses.  Also counting down days to going away for a week.


----------



## MISSY97

Mary, i can't say that i have heard of that film, what channel is it on? I live about 3 miles outside L'derry...Bit of a trek to both clinics....

Hi Cate glad to hear you are still smiling and finding ways to comfort yourself.  The week away should do you and dh the world of good, refresh you and clear your head hopefully.  Not long until your review...

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Missy, we're away 6th-13th february.  My parents are going to Portugal for 3 weeks, DH and I are joining them for the first week.  Soon as we get back it's the weekend of 14th-18th (see signature), then review on 20th.  I'm so glad review isn't on 18th.


----------



## MISSY97

Times like that would not be easy Cate...    

Try to keep positive           !!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Missy.  I will get through the weekend somehow.  If we have enough £££'s, DH and I are going out for a meal on 14th as it's also Valentine's Day I've been on babynames.co.uk and found a few uni sex names I like as I'm thinking about possibly naming my angel.  I did some research on the net and am 99% sure that what happened was either a chemical pg or early mc.  One website I went on suggested that the 2 are the same thing.


----------



## crazykate

Hi all!

Didn't do anything today hips quite sore so just rested up after all the housework was done of course   Just back from my mum's who very kindly bought us all tea.

Cate have a great holiday the following week will be hard for you both I hope you find the strength to deal with it together. 

Jofi how are you hun, read your post on another board. I'm thinking of you if you need anything at all PM please  

DH and dog just back from walk I'll have to go dog soaking wet need to get the hairdryer on him  

Take care all xx


----------



## MISSY97

I forgot about Valentines day, day after we go for our review!!!!            



Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, we are down regging this length to suit the Royal.  We were given December as our month for starting private treatment but when we go the schedule although our d/reg started on 27th December we don't have e/c until 20th February, as the RFC were back logged from Christmas.  So it feels like I have been sniffing for ever at this stage.

Shoppingqueen, do you know when Doctor McManus goes off on maternity leave?  We thought she would be doing our treatment but she may already be off in February.

Cate, hope you enjoy your holiday. I was shopping in Omagh today as I was taking my mum to get her groceries but also got carried away with some clothes!!  

Missy, is your review in RFC or Origin?

MaryC, have you tried Cafe Coco.  It is quite good since it changed hands.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hey Fiona  

Our review is with the RFC, should be now at the stage to sign consent forms to be put on the waiting list for icsi.... At present i am waiting for our schedule to come in the post for the start of our tx at Origin, can't wait to get started -            ...

How is things, have you had many side effects with d/r for so long......

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Missy

I'm sure that you can't wait to get started.  It is exciting getting started but you try to protect yourself in case it doesn't work.

Thankfully, I haven't had any side effects so far, hopefully it will stay like that.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Fiona 

I am trying to keep positive but i know that it doesn't always work. i know that the chances of success are limited and i have prepared myself for the worst too.. I know it will be hard if it isn't successful. I made it my new years resolution to try to be more positive a small part of me thinks there is a chance this could help....Excited about starting cause it makes me feel that i am at least trying something to help, at the minute i feel helpless....

It's a good job you don't have any side effects or the last few weeks and the next few would have been a nightmare for you and dh....


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Fiona

As far as I know its April she's due.  At my et in Nov I thought she was which wasn't the best time to see a bump!

She prob be there in March.  She told me she taking little maternity leave & would hope to be back Aug or Sept

Hope that info helps

S

xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Maryc we are planning to go to Dublin on Monday 8am train.  My MUm still isn't great to be honest so we just see howe she is 2moro

Don't u be worrying re getting me a list - u enough on ur plate!  Thanks for thinking of me though.

Are any of you thinking of going to the next mtg at Mount Charles 31st Jan?  Speaker's story seems a positive one.
Bit of an ol' scaredy cat to go on my lonesome so if any of you are going that would be fab!

S

xx


----------



## Cate1976

DH has dealt with Feb 05.  We both got over it fairly quickly.  The IF has really hit me hard the last 3 months.  DH has said I'll get pg when the time's right and the more I whinge, the less likely God is to answer our prayers.  He does have a point.


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi everyone 

Just checking in.  Does anyone else notice everywhere they go everyones pregnant.  Probally just me being paranoid.

Counting the days down till start injections.  Roll on the 28th Jan

Hi Mary I am still here, how are you doing?

Missy I sent you PM

Gemma


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone,

I haven't posted in ages, I have been trying to decide where to go to for treatment. Finally decided on Origin and got our first appointment through there for 29th Jan. Looking forward to doing something productive after 2 years of waiting and wondering every month.

DH is being brill. He has totally cleaned up his diet, cut coffee completely and hasn't had a single drink since Christmas. Got him started on Wellman vitamins and he is also taking whey protein and eating lots of berries and good clean food. I've been following the same regime and I feel great too!! As a bonus, I used my Clearblue Fertility Monitor this month (I have a love hate relationship with that thing), and I got the big egg symbol on day 14, so we had some good timing with out bding this month! As Doc Heasley says, it only takes one so don't give up hope  

Hope you are all doing well and staying positive, looking forward to seeing lots of positive pregnancy tests this year


----------



## Fionab

Missy, you are right to be positive whilst also being prepared for the worst.

Shoppingqueen, it will be strange to see Dr McManus pregnant while you are there for treatment and I'm sure it is strange for her.  Hope your mum is doing ok.  I'm not sure if I can make it on 31st Jan but will try and I'll let you know.  Is it free or do you have to pay?

Cate, it is hard to step outside this infertility road but I think we just all need to keep busy and by helping other people I think you can take your mind off it for a while anyway.

Gemma, I know what you mean about everyone being pregnant but the friends of ours who are pregnant have all been through problems so I am really glad for them.  Hope the injections go well on 28th, I'm just a bit behind you so hopefully we both will have good news soon.

Janners, good luck for appointment.  Its hard sticking to all these good diets especially the coffee for me!  I know what you mean about the fertility monitor - you get so tired of that machine, just as long as you don't base everything around it.

Fiona


----------



## shoppingqueen

Just me saying hello!

Great Missy, Janners & Gemma that you don't have too long to wait til you start again.  This whole waiting waiting is tough & you just want to get started don't you?!  Well impressed with your diet Janners!!!  I've piled on the weight since DEc so must get my finger out & lose it to help for next time!  TBH half of it just sheer comfort eating.

Fiona hope ur coping ok with that marathon down regging!!! 

Mary thanks a million for the tips re Dublin!  Ur a wee star!

Yep it was weird seeing Doc McM's bump at myh embryo transfer - tried to see it as positive that it be next.  Have been seeing her over 2 years now so will be weird to be under someone else next time  

Just been to a christening - my friend said she would understand if I didn't go but I felt it was the "right" thing to do &I also don't want to avoid social things like that & become even more isolated.  It was tough & I think that from now on I will just have to be selfish & think of me as I'm so trying to be in a calmer place.  

I'm so down at the mo - Jan a crap month anyway as so cold & funds are low til pay day.  Not helped by new role in work & new Manager - am wondering if I should leave as I just don't have heart in it anymore.  Yet a new job would be even tougher.  Any advice?

Anita, Shelly & Jofi -  how are u all?  Thinking of you all & sending 3 big bear hugs!

S

xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Shopping Queen - I'm sorry you're feeling down cos of work - I have experienced tough times in the past when I was incredibly unhappy in my job - so I can understand how you're feeling.  But it might be a better idea to give your new role and Manager a bit of settling in time.  Eh?  If you are still unhappy in a few months time you could discuss this with your Manager?  Listen, babe either way, don't let it get to you too much - it's just not worth it.  Know wot I mean?!  There's more important things!  

Hi Kate - your coat looks positively luminous!!!  You're such an attention seeker (Mrs AB makes a mental note 'gotta get me one of them'....)  How are you this weather?  Have you had your review appt. yet?

Mary - Cocaine?!  I wish!!!!  But I'm still off the cigs and so is DH - hurrah!!!!!!  Actually it'll be 3 wks tomorrow.


Fiona - how you getting on with tx?  Hope the side affects are minimal.

Hi to the rest of yee!

A
Jofi - good to hear from you pet.  How are ye?


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Anita!!

Yep I know ur right - its just patience was never a virtue of mine!  Prob with my job is that its so bldy people based & am sick of the ques like "do u have kids?" & having to always appear so happy.  Reckon I need a desk job where I'm in an office on my lonesome with nobody to scare off with my grumpy face!!!!

Well done re the cigs - never smoked so I can't really guess how tough it must have been to quit.  Hopefully with time the cravings will ease.  Think of the extra dosh you'll now both have for lovely new soft furnishings/clothes etc!

Won't be long now til your tx - bet u can't wait to get started!

S

xx


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm not really a people person either - can't be as*sed being polite and friendly when it's really not necessary - ask Mary, she'll tell ye...........

Speaking of soft furnishings, me choco sofas arrived two days ago - I never realised just how sexy leather is!!!!!  Once me living room is finished I'll send you all pics!!  

S can't wait to start tx - April seems so far away!!!  I'm also very nervous at the same time - it's the unkown for me........

A


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Trust me every word Anita says about herself is true!!!  

Well judging the amount of you on this thread that are getting geared up for tx this thread should be an emotional health hazard in no time with the amount of hormonal woman on it!! Lets hope there are loads of BFPs very soon! We are definitely overdue one! 

S/Q Sharon, Try and keep your chin up regarding work, I know it can be very hard as you spend so much time at work so it is really miserable if your not happy there. Give the manager a chance to settle in and see if their any good. Did you ask for a new role or were you even consulted on it? I'd give it a few more months and if you don't think it's going to improve after about 6 weeks start making plans to move on, but leave when you are ready not by making a hasty decision you may regret.

FionaB, I have been to Cafe Coco, very nice paninis!! friendly staff too and clean! Quite nice for an afternoon snack especially if you get one of the sofas, very comfy!

Not sure if I'll be going to the meeting on the 31st, I would be on my own (a terrible thought for a shrinking violet like myself!!) and I don't know if I could be bothered travelling all the way up to Belfast. I'd rather skip the meeting and meet for a coffee!! maybe I'll just go for the refreshments!
Fionab, the meetings are free.

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

MaryC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> S/Q Sharon, Try and keep your chin up regarding work, I know it can be very hard as you spend so much time at work so it is really miserable if your not happy there. Give the manager a chance to settle in and see if their any good. Did you ask for a new role or were you even consulted on it? I'd give it a few more months and if you don't think it's going to improve after about 6 weeks start making plans to move on, but leave when you are ready not by making a hasty decision you may regret.
> 
> Mary


i.e. just do what Anita said........


----------



## MaryC

Anita, don't get me started this evening you cheeky brat!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Ladies,

I hope you have noticed (fionab!) that this months cycle I haven't been moaning about side effects, mainly because I haven't really had any!! no bad hot flushes so far and I'm on CD 26, I know they could well come but so far so good!  

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary - you love it, just admit it!  This place wouldn't be the same without me.............


----------



## MaryC

Nice to see Anita that your delusional as ever? Great to see your still of the cigs though! You must have nearly paid off your mortgage with all the money you and DH have saved over the past three weeks!! 

Mary

Just noticed my bubbles have gone up, Anita was that you you big softy!!


----------



## holly01

hi ladies just wanted to say HELLO to u all   haha
watching dancing on ice er CLASS or what...judges a bit harsh thou eah??


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary - thanks for that piece of info..........I shall check it out and get back to you........

And yes, I did blow you some bubbles - bet you're feelin' guilty now, aren't ye?!  Good!  

Just had a roast chicken dinner with mash, roasties, stuffing (homemade, may I add), carrot and parsnip and lashings of gravy!  Hmmmmmm.......Anita's belly is nice and full - and a little rounder  

Now, back to my wine.......hiccup..........hiccup...........hiccup.............

A


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Hello all!

Just been glued to dancing on ice too - maybe should take this ol' skating lark up as it would help to lose the ol Christmas lbs!!!

Re work no I wasn't involved in the consultation process as I was off ill.  Its a restructure & our Manager was always there but she wasn't our Boss if that makes sense.  I am a fundraiser so its to help get our figures up.  Thats why job tough - pressure on re funds, new Manager & a restructure whereby my colleague and me are responsible for most of bldy N.I!!!  Don't want to leave really - just wish things were like b4 pre IVF & pre restructure!  
Work & this bdly treatmen don't mix too well but obv we need the dosh to fund the dream!
Thanks for ur advice girlies!


Off to Dublin tomorrow - my Dh delighted no doubt as I've been a real pain all week!!! 

As Mary said a lot of us having tx in April so this site should be well busy!!!!!  We may get the crash helmets on!  I just can't wait to get started again as then I feel like I'm doing something proactive & productive!  

Anita ur Sunday din dins sounds the business!

S

xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Shoppingqueen - why thankyou!  I do like to spend time at the weekends making nice dinners - although preparation time can be extensive......ask Mary, she'll tell ye.........

Dublin?  Who said Dublin?  You goin to Harvey Nics dahling?!

I'm going to Newcastle in March - have to go because of me job.  Have never left me DH for 2/3 days - I'll be traumatised..........but I'm sure I'll get over it........might have to visit all those bars and clubs to deal with the pain of being seperated from me loved one............don't tell DH though, he won't be amused..... 

BTW Newcastle as in England, not County Down........ 

Ohhh, all I can think about now is the gorgeous stuff in Harvey Nics............when I was in Glasgow last yr I paid a visit to the White Company - ever heard of it?  Gorge, gorge!  Bought a candle - cost me £15!!!!!  Needless to say it's for display purposes only..........

Didn't realise S, that this will be your 2nd (and hopefully last) IVF cycle.  RFC or Origins in March?

A


----------



## MaryC

Anita send me your homemade stuffing receipt, provided it's not top secret! Thanks. Oh and if your belly is rounder now, then it must just be about flat now!, give me a break!!!  
Anita, Newcastle??!!!, could you not manage to get somewhere more glamarous? I though the CS could have at least stretched to Monaco!!

Holly, nice to have you back with us, how have you been?

Mary

P.S Anita the Harvey Nics in Dublin is tiny but House of Fraser isn't bad!


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary - if you like House of Frazer then you'll be overjoyed when it opens in Belfast in March.  I prefer John Lewis.........was sooooo looking forward to it opening at Sprucefield.....and now it ain't...........arghhhhhhh

Your wish is my command!

1 Packet of Dennys Sausage Meat
1 Plain Loaf - used to make breadcrumbs
1 large onion - chopped
250g of butter
1/2 cup of fresh flat leaf parsley, chopped

1.  Melt butter in large saucepan and gently fry chopped onion until soft, then add sausagemeat - mix thoroughly.

2.  Gradually add breadcrumbs to the above mixture - be sure to stir evenly.

3.  Add chopped parsley - mix well.

4.  Place in oven proof dish and place in oven at 200 degrees for approx. 50 mins.  NB - the above mixture should provide approx. 6 separate casserole dish servings.  I usually split the rest between about 5 bags and freeze. 

Et voila!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all 

Everyone seems to be about today, has been very quiet around here...What have yous all been up to

Anita was in Newcastle in October with work, we went to see Newcastle v Spurs, bosses are newcastle fans needless to say....Some good bars and nightclubs, had a ball when we were there.  Shopping is great too...Enjoy!!!

Missy xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi again

Yep Anita this be our 2nd IVF so here's hoping!!!!  RVH again as this time its FOC!!!!  (Hurray for NHS - just a shame just one freeby now!)  We funded the last cycle cos I was 2 bldy impatient to wait!  

Newcastle is great Anita - people great craic & retail therapy heaven!

S

xx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,

finally back after the great computer crash of "08!! The withdrawal symptoms of not being able to log on are slowly settling! Thank you Mary for noticing my absence  . The heavy snow and lightening zapped our computer and killed it (very unlikely I would have thought before) so for those of you who in the dark(like me previously) best get a "surge protector" that you plug into your socket. Anyway enough IT advice from an amateur! How are you all?

Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC

Morning all,

Dahlia, delighted to see you back! I thought you'd gone off to join the circus it's been that long!!!!!!

Anita, thanks for the receipt, I'm impressed that you use Denny sausages their my favorite!

I hope everyone is in good form today even though today is meant to be the most depressing day of the year (bad weather, Xmas credit card statements arriving etc etc etc), well to annoy all of you that are depressed I want to tell you I'm in great form! 

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Afternoon everyone, 

Hope you all had a good weekend. Apparently this is the most depressing day of the year (apparently last Monday and the monday before that were also supposed to be the most depressing days of the year as well......hmmmm). The Christmas credit card bills are arriving, payday is still to come, the weather is ****e, there is nothing to look forward to, dark mornings and dark nights and it is just crap. Then I found out DH's SA results. Count and mobility look fine but he has 3% morphology (the nurse said 97% abnormal,  ) and his antibodies is 90% positive, which means his boyos are swimming round in little groups. I immediately thought of a sunchronised swimming team !!!!  Don't know waht to make of the results. He has to get the test repeated. i am still waiting on a date for my HSG. Just ****** off. AND I cried   on the phone to him when we were talking about his results. How bad a wife am I?   Feeling really bad. 

Just looking back a few comments, do we only get one NHS FOC treatment here in NI? 

Sorry for the pitiful tone. Hopefully will be felling happier later.    

Weeza


----------



## MaryC

Oh Weeza      I think you need these!! Your DH's S/A results sound a little confusing, did they give you a realistic indicator of how bad it is? or just the statistics! What I mean is did they say this is very bad, not too bad, they can work with it OK, etc etc!
I know this time of year gets alot of people down so don't beat yourself up about being pi**ed off, especially when you have a good reason to be upset! How did you DH take the results? I know it can be very hard to stay positive so I would suggest you do something to pamper yourself have a nice hot bath tonight and a glass of wine or watch a good chick flick where you can sob your heart out and don't have to feel guilty about it!!
Unfortunately you only get one free fertility tx go on the NHS in NI.

The weather is depressing, all this rain! I live by the river Bann and am a little concerned about being flooded, the lunchtime news kept showing pictures of flooding in Banbridge. My DH laughed at my concerns saying we are too high up for the water to reach the back door, he's probably right but it's a bit nervewrecking when everytime you look out the window the river is higher!!! 

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.      turned up yesterday tea time. 2 days late.  Long enough for me to get my hopes up.  Told 3 friends at church yesterday morning that I was 2 days overdue.  Senior leaders wife told me not to get my hopes up and the other 2 said 'God's will'.  If I had of been pg, LO would'f been due 6.5 weeks after my sister's baby.  AF has been a couple of days late a few times so I shouldn't get my hopes up I know but it's not easy when my cycle is usually regular 28 days.


----------



## weeza82

Hey, 

The nurse wouldn't really commit to anything on the phone, saying that he needs to give a second sample and it'll go from there. I haven't had my HSG yet, so its really only half the story so far. Surprisingly, he was more upbeat about than I was, maybe cos I bawled like a baby again!!! He says at least the count and the mobility is good, something to work with. We are going to give it a few weeks on the new supplements and then get him tested again. We will have a long chat tonight. After we get the heating oil delivered. Ran out on Fri night    

Hope the river doesn't rise too much, althought the rain has eased a bit, is there any more forecast?     

Hey Cate, sorry for your disappointment. All it takes is a few days for a little bit of hope to start. Its  nice feeling for 48 hours isn't it?       

My AF is due this Sunday. No symptoms yet at all. No sore (.)(.), no bloating, no irrationality (well, no more than usual  ) , although my skin is a bit spotty. But I don't think this is my month, although trying    . Although after the results this morning, I did think for a while "Well, TTC naturally is futile now. What's the point of putting ourselves under the same pressure every month now." But I know that is a crap attitude and we have to stay positive to get positive!!!! (See what I did there?    )

I didn't know we only got one try on the NHS over here. That really sucks. How many do they get in other areas? DH and I had really start saving!!!! 

Everyone should go to bed early tonight, so this most depressing day of the year is over quicker. See you all tomorrow for a happier day hopefully     

Weeza


----------



## SUNNY2007

WEEZA you used to get more free goes, but then people over the age of 40 years got no free goes so to make it fair they give everyone one foc treatment except if you have already got a child then you get none.  Those sa results let me explain thay actually seem much better than my DH as had an excellent count but they were lets say doing back stroke and not progressing forward.  My DH also had large quantities of antibodies i never found out what actually causes these but my consultant at the time prescribed him an antibiotic i think it was vancomycein.  That actually resolved the antibody problem but did not obviously fix his backstroke swimmers.  The consultant there also told me that 2 of his other pts had same problem and their wives were pregnant after the antibit.  Our case was just a little more complicated as i had endom and pcos so we opted for ICSI.  But dont give up hope as the antibiotics work so ask your doctor for these,  hope that cheers you up a bit.


----------



## MaryC

Sunny, did you have private tx? Forgot about the fact that if you have a child then you don't get a free go, must tell DH that he'll be delighted, I'll perservier with the old clomid for now!!

Mary


----------



## SUNNY2007

I had one free icsi then paid private for my Frozen embie transfer which i think though cant be certain cost me approx 1300 pounds including drugs.  I was quite shocked that we had to pay for FET when we went for review as i thought you still got 2 free goes but that changed i think OCT 07


----------



## crazykate

Evening ladies.....

No news to report just thought I'd pop in and say hi.

Good to see so many starting tx    good luck to you all!

Sunny how are you?  hope your taking it easy!

Anybody flooded out yet?

Anita stuffing reciepe sounds lovely might take it down and have ago meself!!  DH bought himself Cheesecake mix to have a go with yesterday.........yet to be taken out of the box and attempted I might add.  

Mary glad to see everything "happening" for this month loads of     that everything continues to go well.

Bought some "his and hers" pregnacare yesterday for me and DH after the news about caffine on telly think I'll be giving up tea and coffee (cos I only take mine black) before next tx starts.

Kate


----------



## crazykate

As we speak DH in kitchen trying to make up his cheesecake (from a packet) all I can say is I'm glad I'm not clearing up after him.  Kitchen starting to resemble a warzone


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all   

Hope everyone is well...It is good to have loads of people starting tx this month.. Loads of support.

Phoned Origin today as i had not received my schedule yet, i have my appointment to get my drugs etc next tuesday 29th...

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

oooooooh Missy are you getting excited yet?


----------



## MISSY97

Kate - Yeah really excited now, can't wait. At least we will feel as if we are tryin to do something...

Feel a wee bit nervous today maybe the reality of it all!!!!!!   

Where are you with your tx now?

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

Me oh just waiting.......... Jan AF arrived but waiting for Feb AF before starting so body can have a chance to recover as it was only the end of December when tx failed.  Dr said I could go Jan but did say he too thought Feb would be better.  I have to d/r this time then take some kind of tablets before FET.  If this doesn't work I'm back to scratch!  BE POSITIVE GIRL it will work


----------



## MISSY97

Good Luck Kate that won't be long in flying around...Thanks am definitely trying to keep in a positive frame of mind          (P.M.A)!

                                                                

Can do no harm!!!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

Positive bubbles for everyone

DH's cheesecake ready.........OMG if you don't ever hear from me again it was the cheesecake!!


----------



## MISSY97

Enjoy kate !!!!!!!!         

Here is some positive energy for everyone !!!

                                                              

Missy xx


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi everyone 

Missy glad you got your appointment, not long now.  

Kate good luck for tx in Feb.

I go for appointment at origin tomorrow to collect drugs  can't wait to get started.

Gemma


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,

It"s very quiet here today  
Do you think it will EVER stop raining?
Have had very contemplative day today and have been trying to work out when first IVF will start and as already am trying to work out when to take time off after ET etc... The waiting and not knowing are very frustrating.By my calculations should hopefully be called March/April so hope to be cycling with some of you.Will know nearer the time I suppose... Have been having a read back through old posts on the thread and all the ups and downs we all go through. One thing is for sure-we are definitely overdue a BFP girls !

Dahlia x


----------



## buba

Hi I just wondered could I join you?! I live in Northern Ireland, am 37, been ttc 4 years, have had 3 mcs and surgery to correct a septum in my uterus.  Have been trying unsuccessfuly for 1 year now and have been referred to Regional Fertility Clinic in Belfast...have loads of questions...could anyone help?!!!


----------



## MaryC

Evening all,

Gemma good luck with the start of tx, I hope you don't suffer with too many side effects.

Missy, very exciting getting started! How long does it take you to get to Belfast for your tx? It's an awful pity you have to travel so far as I'm sure that's a stress in itself!

Kate, are you still alive? DH's cheesecake didn't finish you off!!

Dahlia, I know what you mean about this thread being very very very light on the BFPs  I really hope we get one soon, I think it would lift moral greatly!

Sending some good luck bubbles to everyone!

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Buba, welcome to the NI thread! Ask away! I'm not great regarding the info on the Royal but there are a few women on here that have a MASTERS in it!!!!! What I can guarantee you'll find here is some great support and a bit of a laugh along the way!

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Mary,

hope you are well. How are the injections treating you? Is your sense of smell still in overdrive ?

Welcome buba to FF. Ask any questions you need to-hopefully between us we can help. I am sorry to read of your 3 miscarriages and septal surgery. When is your apptment for rfc? 

Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC

Dahlia, Only had one injections!!!  I wouldn't like to see me with those injections on a daily basis, I turned into a cross between a blood hound and camel and that was only on one!!!  On my 2ww at the moment, no hot flushes this month which is great, I hardly know myself! Have a bug at the moment came on last night very unpleasant spent most of the night in the bathroom!!  I hope it will go by tomorrow. I seem to be constantly sick for the past two months I think it's the increased hormone levels have my system all messed up!!

I hope your well today?

By the way I watched Michael Moore's film 'Sicko' last night, very very good! It's about the American Health System, I can guarantee you girls you'd never complain about the NHS or the RFC waiting lists if you saw what the American's have instead!!!!!! Has anyone else seen it?

Mary

P.s Thank you whoever just gave me bubbles.


----------



## buba

Hi everyone thanks for the welcome.  I'll try and make this short!!!  After trying for 1 year I got my BFP but went on to have 3 mcs within 11 mths (getting preg every 4 mnths)  After investigations a deep septum was found in my uterus and my consultant advised me to have this resected.  THis was done last Jan and I started to ttc again in April...I am still waiting for BFP and as I am now 37 my NHS consultant has decided to referr me to the RFC.  My problem is...is it worth the wait?  From reading all the messages it seems that there is a long waiting list.  I had thought of going to Origin privately but my consultant said it might be 4-6mths for RFC so I thought I would wait....but by the sounds of it it might be longer??  A few questions!!
Should I go straight to Origin because of my age?
Will this stop me gettting NHS help?
Should I make a private appointment with Dr Trobb at RFC?
Is there a cut off age for IVF on NHS?
Should I wait for NHS?
Should I relax and keep trying!!!!!!!!!!

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all 

Gemma, good luck tomorrow..


Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Welcome buba, 

Sorry to hear about your mcs and your surgery hopefully the RFC can do something for you or Origin wherever you decide to go.....We thought the same last july when we went for our initial consultation with RFC.  Dr Williamson told us ivf would be about 6wks waiting list and icsi would be 6 months so dh and i though about waiting in stead of going to Origin. The only thing they don't tell you is if they send you for a s.a you have to wait for appointment for those and then you have to wait 5/6 months for a review consultation to be put on a waiting list for the tx... The waiting seems to go on and on with the nhs..........................................................     Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.  We decided after the waitin to make a start and go to Origin in October.  We didn't get started in 2007 because we would have been starting around mid november so would have ran through the xmas period. So we had to wait for January. We are also still going to wait for the nhs appointment too. We eventually got our review through for the 13 February hopefully to be put on the waiting list for tx. So it all takes time...I am not too sure about private tx at RFC but as i am aware they could be 5/6 months long unsure but some of the girls should be able to help on here...Try to relax buba, i know it is hard to do.  

Mary hope you are feeling better soon...It takes about 1hour and 3/4 to get to Belfast, it is tiring and stressful... 

Kate how was dh's cheesecake? Good or Bad!!!


Dahlia - you are right one thing for sure this thread has been light on bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well....

Missy xx


----------



## niamh32

hi everyone
i hope you dont mind me joining you over here!!
bupa welcome - im new here too but unfortunately not new to this infertility milarky  
just to let you know that i have been with the rvh for 7yrs now and go private with dr traub. we have been very lucky to have a 3yrs old dd from fet so my prob isnt the service of dr t but the blimmin waiting list!! we have always had to pay as we have never reached the top of the nhs waiting list and the wait is soooooo frustrating. even with paying £3200 this time for isci it took nearly 12 months waiting to begin treatment. i would strongly advise you to contact origins as the staff there (admin especially) seem to be alot more efficient & sensitive!! im sure the girls here that attend rvh can back me up here! the cost is approx £500 more per treatment but when your out that much money anyway - to get seen and treated in a shorter space of time would be worth it.

btw- this does not affect your chance of receiving a nhs treatment in the future - you should still join their waiting list. just another wee thing- even though i have had a successful treatment , i am still entitled to ONE free nhs treatment and i am still on the waiting list!! so maryc hopefully you wont need this but if you did you still have a chance of a free try.

just on a lighter note - have you all being watching 'mistress' on bbc1 tonight 9pm?? its fab- just what we all need to take our mind of our worries for an hour!!

talk soon
lv niamh


----------



## holly01

just want to wish everyone either starting,currently on or soon            starting treatment all the very best and sooo looking forward to hearing of all the BFP'S soon from u all


----------



## Fionab

Dahlia, welcome back!  It is so hard to schedule when the EC/ET is going to take place even when you know what month you are starting.

Mary, we live at the top of one of the hills in Banbridge so we are never going to get flooded so you will always have somewhere safe to go to!!  Yesterday was supposed to be the most depressing day, we had lots of people off sick in work. 

Weeza, the supplements should help get you a good second sample.  In England some trusts give up to 3 treatments whilst others are only 1 or 2, unfortunately we only get 1.  I think the rules have changed so that everyone gets a free go regardless of whether they have a child or not.

Missy, glad things are moving forward.  Good luck for next Tuesday.

Gemma, hope appointment went well today.

Buba, welcome to the thread.  You can make private appointments with any of the consultants for an initial appointment, that does speed up your entry onto the NHS and private waiting lists.  You may as well go to RFC as well so that you are put on the NHS list.  The length of the lists depends on where you live. The cut off for NHS is 40.  You can go to Origin at the same time as being on NHS list.

Niamh, welcome to the thread.  I know what you mean about still not being at the top of the ICSI list.  Do you know where you are on the list at the moment?

I'm still down regging, in fact I was thinking of trying for the longest ever d/reg in the Guiness Book of Records!  I went to yoga yesterday to make me feel better but just ended up sleeping at the relaxation part at the end!

Fiona


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all!!!!

Back again!!!  Had a lovely few days in Dublin!  Just what Mum & I needed after her being ill again & me just generally being a whingy gurn!!!
Did miss this site whilst I was away!  

Nice to see some of you have fixed dates now for tx - you must be glad to be started - the waiting is always the worst bit!!!  You're either waiting to start or waiting for the dam result!!!
Hoping that we have some nice news to encourage us all this new year!

Big bear hugs to u all!!!

Anita/Jofi - u ok?


S

xx


----------



## janners1

I've just been over reading some of the posts in the Bun in the Oven Section "BFP Announcements" - oh my goodness, talk about inspiring! I am sitting here with goose bumps at all those happy stories and surprise natural BFPs in the past few days alone!!  

Hi Buba, welcome to the thread. I went through the same thought process as you recently, whether to wait on treatment with Doc Traub at the RFC or just go to Origin. I opted for Origin in the end because I am just tired of waiting and chasing results and appointments...

Doctor Heasley referred us and we got our first appointment in the post the other day. We go on the 29th Jan, DH has to have another SA (we are both curious to see the result, as he has completely given up coffee and alcohol and is taking some good quality supplements - oh and wearing LOOSE boxers LOL!).

I think as some of the girls said you can go to Origin and also get yourself on the NHS waiting list in the meantime.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Janners

Great you got a fixed date now!  Wishing you both all the luck in the world for a happy ending for you & a hopeful 08!!!

S

xx


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls

Just quick update.  Went to Origin today thinking just collect drugs however ending up having a big debate concerning putting one or two embies back.  They had meeting and all came to conclusion just to put one back in because of risk of twins.  So now I have to decided by 14 Feb what to do, really confused now.  Does anyone have any advice?

Hope everyone is doing well.

Gemma


----------



## Mrs AB

Good Evening me little beauties........

S - glad you had a good time in Dublin - buy anything nice?  Thanks for your PM - encouraging words!!!!

Sign consent forms on 04/02/08 to begin tx in April - CAN'T BLOODY WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh, the thought of those lovely needles, hormonal rages and water retention - bring it on!!!!  Lets not forget the blinkin pokin' and prodin' for frig sake.........

Ah, the plight of a woman........ 

Right, enough of me ramblings - how are you everyone - yes, I'm being a lazy, good for nathan' beatch and addressing you all as 'everyone' - get over it!!!

A


----------



## janners1

Gemma, why are they saying only to put one embie back in? I thought it would be 100% your choice as to whether you wanted to 'risk' twins or not


----------



## Mrs AB

Eek, Gemma - that's a tough one babe.  They are probably considering putting one Embie back because of the recent comments by HFEA re: reducing the number of Embies to 1 during ET because of the risk of multiple pregnancy.  You gotta do what your heart tells you - this is a very personal decision that only you and DH can make.  Weigh up the risks and ask yourself if you are prepared to accept them.  Make sure you are advised of all the risks of a multiple pregnancy to both you and babies - that way you will have all the necessary information whilst deciding on the best course of action for you.

Hope this helps.

Anita


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

A  - yep bought lots!!!  Love the ol' retail therapy!  TBH I found the physicval side effects the easiest - its the torture of waiting thats the toughest.  You prob get the pen thing for inj & its simple even for a idiot like me to use.  Terrific you got a date!

Janners - surprised Origin suggested maybe just one.  With the success rate only being about 25-30% surely they would want to give u the best chance?  Obv twins a risk but YOU'RE the patient so U think about it with DH.  If I were you I'd ask for 2 to put in but obv its ur choice.  I'd speak more in  depth to them bout it.

s

XX


----------



## shoppingqueen

Me again

oops meant that last post for u Gemma - its jet lag post my Dublin trip!

Sorry!


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi thanks for your comments.

They are advising me to only put one in because I am 26.  However with one put back my chances are 25% and with two my chances are 50% with a 66% chance of twins.  I told them that I would consider putting one back if they paid for my next FET which they said they would be willing to do, but would let me know.  Me and DH are discussing so going to research it and see what we come up with.

So sick of being told I am young. If you cant have a baby naturally does not matter what age I am.

Gemma


----------



## crazykate

**************I'M ALIVE**********************

DH's cheesecake not too bad love him he even managed a proper clean up operation in the kitchen afterwards.

Gem why the debate of 1 or 2 embies!!  They put 2 back for me in first cycle and will again on this cycle...........look at the bargain - you might get a BOGOF (buy one get one free)     

S thanks for the PM glad you had a great time in Dublin.  Hope everything comes good for you this month  

Buba welcome to the mad house - I went with Origin and have also put myself down for nhs tx - We attended 1st appt at RFC on 14th December, DH has to go back on 25th Feb for SA and then we get a review appt. after that   so it appears to be quite a wait not that I want to influence your decision but it give you an idea and the ladies here will give you an insight into the RFC "operation"

Mary hope your feeling much better!


----------



## janners1

gemma I agree it must be annoying to feel like you are constantly being reminded that you are young. As you say it doesn't matter how old you are. It's another big decision to make...good for you for suggesting they pay for your next FET if it doesn't work this time. 66% twins I would take those odds anyday

Hey just noticed you are from portadown so am I!


----------



## crazykate

Just have to tell you this before I turn off for bed thought this extemely funny............

Girl on cycle buddies thread got a BFP and is to meet her consultant in Feb his name is......wait for it...........DR DE COCK        another lady had a guy start at her place of employment he was called PAUL MYCOCK      


nite nite ladies


----------



## MISSY97

Kate - Imagine having to use those names everyday - embarrassing or what??
I must say i like your thinking bogof......never thought about it like that interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ??

Missy xx


----------



## weeza82

Hi everyone, 

There is some movement on this board these past few days. Its fantastic, with dates for treatments and consent forms. All we need is a few BFP's and we'll be sorted  

Gemma - such a decision!!! I know there is risk to multiple births but you want the best odds you can get!!! Don't listen to the "you're young" speeches. It doesn't change how you feel one little bit. Good luck to you and your Dh.

SHopping queen - thanks for the pm. I have been like a demon, looking up antisperm antibodies, morphology and herbal remedies since Monday!!!!! DH is giving off about the number of pills he's going to be taking   !!!!! I just reminded him of the end goal!!!!  Gald you had a great time in Dublin. 

CrazyKate - fab names. There is a girl in our American site called (this is dirty   ).... Amber Showers!!! Geddit??!!! Best comedy name ever!!!!!!

Anita and Janners - can't believe you both have dates now that is so exciting  

Buba, glad to see you came over and joined us!!! Dh & I are still undergoing tests at the min and I expect to be referred to the RFC, so in the meantime I am trying to save for Origins (probably won't be able to afford it this year, especially if I keep buying supplements like I have been   )My grand plan is to go private for the first consultation at RFC and then see from there. 

To everyone else,       !!!! 

I can't believe it about Heath Ledger   . i loved him. He was one of my fav actors. I loved him since 10 things I hate about you. So sad. i really fell for his tiny daughter and family. 

By the by, Janners and Gemma, are you going to go to the support meeting in Craigavon next week (or the week after)?

Cheers for now, 

Weeza


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.  I'm doing ok, getting over disappointment of AF being evil.  Told my senior leaders wife on Monday evening and she was really nice about it.  Said noy to get my hopes up again.  Easier said than done.  I'm wondering if there's any reliableish way to tell between late AF and early mc.  When I had the HSG, the sonographer did say I have a tilted womb.  Don't know if this can cause problems.

Interesting about the advice of only having 1 embie put in.  I would rather have 2 put in and 'risk' twins to improve chances of it working.  I would rather have twins than tx unsuccesful.


----------



## janners1

Weeza - I didn't know about a support meeting...where is it?

I loved Heath Ledger too    I'm so shocked and sad...I was reading Perez Hilton in bed last night (how SAD am I) and was reading the whole thing as it was constantly being updated, I just couldn't believe it. They are saying he had pneumonia but there was a good article written by the New York Times two months ago that said he was not 'all there' mentally. Apparently the role he was playing in Batman as Joker was really taking every piece of sanity he had, it was quite mentally challenging. His poor wee daughter.

Cate - much easier said than done about not getting your hopes up. I get mine up every month without fail, every single time. I will be glad to be finally pregnant and have no more 2ww to deal with! 

**EDIT  I meant to say my cousin has a tilted uterus and has had difficulty getting pregnant. I have read that you should do it 'doggy' style and lay on your tummy after sex - sorry if TMI - but I did read that somewhere.

LOL about Dr De Cock!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wee emma

hiyas  

we're just about to start IUI at the royal. i have wee quickie question i hope someone can answer. 

does my DH have to go to the first appointment with me?


----------



## wee emma

just read back over the conversations - some funny names for you, my DH had a teacher called Shona Legg and my granny was engaged to a man called billy boke but couldn't go through with it for obvious reasons


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Weeza.  I was gutted when AF turned up.  DH said I shoulddn't have got my hopes up.  He wants us to have a LO but isn't in any hurry.  He loves children and is really good with them as well.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Well I'm in great form today, my bug seems to have gone, must have been a 24 hour thing! Great to see the thread so busy!

Gemma, the situation with origin seems a bit strange especially with them being prepared to fund your next FET if unsuccessful!! I first went to GP about concerns over fertility when I was 24.5yrs and no one ever said anything to me about me being too young. That is a very frustrating situation to be in, I'm sure when someone says it to you it makes you want to scream. I hope you are able to make your decision quickly so you can move on with the tx and get a BFP.  

Kate, Your Dh is so good to you! I hope you're feeling positive about your next tx.   

Weeza, are you from American? If so where abouts? I was very sad to hear of Heath Ledger too, he was sooooooo lovely! and a very good actor too? what is it with all these people committing suicide!!  God love his wee daughter, she's the real victim! Just looking back on your post, maybe some of the more innocent members of this thread mightn't get the 'Amber Showers'!! 

Girls, I've been thinking about this meet up and maybe we shouldn't have it in Belfast as there seems to be so many of us from around the whole Craigavon, upper Bann area! Maybe we could even try somewhere like Hillsborough as that would be OK for anyone coming from Dungannon on the motorway, Newtownards cross country and not far from Belfast for all the city chicks! Just a suggestion let me know what you think? 

Fionab, are you up the Ballymoney Hill by any chance?

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Hey everyone, 

I am from Dungannon but the company I work for has a couple of production sites in America!! I read over that post and realised I wasn't that clear at all!! Sorry about that. I also apologize if I offended anyone with the Amber Showers joke. I have a really juvenile sense of humour    Shona Legg is brilliant. i know an Amanda Robb as well  

A meeting in Hillsborough would be great. I don't mind driving to Belfast either. 

Janners, Sharon Davidson posted a thread on the Ireland board last week about a support meeting in Craigavon on Wed 6th Feb. I teach music on a Wed night from 7 till half 8, so don't know if I will go or not......

Cate, good to see you back on board. Every month there is a glimmer of hope. You have to have hope when you're going through this, otherwise, you would have nothing.   I have the same hope myself, every month. As we speak, I am on tenterhooks. AF is due Sunday, but (.)(.)s not sore yet. This could just mean I will have a less painful AF than usual (The sorer my boobs are, the worse AF cramps I get   ). 

Chat later, 

Weeza


----------



## buba

Ok girls thank you so much for your help.  I have decided to try and get my 1st consultation at the Royal private and see from there (any idea of the cost and is it possible to get Dr Traub?)  I am going to try naturally (or my consultant in Derry may try me on clomid) until June and then contact Origin (gives me time to save!)  Do you think this is a good plan?!!!

PS is the waiting list for IUI shorter as my consultant said I may not need IVF (unexplained infertility for a year..been preg 3 times before but mc each)

Off to stay in the Radisson Belfast nxt weekend for a bit of rompy pumpy!!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Although having twins is  a personal choice i was delighted when i found out i was having twins the risk is usually reduced with ivf/icsi as the twins are usually non identical which means there is no risk of twin to twin syndrome etc.  If the mother is in good health i cant see there being a problem and you get really excellent tx on the Nhd....i only get seen by the consultant an i am scanned every 2 weeks you wouldnt even get that if you paid private one child i was delighted and 2 was extra special for me my little family all at one go.  No more icsi for me lol.  I suppose there are also financial implications of having 2 but most families go on to try for a 2nd child anyway.


----------



## Fionab

Shopping queen, glad both of you had a good time in Dublin

Gemma, they usually decide whether to put one or two embryos back, the younger you are the more likely they will recommend one.  I suppose they are thinking that you have a longer time to get pregnant.  But my cynical side says they are looking for more money.  One thing to remember is that you can still freeze your embryos.

Cate, I don't think there is anyway to tell the difference between late AF and early mc.  

Emmaelizabeth, I haven't had IUI so I'm not sure.  For IVF our first appointment was to get blood tests for both of us and our second appointment was to collect drugs and explain the process, so DH did go to them both.  Ring RFC to check in case he is needed.

Mary, Hillsborough would be a good idea.  There was a good review of the Italian place, Bar Retro in Friday's tele.

Buba, your plan covers all the options and leaves you on the NHS list while you are trying naturally.  I think the IUI list is shorter but I'm not sure.

Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Fionab, bar retro is very nice and the food is excellent! there was a fire in it last year I was there just before it. I haven't been back since it reopened because it is always booked out! Hillsborough has a few nice bars and restaurants so we would have a good choice whether we go for just a drink or a meal!

EmmaElizabeth, can you explain the difference between IUI and IVF or ICSI?

I hope everyone is in good form this evening, this week is flying can't believe it's Thursday tomorrow!!

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Where is Hillsborough?  

Missy xx


----------



## janners1

Hi Missy,

Hillsborough is just outside Lisburn, it's dead easy to find. You come off the motorway at sprucefield and instead of going left to Sprucefield or Lisburn you go right and follow signs for A1/Dublin. At the roundabout you then take off for Hillsborough and follow the road straight in. Literally 5 mins outside Lisburn.

Does anyone know what they consider 'young'?!!!    I mean, I'm 30 so I assume I won't be advised to only put one embie back in? I take it that's for 28 and younger?


----------



## MaryC

Missy, Hillsborough is very close to Lisburn, about a mile or so away. Very pretty historical village. I think it's meant to be one of the fanciest places to live in northern Ireland!!!! I though it would be handy as it seems most people don't actually live in Belfast, Hillsborough is along the main Dublin - Belfast road and very close to the motorway for anyone coming from the Dungannon direction.

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Janners, No offense love but I think you're clutching at straws thinking they'll put you in the babes in the wood category!!!   You should be so lucky!!!  No 30 is fine but what you might hear is that you have time on your side. If I'm correct Gemma is 26! even still it shouldn't really make a difference as the emotional journey is the same.

Mary


----------



## janners1

LOL Mary    

I was hoping I might get the 'you're very young to be thinking about kids' lecture!!!


----------



## MaryC

Janners, are you always this delusional or have you been at the sherry!!! 

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

janners - i am thinking the same thing, i am 29 and hope they will not go through the same thing with me when i go up next week?

Missy xx


----------



## janners1

Mary - When it comes to the BIG '30' I am quite delusional!!! I was quite upset the other day when I had to tick a box and I realised I was in the 30-40 category. 

Maybe they will look at me and say "Oh good lord you couldn't be 30, you look so young! Are you sure you are ready for kids at your tender age??!!"  

Missy - I was just wondering was it just based on age, or on your circumstances too. Like if it is a MF problem would they advise you to only put one embryo back in? I guess I'll find out when drug collection day comes along.


----------



## MISSY97

Mary / Janners

Would Hilsborough be on the other side of belfast if you came in on the m2?

I am a bit lost!!!!   

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Janners, you should be proud of your age especailly as I see you have a TOY BOY!!!!!

Missy, are you a bit down tonight? are you nerves about tx?

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Janners - when are you up for your planning appointment?

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Goodness knows what they base their decision on!!!!! Maybe they look at you and think this one has plenty of money we will try to get more money out of them??

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Well ladies, I think it's time for me to sign off for the night. I really enjoyed chatting with you all tonight, Janners I'm still laughing at you!!

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Missy, if you're concerned about them judging you then wear an old tracksuit and sandals for your appointment, they might take pity on you!!!!!

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Mary - I have been feeling rather down or anxious feeling yesterday and today...Things seem to be getting to me easily, hard to keep my positivity..... but trying to fight it!!!!!!!!!

I think the reality of starting tx could have hit home too a bit, got the schedule in the door today does make things even more real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

                

All i can say is thank goodness for this site it does keep me half sane anyway...    

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Very good Mary, you never know may use your idea maybe they would feel sorry for me and give me discount!!!!!!!!!

Yeah right!!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Hillsborough?  Who said Hillsborough?  I love Hillsborough.........and I'm only a few miles away................MaryC  I hope you're not making plans without consulting with me again??!!  Tut, tut, tut.......

Listen have none of you heard that 30 is the new 20?  Nowadays, being 30 means you've just come to the end of your 20s - that's all....nothing to worry about.........especially when it comes to fertility.........it's when you hit 35 that the ol' biological thingy starts to kick in..............

How is everyone tonight?

Just noticed that I'm now a senior member - great......there's me trying to make myself feel younger and now I'm considered 'senior'......... 

Anita


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hola Anita!!

Good to hear from you.  Well kinda!  As I'm 35 this year foot & mouth come to mind!!!!  Only joking!  How you doin?


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi S!  Oops, hope I didn't put me foot in it!  

I'm alright - sooooo restless and fidgety and raring to go!!!!!  Only thing keeping me sane is the redecoration of me living room............couldn't stand looking at terra-bloody-cotta walls anymore - to make matters worse, me sofa was blue!!  Seemed like a good idea at the time..........

Well, it's out with the old and in with the new!  Yeehaaaaa!!

A


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

Holy smokes I am hoping 40 is the new 30!!     

Dahlia x


----------



## Mrs AB

Bloody h*ell, I really am digging a hole for myself here, aren't I!!!!!!!!  Well, as a matter of fact Dahlia - you are spot on!!!!  It is indeed!!!!  

A


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Anita- only teasing! My goodness we are night owls tonight   Living room sounds great.Were you watching Grand Designs tonight?

Hi Shoppingqueen- hope you are well too. Thank you for your PM-lovely surprise! 

Missy hope you are feeling ok.Your last post was a bit blue  . I got a bit wobbly yesterday thinking about treatment too.Hang in there girl. Will try and find some new smilies to keep you cheerful!

Hi Mary- Hillsboro suits me or Belfast.Glad you are feeling better now.

Fionab- hope the DR-ing s going ok.You sound nice and calm with the yoga   .

Hi buba-Fionab gave you good advice on the Origin/RFC question I think. Its a difficult one to answer but definitely get your name down for NHS as back up plan.But hopefully you wont need it. 

Niamh-I too am watching Mistresses.Didn"t you just know she was going to get a positive HPT though!

Hi Janners,holly,crazykate,JoFi,Gemma,Sunny,weeza,Cate,emmaalizabeth,angel,tedete,babyhope,mel28 and those I have missed sorry xx

Ps thank you to the "Oldies" for popping back recently to let us hear positive stories.And for everyone else don"t give up  .

Dahlia x


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls, everyone seems to be in good form.  

Just to let everyone know I will putting the two embies back, and letting fate work its magic.  Reading sunny2007 comments also put my mind at rest.  Looking forward to everyone starting tx and hoping and praying for lots and lots of BFP.

Gemma


----------



## janners1

Missy - I have my appointment on Tuesday. I actually didn't realise how close 29th Jan was!! Where did this month go?

Does anyone know if you have to call your doctor and get them to forward your test results or do they do this automatically when they refer you? 

I am so looking forward to talking through my treatment options and coming up with a plan.

I laughed at you discussing going in there in old clothes to look like you don't have much money LOL!!

Gemma - good for you girlie!!! Here's some positive babydust vibes for you!!  

Missy - where are you coming from? If you get on the M2 to go to Belfast then get on the M1 and head to Lisburn after that. Go to the Sprucefield turnoff.

I can't concentrate on work today, I'm 10dpo and it always gets me this next couple of days..waiting and wondering if the   will arrive.


----------



## weeza82

Afternoon folks, 

Hope everyone is keeping well. 
I am like you Janners. Can't really concentrate on anything today. AF is coming,    will be here tomorrow (I can always tell 36 hours beforehand). My friend was telling me her sister is off on maternity leave, ready for the new arrival in Feb (the worlds least maternal person) and I just found out friends of ours are expecting (don't think it was planned). She is 8 wks gone and they are getting married in October. They have only been together since Oct 2006. I will be happy for them eventually, but just not right now, feeling a bit sorry for DH and me   

On the plus side, DH and I are together 10 years today   , but not feeling that happy. Bit fragile today.   Sorry for being such a moaning minnie. 

Anyone any good news to cheer me up?

Weeza


----------



## Mrs AB

Well, it's funny you should ask that Weeza!!!  I have wonderful news - my new Tub chair arrived today!  Alright, it mightn't be your idea of wonderful news - but to me?  To me, it's fabulous!!!  It's got stripes!!  Load and loads of stripes!  (BTW stripes are soooo in).  Dark, brown, mid brown, white, coffee - hmmmmmmm.......

It's going to take pride of place in front of me choco wall..............

How's everyone else today?

Anita


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Anita, when the hell is this room ever going to be finished? Glad to hear your in good form!

Weeza, 10 years is a great achievement  I'm sure part of your feeling down is linked to the fact that I'm sure you probably thought that by this stage of your relationship you'd have had kids. I know it's very hard but try and keep your chin up and focus on all the great times you've had with your DH over the past decade ( DECADE! I'm sure that makes you feel old!!!! ) You are so close to having your tx. Feel free to have a good moan anytime, that's what this site is for!

Missy, the only way I know how to cheer you up is to send you loads of fancy colourful picture, so these are for you! Also if your short of a dodgy tracksuit or two for your Origin app I sure Anita could help you out!! LOL   
                 

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Here I am trying to stay nice and calm this month and not focusing on my 2ww and all my Dh keeps asking me is have I done the preg test yet, I am sick of him asking me! He's convinced I should have done one by now, I wish he'd just leave me alone. What do men know about menstrual cycles anyway, unless they are a doctor of course!!!!!

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Hi ladies,

Mary/Anita I think I was in your neck of the woods last nite Banbridge/Rathfriland direction.........definitely the sticks anyway!!  

Mary think Anita's taking as long as possible for this redecoration so by the time she's finished tx will have started and then she has something else to do

Hillsborough/Belfast ok for me too for meet and......... before DH asks is it just a girlie nite or are DH's invited??

Janners I asked my GP for the results and took/sent them to Origin myself that way I knew they were definitely getting them.

Missy come on cheer up not long now     you too Weeza  

Have to say they have recommended 2 embies (both times) for me and DH........must be an age thing!


----------



## Mrs AB

OMG!!!!!  You cheeky, cheeky beatch!!!!  I have never owned a tracksuit - ok, I have a Burberry bag - but I bought it before it was associated with Chav............

I'm the opposite of Chav for frig sake!!  I'm elegant and sophisticated and demure and so softly spoken........Mary and Kate you should know   you have met me after all!!!  And after that comment, you're unlikely to ever meet me again.  Huh!    

A


----------



## weeza82

Ooooh, I love tub chairs!!! I want one for our bedroom in the exact colours you described Anita!!!! Where did you purchase? That did cheer me up   . 

Have got over the inital shock of the friends announcement. To be married and with a child 2 years after getting together is some going. I have till Saturday to build myself up tot seeing them face to face. Must be a bigger person. 

Mary, thanks. A decade. wow. Hadn't thought of it as a decade!!!! But you are right, its an achievement. As long as there is kids before the next decade, I'll be happy.    

Sorry bout the moan earlier. It's been a trying week and all it can take is one straw to break the camels back. Thought that straw was the dog accidently punching me in the eye last night   I was lying on the sofa and she jumped up for a cuddle but hit me smack in the eye with her paw, but thankfully, it hasn't blackened. Imagine trying to explain that to people "the black eye? Oh it was Ruby the dog being affectionate"   

To make up for the earlier whinge, here is lots of babydust and pma for everyone.


----------



## janners1

Weeza here is something that should cheer you up - I tested on 7dpo, 8dpo, 9dpo and this morning LOL!!! Then I stood squinting at the test for a good 15 mins to see if I could see anything. I even considered changing my contact lenses just incase I wasn't getting the sharpest picture!!   

My sister lives in America and when she comes to visit me I get her to bring me a crate of preggo tests from the dollar store!!! She says she gets some look when she is buying them.

Dancing banana always makes me smile.    I'm simple like that.

I was trying to figure out how to post a picture of my 'babies' - that would cheer you up for sure. I'll see if I can make it my avatar!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Kate!  You were closer to Mary's direction - did you not notice the butch women walking around in dunagrees??!!


----------



## janners1

ROFLOL ANITA!!!!!!!!!!  You are a geg!!


----------



## weeza82

Janners, what are your babies? Would like to see them. Totally agree on the dancing banana. Is it from some american ad, with a song? I have seen Brian on Family Guy doing it as well.


----------



## MaryC

Listen Tractor woman!, Dromore, Dromore Oh pleeeaaaasse!!!!!!!! The place were the mens knuckles still drag along the ground when they walk!!!!! and don't even get me started on the women!!! LOL  Anita, you know you love me!!!!!

kate, I live in Banbridge, please don't ever confuse it with Rathfriland!!! the land that time forgot!!! the only good, no excellent thing about Rathfriland is Graham's ice cream!!! I'm sure Fionab will back me up on this.

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Weeza - nice to see someone else on this board also has fabulous taste!!! Got me Tub Chair in Littlewoods - really good value - although don't think they do the stripey one anymore - sorry! Here is the link for ye,

http://www.littlewoods.com/rf/navigation/spreadDsbs.do?categoryId=7203276&spreadId=7159491

See any you like? I have to say, it has been upholstered really well - and I'm a fussy ol' bird!

Janners - bloody h*ell, I thought I was bad!!!! It's terrible - I know how difficult it is _not _ to test - the wait is infuriating, isn't it? It's better to know one way or the other.

Mary, what day of your cycle you on?

A


----------



## janners1

They are cavalier king charles - one is 2 (Buddy) and one is just 5 months (Sonny). We just got Sonny last week, he is a puddle creating maniac, but Buddy seems to love him!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary - we've moved on from the country jokes love.......keep up will ye?!


----------



## MaryC

Anita, I'm on CD30 but don't want to jump the gun as my last two cycles were 36 days!

Janners, your babies are lovely.

Mary


----------



## weeza82

I would love another pup but our dog, Ruby (black lab) is so spoilt and jealous, I think it would have to be of her own pups. Trying to talk DH into breeding from her next time she is in heat, that way I could have lots of furry black doggy babies to fuss over    Also trying to talk him into getting a donkey. Have just taken a wild notion for one but he wants a pot bellied pig. And you thought Co. Down was lost in time       

Janners, you must be out a fortune on hpt's, no wonder you have to get your sister to bring some over form US       

Thanks for the link Anita. Love the black and white one and the bluey one as well. A coffee coloured one would suit right down to the ground.


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, I'd love a pot belly pig! they are so cute and great characters, put I don't think my neighbours or my DH would appreciate me bring one home! My dog is the most spoilt gorgeous lump of a dog, my baby! everyone said when I was preg that as soon as the 'real' baby arrived I'd change towards the dog, nonsense!!! she is still the most spoilt animal in the world, it's so hard not to spoil them!

Mary


----------



## janners1

Thanks Mary - I think so too but I am biased!!

Weeza, my wee dog Buddy just LOVES other dogs so much, so I knew I had to get him a wee friend. The vet said I might have to get them neutered though (neither are) as when they are older unneutered dogs emit hormones that makes them fight. I would be surprised if these two ever fought though.

I know a couple of people who bought donkeys and just love them!!!


----------



## wee emma

Maryc -

The intrauterine insemination (IUI) procedure

The intrauterine insemination procedure involves direct placing of washed and prepared sperm inside the cavity of the womb around the time of ovulation (spontaneous or induced).

IVF procedure
Conventional or standard IVF treatment involves the administration of fertility drugs, monitoring of the cycle, collection of eggs, mixing eggs and sperm together outside the woman's body in a culture dish or test-tube. Any resulting embryos are left to grow and the best 2-3 embryos are then transferred into the woman's womb. Any remaining embryos of good quality may then be frozen for future use.

Intra-cytoplasmic sperm injection (ICSI)
Intra-cytoplasmic sperm injection (ICSI) is a relatively new but well-established procedure first performed in 1992. The procedure was developed to help male factor infertility. The procedure involves injecting a single sperm into the cytoplasm of each egg using a fine glass needle. The ICSI has largely replaced the two previously developed procedures, PZD (partial zona dissection) and SUZI (subzonal insemination) because it achieves much higher fertilization rates.

we're trying IUI first because we have unexplained infertility. we get three goes then one go of IVF.

xoxo


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Hi girls,

Thought I would pop on and say hello.  Was feeling a bit peed off but your posts have made me laugh, you are all a bit mad??....in a good way of course!

Just rang Altnagelvin and Dr Moohan hasnt received the letter from Dr FAllows office yet and she said when they recieve the letter it will take up to 3 months for the appointment.  I cant stand the waiting anymore, it will be 4 years in April since we started ttc.   

On a good note DPs next sperm analysis appointment should be in the next two weeks.  He had one done in September (privately at Origin) and has been on the NHS list since June for one!  Origin are now doing the sa's for Altnagelvin, did anyone else hear about this?

All this waiting is driving me potty  !  Dr Fallows told us Dr Moohan will probably refer us for IUI, I really wish we could go private for it but dont think we can afford it.....unless we sell DPs baby (his BMW)!!  My sister is getting married in Portugal in june and its gonna cost a fortune.

well ope you are all doing ok.


----------



## janners1

OMG Weeza your dog is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## MaryC

Thanks emmaelizabeth for that information.

I like the red leather swivel chair in the littlewoods directory!

I must be the only one now with no photo up! I'll have to think long and hard about what to put up!

Babyhope, sorry to hear your a bit down, lets hope you get the results of your DPs S/A through quickly so thing s can get moving. Have you mentioned the idea of selling the BMW to your DP? if so what was his reaction?

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Great chat here today. Loving the jokes   

The pics of dogs are gorgeous too...Not sure about the pot belly pig though 

Anita your tub chair sounds lovely-you are wasted as CS-should definitely be in interior design!!

Dahlia x


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Hi Mary 

I have mentioned it to him but he thought I was joking!! I think we really need to give ourselves a time limit on ttc and then start considering going privately, whatever it takes.  We dont seem to be getting anywhere with the NHS.  They keep saying that im young etc etc.


lol had to laugh at the donkey and pot belly pig as pets suggestions!


----------



## Mrs AB

Pot Bellied Pigs?  Eewwwwww.........I'm afraid girls, if I saw one of those critters I'd probably barf!!!!!!!

However, I do like doggy woggies - I have 2.  One is a Cocker (6 mths - had her from she was 8 wks) and a Springer (6 yrs).  And I love 'em dearly!!!!

Dahlia, what a lovely thing to say!  You shall be my friend forever!!!!

A


----------



## janners1

Babyhope,

Ugh, your story just reminds me so much of what I went through last year. I finally just had enough, had a meltdown and decided to go private no matter what. I just feel like now I'm 30 I don't have time to mess about with waiting on NHS to find my results or schedule LH for another SA or whatever. I'd love to be able to have a couple of kids...more if possible...so I want to get the ball moving - KWIM?

I think it's terrible the way younger ones are almost put to the bottom of the list of importance. When you want a baby you want a baby. Age doesn't matter.


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Babyhope  

the waiting does drive you mad I agree. I think you have to go with what your heart tells you..

Mary my pic is of a teddy bear??!! Will definitely have to do something about that! 

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

janners1 said:


> Ugh, your story just reminds me so much of what I went through last year. I finally just had enough, had a meltdown and decided to go private no matter what. I just feel like now I'm 30 I don't have time to mess about with waiting on NHS to find my results or schedule LH for another SA or whatever. I'd love to be able to have a couple of kids...more if possible...so I want to get the ball moving - KWIM?


I couldn"t have said it better!!Don"t let anyone put you off

Dahlia x


----------



## janners1

LOL I just noticed I wrote "LH" instead of DH!! This is because all my friends called him "Legendary Husband" because he puts up with me!!!


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Yep I know what you mean Janners!  This site is brilliant, its great to "meet" people who know what your going through!  Im just finding my way around it at the moment, but ive found it so helpful!  

It terrible that they use my age as an excuse, they forget the fact that we have been trying for almost 4 years.  Anyway DP is no spring chicken as he will be 34 in March, only joking, I keep telling him 34 is not old.  Its like you said it dosnt matter what age you are.  

My gp is terrible, I was in Monday with a sore eye and he asked how things were and I told him.  He then said "oh its like an engine once it gets fired up off it goes", what ever the hell that means, hes not wise! Ive told my mum and all she can say is "you just need lots of practice, your young it will happen" ggrrrrr nobody understands!  

Wow legendary husband.....he sounds great!  We are not married YET we just got engaged in December but we have been together nearly 6 years!


----------



## weeza82

Legendary husband!!!! That's great. they should be all legendary husbands!!!!! 

Babyhope, from reading various posts I can see we are going to have an uphill struggle with the NHS. We have started saving for private Tx  even though we haven't even had all the test done yet, but I am preparing for the worst. Its like taking back some control when you have no control over what's happening iykwim. There is nothing you can really do in this situation so you try and gain some control wherever you can. Hence, I have DH popping all sorts of supplements (me too) especially since his confusing SA results on Monday. i don't know what else to do. I know what you mean about GP's. I don't go to mine often (thankfully) but she talks about "achieving pregnancy" all the time, which is so cold and clinical to me.    

Does it say something about us all that we are all crazy head-over-heels in love with our dogs?


----------



## janners1

You know what the worst is "Just relax and it will happen".  Then you get told some story about someone who knows someone who tried for years, had every test done, stressed to the max about it and then one day for whatever reason they "relaxed and forgot about it" and what do you know they were preggo. I freakin' hate it when people tell me not to stress about it. Not that I have told many people, but pretty much anyone I have told has come up with this WONDERFUL piece of advice thinking that it will change my life. I could rant about that all day!!

I had a bad experience at Craigavon, although my GP has been great. Every time I need to go see him he is sitting waiting, looking at me all geared up for me to tell him I'm preggo and then I have to break the news to him that I just need a referral or another blood test done!! He actually told me the NHS was an embarrassment when it came to IF.

My Hubby thinks that we will turn into "those weirdos with their 16 king charles dogs".


----------



## Mrs AB

Right, gotta go and get meself ready for work - would you believe me if I said I was still wearing me pyjamas?!!!!  

Girls, our time will come!!!!  It's just going to take a little a longer than we thought!!  And just think about how appreciative we'll be when it does happen...........................

A
xo


----------



## Cate1976

Well intentioned comments are getting to me.  The one that really gets me is when friends at church say 'In God's time' or 'be patient, it'll happen'.  Easier said than done when there's been 12 babies born to friends at church since February 05.  I'm likely to be feeling fragile for the next few weeks so I hope the insensitive comments aren't made.  2 things will happen, I'll either bite back or end up in tears.


----------



## MaryC

Janners don't worry about you and DH turning into some weirdo couple with loads of dogs, what about that woman in all the magazines a few weeks ago who has 10 'FAKE' babies!!!! There was a documentary on her and her husband but I couldn't even bring myself to watch it as I thought they must just be sooooooo mentally ill!!! They paid about £10,000 for each of these baby dolls which are meant to be exactly like a real baby except without the mess and that's why they went for them instead of having a real baby!   

Mary

Anita, still in your Pjs at this time of day, now we know your not a chav your a MILLIE!!!!!


----------



## janners1

OMG I WATCHED THAT!!!!

Her story was just RIDICULOUS. She only wants fake babies so they don't puke or poo on the £2k outfits she dresses them in!!! And she walks up and down the street with a fake baby in a buggy and when people realise they are fake she says "Yeah but they don't make a mess so it is better". She was a freakshow. Now her hubby has a lot to put up with!!

However, there was another wee woman who just made me so sad. Her daughter had battled cancer and so her mum had been caring for her wee son full time really, since he was a baby. She just doted on him so much. Then her daughter got better and started dating a guy from New Zealand and moved there taking the wee boy with her. The granny was so sad that she had a doll made that looked just like him and gave it a snuggle when she was missing him. 

It was a very weird and very sad show.


----------



## BABYHOPE08

"Relax and it will happen" ahhhhh hate that.   #

wezza I totally agree with wanting to try and gain some control, its just a pity it costs a fortune.

When I was at the hospital last week I knew more than the doctor did, DP even said so for example they got me to do the fsh blood test on day 21 along with the rest of my bloods and fsh is supposed to be tested on day 3. Cant wait to see Dr Moohan he is supposed to be very good, just wish I seen him in the first place and not have to wait another 3 months. The previous two doctors ive seen have been gynes and did know much about IF. We were told that he will probably refer us for IUI.

OMG didnt see that show, they sound crazy alright!


----------



## weeza82

At our Christmas do, we went and stayed over in Belfast and me the girlies were sitting in the hotel room chatting about various things and not being able to concieve came up (only one of them knows, the other 3 don't) and they trotted out the usual crap, "there's no point stressing, that'll make it worse" etc etc. I just kept a dignified (I hope) silence. Two of them have 2 kids and the other isn't married. Speaking from experience then. 

Is it just me or do you sometimes feel like shaking people and telling them they really don't appreciate what they have enough? Is it just me being a bit  ? Its like that saying, "you don't know what you've got till its gone", except we have never had it but are fully aware that we don't, if that makes any sense (it does in my head!!). 

I know I'm not alone in thinking "it's not fair/I was here first/I like children more" etc. Some case studies to back me up: 
a friends sister has just gone off on maternity and used to visibly recoil at babies. 
My sisters mate had a baby on the same day my sis got married 4 weeks ago. I have known this girl for about 6 years. When I first met her she was in a lesbian relationship. It ended , next thing she was going out with a lovely fella, they were engaged, married, and now baby makes 3.  
Our friends who just announced their unexpected news today, have been together 15months and she is 8 weeks pg and was raging when she found out. Think she has come round now but still.......

On a more positive note, ER is on tonight. One of my alltime fave shows. 

 for everyone.


----------



## weeza82

That show was the creepiest thing I have seen since the one about the lonely men who get "real dolls" for  -ahem- "romancing". The girl who was trying to sell them in the supermarket creeped me out, but not as much as the woman with the designer clothes for them.


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, your examples were very good! It can be a very hard pill to swallow when you have to listen to rubbish like that and see people having kids and they just take it for granted! Did the girl who knows your situation say anything to you after the whole conversation? was she embarrassed by what the other were coming out with?

I already have my DD so I am very very lucky, but it can be a bit irritating when people start going on about a brother or sister for her as if I'm intentionally being cruel by not giving her one. People just presume that if you have one you can have more! they never think what you had to go through to get that one precious child! In saying that it is soooooo much easier second time around because if I get fed up I can just look at my DD and know how fortunate I am.

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Intentionally cruel!!! It's not really funny but I have visions of your DD "Can I have a sister or brother please?" "No   ". My Sil's are serious for giving off about their kids (6 between them, so i get to be fun-auntie Weeza  ). COming up to school holidays, they go on as if they are about to have their legs amputated    

The workmate who knows my situatioon was mortified both for me aat having to sit through it and at them for being so tactless. ONe of the girls is always very quick to tell me "you wouldn't understand, you don't have kids". Well fricking aware of that, thank you. Some day......... 

Heyho. Hometime now. Must work harder tomorrow. Sweet dreams everyone (bit early I know) Enjoy your evenings everyone.     

Weeza


----------



## janners1

Weeza I completely agree. One of my friends got preggo the first month off the pill (they decided to come off the pill and see what happened...thinking it would take a year or so). She spent her entire pregnancy raging at the fact that it happened so quick, moaning about how crap being preggo was and going into fitful rages anytime anyone mentioned her pregnancy. One day I just lost it and told her she should be bloody grateful she got pregnant at all.

My mum is of the thought that if I relax it will happen, although I really don't know how me relaxing will help LH's sperm become less lazy and abnormal!!! I told her this one day and she said maybe I was stressing him out and the sperm were just keeling over at the thought of having to get busy with one of my stressed out angry eggs. I did laugh at that!!


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, I can't believe you've been on here the best part of the day and you're meant to be working!!! 

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

There's only 3 people who haven't made any insensitive comments to me or DH.  The senior leader of the church DH and I go to and his wife.  The other is the friend who's shoulder I cried on during the dedication of the 12th baby to be born to friends at church.


----------



## Fionab

What happened today, there are 4 pages since yesterday!  I got lost somewhere in the middle of reading them!

Anita, I'll have to back up Mary on this one.  Banbridge is the metrolopolis of the world!  As for the Outlet ... well need I say more.

Janners, your King Charles are lovely, they are great dogs.

Weeza, I know what you mean about comments that people make.  My mum made a good point saying that you should try everything now so that even if it didn't work you would know that you did your best.  Although the last few people that I heard about getting pregnant all had various problems so I was really glad for them.

Fiona


----------



## holly01

u ladies were busy today!!all the new dogs are beautiful,i am also a dog lover and got this wee saying today so i will just share it with ye's 4  the craic!!

To all non pet owners who visit & like to complain about our pets:

1.They live here...you dont 
2.if you dont want their hair on your clothes stay off the furniture(thats why they call it 'fur'nature!) 
3.i like my pets alot beter than most people 
4.to you its an animal, to us he/she's is an adopted son/daughter who is short,hairy,walks on all fours and doesnt speak back!! whom we love 

i can relate to all those blikin phrases 'ure young,ure overreacting!!,ure too stressed out...and i swear to god the one that ROTS MY SOCKS is the'its all in gods hands'aaggghhhhhhhhhh,if i had of been relaxed and never bothered fighting my corner and looking for answers i would never have found out i had 2 blocked tubes on the nhs anyway!!!my god was i not soo delighted to be able to tell them i had 2 blocked tubes and shut them up with talking their NONSENSE!!!how the hell wud they know    
its a true sayin if ye havnt been through it then NO u dont know what its like!!

its great to see so many of u ladies starting treatment in the coming weeks and of course i really hope that we see some BFP's very soon from those who are 2ww  

i smile when i read ure posts as i can remember all the fears thoughts etc of when we started out on this long journey...the fear of the injections,the side effects,having the iui's and DH looking at me so helplessly as i lay on the bed,all the appointments we had to attend and so far to drive to them then in and out in a matter of minutes ,but when i look back on it all now i get so mad at times that they never even detected i had 2 blocked tubes when they did my dye test,i have wasted 3 years and only i went private and did the NAPRO i would still be sitting as unexplained

anyway thats my wee rant over for the evening...keep ure chins up everyone
as they say 'ITS ALL IN GODS HANDS           !!!!!!!!'


----------



## BABYHOPE08

WOW Holly sounds like you have been through the mill!   Hope you get your much deserved BFP really soon!


----------



## janners1

Holly I can't believe they missed your blocked tubes with the HSG!!! That thing is horrific enough to go through without them missing the whole point of it! I had one too that was completely pointless since our issue is actually MF, although they misread his results and advised me to have all the tests done cause they thought he was OK.

The NHS is an absolute nightmare 

Well I am just home from an hour at BodyPump and then a 45 in spin class and I used all those "Just relax and it will happen" comments to fuel my workouts!!   

11dpo tomorrow girls, can't wait to pee on another one of my dollar store tests !!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all!!!

U ladies have been wild busy today!!!!!!  Can't keep up - must be about 4 pages of rantings!

Gemma great news that you've made ur decision & more importantly you're both happy with it!  If I were u I'd be doing the same!

Holly I'm so so sorry about the herartache you've had over the hospital's negligence.  Absolutely horrific.  I'm sure you can't wait to have the op over you.  Hopefully 08 will be your year - you both definitely deserve it.    

Anita love the tub chair!  Very swish!  At least all this interior design keeps you distracted from the pending tx!  I am in a mad cleaning mode - sad eh?!!!  But keeping busy really helps as this "limbo land" whilst I wait for next tx is a real pain!

All - I so understand & can empathise with ur rantings about peoples daft comments.  If I'd a £ everytime the few people who do know said "relax", "have a bottle of wine" or whatever we could afford another dam IVF!!!!  Also religious people telling me its in God's plan do my head in!  
This journey is all consuming & only those thru it can understand.

Big bear hugs to u all! 

S

xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Gee Wizz!!  You girls have been doing some amount of chatting (and bit*ching MaryC.......) today!!!!!  Glad you all have somewhere to get if off yer chests!!!

Mary dahling - Millies don't go to Fultons to buy their goods.  Know what I mean, wee doll (said as I chew furiously on chewing gum......)?

Kate?  Ohhh, Kate?!  Come out, come out wherever you areeeeee!!!

S, I have to say the only thing that keeps me sane is Interior Design - i'm so gonna get a proper qualification one of these days - I find it seriously calming and get so much enjoyment - better than s*ex!!!!  Gimme a break, we've been together for 12yrs.........

Where are ye Jofi - missing you!  And could do with a bit of moral support for when the ol' farmers daughter from Banbridge chirps in!!!!!!

Anita


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all, 

My goodness girls you have been busy..

Dahlia - feeling a bit better today did have a bit of a wobble the last couple of days, but trying to keep all the bad thoughts out...The girl in our cash office announce she is pregnant today did set me back just a bit - told my self to catch myself on and keep positive!!!!!!!!               

Gemma - hi, i think you have made the right decision, hope they don't ask anymore questions when you go back to try to make you change your mind....

Janners - snap i know this month has just flew past, january is usually a slow month.....makes a wee change..I asked my doctor to print out all my results and i took this copy up with me when i went to Origin saved any hassle....I am coming from L'derry...Keep positive girl!!!

weeza82 - so know how you feel right now, take you a while to come to terms with hearing these things...   

Anita you sound so cheery as always..

Mary you are such a breath of fresh air, you do cheer me up.. Must get back to all my smilies, i am so missing the xmas ones.. You always sound so positive --keep it up girl...it does wonders...             BTW men don't have a clue about womens business - i think it goes in one ear and out the other - good luck with dh...

Kate thanks for the encouragement am trying to get back into positive mode - nearly there....    

Thought i would post this so far incase i lost it, so many new messages to get through you girls have been so busy - no one have any work today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi there missus!

Missy, don't feel bad about having 'bad' days - we all have them........and to be honest it would be very surprising if we didn't - being in our situations. But it's important to keep a balance, isn't it? You know, trying to drag yourself out of it..........and sometimes I really do have drag myself..........kicking and screaming!!!! LOL

The one thing that I've noticed recently is resenting people who are enjoying themselves and appear to be getting on with their lives (when they know about my situation). I mean, it's so silly! Why should they _not _ get on with their own lives!!!! The world doesn't revolve around me (Mary's jaw has dropped upon hearing me say that!!) and my problems and I have to accept that - even though I have to say. this has been the most emotionally draining problem I've ever had..........

But!!! We gotta stay positive!!! I think sometimes, it's human nature to start letting this baby-making stuff become central to all we do and say - especially when we're told that either we're not able to conceive naturally or it's gonna be very difficult.

A


----------



## MISSY97

babyhope - sorry to hear your feeling a bit down....It is so hard not knowing what your next step will be and the waiting is hard - it is so long...

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Still trying to catch up with all your new message, saw that show about the fake babies, i think some of those women definately have something really missing in their lives... A bit sad if you ask me... some need a bit of help i think, walking them in prams.  It just didnt seem right what they were doing.....

MAD what has the world turned in to 

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Babyhope sorry to be the bearer of bad news but i think your chances of seeing Dr Moohan are slim... I was under him in Altnagelvin and was up for appointments twice and never seen him, he was in the room next door and the gynes i saw consulted with him when they asked us some questions and he advised them, both times i was there there were different gynes..We had to start from scratch the second time- they didn't even read the notes the previous one had wrote before seeing us...FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully you will be different and get Dr Moohan fingers crossed....

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Missy - I saw that programme and those women really do need help.  But I have to say the babies really did look very life-like - I mean it was eerie.........I have a few teddies, but I don't dress them in Gucci and put them in a blinkin' pram!!! 

A


----------



## MISSY97

Hey anita 

They do look life like but to think about carrying them around and taking them out in public like a newborn ---- Some one somewhere has lost the plot!!!!!!!!!!!HELP that is what they need..

Well girls loved the banter tonight took me about 2 hours to catch up on everything.  This has done me the world of good it really helps you to get back on track and try to think more positively no matter how hard things are and what things are sent to test you...

It really helps to have someone to talk to and listen to you....                       

                 

Gotta go now 

Missy xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Not happy.  DH has just said 'get over it' and he doesn't think I'm coping.  I am just finding it hard at the moment.  We're going to Portugal in 13 days and Mum emailed me some pics of the apartment we're staying in and in the room DH and I are in, there's a cot.  I've said that I'm going to ask Dad if there's any chance of it being moved (see signature).  DH says it's staying and get over it.  Our senior leader was really understanding when I told him.  What I might do is leave it until DH and I arrive and see how I feel.  I'm hopig that I'll be happier once our review is over and I have some idea of approximate date for treatment.


----------



## weeza82

Good morning everyone  , 

Back at my desk in work, sneaking wee messages on here (can;t get broadband at home, so don't have any internet, don't need to be any more stressed   ). Some crack on here all day yesterday. Just wanted to say thanks girls for all the support and encouraging words. it really does make the difference and I hope I am able to help the rest of you if you ever need it  

You know the way these things come in 3's, Af has arrived   , there was our pals announcement yesterday and then i got  an "Open a ChildTrust Fund TODAY" junk mail through the post. I was like "You. Have. got. To. Be. Kidding. " DH was raging at how insensitive it was. Bless him. Today, i am able to laugh about it but last night had a bit of a wobble. 

On a positive note, January is nearly over. This is good. And yesterday evening was quite bright which must mean the evenings are definitely getting longer. 

I have one of those calenders on my desk that has a quote and a fact for every day. Todays fact: "the first Winter Olympic Games began in Chamonix in 1924".    Todays quote "To be upset over what you don't have is to waste what  you do have".      Sometimes you have to live through a situation to know its not always true.


----------



## janners1

Hi Weeza!!

I am back at my desk too, although I work from home so it's too easy for me to slack off!!!

11dpo today and I peed on a stick but still only one pink line! I think for sure I am out this month. But at least I have my Origin appointment on Tuesday to focus on  

Sorry your AF came - there's nothing worse than that happening at the same time as someone announcing their pregnancy   I completely agree with you on your quote of the day. I think the only way you would have any understanding of how this feels is to go through it. My best friend came off the pill a year ago, after she saw how me and DH were struggling to get pregnant. She said it just made her wonder what she was waiting on. Anyway, the whole time I was struggling she was one of the ones who said "Just relax, it will happen, stop stressing". Now she is starting to understand, with being off the pill for a year and nothing happening. Least I can give her proper advice, having been through it for over 2 years now.

Cate - sorry you are finding things hard at the moment. I think they should definitely be able to remove the cot from the room for you, although I reckon it might only be there in the photo to show that you can have one if you need one. You probably have to request it to get it?? Just a thought. I too am looking forward to having a tx date to look forward to.


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Hello girls, 

think im starting to get a wee bit addicted to this site lol! 

Missy -I wouldnt be surprised if I didnt see Dr Moohan as when I was under Dr Fallows I didnt see her once.  I saw 2 different gynes that didnt have a clue about IF.  We have decided to wait until our next appointment and if we get no where we will go private.  

Janners - you naughty girl lol, im at work too, its had to resist going online isnt it??

Im in the tww since last Sunday and have been getting really niggling pains in my ovaries.


----------



## janners1

Missy, it's WAY too easy for me to go online!! I get distracted so easily, and then all of a sudden it is 4pm and I have achieved very little! Although I'm usually only really bad nearer the end of the 2ww when I can't concentrate at all and am convinced every twinge means something. Drives me nuts!!  

I'm so happy it is Friday!!!! Me and DH are gonna go out in the "Big Smoke" tomorrow night for our tea....now that we aren't drinking we are finding ourselves doing different things at the weekend. Last week we went Go Karting, which I thought I would hate but I absolutely loved it!!!

Baby dust for your 2ww Missy!!!!!!

Dancing banana just for Friday.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate it is understandable that the cot has annoyed you but i feel your Dh is just trying to protect you he wants you to have a great holiday.in the 4 years we were trying to have a baby there were 8 children born but i just had to be happy for them would you really want them to go through what you are going through because you wouldnt wish that on your worst enemy.  It is so hard to be positive and a lot of bad things have happened in my life but now something good is happening God only gives you difficult things to deal with because he is testing you but knows in his heart that you can cope because of your faith in him,,,,never doubt i know one day you will have your family.   But instead of the cot thing being neg just say the next time we come here our baby will be in that.  And enjoy your holiday it could be your last one for a while the 2 of you as a couple.   Hope that doesnt sound very negative i dont mean to offend or hurt you but try to  focus on other things as well.  I know just how you feel we all do maybe you should go to speak to a councellor who the RFC recommmend that might help.  You know what men are like they just dont want to talk about it rather put it on the back burner.  PM me if you would like to chat.


----------



## weeza82

Hello again, 

Sunny, you are so right. You wouldn't wish this on your worst enemy and you have to put a brave face. I have asked my sis to give me a "heads up" if she hears of any PGs so I can compose myself to congratulate people. It would be awful if someone told me and I dissolved in front of them instead of being pleased for them. It would be taking the shine of their moment and it wouldn't be fair. Thats not to say that sometimes I think to myself how unfair the whole thing is. I have a theory that God gives you challenges and this is ours. I can only hope we all come stronger at the other end.   

Cate, like Sunny says, just think that this will be your last holiday alone together as a twosome. You said a while back that you hope to have your Tx late this year or early next year, so maybe by summer 2009, there will be more than just the 2 of you.    

Have some happy Friday thoughts


----------



## BABYHOPE08

oops getting you all mixed up....Wezza is the naughty one online at work...like myself.

Janners you are so lucky working from home.  Lots of luck for your appointment on Tuesday.

Cate sorry your feeling down at the moment.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

I'm in great form today and I don't know why or how as I did a preg test this morning and got a BFN!!! There is a slight chance that I have done it too early but I think it is probably accurate!
So back to the drawing board and my old friend/enemy clomid for another month.  LOL I'm just thinking about what a seductive sight I will be next month for BMS  with my plaster cast on my leg (getting it put on next week) and my swollen abdomen if I get another hormone injection!!  My Dh's a lucky man!!!!!!

It's great to see the thread so busy these days, I think it cheers everyone up.

Fionab, thanks for you support on the Banbridge attack!!!

Anita, I think your a bit out of order referring to Fioanb as an ol' farmers daughter from Banbridge!! 

I hope everyone else is having a good day.

Mary


----------



## crazykate

Afternoon you sneaky lot........I don't have to sneak today as the bosses are all off!!!!

Just read through the posts........took ages to catch up!!

Cate I'm with Sunny, without offending you I really think you should consider going to see a Counsellor too you can tell them anything and it will help you  

Wasn't online cos I took painkillers for my hips yesterday on an empty tum   and was feeling a little unwell........none required today  !!  

Mary how long will you be in the plaster for?

 great banter going on the last day or so I can't believe I missed about 4 pages!


----------



## MaryC

Hi Kate,

I'm not sure how long I'll be in plaster, a few weeks, I have to have an ultra sound on my leg next Thursday and then the plaster put on on Friday, it's meant to be to rest and strengthen my tendons and ankle

Sorry to hear your hip has been playing up, the very cold weather is a nightmare! Good that it's not too bad today let's hope it stays that way!

Mary


----------



## janners1

MaryC - snap! I tested BFN today too. Although about an hour ago I had some pink spotting, which I normally get the day before AF starts - weird that I am getting it 4 days before AF is due though? That's unusual for me I suppose.

Don't think I'll test again now till Sunday, if   doesn't show up tomorrow.

Has anyone every been in with someone when they are giving birth? My sister is having her 3rd in June and asked me to be in with her. Her hubby will be there too and my mum. In America they let you do that - she will have a dula (sp??) as well. I thought it was sweet of her to ask, since this is the first one I will be in America for the birth. But I am scared it will really scare the pants off me and scar me for life. I was just wondering do you see it for the beautiful thing it is or do you mostly only see the pain and suffering your loved one is going through?!!


----------



## weeza82

What is a doula? Heard of them but no idea what they are!!!! Personally I don't know if I would want to be there with someone giving birth, I would be afraid of feeling that I was intruding on such an intimate moment,  but thats just me. Its lovely that you have been asked. What will you do? Where abouts in America?

Mary, how long will you have the cast on for? I don't envy you   

How is this for desperation? I am going to the Coach tomorrow night  , have to, no choice in the matter. Whats worse is we will be in the ravey part with all the teeny teenagers  . Going out for an engagement do and this is where they want to go.  . Haven't been there since my 17th birthday.  

Ladies, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Good luck to anyone testing over the weekend. Work is over for the week and I probably won't be on-line till Mon morning again   So i n the mean time, I leave you lots and lots of Friday happiness and best wishes                         

   
Weeza xxx


----------



## buba

Want to make a private appointment with Dr Traub.  Can't get his secretary at RFC...can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## janners1

Hi Buba,

Get your GP to send off a private referral to Doc Traub then you will get a letter from his private secretary telling you to phone and make an appointment.

Have a great weekend Weeza (if you aren't already gone!!). My sis says she wants me there cause it gets boring looking at the same people the whole time...I think I would feel like an intruder. I don't know. It was nice of her to ask me though. She has had a Doula for all her births as she does them 100% natural. It's basically a birth coach who can also massage you and stuff. 

Hope you enjoy the Coach, haven't been there in a million years!!


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for all the messages.  I'm pleased for all my friends/family that have had LO's or are pg but I wish I could be among them.  I did think that the cot might be in the photo to show it's available but it's not a travel type but a full size wooden one.  I'm sure that DH and I will have a LO's but it's hard at the moment.  What's making it harder is that it's coming up to the anniversary of when I started getting early signs of pg end Jan 05 (see signature).  If my pg back in Feb 05 had lasted, they'd have been a 2 year old in the cot.  I'm going to ask about counselling for both of us at our review on 20th February but I don't think there's any in Omagh and we could only have morning appointments as DH starts work at 3.30.  Am hoping that with Western area having shortest wait for IVF (that's what we think we need from what cons at Altnagelvin said and the letter from RFC giving brief outline of DH's SA result) that we might have treatment towards the end of this year or early next year.  Was feeling sensitive last night as I'd just come out of a discussion about abortion.  Every Thursday is Prayer and Praise at church and over the next few weeks, we're doing 'The Big Seven' which is the difficult topics for Christians.


----------



## Trishy

Hi there

I am new here so hello everyone!  I have just started ICSI treatment and started my injections yesterday so aaaaghhhhh!  First attempt so more than a little nervous.

I was a member of another site a year ago but one person made me feel very unwelcome that it put me right off forums until now when I think I would like to chat again.  I did make one very good penpal from that site who was disgusted at how I was treated and she has been a great shoulder to cry on.  However, I think it would be nice to chat to other people in the same boat (she has had 2 kids now so it's not fair for me to burden her any more).

So basically I am a wee n'orn iron girl looking for support and to see if people can help me with silly questions that are too insignificant to phone the hospital about each time.

Sorry to go on.....hello again!!!!


----------



## Dahlia

Hallo and welcome Trishy  

We are all friendly here and will support and answer questions as best we can! Good luck for this ICSI. Are you downregging at the mo? Hope the drugs are not too hard on you! 

Mary- sorry to read about your plastercast. I hope you are testing too early and can avoid the demon clomid again   .

Hi Janners-not sure myself about being in the delivery room? Your sister obviously thinks the world of you though to ask you to be there. You may well be preggers yourself though at that stage and maybe wouldn"t want to fly? .

Baby hope-hope you see DR Moohan on your next visit and hopefully get some answers.It"s all very frustrating.

Hallo Kate hope you are well and the tummy has settled  

Hi weeza - I am with you on the insensitive comments. I could write a book on it now!

Buba-Dr Traub consults privately on Derryvolgie Ave-the number is 90382 202.Good luck,he is very nice.

Hallo Anita,Shoppingqueen,Sunny,holly,Missy,Cate,Fionab,JoFi and anyone else I have overlooked  -hope you are ok.Enjoy the weekend girls .

Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC

Evening all,

A big welcome to Trishy, I hope the tx drugs aren't effecting you too badly! 

Cate, just ask your GP for a counselling referral, you don't need to wait to see the consultant. Also I think it's a great idea that you and DH go together but it might be good for you to go on your own too as it means you can vent all your frustrations which could well improve things with DH.

Janners, I don't think I'd be overly keen to be with someone while they are in labour, it's great that your sister has asked you but I wouldn't feel guilty about it if you don't as it's not a if she's going to along, in fact you'll be one of a crowd. The delivery suite must be very big to accommodate all those people! I would definitely do it no matter how I felt about it, if the people was going to be on their own but to be honest she'll be fine or why don't you accompany her for the early stages when it's not toooooooo bad!

Weeza, THE COACH!!!!!!!  hope you've dusted off your white PVC hotpants and boob tube!!!   Fionab and I will have to keep an eye out for you, sitting at the side of the road with a bottle of Buckfast!!!!  
I'm so looking forward to hearing how you get on!

Hi to everyone else, there are sooooo many of us now I can hardly keep track!! 

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Not sure about going to gp as I don't think there's counselling for infertility in Omagh.  Someone is trying to get a service started in Omagh this year but I'm not holding my breath.  What we need is a support group in Omagh and I'm sure there's enough couples to make it viable.  I'm going to email the three in Derry, Craigavon and Belfast to ask if any of them could at least look into it.


----------



## Fionab

Janners, that was a lot of exercise - good on you but I don't think I would last that long!!

Welcome Trishy.  I am in the middle of ICSI treatment at RFC.  Due to the dates for EC in Royal, I have been down regging since 27th December but don't have my first injection until 8th February.

Mary, I hope that your plaster cast isn't too bad and that your BFN was just because you tested too early.  I have a terrible image of Weeza now after the picture you painted!!

Cate, maybe you could arrange a counselling appointment for the same day as you have your review appointment so that would save you a trip down.

Just got some good news today as I got a promotion at work so hopefully that is the start of a run of good luck for me.
Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

weeza82 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Sunny, you are so right. You wouldn't wish this on your worst enemy and you have to put a brave face. I have asked my sis to give me a "heads up" if she hears of any PGs so I can compose myself to congratulate people. It would be awful if someone told me and I dissolved in front of them instead of being pleased for them. It would be taking the shine of their moment and it wouldn't be fair. Thats not to say that sometimes I think to myself how unfair the whole thing is. I have a theory that God gives you challenges and this is ours. I can only hope we all come stronger at the other end.
> 
> Cate, like Sunny says, just think that this will be your last holiday alone together as a twosome. You said a while back that you hope to have your Tx late this year or early next year, so maybe by summer 2009, there will be more than just the 2 of you.
> 
> Have some happy Friday thoughts


weeza82 - these are very true word, if someone could tell you in advance of someone telling you they were pregnant it would be so much easier and save so many tear by being caught unawares........

Missy xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hiya all!

I think I'm losing the plot with all the goings on on this site!  Guess maybe my age Anita eh?!!!

Welcome aboard - I'm so sorry that you had such a tough time on the other site  - the last thing you needed when you were reaching out for support.  This site has been such a boost to me & I'm sure you'll feel the same.
Hope you're feeling ok on the drugs & that soon you have some great news to share!

Congrats Fiona on your promotion!  Good on you getting that when you this IF on top!  Happy celebrating bout that this weekend!  With your tx next mth you could be celebrating again soon only this time on the ol' o juice or something!

Good luck Buba with Doc Traub.  I'm hoping I get him next time with Doc McM off.


----------



## MISSY97

Hello Trishy and welcome everyone is a real friendly bunch her and you can talk and ask any questions.  Hope the injections aren't to bad, i will be starting mine on the 2nd February? What clinic are you having your tx with? 

Mary hope the plaster cast won't be on for too long?

Janners what time is your appointment on Tuesday mean't to ask yesterday

Kate hope you are feeling better!!!

It has been really busy on here the last couple of days, it really has been a great help and it is nice to see so many people in the same position as ourselves.....

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Fiona on your promotion 


         

Hopefully this is the start of your good luck for 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Me again!

Told you I was losing the plot!  Sent that last post b4 had finished it!  

Mary hoping that ur test was just cos you tested 2 early.  Ur cycles do seem long so here's hoping thats the case!

Cate so sorry that you're having such a difficult time.  I think that ur doing the right thing going to a counsellor.  Hope with all my heart that it eases your pain.

Never again am I going to Tesco on a Fri night!  Bump city it was!  Not helped by running into my best mate from primary school who's just a baby girl!  Have to confess to being a real cry baby in the car!
Anyway moan over - have to be positive......

Good luck Buba with Doc Traub!

Missy terrific you start so soon!!!  Good luck!

Chat soon girlies!

S

xx


----------



## buba

Dahlia Thanks so much for that number! I shall ring asap.  All you girls have been great and I just want to say I really appreciate having help at a very difficult time. XOX


----------



## Trishy

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your words of welcome, you seem a friendly bunch!  I have only been offline for 24 hours and there is so much going on in that time!

My situation is I am also at the RFC.  I have been on the NHS waiting list for about 3 years now and hopefully will get my first try in August.  However, in the meantime my very generous mother-in-law gave us money to have one private attempt first because they were also becoming impatient with becoming grandparents again!  So last January we were put on the private list through the RFC and it has taken us until now (a full year) to start private treatment!  Just goes to show how many of us are in the same boat but extremely difficult to wait that long and pay so much money for the privilege of a years wait.  Anyway, finally started Synarel nasal spray on the 13th December and then started my first Puregon injection on Thursday (longest time I have ever heard of being on Synarel so I understand what you mean Fiona).  So far 2 injections done and no side effects so fingers crossed it will carry on that way.  The only side effect I got from the spray was hot flushes but I have been promised they will start to ware off now I am on Puregon.  By the way I am not good with needles so I was like a bear with a sore head asking to be left alone so I could inject myself in private!!  I personally think they should call you in to help you with the first injection.

So just another 3 injections to go before my first scan on Tuesday to decide if I am reacting as I should do.  

I don't know about the rest of you but I cannot associate these drugs with a baby.  I think it's my way of coping but in my head I am going in stages and can only see as far as the scan then after that it will be the next scan etc etc.  Maybe it helps me cope but so far I am calm.  Maybe I am just scared to get excited that there is a baby at the end of it all incase it doesn't work first time.

Sorry girls....I do go on a bit.  You can tell I have a lot to get off my chest!!


----------



## holly01

anyone see the article in the Irish News today re NHS waiting lists


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone,

I love how busy this thread is, always someone to chat to 

 Trishy - welcome!! This is a great place to be for support and if you ever need cheering up there are plenty of people here can do it. So lovely of your MIL to finance a private go at treatment. The private waiting lists at RFC just made me nervous...I have no patience at all. So we are headed to Origin on Tuesday for our initial consultation. I think I might handle it in the same way as you - seeing it all happen in stages and just focusing on getting to the next stage. I can't think about it too much because it makes me weepy! Best of luck for this go, I really hope it happens for you and you better keep us posted. 

*Shoppingqueen* - I just don't 'do' Tescos at all anymore! I do it all online now, best invention ever!!!

*Fiona* - Congratulations!!!! Hopefully this is the start of some good luck for you!! 

*Missy* - Appointment is at 12:45pm on Tuesday. Said to Hubber last night, wouldn't it be the best thing ever if we had to cancel it (AF due Monday) cause we were preggo??!! Wishful thinking of course, but I am looking forward to it and getting some tx dates sorted.

*Cate* - good for you taking counselling into consideration. Having your head in the right place before you start treatment will be such a weight off your shoulders.

*MaryC* - See, I'm a photographer and my wee sis thinks it would be lovely to have the newest arrival's birth documented. The reason I am going to be over there mostly is so I can take newborn pics for her as soon as the wee peanut is born. But then she thought it would be nice to have the whole journey photographed, with me ducking out whenever I felt it got too much for me. My sister is just little miss mother earth!! It's a pretty big room, I saw the pictures from the other two being born, and she says for most of the time (till she crowns), it is just sitting round chatting and breathing through contractions together. I'd love to say yes to her, I know she would be delighted, and how amazing to see such a little miracle happen. It sounds good in theory though.....but I'm not sure how it would pan out in reality!!

Anyhoo I am still doing the    dance! Next two days I will be mostly trying to not pee on sticks every half an hour!! Last night we went to visit friends who have just had a little girl - Oh for the love, she is just amazing. So tiny and gorgeous!!! I fell in love. They know of our situation and bugged me slightly by going on about how we should make the most of this time we have together before a kid comes and takes over our life. Seems like everyone with kids enjoys this particular lecture, I personally think it is the dumbest thing to say EVER and I will NEVER say it no matter how many kids I have. We have 'enjoyed' each other for 5 years - we are DONE WITH THAT!!!  Anyway, it was a lovely visit apart from that 

Sorry for blabbering on girls..this thread just moves too quickly!!


----------



## janners1

Holly I didn't see the article...what was it saying??


----------



## paulmghty

Hi Holly 

yes I have just read the article in the Irish Times. It wasn't quite factually correct - my DH and I had to wait 9 months to have a private cycle of ICSI with Dr McManus at RFC. Maybe the article was referring to Origin when it stated there was no waiting list for private treatment. It seems so unfair that we get one free cycle here when couples in England get 3 - inequity eh?

About time the waiting lists here were highlighted. My DH and I were put on the NHS waiting list in March 07 however our last cycle of private ICSI has worked thankfully however I was never given any idea of the length of the waiting list - if all goes well with things now we won't be needing our free go when it comes around!

Pauline


----------



## janners1

Pauline,

Congrats on your bump!! Hope pregnancy is being kind to you!

I must get the Irish News today and read the article. I was also told 9 months for ICSI at RFC. It's very unfair that we only get one free go.

Are you allowed to save your free go for if you ever decided to have a second baby? Just wondering.


----------



## paulmghty

Hi Janners

Thanks for the congrats! I'm assuming that we are still on the nhs list. we didn't become eligible for a free cycle until last year when they changed the rules allowing people who already have children to have a free go. I always thought that that exclusion was unfair because although my DH has children with his previous wife I don't have any children. I felt that I was being discriminated against. 

However this is it for us. My DH will be 48 when this baby is born and he doesn't want to be having another one when he's 50 - and I agree with him. I know this sounds morbid but I'd want to have our NHS go if anything went wrong with this go. I've been meaning to phone RFC to check if we are still on the NHS list but haven't gotten round to it.

Anyway when do you start treatment?

Pauline


----------



## janners1

That is very unfair - every person should be entitled to a free go no matter what their partner's history is. I think every person should be allowed one free go even if they already have a child themselves. 

I am hoping we can start treatment in April. I'm out of the country for most of March so it won't work. I'll hopefully find out on Tuesday. Dr Heasley said we may need ICSI because hubby's swimmers were so bad, although he has quit coffee (he was a big coffee drinker), alcohol, and started taking wellman so I am hoping this might have improved his numbers somewhat. I didn't know what a bad effect caffeine had on fertility.


----------



## Trishy

When you all say you only get one free go does this mean for people who have children already?  I was told we have 2 free goes (I have no children yet).

Also how bad is alcohol really on sperm?  My DH is a nightmare at trying to get him to stop altogether.  Are a few pints still bad?  It worries me as he doesn't seem to realise how I feel when I have now been off drink since the start of October.  I just think why risk anything interfering with the chance of succeeding.

He was being so good until we went for our consultation with the nurse to show us how to take all the medicine and when I asked in there anything the male can do to help she said no, you can still drink!!  Not the answer I wanted to hear as he just saw green light and headed for the bar!


----------



## paulmghty

I definitely think that both partners need to cut down on alcohol and coffee etc. I fought a losing battle with my DH this time to get him to quit smoking. He just couldn't do it although he cut down. getting him to stop drinking coffee was a no no. I bought him vitamins which he took occasionally when he remembered. 

I took pregnacare before and throughout my whole treatment. I had a cup of coffee a day and the occasional glass of wine. So we weren't saints but we still managed to do it this time. I think everything in moderation is best.

I'm not sure about 2 free goes for people with no children. I thought it was just the 1 per couple regardless of whether they had children or not. Your clinic should confirm that. 

Good luck with the treatment Janners. it's an exciting but worrying time but you have to look after yourself. it's easy for me to say try and chill - I know it's not that easy - but I do think it helps if you can relax as much as possible.

take care all

Pauline


----------



## Trishy

Yes with the Royal we were told 2 goes on the NHS but if this is not the case I will be very angry.

Well I suppose I should stop worrying about the drink etc with my DH and just concentrate on doing what I can do now and try to relax during my treatment.

Is anyone else going through Professor McClure in the Royal?


----------



## janners1

Thanks Pauline. As soon as we were diagnosed I felt like the weight of the world was lifted off my shoulders. I was so stressed and crazy when I didn't know what was wrong with us, it felt so good to have a reason. We are both feeling healthy and positive at the minute.

Trishy, I read a few articles about alcohol and fertility:

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/alcohol.html

We would be the sort of people who don't drink during the week or anything but binge drink occasionally at weekends. I knew this could be harmful to our chances so we both decided to just cut it out. I think that if you were the sort of person who just had a couple of glasses of wine in the evening it wouldn't be as bad. My husband was addicted to coffee - he drank it all day and two heaped teaspoons per cup! So I am very glad he gave this up, though I know it was hard for him.


----------



## paulmghty

Hi Janners and Tishy

the whole fertility journey is a nightmare. my problem with my first icsi is that I wasn't prepared for the cycle to fail - I'd produced 20 eggs, 12 fertilised so we had enough to freeze. I didn't expect the embryos not to implant and was devastated when I didn't even make it to test day.

It was like someone had slapped me when my period came early. No one had ever really told me what my chances were of getting pregnant. So try not to get your hopes too high - again it's easy for me to say that now. I think anyone going down the route of IVF/ICSI has to be realistic - it's the best defence mechanism. Even now at almost 10 weeks pregnant I have to be honest and say that everyday since I got my BFP I've been living on my nerves because of my previous miscarriage - again I naively thought that once I did get pregnant nothing would go wrong. I've been much more cautious this time. It's really starting to hit me that I'm pregnant and in 2 weeks time I'll be 3 months and in a safer place.

God that all seems so negative! Sometimes though we have to throw caution to the wind at think that nothing can go wrong - positive mental attitude. We all find ways of coping somehow. 

Anyway off to Tesco for a stock up. I think I've got my first craving and thank goodness it's a healthy one - smoothies!  Take care for now


Pauline


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hello there ladies!

Firstly mega congratulations on your pregnancy Pauline.  What terrific news esp after your previous sad journey.  You're nearly 10 wks now & hopefully your scan will reveal that all is well.  Just one?!!! 
U just get DH to give you plenty of tlc & rest as much as poss.  Hope u enjd ur smoothies!
It's lovely to have some positive news of hope on this site.  I see Doc McM was ur consultant - did u know she's expecting?

Cate how are you?  Are u feeling any better?

Tishy all the very best with tx.  Just think that all those jabs may result in a BABY!  I think Zita West's book is a must have - if you don't have it I think you should get it.  Lotsa tips!

  S

xxx


----------



## paulmghty

Hi shopping queen

thanks for your kind words. I have had 2 scans already because I have been bleeding - that's why my nerves are shattered. one baby with heartbeat and everything looks okay. No explanation for the bleeding.
I never even noticed that Dr McManus was pregnant - I found out on this thread - a post of yours I'm sure. She either must not be very big or I was totally self absorbed. My DH didn't notice either. Although she is great I always felt rushed with her. It was a case of in and out as quick as poss but I work in the NHS and I know how busy everyone is.
I had Dr Traub for my last scan and I found him brilliant - very reassuring. Felt very comfortable with him and if I did have to have more treatment I daresay I'd like him. Did you say he's doing your next cycle when Dr McManus goes off? If so I think you'll be very happy.

I was also at a STORK meeting in Belfast recently where he was the speaker and I really liked his down to earth spade is a spade attitude. 

Oh bleeding has all stopped thank goodness. Good luck for your next treatment - the waiting for it to start is the worst.

take care everyone

Pauline


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Yep at my ET noticed her bump! Near died!!! But tried to see it as a "sign"!  At my review post ivf failure it was tougher with her pregnant.  TBH agree with u - she always seemed v stressed out & she'd tell me to check something with her then deny all knowedge etc!

As we saw her privately at beginning for investigations sytayed with her.  Have asked if Doc T can do it this time & hoping he will.  He does have a funny way with him tho!  

My friend bkf him for the delivery of her son so maybe he could bring us luck!

Away here for din dins at my friends!

Cheerio!

S

xx


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, the RFC are blaming Christmas as the reason why we all have to stay d/regging for so long. When is your egg collection? In NI we only get one free go (it was 2 goes until 2006 when it was cut to allow people who already have children to have a free go). I have just started to read Zita West's book and according to her you should have no coffee or alcohol.

Holly, yes I saw it on the website (http://www.irishnews.com/irishnews/2008/1/540/5860/578538_334706216445Fertility.html). No wonder we are all waiting for so long. Also I see that Origin are going to set up a second clinic so they see a business opportunity for them.

Pauline, congratulations on your BFP and welcome to the board.

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

I'm feeling ok now.  There was an acoustic night last night in church.  All of the performers were the younger members of our church.  It was brilliant.  Got home late though.  I'll ring and ask about counselling to see if I can get an appointment on the same day as our review as that'll make it easier.


----------



## Trishy

Hi Fiona

Just wondering do you know if we only get one go on NHS even if you were added to the waiting list before 2006? I was put on it in 2005 so do you think I might still get 2 goes?  How did you find that out?


----------



## Fionab

Cate, glad you are feeling better.

Trishy, we were put on the list (private and NHS) in October 2006 and that was around the time the rules were changed.  We are only going to get one go which we are still waiting for.  I think everyone automatically is changed to the new rules of just one go, but it would be worth checking with the RFC to be sure.

Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Morning everyone,

Welcome Pauline and congratulations on you BFP! I really hope everything goes OK for you and you can start to enjoy the whole pregnancy experience once you pass the 12 week stage!   

Congratulations Fionab on your promotion  , is this the side effects of your D/R?? Well done it's great to see you starting 2008 on such a positive note. Does this mean the drinks are on you for the meet up??!!!!  

Janners, maybe the whole experience with your sister won't be that bad, especially as she's been through it all a few times now so she's almost an expert! Sure if it starts to get a bit gruesome then just point the camera in the direction of the action and look away yourself, if the photographs turn out 'slightly abstract' then you can always call it creative licence!!!!!!!!! I hope your keep well yourself anyway. By the way I love your attitude to the special quality time with your DH, 5 years!! sure what would you have to talk about now after all that time!!!!!!! 
It always makes me laugh and a little sad too when you see a couple out for a meal together and they have nothing to say to each other and just keep looking about the restaurant to pass the boredom! 

I'm a very excited this morning as I'm waiting for my two new leather sofas for my kitchen to arrive from IKEA. Yes Yes!! I know what I said before but I was up there yesterday (yes on a Saturday!!!)  at 10am and got them, they are just what I've been looking for. It wasn't bad at all up there but we were there early by the time we were leaving, about 12.30pm, it was getting very busy. We only went as friends from Dublin were coming up to Ikea and so we decided to meet them there.

I hope everyone else is keeping well, thinking of you all but too many of you now to name you all!!

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

I'm going to Ikea tomorrow.  Also need to get to the Currys at Sprucefield to get the battery back up for my ipod.  Also getting a few things DH and I need for our holiday.  10 days time we'll be in the Algarve, might have mentioned it a time or 2.


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Fiona.  I will wait and see what happens this time and then check with them about how many tries I will have.  Don't want to be thinking about what happens if it doesn't work first time.  So you are on synarel at the moment too?  I have managed three injections so far and the fourth is tonight.  I get my first scan on Tuesday, my second on Sunday and then egg collecton on Tuesday 5th February.

Can anyone tell me what the first scan is like?  It it sore or just like having a smear?


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Trishy

The scans are fine.  The scanner always makes ma laugh a bit as it looks like a big tampon with a condom on the end.  Nope it isn't sore & I wouldn't even say its as uncomfortable as a smear can be.  You'll prob find you're on the bed & off in 2 mins flat!
Its nowt to worry about!

Crossing my fingers that all will go well!

Good luck!!!

S

xx


----------



## MaryC

Well ladies,

Sunday evening I think you could all do with a shock (no I'm not Preg!!) my friend told me of a girl she knows that had her first baby with her DH and then a second very soon after. Then they got a massive shock, a surprise third pregnancy!!! but wait for it this time it was TRIPLETS!!!!! all the pregnancies were naturally conceived. They have 5 children under 4 years of age!!!! 
3.5yrs
1.5yrs
3 x 2months old

Now, I know everyone on this site would love to have a baby but please 5 under 4, my hair is turning grey even thinking about it!!!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Shopping Queen that is reassuring.  I find smear tests fine so hopefully this will be dead on too.

Mary I think you would need to check me into a mental home if that happened!!  Did you hear Angelina Jolie is having twins so she will be in the same situation only I would say your friend does not have millions in her bank account plus a millionaire husband and loads of nannies!!!  Good luck to her.  I think I would find twins hard going!

Can anyone tell me were they advised of any particular time of day to inject yourself with Puregon?  I was only able to work mine into my daily routine at 8pm and now I am worried that is too late in the day?


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Trishy

I usually did mine bout 7pm.  They said no particular time but advised me to always do them at roughly the same time.  

Have had a crap weekend & have spent most of it in tears.  Just feeling so s**t.  Just heard 3 pregnancies over wk end & all are due at time I would have been if had worked.  Worst is a young relative in teens due now too.  I mean why can't I have such a wonderful "mistake"?  Sorry for seeming so bitter

S

xx


----------



## MaryC

Hi Sharon,

Sorry to hear you've had such a crap weekend, I know it can be so difficult (putting it diplomatically!!) to cope when it seems everyone around is getting pregnant whether they want to or not and there's you killing upself ttc and filling yourself with supplements and god knows how many fertility drugs and still no luck!! It can be very hard to stay positive!!! But why do you need to stay positive all the time, it's OK to be down and p*ssed off, my god you're only human!! I think I'd be more concerned for you if you were all upbeat about everything all the time. So take some time to get over all this news and do what ever you can that helps you get through it, try and pamper yourself you deserve it!

I hope my little story (earlier post) didn't upset you even more??

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Mary, it will have to cokes all round as I'm not drinking during treatment!  Hope your sofas arrived safely.

Cate, I'm very jealous of you heading off to the Algarve and us all stuck here in the cold.

Trishy, I loved shoppingqueen's description of the scans!! That does about cover it though.  I injected Purgeon in the morning as one of the nurses in RFC recommened morning rather than night time.

Shoppingqueen, sorry you had such a terrible weekend.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Shoppingqueen sorry to hear you had a crap weekend, it is so hard when you hear about other people finding out that they are pregnant, it really doesn't make you feel to good...Especially when they are mistakes and they don't have to try and young teenager to add the matter!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else, how was everyone's weekend??

Missy xx


----------



## janners1

MaryC that is shocking!!!!!!   

How does that couple cope?!

I have been a wicked little witch today. PMS-tastic!! EVERYTHING is irritating me, every little thing. I'm so nasty and ****** off! Days like today I truly feel like I will never be pregnant. I really don't think tx is gonna work and I will never be pregnant. 

Oh well it is nearly bedtime and then today will be over and I will wake up in better form.

Shoppingqueen sorry you had a bad weekend. You don't sound bitter at all. It's natural to feel how you do. You will have your time and you will appreciate it and adore every second of it when it does. 

That Sugababes song was on the radio today and there's one line that just sticks with me and is so true "Aint it funny how you think you got your whole life planned just to find that it was never ever in your hands".

Can't remember who recommended that Sicko movie but it was really good - so interesting. Feel a bit sorry for the Americans who are so screwed over by the insurance companies.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Thanks Fiona, Mary & Missy for ur kind words!  Honest to God I think I've had a personality transplant since all this IF malarkey!  Never gurned so much b4!!!

S

xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Shoopping Queen.  You have a good cry because you will feel better for it.  I hope you start to feel more upbeat tomorrow.  Maybe you should have some retail therapy as your name suggests!  Chin up girl, a good sleep will help.  And there is nothing wrong with letting it all out.  I would be more worried if you didn't.

Can I ask yet another question of you girls!!  Why do we stay on the nasal spray even after we start the injections in ICSI?  Surely they are drugs that make you do the complete opposite?  From menopause to stimulating the ovaries.  It doesn't make sense to me.  Is it because it would be too harsh on the body to stop the spray and go straight on to the injections?


----------



## MISSY97

Shocking story Mary, could you imagine having that many children under the age of 4.     

Janners - hope you are feeling better tomorrow, it is really funny the way it make you feel so horrible....

Cate - you must be looking forward to your break away, you are so lucky!

Trishy - i was curious about that the other day when i got my schedule, didn't realise you had to use the two together!!!!!!!   

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

ShoppingQueen, sorry you've had a tough weekend.  I've found the last couple of pg announcements hard to cope with.  If you need to, have a good cry and preferably on a friend's shoulder.  

Fiona and Missy, I am looking forward to my holiday.  Temperature will be top end teens/lower 20's.  It'll be really good.  We're going with my parents and it'll be good to spend time with them.


----------



## paulmghty

Hi girls

As far as I understand it you have to continue using the spray to stop your body producing hormones naturally because the injections are delivering the exact dose of hormones needed for the follicles to develop. If you stopped the spray when you started the injections, not only would you be injecting the hormones but your body would start producing them too and this would mess everything up.

It's all about controlling the exact amount of hormones in your body. Hope this help.

Pauline


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Pauline.  That makes perfect sense now.  Just done my 4th injection and although a little sore I am feeling perfectly fine so fingers crossed it's a good sign.  Going to get an early night now because for some reason the hot flushes are not going away so I always wake often throughout the night sweating like a good 'un!  Nice I know!  Hope they stop soon.


----------



## weeza82

Morning, I'm back!!!!!

Back in work today and back on-line!!!! The thread has been really busy over the weekend. 

Hi Trishy and Pauline. Welcome to the thread, glad to see its been useful already. Congrats on your BFP Pauline and best of luck for your Tx Trishy. Hope everything goes great for you both.     

Fiona, congrats on your promotion.  

Janners, how are you feeling now? Still crazy    ? I love that Sugababes song but had never realised the significance of that line. You're right, it's so true. I had forgotten about that line "Enjoy your time together". I'm sure you are like me and do cherish the time you spend with your Dh, but a child would only enhance that, not be a burden. Do they wish it was still just the 2 of them? A mate if mine who I confided in is a single mum and desperate for a man. When I told her, she told me I didn't need kids, i had my DH and a lovely dog, what else did I need? So I told her she had a wonderful DD and a lovely house what did she need a man for? We don't speak anymore. She just revelled in other peoples misfortunes, it made her feel less bad about herself. As they say, misery loves company.  

Shopping Queen- don't feel guilty for crying. Sometimes it all gets too much and it's the only way to cope. Self preservation.    

Well, I didn't go to the Coach. I had my glow sticks in the fridge and everything   !!!! Truth be told I had a bit of a breakdown over the weekend. Spent best part of Sat in bed in tears, in a state. Been a bit of a bad week and it all just caught up on me. (AND I had rollicking AF cramps. Now, this strikes me as one of the most unjust things about all this. Praying that AF doesn't come, but every month it does and I get crippling cramps, almost like a reminder of how crap I am not to get pg this month. It's like a good kick in the kidneys, salt on the wound and insult to injury. Apologies for going off on a tangent). Was supposed to be going out for an engagement party but this couple announced their unexpected pg on Thurs. (they have been together 15 months   )Apparently she is still not really pleased at the timing cos the baby is due 3 weeks before their wedding. (My mother would say at 28 years of age, she should have known better than to get herself into such a situation !!!!) I couldn't face the prospect of her having a moan (and still smoking according to my sources!!!!!   ) and all the lads telling the dad-to-be how manly he was and slaps on the back for him. So, I pulled a sickie. DH stayed with me and I cried like a baby, all day Sat. It's not selfish, it's self preservation. I am not strong enough to cope with their news at the minute and there was no point inflicting that on everyone else and making myself miserable, so I just didn't go. I do actually feel a bit better now, but still a bit wobbly.   

Anyhoo, quite glad to be back in work with the distraction. And the internet of course  
Here's hoping to a better week.


----------



## Trishy

Hi Weeza 82,

Thanks for your well wishes, it's very kind of you.  I hope you are feeling better today.  I know exactly how you feel and have been there at the start of my journey too.  I remember at one point my brother, sister, best friend, work colleague and doctor all announced they were having babies at the same time so I felt like someone had just kicked me in the stomach and I felt literally sick. I couldn't turn any direction without seeing pregnant girls, even on TV.

I know it seems odd to say but it gets easier to cope with it all.  Maybe you get stronger as time goes on, I don't know, but as you focus more on your own journey you learn to accept that others have to live their journeys too, and sometimes theirs seem so much easier than yours but that life has a plan for us too and I believe there has to be light at the end of the tunnel.  Maybe it's my way of coping but you will start to get stronger I promise.  It's amazing what we cope with when we have to.  So you have a good cry and let it all out but remember happiness is just around the corner.  Chin up girl!


----------



## janners1

Hi Weeza,

I can't believe you didn't go to the Coach and here I was looking forward to hearing about you raving it up all weekend LOL!!

Sorry you had such a horrible weekend    I got my period too and I was just a nasty old *****. My hubber ignored me all day (I think out of fear), which made me madder, and then I started allowing all sorts of momentary mean thoughts in.    I never usually get PMS, it just seemed to get me yesterday. 

"It's not selfish, it's self preservation"
THAT IS SOOOO TRUE!!! I am gonna think that any time I have a meltdown from now on. I hate unexpected pregnancy announcements...especially when the couple hadn't planned it and complain about it. You definitely did the right  thing staying in and looking after yourself, I hope you are feeling much better today.

The couple we went to see at the weekend planned to get preggo but it happened the first month and they were shocked. I think she thought what she was saying would be a comfort to me or something. They are shocked at how much she has changed them, but I think you gotta know that a baby is gonna change you! I dunno...people say the silliest things, maybe cause they don't know know what else to say.

Trishy - That's a good coping mechanism. I am gonna focus myself on my own journey from now on in. Starting tomorrow it's all about me and DH's journey to parenthood.


----------



## Trishy

Hi Janners

Yes you do that.  If you try to divide your head and feelings in 2 so that when someone tells you they are expecting you are genuinely happy for them and then switch to your own thoughts and focus on yourself.  It's not always as easy as that but I think I am able to do it better after my brother announcing he was having a baby and I was in tears at the news.  I felt it was a very sad situation if I was sad that he was so happy so I decided from then on I needed to be stronger and separate my feelings and it worked!  So when my sister also had another baby instead of running for the hills I actually make more time for my nephews and make a point of playing with them twice a week.  If I can't have my own just yet well then I am bloody well going to get a huge amount of joy from seeing my nephews growing up!  

The point is try to focus on what you do have rather than what you don't and when the time is right you will be truely blessed with your own baby.  Time will pass you by otherwise and I am determined not to let that happen.  If I stop to think what I don't have I think I would need locking up!

While I am being so sentimental - I have just read my thought for the day on my calendar and it says 'Every winner has scars'.  How ironic and true is that!  

Group hug!


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Morning Girls

Boooo to Mondays! 

I had a bit of a break down last night.  I started to get sore boobs which I always get a week before my period and I just couldnt help it, I got really upset.  DF didnt know what was wrong with me. He was really good though and comforted me, usually he just leaves me alone.  DF already has a daughter (whos 9) and we have her at the weekends and its gettting hard to cope with seeing them together too  .  

On a good note we went to Belfast on Saturday night for something to eat with Dfs sister and her hubby.  We went to a chinese "The Duo" beside the Waterfront it was gorgeous.  There goes my diet out the window for another week but he ho I can start again today.

Wezza - I understand why you didnt got to the engagement party, I wouldnt have went either.  

Janners sorry AF got you.  I get PMS EVERY month and DF knows to stay well out of the way    

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok!


----------



## janners1

Thanks for all the group hugs and supportive words  

Babyhope - sorry you had a breakdown this weekend. Seems like this was the weekend for it    I was just wishing all day yesterday my husband would give me a hug, but he was too afraid of me having a breakdown and I was too ****** off and stubborn to ask for one. Must try out The Duo, I am always looking for new nice places to eat. We had dinner in Mill Street in Gilford on Sat night and it was amazing as always. Because I had got my period I had a dessert AND a glass of wine  

AND a cream egg when I got home  

Trishy - you are so right. I have such a good life and if I even thought about it for a minute I would be overwhelmed at how fortunate I am. 

Two little things to brighten my mood today - my delivery from Topshop.com just came and is lovely. I also have decided to use the money I would have spent on going out/drinking at the weekends in a positive way. I have hired a personal trainer. I go to the gym a lot anyway, but I told him I want to concentrate on really tightening my core (also useful for pushing out a baby in the future!!) and my arms so they are nice and toned for summer. I can't wait to get started, I have always wanted to do something like this, but couldn't have afforded it and also  thought it was pointless when I ruined my efforts partying at the weekend anyway!


----------



## weeza82

Hello again, 

thanks for all the understanding and support. That is my biggest dread, that in someone's happiest moment, I might ruin it by being selfish and thinking of myself. If it were me making an announcement (touch wood) and someone reacted like that, i would be devastated and I don't want to do that on some one else ("do onto others as you would have done onto yourself"), so i am taking the "Self preservation" steps. I liek the idea of the journey to parenthood, Trishy, but I feel a bit in limbo at the mo, everyone is either started Tx, starting Tx soon, has a diagnosis or it has all happened naturally. We are still waiting on all the tests being completed and it's like no-man's land. I think this is why I feel a bit sorry for myself as well. But, I can't change what has happened and AF has come so I will pick myself up and march on through Feb, a bit more positively.    

Trishy, I have the same quote on my desk calender!!! One day last week it was "Don't be upset about what you don't have, be thankful for what you do have" or something like that. My fave one ever is "To the world you are one person, to one person you are the world"   i love that one, i am really sentimental like that   Anyone else got any uplifting quotes?

Janners, I haven't had a cream egg yet this year. Trying to hold out till easter when i know I will appreciate it more. Was it lovely? Glad you had a lovely meal. Where is the mill Street in Gilford? We have a voucher for Viscounts in Dungannon, will go towards the end of this month. Anyone else been there?


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Sorry you got Af wezza     I love that quote heres one for you........... "true strength is keeping yourself together when everyone else expects you to fall apart"

Janners The Duo was lovely I would recommend it.  mmmmm cream egg my favourite!!


----------



## Trishy

Hi Weeza 

I understand why you feel in limbo.  The years before starting treatment was the worst rollercoaster ride ever, and it is only now that I can start to look back and feel more positive.  So I totally understand if my words are of little comfort because it's horrible not knowing where you stand.  Just try to cope the best way that works for you and if that is eating chocolate then go for it!!  I promise you things will get better just hang in there.

Yes I went to the Viscount for the first time a few weeks ago for a Sunday carvery with the in-laws and it was really nice.  It's an old church converted into a restaurant and is quite quaint.  Never tried the Mill but i live a few miles away so might try it sometime.  If anyone lives around Moira direction I totally recommend the Ivory next door to the Four Trees.  My husband took me there for a surprise birthday meal in November and the food and service was lovely and a really reasonable price too.


----------



## weeza82

We went to the Ivory then onto the 4trees last year for our Christmas do. Had a lovely meal. Looking forward to Viscounts, I have to say. We would go around 3 times a year. I would go for the Northland potatoes alone (the most delish potato gratin EVER) or the deep fried brie with cranberry chutney .Hmmmmmmm.   all the calorific choices      

Thanks Trishy. I hope I don't sound ungrateful for your help cos I'm not. Just still feeling a bit sorry for myself. Don't really like this loss of control the situation causes.  

Anyhoo, anyone got any nice plans this week? 
IS there any way of including a piccy in a post? I have the saddest (in a awwww way, not boohoo way) pic in the world that I want ot share with everyone.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

I don't even know where to start today, firstly I got my A/F today and I'm in great from  , bizarre I know!!!!

Secondly, what in gods name is going on today on this thread Is there something in the water I'm sorry to hear so many of you have had a tough weekend.
Trishy is right you have to start focusing on the positives or you are going to end up going completely crazy. I know it's difficult to constantly be hearing someone else is pregnant but it's important to keep a little perspective!!!! Everyone has problems and you never know what goes on behind closed doors even if you think you do, remember when you think people are being insensitive to you, I'm sure there are times that you are being insensitive to them and not even realising it!! It's hard not to get so wrapped up in your own problems, it's only natural and our natural instincts are to protect ourselves but sometimes that can make us isolated and quite hard, not to mention insensitive too!!!! I'm sorry to rant on and to sound like I'm lecturing everyone but I'm just concerned about you all. 
I hope my comments are taken  in the constructive manner in which they are meant and don't get me evicted from the thread!!!! 

On a lighter note, Janners, Mill St is the campest place in the world it's FAB! Anytime I've ever been there it makes me laugh as soon as I walk in the door, I think it's hilarious that it's in Gilford of all places. Have you tried the Pot Belly restaurant, it's very very good. 

One last thing while I'm at it!!! Girls I think you should all throw away those 'uplifting' desk calanders and get yourselves one of some hunky men that will smile back at you all day and bring you that little ray of sunshine that we all need.
A hunky man that can't answer back and has to listen to you, what more could you ask for!!! 

Mary


----------



## janners1

MaryC - Um HELLO - I have just hired a HOT 19 year old personal trainer. Doesn't get more uplifting than that!!!! I like 'em younger as you know  

Mill Street is hilarious!!!!!! How on earth did they come up with that decor without being on drugs! I just love it!

Had lunch in the Ivory one day, it was lovely. I'd love to go there for an evening meal. And haven't tried the Pot Belly either, must give it a go.

I love all the quotes!!! I loved it on Sex and the City when Charlotte had her miscarriage and it was Brady's birthday and she said she couldn't face it, then watched the show about Elizabeth Taylor and said "NOW is the time for courage". I always think about that when I am having to have a 'chat' with myself!!

Weeza - Mill Street is the main street in Gilford (I think there is only one LOL) and it is on the left as you would be heading out of Gilford towards Banbridge. Just before the mini roundabout. You should go, it really is fabulous. I completely understand what you are going through - I was feeling exactly the same last year before we were diagnosed and when we were in NHS limboland. I had many breakdowns and meltdowns and tantrums and tears in that time, it's all natural and I think you need to get it out anyway. Before you know it you will be moving forward with tx or you will be pregnant, one of those two options WILL happen this year.

Stop all this all this talk about cream eggs or I will have to go get another one!!


----------



## weeza82

Haha, just had a quick jook at the quotes for the next few days on my desk calender. They aren't much better, in fact they get worse  . Who the hell's job is it to think of these things?  Could be quite a handy job. My ideal job would be a critic. Of anything. Restaurants (what size would I be then?) films,TV, but not music. I have shocking taste in music. 

Mary, I can understand your firm words. We are a sorry lot today. It must have been so depressing reading this mornings entries. But I like the tough love.


----------



## angel83

Hiya Mary and all the other ladies

I got my AF today on my 4th round of clomid. Im gutted. 

And i just feel terrible, hoe dare i feel bad. I have a son 2 year old. Hes amazing. 

But i just feel like i have this horrid obsession about TTC that has just not went away since b4 my 1st pregancy. I need help big time and i dont know where to get it.

I have decided not to take anymore clomid and to stop TTC until the end of the year. We had planned to go to sims in dublin to pay private for IUI.

Any advice on coping would be much appreciated.

I cannot stop crying.

Angel83


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Hi Angel

So sorry AF got you too  , she seems to be out with vengence at the moment and I bet she will get me by the end of the week  .  Dont beat yourself up for feeling bad just because you have a son, you have every right to want a sibling for him.

Maybe a big hug from DH to make you feel better??  Thats what im going to get when I go home from DF as I havnt been feeling great the past few days !  If not heres a cyber hug from me  .  
Hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Mary round of applause for you and your fab attitude i know when i was ttc it was hard to be happy for people who had just got a BFP but o how that changed when i got mine i wanted to shout it from the roof tops cos i had waited so long i wanted everyone to come and congratulate me i didnt spare a thought for those who didnt have kids in how do i know they werent also on the same journey as myself so when we are happy we can be selfish as well you just dont think we need to be happy for those who have it easy ttc they may have other problems so goooooooooooooood on you Mary its the most posisitive thing i have heard.  I am not saying i didnt have lots and lots of melt downs in my 4-5 years ttc because boy i did but it actually got to the stage i thought if i dont change this attitude its going to affect my marriage because men want us to be happy and they want kids but if they had to chose between a wife or kids they would chose the wife we would probably chose the kid they dont have the same desire.  But on a positive not i actually was more chilled out when i was on the waiting list because all that bms on clomid stressed me out.


----------



## weeza82

Janners, good luck for tomorrows appointment.


----------



## paulmghty

Hi everyone

Angel - I'm sorry you are feeling so down. Are you from NI? If so why not enquire at Origin about iui. I know that SIMS is more expensive. check out the origin website - prices of treatment are listed.

MaryC - liking the tude. We all have the tendency to feel sorry for ourselves now and again and there is nothing wrong with that but when I felt down it always helped if I forced myself to look at all the good things in my life. A great career, a nice house, great friends and most of all a wonderful DH. I know when you really want a baby nothing else seems to matter at times but I always thought that there were so many people worse of. You may think it's easy for me to say that now I'm pregnant but I have been on this fertility rollercoaster since 2003 and I think I've gone through most of the emotions I possibly could have.

Hello to everyone else. And thanks! I've now got a major craving for creme eggs. And there I was so smug about my healthy smoothie craving. 

Take care

Pauline


----------



## MaryC

Thank you ladies for not killing me!!!!

Janners, 19 year old personal trainer, girl you got style or a possibly a prison sentence ahead of you, it boarderline!!!!!! LOL 
By the way Mill St is owned by a gay couple ( Don't sue if not out of the closet!!!! ) , the boyfriend owns the hairdressers next door! It makes you want to do the YMCA dance when you walk in!!!!!! 

Angel, Pm on it way to you.

Now listen all this talk of creme eggs girls isn't good  may I inform you that when I was pregnant with my DD I was addicted to them!!  mainly because I had pre-eclampsia from 33.5 weeks and so I had to be admitted to hospital where they gave me a steroid injection to help develop the babies lungs as they didn't know from hour to hour if they would have to deliver her. However I was there 10 days before she had to be delivered so the steroids basically made me want to eat everything, but mostly creme eggs!!! I could have eaten 10 a day no problem, don't worry I didn't, I only had 9!!! 
I am still carrying some of my creme egg weight not 4 years on!!!! so beware girls!!! the funny thing is my DD hates creme eggs my DH was in shock when he found out!! he thought she'd automatically be addicted!!

Mary


----------



## angel83

Hi Paulmghty

Origin is £2400 for IUI and SIMS is 600euro.

Big difference


----------



## paulmghty

sorry Angel I didn't realise. At one stage my DH and I were contemplating ICSI with donor sperm and we priced SIMS and it was a lot more expensive than Origin at the time. 

That's a good price compared to Origin. How many rounds of iui does that include?

Pauline


----------



## janners1

Thanks Weeza, I will let you know what happens!

   Why the heck do they have a twitch face smily?? What possible situation could you need a twitchy face in? Does your face twitch when you are on fertility meds??!! (j/k)

OK MaryC, I lied. He is 18. But I didn't want you to judge me!  

I am loving that you craved cream eggs during your pregnancy. I have got to have a cool craving like that when I am preggo. My mum craved soup and stew with me all throughout the summer, she said it drove my dad mad! My best friend craved juice and smoothies when she was preggo, she went through crazy amounts of them. I don't know how she did it. I love hearing about people's cravings!

Hi Angel83. Sorry the    got you - she seemed to be busy this weekend. Maybe you could avail of some of the counseling services out there. It would really help to get some of those feelings off your chest.


----------



## SUNNY2007

i just bought 9 creme eggs you lot the spar doing them 3 for a pound. lol


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Angel83, Janners & Mary - so sorry for you girlies that AF has arrived.  A s**t weekend & MOnday seems to have been had by most but worse for u 3.  I'm so sorry.  Thinking of you

Trishy i really admire ur PMA!!!  Could u bottle it & post me some?!!!

Babyhope - so sorry you so down.  Sending u lots of bubbles & hope

S

XXX


----------



## MISSY97

Trishy said:


> that life has a plan for us too and I believe there has to be light at the end of the tunnel. So you have a good cry and let it all out but remember happiness is just around the corner. Chin up girl!


        

Hey Trisy, these are real wise words......

Missy xx


----------



## janners1

SUNNY2007 said:


> i just bought 9 creme eggs you lot the spar doing them 3 for a pound. lol


Have just been to the spar. Bought so many I got a really funny look from the cashier. 

Am about to have one with a cuppa tea. It's like a big chocolatey hug


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girlies

There seems as if there is a lot of work done today.....   

What is this craic with creme eggs?         

Janners good luck tomorrow!!!!

Hi to everyone else, sorry some of you seemed to have a bad weekend, try to keep positive girls i know how yous feels - a real rollercoaster sometimes?

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Sunny, have I passed the creme egg pregnancy craving on to you?

Sharon, I hope your feeling better today. Thanks for your kind words and concern but I'm in great form today even with the arrival of A/F, my cycle was slightly shorter this month which I'm really happy about.

Things seem to have cheered up this evening it must be all the sugar from the creme eggs!!!

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Janners, I just noticed your post buying loads of creme eggs, what about your big health kick and the infant personal trainer?

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Maybe we could get bulk discount on Creme Eggs!


Weeza, sorry that you had such a bad weekend.  MaryC and I were standing out in the cold outside the Coach trying to find you in the crowds!!  I love Viscounts, it is amazing, one of the nicest restaurants and it is a lovely setting, I know what you mean about the Northland potatoes!

Janners, PMS does really get to you and you also go through times when you feel that treatment is not going to work, I suppose it is a type of protection in case it doesn't.  I have never been to Mill Street in Gilford - is it expensive?

Babyhope, having your AF is so annoying and it just plays havoc with your life.

MaryC, you have made me definitely want to go to Mill Street now!!!  Sorry to hear that you got your AF.  The Pot Belly is lovely espeically for Sunday lunch.

Angel, sorry you got your AF.

Fiona


----------



## janners1

MaryC said:


> Janners, I just noticed your post buying loads of creme eggs, what about your big health kick and the infant personal trainer?
> 
> Mary


LOL!! Well I allow myself chocolate on Saturdays and when I have severe PMS! Today is most definitely an 'allowed' day! Infant personal trainer - haha. Meeting him in the morning - woohoo!! He told me I had to behave myself and do as he said and no messing about. It'll be like bootcamp!!!


----------



## janners1

Fionab - you have got to go there, you would love it!! We had a 3 course meal each, and we both had the fillet steaks for mains and a lot of side orders, I had two glasses of AF induced wine and Dh had a couple of soft drinks and it came to £70ish. I didn't think that was too bad. Looking back, I don't know how on earth I fit that creme egg in!!

Fingers crossed the hubber's sperm count is a bit better tomorrow - couldn't be much worse I suppose!!


----------



## Fionab

Janners, will try it after all those recommendations!  Good luck for your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## MaryC

Janners, Bootcamp!!!!! more like the graduate!!! Mrs Robinson! Let me know how you get on.

Mary


----------



## holly01

that werid show on about the fake babies    lol


----------



## MISSY97

That show is MAD, seriously....


----------



## Cate1976

to Angel83, Janners, Mary and babyhope08.  Sorry you've had a tough weekend.

Checked my emails and Mum has sent me scan picture of my Niece/Nephew that's due in August.  It was done as an attachment but I can't open it even with winmail reader and winmail opener.  Opener is saying that it's either got corrupted in transmission or isn't a valid TNEF file.  I suspect I haven't got the program needed to open it.  It's some sort of .DAT file.  I don't mind not being able to open it though.  Thursday, it'll be 3 years to the day that I started to get signs of pg.  On the 3rd we went to Portugal for a week (stayed with parents in their timeshare villa which they no longer have).  We're in Portugal again 6th-13th February this year.  8 days to go.  So looking forward to it.  A week away is probably what I need.


----------



## Trishy

Hey girls.  MMMmmmmmm  .... I love Creme Eggs too!  I always get a Creme Egg easter egg!  Long long to wait!

I just though I would let you all know I had my first ICSI scan today and the doctor's words were "I would consider these eggs to be very good rather than just good.  You are doing really well with the injections!"  I know it's only the first stage but I am really pleased because you just don't know what's going on inside until you see it on the screen.  The right ovary seemed to have about 5 eggs and the left just about 2 but he said it was where we want to be.  I have my second scan on Sunday so fingers crossed.  A little bit at a time for me!  Yippeee anyway!

I am supposed to be on Professor McClure's list but it was Dr Traub that saw me today.  He seems really nice and I did not feel awkward at all.  I thought I would be clamped open like in a smear but it was so much easier and over in 2 seconds.  What was strange is he came into the room did the scan then left 2 minutes later and we were on our own so were standing looking at each other not knowing whether to leave or if they were going to have a chat but nobody ever came so we just had to leave!!  A bit impersonal but heh I suppose they are busy people.  I did want to ask about the hot flushes but everyone just vanished!!

Has anyone heard about Professor McClure?  I have only seen him for a matter of 5 minutes about a year ago and that's it.  It's amazing you pay £3600 and don't even see the man you are paying to have treatment with.

Musn't complain though - all's well for the first scan so that's a start!  Next time if I have to go private I will go to Origin even though it's more expensive.


----------



## weeza82

Morning Ladies. 

Everyone seems to be perking up a bit in here now. I know I seem to have turned a corner and am feeling a lot better. Just needed a good ole cry to get it out   I was in Tescos last night and went slightly crazy and bought 2 x 6 packs of creme eggs. I was being really good with lots of fruit and dried fruit to eat at my desk (trying to curb that 3pm chocolate addiction   ), then seen all the creme eggs. The mini creme eggs just aren't substantial enough. You end up eating more than you need, just to get the full flavour and sensation (bit of a creme egg fan   ). I also ended up buying lots of craft things for the youth group I help out at, like 10 sticks of glue for a pund and colouring pencils for 38p. Thank God i only do a big shop once a month.  

Janners, good luck with the child-trainer. Is he lovely? Good luck today with your apointment. Hoping really hard for you         I was thinking about the twitchy face, maybe its when you are trying to keep calm about something but it shows a bit on your face, hence the twitch. 

Trishy, what time was your scan? Fantastic reaction from the doctor,  , keep up the good work   . Have a creme egg to celebrate. What's the next step now? 

Fionaab, sorry you had a wasted trip and stood outside the Coach in the cold on Sat night. Hope you got a chip from Friar Tucks for your bother   

I seen someone was talking about Origin v SIMs for price, i thought Origin gave you 3 cycles of IUI for £2400 and SIMs is 700 euro for 1 cycle. I could be wrong........

To everyone else, happy Tuesday!!!    

Todays quote on my calender is "Make the most of yourself, for that is all there is of you". Not too bad


----------



## SUNNY2007

Trishy i was under prof mcclure but only saw him for initial and review appointment had a different dr everytime i went Br boyle e/c dr traub e/t and then someone else for the next e/t not even sure and a different dr every time i went for scans to be honest not that struck on the prof.......i know he also spends most of his time researching and doing lectures and he was off for most of last year after a motor bike accident.


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, ment to say, i watched the fake baby program last night. I had only seen the first and last 10 minutes before and had missed the middle section.   Felt quite sorry for the granny who missed her grandson. Felt sorry for her daughter too, when the granny asked for the grandson to be left behind!!! The kid, Harry hit the nail on the head when he was talking to granny on the webcam "it's just a doll" "no, it's the new baby Harry" says granny. Harry replies "No it's a doll". How to mentally scar a child for life. Had to agree with the husband when he said it looked like something on a mortuary slab. Her mate who got her into the dolls was fantstic as well "oooh lovely, chubby knees". Brilliant  

The other woman whoh went to America.... was she stuck in the early 90's? The nails, the hair (especially the hair) all the frilly stuff. And washing the pram wheels in the sink? I roared with laughter that this precious doll came wrapped in nappies    Practical I'm sure but it looked so........ can't think of the word, cheap and stupid?
Was it just me or did they both look ridiculous pushing those huge prams?


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Morning Girls,

Its misserable weather here today.  How are you all?

Cate - Ohhh lucky you going to Portugal, hope the next 8 days fly in for you!  My sister is getting married in Portugal in June so we will be going then.  You can fill me in on what its like!

Trishy - Thats great news about your scan pet, lots of luck for Sunday too!

Wezza - Yes its £2400 for 3 IUI's at Origin, I rang them last week.  Wonder happens if you are successful first time, do you get a refund??  I feeling a wee bit better today too!


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - scan was at 7.45am this morning!  I had to set my alarm for 5.15am so am a bit tired now!!  Next step is scan 2 on Sunday morning then egg collection on Tuesday 5th February all being well.  I little nervous about that but I will cross that bridge when I get to it.

Sunny - I know only too well he had an accident because I was pushed down the waiting list by a further 7 weeks!  I don't mean to sound unsympathetic and I am glad he has recovered but a little frustrating to be moved backwards every time I phoned to see where I was on the list.  I went from number 12 to 9 to 10 to 7 to 12 to 4 and then finally reached the top.  I have only met him once and he seemed ok but I am sure they are all nice and just as good as each other.  I assumed he would definitely be there for egg collection and embryo transfer but maybe not by the sounds of it but now I don't mind if it is Dr Traub.


----------



## angel83

Hi everyone

Weeza SIMS is 650 euro per cycle which is £420. Still a big difference from Origin. £2400 / 3 = £800 per cycle, its nearly double.

I watched that Fake Baby too. Wierd or what. But i have to say they where lovely dolls.


----------



## Trishy

Yes I saw Fake Babies when it was on a few weeks ago.  I think it is just wrong!  I was glad to see however that there were no women trying to replace a real baby they never had because that would have been extremely sad.  Instead these woman were just plain bonkers!!


----------



## angel83

I feel very sorry for them though.


----------



## Trishy

I did find it strange seeing  a baby on a baking tray in the oven!!  They were very life like if not a little scarey!


----------



## weeza82

The head on the baking tray reminded me of Toy Syory, when Woody gets trappedin the brats bedroom and all the mutilated toys come out. There is a baby dolls head on  a meccano spiders body (??). Anyone else remember that?

Trishy did you get much sleep last night? If it were me I would have slept soundly, cos nothing ever wakes me (nothing!!) but I imagine other people would have seen every hour!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Yes Weeza I slept ok surprisingly for me.  Usually when I am nervous I don't sleep well but I was tired enough last night.  The only thing that wakes me every night at the minute is these hot flushes.  Does anyone else have experience of them?  When should they go away?  I assumed it would stop once the injections started but I get to the point where I want to rip all my clothes off I am so hot but I think my boss might be a bit shocked!!


----------



## Trishy

Can someone tell me how to add a ticker.  I have the url address I need from tickerfactory.com but am not sure where to paste it into when I go to my profile.

Thanks


----------



## Trishy

Got it working!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Trishy know exactly what you mean i was on the waiting list from 1st appointment with prof maclure till treatment started approx 2 years because he had a car accident before that as well and in the end he didnt even do any of my treatment.


----------



## Trishy

Is he a bad sign with all these accidents!  Maybe I am better off going to the other doctors!  I always assumed I was delayed because it was his list I was on and that was that.  However when I complained once I was told if I joined the list of one of the other doctors I would need to go back to the start on their list which would be going backwards.  So I persevered on this list and what do you know, I don't even see Professor McClure for my first scan!  It all seems a bit of a farce to fob you off.  I also can't understand why I had to start nasal spray on 13th December when egg collection is not until 5th February.  I know they are behind with Christmas etc but surely we are better waiting on the list for another few weeks rather than taking synarel for so long.  The nurse told me it would normally only be a couple of weeks you are taking it but now it is about 6 weeks which seems a lot more stress on the body than necessary.  Maybe it's just me moaning!!!


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon everyone,

Trishy, that's great news about all your eggs you must be so delighted and excited, and I'm sure a little nervous too!!

I met prof McClure years ago and thought he was very nice, he was the person who originally put me on clomid about a million years ago!!

Weeza, that quote is sooooo not uplifting or inspiring!! if anything it's depressing! It's basically saying make the most of a bad lot, the bad lot being yourself!!! I think I'll have to buy you a new calender!!!!

Angel, I hope your feeling a little better today. Is the plan still the same or are you reconsidering everything and keeping your options open?

I hope everyone else is having a good day.

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Hi Mary, 

Had a quick flick at the upcoming uplifting quotes. I really do need a new calender   

How are you keeping?

Like your new ticker Trishy!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Weeza, I thought it was relevant! Maybe the Easter bunny will bring more than eggs!  If not I can eat myself unconscious with Creme Eggs seeing as everyone else seems to reckon they help cheer you up!!

Mary - Yes he seems OK from only meeting him once in over a year!  I was put on clomid for a full year at the start by my GP.  I think that was a bit excessive as surely they could tell after 5 months or so that it wasn't right for me.  I also had a blood test every month for a full year to see if I was ovulating or not but as my cycles were irregular (35-45 days) I had to keep changing the day I went in each month, sometimes day 14, sometimes as late as day 21.  So I was at the doctor's every single month for a year which again I think was excessive considering when I went to the RFC for ICSI the first thing they did was a blood test on day 1 of my cycle and they could tell straight away that I was ovulating no problem


----------



## Trishy

By the way Weeza.  Is that your labrador you have pinned to the ground to pose for a photo??!!!  I have a black lab and I know they don't sit still for a second, especially when a camera is pointed at them so I assume you had to use some gentle persuasion!!  My dog is my wee baby, spoilt rotten!


----------



## weeza82

Haha, yes that is Ruby, our much-loved black lab. DH is pinning her down for the Christmas photo with the antlers  . My brothers dog is a golden lab called Amber and i have never seen a dog like it for posing. She would sit for hours!!!!! What age is your dog and what's its name? 

I am going home for a creme egg. Have a nice evening ladies and enjoy your creme egg if you are having one!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Seriously girls you are all going to turn into Creme Eggs!!!  I think you all need help!  And if you don't stop talking about them I am in danger of joining you!

My dog is called...wait for it....Elvis!  He is 3 1/2 black lab and is such a menace but I love him to bits.  I found my engagement ring in his mouth the other night so that was lucky!  Nearly had to work my way through his poos for the next 2 weeks!

I will try to get a pic of him put next to my name too.


----------



## tedette

Ladies,

I am delighted to see that I am not the only member of the board who lavishes their maternal instincts on their pets! 

And we think people with plastic babies are mad?! 

However, I am very jealous of you having pictures of your furry babies on your signature...how do I get mine on!?!  

Tedette


----------



## janners1

Hi Girls,

Trishy your dog is adorable!!! I can't believe he had your engagement ring in his mouth - eek!!

Well I am just home from my first appointment at Origin. I did not realise it would take so long and was about to pass out with hunger by the end of it!! DH had his third SA done and his count has DOUBLED to 10 million but his motility has gone from 24% to 10% and his abnormals are the same at 97%. So no better. And there was me thinking it couldn't get any worse    !!  So they recommended ICSI as I thought they would and we just call up on my next period when we want to start. Just gotta sit down and figure out the dates as I am away for 5 days in March, but hopefully we can work around that and begin treatment at end of March. 

Seems so real now...when they are explaining the procedure to you it just makes it so real. I am eager to start though.

DH had the cheek to almost pass out when they were taking his blood. The nurse was roaring at him!! He is such a wuss. He said the thought of that big needle going up my privates (LOL) made him feel queasy! He said he didn't know if he could be there for the egg collection incase he passed out!!  

He also said he was gonna get 3 starbucks espressos and a bottle of Jack Daniels for the way home, since his SA was so crap again the healthy living mustn't be working!

OH FLIP I have to tell you what happened to me at my session with Infant Trainer. It was mortifying. Well I pretty much keeled over!!! He made me do some hard core cardio first...I had to race him 5km on the rower then sprint uphill at a harder gradient every minute for 8 minutes, then I had to race him at varying levels on the cross trainer for 10 minutes and lastly a 2km sprint race on the bikes. My heart rate was at 185bpm!!!!!! So then we got off and stood on the reverse crunch machine thing and I started seeing stars after all that racing. Tried to blink my way out of it, but it got worse and worse so I had to lay down!!!!!!!   

I was OK after a minute but it was embarrassing!!!!     Although I did get up and do the rest of the session but he was giving me some stick. I think I shall blame AF - I am always crap in the gym the first couple of days of my cycle!!!!! Couldn't tell a hot young 18 year old that though!!!

Same time again next week - I may eat a banana before I go!!   

Think all that exertion deserves a creme egg tonight!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Great news Trishy re ur scan going so well.  Hope all goes well on Sunday too.  Doc Traub at times says the most tactless things at the most inappropriate times but he's good.  

Janners glad that at long last the ball is rolling for u.  THe worst is always the wait!  U & me could end up cycling 2gether!


S

xx


----------



## janners1

Oh that would be cool to have someone to cycle with Shoppinqueen!! Hopefully they can take me at that time cause it's ideal for me!

Tedette you can add your puppy picture in the profile part where you choose your avatar. Just choose to upload your own picture instead of the star you have.

BTW they did NOT give me a lecture about being too young for 2 embryos. I was QUITE offended!!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Wish I had the prob of youth!!!!

S

XXX


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.  I'm not good again I hear you say.  My Nan had a tumour removed from her bladder last year and then had radiotherapy afterwards.  Her health went downhill and in April, she went into a residential home.  In May we were told that she had weeks possibly months to live but a miracle happened and she got better until Christmas.  Since then she's got worse again and at first the doctor thought it was due to her getting bugs that are about.  Today, doctor gets called out and they think it's the beginning of the end.  Mum thinks we're looking at months but we have to take it day by day.  Nan has had a good life and does believe in afterlife and has said that when she dies, she'll be with her husband (he died back in June 2000).  For me, the hardest thing is that it's unlikely she'll live to see me having a baby.  Nan is closer to me than her other grandchildren.  She doesn't have quality of life anymore due to being too tired to take part in activities in the home which she had been doing.  Mum has said that due to this, it'll be better if she goes sooner rather than later.  I don't want my Nan to suffer but I know that if I could get pg before she dies, that'll make her so happy.  My cousin got married 2 weeks after DH and I, he and his wife had a LO back in March 05 and are expecting another in April.  My sister had a baby back in October 06 and is expecting in August.  I don't want Nan to suffer but the thought of her dying before I get pg is heartbreaking  .  Whichever happens is going to be so hard.  Looks like I'm praying that DH and I get on the list for treatment and that we get on it from when we first saw a consultant and due to this get called not long after.  I really could have done without this news this week as it's 3 years ago that I started getting early signs of pg.  If the pg back in February 05 had lasted, I would have been the 2nd grandchild to have a baby.  DH has said I have to get over what hapened in February 05, maybe I'm being oversensitive but so many of our friends/family have had babies in the last 3 years.


----------



## janners1

Sorry about your Nan Cate


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, glad the scan went well.  I know what you mean about the scan being over so quickly.  I questioned our long d/reg as well but if we waited until the next month and waited to start until our day 21 then we would have missed our current EC date.

Weeza, how many of those 12 creme eggs are left??

Janners, that was funny about your DH!  I don't think he would see too much at egg collection.  I need to lie down after just reading about all the exercise the personal trainer had you doing never mind actually doing it!!  

Cate, sorry to hear about your Nan.

Fiona


----------



## angel83

Hi Ladies

Im back, after an awful day yesterday i called Dr Moohans office today to say i was stopping the clomid cause it hated me. And  he has changed me to Tamoxifen 20mg day 2 - 6 of cycle. So im back feeling more positive  about trying something new.

So sorry Cate, Thats awful news.

Hi to everyone, thanks Mary C for the PM

Angel83


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi 

So sorry Cate about ur news.  There are no words I can say to help you - all I can say is that my Nan was terminally ill & was given 2 months & lived 2 years.  U never know & maybe by then you'll have a LO

Thinking of u

S

xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Janners glad your appointment went well, that was some workout you had, how did you keep up!!!!!!!!!

Cate sorry to hear about your nan...

Angel glad to see you are more positive and trying something different hopefully you have better luck....

Had my appointment with origin today, got my drugs and hundreds of syringes!!!!!! Start on Saturday - kinda looking forward to it...

Hi to everyone else!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

We were told May last year that Nan had weeks maybe months to live so she's done well to get this far.  I'm just feeling sensitive at the moment.


----------



## janners1

Trishy I meant to say that was great news about your scan!! I'm sure you are excited to see how many eggs you end up with!

Angel, great news about you trying Tamoxifen, I'm glad it has put you in positive form and here's a little sprinkling of baby dust for some extra luck  
   

Weeza, what is the uplifting thought for today, and more importantly, how many creme eggs did you eat last night??!! I think twitchy face is for when the male doctor asks you how many times a month you have sex!!     That's what mine did yesterday anyway!!

I could hardly pull myself out of bed this morning, my stomach is so sore from all the 'core' work yesterday.


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone. 

Janners, glad the appointment went well. My Dh has similar SA results and I now have him on a strict supplements regime!!!! Don't know if it will do any good, but hey, you won't know if you don't go   I had to have a lie down after reading your exploits with the infant trainer     It was so funny. I don't know if it was intentional but, my God, it made me laugh!!!!! Just think, no pain no gain. 

Missy, I am so sorry, I didn't realise you had your appointment yesterday as well. How exciting to be starting on Sat.   

Cate, I am really sorry to hear about your nan.   

Trishy, Elvis is soooo lovely. Have you papers for him? Could he and Ruby become "acquainted" perhaps? They would make lovely puppies!!!!!

Angel, hope the Tamoxifen works out well for you  


Hi shoppingqueen and everyone else Wednesday morning PMA to you all    

Creme egg update: Dh had 2 (!), I had 1 and the dog snaffled one cos DH had left the box sitting on the work top and Ruby grabbed one when we weren't looking.  

Todays quote is ......"Truth alone wounds". Ouch. Who the hell writes these things 

Good news for me, I finally got a date, my HSG is Fri 29th Feb. I am sooo happy to finally get the date and it feels like another tiny step in the right direction   Couldn't help grinning all last night. AF will be due around 24/25th Feb. What if I am still "on " does that make a difference? You know the way it says no inprotected sex frpm the day of your last AF till the HSG, well DH is quite pleased/relieved that AF will be due  before it so no having to buy condoms!!!!! (imagine how happy I would be if I were had a date for Tx instead of for an HSG  )

Can't believe so many of you are possibly starting Tx soon. I want to start too!!!! Once the tests are all out of the way, we will look at the whole situation again and see if we can't scrape the money together for Origin form somewhere. 

Chat later, 

happy Weeza xxx


----------



## janners1

Weeza how exciting!!!!!!! Lots of people actually get preggo right after the HSG as it has a 'clearing out' affect! They told me that the day I was having mine. Plus the good thing is that you get your results right then and there as it is happening, which is great. DH's sperm count doubled, and I have no doubts that it was down to the supplements he started. I told him he needed to give it three months to make a real change, I think by the time we go for treatment his motility will have improved too.

My hubber reacted the same way when I told him about my keeling over yesterday...he said serves me right for thinking rude thoughts about an infant!! 

Missy I forgot to say how exciting that you start your treatment on Saturday!!! When you phoned Origin to say you wanted to start were you able to that month? I was just wondering how often it happens that they can't take you the month you want to go and make you wait to the next month. 

Everyone seems to be really moving forward with tests/treatment and feeling positive - must be that good talking to MaryC gave us last week!!!


----------



## chelle27

hey all  
this is my fist time posting in this thread and I just wanted to say hello. Ive been reading some of the posts and theres so much positive energy in here its amazing!.

My story is so far unknown reasons for being unable to conceive - I have been undergoing investigation since I was 20 (am now 2 but seem to be getting somewhere finally!

Havnt started any treatments yet but this month were doing blood tests for me and SA for DP next appointment isnt till May tho hopefully we will get a referral to RVH to start fertility treatment .

Got AF today after it deciding for the 1st time in years to be a week late - isnt it strange how every month you expect a miracle to happen!!!.

chelle xx


----------



## weeza82

Hey chelle, glad you came and joined us!!!!  My Dh and I are in the same position as you, undergoing all the investigations at the mo. It can be frustrating waiting but needs must!!!!  It must be worse for you waiting since you were 20!!!! Gald things are starting to go the right way for you now.  

Can anybody tell me, is HSG and lap & dye the same thing? I don't think they are but I'm not sure


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Afternoon girls

Welcome Chelle, I havnt been here long myself. We are currently waiting for an appointment to go back to Altnagelvin to see Dr Moohan and see what our next step is.  DP has to get his SA repeated also as it wasnt brilliant.  Ive had all the test done and they all seem clear.

Wezza - The lap and Hsg are different.  The lap is  minor surgery where they put a camera (I think) into your womb and tubes to look around.  they make an incision in your belly button.  The HSG (which I had in October)  is where inject dye into your to tubes to see if they are blocked, they also take xrays to see any adhesions or abnormalities. The hsg is not surgery they insert the dye through your cervix.  If you need any advice about it give me a shout because its still fresh in my memory.  

Janners - Glad your appointment went well.  I also laughed when I read about your gym session.......sorry!!

Cate - So sorry to hear about your nan


----------



## weeza82

Babyhope, is it uncomfortable? They have given me a note for my GP to write a prescription for Voltarol, just in case.


----------



## chelle27

yeah ive attempted the hsg twice before but it failed as it was too painful when they tried to inject in the dye , am going to give it a third attepmt and make sure i load up on painkillers first lol. Im supposed to have a lap too but somehow have discovered a real fear of anasthetic so much to my consultants' frustration ive said no - so hes unsure if the hsg is going to be sufficient.


----------



## janners1

Hi Weeza,

I got the dye test done in May. I nearly died when I went to get my prescription from my doc for the Voltarol and he gave me 28 'just incase'. That made me SOOOO nervous. But honestly - I didn't feel a thing. It wasn't as bad as I imagined, you don't feel the dye or anything, just kinda awkward sitting there all clamped open...but don't worry about pain or anything. I didn't need to take any of the pain medication afterwards either.

Weirdly I got really emotionally during mine and cried. The nurse said this was not uncommon and she gave me a hug. She was so nice.

Hi Chelle!!!!!!! You must be very patient having been under investigation for 8 years! I hope they find something out for you. What is great about this place is that there will be someone who is at the same stage as you, and someone who is a little ahead of you, or all the way ahead of you - and everyone can give you advice on what to expect next. It's the best thing ever!! Then as you move along the chain you will be giving advice to people who are just starting out too  

I think I will have a miracle EVERY month! I'll never give up hope....hopefully.


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Hi Wezza,

Yes its a little uncomfortable, its like slight AF cramping when the dye is going through your tubes.  I want given any tablets, I was just "advised" to take two painkillers an hour before it, which I did. I got slight bleeding for a day afterwards which is normal.  

I was so worried about it because I heard of someone who had it done and it was so painful because her tubes were blocked, I was shaking uncontrolably.  So you should try and relax (easier said then done).  The worst part is like Janners said being clamped open, its a bit undignified.


----------



## janners1

Yeah it is different for everyone, but you definitely have to take your mind to another dimension while you are lying there. Like you would do for a smear. I personally like to think about Brad Pitt in Fight Club, or Hugh Jackman as Wolverine. Those thoughts can keep my mind occupied for hours!!

On a different note, I have just been to spin class and Infant Trainer told the other two trainers about my 'episode' yesterday and they were all doing impressions of me fainting and saying I only did it to get mouth to mouth. My face was purple!


----------



## weeza82

Dignity is out the door then!!!!   Better get used to it!!! I have booked the day off work, so if it's bad I will go home and chill on the sofa with a hot water bottle, some painkillers, a creme egg (!) and some cuddles off the dog!!! Just the same as every month with the AF cramps. Thanks for the advice folks. Will probably have more questions nearer the time!!!


----------



## weeza82

OMG, i can't believe he told other trainers!!! Is there no confidentiality clause or something? I admire your dedication with the trainer and the spinning class on top of your appointment yesterday!!! 

I will be thinking of Eddie Cahill (Det Don Flack in Csi New York). He is the other love of my life after DH   DH is fully aware as well. HEddie is top of my "top 5" list!!   Although Wolverine and Brad Pitt in Fight Club (definitely not Troy) would work also   Or WIll Smith in Bad Boys.


----------



## cathy2

hi weeza,
          thanks for the reply dont know if im in the right place but ya can let me know   i will tell u a bit abt my self   im 28 dp 39 we have had all the tests nothing found to be wrong apart from me having factor 5 it doesnt affect me getting pg as far as i know just more of a chance of getting clots,
          I had natural pg 4 1/2 yrs and went into premature labour at 26 weeks and also had pre eclampsia  sadly he only lived 4 days and we have been ttc ever since with no joy   i have done 2 doses of clomid 6 months at a time  but docs didnt want to flag my ovaries too much if nothing wrong.
          we had appointment in rvh back in nov and was offered ivf with dr mc clure he said the waiting list was abt 9 months but i had to c blood speacialist first to c how he would proceed because of the factor 5 and that would mean the wait would b 12 months. 
          i just dont know wat happens now or if i could find out where im at on list and how far in advance do they let you know when tx starts.
          sorry for going on a bit but thats me   any info girls cheers cathy.


----------



## janners1

That's what I said!!!!!! Flippin' client confidentiality doesn't seem to exist!

Have you seen Will Smith in I Am Legend? When he is doing the chin ups....hubba hubba!!  

You were just right to book the day off work - you so deserve pampering after going through that. I did the same thing and lay up stuffing myself with chocolate. I was a *wee bit* disappointed that I didn't see any of the blue dye on it's way back out again. They give you this pad the size of a blinkin' pillow and you put it on expecting it to be covered in blue stuff, but nothing! I did wonder where that stuff went afterwards!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

OMG, I was going to ask do you see anything afterwards   I am sitting here sniggering away at the thought of it all. People are probably wondering why   !

I haven't seen I am Legend yet. Trying to think who else is fine.......Who else is on my list............. I really can't remember. Strange. DH and I had this conversation not that long ago. 

Good to see you over here Cathy. So sorry to read about your loss.  . What is Factor 5? It's great that you are already on the waiting list.


----------



## cathy2

hiya weeza,
                not too sure myself     but your 5 times more likely to develop clots it just means if i get pg i have to go straight onto injections everyday and when im having tx an injection of clexane everyday and stop 24 hrs b4 ec.                    thanks for the hugs.


----------



## janners1

Hi Cathy,

So sorry for your loss. I had a friend lose a baby at 30 weeks and it was just awful.    

I don't know too much about the rvh waiting lists but I think there are a few girls undergoing treatment there who can maybe tell you more. I think maybe you can phone and see how far down the list you are? But 9 - 12 months does sound about right.


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Hi Cathy 

welcome, so sorry to hear about your loss   ^hugme, must have been awful.  I got pg 5 years ago and misscarried at 11 weeks and not a whiff of a BFP since either .  We have had all tests and all that was found was Dfs sperm slightly abnormal, he has to have it repeated.  We are waiting to go back and see Dr Moohan at altnagelvin, we were told that he will prpbably refer us for iui. 

Wezza and Janners my mum always said that if you going to have a baby then you can throw away your dignity, I guess shes right.


----------



## Trishy

Hi everyone - -I have only been off line for 24 hours and I can't keep track of the craic!

Weeza - Elvis and Ruby can have a good old try but he has had the old knackers cut off so no furry babies for him either!  Not that I want a furry baby! 

Janners - thanks for your congrats on my first scan.  I know it's early days but at least the first step is over me and now just hoping to see a good result for my second scan to decide if I am ready for egg collection.  I felt a bit down last night after being happy all day but i think that was because reality set in again and I had to tell myself it is no guarantee of anything and now it's time to concentrate on the next step.  I won't let myself get excited just yet as i know it's a long way to fall if it doesn't work.

Chelle - hello and welcome.  Good luck with whatever comes your way.  I understand about AF being late.  Mine didn't come for 52 days one time when I was at the stage of going to the doctor for the very first time and I was worried about why we weren't getting pregnant.  I definitely think stress affects it.  Once I calmed down a bit it went back to being fairly regular.  I really hope you get answers soon.

Fiona - thanks.  At least I can look back at each stage and say it wasn't as bad as I was expecting so bring it on!!!  Whatever it takes!

Angel - I am glad things are moving in a different direction and the new medication has given you a lift.  Maybe it's just what you need for it to work.  Think positively.

Cathy - I am on Professor McClure's list and I was phoning once a month to see where I was on the list.  It was mental torture though because I quite often went backwards but we got to the top in the end.  He has a motorbike accident which pushed me back 7 weeks but at least you won't have that.  If I did it again I wouldn't phone too often so I don't get as frustrated but they will tell you if you want to know.  Maybe it will help you to know where you stand.  If it's his private list (which I was on for this cycle and am on his NHS list still) then it did take the full 12 months rather than 9 that I was also told.  I don't mean to sound all negative but just be prepared to be patient.  I wish someone had told me the truth while I was on the list rather than being fobbed off every time I phoned by telling me oh yes just another month.  Sorry - this is not very uplifting.  Hope I have not annoyed you but I just don't want you going through the same frustration I did.


----------



## SUNNY2007

dont think hsg and lap and dye are the same thing but not sure when i had my 2 laparoscopys i had to have them under general anae it sounds like you girls had hsg under local maybe just different policies in different hospitals.  HSG from what i can remember from my nursing in gynae days is more of an xray of your reproductive system and they put the dye in to show everything up..... the laprascopy is a much more investigative were they insert cut 3 small holes in your abdomen insert a camera and pump you full of air then insert the dye via a catheter.  As far as i can remember the HSG just insert the dye.  Although lap is more complicated it sounds like your hsg on its own is more painful because you are awake.    I really could be wrong about these details but i know thats what happened when i had mine.  The pain i had afterwards was more caused from the pain of having all that excess air in my belly and a little tender from were the catheter had been, because my job is very heavy as i am a nurse i was advised to stay off work for 7 days.


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

Janners/Bionic Woman, I was feeling faint reading about your exercise!! that's not normal!!!!  Tell me is the infant trainer good looking? I'm sure your DH is a little nervous letting you out in the gym with him about, he knows first hand how fond you are to the younger man!!!  But you know being the OLD woman of 30 that you are  means that if this young lad knew how old you are, you might as well be telling him your 65, remember when you were a teenager you thought being 30 was ancient!!!! LOL

Hi Cathy, welcome to the thread, you've been through an awful lot. I hope that you manage to get your BFP whenever your turn for IVF comes up. I have APS, I wonder if factor 5 is the same, although I've never heard aps referred to as factor 5!!!  anyway if not the same then similar, blood prone to clotting. I was on Clexane throughout me pregnancy and aspirin too, they weren't taking any chances with me!! I'm on clomid at the moment, sorry it didn't work for you as it would have been alot easier than all the waiting and more invasive tx. It must be very hard to know you conceived naturally once and it just won't happen again, you and Dh must be a very strong couple to have dealt with so much.

Sunny, I hope you and the babies are keeping well!

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Janners i worried about wondering whether we would be able to start tx the next month, i worried right up to when i phoned the clinic with my day 1 date....We were lucky enough to get started without having to wait the next month, i think they tell you this just incase there is a small chance they are busy...

Missy xx


----------



## cathy2

a big thank you to all u ladies    
you r all making me feel really welcome and thanks for the advice mary aspirin was mentioned too,
i looked into ivf and factor 5 and there was an american study that seems to suggest that ladies with it take really
well to ivf something abt implantion anyway a big thanks again    and good luck to everyone


----------



## MISSY97

Hi cathy and chelle

Hope you find this site of use to yous, it has been a great help to me.  All the girls are great and they can help with a lot of question you may have..

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Angel, glad you have got something new and I hope it works

Missy, when is your EC?  Did they not give you a pen to do the stims injections rather than a syringe?

Chelle, welcome to the thread.  I know what you mean about late periods giving you the hope that you are pregnant only for it to arrive a few days later.

Janners, poor you at the gym! but it did make me laugh.

Cathy, welcome to the thread.  You can call the RFC on 028 9063 5871 to find out where you are on the list.  Are you on the NHS and private list?  The NHS list depends on the board you are living in and the private depends on your consultant.  Before both our private treatments Dr McManus called us to confirm that we still wanted to start, this was about 3 weeks before the start.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

E/C is about the 6 March all being well.....The syringes are for d/r with suprefact......I do get a pen for stims...

I had the same experience with late periods, my last one waiting for my tx to start was 54 days, usually about 38 i am quite irregular but this was the longest by far in the last year or two......But i reckon stress has a lot to do with it...

Missy


----------



## mel28

Hi all,

Its ages since i last checked in and the board seems to have gotten very busy all of a sudden, (it seems like no-one is that busy at work!) I'll have to take my time and read back through all the posts to familiarise myself with all the new ones but hello to everyone and hope you're all doing ok esp fionab, sunny and maryc and other oldies!! I'm going to have to check in ever day from now on to keep up.

I was up in the Royal on sunday morning at 9, (its not natural being up @ 6.30 on a Sunday) for my blood tests so all being well i should receive my schedule in the post in the next few days as due to start DR on valentines day, very romantic  from the looks of it there might be a few of us cycling together so it will be nice to have company.

someone was asking abouts HSG and lap/dye's.  A HSG is an x-ray examination, its like a smear but they pass a very fine tube into your cervix and inject about 20mls of a "dye" that shows up on x-rays into your uterus which then passes through your tubes.  the dye is injected as you are being x-rayed so you'll know there and then whether your tubes are OK.  most girls only get a bit of period type cramping if anything at all so a couple of painkillers a bit before hand is normally enough.  you should be fine after, you'll not see anything coming out after as dye is clear and sticky, the blue dye is only used for the laprascopic exam.  you don't get any sedatives or local anesthetic for hsg but you'll be out cold for lap- its done as sonny said in theatre through a couple of small holes in abdomen wall.  I know all this as I'm a radiographer and have seen many many hsg's in my day as well as having to have one done myself in the presence of my colleagues!!!  

I'm going to have a moan now- its been making my blood boil all day and DH is away so I've no-one to rant at so I'll torture you lot instead!  a woman came in for a scan of her baby today and not only was she 30mins late for her appointment, which i cannot stand, she was absolutely reeking of ****.  she didn't care if anything was wrong with her baby or not, all she wanted to know was the sex and when i told her what it was she was raging it wasn't what she wanted!!! I've been so mad all day, some people DO NOT deserve to have babies, I'd love to be able to tell them to shut up and be grateful they're pregnant at all but you just have to say nothing.  F**king b**ch!!!! excuse me but i feel better now.

I'll chat you later not that I've got that off my chest,
Mel.


----------



## janners1

Evening all,

Just took a booking for a wedding in 2010    

Missy that's good to know that they were able to take you for the month you wanted. I would worry about mine getting pushed back and me having to put off treatment till after wedding season.

MaryC Infant Trainer (I call him Hot Trainer in my head) is very good looking and definitely does not look 18, not that that makes it legal!! He is muscly but not overly so, I particularly like the exercises that involve me having to lean against him or grab his legs LOL!!   DH is well used to my gym crushes by now and just laughs at me when I take beamers!! He quite rightly thinks I am ridiculous at times. 

Trishy it must just be a total rollercoaster of emotions - I know in any normal month mine can swing from one way to another at the drop of a hat - but to be dealing with the tx and the pressure we all put on ourselves for it to succeed...it is just huge.

Did I tell you that Dr Farrag told us yesterday that we had a 37% of ISCI working? That was better than I expected. The nurse who saw us (Ballentine) said she has twins and the embryologist is expecting twins and they have never had treatment - it's an inside joke that it's because they are breathing the meds in all day.


----------



## crazykate

Hi Cathy & Chelle hope you're both well!  Any ?'s please ask away we're all more than happy to help.

Cate really sorry to hear about your nan - thinking of you!

Missy - u nervous yet....I remember doing my first jab and all I could think about was where I was going to stick it (the needle that is)

Janners how on earth did you keep up with that youngster and then do a spinning class too??

MaryC how you holding out this weather?

Anita where arrrrrrrrrrre you?  Hope everythings ok with you (must be busy with the decor)

Hiya Fiona, Angel, Trishy, Weeza, Babyhope, Shoppingqueen hope you're all well.

Sunny how's the twins doing?

Hoping to start next tx on Feb AF.  Missy don't forget you're supposed to do the jabs at about the same time everyday..... my words of wisdom are don't do it too early in the morning cos it means having to get up early on the weekends  

Haven't really been posting cos I'm waiting for next AF and haven't really got much to report but I am trying to keep up with everyone!  

Mel it always seems to me that those who don't want find it easiest to conceive I wonder what their attitude would be should they find themselves in the positon we find ourselves in.  Can't believe her attitude she should be grateful she's been blessed!

Kate


----------



## cathy2

thanks fiona for the number im on the nhs waiting   
  wish u all the best on your tx i pray u get ur bfp  
thanks everybody u all so nice and helpful


----------



## MISSY97

Mel completely typical, how do you scan pregnant women that must be so hard...I think i would fall to pieces every time..

Some people don't know how lucky they are they take getting pregnant for granted....

It really winds me up too...

Missy xx


----------



## janners1

Hi Mel,

It's too hard to work when there might be someone here to chat with instead        We talk about very important things like creme eggs and Brad Pitt.  

I'll bet your job is hard at times having to deal with women like that. Poor little baby in there having to take in that smoke and also deal with the fact that his/her mummy is disappointed in their sex. That makes me sad  

Makes sense that I didn't see any blue dye come out of me then. So when people talk about the blue dye test do they mean a lap or a hsg? Because Dr Heasley said to me "Did you have that awful old blue dye test, it's a terrible thing to get done" and I kinda thought in my head - it wasn't really THAT bad. But if he meant the lap and I misunderstood....then that makes more sense.

Am I making sense!!

There's a  lot of girls here gonna be cycling together - it's great!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Janners we saw the same consultant and nurse for our first consultation also....    I was surprised at the success rates also, better than i thought which is good....          

What did you think of Dr Faraq Laid back or what?

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Lol Cate, not nervous yet but there is still time!!!! First injection will be nerve racking!!!!!!!!!!
      

Cate i was going to take it in the morning about 7ish, i start work at 8 so it would be kinda hard to take a bit later, i work every saturday so it is a tuesday and sunday i have to worry about getting up...Which will be quite hard for me to get up at, not a good riser........

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Mel, welcome back.  Good luck on Sunday morning, I'm glad you are so close to starting IVF.  I know what you mean about people getting pregnant without seeming to care about the baby.

Janners, that is good news about the odds they are giving you for ICSI working.  

Missy, I am going to take stims in the morning as I take the d/reg spray at 7 in the morning and evening, so I will be up anyway.  If you need to know anything about d/reg then I think I am the world expert by this stage!!  The stims injections are fine - my advice would be to get all ready but just don't look while you are doing the injection.  May sound strange but I found it worked and told others who felt it worked as well.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks Fiona

I am thinking about taking mine at 7 also as i start work at 8 most days.  It's just the getting up!!!!!!!

Anita where have you gone!!!! You have gone very quiet....

Missy xx


----------



## janners1

Missy Dr Farraq was so laid back he was horizontal!! Although I did like the little map he drew. And he did laugh at us quite a bit - especially when DH said he didn't think he would be able to watch the big needle going into me during EC!!! I liked him though, he was so matter of fact about it all, which we both liked. My GP is almost too caring and sympathetic, he would have me bawling every time I see him!! 

The nurse was lovely too, explained everything really well. I am so relieved I found this forum, all you girls who are ahead of me in treatment and know so much and have such good advice!!


----------



## MISSY97

The map was a good guide help us follow the whole thing better...He did just sit there and made wee sniggers every now and again...I liked him too some consultants can be too formal, he made you relax more...      

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Missy, I have found with the d/reg spray that I can take the spray at 7 then go back to bed at the weekends.  I did this with the stims injections the last time as well.  No point in wasting a lie-in because if this works we will have to get used to less sleep.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

You have a point...........fingers crossed !!!!!!!Good Luck


----------



## mel28

Missy, made my career choices long before IF journey, can't say I'd be that keen if i had to decide now but i love my work and mostly can control my urge to shout and scream at unworthy parents   

janners- blue dye refers to nasty lap exam- not hsg, (were very gentle and nice in xray!),

I'm going to say something very contreversal now- I hate cream eggs- the only type of choc that never passes my lips!  can i still talk to you or am i now an outcast?  (If it helps, i do love Brad Pitt!) 

Mel


----------



## janners1

GASP!!!!!!!!!!! How....why....what is wrong with you!!!!    

I'm giving you the twitch face here, which I save for special occasions!!!    

Creme eggs are like little slices of heaven!!!!

OK I shall forgive since you like Brad - what chocolate do you like


----------



## janners1

Can we also clear up once and for all how you actually spell cream/creme eggs I keep changing my mind and I don't have one here to check


----------



## Fionab

It is creme eggs!  

Is it just me or do they seem smaller than when I was young (I know it is a long time ago!!).

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Time for my bed but just to say to all those anxious about starting treatment there is nothing to worry about.  I was freaked out about the whole thing but now am surprisingly calm and want to pass on that calmness to everyone else who is getting nervous.  

First I read somewhere that the nasal spray was terrible, which it's not - no taste or anything and I take mine 7am and 7pm so in the mornings at weekends I can spray while half asleep then lie back and fall asleep again!  

Then I was terrified of the injections as I have a serious phobia of needles (my mum once had to trick me to get an injection while I was young and told me I was going to the doctor for another reason then he stabbed me!!).  Anyway, once I did the first injection it was dead on.  I do it below my belly button and if you squeeze your skin hard enough you don't even feel the needle going in and then plunge down with your thumb and bingo it's over.  I am so surprised how easy it is so nothing to worry about there.  Personally I wanted to be alone the first time so I could concentrate without being watched so I sent DH out for a fish supper!  Now I don't mind who watches.  There is the smallest feeling like being nipped after you take the needle out but that goes in about 2 minutes and no blood in sight!  I promise nothing to worry about.

Next worry was the first scan and again over and done with in literally one minute, no pain or embarrassment. So now I am prepared for 2nd scan and then egg collection which I am nervous about but if the rest of the journey so far is anything to go by it won't be as bad as I think it's going to be.  Will keep you posted!

What I am trying to say to all those about to start treatment is there really is nothing to worry about so try to relax and focus on why we are all putting ourselves through this if you do find it tough going.  Be brave and hopefully you will be pleasantly surprised how much easier it is than you thought.  Good luck girls..


----------



## Trishy

Sorry me again!  After all that reassurance, can anyone reassure me about what actually happens the day of egg collection, how do they make you drowsy?  A needle?  Where? And does it hurt?  I was told you are in a side ward for an hour after?  Is it all ok?


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

Busy here last night!! Its fantastic so many are starting Tx in the near future. I feel quite left out !!! (but in a good way, iykwim)  . Seriously though, you all deserve fantstic news I hope you all get lovely BFP's, so here is lots of lovely pma and babydust for you all         

Hi Mel, good to "meet" you   i can but at the same time can't believe your story about the woman in for a scan. It beggars belief. When we went for our inital appointment in Craigavon in Dec, we had to walk past all the heavily pregnant women in their jammies, out for a quick puff. It's so disgusting. Why   Can't believe she was disappointed with the sex. I was saying either last week or early this week that sometimes I want to shake people cos they really don't appreciate what they have or are cocky about being able to get pg so easily and this woman has went to the top of my list   !!!!

Janners, any work outs planned for today? My Dh is also quite used to my ridiculous crushes and has a good laugh at me, makes for a healthy marriage!! Bit of teasing and banter keeps the mood light in our house when it could quite easily spiral downwards. What I really want to know, are his thighs really nice? What height is he? I like a tall man (even though DH is about an inch shorter than me (I'm 5'9"), they say you marry against type! ) I suppose 2010 is only 2.5 years away for a wedding, but it seems so long away. Do you do many weddings? 

Morning to everyone else. 

Re: Creme eggs. How do you eat yours? 

Weeza


----------



## janners1

Morning  

Trishy thanks for all the info and advice. I think once I get the first injection over me I will be OK. I had a scan when i had my initial investigations and it wasn't too bad, although having to hold in your pee is not good. I guess I am most terrified of the EC. It's the thought of not quite being out but not knowing exactly what is going on around you. Like being really drunk in front of people. I told DH I would be worried about talking rubbish or crying or laughing hysterically or something. I know that when the time comes for that, no matter what anyone tells me, I will be nervous as anything. But I am sure it won't be as bad as I imagine in my head. And certainly not as bad as child birth which, lets face it, is our ultimate goal!!! I look forward to you telling me EC isn't too bad - I'm relying on you for that  

Weeza - Hot Trainer is tall and has v. yummy thighs and legs from doing 5 spin classes a week. I must say I do like to see a nice pair of strong legs on a man.  He also has very nice arms/shoulders. He is total eye candy but he doesn't know it at all, not the cocky type. I definitely think the teasing and banter are good for the marriage, especially when you are going through something so mayjor (as VB would say). My hubby is the same height as me flat, but when I put heels on I am taller. He was all cut when we got measured on Tuesday and we were exactly the same height!! 

Went to Boot Camp circuits last night, which is an hour of extreme torture.    Every week I go I dread it, but when I am coming home I am glad I went. It's like the worst, most horrific kind of workout you can imagine, with the other "Evil Trainer" shouting at you and forcing you to run round a field holding a weight over your head. I know you are thinking I must be a weirdo to enjoy that, but I think I am addicted to adrenaline. So today I take off to recover, unless I fancy spin class tonight.

Last year was my first year in biz, I have 19 weddings booked for this year and 14 for '09 already, it's mad how far in advance people will plan their weddings. I don't take more than 20 or so a year though.


----------



## weeza82

There is nothing better than an oblivious hottie!!!  Nice arms, nice thighs, all good. Where is this wee stunner woking at? Could tempt me to the gym (  yeah right) Circuits sounds horrendous enough to me never mind with the Boot Camp prefix!!!! I think I will sitck to my wee cross trainer at home, which has served more time as a clothes horse than an excerise machine .

Has anyone heard of Lipotrim? It's like an extreme version of Slimfast. A girl in work is doing it which is how I have heard about it. SHe does it through her chemists in Cookstown. you drink 3 shakes a day and eat nothing. She gets weighed and monitored every week and pays £45 a week for the pleasure  Apparently she has lost 2 stone doing it since the start of January. No wonder, when solid food hasn't passed her lips in a month . I just think that the weight will all go on when she eats properly again. She was going to do it till the end of April () to get to her target weight but is crumbling and will do it till Valentines day, then go to the far more sensible and sustainable Weight Watchers. Crackers.

19 weddings is a lot. When is the first one? My sis got married 5 weeks ago. Her photographer was Jim Kerr in Dungannon. i had him too and I LOVE my photos soooo much. Hers are brilliant as well but there is a coldness to them from the harsh winter sun, compared to mine, which were taken in September and had lots of lovely warm sunshine. Do you get many extravagant demands or diva behaviour? I love weddings. I love photography as well, but I really don't have an eye for it . i would dearly love to be able to take fantastic pics. I have a couple of friends getting married in 09 who haven't a photographer booked. Could I give them your number?


----------



## janners1

Weeza, PM on it's way to you  

I couldn't possibly give you the location of my HT as he is MINE and I shall not share him with anyone LOL!!!    

I have never heard of Lipotrim but an extreme version of Slimfast does not sound good. I really think you can't sustain the weight loss from crash dieting like that so your body goes into starvation mode, your metabolism slows waaaay down to prevent you from starving to death, and so when you start eating again the weight goes on even quicker because your metabolic rate is dead basically. I feel bad for people who get sucked into those diets out of desperation for quick results, because it does not tell you this stuff on the packet.

My mum lost over 4 stone on weight watchers and kept it off then went on to be a very successful leader. She is quite passionate about the program so I am an advocate of it because I saw her brill results. 

I love hearing brides say they love their wedding photos. It's the best thing a photographer can hear. I bet Jim is delighted you were so happy. I know what you mean about the difference in the light - so many people don't think of this when they are planning a winter wedding. It makes a HUGE difference to your photography. September/October are my favourite months for weddings. The sunlight is so warm and gorgeous, not to mention the colours of nature.


----------



## Trishy

Hi Janners

I must have missed what your business is?!  My husband and I have just started a side line in wedding stationery about 6 months ago and now Christmas is over, business is really picking up and he already have 6 definite bookings so let's hope the money starts to roll in!!  We will be doing the King's Hall at the end of February so that will be good for business as we did it last September and it seemed to help start the business.

Regarding EC I will try my best to be brave and come out all smiles (probably after a good cry first!)  I am strange because I always cry after events, maybe it's just a wave of relief but people always look at me when I burst into tears after getting injections etc!  But I promise I will be a brave girl and tell you it all went fine!  I am counting on a cup of tea and Creme Egg in the recovery room!!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Trishy & Janners - pms sent to you both

Hi to all of you other ladies!

S

xx


----------



## janners1

Hi Trishy, yeah I am a wedding photographer. I LOVE weddings!! That helps I suppose     

I think it's a great industry to work in. What style is your stationary? 6 bookings is great, the wedding show in Feb will be a great boost to business. 

I bawl too when I am getting stuff done. I have bawled after most of my appointments and I bawled during my hsg, but I think that's because the nurse was being so lovely to me. I can't wait to hear what you think about the EC. Do they give you gas like when you are in labour?


----------



## weeza82

Lovely weddings !!!!!! Trishy, I made all my wedding stationary and did the bulk if my sis's as well, its very satisfying to see it all at the end!!!! I love the wedding show in the Kings Hall. THis is the first time in 4 years I won't be there. I'm married, my sis is married. No excuse to go. It woudl just be weird    I love the catwalk show. It's the same models every year and the male ones just crack me up   I'm glad your business is picking up, everyone wants handmade stationary but no-one really has the time or vision to do it, so Bertha in Kozo was telling me last time i was there. My sis had a winter theme to hers and instead of "wedding invitation" on the front, she had "A winters day....." I love that. 

I want ot get into the wedding industry. My sis and I talked about opening a bridal shop but so many have opened in the past few years. In the main time, I get my name in all the Orders of Services by playing the organ for all my friends!!!! Not really enough to make a living off though!!!

I think the Lipotrim is insane myself. I went to Weight watchers years back and lost a good bit of weight but over the years it has crept on again (and a it more but that's married life, cooking hearty meals for my man etc  ). 

Janners, I would be too intimidated to go near him, i just want to look at him


----------



## janners1

Thanks for the PM Shoppingqueen, I really appreciate it  

Weeza, I think owning a bridal shop would be lovely. I love all the little bits and pieces of a wedding, I always love photographing the wee details like favours/cards/shoes etc. 

If you saw HT you would sign up at the gym immediately!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon everyone,

Kate, delighted to see you back on the thread I was wondering what had happened to you! I'm sure your itching just to get started with tx.

Mel, that's hard going having to scan preg women every day. God love that poor baby with a mother like her!!  Isn't it strange and frustrating how some women only have to have a man look at them and their pregnant!!!!  I know a few people like that!

Janners, It's great that your business is doing so well, what other events/occasions do you do other than weddings?

Trishy, I'm glad to hear the injections are going well, is your abdomen swollen or sore? Lets hope you get loads of eggs, it will all be so worth it when you get your BFP.

I hope everyone else is keeping well.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.  Thanks for all the hugs.  I'm being pulled in 2 directions.  If my Nan dies sooner rather than later, it'll mean a shorter time with little quality of life but she won't see me getting pg.  If she goes on for longer, she might see me getting pg which'll make her really happy but will have longer with little quality of life.  Whichever happens is going to hit hard where it hurts the most.  Was in the cafe that our church has yesterday and my senior leader was in there as well in a meeting with someone.  He had another meeting straight after but he said he'd see me today and I asked him for a hug and he threw his arms round me and told me to hang in there.  I'm having a hard week, it's 3 years ago today that I started to get early signs of pg.  DH has said I shouldn't be looking back and he does have a point but it is hard.  We were talking on Tuesday and the problem is that I'll talk about what I'm thinking/feeling but he bottles things up and gets snappy.  Our senior leader is going to talk to us tonight about it.


----------



## MaryC

Hi Cate,

It's great that you have such great support from your church and especially your senior leader. The situation with your nan is difficult but I think you have to accept that if her quality of life is poor then it's better that she passes away sooner rather than later, I know this will be very hard to accept but I think it is definitely a time to think what's best for her! They say when one life ends another begins, the only think is maybe this will be your own LO. I think that is the only comfort you can take from the situation and I'm sure she'll always be with you whether it's in body or spirit.

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, A bridal shop!!! I think that may be one of those jobs that looks quite good fun and very exciting but the reality might not be so hot! what about all the bridezillas out there? then you have all the teenage girls wanting to come in a try the dresses on for a bit of fun. What about the poor personal hygiene of some of the people that would come into the shop to try on your beautiful dresses. 

There is a bridal shop in portadown, it looks quite big, it has a large curved window. It's just before tesco! Anyway they have the most disgusting dresses I have ever seen and the mother of the bride outfits in the window are so 1980's. Some people haven't got a clue!!

janners, have you had any brides that looked awful? anyone like JORDAN!!!!!

Mary

P.s you know I was just looking at the posts and noticed what an entrepreneurial lot we are, I have my own business too!!


----------



## Trishy

Cate- I am glad you have someone to talk to and I think it will help both of you to talk properly and to hear what your DH is thinking.  Good luck with that.

Mary - Yes only last night I stood sideways in the mirror and noticed a slight swelling of my belly and it's a bit hard.  I do feel crampy and it's a bit sore if I sit down too quickly.  But to be honest I never get period pains so maybe it's just what other girls get every month so I am not going to complain.  As long as it doesn't get to the stage where I think there is something wrong (hyperstimulation for example) then I am not worried about it.  It's the least I can expect from all the drugs.

One good thing, no more hot flushes!!  Yippeee!


----------



## Trishy

We do all sorts of wedding stationery, from hand made to printed.  My husband is a designer as a living so this is just a bit of extra work for him as he already has all the technology side under his belt.  Basically we do whatever the customer wants from scratch so it's all adhoc and quite exciting. I like to think of myself as his sexy PA!!!  If anyone wants a nosey our web site is www.amorwedding.co.uk (sorry to sell myself!  Just incase anyone is bored!)


----------



## cathy2

Thanks for the pm Shoppingqueen    i really dont wont anybody to be sad for me, alot of ladies on this site been through alot more and in a weird way i feel blessed because when i was pg i prayed to God to look after and keep my baby safe so i guess He just doing what i asked    and im privilged to have a angel in Heaven.
      to everbody and thanks for being there


----------



## MaryC

Oh My God Trishy, I just had a look at the website it's great, I'll let anyone I know getting married to go to you. Does your DH design all those cards, they are really beautiful, you got yourself a very talented boy!!!!!!

Now that I've had a look at your website you can have a look at mine, but beware it's children's clothing so don't look if your going to be upset!!! www.refinedesigns.eu

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Mary.  Yes he is very talented!  He does all those designs off the top of his head.  He usually starts by giving people three design options and then when they choose one he takes it from there.  So it amazes me when I think he is doing nothing and within one evening he comes and shows me three new designs based on a particular theme the customer wants the wedding based on.  He must have something going on in that head of his while playing the Play Station!!  We will be at the King's Hall (upstairs) on 22nd Feb if anyone is there!  Sorry there I go again!

Yes I will have a look at your website.  I have 3 nephews and a niece so a good excuse to go kids clothes shopping!

Cathy - You are very brave xx


----------



## weeza82

Wow, all these websites are fantastic. Your designs are lovely Trishy absolutley gorgeous!!  Mary those clothes are adorable!!! I love the skirts and patterned tights soooo lovely!!! I love a wee girl with crazy patterned tights!!!! I am afraid I am not so entrepenurial, i am just a slave to the wage and to be honest don't mind it. i did for a while consider opening a music shop after the old one in Portadown closed down, but nothing came of it.  

Mary I know the very shop you are talking about and it really does have some creations in it!!!! I just like the thought of lovely happy ladies looking beautiful......... me advising them on what suits and what doesn't...............  Its not right to say, but it is a scream when you see a photo of a really rare wedding in the paper. There was one in the Dungannon paper a couple of months ago which was just fantastic. There were 24 (yes 24)attendants. The bride was about 4 foot away from the groom cos of the size of her dress, the bridesmaids looked like they would literally eat your nose. It was undescribable. Brilliant. 

Cate, it will do you the world of good to talk to your Senior Leader. Sorry once again about your gran. We went through something similar with my granda in summer 2006. It broke my heart to see him in so much pain, that when the time come, although our hearts were broken that he was gone, he wasn't in pain and was in a better place.


----------



## janners1

Oh I only went out for an hour and I feel like I have missed loads of chat!!!!!!!!!

I have never had a 'rare' bride or bridal party or anything like that! No Jordans or massive dresses. My sister got married there last year and I was unofficially photographing for her (she did have a proper photographer though since I was officially a bridesmaid!!), she was the most Jordan-esque bride I have ever had. Her hair was MASSIVE and she was pure golden!! That's just her style though LOL!!

A girl I know has just opened a bridal shop and she says it breaks her heart some of the smelly people who come in and try on the dresses because she says her dresses are like her babies LOL!! I think it would be hard, if you had lovely stuff and people were pulling at them and maybe trying to squeeze into them. I am addicted to looking at the wedding photos in the paper and passing comment though! I wish I'd seen that one you were talking about Weeza. Knowing my luck I will get one of those some day!!! I do not like the dresses in that shop in Portadown either!!

Well we really are an entrepreneurial little gang!!! MaryC I LOVE your website and the clothes are all gorgeous. And Trishy your hubby is very talented, I love his work! How nice to be able to get your invites designed especially for you and knowing they are unique to you, that's a great service. I will be sure to pass your details on to any brides I meet with.

MaryC I also specialize in children's photography, I absolutely love it, especially newborns and chubby babies! It's all location photography, plus it means I get to meet lots of cool little kids  all the time!  I started out with the kid stuff and the weddings followed...I never really desired to be a wedding photographer at all but I did one as a favour to a friend and had a ball, and I ended up getting a lot of referrals from it. It just kinda took off then.

Cate, I'm glad you have your senior leader to confide in, it must be great to have someone to chat to like that.


----------



## MaryC

Janners, I might get you to take some photos of my daughter. Do you have a website? or can you send me on some information on the way you work (locations) etc

Mary

P.s how far in advance do I have to book you?


----------



## SUNNY2007

Trishy and MAry your web sites are fab very lucky and talented to have your own business.  I will be definately ordering from both of you in the near future if all goes well, the clothes are lovely and i see you do baby cards trishy.  Sorry to hear about your gran Cate its hard to let go of someone we love but you know she will be going to a better place and she will look after your wee angel....take care.


----------



## janners1

Hey Me and Weeza just became full members!! How did that happen?!

MaryC I just sent you a PM


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls hope you are all well!

Love the websites Mary and Trishy- I am really impressed. As Sunny says I hope to be ordering from you in the not too distant future!

Sorry about your Gran Cate  . You sound as if you are having a tough time still. I hope the holiday picks you up a bit.

Hallo to everyone else. I almost considered joining a gym today Janners after reading your posts  . My you are one fit girl!!



Ps you become "full " members after a certain number of posts (cannot remember how many but if you check your profile it will tell you 

Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC

Dahlia, where do you go, when you go missing for these long periods of absence from the thread?? I hope your keeping well!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Mary - just sent you a PM - you are not going to believe it!!


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, I agree with you about nasal spray and injections - they are all fine to do especially when you have no side effects.
For egg collection, you are sedated with a needle in your arm.  After that you feel like you are drunk which is good!  It can be slightly sore but not too bad - your DH is with you all the time, but neither of you can see anything but they do have a scanning machine and they keep talking to you.  After ec you are brought to a side ward while DH does his stuff!! Once you feel ok they give you tea and toast, then you can go home.  I had slight OHSS after 14 eggs so I was sore and felt sick but most people are totally fine in a day or two.  Love the website.
Trishy, as you had a long d/reg also did you have any more bleeding after AF?  I had AF 10 days after starting d/reg but today (day 30) I have bleeding again.  I was worried and afraid that if I phoned RFC they may cancel our cycle.

Mary, love the website you have some lovely clothes.

Janners, I don't know how you cope with all the work at the gym, I would be lying in the corner after a few minutes never mind an hour!

Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone.........I must be in the wrong job where do you all get the time to chat all day?  I thought I'd caught up by lunch time  

When I had EC I had a needle in the back of my hand and had sedation have to day didn't feel a thing!  DH didn't go in for EC with me he can't even watch Holby/Casualty........he turns green!  Becareful of OHSS girls I had a slight case of it and didn't realise I just thought it was the effects of EC.  Dr Farrog believes this may be what caused my failed tx  

Thanks for posting your web details Trishy I was just going to ask you for them as my sister is getting married in May next year and I'll pass them on to her and anyone else I come across who may require your services.

Janners could you PM your details to me too please and how far ahead she would need to book!  My twin sister may also like to book you for some photos of her two boys!

Mary haven't forgot about your site either will get a week look later.

Has anybody got the snow yet?  It's very cold and windy down here at the moment.......no snow yet.

Kate


----------



## janners1

Thanks Dahlia, I guess that means I am not doing much work and spending too much time chatting!!  

Now, is it Hot Trainer or Boot Camp Circuits that has aroused your interest in the gym?!!

Fionab thanks for telling your EC experience. The more I hear about this tea and toast, the more I am looking forward to the whole experience


----------



## janners1

Oh Kate that is a good tip, cause I would be the type to just ignore 'minor' symptoms incase people thought I was being a wuss. 

It is BITTER cold here in Portadown tonight. My dogs won't even go out for a pee, I forced Sonny out (the puddle monster) and he wouldn't go, he held it in and did it inside instead. Wee skitter.  


Kate - PM on it's way


----------



## Trishy

Fiona - no I have not had a bleed since my period 12 days after spray started.  I would now be day 38 and I suppose would have had a period by now if I was going to get one although sometimes my cycle would be 42 days long.  But as I am on injections I assume I won't get a bleed now.  

I honestly think you are just getting break through bleeding and they will tell you it is nothing to worry about but I seriously recommend phoning the hospital tomorrow to check.  I assume you have the number?

Are you having any trouble taking the spray?  Do you sneeze or blow your nose very soon after?


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, I had sneezed a few evenings this week but I took another set of sprays to be sure as I hadn't felt it running down the back of my throat.  Hopefully it is nothing as I don't want to think it will be cancelled after d/regging for this length of time.

No snow here yet but it is so cold and windy.

Fiona


----------



## crazykate

oh Janners those photos are absolutely awesome you are truly talented and I will recommend you to friends and family!  The background music was good too - who is it?


----------



## Trishy

Fiona, I know what you mean about sneezing.  You could literally set your clock by me.  I always sneeze exactly 15 minutes after spraying!  Sometimes I have taken such a sneezing fit that I took the spray again.  I really don't think you will have anything wrong and they won't stop the treatment at this stage but you might just need to up your dose or maybe do nothing at all.  I would phone though to put your mind at rest.  Are you doing one puff each nostril 2 times  a day?

I have not often felt it down my throat.  I would hold my head back straight after for about 30 seconds and that's it.  Probably makes no difference either way.  I can't think of there being too many ways to take the spray so you couldn't being doing anything wrong.  If you want you can send me a PM but would you say it's a normal period bleed or just spotting?  Sorry to ask!


----------



## janners1

Thanks Kate that's so nice   

That first song is Natalie Imbruglia Satellite and the second is Eddie Montana Over the Rainbow. I LOVE that song I used it loads for kid slideshows.


----------



## Trishy

Any snow with anyone? I can only see heavy rain!


----------



## SUNNY2007

when taking the nasal spray do not hold your nose back if it runs down the back of your throat you will not absorb it all as this drug is killed in the stomach thats why its given via nasal.  The drug is quickly absorbed and reaches its peak very quickly after administration so sneezing after 15 minutes will not affect it ( ichecked with the hospital drug information at the hospital i work in because i always sneezed about 10 minutes after administration.  You girls have been d/r for so long i dont think now it would matter you are well and truely d regged hope this helps.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Sorry meant to say try www.synarel.com for information.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girlies - Yous are really busy on here it is hard to keep up....

Trishy, Mary your websites are great - really fancy.  You are so lucky to have your own businesses...Be your own bosses it would be great!!!!!  Must be a lot of hard work though!!!!!!

Cate you poor thing you seem to be having such a hard time, hope the holiday makes you feel a bit better and helps you to relax......

Kate what were the symtoms you got after your e/c that seemed like OHSS? Just curious for future reference....

Hi to everyone else....

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks for all checking out the website.  My husband and I actually work full time and this business is just something on top of work to earn a little extra cash so it's a fairly new venture.  I would love to give up work when I have a child and live off the business but I don't think it is a reliable enough source of income when there is a mortgage to get paid so I wouldn't risk it.

Thanks Sunny for the comments.  I phoned up the hospital too to check about the sneezing when I was worried and was told it is safe to blow my nose after about 10 minutes as it is quickly absorbed.  I never leaned my head back far enough for it to go down my throat but just for a few seconds after so it didn't drip out the end of my nose!  

Can I ask anyone what should my stomach be feeling like at the minute?  I have now taken 8 injections and feel great but do have slight cramping especially if I sit down too fast, a bit like a stitch.  I don't think my ovaries are reacting too much to the injections but just want to make sure it is normal to feel some kind of cramping?  I don't feel it constantly but it is there.


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Well being the idiot that I am I went over to craigavon hospital this morning to get my plaster cast put on. However I wasn't getting my cast put on but having a test on my kidney, they never stated in the letter they sent out what I was booked in to have so I just presumed it was my appointment for my cast fitting. I think all the nurses thought I was a bit mad or maybe just an imbecile!!! 

I hope everyone is keeping well today, I'm sure your all looking forward to the weekend.

Having read all this talk of sprays and sneezing etc etc, I have decided that I really don't fancy all that so the clomid better work, I have managed to loose the hot flushes as of last month so I don't want to ever have them back!!!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Mary sorry to say it but doh!!   I hope the tests all went well anyway.

The nasal spray really is nothing at all but yes the flushes and sneezing are a pain.  I suppose whatever it takes to get there we will all try.

Can't wait for the weekend.  Babysitting my 2 nephews (2 and 9 months) tomorrow night so looking forward to that!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Glad to hear that you too Mary are daft as a brush at times!!  Its all the bdly hormones!!!  Hope ur kidney test went well anyway.

DH & me went to the Stork/INUK mtg last night!  The worst nite of the year virtually & we went on the train!!  Mad eh?!!!  Anyway the speaker had experienced IF probs & was successful.  It was so good to hear her story & feel hopeful again.  Also good to meet others there.  Think will defo start trying to go to these.  

All you ladies out there enjoy ur weekend! 

Big hugs

S

xx


----------



## Trishy

Can someone tell me how soon after EC does ET happen?


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone

Trishy ET takes place usually 2 days after EC as far as I know.

Have a great weekend,

Dahlia x


----------



## Trishy

That's great.  That's what I thought.  I have EC on Tuesday and have taken the rest of the week off so hopefully ET will be on Thursday or Friday and I will have the weekend to relax before work on the Monday.

Not feeling very well this afternoon.  Ovaries quite sore and I think it's not helping sitting at a desk all day, I just want to go home and lie down stretched out flat.  I am sure it is normal what I am feeling but as I never get any period pains etc then this is coming as a shock to the system!  It's probably what most girls feel every month but I am feeling very sorry for myself!  I get second scan on Sunday so if there is anything wrong at least I will know very soon.  I am sure I am fine but it's the first time I have felt funny so just very conscious of any symptoms.  

Could this merit a Creme Egg


----------



## janners1

Trishy - a creme egg at least!!!!!!!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone. I'm babysitting my friend's wee 2 year old all weekend so I'm having fun with that!!


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone.  I have to say that I have the most fantastic pastor anyone could wish for.  It turned out that he only wanted to talk to me.  he said that the time has come when I need to get out of the negative cycle I'm in and he thought that I need counselling.  Our church has a counselling service and I've asked about that today to deal with the grief at not having children and seeing so many friends/family having them and also the situation with my Nan.  I'm going to ask RFC about seeing their counsellor as well for the fertility treatment.  My senior leader said I've been down for months and I need to be 'whole'.  I was very tired as I didn't get much sleep on Wednesday night so did say 'but' early on and he told me to listen to him.  I did say that I was tired and fragile.  He said that he'd been thinking about what to say to me since I emailed him on Tuesday evening.  He also said that he knew what he was saying might sound harsh but that he was saying it out of love for me.  He really does care.  I told him that I can take anything from him cos I know it'll be said out of love.  Our church is like one big family.  He also said that I'm usually very lively and outgoing so it's easy to tell when I'm down.  The lively outgoing nature goes flat.  I'm looking forward to our holiday, I think it's just what I need.


----------



## SUNNY2007

i had e/c on monday and e/t on wednesday


----------



## SUNNY2007

im glad for you cate your holiday will be a new start for you.


----------



## Fionab

Missy, I had mild OHSS after egg collection the last time. I was in a great deal of pain especially when I went to the toilet. It was over 2 weeks before I was fit to go back to work.

Trishy, thanks for all your advice last night. I don't remember slight cramping until after EC - when is your next scan? It could just mean you have quite a few eggs on one side more than the other. ET is usually 2 days after EC unless they feel that they need a day longer.

Mary, honestly it isn't as bad as you might think!!

Cate, glad your pastor helped you so much. Enjoy your holiday - it can't be long now.

I rang the RFC about my second AF during down regging and they reassured me that it was ok. They said it proved you were totally down regged. I was so relieved that I wanted to start shouting about it at work, but I resisted!!!!

As everyone is so addicted to Creme Eggs, here is a link where you can register with Cadbury's and if you are lucky you will get 3 free creme eggs - http://www.cremeegg.co.uk/competition/

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

I'm beginning to pick up already but it's going to take time.


----------



## Cate1976

Some of you are probably wondering which church I go to. It's Omagh Community Church and the Senior Leader is Brendan McCarthy. Church website is down at the moment but Brendan's is http://www.living thegospelofgrace.com. It's seriously good and no I'm not biased.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Glad ur feeling a wee bit better Cate - you're defo doing the right thing,  Being in a calmer , more postitive helps doesn't cure it but it does help.
And we're all here too to try & support u.

Hi to Mary, Fiona, Trishy, Sunny & Missy & anyone else out there!

Have a lovely CHILLED out weekend!

p.S sNOWING IN cARRICK!

s

XX


----------



## Trishy

Hi Cate - I am glad you are starting to pick up.  You are very lucky to have someone so understanding to listen to your thoughts and help you on the way to feeling yourself again.  Your holiday will be a great help too.

Fiona - I am so happy for you.  It definately was better to know what was going on rather than sitting worrying about it.  Roll on EC!!  What date do you start injections again?

By the way, I can't believe you found that website.  I must go on and try to win creme eggs!

I decided to opt for a chinese and lots of biscuits to comfort myself tonight and am going to lie on my bed now to get stretch out a bit.  I just feel quite crampy, especially when my bladder is full as if it is squashing my ovaries and below my bely button is a bit swolen and slightly hard.  It's a stronger version of when I ovulate each month because I can usually tell exactly when I ovulate by the slight stitch I get.  Is that odd?  But I know I am fine but I get my next scan on Sunday so not too worried

Thanks Sunny that means ET next Thursday!!!!!! Eeekkk!


----------



## Trishy

I just registered for Creme Eggs!!!  MMmmmmmmmmmm!

Also took their personality test and I am a terminator, determined to get to the goo in a Creme Egg!!  Class website.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Some terrible weather out tonight, has it been snowing with anyone else

Cate its good you have someone close to you to listen and help you - should really benefit you, not long to the holiday give you a break from things too.. 

Thanks Fiona, it is good to have people to talk to and ask questions who have been through all the experience of tx.  

Everyone have a good weekend and hope it is not too cold...

Start injections tomorrow, wierd but am kinda looking forward to it....How's the injections Gemma!!

Missy xx


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls hope everyone is well.  Been on the injections for 6 days now they are not that bad although do have bruising ( no pain no gain) .

Missy good luck on injections on sunday.

Trishy when I was using stimms last time I felt uncomfortably especially when I sat down and walked although I did have mild OHSS the doctor did say this was normal way to feel at this stage. Hope that helps and good luck next week at e/c.

Gemma


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hiya Gemma - glad u on inj & are keeping ok.  Crossing my fingers, toes & everything else that u follow in Niamh's footsteps & get a BFP!

Missy good luck for the start of ur tx.

Yep its snowing in Carrick!  Baltic cold!

Cate glad ur feeling a wee bit better.  Hopefully this will really help u.

Fiona won't be long til you're starting tx - wishing you every bit of luck

Trishy with my tx there I spent half my life in the loo as my bladder was pressing on the ovaries so don't be worried if u the same!!!  Its the norm I think!  Such joys!

S

xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hey just realised  I'm a full member!

Dh says this pc like the 3rd person in our lives as I'm always on it!  Find this waiting another cycle malarkey wild tough so this defo helps!
Cheers ladies!

S

xx


----------



## mel28

Janners, especially for you:

WHY I HATE CREME EGGS

1. They have that stupid foil wrapper on them that is impossible to take of if in any way soft or sticky. (Rolo's used to be like this until they seen the error of their ways and corrected this travesty). Chocolate should be easily accessed in case of emergencies and without the risk of endagering yourself to biting on foil with your fillings!

2. They are egg shaped, HELLO, how are you meant to eat that and still appear ladylike, (very important to me to remain my dignity whilst scoffing chocolate ).

3. They are hard to bite into. Chocolate should not be hard work, you should be able to eat it with no effort at all.

4. They have white and yellow goo inside them. WHAT is appealing about that?

5. The afore mentioned goo leave a thick sweetly sick scum around your mouth that can only be removed by drinking a gallon of water!!!! HOW is that acceptable?? This defeats the purpose of eating chocolate in the first place as chocolate should be savoured and the after taste enjoyed, not washed away as soon as possible.

I think you'll find that that is a perfectly reasonable and sane response to your query and I have no doubt that if you take my arguments into consideration you'll probably realise the shops are full of chocolate much more deserving of your affections, (not mint though, don't get me started on mint chocolate!!)     

Mel, xxx


----------



## mel28

Hi everyone, 
Hope that you are all keeping OK this cold and snowy Saturday morning!! 

I was looking at your web sites, (trishy, maryc and janners), very impressive.  My sis is getting married in sept so she has most stuff sorted at the moment but I'll def pass on your details to any other bride-to-be's.  I have nieces and nephews too so I'll look at the clother a bit later!

Soppingqueen, thanks for the PM,  

Cate, hope you're feeling a bit more positive about things, def think you should listen to you're church leader, he seems very wise.  You'll love Portugal, I lived there for 4 months and it was great, it was around this time of the year too so weather is very pleasant.

Fionab, the world expert at DR!! hope you're keeping OK, not long now, have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Sonny, hope you and baba's are keeping great, are you 32weeks now?

Hi to everyone else, still can't keep up with all thats happening but am trying harder! 

I got my schedule in the post yesterday, starting nasal sprays on valentines day,  , with EC scheduled for 26th mar, the wed after easter, (i have one of my scans on easter sun morning at 9.20!!)

The only thing i wanted to ask you about is I'm sniffing SUPRECUR and not SYNAREL like the rest of you seem to be?  does anyone know the difference or know why I'd be on this other one?  has anyone else used it?

Chat you again soon, 

Mel, x


----------



## Trishy

Missy - good luck on the injections.  You will be fine.

Gemma - That really does help knowing I am normal so thank you, I suppose no pain no gain.  I am also bruised on my belly - nice look!  You are so close behind me so fingers crossed for each other!

Shoppingqueen - Thanks for everything.  Glad bladder feeling is also normal!  It's funny how tuned in we are to every niggle!  And if all this talking helps then DH will just have to lump it!  But do make plenty of time for him too incase he gets jealous - a bit like they can get when a baby arrives.  It's good practice for him then!!

Janners - watch your back with Mel!!!!!  

Mel - don't pick on those poor defenseless Creme Eggs - can't wait till I get one for Easter (the proper Easter Egg version) MMMMMmmmmm!

And Mel, good luck for starting your treatment, I am sure you will be fine.  Scans are always at funny times.  I had to go down on Tuesday at 7.45am!  Very early time to get naked from the waist down other than with my DH!!  I am sure the spray you will be using is just exactly the same medication but under a different trade name.  If you want to know the reason just give them a call.  They are used to people phoning up for the smallest of reasons.  I am sure it is just from a different factory or something.  You could try googling it?  

Valentine's Day - what a romantic way to start the day.  Sorry dear, not now, I have to spray up my nostrils first!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Brendan's website is http://www.livingthegospelofgrace.com Don't know what happened in my last post. I emailed him last night to ask him if he could recommend any books to help me deal with 18th February and coping with situation with Nan. I am so close to my Nan and I don't want her to suffer, that would break my heart but at the same time I'd love her to live long enough to see me getting a BFP because i know that'd make her happy. We're going to the Algarve, my parents had a timeshare in Carveiro (sp?) which ended last year but they love the area so much that they've rented an apartment from friends of friends in Lagos for 3 weeks. DH and I are joining them for the first week. We're both looking forward to it. DH is starting to open up a bit more about he feels about us needing help to have our own LO and I'm trying not to talk about it as much.


----------



## MaryC

Hi girls,

Mel that's great that you got your schedule, I'm sure your very excited. The Valentines day start could be very romantic as it is the start of something huge in your life, if you get you BFP at the end of it all just think what lovely memories you'll always have on Valentines Day.

S/Q pm on its way to you.

Missy I hope your first injection went well, are you doing them yourself or is DH doing them?

Cate, I hope you enjoy your holiday the break will do you good, though how will survive a week without this website!!! 

Fiona I hope you're keeping well, with all this d/r you must be the most mellow person in the world by now!!! Your DH will get a bit of a shock when the hormones kick back in!!!

Hi to trishy, janners, gemma, Kate, dahlia and everyone else.

Mary

P.s Just wondering has anyone been to the cinema to see P.S I love you?


----------



## Trishy

Hi Mary

I have not seen PS I Love You but the book was great.  I have heard that the film was not that good but I suppose films never compare to the book.  Let me know what you think of it if you do go and see it.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all!!!

Another miserable day but NOT too miserable for a bit of retail therapy!!!!!!!!

I LOVE creme eggs !!! How could they not be loved!

Mel delighted u got ur dates to start tx - dunno about you but it helps me to be doing something PROACTIVE!  A lovely romantic day to start - could well be a sign!!!  Hope so!

Mary yep I saw PS I love you - loved the book but also loved the film!  The guy is GORGEOUS!!!  So well worth going even just for the "scenery"!!!

No more craic here I'm afraid!

Chat soon!

S

xx


----------



## Trishy

Guess what - couldn't wait for Easter, I just bought a Creme Egg!  Going to enjoy it tonight while babysitting but after the kids go to bed incase they want some of it!!!

Have a nice evening all and I will tell you tomorrow how my 2nd scan went at 9am tomorrow morning.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Happy babysitting Trishy!  Hope this another GOOD sign re 2moro!

Good luck with ur scan!

s

xxx


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone,

Just getting a chance to jump on midst babysitting duties! I am a mean babysitter because I basically follow the wee mite around with my camera taking pictures of him doing EVERYTHING!! He just woke up from a nap and I was taking pictures of his bed head, it's so cute. And I am just done taking pictures of him eating his snack. Gawd help my kids they will be used to the camera from the womb!!

I went to the cinema to see PS I Love you. I really liked it and I DID blub. I read the book and loved it, and sure, the movie is never the same or as good as the book, but I thought they did a good job with this. Lots of women around us blubbing!! Even my hubber said he was nearly crying. I think it does a good job of showing the pain of loss. What I didn't like was his AWFUL Irish accent. And Hillary Swank maybe not the best person for that role, but that's just what I think. It was a great movie.

Mel - I officially accept your reasons for hating Creme Eggs. Here are my reasons for loving Creme Eggs:

a) They are the perfect amount of chocolatey treat. In the 'off season' (non Easter) I eat a large quantity of Boost bars, but they are too much chocolate. I usually cut them in half. I'm also partial to half a twirl.

b) They are a 'seasonal' chocolate, so you can eat tons of them using the excuse that they won't be around for long.

c) They stick all round your mouth and you need a cup of tea, or ideally, a cup and a half of tea, to get them down.

d) The white and yellow centre just plain rocks.

e) They are not all created equal. Sometimes you can get an average egg, when the centre is too hard. But when you get an awesome one it's just, well, awesome.

f) They just taste good.

Mel - how exciting that you got your schedule. I can't wait to start my treatment, and I can't wait to see how all you girls get on with yours. It's an exciting time for our little forum!!

Gemma, glad you are getting on OK with your injections. Missy how are you getting on with yours?

Cate - I'm SOOOOO jealous of your holiday so I am officially banning you from talking about it. What do you mean I can't do that!! Seriously, have a lovely time out from everything and just enjoy yourself and focus on looking to the future. Your Pastor sounds great, it's nice to have someone like that looking out for your best interests. 

Shoppingqueen - WHOOHOO full member!! Me too!!!

Hi to everyone else, have a rockin' weekend, I'm off to register for my Creme Eggs!!

Jx


----------



## janners1

Trishy,

Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Enjoy your Creme Egg!


----------



## MaryC

Janners, I'm not sure which has me more traumatised, all the exercise that you do or the fact that you leave half a perfectly good chocolate bar aside?!!!!!!!!   

Mary


----------



## Clodagh

Hi,
I've been on the Ectopic Pregnancy Trust site for the last few months and have just heard about fertility friends on it. I thought it'd be nice to touch base with ladies from NI. I'm attending RVH for my first cycle of IVF and started my injections on Friday. I'm going for my first scan on Wed and am due for egg collection on the 13th. Does anyone know if they have set time for egg transfer?  
Looking forward to getting to know everyone.
Clodagh


----------



## Fionab

Missy, hope the injection went ok today

Shopping queen, I laughed at what your DH said, my DH says he is a fertility friends widow!

Mel, that was very detailed reasons why you hate Creme Eggs but it is coming up to Easter so just have to have some!  Good luck for starting d/reg on 14th.  I have only used Synarel so can't answer your question although I read somewhere on the boards that there was a problem with Synarel distribution lately so maybe that is why.

Mary, I'm always mellow!!! I saw PS I Love You and the film is not at all like the book, but I liked.  I cried the whole way through it but then so did most other people.

Trishy, good luck for scan in the morning.

Clodagh, welcome to the board.  We are cycling around the same time as you.  We started d/reg on 27th Dec and start stims on Friday 8th with egg collection on Wed 20th.  What doctor are you with?

I'm counting the days down to starting injections - it felt like this would never come around.
Fiona


----------



## shoppingqueen

Me again

Welcome to the board Clodagh & all the very best of luck with ur tx.  Quite a few ladies here are due EC etc round the same time as u so hopefully you will all gain support from each other.

Not long now Fiona you d/reg Queen!!!  Hopefully any side effects you do have will go when u start stims

At Stork mtg the other nite I heard prob with availability of synarel - one of the other girls was d reg by inj rather than spray!  Poor girl with 2 sets of inj! 

Just read news of a BFP - haven't been on INUK website since found all you lovely local ladies but logged on 2nite.  All biz as one of them is expecting - she's had a long journey of IF & she was lovely to me when I posted in Dec when I was so sad.  SO THERE IS A WEE BIT MORE HOPE FOR ALL OF US!!!  Reading her news made my weekend!

S

xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

WELCOME Clodagh after your final scan they give you a time to come for egg collection.  Then the day after e/c you phone the embryologist at a set time given she will tell you how many of you eggs have fertilised and what time to come in the next day for e/t. good luck hope your dreams come true


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all, what a cold and wintery day it is today, thank goodness the snow has gone away...

First injection wasn't as bad as i thought it was going to be, wasn't even nervous about it, i'm usually one not for needles but i didn't really mind this one, it stung a wee bit after taking the needle out but apart from that it was ok - no pain no gain, i think that is my motivation.  Mary i did it myself but dh filled it so he felt included too.  Poor sole was up at 7.00 this morning with me and he wasn't even working...His choice!!!     

I read PS i love you too but i haven't seen the film yet, it is a very good book.. My sister saw it in the cinema and she said the same that it wasn't the same as the book, the book was better...Still i wouldn't mind seeing it!!!

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Clodagh welcome to the board, it is very lively at he minute, that it is quite hard to keep up sometimes...Hope this site will be a good help to you as i found it a great help..

Good luck with tx.. Who is your consultant at the RFC.      

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Shoppingqueen, yes d/reg by injection would be much worse than the spray - did she have to do it twice daily.  With the length of all the d/reg in RFC during December we have probably used all the supplies of Synarel up!!

Sunny, how are you feeling?  Do you have a date when they are bringing you in?

Missy, glad the injection went well.  You will be an expert by the time ec comes along!!

Fiona


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Yep Fiona twice a day for d/reg inj & then once stimming!  Poor girl!  With a bit of luck they'll get the synarel by time all us ladies need it with forthcoming tx! 

Glad inj went well Missy - I always think the anticipation of anything new is worse!  I am such a wuss with regards to needles & thru a yr of OI & that IVF there I did them all myself.  In fact every time I jabbed that needle in I thought "another step closer to a LO".

Trishy - no news from u.  Hope scan went well this am.  Thinking of u

Away to have a BIG cup of coffee!!!  Just went out there to get a paper etc  & was nearly blown away!  Arctic conditions nearly here in Carrick!!!!!!!

S

xx


----------



## janners1

Hi,

Just checking in to see how Trishy's scan went, hope it was all good  

WELCOME Clodagh! It's a great time to touch base with this thread as a lot of ladies are just starting or have just started tx. I've another month or so to go before I am that far on. Good luck with your tx and I hope you get the outcome you dream of     

Missy glad your first injection wasn't too bad. You'll be doing it in your sleep soon!!

It's artic conditions here in Portadown too - brrr!! Just had a big cup of coffee and a creme egg whilst reading the papers!!   

MaryC - Dh is also partial to half a bar of chocolate, so he usually scoffs the other half!! We are the perfect match


----------



## SUNNY2007

yes fiona if both babies go from breech to transverse if twin 1 remains breech and i dont go before 37 weeks myself they will section me on the 6th March.  Its getting close to your time too all the luck in the world.


----------



## Trishy

Hi Everyone

Finally getting online and I have spent about 10 minutes reading all the posts in the last 12 hours or so.  It's really happening all at once with everyone.

Missy - well done.  The first inj is always the worst so roll on first scan.

Janners - I think you need help.  What's wrong with you - leaving half a bar of chocolate

Clodagh - welcome to the madness!  You are bound to find someone here who is just behind or just ahead of you so lots of advice is available.

Well my news is good for you all today!  I went in for second scan and got Dr Traub again which I was pleased about.  He said everything looked brilliant and said my pains were normal because my ovaries are so nice and big!  He showed me the right ovary first - 5 sacs that I could count, then he showed me my womb, then the left ovary - another 5 sacs that I could see.  He actually gave me a big smile and said it was great news and that EC will be 9.30am on Tuesday.

So, I have just taken last Puregon (yippee!), then last Synarel at 7pm tonight, then Pregnyl injection at 9.30pm tonight and that's it all over!  I get a day of rest tomorrow from any drugs and then in for EC on Tuesday.

I am so pleased that is another step closer and the doctor is so happy.  It's now getting time for DH to do his part so I told him to get the swimmers exercising and not to get stage fright!  Dear man, I had to tell him when he could do the deed for the last time on Friday and kept asking him was it done!!  So he now has to hang on until he gets some exciting reading material on Tuesday morning!  When we first got him tested he said the choice of magazines was excellent!!  How does that nurse work in a lab when she knows what is going on the next room!!!

Anyway, next step EC and I will take it from there.  Still can't think baby in my head just yet.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Trishy sent u a pm. Terrific news there re ur scan!!!!  I like Doc Traub & it was nice he was so positive.  Lookin good!  If you any ques fire away.

Sunny not long now til your gorgeous babies here.  U must be finding it quite tough now being 32 wks & I guess not sleeping so well etc.  Hoping you're getting lots of rest during day cos there won't be much of a chance when junior 1 & 2 are here!!!  All v exciting for you both!  
  
Chat soon.

xxx


----------



## janners1

Trishy,

Brill news re: your scan! How exciting that you move on to the next step on Tuesday!! I'll bet you will be happy knowing that's your last injection tonight!

I had THEE most realistic dream last night that I had a baby. I was going to watch my sister have hers and all of a sudden I went into labour and I had a baby girl. The doctor told me I was preggo all along but because of all the gym activity I didn't get a bump. Plus the baby just popped out and he said it was because of the gym. So weird. I remember saying "I can't wait to go home and tell everyone on the FF website"!!! I read somewhere that dreaming you are preggo means someone you know will be preggo soon. So I hope that's a good omen for you Trishy, or anyone else having their tx now  

Sunny the next few weeks will fly in and you will get to meet your precious babies. I'm sure you just can't wait. Is there a lot of activity in there with there being twins or is there less because there isn't the room to move?!


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Janners - hopefully your dream will be a sign for you too.  Wouldn't it be great if a baby just popped out that easily!  And to dream about FF just shows you can't do without us, even in your sleep!!


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, great news about your scan.  Good luck for Tuesday.  It will be fine just leave time to relax afterwards.

Janners, I hope the dream comes through for you.  Sounds like the ideal labour!

Fiona


----------



## shoppingqueen

Janners

That dream sounded just wonderful!!!!  With a bit of luck it a SIGN for u for March!!!!
Here's hoping!

S

xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

good luck trishy for egg collection at least with icsi its less pressure on dh than ivf excellent dream janners.  The twins are moving quite a bit but i just feel their feet not much room at the top cos their breech.  Feels like im going to pee myself sometimes as they kick my bladder.

hope everyone has a good week lots of activity on here and lots of hopefully BFFFFFFFPPPPPPP


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

Trishy, so delighted everything went well today, lets hope you have more eggs on Tuesday than the easter bunny!!!!

Missy, glad to hear the injections are going well, I hope your not completely black and blue by the end of the week!!

S/Q, braved the weather today and did some retail therapy, I thought you'd be proud of me!!! Although didn't actually stay that long as I had a splitting headache.

I was in great form this morning but by 11.30am my mood just changed, the hormones must have just kicked in. Do you ever feel like everything people are saying to you is winding you up, even though there is no reason to be!! It is very frustrating and very hard to keep your feelings under control because you know that the other person isn't doing anything wrong!! 

Sunny, glad that your keeping well, are you nervous about the though of a C section?, I had one it's a walk in the park! The best thing is to get up and move about asap it really will help, also just remember that if you breast feed/ or pump then your womb will contract and that's sore at first. I think more because most women forget that will happen as they haven't gone through the whole contraction side of things if the section is elective.

Well I hope you're all in good form or better form than me!! that wouldn't be hard!!

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Janners, very interesting dream!!  are you sure you didn't give birth to a creme egg?? 

Mary


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Not like u to be ranting Mary - glad you too have "pyscho" days like the rest of us!!!  I feel like that at times too you know - had a mad row with Mum last week all cos you just said "be positive"
DH joked today that never mind a baby I'll be getting a divorce!  He loves me really - most of the time!
Glad u see the benefits of retail therapy!  Bummer is all those bumps & babies everywhere!

S

xxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Janners what a dream if it was just as easy as that!!!! Maybe a positive sign for us all...

Sunny can't believe you are so close now - 6 March is my approx date for my E/T if all goes to plan so hopefully you will bring me some good luck!!! Good Luck and hope you are not to uncomfortable now..

Trishy good news about your scan - things are looking good girl...    

Mary slight bruises already hope that will be all....

Fiona - thanks can't believe the number of injections all in a good cause!!

Shopping queen - right idea about injections...    

Hi to everyone else, does anyone know what has happened to Anita she seems to have disappeared!!! Kate you are also very quiet!!!!      Hope all is well.....

Hi to everyone else, it is definitely hard to keep up with everyone is is hard..... Not a bad thing though!!!! 

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Has any of you tried the Ivf Companion cd, that you can buy for the different stages of tx....

I bought one, definitely think it helps, has relaxed me anyways...
      

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

Trishy great news enjoy your drug free day and take it easy over your 2ww (which by the way will be the longest 2 weeks ever) load up on the creme eggs   

Mary what possessed you to go out on a day like that?  I sent DH out to do the shopping  

Hiya Missy I'm still about but haven't much to post about as not in tx at the mo........keeping up though.

Off now to prep lunches for work tomorrow


----------



## Clodagh

Hi all
Thanks for the welcome. I'm with Dr McManus with this first private go. Can anyone tell me about grading and freezing and what way the RVH work on this?
Feeling a bit paranoid this evening as feel nauseous and have spent the last half hour looking up about OHSS. I've only had 3 stims injections so think I'm far too early for this.
Good news Trishy on your eggs.
Clodagh


----------



## crazykates DH

It's ok don't panic everyone it's only me, Kate, checking that DH's login works.     

He wants on to do the quizzes on a Tues and Sunday it might even encourage him to logon to the men's room!!

But be warned if crazykate's DH posts in future it will not be me it will be him indoors  

Kate


----------



## holly01

hi ladies hope u are all well and    vibes to u all in tx or about to start,gosh these boards have been soooo busy lately,i have been reading and havin a gud oul chuckle at the slaggin etc.i am also not in tx at the mo so have nathin major to report so just  checkin in to send me gud wishes,althou it is a month from 2day till i have me op in dublin eekkkkssss,times flyin..exciting or what then hopefully be joinin u all then on the 2ww etc  .

aggie finally went from dancin on ice...bless er..felt for er when she fell that time

also i have to say i am not a fan of creme eggs either   i can feel the intake of breath as u read     but if they did tayto cheese an onion ones well that wud be a diff story lol...nat a choc fan but a savory addict!!unfortunatly 

my   is due any day so i am eating all in sight and cant get me **** in gear to get out runnning so if ye's have any words of motivation i wud be really grateful(personaly wud love a male p. trainer ) as my female on is soooo tough lol,needs to be with me......

thats my weekly update good luck to u all whatever stage u are at  and hopefully   will deliver BFP's to us all soon we deserve them


----------



## crazykate

Hiya Holly was gonna say chocolate.........never mind eh?  Good luck with your tx keep us posted   

Kate


----------



## Trishy

Thanks everyone for your comments, there is so much support on here it's hard to keep track, not a bad thing.

Just took my final pregnyl injection at that's it - no more yipppeeeee .  I have to admit I cried for the first time since I started treatment.  I hate needles and that injection just seemed to have far too much liquid for my liking!  I stodd up went deaf, nearly fainted then burst into tears!  My husband just stood and looked at me like I was mad!!   But I did get a hug and now I'm OK.  I think it's just hit me that after 4 years the big day is finally here and I am scared!

But chin up and all that. Some of you girls, infact all you girls, have been through worse than me so musn't grumble!  Big smiles and hugs all round!


----------



## Trishy

Must have affected my spelling too after reading my last message there!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Trishy - it must have been the relief of finishing all the injections... Good on you.  

       

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Missy - I must sound like a wuss!!

Well Monday morning girls - what fun!  I was so close to staying in bed but thought I better not.  Instead came into work and straight on to FF to check up on everyone!  Everyone feeling good??

Come on girls - new week, let's all have a big cheer of positive thinking!


----------



## janners1

Aw Trishy I bet it was just an emotional release doing that last injection. You were being so strong the whole way through and just focusing on step by step, it was such a significant part of your journey. Enjoy your day off drugs    

Holly - tayto cheese and onion creme eggs? That is the wrongest thing I have ever heard of!!!!!!!!!    I was trying to find a barfing smiley - I can't believe they don't have a barfing one!!! It might sound really weird, but my motivation for exercise is LABOUR. Even though I might never get pregnant, I am so terrified of the thought of labour that I am exercising my butt off in the hope that it will make it easier! When I can't be arsed going to the gym I just think of like 3 hours of pushing and the fear gets me up and out the door!!!!!!

It also doesn't hurt that HT is exceptionally easy on the eye and there is lots of eye candy in my gym!!    Sorry, my conversation always seems to go back to creme eggs or Hot Trainer or Hot Men in general. What is wrong with me? 

CrazyKate if your DH reads this thread he will think we have all lost the plot!!!

MaryC I know that feeling all too well, infact that's exactly how I was last Sunday, I was an irritable little brat. Then I ate the face off DH for not giving me a hug when I was being a brat, because he was supposed to know that's what I needed. Poor man!!

Well my babysitting duties went great and he made it home in one piece! He even said "See you soon" and blew me a kiss, so I can't be all bad!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

It's been really busy over the weekend. It's so exciting to see so many starting Tx and going through it as well. I hope in my heart of hearts for BFP's, the outcome you all deserve, for each of you.         

So where to begin with you all.....

MaryC had to laugh at not getting  your cast on. When do you get it on then?   for yesterdays bad form. 

Gemma, glad to know the injections are goin well    for you. 

Missy, hope the injs aren't too bad. Fantastic that things are  moving ahead!!   

Mel brilliant about your starting dates but the Creme eggs thing....... I love them soooo much. you do make valid points about the wrapper getting sticky and the chocolate being hard to bite into, but my love for them will never diminish.  

I am with Janners on the choccy front, Creme eggs rule and for the rest of the year, Boosts are fab. i am also partial to Double Deckers. DH lurves peanut  butter KitKat chunkies, but its too long a name and not nice enough for me. How are the pups? Our dog is casting and my heart is broke hoovering every day after her. Any more HT tales? How was babysitting? I have my 2 year old niece next Sat, plenty of help with the housework there!!! I liked your dream. there is a saying "In my dreams, may your dreams come true". Hope that's right for everyone    

Clodagh, welcome to the board and best wishes for your journey    

Trishy, I can't believe how close you are to EC. My heart is bursting with hope for you    Your scan has gone really well. Who could blame you for bursting into tears at your final injection!!! It must have been so overwhelming.......   

Well we have no news this weekend from "Bradley Towers" apart from we are wrecking our heads to come up with a better name for our house than Bradley Towers. So far no joy. We have ash trees in the garden, we are overlooking some meadows (DH's suggestion of MeadowView was quickly vetoed). Was out with DH's work mates on Sat night and fielded a constant stream of baby questions but I think I managed it very well. No loopy moods or ultra-sentitivity/feeling sorry for myself like last weekend. Am very determined and positive this month     I am currently trying to loose a bit of weight to get my BMI down a few points. Have been very good since Christmas but while my clothes feel looser (DH says I look like an old farmer hitching my trousers up) the scales are showing only 5lb lost. This is irritating while the clothes are looser, the BMI is still essentially the same and that is all the docs will look at. Hmmmm. 

Todays "happy" calender quote is "you may be disappointed if you fail but you are doomed if you don't try".  Gotta laugh!!!!

To anybody I may have missed, i apologise and send you lots of love and happy wishes. 
Anyhoo, happy Monday vibes to everyone                     

Weeza  xxx


----------



## Trishy

My babysitting was fun too on Saturday night.  I had to put both a 9 month old baby and a 2 year old to bed!  They are my nephews but my sister doesn't know how easy she has it as they are both so good.  I have never had a reaction like it when I went on holidays for 2 weeks in September and when i saw the 2 year old for the first after he ran at me full speed with arms open and gave me a big kiss and said he missed me!  I could have cried.  That's why we do all this treatment, for special moments like that.

Anyone entered the Creme Egg competition yet?  I got a reply to say the Creme Eggs are all excited and want to release their goo on me and I will know soon if they are coming to my house!  The whole site is so funny and written so well.  

Also, do the personality test - I am the Terminator!!


----------



## weeza82

Trishy where is the personality test? I couldn't find it on the site   i am a sucker for things like that!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Go to the home page, www.cremeegg.co.uk, click on the front door and it will bring you to a room.  Click on the window blind and go to personality disorders then click on the book on the table and you can take the test.


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.  Welcome to FF Clodagh.  You've found the best thread on the whole site.  

As for me I'm 'hanging in there'.  Had a really tough day at work on Saturday, cue email to Brendan who spoke to me after church yesterday and was brilliant as usual.  Was talking to Mum on the phone last night.  The situation with Nan is that she's definitely on the downhill slide and there's no way of telling how long she's got left, it depoends on how quickly/slowly the cancer progresses.  The carers in the home said she'd been worrying about DH and I on friday because she thought we were going to my parents and travelling out to Portugal with them, she was worried about us travelling over during the bad weather friday night.  When Mum and Dad arrived at the home to visit her yesterday, the first thing she asked was where I was so Mum explained that DH and I are meeting them at Faro airport.  Have been into work this morning to sort out what hours I'm doing as I've got no holiday left and had to negotiate shift swaps but it's sorted.  My manager (stockroom) has said that I could probably swap a shift at the beginning of March so that DH and I can get over to England to see Nan.  I told Mum last night that I want to get over as much as possible while Nan is still alive, reason being that I know it'll cheer her up to see me and I want to do whatever I can to make the last weeks/months of her life as happy as possible.  I am now in  .  the photo of Nan with my niece which was taken Christmas 06 has just got me.


----------



## janners1

Cate - sorry about your Nan going downhill      I hope you get to visit her, I'm sure it will do you both the power of good to see each other and spend some time with each other. Just focus on that visit with her and know how much joy it will bring to her to see you.

Weeza I couldn't find it either!! Did in the end though. I am a TERMINATOR!!! I also entered the Creme Egg competition and got the cute little email about them wanting to come and release their goo on me LOL!! The pups are doing well, they didn't seem to mind Zach chasing them round the house, so that bodes well for the future hopefully! Sonny is still piddling behind my back, he will not do it when I am there but if I turn my back there will be a flood or two in the kitchen. Seeing HT tomorrow for my pt session, not looking forward to a possible black out session again!! Was thinking if I ate a massive breakfast I might not pass out...but then I might puke and that would be worse!! He told me he had a rockin' arm workout for me to do so I am hoping that means not as much cardio....here's hoping!!

Don't worry too much about your BMI, it all depends on what you are made up of! My BMI is high because I am very muscly and weigh heavy. It was embarrassing getting weighed at Origin (they do your BMI to see how much medication you need), I was so glad they didn't do it in front of DH! So if your clothes are looser and you haven't went down too much in scale weight that is actually good!!

Trishy glad your babysitting went well too! My sister's two kids are angels as well, she doesn't know how lucky she is! I definitely agree with you on that feeling when they give you a cuddle or tell you they love you, it just melts my heart!

Well girls, I'm off to spin class and I have a photoshoot today as well. A brand new not even a week old baby. Can't wait!!


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Missy, Anita is just taking a break from the thread until she starts her tx. I'm having withdraw symptoms from not having anyone to ****!!!!

Kate, glad to see your still about, when do you get started again?

Trishy, enjoy your day off the drugs, have you booked time off work after your EC?

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Hi Mary

Covering reception in work over lunchtime so sneaked on for another look, although to be honest I keep this site open all day every day at my desk and keep it hidden away so I can keep an eye on what's goign on!!

Yes I have taken the rest of this week off.  I get EC at 9.30 am tomorrow then going to relax the rest of the week apart from Thursday when fingers crossed they put 2 eggs back in.  I hope my recovery will be easy but any excuse to stay in bed!

I find it strange that we cannot wear any perfume or use scented soap tomorrow morning because it can affect the quality of the eggs on the day.  DH is also under strict instructions for no aftershave or deodorant until it's over but I don't know if that is necessary but I have told him so anyway.


----------



## Trishy

Mary - Are you on the boring side or exciting side of ovulation for this cycle of clomid?


----------



## MaryC

Hi Trish,

Thank you for reminding me I should have phoned about having my monitoring scan, I must be the most lacks women undergoing fertility tx, I hardly know what CD I'm on!!! 
I'm only CD8 so about a week to wait until ovulation.

It's good that your taking the time off work to recover, I'm sure you'll be fine just get DH to do all the running about!! Does your work know that your having tx?

Mary


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone  

i have my very first appointment for our iui treatment on wednesday - i have absolutely no idea whatsoever whats going to happen, what they are going to tell me, nothing. it says on the letter that its "nurse led" and that they are going to be talking me through medication. unfortunatly my DH can't come with me and i'm a secretive wee soul so no-one knows i'm going so i'll be there alone.

can anyone even give me a wee approximate of what i can expect?

xoxo


----------



## Trishy

So you get monitored each month?  I was on clomid for 12 months in a row and was never scanned or monitored apart from a blood test after day 14 to see if I had ovulated that month!  Needless to say it was hit or miss if they tested too soon or too late each month because I was still slightly irregular.  Some months it was day 14 and others it was day 21.  I was getting so sick of blood tests.  They left it up to me to work out when I ovulated and when was the right day to 'do the deed'.

Yes I told my boss when we came back after Christmas so he would understand me asking for time off here and there.  I thought I should take 4 days holiday rather than sick leave at this stage and then if I am not well next week I will go on the sick.  Hopefully I will be fine for work next Monday and my ovaries will not hurt like they are today.  They are pretty good in work so I am not one bit worried about that.  Not everyone knows but at the same time I am not embarrassed to tell them if they ask.  I just don't want to shout about it either incase it doesn't work first time.

How is the clomid agreeing with you?  I was fine on it but just wonder have you had any side effects?  I assume your DH is fine then?  As far as I know I am ok but DH has high abnormality and low count hense the clomid didn't work and ICSI required.  He jokes about blowing dust but I know it is affecting his pride badly and he can't wait to be a dad.  He will be a great Dad.


----------



## Trishy

Hi Emma

All the best for your first appointment.  When I went for my first ISCI appointment it was with the doctor but that was just to fill in all the paperwork and was over pretty quickly.  DH and I then got compulsory blood tests to test for Aids, Hepititis etc and that was it

However, if you have done all these tests already and have a schedule in your hand then this is the appointment to see how to take the drugs and it is with the nurse and you will be in there a good hour.  ( I am so stupid I thought the nurse was called Nurse Led!! ) She will go through your treatment schedule and show you exactly how and when to take the nasal spray and injections and when to come in for your scans.  We got a really nice nurse at the RFC and she was really good at answering any questions.  Take a list of questions along to ask her if you think you will forget.

It is not a scarey appointment at all and there are no physical examinations but there is quite a lot to take in.  Don't panic though as you will be given pamphlets home with you showing you how to take the injections etc if you are taking injections with IUI?

She will also give you a phone number to call if you are worried and need to ask any questions.  Do use this as they have heard every silly question before.

Maybe someone else who is going through IUI can help you incase the appointment is slightly different.

Hope this helps and good luck xx


----------



## cathy2

i apoligise for this rant b4 i start  but i had my app with dr mcclure in nov, he offered us ivf at that time but said i had to see blood specialist first as i have factor 5 just to see if i need any extra drugs and the waiting list is normally 9 months but because i had to see abt my blood it would be 12 months so i phoned today just to see where im at on the nhs list and what month to expect tx only to be told that she couldnt find any confirmation of it and she would have to find my chart   and will ring me in the morning she asked me if ive had confirmation in the post which i havent had yet im so confused    does this mean im not even on the list yet   so frustrating anyway sorry for the rant if anyone could give me info on this works that would be great. i just assumed that when we where offered it in nov that that was us on it. sorry again for the rant


----------



## weeza82

Hola folks, 

Emma good luck for the appointment on Wed   . 

Trishy, best of luck for tomorrow, hope you have oodles and noodles of eggs!!!!! Hope you are taking a leisurely evening tonight in preparation and that DH will be waiting hand on foot!!!


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Weeza.  I might try and convince DH to take me out for dinner on the way home as the house is upside down with re-decorating!  He picks his moments to start DIY!  I will let you know how I get on.  Feeling a bit sick all day with nerves!  I would be the sort to get worked up.  My cramps are pretty bad today so in a way I am looking forward to getting eggs out so this feeling calms down.  

Cathy - the waiting list is a nightmare.  I am with McClure also and was told it would be 9 months but it took 12 months in total and I didn't even need any extra investigations!  As far as I remember once you had seen him he would then add you to the list automatically.  Try not to panic because they will probably just need to speak to him and he will have records of when you should have been added and he will slot you into the right place.  There is nothing more frustrating than the waiting list.  If you don't have any joy when they phone you tomorrow let me know and I will give you the number for his PA.  I hope they sort it out for you.  I went from 12th to 4th to 9th to 7th to 4th on the list and finally got to the top.  It makes you mad so you stand your ground and demand to be slotted in where you should have been in the first place.


----------



## cathy2

thanks trishy that calms me a bit   i will let you tomorrow how i get on the waiting is awful how long did you have to wait and was it on nhs ?


----------



## MaryC

Hi all,

Emma good luck with our appointment make sure you take lots of notes as you won't have anyone else with you to remind you of stuff and I'm sure DH will be eager to know everything that was said in his absence.

Trish, the clomid is fine, had terrible hot flushes but last month was the first that I didn't have them so maybe my body is getting used to the clomid. When on clomid ttc DD I wasn't monitored but they changed that now and everyone is meant to be monitored for two months but I'm monitored all the time as Mr Heasley is trying to make sure I conceive quickly because there other health issues to be taken into consideration, I'm off quite a few of my medications while ttc. I'm very lucky to have Mr Heasley as he's very proactive and doesn't mess about, he treats the whole patient not just the fertility problem, he looks at the bigger picture unlike some other consultants.
My Dh's S/A was initially not very good but after some time wearing loose boxers etc etc it really really improved. This time around his S/A came back as normal.

Just think your ovaries must be sooooo sore because they are holding soooooo many eggs   

Cathy, sorry your being messed about by the RFC, that is so frustrating and upsetting to say the least, I hope they manage to get it sorted. If they come back and say you're not on the list then scream blue murder and tell them to get it sorted, put in a complaint do what ever it takes for them to have to back track and get you on that list where you belong!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Cathy - I joined the NHS waiting list in 2005 and am still waiting.  So when we went to see Professor McClure in November 2006 and signed all the final paperwork I assumed that was us starting.  However he said that it would be at least another year!  

I was so upset that we then decided to have one try privately and joined the private list, again under McClure, in January 2007 when we were told it would be a 9 months waiting list.  It turned out we had to wait a full year and are only half way through our 1st private try now.

I phoned up a few months ago and the NHS appointment should roughly be coming up this August but I am sure if I phoned now that would also be pushed back further. It is so frustrating but I kept myself going by knowing I was just in the same boat as other frustrated girls like yourself.

Are you private or NHS with Professor McClure?


----------



## cathy2

OMG trishy thats a long time u have been    im on nhs waiting list or not dont know yet


----------



## Trishy

Mary you are very lucky to have such a caring doctor.  I really hope you don't have to stay off your other medication for too long and that you conceive very soon.

I must have been quite lucky to have felt nothing while on clomid and I am glad to hear they now monitor patients.  It's rediculous to put someone on fertility drugs and not go near them for a full year.

I couldn't get DH to stop wearing tight shorts but he is on the zinc tablets daily and eating spinach again for zinc.  He also stopped drink for a while but wasn't very good at that.  It was a bit frustrating that I was doing everything I could and he didn't seem willing to do all he could.  It's not much to ask, especially when I am the one on the drugs and not him.   At least it is me that is on the drugs because I trust myself to take them all properly and at the right time etc.  If it was left to men giving birth we would all go crazy watching them every second of the day making sure they are doing everything by the book!  They are just not as dedicated as us girls!!


----------



## Trishy

Cathy I just hope you don't have to wait that long.  Origin would only be 6 weeks wait to go private but an extra £1000 for ICSI - money that we just didn't have.  If we go private again it will be through Origin.  I could not do all that waiting again.  I just hope you don't have the waiting we did.  If you get on the list soon, try not to torture yourself by checking where you are all the time.  I did that and nearly went boogaloo!


----------



## cathy2

thanks again trishy will just check tomorrow again to make sure im on the list than i will just leave it, and good luck hun with tx think positive    cheers
And good luck to the rest of you ladies


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Hope eveyone is doing well?

I have been patiently waiting on my review appointment from RFC, so decided to phone them today as still havnt heard a word. I was totally gobsmacked when the receptionist told me that my review is next wed, (13 feb ) She said I should have got word on this in the post ( six weeks in advance ). I havnt received this yet. What angers me more is had I not phoned up I would have been none the wiser and hence missed my review appontment which I have waited six months on.  Does anyone know what is going on. I vaguely remember someone else on here mentioning that this had happened to them. Im wondering is this a common occurence?

Sorry for the rant, but I just cannot believe how these people operate, its ridiculous. How do they get away with it?

Rant over, I do apologise xxx


----------



## mel28

Hi everyone, 

you've been busy as usual the last few days!  takes me a while to catch up.

Trishy, good luck tomorrow, hope you get lots of eggs and that its not painful!  I'll be thinking of you.

Janners, truce with the love them/hate them on the eggs.  we'll agree to disagree! boosts are great, if you like them you'll love moro's (think you can only get these in south- no prob for me. I'm 5mins from border).  about the exercise, apparently the midwives prefer you to have a slightly flabby belly for labour because a tight muscle tummies don't relax as much so holds baby in more than a slightly flabbier one.  its good to be fit for endurance and being overweight holds risks for both mum and baby but avoid the washboard look!

good luck to anyone else in middle of treatment or testing at mo,

chat soon,

Mel, x


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all 

Glittergirl - we had hassle with RFC with a SA appointment they sent us out an appointment for a monday but we didn't receive the letter until the friday after the appointment.  We phoned up and the next appointment was 2months later, and no amount of complaining got us any earlier they said there was no appointments before that and there was no cancellations.  Maddening altoghether!!!!!!!! You were lucky to phone up just in time... I reckon it is always good to check up on them every now again like you did so you don't miss appointment, there admin is terrible...

Missy xx


----------



## holly01

oh mel i do love u   haha i just loved ure post re the flabby belly    thats it confirmed for me no more diet and i will say its common knowledge i NEED my flab


----------



## shoppingqueen

Pm's to you Trishy & Glitter Girl

Hello to the rest of you

S

xx


----------



## janners1

Glittergirl - this happened to me with DH's second SA. We were NOT told his first one had issues, nor were we told he had an appointment for another one!! We missed the appointment and only found all this out a year later when we went private. TOTAL JOKE...still fills me with rage.

Luckily you found out and didn't miss your appointment. Just goes to show you need to be phoning and checking up on things constantly.

Ooh Mel I did have a Moro once and it was lovely! I like how they do mini moros they are the perfect amount!! Although it would also be easy to eat 2 or 3 of those in a row!!OMG about tight tummies holding in the baby too much!! I have never heard of this!!! Thankfully I have some good quality padding on my tum yet!!     

Funny Trishy the nurse at Origin said the same thing to me re: if it were left to men it wouldn't be done. This was when DH was holding his head between his legs cause getting blood drawn made him feel 'weak'. Hilarious! Can't believe you can't wear perfume or anything tomorrow - you learn something new every day on this board!!! 

Good luck for tomorrow, I hope it all goes well for you and DH pampers you lots and looks after you. KUP!       

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing good with your treatments and your waiting in between.


----------



## Fionab

Glitter girl, that doesn't give you much time if the appointment is on Wednesday.  Hope it goes well.

Mel, I love Moro as well and stock up when we are down, they are nicer than Boost.

Maryc, don't worry about your moods they are just down to the drugs and not you at all.

Missy, I had looked at those IVF companion CD's - where did you get it?

Clodagh, we are with Dr McManus as well.  I'm not sure about the grading and freezing as we didn't get that far the last time.  

Holly, time will fly until your op.  I'm sure that you are excited and worried at the same time.  I am worried about you not liking chocolate.

Trishy, good luck for EC. I'm not sure about the reason for the rules on perfume but there must be some reason.  Glad you liked the creme egg freebies and quiz.

Weeza, that is really good on losing 5lb.

Cate, Im sorry that your nan is going downhill.  She will definitely appreciate your visit.

Janners, a spin classm they are scary looking never mind actually joining in.

Emmaelizabeth, check with RFC as the one appointment we had that was called a nurse led clinic was actually to take blood tests for both me and DH, so check with them in case he has to be there as well (although this was for IVF rather than IUI)

Cathy, I think the NHS IVF lists are based on the date you were first referred so you should be ok but I would check with RFC.  Have you been added to both the private and NHS lists.  I was added to NHS IVF in Oct 2006 and we are still waiting for treatment (although we did move from IVF to ICSI).

Fiona


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Fiona I gt cd from Natal hypnotherapy website.  Tel 01428 712615

S

xx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks everyone.  Going to head to bed very soon to try and get a good sleep before EC in the morning.

Apparently you can't wear perfume etc because it affects the quality of the eggs on the day.  Weird!  Maybe it's something to do with hormones because I suppose perfume is designed to attract the opposite sex and when it is absorbed into the skin your hormones maybe change to make you more attractive.  No idea!!  Think I just made that up! 

I can't believe so many of you have nearly/or have missed appointments due to bad administration.  That is negligence and you should be seen immediately they find out and not make you wait even more. 

Emmaelizabeth - I just looked back at my files (very organised me! ) and the appointment which is nurse led was indeed only a blood test for me and DH and that was it.  I was all ready for a big appointment but that was all it was so I would make sure you check if your DH is needed.  It usually says on the letter that your husband/partner must be present.

Janners - I didn't like to say but my friend who is a fitness instructor had a baby a couple of years ago and due to compication had to have a C-Section.  She had a pretty tight stomach at the time as she took aerobics classes even while pregnant!  Anyway, my point is nothing to do with the complication but the fact that the doctors had a hard job getting to the baby due to her muscles being so tight and well toned!  I think she may even have been left with scaring. So by all means exercise away but try not to overdo it incase it works against you.  Maybe i am just jealous - I was a complete gym junkie a few months ago but gave it up once I got near to treatment time and just walk the dog for exercise.  If things do not go to plan I will be heading straight back to the gym and if they do go to plan then I am going to start swimming to get in shape for labour!


----------



## Trishy

By the way my boobs are tender!!!  I don't know if anyone really wanted to know that but it did say that could be a side effect of the injections!  I think I am just more in tune with my body than ever before and checking for every little niggle.  Just passing on my knowledge and experience!!! 

Going to stay with my Mum and Dad tomorrow after EC!  That's terrible dumping DH for home comforts!

And don't forget girls - it's Pancake Day tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

I'm off anything that's junk food.  Have to drop a size off my waist in 2 weeks.  Long story, can't post it online.


----------



## Trishy

Hi Cate - are you exercising hard then?  Or just trying to fight off those nasty high calorie foods?


----------



## Cate1976

I live 1 mile from town centre.  Walked into town early this morning (8.30), walked homw, then walked back into town for work.  I do walk it unless weather is really grot.  Have lost some weight recently but really do need to lose more.  Sweets/chocolate would be my biggest downfall.  Going away on Wednesday to Algarve so will ahve to be really careful when eating out.


----------



## MISSY97

Fiona  

This is the website that i bought the ivf companion cd of: http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Individual_Natal_Hypnotherapy_CDs_10.html#aP2CIVF

Missy xx


----------



## Clodagh

Hi all
Good luck tomorrow Trishy hope it all goes well. 
Emmaelisabeth my appointment for IVF was nurse led when she give me all the info on the drugs and injections. I have to say when I went to start the injections I had forgotten alot of it but it was all in the booklet. Good luck with it.
Clodagh


----------



## MISSY97

Trishy good luck tomorrow, hope you get plenty of good quality eggs......

 

Missy xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cathy i was on prof maclure list for from first time seeing him to start of tx 22 months for NHS funded icsi during that time they told me they had no information on me three times they lost my note 4 times they couldnt find the papers we completed.  I was distraught if they dont get back to you make sure you keep phoning them as the admin are totally crap up there all i can say is it soesnt matter when they type your details up you get put on the list from the date you first see anyone including your gp for investigation of infertility so even if you not on the list currently it will be back dated.  I know this because i put in a formal complaint to the hospital complaints department after i had been messed around also i was told by a nurse that i would start my tx and to expect a letter in a few days as it had been posted out then they back tracked and said no one would say that.  Also approx 12 months into me waiting for ICSI the clinic ran out of funding in the OCT and was allocated any more funding till the following April of the financial year so that was six months were no one in the same board as me received tx. Always keep on their back


----------



## SUNNY2007

Good luck Trishy for tomorrow and your egg collection hope you get some lovely fat ripe ones lol. The reason about perfume is it can make you feel nauseus especially when you have the pain killer also i know its difficult but do eat something before you go as youll feel so sick on a empty stomach and dont forget to pee before being taken in as they ask you to empty your bladder


----------



## Cate1976

I first went to our gp back in October 05 but didn't see consultant until March 06.  Will we be on list from Oct 05 or March 06?


----------



## Dahlia

Good morning everyone, hope you are all well  

Hope all is going well for you Trishy-will be thinking of you this morning  . 

Welcome to Clodagh  

Mel-loved your post on the "flabby belly/washboard stomach". It has cheered me up no end!!

Anita- hope all ok with you. I am sure the time will fly between now and your treatment.

Hallo to everyone else whatever stage you are at.

Dahlia x


----------



## SUNNY2007

YES CATE WELL THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD IN MY RESPONSE LETTER FROM THE RFC 2 YEARS AGO UNLESS THINGS HAVE CHANGED SINCE THEN.


----------



## SUNNY2007

sorry cate didnt realise i had caps on when i replied to you apologies.


----------



## weeza82

Morning folks, 

How is everyone keeping?

Mel - I like the flabby belly thing, as I don't think I will ever have tight stomach muscles  

Trishy, I know you probably won' t be on-line today but just to let you know, I am thinking of you and everything is crossed for you  . 

Reading about the waiting lists and admin "fairies" at RFC is not promising   just make sme more determined to save and save for Origin. 

Funny how all men seem to be the same. DH's SA results were a bit disappointing when we got them a few weeks back, so I have him on a regime of supplements (Marilyn Glenville Male Fertility supplement and Pycnogenol supplement - supposed to help morphology and I have also got him Vitamin C/zinc supplement), it's only 5 tablets a day but to hear him, you would think he is taking 30!!!! He refused to take zinc, so i was sneaky and got him the Vit C/zinc combo!!!! Every night I have to remind him to take them   i asked him would he take Ginseng but said no  . I am on plenty on tablets too so it's not like I am inflictingit solely on him   He has always worn loose boxers but he is a lorry driver and all the bits you read say sitting for long periods of time doesn't help. What's a girl to do? Anyhoo, it's a bit like the man-fluu syndrome isn't it? It's not that bad, but you have to hear about it all the live long day  

Have a good day everyone  

Weeza


----------



## janners1

I think my biggest prob was getting DH out of tight boxers!!! He HATES loose ones, says they are uncomfortable. Well I said getting a big needle up your ovaries wasn't gonna be very comfortable either!!    

He also moaned for a while about giving up coffee, but he did do it in the end. And I did have to hear about it a lot!!!

Keeping everything crossed for Trishy today she will have it all over her by now - won't she?

Just back from HT session, you'll be pleased to hear I did not black out this week, must be getting fitter LOL!!


----------



## weeza82

well done with HT   

I tried to get DH to cut down on the caffeine but no can do. He starts at 5 or 6 every morning and has a tin of Red Bull every morning and 2 coffees during the day. If I was driving a lorry for nearly 12 hours a day, i would like to be alert as well  . I have cut the coffee down to 1 cup a day or if it's a trying day, 2. 

I had such a weird dream last night, like yours last week Janners. I dreamt I was going for a scan cos I thought I was pregnant. BUT I seemed to be really young, DH wasn't there and my mum and my auntie were there instead (reminded me of getting fitted for my first bra, they were both there  ) but I only thought I was pg and the scan was going to confirm it. Needless to say I woke up and never found out    Hate it when that happens!! 
What is even weirder about the whole thing is this morning i have some spotting (sorry if TMI) the same as I get 1-2 days before my period but I'm only CD11.  . I never mentioned it but it was a weird AF this month as well and the whole way through I had weird twinges in my right ovary (how exact  ), like ov pain but more intense. It went away as soon as AF was over. Normally I wouldn't read into these things too much but now it's ....... I dunno. Things come in 3's and this is the 3 (in my crazy head). But i really feel like I am adding 2+2 and getting 3 million. Haven't got a clue what's going on but had to write it all down to ssee if it makes any more sense and it doesn't. 

Anyhoo, did anyone watch Come Dine with me on More4 on Sunday afternoon? I watch this most Sundays and I love it. This week it was from Belfast and it was hilarious.


----------



## janners1

OMG I think these freaky dreams are good omens for us! Either that or we spend way too long on this place talking about tx, doctors and hospitals!! Isn't it mad when you have such a strong dream like that and you spend days thinking about it after? Mine was so intense that I can still see the little baby girl I was holding.

That's weird about your spotting - have you OV'd yet? Sometimes I get spotting around OV time. How long are you off the pill now? My cycle took a good year to settle when I came off the pill, that's why I originally thought our infertility was me. 

Oh I don't know how your DH can get up so early and then drive all day. I would be living off coffee if I had to do that!! 

My poor preggo sister ended up in hospital at the weekend. She got flu and was so dehydrated. She fought with them though - she HATES doctors and hospitals - this is why she does 100% natural childbirth with a midwife and duala only. They said she had to get an IV in but she said no way so they made her drink a load of water and 'jello cups' and she had to prove she could hold it in. She did - stubborn little mare - only to puke it all up in reception as she was 'checking out'!! She made her DH clean it while she hot footed it to the car so they wouldn't admit her!! She's fine now though, just drinking lots and taking it easy. My whole family are anti-doctors...I think it is because of the American system and how they try and force drugs on you no matter what is wrong, cause they make money by doing that.


----------



## katiesue

Skywalker just nipped on to say Good Luck for your testing (I dont get to surf much but was told you were doing a transfer) am really hoping to read some goods news from you soon hun .... everything crossed        

Luv Kate xoxo


----------



## MaryC

Hi ladies,

I'm in graet form today my headache has gone eventually.

Tell me if you think this is weird but I knwo someone who ahd a baby two weeks ago and she still hasn't named the baby, this was clomid baby so it was planned so they've had long enough to plan, poor baby with no name ! I'm sure most of you already have your future children already named, well if your anything like me!!!!

Mary


----------



## weeza82

I know what you mean about the vivid dreams. i swear I was lying back and they were putting the jelly on my tummy...... and then I woke up  . HAven't Ov'd yet, don't think it will be till the weekend. It's wild how tuned in to our bodies that EVERY LITTLE THING must mean something, whereas before all this, you would have just dismissed it!! I came off the pill April 06 and started trying straight away, having heard all the tales about people I know getting pg in the 1st month after coming off it. TBH I don't really know when my cycle settled after coming off the pill, it was never wildly out of sync. It has always been between 28-31 days, religiously!!. I think after 4 months, it started to stretch longer than 28 days. 

Hope your sis is ok. When is she due? WHere abouts in America is she living? Are you american? Did you decide whether to go in with her for the birth?


----------



## weeza82

Hiya Mary, 

Are they just calling it "the baby" in the mean time? I am like you indeed, i have a shortlist of names, but funnily enough only a few girls names on it but loads of boys. Surely 9 months would be long enough to have thought of a name  . Weird indeed


----------



## janners1

Hi Mary!! Glad your headache is gone! That is too weird about the baby still not having a name. My DH has relatives in Denmark who didn't name their baby till it was Christened, months later!! I have my names picked out - Scarlett, Maisie (I promised my granny), Ray and Will. These have been my names for ages, I warned my sister so bad when she was preggo not to steal them! But she had her kids names picked out from before she even got married!   

Weeza, my whole family lives in PA, USA. They emigrated 11 years ago. I have two sisters and one of them just got married in June, the other married 7 years ago and she has two kids and one on the way. I did spend a year there after my A Levels and again after Uni, but I had met my DH-to-be then and I couldn't leave him!! I miss them - especially the kiddos. But their wee American accents on the phone is the cutest. And my sister will have them call and leave wee voice messages and stuff, it's so cute!!

I think I will go for some of the birth but not the bad bit at the end. I'm sure she doesn't want pictures of her baby crowning anyway!!!!!   If she does she can forget it!!!!  

Which reminds me, did anyone see Knocked Up? It was funny!


----------



## weeza82

Haven't seen knocked up. We are avoiding the video shops in Dungannon as we get too many fines for leaving them back too late   Might buy it in HMV if its cheap. My fave boys names at the min are Daniel (life long fave) William, Rory, Isaac and Frazer.  I will probably have gone off the last 3 by next month!!! My girls names are Lucy and Charlotte but my cousin is called Charlotte so I don't think I would choose it. I like Scarlett.......... I also liked Ruby and Amber but thought I would get sick of them really quickly and anyway, they don't really go that well with our surname. So, my brothers golden lab is Amber (on my suggestion) and our wee spoilt queen is Ruby, so I am happy enough i got to use the names  

Cute kids with american accents   must be hard with everyone so far away.


----------



## janners1

LOL about you avoiding the DVD shops!! We did that too for a while with our local Xtravision, but I really wanted to watch something the other week and it cost us £18 in fines  

I LOVE the name Ruby!! That's on my list of maybes if I have 3 girls!! William is my all-tim fav boys name too. My wee sister's girl name was Lola and my mum just got a puppy and called her Lola!! Sis was RAGIN!


----------



## Trishy

Hi girls  - just checking in but will be heading back to sofa in a second!  WSell I got EC and wait for it................................26, yes 26 eggs!!!!

DH results were said to be 'excellent' so everything looking good.

Did go psycho when I got the morphine and pulse went really high and cried hysterically but the actual procedure was fine and not sore!  I was probably just very tense and the dizziness from the morphine made me feel out of control so totally freaked out!!  They though I was mad  

Unfortunately as I produced so many eggs I am high risk OHSS so they want me to have a period first then go back on the spray next month mixed with HRT to prepare my womb lining and ET will take place then.  I am not too upset though because better to be safe than sorry and my body will be better prepared to support a pregnancy next month.

So I have to phone at 10.05 am tomorrow to see if any have fertilised but the doctor (Williamson - lovely women) said I will get a whole family out of what I produced!!

So far so good...


----------



## MaryC

Hi girls,

Sorry I disappeared earlier but a friend called at the door and I had to go out.

Janners, I can't believe your mum named the dog the same name as her grandchild!! I'm not surprised your sister wasn't impressed!

Another thing apart from the baby with no name, just found out someone I know is pregnant with her fourth child, massive surprise, her DH had a vasectomy 18 months ago!!!!!!!! and yes it definitely is her DH's!!!! Isn't that so typical, some women only need to have a man look at them and their pregnant!  

If you want a really good chick flick to watch I would suggest The Holiday, it is a really lovely film, although get the tissues ready!!!

Trishy, that is amazing news, I knew those sore ovaries were holding a huge hoard of eggs, well done!! Take it easy now and lets hope that the good luck carries on and loads fertilise.

Mary


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Terrific news Trishy!!!  Delighted 4 u & its great Doc W being so cautious!

Didn't want to say b4 but I ended up in gynae post ET with mild OHSS & few other wee probs.  Anyway with me there were 2 womnen with high OHSS - it was awful & they really were suffering - u so don't want to go there!  

  Good luck with rest of tx

xxx


----------



## MaryC

Janners, Where's PA? or should I say what does PA stand for? 

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Thanks everyone.  Hopefully never have to do EC collection again and it's just a case of keep putting them back until one sticks!  Also hope defrosting in a month's time does not lose too many eggs.  Will keep you posted. 

Anyone know the success rate of defrosting?  I know ISCI fertilisation is around 80% but not sure about defrosting.


----------



## freckles39

Hi folks

Have any of you girls had donor eggs abroad?  Just wondering as we are thinking of going down that road and are on a waiting list - but would love to hear of anyone else in the same boat!  I am so scared!!


----------



## janners1

Hi Trishy,

That's brill news - so many eggs!!! Just right playing it safe and giving your body a bit of a break till transfer, as you say you will have the best chance possible then. Glad to hear the procedure part wasn't painful too! What did your hubby do when you freaked out?! I can just imagine mine's face LOL!!  

Fingers crossed you get news of some good fertilisation tomorrow!!  I'll bet you are glad to have that part over you anyway, and I hope DH is pampering you tonight.  

MaryC - My mum called her dog Lola, which was the name my wee sister had picked out for her 'future' child LOL!! I think there would have been an uproar of the highest degree if she called her dog after her grandchild ROFLOL!!  
PA is Pennsylvania, they live right on the border of PA and NY. Hicksville.

Major surprise for your friend!!! That's mad!!!    Flippin super sperm!!

DH is giving me daggers cause I am on the computer and he is having to make the tea    Guess I better go make an effort, he is so helpless!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Janners, excellent news about the 26 eggs....Fingers crossed for good news for fertilisation tomorrow. 

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, I have cut down my coffee to 1 decaff a day but it is hard to break the habit.  I saw one of those Come Dine with me from Belfast - is that the one where the last lady hired a butler to serve them on the beach.

Janners, glad you enjoyed your session at the gym!!

Mary, I think I would be changing my mind all the time about names!!!

Trishy, that is wonderful news about your eggs.  Good luck for fertilisation and your phone call tomorrow.  You are better not to risk OHSS and at least you will only have to wait one month.  I don't know about the success of FET but there is a separate board just for FET so they might be able to give you more information.

Freckles, welcome to the board.  I haven't had eggs from abroad but I'm sure someone will be able to help you.

Fiona


----------



## holly01

anyone force fed wit pancakes brought home that jif mixture and DH has proceeded to cook them and i had  to have one and i already had ones earlier wit the lads i mind nvr want to see another one 4 long enuf.......


----------



## Fionab

Holly, 

I know what you mean.  We had some earlier on and couldn't face any more!  We cheated as well and bought the mixture that you just add milk to and shake.  But we just had to eat some - Shrove Tuesday wouldn't be the same without them 

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls 

Made some pancakes, stuffed now... know what you mean never wanna see another pancake again!!

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Fot the first time in history not one pancake has passed my lips on pancake day!   It's a sin!  Due to EC today Mum has moved Pancake Day to tomorrow for me and we will all have a stuffed day tomorrow!  Does anyone else make a pancake the shape of their first initial?  No?....Just me then?

Pancake toppings?  Discuss!!!  (Simple butter and sugar for me mmmmmmmmm!)


----------



## Clodagh

Well done Trishy that's a helluva lot of eggs. Good luck with the next stages.
Clodagh


----------



## SUNNY2007

Trishy what happened to me was at time of e/c they fertilise them then the day of transfer they will culture half of them so in your case 13 in my case 8 then they put back the best 2.  Then they will freeze your other 13 which were not cultured and the other 11 which were are just disposed of somehow.  Then if you decide to do the process again they thaw 3 at  a time till they get you two to put back in.  So unfortunately at the start i feel there is a lot of waste but i suppose they want to try and get good grades of embies.  In my first fresh cycle i got b grade and c grade embies but in my frozen transfer they defrosted 4 and i got 2 b grade embies only 3 cells each so i still have 4 frosties left.  But looking at my own statistics and 4  of my friends who had ivf out of the deep freeze approx only 1 in every 3 make it thats not fact just something we worked out between our own statistics.  But you are very lucky you have so many to work with you can have a few kids for the next 5 years lol.  Good luck


----------



## weeza82

Good morning everyone, 

Trishy that is fantastic, it really is oodles and noodles of eggs!!!! How exciting !!!  It's nice your Dr is so concerned about OHSS, I have heard such awful stories. I hope you enjoy your pancakes today you deserve them   Glad DH got through it all ok. Hope you get good news this morning.     

Mary, that is unreal about the vasectomy-now-having-baby. It's like Scrubs when Dr Cox get sone but Jordan gets pregnant, so they tie up the Dr who done the procedure and make Teds band sing to him. Love that show. 

Janners, does your family live near West Chester where Bam Margera lives? I love Bam and Ryan Dunn and would probably hang round West Chester just to see them. How sad am I !!!!!!! HOw far away form NYC are they? My SIL wanted Max for a boy, then my other SIL got a dog and promptly called him Max. My niece is called Katie Louise (Louise after me   she was born 2 weeks before we got married) and I was raging cos that was going to be my girls name. 

Fiona- I have seen the Come Dine with Me on the beach, hilarious   It's Helen's Bay love, not the coast of Barbados  . This was a new one and there were some really good cooks on. One girls boyfriend was a chef, there was a youngish lad who cooked really well but the guy who won was mortifying. He was gay and was mad about Wizard of Oz, with all the memorabilia all over the place but he was really sneaky and *****y. I thought he didn't deserve to win. He scored everyone really, really low. 

Well, I forgot it Pancake Day yesterday and not one passed our lips. I made chicken curry instead. DH didn't notice it was Pancake Day either. Oh well, always next year   My fave topping is just simple lemon juice and sugar.


----------



## MaryC

Morning all, 

Well I'm CD10 should have been having a monitoring scan this morning only I forgot all about ringing them to let them know I'm on CD 10, so here I am at home on the computer instead!!!!  I'll have to pull my finger out and give them a call maybe try and get in tomorrow, I think I've gotten a little toooooooooo relaxed about all this fertility business 

Watched mistresses last night, such a fab show pity it finishes next week!! 

Weeza, My Dh's cousins kid is called Katie Louise, it's a lovely name. I have Louise as one of my second names, I'm sorted it I have twins all names decided, I have two boys names and two girls, so any combination is fine, so if someone could just arrange that for me I'd be very grateful 

Trish, I hope your feeling OK today, not tooo sore! enjoy your pancakes.

Janners, thank you for clearing that up about the dog's name. Hicksville!!!! are they all married to their cousins and wear those hideous floral dresses that look like curtains!!

Hi to everyone else, too many to include in posts!!

Mary


----------



## tedette

Hello ladies,

Glad everyone is doing well and its good to hear of you responding so well to treatment Trishy!

Well, ages ago I posted on here for one of my friends who was trying to get on the waiting list for IVF.  She had been trying for 3 and a half years and had done 2 unsuccessful IUIs in Craigavon.  All her tests had come back fine, and her DH's also, but nothing seemed to be moving.  She was due to have IVF late last year or early 2008 and Dr Traub rang her at the end of October to get the date of her most recent period before starting IVF.....Can you guess what's coming next?

Yes  , after 3 and a half years they managed a natural BFP!!!  

I was speaking to her for the first time in ages the other night and can honestly say that I haven't been so completely happy to hear of anyone getting a BFP in years!  

Just thought I would post this as I know good news can lift your spirits in this TTC lark! 

There is hope for us all!

Tedette


----------



## janners1

Wow Tedette, what a fab story!!! I LOVE stories like that, makes me think there is a point to me peeing on my OV sticks every month!! Thanks for making me feel positive today   

MaryC, too funny that you have your names all picked out for twins! I wish I could arrange it for you!! My folks live in true Hicksville, it is hilarious. First of all they are surrounded by the Amish (who really really smell bad cause they don't use products) who mince about dressed like little house on the prairie in their horses and carts. About 85% of the 'normal' people are morbidly obese (I kid you not), because eating out is actually CHEAPER in America than cooking for yourself. They all wear curtain-style clothes, and there are no shops locally to buy anything remotely fashionable. This dismays my sisters to no end. My wee sister is pure over the top glam and the entire township know her because she sticks out like a sore thumb and they actually call her 'Hollywood'. The whole place enthralls me and some day I am gonna do a big in depth photoshoot of it and put it on my blog.

Weeza I think West Chester is a couple of hours away. They are an hour and a half from Niagara Falls and an hour from Buffalo NY. 5 hours from Toronto. Isn't it funny how bad it is when someone steals your baby name? My mum is still bitter towards my aunt (my dad's sister) because she stole mum's name for my sister. Michelle was supposed to be called Judith but my aunt stole it when my cousin was born 4 months before Michelle. 28 years later my mum is still bitter!! She still talks about it!! But we are glad cause we don't think our Michelle looks like a Judith anyway   

Trishy I hope you got some good news today      

Pancakes - I totally forgot too!!!!!!!!! But I love just sugar sprinkled on mine. Unless they are American pancakes then I like a lot of maple syrup and bacon - YUM!!

PS - girls I was so bad today, I had a creme egg for breakfast at 8:20am


----------



## weeza82

creme egg at 8.20am Fantastic!!!

The story about BFP naturally after so long is really uplifting. Gives us all a little hope   

I love small town America and would love to see the Amish. "Time for the midnight barn-raising" and all that   I was in San Diego 3 years ago for work but had a stop-off in Denver airport on the way home and loved it. There were cowboys, with denim shirts, cowboy hats, boots the works!!!! It was the true America with obesity, fatty food everything!!! I watched Dave Gorman last night trying to get across America without using any chain stores for accomodation, food or fuel. It was really good beautiful scenery and small town America!!!


----------



## janners1

Weeza, if you love small town America you would LOVE where my folks live. It is a little town called Sugar Grove. All it has is a bowling alley, a store and a bar/dining room. When I lived there the first year I worked in the bowling alley as a waitress and I felt like I was living a movie. Scary thing is that my folks fit in there so well, it's like they were born to be American. Small town America is fascinating, and the stories I could tell you about the Amish - they are a crazy people!! My dad is actually good friends with a few of them, they all love him. 

The morning of my sis's wedding a girl came into the hairdressers to get her hair done IN HER DRESS!!!! It was hilarious, pure hicksville!! There's a photo on my old blog if you don't believe me    

My mum just emailed me to tell me I had to get this book "Waiting for Daisy, A Tale of Two Continents, Three Religions, Five Infertility Doctors, An Oscar, An Atomic Bomb, a Romantic Night and One Womans Quest to Become a Mother" by Peggy Orenstein. She said she just read it and it blew her mind (my mum is so funny, if any of us is going through anything she will read books about it to try and educate herself on what is happening).

Has anyone read it??


----------



## weeza82

Some title!!! Haven't heard of it I'm afraid. Must read it. 
I haven't told my parents yet. My mum can be my harshest critic (told me my bridesmaid dress at my sis' wedding 6 weeks ago "looked awful on me, what was wrong with it?" Thanks mum) we don't have the closest of relationships and I couldn't cope with the misunderstanding and nagging. She would probably ask "Are you doing it right". My sis knows, 2 close friendsand a supervisor in work who falls pg at the drop of a hat and after her 4th child (3rd unexpected one) sent her DH for a vasectomy!!!!SHe felt so guilty when I was telling her, bless her!! 

At the  bowling alley, did they have teams in pinstripe shirts?


----------



## janners1

I held off telling my mum for about 1.5 years because I knew she would annoy me and also didn't trust her to keep it to herself. I told my one sister who has kids as we are very close. I told mum about 6 months ago when Heasley asked me if there had been any female relatives who had trouble conceiving. She was good about it, not too annoying, though she told my little sister behind my back cause she felt bad that she was left out of the loop. Now she is doing my bap in reading too much stuff on the internet and telling me I shouldn't fly/drink tea/work/exercise/etc. She was also a big advocate of the 'relax and it will happen' logo and told me all kinds of amazing stories of barren people who suddenly became preggo after they moved house and forgot about it with the stress of the move. I think that story is an urban legend.

LOL - she also made me go see this freaky woman in the next town over who read my eyeball and told me I couldn't conceive cause I was low in B-vitamins and stressed out. BTW I am probably the most chilled person you will ever meet.  

And now she is telling me to read a book with the longest title in the world!!   

I will NOT be telling my MIL though!!! Not till I am at least 5 months preggo! She has the biggest mouth in the world! 

The bowling alley was great. Yup they had team shirts and they used those brown coffee cups that you see in the movies.


----------



## janners1

PS I just googled the author of the book and found a really interesting article she wrote for the New York Times.

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9D06E4DA1230F932A35757C0A9619C8B63


----------



## Trishy

Heh girls.

Creme Egg for breakfast....nothing wrong with that!  On Easter Sunday I eat chocolate for breakfast and lunch!  Then usually feel very ill at dinner time! 

Well here goes, I phoned the hospital this morning for the results of my EC and they managed to inject 18 out of the 26 eggs and out of that I have 11 little embryo babies!!  So now they will freeze them all and after a period or two I go back in to get 2 put back in.  I am really pleased but now worried about the thawing process and how many I will lose.  

Thanks Sunny for your experience.  So if I have 11 embryos all of which they will freeze now, do they take out 3 at a time and let them grow for a bit and then put 2 back?  I am not sure what you mean by culture?  The embryologist said at this stage she can only tell me that 11 have fertilised and that they are normal but can not give me any more details about how well they are delevoping yet as it is too early.  So not sure how many out of the 11 I can expect to actually be able to ever put back in and hope to grow into babies.  All confused!!  Just hope I don't have to wait more than a month for ET or there will be trouble!


----------



## weeza82

Eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww. Egg whites !!!!  Good God, I only thought I was desperate for a child   Interesting article. Might look about the book on amazon. My uncle was talking at Chrismas about this book he swears by about the power of positive thinking. I can't remember the tile, it was The something, a short title. Might get that too, even thought I have never bought a self help book in my life, apart from "THink yourself thin" by Paul mcKenna   

I know I will have to ask my mum about her history at some point. Her and my dad were married 3 years before I was concieved so..... I know my aunt had bother but went on to have 2 kids. Another aunt on the other side had an ectopic pg and that was the end for her (age issues as well). If I can help it Mil & Sil's will never know. DH is the only son in a farming family so pressure is on to produce a son to carry on the family name. (Either boy or girl would do me, I'm not fussy). When Sil had her DD (1st born) Mil declared it was a shame it wasn't a boy, it would have been nice for the new father to have had a son   Never mind this was the first grand-daughter   So, no, my in-laws will not be hearing if I can help it. Sometimes they yap on that much that I am afraid I will snap and scream the brutal facts at them. But then I would get "are you doing it right?", "well the problem must be with you, it couldn't be our brother" and "relax". So for now, I will grin and bear it (with gritted teeth) when they tell us to get a move on, everyone is waiting on us and that their children would like some new cousins.  

Loving the team shirts  

Trishy, your post came up while I was typing that is fantastic news. you must be over the moon     Hope you are being spoiled rotten!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Hi Weeza.

Not quite sure what the egg whites is all about but sounds disgusting!

Anyway thank you.  I am actually not over the moon at all.  I know I should be but I am just taking it all very much one step at a time.  I sort of feel a bit numb at the minute and can't seem to feel anything much but I think I am just scared of getting my hopes up.  I am also a bit annoyed I can't go ahead with ET but understand why not so just trying to accept that my body will be in a good position to support a pregnancy in a couple of months time.

But I imagine 11 fertilised eggs is good at this stage?


----------



## SUNNY2007

Trishy not sure exactly what culture means except i think they freeze them at the fertilisation stage then take them out probably half of yours since its you first go they then add some stuff dont ask me what then they put them into an incubator to see how they develop so do some dont then they put the best 2 back.  I know when they defrosted 3 or four of mine they all survived the thawing process but after culture an incubation 2 developed into 3 cell embies the other 2 didnt develop anymore than 2 they stopped growing so werent viable.  Hope that helps


----------



## weeza82

11 sounds good, to me, but I'm not in a position to reassure sadly. Do they think next month for ET? It must be frustrating having to wait another month but from what I have heard OHSS is not something you would want to be contending with. The whole journey is such an emotional rollercoaster   

About the egg whites, janners posted a link to an interesting article which should clear things up!!


----------



## MaryC

Janners, I'm so intrigued!!! what possessed your parents to move to hicksville?

Weeza, I feel for you with in laws like that, I'm sure there are times when you could gladly give them a slap, that would shut them up!! 

Trish, Todays news is very good, I know you don't want to let yourself get carried away but at least give yourself some credit for what you've achieved so far, you'll just have to wait and see what happens with the embryos. Did they tell you when you could phone back and find out what the situation is?

Well ladies, all these stories of people getting preg naturally are making me sick!!!LOL  Come on be honest we all just wish it was us and damn that other fertile woman, how dare she have what should be ours!!!    

I hope I have horrified a some of you, I'm only joking by the way, my sick sense of humour!!, but I'm sure I got some of you thinking!!!   

Mary


----------



## janners1

LOL Paul McKenna!!!!!!      

I know that book Weeza it is called The Secret because a girl I know was telling me about it one night and how it changed her life. If you google it you will see loads about it - I think Oprah made it famous.

I know exactly how you feel about the in laws as mine are the same. Except the pressure is on to produce the first grandchild and they think I am a heartless career girl cause I have waited almost 5 years. Even though they waited 11 years to start a family!!!

Trishy 11 fertilised eggs at this point sounds as good as it can get!!! Although, obviously I don't know much about this stuff really, but 11 is a lot!! It must be really hard knowing you have to wait a month but it will so be worth it. Dr Farrag said to me about OHSS and how it lowers your chance of success so you know you are doing the right thing waiting it out.  

Boot Camp Circuits tonight...think I need to start psyching myself up....


----------



## Trishy

I have to wait until 19th February when I will meet Professor McClure for a chat.  (First time he decided to show up in over a year!!)  But I imagine my period will be due around then, 2 weeks after EC?  So I reckon he will ask me to wait until I have the period after that and then start on Synarel and HRT and then come in 14 days after that for ET.  All in all I suppose it will be another 9 weeks or so from today until I am ready.

Bummer but better than getting OHSS.

Thanks Sunny that makes sense.  Hopefully mine will all get through defrosting and then there's a better chance of more developing.

I also have names chosen already - Ben and Stephanie but starting to change my mind about Ben!!  It's nice to dream.

Does everyone think they would eventually tell their children that they were test tube babies?


----------



## janners1

MaryC my dad is a Harley riding pastor and he got 'The Call'.

I can honestly say that I wish I was one of those damn fertile women who get pregnant first month off the pill/when they are on their period/when their husbands have had the snip/when they are sure they didn't even have sex that month!!!      Or how about those people who don't know they are pregnant till they are giving birth to their child on the toilet??!!


----------



## MaryC

Trish, I don't think it really matters if the child knows although, I think it would be good for them to know when their older in case they have any problems ttc then they can talk to you about it.

A girl I was friendly with at school, her mother didn't know she was pregnant until she went into labour, she was a size 8 throughout her pregnancy, the baby was stuck away up under her rib cage so she still had a flat stomach!!! 

Mary


----------



## Trishy

I think I am very lucky with my in-laws and my parents because they are all very understanding, sympathetic and interested in the whole process.  In fact they both helped pay for this private course of treatment so that can't be a bad thing!  My DH's parents had him then had to wait 9 years before his sister came along because it took all that time to discover his Mum had blocked tubes.  I suppose in those days you didn't talk about it if you were having trouble conceiving.

So if anyone gives anybody a hard time just tell them to  !!!

The people I hate most are the ones who say 'it might just happen naturally if you relax'.  I will show them how to relax when they are passed out on the floor after my fist meets their nose!!! 

That's better............and relax!!


----------



## janners1

LOL Trishy!!!!!!!!!! I hate that 'relax' speech too - it really gets to me!!!

I did ask my MIL why they waited so long to have a family, thinking there might be info there to help us, but she said they were 'just scared' cause it was such a huge responsibility!!

I will tell my kids they were test tube babies. I think once I am preggo from the treatment I will tell anyone who asks about it because I know how hard it is to not know anyone who has been through it that you can ask questions of! (Obviously before I found FF and I felt all alone).


----------



## weeza82

Mary, you always tell it like it is, brilliant. I am more envious of folks getting pg effortlessly than the girls, going through this and getting a natural pg but definitely you have made me think. I suppose I am still chasing the rainbow that it might happen naturally for us. My head recognises that it is an outside chance but my heart is a steadfast romantic and hopes for a natural miracle.  

My superior at work didn't realise until she was 20weeks with her 4th. I mean, after 3, you would have thought you would have known!!!! (Of course, I totally know what I'm talking about, having been through it all before   )

Janners, does your dad really drive a Harley? How cool. 

Trishy, Mary is right, its such an achievement so far. It will be a long 9 weeks but we will be here to talk creme eggs and other such nonsense with you  to take y our mind off it  

My in-laws have me pegged as a heartless career girl as well   . They always ask will I keep working when I have kids. I need to get back into talking about WHEN the kiddies come not IF. We used to talk about WHEN all the time but now it has turned to IF. So I must get The Secret and get on a journey of pma. I might ask for some money as well as a baby  

I think I would tell my kids about being test tube babies. The reality is they might need to know someday, but I won't be telling them when they are young with their bedtime story   "Tonight I will read Cinderella, but first did you know you were madein a lab?"   How wrong!!  Following on from you Janners, when I get pg, I will probably be telling everyone about the long hard journey "Congratulate me harder, goddammit, more attention!!!"  

Good luck for Boot Camp tonight Janners.


----------



## janners1

Weeza you make me laugh, that is hilarious!!!    

And you are dead right about my reason for telling everyone about my test tube baby, so that they will go overboard with congrats and say "Oh she went through all that and you would never have known it, isn't she great?!!". Although knowing my luck they will say "Yeah, that figures, with all her crazy mood swings and bad temper"!!!!    

What is with all these people being preggo and not knowing it!! When my sis was trying for her 3rd she told me before hand so I could mentally prepare myself. After 3 months she still wasn't preggo so she came to me to ask me advice on HOW TO GET PREGNANT!!!! How messed up is that LOL!! Although with my advice she was pregnant that month!!!      

    In 2 hours I will be going through hell, running round a field and nearly puking or blacking out. I am SO treating myself to a creme egg tonight!!

PS Yeah my dad is a tatooed Harley rider!!!


----------



## weeza82

Tattoos and a harley, that rocks!!!! My dad is quite conventional, no tattoos, no motorbikes but brill all the same  

About announcing pg, I would be like "stand there and listen to our tale of woe and then, shower me with appropriate amounts of sympathy, wonder and best wishes"    

What did you tell your sis to do to get pg? Just in case it's something I haven't heard of or tried before. 

They need a "clutching at straws" smiley and a "shrugs shoulders" one as well.


----------



## janners1

weeza82 said:


> About announcing pg, I would be like "stand there and listen to our tale of woe and then, shower me with appropriate amounts of sympathy, wonder and best wishes"


     I LOVE it!! Maybe you could bring me along and I could say "Yes, indeed, Weeza has been through hell and back and I can attest to this personally. Tell her how brill she is please!"!!!   

I told my sister to watch out for the egg white CM (she did not know about this) which comes mid cycle anytime from day 11-17 or so. I told her once she saw that it was "go time". She said she saw it that month for the first time in her life. I was amazed at how little attention she had paid to her cycle in her life - even through 2 pregnancies!!!


----------



## weeza82

Hah, you probably will all be thinking I am such a sucker, but I have just ordered "The Secret"!!!!! Can do no harm. I am going into this with an open mind. My uncle swears by it and he has recently set up new financial advisor business. The book will be delivered tomorrow. I will let you know how I get on........ 

YES!!!!! I will do for you too, we could be a double act          We could make a living being there for others who would like this service as well   

I have to admit, I paid precious little attention to my cycle before all this started as well. Now, every little twinge has meaning. I never thought I would be such a hypochondriac but not in the I'm sick sense, if you  know what I mean. Not even sure if I do


----------



## janners1

Have you ever been on twoweekwait.com? That is two week wait obsession at it's finest - looking at other people's pee sticks and playing with them in photoshop to see if there is a line (I didn't do this - other people do LOL!!) ....I will admit to having lost a few good days of my life obsessing about twinges my body might have made    

Well, you can let me know if The Secret changes your life. The girl I know started her own business after reading it too, _and_ got herself a nice man. She swears by it. I'm so intrigued as to what it can say to change someone's life so much!!!


----------



## MaryC

I have to say that I think keeping a 2ww diary is one of the most unhealthy thing anyone can do, it just makes you focus on every tiny detail, your setting yourself up for a fall. I really don't think it is good for your mental health!! Rant Over!!!!

Janners, your dad sounds great, does he let you ride his bike? does your mum have a bike too?

I managed to phone and leave a message for the nurses in CAH to contact me about coming in for a scan, I only remembered at 4.50pm!!!  I don't know what is going on with me I can't seem to remember anything regarding fertility at the moment. 

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Good luck Janners at being tortured tonight in the gym.  I think I will sit and eat myself unconscious tonight!!

Regarding telling the kids I will definately be telling them how they were made. (Notice I say 'them' - all my sextuplets!!)  Although they may have their suspicions by then!!  Seriously though I think it's important.  I only just found out my Mum lost the baby before me and that freaked me out a bit that she had never metioned it before.  I think it's important incase it's something that can affect the children's fertility in the future and can explain why they might be having problems of their own.  I suppose when to tell them will be the question but I have years to work that one out.

Mary I think you need to use Nintendo Brain Train to help you remember these things!  But it's also a good sigh you are so laid back about it all.  Can you pass some my way to cope with the next 9 weeks or so until ET?!

What's good on TV tonight?


----------



## SUNNY2007

Trishy 11 embies or frosties as i call them is great you should be delighted... for the frozen transfer which i had last takes the same length of time as the fresh so whats that approx 5 weeks you take the nasal spray and then the spray a hrt gradually building up hrt then you take spray hrt and pessaries until lining of womb thick enough for transfer  think its about 4 or five weeks then they do transfer.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Went for hospital appointment they say i am having 2 big babies one approx 5 lb 14 and 6lb 3 at the minute not sure how accurate their measuring system is though  so they dont think i will make it to 37 weeks so had to have steroid injection 5pm then go back 11pm tonight and 9am and 3pm tomorrow really dont want them to come too early as i dont want them in scbu but what can you do ill just have to take one day at a time.


----------



## crazykate

Hiya Sunny just a few ?'s from me......

What does the steroid injection do?  Does it bring you "on" a little earlier? They sound like they're at a good healthy weights so hopefully shouldn't need scbu.

How you feeling anyway, tired I'm sure and nervous and excited and all the other feelings mixed into one!  

Kate


----------



## Trishy

OMG Sunny it sounds like your house will be full of littl'uns before you know it!  You must feel like you are carrying around a couple of bowling balls!  That is great though and they will be well looked after even if they come a little earlier than expected so try not to worry.

So are you basically saying once your period comes that you are on spray/hrt etc for a total of 5 weeks before FET?  This time I started spray on the 13th Dec and did not start stim injections until 24th Jan but I assume I wouldn't be on spray as long as that this time.  Would it be a total of 4/5 weeks from starting any drugs until FET?  Sorry just to clarify!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Great news your twins such good weights- I can imagine u worrying a bit as u on the inj etc but it sounds like they'll both be fine!  What a happy house you'll be in a few wks up to ur eyes in nappies!

Trishy terrific news re 11 embies!!!!!  I know easy to say but keep up that PMA - you've done great & as I said b4 you don't want to be like those 2 I was with in hospital - it wasn't nice.

Hopefully the time to ET will fly in!  Til then rest up, try to chill eat healthily (well apart from the odd creme egg or 3!!!)

Not long now til stims Fiona - bet u can't wait with d regging forever!

S

xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

The steroids are to improve the babies lungs incase they are born early as he is not really sure when they will make an appearance.  Trishy do you still have your current schedule im trying to remember.  Look at your current schedule did you start spray on day 20 of cycle.  I think but dont quote me i had af on 10th may then started spray 29th may continued it then commenced hrt 21st june gradually building tablets up and commenced pessaries somewere in there went for scan 1st july and then had e/t 6th july.  what i do remember is the time period was the same for fresh and frozen.  Started my first treatment 15th nov 2006 had egg collection 18th december transfer20th december.so frozen transfer drug sched approx 39 days and fresh drug cycle 36 days from start to embryo transfer.   But i case it depends on your cycle.


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Sunny.  I will stop asking you questions reminding you about your treatment because you have so many more important things to think about now and all that horrible drugs part is behind you now so you have to enjoy the future.

But thank you for taking the time to count the days for me.  I looked back at my current schedule and from the first day of Synarel to this Friday (when ET would have happened) it was 58 days.  They did say due to Christmas I was on Synarel a lot longer than normal so I would hope that once I start again it will only be around the 39 days you had to wait.  

So that would bring ET to around 17th April if doctor lets me have AF in 14 days from now then start spray day 20 of next month's cycle but if he makes me wait another cycle it could be end of May/start June before it happens!

Of well, I won't start predicting dates until I speak to the doctor on the 19th February and find out for sure how long he makes me wait!

Sorry girls - talking too much about myself!


----------



## janners1

Sunny great news on the size of the babies - wow what a weight you are carrying about!! Not long to go for you, I'm sure!

MaryC when I was young my dad had me out on the back of his bike all the time. Ive been on his Harleys with him, but I've never driven one. I would love to though....I would love a motorbike, I just think they are so cool!! I can imagine me roaring up to weddings on one   

My mum mostly consumes herself with worry about my dad and all the ways he could die on his motorbike. She will ride on it with him though - but he says she nips him if he is going too fast!! They ride to Sturges every year, a big mental biker convention, it takes them days to get there. 

Love your laid back attitude MaryC, I really hope I can be chilled when I'm having tx, and if I start wigging out you can drag me back down to earth  

Trishy, hope the eating is going well    I can't move and I also very very very nearly puked, the closest I've ever been to barfing all over everyone. It will happen some day...I promise you!!!!!!!


----------



## janners1

Trishy, talking about yourself is your right when you are having tx!!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

dont worry i do not mind talking about it hope it helps fire away with any of the things you need to know.


----------



## poppy888

freckles39 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Have any of you girls had donor eggs abroad? Just wondering as we are thinking of going down that road and are on a waiting list - but would love to hear of anyone else in the same boat! I am so scared!!


Hi Freckles,
I have had donor egs and am on my 2 week wait at the moment!
PM me if you would like some information!
Poppy x


----------



## Fionab

Janners, a creme egg so early but I suppose you did all that training last night and tonight!

Trishy, 11 embryos is really good.  I am sure it is hard as you were geared up for ET now but it would have put you at danger.  Do you have much pain?  You probably will have had a period by 19th so he may wait for another one in March first.

Hi to everyone
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Poppy havent seen you on for a while good luck with the 2 ww. Rest up and take care


----------



## Trishy

Poppy - all the best for the 2WW.  Fingers crossed all goes well.  

Fiona - thanks.  I had not let myself think as far as ET so when she told me I had to wait I was fine about it.  It is only today I am starting to think I may have to wait until end May/start June until the actual ET which is a bummer and I have to go through hot flushes again!  But needs must.  I will have to be patient until the 19th until I know more.  I should get AF around 19th anyway so maybe I can convince him I feel well enough to start straight away!  I am not too bad at all.  A bit sore when I stand up too quickly like a stitch but the pressure has totally gone which I felt from having such full ovaries.  That was an instant relief.  Where are you with stims now?  Sorry can't remember - think the morphine has made my head funny


----------



## Trishy

Sorry just read your profile - it's Friday you start injections.  Good luck.  It really is not as bad as you think.  And that's me talking from a hypercondriacts (can't spell!) point of view.  Are you ready for them.  Is DH going to do them or do it yourself?


----------



## Trishy

Me again!!  Off to bed now.  I had taken this whole week off in preparation for EC then ET but have decided to go back on Friday so I can save that day and take it off when ET happens instead.

So tomorrow I have decided to spend quality time with my sister and 2 nephews.  Going to collect one from playschool which I have never done before so can't wait.  Then we are all going to the park to play!

Will check in tomorrow.  Would hate to miss anything!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls 

You are a chatty lot!!

Trishy thats good news about the 11 eggs, hope all goes well when e/t comes along....

Sunny - you poor darling your back must be killing you if that is the weight of your twins already....

Hi everyone else.....Gemma how is the injections any side effects yet

Missy xx


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls 

Trishy pm sent

Well been on injection for 11 days and had some side effects feeling sick and bad headaches especially at night.  Also DH told me I have been bad temper.  Needless to say I totally disagree lol.  Have my first scan on the 14th Feb and start taking the tablets, then have e/t on the 28th of Feb.  Hoping everything goes well with the thawing, have to sign constent forms on the 14th.  I have to let them know that I am putting the two embies back, however now think that their decision was more related to DH situation then anything else.  

Missy97 hope injection are going well I think you are only couple days behind me.

Gemma


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Girls!

I know I've been a bit of a stranger but thought I'd let you know that I had an appt with Origins on Monday.  Me and DH signed our lives away for goodness sake!  I consent this.....I consent that......strange what you'll consent to if you think there'll be a     at the end of it!!!!!  

Only took 2 nurses and a consultant to get blood outta me!!!  Apparently I've got [email protected] veins!  They tried both of my arms and ended up using my wrist!!    

Anyway, we will probably be starting tx on 29/03/08 - they have even set my dosage for stimming at 150ml.  Kate, does that ring any bells?  Apparently that is quite low because I'm considered young for IVF tx (yippeee!) and I'm slim  Can't wait for the next few weeks to fly by...........

Mary/Kate/Jofi - hope you are well.

A


----------



## MISSY97

Anita - bet it feels a bit better since you have signed consent forms a bit of relief that things are moving along....My dosage for stims is 150 aswell...Lower dose for me as i have pcos...

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Gemma - I have been taking injections for 5 days now...Not too bad.  Feeling a bit bloated and sickish at the moment don't know if these are side effects from the injections...Not feeling too great today bit down and feel a bit teary..Poor dh doesn't know what to do...Doesn't help to have a first aid exam tomorrow afternoon....

Ah well get on with things i suppose....Good Luck Gemma hope the side effect disappear soon....

Missy xx


----------



## janners1

Anita - WOOHOO -  I bet you can't wait to get started! We might be cycling together, depending on when my period starts! How come they gave you your dates already, I thought you had to call when you got your period before starting tx? Maybe that's just for ICSI?

Good god girl, can't believe they had to use your wrist to take blood!!!    

On a side note, I have had many, many blood samples in my life for various things, I also give blood quite regularly, and never has my arm bruised the way it did after my Origin sample!!! It was black the whole way round, and even now the bruise has faded to green and people are still asking me how I did it!!!

Gemma, things are moving along for you too!! Glad the injections are going ok (apart from the sickness and headaches)  

Trishy, have fun with your nephews and sister today - you are just right!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

How's it going? 

I had forgotten how many people have started Tx and there are so many starting soon as well, it's fantastic. Here's hoping  there is plenty of BFP's.    

Anita, fab news about the dates, hwo will you keep yourself occupied in the mean time? Did you get your living room finished yet?

Gemma and Missy, hoep the injections aren't too bad on you. Just imagine if it was the menfolk that had to inject themselves every day. What would we not have to listen to    

Sunny, your babes are great weights and I hope  you have them all to yourself for a few more weeks!!!! 

MaryC are you this laidback about everything? You must be horizontal !!!AT least you remembered in time!!! You are dead right about the 2ww diaries. Last month I went on the TTC Naturally 2ww board and wished I hadn't. It kinda freaked me out and as for keeping a diary. My cycle is boring enough to me without posting it on the internet for other people to be bored by as well. Anyway, do you really want a slap of people reading about the consistency and texture of your CM ??   I read a few 2ww diaries out of morbid curiosity and was speechless (a rare occurance, let me tell you   ). 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are having a good week. 

I have the first "ungrateful pregnancy" story of the day, my sis's mate found out she was pg just before Christmas. Total accident. She is not impressed and says the baby won't affect her life much anyway, cos it will be with the babysitter (not nanny) all the time. She is getting the spare room done up, not as a nursey but somewhere for the babysitter to stay. She went to visit another friend (who is an ex-lesbian) and her 6 week old wee boy and talked the whole time about herself and never asked about the wee boy. When she was nursing the wee lad, she held him so awkwardly his mum thought she was going to drop him and took the child back off her. According to my sis, she is smoking and drinking away, like a good'un. Why.   

Anyhoo, have a good day everyone. xx


----------



## weeza82

Janners, meant to say, I am still to be convinced that this gym lark has any benefits apart from HT   Blacking out, nearly puking in front of everyone, sounds like a teenager on a Sat night


----------



## janners1

The CM chat is a bit much, I agree      Sometimes it even exhausts me having to pee on my CBEFM sticks 5 days a month. Which is why I have a love/hate relationship with it and rarely use it properly!!!!!! I could not keep a tww diary, it would drive me round the twist. (Hey - remember that tv show, round the twist?!)

Weeza that's horrible about your sister's mate    Hopefully as her pregnancy progresses and the baby starts moving she will realise she has a little person inside her and stop the drinking and smoking. That's so sad. 

I am beyond sore today. HT does make the pt sessions worth it though, and there are at least two mega-hottie-crushes in boot camp circuits!!!!! Plus, I felt a little lump on my arm the other day and had DH inspect it and he confirmed that it is infact a muscle!!! How exciting!


----------



## Trishy

Gemma - surely you did not have to go back on injections for preparation of ET?  I was told that now I am having a break before ET there will not be any more injections to prepare my body.  Just Synarel and HRT tablets.  Did that nurse lie to me?


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Hello girls,

Hope you are all well.  Sorry I havnt been on for a while.  Well we got our BFP on Saturday, we are still in shock.  DF is finding it alot harder to believe than me.  So after almost 4 years and told that we would probably need iui we did it ourselves.  Really cant believe it.

Just didnt want to leave and not say anything.  Thank you all so so much for your support since i joined even though i havnt been here that long it really helped.  I so hope that you all get your much deserved BFPs really soon.  You are all truly wonderful, strong girls and the support you give each other is amazing keep up the good work.

We have been told that we are not getting a scan until 16 weeks so we are trying to find somewhere that does a private one.  I had a miscarriage 5 years ago so we are very nervous.  

Best of luck with the rest of your journeys. I hope you all get the little miracles you all so much deserve.

Thanks again,
Lisa


----------



## Gemma J10

Congratulations Lisa on your BFP and I wish you all the best during your pregnancy.

Trishy at Origin you use injections to down reg so the nurse was not fibbing.  

Anita I am sure are glad to get starting the time will fly in now especially with dates to focus on.  

Gemma


----------



## weeza82

babyhope, huge congratulations on your BFP. Hope you have a healthy and enjoyable next 8 months.


----------



## tedette

Congratulations Babyhopes!!

Once again it is great to hear of unexpected miracles after TTC for so long!!

Hopefully some of this good luck will rub off on the rest of us!   

Tedette


----------



## janners1

Babyhope that rocks!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!
       

I am loving all these natural success stories lately. Have a happy and healthy pregnancy, hope you get your scan sorted. Thanks for sharing your good news and giving us all hope    

xx


----------



## Trishy

Babyhopes that is amazing news.  I hope all goes well at the scan.  Miracles do happen!


----------



## Trishy

My 9 month nephew wants a word - mm n 8 njyyyyyyyyyyy'á43l; wc

Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## weeza82

kukfjhsdkjkj right back at him Trishy  . Are you having a nice day with them? How's the form today?


----------



## SUNNY2007

Baby hope not sure were you live but the ulster hospital dundonald do private scans  phone 02890484511 and ask for consulting rooms then you can arrange a scan.  I know origins dont do them because i tried.  Congratulations and i know it would really put you mind at rest to get a scan you probably wouldnt get scanned till 7 or 8 weeks though as before is just too soon and might worry you unnessarily.


----------



## Trishy

Very good!  It's good fun today and they are just leaving now but my stomach is a little sore because I think I was lifting them both a bit much.  Of well, I am fine.  Told work I will go back in tomorrow so I can save the day for when I need it in a couple of months time.  Trying to be more positive today.  I am sure the weekend will fly and then it will be only 1 week until doc appointment and then I will have some dates to aim for.  It always helps to have a goal date.

How are you today?


----------



## weeza82

Not too bad. Was ordering books off Amazon yesterday, including "The Secret", and have accidently ordered 2 copies of 1   They won't be delivered till Sat so i will probably sit all weekend reading the Secret and being a more positive affirmative person   Doesn't hurt to try   No plans for the weekend except BMS      I know its unlikely TTC naturally, but what the hell. Have a bit of fun    

By the way, what does this wee guy mean   is it what I think it is? If so, why is he green?


----------



## Trishy

I haven't a clue.  I can't even guess what you think it means! 

No harm TTC, if nothing else you will both be all loved up.  Lucky for you!  I am banned for 16 days after EC.  Only way is if DH wears a 'hat' but he won't!!

 

What are these?


----------



## Trishy

How long has anyone felt pains after EC?  I am quite crampy and my lower back is even a bit sore.  Being a bit hyper about the symptoms of OHSS!  Bleeding nearly gone so I would say that is normal enough but just quite sore.

I never stop asking questions!!  I think I could give lectures on the ins and outs of IVF/ICSI!


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,

Many congratulations Babyhope  .Thanks for coming back and telling us your great news-all the best in the coming 8 months.

Trishy-hang in there   . I am sure you have mixed feelings at the mo but I suppose the only way to look at it is that your body will be at its optimum best when your ET comes round. I am sure you are frustrated all the same... Some of the smilies are a bit strange 

Hallo to everyone else,there are so many of us now-it"s great not to feel like you"re the only one going through this.

Sunny -the twins are a great weight- I am sure they are heavy to carry around! 

Finally got my appointment for RFC  -hope to be cycling April/May time- anyone else at this time?? Hopefully there will be a few more  at that stage!!

Trishy-have just read your new post re abdo pains- not sure of the answer? Maybe post on peer support thread/ give RFC a ring in am?? Hope you are ok  

Dahlia x


----------



## Trishy

Dahlia that's great you are finally on your way.  Waiting is the hardest.  I will see how I feel over the weekend and then call them on Monday if still sore.  When you think I had 26 sacs pierced then it makes sense to be sore.  Good excuse to be pampered!


----------



## Dahlia

Trishy said:


> When you think I had 26 sacs pierced then it makes sense to be sore.


Ouch! You definitely deserve pampering!!

Dahlia x


----------



## holly01

hi ladies just posted a wee message there on a new support group starting in OMAGH if anyone round that area interested have a wee nosey.......cheers


----------



## glitter girl

Baby hope, Congrats on your brill news, delighted for you.


Dahlia, if you dont mind me asking, which health board are you under?  how long have you waited altogether for your treatment? 

Ive heard so many different estimates of waiting times, it would be just good to get an rough idea.

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Trishy  i had pains for about a week then a week after e/t like af pains.


----------



## BABYHOPE08

Thank you all so much for your messages. Best of luck to all you, i will keep lurking so i dont miss your BFPs *WHEN  * you get them.

Thank you for the information sunny xx


----------



## MaryC

OMG you have been so busy today ladies, it's taken me ages to read all the posts.

Trish, glad to hear you've had a good day with your nephews, gives you some practice. I think this symbol   is Weeza when her MIL starts going on at her!!! LOL 

Babyhope, a huge congratulations that is fantastic news, I hope you have a wonderful health pregnancy   

Missy and Gemma, glad to hear the injections aren't toooo bad, Gemma I hope the side effects pass, I know the horror of hot flushes.

Weeza, I'm not a very relaxed person, I'm quite upbeat and chatty!!! I just seem to have a mental block at the moment when it comes to fertility tx 

Anita, Glad to see you back with us, I hope you have noted that I have been behaving!!!!! PM on it way!

Holly, a meeting in Omagh, you've answered Cate's prayers she'll be delirious when she finds out!!!

I'm in great form today, I had a lovely facial this morning which was soooooo relaxing but it meant I missed the call from the nurse in CAH, sure I'll talk to her tomorrow! It's a bit annoying that they are only there in the mornings.

Janners, I think you are crazy!!! that bootcamp sounds horrific, hot trainer or no hot trainer!!!!!!!!!!!

Sunny, Great news about the babies, their very big!!! and only 32 weeks!!! I hope things go OK for you over the next few weeks and they manage to stay inside, with them being those weights they probably won't have to go into the special care unit.

I hope everyone else is keeping well today.

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, I will do the injections myself as they are fine once you get the first one done.  On our first treatment I had mild OHSS and I was unable to go back to work for over 2 weeks and even then I was in pain, but you seem to be feeling a good bit better than that.

Gemma, good luck FET on 28th.

Anita, glad your appointment went well and you got your schedule.  The standard dose is 200 I think.  

Missy, I hope your first aid exam goes well tomorrow.

Babyhope, congratulations on your BFP.

Dahlia, I'm glad you have you date for cycling.  Is this your NHS or private treatment?

Maryc, hope you get sorted out with CAH.

We are starting stims tomorrow so I'm excited but I can hardly believe it is really here after so long waiting on d/reg.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Babyhope!! Great news, take care....

Fiona thanks, good luck for starting stims, seems forever since you started d/r........

Hi everyone else things going well this end...

Missy xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone , hope the world is well with you all. I have woken with a splitting headache but am trying pma to make it go away. all part of the bigger pma plan, which kicks into gear tomorrow when i get "The Secret" delivered  

Dahlia, so pleased for you now you have dates. Will you be counting the days or trying to distract yourself?

Fiona good luck with the stims, it seems like you have been d-regging forever!!  

Gemma good luck for FET  

Good luck for the First Aid exam Missy remember DRABC and all that  

Holly let me know about a meeting in Omagh. I am from Dungannon and work in Craigavon, so really Craigavon suits better, but if you needed numbers, I would go to Omagh happily.  My sis used to live off the Killybrack Road   And my dad used to have a business in Foundry lane  

Mary you crack me up   You are spot on about the IL's winding me up!!! I used to say to DH about having a big electric fence or moat round our house when we were building to keep his ones out. He still isn't sure whether I was joking or not ......... Did you get sorted with CAH? 

Trishy, how you feeling today babe? Good luck back to work, don't overdo it. As you said, 26 is a lot!!!! I think the   is to do with fertility, orange is supposed to be the colour of fertility, or enhances it or something and this is a wish/blessing . Do you know what I mean? Don't think I made it very clear   but I know what I mean. There are threads about orange being lucky for fertility and thats how I know. They talk about wearing orange underwear for appointments and all that. I don't own anything orange at all. 

Janners what's the crack?


----------



## weeza82

Ooooh , forgot to ask yesterday, did anyone read the interview with Sarah Parish in Wednesday's Sun? It was all about how she is pg for the first time at 39 and how easy it was for her after only a couple of months of trying   This is just me paraphrasing here, but the jist of it was "Oh, there is no point worrying about it, just relax. The minute you say "to hell with it", and sit back and have a glass of wine, that's when it happens".  I was just  "whatever, you are obviously a expert on fertility issues. ". She was a bit too smug for my liking and a tad insensitive. It's lovely that it all worked out nicely for her, she decided to have a baby at 39 and she was very lucky she didn't have all the problems faced by some of the older girls on this site. Don't know why this has niggled at me, i think it was her blase attitude to it


----------



## janners1

Morning!!!!!!!!

Weeza even reading your little bit about sarah Parish's interview has ****** me off!!! WTH does she know?!!    

I need to address this issue you brought up yesterday because it is bothering me. What the frig does this thing mean?    Well, it is called 'hump', so my mind is not just filthy. But my question is, why is the one in front all question marks before she gets 'humped'? She looks all shocked as the humping begins and then he turns red, rolls off and turns blue, she smiles then winks, they both turn green and put sunglasses on and have a ***. Maybe this is what we are all doing wrong? That's probably what Sarah Parish did.

It's the wrongest yet my new fav smilie!!

What is the quote for today? 

Dahlia I might be cycling around the same time as you, depends when I get my period. I can't do next month cause I am going on a photography course in Vegas, so I have to wait till my March period. It's great to have a date to look to though!

Tirshy hope your cramps have eased off and you feel a bit better today. 

Fionab good luck starting the injections today, I will bet you are so glad to get started!

Gemma good luck with your FET - lots of babydust for you!!!!!  

Mary I promise I am not mad, just addicted!!!!    

Hi to everyone else. 

This weekend I am expecting the egg symbol on the CBEFM so I will mostly be  
Also have a formal to go to on Saturday night in the Seago and then on Sunday I have a big photoshoot in the Killyhevlin, which I am not looking forward to at all and will have to muster every bit of PMA I have to get through it!!!


----------



## janners1

HEYYYYYYY - the forum changed my word for me!!!!!!!!!! I did not write 'peed' by the way!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

I have seen that happen when I write cos peed is just not a word I would use. So a quick test. i will write ****** and see what happens. 

I wondered as well why the yellow on win front had question marks then looked shocked. WHen I first seen it I thought it couldn't possibley mean what I think it to mean, could it? I think I am a bit shocked, who knew I could be this prudey?

Todays quote is crap, they haven't been good this week at all "Samll deeds done are better than great deeds planned"

Who fab to be going to Vegas. Are you there for long? Is DH going with you? If not, take me, I will carry round all your heavy photography equipment    

You are having a busy weekend. Why you not looking forward to the Killyhevlin? My sis's wedding reception was there, but it was dark by the time we arrived at it and so the view over the lake was a bit lost on everyone, but she got great shots of her and her DH by the lake with the sun setting behind them. I will send you lots of pma while I am reading the secret on Sun afternoon


----------



## Trishy

Hi All

Janners I had my wedding reception in the Seagoe so have fond memories of it!  I hope you have fun.  Do you have a nice dress to wear?  We got married in Cyprus but then did it all over again when we got back with a reception in the Seagoe.  At least I got to wear my dress twice!

I see what you mean by   . I am sorry but I find humping a little more enjoyable than they seem to be!!

Weeza - I changed my mind about going back to work!  It was part laziness and part still not feeling 100% and DH said he would prefer I stayed off so not going to argue with that!  I came home last night after staying at my Mum's for 2 nights but she is coming up to see me today - I'm spoilt rotten!

I am still sore and tried to call the hospital but have got nothing but engaged tones so will have to keep trying.  I think I know what the problem is.  I honestly think I am not getting OHSS and I have lost 3 pounds since EC on Tuesday and my stomach is flatter so I think I will be fine that way.  My problem is I have really bad pains and I think I might have (sorry girls) constipation!!!  At least none of you know me so I can talk openly!  I think that is why I have bad cramps but Mum wants me to call the nurse incase it is related and to see what I am allowed to take.  Does this sound familiar to anyone?........anyone?......no?.....just me then??!!!!   Sorry too much info for you but don't like being in pain!

Also that interview was probably just how most people see getting pregnant and we are all just oversensitive crazy women!  I did ask DH the other day what ever happened to a good shag behind the bike sheds and heh presto!!

Fiona - how did the injection go today?  What time of day have you chosen?  I did 8pm so I wouldn't be rushing about in the morning and panic myself.  Of course DH had to be shown my war wound every day like I was the bravest person in the whole world!


----------



## janners1

Well, I am having to do a family photoshoot there of the entire family of the person you also know and they are all hyper. Every single one of them will a) not want their photo taken and b) try to tell me what to do. My friend said I will just have to become bossy for the day, which is just not me. Hopefully, as with all things, it will not be as bad as I think and they will take it easy on me. See, to them, I am 'wee Janners', their little sister's friend. They will have a hard time taking me seriously!!!

I am sooooo excited about my trip to Vegas. I am going on a one week workshop to learn from my favourite photographers in the world. It's a wedding workshop and I think I am going to learn so much. Plus I get to run round Vegas taking photos of models in wedding dresses!! I am going all by myself, I have never travelled so far on my own before! Infact this may have been the longest me and DH have been apart since we got married. He has been my travelling Buddy for 11 years!!!

I can't wait to see how The Secret changes your life      Then you can give us amazing quotes from it instead of the calendar ones "Small deeds done and better than great deeds planned" LOL!!!


----------



## janners1

Trishy the Seago is a lovely hotel. I had a few girls who got married abroad last year and had me do reception photos for them, it's so much fun. And they are always so chilled and stress free!

I have a fab dress to wear that I bought about 2 years ago in the sales. It didn't fit me and I thought "I love that dress so much I am gonna slim into it". Needless to say this did not happen and it was banished to the back of the wardrobe. Then, this week I was trying to decide what to wear on Sat and I found the dress and thought, WTH I will try it, and it fits me now!!!!!!!!! I am shocked cause I really haven't lost any weight, but I am so delighted. Must be all that boot camp hell and HT ogling!    

Good for you taking the day off, you are just right. I've had constipation pains before so you could be right in thinking that's what you have, when it is really bad it can be quite painful. 

A friend of mine who doesn't know my situation one time, made the sweeping statement that people who couldn't get preggo were just too 'hyper' about it and that's why it didn't work out for them. She said if 'they all' just relaxed and didn't care about it so much it would happen.    

LOL - this one is called "naughty tony"!!!


----------



## Trishy

Janners people like that need this  .  My Mum and Dad said the other night that it might 'just happen' now that DH results came back as 'excellent' on day of EC and I had to explain that the doctors said ICSI is the answer for us and that we aren't even good enough for IVF so there is no way 'naturally' can happen for us.  I get so frustrated and have now banned all talk of 'it might just happen if you relax'!  It can be very tiring trying to get people to understand.  I know they mean well but if they just see it from our point of view it will actually help us relax more knowing there is no pressure.


----------



## Trishy

I am probably very unobservant but I have just realised I am a full member!!


----------



## janners1

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Congrats on the Full member!!!    I didn't notice I was a full member  until Janners pointed it out. You are right to take it easy today, if you have bad pains. If I had my Family Medical Encyclopedia with me, I could amateurly diagnose you, but that might not be advisable    3lb off since Tues - is that the combined wieght of 26 eggs? 

The Seagoe is lovely, been to quite a few weddings there. Haven't been to one there in a while though. How lovely to wear your dress a second time. I don't know if I will ever put my wedding dress on again. I never even got it dry cleaned after the wedding so it's still got the fake tan marks and dirt round the bottom, but I like that, all part of the day. My friends mu still puts her wedding dress on on her anniversary every year and they have been married for 30 years.    My sis was all for selling hers after the wedding but changed her mind after being in it all day!!!

What colour is your dress Janners? I love it when things like that happen and you can get into something lovely   Boot camp and HT is working well for you !!! As for the photoshoot, is the rest of the family full of energy like her? Just get her to shout the commands all day, works well in work    She is the go-to person if you need something!!!  You will have to take loads of photos of Vegas for your blog. And any famous people you might see (i am obsessed with seeing famous people, probably cos I never do   ).  If I was away for the week DH would probably go back to his mum!!!! Spoilt baby boy!!!!! The longest we have ever been apart is 1 week 3 years ago. I missed him so much. I think its wirse if you are the one left at home. 

My test worked, this site censors us!!!!  Big Brother is everywhere!!!


----------



## Trishy

Thanks - I feel like a family member now!

I was quite bloated and sore before EC so I reckon 3 pounds is just that bloated feeling and 26 liquid filled sacs put together.  It certsinly isn't for lack of eating!!!

Just got through to a nurse and she is not too worried about me.  As I don't have any of the other symptoms she thinks I will be fine.  I just have to drink lots of water (I never do!) and eat oranges and grapes!  She said if it gets worse they will bring me in for a scan tomorrow or Sunday.  I am not too worried myself.  I don't think you want to be kept updated on this one so if you hear nothing more then I am ok!!!

Janners I wish I had you as my photographer.  We wanted really modern pictures but the man was a bit too old to understand modern.  He did our engagement pics too and had us on a plastic white roman wall on a white sheet in his studio!  So tacky.  I did do a topless one too with DH which is nice (bits covered though!) and we have it in our bedroom.


----------



## janners1

The only problem with being a photographer is that I have no good photos of me and DH!! I have a very specific idea in my head of a family shoot I want done of us, and I just don't trust anyone else to do it!!!  

The topless one sounds cool though, I've never had an engagement shoot where they suggested that, although all my shoots are on location so it might be a bit  !!!!!!!! 

My wedding dress is lying in my MILs house still piggin'!!

My dress for Sat is silver. It's lovely, although I need to find some of that boob glue or tit tape or else the people at my table might get more than they paid for when I reach for the salt     

Yup Weeza, she is quite the bossy miss, although her mum and sister are exactly the same, which is what I am worried about!!!!!!!!! Even SHE is worried about it LOL!!! Mean Janners is gonna have to make her debut!!!!  

I am also totally obsessed with seeing famous people and I NEVER do, ever. I am always looking for them no matter what country I am in! My DH will love me being away for about 2 days (he will relish the silence) and then he will really start to miss me. He probably won't go near his folks cause they do his head in and he usually sends me over to see them so he doesn't have to deal with them LOL!!! His mum called him the other night and he didn't answer and then told me to call her and ask what she wanted!!!!!      Luckily she finds it funny!!!

Right, I am off to Friday spin class, the last one of the week - Whoot whoot!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Janners you are so dedicated!

The topless shot was DH's idea!  But it was nice.  Just funny trying to hug someone while topless and move into a position so no-one saw anything!  Photographer must have thought it was his luck day!! 

Mum just arrived so taking me out for lunch now then doing housework while I laze around!  OK I might try to help a little!


----------



## weeza82

Is double-sided tape and tit tape not the same thing? I don't do strapless, always halter neck or straps so I can wear a bra. the girls need some support    
We got our engagement photos done at Venture in Lisburn and it nearly bankrupted us. The layout with 3 photos we really liked was £700 and there was no way. So my mum bailed us out and called it our Christmas pressie. I don't think I could have done the topless one, too afraid of the girls making a break for it     Dh has a really hairy chest and while i like it, I don't know if you would want to look at it in a photo all the time. Thank God, it doesn't stick out over his shirt. Eeeeeeeeeeeewwww. Is yours black and white or in colour Trishy? 

Good thing that you got through to the nurse. Did it put your mind at rest any? Lucky you having your mum round to do your housework  

Everytime I am in an airport or out of Northern Ireland, I be on the look out for celebs. I heard SJP and Matthew Broderick were staying in the Europa earlier this year, when she was filming something and I had to fight the urge to book a room. As it was I had a night in Robinsons, in the bizarre hope I might see her. I don't even like that much   

Enjoy you lunch Trishy and your spin class Janners. i have to go to the bank after work and have been putting it off for a month now. Boring.


----------



## paulmghty

Hi gang, I can't believe how busy the board has been !! Please forgive me if I've missed anyone's news.
Congrats babyhope btw how wonderful, and without help? well done, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.
Anita, you did it lol, so that's the ball rolling now then. Are you starting meds end of March?
I phoned waiting list today and I'm No 2 on the list and should receive my 'af' letter next week. Here we go, quite happy with that actually, patience is not one of my virtues. Am I cycling with anyone ? Kate ?
Hello to shoppingqueen, I've really enjoyed our chats. Hi Maryc, Anita ,Kate & Cate and everyone else,hope you are all well.
(and P you know d and I love you both loads)


----------



## paulmghty

oh ffs, that was me jofi (fiona) Pauline was here on my pc this morning, sorry Pauline


----------



## jofi

can't believe I did that


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

It must be the time of year for ringing admin jofi becuase I did the same yesterday!  We are no 9 on the private IVF list so March/April should see us getting treatment.

I can't wait as each month ticking by is making me more panicked about my lack of children/bfps 

It is probably worse as my sil had a lovely baby boy last weekend and the christening is next weekend.  I just get so paranoid that everyone is looking at us and thinking 'what's wrong with them?'

I just feel like shouting 'YES, I DO WANT A BABY, YES, WE ARE TRYING AND FORGETTING ABOUT IT IS NOT AN OPTION!!!!!'     ......ahem.

Sorry about that girls,...don't know what came over me! 

Tedette


----------



## Trishy

Hi Tedette - I know what came over you.  It's called being normal!

You are all doing well getting to the top of the list.  That is the worst part, all the waiting.  I joined NHS list in August 2005 and am still waiting!  Last call I made I was told it might not be until August 2008 until we are seen but that is not confirmed!  I have been told I am a paitent person but that is taking the biscuit (make mine a caramel square by the way!!)

Private list through RVH was a full year's wait so I bl**dy well think I deserve to get pregnant now!   

But I have to look to the future now - 11 frosties on ice so far - not long to wait!  

Weeza - my 'nude' portrait (as I like to call it!) is in sepia.  It was originally B&W but DH is a whizz at the computer and as our bedroom is all browns he made it sepia to match then framed if for me as a gift for Valentine's Day.  Who said romance is dead!  No idea what to get him this year.  I forgot it is next Thursday!  Only something very small but I like to get something thoughtful as we got engaged in Amsterdam on Valentine's Day!  Is that romantic or a little bit odd with all those red lights in the background!!


----------



## holly01

def is the week for ringin i also rang yday as it is one year since our 1st ivf appoinment,so i rang and asked where we were on the list and she said 'u can expect a letter..............'and i was gettin all excited and then she said 'in 9-12 months..............................we are no 45 on the list yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,thank god i have a sense of humour,i laughed and said thanks!!!!!

say no more......................


----------



## Trishy

The only thing that makes it slightly easier and makes you able to get your head round such a long waiting list is knowing the other people on the list are all lovely (well all those from FF!) and we would not want to deny each other their own turn.  But it's still hard.  You either laugh   or you cry   and I would rather   !!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

Trish I've come to the conclusion that your a bit of a saucy minx!!! What were you doing to Dh in Amsterdam that made the man propose?   Don't even try and play all innocent, after hearing of the topless photo shoots you haven't a chance of convincing me your a good girl!!!! 

Jofi, delighted to have you back with us. Great news about your position on the list lets hope your turn comes around very soon.

Janners, enjoy the formal, the dress sounds fab. I have to say I'm a fan of silver, I'm getting more and more into metallic with age, give me a few more years and I'll be like some crazy tinfoil wearing lady walking about Banbridge!!!!!!! 
janners I've just thought sure when you're doing my DD's photo shoot you could take a few 'Au Natural' photos of me on location, it would be more like wild life on one with me and my wobble on show!!!!!! LOL 

S/Q where are you? are you off shopping as usual??!!!!

I managed to talk to CAH today and I have to go over on Monday for my scan, I'm CD 12 today. I have my DD's birthday party tomorrow, it will be like a mad house 12 kids under 4 years!!!! 

Mary


----------



## buba

We have our first private appointment with Dr Traub next week.  I have been referred to RFC through NHS but we decided to make our first visit private.  As I have suffered 3 miscarriages I have only ever been with a miscarriage specialist but since we have not been able to conceive in the last year we thought this should be out next step.  Can anyone tell me what to expect?  Can I also ask does anyone know of a miscarriage support group in Co Londonderry as I am finding life very hard to cope with at teh minute.

Many thanks
Bubs


----------



## crazykate

Hiya ladies..............

Jofi glad you're back with us and you're cycling soon.    I have to wait for Feb AF (dozy mare that I am I forgot to make a note of Jan AF in my diary) so I don't even know what date to expect it   

Anita great news for you how you both feeling now its becoming more 'real'?

Just a note girls I know someone mentioned something about giving blood after reading about Anita's skinny veins and the nurses efforts to get blood out of her  .  I went down to give blood on Monday and because I had undergone tx and was waiting to cycle again the Sister signed me off donating for a year  

Glad to hear everyone's doing well.

Babyhope massive congrats to you wishing you a healthy happy pg.........don't forget to post and keep us all up to date!

Got home from work tonight to be greated by a letter advising that I have to do flaming Jury Service from 1st September  !  Even my job doesn't get me out of that one  

Kate


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Was wondering have any of you girls had acupuncture during tx?

missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, that is what I had after EC and it is connected to mild OHSS. I was in absolute agony going to the toilet and yes I had constipation. I had this for over 2 weeks before I was fit to get up never mind go back to work. I just took Panadol but it didn't totally help.

Missy, I'm not having acupuncture as I had heard mixed reports about it but the news today seemed to be that it was good http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7233500.stm

Maryc, I'll know how to recognise you in the town now!

Buba, your first appointment might just be to talk about the possibilities and to arrange tests like SA.

The first injection went fine. I did it at 7am at the same time as spray. The nurse recommended we took the injections in the morning so that we would leave a longer time between the last stims injection and the Pregynl injection.

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Mary - what could you possibly men?  I am a good girl!! !!  I don't know what I did to DH in Amsterdam but when we had a cup of tea and piece of cake something came over him!!!!!!!

And Mary, if I see you in town I will call the men in white coats to take you away.  You might be confused for a Christmas turkey and put in the oven!  

Oh and Mary good luck on Monday.  You might need to see a doctor anyway after all those kids!  Hope scan goes well and you get the answer you need.  I assume it is just to give you the green light for nookie??

Janners, I love silver too, I got a lovely formal halterneck dress for my Christmas work do.  It had dark silver jewels all down the neckline and net underneath, like a 50's style prom dress.  I could definately have done with tit tape but instead tied it so tight that you couldn't see my boobs....only problem was, I couldn't stand up straight!!!

Buba - good luck.  I would say the first appointment will be very straight forward, perhaps a blood test and to set up a date for S/A.  Nothing stressful but you must be excited anyway?

Kate - are you sure hormonal imbalance isn't a good enough excuse to get off jury service??  A crazy lady in court surely can't be right!!!  I see you are also laid back about things forgetting the date of AF.  I really need some of this feeling!

Fiona - well done you for getting through the injection.  Funny you should mention Pregnyl.  As I was taking my Puregon at 7pm and my Pregnyl was due at 9.30pm the nurse told me the timing of the final Puregon was not that important so she told me to take it in the morning and give me body time until my Pregnyl and then take it that night.  So it makes sense what she told you.  What date is you first scan?  Can't be long now.

And thanks Fiona re constipation!  I went to the chemist and they gave me Fybrogel.  Considering I am mid treatment they didn't want to give me anything stronger so I will try that for a while.  I have to say this is the first day since EC where I have very little pain and feel more like myself.  I will even take the dog for a walk today and maybe wonder around the shops to get soe fresh air.  I have been so tired the last week but finally am feeling good.  Roll on 19th appointment and starting treatment again for ET.  Can't wait!


----------



## janners1

Buba, I'm so sorry for your miscarriages      I imagine your first appointment will be to talk everything through, ask about your cycles, arrange for your DH to have an SA and you to have some blood tests on the appropriate cycle days. On my first investigative appointment I had an internal scan, which I wasn't expecting. Perhaps your GP could refer you for counselling?

Mary good luck for Monday. LOL about you and your tin foil fetish!!!!!! Hope you had a lovely day at your DDs birthday party - you'll be ready for the madhouse tonight! You are gonna regret suggesting I take some snaps of you at your DDs photoshoot, esp. when I announce that we will be recreating Trishy's topless pose!!!!!     

Trishy how sweet of your DH to get your picture framed for you!! I flippin well ruined my big valentine surprise this year! I was bleating on about how I wanted an ipod nano for the gym - last week I thought 'sod it' and bought myself a new pink one and a strap for my arm. Cue me in the gym bopping it out to Britney on the treadmill thinking I'm the bees knees and DH comes up to me, raging, asking me where I got my ipod?? He had bought me the EXACT same one for Valentine's Day with the strap and everything!! OOPSIE!! How was I supposed to know, I've never got a Valentine's gift in my life from him!!    

Kate crap news about the Jury service.    I was wondering about that the other day, if I had a wedding on and they called me would I get out of it. 

Holly dear love ya!! 45th on the list?!! At least you have a sense of humour about it!!!!!

Jofi, number 2 on the list, that's great! You will be cycling soon then, I bet you can't wait to get started! Tedette you'll be going soon too, maybe same time as me. There's a lot of girls here starting soon, I hope we have a lot of spring BFPs!     

Weeza I LOVE Venture's stuff, but it is just soooo expensive. If I got a shoot done with them I would bankrupt us!!! I would want all the pictures massive sizes! It's just so colourful and happy for studio photography. LOL about your DHs hairy chest, my hubby's is soooo hairy and I have to wax a little bit at the top for him so it doesn't poke out over his tshirts. Bless!!

Is double sided tape the same as tit tape Because I have some double sided in the house and I could just use it if it was gonna work...


----------



## Trishy

Janners idea what to get DH for Valentine's Day?  I have no idea.  I suppose you will be getting humble pie for yours!! I hate the way it is such a commercial money making day.  We don't go out for a meal because restaurants double their prices and take advantage of loved up couples trying to impress!  Might go to the shops this afternoon for something small.

Isn't it a lovely day today?  I just went for a 3 mile walk with the dog and it was lovely.


----------



## janners1

Trishy, I make presents for Valentines! The best one I ever made DH was a little book with all the reasons why I loved him. This was when I was about 19, I had no money or computer or anything. I collected up every photo I had of us and photocopied them and cut letters out of magazines for the words, it turned out really nice. We still have it and it makes me laugh to look through it and see the silly things I wrote!!    

Last year I wrote him a very heartfelt letter. This year I think I am gonna print off a couple of photos for him and frame them for his office...he keeps saying he wants a picture of the dogs and of the kiddos (my niece and nephew who he dotes on). I was thinking of making him a 'smile' book and filling it with pictures and things I love about him so that if he is ever having a bad day he can look through it and it will make him smile.

I have a touch of the Blue Peter about me


----------



## Trishy

Janners, you are so romantic!  And also very soppy!  I wrote DH a poem for our first anniversary and he cried reading it!  I don't know if that is good or bad!

I will have to get my thinking hat on!


----------



## paulmghty

hi everyone

I haven't posted in a few weeks but wanted to come on and say that our world fell apart yesterday. We went for our antenatal booking in appointment at the Royal and discovered that the baby has died in the past week or two. Knew there was something wrong when the midwife went to get Dr Boyle as she kept saying she couldn't see very well and that she thought it was the position of my womb.

He was great as was everyone there. I couldn't stop crying and it was so hard having to walk out past all those couples waiting for there scans. I have to go in on Tuesday for an evacuation. It'll be done as a day case. We are just devastated to have gotten to almost 12 weeks and for this to happen. Don't know what the future holds but at the minute I can't even think about anymore treatment. Financially we have come to the end of the road.

Good luck to all of you who are currently cycling - I do check the thread daily to see how you are all getting on. Hope to see some BFP's very soon. 

Take care

Pauline


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, my first scan is on Wednesday morning.  I loved you idea of showing DH where you had the injection so that he would feel sorry for you, I tried it but DH had read your post over my shoulder and didn't fall for it.  I'm glad you have no pain.

Janners, poor DH and his good ideas! Did you bring yours or his back?  Maybe he was trying to return the favour to match all your efforts.

Pauline, I'm gutted for you losing the baby like that. I can't imagine how you must be feeling.  Take your time before you decide where to go from here.  

Fiona


----------



## tedette

Pauline,

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news.  

Tedette


----------



## janners1

Oh Pauline, I'm so sorry to read this, I am truly gutted for you.


----------



## Trishy

Pauline I don't know what to say Pet.  Try and take some time out for you and DH to get your head round it all.  Maybe even go away for a couple of days to spend time grieving.  I am so sorry


----------



## Trishy

Fiona, not long now then until first scan.  Don't be nervous because I almost forgot what he was doing because I was so busy watching the screen to see how many sacs I could count!  They are very good at not making you feel embarrased or awkward.  I suppose when they've seen one, they've seen them all!  You could always shave it into a heart for a Valentine's surprise for the doctor!!!!

Oh Janners, I ended up getting a lovely wooden frame that holds 4 pictures and am going to put the rest of our engagement studio pics in it for DH for Valentine's.  They are lying hidden away at the minute which is very annoying.  Also got him a minature bottle of Cava with chocolates all done up nicely in Tescos.  It's hard to know what to do so hopefully he will like it.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

You are all very inventive for valentines day, me and dh don't really do very much pressie wise, just a meal after valentines day and a card that is about that.......

Pauline so sorry to hear your news you must be devastated....          It must be so hard...

Missy xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Pauline so sorry to hear about your sad news im sure you are just devastated and cant understand why it is happening to you.  Its hard to give you words of support cos nothing anyone says will make you feel any better its just going to take time.  I f you need to chat pm me.


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Well I'm still standing (just about!!!!) after DD's birthday party, it was great fun and all the kids were so good, I love holding parties! 

I'm a bit annoyed today because I have realised that I'm pretty sure this months tx is a waste of time, I will explain why!!!! I have my scan tomorrow morning CD15, so I should be ovulation Tuesday/Wednesday that sounds fine apart from the fact that DH will be in England on a course, and to add insult to injury he's only there for Tuesday and Wednesday!! 
I think valentines is a load of rubbish but I have my DH a card and have organised for a large balloon of a cow giving a 3D kiss and a rose to be delivered to his office. I have been threatening to send him flowers for years to embarrass him, especially as there are only girls in the office, my friend is the florist delivering them so she's going to get a photo of his face and reaction on her phone. 

Janners, you are so romantic, and I would have agree with Trish, your very soppy too!!!! 

Pauline, I'm really sorry to hear your terrible news, I'm sure the whole experience has been soul destroying. I hope in time you can pick yourself back up and look to the future whatever it may hold.   

I hope everyone else is well, Hi to Trish, FionaB, Jofi, Kate, Holly, S/Q Sharon, Anita, Missy, Weeza, Tedette, Buba, Dahlia.

Mary


----------



## ava

Hi Pauline,i'm one of the oldies from way back when the thread started and i remember you posting a good time ago.

Along with everyone else i am so so sorry to hear your news.

Will say a little prayer for you and your little one.

Lots of love,

Ava xx


----------



## Trishy

Mary - I can't believe you are doing that to your DH!  How cruel but so funny.  He is going to kill you!  I hope your ovulation delys itself by a couple of days to give you a chance.  Sperm can live up to 7 days so go at it like bunny rabbits on Monday before he goes and again Tuesday morning if he leaves that morning.  Don't give up hope.

Oh and glad you survived the kids.  I went into Banbridge yesterday and seemed to be surrounded by mothers and their babies!  Most of them had double prams with twins in them!  Maybe it's a sign!


----------



## holly01

pauline and DH i am so so sorry to read ure terrible news...so unfair


----------



## holly01

i have to agree with u ladies who said valeys day is a commercial rip off  i bought myself some lovely yellow roses yday   and have told DH nat to bother wit cards this year   just take me out to dinner today...and  he said nathin new there then  
have a wee bita sore head today. we were on a girly nite last nite and we went to coookstown to try this new club mint,what a joke ye wuda thought ye were in london   they had us q'in up outside and lettin 2 in as 2 came out sayin the place was full!!!as if, so needless to say we didnt hang around!!heard its nat that tara anyhow so thank god we didnt que,will head sum other nite and go early 
anyone doin weightwatchersseriously needa lose 7lbs!!got a reality shock last nite  me friend came over b4 we were headin out and she wanted to borrow an outfit so i threw a few things to er and she slipped in2 them effortlessy   ha ha i wud have been on the bed and DH tryin to squeeze me in2 them  so have made up my mind this weeks the end of the late nite treats!!have 2 weeks b4 i go to dub 4 me op and needa shift the weight as i know when i am off after i will eat outa boredom      
so headin out today 4 the last supper    
have a nice day everyone


----------



## janners1

Mary you are hilarious, your poor Hubby!! I would love to see his face when that balloon is delivered LOL!!

Fiona, DH had to take his ipod back because I had mine opened and loaded up with songs and strapped to my arm      

Holly I've heard of that Mint place, but I've never been. How annoying that they were making people queue outside. Hope your 'last supper' was good!!

Hope everyone else had a good weekend. I am just home and I am tired and dying. Drank too many tequilas last night at the formal - and I NEVER drink that stuff, but one of the girls at our table decided that we needed to do this. Then I was up at 9am to get ready for my big shoot today in Enniskillen. But that went really well afterall and everyone behaved and did as they were told!!    

Think it'll be an early night for me tonight!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Holly - i went to weight watchers for years, started before i got married but haven't been back the last 6months or so.  It is really good, works really well i lost a stone and a half, mind you have put on about 5/6 lbs the last few months.  If you stick to the plan you could lose 4/5 lb in the first couple of weeks, if your luck you could lose more........

  

Have my review consultation in the Royal on Wednesday, hopefully to get on the list for nhs.....

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Mary i think my dh would kill me if i send in something to his work for valentines day, i think he wouldn't speak to me for a week...Tempting idea though.... Only jokin

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Maryc, you are wicked with your poor DH!!!

Trishy, I think I will skip the heart shape!  I'm afraid I wasn't that adventurous the other night when I was getting my legs waxed!!!

Ava, hope Joe is doing well.

Holly, it is so easy to put on weight.  I am off coffee at the moment during treatment so I find I'm eating less biscuits as I always had one with coffee, so this is working well on two counts.


----------



## Dahlia

So sorry to read this Pauline, I am sure you are devastated   . 

Hallo to everyone else,will catch up later,

Dahlia x


----------



## Trishy

Janners I think you might only have yourself to blame for all that drink!  Admit it, you were the one holding up the bar!!  You must have had fun anyway.  Did the dress stay on OK?

Fiona, at least you got a leg wax for the doctor!  I am sure he will appreciate it!!  How are the injections going?  Is your belly getting bigger or crampy?  I was fine at your stage but by day 10 was a little uncomfortable but the doc just said it was because my ovaries are big (as if to say am I stupid or something that I couldn't work that out myself!!!)


----------



## Trishy

Just realised that sounded like the doc was a bit mean but he wasn't!  Don't want anyone thinking they are not nice!  He just was so matter of fact and perhaps they sometimes have seen it so many times that they forget us first time girls are watching every little twinge and become a little obsessed with our insides!  So Fiona, don't be afraid to tell them if you are not comfortable or are worried at all as they will help you no matter what.  

Sorry - I think it was just an example of one of Dr Traub's 'matter of fact moments' that I know some girls on here have been witness to!


----------



## janners1

Trishy my right boob made a bid for freedom at one point when I was sitting talking to someone and turned to face him. Luckily I caught it just in time!!      

I had a brill night, but having to get up that early the next morning was not good! I'm still dragging this morning! Tequila is evil.

I think you are right - the doctors can become matter of fact about stuff without realising they are doing it. When Dr Farrag was drawing us his diagram I was wondering how many times in his life he had to draw that thing out and explain it to people!!


----------



## Trishy

You nearly had a Judy Finnegan moment!  But I am sure your underwear matched  the dress.  Or is that the point - you were not wearing a bra?  Doesn't bare thinking about!!

I don't do tequila, infact I have never tried it!!  I used to drink Aftershock but over the years with all this TTC business I have got to the stage where I am almost tea total and 2 glasses of wine makes me drunk!  Cheap date me!


----------



## janners1

No bra!!!!!       

I am t total also now, haven't had a drink since way before Christmas...so those tequilas really did hurt! When I got home I was so worried about being hung over the next day my wee DH made me drink a pint of water with a berocca in it, 3 ibuprofen and a slice of toast. Guaranteed me that it would prevent the hangover before it started LOL!!     Course at the time I believed him and thought he was a genius!!!!!

Oh I am so friggin ragin. Does anyone want a 6 month old Cavalier King Charles pup??!!!!! That wee git Sonny has just done a waz on my brand new giant beanbag prop for baby shoots. ARGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Ooooops!  Elvis can be just as bad but when they look at you with those big puppy eyes it's hard to tell them off!  Will you have to get a new one?  Ikea might do a cheap one?

He sounds cute though!!  I'm a sucker for all animals!


----------



## weeza82

Morning folks, 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

Mary glad DD's birthday party was fun and good luck for the scan today. Don't forget about it!!!! I love the cow balloon. Lucky for Dh he drives a lorry so I probably couldn't pin him down for a delivery but I think it would be stony silence for me if I did anything like that!!! It's a pity your DH is away this week. It always seems to work that way  

Holly, did you get into mint at the end? Where did you go instead? WE are supposed to be going to mint in a few weeks for a 30th party but I don't think we will make it that far. I hear they are really strict about drunkeness. Will probably be the Railway then, as usual  

Missy hope all goes well for Wed. How many people are on the NHS list at any one time? I see someone (can't remember who, sorry) is at number 45. I naively didn't realise there would be so many  

Pauline, I am so sorry to hear about your loss , I can't imaginee what you must be going through, but you are in my thoughts    

Janners, did the double-sided tape work? (apart from that one time   ). I don't know how anyone drinks tequila, if I do shots, it is usually a choc pop or a baby guiness. I will have Sonny for some respite if you want    Glad the shoot yesterday went well. 

Trishy. good that you are starting to feel better. Did you go back to work today?

Hi to everyone else, Tedette, Fiona, Dahlia, Crazykate, sunny and shopping queen. If I have left you out I apologise. 

Dh and I had a very quiet weekend. On Sat afternoon, I ended up looking after 3 nephews and a niece. "In the Night Garden" was on loop in the living room. Great wee show. My niece is 2 and a half and very keen on house work so she paired up socks for me   I realised it had gone a bit quiet and went looking for the nephews and found them elbow deep in sand and water, making mud pies. I thought how great, we used to do that when we were kids. SIL went through me for a short cut when she came back, cos they were so bogging. But I thought, it's only dirt and it will wash off. I offered to wash their clothes but she played the mrtyr card and dragged them home for a bath. Whoops. She was still banging on about it yesterday   I don't care, the boys had great fun and sure, what else would wee boys be doing if not getting in a mess


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

My DD is 4 years old today, my baby is getting so big   , I really need another one to satisfy my craving for all that lovely baby time!! I can't believe how quickly times goes by!!

Anyway, I had my scan this morning with Mr Heasley and the good news is that I have two good follicles and they are only 13/14mms at the moment so no ovulation for at least a few days. This is great as I was worried that DH might have been away at a crucial time. Having spoken to Mr Heasley this morning I think we could well have been missing my ovulation day, it's hard to know if calculation by the dates is accurate!!!!  

Weeza, sounds like your the auntie the kids love, SIL should relax a bit about stuff like that and just be grateful that you babysat!!

A nice story for a Monday, a couple my DH knows had twins a couple of weeks ago after tx, they had been ttc for 5 years! So don't give up hope girls, sometimes it just takes a little bit longer.

Janners, the formal sounds great fun, if I had known it was going to be that good I would have gatecrashed!!!  Delighted the sun is starting to come out, must organise the photoshoot soon if the good weather keeps up.

Ladies, I have to laugh at you thinking I'm so cruel to my DH, he's spoiled rotten but you have to keep them on their toes!!!!!  

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - yes I decided to venture back to work today although you had to surgically remove the mattress from my back!

As for your SIL, I mean she should be grateful she has little monsters and more importantly somebody who is prepared to look after them!  We would all do anything to have children covered in mud and sand etc from head to toe!  OK maybe not all the time but kids have to be kids!  I know if I was babysitting I would be in the sand with them!

My nephew who is 2 1/2 was there when I went to Mum's for lunch today.  I have a coat that has a fur collar and he stroked it and said 'Auntie Tisha you have a cat!!' How cute!  He is also very clever and was able to tell me that Belfast Airport is called George Best and he played football for Northern Ireland!

There is nothing more precious than his face when he sees me calling for lunch.  He runs over and gives me a hug and kiss.  I always have a Muller Corner yogurt which has wee bits you pour in to the yogurt.  So he sits beside me and I fill the wee small corner of the yogurt pot with some of the yogurt mixture which he eats from and I eat out of the big corner.  It's like a weekly ritual!!

Mary - try to be happy .  Happy birthday to the little one.    She will get a sibling soon, I know she will.  And great news about your scan.  At least when DH gets back he can walk in the door and you will be ready and waiting in your new Valentine's underwear ready to take control!  Maybe it's a sign that you are not going to ovulate just yet, your body doesn't want to miss the opportunity this month so has hung on for a few extra days.  Do you also use the ovulation kits?  I am sure you have used them until you are blue in the face! 

Nice story about the twins - there's hope for us all.


----------



## cathy2

hi everyone,
                hope u are all keeping well just rang the rvh again today to see where im at on the nhs list 
              for ivf  just to be told my chart is pigeon holed meaning dr mcclure is still looking at it i think 
                its so frustrating they cant tell me anything else    i had my app with him back in nov
                  any one else have the same experience or advice on how to speed them up so they tell
                me wats happening   .
                    vibes to all.


----------



## Trishy

Cathy, I am with Prof McClure too.  There is no quick fix to hurry them along I am afraid but just keep pestering them every day until they tell you where you are on list.  What stage are you at?  You said you saw him in November.  Will this next appointment be the start of treatment or just to sort out blood tests etc?  It's extremely frustrating but once you know where you are then try to not call too often as it can only mess with your head even more if you go up and down the list like a yo-yo for no apparent reason - I know from experience! !!!


----------



## cathy2

hi trishy,
          i really dont know where im at i had my tests done at antrim then when i first went to rvh
        they sent me for another blood test and dp another sa then when went back in nov he offered
        us ivf but i dont know wat happens now and when i phone they just say my chart is still with
        dr mcclure so im really clueless    dont know wat happens now


----------



## janners1

Aw I used to LOVE making mud pies!! That's one of the best bits of being a kid  

I hereby pledge to let my kids run about mucked to the eyeballs if they so desire    

Mary - I did a big shoot on Sunday and it was kind of overcast which is perfect for portrait shoots, so if the mild weather sticks around we could do your photoshoot soon! I am just looking out the window now and it is the most perfect afternoon for a session - if I wasn't fell out with my puddle creating dog I would go outside and take some pictures of him just so as not to waste that glorious sunlight!

Glad you ovulation is delayed a bit! My ovulation is MIA this month - I've been getting peak fertility for about 5 days and no eggie symbol on the monitor as yet. I'm refusing to buy another packet of those flippin' sticks either!!!!! I was thinking maybe it was cause I fell off the wagon this weekend for the first time in ages...who knows?!

That's a fab story about the girl who had twins - just reminds me to keep the faith!

Cathy sorry you are having a hard time getting any answers....it is a very frustrating business...I think just keep on phoning as Trish says...

Weeza I went tape free, which when you consider the tequila fun I was having, was not the best idea in the world!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Cathy, I know that despite having tests elsewhere each clinic etc likes to perform their own tests which can be very frustrating.  I had asked Origin when I was at your stage about going to them but they said they would prefer to do the tests again themselves rather than getting them from the hospital.  

Anyway, I think the stage you are at is next time you are called Prof McClure will get you to sign various consent forms and after that you will eventually get an AIDS/Hepatitis test before receiving your schedule for starting treatment.  I last saw him in November 2006 and signed all the consent forms.  We were then informed it would be at least another year until treatment begins which brings it to August this year.  That's why we went private with him in the meantime but have NHS as backup plan this summer.  When did you actually join the NHS waiting list?  I think the fact it is in his pigeon hole is good because it means he will be slotting you in to where you should belong.  Try not to worry because things are moving in the right direction.


----------



## Trishy

Oh and Janners - I will hold you to the kids thing when you are pulling your hair out that there is mud all over your carpet!!!


----------



## weeza82

My kids will totally be allowed to get mucky!!!! We used to do that kind of thing all the time when we were young. OUr fave thing was exploring down the river beside our house (it was really just a stream) in just our gutties for hours. Clothes will always wash but memories like that stick forever. I said that to SIL and she barked back "wait till you have children of your own, you will soon change your tune, you don't know what you're talking about".   Whatever. I will have kids and I will let them run about in muck. Life isn't all about keeping everything looking perfect and thinking about the cost of having to wash another load of clothes. I want my kids ot have the same happy memories of childhood that I have. I will probably be out there, dragging them down the river to explore  . It didn't annoy me one bit what she said to me, cos the boys had fun and that was more important      

The weather is just fantastic at the minute. I love it!!! 

I have never used the digital monitors, are they good? I ov'd at the weekend. DH was shackled to the bed for most of it   

Good for you Janners going tape free. There is a photo of me at my sis's wedding (just getting out of the car at the Church) and it looks like the girls are trying to make a run for it!!!! My dress was too loose (lost a bit more weight after the last fitting) and the dress kept slipping down. not too far down thank God. 

Trishy, i know what you mean about wee moments. I used to get the VAlentines Day cards and Christmas cards that the nephews made in school. I still have them all. Some of my fave photos are of me and some of the boys taking a photo of ourselves on my new camera. The photos are all over the show, in some all you can see is our mouths,  but we are laughing our heads  off in them   Hope you took it easy at work. 

I love hearing stories like the twins. There is hope for everyone. People like that are so deserving. (Is it obvious that I have been reading a self-help book over the weekend?) 

All this talk of waiting lists, and appointments, is soo not promising. DH wanted to go out on Sat night, but I reminded him of how long we might have to wait on an NHS go, so we stayed in instead and saved a few £s.


----------



## janners1

OMG Weeza I forgot about the Secret!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tell all please!!!


----------



## Trishy

Heh girls.  Sitting here trying to help DH finish off wedding stationery for a girl getting married on Thursday so big panic tonight!  I am in charge of using a funny hole punch and have nearly broken the computer screen and lost an eye so far!  The end keeps flying off like a bullet!  It's a dangerous business to be in!! 

Oh does anyone know when you get told that ET can't go ahead due to risk of OHSS, do you have to buy the drugs again for preparing the body (ie Synarel and HRT tablets?).  Or is it part of the original price?  How much will it roughly cost?  I assume they will charge because if there's money to be taken they will take it!!


----------



## MISSY97

Weeza, thanks, not sure how many on list suppose it varies depending on each board and this can vary dramatically i think.......  

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Does anyone know if you have an appointment for nhs waiting list and you are having private tx, will they still put you on the nhs list?

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, I feel fine at the moment with stims.  We are with Dr McManus this time, like the last time, so that is good.  I'm not sure if you do have to pay for drugs - I hope you don't as it doesn't seem fair.

Janners, I would love your dog but I'm sure that you really wouldn't part with him.  The kids won't notice the difference!!!!

Maryc, glad you have two follicles and that your DH is at home at the right time, just in time to get his flowers.

Cathy, do you have another appointment with Prof McClure?  Did you sign the forms for IVF?

Missy, yes they will put you on the NHS list at the same time as private treatment.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks Fiona, was wondering what to say if i had to have a scan or injection, whether it would put us back on the nhs list?

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Missy

If they send you for more tests of any sort then I don't think they will put you on the list until they are done.  One thing that I heard was that you were put on the list from the date of your first consultation but I would check this with them.  You could still ask to be put on the IVF/ICSI list.  It would be better to get on the right list at the start rather than move around as I feel it slowed down our NHS treatment (we are still waiting from Oct 06 for our NHS) as we changed from IVF to ICSI after we had zero fertilisation the last time.

Ask this at the appointment - write all the questions down so that you don't forget them.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

True about the tests, i hope i have all tests done......fingers crossed anyways......

Thanks for the info........

Missy xx


----------



## cathy2

hi fionab,
          i dont have another app as yet and i havent signed any forms yet  
          hi to everyone


----------



## Fionab

Cathy, I think you need to contact Prof McClure's secretary to see what the hold up is.  Maybe you need to go back for another appointment.

Has anyone gone for acupuncture during treatment?  I was always unsure but after all the recent reports, I booked an appointment for Wednesday.  She recommends treatment one week for EC and then the day before ET.

Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

TRISHY I CAN TELL YOU THE DRUGS COST AROUND £300 POUNDS FOR HRY SPRAY AND PESSARIES BUT I DONT THINK YOU HAVE TO PAY BECAUSE ITS THEir fault if they over stimulate you.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Fiona i had acupunture all during all of my treatments not sure if it contributes to BFP but it certainly curbed by side effects and was great relaxation time out for myself except they recommend you have a course of it starting when you start your drug treatment because the acupuncturists who specialise in infertility do a series of different needle points during the whole cycle.  They usually feel one off treatments are a waste of time and money.


----------



## MISSY97

Fiona - where are you going for acupuncture? I was thinking of going to Sharon Campbell any day i am up in belfast for any of my appointments.  

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Fiona is that once before e/c and one day before e/t.


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Sunny.  I will just need Synarel and HRT as I still have the pessaries from this cycle which I never had to use.  I really hope I don't have to pay another £300.  We struggled as it was to pay for this cycle.  My MIL paid for most of it but we didn't realise the cost quoted to us was without the drugs so we then had to ask my Mum and Dad to help pay for those so we owe them money.  It is crazy money, especially when the time you need it is when you have a baby, ironic really.  I won't complain if it works but it is just sooooo expensive.


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone and hope you are well on this foggy day 

Trishy, glad you are feeling better and back to work again. I am not sure if you have to pay for the drugs again? You are right-it is an expensive business. 

Mary, glad your scan went well. Enjoy BMS. Maybe you could borrow Janners dress without the sticky tape ?      to your daughter!

Fiona, best of luck for the rest of the stimming.Glad all is going well. 

Missy, are you still downregging? Any side effects. I haven"t tried acupuncture myself yet but have heard it is great for relaxation during treatment.

Janners, you dog sounds SO cute. The night out sounded like fun. I am off alcohol for Lent. Stops any nosy questions when TTC I find! 

Weeza-what is the Secret like?? Loving the spring weather too. Trying to get out most days to get as fit as possible. Still havent ruled out idea of Hot Trainer though  

Hi Cathy. I think maybe phoning Prof McClures secretary to see where you are? 

Hallo Shoppingqueen-how are you?

Sunny-not long now. I am sure you are excited!!

Hallo also to Holly,Tedette,glittergirl,buba,Crazykate,Anita,Jofi, and anyone I haveny mentioned by name- I apologise. 

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

Fiona, let me know how acupuncture goes. I went to the Chinese herbalist about a year ago. He felt my pulse and looked at my tongue and declared my condition to be good   He recommended a 4 week course of acupuncture and a course of tablets (couldn't tell you what they were) but I chickened out of the acupuncture. Tried to talk DH into going but he hates needles and won't even give blood. I quite like the idea of the ear candles though. 

Trishy, did you get the stationary finished last night? 

Janners, I need a lesson in photography, do you do those? Last night was the most beautiful sunset and I wanted to take a lovely pic of a silhouette of a tree in our garden against the sunset, but I couldn't get the true colours with my camera (just a wee samsung digital boyo).  This happened before Christmas I was trying to take the sunrise but the colours weren't right, no matter what setting I had it at  

Now, The  Secret arrived on Sat. It's not a very big book, but it's slow reading. Normally I devour books but this one is going to take a while. I am reading a few pages at a time then I have to set it down and process what I have just read and really think about it. So far, I like it. The premise is it's the Law of Attraction. You are like a magnet and attract the things you are thinking to yourself, like attracts like, eg. thinking negatively will mean negative things happen. It gives the analogy of a TV and the channel frequencies. Your negative thoughts are on 1 frequency and your positive thoughts are another, so in the same way you would change a TV channel if you didn't like the program, change your thought frequency, to a positive frequency. It also says the words don't, not, can't and other words like that aren't recognised, so if you think "I don't want AF to come this month" it translates as "I want AF this month" etc. It's all a lot to take in and I am only about a quarter of the way through. I have been thinking more positively all weekend.      

The only problem is I have a very logical brain and this is a bit of a stretch for me. I remember when we first started TTC, I was so confident that I would be pg within 6 months and wouldn't see the whole of 2007 in work cos I would be on maternity. So, that's a bit hard to get my head round, when I was so genuinely positive and "up" why didn't it happen for me then?? But maybe I wasn't thinking "right" iykwim and now I will ..... Who knows, it could all be the biggest pile of guff, but I like the premise. I don't want to be as low as I was in Jan. I need to be able to look at pg friends and their babies in the eye without being ate up inside with jealousy and if this book helps me with that, then thats a good thing   . 

Random or what    

Good morning to everyone else hope you are all having a good day


----------



## Dahlia

Weeza- sounds like you are thinking those positive thoughts already! Like you I am quite logical but believe that positive thinking definitely helps you become happier and healthier (hope that didn"t sound to New Age-not like that at all). 

Dahlia x


----------



## cathy2

thanks ladies,
                does anyone have prof McClure's secretaries number i could ring,
                thanks


----------



## SUNNY2007

for prof maclure sec just ring 02890240503 and ask to be put through to his secretary


----------



## cathy2

cheers sunny,
                will let u all know wats happening lol


----------



## Trishy

Good luck Cathy.  Looking forward to hearing you get a good result on the waiting list situation.

Weeza, I don't know about all that deep stuff!  Certainly positive thinking can help but currently I am in the frame of mind where not being positive or negative means I cannot be upset either way!  If I don't get my hopes up then I have nowhere to fall to.  I think I have brain freeze at the minute as I feel my life is on hold until next Tuesday when I find out if I can start again next month for ET.  My Mum said I looked down yesterday and she would never make a comment like that so maybe I look very emotionless and numb.  It's the only way I can cope.  But if the Secret works for you Weeza then stick with it.  I think I am just weird in the way I cope!!  But I didn't cry when I was told ET was delayed which would have been my response a year ago.

Very nearly finished stationery, dropping it off to her tonight and getting the rest of our money!  I woke up this morning with sticky tape on my arms and neck!!  It's a good look, watch out for it on the Milan catwalks!!

Next step wedding fair at the King's Hall next Friday 22nd to Sunday 24th.  We have a stand upstairs if anyone is there.  It's Amor Wedding Stationery and our stand is covered in bright pink material, can't miss it!  It will be very tiring but rewarding.  Helps take my mind off things.

Calendar thought for the day - "A ship in harbour is safe, but that is not what ships are built for."  WHAT? I can't even think how that relates to life in any form!!  Maybe it means if you don't try you will never know what is out there for you even if it is a risky path to take!


----------



## weeza82

I have the same quote on my calender, it's os random   

I know what you are saying about getting your hopes up too much Trishy. I would definitley agree about having no-where to fall to, but I'm going to give it a go anyway. I'm sick of feeling low. I'm not looking for a miracle (well, who wouldn't like one of those) but I would just want to feel more upbeat, more like who I used to be before all of this. I know this is all life's journey and I am meant to come out the other side a different person, but I don't want to end  up a depressing, miserable person. I just want ot be content instead of being swallowed up by it all. We'll see how it goes. I don't think I have made a lot of sense but it makes sense in my head......   

Dahlia, I think you have hit the nail on the head, i just want to feel a bit happier, more content and healthier. 

Anyway, this will be the first year I haven't been to the Wedding Show in a long time. Hope you have fun at it Trishy but it is a long weekend. Imagine getting married on Valentines Day. My aunt and Uncle and cousin all got married on Valentines day, not the same year though!!!!

Cathy I hope you get some answers today, good luck


----------



## janners1

Hiiiiiiiii!!!!!

I am buzzing because I just had my PT with HT and it rocked my world....ROFLOL!!      
Honestly I was in the worst mood ever before I went, Sonny did another wee on the beanbag (I forgot to lift it out of the way, so my fault) and I was just feeling so tired and crappy. I went down and told him I was feeling grumpy and tired and crappy and he gave me a good talking to like Micky did to Rocky when he was slacking off!      

Anyhoo I'm in great form now and ready to get back to work...well after I catch up with everyone!

Weeza I am intrigued about the Secret now, I think I might get it. It might wreck my head...although I do believe in the positive thoughts/energy thing. Last year I felt EXACTLY like you do now. I wanted to leave my job soooo badly and I focused it all around getting pregnant. If I get pregnant I can leave my job and I'll just not go back...blah blah. It didn't happen and I focused my entire life on getting pregnant and how much better everything  would be and how I could start my own business and all the rest. I progressively got more frustrated/down/mad/sad until DH said one day "Why don't you just leave anyway and start your business...why do you need a baby to do that?". Only then did I realise just how consumed I was with wanting to get preggo and how it had took over my life. I also gave up my exercise cause I thought I would be preggo soon and there was no point, I wouldn't plan holidays cause "I'll be heavily preggo then", I almost stopped taking on jobs, so convinced was I that I'd be pregnant and not able to do them!! Finding out that we need ICSI was one of the best things that ever happened to me in terms of how it affected my mindset. 

I hope the book gives you that new outlook you want, but you will have low days and days when you are angry or just soooo sad. Well, I do anyway. It's impossible to tell someone else what to do because what works for me won't work for someone else. But as soon as I started living life to the full, and I mean I will do ANYTHING that sounds remotely good craic, my whole mindset changed and I started living life again instead of sitting here 'paused'. Somedays I even think "Gawd, I won't be able to do this when I have a baby....kinda glad I'm not preggo THIS month!!".

My friend who was at the formal on Sat night knows our situation and she has just had a baby, she said she heard that when infertile couples hold a baby it kicks in the maternal feelings and hormones and can make you more fertile. So she said I have to come out for a cuddle of her baby at least once a week. Bless, I thought it was a very cute thing to say!!!   

Trishy glad you have got the big stationary order almost done! I might head to the wedding fair next week if I get the time, if I do I will definitely stop and say Hi. I'll be like "It's JANNERS!!!!!"   

Hi Dahlia, it is a gorg day in Portadown, so bright and sunny. I really should take the pups out for a walk and take some photos of them. It's the perfect day for it.

Weeza  - about your photo dilemma - is your flash on? Cause if it is you will never get the colour right. You should put your camera into manual because if it is in auto the camera will always try and add more light to things - which is why your flash will always go off even when it doesn't need to! I am always forcing people to put their cameras in manual mode and experiment!!

Hi Fiona, Missy, Cathy, Sunny, Mary, and everyone I have missed.

From a very bright and cheery Janners  x


----------



## weeza82

YEEESSSSS! You described it all so well, we went on hols in 2006 thinking it would be our last just the 2 of us cos in  2007 there would be a tiny baby. And then sometimes you do think "Glad I'm not pg now or I would have missed this"!!!! If the book can lead to a calmer state of mind, I will be happy, that's all I want out of it.   I will be better able to deal with the low days hopefully. 

Oh bless your friend who invited you for a cuddle of her baby. That would be just lovely in any circumstances. Aaaaaw  . 

Glad your PT went well. HT is the business  . 

I hope there is a good sunset tonight so I can try without the flash. I would love to take good photos but it never really works. Suppose having a bog standard (well, good for our purpose) camera is part of it. On the BBC News website NI page there is a selection of sunset photos that people have sent in. Looks like I wasn't the only one out with the camera last night


----------



## MaryC

Oh janners, I'm getting so depressed reading about all your good work in the gym!!   especially as I look down and see my big belly, I really need to get rid of it!!!! I have long legs and a short body which is great in some ways but it is hard to loose weight then around the stomach area, I must get motivated and go to the pool!!! 

Trish, I hope the bride appreciated all your hard work. Lets hope Prof mcclure has some good news for you on Tuesday.

Fiona, where are you going for the acupuncture, is it in Banbridge

Weeza, keep up the good work with the self help but I'm surprised that the first line of the book didn't tell you to get rid of that bloody calender!!!   

Mary


----------



## apparition

Hi girls
I was on here months ago going through clomid but stopped mailing as we were no further on - just waiting to be put on the IVF list. Needed to put babies on the backburner if that doesn't sound dangerous and finish a disertation. However back at the  RFC yesterday and something awful happened. 

hoping you might be able to help. 
Hubbie lost his watch at Andrology at the RFC  this morning. Poor thing had to give a sample and left his watch sitting in the little cubicle. Didn't realise for half an hour but by then and two other gents, it had gone.

We have talked to Andrology staff and reception staff who are keeping eyes and ears open. 

Thought it might be worth the chance in telling you guys in the hope it turns up. Can you keep eyes and ears open too. 

As if we all don't have enough to worry about without thinking one of us isn't as caring and helpful as we would like. He was really attached to the watch and it was quite expensive. Replacing it will mean one months IVF money we had set aside.

Fingers crossed and thanks.

Apparition


----------



## galaxy girl

Ah so this is the Northern Ireland section! Thank you to all who directed me to come here - I thought the whole page was NI based - whoops. I can't even blame all the drugs I've been taking as they will have worn off by now. I've taken a bit of time to read back on the site - so Hi to everyone! As my post on the Ireland section said, I had egg collection yesterday and because there were 24 eggs (Origin's cut off) I've had my cycle stopped. Heard earlier that we have 9 embryo's now being frozen. Am not seeing any real sign's Of OHS. Not swollen or anything just a bit sore. Does any one have any advice about going back to work? I had planned to take off the 2 weeks - but now it all seems a bit of a waste and my boss wants me to get a doctors line even for 1 week when you are supposed to  be able to self certify.   Good to 'meet' you all

Galaxy Girl


----------



## weeza82

Hi Galaxy girl and Apparition, glad you could make it!!!

Apparition, sorry to hear about the watch but I am of no help to you at all. We haven't made it as far as RFC yet !!! Hope it turns up soon. 

Galaxy Girl, good to see you. I had seen your post but I'm afraid I read and ran. Congrats on your EC and the number of eggs. 9 embryos seems a good lot. Hope it all works out well for you    Hope you don't develop OHSS, I have heard it can be quite nasty. Ican't give you any advice on anything I'm afraid, we are still going through the dx process!!

Mary, ROFL, I expected it to tell me to get rid of the calender as well!!  . It's the only freebie I got this year at work. Didn't even get a pocket diary for my handbag, had to buy one for the first time ever


----------



## janners1

Weeza I think there is gonna be a gorg sunset tonight, the sun is orange even now, it's just lovely!

LOL about you and your calendar!!!!! You know you can go onto vistaprint.com or photobox.com and make your own calendars for cheap with your own pics. I keep meaning to do it, but never do. Then you could inspire yourself all year round with quotes from the Secret!

Mary I wish I had long legs, I have cankles and I despise them. If I do more than two squats or lunges I turn into the incredible hulk on the bottom half    

Apparition sorry to hear about your hubby's watch. I hope it turns up    Maybe one of the nurses or something took it out in between the men being in there and set it down somewhere. Well, hopefully that's what happened.

Galaxy girl welcome to the NI girls thread! Take a couple of days to yourself away from work, I would!!!!!!

I emailed DH today to ask him if I was getting anything for Valentines Day and he emailed back "Yes I am gonna make you spag bol and light a yankee candle to take away the smell of dog pee"!!! ROFLOL, he is too funny!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

You're DH is really funny Janners   My Dh went to the town on Sat   He slipped up a bit for Christmas AND my birthday, so he knows this is crucial    I don't really like Valentines Day that much, but it doesn't mean I don't want a card and alittle bit pf spoiling  

I am like you Mary, long legs and a relatively short body, but I am talllish and find it hard to find tops that are decent length on me, especially sleeves. 

I LOVE the word cankles   makes me laugh, but what exactly are they? I may have them or it's just the one thing I inherited from my mum, horrible thick shapeless ankles


----------



## janners1

I think cankles is really funny too - did you ever watch Shallow Hal? I think that's where that word comes from. My friend watched it on my advice and roared so much, she always asks me how my cankles are now when she sees me! It's supposed to be when your ankles are so big it looks like your calves are attached to your feet !!!  

I just carry all my weight on the bottom half - I'm an hourglass with all the sand stuck to the bottom      I also have a really long middle so I'm always on the lookout for long tops.

All I really want for V Day is a card. All the young fellas that work in the gym were talking today about what they had bought their gfs. So cute! One of them spent £38 on a teddy bear.....scandalous!!!!!


----------



## cathy2

hi ladies,

   still no joy on getting on info i kept ringing and kept getting put through to dr mcclure gyea secretary     i think she was getting annoyed too and she told me she would ring me back but guess wat she didnt so im still none the wiser    anyway sorry for the rant hope everyone is well 

bless ya


----------



## MaryC

Well ladies I got off my back side and went for a walk, not very long but a marathon to me!!! 

I love the word cankles too!! Shallow hal that's a funny film!

Weeza, I have the same problem as you with the length of sleeves, they must be long!!! I'm very perticular about them!! I actually buy alot of 3/4 length now as they are quite flattering. I'm not that tall 5ft 6in but everyone always comments that I'm tall, the long legs fool them 

Janners, maybe you could give me some exercises for my stomach that aren't sit up! I really suffer with my joints when I try and do them, maybe something I could do sitting in an armchair watching TV!!!  

A big welcome to Galaxy Girl and Apparition.

Mary


----------



## holly01

was watchin that family there that won the 6and half million from derry and was thinking how many ivf's we could get with one months interest on that   22 thousand a month interest   ...fair play to them hope they have a great time with it


----------



## MaryC

Holly, what about the hospital porter who won 10 Million a few years ago and is now bankrupt and with 2 million of debt??


----------



## buba

We have our first appointment with Dr Traub on Mon and I'm starting to feel nervous.  When I rang his secretary I forgot to ask how much for the consultation.  Anyone have any idea?  My best friend says he can be quite blunt but very good at his job.  My af is due on Sat so I'll be in great form!!!

Bubs


----------



## crazykate

Good luck Buba - haven't got that far yet DH to go for SA on 25/2/08 and then I guess it's a waiting game until review appt  

Anyone got any thoughts on taking probiotics during tx eg. Actimel?

Hope everyone's keeping well

Kate


----------



## Clodagh

Hi all
I had egg collection today and got 41 eggs so I'm having a freeze all. Trishy the leaflet I was given today (am at RVH) said I didn't have to pay for the first FET but would do for any subsequent ones. Buba we paid £145 to see Dr McManus through the RVH but I think it is over £200 through Origin. Origin's prices are on their website.
Missy I had acupuncture once before egg collection and intend to have it on the day pre and post egg transfer. This is what they did in alot of the studies that have been reported. Don't know if it'll help but it won't do any harm and I agree with Sunny the time out I had for my one session was lovely. 
Hope everyone is doing well.
Clodagh


----------



## Trishy

Honestly you leave you girls alone for a few hours and it takes me forever to catch up!  Wait for me!!!  Couldn't talk much in work today (not that I should be on at all!) but it gets me through the day!

Totally understand the life is on hold thing.  For about the last 3 years I have not done this or booked that 'just incase' I get my appointment date while we are away or incase I am too pregnant to fly etc etc.  I am still sort of in that dilema but definately feel better now that I have started treatment and feel like I am actually doing something and not frozen in time.  I don't think other people understand what it is like to feel the world pass you by.

Anyway, must run to watch Mistresses - love that show!

Wanted to logon to say welcome to Galaxy Girl (love that name!  I wish I was made of chocolate - but then I couldn't write to you all because I would have eaten off my arms!!    

By the way huge congrats on getting 9 embies - you did so well!!

Galaxy -  Just wanted to explain where I am at the minute because I think we are almost exactly in the same situation.  I am having my first try privately through RFC (Prof McClure) and went for EC last Tuesday (a week today).  I got 26 eggs, 18 of which were injected and 11 of which fertilised.  The doc told me that as there were so many eggs collected I was at a high risk of OHSS and they were not happy to go ahead with ET.  So they have frozen all my ebryos until I see the doctor again.  I have an appointment at 9.30am next Tuesday morning with the doctor to tell me what the next stage is.  I am hoping to be told I will have this AF due in another week and then drugs can start again next month.  However I don't want to get my hopes up as the nurse said I will need to have one period first but I don't know if she means the one due next week or I have to have another full cycle before I can start.  If I can start next month then my drugs will start on the 11th March but if not then it will be more like mid-April.  This whole thing just seems to go on and on.  It amazes me you can start treatment in December and not get pregnant until a few months later!!!

So when did you say you are next seeing the doctor?  Are you waiting for a letter?


----------



## Fionab

Missy, it was Sharon Campbell I contacted through Synergy on Cregagh Road rather than Origin.  I asked was it too late as my ec is next Wednesday but she said no and to come this week and then the day between ec and et.

Weeza, glad you are reading the book - you can give us all your wisdom.

Apparation, we haven't been to RFC lately but will keep an eye out when we go back.

Galaxy girl, welcome to the thread.  It is good that you have 9 embryos but you do need to be careful of OHSS in case you feel worse.

Janners, but doing that you can't complain he is doing nothing for you!

Buba, our consultation with Dr McManus was either £120 or £130 but that was over a year ago.

Clodagh, 41 eggs is amazing, how are you feeling?  I can only imagine that you are in pain.

Maryc, I was going to acupuncture in Belfast as I have heard Sharon Campbell specialises in fertility.

We have our first scan tomorrow so hopefully everything is ok, then I have acupuncture in the evening so a really busy day.
Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Good luck tomora Fi    let us know how you go


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Girls!

Thought I'd drop by to say hello - my, my this Board is buzzin!!!

Things are really gaining momentum in my camp - not only am I starting tx next month with Origins but from today I'm on the ICSI NHS waiting list!!!  Had my initial consultation with RFC today and signed all the consent forms with Dr Williamson!!!!  It seems that because Origins had already carried out a number of tests and my GP had done a few blood tests - they didn't need to do anything!  Happy days, I ain't complaining.........

Kate - hope you are well.............what's the craic?

Mary - how are you gettin on with the ol' Clomid?

Jofi - glad to see you're popping onto the Board - very sorry to hear of your friend Pauline's news - I'm sure she's devastated.........seems very, very cruel.........

Later!

Anita


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all, 

Won't start naming as there is so many now to remember.....

Clodagh - wow that is a lot of eggs you must have been very bloated, it must be quiet painful now after e/c saying you had so many...Take care now watch for any symtoms...

Dahlia  - still d/r day 11 at minute, next appointment is 20feb for first scan.....Had some side effects h/aches, anxious feeling and bloating......Not too bad mind you....I have been having acupuncture for the last 2 years almost for irregular periods and it is relaxing...Just wasn't too sure of its benefit for tx and when and how often to have it....I am sure it would be helpful around tx time.....

Galaxy girl - great you have 9 eggs....Good Luck for e/t when the time comes around...

All of you who put of things thinking about being preg soon - this is so right i put things of thinking i would be pregnant soon just imagine what i could have done over the past 3 years if i hadn't been thinking like that!!!!!!!!!  

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Fiona i contact Sharon Campbell too about acupuncture and she emailed me back so think i will go to see her next week when up in belfast......Let me know how you get on!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi anita good to see you popping in, just outta curiousity did you dh not have to do a s.a at rfc....

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Missy, how are you?

Strangely, no!  I'm assuming cos it was originally done in October?  Do you think they should have asked for another SA to be carried out?

A


----------



## Trishy

Fiona, I have absolutely everything crossed for your first scan. I was nervous but there really is nothing to worry about but you will know that as you have been there before. It was done that quickly, I actually had to ask doc to stop a second so DH could come over to see the screen! Don't go worrying yourself about it and try to get a good sleep tonight.

Clodagh I hope you are OK. That is a huge amount of eggs so make sure you keep an eye on yourself. I assume you will be phoning tomorrow to see how many have fertilised so good luck with that call - I hope you will have lots of frosties!               

And for all those who voluntarily get needles stuck into themselves - ARE YOU MAD?  OK, I have a thing about needles, the further away from me the better!!! Seriously though I hope it does what it's supposed to but I don't think it's for me.

Saying that, my Mum's friend ripped out an article in the Belfast Telegraph on Saturday for me and it states

"_Experts found evidence of success for women who had acupuncture within one day of embryo transfer.....it found a 65% increased chance of falling pregnant with acupuncture compared with sham acupuncture (where needles are inserted away from points used in genuine acupuncture) or no treatment at all.....but...in absolute terms, 10 women would need to be treated with acupuncture to bring about one additional pregnancy, the study said_".

Also, from The Times on Friday -

_"65% increase in the chance of becoming pregnant and 91% increase in the number of live births.....the study involved 1366 women and in all the trials the women were given acupuncture immediately before or after egg transfer...all sessions last 25 to 30 minutes.....almost all trial reported positive findings and showed 65% increase in establishment of pregnancy, 87% increase in continuing oregnancy and 91% increase in live birth. All these results were statistically significant, measured by the criterion of odds of less than one in twenty of having cme about by chance. But the team says that these figures overestimate the benefits, since success rates even without acupuncture are relatively high....but be cautious of the results, if women expect it (acupuncture) to be helpful they are more relaxed, which in turn would affect pregnancy rates. That may mean that acupuncture was simply a 'marker' for clinics where a lot of care is taken to see that women are calm and relaxed. The team suggests that accupuncture may influence the menstrual cycle, stimulate blood flow to the womb or produce mood chemicals that reduce the stress response to IVF." _

Interesting!  I could change my mind. Is it expensive?


----------



## SUNNY2007

Buba my private consultation with prof maclure waas £120.00


----------



## MISSY97

No it was just we had 2 s.a done one private and one nhs and they had both result the day we went up for our inital consultation but we had to do another 2 with the rfc because they said they would rather do their own to make sure they were accurate!! That is why we have had to wait another almost 9 months to get a review appointment to even hopefully sign the consent forms......We also had Dr Williamson - bit strange!!!!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Do you think the fact I am scared of needles that acupuncture would actually makes mess less relaxed?  I know I would be nervous about it.  Would a facial be a good alternative for me or would they use certain oils in facials that I would not be allowed?  Just trying to think how I could avoid acupuncture but reap the benefits!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Trishy said:


> The team suggests that accupuncture may influence the menstrual cycle, stimulate blood flow to the womb or produce mood chemicals that reduce the stress response to IVF." [/i]
> 
> Interesting!  I could change my mind. Is it expensive?


I had acupuncture to regulate my periods, my periods varied from 30 odd days to 6months almost - by going to acupuncture for 1/2 sessions per week and chinese herbs/tablets my period are now between 38-40 days.........Some proof that acupuncture can help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is also true that it is relaxing and can help too....

So there could be some truth in their findings....

My acupuncture is £15 per session but Sharon Campbell fertility acupuncture specialist in Belfast is £35!!!

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

You could try some of the herbs or chinese tablets that you can get from them if you tried acupuncture and don't like it....They would tell you what would help and could buy them...  The needles are very fine and they don't hurt....You do get a needle that may hurt occasionally but usually not to bad, i am not too big a fan of needles either but i have managed for the last 2 years 18 needles a session and i am still here to tell the tale......


Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Does Sharon Campbell have a website?  I have never heard of her.  That's expensive compared to your place.  It's actually a lot cheaper than I thought it would be - I assumes around £75!!  Maybe if I was a celebrity!


----------



## Trishy

Missy when you drink water do you turn into a human watering can!!!!


----------



## MISSY97

lol, thats where the water comes from!!!!!!!!!!Always wondered...........








very good, you would think that by the amount of needles i have had recently!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Time for my bed.  Can't believe how many members are onlne at this time of night!  All the DH's are tucked up in bed alone!  I'm away for a cuddle but no nookie as doc says I am on a ban for 16 days from EC!!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Here is Sharon Campbell website address:-

http://www.acupuncture-ni.com/fertility.html

Missy xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning folks, 

Trishy, i had read the same article about acupuncture. I definitely would be looking into it around ec/et time, especially with someone like Sharon Campbell. It's all about giving yourself the best odds  . And as everyone is so keen to tell us, if we just relaxed, it will happen   SO, it can do no harm. Can anyone recommend anywhere in Portadown for acupuncture? My interest has been pricked (geddit??  ) and I maybe would give it a go, part of the new-agey, pma me    . Actually I went tothe Chinese herbalist in Rushmere and they recommended it for me, but it was a bit grotty and I can't see how it would be relaxing being 10 feet away from all the shoppers and the noise. 

Clodagh, 41 eggs is amazing. Good luck for the phone call and hope you don't develop OHSS   

Fiona, good luck for the scan today   

Everybody else, I wish you good morning and have an enjoyable day. 

Well, last night I got word that a girl I have known all my life had a wee boy yesterday. I had great difficulty in accepting her pregnancy the whole time and I thought it hugely unfair and unjust, as she is/was soooo unmaternal and would have visibly recoiled from babies. It's sounds terrible and it is terrible that I was so jealous and caught up in my own misery that I tried to avoid her when possible. Bit, last night I was so pleased for her and instead of just going to bed for a bawl, I started thinking about what I could buy the wee man. I think this book is doing wonders already  

On a sad note, a friend in work lost his nephew yesterday. The wee mite was born last week with complications and had been slowly improving over the weekend but took a turn for the worse yesterday morning and all the machines were turned off yesterday evening.   , So if you have a second today, think of the wee darling and his poor parents.


----------



## Trishy

Weeza, reading your post about that wee baby has sent shivers up my spine.  I am so sorry for them.  It just goes to show it's not all about getting pregnant, there are worries at every stage.  Sending best wishes to them xx

On a more positive note I am glad to see the PMA seems to be working already.  I think I need some of that!

I am thinking of going back to the gym again.  I always find it a great stress reliever and used to be so fit in September (nearly got a shadow of a six pack!OK maybe it was a four pack!) but gave it all up when I know treatment was round the corner.  I do walk the dog but am feeling very fat now and flabby and seem to sit and eat all round me in the dark evenings.  Time to clear my head and get moving.  I can join for 3 months at a time so I reckon it will be about 3 months before actual treatment starts again, just enough time to make myself feel great again!  

MaryC - do you go to Banbridge gym ever?


----------



## Trishy

Fiona - how did the scan go??  Thinking of you


----------



## SUNNY2007

Trishy if you can take those horrible injections for ivf youll be great with acupuncture because the needles are so fine you cant even feel them going in.  I have to say strange as it sounds i had acupuncture with a northern irish person doing it Crappppppppppppppp i felt everything i actually then went to a chinese acupuncturist and didnt feel a thing they must have an in built natural abilility sounds rubbish i know but honestly he was fantastic and they charge a lot less.  I actually believe its more a skill as well as something that is taught.  The only thing you feel from the needles in your hand is pins and needles sometimes but that means its working .    Try it out you will love it i truely believe that is why i got BFP from both icsi even though first ended in m/c and i had no side effects what so ever from drugs.  DH wouldnt do it but he took these little packets of what looked like rabbit droppings 3 times a day for 3 months £100.00 a month a motility went from 10% to 55% so always worth trying.


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi - this site was busy last night! Thanks to everyone who said hello including Missy and Fiona B. I'm feeling a bit low today as it should have been ET, but what can you do. I seen to be getting sorer as well so I know the clinic did the right thing. Just wondering about return to work? I had planned to take the full 2 weeks off if everything had gone to plan. Now I'm thinking about going back on Monday - it might take my mind off everything. 

Trish thanks for your update. It's good to hear from others in the same position. So your review is next Tuesday? That's good. Hopefully you will have a time scale after that. On the whole funding thing I phoned Origin yesterday and they said that though FET was no further charge I would be charged for the drugs - the nurse did think it wouldn't be very much ! Of course the Royal could be different and it could all be in the one price.

We have our review at Origin on the 4th March and our review appointment at the Royal has come through for the 5th March - more time off work! However after that we will hopefully be on the NHS list   

All the acupuncture stuff sounds  good - I will check out the web site. Zita West's book really supports it. I did go once to somewhere in Dunmurray but it was very expensive and they wanted me to go 3 times a week plus pay for all the herbs - I thought I was being given the hard sell and made a further appt to get out of there and then canceled it later. 

I'm going to try reflexology next week - somewhere on the Portadown/Armagh Road.
Will let you all know how that goes.


----------



## Clodagh

Hi everyone
Phoned RVH this am and have 36 embies!!! I'm delighted and feel a great relief from a financial point of view as if this go doesn't work we'll only be forking out a grand instead of 3 for another go. I'm being reviewed at the end of the month. Taking it easy and keeping on the lookout for OHSS but so far I feel okay.
To enter the acupuncture debate I've done an acupuncture course through my work as a physio and have got some good and not so good results with patients. I wouldn't do anyone for fertiliy though as I haven't been trained. For some treatments it's a good thing that it hurts or you feel it - this is called the deqi and is a positive thing. The lady I go to is "western" but has done a 2 year course in Traditional Chinese Medicine and I went to her on a friend's recommendation. She wasn't ovulating but started to within 2 months of treatment once a week and did get pregnant. She unfortunately had a miscarriage but had been ttc for 2 years before this with nothing. 
At the end of the day alot depends on the expertise of the therapist to assess what points are appropriate for you.
Fiona good luck with your scan. Hope everyone has a rose mantic Valentine's day. I'm in the no nookie club with Trishy and galaxy girl but at least chocolate is allowed. 
Clodagh


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

Clodagh I can't believe you got so many eggs that is amazing, I hope your not too sore, take care of yourself.

Anita, that's great that your on the list things are really starting to move along for you. I hope your keeping up the PMA.

Kate, I hope your keeping well.

FionaB, I really hope the scan goes well for you today and the acupuncture too, I'll be thinking of you.

Trish, I don't go to any gym, hence the moaning about my belly!!!! I am very limited with what exercise I can do because of joint and muscle pain but I have decided that I'm going to join Banbridge gym tomorrow and start swimming as often as possible. I'm going to look into a personal trainer too and see if they could give me some advice. Do you go to Banbridge? I know the Aqua Aerobics on a Monday night is very good! You should try a hot stone massage instead of a facial, try Grainne in Orchid Day Spa she is excellent. PM if you want any more info.

Well I'm in great form today and I'm off out to Oxford Island park for some fresh air, so catch you later!

Mary


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone!!!!!!!

I have so much catching up to do!!!!       

OK, first, Trishy and Mary I used to go to Banbridge gym when I worked in Lisburn and I loved it. It's a great big gym, lots of machines and the people who work there are really nice (if they are the same people). Eileen or Aaron should be able to do you a program to suit your joint pain Mary. Also, on your question about stomach exercises the other day, go to youtube.com and put in core workouts in the search function. A girl called Kim Strothers has a lot of great workouts on there that you can do at home (although maybe not on your sofa    ), she also has butt and arm ones too. My HT told me he watches her tutorials every now and again for 'inspiration'....yeah whatever!!!!!!    

Clodagh - congrats on your 36 embies. WOW!!! That is amazing, I hope you don't need that other go but it's nice to know you have all those frosties waiting if you do    Thanks for your take on the acupuncture, I am seriously considering giving it a go.

Galaxy girl sorry to hear you are feeling low today, but you know the wait it for a good cause and you are gonna be giving your embies the best possible chance. With all these girls on here on a freeze all I am wondering how many people actually get to do their transfer on time? I would love to try reflexology but I'm not sure I could handle someone touching my feet!!!!!

Fiona hope your scan went well.  

Sunny/Missy - I am really interested in trying acupuncture - do you think paying for Sharon Campbell is overrated and the chinese guys would do the same job?? Or do you think it is worth going to her because she is a fertility specialist?

Weeza that is horrible about your friend in work. So sad      Glad to hear your book is giving you that PMA!!!      

Hi to everyone else    

Well, yesterday was a piddle free house for us, which is the first time since we got Sonny. Last night he scrapped the door to get out to go!! MAJOR achievement! He is getting big and cute, but just so naughty!! Tonight is boot camp circuits so I've got to start gearing myself up for it    !!!


----------



## Trishy

Galaxy Girl - I think they were right to not let you go ahead just yet if you are a bit tender still.  To be honest it took me the full week to feel normal again.  I had EC on Tuesday and didn't go back to work until the following Monday but I had planned to do that anyway if ET had gone ahead.  I was going to force myself in on the Thursday or Friday after as ET didn't happen but still was not 100% so thought best not to.  Not sure if I will take time after ET as they say you can carry on as normal but if it's in the second half of the week I will take off the rest of the week.  It's hard to know what to do.  My advice to you is stay off work until you feel normal again, and if you are not right within 1 week then possibly phone Origin to arrange a scan to make sure you are well enough.  I was cramping for a few days and bleeding for about 3 days after so it's nothing unusual.  Luckily I think I have escaped OHSS but better to be safe than sorry.  Looking forward to convincing the doc I don't need to wait any longer!!!!! I want to start again next month.

Great news also that you have both reviews so soon.  You will have plenty of things to keep time moving now so try not to be annoyed at the delay.  I am looking at it as a positive thing because if they went ahead a pregnancy may not have gone well so I want to be 100% fit for my baby.

Clodagh - OMG 36 embies!        I didn't think that was even possible!!!  I can't believe such a high proportion of your eggs fertilised.  I bet the doctors were even surprised!  Be very careful now to play close attention to your body as your ovaries must be in overdrive!  Glad you have your review so soon too.  I would love to know if I just have the bleed next week and that's it or if I have to wait a full natural cycle before he lets me start again.  

Mary C - enjoy your walk.  It's a lovely day.  I am a member of the Banbridge gym but the gym quarterly membership part has run out so I reckon if I join that again now I could get fit again in time for ET.  By the way it's cheaper if you and DH join together for a quarter, half or full year, if he also wants to go?  I am sure I will bump into you there soon then?  I may just wait to join until review on Tuesday to see where I stand time wise before ET but I suppose that is silly so I might just go down on Saturday with DH and join us both and then stay for a session!.

My plan is once ET is done and all being well it works, then I would love to carry on at the pool for the rest of my pregnancy.  I always said I would carry on at the gym but now that I have gone through so much I know I will be too scared incase the gym does more harm than good while pregnant so will go swimming instead as I love that too.  Although I can't put my head under water without holding my nose so I look very stuck up while I swim with my nose in the air!!  

Also I don't do classes because I am so unco-ordinated that the last time I went to aerobics, the instructor brought me up to the front to show me a move infront of everyone because I couldn't manage it.  I never got the hang of it and have never again been to a class!

Did you know they have water aerobics for pregnant women?  Great idea so I def would 
go with you for that (as ana exception to my rule - pregnant women are not supposed to be co-ordinated anyway!!!)


----------



## weeza82

Clodagh, 36 embies is astounding         It must be such a relief that you may never have to go through the EC bit again. Just take it easy and rest plenty to avoid the dreaded OHSS. Hope Dh is really spoiling you!!!

Galaxy Girl, I hope you are feeling better soon. It's not too far away in the future now. (OMG I sound like one of those awful people who tell you to relax  , I am so sorry). 

Trishy, I am quite uncoordinated as well. I am content enough to stick on a DVD in the living room and pound away (like an elephant) on my own  , rather than be picked out by the instructor. I think it stems from the PE teacher in school singling me out as an example of what not to do in gymnastics in 2nd year        

Janners congrats on the piddle free house   and good luck for boot camp tonight.


----------



## Trishy

Janners - I have been going to Banbridge gym since I moved there 7 years ago and I think it's great.  Obviously it wasn't built then so I went to Dromore gym for a couple of years (tiny!) and the pool in Banbridge where the cinema is now.  But once Banbridge was built I loved it!  I haven't actually been in the new pool yet but get slightly addicted to the gym when I get into it and can't leave without finishing my whole routine in my head!  Apparently I get really focused in there I hardly even notice who else is there!  I bet you even ran on the treadmill beside me and I ignored you!

Mary and Janners - you have both given me a lift and my mindset is now thinking exercise again and not TTC, TTC, TTC!!!!  Can't wait to get back to the gym now - I feel like a cloud is lifting! Thanks


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, yeah, eventually sorted Dh's second SA at Craigavon for him after speaking to 4 different people who kept telling they would put me through to andrology and then the next person would say, I will put you through to andrology and so on and so on


----------



## janners1

Trishy when I had my mental attitude adjustment and started going back to the gym again I felt brill for it. I definitely agree with you, I will keep it up when I am preggo (hopefully if I'm not too sick), I'll get HT to train me preggo-style and hopefully I won't gain too much preggo weight. My wee sis (who is teeny tiny) gained over 4 stone with her first and the doc is freaking out with her this time too, saying she is gaining too fast. Although I **MAY** have to give up the boot camp circuits!!!!!    

I'm not too great at aerobics either. Have you ever tried "bodypump"?? It's a good class and doesn't really require coordination!! 

I bet we did see each other at the gym!!! I used to go with my friend who looks like me and everyone thought we were sisters. Do you go in the evening? There used to be a wee man who went and if he got talking to you he would keep you there half the night. Drove me mad!! I bet you will feel soooo good when you start back. 

Weeza glad you got DHs second SA sorted. I have a great deal of bitterness re: SAs in Craigavon they screwed me and DH over bigtime. But you seem to be on top of yours so you'll be fine.

LOL about you 'pounding away like an elephant"!!!!!!!! I feel that way when I am on the treadmill. One night in BCC (boot camp circuits) he did a BEEP TEST and I swear I nearly started blubbing because it reminded me of school and me being totally crap in PE. I seriously nearly walked out that night, it distressed me greatly!! I told him never to do that again, pure crap. 

There's so many chocolate ads on the tv right now for VDay tomorrow, it is driving me nuts!! I am gonna have to get me some !!


----------



## Trishy

Janners I am laughing so much because I know exactly who you mean!  He is a smallish, 50/60 something with a tattoo on his ankle??!!  He goes on a Monday and Wednesday night so I had to change to a Tuesday and Thursday night to avoid him!!  He tells me his life story, he's a taxi driver in Banbridge.  He stands right over the top of you while you are on each machine, so close that you can't even use the machine because he is in the way.  He really really makes me feel uncomfortable!  If I ever went on a Monday or Wednesday I asked DH to come with me and he would go round with me and stand beside me so that other guy didn't come over.  I then took a break from the gym and the next time I went I never caught his eye again so he now thinks I don't remember him and has now leeched on to other girls!!  Creepy!! 

Girls - I need help.  What tray bake/easily made biscuit thing can I make tonight?  I have told people in work I am going to bake heart shaped goodies for tomorrow and now I am regretting it!!  I saw heart shaped cutters in Tescos but don't know what to make that is easy


----------



## janners1

OMG I don't believe it!!!!!!! THAT'S HIM!! And I started avoiding Mon and Wed nights as well when I went there!! My friend was meaner than me though and she would come and rescue me if I got stuck with him. He doesn't even do any work, he just perves round him the whole time he is there. YUCK!!!

Oh you gotta make 15s - all you need is butter, digestives, marshmallows and I put chocolate buttons in instead of cherries    YUM!!

Erm - although I'm not sure how you would make them heart shaped?? 

Now I want a 15.


----------



## janners1

If you made the mixture up you probably could make them heart shaped

Now I am really thinking about 15s.


----------



## Trishy

I can't believe that's him!!!!  That is so funny.  I thought it was just me that felt sick!  He still goes those nights now (well he did in September so I assume he still does) so I will still go on Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday (and Fridays when I get super fit!)  I am so glad you are getting me to think about the gym again.  I didn't realise how much I am missing it until now.  What gym do you go to now?

I could make the mixture on a swiss role tin rather than rolling it into a sausage and then cut it with the heart cutter.  Do you freeze them or fridge?  Are the ingredients, 15 marshmallows, 15 cherries (or buttons), 15 digestives, 1 tin condensed milk and coconut to role?  Haven't made them for years.  Also might do Malteser biscuits.


----------



## janners1

Yeah that's it - 15 of everything and maybe a handful extra buttons for luck!! I would think you could use the cutter on the batter and then just stick them in the fridge overnight. Mmmmm malteser buns. That's my DH's favourite!!

I go to the rugby club gym in portadown now. (Oh no, I have given away the location of HT, now you girls will all be arriving to join my gym and get your PTing from him LOL!!    ). Tried Cascades for a while and it was woeful, actually demotivated me more than anything else! I did really miss banbridge when I left it, but it was too far to drive every night.


----------



## weeza82

Eeeew creepy man stories. 

Here is a quick and easy tray bake: Raspberry ruffles. You have a bag of dessicated coconut. Add a packet of jelly crystals. Mix up nicely. Add a small tin of condensed milk (half the big one or the squirty tube) and mix again. Spread into a baking tray and cover with chocolate. The best thing is it's bright pink and p*ss easy to do. Could you get more valentines??

I add maltesers to my 15' instead of the cherries. My SIL adds chopped up jelly cubes. Ok. 

Janners what way did Craigavon screw your SA's? 

Oh, you have bought back terrible memories of PE and beep tests. I remember when it was cross country time. I would nearly be sick by the end of it   My sporting prowess extended onlyto swimming, badminton and table-tennis. Really.


----------



## weeza82

AHA!!!! The rugby club (i need a smiley that is rubbing its chin while coming up with a plan) this one will do


----------



## Trishy

I'll do both then.  I have to accommodate the people off chocolate for lent too so will have to leave out the buttons in 15s  .  Although I could use white buttons and they would never know! 

How many times a week do you train?


----------



## janners1

OMG Weeza I like the raspberry truffles one, I'm so making that. Maltesers in 15s - YUM. Jelly cubes - YUCK!! Why??!  

LOL about you and your plan - I think the rugby club membership numbers may go up in the next few weeks    !!

Craigavon lost our first results AND failed to notify us we needed another one done due to crap results on the first one. DH's doctor told him the numbers looked 'fine'. Then the second set of results could not be found when we went for our review and I lost the plot and saw Doctor Heasley the next week privately and he was able to track down our results within minutes. So I had a year of nasty tests done when it was DH's sperm that was the problem all along    

Trishy I train an absurd amount. Like maybe 9 times a week or so. Well, I go twice every day during the week when I don't have shoots and then on Sat for a couple of classes in the morning. Sunday I take off and eat my weight in creme eggs


----------



## Trishy

My god Janners that is a heck of a lot of training.  I was never THAT fit!  You must be soooooo fit.   Have you never thought of training as a fitness instructor seeing as you seem to have such a passion for it?  There's a lot of money in it.  Ask HT how he went about it. Could be a good side line and it means you go to the gym and actually get paid for doing a workout that you are doing anyway!  Sounds perfect to me.  Of course maybe you want to keep it as pleasure rather than risking exercise turning into your job which you then get sick of.  But a few clients couldn't hurt (plenty of takers on FF I would say!!)


----------



## Trishy

Janners, had the doctor ever suggested you are training too hard?  Can it affect your fertility despite the tests coming back ok for you?  Although I know you should not have to change anything about your fitness routine, it's more that you should not start something new while pregnant but if that's what your body is used to then it should be ok.  Don't know but it sounds like a huge amount of training to me. Does your DH worry you do too much?


----------



## MaryC

Hi girls,

I'm back, what a lovely time I had!! My friend and I saw a lovely speed boat thought we could go halves on it but didn't really think they would accept Tesco clubcard points as payment, so back to the dreaming!!

Janners that is a crazy amount of training, I'm most concerned for you mental health   Your only saving grace is that it's in a rugby club, quite partial to the old rugby men myself!!! 

Trish, now you're going to get all sporty again if i see a body passed out on the road in 'MB' then I know it's you!!

15s are so disgusting, I had never heard of them until a couple of years ago and tried one, I had to spit it out YUCK!!

I was thinking of talking to Eileen in the gym regarding personal training as she lives opposite me so it would be handy, motivation on your doorstep!!!

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls busy little bees as usually,

Sunny what was the 'little packets of what looked like rabbit droppings', your dh took? My dh is taking ones aswell and doing acupuncture just wanted to see if they were the same?  

Missy xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Missey not sure what they were called as it was in chinese but if i remember they came in a box with small sachets in them about 3cm by 4cm the packets might have been yellow packaging but the little balls were brown i think he used to just open the packet put them in his mouth and swallow them got them from chines herbalist they were already made up the herbalist didnt make them.  Reccommended that he took them for 3 months as thats how long it takes sperm to renew......they definately worked just expensive though....but hey you try anything.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Janners - i went to a chinese acupuncturist for the last 2 years to help with my irregular period, i really do believe she helped....One thing we were told when we asked about acupuncture during tx at Origin was that be careful that the acupuncturist you choose has a certificate for treating fertility acupuncture so i am being cautious and choosing Sharon Campbell over the acupuncturist i normally go as she is widely advertised as a fertility acupuncturist and recommended by Origin.....She may charge quite a bit more but it is more reassuring as you don't want someone to mess up when you pay or are going through tx....Well that is my thoughts anyways.........

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Clodagh - 36 embies     fertilised that is great news, will they all be frozen?


Good Luck       

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

Got home from holiday 3 hours ago.  It was ok.  Would have been brilliant if it hadn't been for the news we got on Saturday morning.  My Nan died last Friday 11pm.  It's slowly sinking in and it's hurting so bad.  Nan and I were so close.  I know she's not in any pain or suffering and she only had 5 weeks with little quality of life and that I was fortunate to get to 31 with 1 Grandparent still living.  I know that seeing me getting married made her happy, but I'm the only one of her Grandchildren that she didn't see having a baby.  Cousin's wife is due #2 in April and my sister is due #2 in Auguast.  I've had to take the photo of Nan with my niece off the mantlepiece because I can't look at it.


----------



## MISSY97

Cate sorry to hear your sad news must have put a bit of a dampner on the holiday........      

Mean't to say earlier had review to day with the rfc and we are now on the waiting list for nhs as of today....We asked Dr Williamson what way the waiting list worked, she says it has now changed and it goes by the date you are put on the waiting list and not when first referred for tx...So this stops people moving up and down the waiting list unnecessarily.......She said the waiting list is about 9 months for icsi in our board so a bit of a wait for now!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have to phone at the beginning of march to make sure we are on the list if we haven't received a letter before then...

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

Spent the last 4 days trying to be strong for Mum.  It's her Mum that died.  Sent a few texts to Brendan who sent some lovely ones back.  Our church ahd a 24 hour prayer going from 8pm last night to 8pm tonight and a friend text me to say that people ahd been praying for me during it.


----------



## paulmghty

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well. I had my ERPC on Tuesday and it went as well as it could. Am off work for a couple of weeks and have just rested since. I got the most beautiful bouquet of flowers from my colleagues at work today and I must say they brought a tear to my eye.

I phoned RFC to check about my review appointment with Dr McManus. I just happened to ask about our place on the NHS waiting list - you get suspended whilst undergoing private treatment then if that treatment is unsuccessful or doesn't lead to a live birth then you get reactivated once you've had your review - assuming that you are still eligible for a free go. I asked where I was on the list expecting to be told it would be 1 yr or more before my name came to the top of the list. Was completely gobsmacked when I was told that we should be offered our go in the next few months!

It's a really welcome piece of news after a horrible few days. Have something to focus on now. I'm off skiing in a few weeks and that's something I'm looking forward to. Have to admit I'm feeling really low at the mo but I know that's normal. It's gonna take time.

Thanks for all your messages of support - I really appreciate them. We need some BFP's soon!

Pauline


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyone,

Cate 1976,  Im very sorry to hear about your nan, my thoughts are with you.

Finally had my review appontment today at RFC, apart from all the usual mix ups with reception and waiting well over an hour I finally got put on the NHS ivf list by Dr mc Manus. She reckons I should wait about a year for treatment? I was a bit shocked to learn that they have changed the rules and you now go on to the list from day of review and not from when you were first referred?

I know its going to be a bit of a wait but at least I now have an idea of when its going to be, and that does give me a bit of piece of mind.

Just wanted to update everyone, hope yous are all keeping well, Best Wishes xxx


----------



## janners1

Pauline, that is some unexpected good news for you, just what you needed.     It will definitely take time to get over what you have been through but you sound like you have some very lovely friends around you and lots of people to talk things through if you need it. Plus your skiing trip in the next few weeks. 

Cate, I'm so sorry about your Nan   You also seem to have a really strong support group who will help you get through this. When is the funeral?

Missy thanks so much for your advice. I definitely think I am going to give it a try. I agree with your thoughts, I will get in touch with Sharon this week.

Mary you are hilarious!!!!     I did LOL at you imagining Trishy conked out on the side of the road!!! Eileen is really nice and down to earth, she would be great to train with. Though she is a complete chatting machine!!!!! I never liked 15s till my friend made me one with chocolate instead of cherries. yum!

Trishy, I think that some day I would love to get my PT certification. I do love sports and anything like that. I could train all day long if I'm honest!!! DH is exactly the same, he is always training and he plays football too. We did ask both Heasley and Farrag about this and if it maybe could be contributing to DH crap sperm, but both said no, it shouldn't be. With me ovulating regularly and stuff it doesn't affect mine at all. I asked about when I'm having tx and he said I should cut back a bit when I am stimming but he said my body would tell me when enough was enough and I would likely feel crampy and uncomfortable and not want to train anyway. If I was told I had to give up training to get preggo I would seriously have to rethink the whole thing!!!!!! It would kill me - my life wouldn't be worth living!!!

Tonight at BCC we had to run about with 20kg sandbags and throw them at each other and stuff. Real army style training!!!!! Even though I got grit in my contact lens, down my sports bra and pants I still loved it!!!!!


----------



## MISSY97

hi glittergirl

Was in the rfc this morning too what time where you in? Was told the same as you today about waiting lists....

Missy xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Missy,

Unfortunately I wasnt there until late afternoon, I arrived at 3.45, wasnt seen to 5pm, yet another hiccup at reception.

Would have been lovely to meet you.

How did you feel when they explained about waiting lists ( placed on them from day of review ). I was a bit shocked to be honest.

What health board are you under?


----------



## Cate1976

Not sure when funeral is.  It could be 3rd March.  Mum and Dad don't get home till 27th, they said they wouldn't cut holiday short if Nan died during it.  In a way, it was nice that DH and I were with them when we got the news as it meant we could share memories of her.  They had a timeshare and every February they went out to Algarve and Nan and Grandad would be there as well.  We went to all our favourite places which was nice but the happy memories of Nan were painful.  Church family are brilliant.


----------



## MISSY97

They really do know how to make mess ups don't they!!!!!!!!! They messed up appointments of our too so i know how you feel...We were in at 11.20, didn't have to wait too long were out again at 12.00.  You must have been really mad i think i would have been climbing the walls i was going mad having to wait 15mins.   Would have been nice to meet too...

Was a bit shocked too when she said that at first thought it would have made tx a bit sooner the other way but  i suppose if that is the way it has to be!!!!!!! We are the Western board, waiting list is about 9months.  Suppose it is better to know the you are always moving up the list and not up and down like the old way .......... One benefit!!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi again Missy,

Yeah, they have a special way of really mixing things up without even trying? lol.

I hadn't really thought of it that way, suppose when you think of it, as you say,  when on the list you can really only move up, which is such a good thing! Im under Southern board which seems to have longer waiting lists ( approx 1 year ) But hey, all good things come to those who wait, eh?

Nice "chatting" with you, xxx


----------



## MISSY97

Glittergirl you never said a truer word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

     

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

Has the rule that you're put on list from when you first saw consultant definitely been scrapped then?  It only came in I think it was 2006.  9  months for Western Board isn't too bad.  that would put someone having review next week having tx November?


----------



## MISSY97

Cate i was asking Dr williamson today and she said that it has changed so you are put on the waiting list from the day you sign the sign the consent forms.........She says it is fairer and you do not move up and down the list you can only move up......9 months isn't too bad has got longer mind you from last year, when she told us it was 6 months........Yeah november would be about right that is what dh and i were thinking...(hoping mind you we will not need it if this private go works out!!!!!!fingers and toes all crossed....Positive thinking??            

Missy xx


----------



## cathy2

hi ladies sorry to butt in on you but u all talking abt reviews and signing forms im confused as usual    i dont know if my app in nov was a review or not our options were discussed and we were offered ivf and told the waiting list was 9 to 12 months but we werent asked to sign any forms and anytime i phone i get nowhere just keep being told my chart is pigeon holed and with dr mcclure   




cathy.


----------



## MISSY97

We had about 5 forms to sign each at our review and told we would get a letter in the post within 2 weeks to say we were on the list, if we didn't get this we were to phone up!!!!


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Cathy,

U being messed about too then? Join the club.

I would imagine you would have to have signed consent forms before you would actually be placed on the list, but thats just my guess. Maybe one of the other girls will know more?

Hope you get some answers soon xxx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi again Missy,

Im glad you mentioned about getting a letter to confirm youre on the list, I wasnt told this? No surprise there then. Thanks for making me aware of that, at least i will know to phone if i dont get the letter. Who ever said this was going to be easy LOL.


----------



## MISSY97

No problems, it is good to have so many people on here going through the same thing so you pick up different things that you didn't know....

Good talking to you!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

sorry to hear about your nan cate it must hurt a lot but at least you know she has gone to  a better place even though it doesnt mean you miss her less take care.


----------



## Fionab

Missy, I had acupuncture tonight and it was really good. You can't feel anything, although I thought there would be loads of needles but there wasn't too many so that was good. We had sa in CAH but they redone them in RFC to be sure. I'm glad that you have got on the NHS list.

Trishy, I was curious about acupuncture too but after all the injections with ICSI you don't notice a few more!! It was £35 per session. She recommended coming back the day before et and just after et. Sharon Campbell works with Origin and with Synergy on Cregagh Road (http://www.synergyhealthcareni.com/)

Galaxy girl, take it easy as the pain might still be there next week. Good news about your appointment at Origin and RFC. I go to reflexology as well (have always went for endo pain) and find it good as well - I'll try anything that works.

Clodagh, 36 embryos is wonderful. I'm glad that you have a date from RFC.

Maryc, we must start going to the Banbridge gym as we are letting the side down badly!!

Cate, I'm sorry to hear about your Nan but as you say at least she did not suffer.

Glitter girl, glad to hear that you got added to the list.

Pauline, enjoy your holiday, you need the break.

We had our scan with RFC this morning (probably before Missy and Glitter girl were there otherwise we could have had a meet). It went well, we had Dr Traub rather than Dr McManus but he was happy that everything was going well and to take the rest of Purgeon as normal. Then we had acupuncture this evening which went well so we were late home, at work everyone can see my screen so I can't post during the day. After both things today I feel relaxed and hopeful. 
Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Fiona glad the acupunture and scan went well - everything going to plan fingers crossed for you!!!

Where abouts is Cregagh Road, from the city centre or origin, trying to work out from map directions and it just isn't working?

Missy xx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,

it"s certainly been busy on here...

Cate-sorry to read about your Nan  

Fiona-glad the scan went well today. Keep relaxed you are on the home straight now   

Welcome Clodagh- I had to reread about the 36 embies-wow!! Hope you are taking it easy!!

Cathy sorry things are stalemate for at the moment,it"s very frustrating.

Glittergirl-glad you have an idea of the time scale of things. To be honest I first saw Dr Traub over 2 years ago and I have little clue about the timeframe of waiting lists and such like. I tend to phone in every so often to check they haven"t forgotten about me. I am sure they groan when I phone but I don"t let it bother me!

Janners -I am so impressed by your workouts and feel tremendous guilt about the 2 galaxy eggs I have just demolished (sorry Galaxygirl!!). Will definitely do a long walk tomorrow!! 

Missy-glad the d/r is going ok for you. The acupuncture sounds good..Cregagh road is in the East-runs parallel to Castlereagh road. It is off the Outer Ring.

Pauline- you are very brave. Take the time to grieve now and you will feel stronger for the next cycle.I hope that doesn"t sound too patronising. Looking back I think I bottled things up and tried to get back to normal too quickly because I felt others expected me to.  

Hi to Trishy,Weeza,Mary,Sunny,Holly,Kate,Anita,Apparition and anyone I"ve left out by name.


Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Ps Shoppingqueen- how are you,haven"t seen you posting for a while?  

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

[fly]Happy Valentines Day [/fly]

Good morning everyone and happy Valentines Day to you all. Hope you all got something lovely from your lovely DHs this morning 

[fly]      [/fly]

It has been busy overnight here.

Fiona, glad to hear the scan went well. Counting down the days now   Definitely acupuncture is sounding more and more appealing.....

Missy, great that you are on the list. The only way now is up 

Glittergirl, glad to hear you are now on the list. I am Southern Board too, but we are still being seen at Craigavon so I will be watching your progress up the list carefully 

We could have all went to RFC yesterday for a meet up, so many of us were there already 
Galaxy Girl

Cathy, I hope you get yoru place on the list sorted soon  

Pauline, I'm sorry that you are having such a trying time and my heart goes out to you . It's good news about it being your turn in the next few months. Where are you going skiing? I would love to have gone this year even though I am the worst skier in history 

Trishy, have fun training butplease don't be conked out at the side of the road, no matter how funny it sounds 

Mary, I don't like 15;s with cherries in them but with maltesers, its a whole different thing  Or is it the marshmallows you don't really like? I make mine with maltesers and spread the mixture on a baking tray/swiss roll tin and cover with white chocolate. Calorific !!!!!

Janners, I have to admire your drive to train twice a day. I certainly don't have that kind of motivation. I have never been sporty and was in the school choir and orchestra rather than starring in the hockey team!!! The jelly substitute for cherry in 15's really doesn't work, so don't even waste your time trying it. Your episode with CAH and the SAs sounds crap. I have my HSG on the Fri and DH has his SA on the Mon. I will be going and making a private appointment on the Fri when I am that length for our review. At least after your years worth of tests, you know your bits are in good working order!!!

Cate, I am very sorry to hear of your loss.

So, has anyone got their Valentines Day pressies yet? What did everyone give their DH? Mary did you go through with the cow balloon? I got a rose, box of choccies and a weekend away (not till March cos I have so much on every weekend!!!). My man got a box of choccies too and something which couldn't possible be described here!!!!


----------



## janners1

Morning Weeza, Happy Valentine's Day to you!!!!!!!! 

My DH got me the most exciting VDay gift ever! Motorbike lessons!! This is something I have banged on about for years, always saying I am gonna do it and get myself a motorbike. Well, he must have taken note somewhere along the way!!

Weeza I was the least sporty person in school too! Just this past couple of years I have got into it but since joining my new gym I have confirmed my addiction   

Dahlia - mmmm galaxy eggs!!

Fiona - glad your scan went well and you are feeling good!   

Hope everyone has a lovely day and gets spoilt a little bit - even if it is a money making scam   

x


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, motorbike lessons, so original and cool. I am terrified of motorbikes and won't get on one but yay for you!!! I might see you wizzing round Seagoe and Carn with your instructor behind you   Was that instead of the Nano?


----------



## janners1

Yeah the nano went back cause I had mine all loaded up with tunes!!

I think I will look majorly geeky to start but hopefully I pass my biker test and start saving for a motorbike!


----------



## Trishy

Happy Valentine's Day Girlies             

As of yet I have not received anything   !!  But to be honest we both get up at 6.15am so it's too early to even concentrate getting dressed let alone sorting out pressies!  Instead we will do all that over a nice meal DH will cook me tonight.  He's a great cook.

Weeza, you must be a saucy minx if you can't even write what you got for DH!!

We got engaged 6 years ago today so that's a nice thought of the days before we knew there were any problems and the future seemed full of children!!  But it will be some day, I just know it.  Feeling quite positive today!

Well I was up until midnight making my heart shaped 15s (and whoever doesn't like them has a serious problem!!) and also heart shapes malteeser biscuits! MMMmmmmm!  They turned out great.

Oh Janners I had a dream about you last night!  You were training in the middle of tescos and sprinting down the aisles!  I tried to catch your eye and we both looked at each other as if to say I know you but as we don't know what each other looks like we weren't able to say hello!!!  How weird!

Cate - I am so sorry.  Take some time out to greive but we are all here for a chat if you need support.

And thanks everyone for your concern that I will pass out on the road!  I will try my best not to.  What you don't realise is you are all coming training with me!!  Fiona I didn't realise you are local to me too?  And MaryC I will scrape you off the pavement on the way past!!

Fiona great news your scan went well, you are half way there now.  Fingers crossed for you.  When is your second scan?

I am not sure if I will get my meal tonight after all.  FIL has been taken into hospital last night with chest pains so might need to go and see him.  A bit worried about him.


----------



## janners1

Trishy, I hope your FIL is OK - does he have a history of heart problems? Hopefully it is nothing serious.  

Too funny that you dreamed about me training in Tescos like a maniac!!! 

Glad you got your 15s made, I really want one now!! DH says he is gonna bring me home a heat magazine and a creme egg tonight since he has footie training and won't be home. And when he gets home he will be too tired for nookie. What sort of Valentine is he??!!! Oh well I shall read my heat and eat my egg and dream of riding my motorbike. I know this will sound strange but I have always wanted to be one of the bikers on Portstewart Promenade in the summer who all stand round looking at each others bikes!!!    DH doesn't know what he has let himself in for!

Congrats on your engagement anniversary also!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

at the thought of me going running with you all!!!!! It would be like Bigfoot, legendary but is it real, is that really Weeza running in public? I once famously declared while runnig for a bus at uni "I don't do running" and still get sh*t about it now!!!!!

Trishy, I am        

I seen on "Find me a gift"  a giant bow that you wrap around yourself , so you are like a  big pressie, and then you DH "unwraps" you. This is not what I got DH  

Well i got the baking bug abd decided I would make Raspberry Ruffles but by the time my music lessons were over I couldn't be arsed. 

Trishy hope FIL is ok. Hope its nothing too serious. 


I have to go away tonight so DH will be home alone.


----------



## Trishy

Janners I have come to the conclusion that you are officially mental!  Biking is not for me but I do go the the North West every year and stay with my friend in her caravan which is in the grounds of Kelly's.  Saying that, to this day we have not seen a bike because we open the wine and somehow never see the attraction of going to see the bikes after that!!  All we hear is vrrooooooommmmmmm and that is good enough for us!!!!   OK maybe they go a bit faster than this wee man!!

No FIL has not had problems in the past.  He has not been feeling well since Monday but would not tell us because of our treatment and didn't want us to worry.  Hopefully it will all be ok.  He was supposed to go to a wedding today but now can't go.  Update...just heard he has severe angina and will stay in for 3 days but is now on tablets.  Not sure how good that is?

Meant to say I can feel AF working on me now!  I assume I should get it 14 days after EC anyway?  It feels like it will be quite a big one which is not normal for me but after all the drugs and 26 eggs I suppose that is to be expected.  So come Tuesday I can tell doc I am working normal again!

I am fitting fit today and in good form!  I think the sunlight is helping, I am sure I get SAD over the winter months, because it happens every year.  First sign of sun and I am out running and feeling so much better!  I am so in the mood to start treatment again and feeling very positive about the whole thing!


----------



## weeza82

They probably just want ot keep him in for observation and to see how he reacts to the medication, especially if this is his first episode of angina. Best wishes to him    

I used to go to the North West too and we did exactly the same thing and only saw a few bikes before we got bored. It's more about the atmosphere !!!

Great that you are feeling a lot more positive. I know what you mean about SAD. It's going to work in the dark and coming home in the dark that really brings me down. Although I do love getting into my jammies and snuggling in for the night in winter   It's been great getting home in daylight this week  

Most people here be praying for AF to stay away!!! But its a good sign its coming and good news to tell the doc


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Weeza.  We are going up to see him tonight to cheer him up! Must get a card for him.


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for all the kind messages.  Met up with Brendan and he was as caring as ever.  He had emailed me last night replying to the one I sent him but I went to bed before he sent it.  When he saw me, he pretty much said what was in the email.  He said that grief is a strange thing and I need to face it in my own way but avoidance and nurture are to be avoided and I should let my grief take it's natural course so that I can experience it and then move on from it.  He's said that I need to put the photo of Nan and my Niece back up as taking photos down is avoidance.  He also said that the best thing I can do to honour Nan's memory is to allow natural grief to happen so that natural healing can follow.  He then said that other people have their own problems to deal with and that I mustn't be disappointed if people don't give as much time to my grief as I want and that if I don't expect too much of people I might find more comfort than I expect.  He's one of the rare people who cares enough to say things that he knows will be hard but need to be said.  I then told him that I can take anything from him because I know it's said out of love and that one of the things I like most about him is that he loves me enough to say the hard things but he says them in a loving way and I know he's right.  He then had to go but did give me a hug and I did come very close to tears.  This next bit he didn't say when he saw me but was at the end of the email and it was that he hopes the process of grief isn't too long or painful and that he's sure that as I face my grief and let go of it, that healing will come.  It's official.  My pastor is the best any Christian could wish for.  If anyone wants to know more about him, check out his website.  Link is a few pages back, not sure if google will find it.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

What a morning I've had!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DD woke up at 5.15am and wanting her breakfast eventually DH went down stairs with her and by 6.15am he had somehow broken his toe  I had to rush about organising the two of them, I had to be in CAH with Mr Heasley by 8am for my scan. I then had to organise my friend to bring DD to playgroup( Trish I was looking out for you, you hadn't felt for work it was that early ) drop DH at casualty and then go have my scan and then back to casualty which we didn't leave until 11am. DH will be on crutches for 2 weeks, pain in the ass!!! this means that I have to drive him everywhere, also you know what men are like with pain and sickness, pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My scan went well, I have two 18mm follicles so have been ordered to have lots of BMS over the next few days, this will be fun with the 'TOE', who said romance is dead!!!!  
Though I did get some beautiful flowers delivered to me and a bottle of perfume, so that was lovely. I did send DH the balloon and rose, it was a chimpanzee balloon that said 'Kiss Me Baby', very funny, it was waiting for him in the office when I dropped him off at work so I got to see his reaction, he was embarrassed but I think it did really cheer him up.

It was funny at the CAH fertility clinic this morning because I found myself trying to spot some of you by listening to the names being called out, I heard a Louise and Weeza I thought it might have been you but then thought she was too short!! I'm not a stalker girls you don't have to worry!!!! 

We must organise this meet up.

With all this talk of 15s, in the spirit of fairness I will have to taste all the different combinations so maybe you could all make me your special 15s and bring them along for the meet up and I could be the judge in the taste test challenge!!!   You don't need to say it I know I'm a cheeky brat!!   

Fiona, I'm glad your scan went well and the acupuncture too.

Hi to Janners, Trish, Dahlia, Weeza, Holly, Glittergirl, Sunny, Missy, Kate, Jofi, Pauline, S/Q, Cate, Cathy, Mel, Anita and anyone else I have left out.

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Mary, you really have had some day    How did DH break his toe?? Is it his big toe? I think the size of toe relates to the pain and moaning. DH broke his middle toe and it wasn't too bad but when my bro broke his big toe, well, silence would have been welcome     At least you were able to kill 2 birds with 1 stone at the hospital this morning  . 8am seems very early for a scan. Is that the norm? Have fun with the BMS, there is some upside to all of this!!! DOn't know how you are going to manage the logistics of it all    

I will be the exact same when I am next in CAH, listening out for potential FFers   We really should have a meet up and put faces to names. MAry, I will happily bake a selection of tray bakes for the event. Got a new Dessert cookbook through the book club at work yesterday. DH is going through it pointing out the ones he wants me to make


----------



## MaryC

Hi weeza,

8am is the norm for the scans, a scan at that time of day is some wake up call!!!! 

DH broke the toe next to his little one but I think it's quite a bad break. They gave him gas and air and tried to but it back in place but the follow up xray didn't show much difference from the first one so it didn't really work!! so I guess he'll just have a wonky toe for the rest of his days! He loved the gas, he wanted to take it home with him!!!

I mentioned to him last night that I was signing him up for the gym and then this happens this morning, I told him he would do anything to get out of going to the gym!! 

How has your day been? Why are you with RFC and CAH?

Mary


----------



## weeza82

My day has been busy. I am with CAH still. DH has  a SA and I have HSG in 2 weeks through Craigavon then the big countdown till our review meeting  . ALthough I haven't been referred to RFC yet, I am expecting to. But hey, what can you do !! I am not very good at 8am   

These men will do ANYTHING to get out of something they don't want to do    Glad that the balloon cheered him up


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone - tried to post earlier but my MIL came in and made me promise to get off the internet - I think she thinks I'm addicted!

Hope everyone is enjoying Valentine's Day. I too have an unromantic night lined up as my husband is also football training janners - my magazine is Grazia . No creme egg though - but I like that idea! He did buy me flowers, a necklace and beauty treats though, and a night in by myself in front of the fire sounds good. 

You are all inspiring me to get back to exercise too - did anyone on here go to Framar Health? We did and were put on a fertility diet. No baby yet - but I lost a stone and DH lost 2 and a half!


----------



## Trishy

Heh girls - still no sign of any flowers coming my way!!!    I think with us going to CAH tonight to see FIL we are going to postpone Valentine's Day and celebrate it tomorrow night instead, I don't really mind though.  I put DH's card in his lunch box and wrapped up a heart shaped malteeser biscuit in his lunch so he was nicely embarrassed!! 

Mary I would have been in the shower at that time so didn't see a mad women drive past with a hungry child and sobbing husband!!  I can't wait to hear how he manages to do the deed and keep his toe in the air!  Interesting!  Could be an adventurous weekend for you learning all the new positions!  But maybe you are saucy and know them all already!

Mary the trainer Eileen is it that lives opposite you.  Is she the pretty blonde/sandy with pigtails?  I just made her sound a bit porny!!!


----------



## janners1

Trishy hope all is good with your hospital visit tonight. You are so cute with your little biscuit in the lunchbox!!

Mary can't believe your hubby broke his toe!!!! I feel his pain, one time I was getting ready for school in my bare feel and sat down at the table to eat my cereal and somehow managed to throw myself on the chair with my toe under the leg of the chair. It was so painful I fainted and my mum came running downstairs to see what happened and she fainted when she saw it! My dad was running between the two of us beside himself! It is a very painful thing to happen and there's not too much they can do about it. My toe is still wonky!!! Oh good lord the thought of them trying to put it back is making me feel queezy!!!!! 

Trishy there is something slightly 'porny' about Eileen, she is very pretty though!!!!!! LOL if she reads this she will be round to my house!!!

Oooh galaxy girl I LOVE Grazia!!!!!!! But my DH is so lazy he will not bother to look for it, he knows what heat looks like so he will get me it! WOW on your and DH's weight loss, that's fab!!! What was the fertility diet - like lots of unprocessed foods and fruit and veg?

Mary if we organise a meetup I will gladly bring 15s only if Weeza brings the raspberry ruffles though!!!


----------



## holly01

gosh ladies what romantic DH u all have  

i got a lovely card and we did go out for our valys dinner on sunday..but i think i will chance my arm 4 2mara nite again  .althou i have went back to WW on wednesday and i really want 5-7lbs off in the nxt 3 weeks to be honest so may save the treats til i head to dublin lol!
felt really guitly thou as DH normally has be brought to the shop to buy the cards but this mornin it was all laid out 4 me and i was actually v weepy when i read it so hada rush out and get his card and lined it wit sum nice chocies!!

went out to lunch 2day wit my friend and my godson something i havnt done in months(2 long!)was nice catching up and my he has grown so much and chattin away at 2 and half!!

thinking of u all at the mo on treatment and waiting on treatment soo exciting for u all,remember when i was injecting and sniffing etc seems so long ago now lol...god i wish i had of know of this site then wud have made life for DH alot easier!!    

looking forward to gettin the omagh support group up and running,feb 27th, got the posters 2day so must get them up and hopefully we will have one or two turn up  

hope u all have a romantic evening      .i am off visiting...so will be waiting to hear all 2mara


----------



## MaryC

OMG my ovaries are really quite sore, they have been getting worse as the day has progressed. I have to say that I am dreading BMS tonight between my ovaries and his toe it's going to be a disaster, that's not me being negative just realistic!!

Does anyone actually enjoy BMS?? I hate the pressure of it all knowing that this is a crucial time and so you have to do it whether your in the mood or not!

Don't get me wrong naturally ttc bms is good just with this tx it can be a bit trying!!!!!

Mary

P.S Trish, Eileen is the blonde, very skinny (too thin!) and very tanned, but a very nice person.


----------



## Cate1976

Evening all.
Had a good cry earlier while listening to some worship music and looking at the picture of Nan and my Niece which is back on the mantlepiece and also looking at her collection of thimbles which we've got.  I'm feeling a little better now.  I will get through this.


----------



## janners1

Cate, you will get through it and you will be left with all the lovely memories of your Nan, including the one in that picture you keep on your mantlepiece. 

Mary, BMSing during OV time sometimes ends up really crap because as you say, you put too much pressure on yourself and the whole situation. People who get preggo on their first bms off the pill don't know how lucky they are!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck though maybe you need the hump smiley to get you in the mood


----------



## Fionab

Second time lucky - I had all typed in when the laptop died and I lost it all!!

Missy, Synergy is on Albert Drive.  If you come down from outer ring, you will see a row of shops on right hand side (with Mauds) then it is the third road on the right after the shops.  There is a sign on the end of the building which is on the corner of Cregagh Road and Albert Drive, there is a car park behind it.

Trishy, I'm in Banbridge too - I can start running with you but can't guarantee sticking it for more than 5 minutes!!  Hope FIL is doing well.  My AF was around 14 days after ec and the first one was very heavy.

Maryc, poor DH but you could still wheel him to the gym.  I'm glad your scan went well.  I can only laugh at your description of BMS tonight, but practice does make perfect!!!  

Galaxy girl, Framar Health is supposed to be really good.

Cate, sorry about your nan. 

Our next scan is on Monday and then ec on Wednesday so we are finally getting there!
Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Thanks Fiona for the directions, i don't really know belfast at all......Not really sure where you mean when you say the outer ring!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Missy

I don't know my way around parts of Belfast and I have only learnt those I do know since they moved our office into Belfast.  What direction are you coming from and I might be able to help.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Do you know where Origin is, if not Belfast City Aiport?


----------



## Fionab

Missy

If going past City airport towards Bangor, turn right just before the big Tesco.  Take the second turn on left (signposts are Outer Ring and Newcastle I think).  Straight throughout roundabout and then I think it was 5 set of traffic lights (straight through them all).  You will go straight through the major junction with Upper Newtonards Road (you will see a sign for Dundonald Ics Bowl on left after this), then you will pass a dip in the road where there are 2 petrol stations on each side almost opposite each other.  You will also come to a junction where there is a big Domino's pizza place at the traffic lights.  

I don't remember any landmarks but you will see a sign for Cregagh to the right at the traffic lights - turn down there and you can't miss the shops on right almost straight away.

Just as you are turning at the traffic lights for Cregagh, you will see Forestside and the signs for M&S/Sainsburys not that far ahead of you.  If you come to them, then you have gone too far.

I hope that makes sense or someone else can give you better directions.  You can try www.rac.co.uk and put in your starting point and where you are going to - Synergy is BT6 9EW.

Hope you get there ok,
Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Fiona that is great i could follow your directions fine....Also printed out direction on the rac website which are handy...

Thanks we are up next wednesday for a scan and are planning of staying up on tuesday night somewhere so could try and find it then!!!   

Missy


----------



## Trishy

Fiona I think I will let you off the running as you are getting close to EC and fingers crossed ET too so it's not such a good idea for you at the minute.  Phew says you - lucky escape!!  Besides I have asthma and find the cold air does not agree with me so I tend to stick to the treadmill in the gym until the warmer weather comes in then I run every night after work with my dog (well he pulls me along!).  In fact if you ever see a blonde girl hugging a tree or a lampost in Banbridge it will be me when Elvis decides to go one way and I go the other and the lead get caught!!  Believe me this has happened! 

Yes I think AF will be heavy too so I really hope that means I am well cleared out and doc is happy to go ahead. 

But thank you for offering to join me.  Can't believe how many of us live so close to each other!  I thought I saw a few strange characters loitering about!!! 

Mary - hope DH is ok.  I know exactly what you mean about pressure.  I don't want to be too graphic but when we were TTC before all this treatment started, on nights when DH was tired and I insisted on getting the goods, he did it into a pot for me and I used a needleless syringe and effectively artificially inseminated myself!  I know it sounds disgusting but I was desperate and although it never worked I think this is down to the sperm not being good (only found this out after SA) rather than the technique as I have heard of this working for other people.  Worth a try if he can't get his toe comfortable!!

I don't think Eileen is the person I am thinking of.  She is petite (short and very slim), has sandy/blonde hair down to the middle of her back and usually wears it in pigtail plaits.  I have only ever seen her in the main gym at the wee desk or giving inductions to new members and once saw her take a class in the main hall.  Maybe it is her, I don't know.  A lovely friendly girl?

Cate - I hope the pain eases soon, but you have to remember the good times you had together.  It is a better situation now than her still being alive but in great pain, but you know that already.  I am sure it is still hard to come to terms with.  Each day will get easier.

Well my FIL should be ok but they are still doing tests and will probably be on tablets for the rest of his life.  I think it scared him (obviously) as he is not a normal candidate for any of the normal symptoms related to angina.  He is just finding it hard to accept but I do think he will be OK thankfully.  Thanks for all your thoughts.

By the way what is BMS? Is it what I think? Bu**** Me Senseless?  Or Bonking Mr Sexy?!!


----------



## janners1

Trishy - Baby Making Sex!!!!!!!!!!    

LOL!!

Good news about your FIL. It is very hard for a man to accept he has a heart condition. My dad had a minor heart attack when he was 50 and it was very hard for him to take in. He has in the past 3 years become a health freak, he runs miles every day and is training for a triathalon. I think it's his way of saying there's nothing wrong with him!!!

Eileen does have long blonde hair and she would wear it in plaits sometimes, but mostly she wears it in a big bun. She is really teeny and tanned and really chatty - real friendly. She does take aerobics and do inductions and stuff. There was another girl who just started when I left and she had blonde hair too, wouldn't have been as tanned or small as Eileen, so maybe it is her you are thinking of?

Well it is 8:44 and I am eating a creme egg.    Hey, it's Friday....well that's my excuse...

Off to do a newborn shoot and then I think we are gonna go see that movie Juno tonight. It's meant to be good - has anyone seen it?


----------



## janners1

PS I  just took a bite of my creme egg and threw it out. It was one of those nasty ones with the hard cream inside. BAH!


----------



## Trishy

That's a sign it is too early to be eating a Creme Egg!  I am strange but I can't stomach chocolate before 11am at the very earliest!  I also love chocolate as a hangover cure, must be something to do with low blood sugar levels but it really works.

Ooops!  I didn't quite get BMS!  I was not thinking very innocently!! 

I think Eileen is not who I am thinking of then, this girl never wears a bun.  Never worry, I will have to get to the gym on Saturday anyway if I can convince DH to come with me.


----------



## weeza82

Woman, it's not even 9am yet!!!! I am not even awake despite starting work at 8am.  What is this about throwing out perfectly good choccie? I know its not right when it's hard in the middle but come on!!!!  

What age is the newborn? My friend got home yesterday after having the a boy on Tues. SHe did not like CAH. She had gone private but didn't get a private room. Her wee lad is Jake, which I was quite pleased about cos it's not one of my names  . Nice name but not one of my choices. 

How many of you live in or around Banbridge? There is a couple from Omagh. Is there anyone from Belfast? Am I the only one from the Holy City of Dungannon? 

Trishy glad your FIL is feeling a bit better. Something like that can be such a shock, but if he manages his medication well, then he should continue to lead a normal, happy life. Don't let him be like my MIL. She has Type 2 diabetes but doesn't take it seriously. She is like "well its only one bowl of ice cream, it'll do no harm". Yeah, it's only one bowl to go with the slice of cake you had this morning, apple tart at lunch and biccy in the afternoon. And then she wonders why her sight is going and her joints are agony   SILs never say anything to her, just me and DH, so she thinks we're just nagging. 

GalaxyGirl, well done on the weight loss. Was the plan expensive?

Well, Mary, how did you get on with the BMS? Was it do-able? There is a pressure to BMS and the intimacy can get lost so easily. DH barked at me one time "I am not a machine or a piece of meat". He was so serious and hurt i couldn't help but laugh and it sorted out my perspective again     It was so funny. Poor DH. 

Janners, where the hell did you get the barfing smiley? So gross. 

Good morning to everyone else i may have missed. 

Well, I had to go away last night. I help out in a youth organisation on a Thursday night. I was out of the house at 6.15pm and wasn't home till 10.30   Dh was already in bed      Should have been home at 9.40 but the other leaders were chatting and I couldn't get away, despite edging towards the door the whole time    Will make up for it tonight  

How about BMS means "Bouncing on My Stud" acyually I can't hink of any more right now, but I will........


----------



## galaxy girl

Morning everyone - have decided to sneak on line earlier before my MIL comes in (as she has done every day since I've been off and then walked the dog for me- Super sweet).  . 

Janners you are a braver woman than me going to see Juno - isn't it all about an unplanned pregnancy? I get stupidly upset at stuff like that. ( I know I know - it's not really real!) I Couldn't go to see knocked up either , or read shopaholic and baby! 

going to see Jane at Framar Health was expensive. She gave us lots of supplements to take ( the Marian Glenville ones) . It is a lot of unprocessed food and almost GI based ( eating every 3 hours). I am really picky about what I eat so for me it was good - I look at most diet plans and think - I couldn't eat any of that. But with Jane I was able to say - I don't eat eg.fish and she gave me other alternatives. Obviously I haven't been sticking to the plan this last week - it's been all Galaxy bars and chips!

Hope everyone is doing well today! I'll be back to work on Monday - have started to feel a bit better and my parents are coming down today from Belfast to have lunch. I live in the Armagh area - used to work in Dungannon Weeza!

Galaxy Girl


----------



## Dahlia

Good morning girls,

hooray it"s Friday 

Sounds like it was an eventful Valentine"s. Mary- what a morning you had. . I know what you mean about the BMS -it can be a tad like work during that time-and the pressure. I am not even going to comment on the saucy positions   . The things we girls have to do!! I am sure we will laugh about it someday!!

Weeza- gosh you have an early start in the mornings. I agree it is unforgiveable to throw out chocolate too.


weeza82 said:


> How about BMS means "Bouncing on My Stud" acyually I can't hink of any more right now, but I will........


     

Trishy-sorry to read about your FIL. Hope he is ok. Is it this weekend for the wedding show?? Unfortunately won"t be going up to it.Went a couple of years ago and and had a fab day out. Don"t think I have any weddings this year 

Janners- good luck with the newborn shots. Have you any tricks to get them to open up their eyes??!

Fiona-good luck for final scan and EC . Will be thinking of you.

Cate- glad you had good chat and feel a wee bit better.

Well done Galaxygirl on the weight loss.

Hi to Holly and Missy too and everyone else reading

Have day off today and am going to be brave and go to Ikea. Bit worried about the traffic though as it is half term. As it is shaping up to be another lovely Spring ( I am always hopeful) may venture for a walk instead. Have to work off the galaxy eggs and the carbonara  from Valentine"s

Dahlia x


----------



## Trishy

Hi Dahlia - No the wedding show is not until next weekend.  It's very intensive giving the same speech over and over to everyone who walks past but well worth it on the business front. FIL getting more tests today but he looked well last night although they do suspect it was actually a minor heart attack now and not just angina.

Galaxy Girl - I am so glad you are going back to work on Monday and therefore feeling better.  You sound like you are recovering at the same rate as I did and I now feel on top of the world so you should be grand and will have avoided the dreaded OHSS.  Try to not let your MIL annoy you!  She is just concerned.  My DH said I was becoming obsessed with FF but when I explained it actually helps me and if I wasn't on it I would be talking non stop to him about our problems then he decided you lot were can listen to me instead!   He did agree that if it helps me then that is a good thing so if she mentions it again to you then tell her that it helps you cope.  It's actually like having a room full of counsellors all listening to you and they never once tell you off for moaning or ask you to 'get over it'.  YOU ARE ALL GREAT!!!!


----------



## Dahlia

Trishy said:


> YOU ARE ALL GREAT!!!!


Ditto !!

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

Thanks Trishy, that's so sweet. 

I just want to echo that girls, you are all fabulous. I am so glad I found this site, it really has saved my sanity. It's great hearing and trying to help, even with just a few words of support, everyone else, it stops me getting so self-absorbed and self-obsessed. I hope I have been some help to you as you have all ben great to me!! So a HUGE thank you girls     

Galaxygirl, have a relaxing weekend before you  go back to work. Glad to hear the dreaded OHSS seems to have passed you by so far   Where did you work in Dungannon? Sorry if I'm being too nosey!!!

Dahlia, hope Ikea isn't too crowded. I haven't been yet but will make it there some day. I love carbonara and think i will have it for tea tomorrow night  

Trishy what age is your FIL? Does he have an active job? This could be a sign to take it easy.


----------



## Trishy

FIL has retired and is turning 70 next month but he is a very young and active 70 year old so it was a shock.  I suppose getting old brings it's illnesses no matter how fit you appear.

By the way, has anyone seen Shopping Queen lately?


----------



## Trishy

Just thinking - BMS - Bloody Marvelous Shag!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Well what a pleasant surprise I had last night    BMS wasn't the disaster as predicted, no more details required!! 
I kind of think I may have ovulated too as my ovaries aren't sore this morning!!  

Trish, I hope your FIL is feeling better today, I'm sure it will take him a while to adjust to the situation but at least he knows about the condition now and can take care of it.

Trish and Fiona, I think the two of you should go running, I could be your trainer and drive next to you in the car shouting bootcamp style instructions/motivation from a megaphone   

Janners, does it ever upset you when you have to do a baby shoot, especially a newborn or does it just make you more broody!!

Mary


----------



## MaryC

My bubbles have been going up over the last few days, I just wanted to say thank you to whom ever it is giving them to me.   

I'm nearly at 1000!!!! Anita will be raging!!!


----------



## Trishy

Heh Mary you are not getting out of it that easily!!!  I will drive and shout orders at you!!


----------



## Trishy

Just made you up to 1000!!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Trish your a little star!!


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.  I'm hanging in there.  I'm glad that Nan isn't in any pain or suffering and that I got to 31 with her still living but I miss her so much.  It doesn't help that tiredness is really getting me down.  Was awake at 3.45 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep.  Was thinking about trying to get this evening (normally do wednesday evening but swapped shifts due to being up at 4.30am to get flight home) and tomorrow off work on compassionate leave but Brendan suggested that it would be better to try and make it and explain circumstances incase I need time off for the funeral (I text him to see what he thought).  DH said the same, he's also telling me to smile, he knows it's hard.  Part of the reason I wanted to get today and tomorrow off work is that all I want to do is lay down with worship music on, like I did last night but he reckons that = feeling sorry for myself which is so not true and I've told him so.  The people from church who I've seen since egtting back are being brilliant.


----------



## weeza82

Grrrrrrrrrr. I hate people telling the biggest pile of cr*p. My sis was away visiting a mate (the ex-lesbian I have mentioned before) and her wee baby on Sun night. This girl had PCOS and knew concieving would be difficult so they started TTC once they were married in April 2006. She has told my sis she found out she was pg in May 2007, the same day she got her date for IVF. How is that possible? How did someone TTC for 13 months get a date for Tx Are we missing a trick here or is she talking out of her   Unless she was TTC before they were married or she told lies, I don't know. What has really fricked me off is she apparently said "Once you relax and forget about it, it happens for you". Dick. Something doesn't add up. 

Must think PMA, PMA, PMA. If I have time, i might visit the Chinese herbalist and see about acupuncture this afternoon. And then I sahll go home and read my new fave book "the secret".   My calender quote today **everyone groans and rolls their eyes!!** is "The universe is change; our life is what our thoughts make it", whcih actually ties in very well with the philospophy of the book   This day last week i would have poured scorn on it    

Anyhoo, I will solve the running/shouting orders problem: I shall drive and shout workds of motivation and encouragement while the rest of you run    

By the way, where is everyone getting the fab new smileys? Loving the gobbling food one. 

To make up for the earlier fit of rage I bless you all with babydust


----------



## janners1

Aw I just came back from my photoshoot to all this lovely vibe!!!!!!    

Well she was the cutest little thing ever. Just a few days old and such a mass of hair! Dahlia this wee one just had her eyes opened almost the whole time. Though I do like to get a lot of them all curled up and sleeping. But she was all alert and wondering what was going on. Mary it doesn't really upset me but it does make me mega broody. More so if that's possible. The newborns are just so teeny and snuggly and the parents are all enthralled and in love. It is a very special thing to photograph. Every single time I do one I get asked do I not want kids - probably because I am all over the kids and totally doting on them! And I always ask the mums what sort of labour did they have/how is she sleeping/feeding/growing. I'm like a blinkin' midwife!!! I figure, I may as well get the research in while I can!!!   

Here, I have been VERY generous with my bubble giving this past few days, so spread the love girls!!!!!! 

I have to say I am also delighted to have found this site. It has helped my mental being tremendously (you may all disagree...!!), but to know what I am going to face and also that I will have a sounding board for everything I am going to go through is just the best feeling.

Galaxygirl I'm glad you are feeling better! I watched Knocked Up and roared...you gotta watch it so you know what you are in for LOL!!! It is a funny movie. That sorta stuff doesn't upset me, I would get more upset if someone I know or went to school with announced their pregnancy....because I feel like that's where I should be at with my life. Although sometimes celebrities getting preggo by accident really peeves me off. There's a lot of them at the minute.

LOL at the thought of Fiona and Trishy running and Mary roaring out her car at them!!!!!!! THAT would be something I'd take photos of!!!   

Dahlia it's probably too late to tell you this but the traffic around belfast is horrific because of the disney on ice thing at the odyssey. They were saying about it on the news. It is a gorg afternoon for a walk though.

Weeza - Bouncing on my stud!!!!!!!  Here's where I got my smiley. http://www.mysmiley.net/free-love-smileys.php

Reet, I'm off to edit some pictures...have a fabulous weekend!!!!!! And all the girls who are BMSing or taking up the gym this weekend - don't do yourselves any injuries!!!!!!!   

jannersx


----------



## janners1

LOL - ***EDIT**** there was a lovely vibe while I was typing, then Weeza had a rage filled rant !!!!!! 

This one is for you Weeza 

I think the girl is probably lying to make her story sound better, although if she was going privately she could have gotten a date for tx, unless she was talking about her review date and not her actual IVF tx date??


----------



## weeza82

I know, it just doesn't add up does it?? Silly cow. Have calmed down now. I read your post and realised you must have been typing while I was typing my rage      She bugs me as well cos I have had nights out with my sis and she has been there sticking her tongue down her girls throat and groping each other (sorry tmi   ) and now........ well, you know. 

What the hell is that random smiley on the toilet? I don't geddit  

By the way, I sneaked onto your blog today. Your nephew with the bed hair is beyond cute. So is Buddy and Sonny. They are tiny best friends!!!!! I love the bridal store one as well and the ones at the Killyhevlin are beautiful.


----------



## janners1

Aw thanks Weeza 

That wee boy, he isn't my nephew but my friend's wee boy. She had 3 unplanned pregnancies to the same man over the course of 10 years!!!! First time she got preggo was during our A Levels. We keep saying, you would think she'd know better the 2nd and 3rd time!!!! But she is a brill mum and has done so well in life even though it wasn't easy for her.

Random smilies delight me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

He is a doll!!!! I honestly do wonder how people have unplanned pg's. It must just this whole thing. I hear of someone having an unplanned pg and I be thinking "Do you not have the pill/condom/any other type of contraception? Would you not use contraception if you weren't planning on having a baby?" Bit thick of me  

I checked your link to the smileys. Here is a selection of my new favourites....










On that ridiculous note, I am going home for the weekend. I should have went to the bank today, but got held up at a meeting and won't make it in time  We have some friends coming round so I need to tidy the house!!!!

So to all of you, have a lovely weekend. Good luck if you are testing, BMSing or going to the gym. Enjoy it everyone.

Weeza


----------



## Trishy

Weeza, my brother and SIL got pregnant 'by accident!'.  Surely if you have sex without contraception, there is a possibility you will get pregnant?  Am I missing something here?

It was odd when they told me.  I cried because she was having a baby I wanted and SIL cried because she was having a baby she was pregnant and didn't want to be! Ironic!!

Well girls, looks like I have just made plans to get blocked tomorrow night!  Going to the Downshire with my friends and can't wait.  Anyone else going there this Saturday? Haven't had a drink since October so should be drunk quickly!  That is called turning a negative (no ET yet) into a positive (I can have a drink now)!  Now that is my kind of PMA!!  

You sound like you need a drink too!!!  That's you on the beer!!


----------



## Cate1976

Have checked the free smileys site, will look at lady's shoes tomorrow.


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, phew is right.  You might see me walking the roads of Banbridge but never running!

Janners, poor you getting a bad creme egg!

Dahlia, how was Ikea?

Galaxy girl, glad you are feeling better.

Trishy, shopping queen said she was taking a break from the board until her treatment started.

Maryc, I can just see you in the car as we both ran!  I think we would all end up in the car before long.  As for Janners taking photos that would be funny!

This site is amazing - DH says he is a FF widow!  Thanks for the bubbles - I need all the help I can get for next week.
Fiona


----------



## galaxy girl

Just to join the general love in I've found FF a great lifeline during the past week - I can't believe there are so many of us in NI all undergoing treatment and that everyone is so nice!  
my DH is really supportive of the site - but I think my MIL thinks I'm over analyzing - I don't think she realizes that I'm thinking about everything no matter whether I'm on the internet or not! Given that she had 5 kids she has said she had the opposite problem to me!

So weirdly tonight I can't sleep (usually I could sleep for Ireland). I'm freezing! Roll on spring.

Weeza I worked in the Thomas Street Clinic. Lived in Dungannon too for a couple of years before I was married. Loving the star wars smiley.

Hope you made it to IKEA Dahlia, I went last week when I was staying with my parents - (early scan and needed to avoid the motorway). I thought it was good - I went for the accessories mostly yet still managed to spend lots!  

Trishy like the PMA re. the drinking thing! I'm still at the drinking bucket loads of tea stage - have basically stopped drinking in the last 3 years you know just in case . 
  But the thought of a big glass of white wine sounds really appealing right now - might actually help me get to sleep!


----------



## Annie70

You _are_ all so nice - I've been lurking and reading all the cráic!

I'm originally from Co. Armagh, but now live in Canada. We've a ds aged 7, and been ttc another for just over 2,5 years.

Waiting eagerly for AF to come so that I can start my first IVF cycle- should be about Feb. 25. Finding the time so long and trying not very hard to bury myself in work. My mum said that IVF was primarily a N. American thing so I went searching to see if I could find Norn Iron people in the same boat. And, here youse all are!

Galaxy girl - you should try the cold in Canada! Tonight will be a cool -20. Drove to the pharmacy today to pick stuff up and couldn't get my car out of the snow heap afterwards. Two handsome men just had to help me!  Felt like a real girlie.

As I understand it, you lot can get IVF on the public but the waiting lists are so long that most of you are going private. Is that right? Here, it's not covered at all under the public health system. We've had to dig deep as, given my age (37), we opted for the 3-for-the-price-of-2 package.

Anyways, just wanted to say hello and wish everyone a leap year baby


----------



## glitter girl

Welcome Annie,

You will me made more than welcome on here, all the girls are lovely and so so helpfull.

Im also from Co. Armagh, Portadown originally but now live in Lurgan.

Im sure you are delighted to be starting treatment soon, wishing you all the best with that.

Youre so right about funded treatment here, even though the waiting times are long, at least it is still available. So im going to stop complaining and start appreciating, well i'l try at least, lol.

Im sure some of the other girls will be along shortly to welcome you,  take care xxx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Annie   Welcome to the site.  You will find everyone is lovely here and will help you through your low times.  

I am sooooo jealous that you live in Canada!!  It's somewhere I would always like to visit but at the end of the day I am a home bird so would never settle anywhere but Norn Iron!!!

Hi Galaxy.  I think I night out will do my PMA the world of good but I will need to take it easy incase I drink too quickly and fall over!!!

Oh well, back to the cleaning!  The house is upside down as DH has decided to redoecorate the lounge and we have been living in the bedroom for 2 weeks!  Not as romantic as it sounds!


----------



## janners1

I can't believe how many bubbles you all have blown me!!!!!!!!! I'm so chuffed!! 

Hi Annie, welcome to FFNI!!!!!!! This is a great resource and place to hang out! 

What took you to Canada? My family are all in PA, USA, I usually fly into Toronto and drive through the border when I visit. They are so hating the snow and cold too!! Brrr -20 I just couldn't stick it! Do you all ski or do winter sports to make the most of it? You are right about the IVF and the waiting lists. You can get your name down and then do one or two private cycles while you are waiting. I think it's good how you can do packages for IVF - so if yours works first time do you still get those other two?

Well I went to see Juno last night and it is just the cutest, funniest, bittersweet movie. I highly recommend it. I did well up at the end, but it was just such a sweet ending. It's about a teen who gets preggo by accident and then has the baby so she can give it to a couple who can't have kids. So it may be a sensitive subject for most of us, but I did enjoy it. The infertile woman did come off quite annoying and desperate at first but by the end you felt for her.

Hubber is off out with his footie team tonight so I shall be sitting in with the doggies watching the Notebook, which I taped on Valentine's Day. Haven't seen it yet but I've heard it is pretty soppy.

Trishy have fun at the Downshire!!!!!! I could be doing with a big glass of wine myself!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

What a lovely day   I still have not made it to the gym as I have spent all day cleaning up after DH's DIY!  Going to go for a walk/run now with my dog (probably more walk than run to be honest! ) Maybe I will go the gym tomorrow to get rid of my hangover.  I know most people find that strange but it really does work.  Maybe it's something to do with sweating the alcohol out of you or getting the blood pumping but it works.  Janners you can probably vouch for that?

Good news is my AF started today! .  I know that's a strange thing to be happy about but it's been 11 days since EC and means that when I see doc on Tuesday I can tell him I am working normally again and raring to start treatment.  I just know I will have to wait another cycle but fingers crossed I don't!


----------



## tedette

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all enjoying the early spring sunshine  

I went to Mint in Cookstown last night for dinner with a few friends.  IT WAS THE WORST MEAL EVER!!!!! 

I ordered chicken with sundried tomatoes and couscous and got....chicken wrapped in bacon and cheese and some lettuce!!!

Apparently they had put the dish I ordered on the menu but thought no one would order it 

Also my friend got duck and complained it was tough to be told 'duck is a tough meat' 

Anyway, they gave us loads of freebies and the desserts were nice...when we eventually got them!

On the subject of unplanned pregnancies my MIL's friend had 6 kids, 2 were conceived whilst she was on the pill and the last one was conceived after she had her tubes tied in Altnagelvin!!! 

But I do agree, the most annoying thing in the world to hear is 'we weren't even trying' when people are using no contraceptives and 'bding' like mad! 

Makes me wonder are me and DH just doing it wrong!?! 

Tedette


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone.  Had lie in today until 12.15 and felt better.  Anyways, I ddi something that was definitely not a good idea.  Had to get wrapping paper, so went into Birthdays for it and there was a banner in the window saying they had Mother's Day cards in.  What do i do, go and loomk at them for ideas as to what to get for Mum, next to cards for Mum's, they've got cards for Nan's.  I got the paper and scarpered quick, then sat on a bench outside close to tears while texting the senior leader of the church DH and I go to.  He's being amazing, he's sent me another email with some good advice in it.


----------



## Annie70

Glitter girl - I'm originally from Portadown too - shame on you for absconding to Lurgan! 

Trishy - I don't actually know if we are here for good. Though, saying that, we planned only on staying 2-3 years, but now it's been more than twice that..I do miss home and, if I go too long without visiting, I get itchy. 

My husband's work took us to Canada, Janners1 - I only started winter sports when we came here (never did try Craigavon artificial ski slopes), and am now a rough-and-ready intermediate level skier. We go every Sunday to slopes about 1 hr north of us. Dh's first question when they mentioned reducing physical activity after ET was 'Not even skiing?'.
Worst is that we have paid for 3-for-the-price-of-2 IVFs but, if it works first time, you DON'T get a refund.  It's a gamble which we've decided to take as, long-term, it is obviously much cheaper.  Though, even if it works first time, if the pregnancy isn't viable past the 3-month mark, we can reuse the rest of the package. 

Does anyone have any idea how long a short flare protocol is?


----------



## MaryC

Morning all,

A big welcome to Annie!   

Trish, just thinking of the poor sod that gets next to you on the threadmills with your alcohol sweat!!! NICE!!!! LOL 

Weeza, had visions of the next time you see your sisters ex-lesbian friend you shouting "liar liar pants on fire" at her!!! 

My Dh's foot has now swollen up as of last night, being the eejit of a man that he is he was walking around on it without the crutches for most of yesterday!!! give me patience!!! 

Have decided after a long chat with DH about how clinical BMS has gotten that if it doesn't happen this month then will have to look at other options for next month because with my very sore ovaries, yes they were back by Friday night I spoke too soon , BMS is really very painful and that is neither good for me or DH. Trish let me know where you got that 'turkey baster', it could well be called for yet!!! not joking!!!!! 

I hope everyone less is keeping well, bubbles on the way to you all!!

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Welcome to the board, Annie.  Hope your IVF goes well this month.  Maybe it wasn't just as cold as we thought last night (it was -5 and I was freezing!!)  I don't know how long the short protocol is as we are all on the long protocal starting on day 21.

Trishy, hope you had a good night in the Downshire.  Good luck for your appointment on Tuesday and glad AF has come.

Janners, the Notebook is a big weepy

Tedette, I don't think any of us are doing anything wrong, it just hasn't happened for us yet.  Follow Trishy's PMA!

Maryc, were you thinking of IUI or IVF as the next option?

Our next scan is tomorrow morning and EC is on Wednesday.  I'm excited but a bit apprenshive at the same time.
Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Can someone please explain what happens with IUI?

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Maryc, as far I know with IUI you take some of the stims drugs that you have with IVF but lower amounts, so that you have more follicles.  Your DH gives a sperm sample that the clinic put back in for you but I don't know much more than that.

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Mary IUI means inter-uterine insemination, as opposed to into-vitro insemination (vitro meaning glass).  Basically with IUI they insert the sperm into the uterus and hope that insemination occurs naturally.  However with IVF they remove the eggs and mix the sperm with it in a glass test tube, hence test tube baby and put them back in.  As far as I know they would do IUI if they suspect the sperm is just not getting to where it should be but if placed in the right place is strong enough to find the egg and fertilise it.  I am not sure about the drugs end of things so Fiona is probably correct there.  That all sounded like a biology/chemistry lesson!!


----------



## Trishy

Well last night was different!  Let's just say I am only out of bed now after being sick this morning and having a very sore head mixed with AF pains I have never experienced before!  Not my idea of fun!  

I have been all very emotionless throughout this whole experience and thought that was me being strong but last night DH managed to step on my bare toe in the Downshire and all of a sudden that gave me reason to cry hysterically and all my emotions came flooding out!  My friends husband said 'give me a hug' and he didn't know what he let himself in for because I just sobbed on his shoulder at the bar!  So my friend took me up to the foyer for a good cry!!  If the chairs in that foyer could talk there would be some stories!  There always seems to be someone crying, usually it's me or my friend!  So looking back, no dinner a bottle of wine and 2 vodkas is not so clever after 4 months without drink!!!

I think I might let the side down today and not manage the gym!!  Sorry! 

Fiona - good luck tomorrow, I am really thinking of you.  I am sure it will all go well. 

Mary - as far as I know your doctor or a chemist can give you a long fine tube to help self-insemination, I think someone told me this.  However, I was too embarrased to ask so someone (and it worked for her) told me to go to Tescos to the stationery area where they sell printer inks.  There is a pack there that has tecos own inks and inside it is a needless syringe.  It's not very long but if you insert it the full length it does the job.  You will obviously need to sterilise it first in boiling water but I think it's quite good.  Tescos also do small pots for DH in the cooking area which are just the right size.  I did actually try a turkey baster one time but later read this can be quite dangerous as you could be pumping air into your uterous.  So with the syringe you can remove all the air first and leave only the sperm at the tip and then go for it.  I then slept all night with a pillow under my bum to raise my hips!  I hope this helps!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Mary iui is when you take the syneral spray and some injections but lower concentration as Fiona says. They then monitor you very closely like you are on clomid scan you you also take some drugs to realease the eggs....at the right moment they take sample of dh wash the sperm(dont ask me how) and insert it extremely far up so the sperm has little or no work to do.  Then you are on the 2 week wait.  Its much cheaper and if your ovulating it really is a great procedure i know 3 people it worked first time for at least if you  gave it a go it would alleviate some of the stress bms is having.  When i was on clomid i was on the extremely high dose and when i was meant to be having bms it was the last thing i wanted to do......my husband and i both work shifts and sometimes i would have to wait up till 1am till he came in then get up at  6am for my 12 hour shift.  It really put a lot of pressure on us and to be honest when we knew we were going for  icsi things improved we did it if we wanted when we wanted not when we were told to and things really improved less stress less arguments.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Good luck Fiona for tomorrow and wednesday sending you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## buba

After 1 year trying (post 3 miscarriages) we go to see Dr Traub tomorrow.  We have been referred through NHS but decided to make our first appointment privately.  Has anyone elso done this?  I'm just not sure what to ask tomorrow...we have had every test done before (SA is fine, I'm ovulating etc, hsg shows normal tubes etc) I'm really scared!!  I have been reading quite abit about clomid...do you think Dr Traub might prescribe it if I ask? (want to try anything!!) I know I will find out everything tomorrow but I am really nervous tonight!!
Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Bubs


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Buba

So sorry about ur miscarriages.

We went to see Doc McM privately as I was 2 impatient to wait for my initial NHS consultation.  We already had tests done with GP & she had the results but she insisted RVH do tests etc.  She scanned me.  She thought I wasn't ovulating but wanted to do her own blood tests - gave me a prescription for clomid & then a few days later rang & told me to start it.
  
My DH had to do a SA at RVH.

If I were u I'd write down all the ques u want to ask.  I asked her to check my tubes then but she refused saying she felt unlikely a prob.  Then a year later I had a HSG test & it showed one is blocked.  So I say follow ur instincts.

Doc Traub is great - sometimes he says daft things without thinking but its just his way.  Ur defo in safe hands with him - think he at RVH the longest.

Its the norm to be nervous so don't worry about that.  I say look on it as a positive step to hopefully clarifying the prob & getting on the road to having a LO.

All the very best of luck!

Take care

S

XXX


----------



## holly01

thats werid SQ that she refused to check ure tubes also...as i have sent 2PM  2 ladies 2day re gettin their tubes checked after what we went through......i really think it is an issue that needs to be raised as why the 1st thing u wud presume they shud do is check if our tubes are ok??
i know i keep repeating our story but i feel SO strongly about this and MAD about our situation that i do not want any other couple to have to go through it
 and for anyone who doesnt know our story i shall enlighten ye
Had HSG done 2 years ago on nhs and was told one tube fine and other had a KINK in it but not to say if they did test again that it also wud be fine  2 yrs l8r went private and had a laparscopy and discovered BOTH tubes blocked completly    
my personal feeling is that they just tell us anything to get us moved on and this is soooo unfair and unfortunatly it ends up most of us get fed up waiting on  nhs and decide to go private and it is soooo expensive


----------



## buba

Thanks shopping queen! I just hope we get some hope of help tomorrow.  do you have to be scanned when on clomid?  I live quite a bit from belfast not sure how this would work.  We are also considering Origin but desperately trying to save.

Buba x


----------



## Trishy

Hi Buba

Good luck tomorrow.    I was on clomid for a year.  My own GP prescribed it on my very first appointment to say we had been TTC for a year and nothing was happening so she gave me clomid.  All I got was a blood tests every month to see if I was ovulating but as I am slightly irregular they could never tell me if and when I ovulated each month so I never knew when to have BMS.  I got blood taken day 14 one month and maybe day 16 or 21 the next to try and catch it.  Looking back I am a bit surprised and annoyed how easily I was given it and how I never once got a scan.  After all that it turned out when we went private for a one-off appiontment with Dr Traub that it was DH that had a problem and not me and with one blood test he was able to tell me I ovulate normally! So what was the point me being on clomid?  Also my GP diagnosed PCOS but it turns out that is not true either!  I was devestated when she told me that and bought books about PCOS and changed my diet and everything all for nothing!

I know Mary C has had success with clomid once and is on it again TTC child no 2 so maybe she can advise you.  She said now the rules have changed and they do scan you so at least that is something.

Just make sure you get all the answers you need.  Good luck.


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Good luck today to Fionab and Buba I hope your appointments go well.

Trish, Good luck for tomorrow, has the hangover worn off? I did my trip to tesco this morning found what you were talking about!!! 

Girls thanks for all the information on IUI I think I might give it a go, does anyone know how much it costs? I think I can still have that done in Craigavon as I don't to change from Mr Heasley. I don't really think anything has happened this month so maybe I'll give the clomid one more month and then move on to IUI.

I hope everyone is feeling good today, it cold but lovely and sunny, enjoy your day!

Mary


----------



## cathy2

morning ladies,

hope u r all well, just wondering if anyone had dr mcclure pa phone number as i still havent got anywhere on finding out wats happening with me if im on he list on not and anytime i phone they just say that they will phone me back and never do   
  thanks cathy


----------



## suezanna

Good Morning,

I wouldn't worry too much about his PA's number as I was with him for 3 years and only ever seen him ONCE I changed Doctor's for this coming treatment on advice of my sister and am now waiting to see Dr McManus who is quite nice.  Good Luck

Susie


----------



## Trishy

Hi Cathy.  You must be getting so fed up but try to stay calm.  Even though you never get any information I am sure you are still moving up the list.  I am with him too and was extremely annoyed at times.  He didn't do any of the scans or the EC but I do go and see him tomorrow to discuss ET.  I will try to find his number for you tonight.  Hang in there  

Hi Mary - yes hangover is finally away!  Had to go to CAH last night to see FIL again so I had to pull myself together!!  I will not say never again but I think I need to go a bit easier with the drink when I am off it for so long!  But hopefully that is a one off and now back to the treatment plan.  Getting nervous about tomorrow now!  DH hasn't even though about it (and I do believe him!).  He said it's not worth thinking about.  The doc will either say one thing or the other and there is nothing we can do about it.  I am afraid I think a little deeper than that!

IUI is cheaper than IVF but I think the decision if you are the right candidate for IUI is down to the results from various tests.  I had asked for IUI at the start and was told no so you and DH will need tests before you know it's for you.  If it is then it sounds like a great option which is less stressful on the body than IVF.  ICSI is the most expensive I think and it cost me £3500 through RFC but would have been £4500 through Origin so it definitely would be less than that.  Are you thinking of Origin or RFC?  It's a year wait at RFC but about 5 weeks from referral from your doc in Origin until first appointment.

Does anyone know if it doesn't work for me this time and I still have frosties left, will my NHS try which is this summer consist purely of ET and that's my free try used up then?  ET is only worth £1000 where full ICSI is £3500.  It seems a waste of a free try (in monetary terms) if it doesn't succeed.


----------



## Clodagh

Hi Trishy
We asked this at our first consultation with Dr McManus and she said that you have to do FET on your NHS go if you had them available from your private go. When I said about the money she said it was to reduce the amount of drugs being given overall and the decision had to be made on what was best medically. Hope all goes well tomorrow and you get your ET ASAP. I'm interested to know how many they defrost at a time. Me I'm lying low. I've booked 2 weeks off work on advice of Dr McClure yesterday as my ovaries are still huge. So far can't enjoy it as too tired to do anything and feel guilty about all the hassle that will be happening at work. Back to RVH in the am again for another scan and more bloods.
Good luck tomorrow and hope you don't have to worry about your NHS go for at least 9 months!
Clodagh


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Clodagh.  As far as I hear from other girls they defrost around 4 or 5 the first time in the hope that at least 2 survive defrosting and then culturing too (starting to develop after defrosting).  They will then put 2 back in.  I think after that they see how many frosties are left and you can decide how well you think they will survive and have some say in whether you want all of them defrosted or risk only 3 or so defrosted in the hope 2 will survive.  I think they play it by ear to some extent.  I hope my wee babies are strong!

You take it easy the next 2 weeks.  And don't feel guilty about work.  If you're sick then getting better is all that matters.  I hope they are being sympathetic to your situation?


----------



## Clodagh

Hi Trishy
Work are sympathetic but there are lots of things that it is much easier for me to sort out. I'm going to call in tomorrow after my scan in the RVH and spend an hour sorting stuff out and then make a stab at enjoying this 2 weeks. 
Clodagh


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone. 

Mary - I had my IUI's at Craigavon - It was all on the NHS, though I had gone to see Mr. Heasley privately initially. It was something he recommended though. My Sister in law was successful with IUI. Just didn't work for me !All the drugs are the same as IVF just lower doses. 

Trishy thinking of you for this appt! hope all goes well. So you've got the AF from hell - I'll not look forward to that. my boobs are killing me already!

Had wanted to ask about the whole private/NHS lists. When we have our appt at the Royal does it affect us being put on the NHS list if we say we have been having private treatment? 

Annie a short protocol starts on day 3 or 5 of your cycle instead of 21 according to Zita West! 

I didn't make it back to work today after all. I have a stinking cold and am still so ridiculously tired. 

Galaxy


----------



## SUNNY2007

TRISHY they will defrost probably half of yours cos thats what they do normally if your e/t had gone ahead the first time so they can give you the best chance.


----------



## crazykate

Hiya ladies hope you are all well - good luck those with scans etc. today.

As for me still impatiently waiting for AF to arrive...........

Question for you (really hoping someone can help me out here)  DH has to go to RFC next Monday for SA does anyone know if we get the results on the day/do we see a doc afterwards or what happens?  He's trying not to loose holidays but I've gotta feeling we're gonna be longer than he expects!

Much thankyous in advance  

Kate


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Galaxy

Don't go thinking it's the AF from hell because it's not.  Just a lot heavier than normal and I never get AF pains so that was new to me!  But no it's fine and mine is nearly away already (only started on Friday night/Saturday morning).

We are also on NHS waiting list while going private.  It doesn't affect your place so don't worry.  The last time I called I was told it would be around August but am too scared to tempt fate by phoning now so will wait a while.  It's probably moved to December now knowing these magic lists!!

Glad to know you are tired too.  I was exhausted until AF came and DH thought I was just lazy but now I know it was the treatment!  I feel on top of the world and you will too once AF comes.


----------



## Trishy

Kate as far as I remember we went straight to the andrology lab, did the business and then left.  They will then tell you the result at a later stage.  Maybe someone else had a different experience


----------



## crazykate

Thanks Trishy...........should we be on the list already then?  We signed paperwork in the waiting area in December on 1st appointment?  This NHS/RFC lark seems to be quite confusing so trusting you guys can keep me right.

Much appreciated.

Kate


----------



## galaxy girl

Kate 
My DH 's sample was in November and we are none the wiser about it despite phone calls to RVH. I assume we will discover how it went at our review in March. I'm also assuming we aren't on the list yet as Dr. McFaul told us you only get on at the review appt after all the initial tests have been done. We signed various consent forms at the first appt too. That was Oct 07 I think

Thanks Trishy - you have totally cheered me up. I couldn't understand why I'm like this. I'm thinking my DH will be so sick of me as all I do is sleep. He took some very unflattering mobile phone pictures of me sleeping on the sofa on Sat night and then showed them to his entire family on Sunday. NICE


----------



## Trishy

Do you know what Galaxy - I would love to see our men going through it all!  What state would they be in?  Just you take it easy for about another week and a cloud will suddenly lift one day, I promise!


----------



## tedette

Kate, 

My DH did a SA in RVH in September and then we got a letter from Dr Williamson about a month later saying it was 'excellent'!  We were due to have a review appt to go over results in December but went privately to see Dr McFaul in October instead.

It was good news as prior to that we had been told that his sperm was the problem  so all those vitamins seemed to have paid off.

Tedette


----------



## tedette

Holly,

I agree with you about the doctors just pushing everyone down the IVF route.

I have only had one set of blood tests, which didn't look like I was oving, but I have never had any other checks.  

I think this is because Mr Heasley said our infertility was due to Dh's antibodies, but now they have been ruled out 

Anyway....when you have waited this long you will give anything a go so we will go with the IVF    I think I would ask for more tests first if I hadn't been pushed from pillar to post for over a year now.  

Tedette


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Kate 

Unfortunately you do not get your sa results on the day at RFC, we had to do 2 sa in the rfc and then wait for the review appointment 5 months later......Dh was told roughly about the results at the second sa....We did get a copy of the results before the appointment for origin but they cost £50.

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

Thanks girls best just to join in on the old waiting game then!!!

Kate


----------



## Fionab

Buba, I hope your appointment with Dr Traub went well today.

Maryc, I'm not sure how much IUI costs but it is a good bit less than IVF.

Cathy, I don't have a contact for Prof McClure but if you tried phoning the Royal Maternity Hospital and asking reception for it.

Trishy, the nurse at RFC told me if you had more than 5 frosties then your NHS treatment will be FET otherwise it will be a full IVF.

Clodagh, take it easy and relax to give your ovaries time to settle down after all those follicles.  

Galaxy girl, if you go private it does not affect your NHS treatment.  If you are pregnant or going through private treatment when you come to the top of the list then you are suspended at the top until you are ready.

Kate, with our SA at RFC we didn't get the results on that day.  We got a letter from Dr McManus a week or so later.  Did you get a letter from RFC to say that you had been added to the private and/or NHS list.  You should have done by now so if not then call the RFC to check.

Thanks for all your all good wishes.  The scan went well today, we had 12 follicles and everything is fine for ec on Wednesday.  We have ec at 9am so the trigger shot of Pregynl is at 9 tonight.
Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Fiona - how did the Pregnyl shot go?  It's quite a lot of liquid in one go but I am sure you were braver than me!  So glad to hear today went well.  We were never given a count of folicles at either scan so that would have been nice to hear.  I am think of you for Wednesday.    How much time have you taken off work?


----------



## Trishy

Cathy - I was looking through my file and came across a few numbers for Professor McClure:

His PA Dierdre - 9063 5868
His private clinic - 9068 7444
His evening private clinic (Ulster Clinic) - 9066 1212 ex 288

Hope this helps.  I also have his mobile number but don't think I can really give it out as it is something he only gives to you once you are well along the treatment route but let me know how you get on with the above numbers.


----------



## jofi

Hi Fionab, just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow and I hope you are having a nice restful day today.


----------



## weeza82

Morning ladies, I'm back!!!!

Hope everyone had a good weekend. It has been so busy here, it took me ages catching up. 

Fiona, hope the trigger injection wasn't too bad last night. I have everything crossed for your EC tomorrow. I am so excited for you and was the exact same for Trishy.      

Trishy, it's not often you hear about someone gald to see AF but I'm happy it came. Sorry about the pains. I have really bad cramps every month and it truly sucks. Sorry to hear of your hangover. They get harder to cope with as you get older. I can be quite teary as well when the drinks in, did you feel a bit better after puring your heart out to the chair?   

Annie, welcome to the board. Where abouts in Canada are you? I have loads of rellies in Canada. Have never been , mainly because of the rellies. One set of them would be fine but the other set would be too overwhelming. My aunt got taken to a WI meeting and shown off   I love ski-ing, having only been once and being absolutely awful at it   You know when Brigit Jones goes ski-ing in Edge of Reason? That is me, snowplough all the way with the school kids flying past   How cool is that to go ski-ing on a Sunday morning. I am so impressed  

Tedette, what vitamins was your DH taking? My DH is on Marilyn Glenville, pycnogenol and a selenium/zinc combo. Although I think his main prob is antibodies. I can't believe you had such a bad meal at Mint!!!! i have heard so many mixed reviews of that place   What was the music like? We are heading there in a few weeks for a 30th birthday, but I imagine we will end up in the Railway, as always. 

Mary,  how is DH's toe now? You are right, BMS is so demanding, especially for the DH as he feels he must perform. 

Buba, good luck for your appointment and hope you get some clarity.  

Janners, you should be out taking lovely piccies of the frosty trees and fog this morning. i was admiring the lovely trees down the motorway going to work (instead of concentrating on the road) thinking "I bet Janners would take class pics of that". 

Good morning to Sunny, crazy kate, shopping queen, galaxygirl and glitter girl and anyone else I may have forgotten, that was not my intention.    

Under what circumstances does a couple get refered for IUI? Is it for some sorts of MF or what? 

Dh and I had a relaxing weekend, just chilling. I have reinforced my position as cool fave auntie with the nephews while cementing my position as least fave auntie with the SIL      DH and I were at SIL house on Sat afternoon and ended up playing basketball with the boys. Ruby the dog was running round trying to catch the basketball but it was too big for her mouth. THEN, the ball was thrown and fell, she happened to open her mouth and in dropped the ball. All we heard was TSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. But the ball had jammed in her jaws, so DH and I had to hold her (she was starting to panic) and squeeze the air out of the ball until it came loose. One deflated basketball. The boys all loved the drama. SIL seen it and roared at me "You can just buy a new one". Well, of course I will, i'm not going to leave the boys without a basketball.   Then one of the boys turned the hose on and flicked me with water which descended into a water fight (not a bad one though) Dh and I got ate for getting the boys clothes wet and splashing her kitchen window. Humourless cow. The miserable b*tch is making the eldest one pay for his own passport for their hols later in the year from his birthday and Christmas money.    Words fail me. To quote the great Chandler Bing " What have I married into?"

Anyhoo, that is me all caught up. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Dahlia

weeza82 said:


> To quote the great Chandler Bing " What have I married into?"


     

Love that episode!The basketball game sounds like great craic Weeza.
Such a lovely frosty morning,shame the rain has to come! 

Best of luck for EC tomorrow Fiona -will be thinking of you! Hope you have a restful day afterwards.

Hello to everyone else and welcome to Annie 

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

Hi Dahlia, 

Yeah we had good crack until play was ended so abruptly   

You are right about the lovely morning. The mist hasn't lifted yet in Craigavon and it's class. I love this kind of weather. I don't want the rain to come


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I have our review tomorrow at 2.30.  I just hope that we're able to sign the consent forms for the treatment (IVF has been mentioned) we need to have our own LO.

Am really finding my Nan's death hard, I knew it'd hit me hard but I'm now at the stage where I can't look at anything that makes me think of her without coming close to or being in    .  have really      a couple of times.  Church family are being amazing.


----------



## weeza82

Hey Janners, 

Are you about? I am bored and had a look at your blog. OMG, she is so beautiful   Those are fantstic shots. She is a wee dote. Such a head of hair!!! She is so adorable, I have fallen in love, how did you manage not to put her in y our case and take her home!!! She is so alert for 15 days. Aaaawwwww.


----------



## cathy2

hello ladies,
              thanks for the numbers trishy but i might leave it a couple weeks b4 i phone again because i think they r sick of me ringing them   the girl yesterday told me that her colleague was dealing with my enquiry and would ring me back but that was over a week ago i was talking to her and she said she would ring me back the next morning still hasnt got back to me   
            anyway ladies have a nice day     vibes to u all lol


----------



## janners1

Hi Weeza,

Wasn't she so cute?!! Such a wee dote - she did not shut her eyes the whole time I was there! It was very hard not to try and sneak her out, but even cuter were their two dogs - black and white cocker spaniels - absolutely gorgeous! Well, at least I got a snuggle from the ba and if my friend is correct in her theory my fertility will have received a wee boost   

I am wrecked, I haven't stopped this past few days with photoshoots. This is the first time I have sat down today since 7am. Yesterday I was prepping for a model shoot and was carrying all my gear to the car and slipped on the ice - comedy fall style - and landed on the corner of the step on my butt! Cracked my head on the cement, smashed my hand with a camera....I literally lay there for 5 minutes praying I hadn't damaged my spine! Today I wake up and feel like I have whiplash, I can barely move my neck and the bruise on my butt is scary looking. Then I spent all day on Portstewart Strand doing a bikini shoot with a model...it was flippin freezing and she insisted on bikini shots. I kept trying to talk her into putting a hoodie on cause she looked so cold! But they were for her portfolio and that's what she wanted....    

I could just lay down for a wee nap about now...!!

Fiona, glad your scan went well yesterday, good luck for egg collection tomorrow.    

Hi everyone else, hope you are having a good week    

PS - Cathy if they get sick of you ringing then they will deal with your enquiry asap to get rid of you, so keep ringing girlie!! Don't let them forget about you  

xx


----------



## janners1

PS, Weeza good for you for being the fun aunt!!!!!!!! I bet they love it when you come round. Mummy sounds like she could use a drink LOL!!!!!!


----------



## MaryC

OMG weeza,

I can't believe she is making the child pay for their own passport!! that is sooooo ridiculous  . Your SIL needs to catch herself on an get a life! How old is the the eldest child?

Janners, I hope your feeling better soon, I'm sure DH can rub all your sore bits better!!! 

Mary


----------



## janners1

OMG I know, that poor kid!!!! I thought my sister was mean making my nephew save all his own money for a DS. It took him a full year but he did it, bless!!


----------



## weeza82

Your poor head . Take ibuprofen for your neck and a heat pack. How is your hand, did it break the cameras fall? I had to laugh, inmagine, bikinis and Portstewart Strand in February just conjure up a fuuny image in my head. I have to confess though, when I first read it I thought you had said Portstewart Promenade  That really is a weird image, all the old dolls having a cup of tea in Morellis watching   

I love B/W cocker spaniels, such crazy wee dogs, hard not to love them!!

Eldest nephew is 13 and has a wee job on a farm, but come on!!!!! She bought a plasma screen TV, they are off to Alcudia in the summer and just got a brand new Toyota Rav 4 this weekend. What is the point in having children if you're not going to bother with them or spoil them?  I know it's goo d for them to learn the value of money but I thought the passport thing was ripping the ****. Another SIL is making her Son (P7) pay for his school trip to England with his birthday money as well. It beggars belief. I just cannot understand it.

I see the nephews most days but only briefly, cos they live 1 minute walk down the road from us, but they spend a lot of time at our house at the weekends. I do things like the Easter Egg hunt and painting easter eggs for them as well, their collective mums couldn't be arsed. I think it's cos their mum (Dh's mum) never bothered with anything like that, there was always a lot of farm work to be done. DH is completely different from his sisters, probably my influence and loves to be involved with the easter eggs and all. Actually, DH's family never went to restaurants and even now the SIL's wouldn't go very often. The stories I could tell about being out for meals with them ..........


----------



## janners1

Auch the wee pet, I can't imagine making my kid pay for their own passport, that's a bit much!!!!! And the school trip??!! That's just not fair! It's cool that you get to see them so much, I never see mine  

I'm so relieved I didn't break any of my gear when I fell. I stupidly had a really dear lens on the camera when I was walking out, which was just silly of me. Thankfully the big bruise on my hand was the only price I paid! Yesterday was weird....there were loads of people about, with the schools being off. And they were all wrapped up warmly and looking at us like     !!!!! But I bet when you see the photos you would never think it was a cold day...!

My sister just sent me an email about a conversation she had with my nephew today, I thought it was funny so I'll share it. I should point out that he is 5 and typically obsessed with 'potty talk' - farting, pooping etc.

"Oh and a little funny for you...
Matthew has been really curious how this baby is going to come out!
So he keeps asking and i just say i will push it out..well that was all well and good up until last night and then that answer wasn't enough!!!
He says "when you push the baby out will it rip through your tummy"...
I was like " Noooooo...i hope not!!!".  He said "Well then WHERE does it come out!!!!!!!"...OMG!!!!!!!!  How am i supposed to answer that!!! LOL
I just said "My butt!!!!!!!" LOL  Then he laughed so hard for about 10 minutes and pretended to poop things out of his butt!!!  {rolling eyes}!!!!"


----------



## weeza82

That is so funny. Boys are soooo obsessed with bums and farts. Our nephews still think its hilarious when DH goes "pull my finger". What's worse is DH thinks it's nearly as funny as the boys      ( I have probably really let myself down there by confessing that  )


----------



## janners1

Wee boys are hilarious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Janners, just had a look at the new baby on your blog, so cute the photos are really beautiful.  I was just talking to DD and told her she'll be having her photos taken by you soon, she says she wants her photo taken with her tutu on, she's such a drama queen!!!!
That's really cute what your nephew said, he must be a very bright kid to be asking for such detailed information, god help your sister if he's like that at 5!!

Weeza, all men find farts funny no matter what age they are!!! 

Mary


----------



## janners1

Awww I LOOOVE it when the little girls get dressed up. Tutus are my absolute fav!!!!!!!!!!!!! So cute.


----------



## Trishy

Heh girls - only getting online now.  So busy today.

First of all - the 'pull my finger thing'. My DH is 42 but still roars every time.  Usually I am the one that has to pull his finger then my head gets forced under the covers!  Who said romance is dead??  My nephew is only 2 1/2 and asked me to wipe his bum after the potty.  He then said "Auntie Tisha (cute!) - a snake just came out of my bum!".  My sister blamed me for naming his poo!  But then she said I should call it a Mr Whippy instead!  I am the fun aunt for him and I totally love it!  I keep threatening my sister with a drum kit for his birthday!!

What is with these kids paying for things?  I never paid a penny for anything until I was about 16!  OK it may have done me good but all your relatives are taking the p**s!  What is the passport thing all about.  That's just such a weird thing to pay for! .  The most I did was clean the car for £1 etc and it was good enough to teach me the meaning of money.  I think it's an outrage.  Let me at those mums! 

And what's it with the bikini girl?  Janners was she mental?  You should have told her the pic would be even better if she was coming out of the water!  Just to be cruel!!!   Sorry to hear your **** hurts!  That's what you getting for having no fat padding out your backside and being so fit!  That's my excuse for the extra cushion I carry about!!

Well I went to Prof McClure this morning.  I was so annoyed by the time I got there because the motorway was at a standstill and we were late.  I had to phone them to say please don't forget about me!  I'm coming!  Seems like sod's law everytime you need to go somewhere important. Took us 1 3/4 hours to get to RFC from Banbridge.

Anyway...get to the point I hear you say!  Professor McClure (whose arm is in plaster again!  That man is a danger to himself!) gave us 3 options today:

1. leave the eggs in the freezer and go away until another time.  This is how I looked at him   As in are you mental? 

2. Defrost them 2 by 2 until we get 2 that are good enough to go back in (as in Noah's Ark - his comment not mine!)      (all the animals by the way!!)

3. Defrost a batch and see if we can get 2 good eggs but run the risk of throwing some good ones away as they can't re-freeze.  

So decision was......     defrost 4 to start with and hopefully get 2 good eggs for ET but if we only get one or none then keep defrosting 2 at a time until we get 2 good ones in total.  I am pleased with my decision - well done me!!     (me kissing my own ass!)

So now we are not allowed to start treatment this month   but have to wait until next AF.  Basically drugs start again around 11th April (21st day of next cycle) and ET should be somewhere around mid-May.  This thing seems to be going on forever!!  I will be patient though - it will be all worth it and I know that.  Otherwise I think the men in white coats will be coming to take me away!  

I think they might take me away anyway.  I am in a really funny mood today!  Am I a weirdo?  In good company then!

OK I'll shut up now!


----------



## tedette

Hi everyone,

Janners...a bikini?!?! On Portstewart Strand In this weather      

Poor girl must think goosepimples are a good look!!! 

Weeza, 
The meal in Mint was funny in the endup. There was no way I was paying for it as it was so far off what I ordered that it was comical! There was a band on...who I can't remember the name of now, and they were good. Not much of a crowd though 

DH was on Vit C(1000mg a day at least!), Vit E, Zinc and Selenium. We also started eating more veg and I used to make him fresh berry smoothies most days by just whizzing up strawberries, blueberries and a banana. Now I just buy him the innocent ones that are high in Vit C. He has now given up drink but that is since his last SA so I am hoping he now has SuperSperm!!   

We were hoping that an improvement in sperm would mean no IVF but at least with improved swimmers we might have a better chance    

Have a read at this link of Vits for SuperSperm!http://www.holisticonline.com/remedies/infertility/inf_men_nutrition.htm#VitaminC

Tedette


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, the Pregynl went ok.  I nearly give up especially after the first saline bottle cracked into wee bits but the rest was ok.  I'm taking the rest of this week and the next two weeks off although if I feel better I can easily go back in again.  I'm glad that they gave you a choice as to how many you you can defrost at a time.  At least you don't have to wait too long before starting FET.

Jofi, I was at work today but was definitely in wind down mode!

Weeza, nice to see you back.

Cate, who is your appointment with?  I shall be away from RFC by 2:30 tomorrow.  Good luck with appointment.

Hi to Dahlia, Sunny, Shopping Queen, Tedette and anyone else I have forgotten.

We have our EC tomorrow so I'm excited but slightly worried at the same time.  I'll post once I feel ok tomorrow.  Thanks for all your message of good luck.
Fiona


----------



## buba

Does anyone know of an acupuncturist (for fertility) in Co Londonderry or Co Antrim.  Thinking of giving it a go.
Thanx

Bubs


----------



## janners1

Trishy - bummer that you have to wait till next AF but it's for the best I guess. It is all for the greater good!!!!!!!! Well I hope you get some good eggs from your frosties    

Fiona Good luck for tomorrow I'll check in to see how you got on    

Tedette I put my hubby on wellman vits, off alcohol and coffee and onto those innocent smoothies. After a month of this his sperm count doubled     although DH was a bit peeved because his mobility had actually gotten worse. But I said to him he needed to give it 3 months so he is keeping it up. With the odd night on the sauce to keep his sanity  

As for the bikini model...!!! Well it really wasn't as cold as you would think down there yesterday, but even at that we did get very odd looks!! The sea was FREEZING, I waded in up to my knees for some of the shots and lost all feeling in my feet for a while! But it was worth it all in the end. AND I stopped on the way home and we had a hot fudge sundae in Morellis!!


----------



## Fionab

Buba

The only acupuncturist that I know that specialises in fertility is Sharon Campbell but she in Belfast.  I tried it last week and thought it was good.  

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Good luck Fiona.  I will be thinking of you.  Word of advice - if you don't like the morphine then close your eyes.  I felt dizzy so freaked out a bit but closing your eyes helps!  Then again they said they have NEVER seen anyone react like me!  I must be weird!!  

Glad to hear you are taking time off work.  I really hope you get to ET and don't have to wait with me.  It's time someone on here got straight through to that stage without a break!!


----------



## Trishy

Janners - a model eating ice cream?? 

Fiona so you went for the needles?  Did you go today and are you going again on Thursday?  I know they talk about one day either side of ET.


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, I went for acupuncture last Wednesday then she recommended to come in on Thursday as the day before ET and on the way home from RFC after ET.  The morphine was fine the last time but I was bleeding after the EC and they had to give me antibiotics.  I was sick on the way home at the Sprucefield roundabout - strangely enough I can't go through the roundabout without thinking about it since then!!!

Fiona


----------



## janners1

OMG Trishy, it was so funny. I hoovered mine in about 2 seconds flat and then sat there for a further 40 minutes till she finished hers!!!!!!!!! Maybe that's how models are so thin - they take so long to eat stuff that they only have time for one meal a day  !!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Maybe extremely cold foods burn more calories, just like the way spicy food does!! 

Fiona the morphine must have made you sick.  Maybe lie in the recovery for a bit longer this time.  I cried so hard that my pulse went up to 195 on the screen and she said I had to calm down!!  DH just looked at me like   and didn't know what to do!!  I think I was an experimental case!  I even had to apologise to the doctor !!

Don't let me put you off, I really am strange.  I always cry as a way of relief that something is all over, and the more I cried the less I even noticed what was going on down below!!  So it didn't even hurt and I still freaked out!!!  In the recover room she tried to take my tea and toast away and I was like   and she ran away!  Oopps!!


----------



## Cate1976

I was got so many times with the 'Pull my finger' when I was first living here.  Took me ages to cotton on that it's a joke thing.  Have had a breakthrough as well.  Since getting home from town, I've been able to look at the things that we've got from Nan without crying.  Text my senior leader nad he's pleased.  Got a smiley face in reply, I love the newer phones with proper smileys on.

 is 2 days late, could be stress I don't know.  Could be that God has done a miracle, if so what timing.  The temptation to test tomorrow morning if   doesn't come tonight is so tempting.  Got 2 pee sticks in my underwear draw.

Appointment is with Dr. Williamson but I've misplaced our appointment letter somewhere so I'll have to hunt it out.  Have kept all the letters so that I can put them in a scrapbook type thing which I'll do at some point.


----------



## crazykate

Fionab - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow you will be PUPO on Thursday or is it Friday?

Cate - glad you seem to be healing a little - good luck with your appointment.

Kate


----------



## Cate1976

DH has said that even if   doesn't turn up tonight, he's going down the stress is causing AF to be late.  He's   on his own.  Still tempted though.

Does anyone know if stress can cuase AF to be late, I know it can increase risk of MC.


----------



## SUNNY2007

there is no research to show that stress causes miscarriage or af to be late its just a poor coincidence usually miscarriages that happen so early like yours cate and myself also are not really miscarriages they are biochemical pregnancys which actually put my mind a ease its more a hormone thing and there really wasnt anything there to start with.....thats what prof maclure told me  dont know if this helps you but it certainly helped me get my head round it all as the worst bit was thinking that a baby had actually died.  I found focusing on this helped me get over the nightmare.  Because as i said to him its not really the what is and what is not its your hopes and dreams for the future and your plans for a baby you thought you were going to have.  It helped me put things into perspective to look forward....especially when i see other people on this site who have had such tragety.  For example one girl on the twins page give birth to a still born baby boy at 33 weeks and nobody knew why then she had treatment got pregnant with identical twin girls who both died due to twin to twin syndrome at 19 weeks and is now pregnant again 12 weeks i think and the poor girl is worried sick.  It just goes to show in this world there is someone always worse off God help her cause she needs it.

Good luck tomorrow for your egg collection tomorrow Fiona thinking of you hope you get some nice ripe ones.


----------



## weeza82

Morning ladies, hope everyone is keeping well.

So the rain is here . I liked the frost and even the fog better .

First up Fiona    good luck for today and hope you are ok with the morphine and that everything goes well for you    We will be thinking of you today.

Trishy, I can't believe it took 1 3/4 hours from Banbridge  DH was giving off last night about the traffic on the M1 yesterday as well. What a momentous decision you had to make when you got there!!!! The 2 by 2 strategy sounds good. It's a pity you have to wait a month to for ET but at least this way you body is well rested from the trauma of the down-regging, stims and EC and may be in a better position for pg      My Dh is a "wafter", rather than pushing my head under the duvet, he waves it about to "release" the odour    

Tedette, thanks for the link. I can't wait to see DH's SA results in 2 weeks, to see if my self-medicating has gone well. He is actually asking is there anything else he could take, compared to moaning about having to take so much a few weeks ago. Must get some smoothies. I got a smoothy maker for a wedding pressie but only use it at weekends. It costs a bomb in fruit and I always make up too much and it's never all drank. Every time I am in Castle Court i have to go to the smoothie bar, so delish 

Cate, good luck with your appointment.

Janners, all praise to the Hot Fudge Sundae  I don't know how you managed not to dig into her ice cream, to speed the whole thing up!!!!

I could set up a diary-like thread about my IL's, like a funny story a day. Essentially they are all decent folks and I do get on with them in small doses, but sometimes, we couldn't be less alike.

Ooooh, did anyone see that Myleene Klass has a book out "My bump and me". Now. Is it just me or does anyone else get the impression she thinks she is the only woman in the world EVER to have been pg? I thought maybe now she had had the child, it would calm down but she has immortalised her bump in a book. Don't think I will be getting it. She grates on a bit, but I used to like her.

Oooooh and another thing, I got a leaflet for Victoria Square in the post at the weekend. Anybody else get this? How fab does it look??


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Fionab, best of luck with your EC today!

Well I'm on my 2ww now, well the only thing I'm waiting for is me A/F as I really don't think anything has happened this month. I think next month will be my last month of clomid but knowing me I'll just say the same thing the month after that again!!!  

Sunny, how are you keeping? is your bump huge now? any heartburn

Janners + Weeza, you think that newborn had alot of hair, my DD had quite a bit more than her and she was 5 weeks early!!!!! it's true what they say about heartburn and hairy babies!!! 
Janners when are the models photos going on your site? Were there alot of pervy men watching?, especially with the cold weather and a bikini! 

Trish, sorry you didn't quite get the news you had hoped for  but April will fly in, and just think how many more night in the downshire you can have between now and then!!!! 

Mary


----------



## Trishy

I won't go off the drink until I start treatment again but I don't know if the Downshire can take any more of me!!  Imagine when in years to come Derek Akora comes to hunt for ghosts and finds me in the brown leather chair crying!!  "There was a very sad woman in this chair - that's odd - I am just getting thoughts of Creme Eggs from her!!" 

Hopefully my cycle will be normal this month and not 50 something days!  I read in a book I have that stress can affect the length between AF and ovulation (the first half of cycle) but never between ovulation and AF so I will try to relax.  The one time I was stressed really bad mine was 52 days long!  Fingers crossed it's the normal 35 days. Cate just let DH do all the stressing out for you!  If you had worked out ovulation and know you definitely ovulated then it's unlikely it should not come when expected. 

Mary - good luck on the 2WW  .  What day are you on so far?  Try to busy yourself with DD so you are not thinking about it and be optimistic!

Weeza - I am trying not to waste any eggs so reckoned that defrosting 4 to being with might at a pinch get me 2 good eggs and if so then I still have 7 left for again which is loads.  I was fine about it all until I got to work and then went to the loo and felt like crying because it just hit me what a big decision it was to make.  After all those frosties are the only thing DH and I have made that is a part of both of us and are the closest we have ever had to a baby!  So hopefully they can keep any from first batch alive for long enough if we had to defrost another 2 to get a total of 2.

Can't believe I have to pay for the drugs again!  I still have the unused pessaries but need synarel and oestrogen tablets.  Sunny, how much are those 2 again?

It was odd how Prof McClure assumes you know more than you do.  If I hadn't learnt from you girls I actually would have assumed we are delayed for a month then they just pop them back in without any more drugs.  It's as well I could stop him before he ran away and was able to ask - will I be on drugs etc.  He made me feel like he just wanted us gone and the next patient in!  It's amazing how little they tell you if you don't ask.


----------



## weeza82

Did you ever see the Derek Acorah one where he goes "Maary loves Dick, Mary loves Dick"    Cracks me up that one. 

I can't believe  you have had a 52 day long cycle  my nerves would be in shatters. The longest I have ever went is 35 days after being on hols with plenty of BMS, 5 months after we had started TTC. We thought we had done it that time (I wouldn't test until AF was a week late), but no   and that was as close to thinking as we have ever got. Ah well. 

I didn't realise you would have to take another round of the drugs. Good thing you remembered!!! It's such a big decision to make, how could you not be overwhelmed?  

Mary good luck for the 2ww. I had forgotten that about the hair and heartburn. Is your DD dark haired?


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone!!

Model shots are up on the blog now Mary!!! No airbrushing done - her skin really is that perfect - beeatch!!!!!!!!!

There were no pervy men, which was what I was afraid of. Just older women shaking their heads at us and little kids asking their mums why they couldn't get in the water too!!

Trishy I have found most of the doctors assume you already know stuff or just don't think you need to know it!! Well, with the exception of Doc Farrag who was pretty good at explaining everything to us. But doc heasley just said "You need IVF, here is your referral"!! It is crappy that you have to pay for the drugs again...

Maryc here's hoping      for you!!!

I'm on my tww but I fell out with my CBEFM again this month and haven't turned it on in days. I'm pretty sure I haven't done it this month anyway.

Some good news from me - DH bought us tickets to go see my fam for Easter!!!!! The cool thing is, we have decided not to tell them and just show up! They will die off, I can't wait!!!!!!

Weeza - that Derek Acorah thing was hilarious!!!!!! He is so weird. I love how him and yvette fell out and now hate each other....too funny!


----------



## weeza82

Ooooh, surprise trip!!!  How exciting. That will be great when you just show up you will be like  and they will be like    When is your big trip to Vegas? Must go and check out the model shots......


----------



## weeza82

She is very good at not showing the cold  .  I love the colour of her hair and the way the light falls on it. I love her big chunky teal jumper as well and it looks fab with her hair. Where did she change her clothes? (Random question, I know   )


----------



## Trishy

Where do I find this blog?  And the pics?

Mary loves Dick - I loved that too   

A surprise trip sounds great but make sure they are not going to be away themselves!  I did that to a boyfriend in Scotland once and told him I was getting a package delivered as a surprise so he was in when I arrived!  I think he looked disappointed it was me and not a present!  So I dumped him at the end of that visit!!


----------



## janners1

Weeza, funny you should ask that, I am covered in scratches and bruises from tramping around in the sand dunes a) trying to find 'perfect light' and b) trying to find spots for her to change. I thought the teal jumper was perfect too. The hoodies were mine, I brought them and insisted she wear them with the bikini, oh and the formal dress was mine - I thought purple would be perfect with her lovely hair. 

Honestly, I had 4 layers on and I ended up shooting in just a tshirt (and my jeans LOL). I don't know if it was because we were working and running about so much, but neither of us felt cold at all.    

Vegas is 10th-17th March, I get home on the Tuesday and head off again on the Thursday!! Good job we decided to hold off on tx for a month!

My mum will be ragin about the surprise. We did it once before and only told my sis, it was the best craic. Everyone was roaring and shouting and hugging, my niece and nephew were so excited. But afterwards my mum said she prefers to know so she can look forward to it, so it lasts longer. But what she really means is that she prefers to know so she can lie in bed at night worrying about our plane crashing/car crashing/deer running out in front of us/some other gruesome death. She LOVES to worry. But I can't wait to surprise them all!!!

Trishy - my da is a minister so Easter is his big busy time, what with the resurrection n'all. So they will definitely be around!!!!!! That's terrible about your ex boyf!!!!!!!! Such a cute idea too      I just sent you a PM.


----------



## MaryC

OMG I just went onto the thread and you know the way you always see the last post first, well all I saw was Mary Loves Dick!!!!!! 
I can tell you ladies it was quite a shock!!!  Is that my one track mind letting me down again!!! 

Weeza, My DD has dark brown hair like me, she's a mini me!!!

Trish, Sorry I can't tell you what day I'm on, your guess is as good as mine!!  I must work it out later!! 

Janners, you really are very talented! The photos are beautiful the only think that I think could have worked better from the models point of view is her choice of clothes, she should have pick clothing that suited her better!! The purple spotted dress and jade jumper really brought out her colouring and were very flattering. Sorry if I'm very critical!!!! But your work is amazing!   
When are you going to Vegas? have you been before? I have it's a crazy place but very good fun!

I hope everyone else is keeping well today.

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Janners, Just read your last post, your purple dress is lovely where did you get it?

Mary


----------



## janners1

Thanks for the comments    

Mary I agree, some of her tops were just not good or flattering at all. But I felt bad cause I kept trying to steer her into the stuff I brought when she was all excited about the stuff she had brought. It was all browns and oranges and just not good. Oh I'm so pass-remarkable....I think what I mean to say is the clothes did not suit what I wanted to achieve with the photos    

She suited vibrant colour much better....

LOL about Mary Loves Dick being the top post     

I have never been to Vegas!!!!!! I am nervous and excited, it's only 3 weeks away. Argh!!!!!


----------



## janners1

PS - Mary my purple dress is an American make called Tibi!!


----------



## weeza82

The purple dress is gorgeous. Red-heads really suit those peacock/jewel colours like teal, jade, purple etc, sooooo much, especially against their fair skin. Neutrals and autumn colours aren't just as vibrant. 

So are you starting Tx in April?


----------



## janners1

I plan on it. But I keep getting cold feet and putting it off in my head...I think I am still expecting my miracle to happen before I go in for it. Plus I am worried about how I will cope if it fails and then having to see out wedding season mightly depressed. But my opinion changes every day so hopefully by my next period I will be firm on my decision to go for it!!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Trishy all my drugs cost approx £300.00 pessaries and all that.


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, the synarel isn't that dear - the most expensive part of the drugs is the Purgeon injections.  Good for you dumping him after that!!

Weeza/Janners, did you see that a new most haunted started last night with a woman psychic - I taped it for a friend but didn't get a chance to watch it.

Janners, you will have doubts about starting treatment, wondering what if it doesn't work and at time panicking if it does, but don't worry about it and take it one step at a time.

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes.  We got 8 eggs this morning.  The EC was so easy this time, I came back to recovery in no pain (the last time was excruiating but I think that was because I had been knicked during it and that caused the pain).  I have been in bed for a while since I came home resting and DH is making dinner so that will be good!!!  Fingers crossed now that they fertilise overnight.
Fiona


----------



## galaxy girl

Congrats on getting EC over with successfully Fiona! I've everything crossed for you for tomorrow. . feel free to take lots of pain killers if necessary - that's what I did! 

So it's going to be another 300 pounds for FET?   I am so broke. 
Trishy that's good news about your FET. At least now you have dates and can make plans. I wonder if Origin will suggest we do the same re. defrosting? I know my DH thinks they are all going to survive and that we only need to defrost 2. He keeps making these comments. It's good to be positive but I don't know if he really realizes how much further we still have to go on this whole journey.

Fingers crossed I will get back to work tomorrow. I've had the worst cold but finally seems to be getting better even though DH slept in the spare room last night 'cause of my coughing keeping him awake!

Hope everyone is doing well.
Galaxy


----------



## janners1

Fiona, glad your EC went well today and no pain! You must have been so nervous going into it this time if you were knicked last time. 8 eggs are great so fingers crossed for fertilisation and moving forward with transfer. Take it easy tonight and let DH spoil you.    

Thanks for your advice re:tx I know I will need to just see it as one step at a time instead of the huge daunting task that it is. 

Galaxy  sorry you have had the cold, hope you are feeling better soon.

xx


----------



## weeza82

Hi Fiona, so glad your EC went well and let's hope for lots of fertilisation overnight     I hope you have a nice relaxing evening and DH spoils you rotten!!

Galaxy girl, how are you? It's a never ending drain on money. People who have natural pg's don't know how lucky they are financially, never mind enything else!!!! As Janners said earlier, it's all for the greater cause   Did you get much sleep soughing so much? 

What channel was most haunted on ? I have to admit, I don't really watch it but that "Mary loves Dick" clip has been on so many other shows, it's hard to miss.


----------



## galaxy girl

I think most haunted is on Living. I only ever watch the celebrity ones they do sometimes. eg. the Radio 1 show was funny.

Weeza i slept fine last night - don't really remember coughing that much - must have been all in my sleep!

Went for the reflexology appt. last night. It was very relaxing if nothing else! Though if the reflexologist is to be believed my whole body ( all apart from my ovaries?! is in bits.


----------



## weeza82

Your whole body is in bits?? How so? Where was the reflexologist? I am am trying to psyche myself up for acupuncture at the chinese herbalist on Fri. 

I thought the Girls Aloud one was funny. Cheryl Cole "I am telling you now.....I am telling  you now". The Radio 1 show was ok but Rachel from brekfast goes my absolute nut, so I had to turn it off cos of her.


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Sunny - yet another £300 but my Mum did make a waving motion with her hand and said don't worry it will be sorted out (in other words yet more financial help!)  Couldn't do it without them.

By the way girlies, my Mum was asking after you all!  She likes to be updated with all your progress and is interested to hear all about the information you can give me.  She is fully supportive of it which is great.  So hello from my Mummy!! 

Janners - PM for you!

Mary loves dick? - what about the rest of us  

Yes Galaxy, more money.  I do understand that it will all be worth it in the end but sometimes you feel they are sticking the arm in and taking advantage of our desperation.  I have the pessaries still, as I am sure you do, so hopefully it will be just under £300.  I had to buy the Pregnyl again there because we discovered the fridge door had not closed properly and it only survives for 5 hours so I had to go back and get more.  I was raging but luckily it was only £12.50.  That was lucky!  The puregon lasts for a few weeks at room temperature so they were ok.  Could have been a disaster!  Didn't want to risk not buying more then having no eggs.  So now I think I just have to wait for a letter once I phone to say AF here, asking me to go and collect drugs then I assume see the nurse to find out how and when to take drugs again.  But just guessing as they love to give you no information!

Fiona - congratulations girlie.    .  You did really well and 8 eggs is great.  At least you are at no risk of OHSS and if tomorrow goes well then ET will go ahead straight away and you won't be waiting with the rest of us in the mad house!  I really really wish you well for tomorrow's phone call, I am sure you are nervous.  Were DH's results good too?  It will be fine, promise!  Can't wait to hear the good news.

Janners, try not to worry about treatment.  It's surprising what we can all cope with when we have to.  Once you are feeling settled then go for it.  We are all here to help you through it.


----------



## weeza82

to Trishy's mum.


----------



## galaxy girl

Trishy our fridge stopped working one night on us too while the drugs where inside - but I just ignored it as I couldn't bear to think about the consequences! The drugs at Origin are slightly different. I've got a full synarel ( the down reg drug ) left and yes I've got the pessaries. So hopefully it will be slightly cheaper!

Weeza, slight exaggeration re the bits - she asked me about pain in  my neck and my back and my bowel and my knees - but felt nothing about my ovaries - the bit that's had the most trauma! the reflexologist was off the Armagh Portadown Road. I'm going again next week.

I thought the Girls Aloud Most Haunted was funny too - they were so scared even though you know it was just some camera person throwing stones -it amazes me that they have to do the whole show in the dark - and was is so scary about nurses accommodation? I lived in some for a year or so - they are not places you would think would be haunted!

GG


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

You seem to be moving through the pages quickly....   

Buba i went to a chinese acupuncturist on the strand Road Doctor and Acupuncture, very friendly and she seemed to help me. It is just outside the entrance to Quayside carpark!!!! Here is a website so that you can locate other acupuncturist if necessary and it means they are registered too!!!

http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/content/PractitionerSearch/searchform.asp

Missy xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Missy,

Just wondered if you received your confirmation leter from RFC to confirm youve been added to the list?

I havent got mine yet, but realise it might still be a bit early?

Fiona B im so so pleased that things went well for you, well done,

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## MISSY97

Had my first scan since starting down regulation meds..... Didn't go as well as i thought,       couldn't start stims as i have d/r yet, as i have 2 cysts on my left ovary so have to double meds and continue for another week... Don't know how to feel bit disappointed.........fingers crossed everything goes better this week so we can start next week or a whole lot of hard earned money in going to go down the tubes!!!!!!!      Hard at the minute to keep positive but must try anyways!!!      

Fiona great news about 8 eggs, hope all goes well with fertilisation.......

Hi to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!


Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi glittergirl

No haven't received our letter yet either, will wait to next week, am back up for an appointment in Origin so will call across to the Royal if we hear nothing between now and then...... Was your appointment last wednesday too, mind like a sieve can't remember!!

Missy xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Missy,

Sorry to hear that things didnt go as well for you, thats a real shame. Stay strong hun xx

Yeah I was there last wednesday, i just want to make sure that I keep on top of that admin team,  so will give it to next week then ring them. Cheers for your reply hun, much appreciated xxx


----------



## Annie70

Trish - am interested to know about your EC experiences, how painful they were and do you think it was related to your number of eggs. Here, the norm is to get a general anaesthetic but you pay for it. $750 (about 380 pounds). Friend in Belgium had them w/o GA, just morphine, and said that it was fine - she had 12 eggs.  My RE says that I should because last U/S showed that I produced 14 eggs, and that was w/o meds. But, I'm feeling mean.  I also know that he has never done an EC w/o a GA.

First accupuncture experience went well - felt like I was floating. My stomach is pretty bruised though - is that normal?

Off to a pub quiz tonight - some people are so competitive about these things! I'm wondering if I can manage without a drink.


----------



## janners1

Missy, I'm so sorry things didn't go well today  You have a rockin' attitude though and that will power you through the next couple of weeks. Fingers crossed for you for next week   

Trishy, that's so sweet about your mum!!!!!! Hi back to her!!!!!!   


Trishy said:


> Mary loves dick? - what about the rest of us


     

Galaxy, was the reflexology not tickley on your feet? I'm not sure I could stick it!!!


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I going on waiting list for IVF from today.  There's 27 couples ahead of us but our area are currently funding 7 cycles per month.  They've already called the ones for February so we should be among the couples who reach top of list in July and we'd have to tell hospital when next AF comes.  Consultant said that would put us at starting treatment in September and it's about 5-6 weeks which puts testing at around mid-end of October.  I asked about the going on list from when we first saw consultant and she explained that that ruling was only used when IVF first became available on the NHS here in NI but now that those people have all had their free go, they relised that the going on list from when you first see consultant meant that you can go down as well as up the list, the decision was made that you are on waiting list from day you sign consent forms.  So pleased.  Phoned my parents and told them and Mum has just phoned and she's really chuffed as well.  Text our fantastic senior leader and he's pleased as well (got 3 smiley's back in reply). 

Really like Dr. Williamson, she's a Christian as well.  She picked up really quick that DH and I are.  Soon as she mentioned research, I said to DH that we have to do this the Christian way.  She showed us a few slides of a powerpoint presentation she's done on the ethics of IVF.  She explained that some embryos are lost due to cells not dividing properly at the first stage. 

We've said for 2 embryos to be put back which means a 40% chance of it being succesful with a 25% chance of twins.  I replied double the blessing.


----------



## janners1

Cate, that's awesome news I bet that has really lifted your spirits!!!!!!!!! It'll fly in and before you know it you will be starting your tx!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Janners what is the address of your website intrigued to see all these pictures.


----------



## weeza82

Morning ladies, how are things? Hope everyone is keeping well.

Fiona, hope you get good news when you call this morning    

Galaxy Girl, your drugs were probably fine the night your fridge broke down. If the door was shut, then the temperature wouldn't creep up that much that quick and your drugs wouldn't have been affected. With these kinds of drugs that are to be refrigerated especially synarel, they more often than not have some stability, like 12 to 24 hours at room temperature. They are kept in the fridge for long term stability so a few hours above 4oC wouldn't ruin them. But don't use them if they have been at room temperature for over 24 hours. Trust me I am a chemist (not in the Boots/'Gordons sense but chemistry sense) and work in a pharmaceutical company!!

Missy, sorry to hear about your delay with d/r. Another week can seem like a lifetime when you have been waiting so long , but if it takes another week for your body to be prepared then that is a good thing, as you want to be as prepared as you can be (it makes sense in my head, I hope it makes sense to you...) Your PMA is great and I am sending you lots of PMA as well    Thanks for the link as well for the acupuncturists.

Glitter girl and Missy, keep at the RFC team, like little terriers!!! 

Hi Annie, how did the pub quiz go?

Cate, great news about the waiting list. I should have kept my house in Omagh and been Western Board, instead of Southern  

Hi Sunny, how is maternity leave? Are you nesting yet or is that just a myth?

To everyone else, Mary, Trishy, Janners, Dahlia, Tedette, Crazykate, and anyone else I may have left out, good morning 

I was flicking through the channels last night and found a program on RTE about people who hadn't been to the dentist in years cos they had a phobia or just had really rotten teeth. It was riveting. I hated myself for watching cos it was so compelling and disgusting yet I couldn't tear my eyes away. It has disturbed me greatly     and I have rang the dentist this morning and arranged a check up. Please do the same. The things in that program last night were just too horrible for words.


----------



## janners1

Morning Weeza    

I have just learnt a very important lesson. When dog and puppy are being very quiet in the other room, the reason cannot be good. Sitting here working, realise the house is very quiet, go in to investigate and discover absolute chaos!!!! They somehow found a big box of matches, chewed up the box AND the matches and the entire kitchen was covered in little bits of wood. In every corner and crevice you can imagine. Sonny had also done TWO floods strategically placed in the middle of matchstick carnage. Flippin nightmare!!!!!!!

My sister says nesting is the weirdest thing, you just wanna clean and clean and clean!!!!! And she is NOT a cleaning sorta girl usually!!

I can't watch progs like that....I can't even watch those bodyshock programs with people so fat they can't get out of bed. How can people let themselves go so badly with their teeth or health. It's horrible!!!!!

Fiona, hoping you got some rockin' news this morning


----------



## weeza82

Silence is not a virtue, it's the first sign of impending carnage    Mmmmmm pee and broken matches, a winning combination   
Ruby has a real thing for my shoes if we're not there, not DH's tho. We have learnt not to remove shoes from the room. When Ruby was a wee pup, she was left in the house during the day and we had no doors cos we weren't long moved. The carnage used to be spectacular. I came home one day and she had demolished a book someone had lent me (had to replace it off Amazon). Whilst I was clearing the ripped pages up, i came across my packet of the pill, minus a few!!!! Lessons were learnt.   

I can usually watch programs like on Tuesday night about Lakshmi, who had the parasitic twin or conjoined twins no problem. But ones like that about minging personal hygiene are just too much. You should have seen the amount of tartar on the back of her front teeth, too gross. Must stop thinking about it. Bleurgh so gross, so gross, so gross, so gross.         barf barf barf barf.


----------



## janners1

UGH!!!! You know what one I found repulsive? That cleaning one with Kim and Aggie. Could not watch that filthy program, it made me so ill. GROOOSSSS!!!!

Labs are notorious for carnage!!! Have you read Marley and Me If not get it now, you will laugh and bawl the whole way through it. Best dog book have ever read!!

My friend who buys designer gear off ebay told me about a shoe listing she saw recently. Christian Louboutins, worth £600 new were going for £50-odd quid. When she clicked on to the description it said "Warning - do not leave brand new Christian Louboutins and brand new labrador puppy in same room." The two heels had been completely chewed off!!! And the rest of the shoes were perfectly intact! I would BAWL!!!!!


----------



## Fionab

Galaxy girl, sorry about your cold and I hope you get back to work again.   I go to reflexology as well and I find it good. 

Janners, DH did spoil me and made dinner so I can't complain!

Weeza, Most Haunted is on living but it isn't as funny now that Derek Acorah is not on it!!!!  How did the dog survive eating your pills! 

Trishy, nice to know we have your mum supporting us.   Make sure and put the details down of what drugs you still have so that it won't be included on your new prescription.

Missy, it is better that they found you are not d/regging before you started all the injections.   At least you know they will be keeping an eye on you and I came through a long d/reg with no problems.  This happened to one of the girls on my cycle buddies in England and she is now going for EC.

Annie, the RFC just do EC with morphine which makes you feel like you are drunk!! This time I had hardly any pain but the last time it was more painful as some of my follicles were so hard to reach.

Cate, that is great news that the waiting list for your board is quite short, the time will fly in for you.

Hi to everyone else
We got good news today when we phoned - we have 6 embryos so we are delighted.  It was so nerve wrecking making the call as we had no fertilisation the last time but it worked this time.  Off to acupuncture tonight and again after transfer tomorrow.  Thanks for all the good wishes.
Fiona


----------



## janners1

Fiona that is great news!!!!!!!!!!!      

6 out of 8 is absolutely brilliant, I bet you are delighted! Do you think the acupuncture helped this time?

Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Trishy

Missy I am so sorry your scan did not go as planned.  Try to stay positive, I am sure it is a case of more d/reg drugs for a week and then you will be back to where you should be.  It will not be the end of things so don't worry.  

I actually am surprised you got a scan at all.  I am private with RFC and they just give you all your drugs (Synarel spray for d/reg and puregon for stimms and tell you to come back half way through injections for your first scan.  There is no checking to see if you are ready to start stimms.  It actually annoys me they don't follow us more closely there so you should be glad they caught you rather than get to half way through stimms and discover ovaries are not getting stimulated enough because you were never d/reged in the first place.  That's my way of turning things round by the way - PMA!!  I really am sorry to hear about the cysts though but I am sure they will know exactly what they are doing.  At least they didn't stop you going any further, just changed the dosage so it's all still good!


----------



## weeza82

Wow, 6 out of 8, that is 75% success rate       How exciting ET tomorrow. Hope the acupuncture does it's stuff tonight.     

I didn't like the Kim & Aggie one either, but they are hilarious. So camp!!! 

I have read Marley and Me and I bawled so much.  , made me think about my wee Ruby but it is hilarious up till that. They are making it into a film with Owen Wilson and Jennifer Aniston. One to go and see dog-lovers!!!

Fortunately there were no ill effects from eating the pill. DH and I fought about who would ring the vet "It was your pill, you ring" "No, how bad would that sound? You ring, she is your dog", "Your contracptive, you ring" and so on!!    Needless to say, there were no baby Rubys    

If you had Christian Louboutins, would you not be keeping them in a glass box with a padlock on a shrine?


----------



## Fionab

Janners, I think the acupuncture helped along with all the veg and smoothies we have been having.  

With the RFC for ET do you need to have a full bladder?  I see that for most of the English clinics you do but the RFC never told me that.  

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Hi Fiona.  I have not had a chance to talk all day and I am desperate to congratulate you!         What a sucessful number fertilized.  Well done you.  I am sure you can't wait until tomorrow?  Phone them about the bladder issue if you are concerned.  Otherwise they might just ask you to drink a couple of pints of water when you get there, so no big deal I am sure.  What time is ET?  You take it easy afterwards.  How long are you off work?  I am soooo jealous!!

Tell me, do they freeze any left over eggs?


----------



## Trishy

Marley and Me - one of the best books EVER!  I think you have to be a dog lover but with me having a labrador it was all a bit too sad!  I read it on holidays and was lying on the sun bread crying.  People must have thought I was  !  I am worried the film will either be a let down or will be too sad and I will cry in the cinema!

Hi Annie - you were asking about EC?  I had only morphine and nothing else.  They put it into a vein in my elbow (well inside part of arm at elbow if you know what I mean!).  I didn't feel a thing.  The only time was when I asked for a top up but the nurse knew it was nearly over and didn't give me any more morphine and I felt the last prick which hurt.  But to be honest morphine did not agree with me!  I went hysterical when I got that 'drunk' feeling and felt like I was fainting but had nowhere to fall as I was already lying down and that freaked me out.  They said they had NEVER seen anyone react like that!  So I am officially a weirdo!  But no I didn't feel any pain at all and despite everything would go for morphine again!


----------



## weeza82

Hey Trishy, you all set for the wedding fayre? It's this weekend isn't it? Hope you have loads of fun.


----------



## MaryC

Hi all,

Hope your all keeping well today!

I'm really tired at the moment, I have been working too hard!!  The new spring/summer collections are in and I have been working like a dog to get everything done that needs to be done doesn't help that the camera deleted the first full collection we photographed and we didn't realise until some hours later so we had to start again the next day, very frustrating  
Apart from that I'm not too bad, I was in fowl form this morning the hormones were up!! but they seem to have settled down now. I think a good moan with my friend about our respective husbands did the trick! 

Fionab, Congratulations on your fantastic EC and fertilisation.     I hope the ET goes perfectly for you tomorrow, very exciting! 
Girls we could have a BFP on the thread in a couple of weeks!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOO overdue!!

Trish, I hope your keeping well and not working toooooo hard for this weekend.

Missy, sorry to hear things aren't great for you but hopefully they can get this back on the right track for you tx wise.    

Weeza, are you a shoe lover? I am and crazy about handbags!!  This week I have been very bold  and have bought two pairs of fancy peep toe shoes, they were both soooooo gorgeous I couldn't resist!! I just have to find somewhere to wear them now!!!!!!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Taking tomorrow off for first day of fair then flat out all weekend too!  Looking forward to it but also nervous!  Should be good for business just have to sound like I know what I am talking about!!  We are upstairs if anyone wants to say hello!

Probably won't get online all weekend    What will I do without you all?!


----------



## Trishy

Mary C - I know you are very laid back about the whole TTC thing but what day are you on now?  Hormones up?  Angry?  Moaning?  Sounds promising to me!!


----------



## MaryC

Sorry, I had to just sit here and count on my fingers, I'm CD25. That is presuming it will be a 34 day cycle this month!!

Trish, I'm sure you'll be fine over the weekend and if you heard what you were saying to people you probably know far more than you give yourself credit for!

Mary


----------



## SUNNY2007

Fiona when i had e/t they asked me to empty my bladder before they put them back what surprised me was that it was not like what you see on tv they dont even use a scanner to see if they are putting them in the right place they just use a soeculum you know the metal piece of equipment they use when doing a smear pop that in and put a catheter in with the embies then remove and the embryologist checks under the microscope to see if everything has left the catheter you are in and out in approx 6 minutes tops you dont even lie there after just get dressed and go home sooooooo quick i couldnt believe it.


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, they can't tell until tomorrow what grade of embryos we have so we shall see what is happening then.  I hope there will be some to freeze but I'll also be happy as long as we have 2 back on board tomorrow.  The ET is at 2 tomorrow and then I'm heading on to acupuncture on the way home.

Sunny, thanks for letting me know, I was dreading having to keep a full bladder because I'm terrible at it!!!   

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes, you are really helping us get through this all, so a big    to you all.

Fiona


----------



## tedette

Fiona,

Its great to hear your EC and fertilisation have gone so well. Tomorrow will go well too   

It is so true what some of you were saying about dogs loving shoes...my terriers love shoes, socks and especially..erm..my pants!!   

Obviously clean of course...off the clothes horse!!!

Once I went into the kitchen to investigate the suspicious silence to find my Fox Terrier pup eating a pair of long grey boots I had in the Utility room!!     I reckon it was the older dog who dragged them out and then left him with the evidence! 

Tedette


----------



## holly01

grt news fionab    for 2mara  

OMG marley and me is fantastic and      
dunno about goin to cinema to watch a movie of it thou cud be embarassing if its as alike the book...thank god DH was asleep by the time i got near the end i cried like a baby         nat near  wise hi!!!!


----------



## MaryC

What's this Marley + me book about?

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone .

hope you are all well tonight.

Hi Mary hope the hormones are settling a bit. I find a good moan does the trick too! 

Sorry the scan didnt go as well as you hoped Missy, hang in there.

Good luck for the wedding fayre Trishy- I am sure you will sound great. Hallo to your mum too!!

Hi Weeza and Janners, loving the craic as usual with you all. No real craic here. Up at RFC to get screening bloods done past on Tues. Keeping an eye out for all my FF  . I must say it wasn"t as daunting as previous visits. Off course bloods are easier than scans  .

Best of luck for tomorrow Fiona- 6 embryos is pretty amazing. I have everything crossed for you.

Hallo also to Holly,Cate (great you have a plan of action), Galaxygirl,glittergirl,Tedette, Jofi,Kate, Anita, Sunny,buba,Annie. Sorry if I have not mentioned you by name   only read back few pages,

Dahlia x


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone 

Mary Marley and Me is a book about a young couple who get a lab pup with behaviour probs - I've never read it , just the back at Tesco's! But I feel a bit inspired to have a read after reading the thread!

Well I went back to work today at last! So I'm a bit knackered tonight. My head felt very woolly and I'm sure that most of the reports I wrote made only limited sense!

Thanks for the info on the drugs weeza. At the time I had Gonal F and the Ovitrelle injection in the fridge. I don't know what I was talking about yesterday with the syneral. It's suprefact injections I was on to down reg!  I must admit to carrying the Gonal f around with an ice pack when we went away for a weekend in the middle of everything and just hoping for the best!

It's very hard to  have a life when on the drugs. We also found ourselves sneaking separately up to the upstairs bathroom of our friends house so injections could be given. Sitting on the loo (seat down obviously) waiting for DH to come up the stairs and give me the injection before anyone noticed we were in there together was a very surreal experience.

Galaxy


----------



## janners1

Marley and Me is THEE sweetest book. It's about a young married couple who get a dog before having kids. He had a dog when he was young and it was the worlds perfect dog so he had all these romantic ideas about having another one. They get this golden lab and it just causes havoc in their lives!!!!! It takes you through their marriage and them trying to have kids, the ups and downs and how the dog is always with them. There's some really funny bits and some really sad bits. If you like dogs at all you should definitely consider reading it. I also read it on holidays and bawled lying on the sunlounger good job I had my sunnies on!!!!! DH read it and cried too. Then we leant it to MIL and she phoned me one day bawling down the phone. 

I can't wait to see how they do the film!! I think Owen Wilson would be perfect in that role!

Oh Galaxy I can't believe you had to sneak into the loos in someone's house to do your injections!! I suppose I never thought about that!!!!!

Dahlia I think we should get Trishy's graphic designer hubby to fashion us tshirts or badges to wear when we are at RFC or Origin with a secret code on it so we know what to look out for in our FF!!!

Mary, complete bummer you deleted the photos off your camera and had to redo them! Hope your tiredness and foul moodedness today means something good!!      I am obsessed with shoes and handbags - totally obsessed!!!!!!!!

Tedette, my new pup enjoys pulling clothes off the radiators and running about with them in his mouth!!! Namely my knickers!!

Trishy, have fun at the wedding fayre, I'm sure you will be exhausted by the time this weekend is over! Lots and lots of chatting to prospective customers!

ER night tonight - my fav tv show. I am gonna be so mad if they let Abby fall off the wagon and mess things up with hubba-hubba-Luka.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Just wanted to say "hello" again.

AF came Tues so We're defo down the IVF road again.  I guess the only consolation is that we know the craic now & we don't have long to wait for our NHS go - reckon will be starting mid March ish

Good luck to all of u currently in the middle of tx. 


SQ

xxx


----------



## Fionab

Did you see the article on cutting down the risk of multiple births with IVF. They are suggesting to have a longer gap between EC and ET, we have ET on day 2 after EC but this is saying to go to day 5 when they are at blastocyst stage.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7254973.stm

Fiona


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi everyone

Just thought l would up date, had first scan last Thursday and everything was fine I have now been on the tablets for a week which thicken my womb.  Go for final scan this Monday and e/t on Thursday so everything seems to be happening really fast now.  Just nervous about thawing process ( thawing 5 embies) hope they survive.

Good luck to everyone having treatment.

Gemma


----------



## shoppingqueen

Good luck Gemma!!!

Fingers & toes crossed!!

S

xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Thanks Weeza, Fiona, Trishy, Dahlia and Mary for the support, it is great to hear encouraging thoughts really does help.......Trying to keep positive and hope all is back on track next week!!!       

Fiona congrats on your 6 embies, hope all goes well tomorrow!!!

Good Luck Gemma, hope all goes well on monday and e/t on thursday!


----------



## weeza82

Good Morning everyone, it's Friday         

Has anyone any nice plans for the weekend?


First off, Fiona, I really, really hope everything goes well for you today      I will be thinking about you over the weekend. I hope you take it easy. Keep your tummy warm but not too hot and eat brazil nuts and drink fresh pineapple juice (I have picked up all this information from other threads, people swear by it to help implantation).  

Missy, how are you feeling today? Thankfully it's the weekend now and by next weekend you will have some answers. In the meantime, we are always here with cyber shoulders to cry on, or a funny anecdote or 2 to take your mind off things  

Gemma, such a big week next week, I hope all goes your way     Please keep us posted and I hope your embies cope with the defrosting    

Hi Shopping Queen, good to see you. Sorry that AF came, but hopefully Tx will be a big, huge forward step   

Trishy, I am so tempted just to go to the wedding show for a nosey!!!!And just to see you Upstairs, Amore Stationary!!! See you have brainwashed us all    It will be a tiring weekend, but so worth it for the business. Let us know how you get on and if you see any horrors. 

Galaxy Girl, it is basically the same principle with refrigerated drugs, don't let them get to room temperature for too long and you will be fine, especially when they cost so bloody much!!!!! You and DH could have sparked a few rumours about a new fetish, in other peoples bathrooms eh??     Seriously though, you seem to have managed very well with everything.    

Hi Mary, how is the form today? Hormones still raging?? I will have to check out all the lovely new clothes when they are all up online. I am sure they are adorable!!! It sucks that you lost so many off the camera. I have to say, I do like shoes and handbags but I buy all mine from New Look and Faith, mainly cos they are so up to date with the fashion and extremely reasonably priced. I really don't think I could bring myself to buy a pair of designer shoes. I wouldn't be able to wear them with nerves, just sit and adore them in their glass box on the shrine.    I have the same sort of philosophy for handbags, plenty but not any expensive ones. I would love the Fendi baguette in one of the new colours out, but how would you justify that price? You would see me walking round Dungannon in my jeans, Caterpillar boots, jumper and topped off with the most beautiful bag, just to get the wear out of it   My nerves couldn't handle it    I have my eye on a pair of tanny brown peep toes, that would be so amazing with jeans or a skirt in Dorothy Perkins. Must have. 

Dahlia, good luck for the bloods. I like Janners idea about the identifying mark when we all go to the clinics to identify ourselves but just to each other   It could be like the old time blind dates, like a white carnation in your buttonhole     or carryng a bunch of flowers      Or maybe just a T-shirt like Janners said. 

Janners and Tedette, I thought my dog was the only one who ate my knickers off the clothes horse as well     Ruby has rendered a few pairs crotchless in her time (sorry if TMI)       She got a pair of DHs boxers one time without us realising it. He put them on and I screamed with laughter cos one **** cheek was on show, she had chewed through a whole cheek     

I think Marley and Me could be quite a good film. I think Owen WIlson can carry off the goofy funny scenes and the sad heartbreaking ones as well. Don't know about Jennifer Aniston though, she is always Rachel, no matter what role ahe has (apart from The Good Girl with Jake Gyllenhal). As long as they don't make a hash of it like they did woth PS I Love You. Terrible casting. They are also making "The Lovely Bones" into a film with Rachel Weisz. Now I really cried at that book, going on the plane to Lanzarote. The stewardess came and asked me was I ok, was I afraid of flying    . 

Otherwise, good morning Sunny, Glitter girl, Crazy kate, Cate, Holly, Annie and the rest of the girls. I hope you have a lovely happy Friday.  

I just want to echo what Mary said, there is bound to be some BFP's here soon and       to everyone, that it is you!!!!!  

Ooh, ooh, Janners, did you see Er last night? WHY have they made Abbie fall off the wagon? Could the poor woman not just lead a quiet peaceful life with her unfeasibily gorgeous sexy hubby and darling wee boy?     I love Morris, He is so adorable.


----------



## weeza82

Ooooh, calendar quote today "The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do" Quite like that one. 

Oh, I saw an articel on the BBC News Website about a teenager in Argentina who is 17 on Monday. She had a baby at 14, triplets at 15 and ANOTHER set of triplets at 16. Some going !!!


----------



## Fionab

Gemma, good luck for scan on Monday and ET on Thursday.

Weeza, I have been eating the brazil nuts but can't find any pineapple juice that is not from concentrate.  A 17 year old with 7 children - what a handful!

Heading off shortly for ET shortly to make sure we get there and get a parking place.  I am then going back to acupuncture on the way home from RFC.
Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Hey Fiona, best of luck for ET, will be thinking of you


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone, I'm still       about the news DH and I got on Wednesday.  Was talking to our senior leader last night before prayer and Praise started and he's really excited for DH and I as well.


----------



## buba

We went to see Dr Traub and he has recommended IVF (cried sore when I got home!)  My consultant in Altnagelvin referred me to the RFC and at my last appointment I asked him about clomid (although my day 21 bloods say I am ovulating and I have been preg 3 times before)  Anyway Dr Traub said definitely not clomid as I have had 3 pregs....today I got a letter from Altnagelvin telling my GP to prescribe me clomid for 3 months!!! I really dont know what to do...should I give it a go or stick to what Dr Traub says (I'm not sure I really liked him...a bit strange at times! - he told me prenatal vitamins were a waste of time and money!)  I am also really worried now as my health clinic rang my hubby today with test results for Dr Traub (FSH and Estradiol)  They told him it was all fine but my hubby wrote down teh figures for me and I was shocked to see 18.9 for FSH (Estradiol was less than 50 which I know is good)  How can they say this is fine?  Should I be worried? Should I have it doen again next month?  Any thoughts on the clomid and FSH??

Thanks

Bubs


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Sorry you had such a tough time with Doc T - he is a tad weird & not the most tactful!!!!

I'm no expert & I guess others know more re FSH but as far as I know -10 is what they prefer.
However our Gp's tests weren't the most accurate as obv he no expert so perhaps not 18.9 if RVH do it.

I was on clomid for 6 mths as I wasn't ovulating & despite not working it made me v ill.  But if you are then I guess its really senseless to put drugs into ur bod u don't need.

If I were you I'd ask Doc T's sec to ask him to ring you  & clarify things with u as u seem a bit confused & well u don't need that.

Good luck

S

xx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

just a quick hallo and hope you all have relaxing weekend.

Shoppingqueen- nice to see you "back"! Not long until treatment starts now-good luck!

Buba- sorry it was an upsetting consultation. It"s quite a shock to be told you need IVF. Were your FSH levels checked on day 2-3 of your cycle. As Shoppingqueen says I would try and ring Dr T"s secretary for a word next week or you will be worrying yourself sick. Although reading the other threads a high-ish FSH doesn"t necessarily mean bad news   .From what I know it can vary from month to month as well.

Gemma good luck for next week    .

Fiona hope today went ok and good luck for the 2ww.

Weeza I liked your calender quote today. Hoping to have quiet weekend, nothing too exciting.

Hi Janners,Mary,Cate,Trishy and everyone else too,

Dahlia x


----------



## shoppingqueen

Thanks Dahlia!

Not long til u start tx either!

S

xx


----------



## Fionab

Just a quick note to say that I now have two 4cell 2 grade A embryos on board.    The other 4 embryos are 1 4cell grade A and 3 4cell grade B and they have frozen all 4 of them.  I'm absolutely delighted as it is so hard to believe we have actually made it so far.

Heading out to celebrate (without alcohol of course!!) shortly so just a short message.
Fiona


----------



## glitter girl

Congrats Fiona B,

Absolutely delighted for you, u deserve this so so much xxxxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Fiona that is absolutely fantastic really good result you might be joining me on the twins board soon as i had 1)  2 cell grade A and 1) 2 cell grade B so yours are much better than mine and look were i am i am so excited for you.  I really do believe the acupunture works have it throughout the 2 week wait as it increases blood flow to the uterus and increases the chance of implantation.  GOOD LUCK WILL BE THINKING of you when you get your result i will probably be in hospital having these two little ones as i have a planned section for 14 days...


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Fiona congratulations good luck for your 2ww, hope you get the bfp we all long for!!!! Fingers crossed and take it easy not to much partying tonight!!!!

Sunny unbelieveable that you have only 2 weeks left another 2ww......Best of luck for your arrivals....

Weeza feeling not to bad today trying to keep positive...      Roll on next week so i will be able to find out if i can continue so i can settle....Thanks it is good to have someone to talk to, it is a relief when not too many people know our situation.  

Hi to everyone else hope everyone is doing well!!

Missy xx


----------



## Annie70

Did anyone see that J-Lo just had her twins? A boy and a girl.  More IVF success stories.

What a great loong e-mail Weeza - you were on a roll. 

Buba - I'd definitely doublecheck that FSH level. My RE fusses enough about mine because it jumps between 10 and 12. 

Tons and tons of luck Fiona with your ET tomorrow - glad to hear that your embies are thriving!  I'm looking forward to hearing good news from you or Sunny. 

Shoppingqueen - glad to hear that AF did come. Sounds as if we'll be cycling at about the same time! 

Going out for an Italian tonight. Want to go skiing on that fresh snow on Sunday but have loads more work to do before I get there. Glad to hear that others have to work weekends too!


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, your section date is getting so close , I'm sure that you are excited.  Have you all ready for the babies?

Missy, we had bought tickets ages ago to see the guys from the Blame Game before we knew our dates so we decided to go ahead anyway.  I certainly laughed enough to keep the two wee ones happy!!   Take it easy with your d/reg and drink plenty of water as I think that also helps you get good quality eggs. 

Thanks for all your good wishes.  We were so amazed that all 6 were good this time.  I think the acupuncture did help along with the vitamins for both of us, no coffee, loads of water and just watching what we ate.
Fiona


----------



## shoppingqueen

Terrific news Fiona!  Delighted for u both!!!!!

All the very best of luck!!!  Lets hope a BFP announcement soon!  
xxx


----------



## walsh1363

Hi there ladies i hope i can jump in here and join your wee group i will be starting ivf num 5 in nov i have had the last four treatment at the rfc and also been to origin as we may change clinics for the last go has many off you been there and if so what did you think of origin im in a bit of a rut in what to do


----------



## Fionab

Welcome walsh1363 to the board.  I haven't been to Origin, just RFC although people who have been do rate Origin very highly.  I hope this attempt at IVF is successful for you.  

Fiona


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Walsh 

Welcome to the thread!!  Hope it helps u as much as helped us lot!  So sorry u had such a long IF journey.  Have heard lots of positive reports re Origin so good luck! 

S

xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Walsh i see you are from Newtownards so im i maybe we live near each other?


----------



## MaryC

Evening all,

Walsh, welcome to the NI thread, my you've been through alot of tx I really hope it's a BFP from this next tx. 

Sunny I hope your keeping well and those babies of your too, I'm sure their kicking the hell out of you not too much room in there now!! 

Buba, Sorry things didn't go as you had hoped with your appointment. I think you should as your GP, which doctor/consultant is prescribing the clomid?

S/Q nice to have you back with us, I hope tx gets started soon.

Annie, I think if you are going to rub our noses in it about your skiing and us lot sitting looking at the rain we may have to evict you from this thread!!!  I hope your keeping well don't work tooooooo hard.

Fionab, Fantastic news about your ET, I hope the 2ww goes well for you and not too difficult or stressful.    

Janners, to clarify!!!! I never deleted the photos from the camera (I'm not that thick!! Don't say anything!!!! ) my business partner took the photos, we use her Dh's camera as it's very good as he's into photography. Anyway when she went to get the photos all their photos from 2008 were gone, there must have been a virus as they have no clue where their gone!! 
With regard your puppy running around with your knickers in his mouth, I'm sure it makes a pleaseant change from your DH doing it!!  
You'd be proud of me I joined the gym last week, haven't actually done anything yet but come on Rome wasn't built in a day!!! 

Weeza, your so good at the long posts you put us all to shame, although I'm trying hard tonight!!

Hi to Trish, Dahlia, Missy, Gemma, Glitter girl, Galaxy girl, Jofi, Kate and anyone else I may have forgotten.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to the board Walsh.  We are a friendly bunch, as well as supporting each other through bad days, we also have some serious craic.

Fionab, hope you get a  .


----------



## Trishy

Hi girls

Just checking in half way through my wedding fayre weekend.  Absolutely knackered and all I do is stand there and hand out leaflets and talk to people but it's like standing waiting for a bus for 6 hours with no break and no food!!  Oh well hopefully we will get some business.

Anyway, just wanted to quickly check in and say hello.

Fiona - I am sooooo delighted for you.  I don't quite understand the whole grading of embryos but can tell from your results that they were excellent.  Glad they were able to freeze some for baby number 2!  I really hope it works for you and glad you were able to go out and enjoy yourself to help you relax. Big hugs to you   and good luck with the 2WW.

Gemma - great news.  I am not too far behind you so might need some advice as to what to expect starting all over again with FET due to risk of OHSS.  I hope it all goes well for you.

Walsh - welcome to the mad house!  I am sorry you have been through so much already but we are all here if you ever need a laugh or advice.

Shopping Queen - great to have you back.  You were great when I arrived then my advice buddy vanished so good to be able to pick your brains again!!  Good luck for your treatment.

Sunny - all the best pet for your big day.  How exciting for you!! 

Weeza - did I really read a post saying you had Jason and Kylie jeans?  Did you Mum take you to the doctor for your condition??   OK my confession is I have a copy of 'Just Say No' record released by Grange Hill!  Come on - anyone else anything they want to get off their chests??

Mary - stop trying to blame your business partner!  You must have been deleting those dodgy pics of you and DH and deleted everything by mistake!! 

Cate - glad you seem to be feeling a bit brighter lately, you can see it in your posts that you seem to be coping a bit better.

Janners - I am disappointed you're not at the fayre as I would love to have said hello!  Saying that there seem to be a huge amount of photographers there that you may feel it was too many for people.  They don't seem to like to be overwhelmed and when I give them fliers they seem to run away from me!!  Wonder why! 

Oh girls - finally - I spotted you all talking about DH making us t-shirts so we could recognise each other!  I told him and he thought it was hilarious!  I am thinking 'FF Life' (as in Friends For Life as a play on FF!)  OK I should leave the designing to DH!!  But great idea girls!


----------



## Trishy

Sorry Annie left you out!  

Then again I may join Mary and throw you off the board on jealousy grounds!!  Wish I could go skiing with you.  Been once in Austria and loved it but got very sore knees!  Think I am getting old (I was only 18 at the time!!)

Hello to anyone else I missed eg Galaxy Girl (how are you?).  And hi everyone else.


----------



## Fionab

Maryc, good on you for joining the gym.  We got the membership of leisure centre and went about three times!!

Cate, thanks for the good wishes.

Trishy, I'm not exactly sure of the grading either.  As far as I know the eggs fertilise into 2 cell embryos then into 4 cell embryos.  They then are graded into A,B etc but I don't know how they decide the difference in grades.  Hope you gets lots of business from the Wedding fayre.  The T shirts would be a fun idea, as you do keep wondering if there are any other FF people in the waiting room. 

Hi to everyone
Fiona


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone!

Fiona thoughts are with you for the 2ww! So exciting. 

Trishy I've been doing OK. AF finally arrived yesterday so am now all set for the review on the 4th. Given what you were told re dates It looks like We may be going again April/may time. My DH keeps talking about holidays - maybe in Sept. I'm scared to commit to dates in case we are in treatment. How does everyone else plan? Do you all just go ahead and then hope you can't go because of a BFP?

Walsh you asked about Origin - I had my treatment there - a stopped ICSI due to risk of OHS. I would really recommend it. It is more expensive but you get excellent support from admin staff, nursing staff and doctors. No need to walk  through maternity every time either. Or wait on the motorway/West Link.

I don' think the treatment is that different from the Royal. Actually I have no idea - it may be. I haven't had any treatment at the Royal. After we started the down reg injections we had a scan a week or so later to check ovaries were quiet and then we got the go ahead to start the Gonal f. We had 2 more scans before egg collection. Every time I phoned to check something a nurse returned my call within an hour. I also liked that we could choose when we started treatment rather than wait on a private waiting list.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi GG

We are booked to go to Amsterdam for 4 nights end May with friends - we knew we wouldn't be in tx then.  If we get lucky this tx I would be 10 wks or so - if risky at all we won't go as flights cheap & hotel u pay on arrival. These friends went thru IVF etc so hope they understand if we pull out.

To be honest being on OI was harder as u running up & down at least twice a week &  big hols just weren't feasible.  I would suggest just book at last minute.com!!!
Another bummer re this whole IF - you need ur hols more than ever b4 now to unwind, spend quality time with DH etc yet ur afraid to go! 

S

xx


----------



## walsh1363

hi there ladies thank you so much for your warm welcome and comments on rvh vs the origin it reaally good to be able to speak to people that are going through the same as me i should have jioned four treatments ago.


----------



## Cate1976

I've a question and hope someone can answer.  Is flying safe in first trimester?  I know that no scientific evidence has been found that says flying can increase risk of miscarriage but I did read somewhere that it is  a possibility, if I remember right, it's something to do with cabin presure.  The reason I'm asking is that DH and I hope to be in England with my parents for Christmas this year.  The problem is that if tx works, I'd be around 7/8 weeks pg.  DH and I could go over by bus to Dublin, ferry to Holyhead and then train to station nearest my parents.

Other thing is not feeling so good today, woke up this morning and realised that 1 wek today we're going over to my parents for my Nan's funeral which I'm starting to dread as I know it's going to hurt.  I'm feeling a bit annoyed as I've been feeling so good the last 4 days.  it's like 3 steps forward, 2 steps back.  Church family are being brill.  This morning was a healing service and the worship band did some brilliant songs.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate a friend of mine flew to the canary islands when she was 9 weeks pregnant and your flight would be a lot shorter.  The doctor told her you can fly up to i think approx 28 weeks depending on the airline.  She thought the benefit of having a holiday would outweigh any risks.  Especially after fertility treatment going away would help you not focusing on worrying when you get your BFP....you are advised to drink water to keep yourself hydrated while flying.  If your going to England you will only be up in the air then their talking about coming down  i actually think travelling by sea and car would be more stressful and imagine if you suffered from  morning sickness you would be hanging over the side if it was rough.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Welcome Walsh you should get real support on this thread!! I to am currently having tx at Origin and would echo what galaxy girl said.. The admin staff are great and no mix ups like at RFC, the nurses and consultants are great and if you need any questions amswered as galaxy girl said they would ring back if they said they would......They are a bit more expensive but it is worth it.  

Missy xx


----------



## Annie70

Please don't kick me off the board!! I promise not to mention the 's' winter sport word anymore. (We actually decided to be lazy and not go today, though, Mary C, we did go to the gym.)  

Cate1976 - I don't think there is any firm scientific evidence against flying in your first trimester, unless your doctor specifically advises against it. But, if you think you would blame yourself for it if something went wrong, then take the bus/ferry.  I think that it's normal to have a bad day after a few good days - especially since your Nan has passed on. Big hug to you! 

Great news, Fionab, loads of positive thoughts winging your way across the pond.  

A warm hello to everyone else,


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi everyone

Cate1976  I had the very same question as me and DH are going to Las Vegas on the 7th April and if tx works I will be pregnant, but consultant confirmed that this will be fine.  I thought it will be nice to get away regardless of the result.

As for me very excited and nervous about this week go to Origin tomorrow.  Can anyone tell me what to expect at egg transfer as never got there, also not looking forward to using the pessaries and not really sure what they are for.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

Trishy when do you start tx?


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Annie.  This time next week, I'll be at my parents.  DH and I do have a plan for if being in the house is too painful - take the dog for a walk.  She's a Welsh Border Collie.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Gemma


Just wanted to wish u all the best for ur apt 2moro.  ET feels like such an anti climax as its the most important bit yet its over in less than 5 mins.  Feels a bit like having a smear & isn't sore.  Just be prepared for the quickness of it!

Pessaries u use twice daily for the 2 ww.  They are kinda messy so panty liners are handy!
They give a few side effects but TBH I found them fine.  The waiting the toughest!    

Good luck!  Make sure u clarify anything ur unsure about - I know it seems a bit nerd like but I write my ques down as 2 often i past I regretted not asking something.  

S

xx


----------



## Fionab

I'm not sure about flying either.  We hadn't made any plans until we saw what happened.

Cate, I hope you are able to find some comfort from your nan's funeral.

Missy, when is your next scan?

Gemma, embryo transfer is over really quickly.  You are brought into the room and they insert the embryos via a catheter.  It only takes a few minutes and you can go home straight away.  One thing I would recommend is to take some of your pressaries with you to clinic so that you can put one in afterwards.  The pressaries are fun!!!!  You insert them into your vagina although you can insert them into the back passage (sorry if TMI!).  They are slightly messy and I was really worried if I was putting them in right at the start!  This whole IVF leaves you with very little dignity  

Fiona


----------



## wee emma

help  

period came today so i am supposed to do my first injection for iui. its now nearly 10 and i still haven't got the guts to do it. 

anyone have any tips on how to without me ending up either chickening out or losing the plot?

xoxo


----------



## crazykate

Evening all......................I'm back!

Gemma ET much easier that EC takes all of about 5/10 mins no pain relief.....very much like a smear (seriously dead easy!)

Fionab - well done and congratulations to you "legs" crossed for your 2ww

Sunny - wow time has just flew by for you!  Wishing you all the very best xx

Walsh - welcome hun - I'm from Ards too! Going to Origin - FET this time.

Well girls as sod's law goes........ they day you go to get all your bits n bobs waxed A/F arrives woooohooo - phoning clinic on Monday morning to organise dates for tx!  Also at RFC on Monday for DH's SA thingy!

Emmaelizabeth get DH to do it or just close your eyes and stab hun........has to be done!

Wishing you all lots of     and   

Kate


----------



## Fionab

Emma elizabeth

The injections are not sore it is just the thought of doing them, especially if it is the injector pen.

I found that if I didn't look at my tummy when I was doing the injection it was much easier.  The first one is the hardest and it will get easier.  Would it be easier if DH did the first injection?

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hi 

Fiona next scan is on Wednesday.....In a bit of a dilemma at the mo, my a/f sort of arrived on thursday but it is very light compared to usual and it is still there....Does anyone know is it usual to have a different or unusually light a/f after?  

Emmaelizabeth, first injection is always the hardest but it does get easier it wasn't as scary as i first thought....

Hi Kate welcome back....good luck..

Gemma good luck tomorrow for e/t..

Missy xx


----------



## wee emma

he won't do it, it horrifies him even more than it does me. i've got myself nearly in tears now


----------



## SUNNY2007

Emma the first is the hardest but just get it all prepared i did mine in my stomach and it honestly wasnt sore count to 5 and make yourself give it you really will wonder why you found it hard sometimes its more the expectation come on i know you can do it be positive think of the lovely baby you might have at the end if you lived near me you could call at my house........were are you from?


----------



## Trishy

Emmaelizabeth the longer you think about it the harder it will be.  Believe me I am terrified of needles but the reason you are doing all this far outweighs the pain of the injections.  Just take a deep breath and go for it.  I have just done them last month and I know how you feel but it is not as bad as you think.  Go now and then come back in 5 minutes and tell us it was fine after all!  Go on!

Gemma I have to wait for AF to arrive then tx starts again. Should start synarel around 11th April if AF arrives as expected.  Seems like so far away again!  You get so close then it is all taken away from you and you have to start the treatment all over again.  But I know we are in a great position with 11 frosties so just have to accept a delay.  Good luck for tomorrow 

I understand the whole flying thing.  I have not booked holidays for the last 3 years until the last second 'just incase' we get pg.  I don't think I would fly in the first 3 months but that is just me as I would blame myself if anything happened even though it would probably have nothing to do with the flight.


----------



## Fionab

Kate, good luck for appointment at RFC and I hope you get your date sorted for starting treatment.  Was your waxing not sorer this time as AF is so close, I went once a week before AF and it was agony!

Missy, my first few periods after last treatment were strange one was very heavy and another very light.  Good luck for Wednesday.

Emma, I hope you got your injection ok last night, honestly it does get easier.

Trishy, April will come sooner than you think especially with the Easter break before then to pass the time away.  I thought my EC date would never come and it did come round quicker than I thought.

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Fiona.  I have Mother's Day, FIL's 70th birthday, Easter, Nephew's 3rd birthday, 2 friends' birthdays and DH's birthday all to keep me busy before ET so that should help pass the time!

How are you feeling?  Very nervous every step you take or managing to carry on as normal?  Are you off work?


----------



## weeza82

Good morning folks, I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. 

Gemma, good luck for ET   

Fiona, glad you have had a lovely weekend with 2 embies on board!!!

Buba, sorry you had such a confusing appointment and hope you get everything cleared up soon. 

Missy and Cate, glad you both are feeling a bit more up. Missy, good luck for Wed. 

EmmaElizabeth, did you take the plunge and get it done? The first time is always the absolute worst 

Sunny, what date is your C-section booked for? It can't be long, even though your ticker says 30 odd days??

Walsh, welcome to the board, we will do our best to keep you right!!! 

Galaxy girl, good to hear you got a review date and good luck. 

Mary, did you get to the gym or just sign up? 

Kate, good luck for the RFC. I am too much of a chicken for waxing, so kudos to you    

Annie, I love to hear about the s word, I will never kick you off the board   We can start a new thread if the worst happens   

Trishy, how did the wedding fayre go? How was the catwalk show (boring after the tenth time  ). And yes, my name is Weeza and I did indeed have jeans with Kylie and Jason printed on the thighs. I was 9 in 1988 for crying outloud, it was totally acceptable !!!     At least I was too young for perms, ra-ra skirts and blue eyeliner     I hit the 90's fashion disasters with force instead     

Shopping queen, good to see you, how long till tx?

Good morning to everyone else, Jofi, Anita, holly, Dahlia and anyone else I may have inadvertantly missed. 

Oooh, Janners and Trishy, I saw your ads in Getting MArried in NI at a friends house!!!!     Big write up Janners, very impressive. I was showing it to my mate going "yeah I know them" then had to think of something off the top of my head when she asked how   Looking good ladies, hope it brings you plenty of business. 

Well, DH and I had a very quiet weekend. AF came and I did not cry   How good am I??  Must be the first time in soooo long. Terrible cramps and skin like a 14 year olds though have somewhat dampened my enthusiasm. Why, at the age of 28, is my forehead so fricking spotty, why, why    ? HSG is on Friday. WHat if AF isn't totally away by then Ewwww.  

I realised how ridiculously long my first post was on Friday so I am trying to keep it condensed a bit. I have to re-tell an interesting conversation from the weekend, but will wait till later in the day for that. It's a doozy


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, I am off work for the next 2 weeks and I feel ok.  I'm trying not to get stressed, sometimes I feel really positive and other times I think that it couldn't possibly happen.  I'm just resting in bed or watching DVD's at the moment, not that I would want to go out in that weather.  I'm sure you are tired after your wedding fayre, are you back at work again today?

Weeza, I have exactly the same problem with spots in the run up to AF but it usually is on my chin which is a nightmare to cover up, it is so annoying that it doesn't seem to get any better with age but maybe it is a way to keep us young!!!!  I haven't had a HSG but I hope it all goes well and I'm sure that they would be able to do something even if AF was still there.

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Heh Weeza.  I did the ra-ra skirt thing and owned yellow leggings too!  I was so cool!  And I had yellow and blue eyeshaddow!  Nothing wrong with that.  Never did the perm thank goodness.  I hope you have come to your senses now

Glad AF arrived tear free!  Your DH must have thought there was something wrong with you!!

I am waiting patiently for another AF but it will be another 28 days or so as my cycles are quite long and then treatment can start again CD21.  Can anyone tell me how long exactly you are on drugs before FET?  I can't work it out because  I started synarel on 13th December then injections on 24th January then EC 5th February but I know that was longer than normal due to Christmas.

Wedding show was not as busy as we had hoped but finally made one booking which is enough to pay for the stand so if we get any more sales in the next few weeks they will be pure profit which is great.  People seemed to be fed up by the time they had done all the stands downstairs and couldn't be bothered coming upstairs.  Saying that yesterday was our best day and altogether I gave out 350 flyers and we have already had 27 hits on the website so that's not too bad.  Fingers crossed we get more business.  Yes the catwalk show was boring by the last time it came on and I now can't listen to Kylie's Wow without thinking of it!  I had to laugh because there was a Cool FM competition on where 3 couples could win £18,000 worth of a wedding package and the couple that won, the boy dressed up in the wedding dress and the girl in the suit.  They had to walk all over the King's Hall and he looked very embarrassed by his decision to be different!

Weeza - what's your story??


----------



## Trishy

Fiona yes I am exhausted and back at work today!  Never mind.  Glad you have taken the 2 weeks off.  Not sure what I will do as I took time off for EC which was supposed to cover ET too so I might just take half a week off when ET comes round depending on the day it happens.  They do say that if it's going to work then it's going to work and you can carry on as normal but I would be more like you wanting to rest.


----------



## MaryC

Hi girls,

Hormones are up so watch out!!!!!!      

Firstly, Cate I'm going to be very blunt here!!! I think you would be crazy to fly before your 12 weeks is up if your tx is successful! You have mentioned before that this will be your only chance of tx (NHS) and so why would you even contemplate risking it by flying, especially as you have another travel option!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fionab, I'm glad your taking it easy at home with your feet up.

Trish, I hope your feet aren't toooooo sore today from all the standing over the weekend.

Weeza, I hope your A/F isn't too bad this month but the fact that you haven't cried is a great, it must be down to 'THE SECRET'!!
I joined the gym but haven't actually done anything yet, but I did pop around there yesterday to take DD to the indoor play area. I have be get a new swimsuit before I start my swimming. I did however get two fitness dvd from amazon in the post this morning so I'm going to try those out this afternoon, so I'll let you know how I get on.
Let's hope there's alot of boxing/punching in them so I can work off this hormone aggression!!!   

I hope everyone else is keeping well.

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Mary I'm scared!!!  I really hope your hormones are a good sign!!

I love the fact that a swimsuit is holding you back from the gym!  Any excuse Mrs!! 

I am joining on Saturday with DH and going to the gym while there but know it's going to hurt.  But I get addicted as soon as I go back each time so watch out!  I could be dragging you along too until I have to start swimming after ET and then we will battle it out in the pool!

Davina's workouts are great and I did Cindy Crawford's and Elle Macpherson's every day for 3 years while at university!  I even have little pink dumbells at home and a big workout ball which I swear by now.  You never get a sore back or bum using it for sit ups.  

Can I be your personal trainer?  I am very hard though!


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, the question has to be ... do you still have the yellow legwarmers  My work isn't too stressful just the commute into Belfast and sitting programming or shouting at people all day might just be too much! 

Maryc, I like your strategy about the gym.  In fact I have a better idea - we can go together and sit in the cafe while Trishy works out!

Fiona


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls

Just back from Origin just having a scan, but nothing is easy and have to stay on injections and tablets for a further 7 days as my womb lining was only 7 and they want it to be 10.  So e/t now next Thursday I know this is not bad news but I am just getting impatient as I had got myself excited about this Thursday. 

Gemma


----------



## SUNNY2007

Weeza i am going toantenatal on wed then they will give me a date provisional date is march 7th so thats only 11 days away.


----------



## weeza82

Hey ladies, 

Gemma, that must be so frustrating for you, but it's not too far away now. Lucky you going to Vegas. How long are you away for?

Mary, what DVD's did you get? I have the Patsy Palmer Ibiza dance workout (from aeons ago) and it's fun. DH was surprised and quite happy at not having to console me, as usual. I think it is partially down to "The Secret" and cos I have HSG at the end of the week. It's just the zits that are frustrating  

Fiona, are you still munching on the brazilnuts? You could have a wee cheat and eat choccies with brazil nuts in them if you need a wee pick-me-up. Too naughty, I know  

Trishy, you must be so knackered, but it will be worth it. Nice ad in GMNI!!! I seen it!!  

Eeeeeee Sunny, that's so close, it's so exciting      Have you your bag packed, sitting ready just in case??

Well, my story. It's not terribly exciting but interesting to me and DH......
We were at MIL's house yesterday evening and sitting in the kitchen with MIl and the 3 SIL's of the apocolypse   . SIL 3 remarked on JLo having twins. SIL 1 said "All these big shot celebrities are all going for IVF now" as if it was like having an elective C-section. DH said "I am sure it's not through choice, it must have been the only alternative". MIL said "it's not right. I don't agree with IVF, you are just interfering with nature. If you were meant to have children, you would and if you can't, then that is God's way. I wouldn't do IVF, I would sooner adopt". SILs 1 2 & 3 all agreed. I was a bit shocked to say the least so DH said, "Well, fi it's the only way...." Then they started chatting about one of my nephews classroom assistants who had been trying for 2 years SIL 1 declared "She may give  up after all that time and stop messing about" So I said "that's all well and good, you all sitting passing judgement. You have your families" And they replied they would have accepted it and got on with life. Then they turned on SIL 3 and that she would need to hurry up with baby No. 2. SIL3 said there would be no more she was happy with 1. so SIL 2 said "An only child is a lonely child" Then some nephews started fighting and conversation was over. 

They really have no inkling as to what we are facing. I have never told them (and now I never will!!!) but the thought that people have difficulty and are desperate for a child really doesn't register with them. I wonder what they would say if they knew it was so close to home?  Funny, I always thought MIL would oppose adoption, but then she doesn't realise how close to home it is. If it came to adoption for us, would she still think the same way? After all, DH is the only son and it falls on us to produce a son to carry on the family name......... Either way, they were just is narrow-minded and ignorant about it all and I am just staggered by it. It has really never crossed their minds that we might be having difficulty . 

But, heyho, what do you do. It's safe to say, we will never tell them unless it is absolutely avoidable. I feel sad (for them) that they are so opinionated without considering everything, just sitting back, being pass-remarkable and judgemental on a subject they have no knowledge or understanding of. Truthfully, i am disappointed in MIL's attitude as well. But, like I say, what can you do. 

On a lighter note, called in to SIL1's house on Sat afternoon and 2 nephews were running round in their pants, playing sumo wrestlers      Too funny.


----------



## Fionab

Gemma, I'm sure that you are disappointed but you are better waiting another week and making sure everything is right.

Sunny, 11 days to go, how long will they keep you in, is it any longer because you have twins?

Weeza, choc brazil nuts sound good and I have some left over from Christmas!  I couldn't find any pineapple juice but then I read about some debate over drinking it during 2WW so just as well I didn't get any.  I have heard people saying about not doing IVF so we have avoided telling lots of people.  It is easy for people who have had their children to say that as they never know what problems we all have had.  I find people become afraid to ask you if you are having children after a while.  If you get pregnant via IVF will you tell them then or just leave it?

Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Truthfully Fiona, I really don't know. I probably would have told them, but after that conversation, I'm not so sure. I have told very few people, my sis, and  3 friends. My parents don't know yet. The thing with my IL's is that they are very black and white, if you know what I mean and they can be incredibly judgemental and opinionated on subjects they have NO understanding of, such as IVF. I don't know why I am surprised by it. I suppose I am a little disappointed in them and feel like there is an even bigger chasm between us now. It's just hearing them say it all out loud........


----------



## MaryC

Hello all,

I'm in great form now!! don't you just love these crazy hormones!! 

Weeza, well done you on not ripping their heads off there and then!!  No doubt you and DH discussed it later, what did he make of it all? I'm sure he was embarrassed and that was just for starters!!
If I were you I would wait and tell them once your baby is born, when the MIL is cradling her new grandchild and loving it then say do you still think fertility tx is not a good idea? as that is a fertility baby!, then wait and see how dumb struck she would be!!!   
That was a very hard situation to be in, having to listen to all that rubbish and ignorance, well done on staying strong and being able to see that you are the far bigger person, also remember you will have the last laugh, revenge is a dish best served cold!!! (I hope that doesn't make be sound too hard!!, I'm not!! )

Fiona, I'm really liking the idea of sitting in the cafe and watching Trish do all the work!! 

I hope your all having a cheerful afternoon like me. I know I'm sounding crazier by the minute!!!  :

Mary


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone,

I am baaaaack!!!!! Well I was only away (from the computer) for three days but it feels like forever since I have been on.

Was at the coast for the weekend with friends and then did their engagement shoot while we were there. Psycho weather....the worst conditions I have ever faced. Good job they are friends!!!!! Weeza I took some cute pics of their dog just for you 

Got my period yesterday. It didn't really bum me out or anything, I am numb to it now! 

I am off to skip through the 20 pages I missed and I shall be back!!!


----------



## wee emma

haha i did it i did it i did it !!!!!!!!

well to be truthful, DH did it because when i did the nipping my skin between my fingers thing and pressing the needle on my tummy, the world went cold and i thought i was going to hit the carpet.

he doesn't like needles either but its a small one so it didn't freak him out so much. he said he'll do the rest too, so i'm soooo glad that at least one of us was brave enough.

i covered my eyes, counted to 10 and left fingernail marks in my forehead...

oh i hope its worth it.

Sunny, I'm in Lisburn.


----------



## weeza82

Yay, good for you EE (your whole name is very long to type!!!) That's the first one over, always the worst. The schoolyard song came into my head "First the worst, second the best, 3rd the one with the hairy chest"   

Hey Janners, I was wondering why you were so quiet. How was the coast apart from desperatley windy and rainy? Lovely doggy pics for me to adore!!!!!

Mary, you are still sounding slightly crazed (Don't hurt me, please don't hurt me). DH just rolled his eyes. He is used to their rantings and ravings now. I too am used to the ILs talking out of their ass, but this one was just a bit too close to home for comfort. But, I LOVE your idea of MIL cradling baby and me dropping the bombshell. Yyyyeeeeeessssssss (in a Mr. Burns style voice   ) Evil ideas are taking over my head now....     I can feel an evil laugh coming on.........


----------



## wee emma

thanks   

one down...


----------



## janners1

OK here we go with my 3-day catchup!!!!!!

Fiona - WOOHOO!!!!!!!! Great news, I am so excited for you. I am thinking very positive baby filled thoughts and floating them your way! I'm so doing acupuncture and drinking tons of water when it's my go!

Walsh - Hi and welcome to the NI thread!! I am going to Origin for ICSI, have just had my initial appointment so far and am very impressed.

MaryC - good for you joining the gym!!!!!!! That's the first step LOL! Sorry your hormonals are so up and down today! I am tired and grumpy today, although I forced myself into going to spin class and I feel in better form now. I bet you will feel better after doing one of your exercise tapes!    

Trishy - I didn't make it to the fayre as I was away all weekend    I knew there would be loads of other photogs there so I decided not to do it this year. I saw you in GMINI mag!! Weeza I see that you saw us too!! I loved what they wrote in my wee bit, I thought it was really well done. They are a good mag. Glad the wedding show went well for you, I hope you get a lot of biz out of it. I should put a link to your site on mine, can you send me your URL again?    

Galaxy girl - I might be going in April/May too. I can't make up my mind though...I keep thinking I might be better putting it off till September when wedding season is over and I am not stressed out. Argh...I can't decide!

Shoppingqueen - totally understand your thoughts re:hols. I was to start tx in April but then I am headed to America in June for my neice/nephew being born...so I am wondering if I should delay tx because of this. 

ANYONE WANT TO MAKE MY DECISION FOR ME!!!!    

Cate - I was also told by the doc that flying when preg is harmless, not when you are heavily pregnant though. 

Kate - Woohoo that you got AF and can sort your date for tx!!!!!!

Weeza - OMG doc Farrag wanted me to have an internal scan on day 2 of my cycle!!!!!! I just refused point blank - I would have been mortified. I know he is a doc and stuff, but he is also a man and I just don't need anyone going in there when i have got my period! I am horrified at your MILs and SILs conversation - how frickin' well judgmental are they??!!! GEEZ they must be pretty blessed and perfect people to never have to make the life altering decisions we are all faced with. Good on your for not flipping the lid, unfortunately I would have lost it and reddened their faces!!!!!! Thankfully no-one has ever spoke this way in front of me before!!!    

Gemma - sorry you have to wait a while longer for ET. It'll be worth it in the end  

Emmaelizabeth - glad you finally got your first injection over you!!!!  

OK I think I am caught up. Hi to everyone else, hope the form is good!! Some random thoughts from me:

• Disappointed that Juno didn't win anything at the Oscars
• Sonny smells like something has crawled up his ass and died
• Loving some of the Oscars fashion
• The sticky toffee pudding in the Ramore rocked my world on Sat night
• I am sooooo sick of coldness and rain. I just want to feel some heat on my skin!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Re Oscars: Juno won Best Original Screenplay, not one of the biggies, but not to be sniffed at either. 

Re Oscars fashion: Tilda Swinton. Fashion Renegade or Fashion Disaster. You decide   (I really can't)   
Liking: Anne Hathaway (post box red with flowery assymetrical strap over 1 shoulder)
Marion Cotillard: fabulous
Jennifer Garner: love the whole package, hair, makeup, everything
Jessica Alba: how to glam up a baby bump
Julie Christie: the dress
Hilary Swank
Helen Mirren
Heidi Klum

Not liking: 
Cameron Diaz: too pale
Nicole Kidman: boring dress with a ridiculous necklace   why?
Julie ChristieL the gloves WTF?

Need to see more pics of the badly dressed. 

I am used to SILs. They think they are so right, with perfect lives. But they have no idea. THey have no idea that they have no idea!!!! (IYKWIM).  I really like Mary's idea of going "Surprise!!!! It's an IVF baby!!!!" to see their reaction   It is my greatest fear in life that I turn out like them      

SIL1 asked me to take the nephews ice skating. Her DH won't and she has a "bad back" which is not that bad by any means. (If you can still hoover and wash windows up a ladder, it is not crippling pain   ). I don't mind, I took them to the zoo for the first time last summer. It blew their minds   But those are the sorts of things a parent should be doing, not an auntie, no matter how much fun it is for me.


----------



## MaryC

Janners, I have just finished my first fitness dvd workout and I feel great! maybe starting to understand your fitness mania!! I got two dvds, I did the Rosemary Conley 'whole body workout' today. I thought it would be good to start with her as she is that bit older so can't bounce about like the 20 year olds!! it was very good and not hard on my joints. I'll have to wait and see what state their in tomorrow! 
The other dvd is Nell McAndrews 2008, I think she looks so fab!! I'm going to wait until my fitness level has increased or that I actually have a fitness level, as i think her dvd will be harder.
Loved some of the oscars dresses too!
I understand that's a hard decision regarding going away in June, maybe you could just delay the ET part of the tx and have it when you return, of course you then have to deal with the whole defrosting issue put it could work out OK time wise!

How long should a 'standard' (if there is such a thing!!) tx take from d/reg to EC to et 

Mary


----------



## janners1

I think Tilda Swinton is just freaky looking, I don't understand her look at all!!!    

I really wanted Juno to pick up more, it was so worthy. It just wasn't a very exciting Oscars at all this year. Anne Hathaway looked amazing, Jennifer Garner was gorgeous too, oh and Katherine Heigl looked FAB! I am very jealous of Heidi Klum's legs 

Nicole Kidman - yes, hideous. I read on Perez that she was having twins too - has anyone else heard this??

Has anyone seen the video Sarah Silverman made for her boyf Jimmy Kimmel? So funny. Well he made one in response and it is frickin hilarious too! How he got all those A List celebs to appear in it is beyond me!


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, I think the only way to deal with your ILs lack of enthusiasm to do activities with their own children is just be glad they have a fab auntie who will do them, so they don't miss out!!! A big pat on the back for you   
Loved Hilary Swanks dress + Heidi Klum's(I think she is so beautiful!), I would agree with Nicole Kidman not looking great but I don't think she looks great alot of the time!

Mary


----------



## janners1

I'm a senior member now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janners1

Mary, there is not one day in life where I think I really want to exercise. But I force myself into it (harder some days than others...) and I always know I will feel brill when it is over. Must be something to do with the adrenaline! Glad you feel better after yours. Nell mcAndrews does have a lovely figure, she is so toned!

I think a standard tx takes about 6 weeks?

Ooooh my left ear is burning - what does that mean? That someone is saying something good or bad about me??


----------



## weeza82

Yes!!! Am I the only one who doesn't think Nicole Kidman is as all-that as everyone else? The diamonds looked dull against her skin. 

Tilda Swinton, is she all about the acting and refusing to conform to the Hollywood stereotype of beauty Would you not just want to look nice when there are going to be thousands of photographers and lovely looking ladies there? I would but I am weak    

I had heard Nicole Kidman was having twins too. Any names for JLo's yet? Closer mag (I think) had a bit about Katie Holmes getting blood tests done every month to see if she is pg but no luck and Tom is putting the pressure on her. What is wrong with a pee stick and I would be telling  Tom to F**K off, especially after the Scientology "Don't scream" stuff at Suri's birth. 

Haven't seen the Sarah Silverman vid. Must look out for it. 

Thanks Mary, for the pat on the back


----------



## weeza82

Ooooh, I want to be a Senior member


----------



## janners1

Weeza you must be just a couple of posts behind me because we were made full members at exactly the same time!!!

Go on Perez or TMZ .com they both have the Jimmy Kimmel/Sarah Silverman vids. I think Tilda always looks scary. And Nicole's face never moves, she has OD'd on botox almost as bad as Shaz Osborne. 

Did you see the pics of Angelina's little bump? Also rumored to be having twins!!! It's an epidemic in Hollywood!!


----------



## weeza82

Angelina's bump looks like someone has photoshopped it on!! It looks kinda pointy


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, people really don't understand IVF or the whole IF journey.  We should have a section on this board for relatives to help them understand.  

Maryc, your cheerful mood is catching.   The standard length of time is about 5 weeks - you are given the month of treatment then count from your day 21 when you start d/reg to EC then ET 2 days later (though mine was nearly 2 months this time).

Janners, the coast in this weather would be fun but if you made it to the Ramore then that would make up for it, it has amazing food, I lived in Portrush when I was at uni in Coleraine.

Emma, I'm glad that you did manage to get the injection done.  You should find it easier tonight. 

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls 

Thanks Fiona, weeza, hope all goes well on wednesday too so can start the next stage.......Fiona how's the resting going Enjoy the next 2 weeks off work.....

Gemma sorry to hear you have to wait for another week, know how you feel.  

Weeza - i think families can be the worst at times, some can be so insensitive, i think i would have lost the plot, how did you keep so calm?

Good on you emmaelizabeth, the first is always the hardest!

Hi to everyone else Gemma hope all went well.....

Missy xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone!

Where is everyone seeing the Oscars dresses - I could'nt find anything in the papers about it! Mind you am recording something about the Oscars at the minute.

Gemma that's a pity about the wait. This has been a long cycle for you counting the original treatment ! Hope all goes well at the next scan.

I was at GB tonight (I'm a leader in it) and was asked by 2 different girl's if I had any children. when I said no they said oh but are you married ? Then they decided that 'cause I was married I should get something for mother's day anyway. I had to explain that it doesn't work like that. Sweet of them but depressing for me!

Weeza I can't believe that conversation you had with the IN laws. I would have cried for a week. I'm really impressed you managed to not let it affect you. I didn't realize people still felt that way about fertility treatment. Kind of makes you scared to tell people. 

Janners pick the time that suits you best, but don't wait for ever! Their will always be something to put it off for. I was so scared about starting treatment. But defiantly felt better once I did. 

Right I'm off to google the oscars


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,

just a quick hallo and welcome to Walsh  

will catch up properly tomorrow, hope tou are all ok,

take care,

Dahlia x


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Ladies, 

I know you’re a wealth of information so I wonder could I pick your brains please.  I am due to soon start IVF in the Royal in the near future.  Do you know if the Royal offer Blastocyst 5 day transfer?  I know this can have a better success rate but I also know you can risk loosing your embryos by going with this option.  I checked the Origin Web site and see they offer Blastocyst but I am unsure about the Royal. Maybe you could enlighten me.
Thank you in advance. GemmaC


----------



## angel83

Good Morning Ladies

I live in lovely Derry, and i have a review appointment at altnagelvin on Tuesday 4th March (7days). I was on clomid for 4 cycles and Tamoxifen for 1 cycle. I am pretty sure that on Tuesday we will be referred to the RVH for IUI. Does anyone have any idea whast the process is and how long the wait would be for IUI.

I am thinking of ringing RVH just to find out, as we are considering going to SIMS in Dublin if the wait is too long.

Angel83


----------



## Fionab

Missy, I'm resting ok.  Good luck with your scan on Wednesday.  I hope that you get a date for starting stims when you are there.

Gemmac, welcome to the board.  I never asked about blastocyst transfer.  They do by default go with a day 2 ET after collection.  It would be worth phoning your consultant or the nurses.  

Angel, I have never had IUI so can't help you on this one.  I would ring the admin department of RFC to see.  Would this be on the NHS as you could always go to Sims while waiting on NHS appointment.

Fiona


----------



## angel83

Thanks Fiona

Im so happy for you that you have got this far, and i really hope your little beanies stay strong...   

I have just called the RVH and for the initial consultant appointment the waiting list is 13weeks - treatment waiting lists are discussed at this appointment apparently. So by my working out i will be seen by 3rd June 2008. So at least i can set my sights to something. The lady i spoke to said if i call back in an hour or so, she will find out a rough guide for me how long the IUI list is... 

Angel83


----------



## Trishy

Hi everyone.  I really am finding it hard to keep track of all the conversations!  I am busy in work most of the day then DH on the computer at home all evening so getting very little time to keep up to date!  But I will try my best.

Weeza - first up I am soooooooo angry for you!   I cannot get my head around the things your MIL and SIL's are all saying.  Who the hell do they think they are speaking like that.  Did it never cross their pea-sized brains that the reason you are sitting there with DH and no kids might just mean they should be careful what they are saying just incase you are one of the billions of people who have trouble conceiving?  And as for your MIL saying IVF is wrong well I would have turned round there and then and told them that you think it is one of the most amazing discoveries ever made and that you and DH are taking full advantage of the benefits.  I would love to have seen their faces if you said that!  Saying that I totally understand you not wanting their sympathetic (and totally pathetic) faces staring at you and giving you false sympathy.
       

I am so lucky I have supportive families on both sides.  I told them all straight away what was happening and MIL paid for most of this first attempt.  She didn't even like to ask if we wanted kids incase there were problems so was great when we told her what was happening.  And my own parents are behind us all the way and agree it's amazing what doctors can do now.  Did you not tell anyone because you know what they are like?  I think you should tell your parents because they can be such a support when you need it.  Or will they react like DH's parents?  Did DH not tell his Mum to shut up??

Ohhhh I am sooo angry!! 

Fiona and Mary - don't you go thinking you can sit and watch me working out from the cafe!!  Fiona I will let you off but Mary get your ass in there with me!!

Fiona I am still so excited for you!  Keep those feet up! 
Mary how are the hormones today?  DH kicked you out of bed to sleep with the dog yet?!

Emma E - huge congratulations!  Well done for getting that first injection over you.  It's a very emotional step and to be honest while I was injecting I could not connect drugs with a baby in my brain so I understand what you are going through.  Only now that I am waiting for ET can I start to think 'baby'.  So take it one step at a time and it will all get easier to take.

Heh Janners - glad you had a nice break.  My decision, seeing as you ask, would be not to put off the treatment any longer than necessary.  You will be surprised how many various delays can happen at different stages and you may well get back from America and due to one thing or another treatment may well only be starting anyway rather than delaying it and then realising you never had to delay it in the first place.  Also as someone else said there will always be something that you could put treatment off for but you will only regret it when you come to a certain date and think "I could have finished treatment by now after all".  Do I make any sense??   Will send you a PM later re website.  DH is very impressed by yours!

Galaxy - I think you should get a present too!!!! Just because you deserve it!  But yes that would be very upsetting but sweet too of those girls.

Angel - If you are as impatient as most of us here and there is any way you can afford it, I would get yourself on the NHS list and then go private one time while you are waiting.  It helps to feel you are doing something but I know it's expensive so not always possible.

Hi to everyone else I missed.


----------



## angel83

Hiya Trishy

I think you are right we will try 1 go with SIMS before NHS comes up. But RVH told me today that its 13weeks for initial consultation and then 6month for IUI list. So we would be getting treatment in December.

Might hold out for nhs.

When is your FET?

Angel83


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Well I'm in great form today, it's my Wedding Anniversary!! I got lovely flowers delivered to me which was a real surprise as I had told DH my fancy new shoes I bought last week were his anniversary present to me!!  I'm very good to myself!!   

Trish, the hormones have settled down today but I think I may have passed them on to you, my ranting has rubbed off on you!! good on you girl!!!  

Angel, let me know how you get on at SIMs as I may go there if I need IUI, I know it's alot cheaper than up here!

A big welcome to Gemma C 

Fionab, I hope your still taking it easy with your feet up.   

Emma Eliz well done with the injection, the first is always the hardest. If DH is happy to do the injecting then let him so you don't get all stressed.

Weeza, where are you today? your usually the first on in the morning!!!

I hope everyone is keeping well today.

Mary


----------



## angel83

No Problem Mary

Just recieved there info pack this week and it all looks good.

We are going to wait till after our appointment on Tuesday before sending our paperwork back.

How have you been Hun?


----------



## MaryC

Hi Angel,

Are you on your 2ww at the moment? I'm on mine!! clomid 4th cycle don't think it has worked this month but will have to wait and see will probably keep at the clomid for another month and then maybe talk to consultant about IUI.

I hope your feeling better now and the down feelings have passed, I know this whole process is very frustrating. I got preg last time on 50mg clomid, this time I'm up to 150mg and still no joy!!!!  

Mary


----------



## angel83

Hiya Mary

Im due my AF on Friday and im sure its on its way.

The tamoxifen has definitly helped my moods. Clomid left me feeling so helpless. But im doing good now. 

I had no side effects this cycle, it was fab.

Angel83


----------



## MaryC

Does Tamoxifen work the same way as clomid? Did either drug make you ovulate?


----------



## angel83

Its just the same as Clomid.

I already Ovulate anyway - its being used as a boost for me. Consultant said more targets for DH sperm,


----------



## MaryC

OMG girls forgot to mention, remember the baby I told you about a couple of weeks ago that was two weeks old and still didn't have a name, even though it was a clomid baby so they had loads of time to prepare!! well at four weeks old it still doesn't have a name!!!!!!   

Mary


----------



## angel83

Thats a SIN - Poor wee baby


----------



## janners1

Good afternoon ladies     

Mary I think Weeza left the board in a rage cause she isn't a senior member yet LOL!!!      (j/k Weeza)

Galaxy girl - I think you are right. I am just making excuses because I am chickening out...like my HSG was the biggest thing I have ever been through (LOL - I'm never sick or in hospital or anything), so EC kinda terrifies me. I know I will freak out worse than Trishy, I'm sure of it!!!!

Trishy - You are definitely right, I know it. If I do put it off I know I will look back and think "why did I do that, what was I thinking??".

Mary - congrats in your anniversary, ah your DH is so sweet to you, as are you to yourself!!!!!! 

Gemma C - I can't help you out I'm afraid, just wanted to say  

Angel and Mary - here's a little sprinkling of baby dust since you are in your tww!


----------



## angel83

Thank you Janners - Your too kind


----------



## Fionab

Angel, it is always good when you have a date to aim for.

Trishy, I thought that was a good idea to sit in the cafe!!!  I ventured into town today to post a letter and went into a few shops beside where I was parked - how are there so many people in town during the week!!

Mary, congratulations on your anniversary.  Poor wee baby with no name - do you not have to register the birth soon?  Are they disagreeing on names or had they assumed it would be a boy when it was a girl (or vice versa).

Janners, I can now say that EC is not scary, I did have a bad experience the first time, but this time was easy.  They were giving me more pain relief and I thought to myself that it wasn't sore so did I really need more but thought it better to keep quiet!  I didn't have a HSG so I can't compare the two of them.

Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Hey you guys!!!!! 

How's it going? Been in meetings all morning. Boo. Only had time for a quick glance but no chance to reply to anyone, so i shall make it up  now. 
YOu shall not get rid of me that easy!!! I am around for the long term  

Mary, Happy Anniversary    Are we allowed to ask how many years?  You are indeed very good to yourself   I can't believe it about that poor child. Are they just referring to it as "the baby"? Or does it have a nickname, like Michael Jacksons son Blanket? 

GemmaC welcome to the board. Hope your IVF goes your way    Unfortunately i can't help with the enquiries, but I usually have an anecdote or 2 to distract you for a while!  

Angel, good luck for the review next week. Derry to Dublin, you will be doing some miles!!! 

Fiona, hope you're taking it handy!! How have you been puttin gin your time? What have you been watching?

Trishy, thanks for being so cross for me   Pea-sized brains is hitting the nail on the head   and no it would NEVER EVER occur to them that we might be having trouble. Definitely a case of speaking without thinking, constantly. I like Mary's idea, when they are cradling our babe just casually dropping it into conversation "You know the way you said IVF is all but the devils work? Yeah, IVF baby in your arms right there". Told DH last night and he loves it   . I have never told them cos I really don't need the hassle of them. SILs understanding of anything is so limited. One nephew is autistic and his mum is unreal about it. She says he has these funny wee notions, when it the autism manifesting itself and she doesn't even understand that. It makes my blood boil  . But they are who they are. I am a totally different stronger person than them and probably better fit to cope with all this than them. DH doesn't need them or his mum to know either, it would be such hardwork, when we could live the "easy" life without them knoeing as we do now. I will probably tell my parents eventually, but not just yet. My mum and I don't have the closest of relationships. I have never been able to go to her with personal problems, like if DH and I fell out or something like that. She didn;t seem to deal with me growing up that well, especially over things like periods, boys, needing new bras but seemed to manage with my younger sis ok. But don't go feeling sorry for me, cos thr family isn't that supportive or approachable!!!! I have Dh and FF, what more could I need!!!   You are all very lucky to have such supportive familes and I am sure it's all a great help to you. 

Janners, you will have to bite the bullet someday and just go for the tx, but not till I am Senior member  

Hi to everyone else, Dahlia, Cate, krazykate, Sunny, galaxy girl and glitter girl. Sorry if I have missed anyone but I wish you love as well


----------



## angel83

Thanks Fiona and Weeza

Im hoping Dublin isnt necessary but i know that im being very optimistic.


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, quick question about HSG that popped into my head during a meeting   ..... Do you have to wear one of those horrible gowns that ties at the back and shows your bum?


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, my only concern with people who don't understand or agree with IVF, is that they would treat the baby differently.  That is my biggest fear as we haven't told some family members either and I don't if or when we will.  Maybe (and I hope I am) worrying unduly.

I have been watching movies on Sky and I had the falling in love dvd - which wasn't great.  I have to watch Miss Potter as well, I 
saw it in the cinema but got on DVD at Christmas and must watch again - it will give me a great excuse for a cry!

The new Dr Marilyn Glenville book 'Getting pregnant faster' is in Banana Bookshop at the Outlet for £3.99 but there didn't seem to be too many left (I think it was about £10 to buy and 6 in Amazon) if anyone is interested.

Angel, you have to be optimistic to keep going with this.

Fiona


----------



## weeza82

I know what you're saying Fiona. I heard someone saying IVF twins weren't as special as natural twins once     . People can be so hurtful. And I would be afraid of someone thinking differently of the child BUT at the same time, i would want people to know that this child was so-longed for and so-loved that their parents fought  a huge battle for it. BUt, I am juxtaposing now, who knows what I will say when the day comes


----------



## janners1

Fiona - aw I loved Miss Potter. It was a lovely movie. Very sad too.

I skyplus movies and have them on when I am editing. So people's wedding albums always remind me of a movie!!!!!!!

Weeza will you be getting your HSG in Craigavon? They seem to do it on a certain day and 3 or 4 girls in at a time. You go into a wee cupboard room and put on the delightful gown where your ass hangs out the back and then wait, depending on where you are in line. The only thing I didn't like was waiting in that wee cupboard you could hear the other girls getting theirs. But also in a way it was good because you knew what to expect. 

OMW Weeza my mum is exactly the same - must be the first daughter going through that stuff it is hard for them to deal with!!! My mum made it so hard for me to talk to her and yet my wee sis and her can talk about anything. It was very hard for me to tell her about us having to get IVF, though in saying that she was grand about it. I told her in an email which was great as she had time to think about her reply before putting foot in mouth. (To anyone reading this who doesn't know, she lives in America so it wasn't weird me emailing her, as I email her everyday!!). 

I told DH at the weekend I might tell his mum because I just feel so bad for her. She is so sweet and lovely and she said to me on Sat "Oh can you just imagine the excitement there will be when you are pregnant!", she is just so excited and looking forward to being a granny and she has no clue that it might be a while. Actually I can talk to her better than my own mum, I just haven't told her because she will get upset and worry about it...and possibly tell people...

Thanks Fiona - I will be sick when I have to go in for EC but I know it will be fine. Deep breathing and big chats with myself!!!!!! (Used to have to do that before weddings LOL!!)

Fiona have you seen The Notebook? I watched it last week and loved it (Ryan Gosling...mmmmm....)

Had Hot Trainer today girls, made the mistake of eating breakfast too late and nearly barfed scrambled eggs over him. Very embarrassing!!!!


----------



## janners1

WEEZA YOU ARE A SENIOR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel83

Girls what are your verdicts on the RVH doctors, im not liking what i read about DR Taub - Can you reccommend someone else?


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, as you say we will wait and see when the time comes - PMA everyone 

Janners, the Notebook was so sad.  I cry at some many films that DH just laughs sometimes as I cry at really silly things!  Woman's prerogative I say  

Angel, we are with Dr McManus but she is currently pregnant and I'm not sure when she will be off on maternity leave.

Fiona


----------



## weeza82

[fly]YAY[/fly]
I'm a Senior member!!! I'm a Senior member!!!!

That's so nice you get on so well with your MIL. WHat did Dh say to your suggestion? That is so weird about your mum as well. I don't know how my mum would take it. Since I got married, she will ring up every so often just to nit-pick and nag at me, when she gets bored of nagging the rest of the family . Don't think I need to add to her nagging list just yet!!!!

I haven't seen the Notebook. It was on the other week on Film 4 but DH whined throught the first 10mins of it about it being all girly and how he wanted to watch Top Gear, so we watched Top Gear (love it so much) 

Janners, you will be fine with EC. The more you think of these things, you worse you get, but just keep thinking about the end result. How much is labour going to hurt compared to EC?       
Did HT know you were close to barfing on him? 

I can't believe you have to wear a crappy, drafty gown     Do you have to sit in the cupboard room with the other girls? What do you mean, you can hear them??

DH laughs at me when I cry. OMG, I watched a bit of Beaches on Sat afternoon inbetween the rugby. haven't seen it in so long, I had a wee cry as well. DH p*ssed himself laughing  Scrubs, when Jordans brother dies but you don't realise it till the end, always makes me cry.


----------



## janners1

DH agreed with me that maybe I should tell her. Just call out and not make a big deal of it to minimise her worry. I have just started feeling bad that she doesn't know and my family do, especially when I talk to her about everything else. I call out with her a couple of times a week and I know it will be hard when I am having tx to keep it from her. 

Oh you should watch the Notebook when you can. DH wouldn't watch it either so I taped it when it was on and watched it on my own. I love it when he is out and I can have a good blub without getting slagged! Men don't understand that we NEED a blub every now and again!

I had to tell HT that I was gonna barf. He was making me roll about on a blinkin' fitness ball doing stomach work and it was pushing the eggs up my gut. He just laughed and said it served me right for eating so late. I will never do that again, it made me really sick. Although the good news is that we looked at my progress chart and I have tripled the weight I can lift with my arms woohoo!!!!!    

   

You sit in your own little cupboard and they don't tell you that you have to sit there till its your turn, so bring a mag or something incase you aren't first. I was second so I heard the first girl having hers, them explaining the procedure and then giving her her results etc. Though that girl had a blocked tube and I heard all that and she was crying and stuff, it freaked me out a bit. I blubbed during mine too though.

Did you see ER on Thurs? How could they make Abbey shag Stanley Tucci!!! It's soooooo wroooong!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janners1

Oh my word I was censored again!!!!!!! I didn't actually write Bleepged!!! What the heck does that mean I wrote  s l a g g ed  off!!!!!!!!


----------



## walsh1363

i cant comment on any of the other doctors at the royal as i have had Joanne mcmanus on the last four cycles and she is OK very gentle at e/c. OMG i saw her last week and didn't notice she was pregnant and i have an appointment in Nov with her someone asked if the royal did blasts they only do day2 or day3 transfer origin will do a day5


----------



## angel83

No Problem Thanks Girls

Any advice on DR Williamson would be great - would love a lady


----------



## MaryC

I just wrote a big long message and it got lost when I tried to post it.


----------



## janners1

Mary hit 'back' on your browser a couple of times and see if it will take you back to the page when you were writing. Sometimes that works!


----------



## niamh32

hi angel
please dont let my post put you off dr traub. as many of the nurses will tell you he has the most experience and is excellent at his job - its just that he is very direct and would have no time for 'bed side manner' as such. dr williamson on the other hand is lovely!! very kind, considerate & gentle. i have only ever had her for scans not ec or et but i think if i had a choice then i would love to have her as my consultant. btw dr traub got me my beautiful dd so he cant be that bad!!

mary happy aniversary!!
weeza congrat on becoming a senior.

niamh


----------



## weeza82

I was in the middle of a big long post and lost it too!!!!!!!!!! May be there is gremlins in the system (love that film!!)

Where was I? Oh yeah, Censors gonna get you, Censors gonna  get you.....What time did you have brekkie? 

I cannot believe anyone would cheat on Luka Kovac      The man is a sex god. He is on my top5     He is all things, tall handsome, good with kids, big strong and manly, caring, just oooooooooooo         

ABout the Docs at the Royal, I haven't been there yet, so I can't comment but I have heard different peoples views here.


----------



## angel83

Well in that case ladies i will just take who i get...


----------



## janners1

Angel doc Traub is meant to be excellent at his job, he is just to the point and direct. I only know this from the other girls here who have been to him, I was referred to him but decided to go to Origin.

Girls if you are writing a long post do it in word and then copy it over!!!!!! I had to do that last night when I was going through the 5 pages I missed so I could flick back and type replies to everyone!!    

I had my brekkie in wee Barneys with DH at 9am!! (Dh works next door to Wee B's I don't know how he survives every day with the gorg smell of chips!!).  Not the best plan when I knew I was meeting HT at 11am!

Luka IS a sex god - you forgot his delicious accent!! Silly Abbey.


----------



## weeza82

Wee Barneys..............hmmmmmmmmmmm

Luka Kovac................hmmmmmmmmmmm

I will go home happy now


----------



## glitter girl

Janners, 

OMG, Please dont talk about wee barneys chips, their sausage supper with peas and gravy is to die for!!! And as for their toasties, i will say no more. So much for my diet, think i will head there for a wee treat this week.


----------



## janners1

The HOT DOGS!!!!!! I always get a hotdog with onions and chips with gravy. YUM!!

Hmmmm I am craving one now!


----------



## glitter girl

Sounds good!!!

I hate it when you cant get a seat in it tho, its sooooooo devastating isnt it? It always seems to be jammed packed!!


----------



## janners1

I know espec on a Friday lunchtime, the perfect day for a Wee B!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls just a quick catch up, have my appointment tomorrow in Origin so am staying in belfast tonight to be a bit closer.  Thought if i leave reading here till tomorrow i will never catch up and good job i did 4 pages later........

Gemmac welcome to the board, good luck with tx.

Mary happy anniversary have a lovely day.  

Angel we have dr williamson for a consultant at rfc, she is lovely, pleasant to talk to and knows her stuff....

Hi to everyone else, mad on here now hard to keep up with names at the mo!!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone 

Angel I had my IUI's at Craigavon so can't help with that. Our consultant at the Royal is Dr. McFaul. Have only met him once but he was very personable and answered all our many questions well.

I had my HSPG or whatever it's called at Craigavon too - it was very weird sitting in that little room in the gown and I could hear everything that was said to the other girl's too - so much for patient confidentiality!  In terms of your AF they will prefer you still to have it - the earlier in your cycle the better they like it. I went on day 14 and I had to really promise I couldn't be pregnant before they would continue. I found it quite sore but have talked to others who have found it no big deal. The difference for EC Janners is that you will be sedated for that and won't remember too much about it at all!
By the way is HT called Neill? If so I think I know him!

My Dh watched the Notebook with me and cried at the end!!!! It is the only time I've ever seen him cry. It is a great film. In fact I read the book before the film came out. My dad recommended I read it and said that he had cried at it!! I must have a lot 0f new men in my life! 

I totally want to go to the Outlet now Fiona - I haven't been in a few months 'cause I keep spending so much every time I go. The book could be a good excuse! I'm in Banbridge for work on Thursday. Yeah!


----------



## Fionab

Walsh, Shopping queen had said that Dr McManus was pregnant so I was prepared for it but she seems to be hiding it or else her bump isn't very big as you can hardly tell.

Angel, I have a friend who was a junior doctor under Dr Traub and she said he was passionate about fertility and helping people so I trust her judgement.  I only had him for one scan and he can be quite straight talking.

Janners, you have made me want chips when I was going to make butternut squash & sweet potato soup but hot dog and chips sound so much better without the onions though.  Where is Wee Barneys??

Missy, good luck for appointment tomorrow.   

Galaxy girl, we seem to be addicted to the Outlet.  We go out for a walk and end up there, can't explain it but it keeps happening!   Do spend more money though.  Their offer of £15 in vouchers for £50 was good, but I kept going back again!!

Fiona


----------



## janners1

Hi GG - yeah it was weird sitting in that wee room listening to the person before you going through it!! I didn't find it sore at all. I think I heard it is slightly more uncomfortable if you do have a blockage? But I didn't so maybe that's why I was fine. Yeah a friend of mine had hers later in her cycle and they asked her the day she went if there was ANY chance she might be preg. She said maybe...they did a test that day and she was!! I had mine later in the cycle too, though we did abstain just to be sure.

No HT isn't Neil though I do know him too! 

Aw how nice that you are surrounded by these new age men!!!!!! I must say my DH cried when he read Marley and Me, but he is more of a sucker for dogs than I am!!

Missy - good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!! It is very hard to keep up here at the mo!


----------



## janners1

Fiona wee Barneys is at the bottom of Portadown High Street - beside Freedom clothing. It is THE BEST chippy in Portadown, worth a trip here if nothing else! The hot dogs rock...the fish rocks....the frys rock...everything in there is good!


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls hope you are all well tonight

Janners – great tip re word, you are genius. I have lost zillions of long posts, it”s very frustrating!!Well done on keeping the gym work up too.Like Trishy says I would jump right in and get started with the treatment as soon as you can. When are you off to the States?

Weeza-congratulations on becoming  a senior member!! Sorry to hear about your MIL and SILs. Like you I have been discreet in who I have told about upcoming treatment. A friend who had IVF a few years ago said it put more pressure on her the more people she told. Dont like to lie but peoples attitude surprise me. At least I am giving them plenty to talk about I am sure!!

Happy Wedding Anniversary Mary-what a lovely surprise getting flowers delivered! Are you doing anything nice tonight? Good luck for the 2ww!

Fiona- you sound very chilled at the moment.Have everything crossed!

Sunny-not long to go now.How exciting to have 2 wee babies soon. I am sure the house is coming down with stuff-2 of everything!

Missy-good luck for tomorrow.

Trishy-hope you are well

Hallo and welcome GemmaC-I think the RFC only do day 2 or 3 transfers from memory.

Emmaelizabeth-well done on the injections!

Hallo also to (deep breath) Shoppingqueen,Galaxygirl,glittergirl,Niamh,buba,Cate,Kate,walsh,Annie,Anita,Angel,Jofi and anyone I have left out-sorry  

No news here I am afraid.Still on the countdown..

Dahlia x


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi i checked with rfc and they dont have the facilities to do blast transfers i asked at my fet.


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to GemmaC.

Me, I'm really finding it hard.  Why have ALL the shops got stuff for Grandmothers for Mother's Day in among things for Mums.  Looked at www.moonpig.com but got message saying my virtual memory is too low or something.  Birthdays and Clintons in Omagh have both got cards for Grandmothers/Nans right next to cards for Mums.  Thought Belfast shops being bigger wouldn't be as bad but no same layout.  Text a friend (she's like a Mum to me and is responsible for Pastoral things) from church to ask if I'm being sensitive or whether there is more for Grandmothers this year and she replied saying that its probably me being sensitive but that it's a natural reaction.

Does anyone know of anywhere else online that I could get a card, don't want e-card, want a proper card to give to Mum on Sunday but if possible avoid the shops.


----------



## nikki289

Hi everyone, a few of you ladies pointed me in the direction of this thread so thank you! I can see i have a lot of catching up to do  
My laptop went a bit crazy so i,m only posting back now, i hope to get to know you all a bit better, I shall go now and have a wee read.

Take care Nikki


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Just a quickie

Missy good luck 4 ur apt 2moro. Mary C happy belated anniversary & Fiona hope ur resting up with those embies on board!

Weeza had my HSG last Feb.  Its much wot the others said - you go into a wee room like a cupboard & on other side of door you get HSG.  Downside 4 me was the girl b4 me - enough said!  TRy to relax as it helps - I just thought "no wussing" as I need this done.  It wasn't too bad but as I'd a blockage it did get quite sore.  The gown leaves u half naked - think you keep bra on - wow whee!  U do feel v undignified so b warned but the staff are really lovely & they give u the result there & then.l
I was shocked at mine but Doc McM said it isn't the most reliable so IF & only If u get bad news it may not be accurate - she says the womb can go into spasm which then appears as tho there's a blockage
The staff are great & its over in 5 mins.  Good luck babes!

Welcome to the thread Nicki

How are u Niamh?  Thinkin of u

Got schedule - start again on 19th March.  Ec planned for 15th April.  

S

xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate i hope im not being harsh but wouldnt it be obvious they would have those two types of card together at the end of the day they dont think of peoples feeling they are just out to make money if i went in and found them not beside the mothers day cards i would think it weird.  I know its hard all my grandparents died before seeing any of their grandchildren get married or seeing any of their great grandchildren but its selfish of us to want to bring them back to this world to suffer pain no matter how much we love them.  You could try ebay they do handmade cards and you could say what you want on it.  your gran will be looking down on you on sunday and during your whole ivf treatment.


----------



## Annie70

Hiya!

Got AF two days ago so have officially started on the BCP bit of the protocol.  EC and ET to be last week in March - hurray. So, shoppingqueen, you'll be just a few weeks after me.

Emma Elizabeth/Janners - I'll be right up there with you lot with the needles panic, I'm a complete wooze with 'em. I've bruised so much on my two acupuncture sessions that the acupuncturist told me I will have craic with the IVF injections.  Just what I needed to hear.

Sunny2007 - are you looking forward to your planned C-section? Great to know date in advance.  I had one with ds though it didn't stop us from turning up at the hospital without the baby clothes / nappies!  

Weeza - did an HSG test on cd 10.  I was v. tense-felt as if I was being burned up there-and squeezed the poor u/s technician aid's hand off. The really painful part was very short, about half a minute. Didn't have any blockages though. Good news is that quite a few people fall pregnant the same or following month after the HSG as it clears them out so try to focus on that!  

Glad to hear that Wee Barneys is still going - I must call in this summer when I'm back. Is Freedom clothing new? When is Mother's Day back home? I try to send my mum a card then rather than at the N. American time as she doesn't appreciate it.

Hope all is going smoothly, Fionab - keep us posted. 

How's the gym/swimsuit working out, Mary C? Was your long lost mail all about that I just bought myself a great Lululemon yoga/gym top today - it was frivolous as it's tight, and I'm really hoping that my IVF1 will work next month. I'm so fed up not getting things that I like in the offchance that I actually will fall pregnant!

Take care the rest of youse,


----------



## weeza82

Good morning girls, I won't be about much today as I am in all day training. Boring. But thought I would say a quick good morning  

Sunny, how long is it now? 8 or 9 days? Good luck at your appointment I think it's today. 

Annie, thanks for the tips on the HSG, Janners had said the same thing so   . I will be Day 6 of my cycle, so just past AF comfortably (for me) and not too far into the cycle for them   Excellent news about your dates, how exciting!!!! WIll be thinking of you     

Missy good luck for you rappointment today and I hope you are back on the rollercoaster soon,   

Welcome to the thread Nikki and hope we can be of some help.

Have to go now but will be back later to catch up with everyone else, i haven't forgotten you!!!


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Welcome to Nikki! 

OMG girls I went out to the Halfway house (Banbridge) for my dinner and it was so gorgeous, DH and I couldn't actually remember the last time we went out for a meal on our own!!! Girls this is all ahead of you!!! we eat out every weekend but DD is always with us or else we go out with friends, it was such a novelty to be on our own!! The only thing is I was soooooo stuffed after the meal, and only ate half my fillet steak!!! but I felt so sick by the time i got home and all through the night, actually even this morning still stuffed!!! What a glutten I am!!!! 

Weeza, my big long post that I lost was mostly me ranting, so no change there then!!!!  I can't believe people have those attitudes to fertility babies, I have never come across anyone with that attitude!! and if I did I would put them in their place quick sharp (even if I didn't have fertility issues, I'm very opinionated if you hadn't noticed!!). I have not time for that kind of ignorance!

Janners, are you in panic that Galaxy girl might actually know your HT

Sunny, you still haven't told us if you have any crazy cravings? or maybe you can't type at the moment as your tucking into a fresh pot of soil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Fionab, I was one of those people pottering about the town yesterday!

Hi to Kate, Jofi, Dahlia, Trish, Anita, Galaxy girl, Glitter girl, S/Q, Annie, Niamh, missy, Gemma, Gemma C, Angel and anyone else I have forgotten.

Mary


----------



## angel83

Good morning Mary

Hope you can manage to eat breakfast this morning, lol

So what is you CD today?


----------



## GemmaC

Hi all, 

Thank you so much for your warm welcome, its heart warming.  You’re all such a friendly bunch. Walsh and Sunny, thank you for your reply to my “blast” question, I guess its 2/3 day transfer only then.  
I am afraid my internet access is limited so please excuse if my posts are sporadic. 

My story so far is we are ttc for 3 yrs and we are due to start our first Cycle of IVF (NHS funded)  in March.  Our consultant in the Royal is Dr. Boyle. We had our first consultation with Dr. Boyle in Summer 06 and we were put on the waiting list for IVF in December 06 and I got my letter requesting Feb period date at the beginning of the month.

I am due to start sniffing on the 8 March, one puff 4 times a day for one month, is this the usual length of time to be sniffing? I know a few of you ladies have been on longer due to the Royals holiday schedule. Then 10days on stim injection.  Feeling excited and apprehensive! 

I hope your all coping well with the various stages your at. 
Sunny – Not long now to go!! I am sure you so excited! 
FionaB- I am sure your counting down the day now till your test day and analyzing every twinge.  Really hoping this is your month!
Walsh – thank you for your reply reg blast. I have come in a bit late so I am unsure what stage you are at?
Trishy- I hope your coping well waiting, what a brilliant result with egg collection, 26 eggs, brilliant! 
Cate-I am sorry to hear your feeling down since your Grans death. I am sure its hard for you being away from your family at this time.
Weeza82 – looking forward to your anecdote or 2 to distract me for a while, ha ha
Janners – maybe we will be cycling at the same time – have you a date yet for your March cycle?
MaryC- Hope you 2ww is going well for you +++
Niamh32 – my heart goes out to you, I am so sorry for your loss. I trust you are getting time to take it easy at the moment. 
ShoppingQueen – Not long now till you IVF cycle, do you have a date to start?
Annie70 – hope your going good with your cycle!

My apologies if I have forgotten anyone, or mixed up detail! Try to get my head around all the name!! 
GemmaC


----------



## angel83

Hi GemmaC

Good luck with the treatment. It all seems to be moving along quickly for you...

Im kinda in limbo at the moment. I have my review appointment on Tuesday at Altnagelvin Hospital. Im pretty sure we will be referred for IUI. And i guess that this will happen at the RVH. I dont think Altnagelvin do this procedure. 

I spoke to the RVH yesterday and they told me its 13weeks wait for initial app then 6mths - 1yr for iui wait.

angel83


----------



## Fionab

Janners, I think Wee Barneys should give you commission, you will have us all there sooner or later!!  Will try it next time I am in Portadown.

Cate, your virtual memory problem could be that you have too many windows open at once, try going into Moonpig with nothing else open and it might work.  Did you try the Carlisle in Omagh they might have a different layout to the chain tye card shops.

Welcome to the board Nikki

Sharon, glad you have got your date for 19th March, it won't be long coming in.  

Annie, glad you got your date for EC. Mothers Day is this Sunday, 3rd March.

Maryc, is ther always so many people in town during the week?  I'm so out of touch with Banbridge during the week I was expecting it to be empty especially when I got a park on the street outside SuperValu.  The Halfway is nice, you deserve a night out to celebrate your anniversary.

Gemmac, the normal time to be downregging is about a month so that would be right.  I only had to sniff twice a day (with 1 puff in each side) at 12 hour intervals, do you have to do sniff again during the day?

I'm just deciding which DVD to watch today - hard life!!  I'm feeling positive most of the time but every so often I think that it is all over.

Fiona


----------



## Fionab

Just realised I am now a gold member so hopefully that is a good luck sign.  Feeling happy now so bubbles to you all!!

Fiona


----------



## janners1

Morning everyone!!

I have spent the morning designing a baby book with newborn photos. It has made me extremely broody   

The puppers are getting extra hugs today!!

Fiona, I am definitely a big fan of Wee Barneys - that's the real reason I spend so much time in the gym!!!!!

GemmaC - I have to phone Origin when I get my next period, which will be in exactly 27 days I think!! So yeah I should be starting end of March sometime. I think we were told 21 days of sniffing, but I could be wrong!

MaryC - you are all welcome to come and ogle HT along with me - it will certainly brighten your day!!!! Mind you, it will also make you feel like a pervy old woman LOL!!!! (It does me)!!!    

Mmmm the Halfway House is lovely - I'm always stuffed to the gills when I leave there too!!!!!

Hi Weeza!!!!!!! Shoppingqueen is right about you being loads more fertile right after the HSG!!!!

Shoppingqueen glad you got your schedule and have a date to look forward to!

Annie - I can't believe you bruised so much with the acupuncture!!!!! I've never heard of that before! I bruise like a peach, I am always covered in bruises. My friend's dog jumped up on me the other night and honestly I have a big paw shaped bruise on my thigh! Freedom has been around for maybe 6-7 years? It's a young person's clothes shop, sells diesel/gstar type clothing. Mother's Day is this Sunday!

Hi Dahlia! - I'm off to Vegas on 10th March for a photography course. Then I am home for two days and I head off to PA to see my family! I can't wait because they don't know we are coming!!!!!

Cate - Shut down some programs when you are surfing the web, and also make sure your trash is emptied. This is the worst culprit for using up memory. Try http://www.remind4u.com for a nice mother's day card. I gotta agree with Sunny, it does make sense that ALL the mother's day cards are placed together, no matter who they are for. But you are just sensitive to it at the moment. Couldn't you send someone else in to pick it up for you? Or make your mum one, like my DH made me a quality VDay card with just a sheet of printer paper and a biro. Took him less than 30 seconds. He was rather proud of it to be honest.

Hello to everyone else!!!!!!! Fiona - hope the 2ww is going well and you are enjoying your time off work. It always amazes me when I am out and about how many people are in the shops! I'm like, do these people not have jobs to go to??!!! Markies especially - that place is busy constantly! Enjoy your DVD and take it easy!

I'm off to get ready for spin class. Have been working since 6am and my head is wrecked - all I can see is babies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janners1

Congrats Fiona, I blew you some bubbles in celebration!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GemmaC

Fiona, I have to do one puff on one side 4 times a day, so I guess that works out the same. Did you have may side effects? Its bound to be hard staying positive all the time, I think your doing an excellent job so far! Enjoy your DVD, hope you have a wee hot water bottle to keep you company.

Janners, that great, not long now till you get started. We will only be a few weeks behind each other. 

Hi Angel, the waiting list are so long in the Royal. We really could do with another clinic in Northern Ireland. Would it speed things along any if you went private for your initial app, I am not sure?
GemmaC


----------



## Fionab

Gemma

That would end up being the same thing with the amount of spray.  Are you on Synarel?

I only had really bad tiredness after about 2.5 weeks of spray and this lasted about a week.  I did have night sweats but that was it.  Everyone is different with the side effects so just take it easy and don't plan too busy a schedule.

Fiona


----------



## angel83

Af has just arrived Again  

GemmaC im not sure would it?


----------



## Cate1976

Card problem is sorted, Spar shop near me has cards and most of them are for Mums with a few for 'like a mum'.  I know that it's to be expected that cards for Nans will be next to cards for Mums.  The thing that really upset me was that Clintons have got heart shaped pillows.  The one in Belfast had one for Grandmother in between 2 for Mum.  I saw it and legged it close to tears.  Will try emptying trash can which I think has got quite a bit of stuff in it.  I only had the one window open at the time.  It could also be that my boradband is being sluggish at times but I think that's due to mostly being on in the evenings and using an extension cable (only 1 plug in socket in house).  There are plans for wireless soon.  DH and I are going to apply for one of the houses that Habitat for Humanity have got in the park, it'll be through co ownership and is the only way that we'll be able to own our own home.  If succesful, we'll be moving in end May/beginning-mid June.  The house is across the park so we'll be able to move small stuff like boxes ourselves and then get friends to move big stuff.


----------



## angel83

Hi Cate 

We also bought our home by co-ownership years ago, and they were fab. We have since bought them out.


----------



## janners1

Angel sorry AF arrived    

Cate - glad you got your card issue sorted!! And how exciting that you might be buying a house!!!

Thanks for all the bubbles Fiona (and anyone else who blew them!) - I am over 200 now, woohoo!!!

      

Boot camp circuits tonight girls - if any of you new fitness fanatics want to come (Mary/Trishy etc.) I will happily share HT with you


----------



## angel83

Thanks Gemma and Janners.

Its great to know i can chat on here.


----------



## walsh1363

hi there i was on synarel for the first 3 treatments and superfact(spelling sorry) for the forth they changed the drugs and give  me the superfact anytime so much better than synarel i didn't have any mood swings or night sweats it was a pain having to take it 4 times daily good luck on joining the rollercoaster


----------



## Trishy

Hello everyone.  This board is so busy I am getting really annoyed with people in work because I can't get online and keep track of everything!!  I mean they seriously expect me to work when I have serious issues to discuss with you all such as Janner's HT!!!

OK going to go now and take Janners advice and have a word page open while reading back 10 billion pages...so expect a massive message from me soon!!

Love to all!!


----------



## angel83

Well Gemma i took your advice and i called the Royal again.

I was given Dr mcfauls telephone number and i called. His secretary was lovely, she advised me that the wait for him at the moment is 4weeks. £120 for the appointment. She told me that if i call up on the 7th March i can speak directly to him to find out if it is worth my while seeing him private or not.

Dr McManus is 1week wait @ £130.

So that sounds good. Will get a chat to DH tonight.

Any reports on Dr mc Faul or dr mc manus would be great.

Angel83


----------



## MaryC

LOL   ;  Janners , this is my reaction to even the suggestion that I would attend a 'Bootcamp' HT or no HT!! I will leave the heavy stuff to you but thank you for the invitation. 
I actually think you really only want to see Trish and i in pain, it's all part of some sick plan of yours!!   I have just finished my home workout though, so you are rubbing off on me!!  A bit frustrated that I can't do more with my wonky joints!! 

Angel, sorry your A/F arrived don't worry I'm sure I'll be shortly after you!! I'm CD 31 today.

Fionab, the town is always busy, you should see it on a Friday.

Mary

P.S Bubbles for everyone!


----------



## angel83

Well i hope not MaryC i really do.


----------



## weeza82

Whoo, I am back. Good training today, but flaged a bit around 3 and played the movie game with the fella next to me. It was like being back in school passing notes between us 

Mary, sounds like you had a lovely meal to finish a lovely anniversary!!! I am like you, a bit of a ranter and a raver!!! Literally a raver in the late 90's but never got to Circus Circus. Too young. Made do with Clubland in Cookstown instead!!!!

Janners, I would love to see the baby book for a good "aaaaaawwwwwww". I don't know how you do it!!! No wonder you are broody   I like the way you said "more fertile after HSG" Better warn DH     I have the urge for a wee Barneys, maybe on Firday morning after the HSG if it's not too bad. Oh yeah, DH p*ssed himself laughing when I moaned about the gowns that show your bum   good luck with boot camp. 

Angel, good luck with the appointments and that and sorry that AF came. 

Cate, glad you got your card sorted. It's the kind of thing you would pay no remarks to ordinarily but due to the recentness of your bereavment, it seems so insensitive, but for the first year without someone, all these things seem unfair, so try not to overreact even though it is hard  

Gemma, good luck with your tx   

Fiona, what did you get up to today?

Trishy babe, what's the crack? How inconsiderate of people in your work, we should teach them a lesson   

To everyone else, Dahlia, galaxygirl, glitter girl, emmae, annie,  walsh, shopping queen and Niamh, hey there   hope all is well. 

I dreamt last night that my 2 canine teeth fell out but there was a little bit of a root left. But the teeth were hollow inside from decay but looked ok on the outside, so the dentist had missed them. This is awful. I knew when I got up this morning that teeth falling out dreams are bad bad bad. One girl in work says it means you are going to lose something or one. Another one says it means there will be a fall. I don't like the sound of it.......
Then again, I watched a gruesome program last week about people with appalling dental hygiene and maybe it is still in my head. But I do kinda believe in dreams. I know some of  you will say I am being silly but........      
Anyone any advances on the losing something or falling for the meaning of the dream?


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, where is cookstown? I'm not from NI so sometimes my geography of Ni isn't great!!!!

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Janners, Vegas for a course - lucky you!  I'll be thinking about you at boot camp tonight - but that is as far as I'm going!!!

Angel, sorry to hear that AF has arrived. 

Cate, hope you get your house sorted.  When will you know?

Trishy, I always felt it was so hard to catch after work with all the days posting.

Angel, we have had Dr McManus and I really like her.  I haven't met Dr McFaul but I think he is nice.

Maryc, I must take a wander around tomorrow then instead of Friday in that case.

Weeza, Clubland was the place to be seen!!  Brings back memories... 

I was watching the 'Test tube babies' programs that are on Sky today just to see is everything the same in England and it is except they don't do their own pregnancy tests, they have to go back to clinic for a blood test then get the results a few hours later.  I think that would be harder as it would be so much longer to wait.
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

Well went for antenatal today and got my biggest shock twin one managed to turn head down engaged couldnt believe it was so looking forward to my sunroof delivery anyway what will be will be the consultant did a membrane sweep and said i was 1 cm dilated probably doesnt mean that much.  They are bringing me in wed at 4pm for induction (5th March so by thursday these 2 munchkins should be born explains why i have been so sick and very sore last three days and havent really eaten in 4 days feel more content now that the time is close


----------



## walsh1363

hi sunny good luck next week hope all goes well for you and dh do you know what you are having


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Nikki welcome to the thread....

Janners are not on injections with Origin

Sunny you must be so excited now....Not long good luck for next wednesday!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,I havent been on since oct when i GOT NUMBER 6 BFN. I start again in about two weeks and stupidly am gettin excited.I hope Im joining the big list of future bfp in the next few months.Talk soon Tracey


----------



## shoppingqueen

Terrific news Sunny!

Just a week odd to go - u must be so excited!  Am sure u v tired tho so try to rest up while u get the chance this week!

S

xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Bit more time to reply now, had appointment today at Origin to check if lining was thinned and cysts had gone.  Well a bit better news this week the lining is thin and had a blood test and i think it is estrogen levels are low enough so i can now start stims - first one over with.(pen thingy is harder than the ordinary needles well that is my thinking anyway!) The only down side is there is still one large cyst there but Dr Farraq reassured us that it is ok to continue and if it is still there at e/c they will aspirate it.......So next is a scan on Tuesday to check how things are moving along..For now i am a bit more settled as tx is continuing, still apprehensive about the cyst but they seem unworried about it so fingers crossed all will continue ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    

You girls are doing well trying to name everyone, my apologies for not naming as i have a poor enough memory so for now will not attempt it..........

Missy xx                                 (must have loads of this now!!!!)


----------



## Trishy

Hi everyone.  OK I had to go back about 6 pages to catch up so bear with me!!

Angel - I don't know anything about SIMS so if we do have to go private again I think I may well look at them instead of Origin as money is so tight.  I just know I would never go private through RVH again!  Good luck with whichever route you go with first.  Can't believe how short the list is compared to how long I have waited, we went on NHS list in August 2005 and still waiting!  You asked about Dr Traub.  He did both my scans and is very matter of fact but also very good.  My Mum knows a girl who went private with him and she warned me about his personality but also said he is one of the best doctors you can get and if you get him you are lucky!  I have also see Prof McClure who is nice but also matter of fact and I got EC with a woman (not sure of the name) but she was lovely.  Short blond hair I think.  Sorry AF arrived by the way. 

Mary - never got the chance to say Happy Anniversary so here is a belated best wishes!   How many years under the thumb is you DH?!  Hope your stomach has gone down a bit now after being so greedy!  Good on you!

Oh and I see 2WW nearly over - fingers crossed for you and anything else I can cross!  Also does that baby still not have a name?  I don't get that at all.  I will name mine as soon as it's head is out, never mind the rest of it's body!!  Stephanie or Ben is my choice but now changing my mind about Ben!

EmmaE - I am so proud of you well done.  Are they getting easier now?  DH still doing them for you?  Whatever it takes to get it done I say!  Just think why you are doing this. 

Janners - have you decided to start treatment then?  It's hard with the flying thing coming up soon unless you stay on synarel a little longer like I did so that you will be ready for EC as soon as you get back?  That way you will still be half way there without having to delay it all.  And as for the EC part there was no pain whatsoever for me.  I just didn't like the feeling of the dizzy head from the Morphine - they did say they had never seen anyone react like that before so I think you will be fine!!  BTW I think you should tell MIL sooner rather than later as she might be upset if she finds out from someone else and she would be a great support for you. 

Going to shock you now - never heard of Wee Barney's.......and never in my life had a chip buttie!!!! 

Fiona - Banbridge is always always that busy.  I don't get it either but I suppose we have walked past each other at one time or another and said 'do these people not have work to go to' when we are the ones in the shops making up those numbers! 

Weeza - I hope you are all calm again after MIL and SIL being tactless!  You could take your anger out at my work colleagues so I can get online more often!! 

  I am in 2 minds about telling people.  If they ask I tell anyone exactly why we have no kids but if they don't ask I don't tell them.  I do wish I could almost be proud of our journey and the wonders of IVF/ICSI etc but there is a slight feeling of failure in the back of my mind that stops me telling everyone about it.  I think we have nothing to be ashamed of at all but I just can't be proud of it either.  Does that make sense?  So I do understand why some of you are being selective in who you tell.  It's a hard one for us to get our heads around let alone other people who have never had a problem.  I have never met anyone that think's it's wrong though or even had a bad word to say so maybe I am lucky!

OK question - sorry for being stupid.  What exactly is an HSG?  Is it a dye test to see if there are any blockages?  My FIL is getting one after the heart attack to check the valves around the heart but not sure if this is a similar thing for the ovaries etc?  BTW sounds terrible sitting in those little cubicles!  I would be crying just listening to the other girls!

Missy - hope appointment went well. 

Galaxy - the Outlet is great! 

Dahlia - hope you are keeping OK.  Try to keep busy to keep your mind off the waiting. 

Sunny - not long now!! 

Cate - sorry you still feel low.  Mother's Day is hard but surround yourself in the good support network you seem to have and you will be fine. 

Nikki - welcome to the NI girls!  

Shopping Queen - you are so close now.  You must be excited/nervous. I should be starting treatment again in preparation for ET around 11th April so just behind you.  

Annie - just behind you too.  It's great to all be going through it together. 

Gemma - welcome to the thread.  Not long now at all.  You will be fine and we are all here to help.  

Berta - hello and sorry to hear another BFN - not fair.


OK sorry about that girls.  All caught up now!!


----------



## MaryC

My Trish that is a very impressive post!!!


----------



## MaryC

Trish, married 8 years but DH under the thumb 9.5 years!! LOL    

Mary


----------



## janners1

Oh my Trishy, that was the longest post ever!!!!!!!!!!!! You have even outdone Weeza's!      

I'm gonna tell MIL - though I might wait till after mother's day. I know she will be a good support although I am slightly worried she will cry and tell people, but then again....I don't even know if I give a stuff about that anymore. My whole thing with telling people at the start was not that they would judge me, but that they would feel sorry for me. And I can't handle that. Because anytime I have found out about people having to have IVF (before I knew I had to have it), I would be like "Auch Gawd help them, that's awful" and then feel awkward talking about kids around them. So I didn't want people feeling that way in front of me...

If we don't start tx next month we are gonna do it in September. At the minute I am leaning towards doing it next month but that changes daily.

Yes an HSG is a dye test to see if there are any blockages.

NEVER HAD A CHIP BUTTIE?!!!!!!!!!!!!   

WOOHOO MISSY - great news about you starting stims!!!!! Fingers crossed for Tuesday and that everything is going fine and the cyst doesn't cause any problems. Missy - I haven't started my treatment with Origin yet.

Berta/Tracey - welcome to our thread, you can't help but get excited about tx. This place is a great support and I hope you ARE one of the sping BFPs!   

Holy Crap Sunny, I can't believe you will have your babies by Thursday!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!! Take care of yourself this next few days and get in all the rest you can.

Fiona - boot camp was ridiculous last night, I can hardly move. To be honest I was buzzing last night because I got some rockin' news yesterday, and because I knew I wouldn't sleep last night I went to an hour of spinning after circuits to try and wear myself out. Well mission accomplished and I was in bed sleeping like a baby at 10pm!!!!

Weeza I googled teeth falling out dream and this is what I found:
_One theory is that dreams about your teeth reflect your anxiety about your appearance and how others perceive you. Sadly, we live in a world where good looks are valued highly and your teeth play an important role in conveying that image. Teeth are used in the game of flirtations, whether it be a dazzling and gleaming smile or affectionate necking. These dreams may stem from a fear of your sexual impotence or the consequences of getting old. Teeth are an important feature of our attractiveness and presentation to others. Everybody worries about how they appear to others. Caring about our appearance is natural and healthy.

Another rationalization for these falling teeth dream may be rooted in your fear of being embarrassed or making a fool of yourself in some specific situation. These dreams are an over-exaggeration of your worries and anxiety.

Teeth are used to bite, tear, chew and gnaw. In this regard, teeth represent power. And the loss of teeth in your dream may be from a sense of powerlessness. Are you lacking power in some current situation? Perhaps you are having difficulties expressing yourself or getting your point across. You feel frustrated when your voice is not being heard. You may be experiencing feelings of inferiority and a lack of self-confidence in some situation or relationship in your life. This dream is an indication that you need to be more assertive and believe in the value of your own opinion.

In the latest research, it has been shown that women in menopause have frequent dreams about teeth. This may be related to getting older and/or feeling unattractive and less feminine._

INTERESTING!!   

 to everyone else!


----------



## Trishy

Morning Janners!  Na na na na na Weeza!!!! Beat ya!!

Janners I think starting treatment really depends on the flying/travel plans and if it means waiting an extra month it would be sensible but don't put it off any longer than you need to.  It's nothing scarey I promise!

My dream book says teeth falling out is a sign that your health will suffer but I wouldn't believe in all that!  I quite often dream that I cough into my hand and when I look down my hand is full of all my teeth.  It's a horrible dream.

I am in a good mood today but don't know why.  Maybe it was the loving I got last night for the first time since November!!!!  I am serious by the way.  We were told to make sure not to get pregnant naturally since the start of my period in December as I started sniffs on 13th December and then with ET delayed and told to abstain until 16 days after that it has taken until now that we are allowed to do the deed!  Yipppeeee!!! 

Nice calendar quote today for anyone feeling low - Think of all the beauty still left around you and be happy!


----------



## GemmaC

Morning Everyone! Hope you all doing well on this nice bright morning! 

Walsh, I checked last night and the name of my spray is "Suprecur", is this the same one you were on 4 times a day??  

Angel, glad to hear you got on good with calling the Royal, I hope you and DH got a opportunity to talk it over last night.

Sunny, you must be so excited now! Wishing you all the very best.

GemmaC


----------



## angel83

Morning Gemma

We did get a talk, and we are going to go on Tuesday to our appointment and then if he refers us for IUI then we will go for a private appointment to DR McManus, she is the quickest (1week) for Appointment.

Im getting really excited now though.

How are you today?

Angel83


----------



## janners1

Good morning Trishy, Angel and Gemma!!!!!  Angel, how exciting that things are moving on for you now!!

Weeza - your wish is my command and I have uploaded the baby book design to my blog!

Trishy - congrats on the        When I first read your post I thought it said you were NOT in a good mood today and I was like "Why would you not be in a good mood cause you got lovin'?!!" LOL, it's just to early for me to read things properly!!!!!

I have a wedding to shoot today - just a little one at the registry office in Belfast. I LOVE going to weddings, no matter where they are!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning ladies, how are things? 

First off, NEVER HAD A CHIP BUTTIE?       They are little slices of heaven filled with little fried chips of heaven, just too good. Delish. Have you never made one at home just with your tea? Definitely if it isn't too bad tomorrow, I will treat my self to a Wee Barneys.  

Berta/Tracey welcome to the thread, hope everything goes your way in the next few months  

Sunny, I can't believe this day next week, you will be having your babie, OMG  , that is so huge. So are you not having the C-section anymore, because one of them has turned? 

Mary, Cookstown is 10 miles north of Dungannon. I come from between Dungannon and Cookstown and used to hit Cookstown regularly for some underage drinking and nights out   Where abouts are you from then? How you doing with the 2ww? 

Fiona, what are the plans for today? What films? Have you given in and watched Jeremy Kyle or CAsh in the Attic? Did  you used to go to Clubland Hehe, remember Blast Off at 11pm on a Sat night?? 

Missy, godd to hear that tx is moving on. if they think they can sort the cyst, then that is good, try not to worry so much.   

Trishy, that post was HUGE, well done  . You summed up the tell people/don't tell people dilemma very well. At times, I think I have nothing to be ashamed of but other times I am afraid they would pity me or (quite irrationally) think less of me and I don't want that. So, a select band of people know and its going to stay that way for now. 
The HSG is where they inject dye and x-ray it to see is there blockages. I have a book and my Ipod sorted to bring with me   Just want it over and done with now. 
I have the same calender quote!!! HAve you really not done it since November? I am impressed/astounded. I don't know whether to congratulate you or commiserate you? Glad you had fun anyway     BTW, I have been typing this long post for ages and if it was shorter, I would have beaten you  

Janners, good luck with telling MIL. It'll all be fine (well it can't be any worse than my MIL    ) Thanks for looking that up about the teeth. I didn't get a chance yesterday or this morning yet. I think the powerlessness thing rings true. Don't think it's about my appearance, I'm not a vain person. I don't want to look like a dog either though    Freaky dream.  Glad you had a good time at boot camp. Will have to have a look at the blog.... Have fun at the wedding. 

DH and I are heading out on Sat night for a friends 30th, to Mint in Cookstown, where we have the VIP area to ourselves   get us!!!! We are so looking forward to it as we haven't had a good night out since my sis's wedding in Dec. DH was complaining on Sat night, while we watched Ice Road Truckers (   ) about how middle-aged and boring we are and at least if we had kids, there would be  a reason for being so boring    BUT, Dh has his SA on Mon morning and I am worried about the effects of drink on it. He has been so good, taking all the supplements, i am worried that this one night could undo all our good work. But he is ready for a good night out. What to do 

Good morning to all the other lovely ladiesm Dahlia, galaxy girl, glitter girl, Annie, Cate, Angel, Walsh and the many many others that I may have forgotten. xxx


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - another impressive post!!

No I really have not had a good 'session' since November!!  DH doesn't like to wear a 'jacket' so I was banned from the bedroom!!   So he is getting what he can until AF arrives at which point he will be on a ban again until 16 days after ET!!!

Weeza the dye test does not sound nice so loads of luck to you. 

Janners enjoy the wedding.


----------



## weeza82

My DH doesn't like to wear a jacket either


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, good luck for next Wed and Thursday, I hope the labour is not too long for you especially after you had always been told it was a c/section.  

Tracey, welcome back.  I hope it goes really well for you for next cycle.    

Missy, glad you got good news at the appointment, good luck for scan on Tuesday.   At least you know if the cyst is still there then they will deal with it which is good.

Trishy, that was a long post!!!  I'm glad you had a good night!  

Janners, good for you that you did boot camp and spinning - my head is spinning just reading about that!  Poor DH!!!!!!

Gemma, I Suprecur is the same as Synarel. 

Angel, good luck for appointment on Tuesday.  

Weeza, I did go to Clubland but it seems like ages ago, that or the Glenavon/Greeenvale.  I haven't watched Jeremy Kyle yet but did watch Cash in the Attic and various home improvement programs.  Whereabouts is Mint?

I have suddenly got a lot of symptons over night.  My boobs feel like they are so sore they are going to explode and I have various pains and aches everywhere.  I don't know if these are good signs or just the Cyclogest causing them.  I decided yesterday to go back to acupuncture as I had no symptons - looks like I spoke too soon, so I'm going later on today.

Fiona


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Weeza, that was a mammoth post, I think your competitive side came out when you thought Trish had out done you!!!!!  I'm originally from Dublin, a true city chick, how I miss the fancy bars and restaurants!!!  (Trish the cat is out of the bag  !)

I'm on CD 32 today and I think my cycle should be 34 days, although last night I thought my A/F was coming but there's no sign today so still waiting to see what happens. I have just made arrangements to go down to Dublin the weekend of the 7th March, we are going to a really fancy restaurant called Fire, it's in the Mansion House (Dublin Lord Mayors Res!), my friend had mentioned we would go and have pre dinner cocktails. I would soooooo love to do this so if tx doesn't work this month at least I have that to look forward to!   

Janners, If I have the correct measure of you!!! I think you would like this restaurant, have a look the website is www.mansionhouse.ie
I hope the wedding goes well for you today, looking forward to see the photos!

Fionab, I hope your still taking it easy!

Trish, delighted to hear of your good lovin, but I can beat your abstinence from November!! Wait for it!!!! We didn't have sex at all while I was Preg with DD, we were so afraid that I would loose the baby as I was a high risk preg!! I won't be doing that for my second pregnancy but at the time in our eyes it was a very small price to pay if it meant the pregnancy went full term and we got our soooo longed for baby, it was well worth it!!

Angel, great news about your appointment lets hope things get moving for you now.  

Sunny, I can't say anything other than I am soooooooooo excited for you! 

I hope everyone else is having a good morning.

Mary


----------



## MaryC

News flash girls, I don't think any man likes to wear a 'JACKET'!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

just think about my poor dh no sex before as per rfc and then when got bfp had bleeding in early pregnancy so told not to have any all the way through pregnancy that means he is shrivelled up none since june and probably none after when these 2 arrive god help him he probably cant be bothered now have to say he has spent a few nites in the spare room as temptation could get the better of you.  Ah well


----------



## Trishy

Well I am glad to see I am not the only one and DH will just have to help himself out in that department!!  

It's worth it though as Mary says.

Oh - for the first time ever DH said this morning that he won't go to an away football match in February incase he has to fly home half way through to catch the baby coming out!  It's the first time he has actually acknowledged that there could be a baby at the end of this and I am so pleased because he is maybe starting to think positively and is possibly getting a little excited.  He will be such a good father and wants this so badly but is probably as scared as me to think it actually might happen!

Coincidentally last night was the very first night I looked down and imagined a bump!  Maybe I will get pregnant soon!

I am very calm about starting treatment again and I think that is because I am scared of it not working.  So far it has all gone so well with no tears and 11 frosties is great so I am petrified of losing any of them while defrosting and then them not sticking inside me.  Fiona I don't know how best to cope.  Maybe you have some advice?


----------



## holly01

my god i cant keep up with u ladies....miss one day online and u are snookered lol!!

well we had our 1st meeting in omagh last nite and it went really well,great to catch up with people and have a chat...so we are planning our next one for april  

u ladies who post all those individual posts to each other are fantastic how do u remember all the names and info i am hopeless   

i see some of u are reminisin about the good oul glen/and grenvale days, poor me and DH still go on the lash an odd sat nite to the glen(  ) how sad are we   ,  i always say to dh sur we will be in the house everywend when we have our LO!!!ye  have to get out and have a gud oul laugh or ye'd go mad rite 

hard to believe we are headin 4 march this wend...i am off to dublin on sunday to have me tubal reconstruction on monday so fingers crossed all goes well...and we will be celebrating mothers day in our house nxt yr   ,i will be in hospital for most of the week so i am really gona miss me laptop and all u ladies god knows how will i ever catch up on a weeks posts when i get back    

good luck to u ladies on the 2ww,starting treatment, and esp waiting the arrival of the twins omg how amazing is that eah!so delighted and hope all goes well nxt week for ye all
will catch up when i return from dublin xoxo


----------



## Trishy

Holly, all the best for Dublin.  I am sure you are nervous but I know you will get through it ok.  I hope you are not too sore afterwards.  Blowing you lots of bubbles and luck


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, poor DH and poor you!!  It isn't just the men that suffer  

Trishy, I worried that you think I have the answers on how to cope.  I'm just taking it one day at a time because otherwise you go around the bend.  There are sometimes you think that you will never have children and others when you are madly optimistic, it is real merry go round.  Something Sharon Campbell said today was do not do anything that you might later regret, like taking lots of coffee, if the cycle does not work.

Holly, good on you still going to Glenavon, I'm living too far away now to go regularly.  Good luck for op on Monday.    

Maryc/Trishy, did you see the offer in the paper for Coach brasserie - £30 for meal for two people with bottle of wine on Thursday & Friday nights, on Friday night you get free entry into nightclub.  I was afraid that me might just be too old for that as the upper age limit is probably about 18!!! 

Just back from acupuncture and feel very relaxed.  I asked her if there was anyone else specialising in fertility acupuncture anywhere else as I know some people had asked and there is only one other girl Cathy in Finaghy area.

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Fiona

I am sure you are coping brilliantly, infact I know you are!  Only 8 days on your wee ticker - so exciting for you and a very good sign the boobs are sore!!  Anyone I know who has become pregnant said they had to sleep with their bra on as their boobs were so sore so it's a good sign.

You are right I will just take it one day at a time.  I am almost scared to start treatment again!  I don't like coffee so only ever drink 2 cups of tea a day which should be ok.  And I will start eating healthier but my diet is pretty good apart from the biscuit with my tea!  So if I stop drinking tea then I stop eating biscuits!  And I will just keep on walking the dog for exercise and start swimming too.  I am determined to do everything right.  DH can carry anything of any weight (well that's my excuse for being lazy - that includes the hoover!)

I am taking multivitamins again while on my month off because I always feel healthier on them but I am sure I will have to stop again next month as they contain vitamin A which is dangerous for a baby's development.  Isn't that right?  I can't take iron supplements as my body can't cope with more iron for some reason so a pregnancy vitamin/mineral tablet isn't any use for me.  How do I get all my vitamins etc apart from extra iron?


----------



## weeza82

Hey everyone, about to head home for the weekend. 

Holly, all the best for the next week. You have a great pma and next year will be your year     glad the Omagh meeting went well. Did many people go? We are for Mint (the VIP room if you don't mind!!!) on Sat night, will let you know how we get on . 

Trishy, liking your attitude too. Hopefully your DH will have to miss his game next Feb      I was last downstairs in the Coach for my 17th birthday. Was supposed to be going again a few weeks ago but didn't in the end. Thank God. 

Fiona, one day at a time seems good and steady way to take things. 

Sunny, have a lovely weekend, imagine your last one as you are!!!!! 

Janners, the book looks soo lovely, well done. 

I  hope to get online somehow over the weekend but if not, Mary, hope AF doesn't come and there is good news on Mon morning. Holly, all the best, Fiona, keep strong on the 2ww, Sunny hoppe that bag is beside the front door!!! Glittergirl, galaxy girl, Trishy, Janners, Dahlia, Cate, Gemma, Walsh, Angel and anyone else I may have missed have a good one will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Weeza.  Have a good one


----------



## wee emma

well went to get my first scan today, haha! didn't need one as i've been injecting from sunday, so just got a blood test instead - never thought i'd be happy to just have one of those.

poor dh is still injecting me, its usually bedtime before i've plucked up the courage to do it


----------



## Annie70

Just back from a lovely mini-break up north doing my favourite nameless winter sport. It was freezing: -25 this morning- and we were all in full Islamic gear, the complete face masks and goggles hiding all our frozen flesh. Made up for it afterwards at the hotel's outside jacuzzi - it was toasting hot. Poor dh couldn't join us in it and the sauna because they're not good for his swimmers! I felt mildly guilty, before thoughts of my impending 3 daily injections washed over me. 

Fionab - your symptoms sound pretty promising. Sticky, sticky thoughts your way .

A belated hi, Nikki, and welcome to the board!

Weeza - I had my 17th & 18th birthdays at the Coach. I'm such a culchie! Was Davy on the door in your time? Never made it to Circus Circus though - it only opened at 1am in my days.

Trishy - I don't know if iron absorption is an issue with you but I take special prenatal vitamins where the iron and folic acid/calcium are separated for better absorption. 
By the way, I reckon that eleven frosties is a really good head start! How many do you intend to transfer?

Sunny- well, this definitely _is_ the last weekend for you and dh before your life changes forever! Are you doing anything special for your last supper?

Loads of luck, Holly, in Dublin's fair city next week!

Very belated congrats on your 8th anniversary, MaryC - at least you two celebrate it!

That's a novel excuse, Janners - going to Vegas for a photography course! No little trip to the casinos then? Love your idea of dropping in unexpectedly on your family.

Good night to y'all, sleep tight, with or w/o your bed jackets!


----------



## SUNNY2007

thanks everyone for kind wishes it is all so surreal wont actually believe it till im in hospital waited so long now on final stretch.  Well half way there Fiona dont want tobuild up your hopes but it was exactly one week i started  to feel different not sick or anything just different (.) (.) not sore but fuller i cheat and bought a digital pregnancy test which i know i shouldnt because would have been so disappointed didnt tell DH but it came back positive after 7 days i have this feeling when i come home from hospital i will see your name with a bfp also have really strong feelings that you are going to have twins as well....you did have really great embies.


----------



## janners1

OMG all this chat has got me really excited for you Fiona!!!!!!! I am feeling really positive for you as well, sooooo hoping this is your BFP!  Will you give in and buy a test?    

Weeza I missed you yesterday to tell you   for today and I hope it isn't too horrible. Really hoping that it brings on your BFP for you this month! Enjoy your wee Barney's if you make it that far!!!!! Don't come back here on Monday and tell me what you had though! Have a good night in Mint - I feel the same sometimes with the not going out, you feel like you are not making the most of your TBB (time before baby)! Me and DH are headed out tonight in the Big Smoke to Schuh. Never heard of it like, but I'm rarely out of Portadown!    

Mary I have my fingers crossed that your AF doesn't arrive!    I looked up Fire and it looks gorgeous - will definitely keep it in mind next time I'm in Dublin! The chocolate mousse looks to die for!

Oh Sunny Good Gawd, I can't believe your wee hubby hasn't got any since June! Well, how worth it has that been, when he sees those two wee bubas next week he will just be so in love!

Trishy how cute is your hubby??!! I think the men are much more reserved about it most of the time, they do it so we don't get our hopes up. My DH has let a few wee comments out that lets me know he is excited for it to happen, but he does try and keep his emotions in check most of the time. And all I can say is, you are one of the best people on here with your positive attitude so you don't need advice at all!!!!! One thing at a time - just think about getting to next month, then think about the frosties and everything else as it is happening. If you think of the whole process at once it truly freaks you out (I do this to myself all the time and then remember what you told me - think of it in steps...)    

Holly - glad the meeting went well in Omagh. Good luck for Monday I'll be thinking about you and hope it all goes well.    

Fiona the coach brasserie is lovely, we have our Sunday dinner in there the odd time and I've never had a bad meal. Not sure i will be going in to the nightclub though LOL!! Annie - ROFLOL!!!!!!!! Davy!!!!!! That's has brought me back about 12 years!! Yup he was on the door when I was going! Never went to Circus Circus though, I was too scared. I thought you were forced to take Es as soon as you walked in the door!    

EmmaElizabeth - glad the injections are still going well!

Annie -25? I couldn't cope. I turn into such a little whine when I am cold!!!!!!! I'm sure I will make it to the Casinos and the shops - my course ends on the Friday and I'm staying till Monday.     

Good morning to everyone else and hope you are looking forward to the weekend!!!!!!

As for me I finally had the wedding from hell.    I came home with THEE worst headache I've ever had in my life and I can't even bear to look at the photos - all  20 of them that I was allowed to take. Long story short - registry office wedding at 4pm. Bride booked me to show up at 3pm and take photos before wedding (cause they chase you out of there straight after the ceremony). B&G show up at 4:10pm!!!!!!!!!!! NO PHOTOS before. After I had literally 10 mins shooting time and bride had no interest at all. Ugh.

xx


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Janners, that was a real pain about the wedding, did you manage to get any good shots in the 10 mins?

Girls all this talk of the coach all those years ago, it has just dawned on me that was when my DH was going to the coach, I hope non of you were having any shenanigans with my DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL      

Holly glad the meeting went well, did many turn up?

Fionab, I really hope Sunny's prediction comes true?

Sunny, have you got your names picked

I'm in great form today, CD 33 today and no A/F, a bit nervous and excited at the same time!!!

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, I can understand you being scared to start treatment again, I know I was but excited at the same time.  Sometimes I get scared as to how I would actually cope with a baby never mind the treatment.  I found that about biscuits as I have stopped taking coffee, biscuits don't taste the same so I am eating less.  Even though my tummy is bloated and my boobs are massive I'm still keeping the weight I lost off.  You definitely can't hoover after treatment (now that is one good thing about it all!!!) .  
You do need to take no extra Vitamin A.  Can you take a small amount of iron, I checked and the Marilyn Glenville vitamins have only 5mg of iron in them (compared to 14mg in the Sanatogen ProNatal I am taking)?  
I saw the offer for the Coach in this weeks Chronicle.  I have never been in the nightclub but they all look so young going into it that I feel ancient just driving past!!
I know that you did not mean that comment in a racist way.

Weeza, have a good weekend.  Hope HCG test goes well today. 

Emma, just glad DH is doing the injections for you.  That is good news about your scan.

Annie, that jacuzzi sounds wonderful, poor DH! 

Sunny, I hope you are right about these pains and sore boobs (although they are sore they are not as sore as yesterday - sorry if TMI!!!).  I'm too afraid to do a test early in case I am disappointed just because I was tested too early.  Good luck with the birth, I hope it all goes well for you, just imagine holding your twins in your arms and that will help you get through it.    

Janners, I don't if I will do a test or not - have some upstairs so don't even have to buy one!!  I'm too afraid it will be negative if I try too early and I will jinz myself - but I might still change my mind.  That sounds like a strange wedding.

Maryc, is your DH from Banbridge, mine is and he persuaded me to move here - the things you do for love!!  I hope it comes through too - hopefully by this time next year Banbridge will have some new residents between Trishy, you and me - maybe we could start our own creche.

Just relaing today and eating brazil nuts!!  I went out earlier and it was freezing so came back pretty quickly.
Fiona


----------



## zemer

Hi  Trishy

Apology exepted and i do hope that you can use this site for a long time. Its a great help when dealing with infertility been there done it but still hooked to FF.

I  read  your site everyday and I was shocked when i read that and before doing anything about it i wanted to give you a chance to reply.....

I am glad to see that it was a genuine mistake and I wish you all the best in the future.......

Zemer


----------



## MaryC

Well where do I start after the last few posts!!!!!!!!!! 

Zemer, you are most welcome on the NI thread (I'm not from NI!!!) and I hope you come and join us regularly.

I do understand how you would have taken the comments as being racist/offensive but I do fell they were in fact said in jest, I think Trish's main crime is naming a particular country, because if you are not aware what the 'Coach' nightclub is like there are in fact many Sleazy blokes there!  however I'm sure they are of varied nationality.
I don't want you to think that in some way I am trying to excuse the comments but maybe they have been taken out of context and as a new person to the thread who is not maybe aware of the close relationship most of us woman now have with each other and that we understand each other well. I think we all understood what Trish was joking about as we have gotten to know her and know she wasn't intentionally singling out the Latvian people!

I hope this isolated comment hasn't put you off the thread, you would be missing out on some great support and craic too!!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Hi Fiona

Thanks for understanding.  Glad there is still tenderness in the boobies - a good sign!!  I don't think I would test early either incase the result was wrong due to the hormone levels so I would hang in there for another 7 days - not long.  How exciting!

Where do you get those vitamins?  I was taking Pronatal and (sorry if TMI) but you would have thought I was drinking loads of Guinness and basically I ended up constipated due to too much iron!  So those other ones sound great.

Glad you are taking it easy - wish I could!

Weeza - good luck  

Annie - again I am so jealous!  Jacuzzi sounds great!  As for me they automatically put back 2 eggs as standard now so I am defrosting 4 to start with and hopefully that will be enough to get 2 good eggs.  If not they will defrost 2 at a time until we do get 2 good ones.  I hope I don't lose too many of the 11.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Zemer and Mary

It really was a genuine mistake so hopefully we can all move on and I will be more careful in future.

On that point welcome to the thread Zemer!  

Love to all


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, I'm laughing at the thought of the comparing the ProNatal to Guinness!!! The other ones are expensive and you can get them direct from her own website http://www.marilynglenville.com/supplements/fertility_plus_women_men.htm, I'm sure that they are other places to buy them as well. 
Did they tell you the likehood of the eggs surviving the defrosting? (defrosting sounds so strange a word as all I think of is food from your own freezer, you would think there would be a more technical word if that makes sense!)

I thought this sitting around would be easy but sometimes it can be hard enough as you end up analysing all the symptons you are having to see if they are good or bad. Now just to decide what to have for lunch.

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Zemer - a couple of PM's for you xx


----------



## Trishy

Fiona I am sure you are nervous every time you go to the loo!  But you are doing so well, probably better than I will do.

No they never mentioned the success rate for defrosting but the woman doctor who did EC said I will get a full family out of 26 eggs so I hope she is right!  Although 11 embryos from 26 eggs is not much but still great I know.  Someone on here talked about 60% surviving the defrosting process but not sure of the official stats.  I never thought to ask!  Too busy deciding how many to defrost initially.  It's such a big decision.

What will you have for lunch then?  I go to my Mum and Dad's every lunchtime and on a Friday my sister and DS (2 years old)  are there so very excited!!


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, 

11 embryos is good.  I was just wondering as we have 4 frozen, it is so hard to know how many to take out at a time as you don't want to lose any of them.  It certainly is a big decision.  I think I will just have some toasted sandwiches as have small bits of different things.  

Enjoy your lunch,
Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Prof McClure said 2 at a time is an option so you could try that for baby no 2.  (I am confident for you for this time!)

Enjoy lunch


----------



## MaryC

Where is everyone else today?? don't tell me their working!!! 

Fionab, I think you're better off not testing at home, well not at this stage anyway as it might be too early and come back neg when in fact you could get a positive at a later date! I have to test tomorrow if A/F hasn't arrived by them!

Mary


----------



## janners1

I'M HERE!!!!!! I was at spinning class LOL!!    

Feeling fabulous now and also trying to decide what to have for lunch. Hmmm Fiona you have put me in the mood for a toastie now.

Wait till you'se hear this - my DH thinks I am ridiculous because I am having food BEFORE we head out tonight. Our dinner is booked for 9pm so I reckon we won't get eating till 10pm anyway, and he expects me to last till then?!!!!!!!!!!!!

He is so pious.


----------



## Trishy

Mary I am so excited for you.  I really hope your AF does not come.  I will keep it away from your door!


----------



## Trishy

Janners of course you need to eat especially after all that exercise!

I had a nice big cuddle from my nephew at lunchtime.  It's lovely to be so loved!!


----------



## janners1

Ah that's so lovely Trishy, I am SOOOOO looking forward to cuddles from my nephew and niece at Easter!!!!!! They talk to me in their wee American accents and it melts my heart!


----------



## Trishy

That would be cute!  I see mine every Monday and Friday at Mum and Dad's house but they weren't there this Monday so when I walked in today my nephew said "I missed you!"  So so cute!

PM for you


----------



## janners1

Aw so adorable!!!!! When me and Dh got home from the coast at the weekend we went into MIL's to collect the dogs and Sonny, the puppy,  let out a big cry when he saw us. He was soooo delighted we were home. That made my day!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Elvis is like that every night when we get home.  You would think we had been away for a week!  He's my wee baby and keeps me sane!


----------



## Annie70

Trishy - my prenatal vits with the separate iron/calcium are called PregVit - they're probably the same as on the hyperlink. They're dear here though, as they're prescription only, I was able to claim them on my health insurance! So, you're transferring two embies - given my advanced age of 37, they're transferring 3.  Hoping to have enough to freeze afterwards too. When you say that you got 11 embryos out of 26 eggs, is that because some didn't make it because they were low grade?

I thought that my clinic said that between 80%-90% of frosties do survive the thaw - though maybe I was dreaming? That info session was loong. 

Wow - MaryC- hope that tomorrow brings you stork news. I also wouldn't test early. 

Fionab- How long before tx did you go off caffeine? I probably should start soon.

Janners - Sounds as if your bride & groom had a row or something before hand. How horrible for them and the guests.  

Can you believe that dh is going to be out of town for almost all of my tww? He'll be away for almost a month with work and it was booked over a year ago.  Of course, at the time, I was fine with him going.  He has asked but he can't get out of it - too many people involved.  As I have only told my family and two friends (only one here), I'm so glad that I found this board!


----------



## Trishy

HI Annie

That defrosting success rate sounds more like it!  I really don't know the facts but am just scared of losing too many.  I got 26 eggs collected, 18 of these were injected (I suppose the rest were too immature or something) and out of the 18, 11 fertilised and were frozen.  As the doctor said the problem with defrosting half is that you may get 6 great embryos and then only 2 can be put back in and as they can't re-freeze then 4 end up in the bin.  So I decided on 4 to start with and fingers crossed 2 will develop enough.  I know the law changed here at some stage to stop at 2 eggs being replaced but maybe over 35 years you can get more put in, not sure.  

It's funny, I always thought I would have one child when I was 27 and another at 30 - the best laid plans never work out!  I suppose all girls think I will get married at that age, have kids at that age, buy a house at that age etc etc.  Dream on!!

Oh - I watched Test Tube babies on Discover Health yesterday (sky plussed the series) and it was funny how when I watched it before treatment began I didn't fully understand what the people were going through but last night I found myself talking to the TV saying yes I agree!  Must have looked    They were talking about taking it one step at a time and that is so true.  There are so many statistics out there with success rates for every little step that altogether it would be overwhelming.  I think that's why I feel like I am coping well so far.  Baby steps all the way and it's working.

Saying that I nearly cried when the couple got BFN and that was their last ever attempt at IVF.  They only recovered 3 eggs so now I know how lucky I was and an extra wait won't kill me, at least I have 11 in the freezer so should think myself lucky. 

BTW you were all going on about ER at one stage.  Is anyone a Lost fan?  No?  On my own?   I'm addicted and never missed an episode since it started and I am now on series 4 on TV!  Annie it's probably further on in Canada?


----------



## Fionab

Maryc, I hope you get a good result tomorrow.

Janners, 9pm is a long time away so you should have something before that/

Annie, I started to go off coffee in December when I started d/reg but went totally cold turkey on 1st Jan, also gave me the perfect reason for not taking any when people asked.

Trishy, that 'Test tube babies' seems to be on a continual loop as they are the same as I watched last June after my first EC, but it is really interesting to see it from other clinics as well.  Afraid I never got started watching Lost but lots of others do seem to be watching it.

Going to splash out and have a chinese but not too spicy and probably just a veg dish.
Fiona


----------



## cathy2

hi ladies hope you r all keeping well just to update ye all i finally got some answers from the rvh after phoning them for a month    regarding where im at on the nhs waiting list.

was told today i will have another review with dr mc clure hopefully in may and sign the consent forms then too. im a bit annoyed as my last review was nov so i have been delayed for 6 months and i wont get onto the list until then    but just glad i got some info out of them today so anyway rant over.

ps     to     vibes to everyone 
God bless and take care xxxx love cathy.

oh and can anyone tell when and how much brazil nuts to eat. cheers lol


----------



## Annie70

I'm a complete Lost fan - have the first two seasons on DVD.  When you say series, Trishy, do you mean season? The fourth season just came out on TV last month here.

I'm not sure of the legal limits but I think that in Canada 3 embryos are reserved for the over 35s only. We could transfer less but don't want to run the risk.  My mother thinks we should do less as she is überparanoid about multiple births, but it's easy for her to say as she has us all w/o any problems. 

Fionab- I'm thinking of saying that I've given caffeine up for Lent as I don't want to have to explain too much. Maybe if I do, the big man up there will send me loads of Easter eggs!

Weeza - how was the HSG?

Cathy - at least, you have a tentative starting time.  The waiting is a killer!


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well?

I have been waiting all week for my letter from RFC to confirm that id been placed onto NHS waiting list. Decided to phone them today, was told the letter is sitting in a " box " and should be posted today. 
While i was on the phone i decided to check that i had defintely been put on the list, the co-ordinator confirmed that I had, so I asked how long I can expect to wait for my treatment ( was told by Dr mc Manus that it would be no longer than a year at review appointment) The co -ordinator told me today it would be 16 months?? Cant understand how this is the case. She says Dr mc Manus has got it wrong and apologised for any confusion. So just like that another 5 months has been added to my waiting time and im just expected to accept this, God I feel so so angry, its just not fair.

Just wanted to warn the others to be aware of this, RFC seem to have so many different rule changes and waiting times. Ive lost count now of the amount of " mistakes " they have made with me, it really is unbelievable!!

Sorry for the rant ladies, dont want to spoil anyones weekend, hope its a good one for you all, 

take care, 

Glitter girl xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

glitter girl you are so right it was about 2 years on the list for us they made so many mistakes and lost things if they could tell you what position you are in you can work it out as they do 8 treatment a month per board. They really have no idea this is peoples lives they are dealing with.  Mary               thinking of you.
Trishy for myself and another friend i had 4 embies defrosted 3 survived but only 2 divided and developed i read somewhere that you usually get 1 surviving per 3 but everyone is different so who knows.


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Sunny.  Maybe 4 defrosted initially was a good number to choose then.  I asked Prof McClure that if I defrost 4 and only 1 survives can I still defrost another 2 until I get a total of 2 surviving.  He said yes but I am not sure that he totally got what I was trying to ask.  I want to know if they get 1 good one from the first 4 defrosted, can they keep this one alive long enough to defrost another 2 until I get 1 from that and then that is a total of 2?  Does thaqt make sense?

Glitter Girl - totally understand your position.  I went up and down the list like a yo-yo and was in tears every time I phoned and went backwards on the list.  I really hope you get the final truth at your next appointment.  Hang in there. 

Annie - yippee found a Lost fan!  Yes I mean season 4 which has started here too.  I think it is episode 5 on Sunday but don't want to spoil it for you incase you are further behind me in episodes.

As for 3 babies at once well that would be a wonderful family for you.  Hard work but wonderful!  Other people don't really understand but I suppose we can't blame them.  It takes to be going through this to understand completely.

Cathy - glad you are finally getting somewhere - hang in there too! 

Fiona - yes a few of the Test Tube Baby programmes I have seen before but it is interesting seeing it from a different angle now that I am in the middle of treatment.  Makes you realise there are people who have gone through far worse than you.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Glitter Girl - some good news 4 u I hope!  Doc McM told us our private IVF would be Sept 07 roughly.  When I rang in Aug to see where I was on list the ADmin told me it would be Jan 08 at the earliest & that Doc McM was wrong!  Well she was pretty accurate as we started beg Oct.  What I'm saying is perhaps the same happen to you & all isn't lost!  

Mary thinking of u 2moro & hoping you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!  Bout time we had great news here!

Trishy hope u ok?  Pm sent.

Just a week to go Fiona!

Weeza how did HSG go?


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks girls for your speedy replies,

Sunny, you hit the nail on the head when you say that they really dont realise the effect their mistakes have on people, their just so laid back about the whole thing.

Trishy, thanks for the advice, i will be ringing again on monday.

Shopping queen, thanks for giving me a glimmer of hope. Ive cried all evening. It makes me so angry that they think they can just palm you off with any misleading information, just to get you off the phone. They havnt heard the last of me yet!! 
Not for one minute am i glad the same thing happened to you, but at least i now have evidence that they are totally clueless with other people as well. Thanks again so much xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Glitter Girl really feel for you & I understand completely how u feel - just as well we didn't book a hol for Sept/Oct on the basis of Admin's news!  Raging the way they just treat u with total contempt at times.  PLs try not to let it ruin ur weekend.  Ring on Mon & if need be request ur cons ring you back.
Good luck babes

S

xxx


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I are in Western Board and Dr Willimason told us they fund 7 cycles a month.  DH and I are number 28-30 on the list so should get letetr in July asking me to tell them when August cycle starts and tx hopefully will begin in September.  That was last wednesday and we've not got our letter saying we're on list.  Dr did say it could take up to 2 weeks.

DH and I are going to England on Sunday for my Nan's funeral which is going to be really hard.  Funeral is Monday at 10.30 then crematorium at 12midday.  We're coming home on Tuesday.


----------



## walsh1363

i thought it was only me that had props with the rvh our first ivf i got a bfp but sadly misscarried early on i contacted the hospital to inform them and they asked to come up for a scan and the stupid receptionist asked who my fetal scan was booked with explained that i had lost the baby and sat back in the waiting room only for the other one to come out and tell me that i was a week Early for my fetal scan then on ivf num3 dr mcmanus told me that i would be starting treatment num 4 in Nov so booked a cruise in sep only to get called up for Aug AF luckily  i managed to collect the drugs the day before we left and was on nasal spray on hols


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls 

Sorry yous all seemed to have so many problems with rfc...I have had my fair share of problems too so i understand how yous feel.....

I received my waiting list letter the day before the 2 weeks after my review appointment.................if you understand!!!!

Maryc fingers crossed hope all goes well for testing tomorrow....

Hi to everyone else hope everyone is well!!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Walsh - all I can say is that is terrible and I am so sorry the way you were treated.  Obviously they don't communicate in there and don't read patient notes before we go.  I must be lucky that so far nothing major went wrong with them. Although just as they were preparing me for EC and I was legs in the air I had to re-sign the consent forms because they ad lost my original ones!

It's amazing any of us reaches the top of the list at this rate of going!

Mary - how are you this morning pet?


----------



## MaryC

Hi girls,

Got up this morning and tested, BFN!!! then literally about 15 minutes later A/F arrived! 

I have had a great day, I have been out shopping since 9.30am, went to Moira and the Lisburn Road. My friend needed to get an outfit for a wedding. Had a fab lunch in Tatu, so all round it has been a great day. 
I have stocked up on Boots Mum To Be capsules, I was on them when ttc DD so I thought I'd go back to them, I'm going to give acupuncture a go this month too to see it can help. At least I now have my cycle down to a steady 34 days which is great so ovulation will be so easy to pin point.

I hope everyone else is having a nice Saturday.

Trish, I hope the hair looks good!!

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Cathy, at least you have finally got an answer and an idea of when things can get started.  You get brazil nuts during the 2 week wait (and you can also during the stims injections) they recommend about 5 or so a day.

Annie, we used lent as the excuse for not drinking on a recent night out and will use again for FIL birthday party next week, can be useful sometimes!!!

Glittergirl, I'm afraid the length is probably about that in Southern board.  They always say to you to cover themselves that all dates are just estimates.

Trishy, that is exactly what I was wondering about taking more out in the same cycle of treatment rather than waste taking all the drugs another time.

Shopping queen, the lists do change and you can never tell exactly when things will happen.

Cate, it can take about a 2 weeks or so to get the letter so don't worry for a while yet.  I hope your Nan's funeral gives you a chance to say goodbye to her. 

Walsh, that is so annoying about moving the dates forward.  It must be that some people have pulled out when you got moved forward.

Maryc, sorry to hear that it was negative.    I'm glad that you are feeling positive about the way forward, do you have to go back to CAH?

We went into Newry for a while to get a few things and I was exhausted after an hour so came home and went to bed!!  Our alarm went off in the middle of the night as the electricty went off and the battery failed so my sleep was knocked off.
Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Not long now Fiona!  

Mary - you are so positive.  I am so sorry AF arrived but you seem to be coping well.  Big hugs and bubbles to you anyway  

Hair as usual was not exactly as asked for.  She seems to not listen 100% and then does what she thinks will look right.  I may try somewhere else next time.  It's still nice and well done but for £75 I would want it to be as I asked!  Any recomendations for a hairdresser in Banbridge that is good at colour?


----------



## Cate1976

I'm supposed to be packing but it's going to hurt so much.  DH is playing on our DS and I have laptop placed strategically so that I can't see mantlepiece (pic of Nan is too painful to look at).  We leave at 2.30 am, flight's at 0810 and then we're getting train to station nearest my parents.  We'll be there lunchtime.  We're going to my sister's and her DP for veening meal, they're living in Nan's old house at the moment (long story).  Going there is going to be painful.  Don't know if I'll ahve time to get online later once packing is done.  I've got some music that I want to put on my ipod.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Mary 

Sorry that no good news this am.  Good however that ur not sinking into the depths of despair as most of us do at AF - ur PMA is v admirable!

Bought 3 books today so that keep me out of trouble!!!  - The Secret, new one by Marilyn Glenville's new one & a story a woman wrote re her IF journey

2moro be tough for many of you - thinking of u

S

xxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls 

Mary sorry to hear it was a negative, i admire your positivity............

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

Packing is almost finished, just the last few things to go now.  It has been hard though but DH has given me a couple of hugs.  Don't know if I'll get online over the next couple of days.  DH and I are coming home on Tuesday.  Thinking behind that was to get back to friends and try to get back on my feet.


----------



## holly01

Morning Ladies....   not often i be up at this time on a sunday morning  
well the time has come and the sun is shinning outside so i am glad to be of to Dublin this afternoon.i just wanted to say a massive thank you to everyone for their best wishes they really mean so much to me and it is great heading off and knowing i have the support of u girls behind me as my family and friends are great but they dont know what it feels like IYKWIM??anyways thanks girls and my god will ye's nat be sick of listening to me when i return from dublin   i am of for at least 4 weeks hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa scundered comes to mind already!!!!
so BEST WISHES to all on 2WW and starting treatment and heading for the delivery suite!!i will be thinking of each and everyone of ye 
                 
lots and lots of  love me xoxox


----------



## shoppingqueen

All the very best of luck Holly!  Will b thinking of u.

Big hugs!

S

xx


----------



## Fionab

Shopping queen, those books will keep you busy.  The new Marilyn Glenville is good but there are so many things she advises you not to eat.

Holly, hope the op goes well.

Trishy, pm sent to you about the hairdressers.

Fiona


----------



## jofi

Best of luck Holly  

What 'the secret' Sharon? I hear lots of people talking about it. Is it a self help kinda thing ? I got the road less traveled but haven't opened it yet. I've bought books on stress management , anxiety etc but there are no magical solutions are there.

Talking of ****ups courtesy of RVH.......in addition to not actually being on the list at all !!! them not taking any notice of my change of address ( despite email and telling reception), being incorrectly told not to have a 3rd self funded go as it would disqualify me from nhs go ( it doesn't, its 4 tx's ), I have been lying on the table being told I'm in for my frozen embryo transfer, which would be quite amazing considering I've never frozen any. Oh and this is a cracker......my DH being addressed by my ex-husband's name.
There are more that I've forgotten. I vividly remember the upset at being told something different everytime I phoned. After tx 2 I was expected a wait of 4 months to go again...it was a year. I would have gone to Origin if I had known, a whole year wasted.

That all sounded a bit gloomy sorry about that, I'm actually feeling quite cheerful.
Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Good to see you on site Jofi again!  Yep its a kinda PMA book  a lot of girls on here raving about  - need all the positive vibes these days!!!!  Til now was always mega sceptical bout these things but now I'll try anything!  £6 in Waterstones at mo (half price) 

Chat later girlies!  Away to watch "Dancing On Ice"  Reckon I should take it up as seems a ideal way to lose the blub!

S

xx


----------



## Trishy

Mary & Fiona - PMs for you!

Fiona I can't believe you only have 5 days to go on your wee ticker.  I am sure you are getting butterflies now?  Any more symptoms?

Going to go and watch TV again (Annie can't wait for Lost tonight!!).  Just wanted to pop in and say hi everyone.  I am very fragile today because we took MIL out for a meal last night in Lurgan but I had far too much wine and we ended up staying over at SIL's (slept in my clothes!) and now I am so hungover.  I ate a bar of chocolate followed by a Chinese and feel better for it but am now knackered.  Sorry Mary didn't manage gym yet again.  No avoiding it I promise just keep getting hangovers (while I can)!!  At least I won't be able to drink again soon so will not have to face these hangovers again - I'm a bad patient!

But I did manage to enjoy myself and didn't end up in tears last night!  So everything was great until I just found out SIL is one month pregnant but won't tell us incase we are upset.  I am a bit sad but also happy for her.  I just wish I heard it from her because I do hate when people avoid us just incase they upset us because of the treatment.  A bit like we didn't hear of FIL's heartattack until he was in the hospital incase it annoyed us.  I don't like people treating us differently just because we are going through ICSI.

Good news is DH held my belly today and said there will be twins in there soon!  He's definitely coming round!  But we were both quite emotional today. 

Time to drink less, exercise more and have more PMA!   We need a BFP on FF - NOW!!!


----------



## crazykate

Just a quickie to wish SUNNY all the very best for this week will be thinking of you!

Mary sorry you got BFN.........will you start tx again?

To all 2ww, stimmers, d/r's etc.     hoping for some v exciting news this week!

Kate


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Holly good luck in dublin......

Kate you must be starting tx again soon??

Missy xx


----------



## Annie70

Hi

Another week on the swings and roundabouts of FF.

Really, really sorry to hear about your BFN, Mary, take care - 

Big hug to you Cath1976 - hope that being with family and friends helps you through the funeral.

Holly - all the v. best with your op. Keep us posted.

This is YOUR week, Sunny - hope all goes well. Wednesday is DDay, isn't it?

And, only four more days more to go Fiona - how's the form? Are you tempted to do an HPT?

Dh has a MAR test on Tuesday to determine whether we do ICSI too (his SA are borderline). He's been lying on the sofa all weekend with a gastric flu, throwing up my last-minute attempts to stuff him with more zinc & selenium. I am not feeling positive about this. If we have to do ICSI, so be it. But, it would be so much cheaper if we didn't! Worst of all, Trishy, is that he is currently watching _Lost _while I am having to sit upstairs and catch up on work I should have done last week instead of skiing! 

Back to the Gummie Bears - I've almost finished the bag!


----------



## janners1

Weeeeeeeeza - just checkin' in to see how you got on on Friday

Mary - sorry AF came. You have a rockin' attitude by the way.

Holly - good luck for today I'll be thinking of ya!

Fiona - hope the tww isn't going too slowly for you!

Trishy - Good work with the hangover! I was feeling quite similar yesterday after my girl's night out Sat night. I ate rubbish all day long! I agree it is annoying when people keep things from you incase you get upset.

Shoppingqueen - hope The Secret helps with your PMA!! Weeza liked it - I was gonna read it when I'm on hols at Easter but I know my da will give me loads of stick if he sees me with it!!

Cate - Stay strong this week for your mum and make sure DH gives you lots and lots of hugs.    

Some scary stories there of everyone's experiences with RFC - they seem to be a total nightmare to deal with.


----------



## Fionab

Jofi, nice to hear from you again.

Trishy, I am getting worried and excited about testing on Friday.

Kate, when do you start your next cycle?

Annie, I was tempted to take a HPT but I'm also afraid that it might be wrong if I test too early

Weeza, how did it go on Friday?

Janners, any more weddings at the moment?

I had really bad AF type pains in the middle of the night and thought it was all over.  This morning I'm fine and thankfully no sign of AF so I hope it stays away.  My boobs are not as sore as they had been although they are very veiny which semmingly is another 2ww sympton.
Fiona


----------



## angel83

Morning Ladies

Monday Again....

Anyone else hate Mondays

Appointment 2morrow now - im soooo nervous


----------



## weeza82

Hey ladies, I'm Back!!!!!! Took me ages to catch up, so where to begin....l

Sunny,  i need a smiley that squeals, claps their hands and jumps up and down to show my excitment for you!!!!   

Mary, sorry AF arrived but you have great pma   . Hoping the Boots vits do the trick this month. 

Shoppingqueen, I am reading "The Secret" and I love it. I have soooo much more positivity since starting it which is just brilliant. It's all about changing how you deal with your thoughts and emotions but it's a heavy read. I was starting to get bogged down, being a miserable cow and focusing on what we didn't have, thinking about how other peoples lives were so perfect compared to ours. Since starting the Secret, I have focused on what we WILL have and how life will be when we (ifykwim). Definietly big improvement  

Trishy, I wasn't too good yesterday either. Age diminishes us all (especially the ability to handle a few drinks   ) . Sorry about the way everyone is afraid to upset you   . 

Jofi, those are some c**k ups alright!!!! You wouldn't know whether to laugh or cry. Hope things go a bit smoother for you this time. 

Holly, I know you are the big smoke right now but just wanted to say best of luck     chat soon. 

Cate hope you find the strength to get through the funeral and that is a comfort in some way to you.  

Fiona, how are you coping?Nearly there now. I wouldn't test early even though it is soooooo tempting.     

Annie, glad you had fun at the un-named winter sport. Poor Dh not being able to get into the sauna!! What is the MAR test?

Walsh and glittergirl, sorry that you have so much bother with RFC admin  

Janners,sorry the wedding was not a happy affair but you probably made the best of what you had. 

To everyone else, (is there anyone left?) good afternoon (by the time it has taken me to write this!!!) and hope you have a good Monday. 

Well, I got on fine on Fri, no blocked tubes, in and out in 20mins. I was in the wee cubicle, all changed, no dignity and had got my book out ready for a wait then they called me. There were 5 people there!! I didn't think there would be that many!!!! I seen the nurse taking the tube out of the sterile packaging and was like "look at the length of that, where is that all going ?"   I leapt when the tube and dye went in    but apart from that and some mild cramps it wasn't too bad. But the sanitary towel they gave me   it was like a file block        Couldn't they just buy a packet of Always    Didn't go to Wee Barneys went to Rushmere instead to get the Mothers Day pressies and had a vanilla Frescato from Costa instead   (low fat of course)
Poor Dh is feeling the strain though   . I rang and told him and he said there could still be something worng with me but he was just lashing out. He has his second SA today so results by tomorrow    . I feel sorry for  him cos he wants a baby sooo much as well and now he feels responsible and that I might blame him. But I'm not, it affects him as much as me. Blame gets you nowhere. My poor babe  . Don't like him feeling bad. MIL can't remember if he has had the Mumps though   which might explain the antisperm antibodies found last time. 

We were out for a 30th birthday party on Sat night to Mint in Cookstown. Some spot. We were on the guestlist and in the VIP area. Guestlists in Cookstown??     WTH? Good night.


----------



## Trishy

Good luck tomorrow Angel it will go fine.  Just try to remember everything you want to ask.  Nothing worse than coming out saying I wish I had asked that.

Fiona - I think you are wise not to test too early incase the results are wrong due to the hormone levels in your body.  Not long to wait now anyway.  When it's my turn I think I will even go a day or 2 late before testing because I won't believe I am pregnant until I can actually say my period is late!  But that is just me and in reality I will probably be too impatient to wait longer than necessary!  I am just soooo excited/nervous for you - the symptoms sound good!

Weeza - how are you?

Janners - are you recovered now?  I bet you went to the gym anyway with your hangover yesterday or didn't you say that is your day off?  Glad you enjoyed your night.

Annie - try to stay positive.  Good luck for Tuesday, at least you will know one way or the other what they can do to help you.  So far ICSI is really not hard to go through, for me anyway.  I hope DH will be better soon.  I think he just wanted to rub it in about Lost!  I hope you recorded it?  Went a bit sci-fi for me last night but still a fan!  

Does anyone feel like me?  I am kinda disappointed that I have to go through treatment, not because I feel like a failure or anything like that, but because ever since I married DH I always dreamed of the moment I told him I was pregnant with his baby and how excited he would be.  I had various ideas of how to actually break the news and always imagined how romantic it would be.  Being the old romantic that I am, I now feel that moment has been taken away from me.  I can never surprise DH or even my family as everyone knows the exact dates I will take the test!  I have asked DH not to tell our friends when I start treatment again because they all know the story so far but I don't want them knowing the test date incase it doesn't work first time and I have to face every single one of them to tell them it failed.  That would be a bit overwhelming.

I know this is a very irrelevant thing compared to a baby but I am sort of disappointed I will never be able to make 'an announcement'.  Any ideas how I could still manage that 'surprise' element??  OK - impossible task!  A prize for the most inventive!  

I suppose I could lie to our families about the actual test date and tell them it's 3 weeks from ET and then gather them all together just before the date they think I am due to test as a good luck party and make 'the announcement' then?  But then if it doesn't work then that idea wouldn't work!  

Don't know - any ideas welcome!


----------



## Fionab

Angel, good luck for appointment tomorrow. 

Weeza, glad the test wasn't too bad.  I think men feel their manhood is depleted if it is their fault.

Trishy, I suppose I was different as we knew the day we got married that we were at a higher risk of infertility due to my endometriois.  I do know what you mean about people knowing the test date and all.  We haven't told many people and wouldn't until after the 12 week scan if it works.  

Fiona


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi everyone

Well went to origin today and womb lining is now 8.5 I did expect this figure would be higher.  So transfer will take place this Thursday so all go now.

Gemma


----------



## weeza82

Gemma, great news about thurs and best of luck      

Angel good luck for the appintment tomorrow. 

Fiona, thanks, I think men do feel their "essence" is gone, iykwim. Will just have to extra nice to him (not that I'm not already!) I would be like you and not tell till after the 12 weeks. Might tell my sis and parents but nobody else. 

Trishy pm'd you.


----------



## crazykate

Hiya everyone.

Missy97 and Fionab - yep tx starting soon I hope "planning appointment" on 13th March at Origin wonder if I'll be starting DR next day as it will be day 21 (I think).

Kate


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - PM for you.

Gemma I am so excited for you.  At least I have someone to look to for the whole FET/OHSS thing and am so excited to see you have got the go ahead now.  How long were you on the drugs altogether this time before lining was thick enough?  I hope to start on drugs mid April if AF comes in 2 weeks time as expected.  I wish you all the best    

CrazyKate - good luck for the 13th   Try not to get your hopes up too much for DR the next day incase they ask you to wait until next AF arrives.  I am not being negative but I have had my hopes dashed so much for various appointments and they never turn out quite as expected so I would be upset.  Saying that we are talking about the RFC!!  Say no more!!  Origin sounds very different so maybe you will start the next day.  Good luck - hope it starts immediately for you.


----------



## janners1

OK ladies, I did not follow my own advice and just lost a long post for no good reason - argh!!!!!!!!!     

I am dosed with the cold today, you know those nasty head colds where you can't think straight, your nose is constantly dripping and your lungs are sore from coughing? I went to spin in the hope of it sweating out of me, but now I just feel more drippy and I was hacking like I smoked 80 a day.

So my big long post was all about how my doggies ran away from home today  

Pure drama!!

They have been working on a little project for what looks like weeks - I only discovered it today when I went to call them in and they were gone. Then I find a well-crafted hole dug through from one side of the fence to the other. Brats!!! They were about half a mile away on a main road, which is really busy and scary. There they were skipping down the street without a care in the world! Me having a drippy, sniffly nervous breakdown driving up and down that road. 

And I say again - BRATS!!!!    

They are home now and I have covered up the hole and won't let them out, so they are standing at the patio door crying and lamenting the end of their freedom.

Weeza I'm glad Friday was grand and no blockages found. I think there were only 3 in when I had mine? The sanitary towel they give you is SOMETHING ELSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!! It's like a big frickin' brick, I near died. When I first started my periods my mum handed me something like that and I was "Are you SERIOUS mother??!!". Those things stuck out so bad it made you look like you had boy bits!    

My DH was sooooo laid back about everything when he thought it was 'my fault' - his fav saying was "whatever will be will be". Drove me mad. As soon as we found out his spermies were the problem it was a different story. Nothing was too much trouble, off we went to get a private appointment and he was all focused on us getting knocked up. It's very hard for them to deal with...very very hard.

Trishy - I didn't go to the gym yest, although Sunday is my day off. I had big plans to go in the morning and sweat the booze out of me, but I had a lie-in instead! I guess my situation is a bit different as I won't tell my folks exactly when I am having tx and I can get away with that since they live so far away. I genuinely think it doesn't matter how you find out you are preggo - when you see those two pink lines and tell your DH it will be just as special. MORE SPECIAL actually. All of my friends who have had kids have not been over the moon delighted to see a positive pregnancy test. For most it was a shock that it happened first month off the pill, for a couple of others it was unplanned. For me it will be soooo wanted and I will be so very happy - and you will too. It will be so much more special to you and everyone you tell because they will all know what you went through to get there.    

Angel - good luck for tomorrow!!!!!    

Fiona - no weddings before I head away. Thankfully! I have so much to do this week I am really panicked. This time next week I will be arriving in Vegas - argh!!!!!! I have read that prominent veins are a preggo sign so I am really hoping this is it for you.    

Gemma - good luck for Thursday!!! Wow it is all happening for you now.    

So does anyone have any miracle cold cures


----------



## weeza82

Hey Janners, 

Sorry to hear you have a stinking cold and that the pups made a break for freedom. Good thing you got them back safely though. I can just imagine the big eyes on them cos they can't get out now   

Re the sanitary towels. My mum used to buy me ones like that as well. I ussed to be crippled with paranoia (sp?) at school cos I wsa convinced it was sticking out at the back and you could see the outline of it through my skirt     Awful  

My granda used to force hot whiskey down us for a cold and brandy for a tummy upset. I remember my sis being sick when we were staying over at their house and granda making her drink brandy even though she was crying about how horrible it was and how sick she felt  . Personally, i think a good dose of paracetamol, hot drinks and duvet on the sofa is the best way. Try and sweat it out. 

DH used to say he "hoped" the problem would be with me cos it would be easier fixed. It all comes down to the "well done boy" attitude between fellas when a pg is announced as well. Poor Dh's.


----------



## janners1

Oh yeah that's exactly what it is. Even though we do all the work in pregnancy and labour I reckon they look over at their newborn and think "all my own work"!!!

Me and DH watched The Heartbreak Kid last night. Well, we roared so hard at one bit that I was on the floor tears streaming down my face, clutching my stomach and DH was slapping his leg. It's not exactly the funniest movie in the world, but there is one - very crude - part that is just hilarious. I find Ben Stiller quite funny though!! Even now when I think about it I burst out laughing!!


----------



## Trishy

Yes DH swears by hot whiskys but I think that's because he drinks so much of it that he is really tipsy and thinks he feels better but he's just drunk!  Hope you feel better soon.  I honestly believe sleep is the best medicine to give your body time to recover. 

I understand about the boys egos.  When DH told his friends the problem lay with him a few of them offered to do the job for him!! 

At least they all know the truth and can all laugh about it, he even told them he is blowing dust!!  But after getting 11 frosties he seems to be the big boy again!  He seems to be telling the whole world which seems to help him cope so I don't mind.  I suppose it's easier than them all asking when we will have kids as we are the only one without kids out of all our friends.  Whatever it takes to cope I say!  I just don't want 10 phone calls on test day asking if it worked!  Or worse no calls as people are too scared to ask so I think we'll not tell people any more at this stage until it works.  And it will work - PMA all round girls!  

Yes I get the whole sanitary towel thing!  I brick it was.  There was never any roller skating in tight white jeans in my teenage years!!! 

Janners glad the pups are back safe and sound.  Elvis ran away twice in the last month and I had to get in the car and found him a mile down the road running along the footpath with a look of panic on his face on his way home again!  At least he knew the way home but he has no road sense and I was terrified he would see another dog and fly across the road.  So he is now under lock and key!!  They are like losing a baby and it's a horrible feeling.

Don't be too hard on them!  (is that how they are looking at you now?!)

Oh and thanks for your comments.  I know fine well I will be over the moon I am just being sentimental about not having a surprise for DH but never worry.  I am not as worried about it as I think I sound!!


----------



## Trishy

Not a Ben Stiller fan at all I am afraid!


----------



## weeza82

We live out in the country and every evening I let Ruby into the field beside our house for a rip around. In the summer, I leave the back door open and she scoots in and out all day. On Sat one of my nephews landed at our house with Ruby on their lead saying she had been at their houses (close by) but he had seen her and called and called till she went to him, just so he could take her for a walk and come up to our house for a bit   Every time I let her out on Sat, she went straight to SILs house.   She is very good though and doesn't go far. Only once have I had to get in the car to go after her. Thankfully we live on a really quiet road, but I still worry she might get hit. But she is such a chicken, when she hears a car she dives into the nearest hedge or field. Ruby is such a chicken she is scared of the toaster    

Haven't seen the Heartbreak Kid. Watched Van Wilder on Fri night on RTE. So dumb but kinda funny.


----------



## Trishy

Our house backs on to the River Bann and Elvis loves to run along chasing ducks and going for a swim but twice now he just kept running and ended up going through someone's garden and back up on to the road!  In the summer we work in the garden while he runs in and out of the river.  Such a hard life being a dog!!


----------



## janners1

Hmmm Ryan Reynolds........ hubbalicious......!!!!!!

Buddy is also a wuss - so I think Sonny has been the bad influence and instigated the hole digging.

Aw so cute about Elvis being all panicked and trying to get home!!


----------



## angel83

Thanks Girls

I will pop on 2morrow night and let you all know how i get on.

Sorry im useless at personals.

Angel83


----------



## Fionab

Gemma, good luck for transfer on Thursday 

Kate, good luck for starting on 13th/14th 

Janners, I'm sure that you were so worried about them but at least they are back safely at home now.  Lucky you going to Vegas.

Trishy, I'm sure the ducks love to see Elvis coming!!

Weeza, at least she has enough sense to get out of the road when a car comes.

Fiona


----------



## tedette

Hello ladies,

I haven't been on in a while and have got a wee bit of news...we got the letter to ask for March period details so will be doing our first IVF sometime over the next 8 weeks!!  

I got the letter on Friday and thought I would be delighted but found myself a little down as it is a confirmation that we will have to go through IVF.  

I know I shouldn't feel sad as so many ladies are still on waiting lists, so please forgive me, but somewhere at the back of my head I thought we would fall pregnant before needing tx  

Anyway, onward and upward!!!

I have to fax in some blood tests results to admin and I left the fax no in work    does anyone have it?

Hope eveyone is well and some BFPs are brewing for you all!

Tedette


----------



## jofi

hi tedette, what date is your af due in march? it's about 7 weeks from that to ec. I was told my letter would be here soon but no sign yet. If they leave it much longer it will be april af date. If i get my letter soon my ec should be around 10th Mat I reckon.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Kate i think you should be ok to start injections the next day after your planning appointment..... Can't see why you wouldn't as you get all your injections at your planning.........

Gemma great news about e/t on thursday good luck....

Tedette good news about reaching the top of the list.....good luck

Angel good luck for tomorrow....

Girls have my scan tomorrow to check stimming is going to plan, fingers crossed all is well...............

Hi to everyone else............................

Missy xx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

sorry haven't posted much recently, have been hectic at work,

Good luck to Sunny ?Wednesday and for Fiona testing too. Hope to catch up properly at end of week,

Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC

Hi girls,

Angel, good luck tomorrow I'll be thinking of you.    

Kate, lovely to see you back with us, you seem to pop up every few weeks!!

Janners, thank God your wee dogs are home, I would be devastated if my fat furry lump Poppy was lost, she is the epitome of a 'house dog'!! She never goes out and just sleeps all day or looks for belly rubs, she actually thinks she's a baby!! 

Weeza, I'm so glad Friday was OK, that's the wee cupboard I sit in every time I go for my monitoring scans!! The staff in CAH are lovely. Did you have Mr Heasley??

Sunny, I can't believe by Thursday your going to be somebodies MUMMY!!! actually your going to be two babies MUMMY!!! You will jump to a family of four instantly, how great!    

Fiona, I hope your feeling OK today. Not long until you have to test, lots of PMA and Fairy Dust for you       

Hi to everyone else,

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Just a quick one to say thanks for all the messages.  Last night was so hard at my sister's.  Whenever DH and I were in the lounge on our own, I went and sat on his lap and yes there were   but he told me to stop cos he didn't my sister to see them.  Cried both during the service and at the crematorium.  It's now time to move on, yes there will be sad days but I'll get through them.  Been texting friends at church and had a few really lovely messages back.  Heading for bed as I'm wrecked, didn't sleep too well last night and only snoozed on way down to Dublin on bus (left Omagh early hours of Sunday morning).


----------



## Trishy

Can't believe how much is happening on the board at the minute.

Tedette - try to look on this as a good thing.  At least you know there is a very real chance of pregnancy now and you won't have the ups and downs of getting AF every month.  Also, I don't know how you were finding the BMS but believe me, once the decision has been made for you that the pregnancy will be sorted out for you then the bedroom becomes a far less stressful and far more loving department!!  Think of the whole process in bite sized pieces or it becomes overwhelming.  First stage is the spray then the injections and so on.  Take it one step at a time and congratulate yourself every time you get the end of each step.  That way I found you never get too stressed out and also never expect too much from it all.  I didn't even cry or worry about the fact that I am now waiting for FET and we had to take a break in the middle of it all due to the risk of OHSS.  And that is because I never imagined myself any further on than EC.  Just as well!  So take it easy and you will be absolutely fine.  I think it's great news!  One step closer to being a mummy! 

Fiona - the big heron that lives on the river is most scared of Elvis! We see all sorts - swans, ducks, otters, fish, squirrels, birds of prey and rats (luckily nowhere near the house!!!)  It's lovely.

Missy - all the best for tomorrow.  I am hoping to hear all is going well,   

Hi Dahlia  

Hi Mary - big belly rub coming Poppy's way!!


----------



## tedette

Hi Trishy,

thanks for your lovely message  

I know you are completely right about everything you have said.  

When we were first told we might need IVF I was traumatised and then really excited.  Now I am a bit numb to it all but I keep thinking that at least I won't be hoping for too much then.  

You are definitely right about BMS being stressful!  Poor DH is training for the marathon and then has to come in and have action demanded from him by an overzealous sperm-seeker!!!       (I hope that doesn't offend anyone! )

I think looking at it in stages is the best way to go!

Thank you, oh wise one!! 

Tedette


----------



## janners1

Oh Tedette - we are ALL overzealous sperm seekers on this board!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Janners - you little minx!!  OK OK -  I'm there with you!!  

Come on we are acting as if it is a hard life being a DH having wives/partners who throw themselves at them and want their bodies (OK and their sperm!)  Just think of those poor rejected DH's who aren't having fertility problems  - I think ironically we are having the best sex lives!!  I like to make a positive out of a negative situation!!


----------



## Trishy

Oh and Tedette - wise? Me?    I think not!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi girls!

Just thought I'd drop you all a few lines to see how you're all doing and keep you up to speed on my dull and ever boring life......... 

Now, where do I start........erm, my bathroom has finally been tiled - looks gorge, my living room is finished - just need a few pieces of art to bring it all together............em, and I've seen a nice Oyster trouser suit in Next that I might buy for a wedding I'm going to in July (not that I'm overly excited about it - it's my SIL, whom I can't stand..... ). What do you think? I usually wear dresses, so I thought a nice suit would be different - might accessorise with an orange clutch bag and bangle or something........

http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/goingout/35/

My AF is due on or around Sunday - so I will probably be contacting Origin Monday week. Not long now............scary biscuits and all that.......

Mary - sorry you had to endure another BFN - I know how frustrating it can be...................I did acupuncture for 3 months (this was before I realised that DH had [email protected] sperm) and my cycle length went from 35 days to 32 and I was able to pinpoint my ovulating days (I also used a thermometer - remember that this method tells you when you have ovulated, so you should probably use an ovulation kit too - they tell you when you are about to ovulate. If you use both methods at the same time you're bound to  at the right time!).

Hope you are all ok!

Anita


----------



## angel83

Morning Girls

How are you all today?

Trishy and Janners you made me laugh so much, it just sound so familiar. Only my DH keeps falling asleep on the night that we are supposed to BMS so i bought him a gym membership for his birthday. I new it would give him back some energy, it has worked a treat. My DH is no longer tired and sluggish, so when i demand it (lol) i get it now. hehe.

Hi Mrs AB, good to see your back, love the suit.

Angel83


----------



## janners1

Mornin'!!!!!!

Ah yes, those ill-fated words that will strike fear into your sleepy husband on a school night "*we need to do it*". Our poor DH's have such a hard life!   

Tedette - felt the exact same way when I came back from my appointment in Origin for ICSI. It just made it so real, and I had still been holding out for a miracle. But it is exciting that you are getting started on tx soon!!

Missy fingers crossed for you today that everything is OK.  

Hello Anita - the suit is lovely, really classy. Glad you have got the house sorted and how exciting that you are starting tx soon!!

Angel - lol about the gym membership!! That made my DH even worse - he is in the gym so much there is no time for nookie LOL!! Infact, in the gym they keep us going about never having any energy for nookie cause we are always there!!!!!

Hi to everyone else - Weeza, Mary, Dahlia, Trishy, Fiona, Cate, Kate, Jofi, Gemma, Holly, Sunny, Shoppingqueen, galaxygirl, glittergirl oh I just got writer's block I know I have forgotten someone but my cold is even worse today so you must forgive me!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning ladies, it's a lovely one today  

Tedette good to hear from you. It's daunting making the move to Tx but all worth it in the end    

Missy, good luck for the scan and hope you get good news   

Angel good luck for the appointment, let us know how you get on.   

MrsAB good to see you back. The suit is lovely, very nice. Glad to see someone else who doesn't get on with the SILs.   Good luck for the near future. Who would think you would be looking forward to AF coming??

Jofi, hope you get a letter soon and get started on the next step   

Mary, hi. I have yet to meet the elusive Mr. Heasley. I had a lovely asian doctor but I can't remember her name (she was stunning!!!! I felt so ...... inadequate, with my legs akimbo and this beautiful woman poking about AND she was soooooo nice    ) There were 2 radiologoists, the lovliest nurse ever and Dr Carson, who made the call. Have to ring for DHs SA results today and am going to make a private appointment with Mr Heasley, see if I can't get things going. Belly rub for Poppy from me too  

Janners, how is the cold? Are the pups still giving you the big eyes? Belly rub for Sonny and Buddy  

Trishy, what's the crack? Belly rub to Elvis. I would love to live near the river and see all the wildlife!!! We have a serious amount of pheasants and foxes round our way. Love to see them. 

Kate good luck for the planning appointment  

Sunny how is it going? Is there any serious nesting going on?  Are you counting down the hours yet  

Fiona, what are your plans> What films have you got to watch or are you heading out of the house?  

Morning to Dahlia, Shoppingqueen, Cate, the G girls (galaxy and glitter), and anyone else i may have missed. 

I want to second what was said about the Sperm seekers. My name is Weeza and I too am an over-zealous sperm seeker. I warned DH last night that i am Ov'ing this weekend and he rolled his eyes adn sighed "Ok then"   How dare he?   He doesn't mind really that I am using him for his sperm         

Watched a program on BBC3 late last night called Dawn Gets a Baby. Did anyone see it? Dawn Porter has done other "documentaries" (it's not exactly panorama) on Dirty Dancing and other stuff before. Last night she was following this girl through her pregnancy and hoping to be there at the birth but she missed it. She went with the pg girl shopping for all her stuff, took a cast of her belly and helped pack her bags and all but was flying back from Canada when she give birth. So Dawn found another woman willing for her birth to be filmed and it showed it ALL. The lady was in the birthing pool, and you seen the baby coming out and everything. Then the doc placed the baby in the ladies arms and she was so overcome. I cried, it was so emotional, not in a bad, poor me way, but OMG that is so amazing and overwhelming crying. Just wondered had anyone else seen it. 

Anyhoo, there is another ridiculously long post. Sorry.


----------



## angel83

Lol, Janners We are exactly the same. This last 5 weeks or so we havent left the gym. My DH goes 6 days a week. I manage 4 days. But im proud of that.


----------



## angel83

Didnt see it weeza, but it sounded interesting. I love watching any pregnancy and birth shows. Even b4 i had my DS.


----------



## weeza82

It was very interesting now, even thought the presenter was a bit of a dick. I like watching those kinds of shows too, but I always have loved any kind of hospital program, love City Hospital in the mornings (is it still on?) used to watch it at uni. 
Ooooh and Luka came back to ER on Thurs night. Bad Abbie for drinking


----------



## angel83

lol, i havent seen city hospital in ages. I dont know if its still on. What did you call the girl in that.


----------



## janners1

Weeza do you like Grey's Anatomy? I love it - tho DH says it's a poor man's ER!!

Sonny and Buddy thank you for the belly rub! They were trying to escape out their hole again this morning, which I have boarded up. I think in their doggie language they are discussing digging another one behind my back.

I am drugged up on IBU but I feel so like crap. It's so bad I am considering cancelling on HT today. That will ruin my day if I have to do that    

I didn't meet Mr Heasley till I went private with him - he was my doc for a year before that though!!! Very nice man and VERY worthwhile having a private appointment with him - we were sorted out then and there.

Wow Angel that is some pretty good going at the gym. What do you do - do you go to classes/lift weights/cardio? I lurve the gym!


----------



## angel83

Hi Janners

Sorry you are in pain mrs, whats up? Sorry i must have missed that.

I do 20mins run on the treadmill, then 10mins on the cross trainer. Then 30 mins of pretty much stomach weights. Ive noticed a massive difference in my tummy. Its very loose since having my DS. But its definitly tightening fast.

What do you do at the gym? Im still finding my feet. 

Angel83


----------



## janners1

Angel - I've got a heavy cold. Started last Thursday with a cough and has progressed to sore ears, streaming eyes, pressure headache and general achiness. I absolutely HATE being sick. I'm a bit of a moan!

I go to the gym most days. I really got into lifting weights and I do upper body with a trainer on Tuesdays and lower body myself on Mondays and Fridays. I do spin class a few times a week at lunchtime, boot camp circuits on Wed nights, fusion training on Thursday lunchtime and spin and bodypump on Sat mornings. Lifting weights has made the biggest difference to my body ever. I'm a classic pear shape but since getting into the weights I am quickly evening up my body, which amazes me!

I started off going and just keeping myself to myself but the gym I go to now is quite motivating and they encourage you to try out new stuff and come out of your comfort zone. Brill!!


----------



## GemmaC

Hi All, 

Well my update is that I have my pre-treatment appointment on Thursday and due to start down reg on Saturday morning.  I have to go to the Royal Pharmacy first to collect my medication.  I presume my appointment is with the Nurse who will show me how to use medication; they said to leave an hr for this appointment?  After all the thinking, planning and prayers its hard to believe we are finally starting this weekend. 

Angel, thinking about you today! I hope your appointment goes well and that you get all your questions answered and things start to move in the right direction.

Janners, sorry to hear your still feeling under the weather with your bad cold. Its horrible being so dosed up, you sound like you have it really bad, get well soon.

Missy97, hope all goes well today with your scan and that eggs are coming along nicely for you! 

Jofi, hope its not to long till your letter arrives.  Its hard waiting around.  

Tedette, I felt much the same as you when my letter arrived.  You spend yrs/months waiting for it and when it arrives its hard to take in.  This is my first time too so its all a bit daunting but good too!! Wishing you all the best.

Fionab, Hope you having lots of positive symptoms..+++

Trish….I love your fab PMA!

Kate, I hope all your dates work out for you starting.

GemmaJ10, all the best for Thursday +++

Weeza, delighted to hear you got the all clear. I hope you get good results today with your DH.

MaryC, I am sorry to hear your AF arrived.   I admire your positivity

Annie, hope your DH is feeling better for his test.

GemmaC


----------



## angel83

Hi

Gemma that is fab new, you must be so excited. Can i ask how long you had to wait?

Janners - Oh My God. That is some working out you do. I feel like i dont push myself enough now though. Im 4ft 9 and im 9st on the nose. Which is good cause so far i have lost 6lbs, but really tonned up. I was 10st b4 i had my son 2yrs ago and ive never been back at that again. I think i need a programme, ive just been too shy to ask 4 one. lol

Angel83


----------



## GemmaC

Thanks Angel for your good wishes.  We were referred to the RFC Autumn 2005. Waited till Summer 06 for our first consultation, further test carried out, put on waiting list Dec 06, first NHS treatment cycle March 08. It’s a long wait but trusting it will be worth it. 
GemmaC


----------



## angel83

That is a long wait  
But like you say, it will be worth it. How many cycles do you get?

Angel83


----------



## janners1

Angel brill work on the weight loss and toning up! Definitely ask for a programme - gym staff love to see people asking for one. I was the same at the start but then I just thought, well that's what I am paying the money for! And tell them you don't want no girlie pink weights programme - tell them you want the hardcore stuff LOL!!!    

Gemma - how exciting!!!!!!!!!! I bet you can hardly believe you are really starting tx!


----------



## Fionab

Tedette, glad to hear that you got your date for starting.  I know everyone would like to fall pregnant naturally but for most of us that isn't going to happen.  You will feel a mixture of emotions around IVF, excited but nervous at the same time. Poor DH!!

Missy, hope scan goes well today 

Cate, hope you got home safely

Janners, poor dogs finding their escape route blocked!!!!

Gemmac, yes you need to pick up your drugs first then go to the RFC and they show you how to use everything and explain your schedule.  Some of the drugs have to be kept in the fridge so either plan to go home with them straight away or make some arrangements to store them/ring a mini fridge for the car.

MrsAB, nice to see you back

I'm getting very worried about everyone talking about going to the gym all the time - I usually have the opposite problem in that I can't actually make it there!!!  Nothing exciting today - going to the hairdressers later so that should keep me busy today and take my mind of symptoms and knicker watching!
Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Morning everyone..........just on for a rant (Sorry)

My friend came up last night and was telling me that a friend of hers in work and his Mrs have unexplained infertility and they have been attending the Royal on the NHS for tx.  She's not sure of exactly what tx they are receiving however she then proceeded to tell me that this particular lady had a "transfer" on friday afternoon and then went out with her husband's work mates on Friday evening smoking like a train and drinking like a fish........ now I'm sorry but what a complete waste of NHS funds she's just thrown away funds that could have allowed some of us another NHS cycle!!!!!!!     

RANT OVER   

Good luck Missy for today and anyone else did I see Angel too has tx or something today will catch up with you all later.

Mary.........must be me who has to work and can't be jumping online all day long you guys do some talking   make's it harder to keep up with everyone!

Love to all 

Kate


----------



## Trishy

Hi Gemma

You must be so excited now.  I was first put on list on August 2005 and am still waiting for my nhs try!  I haven't phoned up in a while but the last time I called they said it would be around August 2008!  It is such a long wait but I am scared to phone now as I don't want to jinx my private try I am doing now.  Want to keep the PMA by thinking I won't need my nhs try!

What happens if I fall pregnant this time, do I still get an nhs try for no. 2 using FET that I have in storage now?  I know it's wishful thinking working first time but it has to work for someone so I have to believe that someone might be me!  If not me at least one of us lot!

I had my appointment on 12th December and was starting the spray on 13th so it's quite fresh in my brain!  Yes you go to the pharmacy first to collect the drugs (I had to wait about 20 minutes there) and you pay them directly with your banker's draft.  Then head over to the usual waiting room in the Maternity Hospital and a nurse will call you.  She will talk you through every little detail of your schedule (make sure you bring it with you) and show you exactly what drugs you have in your bag.  I assume you will have Synarel spray which she will show you how to prime and take.  And you will also have Puregon and Pregnyl viles and pessaries.  She will then give you a cool bag (as in to keep your drugs cold) but it is also pretty cool.  It's a bright green mini rucksack that looks like something a child would take to school and pretend to be a teenage ninja turtle!!  Inside this will be a 'pen' to take the injections with, alcohol wipes to clean your skin before hand and a sharps box to put the used needles in.  She will then show you how to take the injections (no biggy - and that's coming from a needle phobic!).  After that she will talk you through the final Pregnyl injection which needs to be mixed together.  To be honest she just skipped through that one quickly with us because it is a while yet before you need to take that one.  When I went in for our final scan I asked to be shown how to take the Pregnyl again and they just laughed and said 'join the queue' so don't worry if you can't remember everything, we all seem to be in the same boat.

Finally there are pessaries which she will show you for after ET but they are nothing to worry about.  Just like messy tampons I assume (I have not got that far yet!)

All I will say is there is quite a lot to remember (it lasted just over an hour for us) but I got a fantastic nurse who answered all my questions and made me feel very at ease.  If there is anything you can't remember after you have left just call them when you need to and they will answer any questions.  You will need to go home and get the injections viles in the fridge straight after.

I hope that's not TMI!!  Hope it helps.  Nothing to be nervous about.  I was more excited than anything!

Good luck


----------



## GemmaC

Angel, I get just the one NHS go, that is now standard.

Thanks Janners. I am now going to ask a silly question, what does “tx” stand for, I get the general gist that is starting treatment but unsure what it actually stands for…sorry..

Thanks Fiona, that is great advice.  I have about an hrs journey home, would this be ok length of time for meds to be out of the fridge?  Would a cool bag be a good idea to bring or not? How are you feeling today? Enjoy your pampering at hairdressers! 

Kate, I agree! That is just crazy.


----------



## Trishy

Gemma an hour will be fine.  5 hours is the length of time it survives so one hour is ok.  Put it in the cool bag provided (as per my last essay of a message!)

TX is simply treatment!


----------



## Trishy

Gemma - just wondering at what point were you advised you only have one try on the nhs?  I only happened to discover that through this thread and was really annoyed because the hospital told me I get 2 tries and they have never told me of any change to this.  Did they advise you directly?


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, one of the nurses told us that if we have more than 5 frosties then your NHS try will be FET but if you have less than 5 you can get a new fresh cycle of IVF/ICSI.  I have only used the pressaries for the first this time and they certainly are fun, messy is definitely the word!!

Gemmac, we took our mini fridge as I had to call into work first but I think an hour should be ok - you could always check with RFC.

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Sorry Gemma - no banker's draft for you as you are NHS!  Ignore that bit!


----------



## weeza82

Hey, 

Crazykate, I agree, that is so irresponsible and a complete waste of funds  

Gemma good luck for starting tx this weekend. It will all be fine. 

Fiona have a lovely relaxing time at the hairdressers. 

Angel you are totie (sp?) tiny!!!!! I am a whole foot taller at 5 ft 9!!!!! Well done on the weight loss. I am no gym bunny. Have a cross trainer at home which serves mostly as a clothes horse   I am trying to lose a bit of weight as well with better eating but not much weight off yet but the clothes are all lot looser   I think it was Nadia Sawalha was in City Hospital. 

I love Greys Anatomy. I CRIED so much when Denny died at the end of Series 2 but haven't seen anything since. Is it going to come back to Channel 5 anytime soon?

I have tried to post but 6 new messages have come up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Fiona

I was more wondering if I do fall pregnant now do I have to start all over again on the waiting list for baby no. 2 or can they do an FET pretty much without waiting?


----------



## angel83

Hi Weeza

What is SP? sorry for being dim, lol


----------



## GemmaC

Trishy, we must have been posting at the same time so I missed your post.
Thank you so much for taking the time to explain all that to me.  Its just brilliant to see it all wrote down and get my head around it.  I have even printed it off so that I can read it again! I am all chuffed you did that! Thank you!


----------



## Trishy

We are all fighting for space on the board today!! 

I am writing a bit at a time as am supposed to be working!!

Fiona - hope the hairdressers is nice and relaxing.  Are you getting anything exciting done?  Don't let the hormones take over and do anything radical like a 'Britney'!!  You must be beside yourself with impatience now!! I am so excited!

Janners - nothing wrong with pink weights!  I have pink, lime and blue!!  I look a right plonker!

CrazyKate - let me at that girl   That is just like saying she couldn't care less if it works or not and is like a slap in the face to the rest of us waiting patiently! GGrrrrrr!

As for the rest of you gym bunnies - well done on the fitness/weight loss.  I weighed myself this morning and have put 5 pounds on since stopping the gym in September!  Ooops!  I really am going back I promise!  Maybe this weekend!


----------



## Trishy

No problem Gemma.  Shopping Queen did something similar for me for EC and it really helped.  If I can help someone just behind me it would make me happy!  We may be going through ET around the same time, well you will be just ahead of me.  I am waiting for AF to arrive then start drugs again day 21 and get FET after that.  Infact I will be quite a bit behind you!    But at least you can advise me by then!!


----------



## GemmaC

Trishy, I only found out the day I got my letter requesting my Feb period dates, so much for being informed of any changes! They just included a letter stating that the criteria had changed and everyone only got one NHS go now.  I had been told initially that we would have two free goes. 
I am unsure how its work for your NHS go, I would be interesting in finding out as well.  Lets hope you wont have to think about going again and your 11 little snow babies will be all you need.  If I can be any help near that time I will certainly do my best.


----------



## GemmaC

Trishy, just thinking. Did you defo get confirmtation that your on the NHS list?  That is quite a long time you have been waiting. I was at number 83 when we were put on the list and my board does 5 cycles per month.


----------



## Trishy

Yes Gemma I have phoned up quite a lot about where I am so I know I am on it.  I am from the Banbridge area (whatever Board that is, Southern I think) so I think it takes longer to attend RVH.  I chose to go there as that is where I want to give birth and they have a good department for premature babies etc incase anything went wrong.  But only afterwards did I find out you could have the baby in a different hospital if you want.  So I may have got seen quicker if I went to CAH for ICSI first then to RVH for birth.  Saying that a lot of girls here seem to have been transferred to RVH anyway so maybe it's no difference.

I might phone again just to check where I am on list.  I had to wait a full year to go private through RVH so by the time that came round it has nearly clashed with NHS try!  Just typical!  Just hope they freeze me at the top of the NHS list incase I need to go for FET in another few months.

Why is it all so much guess work with dates?  I hate that they never keep you fully informed.  Never going private with them again!!

PS.  Love the term snow babies!


----------



## Trishy

Mary - PM for you


----------



## GemmaC

Thats a good job Trishy. Its unreal to think that you had to wait a yr for even a private appointment. Its only when you join a board like this that you get clued in to what its all really like with waiting, choice of clinic to attend etc...
Its a bummer your NHS go is coming up at the same time. I hope you can hold off ok on this, hopefully this will not be a problem. 
Yea, I think the term snow baby is so cute!


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, I'm not sure about waiting list for FET.  I can't get my hair coloured as on 2ww so just getting a cut, trying to let it grow at the moment.  I don't think they will hold your NHS place unless you are pregnant or in the middle of private treatment.  If the NHS comes up they may change it into an FET cycle which would be annoying as they are so much cheaper than a new ICSI.

Kate, that is really annoying about her partying like that after transfer.  I was afraid to move for so long after ET.

I am getting impatient to test but in another way scared of the result so just tryng to keep busy.
Fiona


----------



## niamh32

fiona just a wee quick note to wish you all the luck in the world - i have really pos vibes about you!! we need good luck on this board!!
a big hello to everyone else- i try to keep up with you all but havent had the heart for a coupla weeks but im in good form again and cant wait to start again (2 weeks ago i was never going through it again!) time is a good healer. 
    to all
talk soon
niamh


----------



## janners1

LOL Trishy, I knew I would get in trouble over the pink weights remark!!!!!!    

Well, I didn't cancel on HT in the end and did my arm workout as per - no cardio today though as my chest and lungs do not feel great. HT reckons they are full of 'snot'!!!       

Hi Niamh, lovely to see you popping in on the board, I hope you are looking after yourself and as you say time is a healer.    

Kate, I can't get over your friend's friend getting on like that after transfer!!!!! If it doesn't work for her won't she be devastated she didn't look after herself better??

Fiona - knicker checking - thats hilarious!!!!!!      

Angel - sp? means not sure if spelt correctly!!

I'm off to eat my weight in crunchy nut cornflakes. I took a craving for them in the shop and had to buy a box!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Hi Niamh

You are very brave.  Totally understand you needing a break from the site but good to see you back again and feeling a bit stronger.  Will you be able to do another FET when you are ready or do you have to go through the whole thing again?

Whatever you decide I wish you lots of luck


----------



## Annie70

Been enjoying the keep-fit thread - just logged in before heading off to the gym! Only go twice a week (because of skiing) though I have been going v. regularly for the past 15 years. Do circuit training but I got tennis elbow/mild tendinitis from yes, playing too much tennis last summer in our local park and it's never properly recovered.  Whenever I up the weights too much, my elbow protests.

I understand that it's not a good idea to gym it in the tww? Even if you don't do weights, just gentle cardio?  Anyone hear any different? I find this weird as I worked out the whole time I was pregnant with ds - even the day before I had him (though I was down to brisk walking on the treadmill). Makes you feel great and it's great for them. 

I suppose that what I'm saying is that I don't really believe that gentle exercise will hurt a normal pregnancy but I don't think I'll do it in the tww,, just to make myself feel better.


----------



## janners1

Annie that's exactly what the doc told me when I asked him about exercise during the tww. He said it won't do any harm, but if you do and your tx doesn't work out you might wreck your head thinking it was your fault because you exercised. So really he said it was a mental thing. Apparently if you have a level of fitness and want to maintain that throughout pregnancy then it should cause no problems at all.

I would imagine I will take it back a notch during my tx 2ww - just so I can't blame myself if it doesn't work out. But I will miss it sorely!!!


----------



## Trishy

Yes any doctors have told me it's ok to exercise at whatever is normal for you at the time of conception but you should not suddenly take up anything that you have never done before.  I always wanted to stay fit throughout pregnancy and stay at the gym but now with having treatment I am terrified to exercise so dog walking and swimming will be my lot when I get ET.  My friend did the stepper at home right up until birth but I am too scared now.  Although I may ask gym instructors if they could do me a safe keep fit plan during pregnancy.  I think it's down to what we all individually feel is right for ourselves.  My opinions have changed regarding exercise during pregnancy since I found out we needed treatment but one thing I would say is I don't believe in ANY exercise throughout 2WW, no matter how fit you are now.  Just looking out for you Janners!  I would hate for anyone on here to blame themselves if things didn't work out.


----------



## janners1

I know Trishy, I appreciate it!!!!    

I reckon when I am on my 2ww I will put myself on bed rest, I'll be that paranoid!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

You and everyone on FF!  Obviously that does not include that girl who drank and smoke straight after ET.  I find it so hard to believe anyone would be that niaive.  Although I bet she has a healthy pregnancy and other people who do everything right don't have a good pregnancy.  It's sods law!

I am getting impatient to start now!  It's horrible getting within 2 days of ET and then suddenly being told I have to start again with the drugs and ET will not happen for another 3 months!  Very annoying.  I was OK until today but now getting so impatient!


----------



## Trishy

Fiona I thought it you get your hair coloured using foils so the dye does not have contact with your scalp that it would be ok?


----------



## janners1

Ah it's a bit of a wait but sure you have all of us here to keep you company while you do your time!!

As for the hair dye thing, I thought my friend was going totally overboard when she wouldn't use fake tan during her pregnancy. Then there was something on tv about how the products you use affect your unborn child, even if they don't touch your skin. Like the chemicals in hair dye can be breathed in. And creams are absorbed into the skin and stuff. I never would have thought of it to be honest.


----------



## Trishy

I knew about the fake tan thing but I thought hair foils would be ok.  Oh well, not sure how attractive 9 months worth of roots will be!!  (That's me having a bad hair day!!)

A girl in work who is on maternity leave now used fake tan the whole time but I would never do that.  I might give birth to an orange!!

Also I know oils in the bath are a no-no too. 

We should start a thread that people can go on and literally list things that you should not do or eat etc during pregnancy.  But then we might turn into hypercondriacts!! (sp??)


----------



## janners1

I also read this thing in a magazine that said young girls are now smoking and drinking during pregnancy so that they will have smaller babies and labour won't be as bad! I used to keep my DH going that I was gonna take up smoking when I got preggo because him and his brother were 11lb babies! Argh!

My mum tells me all the stuff she did when she was preggo with me (she was 18 and didn't have a clue) and it makes me wonder how I am so normal!!!!


----------



## GemmaC

I know Trishy, its bound to be a bit like seeing Santa about to leave you the best present even and then you blink and it dissapears...ok maybe that a weird example but you get the idea!  

Yea Janners, I have heard that about the hair dye ok.  Personally I would rather be safe than sorry and just not risk getting it dyed. 
Tell me more about the fake tan theory....is it just the spray you cannot use or all?


----------



## janners1

Gemma, it was something to do with chemicals used and how we didn't know yet how the body absorbed them. Here's a link to an article about it, the fda has approved fake tans for use in pregnancy in that they won't harm the baby, but your skin is more sensitive due to hormone changes and you could have an allergic reaction.

http://www.spray-tan-byron-bay.com/tanninginpregnancy.html

I thought my friend was overreacting but after seeing that tv program now I am now so sure.


----------



## Trishy

No tan at all.  Basically anything that can be absorbed by the skin you have to be careful about.  I also heard you are not allowed to sunbathe (must be the over heating thing) so no real tan either.  We will all be pasty white with dark roots but still have a huge grin at being pregnant!!  

Yes this is what santa did to me -   with all the pressies still in his sack!  He better be back soon!  

I read that about girls smoking for smaller babies too.  I think I would rather have a 14lb healthy baby than a 2lb very underweight and underdeveloped baby!  I think that just shows a lack of maturity and obviously a girl who is not ready to be a Mum if she is putting herself and her pain before the baby's health!


----------



## Trishy

Janners I take it back, I assumed the tan harmed the baby but it's the mother's skin?  I still think I will avoid it.  I only ever use the Dove moisturiser with tan in it anyway but will avoid that too.  I think I may just wrap myself up in a big ball of cotton wool and hibernate for 9 months!!


----------



## janners1

LOL Trishy!!!!!!     

Although I know there are articles written about how you should only use organic products etc on your skin as well as eating organic only because you can inhale the chemicals.

My mother in law has just brought me some anti bacterial hand gel because she heard I was sick and is convinced I got it from 'germs in the gym'. LOL, can you see me standing slapping on the hand gel before I get on the cross trainer??!!! Not wise!


----------



## Fionab

Niamh, thanks for the good wishes.  I hope you are right and it does work.   I'm glad that you are feeling better as I can't begin to imagine how you felt losing both babies.

Janners, thought someone would pick up on knicker watching, it was a term they are using on the 2ww boards and I thought it was funny at the start then I found myself doing it!!!!    11lb babies are just scary!  You can get germs from a gym - another good reason not to go   

Annie, they don't recommend too much exercise during 2ww - its my excuse and I'm sticking to it.  You do feel that if you do too much they will fall out which I know it won't happen but that is how it feels.

Trishy, it probably would be ok but my grey is showing at the roots which are beginning to need to be done, so I thought it was best to avoid it for the time being.  I think you can get some sort of dye that is safe to use but I'm not sure what it is.

The hairdressers was good although I did see how bad my roots were!

Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Gosh , I have missed so much today!!!

Niamh, how are you, good to see you back      glad to see/hear () you feel a lot better after what you have been through   

I have no input into the gym conversation. Don't go now and won't go when I am pg   I can't bear the thought of people seeing me, this hot, sticky out of breath heffalump using some equipment that they want to use      Walking and the occasional swim does me fine (ish)  

About fake tans and hair dye.... I probably wouldn't use fake tan but it would kill me not to dye my hair for 6 months. It wouldn't be the dark roots, but the grey ones   I have dark hair and am going reluctantly grey, with a fight   It's not too bad really, but I dread to see what it would be like 9 months down the line       

Sweet mother....11 lbs? Kudos to your MIL   Twice!!! And how sweet is she buying you hand cream


----------



## janners1

She is barely 5ft and had to have a hysterectomy a few years back, the doc who did it told her in this day and age the babies would not have been allowed to get that big. Craziness!!

My grey hair is getting ridiculous - I am definitely due for a colour! 

Have just had an email from a potential customer asking if I would be brave enough to take pictures from a boat. What sort of boat would require bravery, I'm wondering?!!


----------



## Trishy

Janners someone came up to us at the wedding fayre in September asking if we could do a nautical theme card.  Maybe it's the same girl!  Is she slightly older?

Maybe you will have to climb up to the crow's nest and she is getting married on the boat!!


----------



## MaryC

Hi girls,

Nothing new to report today!!

Janners, My dad was 14lb when he was born!!   and his mother was a tiny woman 4ft nothing..... God love her!! Your MIL sounds lovely, have you decided when your going to tell her about tx?

Anita, great to see you back with us, PM on it's way!

Niamh, I hope your keeping well, it's great to see you so positive so quickly. 

Trish, I hope you have your carnation ready!!!! 

Hi to Kate, Sunny, Fionab, Missy, Dahlia, Galaxy Girl, Glitter Girl, Weeza, Gemma, Angel, Jofi and everyone else.

Mary


----------



## Annie70

Something for you to think about, Janners - it's fairly well documented that women who do moderate exercise when pregnant have heavier than average babies.  I definitely fit the bill - ds was just over 10lb. (Though I was 8lb 8oz at birth myself which may have contributed).  The days I worked out I'd definitely eat an extra meal or goodsized snack. 

Though, a good birth weight apparently augurs well for future health.  

My SIL's first son was a mere 14lbs (though she is 6ft 4 and bound to have big'uns).  The maternity nurses stayed on beyond their shift to see if she could have it naturally. She did!  Though, I'll not tell you about all the messy details that went on for months afterwards!

Actually, I do colour my roots and admit to timing it to that I don't need a top up during the tww. But, I will continue if/when I get pregnant.  I couldn't cope to what it would do to my morale!  The babe takes in very, very little of it - you could do much worse things!

Forgot to say, Weeza that a MAR test tests for the presence of sperm antibodies that stop conception taking place (i.e, it tests for immunological IF). Dh did the deed yesterday so we are anxiously waiting the results. Should get them tomorrow. I'm just paranoid that they will discover smthng that will hold this cycle up.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

I see you've all been busy!!!

Sent a big long post last night but it didn't show up!  Raging I was!!!!

Niamh - lovely to see you back.  Can't imagine how last few wks have been 4 u both.  Really admire ur positivity & strength to try again.

Fiona how u doing?  Thinking of u big time & x my fingers, toes & all else!  Bkd acupuncture for next tx with Sharon.

Mary sorry about your BFN - as time goes on it gets harder yet ur always so strong

Welome back Anita!  Great news u starting soon!

Good Gemma u got ur schedule    

Weeza this "Secret" malarkey well heavy reading!!!!!!!!!!!  But I'll try anything..........!

Got  tx schedule on Friday in post so all very real now again.  Just want to get started!  Hate being on this dam pill!!!!!

Trishy glad I helped u!  I do try to look on the positive - us ladies must go thru this 4 a reason so if we can ever help someone then its not as bad!

Chat soon

Love

SQ
xxxx


----------



## tedette

Firstly, good luck FionaB and everyone else starting cycles or waiting to test soon  

I am in the same boat as Annie and weeza when it comes to hair dye...I would look like Gandolf from Lord of the Rings if I didn't dye my hair for nine months  

It looks like loads of us are going to be cycling here at the same time...I am due AF this weekend so due to start drugs around 21 days later...the posts will be interesting when all these hormones start taking effect!  

Tedette


----------



## Cate1976

I'm back home.  DH has gone into town and then has college.  I'm having a quiet evening online, watching tv and an early night.  Slept well last night and dozed on plane, and on bus up from Dublin but still tired.  I'm beginning to get back on my feet as well.  It's going to take time but I'll get there.


----------



## janners1

Good Gawd ladies! I am sitting here with my legs tightly crossed!!!!!!!!

14lb  - did he come out with a schoolbag on his back??!!!

That's it - I am giving up the gym and taking up smoking!       

Mary - I told my DH I would tell her on one of my wee weekday visits when it's just me and her. We are having a girl's day out on Sat and I could have told her then, but his aunt is also coming now so I won't be able to. 

Shoppingqueen, exciting that you got your tx schedule!

Trishy - This wedding enquiry isn't till 2010! Do you ever get enquiries that early? I had one for 2011 the other day!!


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, grey is my problem as well but at the moment I'll hold off, I was afraid to get it coloured during stims in case it affected the colour - I imagined it turning out orange or something (I suppose that would be good as orange is the colour of fertility!!!)

Annie, 14lbs sounds really painful

Shopping queen, what date do you start d/regging?  Hope you get on well with the acupuncture. 

Tedette, you will be fine with the drugs, it gets easier once you get started into the treatment.

Cate, glad everything went well and you are feeling more hopeful.

Janners, I can't see you giving up the gym even with the thought of a 14lb baby!!!  

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## walsh1363

hi trishy if you have a private cycle at the royal and have a baby you will be no longer on the nhs list as you have to be classed as childless we had to wait until our dd was 16 before we got a nhs cycle that goes for step children also


----------



## shoppingqueen

HI Fiona

Start d/regging 19th March - won't b long!

Sharon C said come weekly b4 EC - wondering if she  just wanting pockets lined?!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Thanks everyone for your good wishes well my house is cleaned top to bottom all ironing done bed changed and last items to bag packed.  And now i am really nervous and scared. Guess it was because i thought i was having a section now the thought of childbirth is petrifying me.  But like millions of other women i have to get them out.  Everyone who is starting treatment or going for appointments this week good luck.  Fiona i will be thinking of you hope you get you hearts desire .

Take care
Wendy


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

You all have been busy will take ages to catch up.........

Anita suit is lovely, good to see you back and good luck for starting tx.....

Gemmac good luck with planning appointment and for d/r when you begin...

Kate, understand the rant, i would be wrapping myself up in cotton wool........

Cate hope you feel a bit better soon, it takes time to get over..      

Had scan to check if follicles growing well.  Scan went well some nice follicles growing - Dr Moohan went through the sizes but lost track half way through.....Next scan is on sunday......Feeling bloated and pains in stomach and sides now so feeling a bit ugh today..................Had acupunture with Sharon C today really relaxing!!!!!!

Missy xxx


----------



## angel83

Well Ladies 

Update from me, i am still a Tamoxifen Lady.

I had a scan today at the appointment and it went as follows - 

When i had a tracking scan on clomid CD14 i had 1 follicle 14mm. I had AF 14 days later, so the follicle was immature and not large enough. 

Today i was CD7 and i had 2 follicles 1 @ 7.2mm and the other was 12mm. I have been told that this is a great result and that i should complete another 4 cycles after this current one. Apparently my Endometrium was good too ( i assume this means womb lining). 

I was happy enough even though im not progressing to IUI yet, and they feel i should give this tamoxifen a good chance. So i will.

Angel83


----------



## MaryC

Morning all,

Angel, that is great news about your follicles, 12mm on CD7 thats fantastic   . Keep going on the Tamoxifen if it's starting to work now, it would be great if you could avoid IUI.

Sunny, Best of luck for tomorrow, I hope everything goes well and you have an easy labour with two healthy bundles of joy at the end of the day!     

Missy, great that your follicles are growing well let's hope you have loads of really good ones, I hope your not in too much pain though! 

I hope everyone is well today.

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Good morning ladies, 

Sunny?Wendy, I can't believe the day is here !!!! It is soo amazing. I hope everything goes well for you and the twins are healthy and perfect. They are already doing well with such a lovely mummy and being loved so much     (I feel quite emotional !!) 

Angel, glad the appointment went well. If I remember rightly, you haven't been on Tamoxifen long? It seems to be working well so far. 

Cate glad the funeral went ok  

Missy, Good news on the follicles. What time is your scan on Sunday? I can't get my head around Sunday appointments   What is the next step after that?

Shopping Queen, great news about your schedule. It will be fine and there appears to be plenty on here who will be cycling around the same time so plenty of support. The Secret really is heavy going. I can only read a few pages at a time and then sit and think about them. It's like revising for an exam!!!

Tedette, Gandalf  , so true, so scary!!!

Annie, your SIL is 6ft 4 That is so huge!!!!  I would have gone to see could she have the child naturally as well   My DH had his 2nd SA on Mon, hope to get results today as well. His first showed ASA as well. Hope your DH gets good results today  

Hi Mary, how is it going?

Janners, I wouldn't be worried about the boat, but about how choppy the water was !!!!!! 

Trishy, morning!! 

Morning Dahlia, Walsh, Galaxy Girl, glitter girl the 2 Gemmas, crazykate, Mrs AB, Jofi and everyone else. 

What were all these tiny women eating or doing to produce such whoppers of babies!!!!! It makes the eyes water for sure  

I watched the most fantastic program on ITV2 last night, Britains Youngest Brides. It was a repeat and I had seen it before but so worth watching again. It showed 4 or 5 teenage brides, including one whose twins were due 2 weeks after the wedding. She was smoking and drinking champagne in the limo afterwards (disgusting) and a Hindu marriage which looked amazing!!! But the best was the traveller bride with the 22 stone dress        Absolute genius. Please tell me someone else has seen it as well and knows what I'm talking about. You wedding industry folk have had it easy!!!


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, I saw that program a couple of months ago. It was mad!     The traveller girl with the massive pink tiara like Jordan's and when her relatives had to drag her into the back of the van just to transport her to the church because the dress was sooooo heavy and huge, it was a classy affair!!!!!!

Mary

P.s Just remembered what her guests were wearing at the wedding!! OMG!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

YES that is the very one!!! She had a really thick brogue accent and all the relatives were "dressed up" as well. I loved it!!!! Couldn't take my eyes off it         One of the best things I have EVER seen!!!! The male relatives were "Push her in, keep pushing, there's plenty of room here for her head", So funny


----------



## Trishy

Mary - morning!  PM for you

Sunny - all the luck in the world for the new arrivals.   Can't wait to hear the news! 

Angel - sounds like a good outcome for you.  If you can avoid going through IUI then that's a good thing.  Good luck with the BMS!! 

Weeza - morning.  Missed that programme both times but I head heard people talking about it.  Sounds so funny.

Missy - great news.  Good luck on Sunday. 

I'm very tired this morning - could do with time off work but have to save my days for when I really need them! Fingers crossed!


----------



## angel83

Hiya 

MaryC – I thought it was good compared to my last scan. Not sure what is good and bad though really.

Weeza – you are right this is my 2nd cycle, so I have 4 more after this one.

Trishy – If this doesn’t work then next step will surely be IUI. I hope DH is up for the job with the BMS as he has let me down quite a few times lately. Any tips on how to give him a spring in his step is much appreciated.  

Angel83


----------



## weeza82

Sorry Angel, no tips for lazy DHs. I got the cold shoulder last night in bed!!!!! Then other times he moans that I don't initiate it enough   Crazy fool doesn't know what he is talking about


----------



## angel83

Yeah i got that one too. My dh said i only initiate sex when its BMS...


----------



## MaryC

Angel, you news was great, what do you mean your not sure if it's good or bad? You only need to have an 18mm follicle and your nearly there already and your only CD7! 
Regarding the DH, I know what you mean! well mine is always up for it so there's never an issue there but sometimes the pressure to impregnate is too great and the    don't cooperate!!!   that is very very frustrating when you know your ovulating.

Mary


----------



## angel83

Hiya Mary

Im just confused as to when to BMS. This Tamoxifen has shortened my cycle again to 30days and i dont know when i will ovulate now. Especially when the follicles are that size already.. Any ideas?


----------



## Trishy

Angel - you could try ovulation predictor kits which are quite good.  As soon as the line is the same colour or stronger than the control line then you have to have BMS over the next 48 hours.  They are quite good.  I found the plain pee strips at £5 per pack of 5 are a lot better value for money than the expensive ones in boots.  Try a wee chemist instead and they might have them cheaper.  I once spent £20 on a digital one.   Never again.

As for 'doing the deed' we all seem to be in the same boat.  My solution was a pot and needless syringe on days he was too tired and he can hand you a 'pressie' and go back to sleep while you do the rest!  Better than nothing because it can be so frustrating if you know you are ovulating but not getting any swimmers!


----------



## angel83

Trishy - i will stock up on OPKs tomorrow and start using them from day 10 i think.


----------



## Trishy

Angel the instructions tell you what day to start so if you are regular now at 30 days then it should work well for you.  I have always been from 28 to 40 days so I have spent a fortune on kits!  They have 5 days of sticks in a pack so I think it could be your answer!

Other way to get what you want is the sexy underwear/school girl route etc!  Works every time!


----------



## angel83

Well thats an idea i never thought on b4  here we come, lol


----------



## jofi

Hi gals, just a quickie cuz I'm meant to be cleaning house for my first meeting with prospective parents for my new childminding business.. 
but got my letter today, after some very complicated sums  ( seems to be af + 52 days = ec ) assuming all goes to plan I reckon I'll be ec about 12 May.
Sorry no personals, I'll catch up properly soon, bye 4 now


----------



## Trishy

Hi Jofi

That sounds like things will be underway for you again very soon.  Good luck 

By the way you may well have lots of FF babies to look after very soon!!  Are you based in Belfast?  I know I will be looking for a Belfast based childminder if all goes to plan.  Have you just finished all your exams and this is you now starting out on a new business?  Sounds great - well done you!  Good luck and hope the parents today say yes!

Hope the whole childminding thing is not too hard emotionally for you.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone1 Sorry haven't been on the board for a while - been very busy!

We had our review at Origin yesterday. So ovaries are quiet and we will be ready to restart treatment on the next period! Yeah! So that should be April time to start the spray.  

Then had review Appt. in Royal today. Trishy we were told that if you have 3 private unsuccessful failed treatments before NHS go - you will be taken off the NHS waiting list. But if you get pregnant you can stay on the waiting list and have your NHS go. So up to 2 private treatments only for us! And they count FET's as a cycle. Though not this one as it was a stopped cycle. Apparently no fertilization also counts as a cycle. Scary eh? waiting list for Southern board for ICSI is 22-24 months. FUN. Hang on it might be 4 treatments your allowed. My brain has gone to jelly. 

Any way hope everyone good today


----------



## Fionab

Walsh, I think the rules have changed so that you still get one NHS go regardless of whether you have any children.

Shopping queen, it won't be long till d/regging starts.   I only rang Sharon about 1 week before EC so that was all I went, you could even try every other week and see how that goes.

Sunny, good luck for induction today.  Hope the labour isn't too long!

Missy, glad that the follicles are growing well.  Good luck for Sunday's scan. 

Angel, glad you got good news at scan today.

Weeza, a dress that weight would be fun when you need the loo!!!

Trishy, I'll know how to recognise you now if I see someone with a schoolgirl outfit walking around the town!!  

Jofi, good luck with your meeting and starting your business.  Just be careful with RFC and their dates, I had worked out my EC date to be 31st Jan but it turned out to be 20th Feb.

Galaxy girl, glad that you have got a date for starting cycle.   Do the Royal count treatments at Origin as well or just treatment with them?

I am just back from having a facial and it was wonderful, even better it was free as I had a voucher from MIL.  I did have to tell her I might be pregnant as she used different oils.  Still getting AF pains but test date is getting closer.
Fiona


----------



## galaxy girl

Fiona I have everything crossed for you and am blowing you some bubbles!
Yeah they do count Origin cycles as well. I think I've worked it out that it is 3 failed cycles not 4. Was getting confused as maths never was my strong subject! 

Think Dr. McFaul wasn't to pleased we had gone to Origin. From our point of view it meant the appt. was easier as we had already signed all the forms and Knew the kind of things he would say. Also we managed to arrive an hour early as i was so worried about waiting on the motorway and today there were no lines of traffic or waiting for a car park space!


----------



## weeza82

Hey, 

galaxy girl, good news with Origin and some clarity on the number of Tx issue. Lots of pma your way.   

Jofi, great news about your letter. Am I right in thinking thats with RFC? I must remember your wee calculation for the future. Hope the child-minding business is a success for you. 

I have given up with the OPK kits, i was spending a fortune on them!!!!! I just try and make sure we are BMS everyday 3 days each way around OV time. Then DH gives off about not getting enough the rest of the month    The trick is not to tell him when you are ov'ing so he thinks you are just horny    Then in a few days he wonders when you are ov'ing and you say yesterday/2days ago so he doesn't feel the pressure to perform! Genius, no? Then I told DH I will be ov'ing this weekend and he groaned    Cheeky boy


----------



## weeza82

By the way, does anyone know if Craigavon Fertility clinic only work in the mornings? Trying to get DH's SA results. They weren't available yesterday or this morning. Then Fiona rang me and left an answerphone message, cos I was doing intterviews this morning. Now I can't get hold of anyone


----------



## wee emma

hiya girls  

i had a scan on sunday and the doctor said that i had one follicle at 19mm and one 14mm - sunday was day 7 of my injections.

is this good? i injected my pregnyl this morning.



xoxo


----------



## MaryC

Yes Wezza Craigavon only work in the mornings, if you leave a message on the machine they are usually very good at getting back to you.

EmmaEliz, that's great news about your follicles lets hope they keep growing.

Jofi, best of luck with your new business I hope it goes really well for you. 

Is anyone planning to brave the first day of Victoria Square when it opens tomorrow

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Oh. Thanks Mary. Must try to be available tomorrow morning. DH wants to know how he has performed  

EmmaEliz, good news about the follicle size     When is ec then?

I will be making a day trip to Victoria Square and Ikea some day in April. Hate corwds so gooing to leave it till then. I like retail therapy to be therapeutic, not mad sale rails and sale dollies with a murderous look in their eyes!!!

Ooooh, heard a story today about a bride who married last Sat and was an hour late for the Church. Apparently they were zipping up her dress and the zip broke (not cos she was too big, just shoddy workmanship). Someone came to the Church, and got a lady to come back to the house and sew her in!!


----------



## Trishy

Galaxy - I should be starting spray around mid April if AF arrives in another couple of weeks!  Glad you are starting then too


----------



## Fionab

Galaxy girl, you can never tell if the car park will be empty or full, we have been early a few times now and ended up just going to the cafe for a while.

Weeza, poor DH making him do all those things against his will!!!  I think he will survive!  Poor bride with her zip breaking there would be no hiding that!

Emmaelizabeth, is your EC on Friday or are you doing the IUI?  Those follicles are a good size?

Mary, I think I'll leave Victoria Square for a while, dread to think what the crowds would be like.

Fiona


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone!!!! Just checkin' in to say hello, I will go back and read over everything I have missed!!!

PS Has anyone read the awful stories saying my beloved Patrick Swayze has pancreatic cancer and has only 5 weeks to live?

http://perezhilton.com/2008-03-05-we-pray-to-god-this-is-not-true

I so hope it is just a horrible untrue rumour. Johnny Castle can't die.


----------



## walsh1363

Sorry didn't realised they had changed the rules again they made us wait 3years for our nhs cycle that i had in Oct


----------



## wee emma

its iui i'm doing, i have to go in tomorrow afternoon at 3.30, DH goes at 1....

i wasn't sure if that was a good size or not as it was dr traub who told me and he just flew into the room scanned me and flew out again.


----------



## Trishy

Mary can't wait to go to Victoria Square although I will be window shopping as so broke this month!

Fiona - how you feeling?

Nightmare about the wedding dress.  I got my heel stuck in the little bridge leading in to the church at my wedding and my Dad thought I had changed my mind because I refused to go any further!!  He had to get down on his hands and knees and pull as hard as he could in the hope that my shoes didn't break!!  Needless to say the wedding video goes from me smiling outside to suddenly being in the church.  The middle bit had to be edited out!!


----------



## Trishy

EmmaE - think positively - sounds great to me.  Dr Traub can be like that.  My 2 scans with him he said lie back and the next thing he put the probe in that fast I nearly jumped off the bed!   Then it was quick left right then he was gone and I didn't know whether to get dressed or not.  We had to stop a nurse and ask if that was it!!   But he is good and knows what he is doing.


----------



## wee emma

Trishy said:


> My 2 scans with him he said lie back and the next thing he put the probe in that fast I nearly jumped off the bed!  Then it was quick left right then he was gone and I didn't know whether to get dressed or not. We had to stop a nurse and ask if that was it!!


same here, it was the left right bit that had me jumping 

i got changed anyway but didn't know if i should, then walked out and asked a nurse if i could go because he had disappeared so fast.


----------



## Trishy

I suppose if he spent too long looking it would worry us, so it's the kind of 'no news is good news' scenario.  So I reckon you're on to a winner!


----------



## weeza82

Noooooo, it can't be true!!! "nobody puts baby in the corner". 

EmmaE, good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you     

I got attacked by a wasp on my way up the drive to the Church on my wedding. It was buzzing round my fringey bit and I tried to swipe it away with my flowers but it wouldn't go and I stumbled a bit and wailed (quietly) "daddy, help me". The video man cut it out but a family friend didn't


----------



## Annie70

Angel - I was too cheapskate to buy OPKs from the chemist shop so I used to buy bags of them directly from ebay. Wholesalers sell them and pregnancy kits. There's no fancy packaging, it's just the strips but they do the job. Though, I did some work for Clearblue last year, and afterwards cheekily asked the PR agency if I could have some freebies. They obliged by sending me some digital OPKs!!   

Weeza - We also haven't got dh's MAR results yet - the receptionist said that she couldn't find them and would ring back.  Still waiting! I also used to not tell dh when I was ov'ing because otherwise the BMS became too stilted. Normally worked well for me.  

Fiona - good for you for not testing! Any more symptoms?

You should see the cut of me today.  Went out for a few bevvies last night with friends. Did not have too much but, as I've been drinking very little for months, they totally went to my head. Slept badly and woke up with crazy hair, dry mouth and conjunctivitis in one eye!  It was a great night, and I had a brill chat with one friend who adopted a little one last year from China and is on the lists for another(she had ov cancer years ago and can't have her own).  It is always sobering to talk to her as I realise that my situation isn't as bad as I think because I can at least try for my own child. 

Anyways, wish it had sobered me up more as today I look and feel like the evil Witch of Endor!


----------



## Trishy

Janners - I seriously hope that is a sick lie about Patrick Swayze  

Walsh - I am also waiting 3 years this summer and have never been informed of the changes until I read it hear.  So looks like if I get pregnant with this private try I will still be on the NHS list but not sure how long they keep you at the top of the list so you can have baby no 2 on the NHS?  Probably wishful thinking it will happen this time anyway but have to be positive!

Weeza - you probably looked like your Dad was dragging you into the church while you were trying to fight him off!! 

Annie - good smiley for conjunctivitis!!


----------



## weeza82

Yeah, dad was like "get in there now, I want no more of you!!!"       Not really  

Annie, nice work with the freebies!!!!! That's great about your friend being able to adopt again  . It's always useful to hear about somebody worse off who has come through it stronger to put things in perspective. 

I think I may have mortally offended someone on an HSG thread. Someone posted a thread in a panic about the HSG. There were loads of replies and some poor horror stories. Given that mine was only 5 days ago, I thought I would share my experience and that I didn't have all the pain the others were talking about. I just wanted her to see that, yes, a lot of people have a hard time, but it's not always really terrible, so don't panic. One girl, replied, "I am so unlucky, I feel such a wimp"    Have sent her a pm apologizing   . What to do?


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.
I'm trying to get back on my feet.  Have got on ******** which is so cool.  A few of my friends from church are on it.  Finding it hard looking at everything in our lounge that was Nan's especially the photo of her on the mantlepiece.


----------



## Trishy

I wouldn't worry about it Weeza.  It should have been obvious enough how you meant it and it is good for people to learn that when something is a bad experience for one person it doesn't necessarily mean it will be bad for the next person.  You were only trying to reassure her that it can be pretty painless and the point of this whole website is to share your experiences, whether good or bad.  I am sure she will understand, especially as you sent her a PM.  Don't worry


----------



## VB

Hi girls!

Not been on here for AGES and have suddenly discovered there is a NI thread, how's about ya!!

You will get there girlies!

Vx

PS C'mon Tir Eoghain!!!


----------



## Trishy

Hi VB - welcome back even though I never knew you the first time!! 

Well girls I am very sad today.  The rumours were true about Patrick Swayze.  He is still working and responding well to the drugs but people with pancreatic cancer do not usually live more than 12 months so that's not good.  They are denying that he only has 5 weeks to live but it's not good anyway  

On a good note I can feel ovulation twinges so AF should be here in 2 weeks and then I will be able to phone hospital to start treatment again around 10th April!  The time is moving faster now than before so not too stressed out!


----------



## jofi

Hi guys, wanted to put a proper post on and say thanks for the good luck messages yesterday,

What about ye AB! Welcome to the the board.Whereabouts in NI are you from?

Hi Trishy , thanks, yes I'm in Belfast Castlereagh road direction. I wondered at the beginning if I would find it emotionally hard but to be honest it isn't an issue at all. I love kids and I love spending time with them but I don't look at them and wish they were mine iykwim. So while I still crave my child my job is unaffected, it's in different categories in my head.

Weeza, yep I'm with RFC. I wouldn't feel too bad about that girl's comment about being a wimp. It's a pitfall of the internet that we can't read the tone of a posting, my guess is she meant it as a bit of a throwaway comment. Pm'ing her was thoughtful though.

Fionab, I've been thinking of you. I really hope you get your BFP. I have to say you seem to have stayed remarkably sane through the 2ww. You know I've never got to the stage you are at now without af turning up so that's a really good sign. Good Luck Girl xx

Sunny, I know you won't read this but thinking of you too.....wondering if your twins are here an all.....so exciting.

Hiya Annie,emmaelizabeth.walsh,janners,Maryc,galaxy,angel,crazycate,anita,shopping queen  & paulmghty  

Well I had 2 visits yesterday from potential mums & dads, not potential mums and dads, they are already mums and dads obviously but I just can't bring myself to call them customers, sounds so money grabbing.
It went well. First family had a bonnie bouncy smiley 9 mth boy. He was smiley, we were stressed. First time they had spoken to anyone about childcare, and my first visit obviously. They only stayed half hour. I gave them a welcome pack I put together and said if they thought of anything to ring or they were welcome to visit again. It felt like a job interview but that was my doing not theirs.

My second visit was completely different. This lady phoned yesterday and I said sure come on over so she arrived half an hour after the others left....only had to clean once you see    Well we chatted for an hour. She is so my kinda person. She know my life story now. She has 3 kiddies !!! and they are coming over on sunday for a play and a 'rake about' as they say in the county.

So considering I only have 4 places and I've had 2 more enquiries on top of the ones that called yesterday I'm thinking I'll be full in no time. In fact (this sounds so bad ) I'm going to have to push the first couple for a decision maybe next week. I have a lady wants to visit next week with her baby daughter. I hope they don't think it's some kind of sales tactic. I made such a big deal yesterday saying take time to think blah blah. Oh dear.

Ok so I've bored you all to death I'll say cheerio
Catch ya later
xxx


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone,

I saw this morning that those rumours were true. I'm very sad - pancreatic is very aggressive.     

My wee sis is gonna be devastated, she has loved Patrick with fierce loyalty since she was about 12. 

I am still feeling like poo today. I didn't get a chance to go and catch up on all the posts yesterday, so I'm sorry I didn't do personals. This is the absolute worst week for me to get sick, I have so much to do before I go away. I'm freaking out.

Plus the puppies are sick - they have ear infections and had to go get antibiotics yesterday and ear drops twice a day - Buddy is fine but Sonny FREAKS as soon as he sees the dropper coming out! 

OK there's my moan over for the day!

Oh Sunny will have her babies by now - hopefully! I hope it all went OK for her and wasn't too hard a labour. Can't wait to hear what she had!

Weeza - you get your results yet?

Trishy - good news about OV coming  

Annie - I bought OPKs from ebay too - v cheap and worked well. Though, I have a love/hate relationship with OPKs and my digital monitor thing so I will only use them rarely when I am feeling motivated!! Most times I just start 'knicker checking' around day 12     

Right I'm off to wallow in my stress. I'll keep checking in - please don't write too much today girls or I will get behind again!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Welcome Emer .

Glad to see you have found it useful to read this thread and have decided to join us.

I know what you mean about the waiting lists.  I waited a full year on the private list for Professor McClure at RFC and have been waiting 3 years this August on the NHS and am still waiting for my letter.  A few times we nearly went to Origin instead but every time I phoned RFC they said I was nearly at the top of the private list so we stuck it out.  We wasted about 6 months with being told lies.  Also Origin is more expensive so that was why we thought RFC was better (now we wish we had just paid the extra and gone to Origin).

So I hope all goes well for you.  I think you made the right decision.  The girls on here seem to like their customer care compared to the RFC but I have never been so cannot advise you.  If nothing else you have peace of mind that no more time will be wasted.

Take care and good luck


----------



## Trishy

Yes I think you should just go ahead now with Origin.  You could phone the RFC in another 2 months and suddenly be told it will be another 2 months again so that would be a disaster.  When do you expect NHS try to come along?


----------



## weeza82

Dammit, just lost a big long post    so I shall start again.....

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. 

Welcome to VB and EmerG looking forward to many chats. 

Janners, sorry you and the dogs are stil feeling bad. When do you head? 

Jofi, glad all went well yesterday and hope the business is a success ( I am sure it will be)

Trishy, twinges are a good thing   

Sunny and Holly, I know you both won't be reading this for a while, but just to say, i am thinking of you both. Sunny hope everything is progressing well if it hasn't already progressed. Can't wait to hear names and weights. Holly, hope the procedure wasn't too draining and has done the job for you now. 

Morning to everyone else, MaryC, Annie, EmmaE (good luck today), the Gemmas, the G girls, cate, crazykate, wlash and shopping queen (thanks for the pm). 

Well the girl I thought I had offended yesterday pm'd me and told me not to worry, she knew I meant well and was having a bit of a wallow and who could blame her. I was worried I had turned into one of these "Relax and it will happen" insensitive types, you know? But all is well now. 

Devastated about Patrick Swayze, "nobody puts baby in the corner " and "ditto".  

This morning, in between the snooze alarms, I dreamt an evil clown was  holding me to the bed by the shoulders and going "meheheheheh" in an evil tone.   Don't like clowns much!!!!

Dh's Sa results are through. The numbers have increased from 19 million to 29 million, motility is up 19% to 31%, abnormals are down 97% to 89% (yeah!!!) and ASAs are don 90% to 88%. His post wash results aren't as good as last time when he had 5million and 80% motility. this time it's 300,000 and 33 % motility. Not sure what the significance is about that. But overall things are looking a bit better, must be down to the supplements   Quite pleased about the abnormal forms, the Pycnogenol seems to be working nicely. Might up his dosage to 200mg  a day from the 120 mg he is currently on. He is quite pleased himself   So I think I will make a private appointment with Mr Heasley rather than wait till the end of April for the appointment.


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

I can't stop wondering if Sunny has had the twins yet, what an exciting day for them!

EmerG welcome to the thread , I think you should stay with Origin as the RFC seem to just mess people about all the time and so I don't think you could trust what you are being told over the phone.

Janners, I hope your flu clears up soon, have you been taking lots of zinc?

VB, welcome to the thread 

Jofi, that's great news about your business, I'm sure you'll dote on those wee kiddies!

Very sad about Patrick Swayze, I do admire the way he is still working although if it was me I'd be off living the high life as much as I could and spending time with family and friends.

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls just a quick post before i go to work......

Welcome to VB and Emer, hope you find this site as supportive as i have.......

So hard to keep up here there are so many of us now, if you miss a day it takes ages to catch up...

Missy xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Great news Jofi!!!!!  So xcited 4 u!!!

All the best of luck Fiona!  So hoping you get ur BFP!!!

s

XXX


----------



## Fionab

Janners, that is really bad about Patrick Swayze.  Poor you being sick and the dogs as well.  Spaniels don't like things near their ears - my sisters King Charles almost needs to be pinned down by several people and she is only tiny but can wriggle like nobodys business.

Walsh, I'm nearly sure that is the rules that everyone gets one NHS cycle but I could be wrong, this is why the number of NHS cycles was reduced from 2 to 1.

Emma elizabeth, good luck for today  

Trishy, that is a nightmare with your wedding dress.  Glad you are getting closer to your starting date.

Weeza, glad to hear that DH sperm results are looking better.

Cate, glad you got onto ********

VB, nice to see you on the NI thread.   Whereabouts in Tyrone are you originally from?

Jofi, glad that you are getting things sorted with the childminding business.  At this rate you are doing well already.

Emerg, welcome to the board.   We have just had our private treatment for ICSI with Dr McManus but we were only on the ICSI list for about 7 months (had been on IVF list before that).  If you get your NHS or private call I think you can be suspended at the top of the list as you are having treatment but check with them.

Hi to Maryc, shoppingqueen, annie, missy and anyone else I have forgotten about.

Hopefully Sunny will soon be back on to let us know all about the babies, its really exciting to watch someone get a BFP and then see them as the babies are born.
I was so exhausted this morning that I only woke up at 12 o'clock.  Fingers crossed things are going well and my body just needed the extra rest (not that I have been doing much).  This time tomorrow I will know either way and part of me is terrified the rest excited!  Thanks to you all for keeping me sane throughout this 2ww.
Fiona


----------



## ava

Hi Girls,oldie here from way back,still read all posts to keep up with your progress.
Aspecial word to Fiona who is testing soon,good luck and i truly hope you get youR BFP.

Alot of girls seem to be asking about private treatment and still qualifying for your NHS ATTEMPT.i KNOW WITH ivf,that if you are on the NHS WAITING LIST,AND YOU HAVE A PRIVATE CYCLE WITH EITHER THEM OR oRIGIN AND YOU ARE SUCCESSFUL,THEN YOU still are entitled to your go up until your 40th birthday.
Ihope that makes sense.
We were on the nhs waiting list,told we would have a long wait,as i was 37 we mightn't have made it so we went private.We were blessed as it worked first time.However i rang them when baby was 5 months old to see where i was and i was due to have my nhs cycle the following week !!!!!!!!!
sO I EXPLAINED ABOUT STILL BFEEDING BA AND SHE SAYS,WE WILL SUSPEND YOUR PLACE AND SEND YOU OUT A REVIEW APPT WHich i had 2 weeks ago.Iwaited about 3 and a half months for the review,so we are hoping to go again soon.

The board has taken off so much and i know it kept me sane throughout it all and you all seem like a nice bunch!!!!

So best of luck to everyone wherever you all are on the if rollercoaster 
Love Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ava

Sorry for all the typing errors before,never can get the hang of turning the caps lock on or off.

Ilook up and its all in capitals and i soooo can't be bothered to retype it all.

LOVE,,aVa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fionab

Ava

Nice to hear from you again.  I hope Joe is doing well, it is hard to believe that he is coming close to 1 year old.  That is really good to hear that you are still going to get your NHS cycle.  It would be great if it worked for you now as well.  I'm sure you read that Sunny was being induced yesterday and Skywalker was also cycling with me in Dec/Jan.

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to VB and EmerG.  This thread is really good.  Very supportive.

I'm still trying to get back on my feet.  Still finding it hard to look at the photo of Nan.  

Going out on Saturday night though which'll be good.


----------



## crazykate

Hiya everyone

Jofi - great to see you back wishing you all the luck in the world with your new business venture - I'm sure you'll be very successful!

Sunny - I'm sure your little treasures will have arrived by now and I trust you are all doing extremely well.  Can't wait to hear from you.

Fionab - when it test day?  Are you going to test early?

Great to see some more crazy ladies too........

Kate


----------



## GemmaC

Well we had our treatment meeting this morning and it all went well.  You sure need to go in with a clear head to take in all the information. We collected our dugs and as we had an early appointment we go in and out of pharmacy really quick.  We then went over to the RFC and got a lovely nurse who went through all our drugs with us.  I was so glad to have DH with me for an extra pair of listening ears.  So that is me starting spray on Saturday!! It’s a bit weird have to stay on spray when your also taking the injections but I understand that the need to do this to control hormones. Trishy, I had to giggle when they gave me my “ninga turtle bag”!   All your information was spot on and very useful today.  

Walsh, can I ask you a question please.  I am taking the one puff four times a day spray like your last cycle.  Can you recommend what times I should take this at.  The Nurse did not really give me any really time scale so I was wondering what times you took yours at?

Wezza, excellent news about your DH results.  Did you ever try the Marilyn Glenville Fertility Plus for Men.  They are higher strength vitamins than the Wellman and more expensive.  I am not sure if you can take them long term but might be good for an extra boost.

EmerG welcome!


----------



## EmerG

I forgot to say that we have a review appointment with Dr Williamson next week, so I'll ask her then what will happen if we go ahead with origin and our nhs go comes up.

thanks girls, its great to know there are others out there locally going through the same things as me, my friends are great but they don't understand properly as they haven't been through it. 

Em


----------



## weeza82

Gemma, great news about starting this weekend. Hope it all works well. Thanks for your nice words about DH's SA. He has been taking the Marilyn Glenville supplements + pycnogenol + a zinc/selenium combo   Seems to be going the right way. 

EmerG, glad you are finding plenty of support here. It's brill. Thanks Girls     

Just heard about a friend of DH's, his fiancee is 8 weeks pg and they have brought their wedding forward from July 2009 to Mya this year. BUT..... everyone is suspicious, we think he was going to end it soon and she has done this on purpose to trap him (coincidently she would have concieved the week after other friends announced their pg and had to move their wedding back). The fiancee is a silly wee girl, only 20 and wouldn't have liked the other couple having all the drama of an unexpected pg and moving the wedding. but the biggest sting in the tail is she said she was pg 1 and a half years ago whe  he was going to finish with her before, but she lost it. It has since come out that she made that whole story up. Hmmmm. Curiouser and curiouser. Lets hope this time it is the truth and she's not telling porkies.


----------



## weeza82

Oh yeah, a girl at work announced her pregnancy today. She sits in the cubicle behind mine and has had none stop phone calls all day congratulating her. I am a bit tired of it now, cos she doesn't have a very quiet voice and I have 3 reports to get out before tomorrow and it;s really distracting. 

Just needed a bit of a moan, not that she is pg and I'm not, but she is so frikkin LOUD.


----------



## GemmaC

Wezza, looks like Dr. Marliyn did the trick..yipee!  Lets hope those wee swimmers swim with all their might and do the trick for you real soon!
Hey that is chancy business your DH friends fiancee is up to. I hope she is being honest this time.

P.S. Ear plugs on their way to you ASAP!


----------



## Fionab

Gemmac, did they say why it is 1 puff 4 times a day.  I had to take 2 puffs 2 times a day which was handier.  If you had to spread it out then you would be carrying the spray with you everywhere.  Good luck for starting and hope you don't get any side effects.

Weeza, I hate it when people are so loud, our new office is totally open plan so you can hear about 50 people all talking or on the phone, but we have some people who are very loud and it is so annoying.

Fiona


----------



## GemmaC

Fiona, the name of my spray is Suprecur. Not sure why its 1 puff 4 times a day, but it also sayes same on information leaflet so I persume its standard for that paticular brand.  Its a lot to remember 4 x times but hopefully it will just become routine.


----------



## Fionab

Gemmac, I was on Synarel so it probably is the particular brand that is different.  It does become second nature to sniff at a set time, I still think about it sometimes at 7pm, but that could be because I d/regged for so long this time.

Fiona


----------



## GemmaC

Fiona, I can imagine that happening, thinking, hey, did I forget to do something! How are you feeling today, just one more sleep till tomorrow! Will you test AM? I really do wish you the very very for best tomorrow.


----------



## jofi

Gemma, you need to space out the doses as evenly as you can. It's a different drug from the one we used to use twice twice a day.
I would set my alarm on my mobile at 6am then back to sleep, 12 noon, 6pm and 11pm.  It will get to be second nature.


----------



## Trishy

Gemma I took 1 spray in each nostril twice a day, so 2 puffs 7am and 2 puffs 7pm.  I did end up carrying it with me incase we had to stop somewhere on the way home after work.  It does become routine so you will be fine.  So glad I could help.  It is a lot to take in but don't forget the little steps at a time!  

Weeza - glad that girl was not offended.  Maybe you were just panicking you had upset her.  As for clowns, they are my worst nightmare.  Ever seen IT?  I will never allow any of my kids to have a clown at their parties!  I seriously do have a clown phobia! 
BTW great results for DH - well done    And as for that girl  

Sunny - can't control my excitement!!!  Tell all! 

Hi Shopping Queen, Ava and Missy  

Fiona - we are all here for you tomorrow.  Good luck  

CrazyKate - loving the new pic.  Is that Janners' dog??!!! 

Just booked the Radisson in Belfast (close to home I know!!) for next weekend for DH's birthday surprise.  Sometimes a night away anywhere apart from home feels like a break and can be romantic!  Saying that after a few bevvies passion may not be on the agenda!!  Also going to Speranza's for pizza.  Yummmmmm!


----------



## weeza82

Quick note before I go home.....

Trishy, love Speranzas, any excuse, I go!!!! I have seen IT and it scared the bejaysus out of me. I shall take full credit for Dh's results today   and you are right, that girl is sooooooo up to something. Wee B*tch. 

Love the Radisson as well btw. 

Fiona, good luck for tomorrow     , as Trishy says, we will be here. 

Night girlies


----------



## MaryC

Fiona, good luck tomorrow   I will be thinking of you.   

Weeza, that all sounds very strange with that girls getting preg out of the blue, too many co incidents!!!!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Fiona - just made you up to 1000 bubbles for luck!!


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, the Radisson is nice and you will have a great time.  Thanks for the bubbles - hoping it works.

Gemma, Weeza, Maryc thanks for your messages of support, I'll need them all.

The test from RFC is to be used first thing so I'll know the result early on.  I also have some other HPT ready to double check or will that be triple check.

Fiona


----------



## galaxy girl

Fiona   for tomorrow!!

Trishy I'll be starting back on the down reg injections around the second/third week of April depending on when AF next arrives. So I won't be far behind you!!

Hello to VB and Emer  and everyone else on the thread!


----------



## glitter girl

Fiona,

Just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow, if anyone deserves a BFP its you, as you are always so helpful to everyone on here,

Will be thinking of you and saying a wee prayer for you also,

Positive vibes xxxxxxxx


----------



## galaxy girl

Oh Weeza I wanted to ask about the supplements your DH is taking. Mine is on the Marion Glenville ones but I haven't heard of Pycnogenal or the combined supplement - where did you buy them from?


----------



## Annie70

Fionab - really hope this is it, that you have that BFP tomorrow.  I'm excited and nervous for you. You've seemed so zen!  Big hug  . How is your dh coping?  You have a real bunch of cheerleaders rooting for you tomorrow!  

We still don't have our MAR test results - receptionist now has changed her tune and says that we need to make an appt with RE to get them. Got to wait another 10 days for that.  But, congrats to you, Weeza, and dh - it's all going the right way! 

Jofi - your business sounds as if it is already thriving! Way to go!

Trishy - sounds like a great bday surprise! I'm thinking of surprising dh this year with a joint barbeque cooking class - he loves cooking and I love him cooking! I want him to be barefoot in the kitchen, cooking for pregnant me!

Janners - hope you're over the worst of the cold before you head off.  I always catch some cold/flu bug when I travel - must be all those exotic germs floating around in enclosed spaces. Overdose on echinacea during the flights..

On a positive note, acupuncture is going so much better. I'm really glad that I started it well before the d/regs. Energy levels definitely up, and I feel calmer. 

Big snowy hello to Mary C, shoppingqueen, Crazy Kate, Gemma C, Missy, Cath and everyone else! We are literally buried under.


----------



## ritad

Hi Fiona

Just wanted to add my good luck wishes for tomorrow. I hope you get some really good news cos you deserve it. I haven't posted in a while but I always check in and as always, get loads of info about whats ahead with the treatment and lists etc.
I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get a big flashing positive result tomorrow.

Chat later

Ritad


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,
This is such a chatty thread, I am struggling to catch up. Not much news here, think I have caught janners cold so I am lying low at the moment.There will certainly be a lot of cycling over the next month or too.

Fiona- I really hope you get a positive result tomorrow. I will be checking in to see how you get on and wish you all the best.

Sunny, I sure you are still in the hospital with your 2 new bundles.Dying to hear what you had, hope all is well.

Hallo and welcome to Emer and welcome back to VB and Ava.

Hi Weeza, glad your HCG went well and your DHs SA results have really improved, the supplements are doing the trick.Quite shocked to read about Patrick Swayze too.Will never grow sick of Dirty Dancing and love the line “nobody puts Baby in the corner”.Fantastic. He couldn”t be that old either.Very sad.

Hope you are feeling better Janners.I cannot believe you are taking bookings so far ahead, 2010?! Once I had the ring on my finger I couldn”t wait to go skipping down the aisle!! Are you all set for your trip?

Hi Trishy, your advice on the schedule for RFC was really helpful, thanks so much. You are a great support (as are you all). I hope the time goes quickly for now and you can get started again soon.

Hi Mary, sorry to read about your recent BFN.It will be your time soon! I really looking forward to seeing the new Victoria Centre,there was some hype this morning on the radio,it even made the main BBC news as well.I feel a bit of retail therapy coming on..

Hi Gemma, good luck for this cycle.Hallo to the other Gemma too!

JoFi-the childminding sounds good,you will certainly have your hands full.Hope this treatment is the one for you.

Hallo Anita, nice to see you back,have missed your craic.Can”t believe you are staring treatment soon.

Hi glittergirl and galaxy girl.

Hallo also to Angel, your follicle scan sounds really promising!

Hi Annie over in Canada.How cold is it at the mo?

Cate,you are having such an emotional time at the minute.Hope you are ok and looking after yourself.

Missy, how is the acupuncture going? Good luck for Sunday scan.

Hi Tedette, think I will be about a week behind you.

Not long to go now til DR Shopping Queen,Have you been to Victoria Square yet?   

Hope you are ok too Holly.

Special thoughts to Niamh.

Hi to Ritad,Emmaelizabeth,buba,Pauline, and anyone else I have not mentioned by name,sorry.


Off to have lazy night on the sofa.Hope Abby is not still on the bottle later in ER!.Trishy-have got back into Lost again too on Sky One.I am still always confused though.Think I may treat myself to boxset on 2WW –now thats an idea!!

Take care girls,

Dahlia x


----------



## Trishy

Galaxy girl - could be quite exciting if we are cycling at the same time!

Dahlia - Lost is a bit confusing but that's why I love it!!

Off to do some ironing - life doesn't get any more exciting!!


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone  

today is the beginning of my 2ww...


----------



## Dahlia

Good luck Emmaelizabeth          

Dahlia x


----------



## janners1

OK here goes:

Weeza Im sorry I kinda laughed   - OK I laughed out loud at your wasp on your wedding day story. It just sounded really funny and I am also freakily terrified of wasps so I would have been dancing about like a frog in a blender!!!!! I'm glad your post on the other thread didn't cause the offence you thought it had, as someone else said it is hard to read tone in a message board and I'm pretty sure I offend people on a daily basis with some of the things I say.  

Jofi - How cool that you have started your own childminding business!!! I hope it goes really well for you and by the sounds of things you will have those 4 spots filled very quickly! I understand what you mean about 'clicking' with clients. A couple of times when I had people in for their meet and greet it just didn't click....sometimes you get that. I don't know if it was nerves with them or what but it really felt like a job interview like you said and you just know when it isn't going to work out. Go with your gut.    

My sister's birthday was today and she loves Patrick. She sent me an email saying she was having the worst birthday ever. Gawd love her.     

 EmerG - Good for you pushing things on, I am also with Origin for ICSI, haven't started treatment yet though. I hope you have a good experience with them.

Weeza - I head to Vegas on Monday. I am FREAKING OUT about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Holy improvement on your DH's SA!!! Fabulous!! Now, I am confused about this post wash business because I thought all the results were given post wash? Anytime my hubby has gotten an SA they are washed and then the results are given, I don't think I've ever been given pre and post wash results. Maybe because my hubbers SA is so keek that there are only about 2 sperm post wash and they haven't the heart to tell me??!!  

Well done Weezas DH!!!    

Hi MaryC - I have been taking lots of vits and also my protein shakes and I'm feeling much better this evening. Haven't gymed most of the week and miss it but feel better for it. 

Fiona - Sent you a PM - I have everything crossed for you, I really do. Your symptoms sound so promising.    

Hi Ava - Thanks for checking in and giving us luck and advice! Hopefully your next cycle is as successful as your last one.  

Cate - a night out will do you the power of good. It will just take time and you should look at that picture of your nan and think happy memories when you do. Then it will become special to you again.

GemmaC  -how exciting that you have now started your tx!

Weeza - OMW I can't believe that girl made up her first pregnancy. How devious!!!! That's a bit crap that you had to listen to that other girl talk about her pregnancy all day. When I was in my last job about 1.5 years into us trying for a ba a girl in my work got preggo and her husband sent her a massive bunch of flowers to congratulate her on making her announcement. Barf. It was a total plaster all day.    

Trishy - Oooh I totally love Speranzas!!!! And they sell Villa Maria which is my fav wine too!! Yum!  IT also scared the crud out of me, I cannot watch that movie.  

Hi Annie - How far would you be from Pennsylvania?? I think they are still having a snowy time. I will be going from 20's heat in Vegas to freezin in PA!! Glad Acu is working for you.

Dahlia - Sorry I gave you my cold!!! I agree on the getting married asap! Some girls do like to spend lots of time organising it I suppose, but I just wanted it over and done with! All I could think of was being married, I didn't give a toot about my wedding. I'm getting there in terms of being ready for my trip. The nerves are starting to kick in - I'm going all that way on my own to meet a group of strangers. But I KNOW I am gonna have a blast and come home raving about all the new friends I made.    

EmmaElizabeth - baby vibes your way    

OK - I think that's me. HELLO to everyone else!!!!!!!!! I shall be awaiting exciting news from Fiona and Sunny then.

As for me - tomorrow I will be running about like a blue assed fly, Saturday is my girl's day out with my MIL and Aunt in Law, Sat night is my best friend's birthday and we are headed out in - wait for it - BANBRIDGE!!!!!!! Yup - Trishy, I am going to your spot, The Downshire, so if you are there wear a red flower in your hair or something so I will know it's you! Or look out for the blonde chick throwing some shapes on the dance floor when Footloose comes on! We can have drunken chats in the toilets about weddings and baby making       

Jannersxxx
PS - Did I win the prize for longest post yet??


----------



## holly01

OMG!!!!look at the amount of posts since i have been on er.....
1stly i am BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK yeahhhh and i am alive and kicking and sooo many stories to tell,but they will keep for the long recovery period i have ahead of me!!!!

just wanted to pop on and check if there was any exciting news since i have been away.....

GOOD LUCK FIONAB for 2mara xoxoxoxoxoxox u sooo deserve a BFP
         

will catch up with everyone else when i get an uninteruted nites sleep 2nite xoxo
p.s my op went brilliantly....thank god


----------



## Dahlia

[quote
PS - Did I win the prize for longest post yet??    
[/quote]

I think you did!!    Weeza will have a lot to do in the morning to beat this   

Glad all went well for you Holly and nice to have you back.Sleep well,

Dahlia x


----------



## shoppingqueen

OMG!!!!  sO MANY POSTS!!!! I can't keep up!

Firstly hello again Ava - great news u having another tx soon - hope its as successful as last one!

Welcome to the new ladies just joined - hope u find lots of support here.  We're all a pretty nice bunch!

Emma Elizabeth good luck for 2ww!

Fiona fingers & toes crossed for you! GOOD LUCK for 2moro!

Yep have been to V Square - swore I wouldn't brave it but had c**p day & needed a bit of retail therapy!  Its very snazzy!  I was there after 5pm so it wasn't too manic but I just kinda mooched in & out.  Will go again next week for a proper nosey!

Hi to everyone else I may have missed! 

S

xxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Dahlia accupunture is going well it is really relaxing and hopefully it will do what it is supposed to.........

Feeling really bloated at the mnute and have painful sides and lower back, agony at times work is a drag, it is worse when i lift things..........

How is everyone else tonight, this board is really filling up, lot of people starting tx very soon good luck....

Fiona best of luck tomorrow hope you get your     !!!

Annie hope the snow isn't too bad....

Sunny hope you have had your twins and all is well.........................

emmaelizabeth good luck for the next 2 weeks......

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Emmaelizabeth - good luck for the 2WW

Janners - can't believe you are going to the Downshire.  I promise if you see a blonde crying in the foyer it will not be me this time!!  I was to be heading to Portrush but looks like there is a very good chance I will end up in the Downshire instead!  I will look out for crazy lady giving it some moves!!     Will PM you!

PS - you win the prize!!


----------



## Cate1976

Good to see you back Holly.  Glad it went well.

I'm still trying to get back on my feet.  I'm ok so long as I keep busy.  Spending loadsa time on ********.  That site is so addictive especially the quizzes.


----------



## Fionab

Afraid it's a   for me this time  

Thanks for all your support and prayers over the past few weeks. 

I am a bit shell shocked, and it hasn't sunk in quite yet. Will post later. 

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Oh Fiona pet I am so so sorry.  I had such a good feeling for you.  Take time to get your head round it.  I am sure you are feeling numb but you seem such a positive person that I know you can get through this.  It's not the end of your journey, I know it will happen for you soon.

I hope you are OK.  Lots of love to you and DH.  Take care


----------



## weeza82

Oh Fiona    So sorry to hear this. I, like Trishy, had such a good feeling for you too, I thought about you when I got up this morning. Lots of love to you and  your DH.


----------



## janners1

Auch Fiona I'm so sorry to read this this morning, I really thought it was your turn this time


----------



## Trishy

Janners - just realised I just sent you 2 PM's last night but sent them to another girl on the site called Janners and not Janners1.  Ooops!!   She now think I am going to grab her for a boogie on Saturday night!! 

I will PM you now!!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Fiona I'm so so sorry.  I really had such high hopes that you'd get ur dream.

There's absolutely nothing that any of us can say here to help ur pain right now - I just hope that you know that we're all thinking of u & will do our best to support u.

DH & you need to take time just for you to try to come to terms with it.  Keep talking & cry all you need as bottling it up makes it harder.  Give urselves some space.

I can still remember the s*** feeling like it was yest when ourt cycle failed esp as we'd such high hopes but cliche as it sounds it does get easier - it just takes time.  U seem so strong & positive & I'm sure you'll find the strength to restart the journey again if & when the time is right.

Sending you lots of bear hugs.  Thinking of u.

Take care 

Sharon

xx


----------



## janners1

LOL Trishy - Janners 'original' is gonna think you are stalking her!!!!!!!!!!

Sharon you always know the right things to say. I wish I could be more like that. This site is an amazing support network.


----------



## EmerG

Fiona I am so sorry to hear your news. 

Em


----------



## galaxy girl

Fiona I just want to echo what everyone else has said. I'm so sorry  .
Will be thinking about you and DH.


----------



## Trishy

GemmaC - PM for you


----------



## holly01

so sorri fiona


----------



## MaryC

Fiona Pm on it's way.


----------



## MaryC

Janners, It's a small world!! I'm just back from the hairdressers(Gail) and it turns out she is the same hairdresser your MIL goes to!

Mary

S/Q Sharon, I'm most impressed that you braved Victoria Square, you truly deserve your name!!! I am planning a trip in a few weeks for the full day 9am until it closes, I'm going to go mid week when it's quieter.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Thanks Janners - that was nice of u to say.  I do try but words are hopeless aren't they?

Yep Mary wasn't planning to go but with another staff member leaving needed the distraction!  I literally went in & out in half an hour - decided my masterplan would be to go to rest of town as it would be dead!  Debenhams had 25% sale on - bought baking trays!  OMG how dull am i?!!!  

With regard my next  tx Doc Williamson is doing my EC as Doc McM is off on maternity leave & I'm so glad.  Wish the rest of them up there had her "way" - she really does treat u as a person not just a number.


----------



## GemmaC

Trishy - PM's for you... 

Firstly, apologies for my typing error mix up earlier! Thats what I get for trying to type and watch over my shoulder for my boss coming in...  

Fiona, I am so sorry to hear your news, my heart goes out to your and DH. Thinking about you both today.


----------



## Trishy

Gemma - good luck with starting spray tomorrow.


----------



## janners1

Oh my goodness Mary that's hilarious!!! It is such a small world. See why I need to tell my MIL my news??!!!

I'm so dying to go to Victoria Square but I will go when I get back and brave it on a Tuesday morning or something when it isn't likely to be busy! Don't think I would be up for it this Saturday, I'd say it will be packed!

I feel like I need a nap....this has been a loooooong day already and it won't end until much later tonight.....I did my Friday routine of buying my gossip mags and the Portadown Times with a boost bar in preparation for my Friday night catch up, but I don't think I'll even get reading them.


----------



## GemmaC

Thank you Trishy, it will be good to get going.  

Janners, I am just after having a yummy Boost bar, yum! Hope you get to enjoy your later....


----------



## weeza82

Right, it;s clocking off for the weekend time. 

Janners if I'm don't hear from you, safe trip and enjoy Vegas. Someone told me there is a place called M&M World, which is exactly as it says on the tin, just M&Ms  Hope the cold picks up a bit and you have a good time. Bit more kudos for me on DH's Sa results I think, I was the one who researched and paid for them then rubbed his throat to get them down, like you would with a wee calf     Congrats on the longest post ever  

Gemma good luck with the sprays tomorrow  

Trishy and Janners, you 2 behave in the Downshire now. Or at least share the stories on Monday morning. 

I am off home, via the bank, and buying a Creme Egg. The highlight of our weekend will probably be Ice Road Truckers and CSI:NY tonight (did I ever mention how much I love Don Flack in that CHeck him out ladies, see how right I am, but he's mine, all mine). Looking after the niece tomorrow, she is in full throw of the terrible 2's and can be a right madam. 

Anyhoo, good luck and have a lovely weekend everyone       
    

Weeza xxxx


----------



## janners1

Bye Weeza!!!!

I will check in when I am in Vegas!!!!!!!!

Have fun with the energetic 2 year old and enjoy your creme egg!


----------



## Annie70

Fiona

I feel so bad that you and dh got a BFN. 

Thinking of you and wishing I could do something to help,

Annie


----------



## Annie70

Janners - at least you get a welcome blink of sun in Vegas. I'm in Quebec so further north than PA - we're probably colder.  The snow ploughs cleared most snow/sludge away last night but we're all set for another snow storm this weekend.  Everybody's fed up - this is extraordinary.

Emma Elizabeth - sticky baby dust your way..

Weeza - a weekend with the terrible 2's - good practice for you 

Trishy - how are you faring with Lost? I got lost and had to recap by watching a few season 3 episodes.  Did you like the Tudors?  I loved it - going to see The Other Boleyn Girl tonight because of it.

Have a great weekend all of youse!!


----------



## Trishy

Janners - you there? 

It's confirmed!  Downshire here I come!!!!


----------



## janners1

YEEEAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

If you don't see me and Footloose comes on go to the dancefloor and you will know me immediately. I dance EXACTLY like Kevin Bacon.        

      

Annie - I bet you are fed up with the snow by now. It seems to stick around for longer every year. My folks are so tired of looking at it. We really don't know how lucky we are here that we only have to put up with rain and drizzle most of the time!

The Other Boleyn Girl is meant to be great but I will have to go alone or find someone other than DH to watch it with as he doesn't like stuff like that!


----------



## Trishy

I like that type of film!!  If you decide I am not a weirdo on Saturday I can go with you!! 

Guess what - I have never seen Footloose!!


----------



## janners1

You have never had a chip buttie and you have never seen Footloose.

You need my friendship in your life. I will enrich it so much.


----------



## ritad

Fiona

I'm so sorry about your bad news.  I'll be thinking about you.



Ritad


----------



## Annie70

And, modesty is your greatest's virtue!!! Janners


----------



## MISSY97

Fiona so sorry to hear of your bfn...........     

Hi to everyone else....

missy xx


----------



## glitter girl

Fiona,

I know youre probably sick of reading this by now but just wanted to add that I too am so sorry u didnt get good news, Im gutted for you.

Stay strong xxx


----------



## Cate1976

to you and your DH Fiona.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Saw this & wanted to share it with u all.

Thanks for making this IF journey a wee bit easier.
Hold onto hope


There will be times when all looks bleak,
A time when you feel so sad and so weak,
Sometimes a cyber hug,or two, can lift you up, and out of the blue.
We all need friends and others to understand,
Sometimes its a smile, a message or a holding hand.
The journey can be long and fraught, with dangers and fear,
But rest assured others know and we are here.
We walk a path others do not need to take,
Trepedation and worry at every stake,
Sometimes the road is rough, sometimes it its more smooth,
But we are riding here with you, on every move .
All those that care and want to share with you,
For those still struggling, to conceive,
Don't let this deter you - keep going and be brave,
Our arms are outstretched and our words, only a keyboard button away.
Love, caring and sharing is what we do, because without it we are who?
Thinking of you all and hope this brings a little sunshine back to you when you need it. 

Love

S

xxx


----------



## Dahlia

Fiona, I am gutted to read this      

So, so sorry. It is raining so hard here at the mo it fits the mood.

Take care Fiona and DH      

Dahlia x


----------



## glitter girl

Shopping queen,

Thanks so much for sharing that with us, it really was nice to read. It certainly has helped to lift my spirits, and im sure it will do the same for the others, cheers xxx.

Hi to everyone, enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## Trishy

That's lovely Shopping Queen.

I hope Fiona is coming to terms with things.  She was so positive and calm during the 2WW and always there for the rest of us.  Thinking of you Fi xx

Janners - hope you are getting the glad rags on!  

Off to clean the house - the fun never stops!


----------



## Trishy

Janners - I take that back.  My night out has just been cancelled as my friend can't get a babysitter!     Have a few drinks for me!


----------



## Fionab

Thanks to you all for your replies and pm's.  It was a bit of a shock yesterday morning as I had felt positive at least some of the time.  I had a cry then went to take my mum shopping which also helped to fill the day.  We are still in shock and upset but at the same time we are trying to look to the future.  I checked and our NHS appointment will be in 3-6 months so that will give us time to recover before we start again.  

It was so hard to tell people and I ended up texting some people rather than phoning them, so I don't think we will tell as many people next time when we are testing.

We will spend the time getting fit again and are planning to go on holiday maybe in May/June before NHS tx but will wait for review appointment.

We went to Victoria Square this morning, we were there for 9 as neither of us could sleep and it wasn't that busy.  We didn't know exactly what shops so were just wandering around and could have missed some.  It is strange but I always would have loved to buy loads from 'The Pier' when I saw it in England and couldn't carry it home but now when it is here I couldn't find anything.

Thanks to you all for being there especially with the length of our d/reg this time.  I will still be posting but maybe not as often for the next wee while.
Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Hi Fiona

So good to hear from you again.  I totally understand that you will not be online as much and I think that is probably the best thing for you to help you recover emotionally.  The NHS timing is good for you as you need to wait 3 cycles I think anyway before trying again so at least you won't have to wait too long.  That will be the same timing for us if we need to use the NHS try.  I assume it will be another FET for you as you still have some frosties left?  That should make it a little easier next time without the injections.  Try not to feel too deflated as there is so much hope for the future.  Your journey is far from over, it will happen soon for you both.

I can see your point about not telling as many people next time.  I have told quite a few this far but as we have had to stop for these 3 months, I have asked DH not to tell anyone when we start again so we don't have to tell them the test date and then have that worry of everyone wanting to know the result.  I think you are wise to keep it to people very close to you. 

I see the shopping is helping - girls best friend the shops!!  New shoes always help too!!

Take care and stay strong (as you seem to be a strong positive person anyway).  




Annie - I have never seen the Tudors.  I think it's the idea of wearing those big dresses that I like!!!  Also they seem to give all the girls a great bust and unfortunately I am lacking in that department somewhat!! 

As for Lost it is getting a bit complicated but I think I am coping ok.  I haven't got the box set so can't watch back.  I see Dr Jack Shephard is just about to appear in the cinema but now I can't remember the name of the film.  It's an action flic and he is a bit yumm!  Although Sawyer is a perfect bit of rough so if you could mix Jack and Sawyer together that's my perfect man!!


----------



## Annie70

Fiona - Glad that you managed to get through your first day. You've been such a trouper - look after yourself, pet and let dh spoil you.  

Trishy - I don't so much like the Tudors for the women's dresses (I much prefer Diana Rigg's getups in 'the Avengers') than for the overall costumes and atmosphere (not forgetting Jonathan Rhys Meyers). 'The Other Boleyn Girl' was much less glitzy than the Tudors - dh sniffed that there was much less cleavage!
Definitely couldn't hack Sawyer by himself though Sayyid has potential too if he had a bit of a haircut.

Just found out that an old friend of mine is consulting about IVF - what a godsend!


----------



## Trishy

Hi Annie

Hope you and your friend can help each other through this hard time.  My best friend doesn't understand why I go online but she has 3 kids and no matter how brilliant she is she will never fully understand what I am going through.  It takes to know other people in the same boat to feel 'normal'!

Well if you don't want Sawyer I will have him!!   You can have Sayyid! (have you ever heard his real accent?  So English!)


----------



## kate z

Hi guys 

I havnt posted on here for a while so i hope you dont mind me butting in - i just have a quick question re the RVH which I thought more likely a fellow NI girl could answer.

I know there is origin fertility care and the Regional fertilty Centre at the Royal- Is the Regional fertility centre private as well?  I was on clomid for 6 months and was refered to the Royal re potential IVF - but he wants me to do another 6 months on clomid before he will consider putting me on the waiting list. I was interested in maybe doing one or two cycles of IUI while on clomid privately but origin only does a package at 2400.00!!!  Does anyone know do they do IUI at the royal in indivisual private cycles ? and if not is there anywhere else - also would that affect getting nhs funded IVF

Sorry 20 questions !!  


Thanks 


Kate Z xxxx


----------



## galaxy girl

Kate z  I had my IUI at Craigavon. However you can get private treatment at the Royal (for IVF)  and it shouldn't affect your NHS cycle - I would give them a ring to check about IUI privately . See if you can get private numbers for one of the consultants. I have Dr.McFaul's if you want it. His private list for IVF is currently 6 months. Don't know about IUI list.

There also seem to be Dublin clinic's that offer the treatment.


----------



## kate z

Hi galaxy Girl 

Thanks for that- will give them a shout will let you know if i need the number.

all the best 

kate Z


----------



## Trishy

Hi Kate

Just to let you know that I am currently having a private cycle of ICSI at the RVH while I wait for my NHS try to come round.  I am with Professor McClure and unfortunately had to wait a full year to reach the top of his private list.  I am not sure if the IUI private list would be shorter.

Regarding cost, one private attempt at ISCI was a total of £611 for the drugs and £2630 for the procedure.  I know at Origin it was about £1000 more expensive for ISCI so we stuck with waiting at the Royal.

I know IUI would be a lot less expensive but when I look at my price list from the Royal I can't see any IUI costs.  They do have a cost for SIUI (Stimulated Intrauterine Insemination) of £774 excluding the drugs but doesn't say how much the drugs would be but they usually state £300-£600 for drugs depending on what you need.

I would give them a call on 90635888 and ask how long the list is and if you can get IUI privately.

Hope this helps


----------



## Trishy

Janners - how's the head


----------



## mel28

Hi girls,

My God, you lot can chat!!!!

I don't get on very often and when i do i just spend so much time catching up that i don't have time to post.

I really was just looking in to see how you got on Fiona and am absolutely gutted you didn't get a bfp!!  I'm so sorry, hope you and DH are OK, you seem so positive, don't know if I'd be that strong.  

I'm beginning to wish i hadn't told so many people about our treatment, i was so excited at getting it underway that i didn't think on far enough to how I'd cope telling all if it didn't work but figure, they're my friends and I'd tell them anyway so fingers crossed it is good news!

I've been on spay since 14th Feb, so far no side effects apart from tiredness so not bad.  start injections on Friday then scan on the follwing Thurs then one on easter sunday morning,(crazy) then EC on easter wed with hopefully ET on easter Fri!  all getting so close now, getting excited.

I'm on suprecur, someone was asking about it in an earlier message.  1 puff 4 times a day.  i asked the nurse about timing and she said around 8,12,4,and 8 was OK so thats mainly what I've been doing.  its so hard to remember and you have to bring it everywhere with you so it is a bit of a nightmare. I've started setting the alarm on my phone to remind me as you can lose track of time so easily esp at work or if you're out of your usual routine.  i also swapped out of my night duties at work as don't know if that would mess whole thing up, not taking any chances!

hope everyone else is doing ok, will check in again soon, take care in meantime,

Mel, xx


----------



## kate z

Hi Trishy- thanks thats really helpfull - its an expensive business- good luck with your treatment  

Kate Z xxx


----------



## tedette

Hi Ladies,

hope you are all enjoying your weekend.

Fiona,  just to echo everyone else, I am so sorry it iddn't work this time...but don't lose heart    

As for me, AF arrived on Friday   , so I have sent off my letter and cheque to the RVH.  

I guess I'll hear from them sometime this week?

Tedette


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone,

Trishy I am dying. Really dying!!!!!!!!

Had a good night though - what a bummer you couldn't make it. I am sworn off alcohol for at least 2 days     

I haven't even started packing, I am in denial that I'm headed off on my big adventure tomorrow!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Have a great holiday Janners!

Mel all the very best of  luck with ur tx.  Bout time we had a bfp on this site

Tedette sorry about AF & hope you get ur bfp on tx soon 

Fiona thinking of u & hoping you are getting thru the weekend

Hi to everybody else!

SQ

xxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Had my day 10 scan today, all is good and they say should have about mid to late teen of eggs.....Not getting hopes up too much just in case!!! Don't have to have final gonal f injection - incase i stimulate too much??  Take the Ovitrelle at 9.30 it is trying to mind when 9.30 comes though!!!

E/C is on tuesday at 9.30 ......so getting slightly nervous now!!!

Hope everyone is well!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

Just checking in to say hi.  The chesse and wine evening in church last night was brill.  I ended up doing door duty, was at the front door until the evening started but then Brendan asked me to just hang around near the door from the hallway into the main room.  DH and I also went and had a look round the house we want to buy through co-ownership.  It's absolutely fantastic and we're praying that we get it.  We could never get where we are now looking as good as this new house.  it's not a new build but a renovation of a house in the park we live in.  It's Habitat for Humanity that's done it up along with the house and 2 flats next door.  they've got houses and flats in a couple of other parks as well.


----------



## Trishy

Janners - not sure if you will be online again before you go but have a great trip and hope you find it really useful.  By the way you must be an old pro if you are only staying off the drink for 2 days!  I always swear I won't drink again for at least a month!!  I did end up having a few with DH infront of TV instead but was in bed by 10.30!  I am getting so old!   Do you think you will ever go back to the Downshire?  Did you like Disco Dave behind his bullet proof glass!  My DH's fault due to knocking over all his CD's one drunken New Year's and ever since he has hidden behind his glass box!!   Maybe we will get another chance once you recover!

Missy - great news!  Well done.  Try not to be nervous.  I had no pain at all during EC.  You will be great.  I suppose they are trying to avoid OHSS with you which also might mean you won't have to freeze all like me.  But even if they do it's not a bad thing.  Better to be safe than sorry. They sound like they are monitoring you very closely which is good.  Do you get a drug free day tomorrow then?

Tedette - things will really move for you now.  It's funny how long the waiting feels and then once that cheque is away time seems to move so quickly.  Good luck - you will be fine


----------



## shoppingqueen

Terrific news Missy - you on the countdown now!  MId to teen eggs good as quality should be good as not too many.

Just try to take it easy next few days & keep up the PMA!

Good luck!
S
x


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,

just a quick post to say have safe and enjoyable trip Janners and hope the head is clearer this morning  ,

hallo again Mel, glad you"re treatment is underway, hope the side effects are few if any,  ,

Hi SQ hope your cycle going well too. Hope to get to Victoria Square this week too,sounds fab,

Tedette, I would hope your letter and schedule will arrive this week and you wont be waiting too long.

Good luck for EC tomorrow Missy xx

Fiona, hope you are ok, are you going back to work today ? 

Hi also to Trishy, Weeza, Mary, katez, Cate and everybody else too,

Dahlia x


----------



## angel83

Morning Ladies

Fiona – I am so sorry it was a BFN. 

Janners – Enjoy your trip

Hi to everyone else too. Its just a quick post from me to say Hi

Angel83


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

Well I had great weekend in Dublin! The restaurant on Friday night was fab, food was superb, had some yummy cocktails in a lovely bar before we went to the restaurant. There were loads of Welsh about because of the rugby but quite alot of Scots too, in their kilts!!! YUMMY!!!!!   

Trish, sorry you didn't make it to the Downshire, I'm going on Friday night. Don't worry we'll organise our night soon.   

Janners, I hope the trip is great, enjoy the craziness that is Vegas!  

Weeza, where are you today?? I hope your well.

Fiona, I'm so glad you have been out and about over the weekend keeping yourself busy, you and DH seem to be a very strong unit. 

Missy, I hope everything goes to plan with your EC and you get loads of good eggs.  

Mel, Great to hear your tx is going so well so far, no side effects is a real bonus.  

Hi to Dahlia, Kate, katez, Glitter girl, Galaxy girl, tedette, angel, Anita, Jofi, S/Q, Annie and everyone else.

Mary


----------



## Annie70

Missy - good luck tomorrow!!    Let us know how you get on.  When is ET?

MaryC - sounds like a great weekend - did you watch the rugby? It was a good game even if we lost. 

It's officially spring time - clocks went forward at the weekend. Feeling a bit sleep-deprived at the moment.

Had a bit of a pityfest this weekend when a friend revealed to me that she is three months pregnant. Last year, we both admitted that we were broody though I have never mentioned how long we have been trying. I was totally taken aback with her news as her relationship with the bf is rocky and he left her in November for a month. Anyways, she told me yesterday with such a look of pity that I felt sick. She told me that she 'knew that should have told me before' but didn't know how.  

Dh didn't at all understand why I was upset at the news. He thinks that it shouldn't matter because in two weeks' time we are starting our first IVF protocol to hopefully fulfill our own dream. I know that I shouldn't care, particularly at this stage, but I do!! Does anyone understand?  

Also, for some reason, I have taken this worse than my 39-year old friend getting pregnant on her first month trying last year!!


----------



## MaryC

Hi Annie,

I understand how you feel and I think part of it is because your friends relationship with her bf isn't that stable, I think the thought that that baby could be coming into a broke home before it's even born would really upset me. Also when you think how stable you and your DH are and how much you'd want the baby and could give it a good life in a happy home.
How does your friends bf feel about the pregnancy?? is this going to be a band aid baby?

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Missy - all the best for tomorrow.  Just focus on getting over tomorrow and then think of the next stage.  It helped me to think that way but you are probably a lot better at coping with things than me!!  I really hope all goes well for you  

Annie - I am actually a bit surprised your DH doesn't understand why you are upset but that is probably just men for you!  I totally get where you are coming from.  I cried when my brother announced another baby was on the way and when my work colleague told me she was pregnant I actually felt physically sick.  I had to go to the loo and compose myself again.  It was as if someone had punched me in the stomach and it's the only way I can describe how it felt.  So you are not alone and if a good cry helps then have one.  I don't think there's ever an easy way of telling us so give yourself a day or two and you will be fine.  Your DH is probably trying to look on the bright side and he is right that you are nearly there so he must have his own way of coping I suppose.  Hope you feel better about the whole situation soon. 


As for me I had a nice day yesterday.  I finally joined the gym again (well done me!  that's me with the big head!).  OK I didn't actually go into the gym but I did take my 2 nephews swimming and did a few lengths while I was there so it's better than nothing!  I start back at the gym on Tuesday night and will get back to my 4 days a week routine that I was in last October.  AF due in just over a week so that should mean I can squeeze in 9 weeks of exercise before ET which I hope is long enough to tighten a bit of flab!  After that depending on the outcome I will ask about a gentle routine to keep fit or else will go to the pool only and bring Mary with me!!  Ready for that Mary!!


----------



## weeza82

Hey Ladies, 

Missed me  
Have been crazy at work this morning. Recently promoted guy is unbelievably stubborn and thinks he knows best and won't listen to advice from his superiors (ie me) or experienced folks. Well, the sh1t hit the fan over the weekend and hopefully he has learnt his lesson, but I have spent the day on damage control/limitation and a general salvage operation   

Missy good luck for tomorrow and hope all goes well. Are you having acupuncture?   

Trishy well done on joining the gym   

Annie, I can competely understand your reaction. I have varying reactions too, if it's someone who has been married longer than me, or is on their second child, it's ok but if it's someone younger/married less time/not really caring/relationship with not much future, it's a huge blow. Cyber hug!!!  

Mary glad you had a good weekend in the big smoke. 

Fiona, glad you got through the weekend in one piece  

Janners, safe journey. Hope the head is ok now. I know some of my hangovers can go 2 days. Not young enough to handle the drink any more   

Hi to everyone else, shopping queen,Angel, Dahlia, Cate Katez, crazykate, the gemmas, Holly, the G Girls, EmmaE, mel and Tedette (yay on Af arriving!!). Haven't the energy to do personals today, but you know I love y'all!!!    

Had a very quiet weekend. Was babysitting 2 year old niece on Sat who was very well behaved and played all day with the fuzzy felt stories I bought her!! She was even nice to DH (she doesn't like men, oho, that'll change  ). Sat evening was at my sis's for a few jars and watched Ron Burgundy Anchorman. Genius.  Spent the rest of the weekend demanding (and getting!!) BMS off DH. He wasn't complaining, even though he pretended to!!!! Although, at one point on Sat, he said I was like a dog on heat         What could he mean?


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - I have a sneaking suspicion you know exactly what your DH means!!     No sense trying to act all innocent with us! 

Good luck with the damage limitation!


----------



## Trishy

Hi Emer - cheer up the day is nearly over!!   Glad you seemed to have a good appointment today.  I am waiting for AF too to start again in preparation for FET.  Hopefully another week or so until I can phone hospital then 21 days until sniffs start.

I started giving DH zinc tablets on their own as well as a muti-vitamin and fish oil capsule.  I find if you do the nurse thing and pour out a glass of juice and hold out the tablets to him he is in a situation where it is easier just to swallow than to argue!!   Although if you want to make it even easier for him you could actually do the uniform too!!   The zinc seems to have done the trick as we were told his results were 'excellent' when we went for EC so he was all chuffed.


----------



## weeza82

EmerG, great news about the appointment this morning. Hopefully you won't need your NHS go for a while yet though     . Just reading about your DH's routine, very impressive. I tried to entice my Dh onto the pumpkin seeds, but he said "I am no frigging budgie"    The smoothies aren't going down too well either. He doesn't like the "bits". Big Child. I have heard on other threads about the Marilyn Glenville Fertility women supplements. I am currently taking them and DH is on the mens version (+ pycnogenol for morphology and a zinc/selenium combo) . Some of the girls swear by the female ones for thinckeneing your lining, ready for implantation. Something to think about....

Trishy, I am the picture of innocence. I don't know what you mean either   

Oooh yeah, I ordered preseed today. Haven't bought any supplements in a while and was having withdrawal symptoms!!   Anyone here used it?


----------



## galaxy girl

Weeza I wanted to check with you were you bought the extra supplements your DH is taking - was it Framar Health or on line? I like the sounds of those for mine! 

Sorry haven't heard of preseed. Let us know how that one goes too.!

Emer I've heard Sharon Campbell is very good. We just focused on trying to eat as healthily as possible and I started to use organic/natural skincare and washing/cleaning products. I haven't worn nail polish for 6 months - which I find so hard - haven't been able to give up on the hair dye though. Would look like a scary woman with a big white stripe down my hair. Am can't think of anything else. I did try reflexology but it didn't do much other than being very relaxing!

Hope everyone is well !


----------



## weeza82

I googled the Marilyn Glenville ones and then bought them from the Natural Health Store on line (but they are expensive, £150 for 3months supply of male and female). The pycnogenol can be bought in Holland and Barrett but is really expensive, so I got it from Daily Strength (I think) for a bit less. The zinc/selenium combo is just from Tescos. 

The preseed is apparantly a pH neutral lube to help things along, as apparently other lubes can be quite acidic. It was on a supplement/natural remedies thread that I wandered onto and the girls there swore by it, even just for improving sex!!!! Will let you know how that gets on.......

DH moaned about having to take all the stuff, but we have seen a bit of an improvement in his SA results, so he is popping pills happily!!!


----------



## Annie70

Thanks for humouring me in my moaning.  MaryC- I didn't hear how her bf reacted - they already have a band-aid 6-year old who was conceived on their first month going out. Made things become serious just a bit faster! I know that I shouldn't judge other people's relationships and their 'worthiness' to have a baby but that couple limps on, with my friend trying 10 times harder than the bf, and I feel so bad for the little girl already! It's always him who leaves her but then he comes back because she has the money. 

Just heard today that dh's best friend is expecting. They only got married in November. Though, that does not feel as bad as the above.

Weeza & Emer: what's all this about pumpkin seeds? How are they supposed to help? We need all the help we can get there. What's all this with the smoothies? Dh is on zinc/selenium, fish oil and multivits though his results still go up and down.  He has cut down loads on the beer but I have to stop myself being critical whenever he takes one. Some things are untouchable!  

Galaxy girl - I can't forego everything. The hair dye is staying and the occasional nail polish (though not before EC). What with the lack of caffeine and trying to keep alcohol levels low, a girl needs something to get her through this!


----------



## weeza82

Hey Annie, 
Pumpkin seeds are "a good source of protein, essential for growth and repair" according to the packet on my desk!! I think they are zinc-rich food, so good for encouraging the swimmers to grow and thier morphology (feel free to jump in and correct me here anyone, if I am not wuite right). The smoothies is just to introduce plenty of vitamins and nutrients as part of a healthy plan. Does it show that I am a sheep who follows everyone else? I have heard people talking about the pumpkin seeds and smoothies and have embarked on a seed/smoothie regime, which doesn't go quite to plan. 

I now swear by the Marilyn Glenville male fertility supplement and pycnogenol. Dh's results are looking better since he has started taking those and that's good enough for me!!!  

I hear  you on the hair dye and nail polish sister  

I also know how you feel about the band-aid baby. Don't even start me on that!!! In our circle of friends, it's like Emmerdale at the min (not depressing enough to be Eastenders ) but that is a whole other story. I would be guilty of judging peoples "worthiness" all too often and while I know it's not right to do, I still do it and get a putrid sort of satisfaction thinking to myself "Yeah, well at least my baby will be loved and have it's parents around and together forever, cos we have a future unlike so an so" iykwim. If you know there is a stability to a relationship, like your DH's bf, then it is easier to handle than an on/off one.  (i really wish I was better at conveying my thoughts   , it makes perfect sense in my head, but looks like gobbledygook written down   )

By the way, anyone hear anything about Sunny?


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Just a quickie

Welcome Emer - you can get Marilyn Glenville tablets at Framar on Lisburn Road.  She advises them plus vit c 100mg daily & omega 3 1000mg daily.  At £50 a month for just the Fertility Plus tablets they aren't cheap but as we know u can't really puty a price on it can u?  

S

xx


----------



## Annie70

I feel so much better for having vented my frustration - thanks all of youse!  It really helps when others 'understand'. Trishy - I totally get the feeling physically sick bit. 

Thanks for all the info, Weeza - let's see how dh copes with pumpkin seeds!  He has dealt admirably with the other stuff, and doles out his daily dosages himself. 

FYI, today my acupuncturist gave me a list of recommendations for infertile couples. He recommended ginseng for men to increase testosterone and sperm production. He also recommends the amino-acids "L-arginine" and "L-canitine" for sperm production and says that they may also help a woman's ovarian response and receptivity.  Will have to google them to see what they are! 

Now, he's trying to get me to eat more alkaline than acidic, only hot, no cold. Anyone else being fed this?   

Yes, where is Sunny?  Her wee'uns must be already 5 days old! Could she still be in hospital - do they keep you longer with twins?


----------



## MaryC

Sunny is probably still in hospital or maybe just getting home today, if you have a C section then they keep you 5 days but if the twins were small then they might keep her a bit longer.


----------



## crazykate

Hiya all!

Missy - all the best for tomorrow and your 2ww will be thinking of you and hope it all goes well    

MaryC - glad you enjoyed your weekend away DH loves Dublin too

Annie, trishy, dahlia, janners, tedette, SQ, Weeza, galaxy girl, Cate and everyone else trust you are all well and well recovered from your made weekend!

Me update.............

Received a letter from Origin this morning with tx dates so start burselin on Friday and pg test on 1st May!

Kate


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

Weeza I also have used preseed in the past.  It def does help during those stressful 'egging days' as they are now in my house!!  

I also used Agnus castus last month as it is known as nature's Clomid and I wanted to give myself a boost to ensure I ov'ed.  Well, there was no need for preseed... ...if you know what I mean!!  Apparently it works on normalising hormone levels and I have never had so much ...stuff(egg-white cervical mucus I believe is the proper term )...before!

If this IVF doesn't work,  I think I will def go back on the Agnus Castus as it definitely had an effect.  My period arrived with no spotting before hand and I had very few cramps, only on Day 1.  I got it in the pharmacy at the bottom of the square in Dungannon...down from Boots.

Tedette


----------



## Dahlia

Thanks for that Tedette,

might give that a whirl in future  

hopefully we wont need it  

Dahlia x


----------



## tedette

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed Dahlia!!                                   

Tedette


----------



## Dahlia

Best of luck to you too girl    

Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976

Can you not use nail varnish during IVF and pg or is it just during tx and 2ww?  Am growing my nails at the moment and love wearing nail varnish.  Also is there anything else that is best avoided, would I be ok walking the mile into town which I do quite often or does that count as strenuous exercise.  I know some of the foods that are best avoided and I know some that are ok in shop bought versions aren't ok in homemade, mayonnaise being one.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi guys i got out of hospital today.  Had 3 pessaries for inducction on wed with no luck then on thursday taken to labour ward at 130pm waters broken give synto and waited still only 4cm dilated at 1am so consultant opted for c section and baies born at 142am and 145 am had very bad blood loss and had to stay in recovery till 2pm friday.  Babies are wee angels boy Finlay Evan Bobby weighted 7lb 9oz and baby girl Abigail charlotte eve weighed 6lb 8ozs and both have such different personalities.


----------



## weeza82

OMG Sunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[fly] CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

Oh, you have 1 of each!! how fantastic!!!!. I am so glad they are here all safe and sound and that you are doing ok now. 

So, you had your sunroof delivery in the end. Gosh, you were a long time with no movement. Was it boring or all go? How did DH cope with it all? So they didn't come till Friday morning. How are you doing now?

Welcome to the world Finlay Evan Bobby and Abigail Charlotte Eve!!!!   . Such beautiful names and fantastic weights . Oooooh, I am welling up now


----------



## Trishy

Hi Sunny - huge congratulations.   What a perfect family, one boy and one girl.  Love the names and they are both a fantastic weight.  Sorry to hear it was not as straight forward as it could have been and I really hope you are feeling better now.  You had a bit of a rough time.   I am sooooo happy for you and you give us all hope!


Can I also ask why no nail varnish?  I have worn it loads lately and just happened to remove it the day before EC but would normally have still had it on.  I was just too lazy to put another colour on that night.  Am I doing harm?  What about during ET and 2WW?  Should I stop now?  Never heard that one before.


----------



## Dahlia

Wow congratulations Sunny,

what fantastic weights!! how lovely to have a boy and a girl!!

Hope you are feeling better- it sounds like a rough time,

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

Hellooooo, anyone about?   Quiet here today. 

Missy, was thinking about you this morning. How did you get on? Everything crossed for you babe  

Crazykate, wow, how exciting to be starting on Sat. Good luck. 

Tedette, thanks for the tip on Agnus Castus. must give it a go. I'll try anything, me!!!! I have probably missed this month, but will have a bash next month    The no cramps sounds tres appealling. I had forgotten why I was on the Pill, but I am majorly aware now, since coming off it for TTC


----------



## Cate1976

CONGRATULATIONS SUNNY. Fantastic news, love the babies names as well. Hope you're recovering ok.


----------



## Annie70

Sunny - they were definitely full term, your two little ones - great, bouncing weights for twins!   You sound as if you've been through the mill with the whole non-progressing part and blood loss. But, hope that you and the wee'uns are doing well!   

Crazykate - let me know how you get on with the Buserelin - I start it in just over a week's time. 

Missy - how has the tww started?

Weeza- another lovely side effect of agnus castus is that it reduces slightly your FSH levels, though you need to take it for 2-3 months to really reap its benefits. I used to combine it with EPO and never had such regular periods. 

Cate1976 - As far as I understood, it is thought that women using some types of nail varnish / perfume / hair spray and certain detergents have high levels of toxins that are linked with infertility.  Also, my clinic tells us to turn up for EC without nail varnish and lipstick (not quite sure why as they don't warn against them otherwise!).  But, obviously they feel it has some effect on the EC.  I don't think that walking a mile counts as strenuous exercise unless it is very, very brisk walking!


----------



## Cate1976

Have googled whether it's safe to wear nail varnish in pg and got the following articles.

http://www.babyworld.co.uk/faq/individualfaq.asp?Section=Pregnancy&SubSection=Your+body&query=&opt=&page=&question=2144

http://sallyspregnancysecrets.blogspot.com/2006/10/6-hidden-home-hazards-during-pregnancy.html

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071221125949AAOmZfp

Seems that nail varnish and remover is ok in pg but in ventilated room. For remover, you could get the pads rather than the liquid. As someone on the last link said, you just have to be sensible. I'm not pg yet but hope to be starting IVF in September and was thinking that I should find out in advance what I'm going to have to avoid during tx and pg if tx is succesful.


----------



## GemmaC

Missy, by this stage you will hopefully be through your egg collection. I hope it went well for you today.   

Mel28, thank you for your info on Suprecur.  Only a few day till you start your injections now. Its all getting so close for you now.  

Tedette, all the best with your tx.  I send my letter away to the Royal on the 17 Feb and I got my letter back with treatment plan and dates on Saturday 23rd.  

Kate, looks like we are around the same tx wise.  My expected ET is the 16 April so I would say we should hopefully be testing around the same date. Wishing you all the best! 

Well I have been on my spray since Saturday and all is going good so far.  Drinking as much water at the moment as I can. 

Hi to Trishy, Wezza, Angel, Cate, Janners, and everyone else.


----------



## crazykate

[fly][size=18pt]CONGRATUL[size=18pt]ATIONS SUNNY [/fly]

Fantastic news - their names are lovely too      

Annie and Gemma Burselin starts on friday 

Hiya everyone

Kate


----------



## Trishy

Annie - I have a feeling they don't want you wearing nail polish on EC day incase you need emergency surgery and they have to check your nails don't go blue which is a sign of the blood not flowing properly and you needing help.  I know this is the case for real operations.  I don't know about the lipstick though - maybe again incase the lips go blue?  By the way that was just information, not to scare you!!   It's very rare anything ever goes wrong during EC but I suppose they have to be prepared just incase.

I was only told not to wear perfume because it can affect the quality of the eggs on the day.  Weird!  I made sure DH didn't use deodorant, aftershave or hair gel before his sample was given on the day either! 

Gemma - great news the sniffs are going well.  That's the first stage started, roll on stage 2!!

I am trying to psyche myself up for the gym when I get home!   I only get in through the door at 6.45pm so it's hard to get changed and walk straight out again without dinner!  I normally get tea after 9pm on gym nights so it's going to be hard to getting back in to that routine.  Got my banana for the way home in the car so should be fine.  Trying to find an excuse not to go but can't find one so it looks like gym here we come!!


----------



## weeza82

Hey Trishy, good luck at the gym tonight. I hate nights like that when you get tea at a ridiculous hour. 
I teach music on a Mon and Wed night, so either tea is stupidly rushed before the first one at 7 or it's stupidly late. 
Thurs nights I have youth group and am out of the house at 6.10pm and not back in till quarter to 10, so have to have a big dinner at work, then fall asleep face down on the keyboard in work. 
Tues nights are my night to myself   . Tonight I will be getting into my jammies as soon as it is dark and settlign down for an evening of Holby, CSI and then maybe Shameless (harder to get into this series tho). I will be thinking of you then Trishy  

You get home from work late. What time do you finish at?


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Sunny, Congratulations on your wonderful new arrivals, I'm sure your over the moon. They were very good weights!!!  I love the names too.          

Trish, you have to go to the gym or I'll collect you and drive you there!!! Will you check out how busy the pool is in the evenings?

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - I work in Belfast (9am -5.30pm)so have to leave home at 7.30am and don't get home to Banbridge until 6.45pm and that's if we don't stop anywhere on the way home.  Last night we called at Tescos and only got dinner at 9pm!  My alarm goes off at 6.15am - very sleepy girl in the mornings!  DH and I travel together so at least whoever is not driving can sleep all the way to work!  Although sometimes I forget I am driving and sleep anyway!! 

Mary - I might pretend not to go so you do drive me down and then when we get there I will drag you in with me!!   DH has chickened out tonight so I have to find extra strength to go while he is watching the footie!  I will check out the pool.  It was so busy on Sunday I could not get from one end to the other in a straight line.  I like doing lengths so might bore you to tears!  I don't see the point in going swimming then standing at the edges chatting for the whole hour!  I am a bit of a slave driver when it comes to exercise!   The only problem with that pool is the deep end is not very deep at all.  You can still stand no problem so it's so shallow by the time you get to the shallow end if you know what I mean!


----------



## MaryC

Trish, yes I know what you mean about the pool being shallow it's a bit annoying!!! I'm one of the ones standing chatting by the side of the pool!!    I'll stand and count your lengths for you!!!!


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone,

I told you I would be checking in!!!!!! 

I'M IN VEGAS!!

Well I got here after 22 freakin hours of travel yesterday - what with all the gales Sunday night and Monday morning the airports were chaos. And then 2 hours to get through customs on this side - I could have cried! But I made it to my hotel, quite proud I was too. I have just negotiated my first Vegas Buffet Breakfast (dear gawd- pizza for brekkie, I near barfed...but there are lots of people eating it!). I was giggling to myself at how bizarre it all was that people were gambling at 9am.    

Anyhoo, I'm off to dander round the strip and buy some new sunnies, it is very hot. My classmates are all starting to arrive so I won't be alone for too much longer, class starts tonight. I'll stop in again when I get a chance!!!!!!!!

Sunny - wow wow wow!!!!!!!!!!! Two precious babies, healthy and here at last! Congrats to you and DH, I can't pretend I'm not jealous!!

Jannersxxxx


----------



## janners1

PS Trishy get your **** to that gym and no excuses LOL!!!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all!

Mega congratulations to your DH & you Sunny!!! Its terrific you have one of each & they are great weights for twins!  Love the names too!  Sorry it was such an ordeal in the end for you but delighted its over now!

Gemma & Kate looksd like ur cycling with me! My EC 15th April & trst date 1st May.

Missy hope everything went well for you today.

S

xx


----------



## tedette

Congratulations Sunny!  

I remember you posting your BFP just after I joined this site last year.  Your pregnancy has flown and now you have a wee ready-made family!

Enjoy every second with them!  

Gemma good luck for your treatment.  Hopefully some of us will be posting BFPs soon, to follow Sunny's lovely arrivals      

Tedette


----------



## Annie70

You poor thing, Janners - you must have hit those 100m/h winds on Saturday night! My sister is on hols in Florida and ******* me off by texting me every day about the heat. If you're desperate, you can hit the Céline Dion show!  

Gemma / CrazyKate - when are your EC collections scheduled?  So far, mine is for April 7. Shoppingqueen's is April 15 so we'll all be cycling together! 

Is anyone else on the BCP to begin with?  I've been taking it for the past 2,5 weeks and have been having a heavy brown discharge every day (sorry tmi).  Had cramps yesterday and today too.  Is this normal?  Obviously, I haven't been on the BCP for yonks but I don't ever remember this. I'm a bit paranoid because I had a cyst about 2 months ago and the doc thought that this month on the BCP would definitely clear it before starting Buserelin.


----------



## Trishy

Well girls just back from the gym!  Janners and Mary you would be proud of me!!  Saying that I am like a bowl of jelly with wobbly arms and legs!!  I am so disappointed how unfit I am compared to October but I know it won't take too long to get back up to being brave enough for the lycra hotpants!!    OK not quite hotpants but cycling shorts.  Kept on the long bottoms tonight so I didn't scare everyone!!   So that's me 4 times a week.  So glad I went.  I really missed that place. 

Oh Mary, tonight is a good night for the pool.  There was hardly anyone in so I can do lots and lots of lengths with you!  You are not allowed to chat though!! 

Janners it's hard to believe you are out there in the big bad world all by yourself!!  Look after yourself and stay away from that pizza!  A fry up turns me so I don't know what a pizza would do to me!  Somehow I think you will be strict with yourself.  Hope you are taking a break from the gym while in Vegas??  Knowing you, you will find a gym somewhere to unwind!  And win lots of money!  Have fun and be careful!


----------



## Cate1976

Janners, good to hear from you.  Glad you're having a good time in Vegas.


----------



## myownhannah

OMG!!! hello ladies not only have i found this site but girlie's from my own island only i think i am the only (scarlet) lady doing this as a single person well thats how i feel every medicail pro looks at me !! i am 29 years old have sever endo just after my 4th lap (still sore) found out  i had this  10 years ago and told i would never get preg myself so had loads of time to deal with this fact had partner of 4 years we done ivf though heasleys/Joanna MC manus regional fertility center in Sept 06 every thing went great just never got preg, thought we would wait a while but then drifted apart and broke up (fine about it) in Feb 07 sadly, still remain good friends however my want for a baby never left though about this before expressed these feelings of sperm donor to Dr MC manus in 07 who laughed me out of her office and left me embarrassed and angry on the lisburn road for all most an hour before i was fit to drive home still very angry with her (but if she your doc her quality of care for me when i had my partner was excellent i would have recommended her to anyone ) and now heasley who i love and trust with my heart has told me that i will need hysterectomy with in the next year so i am full steam ahead to do this on my own feel it is just a pity i have to go to england for it where they take me serious.Have done research into this but you can never do enough so if any off you have any advice or help please let me know and maybe someday we can all meet at mommy and me classes XXXX


----------



## crazykate

Annie I don't have EC this time as i have 6 snowbabies so will be Frozen Embryo Transfer with ET on 17th April

 myownhannah welcome aboard you will be made more then welcome I'm sure - before you head off to England have you tried Origin?

Kate


----------



## myownhannah

hi kate thank you, no i am just reading about it on this now is that where you are? if so what do you think? and do you know if they have a web site?


----------



## shoppingqueen

Welcome  to the site Myown hannah

Sorry Doc McM was so offhand with u.  Really admire ur determination to go it alone as its tough enough even with a partner!  I really hope u find a clinic asap to get started on tx.

Wishing u all the luck in the world

SQ

XXX


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone!
Congratulations Sunny!!    . I also love the names - especially Charlotte as a middle name as it is one of the names I have picked for my as yet unconceived daughter!

I'm trying to remember where I heard about not wearing nail polish while 'trying' I think it was the Zita West book. I find it really hard not to have pretty nails! I'm sure I'll give in and wear it again in the summer but for now no one sees my toes and my finger nails just look very plain. Trishy - Origin don't allow you to wear Nail polish  for EC. One difference to the Royal! thanks for links Cate. Had a look - I like that special occasions are still OK for nail polish wear even in pregnancy. This hair dye thing scares me though - would everyone on here give up dying there hair if pregnant? I really can't, I think I would look like an old lady.

Hi myownhannah. Welcome to the board! Origin do have a web site but I don't think they do sperm donation . Maybe one of the Dublin clinics do? Could be worth checking out.

Have fun in Vegas Janners!

Work is so busy I never seem to get time to post


----------



## Trishy

Welcome to FF myownhannah 

I am sorry you have been treated so badly.  It seems if you are a celebrity who wants a baby on your own then that is acceptable but if you are a normal member of the public then some people look down on you.  I can totally understand why you want a baby now before facing your op.  Sounds like a scarey situation for you but I for one understand why you need to do this.  We are all here for a chat and I wish you all the best for the future.  Hope it works very quickly for you.


----------



## Trishy

Calendar quote for the day - Courage is going from failure to failure without losing enthusiasm.

Be courageous girls - we will all get to that gold at the end of the rainbow some day


----------



## MaryC

OMG Trish, I though I had managed to get rid of those awful calender quotes and you have to pop back up with one!!!!! 
Weeza, DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

A big welcome to myownhannah (got to shorten that name!!)  I really admire your courage and determination, I would do the same if I were in your shoes. Those doctors need to get out of the dark ages and realise that there are many types of family units these days and that your not a half wit and know what your doing (your not a half wit are you??!!  LOL) I'm like you a full paid up member of the Mr Heasley fan club, I'm having tx with him in CAH at present. Where are you from?
You should look into Dublin clinics as I'm sure the traveling for tx would be alot easier and cheaper.

Trish, me not chatting at the pool!!!!! actually me not chatting full stop!!!! I think that's a very unreasonable request from you  If you won't talk to me I'll have to find a random stranger to talk to  (you know I'll do it!!!)

Good morning to everyone.

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Oh dear I have got on the wrong side of Mary!  I am scared!     No more calendar quotes I promise!!  Weeza...... 

As for chatting to strangers Mary somehow I believe you would do that!   Well if you can chat and swim then I will let you off!


----------



## GemmaC

Annie, I checked my schedule last night and EC is scheduled for 15 April - Same as you shoppingqueen! Its great their are so many of us going through tx at the same time for support. I started straight on my down reg puffer not the BCP so I cant help with your question.  I know during the time I was on the BCP pill for contercaptive purposes I dont remember having brown discharge. I am sure its nothing to worry about but maybe you should mention it to your doctor to put your mind at ease. 

A big Welcome myownhannah    

Kate, only two more days till you start.   Are you on the spary or injections for down reg?


----------



## weeza82

Morning ladies, 

Mary, I wouldn't dream of it. Anyway, my calender quote is the same as Trishys   (BTW, I thought it was quite cute)

Myownhannah, welcome to the site. Like Mary, I admire your courage and determination. I think there is someone who popped on a while back (can't remember her name). She was going to Dublin (SIMS) for donor sperm, cos there is none in N. Ireland unfortunately. 

Trishy, glad you enjoyed the gym, jelly legs and all!! I am one of those folks who will do some laps, chat for a while, swim a while, chat a while. A happy medium I think  

GalaxyGirl, I am with you on the hair dye. I would be sooo grey (well I think I would, hard to tell, as my hair isn't allowed to get too grey)!!

Janners, have a great time in Vegas. There is nothing like an american breakfast  . No where else seems to do breakfast as well as the yanks, gotta love it   but pizza is a bit too much. Gambling at 9am is unreal as well. I would do it just for the sake of it   Hope the course goes well.


----------



## GemmaC

Emer, that is so frustrating. You made the right decision with the information you had at the time by going to Origin so your doing the right thing by not dwelling on the "what ifs".  From what I read on FF Origin seem to offer excellent care so your in good hands as I am sure you already know. Have you got your start date for tx yet?

I always though the same as you that it takes 3 months for a fresh sperm cycle but when we were in with the Nurse in RFC she said 6 weeks  Taking the vitamins cannot do any harm so I would give them a go.


----------



## Trishy

I have always heard 3 months too.  My DH went off alcohol for one and a half months just before Christmas and then the month and a half before EC seemed to go back on the drink which was really annoying but he got excellent results so when I worked it out it was 3 months before that he was 'dry'!!  So I do believe in the 3 month thing but it can't do any harm to keep trying with the vitamins etc right up to EC/ET.

Emer you must be so annoyed getting that phone call.  I always got a different story every time I called about where I was on the waiting list so it doesn't surprise me.  You are in a better place now so try not to think about it.

I have to call to see where I am on the NHS list but am too scared incase I jinx myself with this FET coming up!  I have to call anyway when AF arrives so might ask then just so I know how long I will have to wait if this try fails.  I have to be realistic!!  Otherwise I would get too upset if I thought it was definitely going to work.  But will try to be positive too.


----------



## Trishy

I like to think of it as reverse psychology.  If I think it won't work then it will!!  I have a messed up brain like that!   I used to think that about school exams that I imagine failing so when I passed I was happy!!  It means that if tx doesn't work first time I won't be devastated and will just look forward to the NHS try.  Saying that I know I will be devastated but that's how I cope.  I think men are more black and white in their thinking whereas women think a lot deeper and analyse everything so we have different ways of coping.  Whatever it takes to stay sane I say!!


----------



## EmerG

You're exactly right! Glad to hear there's someone else out there whose mind works like my own....


----------



## Trishy

You mean there are 2 nutters in the world??   Then again I would say there are a few more nutters in NI looking at this thread!!  Yes that's you Weeza, Janners and Mary (you are the biggest culprits but everyone else - you are not far behind!! )


----------



## myownhannah

hi trishy if i was a celeb i would have a house full of kids and getting mother of the year awards but because i am just little old me i have to deal with this as well as everything else, good job i dont care what other people say! see you have been stopped cause of ohss on my 1st ivf i was rushed to royal with this the week be4 transfer doc said we might stop i was gutted i pushed it to go ahead and i didnt work so in hindsight i guess should have waited so it may be hard now to understand but it will all make sense in the end    xxx


----------



## myownhannah

hi maryc i know my name is long isnt it but its my goal hannah is my darling 2 year old niece maybe i am a half wit  i am from armagh what about you?

hi gemmac thank you for the welcome good luck in april hope your luckyx

hi weeza thank you 4 your welcome 2 what clinic u using hun x


----------



## shoppingqueen

Sorry Emer you've been messed round so much at RFC.  We were told our private IVF be Dec 07 by Admin - it was Oct 07! 

Howver its done now & you're doing the right thing just focussing on your tx at Origin!  U never know maybe fate stepped in...!

Take care & good luck!

S

xx


----------



## TVGIRL

Hello Everyone!!!

It's been a while since I've posted as I lost my password!!

Sarah Lucy was born 27th February 2008 weighing a whopping 9lb 1oz....OUCH!!

Good Luck and Best Wishes to everybody on FF

TVGIRL


----------



## Trishy

Hi MyownHannah.  Love the reasoning behind the name.  I am the same with my 2 nephews. My sister made us Godparents which was a lovely touch and I am always guaranteed a big hug every time I see them which brightens up my day no matter how low I feel! 

I have to laugh about the celebrity thing.  You are so right that with a bit of money you can be single, drugged up to the eyeballs, hanging out cars knickerless and still be named celeb Mum of the year!  You sound like you have a thick skin so hang in there!

I never actually developed OHSS in the end luckily.  Infact after a few days I was totally normal again and did think it was a shame we had to stop but I totally understand that I need my body to be 100% prepared to be able to support a pregnancy for it to work.  So I am not too upset about it because I couldn't ask for a better outcome so far with 11 frosties.  The only thing that annoys me is I now have to start the drugs all over again (and pay for them again) to prepare my lining.  Oh the joys of hot flushes!!   But I won't complain because it's a small price to pay and I know there is ET at the end of it.


----------



## Trishy

Hi TVGirl.  Congratulations    Hopefully your success will bring hope to everyone here.  It's always nice to hear some good news as there are so many people here just about to go through tx and we are all dying for a BFP!

Well done on the BIG push!


----------



## weeza82

Morning Ladies, 

Hope you are all keeping well. 

TVgirl, congratulations on your new arrival. It's so lovely to hear success stories like this. And what a weight!!! Well done you!! Wishing you a lifetime of happiness and memories with little Sarah Lucy (lovely names as well).  

MyOwnHannah, I like your reasoning for the name. I have plenty of nephews and a niece and they do brighten up my day as well!!Things would be SO different if  you were a celeb, it seems anything goes!!! Good luck in your journey. I am with Craigavon at the mo for Dx and hoping to meet the lovely Mr Heasley soon at our review appointment and see where we go from there.  

EmerG, sorry you were messed about with RFC but hopefully now you will find success and piece of mind with Origin.   

Trishy were you at the gym last night?

Janners how is the surreal world of Vegas?

Morning to Mary, SHopping queen, Annie, crazykate, Cate, holly (how is the recovery going?), the Gemmas, the G-girls and anyone else I was careless enough to forget!!

I was at Child Protection training last night, for some of the voluntary organisations I work with. Scary stuff. Haven't been to one in a few years and it just seems to be getting worse, the statistics on abuse, what you as a leader can and cannot do, how to spot signs of abuse and what to do if abuse is disclosed  . So depressing to think that some people can be so cruel and some children have to go through so much   Even though you hear about such things all the time, it makes you wonder where all the decency has gone.


----------



## Trishy

Hi Weeza.  Horrible thought of those poor kids being abused.  At least you know everyone on here will spoil their kids so much and they will be the most loved kids in the world!

I was so busy this morning in work that I am only checking in now.  I was worried I had missed a lot of craic but everyone seems to be lying low!  Where is everyone this morning??

No I didn't go to the gym last night.  I am getting really stiff now after Tuesday night but am going tonight.  Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday.  Not bad eh?


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

Very quiet on her at the moment!!!! Nothing new to report from me, must contact CAH soon about my scan I'm CD13. Really thinking hard about this whole fertility tx journey, my kidney has been very sore the past few days (the left one is dodgy!!) and I've had alot of nausea so realistically I don't know how much longer I can carry on with it. I suppose I could stop for a while and then try again when things are better but I don't think I would go back to it as it is kind of like putting your life permanently on hold!!
A friend of mine found out this morning that her tx didn't work so she is gutted as am I as she would make a great mum and has been ttc for quite a few years now. It's making me think should I just be grateful for my DD and forget about anymore children!!!! Angel I would be interested in especially what you think as your in a similar situation to me, however all feedback appreciated.

I hope everyone else is well today.

Mary


----------



## angel83

Hiya Mary

I feel the same as you, and i too have health issue. I developed carpel tunnel syndrome when pregnant with my son. I have had to have operations and they still havent worked. If i get pregnant again i know i will have a very tough pregnancy as the carpel tunnel will worsen. 

But to me its worth the risk. If i were killed 2morrow, who has my son got? I want to secure his future happiness too. That why im in this for the long haul. But needless to say i have stopped letting it rule our lives and we are having a much more laid back approach to TTC. It a case of if it happens it happens, but we will do and accept every possible help.

There are day i feel greedy, but much less than the want and desire for company for my son. I dont want him to be alone. My DH is an only child, and i see the things he goes through. I have 2 sis and 1 bro. And i loved every second of being a sister to them all.

So Chin up Mary

Angel83


----------



## betty-77

Hi there,

I'm new to the site and I'm not exactly sure what i want to get from it yet!

i have just been referred to RFC and am somewhat shocked to find out that the appointment i had last week did not even put me on the waiting list for IVF.  I am also amazed to find out that i am only entitled to 1 chance on the NHS.  I have been struggling through the past couple of years going through tests and waiting lists and more tests all to find out IVF is my only option and it looks like i have another long road ahead.

I guess I'm interested in hearing how other people cope with the stress of going through this process and if anyone has dealt with RFC what their experiences have been.

Thanks


----------



## Annie70

Mornin' all

That's a lot of gym, Trishy. Good for you! It's a great stress buster for me. Going later on today.

MaryC - did you have kidney issues before ttc no. 2? I discovered that I had gall stone problems last Nov when I got pancreatitis and ended up in hospital for a few weeks with it and bad liver enzymes. Almost gave up the idea of ttc no. 2 when the RE thought that Clomid had sparked my gall stones (I mean, I obviously had some but the raise in estrogen exacerbated them). I had been so sick that I couldn't bear the thought of any other side effects from fertility tx and told dh that I was done with it. Came home, started putting the weight on again (had lost close to 2 stone) and having more energy and, now here I am, still a bit paranoid about sensitive stomachs, but gearing up for the max. dose of Gonal F in less than two weeks' time! 

I think that we all have to go to the end of our personal tunnel. Though, I can well understand you asking what this is doing to you and your health, and should you not be satisfied with what God has already given you. I've decided that God _did_ want us to do IVF because he took away my gall stone issues (I got my gall bladder eventually removed) which makes things easier now for me to have IVF. RE said that I would have had a terrible time if I had fallen pg naturally and would probably have had to have surgery when pg or lost it.

I suppose that what I'm clumsily trying to say is that maybe your kidney issues are for a reason. They may be a warning to take a break and look after yourself but also can be signaling other problems that you have. Dh and I had long talks about it. How does your dh feel?


----------



## weeza82

Hi folks, 

Betty, welcome to the site. The waiting list is some shock isn't it. I hope we can be of some help, either with advice or just as a sounding board for you  

Mary, Angel and Annie, you are all very brave coping with illnesses on top of the IF. No-one can tell you how you should feel. There are some people for whom 1 child is enough and they know it, but for others like yourselves, it's not selfish to want a sibling for your children. It's just unfortunate that it's a much more difficult journey.


----------



## MaryC

Hi girls,

Thanks for the feedback!

Annie, I have SLE(Lupus) and developed the kidney problems not too long after having my DD. I had to delay starting clomid as my consultants, Rheumatologist and Urologist, weren't happy with the though of me getting preg with the kidney being quite problematic, especially as when the baby grew in size it would be leaning on my kidney so it would have been very painful and could cause major problems. I'm meant to be on permanent antibiotics but have stopped them while on clomid as the side effects aren't conducive to BMS!!!! However I can take these particular antibiotics while preg which is very good. I will persevere for a bit longer with tx but will have to discuss it all with Mr Heasley, he is aware of the situation and that is why I have been given extra scans etc to try and get me preg quickly so I can get back on my medication before any long term damage is done.
Annie, I had gall stones too, what a nightmare they are!!!  I had my gall bladder removed thank god, I don't know how anyone could think of getting preg with gall stones trouble, it would be pure torture!!!!!
Angel, I had carpel tunnel while pregnant, it's not very pleaseant, I hope you manage to get it sorted before you get preg again. My DH is an only child too so I understand what you mean about it having an effect on them!! I would really love a sister or brother for my DD but I'm not sure at what cost!!!!!

Reading this post I sound like such a crock but I'm not, OK well I am but at least I don't look like one!!!!!! 

Betty, Welcome to the thread . Sorry to hear you have had so many shocks in the past week. I hope you manage to get things sorted out and get yourself on the IVF list, any idea when you next review is?

Mary


----------



## GemmaC

Hi , Betty welcome along!  

I also am with the RFC. Thankfully apart from the long waiting time we have had no problem with the RFC.  But I do know a lot of couples have had problems with the Admin team not sending out appointments and loosing their files etc.  This has made me very cautious so its best to double check everything with them.  The Admin team can take for every to get through to on the phone, one week I rang for days to get an answer, other time they pick up quickly.  

I have just started on my first IVF treatment, 6 day into sniffing so I don’t have a lot of experience from here on. I am with Dr. Boyle for my tx, he has always been pleasant and willing to answer our questions.  I have found the Nurses very nice and more that willing to help with any problems or query I have had.  

As you have said the criteria has changed and its only one NHS cycle offered to every couple.  I initially had been told two cycles but by the time my NHS cycle came around it had been changed to one.  

For us it really was a matter of taking small steps at a time.  Firstly, it was hard for us to realise we would have to through tx to conceive so that was our first big hurdle.  Then we had accept the long waiting times, we were told our health board was one of the longest list to be one but yet looking back I have appreciated the time to come to terms with everything.  Now that we have started tx its just a matter of taking each stage as its comes and looking ahead with expectation.  

If you have any questions I can help you with fire away, I might not have all the answers but I am sure some of us will.

You said that you are not on the IVF list as yet, I take it you are waiting on more test to be done at the Royal first?
GemmaC


----------



## betty-77

Hi everyone,

thank's so much for all your comments, i'm sure you all appreciate how much it means to know there are people who understand what your going through.

I had my first app with RFC last week and that's when they confirmed i would need ivf.  they have told me i have to have a day 3 blood test done and hubby has to have his test done again (app not until May).  when his test is complete they will then send out another appointment which i was told will be about 2 months (bringing me until at least July) it's only at this app that they will put me on the waiting list.

I already know from all previous tests at Antrim hospital that hubby is fine and the problem is with both my tubes.

At my app last week i was told i could go on the private list as well as nhs.  i'm not sure if anyone else has done this - if so perhaps you could let me know how to go about it.  Doctor said it would be about 3k?  i assumed that i would make the decission at my next appointment after these tests have been completed.  Also not sure at what  stage you actually pay the 3k!!


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I had our review 3 weeks ago yesterday and haven't received our letter saying we're on the list for IVf.  Is it worth me phonong them tomorrow to see what the story is or is there some problem which means we've not been put on the list?  Dr Williamson said she was putting us on the lsit from day we signed consent forms.


----------



## Annie70

You aren't an old crock, Mary - you're just having to handle some ailments early in life! Thanks Mary and Angel for sharing all that - makes my dicky pancreas pale away in comparison.   

Hi Betty - welcome to the board! The girls here are great!


----------



## glitter girl

Cate, 

Ring everyday if you have to, I did and they eventually sent me out letter to confirm I was on the list. Dont take anything for granted with the admin staff.
When I eventually got onto list and phoned to see how long it would be to treatment I was told a longer waiting time than what Dr Mc Manus told me, ive now contacted the manager and am awaiting a reply, to see what the hell is going on.

Welcome Betty, No surprise there then that you are also being messed around, I really dont know how they can get away with this, Good luck, hope you get some answers soon.

Hi to eveyoone else xxx


----------



## MaryC

Annie, I said I was a crock yes but not an OLD CROCK!!!!!!  sure I'm as fresh as a daisy with skin as soft as a babies bottom!!   (Trish not a word!!)


----------



## Annie70

Sure I was only coddin' you, Mary! Hmm- how does Trish know what your skin feels like? 

Question: does anyone know if saunas / jacuzzis are alright for us ladies-in-waiting? I only know that you shouldn't go to them if pg. Just feels that I've been to a few recently and now my friend has announced that we're going to a spa this Sat for her bday. I'm always on for going but wonder if I should.


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone, hope you are all well,

Annie- I think the advice about saunas/jacuzzis only applies when pregnant (but someone correct me if I am wrong). I suppose we have to consider the 2ww then too   

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Mary,  sorry you are feeling a bit poorly at the moment  . It must be such a diificult thing to decide whether to keep going ttc or take a break for a while. Sorry your friend got a BFN, this infertility sucks most of the time..

Hallo and welcome Myownhannah- I dont think I"m going to forget that name now I know the reasoning behind it. I think you are very brave to go it alone and wish you all luck in the world. It"s only natural to want to have your own child I think.

Hallo and welcome Betty. Well done for jumping in! I too attend the RFC and will be starting first IVF next month. Will let you know how I get on..Haven"t had any problems so far although the waiting is frustrating. The rules changed a while back too so even more confusing as the goalposts moved for most of us..It can feel like 1 step forward, then 2 back. 

Hi Gemma, how is the sniffing going? Hope you are well.

How is Vegas Janners? Hope the course is going well. I am sure you will have lots of tales to tell!!

Well done Trishy on going back to the gym. Four times a week is pretty amazing in my book! You will be super fit for your FET! 

Hi Glittergirl and Cate too. I think glittergirl is right about the admin staff  

Weeza, the child protection training sounds harrowing stuff. I know what you mean about the decency!!

Hallo also to S/Q -went to Victoria Square and thought it was great-cant wait to go back. I read somewhere this week that shopping is the new exercise-  . It was like being in a different city for a day!

Congratulations TV girl-that is some weight-well done!!


Hallo to Tedette,Fionab,JoFi, Crazykate, galaxygirl,Angel,Sunny (and little ones),Emer and anyone else I havent mentioned by name 

Dahlia x


----------



## TVGIRL

Mary, my 1st DD was conceived atfer 2 months of clomid but it took 10 goes to conceive my 2nd DD!!

Hang in there, we were on our last round before being referred to RVH for IVF

We were on holiday as well, don't know if all the sun, sea and you know what helped    

TVGIRL


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to FF Betty.  You'll soon get to know us.

Will ring RFC tomorrow and see what's going on with the confirmation letter.  I so hope there isn't any problem.  It's only since the end of last week that I've got back on my feet again.


----------



## Trishy

Right where do I start?

Mary and Annie - are you starting rumours about me when my back is turned!!    Mary you have a wonderful smooth complexion and have a very youthful glow!   (Now you can drop that tenner through my door on the way past!! ) 

Mary sorry to hear your friend got a BFN.  At least you have each other.  As for stopping treatment and appreciating having DD, it's very much a personal choice.  In your case you will need to weigh up your health and a new baby.  If you keep TTC will your health deteriorate to the extent where you feel your DD is not getting everything from her Mum that you want to give her?  If so I suppose it's something you and DH need to think about.  But personally I know I have it in my head that I will refuse to stop at one child if there is even the slightest chance I can have another but that is just me.  It's a hard decision for you but I would hate to see you suffering health wise so do look after yourself.

Welcome Betty.  I am on the waiting list with RFC for ISCI and have been since August 2005!  The lists are so long that we got fed up waiting so decided to go private.  A word of warning though if you want to hurry things along.  It took us a full year to get to the top of the private list and paid £3500 for the privelege!  If I had known this at the time I would have spent the extra £1000 and gone to Origin.  Everytime I called to see where we were on the list it was pushed back a month or so and became very frustrating.  But if you do decide to go private with RFC which is understandable money wise, then all you do is phone them and say you want to go private while waiting for the NHS and they will send you out a letter to say you are now on the list and will be contacted when you reach the top.  But do keep phoning and checking where you are.

Annie - I would say the day at the spa would be fine as long as you are not on your 2WW or pregnant.  It will help you relax although with all that gorgeous scenery at the minute with the snow you must be relaxed already!

Dahlia - I am so disappointed as I didn't get to the gym tonight.  I had to cover another guy's work who is on leave and didn't get away from work until 6.30pm, then had to call at my Mum's so by the time we got home it was 8pm and I thought if I went to the gym with no food in me since 1pm I might just collapse!  Also annoyed because I seem to have hurt my neck from Tuesday night at the gym.  I was recently in a minor car accident and got whip lash and whatever I have done in the gym I seem to have pulled the same muscles again in my neck.  Maybe they are weaker than they used to be but I can hardly look sideways at all so maybe not going tonight was a good thing anyway.  I am just so annoyed as I am only just back to the gym and want to really go for it.  Maybe I will get tomorrow night but think I will be late at work again!  Bummer!

Janners - how's it going girlie??   Did you win the jackpot and run away to the Bahamas??

Hi the everyone else 

Quick question.  I have a dental appointment roughly a week before FET will happen.  The trouble is I may well need an x-ray and injections to be frozen.  Should I go ahead and risk getting that done just before ET or should I delay the appointment until after 2WW and then if it's a BFN I don't need to worry or if it's a BFP then I can tell dentist?  Do they avoid the x-ray altogether when pregnant and does the injection have any bad effects on a baby?


----------



## weeza82

Morning ladies, 

I am sooo glad it's Friday. This has been one of the longest weeks ever (well, since the last longest week!)

Trishy, you are probably better off resting your neck for a bit, even though you are chomping at the bit to get going again. As for your query on the dentist, I really don't know. MAybe you should try one of the "Ask the Experts" boards and see what advice you are given there?

Annie, i think a day at the spa should be ok. And it could help be relax which is always good as well. Imagine calling Mary an old crock     

Mary if she didn't live in Canada, I would go round her house and have words   Only joking    I am sure you have beautiful skin as well  

Good morning to Dahlia, Janners, Cate, glitter girl, tedette, Sunny and the Babes, EmerG, Betty, crazykate, galaxygirl, Angel and TVgirl and everyone else  

Did anyone watch that Pramface program last night? I am ashamed to say I laughed at it nearly the whole way through  . I don't know why  . I think it was the girl near the start who said she had been off the Pill for a year and a half but thought it screwed up your system and that she wouldn't get pregnant despite having been off it for so long. THEN she said they didn't use condoms cos they didn't fit           That cracked me up. Or when the girl in labour kept trying to bite her boys hand   

Funny(ish) story. Last night at the girls youth group I volunteer with, the Dog Warden from the local  Council was there to give a talk on caring for dogs and how to treat dogs you don't know. All was going well, we had a wee quiz and that, and he finished the session with questions, which soon descended into 3 of the more dominant girls trying to outdo each other with outlandish stories of their dogs. The winner was a wee 6 year old girl, who recounted the tale of how her dog caught mice and rats, said Grace and then ate the mice and rats.  And she had another tale of the bad boys who came to her  house in a van that said "Stealers" on the side and her dog barked at them till they went away.   Tall stories for a small girl


----------



## weeza82

Ooooh Annie, seen this thread that may answer some of your questions about the spa....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=132995.0;topicseen


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all

Cate we had our appt re getting on the waiting list at the Royal last week and i didn't know to expect a letter! Will now be looking out for it. Let me know how you get on with admin. 

Betty If you do decide to go privately I would try and get on the list ASAP. Don't wait for your review. Our first appt at the Royal was in October 07 and despite all tests being completed by November we had to wait until last week for our review. A 5 month wait! By that stage we had already gone to Origin had the tests and been through one cycle of treatment - stopped after egg collection but hopefully to be resumed shortly!

Hope everyone has a great weekend and Paddy's Day.


----------



## EmerG

Hi girls, I'm so glad its Friday today! Off work from today until the Wednesday after Easter which is great, although I have a mountain of work to get through today first but starting to lose motivation already!!!! It's definitely been one of those weeks...

The spa day sounds lovely, that would just suit me today, to get me in the mood for my break, think I'll just sit here at my desk for a while and daydream that I'm in a jacuzzi....


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

I'm in great form today! I think it's because it's such a lovely day out, all sunny!  
Thanks for everyones concern and valueable feedback, I wasn't actually down yesterday more contemplative!! I think it was my friends BFN that hit me most. Well I'm waiting for the nurse from CAH to call me back regarding getting a scan to see how my follicles are doing and I'll have a chat with her regarding everything.
I'm off out to the Downshire tonight for a few drinks with a friend so that should be interesting!!!  I have a plan to find her a man as she is single but I don't have great hopes for the talent in the Downshire     

Fionab, I hope your keeping OK, I've been thinking about you.  

Trish, chickening out of the gym and only in the first week!!!  Sorry to hear your neck is sore, maybe you were a little too enthusiastic on your first night back at the gym. Take it easy when you go at the weekend so it doesn't get any worse.

Janners, I hope your having a great time and that you don't have to attend GA when you get back!!! 

Dahlia, you have made my day by saying shopping is the new exercise, you see Trish and Janners I'm really an Olympic Athlete!! 

Annie, I think the easiest thing to do regarding the sauna is just ask the staff at the spa they will be aware of anything like that.

Trish, the same advice regarding the dentist just call them up and ask if there is any reason that you shouldn't have the work done! I wouldn't have thought there would be a problem considering it's before your ET.

Weeza, I saw that program, while watching it I thought about how long it would take for it to be mentioned on here today!!! I was actually quite impressed by the girls they had on, for their age they all seemed quite together, the bit about the girl trying to bite her BF's finger was funny. They all seemed to have had a very unstable childhood and just wanted someone to love them, quite sad really!

Hi to everyone else.

Mary


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi Ladies.I hope your all well.I wondered if any of you can help.A "friend" of ours had day 21 and her boyfriend had SA done one week after gyne apt and our getting results in two weeks.Is this normal? I know from all our experiences this isn't normal.Would the fact she works in maternity have helped? Its not that I don't think they should have treatment but I have this thing about one rule for one and all that.Any ideas of the time scale.I feel soooo ****** about it that I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## holly01

hi ladies,hope u are all looking forward to the wend.just a normal day for me at this stage!well i have one full week done of my recovery and i am flying....cant believe how well i have come on,of the painkillers now an all!!my wound is healing grt also.

CONGRATS to sunny on ure wee darlings,grt all has went well and gives us all hope for BFP's.love the names also.

i love the banter about u girls at the gym althou i am nat looking forward to having to go back and get these stomach muscles back in place oh how will i get them lifted from me knees   ....will be needing motavtion when the time comes round 

ooh dancing on ice final this wend yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee chris to win

hope u are all well and have a nice wend


----------



## Annie70

Thanks, Weeza for the link - molto appreciado. Interesting point about the oils. Spa will be very nice because all the pools are outside so you sit surrounded by snow and hearing the tinkle of little deer.  It is a freezing dash from there each time inside to the sauna though the heat more than makes up for it!!  
Well, fertility-wise, I'm an old crock - at least, according to my RE who never quits saying 'older women like you' and 'people of your age can't wait'. Don't feel it though!  

Trishy - when I was pg with ds, I had loads of probs with my teeth and half-lived at my dentist's office. They always check if you are pg and, if you are, they just throw on a big apron that protects your stomach from the rays. So, going just after ET is no prob at all.

I love fixing people up, Mary though I'm currently having bad luck with a single male friend who's desperate to settle down (and have babies as he's in his early 40's!). We've gone through my single friends and it hasn't clicked..  

You sound as if you're well on the recovery way, Holly - great news!!


----------



## Cate1976

Does anyone remember the program that was on Channel 4 ages ago about 2 young single mums who were given video cameras to film their lives with.  They were both on benefits but 1 was more sensible than the other.  It got to Christmas and the sensible one was asked how she'd managed to afford the presents she'd got for her Lo/s and she'd been putting money aside each week from her benefits to pay for it, I was impressed with that.  Not only that but she wanted to go back to work and looked into it.  She found out that she'd be £10 week better off working so got a job, if I remember rightly, she left it until she did because she wanted to give her Lo/s the best start in life and possibly didn't realise until she asked about going back to work that her benefits would be paid for the first 4 weeks she was working.  Put this because of Pramface being mentioned although I don't know what type of program it is.


----------



## janners1

Hi girls, just thought I would drop by and say hi and let you know how I am getting on. Well Wednesday was first day of class. After breakfast my stomach started feeling weird and come lunchtime I couldn't eat anything. By Wednesday teatime I was full on vomiting every half an hour. Was in bed by 6pm and thought I might die. Yesterday was just so rough. I had been sick all night and morning but just had to go to class because I paid so much money and came such a long way! Gets to class and it was 'model day' meaning we were running round Vegas shooting pictures of models in the full heat of the day. I about died and really was no good to anyone. Left class early and crawled into bed about 3pm. Put in a bad night last night also, but I think I have turned a corner. I feel very weak today but the pains in my stomach have eased, which I'm so glad about.

I'm so bummed I got to do no socialising with the rest of the class - they have been out every night and bonding and having fun and here I am in bed every night boking my ring up. PLUS they keep saying "could you be pregnant?"

BLAH!!!

Anyway, hope you are all doing well I will catch up properly later. Have a lovely weekend and a nice Monday off if you get it.

Jxx


----------



## GemmaC

Oh Janners you poor soul.  You sure have had a rough dose! Do you think it was a tummy bug or food poisoning?  Whatever it was it does not sound pleasant. I hope you soon get back on your feet to start enjoying your time away.

Dahlia, sniffing is going good.  I must have been very chilled about the whole thing yesterday as I only remembered one of my doses half and hr later.  Thankfully I did remember!  Not long now till you get started, I am sure you’re anxious to get going.  Saturday last week was my first day and I kept putting the sniffer up to my nose and back down again, it was sort of like once I do the first sniff that me started! I know a bit crazy!!  
GemmaC


----------



## crazykate

hellllooooooooooooooooooo everyone

Hope everyone's well with you all I have read through everyone's notes and boy can you talk but it must be an age thing kicking in cos I can't retain a thing in my head at the mo!

Went to clinic yesterday to pick up drugs to start D/R today.  Can't remember who asked was I sniffing or jabbing (really sorry   ) but I am jabbing!!  Nurse said yesterday that I can expect to go all the way to testing this time as the HRT tablets stop the bleeding -not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing - don't want to get all full of excitement to be let down   for a positive eh!

Take care everyone 

Kate


----------



## Cate1976

Didn't get home in time to ring RFC so will ring the on Tuesday.  I assume they're shut on monday with it being St Patricks day?


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Girls

Mary I'm glad to see that you're feeling better - hope you have a good time tonight. xo

Kate - I'm sure you're feeling good now that tx has officially started.  I will most definitely keep 'em crossed for ya!  Did you buy the Zita West book?

Fiona - I'm so sorry that you didn't have a successful cycle -  .  

Well, I'm due to start tx on 02/04/08 and EC will take place on 12/05/08 apparently.  I'm overcome with so many emotions, I tell ye!  I'm very, very eager to get started - I'm sick of all this waiting!!!  So please, please keep your fingers crossed for me!!!

Anita


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

First chance i had to get on here since e/c and e/t.....We stayed away since monday so could relax and take it easy without any travelling in rush hour traffic.....

Well e/c went ok don't mind anything at all, sedation worked really well so well that dh said the anesthetist had to shove me to get any reply out of me....On top of all that my leg decided to jump in the middle of it and scared the **** out of everyone...Glad i can still entertain while out of it........

Anyways got 12 eggs which wasn't too bad.......Had the phone call the next day to say about fertilisation but didn't go as well as i thought, 5 eggs were immature, 1 was too mature but 6 were suitable...Out of those 6 only 2 fertilised so i was very upset on wednesday, my positivity really took a big dip....But picked myself up with some retail therapy on wednesday afternoon and tried to get back my pma.....

Yesterday had e/t which went very smoothly, thank goodness didn't feel a thing....We had 2 grade 2 cell 4/5 embies put back so let the waiting begin..........Had doubts when they said grade 2 but they seemed happy enough with this....Would have liked for choice but they were happy that they develped ok......Dr Sami Farraq done the e/c and Dr Gillian Williamson done the e/t....Everyone is lovely at Origin i must say....Had accupunture before and after e/t so this helped me relax a lot more....I would recommend it..........

Hi to betty and myownhannah, welcome to the site how you find it really helpful...Good Luck to everyone else quite a lot having tx very soon........ fingers crossed for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Wow Missy that is brilliant news.  Don't think about what didn't fertilise but just concentrate on the fact that you have 2 embryos exactly where they should be and congratulate yourself that you got to this stage.  That is excellent and i wish you well for the dreaded 2WW.  I am excited for you 

Janners - you poor thing.  Sounds like those American breakfasts are 'to die for' after all!!  Sorry couldn't resist!   I hoep you are managing to get to the important classes and it's not been a waste of money.  Just typical isn't it!

Mary - watch out for those men in the Downshire!! 

Well I am all annoyed tonight. Apart from not sleeping a wink last night as my neck has got worse and then having to work late and only getting home at 8pm, i get home to find a letter from RFC to say my name has now been added to the FET waiting list and they will contact me when I reach the top of the list!   What the hell is going on?  At my last appointment Prof McClure said I had to have one drug free cycle then phone them when AF arrives to start up my treatment again.  Surely I am not going to have to wait on a list again half way through a private cycle?  All hell is going to break loose on Monday when I phone them.  I assume they will be open??  If you hear shouting at the other end of NI don't worry it's only me!   Do you think there's a chance it is just a silly standard letter that they have sent out and would only be for people starting from scratch on a FET cycle and not for people like me who were stopped due to OHSS?  Ooooh I am soooooo mad!


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls not been on for a while just so busy at work.  I currently on day 8 of 2ww and things have been going fine.  I am not holding out much hope as the 2 embies put back were not that good 1 grade 2 and 1 grade 3 so I have been feeling down about the whole thing.  As soon as e/t took place I thought definitely not going to work.  

I test on Thursday.

Hope everyone is doing well

Gemma


----------



## MISSY97

Good Luck Gemma, i am in the same boat 2 grade 2 's, bit disappointed at start but      loads and loads.......

Missy xx


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi Missy 

I know really trying to stay positive.  Origin said they had seen lots of people get pregnant on grade 4 embies.  

Good luck

Gemma


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Welcome back anita!  Great you've got ur tx dates at last!!!  All the very best!

Missy I can understand how u feel re only having 2 - out of our 6 only 2 decent.  I was gutted initially but DH wised me up & said "we only need 1" so PMA appeared again.  I think I was a bit naive & thought FET's were common but it doesn't seem so.  I know easy to say but u just focus on the 2 embies inside you now & look ahead not back.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.  

Gemma thinking of u - the 2nd wk the worst as ur mind in overdrive.  Try to stay positive - I've heard about a lot of BFP's on low graded embies & grade 2 is good!  
Good luck babes!

SQ

xxxx


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, my period here today and I spoke to origin yesterday as I knew it would come over the weekend, so all being well I should be a couple of days behind you Anita, starting on the 4th April. Its mad, I can't believe its actually going to happen after all the waiting! 

Missy and Gemma, obviously I don't have personal experience as I haven't gone through this yet, but a friend of mine did tx twice and had lots of really good embies and it was unsuccessful both times and the third time had one not so good one put in (not sure what grade) and was really not that hopeful and that was the one that worked so keep plenty of PMA going! I'll keep everything crossed for you both. 

Can anyone recommend, is it best to wait to start the accupuncture when you start jabbing or should I go for it now? And does anyone know which is the best zita west book to go for, there seem to be a few? 

thanks! Emer


----------



## crazykate

wooooooohoooooooooo EmerG great news bet you're looking forward to tx now!

About the Zita West book Anita recommended Zita West's fertility and conception - have to say haven't been out to get it yet (but I will)

Missy - IT ONLY TAKES 1 keep up the PMA - oops nearly put PMS there   

Kate


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

Happy St.Patricks weekend!!  

Missy- congrats on being PUPO!! You have had a trying week, hope you are resting up and being good to yourself. I know it has been said but you really only need 1 and 2 is just great!! Hang in there, we are all rooting for you. I am with you on the retail therapy thing too...

GemmaJ10- same advice for you. Try and stay positive and good luck for Thursday. Are you keeping busy in your 2ww- hope its not dragging too much for you. Having read lots and lots on FF there are some wonderful  positive stories with BFPS despite less than “perfect” conditions-and lets face it there is a lot about this “science” that is poorly understood. My point is hang in there too. 

Anita, wow you are going to be starting very soon! I wish you all the luck in the world. I will be a week or thereabouts behind you.

Kate- good luck with the injectables.Hope this is the one for you.

Trishy- I would be incensed at that letter!! Why do they arrive on Friday evenings when you are powerless to do anything about it until after the weekend. Not sure if you are reading this morning but is it worthwhile ringing them tomorrow? They are closed on Saturdays if I remember correctly from my clomid days but open from tomorrow morning. Maybe one of the nurses could help.They are probably closed on St Paddys day though (the admin staff that is). 

Weeza, hope you are having a relaxing weekend. You are a busy girl in your evenings too- you will be perfect mum!

GemmaC-glad the sniffing is going well.Keep chilling!

S/Q- hope you are good at the mo..

Janners- hope you are getting a bit better. What terrible timing! Thinking of you. People always assume that you”re pregnant don”t they..

Hi Cate and galaxy girl, hope the letters arrive soon.

Hi Emer, enjoy your time off. I am with you on the spa day..

Hi Annie, I would probably try and get the dental work out of the way before ET if you could.  I have a lovely wintry scene in my head now of a hot tub, reindeer bells and a chilled glass of champers. It is mizzling rain here at the mo and a bit dull!! I suppose I could always slap on a face mask in the bath later!!  Like you I am probably considered an old crock too but I believe you are only as young as you feel.  

Hi Berta, sorry cant answer your questions, the whole waiting is really frustrating...

Mary C- how was your night out?  Bbridge is one happening town!!

Hi Holly, glad you well and recovering very quickly.Whats the next step now for you? 

Hallo to everyone else,

Dahlia x


----------



## shoppingqueen

I have Zita West's Guide to Getting pregnant & its good.  Marilyn Glenville has a new one called "Getting pregnant faster" & its good too

They all much of a muchness!

S

xxx


----------



## MaryC

Hi girls,

Well had a very good night last night, very funny, what an education All I can say is there is a serious shortage of woman in banbridge!!! 
Trish there will be no swimming done this week as I'll have to fill you in on the stories!!!

Anita, I'm delighted that your tx is starting soon, no doubt we'll have you back regularly then!!!!  

Missy, Great that you have made it this far, I wouldn't worry yourself with the grade of the embs as there is nothing you can do about it so just try and make your 2ww as stress free as possible.   

Gemma J10, I really hope it all works out for you and you get your BFP, while I understand your disappointment about the ems grading like Missy it's out of your power so forget about it and try and make the 2ww go as quickly as possible.  

Kate, good luck with D/R!  

Janners, I'm so disappointed for you after the big build up to the trip and all that money you have invested, I'm sure though you will learn all the important stuff in the time that your in class. I don't envy you having to go around Vegas in that heat while sick, I actually was sick when I was there too. I had to see a doctor and phoned a clinic to make an appointment and they sent a white limo to collect me for my doctors appointment, only in Vegas!!!!   
I hope you manage to get some socialising done, maybe you should have had the pizza for breakfast!!! 

Hi to everyone else.

Mary


----------



## Clodagh

Hi all
I follow this thread but don't get round to posting often. Trishy I'm in the same boat as you - private cycle at RVH and stopped due to OHSS. I saw Dr McManus 2 weeks after it was stopped and told the same as you. Phone and let them know on the first day of second cycle after egg collection and get schedule for FET. I haven't received any letter about a waiting list. Will be gutted if there is another waiting list as I'm all geared up for FET end of April. Hope you get sorted on Mon/Tues and can't wait to hear how you get on.
Clodagh


----------



## wee emma

hi everyone,

i'm testing on thursday too (first iui) (good luck gemma) and so far i haven't had one single symtom of any sort. no twinges, pain, nothing at all. i thought that i'd maybe feel SOMETHING?

please tell me i'm just being loopy    i've been reading other girls diaries and i'm making myself a teeny bit concerned that its failed...


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi emmaelizabeth

I have not had any symptoms.  I do have blue veins on (.)(.) but think this is due to medication, but beside that not one thing.  I am slightly worried but have been looking through ladies in 2ww board and going through all of them and there are alot of ladies that had no symptoms at all and got BFP so fingers crossed that will be us.

Good luck 

Gemma


----------



## weeza82

[fly]Top of the morning to ya!!!![/fly]

Good St Patrick's Day morning to you all!!!! As you have probably guessed, I am in work today. Boo. My supervisor is on training and I appear to be only 1 of 4 in the office today, so it's nice and quiet Yay.

Well, it has been busy over the weekend and everyone is progressing so well!!!! We need a wee table with everyones dates and that, like the Tx boards etc. Anyway if doing that or does it take a mod to do it? BTW, why are we un-moderated?

*deep breath*
EmmaElizabeth, good luck for testing on Thurs   Don't panic about no symptoms. I think the girls with diaries read into every twinge and ache when at any other time, you wouldn't pass any remarks on it. Some people don't have symptoms and don't realise they are pg until much the missed period (or like my supervisor, who didn't realise until 20 weeks with her 4th!!! You would think by Number 4, you would kinda know, wouldn't you? But apparently, she still had a bleed every month, but the baby was a big strong strapping lad who is 2 now. ) Keep thinking PMA   

Clodagh, hi how are you? Sorry to hear your Tx was stopped cos of OHSS. How frustrating. But hopefully you will have lots of success at FET (hope you fon't have to go back on the waiting list )

Mary, how intriguing.... and education in Banbridge?? Sounds like a good night!!! I should send my single friend to Banbridge as you say there is a shortage of women. But what quality are the men? Are we talking quite eligible or farmers looking a good wife like their mothers?

Dahlia, thanks for the lovely words , you are so sweet. Have you started any childminding yet? BTW, huge post, well done 

Emer, how exciting to have a date to start Tx, will have everything crossed for you.

Missy and GemmaJ, how great that you both now have 2 wee embies on board   Hope you are taking it easy, keeping your tummy warm and not stressing too much about things  Gemma best of luck for testing on Thurs  Missy, it sounds like you really enjoyed the acupuncture. Glad it helped you focus and relax.

Anita, nice to see you drop in. Have you finished the redecoration yet? Brilliant news about starting so soon, will have fingers crossed for you.  

Crazykate, how was your first weekend jabbing? hope all was well.

Shopping queen, how are you getting on with the secret?

Janners, oh poor you honey. How crap to go so far and be so sick on your own. Hope you felt better over the weekend and will be right again, before you go and see your parents   Safe trip home sweetie.

Trishy, good luck with the RFC babe. Can't believe you would have to go back on a waiting list  Give them hell  Let us know how you get on.

GemmaC when do you finish sniffing?

Annie, no problem with the link, anytime  When do you go to the spa? Any skiing this weekend? (please say yes so I can dream about it....)

*takes another deep breath and wonders, who could possibly be left?*

Berta, sorry I am no help in waiting lists, but that does sound sucky 

Holly, glad to hear the recuperation is going well. How long do you expect to be off work for?

Galaxygirl, hows it going?

*pants, exhausted*

Morning to everyone I may have missed (how is that possible??). My sincereist apologies if I have.

I had a busy weekend with a wake and a funeral and minding some of the nephews as SIL1 is in hospital having her ovaries removed (she had a hysterectomy a few years ago, but they didn't remove the ovaries and she has been plagued with cysts ever since). The highlight of the weekend was a fabulous meal in Viscounts in Dungannon on Sat night, with my sis and her DH for her birthday. I couldn't eat till teatime last night, I was soooo full. I also had delish potato gratin. DH complained about my minging garlicky breath all day yesterday  

I cannot believe Suzanne Shaw won Dancing on Ice. It should have been Chris (he so fine!!!, but not with all the guyliner and foundation, better in Hollyoaks). Suzanne just seemed so desperate to win, it was like winning was more important than breathing . But she did look great on the wires flying about.

I think that has taken nearly half an hour to write. must do some work now. Beat that Trishy, Janners, Dahlia, anyone!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Morning........... must be me whose off today   gives me a chance to keep up with everyone!

Well first weekend of jabbing not toooo bad only one really bad headache on friday (touch wood there'll be no more)    Have to say feeling a little more emotional  

Missy/Gemma - when is test days?  are you going to test early 

Emmaelizabeth - good luck for thursday - don't think its a good idea to read those 2ww diaries cos if you're not getting any of those symptoms you're going to get all worried and wound up which isn't good for you either.

As is on one of the Mods avatars - a little faith, trust and   

Weeza where are you on tx?

Sunny - are you still looking in on us hun?  Hope you're all well   

Mary - how's you?

Annie - how are you getting on?

Dahlia, Janners, Galaxygirl, SQ and everyone else -  

Oh btw were any of you lovely ladies in Origin last Thursday morning with DH on crutches??  It was my DH who as always goes to make tea/coffee when we get called for appt    

Well spose I'd better go and do at least some housework and leave you in peace for a bit.


----------



## weeza82

Morning crazykate, 

I am currently looking towards the horizon, where the right treatment for me lies    (trying to bepoetic and failing miserably)!!

We are waiting on our review appointment with Mr Heasley in Craigavon and then see where we are for Tx. So far, my HSG and bloods have all come back fine and DH has reasonable count and motility. His morphology has improved from his first SA but ha still has those pesky antisperm antibodies   . I really have no idea what the outcome is going to be, but we will hoepfully find out. 

I hope its not creepy or anything, me hanging out here picking up tips on sniffing, jabbing and the rest.  . It's great to see so many advancing on with their treatment, although, I admit, sometimes, I have a little sigh and wish I was at the same stage as the rest of you, but my time will come


----------



## crazykate

Weeza absolutely nothing wrong with hanging around on the site - you'll be in the best position to know what to expect when you finally get your answers re: tx and things start moving for you - you won't be needing any of those books that's for sure  

Is DH taking any vits etc?  I have mine on pregnacare for men


----------



## weeza82

Is Dh taking any vits? I have been self-medicating like a demon!!!   He takes the Marilyn Glenville Fertility Plus for Men, a Zinc + Selenium combo and 200 mg Pycnogenol, which I attribute the improvement in morphology to. Unfortunately, I can't persuade him to give  up the ****  . He's a lorry driver and I am fighting a losing battle there. But otherwise he is very good and he makes a mean roast chicken dinner  

WH


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Happy St Pats Day!

sq

xxx


----------



## tedette

Morning ladies,

Or given the day that is in it...Top of the mornin'!

It's a lovely day and I am gearing myself up to take my dogs out for a big run around in Parkanaur.  So far today I have slept in, ate porridge, watched 'This Morning', made a list of all the furniture I want from the Ikea catalogue...phew!  no wonder I am exhausted!  

I got my tx schedule on Friday, so I have to go up to the Royal to collect my drugs on Wednesday the 26th, and start sniffing on Thursday 27th .  Am really excited to be getting on with it but obviously terrified too!

Does anyone know if DH needs to go to this appt too?  I tried ringing the Royal this morning but got no answer, they must be all off drowning the shamrock!

Also, myself and DH haven't been using any precautions so far this month (although I haven't ovulated yet) but it says on the form that we should.  What did other girls do?  I feel stupid using condoms now after trying so hard to conceive for over 3 years   but if it would be dangerous for the fetus of course I would.  Am in two minds as I feel like what if we could score a last minute goal just before tx starts!? 

Do they give you a pregnancy test before you start sniffing?

Hope everyone is well, I am useless at the personals...will leave it to the experts like Weeza 

Tedette


----------



## weeza82

Morning Tedette, Excellent on the schedule  . I have just realised I left you out of my mammoth post this morning. So sorry  . 

No advice on the precautions front but it would be so strange to use them again after soo long   

You have a more productive morning than I have had. I am just diddling about, walking about with files in my  hand, looking busy.....  

Hope you have a nice walk with the dogs, Parkanaur is lovely and it's a nice day. Where abouts are you from (have I asked you that before?) ? I am from the mighty Dungannon (I think everyone knows that by now   )!!!! My sis had her wedding pics taken in Parkanaur and they were lovely. 

PS, does it show that I am bored rigid today


----------



## tedette

Hi Weeza,

I live in the even mightier Moy!  Although me and Dh are both blow ins! And it always has to be 'the Moy', never just Moy...it's an unwritten rule!

My wee pups love Parkanaur and you can usually let them off and run around free for a while too.  Although that is usually followed by me and DH standing calling them for ages while they roll around in the muck and other smelly stuff left behind by the deers 

Enjoy your quiet day in work, I am sure you don't get too many of them! 

Tedette


----------



## weeza82

you are so right, it's never "Moy" always "The Moy". I live between Killyman and "The Moy" . My dog is like that too, smelly stuff and she is rolling in it


----------



## crazykate

Hi tedette - great news on starting tx.  I'm not with RFC but am sure the protocol is the same.  There is no pg test before starting tx, you are expected to have AF during downregging and if you don't they then suggest you do a pg test - precautions to be taken though whilst stimming though (someone please correct me if I'm wrong!).  

Don't know if your DH has to go with you to collect drugs or not - at Origin last week it was just a case of collecting them, making sure I knew how to stab myself and then we went home so DH didn't really need to be there


----------



## tedette

Hi CrazyKate,

I thought that perhaps DH didn't need to be there.  I would rather he was able to take time off when I do need him to be there, like around EC.  Also, poor DH is a bit of a wuss and if he saw the needles he would probably faint!  I know he won't be helping me to inject anyway 

I did think we should be more careful now before starting sniffing...  will have to buy some little overcoats then 

Tedette


----------



## holly01

hi ladies 
                  HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY  
what a lovely day it is also.i am doing grt,healing really well,off all the pain killers now also.i am off work for  6weeks   so i am on my 3rd week now,
not too bad!i go back to dublin in may for my check up and then i think they discuss what happens from here on in,i know the doc said he was gonna give me drugs etc nxt time i am down so i guess we start trying after that  sooo exciting knowing i could be having a BFP soon!!werid knowing i am all cleaned out and ready for action now after all we have been through!!
my brother and his family are home from ny so lookin forward to spending time with the LO's over the nxt few weeks,they are so cute with their wee amercian accents lol!!
there is alot of you ladies starting treatment soon,its grt u will be cycling together and can keep each other goin,i wish i hada knew about the site while we were doing our iui's really hoping we get some bfp's on here soon as it lifts the mood for us all
i am no good at personals as i have said b4 leave that to the pro's!!but i am thinking of u all and i check in every day to have a catch up


----------



## weeza82

GAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
I am so bored today. Want to go home. 

Everyone else must be  today and then tomorrow they will be 

I am so bored I have taken to qriting nonsense just so I can add lovely smileys. like this one 

oooh, Greys Anatomy starts again on Thurs night 10pm, BUT it's at the same time as ER on More4 and the new series of My name is Earl on C4. What to do??


----------



## tedette

weeza,

Where do you get all your good smileys?

I am bored of the usual ones now! 

Tedette


----------



## Annie70

Weeza - we head out in 2 hrs' time for docs appt to get the MAR test result.  Still don't know about dh's antibodies. Fingers crossed for good news on St. Paddy's Day!!  Based on that, we either do or don't do ICSII. 
And, yes, I did go skiing yesterday - great, mild temps.  

EmmaElizabeth - if it's any consolation, I had absolutely no (and I mean no) symptoms when discovered I was pg with ds. No sore bbs, nothing. Had nothing for 2 mths - it was unreal. So, keep up the faith  Everybody is different! 

CrazyKate - how bad are the jabs? I'm starting next week.  Are you doing Burserelin once or twice a day? I'm supposed to do twice 0.05ml for two days, before starting the others.  What else are you on?

Tedette - I'm definitely getting dh to come with me when getting the drugs as nurse makes me do my first jab in front of her! Dh needs to help as he'll have to do my progesterone shots on the bum (apparently you can't do them yourself).  

Missy - keep up the great PMA!    We'll be rooting for you on Thursday! 

GemmaJ10 - as SQ says, all you need is one so don't worry about the grading of your embies.  

Trishy - you poor pet for receiving that letter.   And you who is counting down to starting tx.    Don't let them do this to you!   

Dahlia - my spa day was so-so in spite of all the elements there to have fun.  I've been having heavy discharge since taking the BCP and just before the wkend it turned into heavy break-through bleeding. I didn't feel so good at the spa as I had cramps and was constantly having to change tampax! Just to top things off, 3 of the friends who turned up were pg! I only knew about one of them.  I was a bit jealous.  I wanted to be with them doing gentile massages and not hoofing about in the hot/cold baths (even if I adore them)   

Hi to Mary, Berta, Holly, Janners, Anita, Emer, Shoppingqueen, and sorry about the others I missed!! 

Annie


----------



## Trishy

Hi everyone 

I feel like I have not been on here forever even though it's only been since Friday!

I am finding it hard to keep track of everyone so basically want to say fingers crossed to all those right in the middle of it.  There seems to be a lot of activity going on and it's time we got a BFP to cheer everyone up!

Emer and Anita - good luck with starting treatment, the wait is very nearly over for you. 

Dahlia - thanks.  Yes I tried to phone the hospital today about getting that letter but no answer so will have to wait another day!  I am good at waiting!  If they give me any crap I have the doc's mobile number so will be phoning him directly.  I am hoping it's just a silly mistake.  Not that RFC ever make mistakes!! 

Mary - I can't wait to hear your stories from the weekend!  Did you get tackled??!! 

Clodagh - hi there.  Yes I will let you know how I get on when they open tomorrow.  I have been counting the days and was due to phone them any day this week when AF arrives but will not be happy one bit if there is more waiting involved.  They really test your patience and emotions.  

Gemma and EmmaE - best of luck to both of you for Thursday.  You must be excited and scared?  No matter what we are always here for support and a chat 

Weeza - thanks - will let you know.   And nothing wrong with being informed.  If you relied on the hospital to tell you everything you would know very little!

Crazy Kate - great that you are getting through the jabs.  I think the reason why we do this to ourselves outweighs the pain and we know there could be something wonderful at the end of it.  Keep at it!! 

Tedette - If I was you I would avoid BMS with immediate effect or at least use contraception.  I know it seems ironic but apparently the drug within the synarel/nasal spray is highly dangerous to a baby and you are not even allowed to take it while near anyone pregnant.  It is extremely important you follow these guidlines.  We avoided sex altogether throughout the whole process just incase and because of Christmas my EC was delayed so we didn't have sex from the end November until the 2nd week February!  But I am glad because I didn't want to risk anything going wrong.  Also you as the mother can become very sick if you take the drugs and get pregnant naturally so please do use condoms! Sorry to lecture but these rules are there for a very good reason and I would hate to see you cross with yourself if anything went wrong or worse become sick  


Sorry....chinese here!!  Will follow up on the rest of you in a second!


----------



## crazykate

Hi ladies..........

Annie the jabs aren't that bad once you're over the first one it's a breeze!  I have to take 0.5mls of bruselin once a day then from 3 April I have to take progynova (HRT tablets) 1x2mg three times a day along with the bruselin - once downregged taking progynova and a cyclogest pessary until testing on 1st May    Nurse said won't know anything until test day this time as progynova and cyclogest stops any bleeding. 

Off now to make DH get down on his hands and knees..................... to buff up my wooden floors that is 

 bet that stirred up loadz of crazy thoughts in your terrible minds  

Kate


----------



## Trishy

Mmmmmm...that Chinese was good!  Kung Po chicken and prawn crackers!

Anyway, time to catch up on everyone else...

Holly - I am so glad you are healing so well and so quickly.  You will get that BFP before you know it!  I am very happy for you as you have had a hard time.

Weeza - poor you for working today.  Hope you are not bored now you are home!  Every time I am bored in work DH says 'come up for air' because I always talk the ear off him on the way home in the car! 

Annie - sorry to hear the spa was not the best day out, especially if it felt like everyone round you was pregnant.  Hang in there 

CrazyKate - my mind is so pure I can't possibly know what you mean!! 

Hello to anyone I missed.  

I had a nice weekend for DH's birthday.  We went for a lovely lunch in Bar Retro in Hillsborough on Saturday, then checked in to the Radisson in Belfast, then did a pub crawl and collapsed into bed (you don't need to know the rest!!).  Then on Sunday went to the Victoria Centre.  It was freezing because by putting on a roof but no doors at either end it turned into a wind tunnel and was so cold.  Not sure I would hurry back.  I was determined to buy myself one designer item, even just a t-shirt, but I found a lot of the stuff really weird.  Just not my taste but there were plenty of people spending money so maybe I am the weird one!!   And besides the one t-shirt I fancied was £85!!!  I'm not that rich!

Anyway, after that we went to Speranza's for a lovely meal and then today spent the day at the Outlet with my sister's family (2 cute nephews!)

All in all a great weekend and I don't want to go back to work tomorrow! 

Hope everyone is well.  Sorry to ramble on!


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

HAPPY ST PATRICK'S DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well I'm not long home from Dublin, we went down yesterday and took DD to the parade today. The parade was fantastic, worth the long wait!!!! went early to get a good spot but had to wait over two hours before the parade arrived  

Trish, I'm delighted your weekend away went well it sounds like you packed alot in!! Tackled on Friday night!!!LOL that is an understatement!!!LOL 

Weeza, you have a mean boss not giving you the day off!!!! 

Sunny, I hope you and your bundles of joy are keeping well 

Holly, Great to hear you have healed so well, what are you going to do with the next three weeks off??

Kate, glad the jabs are going well so far lets hope there will be no more side effects  

Sorry no more personals but I'm very tired after the weekend will chat more tomorrow.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY. DH and I went into town to watch the parade which was brill.

Trishy, thanks for info on Victoria centre. DH and I hope to go on 28th March.

 turned up today as expected, I know I' starting tx, hopefully September but would love to get natural BFP before then.

Best news is I really am getting back on my feet after my Nan's death 5 weeks ago. Started to pick up 9/10 days ago. A couple of friends at church said I was looking well yesterday and Brendan said that he's pleased I've got y loud cheerful voice back again which he'd take any day (go quiet when I'm down)


----------



## weeza82

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all keeping well and back to work today.

Mary glad you had a lovely time in Dublin and that DD enjoyed it. Still dying to hear about the Downshire tho!!!!

Trishy when I got home, DH had started tea even though he was working as well  but I had music lessons last night and a quick practice with the soloists who are singing next Sunday morn in Church. Then I went home and paired up socks and put them away. I totally rock. 

Crazykate "buff up my wooden floors" may not sound entirely innocent either to the wrong ears . Thankfully I am not one of them and fully understand what you mean 

Trishy, the Radisson and Speranza are 2 of my favourite places in Belfast , What did you have in Speranzas? My cousin does the PR for Victoria Square. SHe never mentioned the wind tunnel effect, must have a dig at her   Glad you had a fabulous weekend anyway. Good luck ringing RFC

Tedette, Janners gave me the link to the smileys, here it is http://www.mysmiley.net/free-love-smileys.php There are some hilarious ones!!!

Annie, belated good luck for the MAR test results. It's a shame you didn't enjoy the spa day as much with everything going on , but at least you got some good skiing. Is there much of the ski season left?

Good morning to everyone else, Sunny (how are the babes?), Fiona, Anita, Cate, Galaxygirl, the Gemmas, Glittergirl, Holly, Berta, Shoppingqueen and Dahlia.

I was heading out for work this morning and SIL2 was hanging out bedclothes on the washing line. Now I thought to myself 
A), you are a good one, it only ten to 8
B) it's MINUS 1 degrees you silly mare. Not much drying there!!! 
You wouldn't catch me at that kind of carry on so early in the morning


----------



## GemmaC

Good Morning!
Just a quickie to reply to Tedette question in relation to DH coming to drug collection appointment.  Personally I would bring my DH.  Their is so much information to take in its great to have an extra pair of listening ears. Also don't forget you need to go to the Pharmacy first to collect your drugs before your appointment. The actual appointment with the nurse lasted just over an hour.  If your DH cant get the time off don't worry, if you have any questions after the appointment its no problem just to ring the Nurses.

Trishy, did you manage to get to speak to the Royal as yet regarding our letter?  I really hope they do not put you on another waiting list!

Wezza, All is going good with me. I am into my second week on the sniffers and due to start injections on 3rd April all being well.  

Hi to everyone else  

GemmaC


----------



## tedette

hi Gemma,

Thanks for that.  I just rang Admin and they said he didn't have to go.  He is already minus holidays this year so I will brave it out on my own this time!

How are you keeping? 

BTW, I bought a hypnotherapy cd yesterday called the IVF companion.  I am a real stress bunny   and would like to try anything that will help me relax but don't live near enough to the fertility acupuncturist to rely on that.   

Will listen to it today and see how it goes! 

Tedette


----------



## GemmaC

Tedette, the nurse really takes the time and goes through everything with you so you will have no problems. The injections need to be stored in the fridge so you will need to travel straight home afterwards.    
GemmaC


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all 

Just a quick check in before i go out, tedette i bought the same cd it is really good, really relaxing so relaxing it put me to sleep the more i listened to it??

Hope all is well with everyone else, injections etc.....

Time not going in too bad during the 2ww......Am trying to keep relaxed and positive      .....So far so good......Still in a bit of pain from e/c well that is what i am blaming it on.  The pessary things are an absolute nightmare - just don't know if i am doing them right!!!!!

Talk later

Missyxx


----------



## tedette

Thanks for the advice Gemma!

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101MXGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F67%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## tedette

hi Missy,

I don't like the sound of those pessaries!? 

Still, if it helps us get BFP it'll be worth it 

Tedette


----------



## Annie70

Top of the morning to you, today! 'Tis a bright sunny one - makes you think that spring is really here. How is is going in PA, Janners?
Was there a St-Paddy's Day march there too?  I went to ours on Sunday morning - it is huge, think second biggest in N. America. Though, three-quarters of the floats have ****e all to do with Ireland..

Great news - doc said yesterday that MAR test was negative so dh does not need ICSI!    We were so chuffed. 

I do like the sound of that hypnotherapy cd - how often do you listen to it Tedette?  

Does anyone know when you should start eating fresh raspberries / drinking red raspberry leaf tea? Given all my break-through bleeding with the BCP, I think I need to work on my lining!! My doc said yesterday that the bleeding was a bit weird though the nurse of course told me on Friday that it was all perfectly normal.  

Oh, I do have good memories from Speranza too when I lived in Belfast. Glad to hear it's still around, Trishy. Your weekend sounds fun.   Good luck with the RVH.


----------



## shaz2

Hi guys, havent been on in over a year...just wanted a bit of advice...I finished my first cycle of ivf in october which failed..im now waiting for my 2nd cycle and just wondering if any one could recommend any vitamins that may help my body prepare for it??


----------



## weeza82

Hey folks, 

Annie glad you had an enjoyable St Patrick's Day and fantastic news about no ICSI. Where does that leave you now then? As for your lining issues, I don't know about the raspberries or the tea I am afraid. I am currently taking (*everyone groans and thinks here she goes again about the supplements!!*) the Marilyn Glenville Womens Plus Fertility supplements. On another board here (vits and supplements or something) someone else taking them said they were brilliant for building up your lining. She is pg now and puts it down to those supplements helping to build a good lining for implantation. Just an idea.......

Shaz, good to "meet" you!!! Sorry to hear about your failed cycle and I hope this one works brilliantly for you. Maybe the supplements I mentioned to Annie would be worth considering, but take into consideration that they are expensive. There are Wellman fertility vitamins on the market which are cheaper, but I don't think they contain all the bits and bobs of the Marilyn glenville ones, although I may be wrong. 

Missy, good to hear you are coping with the 2ww well. Hope the CD helps!!

Tedette, loving the smiley   let me know how you find the CD. Sounds like my kind of thing!!!!


----------



## buba

Has anyone tried Chinese Herbs for fertility.  I am in contact with a girl in England who conceived with an FSH of 30 by using acupuncture, diet and herbs.  Just wondered if anyone in N. Ireland knew where to get herbs.  My acupuncturist is not Chinese and doesnt do herbs.  She gave me Zita West supplements, I was using Fertility Plus but these are easier to get and look just as good.  (just slightly cheaper)
Any thoughts?


----------



## tedette

hi there,

Well so far I have listened to the intro to the cd but thankfully the woman does have a very relaxing voice so it should work!

There are 2 sections, one for when you are on drugs which you listen to every day and another for after ET. I haven't listened to them yet...am afraid of confusing my psyche!?<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101MXGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F1%255F106%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









I was considering buying a different one yesterday and you could listen to a snippit and the woman had a really annoying accent! I was worried it would be the same woman on this cd!










New smileys courtesy of smiley central!!

Tedette


----------



## Trishy

Hi Tedette - PM for you  

Hi everyone.  Well I phoned the RFC and finally got some answers!  I explained why I had been stopped half way through treatment and doc said to call day 1 of next cycle to start again but that I had got a letter to go on the waiting list again.  Luckily she said that I can ignore that letter and things will just go ahead as planned. 

So that was ok.....then I asked where I was on NHS waiting list and was told I still have another 27 months to wait!  Well let's just say I had to bite my tongue very hard!   I told her we have been waiting since August 2005 and that this was not possible.  She said it did seem long but was sure that was correct as we were only actually put on the waiting list in December 2006 once we had all our tests and ICSI was agreed.  I calmly told her to go and check again and phone me back.  She phoned back 5 minutes later and said very sorry but it is actually only another 2-5 months to wait!  She said the computer was giving her wrong information!  Talk about testing my patience!!  Thankfully it's all systems go now!!! 

Not sure if AF here today or not!  I got a show last night (red) then some brown today.  I told hospital it is Day 1 today so I will be starting in 21 days but since I called them I don't seem to have any more discharge (sorry if TMI).  Do you think that is AF started  Not sure what to do as they are sorting out the schedule for me now.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Glad u got sorted Trishy. Big weight off ur mind!  I had yet another run in with Admin today - they do my head clean in with their disinterest & incompetence!!!!    

Welcome Shaz - I'm on fertility plus for women & Dh on the Fertility plus for men.  Also 1000mg vit c & 1000mg omega 3 fish oil(they are minging!!!)

Tedette I have that cd too & it seemd pretty good!  I'm up for any way  to chill out!!!!!!!!!!!

Weeza have to get back to "The Secret" - completely forgot about it of late!

Hi to Dahlia, Jofi, Janners, MaryC, Kate, Missy, Gemma & Galaxy girl (and all of the others I may have forgotten!)      

Bye 4 now!

S

xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Still not got my letter saying DH and I are on waiting list for IVF.  If it doesn't come tomorrow, I'll phone them to chase it up.


----------



## Trishy

Hi SQ - yes I am glad I finally got sorted with RFC.  You sometimes wonder are they testing you!  The girl said her computer was giving her different dates from the girl beside her!  Just as well I insisted she check again.  I'll be glad when I don't have to deal with them again!  Next private go will be with Origin or maybe that SIMS place in Dublin but don't know anything about it yet.  One step at a time and concentrate on go number one first!  What happened you today with them?

Just found out we are away again next weekend!  Off to the Radisson in Limavady (the spa hotel) for FIL's 70th birthday on Easter Sunday!  DH's whole family going for 2 nights.  Looking forward to it.  I am certainly seeing NI for a change!


----------



## Trishy

AF seems to have gone away.  It has only been a red show 2 nights ago then brown show yesterday and now it's away!  Don't know what to do now.  Do I call the hospital and tell them it's not started after all?  It did this once before in September and vanished for a whole week!  Sorry, just anxious now as I thought things are moving again and now don't know where I stand.  Maybe they could do a blood test to find out??  Any ideas?


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Trishy, 
That is so frustrating. I think you would be safer calling the clinic and explaining that AF has not started full flow as you thought.  They might be happy enough to still except your original date but I would perfer to be sure they are happy.  You know yourself you dont want to be starting on day 21 of your cycle and it not really being day 21.  You would be mad with yourself if you did not give yourself the best chance after waiting so long.


----------



## galaxy girl

Trishy I agree - I know you are keen to get started - but better to call them and let them know the score. I don't know if they can do a blood test to find out or not - give them a wee ring.

Shaz I'm on the same supplements as Shopping Queen and fully agree on the nasty fish oils - They repeat  on me and it's horrible! But worth it if they work!
zita west also recomends Zinc 2 days before EC - but I think the Marilyn Glenville Vits had the right amount of zinc in already.

Cate I'm starting to worry about my letter not turning up too. Maybe they are really far behind. Are you not on the list if you don't get the letter? Do all the signed dated documents not mean you should be on the list from the date of the review?

Buba as far as the chinese herbs go I was offerred them by an acupuncturist on the Lisburn Road (practically in Dunmurray) 
website acupuncturebelfast.co.uk.
They are very dear though and look gross. I was not keen to try them. They gave me pills in the end that apparently do the same thing - but as the writing is all in Chinese i have no idea whats in them and haven't tried them either!


----------



## weeza82

Morning ladies, hope everyone is keeping well today. 

Trishy, great news about getting sorted with RFC. My heart dropped when I read you had a 27 month wait still to go for your NHS go. I thought "My God, I will be in the throws of the menopause by the time my turn comes ", then I read on.....  That's me, being melodramatic as usual  . I think Gemma is right, better to ring them and let them know whats going on. If they have your schedule drafted, it will hopefully only be a matter of putting it back a few days.  

Hi Buba, how are you? I got herbs from the Chinese herbalist over a year ago and didn't notice any changes. Where abouts are you with tx? I would maybe ring your clinic and see where they stand on Chinese medicines. I have seen it on other boards here that some of the clinics in England say NOT to use the herbs, as they can have a detrimental effect on other fertility drugs. Try the vits & supplements board or complimentary therapies board and see what comes up there.  

Shoppingqueen, The Secret is sitting on my coffee table and is only looked at sporadically too   but, definitely since starting it, I haven't had the downers that I had been having before   

Hi Gemma, what's the crack?

Hey to everyone else   

Does anyone ever get really strong feelings about something? Yesterday, I had a strong feeling, almost like an inner peace that I would have twins, a boy and a girl   Today the feeling is not so vivid. Weird.


----------



## Trishy

Thanks girls.  I think I will wait and see it if starts totally today and if not will call them tomorrow.  My stomach is starting to feel a little bloated and hard like it does when it's coming so maybe it's just taking a while to work it's way down!!! 

Anyway, enough about me me me!! 

You girls all sound like you must be rattling with all your tablets!!  I'm afraid I am only taking good old fashioned folic acid and that's it.  I should probably be taking more but will trust a good diet this time.  I think it's great all the research you are all doing.

Galaxy/Cate - why don't you give them a quick call to check you are on the list to put your minds to rest?  I would imagine they are just behind.  It would be more worrying if only one of you had your letter but if neither of you has it yet then it's probably just an admin delay.  I am sure you are on the list now.

Mary - how's things?  You are quiet.  Maybe you are still recovering from being tackled!!


----------



## Trishy

What 2 little mad Weeza's running round??   !!!!!  Is the world ready??!!  Only joking that would be great!  

I quite often dream I am pregnant then wake up and I am not and it's the most horrible feeling.  Can't wait for the day I dream I am not pregnant and I wake up and I have a big bump!!


----------



## weeza82

Heya Trishy, I am on the old faithful Folic Acid as well. I am SCUNDERED taking it for so long now!!!! Especially when it comes in the 90 tabs packs, so you know you will be taking them for 3 months but then you have to go and buy more, cos you wouldn't want to not be taking them . I have a love/hate relationship going on there .

Anyhoo, *deep breath* the really weird thing was I knew the boy twin (Daniel) would be like DH's side of the house and the girl (Lucy) would be like my mums side, yet I am like my dad's side  I am telling you really really vivid. So weird.

I don't often dream that I am pg but when I do, I don't know whether to be happy or sad. AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Trishy

I just get the folic acid from Tesco's and it's really cheap for a huge box.  They say it shouldn't matter where it's from because folic acid is folic acid at the end of the day and I just can't afford any more expense, especially as i have to buy my drugs twice for this one cycle. I find it's habit now taking it with breakfast so doesn't bother me.

Wouldn't it be weird if you did have twins and they were exactly as you had dreamt??  Spookey!!


----------



## weeza82

I know how spooky!!!!!!! I get mine in Tescos too, need more now. AGAIN


----------



## Trishy

Good news - AF finally here!!!!!  I am just going to leave yesterday as day 1 because there was a slight show and that is what I would have normally counted as day 1.  So yipppeeeee!  20 more days and counting!!


----------



## GemmaC

YIPEE Trishy     .  I am delighted for you, full steam ahead now!


----------



## weeza82

Yay Trishy. 20 days to go!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who knew we could get so excited over AF


----------



## Trishy

Thanks girls.  Weird that you all know the very minute I get AF!!!  I wouldn't even normally share that with DH in such detail!!  Although this time I did tell him but I don't think he jumps up and down with excitement as much as us lot but then we are all a little bit strange!!! 

Will have to get a ticker for counting down!!


----------



## galaxy girl

Yeah Trishy great news! 
Mine's due on Saturday - fingers crossed! Knowing me it will arrive on the 24th my birthday 

I thought there  was folic acid in the Marilyn Glenville vits and therefore have not been taking it separatly for about a year now!! is there not folic acid in them?


----------



## weeza82

Galaxy Girl there is folic acid in the Marilyn Glenville vits but something tells me it's not the recommended 400mg per day. I have bulled on taking the folic acid on top as well. 

My AF is due on Sun, but I'm not relying on it to start tx so I won't be doing a celebratory dance if it comes  , but I will dance for those who want it


----------



## Annie70

Definitely great news Trishy! Go with the Flo!! 

Mine is due this wkend too, galaxy girl. Stop bcp on Saturday and, for once, hope that AF comes immediately so that I can start tx! 

Been a bit lazy and haven't gymed it since last week.  Motivation please!!


----------



## allyjo

Hi Everyone

I've remained dormant on this site since the previous cycle failed and now I have two failed cycles. I have had my review and desipte my questions my consultant seems to think that it's a lottery and there is no further treatment or investigations he can do to see if our embyros will implant or what's preventing them.

I just wanted to know if any of you had tests at the RVH for this.


Oh and my other question is do you think it helps or hinders having time off after transfer. I am so undecided after the last cycle because i'd been off until 2 weeks post testing and am finding it really difficult to get into the mood of working again

Hope you don't mind me butting in
Ally


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - dare you to stand up in work and do a banana dance right now!  just for me!  You said you would - you promised!!

Let me know how people react!!


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Welcome Ally, sorry you've been through so much but lets hope third time lucky with tx!! I haven't been through an ET but I do believe that staying busy is better, if your at home and your usually at work all it will do is make you try and analyse every twinge hoping you get a BFP. I'm sure you will do this either way but probably less if your busy with work etc.

Trish great that A/F has arrived, all systems go now!! Still slightly traumatised after Friday night LOL  great news about the waiting list, sure you'll be drugged up for months!!!  

Weeza, that dream was very detailed, to answer your question yes you are a freak!!!!!   

Mary


----------



## weeza82

MY NAME IS WEEZA AND I AM A FREAK

Yes, it's true, between dreams, notions and banana dances in public, it can no longer be denied   

Trishy, I did the banana dance, just for you    , but unfortunately I work in a cubicle hell, so people couldn't see below my shoulders  

Hi allyjo, how are you? Sorry to hear of all your bother  I hope you find some help or support here, but I am afraid I am no use as we are still at Dx stage, unless you want a banana dance in public?


----------



## crazykate

Hi Ally

I didn't take any time off after ET last time - even went out shopping afterwards (it was Christmas) though I had been told no heavy lifting, no stressing, no housework etc etc.  This time I plan to take three or four days off then go back to work and let everyone run around after me  

Girls I think you are all going loopy   

Weeza you cheated banana dance should have been done standing on your desk!!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Great news Trishy re AF - at last u know where u are!  

Ally I was off the 2ww - was in hosp mind you but looking back I felt it was right for me - it was near Xmas & our busiest time of year & altho it didn't work we can honestly say it failed thru no fault of us.  That did help the heartache of the BFN.  Everybody is different - normally I prefer to be busy - a lot depends on the job u do I guess.  Just do wot u feel is right for u

Weeza that "Secret" is so hard going!  Going to read it again to see if I digest it better  

Trishy lucky u all these hols!!!!  ENJOY!!!

Missy keep up the PMA!

S

xxx


----------



## niamh32

hi girls

just a quick hello to all - ive been taking time out with what happened but feeling strong again and looking forward to catching up with you all. thanks a million for all your pm's over the last few weeks - it has helped me so much to know that people that really know what its like have taken the time to send me a message!! 
ps- was up at victoria sq on sunday for some retail therapy and was frozen to death!!! typical country girl heard about the" New shopping centre experience" and expected it to be closed it not open aired!!!! was only wearing a light top - no coat and had nagged dh to take me up and he was delighted that i wasnt impressed (saves him the bother of takin me again!) 
anyway coleraine town centre seems great now!! hope to talk to you all soon

lv niamh


----------



## weeza82

Morning ladies, hope you are all keeping well   

I think there a one or two ladies testing this morning, everything is crossed for you   

Niamh, hi how are you, nice to see you back.    Hope you and Dh anre keeping well. Someone else had said the same thing about Victoria Square and coleraine Town Centre is perfectly fine  

SQ, I am muddling through the book again as well!!!

Please don't encourage me to anymore stupid things in work   , the desk thing is impossible, ,maybe if I had a few drinks...... then who knows    

Trishy, I love the new ticker, it's so cute. Do my eyes decieve me or have you jumped from 20 days yesterday to 18 days today?

Morning to Mary, Dahlia, Janners (when are you going to your parents if you aren't already away yet?), Annie, the 2 Gemmas, the G-girls, crazykate, cate and everyone else


----------



## allyjo

Hi Everyone

Thank you so much for your views.

I am feeling more positive again after my accuputure treatment last night. 

I have not been to victoria square but am in Belfast on saturday so may give it ago then, thanks for the advice think i'll wear coat hat and scarf.

niamh glad your feeling more positive. I read your thread and really I could have echoed how you felt. Life is so cruel. But  you hve inspired me.


----------



## Trishy

Hi Allyjo and welcome to the craic!!  Hope you are mad enough to join the weirdos!! 

I am so sorry to hear your treatment has not worked yet.  I cannot pretend to know how you feel as I am just a few weeks away from my first ET so am terrified it will not work.  It must be very frustrating and upsetting for you but I think it is one of those sad things that there is nothing we can do to help implantation.  I am planning on taking at most 4 days off work after ET as I will do my head in staying at home thinking about it every second.   It really will work for you soon.  Just think how well you have done to get as far as ET so the odds are definitely on your side.  Good luck for whatever the future holds.

Mary - if I am all drugged up that will only make me as mad as you are now  without the drugs!! 

Weeza - thanks for the dance.  As Kate said though I think you need to stand on your desk!!  And I think you are a little hard on yourself about the freak thing!!  FF is Fertility Friends and not Freaks Forever!!  Are you sure you are on the right site!! 

Thanks SQ - yes I am all happy now!  Looking forward to the Spa!!  Although i don't know if I can afford it at £50 a massage!

Hi Niamh - good to see you back on your feet.  You've had a hard knock but you will get stronger and stronger.     It was me who mentioned a 'tunnel effect' in the Victoria Centre.  It is freezing there and I was not overly impressed either!

Weeza - counting Tuesday as day 1, that means I do only have 18 days left (not counting today). I think that's the way the ticker works by not counting the day you are on. So 18 days means I am starting to sniff again on the 7th April!!  Yipppeee.  Just waiting for schedule now to see what date ET is as I am not sure exactly how long the drugs take. All getting very exciting!


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls, hope you are well and on the countdown to a few days off from work.

Good luck to the girls testing today- Missy and Gemma . Have everything crossed for you both.

Weeza- loving the banana dances! I am going to order  you a cyber drink at the bar for your elevenses so you can continue! I often have vivid dreams too especially in the 2ww. My sister tries to analyses them for me and very sweetly links them with positive fertility issues. Heres hoping our dreams come true soon..

Trishy, glad you got things sorted and AF is here! Not luck to go now. Hopefully you will not have to worry about going for another private cycle after this.

Hi Niamh-glad to see you “back” again. Like you I expected V Square to be enclosed as well and found it a bit chilly! Enjoyed it though.

Annie, glad you DHs results were good. St Paddys day sounded great over there.

Hi Ally-sorry about your failed cycles and I hope it is 3rd time lucky as Mary says. Whether to work on the 2ww is a tricky one. I agree with S/Q it probably depends on your job and what you are comfortable with. Personally I will take a few days off afterwards (maybe not the full 2ww)  and try to keep busy doing “fun” things (shopping being one-there is definitely a theme here).

Hallo also to S/Q,Janners, Kate, Gemma,Galaxygirl, glittergirl,buba,Jofi, Anita,Fiona ,Mary,Cate and anyone I haven't mentioned personally,

Still waiting patiently for AF to arrive so I can send off my letter to RFC. The one month I need it to arrive !! Needless to say I have boosted Clearblues shares again ( all bfn) and am getting impatient. Weeza could I persuade you to do a quick twirl??!!

Dahlia x


----------



## GemmaC

ShoppingQueen- Sent you a PM  .  How is the down reg going? 

Ally, I am so sorry about your failed cycles, I trust this is the one for you.

Trishy, you still celebrating that your on the road again?  

G'morning Weeza, good to see your as full of beans as ever! Love it!

Good Morning to everyone else as well.......


----------



## wee emma

bfn for me this morning.

oh well, just have to get back into the injections etc again...


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Emmaelizabeth    

so,so sorry to read this,

Dahlia x


----------



## galaxy girl

Emma elizabeth sorry to hear your news.  . We had 3 IUI's it is very difficult when they don't work. Eat lots of chocolate this Easter...At least that's my solution.

Hello to everyone else - I'm hitting Victoria Square tonight - coat at the ready!


----------



## GemmaC

Oh EmmaE - I am so sorry


----------



## holly01

ohh EmmaElizabeth so sorry to hear this.IF is so hard


----------



## tedette

Sorry to hear your news EmmaElizabeth.

Give yourself time and spoil yourself a bit over Easter.



Tedette


----------



## weeza82

Hi EmmaElizabeth, 

  So sorry to hear your news today


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Sorry to disappoint you but i am only 1 week past transfer so am not testing today still another week to go!!!!

Emmaelizabeth pm on way....

Missy xx


----------



## Dahlia

Sorry Missy,

my mistake   I think .Good luck for next week, hope you are feeling well,

Dahlia x


----------



## wee emma

thank you everyone.

i feel like a wee burst balloon.


----------



## Trishy

Oh Emma Elizabeth I don't know what to say apart from lots of love and hugs coming your way.   Try to get time out with DH over Easter and shout, cry whatever it takes to get over it.  I am so so sorry.  Things will get better with time but I know you will be sick of hearing that so just take time to think of yourself and DH for a while.


----------



## Trishy

Have just been given the biggest Easter Egg ever in work!!  They give us all one each year as a treat but this year they are the really big ones!!  Yummy!

Weeza - MY NAME IS TRISHY AND I AM A CHOCOHOLIC FREAK!! 

Think I am also getting a Creme Egg one from my Mum!  By the way I never won the creme eggs from that website.  Did anyone else's ever arrive??


----------



## weeza82

HAH!!!! Everyone has their weakness!!!!! I never got my creme egg either, I had forgotten about that!!!! I also entered the Thorntons freebie one and haven't got anything from that either!!! Boo. 

I am counting the hours till end of work tomorrow, for a long weekend. Anyone got anything nice planned? I will be watching lots of films while it snows outside  

BTW, anyone any thoughts on mediums/psychics? I got an email reading done by someone I seen on another board. A pretty full account can be seen on the ANyone seen Lesley thread in the Girls/boys board.


----------



## Trishy

Is it going to snow?

Yes I will be at the Radisson Limavady from Sunday to Tuesday for a wee holiday with DH's family for FIL's 70th (I know I said that already but I thought I would just rub it in!! ).  Can't wait.

I love fortune tellers.  I went to a few (one was a gypsy in a caravan in Nutts Corner!) and another guy in Holywood who is supposed to have helped the police before.  They both said I would have a girl and a boy and the man said I was very fertile and would get pregnant very quickly and easily!!  I might go back and get my money back !!!!

I do love them though but try to take them with a pinch of salt.  Sometimes I think they read your face more and if they hit on something you like the sound of and smile at then they elaborate further (eg they said my daughter would have a horse and when I smiled it turned into me having a horse too and a huge house with stables!!!) 

Can't wait until tomorrow is over too and then I am on my holidays!!!  Sorry just rubbing that in again.  Can't help it!!


----------



## Trishy

Had a look.  Who is she and where is she based?


----------



## Cate1976

emmaelizabeth, sorry to hear you got a BFN.       to you and DH.  If you need to   then do so.


----------



## niamh32

ah emmaelizabeth god love you. im so sorry it hasnt worked this time. take time over easter to treat yourself and dh. 
thinking of you
niamh


----------



## niamh32

can i ask a question for all you rvh girls - i got my referal letter today since my mc on the 21st feb and my appointment isnt until 2nd may! now i know that i will need to sign papers on that day to go again but is there anyway if i ring those "fantastically plesant + helpful" admin staff they could put me on the private fet waiting list now instead of waiting until may?? im really keen to get going again and so lucky i still have 13 frozen embro's waiting for me!!!

niamh


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi 

Niamh worth a try - had yet another run in with them yest but got the letter they "allegedly" sent 2day!  Funny how 2 letters have now got "lost" from there!  
Anyway rant over!!!  I dunno anything bout private FET as ours was a private full cycle last time but I guess they do them & should be easier to schedule u in & hopefully little wait!  Who is ur consultant?  If I were u I'd ring their secretary 1st thing in am & ask.  Good luck!

So sorry EmmaElizabeth about your news - its so tough & at holiday time u so desperately want that extra wee bit of magic to come ur way.  I'm so sorry.  There's really nothing that anyone can say to help ease ur pain - just take it a day at a time & if you need to  cry just do so.  Don't shut in all ur feelings & keep the lines of communication open with u & dh.  When u feel up to it maybe just the 2 of u head out for lunch, a walk or something.

Galaxy Girl that Avoca g  ids cool!!!!  A real "find"!!!!  11/10!!

Jofi how u doin?

  Me working 2moro but for those off have a GREAT day!

Love & Hugs

SQ

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Annie70

EmmaE - Big hug to you  - I am so sorry about the BFN! Hope you have a few days off over Easter to take it all in.

Love,

Annie


----------



## Annie70

Weeza - it's all your fault - but I dreamed last night that I had a daughter called one of the two names that dh and I agree on. (For some reason, we can't think of any boys' names at all.)  It was so vivid, I had tears in my eyes this morning when I woke up and realised it was all baloney.

Anyone doing anything fun for Easter? (Yes, Trishy, we know, we know!!!


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls well BFN for me today.  Was really expecting this but still hard to take.  Going to London 2nd April to start treatment in April as Origin informed me that I will have to wait 3 months to start again.  I think this is hard to take when you have just face disappointment.  Also will not let me do fresh cycle because I have 4 frozen embies still remaining, and I don't have any faith in fet I know this is probably irrational. 

Sorry emmaelizabeth thinking of you

Good luck to Missy next week hope you get BFP

Gemma


----------



## niamh32

ah gemma what can i say!! im sooo sorry. god pet im sure your head is all over the place and i know that the waiting is a nightmare but fet DOES work - i have a gorgeous dd to prove it. please take time out to come to terms with your loss before you make any decisions.

i will be thinking off you.
lv niamh


----------



## Trishy

Gemma I am so sorry to hear that.   Please don't lose all faith in FET though as i know the chances can be just as good and you still have 4 frosties that might just work for you.  I think it would be right to take a liitle time before you make any rash decisions but I also know how impatient you must be to go again.  To be honest the RFC told me I would also have to wait 3 months before trying again if I get a BFN and the reason for this is to give my body a rest in between treatments and be prepared to start again.  I thought this was the same everywhere?

Whatever you decide good luck for the future and I hope you are ok.


----------



## weeza82

Morning ladies, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! It's Easter at long last and we all have a long weekend ahead of us    So happy I could almost cry  . I couldn't get out of bed this morning. Thank goodness the roads were quiet and I got to work on time  

First up, GemmaJ, so sorry to hear of your BFN. I can't pretend to understand what you are going through, but I echo what Trishy is saying, your body and mind needs some time to heal from the disappointment and to prepare for the next step. But, I support you whatever you decide to do      

Annie, how can it be my fault that you dreamt of your daughter?   The dreams are so vivid aren't they!!!! Funnily, I have a long list of boys names and only 1 or 2 girls names, but we can't agree on names at all. I like Rory, Dh doesn't, he likes James, I think there are a lot of James about, the usual..... Are you hitting the slopes this weekend?

Trishy, soooo jealous that you are getting away to the Radisson!!!! Mucho envious!!!! I don't think you had mentioned it before.....   Did you look at the medium thread> What did you think? It's a mixed bag. I was wondering is the foreign younger doc going to be Dr Traub?   I had never been to one before and was seriously condiering it and then I read that thread and thought why not? She is based in Exeter and you buy either a phone reading or email reading from ebay.   And apparently it was giving snow tomorrow but I think it's more just rain and cold winds. 

ShoppingQueen, glad you got sorted with the RFC eventually. It seems to take a lot of brute force and ignorance to deal with them   I am in work too today  , but hopefully finishing at 12!!!!!!

Niamh , I hope you get sorted with RFC    That's wonderful that you have a DD from FET !!!! 

Good morning to Janners, Mary, Dahlia, Missy, the G-girls, the Gemmas, EmmaElizabeth (hope you and DH are doing ok), Fiona (hope  you and DH are doin ok), Sunny (hope you, DH and the twinnies are doing ok), Anita, Jofi, Cate, crazykate and everyone else    Hope you all have a lovely Easter weekend. 

SO here is some early morning randomness from me..... Has anyone seen the VW Polo ad? The one with the dog who is happy and sings loudly when he is in the car, but is sooo nervous and shy, shaking with his tail between his legs and his head down when he is in the shop with his owner? Do you know it? Well, am I the only one who could cry for the poor dog everytime it's on  I know it's only an ad on the TV and it's not real, but the poor dog is petrified.    Yet I love it when he is singing and happy in the car. Such emotions


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls - anyone else in work like me today?  I know you are SQ so hello to you!!

Niamh - I am pretty sure you can be put on the FET private list for the RFC.  I got a letter a week ago saying my name had been added to the FET private list and they would contact me when I reach the top.  It turned out I don't need to wait as I was half way through treatment and was stopped just before ET due to a risk of OHSS but I am now allowed to start again next month.  But from that letter it looks like there is no problem going private and from my price list it seems to be roughly £1000 per FET.  Just give them a call and ask to be put on the list.  Only thing is I am not sure how long you have to wait.  Your guess is as good as mine when it comes to the RFC!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Trishy

Morning Weeza

You are bright and breezy this morning!  Lucky you getting out early, I will be here until 5.30pm as usual  

No I don't think I will bother going to any more mediums/psychics and especially not a phone/email one.  I find it a bit of a money making scam at times.


----------



## crazykate

Morning ladies !!

First of all EmmaElizabeth and Gemma  so very sorry to hear your news! I'll just reiterate what the other girls have said talk to each other and take time to heal before starting further tx

Weeza - psychic Kate says "sorry to disappoint but Dr Traub definitely *not* gonna be your younger doc !!!!!!!!! "   (no charge this time  )

Can you tell l'm OFF today!!!!


----------



## galaxy girl

Gemma J10 - so sorry to hear your news.  
I wanted to ask about the FET. Will Origin not do a fresh cycle if you have any frosties left at all? I had planned to do a fresh cycle if my FET doesn't work as the amount of negative cycles affects your chance of a NHS cycle and I wanted to give it the best chance by doing at least one fresh one. I wonder would it be different if you went to the Royal for a private cycle now? Presumably they wouldn't go to Origin to get your embryo's?  Where in London where you thinking off if you do go? Origin did explain to us about the 3 month wait between treatments. They think you need time to get over the whole ordeal before gearing up for the next one. But only you know how you feel. Thinking about you both.


----------



## crazykate

Galaxy girl - I don't see why Origin wouldn't do another fresh cycle for you at the end of the day you're paying for it!  You can move your embies from clinic to clinic if you wish too!  Give the clinic a wee ring and check with them hun. 

Galaxy girl not sure if its you talking about English clinics or someone else but whoever it is - why don't you have a look on the other boards at the clinics available in England - I know some of the girls use ARGC and seem to highly recommend it!


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls thanks for your support.  Origin did tell me about 3 month wait this was from the nurses however 2 different consultants at 2 different times told me wait for false period then start on next true cycle.  Also Donna the head fertility nurse explained when discussing putting one embie back in that if it was a negative cycle I could go straight away next month as no waiting list for fet.

You can see how I have got very confused and little upset.  Also Origin will not do fresh cycle if you have 4 or more frozen embies in storage, this is what they told me yesterday.

Going to London 2nd April to The London Womens Fertility Clinic, they said have lots of couples coming from N. Ireland and that 3 months between fet is little long that normally this can be true for fresh cycle.

I don't want to take any more time waiting drives me insane, I started treatment in June last year and have only had one transfer which was not fresh but frozen.

Sorry for the rant just need to get this off my chest thanks for listening.

Gemma


----------



## weeza82

Psychic kate, I cyber-cross your palm with silver!!! So Dr Traub's not that young then? Is he a bit younger than Mr Heasley? A teensy bit? Ah well. 

I am starving now. Friday is Fry-day in the canteen in work, we get an extended break and everyone gets a bit of a fry up   I think I will have a soda bread and fried egg today   So bored at work again today


----------



## crazykate

- gone all misty on me now - overworked


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - I have to laugh.  Dr Traub is like your Dad or even older (you wouldn't go there!!)  Although he is very good at what he does and I actually really like him!  Not in that way though!!

I was wondering about something you were talking about there.  If I have FET now and then again for NHS try (both at RFC) and they both are negative, is it possible to go for one last FET through Origin even though my embies are stored in RFC?  Will they be able to get them for me?  I know I might not get a 3rd go out of the 11 I have now depending on how many survive defrosting but if I do, I never want to go private through RFC again so was wondering can Origin get my leftover frosties from RFC or do they not allow that?


----------



## crazykate

Trishy can vaguely remember Origin talking to be about transfer of frozen embies at the very very start of tx give them a wee ring I think they can do it


----------



## galaxy girl

Gemma I understand - I find waiting very hard too. Can't believe that about the 4 embryo's thing at Origin. I think I might get 6 of mine thawed then - leaving 3 in the freezer. There is no way I'm missing out on my NHS fresh go through never having a fresh cycle done. I hope the Royal wouldn't take the frozen 3 from Origin for the NHs go would they? I suppose this is the same query you have Trishy but reversed!

Anyone know if you can get Natural killer cell tests done in NI? I've been reading that book Shopping Queen!


----------



## Trishy

Galaxy

I believe that if I have a BFN this time and I still have 5 frosties (RFC's rules say 5) or more left then my nhs go will be purely an FET again and not a full fresh cycle.  Apparently it is nothing to do with the value of an FET being only £1000 and fresh being £3500 at the RFC but the reason they don't do a fresh cycle is because they will not put you through any more drugs than you need to.  So for an FET it avoids the stimms injections and also there will be no EC and hence no risk of OHSS either.  Personally i am not too worried about that because the less I put my body through the better.  I really wouldn't want to risk getting OHSS as I was so scared of getting it this time and luckily it never developed.  I also found the last week before EC very sore.  I do however think I would be more worried if I didn't have as many as 11 frosties now because in your head the more frosties the better but you have to think what your body is being put through every time you have a fresh cycle.  It's a hard one.

Also I don't know if anyone knows is the success rate for FET lower than fresh ET??  This would affect my thinking on the above!


----------



## galaxy girl

The success rate for a FET is lower. Apparently about 5% lower in our case because the embryo's were frozen at the best possible stage ie pro nuclear. def.  lower again with older embies.


----------



## Trishy

Well I will persevere with the little frosties we have created (it's the closest thing we have to creating something that is a part of DH and me) and I will try and keep the faith in FET at least until all my frosties are used up.  I don't want to look at it as 5% less chance than other people because what has happened has happened and I am determined I have a baby in the freezer, we just have to find which one it is!  Do you not just hate statistics??  It can drive you mad analysing each stage with figures.  I am so nervous now at it not working but am trying to be realistic that we will need nhs try straight after.  I'll try not to think further than that now.


----------



## niamh32

just got throught to the lovely waiting list staff at rvh who told me that i couldnt join the list for fet until i had my referral appointment but that at the moment there was no waiting list for fet? last time i had to wait 6 months for private fet!! so if i have been given the right info (questionable!) then i should be cycling in june- fingers crossed.

im away to bake an easter cake - choc fudge - receipe from rachel allen and it is soooo good. my brother and his wife are staying with me over easter so loads of choc, vino & treats! just what i need.

niamh


----------



## galaxy girl

Your right Trishy - I was coming at it from a different angle because I had looked at Origin's succcess rates before our cycle started and as soon as they told me about the freeze all I thought we had a much reduced success. But everyone I have spoken to has said that there is very little difference because of the early stage of the freezing - So do be positive. Think of all the sucess stories on the FET thread. it does work for lots of people!

I think it is also good that our bodies will be in a healthy way for FET. That surely has got to be a good thing - I remember how sore I was on what should have been our transfer day.


----------



## Trishy

Sounds like just what you need Niamh.  Hope you have a lovely time and relax with a few drinks.  Fingers crossed you get FET very soon then.  When do you get your referral appointment again?

Galaxy - sorry if you said already but what stage are you at now?

I honestly think I should be a goldfish with my memory!


----------



## galaxy girl

Am waiting for AF to arrive (due tomorrow) Then will phone Origin and get ready to start injecting again  but yeah to getting started


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Girls Im so sorry to hear about the BFN's, thinking of you all xx.

Finally got a reply about my complaint from rfc, and just like I expected they told me that Dr mc Manus had got the waiting times wrong and that i can expect to wait 16+ months for treatment on NHS. i didnt expect anything different but the news has still managed to put me on a total downer.

Im now considering trying that SIMS in Dublin privately, anyone any thoughts on this? any help would be much appreciated.

D.P ad I are off tomorrow for a long weekend break to Co.Meath, it couldnt have come at a better time.

Wishing you all a very happy easter, eat, drink and be merry! xxx


----------



## Trishy

Galaxy, poor you having to inject the whole time.  Maybe I will have second thoughts going near Origin!  I hate needles but I know I would get through it if I had to.

Well I hope for your sake AF does arrive tomorrow and there is no messing about!  It has a habit of being late the one time you need it to arrive!  Then you will only be a few days behind me!  Do you start day 21 too?


----------



## galaxy girl

Trishy - yes day 21 it will be - if everything goes to plan we will be on holiday at the time. But the drugs don't need to be in the fridge so it should be fine. I know AF will probably be late - sods law! It's my birhtday on Monday and I just know that's when it is likely to put in an appearence. 

Don't know anything about SIMs glitter girl - but if you find out good things let me know! Dublin is probably the same distance for us to travel as Origin is!


----------



## Trishy

SIMS is somewhere I will be considering too.  I even mentioned it to DH but I won't wish a 3rd attempt to get pg on myself just yet!  

At least you can take your injection each day and then get on with enjoying your holiday.  What a nice distraction.  I have to take synarel spray in combination with hrt tablets but am not sure how long it takes between starting drugs and ET.  Do you know exactly?  I suppose Origin might be slightly different anyway.  I hope my schedule arrives soon.  If it's not here this time next week I will need to call just incase they have forgotten which is not that unusual for RFC!!! 

By the way - happy birthday for Monday.  I won't be around to say it so


----------



## galaxy girl

no I don't know either. I think it depends on how your lining is looking etc. Am keen to get schedule too - just to get a time scale.


----------



## glitter girl

Trishy and Galaxy girl,

I have sent off for an info pack from SIMS,also one of my friends is attending there soon so will find out what the service is like, etc. Will let yous know what I hear. 

I think SIMS could work out a lot cheaper when you convert your pounds into euros? Well hopefully cheaper than Origin? I suppose it will depend on their pricelist and what that includes. At this stage im not too sure of the whole set up, but i will be making enquiries and will share any info with yous. xxx


----------



## Trishy

That would be great Glitter thanks.   I know someone else on here said it did work out quite a bit cheaper than Origin.  That's why I stayed with RFC because it was £1000 cheaper than Origin for ISCI but compare that to me having to wait a full year in RFC I think I would now prefer to pay the extra money to get taken straight away.  I live in Banbridge so it's not that far to Dublin anyway.  

Galaxy I will let you know what the schedule is like as soon as I get it.  I reckon it's somewhere around 4 weeks on the drugs before ET but I know they do keep checking the lining so that can probably change for each individual.  So have you not decided how many eggs to defrost yet?  I am doing 4 to start then 2 at a time after that, whatever it takes to get a total of 2 good ones to put back.  Hopefully i will get 2 from the first 4 and won't need to defrost any more than that for the first attempt.

Can you tell I am working hard today with all this talking!!


----------



## Trishy

Bubbles to you both!!


----------



## weeza82

Trishy you must be doing about as much work as me today!!!! Actually I hace loads to do. I thought I would get away at 12, but booyasucks to that!!! 

Does anyone mind if i sit and take notes about your experiences with all the different clinics?

This is me today........ 

Happy birthday Galaxygirl  for Monday


----------



## Trishy

Weeza you are being a bit violent there!!! 

You are lucky you can get away if you are finished your work.  I have no work to do at all but we are not allowed home until 5.30pm!   Just had a creme egg to cheer me up!  People in here always have something nice to share!  Yummy!

OK here's a question.  I know you only get 1 NHS try now but does that mean if I get my try now and have a baby then in a couple of years I want another baby, do I get another go on the NHS or is that it?  I know they cut it from 2 to 1 so that people with kids could have a try but does this mean if I use my try now I don't get another go when I have a child already?  I assume it's one go in total and that's it but thought I would ask!


----------



## weeza82

Right that's it, I am off. Boss says I can go home, (he's off all next week, it's the least he could do ).

Sorry bout the violent smileys, but been looking at this computer too long !!!

Going to Tescos, get some food and an Easter Egg, take the car to the garage and get the airbag warning light sorted then home to watch HighSchool Musical 2  Cheesy!!!!!!!!!

Happy easter to everyone and mucho love to all  

Good luck to anyone testing over the weekend (could be me? Af is due Sun  ) or anyone waiting for AF to start the tx ball rolling . I probably won't be online over the weekend, but have a lovely one everybody


----------



## galaxy girl

Yeah I have a hundred bubbles! I'm at work too and also have loads to do but can't focus at all!

Trishy would be great to hear about your schedule. I think you only get 1 NHS go whether it works or not. Would be a nice thought though. Given the rules seem to change so often maybe it will be different by the time you would want no 2! We have also signed the consent forms for 4 thaws and then 2 at a time if necessary - but that will leave me with 5 if I get 2 out of the four so I might change my mind and get another couple out. It would def give a a good chance of getting 2 good quality embryo's to put back in as well as being allowed to have a fresh cycle if neccessary next time. don't know - will talk to DH about it.

Thanks for Birthday messages. Happy Easter Weeza!


----------



## shoppingqueen

So sorry Gemma.  Wishj could give u a big hug

Hi to u all & happy easter!  

Book great GG! 

SQ

XXX


----------



## Annie70

Sorry that you had bad news GemmaJ - Best of luck with what you decide. I'd give it a few days though.


----------



## Annie70

Actually, all your talk about waiting is making me nervous.  If this cycle doesn't work, I go straight into another fresh IVF cycle (EC/ET in June).  My doc says that there is no proven advantage to waiting in between cycles.  I had never heard that your body needed a break (though it def does make sense)  

Have a great Easter all - may go skiing up north on Monday though weather is milder and might be a bit slushy.  Haven't bought any Easter eggs yet - going to make amends today!

Yes, waiting for AF on Sat/Sun too, glitter girl & Weeza.  Have u/s on Tues and start the dreaded Burserelin (though CrazyKate says it's cool). Scrubbed the fridge out last night in preparation.


----------



## Trishy

Galaxy I wouldn't take out more eggs just for the sake of being able to have a fresh cycle next time.  You have to consider the possibility (small possibility but still a possibility) that things would not go as well next time and you may have less or no fertilisation and you will have wasted your good frosties for nothing.  I don't mean all this in a negative way at all and I am sure it would go fine next time but would you not be cross with yourself if you wasted some frosties on purpose just so you can have a fresh cycle next time?  I am hanging on to every frosty I can even if it means my nhs try is only an FET.  You just don't know what is round the corner so if I was you I would defrost as few as possible (4 sounds like a good plan initially) and see where you stand after that.  

Does that make sense without sounding too much of a lecture? 

Weeza - have fun cheesy girl!! 

Hi Annie.  Have a great time on the slopes.  So jealous yet again.  Can I come visit??! 

Hi SQ  

So bored....now doing quizzes in work!!


----------



## kate z

Hi fellow NI girls 

hope you all have a happy Easter - I am still in Limbo Land as AF hasnt come to restart clomid - RVH said to ring them in a month if it doesnt come but that is still a week and a half away and it is now CD 72. think was spoilt with nice Dr roberts - dont like RVH at all!!! Rant alert !! Does anyone else find RVH unaproachable?  

Kate xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Kate. I think you will find nearly everyone here has had a problem with RVH at one time or another!  Hang in there.

I thought my longest cycle at 52 days was long but 72 days seems crazy.  You would have thought there was something even stronger than clomid they could give you to regulate your cycle.  Poor you, I really feel for you.  Sometimes to more you worry, the longer AF takes to arrive.  It's sod's law!  I really hope things move along very soon for you. 

I want to go home!!!!  So bored going crazy!


----------



## kate z

Hi Trishy 

Are you stuck in work ? thanks pet it is really annoying re AF - it isnt usually just so bad ( usually around 36 days with rare ovulation)  but this is my first natural af after clomid ( i was taking a break) and the clomid seems to have made my cycle lazy and reluctant to do the biz on its own. 

Think the RVH was a bit of a culture shock because the consultant was v direct and sort of made me forget all my questions , I see your having ICSI but not sure of the abrieviations how are you getting on are you with RVH?  

Kate xx


----------



## Trishy

I was on clomid for a full year but I must be lucky as once I came off it my cycles settled to around 32 days rather than 28-42 that they used to be.  Although the clomid didn't work  for me as the problem lay with DH (of course we were only told this after a full year of clomid!!) but at least my cycles settled down.  Hopefully yours will be ok after this one comes.  I am surprised they are so laid back about it especially when you are norm,ally 36 days or so.  Maybe after Easter you should call them again and tell them how worried you are and write all the questions down so they are infront of you when you call.  Don't let them rush you off the phone.  Believe me you will get used to them soon enough!!  Stupid question but I am sure you did a pg test just incase?

Yes I am stuck in work with nothing to do.  Another half hour to go.  My DH and I travel together and he got out early at 3.30pm so has to hang around for 2 hours for me!!  I really don't see the point of us staying here today.

Yes I am with RVH and am half way through a private cycle and then nhs cycle starts in 2-5 months time (hopefully I won't need it but not getting my hopes up).  All going well so far.  Got 11 babies in the freezer at the minute but didn't get embryo transfer incase I developed hyperstimulation with having 26 eggs retreived.  So they made me wait a month in between and now I have to start again in another 17 days and go on the drugs for 4 weeks again then transfer can go ahead after that once my lining is thick enough.  All very time consuming so patience is a virtue!!


----------



## kate z

Hi Trishy 

goodness that all sounds mad - but really exciting too- fingers crossed for you  - are the drugs ok do you get side effects ?- i was ok with clomid for the first four but was a bit difficult to live with by month 5 . Did you get scanned when you were on clomid? 

Yes I have done loads of tests - no joy. I think i will ring up next week as it will nearly be a month then. Thanks for all your help and speak to you soon.  


Kate  xxx


----------



## Trishy

Kate

I had no side effects at all from clomid but then I never get PMT or anything like that so I suppose there was no reason to go loopy on clomid!!  If I had thought I could have used that as my excuse for being mad anyway!!

Also I never got any scans whatsoever on clomid which always amazed/annoyed me.  Apparently it is now common procedure but not while I was on it.  When I was on it I had to go to the doctor every month to get a blood test to see if I had ovulated that month.  Trouble was they said come in day 14 when I knew my cycle was far longer than 28 days so the result to that would be negative so they then said try day 21, then it was day 28.  Some months I was there 2 or 3 times giving blood and after a year I was pretty fed up being stabbed!  And after all that it was not me that had the problem and it was pointless being on clomid.  I think they just put me on it for something to do while I was waiting for nhs appointment (3 years and still waiting) !!

Let me know how you get on phoning them.  Make sure they know you are upset about it and that 72 days is not the norm for you so you are worried.  I was completely normal after clomid so think it's strange it has messed your cycle up as it is supposed to help regulate it.  Make them listen to you!!

Off to bed now - had 3 or 4 glasses of wine (can't even remember how many as I am that much of a lightweight!!)  Need to be bright and breezy tomorrow for cleaning!  My life is so exciting!!


----------



## kate z

Thanks Trishy

will keep you posted - it must be just me - my afs stopped for a year when i came of the pill in 2002. No scans offered for me either this time or last time.

Speak to you soon 

Kate xxx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

Happy Easter to everyone, off for a few days  

Gemma- sorry it was a BFN

love Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi all hope everyone is keeping well happy easter trying to keep up to date wit ypu babies fantastic im so in love with them its an amazing feeling but they keep me busy but are worth it i have lost 3 stone already no time to eat.  have to say not as bad as everyone said it was going to be so dont be afraid if you find out your pregnant with twins as they are wonderful. Finlay is on my knee as im typing goodluck everyone i will keep popping on to see how you all are.


----------



## crazykate

Cate - HAPPY EASTER - love the pic, very impressive..........

Hiya Sunny great to hear from you, glad all is well   

Well girls it has to be said..........Sunny is your perfect example of a successful FET so get your positive heads on please   

Wait til you hear this for spooky......my dad said he had a visit from my nan (who passed away about 12 years ago) at about 8.30am yesterday morning........all she said was kate's going to be ok she will have 4 girls and 2 boys all at the same time    , then she disappeared - freaky!!

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE xxx


Kate


----------



## Trishy

Cate I know Sunny said not to worry if you have twins but I think 6 babies at once would be taking your patience to the extremes!!  Let's just hope all those kids are a bit more spread out!

Sunny - great to hear from you and glad you are taking it all in your stride.  You are a fantastic example of how perseverance can bring such joy.  Enjoy Easter with your little bundles of joy.

Well have a great few days everyone.  I am off to Limavady now and will check in with you all again Tuesday night.  Just looking up the spa treatments to see what I will go for!! 

See ya soon xx


----------



## tedette

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is not too sick of chocolate yet!

Kate,

I love analysing dreams/stars/magpies for possible signs of future pregnancies so hopefully your gran is right, but maybe not about them arriving all at the same time!!! 

Weeza,

I had a laugh at your post about the Polo ad!  I have been studying it closely to try and work out why the wee pup is so annoyed when he isn't in the car!  I am concerned about his owner 

Well ladies, I have to go and collect my drugs on Wednesday.  Dh has to go to London for work so I will be on my own   Am quite scared now and worried about things not working out as I'd hoped.  I just recently realised that subconsciously I have been counting on getting a BFP with this treatment and planning my life around that   

On the bright side at least we are giving it a go.  Me and DH haven't touched a drop since December and have been eating healthily and I have my IVF Companion cd to listen to.  

Hopefully, whether it works this time or not, we will be a step closer to having a child of our own anyway. 

Tedette


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

All the best of luck Tedette - shame ur DH not with ur getting drugs etc but much more important he around for your EC, ET etc.  Good luck!!!  Keep up the PMA.  I find that IVF cd terrific!

Good to hear from you Sunny & delighted you all doing so well  - your story gives such hope for those women on this site about to have a FET.    

SQ

XXX


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, hope you're all having a lovely easter, I've been off work for over a week now and its been lovely. Dreading going back on Wednesday but sure I'm never happy! 

Just a quick update on my ongoing saga with Dr McManus/Origin/Dr Williamson, I was at origin last Monday  getting my day 3 bloods done and all was fine, they had me pencilled in for starting on 4th April, then got a call from them on Wednesday to say that our NHS cycle was going to come up even sooner than we had been told and they were advising us not to go ahead in case we lose our NHS go. I didn't want to put it off as we've been told so many different things by RFC admin staff I was afraid it would be end of the summer, especially as we had been with Dr Willaimson the week before, who looked at the list while we were there and estimated July for our NHS cycle. Anyway, we got home that day and the offer letter from the RFC for the NHS ICSI was waiting for us and Origin have taken me off their list for this month and kept my deposit for next time (Unless I have twins on my first go, in which case I'll be arguing for it back!!!!!!) and we are getting our NHS go starting from my April period! It's good of course but I just feel all over the place with the whole thing to be honest, so much to-ing and fro-ing over  it all the last few weeks and I'm also a bit disappointed not to be doing it this month as I was really gearing up for it after all the waiting. Not that I'm complaining as I know I'm very lucky and another few weeks isn't going to make a difference.  

It just seems very odd girls, we only went on the list last June for both Dr McManus's private list and the NHS one and we have been offered treatment on both lists for April, you would have thought it would have been much sooner on the private list? Although I know that they've been focusing on getting the NHS lists down and the private lists haven't been going as quickly recently. I suppose I just never expected an offer of the NHS treatment so quickly, given that some of you girls have been waiting for ages, is it just because of different boards? Its very unfair. And it makes a complete mockery yet again out of all the information that the RFC admin people give out, but sure we all know that you can't believe a word of that anyway. 

Anyway thats it, hope everyone is well, GemmaJ, sorry to hear your bad news, life is so bloody unfair sometimes. Its just taken me ages to read through all the pages from last week and I'm not sure who was asking about transferring frozen embryos over between clinics but Dr Williamson told us at our appointment 2 weeks ago (when we thought we were going to have an origin cyle before our nhs one) that you can transfer frozen ones between the two clinics if you wish, but she advised me that if I had some frozen after my origin cycle not to tell the nhs when it came to my nhs cycle, as they don't know what you have done with origin and they cant find out, and its better to say that you dont have any there in case they try to make you use them. She basically said that she shouldnt be telling me this but its better to lie and say you dont have any so your nhs go is a full cycle not just an FET. Not sure if this helps any. 

well girls enjoy the rest of your easter hols ... Emer


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

A belated happy easter to everyone!

So sorry GemmaJ and EmmaElizabeth to hear of your BFN.  

I'm on my 2ww at the moment but have the flu so feel awful and just haven't felt like posting over the past week, although I have been keeping up to date!!
I hope everyone is keeping well!

Mary


----------



## Fionab

Hi everyone

I took a while off from posting to get my head straight after the BFN.  We had our review appointment last week and they couldn't tell us why it happened as the embryos were good grades.  They were able to tell us that we are now near the top of the NHS ICSI list so we should be getting the letter for my May/June period.  Dr McManus recommended a fresh cycle of ICSI, if you have 5 or more frozen then your NHS treatment will be FET otherwise it is a fresh cycle.

Thanks to everyone for all their messages of support, it really does help you get through it.

Now that we have that review over, I feel we can start to think about everything again.  We only got our review so quickly as Dr McManus is going on maternity leave this week.

I'll try to pick up on the thread but there has been so much I'll probably miss things out.

Annie, that is good news about your MAR test.  How did you skiing go?

Trishy, I was reading what you said about the pool and I agree that it is too shallow. We went on Wednesday night and it was packed with some class on in part of pool.  Glad to hear that you are near the start of treatment.  I also had 2 car accidents which gave me bad neck strain, I find in the gym that the best way is to keep moving to different machines, if you stay on the same one too long this can cause you pain.  I didn't get any Creme Eggs either from the website.  Do you only take the HRT tablets when on FET as I have never took them on my cycles?  Yes, you always get 1 NHS cycle regardless of whether you have a child or not.

Galaxy girl, if you only have 3 frozen embryos then the RFC will give you a fresh cycle on the NHS.

Mel, good luck for EC on Wednesday 

Tedette, good luck for starting down regging.   If you did want to try the acupuncture then you could go when you are down for your scans at RFC.  Keep up the PMA, it will help you through the whole cycle.

Janners, hope you didn't gamble all your money in Vegas!!

Shopping queen, thanks for all the pms.  Glad d/regging is going well.

Missy, good luck for rest of 2WW. 

Cate, did you get your confirmation letter yet?

Dahlia, glad to see you are so close to starting again.

Maryc, hope this cycle works for you.  Take it easy if you have flu - make DH pamper you!!

Weeza, Dr Traub is probably older than Dr Heasley but not much!

Kate, glad to hear that you are starting treatment again.  Are the d/reg injections once or twice a day?  6 babies would certainly be a handful!!!

Sunny, congratulations.  Glad that you are feeling good and getting on well with the twins.

Gemmac, good luck for the down regging. 

TVGirl, congratulations.  Sarah was a big baby at 9lb 1oz!!

Betty, welcome to the site.  We have had 2 private treatments whilst waiting for NHS treatment, so you can go on both lists.  You pay the money for the treatment (and the drugs) when they give you the month you will be starting on.

Holly, glad that you are recovering well.

Missy, good luck for 2ww.   The cyclogest is really hard to use as it is so messy and you don't know if you are doing it right or not.

Gemma J10, sorry about your BFN.   Take some time to let your body recover from all those drugs and the emotional roller coaster of this IVF.  Try and take some holidays to pass the time otherwise you end up counting the days until the next cycle.  If you are still waiting on your NHS cycle, then it will be FET if you have 5 or more embryos in storage otherwise it will be a fresh cycle.

Emerg, good luck for starting treatment.  I would phone Sharon Campbell and ask here about when to start.  I have Zita West's "Guide to getting pregnant" and it is quite good.  Marilyn Glenville's books are good as well.  Which board are you with as that was very quick for your NHS cycle?  Your private cycle with Dr McManus is probably delayed as she is now on maternity leave.

Clodagh, did you get sorted out for FET as Dr McManus is going off on maternity leave soon.

Emma elizabeth, sorry to hear about your BFN.   Take time out before you decide what to do next.

Shaz2, I have been taking the Pregnacare and the Sanotgen ProNatal vitamins, both Marilyn Glenville and Zita West do special vitamins as well but they are a good bit dearer - there are male versions of all these.

Allyjo, the RFC couldn't give us a reason why it didn't work and didn't offer us any tests either.  I had the 2 weeks off but I don't know what to do the next time.

Niamh, is this your first review appointment?  We had ours and it was there that we signed the forms for next ICSI.  I don't know about FET.

Glitter girl, I don't know anything about SIMS but it is supposed to have a good reputation.

Kate z, I find the doctors and nurses in RFC good, it is just hard with all the waiting.  72 days is so long although when my AF is painful, I do wish it wouldn't come so often!  I always write the questions down as I forget when I get in there.

Hi to MrsAB, myownhannah, Angel and anyone else I have missed.  I'm out of practice with this!  I'm also going for the longest post ever award!
Fiona


----------



## glitter girl

Fiona, welcome back, wow, it took me a while to get thru your post, phew!! 

Its been very quiet on here this last few days, im sure all the others will be along some time soon and will be glad to "see" you back also.

Still waiting on an info pack from SIMS, hopefully should arrive soon.

I wasnt aware that Dr mcManus was even pregnant, i was with her for my review appointment in february, does someone else take over for her while shes on maternity leave?

Hi to everyone else, hope you all had a lovely easter? I had a lovely weekend down in Co.Meath. Im certain ive put on at least half a stone weight with all the eating we done, but sure theres nothing else for it, is there??


----------



## Mrs AB

And the winner of longest post in the history of FF is................................................................Fionab!!! Fionab walks to the podium in a very gracious manner and bows to the applauding audience - who are now giving her a standing ovation.........Speech, speech!!!

Hi girls - so many new names!! I don't know where to start! I'll just start by saying that I'm officially a hermit - I've stopped smoking, drinking tea & coffee, I no longer drink alcohol and today I bought _Green Tea_. Green Tea! Wonders will never cease...............lol This, you understand is all Zita West's bloody fault! I'm trying to follow her advice to ensure I prepare as best I can for my impending ICSI tx - which is bue to start on 02/04/08. I tell ye, it's not for the want of tryin!!!

How are you all anyway!!!

Anita


----------



## shoppingqueen

Welcome back Anita!

I see Zita has u "brainwashed" too!
Glad u got ur date - all the best of luck!

SQ

xxx


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi SQ!!

I see you started tx in March - how are you gettin on?

A


----------



## Annie70

Hope you all had a great Easter, ladies.  I took a good long one, vegged, had friends over for Easter dinner and ate loads of mini Easter eggs (well, I was in charge of the Easter egg hunt!)  

Have my first u/s tomorrow morning and, if all goes well, start the dreaded Burserelin. Nurse makes me do the first injection in front of her. Am a bit nervous as haven't officially had AF yet after stopping BCP. Does that matter??  Isn't it better to get AF before starting as it means that you've properly got rid of your lining? I really don't want to be delayed starting as we have only a window of 1 extra week after projected EC before dh heads off on his travels.  

Great to see that you're back on line, Fiona!


----------



## Cate1976

Hi all.

Welcome back Fiona.  Glad to hear from you.

EmerG  I was told that private waiting list is almost as long as NHS list and for some boards, the 2 are about the same length.

Not got confirmation letter yet but RFC aren't answering their phone, it just goes to the fax machine so will have to try tomorrow.  Dr Williamson looked on her computer to get waiting list for Western Board.  I'm wondering if blood test DH and I had done to see if we're carriers of Cystic Fibrosis could be holding things up.

The Easter pic I put on my last post was from Glitter Graphics.  That site is so cool.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Anita I 'm d/regging at mo - to be honest side effects stronger this time than last but then I'm on a different spray this time.  At least I know the spray is working so no whinges from me!

Glad to be started again,

How u doing with this whole healthy living regime?  
U start nextg mth?

SQ
XX


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

hope you all had a nice Easter break, I am off until next week so will have plenty of time to catch up with you all  

Fiona- good to see you back again on the boards, you have been missed  . Definitely the longest post ever !! Wait til Weeza/Janners reads that!!    

Anita great to see you back too. How are you finding the healthy living?! Green tea is a bit hard though!! You havent long to go now.

Still waiting patiently for AF to arrive properly. Have spent a small fortune in pregnancy kits ( all negative as you would imagine). AF never late for me so a bit fed up to say the least. Have worn the white trousers, walked the legs of myself and the other fun stuff . Just want to get things started. Tedette I know what you mean about gearing yourself up about the IVF. Like you subconsciously I believe its going to work and am planning things around it too-but you have to have hope...

MaryC hope your flu is better. 

Shopping queen, hope your cycle is going well.

Hope you have better luck with RFC today Cate.

Sunny- you sound so happy!! You give me much hope!!

Hallo Annie, hope U/S went well for you and you get started with dreaded injections.

Emer, the waiting lists are really strange to say the least,sorry you have to wait another month. Like you my NHS go came up before my private go. If I had known the private lists at RFC were this long, I dont know that I would have waited this long, who knows..



Hallo also to Missy, Kates, Weeza, Trishy, Janners, the G -girls, and everyone else!!

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

Oh. My. Gosh.

The horrors. 

I have just lost a huge long catchup, full of personals post, that took ages to write.     

I will try and catch up through the day.

First up,

Annie, hope the injections are going ok for you.

Tedette, hope the appointment and first injection goes well for you too today. And as for the Polo ad, it was in Staurdays paper that 260 complaints have been lodged with the ad watchdog about the poor dog and how does someone train a dog to act like that. See!!! It wasn't just me!!!! I still can't watch those bits of the ad but I love the singing happy part.

MrsAB, i am so impressed at all you have cut out for this tx. How is the green tea though?  

Sunny, lovely to hear from you and wow on the weight loss. Glad life with the 2 babes is great 

Trishy, how was the luxury of the Radisson Roe Hmmm, envy!!!  What quizzes were you doing in work? Tickle.com is our preferred boredom buster in work 

I will catch up with eveyone else through the day!!! I haven't forgotten about you all!!!

On the Fet v Fresh debate, I have no advice or input, but I understand the urge to get as much as you can from the NHS cycle.

AF arrived with VENGEANCE on Sunday morning. Every month I am reminded why I was on the Pill for so long  I was awake about 7am and DH got me some painkillers (which didn't kick in within their supposed kicking-in time), but horror of horrors, the hot water bottle couldn't be found . So back to the grindstone this month again 

Overall, we had a very relaxing weekend (subtext: devastatingly, rigidly boring). 3pm on monday Dh announces he is bored. Tuesday, he announces he is bored, so I made him wash windows, which made him worse . He is thrilled to be back to work today  Ruby-dog got a lot of long lengthy walks through fields and meadows in the rain, which tired her out. So much so, we thought we had killed her last night  Never seen that dog as quiet in my life


----------



## Mrs AB

Mornin!

Girls - the Green Tea is quite pleasant - until I found out that it can reduce the effects of Folid Acid - needless to say I have stopped drinking it!  

I suppose when your back is against the wall and you're ever so slightly desperate - you will do what is necessary.  The horrible thing is that when it comes to IVF there is never a guarantee - all you can do is your best .......  

I have my planning appt on Monday - I'm biting at the bit for it to arrive.  

Dahlia - when do you start tx?

SQ - hope those symptoms are being easy on you!

Maryc - hope you had a nice Easter.  

Hi to Jofi, Kate, WeeJen, Missy and all the rest of you nutters!

A


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Anita,

waiting for AF (any day now), so will start 3w after that I suppose... 

Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976

I was doing really well until yesterday.  I was in town looking at cards for Mum's birthday tomorrow, had to walk out of both Birthdays and Clinton's as it would have been Nan's on Friday.  Decided to get the card today.  DH came with me to get it, he wanted to get a jokey card for Mum, I wasn't in the mood so got a nice one and DH went and posted them.  I came so close to    .  The annoying thing is I've been doing really well the last getting on for 3 weeks and Nan's birthday has really hit me.  Have spoken to a couple of friends from church and my senior leader today and they were great.  My senior leader gave me a    and said for me to 'hang in there'.  On Friday, DH and I are planning on going up to Belfast to look round the new shopping centre that's opened.

Good news though RFC phoned me yesterday afternoon and asked for my address.  DH and I got it changed when we were up for our review and it was put on system but somehow, our old address was still showing.  I gave the girl correct address and she asked for our old one.  I explained that we didn't move house but that the park we live in was done up and the name changed.  She said she'd get the confirmation letter out in the post straight away.  I reckon I'll have it Saturday at the latest if they used 2nd class or tomorrow if they used 1st class post.  I just hope that the waiting time Dr Williamson gave us was accurate.


----------



## emak

Hi girls.im new so be gentle Have been reading message board for a few months now and find all your info very helpful.I have just started attending rfc and am waiting for a review before being put on the ivf waiting list any idea how long we might have to wait for review?Also im in the western board and have been told that the nhs wait is between 5 and 8 months which isnt too bad ,is there anyone out there on the western board list and how long have you been waiting?Sorry bout all the questions but this is so new to me and dh.Thanks


----------



## weeza82

HI Emak, 

Welcome to the thread. Between everyone here you will get most questions answered!!!! 

I'm not sure about waiting lists at RFC as we aren't that far yet, but it can be a bit of a "lucky dip" from what I have heard (sorry, don't mean to scare you".  

Fiona, it's nice to see you back and I hope you and Dh are doing well  

Missy, how is the 2ww going?      fingers crossed for you. 

MaryC, hope you are starting to get over the flu now. Nothing worse when coupled with the 2ww  

ShoppingQueen, how is the d/r going? 

Janners, hope you have had a lovely Easter with the family  

Dahlia, any sign of AF? Hope it comes soon to get the ball rolling  

Crazykate, you would be a goodun with 6 wee ones   I would be well impressed  

Cate, sorry to hear you are feeling down. They say it takes a year and a day to get used to loved passing. I had so many similar feelings after my granda passed away in 2006, you're not alone  

EmerG, how exciting to be starting your NHS go so soon. It's great that Origin have kept your deposit for next time, although hopefully you won't be needing it for a long time    

Hi to the G-girls, the 2 Gemmas, Holly (how is the recuperation?), Niamh, Angel and anyone else I may have missed


----------



## MISSY97

hi emak, welcome to the site hope you find it useful.  

I am with the western board, i am waiting on icsi so the waiting list i was told a couple of weeks ago was about 10-14months....As for ivf not too sure.  You have to wait about 5 months for a review appointment with rfc......

Hi to everyone else.......

2ww not too bad test tomorrow so anxious as hell.....Been away in caravan for easter so that past 4/5 days for us....

Missyxx


----------



## emak

Thanks to Wezza and Missy for the reply.Missy i hope that Dr mc Manus wasnt making a mistake about the wait .had a feeling that it sounded too good to be true your waiting time sounds more like what i was expecting.Dont think i am prepared to wait 5 months for the review think we will get a private one so we get on that waiting list sooner,just waiting for the fsh blood test results to come back then i will ring for appointment.Hope to chat to all you wee dotes soon.


----------



## Annie70

Good luck tomorrow Missy - hope there's a BFP waiting for you!   We're rooting for you! 

Jabs going fine. Start the stims tomorrow - would any of you seasoned hands know if is it true that you get a better response by doing them in the stomach (as opposed to the arms or thighs)?

Hello to everyone else, particularly emak


----------



## holly01

good luck for 2mara missey    

hi to all u other ladies,hope u all had a lovely easter,personally i think i over did it what with st paddys and easter i was out and about too much and now i have  a chest infection and feel like CRAP at mo...coughing that much  my wound is really really  sore    ah well i am lying lowthe rest of the week and hopefully i will feel better................

welcome emak,i think ure correct with the estimated times for tx in western area as i think they are the shortest if i can remember correctly.unlike the southern area which is practically YEARS!!!!LOL

fionab good to see u back 
good luck tedette with ure upcoming tx  

oh i went to see mamma mia on sat, matinee in odessey it was fantastic...anyone else go to see it?? 
rite must get back to me daily fix of telly now on deal or no deal addictied!!oh how will i ever go back to worK LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Hi Girls

Finally getting a chance to say hello again.  Glad to see you have not chatted too much while I was gone!!

Tedette - how did the appointment go for collecting your drugs?  There is a lot to take in but don't be afraid to call them if you ever forget something.  Most of us do and they are good at helping explain things without making you feel stupid. 

EmerG - hope all the confusion over waiting times has sorted itself out now and you have managed to settle yourself into looking forward to the treatment beginning.  The waiting is the worst thing about this whole treatment thing.

Fiona - yep you definitely get the prize for longest post ever!!   My neck is finally better thanks.  Looks like I will have to be more careful in future than I thought.  Had a couple of swims and one gym visit while in Limavady Radisson and it seems to have helped.  

As for the HRT you do only have to take it for FET.  It basically helps build up the lining of your womb with artificial hormones while the spray suppresses your natural hormones.  You therefore don't take the stims injections because they don't want your ovaries to become stimulated.  So the good thing about FET is there is no chance whatsoever of getting OHSS so it's all systems go for sure this time! 

Anita - you get the prize for best prepared and most research carried out!  I think it's great how hard you are trying and wish you well for the treatment which really is not far away at all now.   

Annie - hope the timing works out ok before DH has to go away.  Fingers crossed for you.

SQ - I am excited for you starting again.  Good luck pet xx 

Dahlia - you are doing well being patient.  I wish there was a magic wand to speed time up!  I think you are doing one thing wrong - you need to wear white trousers while rollerskating not walking!!! 

Weeza - the Radisson was so lovely and very relaxing.  I would go back in a flash!  Recommend it to anyone.  I'll not go on about it though!!! 

Emak - welcome to the thread.   I am with RFC but know the whole waiting game has changed recently.  I was first referred by GP in August 2005 and am still waiting for NHS try but I have had a few appointment for tests etc so am just waiting for actual treatment now.  I am from Banbridge area.  Going private in the meantime through RFC but had to wait a full year to reach top of that list so if you do go private just bear that in mind compared to quicker time (but more expense) through Origin.  It's all a matter of money and patience, whichever you have more of!!

Hope I have not worried you but just wanted to give you a realistic picture from my point of view.  But since the whole system has changed I think things are a bit quicker.

Missy - I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow.  Good luck xx 

Well I am starting drugs again Monday week and am still waiting for my schedule.  I will call on Friday if it's not here.  I know Easter will have delayed the post but don't want to miss my appointment telling me how/what to take over the next 4 weeks.  Glad to be getting started again.  Feels like forever since I first started drugs on December 13th!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Trishy

Annie I heard the stomach is better just below the belly button (well I got 26 eggs!).  But I did bruise a bit.  No pain no gain!!  Also I was told only stomach or thigh but not arm or anywhere else as it didn't work well anywhere else.  Not sure about your rules though.  Good luck.


----------



## shoppingqueen

All the very best of luck for 2moro Missy.  We all rooting for you & hoping you get ur BFP!!

Weeza how u doing?  AF any better?  I sympathise as me same prob at mo - never gor AF last time during d/regging but its making it for it this time in pure revenge!!!!
Can't get motivated to get into "The Secret" again - very much like hard work!!! 

Trishy glad u enjoyed ur wee break

SQ  

xx


----------



## Fionab

Glitter girl, I'm not sure if anyone is taking over from Dr McManus.  

Anita, good luck for starting on Wednesday, just a week to go now.

Annie, what sort of stimms injections are you on?  I was on Purgeon which uses the injector pen and I took them in my stomach and they say to always inject below the belly button area.

Shopping queen, are you on Synarel or something different to down reg?

Cate, birthdays can be very hard especially so soon after their death.  Enjoy your day at Victoria Square, but just be prepared for the prices in House of Fraser.  I found a really nice handbag but it was £495 so strangely enough I didn't buy it!

Dahlia, lucky you off until next week.  Hope AF comes soon

Emak, welcome to the board.  The reviews can take a while in RFC.  Going for a private appointment is a good idea as it gets you on the NHS list that bit quicker.  Dr McManus is going or has already gone on maternity leave but ring her secretary to check.  We paid about £120 for a private appointment with her but that was almost 2 years ago now.

Missy, good luck for testing tomorrow  

Holly, take it easy with that chest infection, hope you feel better soon.

Trishy, glad that you are finally getting started after all the delays.  

Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Hiya ladies,

Emak welcome to the nut house.....I'm sure you'll find all the info you need from our fountain of knowledge that is NI thread!!

Missy - everything crossed for you for tomorrow hun, will look in and see how you got on   

Tedette - how'd you get on today?

Annie - I injected into my tummy - I get injections in my hips at the hospital and couldn't imagine trying to stab myself in the thighs    I got 22 eggs last time - FET this time so no stimming and have to go all the way to test day this time as HRT tabs and cyclogest stop any bleeding......(is that right Trishy? think that's what the nurse said anyway)

Anita - bet you can't wait for Monday - I imagine you sitting there wishing the days away  

Weeza hope you're feeling better pet - nothing worse that an really really bad AF

Hope everyone else is well - Dahlia, Katez, S/Q, Fiona, Jofi, Holly, Cate- you know who you are..............

Kate


----------



## Annie70

CrazyKate - I'm doing Gonal F and Loveris as stims. For the Gonal F, I also have an injector pen.  For the Burserelin (Suprefact) which I'm d/regging with, I was told that I could inject in the backs of arms, outer thighs and stomach.  I'm currently doing them in the arms.  But, I wasn't given any  specific instructions for Gonal F and Loveris. Then, I read that you got better response with stims if injected in stomach. 
Sounds as if the stomach is the place to go! I need all the response


----------



## Annie70

Will finish this!

If you, Trish, CrazyKate and Fiona all injected below the bb, then I'll definitely try it!  But, I know that I won't get your amounts of eggs as I'm an old cow.    In fact, I'll be ecstatic if I get over 10.   Though, the RE did see 7 pre-tx follies yesterday so I'm hoping that augurs well. He shouldn't have told me the number - I went home and spent all evening obsessing on the odds of having highish FSH levels and getting decent amount of eggs! 

All the best, Anita, for next week - I'm sure you're excited! 

Enjoy the break, Dahlia! Doing anything special?


----------



## Dahlia

Good luck for testing tomorrow Missy      

Welcome Emak- I live in the Eastern Board area so cant answer your question. The waiting is a drag though and nothing is really certain I find-it just adds to the stress!! You will get plenty of support here

Annie- hopefully will get out for long walk tomorrow as weather supposed to be good and may treat myself to some pampering on Friday . , nothing too exciting,nice to lounge around and read my book  . 7 pre-treatment follies is pretty good and I know about obsessing about the numbers!! Its hard not to though.. 

Dahlia x


----------



## Trishy

CrazyKate - I didn't know that was what some of the girls here were talking about not bleeding until test day.  So that is going to be me too?  I'm glad I know that as I would have been getting really excited that AF hadn't arrived before test date and would have talked myself into a BFP then possibly been heartbroken.  I am still waiting for schedule for FET but I assume I will get a quick appointment before I start drugs to talk me through it? Does anyone know?  I got the usual appointment to show me how to take the drugs etc before EC but am not sure if they will bring me in again now before FET to talk me through things or just tell me to buy the drugs and get on with it until I get scanned?  I think I should be getting my schedule soon as I start again Monday week so a bit worried it's not here yet.  Will phone on Friday if not here. 

Better go get a shower.  I am just back from the gym and feel great for it.   My neck is all better now and I have been doing either swimming or the gym for the last 4 days in a row so feeling all proud of myself!  Will probably go again tomorrow but no promises!!   

By the way anyone going swimming in Banbridge the pool is closed for maintenance until 7th April so Mary looks like we will just have to replace a swim with chocolate squares and tea!!  I am still dying to hear about your night in the Downshire!! 

Missy - hope you are not too nervous.  We are here for you


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi girls - thanks for all of your well-wishing!!    I'm all over the place at the mo - and I haven't even started tx yet!!  I'm so defensive that a few weeks ago my brother asked my mum if I had started because my temper was so bad!!!  Can you imagine what I'll be like once the ol' side effects kick in!!    

I found a wee tub of pumpkin seeds today that also contains sunflower seeds and sesame seeds - this miraculous little tub contains (deep breath) Iron, Selenium (v important), Vitamin E and heaps of Protein - all very important for egg quality.  I'm taking 2/3 tbs every night in addition to my supplement - as usual, it's bleedin Zita West's fault.........anyway, if any of you are interested you can buy them in Sainsburys.

Missy - I'm saying a little prayer for you babe -    I'm sure you're feeling very anxious at the minute - not long to go now!!!

Kate - you're right, I just want Wednesday to arrive, NOW!!!!!  

A


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone - see you all had busy Easter's! I had a great easter and my birthday was great. Got lovely presents and money which I spent today in Victoria Square - I'm loving Reece.

Annie - I was on same drugs as you and was told tummy or thigh - I went for thigh because I went for the Stomach with the IUI drugs and found it really sore! For me the thigh was less psychologically stressful - and I still over stimulated. !!

My AF has not arrived yet. It is such a pain that when you don't want it it arrives and when you do it doesn't show up. Now 5 days late. I want to phone Origin to get started!

I still haven't got my confirmation letter from the Royal. Will try and phone tomorrow. 

Anita I didn't know that Green tea interfered with Folic acid  - what about White Tea ? It's lighter than green tea - and I've been drinking it recently.

I ordered a book from Amazon on hypothyroidism and I've been reading it. Apparently all my prenatal vitamins could have been affecting the absorbsion of my thyroid meds (I have an underactive thyroid) . Have a doctors appt tomorrow to talk about it - as an underactive thyroid can affect fertility. 

Talk to you all soon


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all 

Just a week to go Anita!

Fiona I'm on suprecur this time - synarel last time.

Trishy on our last cycle we did the test at 7am on test day & my AF came 3 hours later.  So just be prepared as I kinda got a bit carried away & the pain is harder to bear

SQ

XXX


----------



## Trishy

I think in a way I am happier that AF will not arrive before test day because otherwise I would be on the loo every 5 minutes checking if it had arrived.  At least this way I can just get on with the 2WW and then concentrate on test day.  I will be so scared though on test day, not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## weeza82

Good morning ladies, hope you are all well this glorious, lovely morning!!!!

Missy, thinking about you babe        

Galaxygirl, happy belated birthday to you!!! Hope AF comes soon so you can get the ball rolling!!!!

Mrs AB, I too have a tub of pumpkin seeds at my desk in work to munch (loudly) on!!! I tried getting Dh to take some but the response was "i am no frigging budgy"    

ShoppingQueen and crazykate, thanks for asking after me.   AF is all gone now  . I had forgotten why the Docs put me on the Pill in the first place when I was 16   Oh well. 

Trishy well done you on the gym-going. All you need is a HT like Janners and you are set!!!!

Dahlia, it's a lovely day for a walk but it's supposed to turn crap again tomorrow and over the weekend so make the most of it today   If you are going rollerskating in white trousers to kick start AF, don't forget, you need to be towed along by some dalmations, then AF will come if it hasn't already   

Annie, though I know nothing about it, 7 sounds a good lucky number to me !  

Good morning to Fiona, Janners, Holly, Glitter girl, the 2 Gemmas, Tedette (did it go ok yesterday?), Emac, EmerG, Cate and all the rest, luv u   

Has anyone else taking the Marilyn Glenville supplements noticed any side effects? Since starting them, I haven't had any sore boobs before or during AF (not a bad thing at all!!), AF has been heavier but shorter but the cramps are more likely to stretch into the second day now. Anyone else getting this or just me

SO. Who watched the Apprentice last night? Brilliant TV, absolute gold. There are too many good bits to mention, but some of the fellas are a bit of alright!!!


----------



## Trishy

Sorry but that is one programme I really hate!!   I refuse to watch it as it reminds me of work too much.  I watched Desperate Housewives and can't wait for the new series of Sisters and Brothers.   Sorry not with you on that one!!

Forgot I went to the gym last Saturday as well so that was actually 5 days in a row!!  OK so I came home and ate an Easter Egg but I did try!   I reckon the quicker I eat the eggs the quicker they are out of my sight!  It's definitely getting easier which is good.

No schedule yet!


----------



## EmerG

morning ladies, just a quick one to say good luck Missy!!


----------



## GemmaC

Good Morning, 

Missy, wanted to wish you the very best today.


----------



## galaxy girl

I got my letter from the Royal! Now officially on the 2 year NHS List!


----------



## Trishy

That's great Galaxy.    Well great you are on the list and bummer it is 2 years away.   How long has it been since the day your GP referred you to the RFC?  Just wondering compared to my waiting list as I don't understand how it all works now that it's changed.  I will be 3 years in August but that would be from the day I got my very first letter ever from RFC telling me GP had referred me there. Just interested?

Are you all pleased?


----------



## galaxy girl

I am pleased! Mr. Heasley referred me in June last year. Yep that is some wait. If I were you Trishy I would get back onto the Royal again re you  NHS cycle. I think how they measure it is all about fudging the waiting lists. 

By the way is it Mr or Dr Heasley? I'm sure Mary and Fiona (the fertility nurses) kept calling him Mr. H - some consultants are to fancy to be doctors any more and come through the other side right to being plain misters again. I wonder why that happens?


----------



## GemmaC

Yippee Galaxy Girl! Great news!


----------



## holly01

2 years     galaxy girl OMG!!!!THE WAITING LISTS ARE A JOKE~!!!

well i think i have been reading too many of ure posts ladies  
i  had a dream last nite and well the jist was i was being a surogate for my friend who couldnt have kids and i remember saying to my DH OMG by the time i carry this baby 9 mths and then deliver and when we eventually get PG with our own LO i will be really OLD hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i really need to get out of this house!!!my head is overcome with FF!!!!

   missey


----------



## Trishy

Galaxy all in all that will work out about the same timing as me so I don't feel too bad now (for me that is but I do feel terrible for you to start the waiting game ).  For a minute I thought they had made me wait forever because I was added to the list before the new system was put in place but it seems to have all been about the same in the end.  I called last week and they said I am due to be called in 2-5 months so not too worried now because if this private try doesn't work out then I can go again very soon on nhs.  

Well I am really pleased for you.   Hopefully things will work out for you before then but it's always nice to know you have a free try to fall back on.

Holly you need some fresh air!!


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon girls,

Missy, thinking of you today, I hope you get what your heart desires! 

A big welcome to Emak 

Trish, I can't wait for brothers and sisters to start either!! so many yummy men!!!  It starts this Sunday night on E4. I know your first love it Lost but mine is House and it started back last week and was as fab as ever.

Galaxy Girl, great news that your on the list, it's Mr Heasley by the way!!!! I find it strange the way doctors spend so much time making sure they are referred to as Doctor whoever and then they advance to the heights of being a MR again!!! and don't want to referred to as Doctor!!!!  They are just never happy!!! reverting back to Mr is a bit stupid they should come up with some other title so we mere mortals can know how great they are!!!!

Anita, I can't believe your time for tx has eventually come around, I'm not surprised your excited! Well having read your last few posts I know what you've been doing in your absence from the thread, you have been learning about every vitamin and mineral under the sun!!!

Well I'm in good form today, CD 27 today so well into my 2ww, the hormones are very up and down and my chest it really quite sore but other than that everythings OK. I'm off go carting tonight somewhere in Antrim, there 25 going, my competitive streak will definitely come out!!!   

I hope everyone else is keeping well, too many of you to keep track of personals!!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Hi there Mary.  Thought you had run away on us with some gorgeous man from the Downshire never to be seen again!!    Yes I like House too.  He's just so like some of the top docs here with his bed side manner!!  Don't know if I will watch Brothers and Sisters yet though as 11pm is a bit late on a Sunday for me as I get up at 6am and would be knackered starting off the week.  When does it come to Channel 4?

Glad to see you are on good form now.  All over the flu?  I am also glad to see you are still in that laid back mode of yours.  If it was me I would be saying I couldn't go go-karting 'just incase' and then AF would arrive and I would be really annoyed that I missed out on a fun day.  So you have the right attitude to live life to the full and if it's meant to be then it will happen no matter what you get up to!  Good on you!   I need some of what you have!   Fingers crossed this is your month.

Missy - hope you are ok.


----------



## MaryC

Now Trish, you should know better than that!!! the words gorgeous men and Downshire should never ever be uttered in the same sentence!!! 

I'm not staying up to watch B&S on sunday, I'll record it and watch it on Monday morning when DD goes to playgroup, not sure when it starts on channel 4.

Did anyone watch the apprentice last night!! what a group of useless eejits!!! I could do better than them all put together and standing on my head!!!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

I'm so stupid.  I have Sky Plus!!   I think I lost my brain somewhere!!   Yippeee I won't miss it now! 

OK maybe you found a farmer instead!


----------



## weeza82

Heya, 

Galaxay Girl, good news to get your waiting list, but 2 years, that sucks. I haven't even been referred to RFC yet (assuming I will have to be) never mind on the list yet   Oh well, c'est la vie (subtext:   la vie !!!!)  

Mary hope you are on the mend. I love go-karting, enjoy yourself!!!

I have never got into Brothers and Sisters. Ally McBeal really grates on me. ER and CSI hold the key to my heart, then maybe Greys Anatomy. 

Yes, I saw the Apprentice. It's so much fun!!! DH and I were betting each other 10p all through the show (who will make the most money, who will he bring into the board room etc. ) I thought Alex (team leader) was for the chop then Nicholas opened his mouth about being educated and cultured   Ooops. What is with Rafe? He is going to be fantastic  . One of the girls said he looked like he should be in a Jilly Cooper novel, bonking someone over a bale of hay   I couldn't have said it better myself  

Holly, I sympathise with the random dreams, I suffer too


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, I think you'd better get saving to try and fund a private tx if your not even on the list yet, it's ridiculous how long it all takes, they really don't understand what torture it is for people!!
The apprentice!! they soooooo picked the people that will make good TV instead of actually a good apprentice, I think Raef looks scary  . I thought Alex was cute if not a little stupid, he's about the closest we're going to get to eye candy from that show!!

Mary


----------



## weeza82

I know Mary, we are saving away but even that will be a while away yet . Oh well. 

I agree on Alex, definitely not hit with the ugly stick


----------



## MISSY97

Good Morning girls.....

Glittergirl great news you finally got your letter from rfc, about time.....Long wait though!!!

Well girls tested this morning and the result was 





























        
Can't believe it my     was answered!!!! Still sceptical a long long way to go yet!!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## janners1

Holy Crap I just logged on to say hi and I'm back from my travels and I see Missy's amazing news!!!!!!!!

       

    

I'm sure you are on cloud 9 girlie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GemmaC

AHHHHHH!! Congrats Missy. I am so delighted for you. I am sure your over the moon. Well done girl!


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Janners, Welcome Back! 

Hope you got over your tummy bug and had a FAB time away.


----------



## EmerG

Missy that is fantastic I'm so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Hurray for Missy!!!! Fantastic news about the BFP


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to Emak.  Dh and I had our review on 20th February this year.  We signed consent forms and have been put on list for IVf.  Dr Williamson told us that we are around 28-30 on the list and Western Board fund 7 cycles per month and that letters had already gone to those who were the top 7 for February.  For DH and I, that puts us at receiving our letter saying we've reached top of list in July and that we'd probably start tx in September.  You are put on list from when you sign consent forms not when you first see consultant.  The being on list from seeing consultant was only used after the maximum age for NHS treatment was raised becuase there were couples who weren't entitled under old age but were when raised age came in.

CONGRATULATIONS MISSY.  Hope you have a healthy pg.


----------



## weeza82

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

Oooooh Missy, so happy for you                   

This is such a huge step forward!!! Think sticky vibes all the way now  

Congrats to you and your DH

BTW, good to see you back Janners, missed you!!


----------



## Trishy

MISSY.....WOOOOPPPPPEEEEE!!!!              

I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU I COULD CRY!!  IT'S TIME WE GOT A BFP!

Take it easy over the next few weeks.  Oooohhhh I am so happy - you made my day!!


----------



## Trishy

Great to see you back Janners - how's tricks??


----------



## holly01

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh MISSY delighted for u both u deserve this soooo much,look after ureself and enjoy every minute..........


----------



## janners1

Trishy I love your ticker!!!!!!! So cute!

I am feeling quite sad to be home....but I am always like this the first couple of days back, I'll get over it. I'm so busy the next two weeks so that will take my mind off missing my family!

I have a great time in Sugar Grove, just very lazy and hanging out with my family the whole time. I did a maternity shoot for my sister and I kept having to shout at her to stick her tummy out or you wouldn't know she was preggo! She just found out she is having a girl and has already named her Lillian, Lilly for short! She had the 3D scan and it was just so cute. My niece Madison makes me so broody even though she is naughty and grumpy and quite a diva! I want one like her though!!

As you's know Vegas was a bit of a flop as I was so sick. I weighed myself and I lost almost a stone from not eating or drinking for a week - I literally couldn't stomach water!! I looked so gross and 'sucked in'. I worked hard at gaining it back over easter!! 

Oh, and the hubber announced that he wants to go and see a urologist and find out if there is possible a cause for his infertility. He has been thinking about it for a while and I know it will give him peace of mind to talk to someone.

When I was away I bought all the American gossip mags and one of them had gorgeous pics of JLo and her family. They interviewed her and I was surprised to read she did not have IVF and she waited THREE YEARS to get pregnant without even trying IVF!! She just waited it out. You would think with her millions she might have investigated it more. 

Anyway, it is lovely to come back to a BFP - I shan't pretend I will be able to read over the 30+ pages I missed when I was away!!!!!!!!

Hope you all had a lovely Easter too.


----------



## Trishy

I think we will let you off reading back so many pages!  I am glad you are feeling better now apart from the homesick feeling for your family.  I would find that very hard.  Were they surprised to see you?

Hope you didn't go near the gym when you were not feeling well?  You need to eat lots of chocolate and put that weight back on!

Did you learn much for your photography business?


----------



## janners1

Oh no gym in over 2 weeks!! I will be back for the first time tomorrow, I'm sure it will be fun!!    

We had a disaster with our flights out there - delayed for 8 hours. So we were supposed to arrive in Sugar Grove early evening but we didn't get to Buffalo till 1am and SG is a 2 hour drive on top of that. I was gutted and thought the whole surprise was ruined, but then we decided to stay in a hotel in Buffalo and just arrive the next day. It worked out so much better. We just walked in to my mum's bank casual as you like and she started BAWLING!! My mum is such a robot so that was a surprise!! Then we walked in on my preggo sister and she was shell shocked! Next was dad, he was in the house making my mum's lunch and he must have saw us walk up the drive cause I heard him shouting "Janine's here, janine's here"!!! My wee sister was the worst one. We walked into her work and she just watched us walk the whole way toward her with no reaction. I'm like, HI HEATHER....she didn't even know it was me cause she didn't have her contact lenses in LOL!!!

So it was all worth it for that one day alone!

My course was unreal. The people who took it were amazingly inspiring, I mean if you go on my blog you can see links to their websites in the Neon Boneyard section - they just really know what they are doing in every aspect in business. Makes me realise I have a long way to go before I am happy with myself! Some of the stuff they showed us just had my jaw on the floor and goosebumps all over!!

I've got to send this picture to you for your hubby to work his invite magic - I'll PM you!!


----------



## emak

Just logged on to see what the craic is with everyone ,and i see that Missy has some brill news.
A big congratulations to you !!! 
I hope to be reading the same news for the rest of ya some day soon, its great to hear some positive news for a change!!!
Thanks again to everyone for the hellos.


----------



## Trishy

Wow that trip sounds just perfect (apart from the sickness!)  I am so jealous but you deserved a nice break.  Lucky you.  At least I get to Barcelona once a year to see my brother - good excuse!

Thanks for your business - nothing like networking!!    I will check out your blog.

By the way did anyone see the pregnant man on the news on TV today??  He used to be a woman but changed everything to become a man apart from getting his 'bits' done and now he has fallen pregnant!  Really freaky looking!


----------



## emak

Aye i seen the pregnant man.Thats just a wee bit too wierd ,he even has a beard!!!


----------



## janners1

Good Gawd that is weird!!!!!!


----------



## janners1

Oh, Trishy, I read The Other Boleyn Girl when I was on hols and LOVED it!! I am so excited to see the movie. I bought the next book on also and am half way through it, fascinating reading! Henry vi was a horror!


----------



## shoppingqueen

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BOUT TIME WE HAD A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations Missy - delighted for u both!!

Good luck with the 2ww Mary 

Hi to the rest of u!

SQ

XX


----------



## glitter girl

Congrats Missy,

That really is brill news, everyone is so happy for ya hun, gives us all a wee bit of hope for the future.

Welcome emak, nice to have u with us xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls 

Thanks for all the congrats........Still can't believe it, still very early................................................

Hopefully it is the start of many, so many of you starting tx in the next few months or started already, good luck......

Thanks everyone for their support!!


Missy xx


----------



## Dahlia

WOW CONGRATULATIONS MISSY !!!!!1

          

         

               

You have made my day!!!!

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Welcome back Janners    

Good to have you back,

Dahlia x


----------



## janners1

Aw thanks Dahlia!!


----------



## Annie70

Hurray! Great news, Missy - so glad to hear! Did you have any inkling before hand?  Sticky baby dust to you!

Welcome back, Janners! Glad that the family holiday made up for your sick Las Vegas trip.  Saw the Other Boleyn Girl and it was great.  But, had followed 'The Tudors' TV series and it was much less glitzy. Don't believe for one second that Jenn Lo's twin pregnancy was unaided - she must at least have taken Clomid.
I don't know how you cope having all your family away.  I was having a hard time until my younger sister moved to 3 hours down the road about 4 years ago.  At least now, we can see each other at weekends. My poor parents! Still, they're efficient and take one trip over every year to visit us both.

Well, girls, we just put in an offer for a house this morning! I know that you probably shouldn't do it in the middle of IVF but we both fell in love with it. Strangely enough, it does have 2 extra bedrooms.  We are dreaming of filling at least one of them!  

So, if any of you are heading to Montreal this summer, give me a shout!


----------



## Fionab

Missy, congratulations on your BFP  

Trishy, have you collected your drugs yet?  You will probably get your schedule on the day of your appointment.  

Galaxy girl, you definitely need an AF dance!!    Glad to hear you are on the NHS list.

Shopping queen, is the suprecur any different to the synarel?

Weeza, the Apprentice was really good last night but I don't know why anybody puts themselves through it!

Maryc, good luck with karting!  Sounds like there is no point in going to the Downshire!

Janners, welcome back.  I'm glad you had a good time with your family.

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## janners1

Does anyone know if/when the Apprentice is repeated? I LOVE that show, can't believe I missed the first one.

Annie - I got addicted to some shows when I was in America - American Idol, The Biggest Loser, Real Housewives of Orange County and my mum had me watching one called The Adoption Story. Everything is reality TV there!!

I do miss my family terribly. They are good at emailing most days though and my sis has her own blog and she updates it with kiddo pics all the time. Plus, now I work for myself, I am not limited as much as to when I can visit. The only thing that annoys me is that it is two flights and a 2 hour drive to get to them. Complete pain in the rear!

Congrats on your possible new home - how exciting!! Does Montreal have nice summers?!!

Hi Fionab, how are you?

Mary - you are going karting? We did it at the beginning of the year and it was the best fun ever. I was so nervous and really didn't want to do it at all, but I forced myself and ended up having a blast!


----------



## tedette

Hi Ladies,

First of all, CONGRATULATIONS MISSY!!!!!!  It is fantastic news and I hope you enjoy every minute of your pregnancy. 

Secondly, I got my drugs from RVH yesterday and started sniffing today...and it's fine!  I was convinced my head would fall off or something similarly dramatic as soon as I started the IVF process but so far, so good...although I do have a long way to go 

I was loads early for my appointment which was good, no stressing about traffic and getting parked and saw a lady with a lovely baby girl who was waiting for Dr Traub and seemed to be picking up IVF meds again, hello if that was any of you!  It made me hopeful and reassured me that IVF does work  even if not on the every attempt, there is light at the end of the tunnel.

A scottish nurse, Joanne I think, took me through my meds and stuff and she was really lovely.  Very reassuring but sensible and patient with all my weird questions, like where should I put the pessary!!    I thought I had to go there but didn't want to put it in the wrong place!?! 

Am just about to go and lie down and listen to my IVF companion in a darkened room!

BTW, I LOVE the Apprentice!!!  Nicholas had to go, what a t*sser!  "I consider a B at GCSE to be a failure!"   It was sooo obvious that Sir Alan would throw that back at him.

Rafe (is it spelt Ralph, as is Ralph Fiennes?) is an archetypal ar*e too...definitely a contender for Katie's evil crown from last year.  

Tedette


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome back Janners.  Glad the family holiday went so well.

Good news, letter confirming DH and I are on waiting list for IVf arrived today.

Going up to Belfast tomorrow, have noted comments about Victoria Square.  Mum was saying that if there's a sale on, House of Fraser has cheap stuff.  I don't think they'll be much buying though.  Possibly just a couple of books I need for the Certificate in Theology I'm doing.


----------



## Trishy

Fiona no I have not got the drugs yet.  The letter has still not arrived confirming if I am to have another appointment before I start drugs or just to collect them and go ahead on Monday week and start taking them.  I am going to call them tomorrow incase, knowing my luck, they have forgotten to get my forms sorted out and don't get me ready to start day 21 this cycle. I don't even know how much they will be yet and how/when to take them.  I am only anxious because I start a week on Monday and have not heard a word from them since I phoned to say AF was here 10 days ago.


----------



## Mrs AB

Missy - fantastic news. I am thrilled for you both - I feel so much more positive about my own tx! Look after yourself Missus!! xo

[fly]Well Done Missy!!!!!![/fly]


----------



## galaxy girl

Missy      

Yeah!!! So happy for you. 

I am going shopping again today so will miss all the crack!


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

Well, Missy, how did it feel goping to bed with a BFP last night? 

Tedette, glad to hear everything is going well with the sniffing and that   

Cate, enjoy Belfast and glad your letter arrived. 

Trishy, good luck calling the RFC today. 

Annie, hope you get the house and get nesting and all that!!! I have lots of rellies in Guelph, not so near Montral is it?

Janners, glad to see you back. Had a jook on your blog. Your niece at the pool was sooooo funny and your sister is so neat!!!! Are you going to be there on the room with her for the birth? What did you do for 8 hours of a delay? At least you got a fantastic entrance with all the family!!!! The Vegas ones look amazing, I love the Sassy sign the most!!!! Pity you were so ill. How did Sonny and Buddy cope without you for so long?    Don't know when the Apprentice is repeated, but it definitely is over the weekend. 

About terrible American reality shows, anyone ever see Flavour of Love? The rapper Flava Flav was doing like a Beauty and the Geek kind of show and it was just awful. You couldn't help but watch it. 

Well, my big dilemma last night..... ER Greys Anatomy and My Name is Earl all on at the same time   Why Tv schedulers, Why?

Oooh, about the pregnant man, how gross. He has really feminine features albeit, covered up with a bit of a beard  . How much therapy is that girl goin to need when she grows up  

I don't know if anyone will remember this from a few weeks ago.... I told the story of DH's mate fiancee was suddenly pg and had bought the wedding forward from July 09 to May 08, but everyone was suspicious whether the pg was genuine cos she bluffed one before to get him to propose to her Well, yesterday she had her 12 week scan and all is well. So it's true   Nobody believes it was an accident, but a hugely elaborate plan. The wedding is now on the last Friday in May and she has the same hotel, photographer, videographer and band, her dress was in before Christmas and the bridesmaids dresses had been ordered. Anyone else think it smells a little fishy DH wants to invite them round on Sat night for the evening but I don't want to, cos deep down I am cross at her, which is totally irrational, but I don't want to see her for a while. AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH.


----------



## mel28

Hi girls,

Missy, your news is fantastic, congratulations, i'm sure you are over the moon.

I had my egg collection on wednesday and they got 11 eggs, was delighted.  Sailed through the treatment, no side effects what so ever, egg collection was easy too so anyone else worrying about that don't!  

then i rang yesterday morning to confirm time for ET and was devestated to be told that none of my eggs had fertilised.  I'm absolutely heart broken, can't stop crying, i can't believe not even one fertilised.  we have to go back up to the royal on the 14th of april to see the consultant, i suppose the shock may have worn off by then, don't know what to do about anything!

i was wondering does anyone know what happens next, what questions should i be asking at my review, how long will i have to wait for next go?

Any info/suggestions gratefully received!
Mel.


----------



## Dahlia

Good morning everyone,

Weeza, you are in work early today. I opted for ER last night (have already watched the Greys Anatomy series on Living earlier-addicted)!! Havent started watching the Apprentice though.. I agree the wedding being brought forward sounds very suspicious -sounds like a plan hatched a while back.. Its a dilemma about Saturday night.. I am finding it hard to bite my tongue with insensitive people at the mo-this is before drugs too of course...I would suit yourself-Saturday nights are very precious!! 

Missy- did you sleep last night?Has it hit home yet?Hope you are feeling well.

Cate-glad you got your letter of confirmation at last. Its easier when you have a plan of action I think.

Enjoy your shopping galaxy girl.

Tedette-glad you have started and all going ok so far. You have to be so organised for the visits I would imagine with the traffic, parking and everything! I liked your comment about your head falling off!! 

Trishy-hope you don't have to wait much longer to find out whats happening. 

Annie- good luck with the new house , hope it comes through for you! It will distract you from the scans/injections etc. I hope the bedrooms fill up in no time for you. 

Hallo also to S/Q,Janners,MaryC,Fiona, Anita, Kate,the Gemmas, glitter girl, and everyone else I haven't mentioned by name.

AF finally arrived last night so posting letter today (hooray).

*Mel,* have just read your post   . You must be devastated pet!! I know this can happen but you must be so shocked to say the least. I would imagine you will be referred for ICSI next time but you must have so many questions. Thinking of you,,

Dahlia x


----------



## Trishy

Hi Mel I am so so sorry to hear you got no fertilisation.   I know there is another girl here who was in the same boat as you (but can't remember who, sorry).  I think they may suggest ICSI next time instead to increase the chances of fertilisation so try not to panic as it is not the end of the road for you by a long shot, you just need to perhaps take a slightly different route.  Take some time out to cry and then write anything down to ask the doctor when you go back.  I know it is 3 months between normal attempts to give your body time to recover from the drugs so I would imagine it would be the same for you.  Hang in there pet.

Weeza - will be calling the hospital in a few minutes so fingers crossed.  I am half expecting to be told I will have to wait yet another month as they messed up the paperwork!  See I have so much faith in them!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning Mel, 

So sorry to read that after everything going so well, there was no fertilisation


----------



## janners1

I was wondering why I had seen that Grey's Anatomy already!! I must have watched it on Living too! Weeza if you have Sky you could watch one of them on one of the +1 channels?

Mel sorry about your eggs not fertilising. I'm sure you are devastated. Maybe they will do ISCI with you next time, to make sure the sperm can penetrate the egg. Hopefully at your appointment they can talk things through with you and give you hope for your next go.  

Weeza isn't my niece a madam?!! That's just her, all the time. I can't to see how she changes when the new ba comes. I kept having to tell my sister to push her belly out, cause at 30 weeks she doesn't even look preggo when you look at her straight on LOL!! My other sister is gonna be in the birth room too - my mum is gonna be here in Ireland when Michelle gives birth so she says she needs us there! I told her I would bring the towels and boiling water and she roared! I don't know how I'll do...Heather was in the first time and she left when Michelle 'starting getting freaky, moaning and puking" (Heather's words). I will try to be brave though!  

My friend that you know watched the dogs and she spoiled them rotten. They had buttered toast for breakfast and everything!! Sonny and her dog, Daisy also ran away one day and almost ended up on the dual carriageway! Only for them finding her neighbour's chickens and being distracted by them....

Is the preggo girl with the elaborate plan gonna fit in that dress by the end of May??!!     

Yay Dahlia on AF arriving!!!

Tedette well done on getting the first sniffs over you!!


----------



## janners1

PS Weeza I spent the entire 8 hours reading The Other Boleyn Girl - that book will forever remind me of Newark airport!!

I should elaborate (to make you feel even sorrier for me!!) that we had 4.5 hours of a delay and then they put us on the plane. Took an hour to get clearance and we started taxiing out to the takeoff part. Pilot announces that we are 40-something in the queue so it would be about another hour to takeoff. We get to like 3rd or 4th in queue and pilot announces that all the waiting and taxiing has used up our fuel and we won't make it to Buffalo with what we have!!! So we have to go the whole way back and refuel!!!!!!!!! 3.5 hours ON THE PLANE before takeoff!!!!!! And it was one of those tiny 15 seater planes - I actually nearly started crying I was so fed up with sitting down. (Cause we had already had our 7 hour flight from Belfast before this). Though there was a massive overweight man opposite us and he was just miserable, the seat was digging in to him and he was really tall so his legs cramped up. So it could have been worse.

I HATE AIRPORTS, AIRPORT FOOD, PLANE FOOD, PLANES, FLYING AND SECURITY!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

I only have a digibox, so I watched My Name is Earl on +1 (i have a secret yearning/calling to be a *******...) and ER is repeated on Sat night on C4, so can watch it then. Don't have Living so I just had to sweat it out till Greys Anatomy was on 5. 

 buttered toast for brekkie!!!!! That's as bad as my auntie, when her and her Dh are having steak for tea, she cooks some up for the dogs for their tea!!!!   

Your niece cracked me up!! What age is she? It could be good alright when the new baby comes!!! SO you are heading out again in 10 weeks for the birth I like your Heathers description of labour "freaky, moaning and puking"   You will be fine. 

The pg girl apparently has 4 inches of give in her wedding dress   Who orders their wedding dress 2 years before their original wedding date? Apparently at 9 weeks, she was in maternity bras and only 1 pair of jeans fitted her. Either way I am going to act like a spoilt brat and tell Dh NO to inviting them round.  

I haven't read the Other Boleyn Girl. No wonder you hate air travel and all things associated!!! The worst experience we ever had was coming home from honeymoon in Mexico. We flew into Gatwick and I had booked the Easyjet flight back home with lots of time, just in case. Well, we had 7 hours to kill, but Easyjet were very good and put us on the next flight out to Belfast. That flight was delayed by a couple of hours but eventually we boarded and were taking off when the pilot hit the brakes and everyone slammed into the seats in front of them   The pilot announced (in his calm sing-songy voice that all pilots have) that he had aborted take off cos one of the flaps on the wings wasn't working and this was the first time in 25 years he had ever had to do that. We sat on the plane another few hours while they fixed it and then got home safely, with everyone watching the wings as we took off and landed "just in case". In the end, we got home the same time as we would have with the original flight   

BTW, I quite like plane food. Am I the only one?


----------



## Trishy

Janners good try but I am still jealous of your holiday!!  No sympathy from me (OK personally I would have killed someone   although I suppose that would have delayed it even more, like 15 years in jail!!) but I reckon your holiday made up for it so I have decided to selfishly not give you any sympathy!!!! 

Good news - just called the hospital and my appointment is next Friday at 2.30pm and then start drugs on Monday 7th.  Letter has been posted so will hopefully be waiting for me when I get home.  All systems go!


----------



## janners1

Oh, one time on our way out there one of the wheels for landing fell off during the flight!!!!!! They had to do an emergency landing in Goose Bay, it was the scariest thing that ever happened to me. The plane went deadly silent as we landed, we were all in the brace position and everything!!! We were stuck there for over 10 hours, there was no food and they just gave out all the alcohol, one man got really drunk and irate and they had to throw him off the plane LOL!!

On our most recent flight to Newark from Belfast the turbulence was so bad in landing that half the plane was throwing up - it was like something out of a movie! For 20 mins people all around me were heaving into sick bags. GROSS!!!!!!!! This one woman opposite me, her daughter just turned her head and vom'd on her, in her hair, on her lap, all over her hands. She turned to me and said "Help me" and I just said sorry I couldn't, I was only barely hanging in there myself and if I had to look at that puke I'd be a gonner. Im such a cow!!

Plane food is reekin!!!!!!!!! Although I flew Virgin to Vegas and the plane food was pretty good. And they brought us cool snacks like icecream bars and cookies and cheesecake factory goodies. That and the fact that you had your own personal DVD/TV system made for a very pleasant flight!!


----------



## janners1

Woohoo Trishy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Janners.  By the way remind me NEVER to fly with you!  I would be a nervous wreck.  How do you still get on a plane after all that?  Are you mad?


----------



## janners1

Me and DH were just talking about all our travel experiences - some of them have been horrific! Like us showing up at the airport for our honeymoon and only having one ticket for travel!!!!!!! (not our fault - travel agent's fault). Or in December when we woke up at 6:45am and our flight was at 8:30 am from Dublin! I actually travelled to NYC in my jammies LOL!!

If it can go wrong - IT WILL!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Janners, I concede, you have had the worst travel experience!!! Imagine landing in NYC in your jammies  

Trishy, all systems go then!!! Excellent news!!!


----------



## janners1

Hey - it worked in my favour! When we got to the airport and they told us we were too late for our flight and I burst out crying. That combined with the fact that I was in my jammies and had unwashed crazy hair - they must have thought I wasn't right in the head and felt sorry for me and put us on the next flight for free!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

What do you mean they must have thought you were not right in the head?  You ARE not right in the head!!


----------



## weeza82

was everyone pointing at you and saying "look at the crazy lady, she must have loads of cats. Crazy" ?


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Annie, had a very small idea a few days before, i had period like pains since e/c but these continued right through and were stronger half way through, of course the computer geek i am i googled it and looked up this site and most pointed this to be a good sign but definately never got my hopes up as everyone is different....It just gave me something positive to focus on as i had this idea in my head that my embies were not as good as they should have been and it was over before it started so it kept me from thinking about this....But just shows you its not over until the fat lady sings!!!!!

Weeza didn't feel much different to be honest as soon as my head hit the pillow i was out, i didn't get much sleep the night before panicking about test day..........I think i got to sleep about 6am and was up about 9....I don't mind plane food either so your not alone..

Mel28 so sorry they didn't fertilise....Don't know what to say......

Dahlia -  slept well last night, don't think it has really sunk in yet, just terrified in case something goes wrong....Not going back to work for a while to avoid stress and work in general.....Taking it easy....

Trishy great news about starting tx again, at least rfc didn't make another admin mistake...

Janner you really do have some bad luck with holidays and flying..........What happened about the missing ticket for your honeymoon!!!

Hi to everyone else!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## janners1

LOL Weeza I think they were saying "Auch gawd love that wee girl, she isn't all there"!!!!  

Ah Missy your ticker is so cute!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!

We booked our honeymoon with an American tour operator, they posted the tickets and because there were connecting flights I never noticed that there were only tickets for me! I just saw 2 tickets and assumed they were both of ours!! Cue me bawling again in an airport!! The girl at the desk was brill - she found a mobile number in the paperwork for the tour operator girl, called her and got her out of bed at 6am and the girl hot footed it into her office and faxed hubber's ticket through just in the nick of time. Honestly, we had like 7 mins or something for the fax to come through or it was all over, and we stared at that fax machine like it was gonna come to life!!

CLOSE CALL!!!


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Janners welcome back, my you'd know your back by the number of pages since yesterday, I'm glad your trip went so well.

Mel, I'm sorry to hear your news maybe Fionab could give you some advice, if I recall correctly she was in a similar situation last year.  

Well I went go carting last night it was great fun, there were 30 of us mostly very competitive men but I was so proud I gave them a good run for their money, most of them were in shock that a woman could be so aggressive on the track !!! I told you I was competitive!!  very sore afterwards though!!! 
There was an info video before we started and the advice was it was not suitable for expectant mothers, it made be stop for a second but then I thought sure it probably hasn't worked this month and I wanted to enjoy myself so went ahead, on the way home I thought to myself if I am pregnant then this baby is going to be one adrenaline junkie after withstanding last night!!!!!

I have a question for anyone that has been on clomid did you put weight on will taking it?? I have put on soooooo much weight since I started taking it in October, I'm not talking a few pounds here!!!!! It's quite depressing as I can hardly fit into any of my jeans, even the ones that were tooooooo big for me!!!!!   

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Hi Mary

Well I for one think you are lovely so don't be depressed!   But I do understand not being comfortable in your clothes and it is horrible.  I am lucky because the pill or clomid didn't affect my weight.  Did the pill ever affect your weight?  I know this can be a real problem for some people so maybe clomid could have the same effect?  Hopefully once you are off clomid things will get better for you.  

Glad you had fun go-karting.  I am very competitive too so I can imagine those guys faces!  Stay out of the road of the scarey woman!!


----------



## janners1

Mary when I went go karting I became really competitive too! It really is great fun!

I think anything that you take that affects your hormonal balance can cause weight gain. A lot of people gain weight when they are on the pill too. They can cause you to retain water which makes you feel puffy and bloated, it's a horrible feeling. The only thing I can suggest is to drink lots more water because that is the one thing that will help with water retention.

All for the greater good!


----------



## weeza82

Since I came off the Pill I have put on weight (coupled with a recent promotion to a desk job  ) but can't sdvise on Clomid, Sorry babe   

Glad you enjoyed the go-karting, I would be the exact same as you, all competitive. Too much Top Gear and F1 in our house   Is there any go-karting near Portadown or is Newry the closest one? 

My God, Janners, you really do have bad luck on your travels. I am so anal about tickets and passports and stuff and Dh is anal about being there the whole 2 hours before check in. Only once have we nearly missed a flight (going on honeymoon) and it was only the connecting flight to Gatwick!!!! 

Where did everyone go on honeymoon? Just being nosey now!!! 

Missy glad you got a solid nights sleep


----------



## janners1

Weeza I went to one out the Dungannon road - it was an outdoor one. We did it on a very wet night, so it ended up being more fun because it was so unpredictable!!!!!

Me and DH went to America for our honeymoon. We couldn't afford to do anything fancy so we paid a brief visit to NYC and then flew to the beach area near my folks and stayed in a hotel there for a few nights and then went visiting my family!!

I'm off now to photograph a baby. When will I have my own to photograph?


----------



## MaryC

Thanks girls for your feedback.

Trish I have never been on the pill!! I know some of the weight gain recently is down to my dodgy kidney playing up but that isn't a great a comfort when I'm bursting out of my clothes, I'm not exaggerating!!!

The go-carting last night was indoor but I've done the outdoor one in Markethill quite a few times, I perfer the outdoor one especially if it's a nice day! eveyone had black faces last night from all the grit and fumes so the fresh air is much nicer.

Weeza, we went to Mauritius for our honeymoon, it was so beautiful. Where did you go?

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

We went to the Dominican Republic, it was lovely and relaxing......

Missy xx


----------



## weeza82

We went to the Moon Palace outside Cancun in Mexico, 5*, all-inclusive.....bliss. (Thank God it was all-inclusive, we had ran out of money by our wedding day  )

Oooh, Missy, my mum & dad are going to the Dominican Republic at the end of April (I am so impressed by them!!) Any tips for them? 

My friend got married in Mauritius in Oct, it looked heavenly.......

Janners, you will have a wee babe of your own someday soon


----------



## MISSY97

What part are they going to?

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Janner just been looking at the blog, I want your mum's dog she is sooooooo cute!! Love the photos!! how old are Britney and Shane they look really young


----------



## Annie70

MaryC - I so love karting too - had a mini-Grand Prix for my birthday last year! I tend to win against all my female friends but am only about average against the competitive men.  Dh has some friends who practise constantly! Which is annoying!  I totally understand that it's not for pg women - I always end up with bruise marks along my back and ribs - got spun twice last time and flipped another time. 

Mel - I'm so sorry about the nonfertilisation. That's my secret fear!  Our clinic does emergency ISCI i.e., even if you aren't doing ISCI, they test the sperm on the day and if it's not super, they separate the good swimmers from the bad and only give you the good. 

Janners - I don't have the litany of airport disasters that you have but I did turn up for a charter flight to Cuba last year with the wrong passport! It was 4am last Feb, snow storm outside and taxi took ages to get to the airport, was waiting in line with my friend (it was a girl's only holiday) and was so distracted by the fact that she wasn't wearing her wedding ring that never looked at my passport. It was only when the ticket guy asked me, "What am I supposed to do with this?" that I looked up and saw ds's drooling face. Anyways, I missed that flight and sent my poor friend onto Cuba without me.  She was pretty cross!  Went home, got back into bed with dh and slept till late morning. Then, got the mid-afternoon flight! 

Missy - how much time did you take off in the whole IVF cycle? I'm self-employed so I was planning to keep going as much as possible. 

Trishy - congrats on finally knowing that you are going to start tx! Guelph is probably about 7 hours away from me.  I'm about 5 hours from Toronto, so suspect it's another 2 hours west of it. I was there about two years ago. Cute area. Have you been?

Weeza - I can't get over your friend's gf having bought her wedding dress two years ago. Don't invite them if you don't feel like it.  Surely dh can go out and have a drink with his mate any other time.
I never got a honeymoon - we got married and dh whisked me straight off to Canada!! So, he still owes me one! 

Good news, Cate, that you've finally got your letter!  At last. 

Dahlia - Great that AF has come! Enjoy your pampering session today! I desperately need to dye my wig again but am waiting till next week. Till then, I'm wearing broad hair bands to cover the roots.

Tedette - great that you've started.  We're not quite blasé about it yet but another of these 5-a side days and we will be!

Off to see a N. Irish film tonight called 'This is the Sea' - anyone seen it??


----------



## Dahlia

My goodness Janners your airport stories are wild!!


janners1 said:


> Oh, one time on our way out there one of the wheels for landing fell off during the flight!!!!!! They had to do an emergency landing in Goose Bay, it was the scariest thing that ever happened to me. The plane went deadly silent as we landed, we were all in the brace position and everything!!! We were stuck there for over 10 hours, there was no food and they just gave out all the alcohol, one man got really drunk and irate and they had to throw him off the plane LOL!!


I would have died!! Dont like flying so much.

Annie I panic about the leaving the passport behind all the time...

Mary- I too gained weight during clomid. Hoping that I dont gain any more during IVF cycle or will have to buy new wardrobe!!

Trishy-great not long to go now,

Hi Weeza and Missy and everyone else,

Dahlia x


----------



## MISSY97

Hey annie, 

I have been off since the day of my e/c, have been too sore to work and it was quite hard for me to walk or stand for long periods.........so far 2 and half weeks.....Work has been great they are ok with me taking whatever time off i need they know our circumstances.....

Missyxx


----------



## weeza82

Missy they are going to Puerto Plata (i think) and can't wait. Me? Jealous? Never!!! That's great that your work is so understanding. 

Annie, isn't is suss buying your wedding dress 2 years before the wedding and then bringing the date forward   She has 4 inches of give apparently (i know my dress didn't have that!!) so she hopes it will be alright with a bit of alteration   I haven't heard of "This is the Sea" hope you enjoy the film. 

I always end up wrecked after karting with spectacular bruising!!!! All part of the craic!!!

DHs aunt and uncle are in guelph, one cousin is in Toronto and another in BC. I have a pile of distant cousins in Toronto as well, which I have to say would put me off going to Canada. We would be expected to visit them all. My aunt went out a few years ago and got taken along to a WI meeting. Not really my kind of thing!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Weeza that is where we went too it is a lovely gated place with loads of hotels and access to beach, shopping centre, 'pizza hut' etc. We stayed in Gran Ventana which was lovely had access to the beach and 2 pools one more for families and kids and the other more a quiet grown up pool.....

Really recommend it was a great holiday and would love to go back one day??

Missy xx


----------



## weeza82

Ladies, I am away home for the weekend. It's will be another quiet one at Casa del Weeza. Hope everyone else has a lovely weekend and if anyone is waiting on AF to kick start Tx or waiting on AF not coming for a BFP, good luck     

Luv you   

        

Weeza xx


----------



## Trishy

Missy - bet you are on cloud nine!  Just looking at your lovely ticker - am I right in saying you count from day 1 of your last cycle to work out how many days pregnant you are rather than from the day of ET?  In other words, 14 days prior to ET?  Just interested?


----------



## MISSY97

I found this on another part of this site http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate..... It worked it out for me...

It is something like 14 days prior to e/c....You have to put in the date of your e/c and it does the rest.......

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

OH MISSY GREAT NEWS HUN

[fly] CONGRATULATIONS [/fly]


----------



## crazykate

Mel28 sorry to hear your news pet - I haven't been around for a few days - perhaps if you have a look on some of the other threads you may get some advice there - really sorry I can't help you


----------



## janners1

Mary - Brittany and Shane are young - 21!!! They are graduating college 3 days before their wedding...which I think is total bonkers! My sister Michelle was giving off about them being so young and getting married and my bil said to her "Oh Michelle, so when did you get married?" and she was like "Er.....21....but that was different....I was mature" LOL!!!

Annie - argh I can't believe you showed up with the wrong passport!!!!! NIghtmare!!! A friend of mine did that recently and showed up with his mum's passport! His missed his entire holiday cause of it though  

OK folks, that's me done at the computer for the day!!!!! Just took pics of an adorable 8 month old baby - very smily and chubby, just the way I like them!

Have a rockin' weekend everyone, I'm going to see Give My Head Peace tomorrow night and have mucho drink and catch up with the girls!


----------



## Fionab

Janners, the Apprentice is repeated on Saturday at 10:30pm on BBC2.  Are you from America or did your family move over lately?

Tedette, glad you have got started on down regging.  We had that nurse as well and she is really nice.

Cate, glad that your letter arrived safely.

Mel, I'm really sorry that none of your eggs fertilised.  We had the same on our first IVF - pm on the way.

Trishy, glad to hear that you have got your appointment sorted out.  I hate they way they give you such little notice.

Maryc, good on you for taking them on at karting.

Weeza, we went on a cruise for our honeymoon.

Annie, we are going over to Toronto for a week and then New York for a week in May before we start treatment again.  

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Mel:       to you.  

Dh and I had our honeymoon in Greece.  We had 7 days at my Uncle's apartment on the island of Paros which was lovely and then 3 days in Athens which was brilliant, saw the Parthenon and a couple of other places as well.

We went to Belfast today but I spent 2 hours browsing in the bookshop near the Human Rights Commission offices.  Was looking for books for the essays I need to get done.  The Evangelical shop on Victoria Street didn't have them but a regular gave us directions to the other one.  It's 2nd hand books but they're not in any order so you have to hunt.  Didn't get the books I wanted but did get a few others instead.  Went to Victoria Square after that and had something to eat in McDonalds.  By this time we were skint and i wanted to look in House of Fraser which Mum has said can be cheap when there's a sale on but Dh ahd had enough and wanted to head back towards the bus station.  Planning on going up next month though on my own.


----------



## MaryC

OMG Fionab I can not even begin to convey how jealous I am about your forthcoming trip!!!! Your just right to treat yourselves after everything you've been through.

Mary


----------



## Trishy

We had our honeymoon in Cyprus with 25 friends and family!!  We got married there after a week getting a tan and then the second week was our honeymoon but the whole wedding party of family and friends stayed the full 2 weeks so I do keep trying the 'I never got a proper honeymoon' card but it never works!!  Lovely place by the way and we want to go back some day to see the wee church (I think it would be nice to get our baby christened there if things work out).  It's 2 centuaries old and in the middle of an archeological dig and really small and quaint.  Can't wait to go back with baby in tow!

OMG Janners - I went to the gym tonight (pat myself on the back!! ) and I was running away on the treadmill minding my own business and I heard 'well how are you?'.  I turned round to see our favourite stalker standing beside me!   I turned back and kept running thinking he might just disappear but no such luck!  I must have seemed so rude to anyone who heard the conversation because all my answers were one word answers and really blunt! I was like   but it didn't work!  He said he hadn't seen me for a while - must have been missing me and looking out for me!  Finally he got the hint and left!  Oh and he smelt, not of BO but of being unwashed in general!  That's the last time I will go on a Monday, Wednesday or Friday without DH as a chaperone!!

I know I keep going on about it but I finally arrived home today to my schedule through the door and now have a firm plan of action!  I start synarel on 7th April, then Progynova (HRT) on 22nd April and increase the doses until first scan on 2nd May to check lining.  I then stop spray on 5th May, take even more of the HRT and start the pessaries twice a day (not looking forward to that mess!!) Then ET is the 7th May and I carry on with HRT and pessaries until test date on 21st May.  If negative I see doc but if positive I carry on the pessaries and HRT until 11th June when I get my first scan of the baby! 

At the minute I really don't believe I will ever get to ET stage just because it feels so unreal.  But roll on the big month of May!  I have already booked off the 4 days after May Day (Tuesday to Friday as ET is the Wednesday) but not sure whether to go back to work on the Monday after or not.  Probably will, as sitting at home won't make a difference to the result but at the same time I might be too scared to move!! Suppose I better keep as many days leave as possible for when I really need them.  Not sure.


----------



## kareybird

Trishy

All the best for your forthcomin treatment - I will be thinking of you .... 

I think having the dates makes it seem more _real_ - well, I remember only starting to believe I might actually become a mum when the schedule arrived through the letterbox!!

Just remember to take things easy and get plenty of relaxation in beforehand!!

Mx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Kareybird.  Just sent you a wee message on the other thread about your current situation.  Also advise you join us here on this thread but you beat me to it!!


----------



## Trishy

Morning everyone.  Just back from the gym and no stalker today!!   Starting to really enjoy it again and getting better every session so hopefully I will lose the jelly belly soon!

Have to go and make 15s now as it's my nephew's 3rd birthday tomorrow and we are all heading to Streamvale Open Farm in Dundonald and can't wait!  I love all that animal stuff!  So my sister has asked me to make 15s and when work found out they asked me to make some for them too!!  I don't think the jelly belly is standing much of a chance of vanishing now!!

Hope everyone is well and happy this rainy Saturday morning!  I feel quite positive today.   Hopefully you, Kareybird, are feeling the same.  It's not over till it's over      But either way we are all here for you. xx


----------



## mel28

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say thanks very much for all your kind wishes and messages of support.  I really appreciated them and it means alot to know that you're not alone in this! 

I feel alot better today, up since 9 and haven't cried once, .

I'm taking next week off work to recover from the whole thing, (prob don't really need to but its not often you get such a good excuse to skive, having said that I'd much rather be at work with 2 little embies on board,  !)

Just have to wait and see what consultant says at review on 14th to see what our next step is so hopefully will be back at it in no time at all.

You gym bunnies make me feel bad, think I should start back again as haven't been since before Christmas due to treatment, (thats my excuse anyway), maybe losing a few pounds will keep me occupied for the next while!!

Anyway, thanks again for the support,

Chat soon,
Mel, xxxx


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,hope u are all enjoying your weekend. Mines has only just begun ,but im off til Wednesday Yipeeee !!!! 
Going out for a special birthday lunch tomorrow with dh, turning 34 ,how depressing.  ,but hey theres nothing i can do to stop it.
Hope you are all having a good one!!
Ema xx


----------



## Annie70

Mel28 - glad to hear that you are taking some time to yourself to get over your disappointment. Just think what you've been through! 

Fionab - sounds like a great break, you never know, sometimes the weather is decent by then. Of course, Montreal is much nicer than Toronto, sniff!  Are you crossing down at Niagara?

Trishy - my wedding sounds a bit like yours, except that we were married at Prague with family and friends. Had loads of good intentions to return for 10-year anniversary (it's next year) but it now seems a bit too far away. Have you been back since?
It's so exciting getting your tx schedule, isn't it

Emak - 34 is nothing - dh's a spring chicken!!  

Well, day 3 of stims is over and going well. Dh is now very blasé about the jabs - talks about honing his technique.  It's early days, though.


----------



## Dahlia

Hallo everyone

great to see the sunshine today!!

Glad you are feeling a bit better Mel  . Indulge yourself this week, you deserve it!! Work will come round soon enough..

Ema- enjoy birthday lunch   

Annie-wow, stims already-how are you doing? 

Fionab-the break sounds great, I am sure you are ready for it.

Trishy- well done on the gym routine, I am really impressed!! You will be in great shape for your little embies !!

Hallo to everyone else too,

Dahlia x


----------



## Fionab

Cate, men seem to only be able to shop for a certain amount of time!  It can be easier on your own

Mary, we haven't been to America or Canada so thought we would spoil ourselves.  Just counting down the weeks now.  

Trishy, is the gym busy on Saturdays?  I'm glad that you got your schedule through, it makes it feel real.  You will make it to ET, don't worry about it.  I thought the same this time as we didn't make it to ET on our first cycle but we did.  ET is a strange experience as it is over so quickly.  It is so hard to know if you should work or not during 2WW.  It does actually go quicker than you would think, just get plenty of DVD's and books.

Mel, glad your are feeling better.  Do take next week off, I found it helped me before you are ready to get back to the routine of work.

Emak, happy birthday.   

Annie, we are visiting friends in Toronto, is it far to Montreal as we might do a day trip?  We will go to Niagara Falls at some stage during the week.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi girls

Going for my planning appt tomorrow and then start injections on Wednesday..................I'm full of intrepidation, nerves, excitement etc. etc................I'm sure those of you who have already had tx can relate!!!!

Can't believe that I'm finally starting - to think that DH and I began ttc over 3 yrs ago and now we're at this very important cross-roads.............I just hope it doesn't end in tears.....................  

I've done a bit of reading and discovered that the smoother the ET the better and if you are overly nervous or stressed during ET, your womb can contract - which is not good.  Ordered a book and CD from Amazon for women undergoing IVF to help them relax during tx and EC/ET..........as Tesco says 'every little helps'....................

Fiona your holiday sounds great - I went to Toronto about 8 yrs ago and it was amazing - you deserve a well earned break after the distressing time you've had............

Jofi - it would be great to hear from ye!  How are you?

Kate - how you gettin on with tx so far?  Hope you are ok.............xo

Mary - you've been keeping a low profile!  Been busy?!

A


----------



## shaz2

hi guys, hope use don't mind me jumping on in here, I'm from n.i as well, and just thought id join in with use. I'm currently waiting to start my 2nd cycle of ivf so any advice regarding vitamins etc is very welcome....xx


----------



## weeza82

Good morning ladies, 

How is everyone this lovely bright Monday morning? Hope eveyone is keeping well.

Annie, glad to hear the jabs are going well.   at your Dh "honing his technique". Is your DH canadian? Your wedding in Prague must have been beautiful. DH wants to take me there, but we have never got round to it. 

MrsAB, good luck with the planning appt today and all will go brilliantly on Wed. You are well prepared for this, knowing exactly what you can do to help yourself and give yourself a headstart, which is a brilliant positive start     

Shaz2, you are very welcome to join us here. Sorry to read about your journey to this point  . Ask any question and we will most likely have an opinion on it  

Fiona, oooh how fab, Toronto and US. Lucky you. you are just right to spoil yourself  

Mel, glad you are feeling a little more stronger, step by step you will get there  

Emak, happy birthday  

Trishy, eeew about the stalker. Having never seen him, but listening to you and Janners chat about him, is enough. Your wedding in Cyprus sounds fantastic. How long ago was that? Did you have fun at the birthday party?

Janners, how was Give my Head peace?

Morning to Dahlia, Carzykate, Cate, Kareybird and everyone else  

Well, Sat night we had my sis and bro and respective partners over for a few jars and the craic was mighty. There was a sticky moment beforehand when I told DH not to invite his mate and pg fiancee, but DH already had  . So this prompted a discussion about why I didn't want to see her and DH trying to understand my freaky irrationality over the situation. Eventually he conceded, but then they rang and said she was in bed and they weren't coming round. Felt guilty for being pleased tho  . 

Last night we went out with friends for a meal and it was ROTTEN. It's not often I am so unimpressed by a meal, but this was bad. Bleurgh. We were out with other friends, who are 18 weeks pg and smoking like a chimney, BUT, she has given up drinking, so that's ok then. I need new friends. 

This past week, I can feel myself slipping in a bit of a black hole, mood/outlook wise and am fighting against it. I think it's a combination of a lot of factors, lots of babies being born at the mo, realising that there will not be a 2008 baby and Christmas will be just me and DH again (hopefully with a bump though), couple of friends with unplanned pgs and  the fact is is 2 years now in a few weeks since we started TTC. Trying very hard not to be sucked into this bout of the blues, and I need tough love. 

One last thing (sorry in advance MaryC   ), the quote on my calendar over the weekend was "Our best success comes after our greatest disappointments".


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Anita great news about planning appointment, it really hits home when you have your meds and start injecting....You'll be fine.......I have a cd too is it the natal hypnotherapy cd, it is great really does work relaxed me anyways.....

Shaz2 welcome to the site hope you find it useful....

Kate hows everything going with your tx.....

Weeza sorry you are feeling a bit down, i think this is the first time i have heard you talking like that,         !!!!!!

Hi to everyone else!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Dahlia

Good morning girls,

Weeza-sorry you are feeling a bit down  . It all gets too much sometimes doesn"t it? Your turn will come and will be all the more precious because you have had to wait for it.   

Hi to Missy (love the ticker), hope you are feeling well

Hallo to everyone else too,

Dahlia x


----------



## mel28

Hi weeza,

I realised about the no 2008 baby and Christmas just the 2 of us again yesterday and it got me all upset again!! 

Its really hard to be positive the whole time especially when you're surrounded by people who don't appreciate how lucky they are .  Loads of my friends are having babies too so I know how upsetting it can be at times.  Its funny how different pregnancies can affect you differently, some you can be genuinely happy for and others you just want to scream "its my turn" at!!!

It is normal to have good days and bad, one of my friends reminded me how far I'd came in the last year on this whole journey.  This time last year I hadn't been referred to the Royal yet and was spending my days on the phone trying to get it sorted, inevitably ending up in floods of tears of frustration and disappointment.  I know I'm upset now but at least I've learned that the whole sniffing/injecting and EC bit is really easy and nothing to be frightened of so next time the fear of that will be gone.  You just have to think of the hurdles you are overcoming daily and think of them as positive steps to get to motherhood, i think your quote sums it up really well, think how much more precious our babies will be to us than if they were part of a devious plan or an accident!!

Have you anyone besides the girls on this thread that you can talk too?  One of my friends has had 2 babies by ICSI plus numerous failed attempts, (hubby given accidental vasectomy during a hernia repair op!!) and I must say during my treatment and especially during the last few days she has been a godsend as she understands exactly what we're going through.  She has really helped me.  If you had someone like that to confide in it would be good for you to be able to talk things through, help you get your spark back!!!


Hope you start to feel better soon, we're all here for you,

Mel, xx


----------



## weeza82

Hey Mel, 

Thanks for taking the time to reply  

I forgot to add that we are waiting on our review appt at Craigavon coming as well, so feeling a bit in limboland. No Tx yet, no reviews yet, no babies blah blah blah. 

I don't have anyone to talk to apart from DH and you guys. No one I know of has had Tx, everyone around me seems to be miraculously super-duper fertile, the only people I know of having Tx are friends of friends and the like.  . The few who do know don't really understand and tell me "This girl at work knows someone who was trying for xx years and then had twins naturally!!! It will happen for you too!!!" they don't know what else to say, it's not their fault. 

I will be ok, but I want to avoid getting really bad, so tell me to wise up, toughen up, anything!!!! 

BTW, accidental vasectomy??!!! Beyond Raging!!!! How did they manage not to maim someone


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone. 

Hope you feel better soon Weeza - I know all about that black hole..... It helps to have a plan. I would phone and chase up your review at CAH .I ended up going privately to see Mr Heasley early on ( he has a very nice house in Portadown) just to get things moving. I think it was 100 pounds and then I went back on the NHS for IUI.

Well my AF has still not arrived. It's now  9 days late - which is very unlike me. I am going crazy. Did a test yesterday just in case and of course it was a neg.  Has  anyone any advice? Should I phone Origin or would they just laugh? Instead of starting meds on my holiday my AF is going to arrive isn't it . Though at least that would mean we could start def. planning when all this is going to happen.

It's my last day off today before back to work and it's a gorgeous day. 
GG


----------



## blue ribbon

hi galaxy girl
i am in the same situtation as you my period is also 9 days late like yourself i did a test yesterday and it was -ve. i am to attend to rfc tommorrow for my bloods to be taken prior to treatment (h.i.v etc ) and i am really anxious as i have waited so long for nhs go and i am afraid that they will postpond it and i really don't know what to do as i also have to then send my letter to let them know when i take my april period i am really worried and i was also wondering if any of the girls would have any advice as to what to do!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Morning everyone

Annie - no I have not been back to Cyprus since.  We got married in 2003 so it will be 5 years in September.  I think it would be great getting the whole wedding party together again in Cyprus for our baby's christening but that might not be possible as it's asking a lot of expense of other people but then again if we did it in a summer then they could just have that as their summer holiday.  They all talk about the wedding so much that I think they would love to go back and seeing as it would be such a special baby maybe they would all go.  I haven't told DH yet but have it in my head!!  Let's get me preggers first though! 

Dahlia - I think the gym really helps to destress you and will also mean I am feeling a bit fitter for FET.  Accupuncture would make me stressed because of my fear of needles so the gym is my way to relax!

Fiona - the gym is just nicely busy on a Saturday.  Busy enough to not feel alone and quiet enough to be able to use any machine you want without having to hang around for it.  During the week it's busier.  

As for taking time off for the 2WW I think I have a plan!  ET will be on a Wednesday so I am going to take off the Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.  I will then go back to work the full following week and the following Monday and Tuesday.  Wednesday is then test day so I will take that Wednesday, Thursday and Friday off so that I can either have a lovely 3 days being pregnant or will need the 3 days to get my head together before work again on Monday.  Does that make any sense at all??!   

I am not sure how impatient I will be but I may actually test a day or 2 after I am supposed to because everytime I do a test AF arrives that day so I want to avoid the dreaded test day/AF arrival if possible and let my body tell me AF is not there yet and not a HPT.  Will play that one by ear because the waiting may get the better of me!!  I am odd! 

Anita - good luck.  Yippeee you are finally at this stage.   I know how hard all the waiting is, as we all do!

Shaz2 - welcome to the thread and good luck for your treatment.  I am just on folic acid  I am afraid but some people here could almost be a chemist with their knowledge on vitamins etc!!

Weeza - we have all been in that black hole, but I promise there is light at the end of the tunnel.  Hang in there   Yes had a lovely party yesterday stroking the lambs and pigs and rabbits!!  I think I had more fun than my 3 year old nephew!! 

Mel - hope you are ok.  Accidental snip??  I honestly think I would have sued the hospital, no joke.  That is terrible and I am only glad they went on to have kids one way or the other but they never needed the stress of ICSI.

Galaxy - I would definitely phone Origin as they may want to give you a blood test or something.  They will not laugh at all.  I am sure the stress of you worrying about it is actually delaying it further as that is what has happened to me in the past when I got to 52 days!! Phone them straight away and maybe they can re-assure you.  Hang in there pet, you will be starting very soon I am sure  

I am ok today.  Looking forward to Friday for next appointment.  At least I feel I am doing something!  I have to call the pharmacy at RFC tomorrow to see how much I need to pay for the drugs again.  All in all it will be close to £4000 for this first attempt - it is such a battle between emotions and money which is just horrible.  Oh to be rich for a day!


----------



## Dahlia

Galaxy girl/ Blue Ribbon --same thing happened to me this month (due to start IVF this month I hope).AF was 12 days late and PMT symptoms hard going. It must be the stress of impending treatment?? didnt feel I was too stressed though  . 

Trishy-gosh that is a lot of money isn"t it  . I hope Friday goes well.I!m sure you cant wait to finish this job you have started 

Waiting patiently for my schedule to arrive now (apparently this can take up to 2 weeks)??

Weeza, hope you are ok. Limboland is awful ... 

Dahlia x


----------



## Trishy

Yes Dahlia they guarantee your schedule will arrive within 14 days of CD1!  Then when you do get it they advise you use contraception and take folic acid from CD1.  It's a bit late to tell you at that stage!!  I am sure you are getting excited now?


----------



## weeza82

Girls, you must be soo raging/frustrated at AF being late when you really don't need it to be!!    I shall step up and do an AF dance at my desk   Very magnanimous of me , I think  

I think I'll be ok as long as I keep my head up and think nice things. Thanks for caring and indulging my moaning    Must not dwell on these things. 

Someone in the cubicle farm-hell at work is eating tuna sandwiches for their lunch and it makes me want to barf  . you know the way tuna is fine if you are eating it, but if it's someone elses it is the worst thing iykwim   

Trishy, that sounds like a sound plan a nice balance


----------



## galaxy girl

Ok will give Origin a phone - can't hurt I suppose. 

Blue ribbon - I'm sure they wouldn't postpone your NHS go - When your at the top of the list surely you will get your treatment!! It just might be a couple of weeks later than planned. Feel a bit better that others are in the same boat. 

Trishy - I think your plan is a good one. And if at the time things change and your not fit to go in to work - then go to the doctor and get time off and don't feel guilty about it. It's a very stressful time!


----------



## blue ribbon

i rany the nurses at the rfc and they told to come on ahead tommorrow for the bloods and they will talk to me then and that they will probably give me something to bring the period on and not to worry.
did u ring the origin and if so what did they say?


----------



## mel28

Hi girls,

now that I'm off work i can see how little you lot must actually do at your own work if you've time to post so much on the message board 

i never get near internet at work so only normally post in evenings.

Weeza, pull yourself together woman and stop wallowing  , (is that better?)

I would have killed guy who had snipped hubby!!  friend too nice for own good though and managed to only shout at him a few times! (we work in hosp and see him all the time)  maybe they got all their goes free or something because of it, don't know.  can't make up for the heartbreak but as she says her girls were all the more special when they did arrive.

Galaxygirl/blue ribbon, I'm sure it won't interfer with you starting treatment, after all if you got letter, its your turn no matter when AF arrives, it just finding the patience thats the hard thing.  i was meant to start with Jan period which arrived on 1st of Jan but because the forgot to repeat my day 3 bloods they postponed me to next AF on 26th Jan and let me start then so they'll fit you in regardless. ring them if it would make you feel better but don't be worry about it!

Anyway, must go house to clean!!

Mel.


----------



## angel83

Hi Girlies

Just thought i would pop on and say HI

I can never keep up with this board, lol

Angel83


----------



## Trishy

Galaxy - don't know if I could go sick as they know why I am off so if I needed more days I would probably have to use up more of my leave so will try to avoid that situation and keep it together!  

Mel - can you not see I work very hard!! 

Hi Angel - how's things?


----------



## angel83

Not great Trishy

Another Af on Saturday, cried buckets.

This IF stuff sucks. 

Hows you?


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza, sorry you're having a tough time.  Hope you pick up soon.  My fantastic senior leader suggested that I find something positive to focus on when I was having a rough time with my situation last year.  I'm feeling much happier now as well.  Have my appraisal at work on Wednesday which'll be interesting to say the least (won't say why though).

angel83  IF can be heartbreaking at times.  Even though I know it'll be a big miracle if I get pg naturally, I still feel disappointed when AF comes each month.


----------



## Trishy

Oh Angel.  It is so hard no matter what people say.  I am so sorry another AF arrived.  It's like the worst roller coaster in the world and you're not allowed off!  Take a little time out and do something relaxing - chocolate perhaps??!  Are the docs considering IVF at this stage for you or are you just to carry on trying as you are for a while?

I hope you feel a bit brighter soon.  I am sure your little noisy miracle helps distract you!!  He is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## weeza82

Yeah Mel, that's better, I like tough love   Seriously though, tough love works better on me. Thanks   As for the amount I get done at work, well, the less said the better......  

Hey Angel, like your new avatar, you look stunninng in it. Sorry AF came, I was in your position last weekend too and it sucks. 

Cate, thanks, hope your appraisal goes well on Wed. 

Trishy, I think you probably could get a sick line if needed as ET is an invasive procedure. But best not to think like that and work on your original plan being the best thing. 

Blue Ribbon, hope AF shows and all goes well tomorrow at RFC  

Galaxygirl, did you ring Origin yet?


----------



## Trishy

Just sat and ate 15s and top hats that I brought into work!!  I feel sick now!!


----------



## angel83

Your right Trishy He keeps us very busy. He is a very good little boy, and i hate the thought of him being alone. Choclate def sounds good. lol

Thank you Weeza. Hope we have BFP's soon.

Angel83


----------



## galaxy girl

I have phoned Origin and a nurse is to phone me back. Felt a bit silly on the phone explaining all to the receptionist ( who was very nice) but what can you do. 

I've been busy taking Frank (the dog) to the vet. He behaved badly as usual and managed to run out of the building before I could catch him when the injection needles came out - automatic doors are a bad idea in the Veterinary surgery. He's now sitting downstairs and sulking.


----------



## angel83

Galaxy Girl i notice from your wee statment that you've had 3 IUI's.

Did you have long to wait 4 those?

Hope the wee dogs ok....


----------



## weeza82

Galaxy girl,   automatic doors in a vets, what were they thinking     Hope you find some answers when the Origin nurse rings back. I'm sure the receptionist has heard it all before. 

Trishy, the gym is calling....... (I LOVE Top hats. Who said they are just for kids   )

Rightyo, I am off to Dublin for a 2 day pharmaceuticals conference   in the Gresham Hotel   , even though I hate the thought of leaving Dh and Ruby, even just for 2 nights   Will probably have a wee snivel in the car when I say bye, but that's allowed   Don't know if I will be online whilst there, but good luck to everyone harassing poor nurses and receptionists about appointments and hope AF comes for those who need it. Anyone with appointments, good luck.   

   weeza


----------



## GemmaC

Could I ask a wee question please? I am due to start my injections on Thursday. When is the best time to take these? I was going to take them at 6.30pm as I was thinking that DH and I would be more relaxed to give the injection.  But maybe morning is best so that you can keep drinking water to flush out any excess hormones during the day?


----------



## Trishy

Gemma I took my injections at 8pm as my spray was at 7pm so I wanted to keep them apart and also I didn't want to be all flustered and half asleep in the morning.  It doesn't really matter what time of day you do them as long as it is roughly the same time each day.  The spray is more important to keep the timing right.

Hope this helps and good luck.  It really is easier than you would ever imagine!

Galaxy - hope you get some information and reassurance soon

Weeza - have a great time and relax if you can in between work!

As for the vet I took Elvis 2 weeks ago before he was to go to the kennels to get his boosters.  He pulled so hard that the harness came off his head and he ran down the corridor with me chasing madly after him calling Elvis at the top of my lungs!!  I finally caught him and he squeeled like a puppy getting the injection then the spray had to go up his nose for kennel cough and that was fun too!!  The vet said she has seen better behaved puppies (he is 3 now!) and that he must have that gene where he stays mental!  He had the snip but it never calmed him down!  Typical we get one like him!  But I wouldn't change him for the world - he is my baby!


----------



## Annie70

Have a nice wee break, Weeza - the change of scenery will 'lift' you. Try some retail therapy too.  

Trishy - you're so organised, already thinking about when you'll test! If all goes to plan, I have EC early next week. Hopefully, ET three days later. I've sort of calculated that my beta would be round ds's birthday. I really hope that it doesn't fall on the day itself, just in case.
Talking of paying for drugs, I went on Saturday to buy another 5 days' worth of stims - they cost so much that dh got an automatic call from the credit card company warning about card fraud! But, I refuse to think of the financial implications of a failure.  

Fionab - Toronto-Montreal is a good 5-hour drive, think that by train it's about the same (www.viarail.ca). So, unless you have time to spare, it's not a day trip destination. Let me know if you are coming!  But, Niagara can definitely be done in a day from Toronto. 

Dahlia - hope AF comes!! And you who had a lovely relaxing break last week. 

I love the names of all your dogs: so far, we have Frank and Elvis.  Quick quiz: what pets do you have and what are they called?


----------



## galaxy girl

Angel - I waited only 1 month for first IUI (once on waiting list which I went for a private appt to get on). Then it was Nov and because of Christmas was told to phone again in Jan. In Jan CAH had run out of money and was told I needed to wait to the new financial year. After many worried phone calls was told money had come through again and we got a go in March. The last one was right afterwards in June 07.  

Frank is so called after the great Mr.Sinatra. He and Elvis go well together!


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone.........

Hope we've all picked up since this morning  

Anita - how did planning appt go?  Is dh ready for all hell to be let loose?  

Galaxygirl - did the nurse ring you back?  

pop back later got a visitor  xx


----------



## Cate1976

Defo recommend retail therapy for raising spirits.  Worked for me last Friday.


----------



## crazykate

me again.....

MaryC you ok? - you've been very quiet  

AF dance for those of you who need it -  

         

as for me AF arrived with a vengance felt like my insides were falling out   hoping now that all clears up for scan on wednesday!  Have to say been really really bad tempered this time and very very tired so haven't been posting much........

Missy when's your first scan?  

Annie good luck for EC and ET hun - hope you get that elusive BFP

I have a german sheppard/rottweiler cross called Tizer and he's a real big softy.

Weeza   already   - did you stand on top of your desk for AF dance for the ladies??

Cate, Angel, Gemma, Trishy, mel, blueribbon and anyone else


----------



## emak

Hi girls,how are u all this fine Monday? Got fsh results 2day told they were fine at 8.7 ,so thats a bit of good news and we are booked in for our review next Monday with Dr Traub ,at least now we should be able to get on the waiting list   .Can anyone tell me what doc is like, i hear that his bedside manner isnt too nice.Suppose it doesnt really matter along as we get the desired result in the end.  
Had a beautiful birthday lunch yesterday ,i eat sooooo much i had a pain in my side for hours  ,you would have thought i hadnt eaten in a week ,pure  greed !!
Enjoy the rest of your Monday girls ,catch up soon.
Ema xxx


----------



## betty-77

Hi Ladies,

Just thought i should drop in and say hi!! i have only posted a couple of times and found that you are all soooo supportive and full of information. I try to keep up to date with everyones news as much as possible but i'm not very good at signing in and actually typing messages. 
I will defo try to be more visible from now on!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

congratulations Missy i just found out about your BFp good luck Trishy with your forthcoming treatment i am proof that frozen et does actually work so keep positive.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls


Kate first scan is 18th April so counting down the days but they ain't going quick enough.....Just terrified something will go wrong.........Did another test today just to make sure things are still the way the were..........      

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Sunny how's the twins you must have your work cut out!!!!! But worth it!!!! How did you find the first few weeks after finding out you had a bfp..........

Btw off work for another 3 weeks doc gave sickline, trying to remain stress free and way from the temptation of heavy lifting etc.....

Missy xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Missy my nerves were shattered keep going to bathroom to knicker watch if you know what i mean especially since i miscarried during my first treatment.  The time dragged by just wanted my scan to make sure everything was ok  at 5 wks i had a lg bleed thought the worse but apparently it was because both embies were implanting.  Its so hard not to be worried i really demented myself always thinking the worst i didnt really settle until i got to 24 weeks.  Kept trying to find signs i was pregnant i didnt really get any until 7 wks then the morning sickness kicked in with a vengence.
if you want to chat pm me.  By the way hope you get twins because you woould love being a twin mum hard work but rewarding when you go to the shopping centre honestly everyone stops you it makes you so proud.


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks sunny - i know what you mean knicker watching i am constantly on edge thinking its over.....Dont think i will settle for a long while either the scan will settle a bit......I honestly don't mind twins would actually be nice.  You must be so proud to show them off..........

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Anita, good luck for appointment tomorrow.  It is a mixture of emotions but it is really exciting.

Welcome, shaz2.   Good luck for your cycle.  We are both taking the ProNatal vitamins but there is also Pregnacare, or the dearer Marilyn Glenville or Zita West vitamins.

Weeza, it is really hard to keep a pma throughout all this, especially with all the waiting we have to do.  I always find it is good to plan something else like a holiday or something at work, just to keep you occupied.  Have fun at your conference!

Mel, it is good to have friends who have been through ICSI as it hard to keeping lying to people about what you are doing all the time.

Galaxy girl, here is an AF dance for you!!!      I'll leave it to Weeza to dance on the desk for you!  AFter tonight's yoga I'm not fit to get up on a desk!

Blue ribbon, go ahead with the appointment and ask the nurse when you get there.  Is your AF usually regular?

Trishy, I understand not wanting to test on the actual day, I felt like that this time as well.

Dahlia, it can take a while for your schedule to arrive but assume your pre-treatment appointment will be on day 20.

Angel, it is hard keeping up with everything on the board especially after a few days.

Galaxy, poor Frank and his injections!!

Gemmac, I took my stims injections in the morning, as the nurse told us to leave as long as possible between the stims injections and the final pregynl injection (which you take 36 hours before EC)

Annie, I don't know what we will do yet when we are in Toronto but I'm sure we will have loads of questions!

Emak, that is good that you had good fsh levels.  Glad you had a good birthday lunch.

Betty, welcome back to the board.

Sunny, hope the twins are doing well and you are getting some sleep

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

I i have found the time just about to put 2 photos of my babies on you will find them in my gallery of my profile will put a few of them together on it but at the minute the ones i have taken are to big to upload does anyone know how to reduce them?  also the pair of them although 3 weeks old have got so big Abi is now 7lb 9 and Finn is 8lb 6 its just as well they induced me they werent actually due until 28th March


----------



## MISSY97

Sunny they are just the most adorable babies, i wouldn't want to leave them down!!

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi girls - thanks for all of your messages of support for today.  Felt a little surreal when nurse explained how to inject, especially when she asked me to practice on a piece of fake skin!!!  Like that's really gonna give me a proper idea of how it feels!!    Anyone got any good tips?  

I ws given a brief tour of the Recovery Room and room used for EC/ET - was fine until I saw stirrups!     

But I do feel better now that we are defo doing something constructive.  

Missy, thanks for your PM - mighty useful!

A


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Hope u gor sorted Galaxy Girl with Origin.  Fingers x 4 u.

Sunny ur twins are absolutely gorgeous!!!  U must both be so proud!

Good luck Anita!  No tips really re injections - If I can do them anyone can!  Honestly they are fine - like most things its the anticipation - its worse than the reality.  Everytime I injected I used to think its a step closer to our baby.  I loved being "proactive" & doing them.

Missy glad ur taking it easy - bet ur still on cloud nine & rightly so!  Hope the time flies in til ur scan.

Weeza how u doing?

Jofi hows u?

Hi to u all!

S


----------



## janners1

Morning everyone,

I am working the week from hell this week so I won't get on much. Day and night....yesterday I started at 6am to edit, left house at 9am to shoot till 6pm, drove to gym for spin class, home showered and out to meet a bride at 8pm, home at 9pm to edit till 1am. Same again today, tomorrow and Thursday!!!!!!!

Feel sorry for me, go on...!!!

           

Fiona thanks so much for the Apprentice info, I taped it on Sat night and got to watch it on Sunday. Very good!! I'm glad that slimy barrister went out. I think Alex is kinda hot.

TRISHY - OMG I can't believe gym stalker got hold of you!! You poor girl!!!!!!!!!!! I know only too well that horrible feeling of him standing talking to you and you trying to mentally remove yourself from the situation! He is a creepy little man. My friend (who Weeza knows so she will appreciate this) was soooooo rude to him that he never ever spoke to her, infact he totally ignored her! She just told him one day not to speak to her when she was running because she needed to focus on her exercise. Brilliant!! I so wish I could be like that!

Weeza, sorry you had a black day. Actually, when I was 2 years in and still in limbo land I had quite a lot of black days and every announced pregnancy hit me really hard. I know there's nothing I can say to take those feelings away, you just have to keep thinking that you WILL have a family, there's no doubt about that. 

Sunny, your kiddos are GORGEOUS!! And getting big by the sounds of things! Wow good job they got them out before the due date lol! 

Anita, good luck with your injections - they'll be no bother at all to a girl like you!

Missy - good for you for taking a few weeks off to keep yourself destressed. I think I would do exactly the same thing. I am  thinking sticky thoughts for your little embies.

OK gals gotta go. I hope I get to post again this week.........

Good luck to everyone needing it and hi to all of you!!!!!!

Jx


----------



## GemmaC

Thank you Trishy and Fiona for your reply. Will have to decide on a time ASAP, time is fast approaching.


----------



## mel28

Good morning girls,

Hope everyone is keeping ok!

Sunny, your babies are beautiful, i'm sure you can't take your eyes off them.  

GemmaC, injections are really easy, you'll barely feel them!  I did mine at 7am then did spray at 8, 12, 4 and 8 (not all the sprays require it to be taken 4 times but mine did). the final pregnyl injection was at 11pm so that left as much time as possible between last stims inj and it as Fiona said.  The only thing about this schedule is that you don't get a lie in even on weekends!!!

Emak, Dr Traub did on of my scans and my EC and I must say I found him absolutely lovely, esp during EC.  Really kind and answered any questions I had, even though I'm sure some of them made little or no sense with me being all drugged up!!!  

Missy, hope your little embies are sticking like glue, keeping my fingers crossed for you, 

Hi to everyone else!

Chat later, Mel.


----------



## emak

Morning girls,i have a wee question to ask .What happens if during your ivf treatment something goes wrong like no fertilisation    ,does that mean that your turn is used up or do they try again. 
I am frying my wee head with what ifs? I know that a lot of you girls have been on this journey a lot longer that me and should be able to answer my questions even if they are a bit silly. 
Catch up later ,gonna try and force myself to go out for a power walk even though its blowing a gale outside,at least its not raining(yet)
Ema xxx


----------



## mel28

Ema,

that just happened me last week  . you're a better one than me, it never even occurred to me that that might happen as all along they had told us that there was nothing wrong with either of us so I was assuming that it was just a "getting lost along the way" problem  i was totally devastated when i rang up for my ET time on Thurs morning, not only was this go for nothing, it also meant that any chances we harboured of it happening naturally were gone too, i think that was the hardest thing, i mean if they can't get it on in a petri dish what hope do we have!!  FIL says i should paint mini golf courses on each egg and that would spur DH's swimmers into action though not sure how practical that is .  (DH golf fanatic, OK most times as 5hrs peace and quiet guaranteed but gets a bit much at times!)

We have our review appointment on 14th April to talk over our next options but thats that go finished, NHS or not, you just have to start a new go.  Ours was our NHS go so from here on in, its cheque books at the ready.

I would say though, don't be thinking that will happen to you, there is no point in stressing about that because at that stage there is nothing you can do to alter the out come, just be sure that there is no way you can look back and think if only..., by that i mean, eat healthy, don't drink, don't smoke, rest plenty etc.  those thing may not make a difference but you'd drive yourself insane thinking what if after the event.

By the way, no question is too silly, we've all had to ask them, its just lucky we found each other to get the info from!

Mel, xxx


----------



## emak

Hi Mel ,thanks for your reply.You and dh must be feeling pretty low at the minute, this infertility business is no fun at all    .
At least now i know that the turn is used up and thats that!! not very happy bout it.
What are u and dh going to do now? Maybe have a wee breather away from it all (easier said than done)
I know i would be like a mad woman (even madder me husband would think)  
Hopefully when you go back for review you will get some answers and next time it WILL work 
Positive thinking.
Ema xxx


----------



## mel28

Hi Ema,

Yeah we're pretty upset at mo!  we'll be OK though, both naturally positive people, think that's why it was such a shock when it failed so early.

We were chatting about it last night and DH said he wanted to leave it til the summer before going again, we think that hosp would make us wait 3 mts anyway, so we've decided that we'll leave it til sept.  My sis is getting married start of sept and this way i'll get to enjoy hen, DH can enjoy stag, we both can enjoy wedding with no stress and then be refreshed to go again.  I feel alot better now that we've that sorted out, like the thought of giving my body a break from the hormones for a while. If we go in sept, it will be over again for Christmas one way or the other, and if it works I'll not be size of heffer for bf's wedding in April,   . if it doesn't work we can go again in new year.

Main thing though, it gives us a chance to save, it will prob be icsi next time and it doesn't come cheap!

I think once i get the review over i can put it to the back of my head for a while.


Mel


----------



## galaxy girl

Well Origin have just phoned. They said leave it another week - if nothing doing re test then phone again. 

Apparently the treatment hormones can mess up your next natural cycle and I suppose my ovaries were working overtime to produce 24 eggs! Now they appear to be having a long break.

Sunny babies are gorgeous!!

I did my injections in the am too - we started doing them in the evening and it put a serious dent in our social life and then there was DH's football training. So we moved to the am and it was much easier to manage.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Cate1976

janners, pg announcements and births hit me so hard.  The worst days for me so far have been the week of my Nieces first birthday last October, the dedication back in December of the most recent baby to be born to church family (I cried on a friend's shoulder during it) and then Christmas Day found out that my sister is expecting again.  I'm ok with the situation now especially as DH and I are on the waiting list for IVF.


----------



## GemmaC

So is it advisable then to leave a bit of space between injections and sniffing or is it ok to sniff and inject at the same time – I sniff at 7.30am, 12.30pm, 5.30pm and 10.30pm?


----------



## MISSY97

hi Gemma

Can't really help as i had injections for both d/r and stims but i did take both my injections at the same time in the morning so i don't know if this is any help to you??

missy xx


----------



## Annie70

I was late by 1,5 hrs this morning for my injections.   How bad is this girls?  Dh gave me last night's injections early as we were both going out. So, I should have been taking this morning's early too. But, I forgot and was preparing them as for normal.

Now, I'm panicking a bit. The nurse gave us an hour either way but particularly warned about the d/reg one as it is so tiny a dose that it can go out of your system easily.


----------



## galaxy girl

annie 1 and a half hours should be fine. I didn't panic so much about the timing of mine - and all went v.well. 

As far as both together - i sniffed and did injections together for IUI. Like Missy for IVF I just had injections and did those at the same time too.


----------



## mel28

I decided to do my injection first thing in morn as soon as i got up for work to get it over and done with- ie 7am and then as i was spraying at 8,12,4 and 8 before then i just kept with them times.  no other reason, you don't have to leave space between them or anything.

Annie, i was late with a couple of my sprays for d/regging, (a big bit late on a couple of occasions), as sometimes you just lose track of time and at work its part diff to get away to do them. didn't make any diff to my results, down reg was successful but don't know if because you're injecting is timing more important, wouldn't have thought so, so long as you do take it.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

I started reading all the pages but got a bit confused so I have abandoned it for the moment.
I'm in very good form at the moment apart from my very very very sore (.)(.)!!!!  they were so bad last night that I had to put a pillow under myself 
I haven't been on as much as usual as I really just want my 2ww to be over now and so I've been hoping staying away from the thread would make it go quicker. I will know what the situation is before the weekend. My symptoms have been very strong this month so if it's a BFN then I'm going to give the clomid a break for a month.
For all the girls from the surrounding Banbridge area I had a fab meal on Sunday afternoon in Cafe Hot in Gilford. It is very reasonable price wise and the food is of an excellent restaurant quality, definitely worth a trip.

Anita, good luck with your injections just make sure your skin is well moisturised beforehand as it make the injection go in easier.  

Weeza, I hope your feeling a bit better today. It's very hard when everyone around you is or seems to be preg!! On the subject of new friends I have to pull my finger out and get the meet up organised so maybe you could meet some of the FF nutters!!

Trish, great to hear from you!

That's all the personals at the mo as I have to read back over the pages to see how your all getting on, but   to everyone!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Hi there

Been a busy day in work today and getting the cold shoulder from a colleague so not a very nice atmosphere - he's a big grump anyway but it's just not nice coming into such tension every day.  Finally got to move seats today so that should help the situation!!

Gemma - just to let you know, the nurse told us it's fine to take the spray at the same time as the injections if that is how it falls (I sprayed at 7am/7pm and injected at 8pm).  Also don't panic too much about when you inject.  We did ours at 8pm every night but when I went in for my final scan before EC I was told I should go straight home and take the final Puregon injection (this was just before lunch so a lot earlier than my normal 8pm) and then take the one-off final Pregnyl injection at 9pm that night.  That meant it left a good long time before final injections and she said that as it was the last Puregon injection that I was not to worry it was earlier than normal as at this stage it would not affect the outcome.  Needless to say with 26 eggs I think we did ok!!  So honestly I would say choose a time of day that will suit you and will fit into your daily routine and also a time that you do not feel rushed and panicked so you can sit and relax afterwards for a while (and if you are like me parade around for the rest of the evening showing off your war wound!!)  I found the tummy the best area but again that's personal preference.  I reckoned I had more flab there so it wouldn't hurt as much as the thigh!!  It didn't hurt at all in the end.  Hope this helps a little.  

Annie - I would not panic.  Just carry on at your normal times and you will be ok.  Stress will not help you anyway but if you are worried phone the nurses and ask them if everything is ok.

Hi Mary - I do feel positive that this could be your month but will not jinx it for you!!  See you soon. 

Sunny - what beautiful babies - you must be beaming with pride!

Galaxy - hope AF comes very soon.  How annoying for you.  I know I was bad enough waiting the 32 days and that was normal for me!  

Mel - glad you have something fun to focus on now and have a plan of action to help you through the next while.  I hate this whole infertility business and really feel for you.  Take care  

By the way my SIL did finally announce her pregnancy at the Limavady trip but unfortunately she has started to bleed and they cannot find a heart beat today (at 8 weeks).  They told her to come for another scan next week just incase as they can see something inside the sac but it's too small to see.  it's not looking good.  Poor girl as it happened to her last summer too (although it was unplanned) but this time it was planned so I am sure she is devastated.  At least she already has 2 boys but we all know she would love a girl (or just a healthy baby more importantly).  Really feel sorry for her.

Phoned pharmacy today and they still have not been given my prescription so still don't know the cost of the drugs that I need to collect on Friday.  The annoying thing is I need to arrange a bankers draft as they won't take a cheque so they don't exactly give you much time!


----------



## MaryC

Hi Trish, that's really hard on your SIL, no matter what your circumstances I think a miscarriage is a very hard thing to have to go through and deal with.

Shaz2, A big welcome to you!! I have anti phospholipid too but thankfully I was aware of it before ttc so once i got preg with DD I started my clexane injections straight away and was monitored very closely.

Annie, I have a small fat furry dog called Poppy who loves nothing more than a good belly rub!!! Trish can testify to that??!!!

Mary


----------



## weeza82

hey hey hey!!!!!!

Hi ladies, hope this finds you all well. This will be a short one as I am hotel internet and probably paying a fortune!!! So no personals today, sorry.

Feeling better today, conference is good and hotel is lovely. 

Anyone get april fooled? I did..... fella in work texted me this morning to tell me his wife was pg. They got married on 22 December!!!!!!!! I fell hook, line and sinker!!!! Half an hour later I caught on. Duh. 

BTW my dog is Ruby the Wonderdog, or Ruby for short!!!!

Hope AF comes for those who are waiting on it. Good luck for those with appointments and I shall see you all later!!!!! Dublin is waiting for me!!!

Weeza xx

PS meet up sounds GREAT


----------



## Shaz

Hi Emak....
The answer to ur question is with no fertilisation that is your turn used up...also if you do not retieve any eggs either that is your turn used up.  Its very difficult when this happens as it is another negative feeling along this journey.  Both happened to myself and DH...and I feel for anyone in this situation at present.... .......but what is so true with this journey..it makes you a stronger person. But Emak remain positive...positivity helps in so many ways...  ......

Just to highlight something else......we only found out recently DH has normal forms 8%......92%abnormal........on all his sperm samples carried out at Royal, this result has been same.......BUT NO-ONE EVER TOLD US!!!!..He has plenty of them and motility good.......so really for better results we feel it always should have been ICSI..especially on our last time we got only 1 egg......
I dont know about u ladies but I heaped the blame on myself for so long that I was failing as a woman and wife.....it might just have made things that wee bit easier having known what we know now.....thank goodness our new clinic highlighted this to us...
I had to pay £50 for copy of notes from Royal, and after my ectopic a letter from gynae doctor highlighted prob with DH's sperm.....
nothing much we can do now..I really believe things happen for a reason......using ICSI with Donor eggs........

To All of you about to start treatment... ..  ....the injections arent that bad...an ice cube rubbed over area before putting needle in does help to numb the area!!!!! Congrats to Missy and I pray for more BFP's for this site.....

Love Shaz.


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,Its been a while since i posted but i always peek in every now and again.I started my dr injections on the 22nd day two.This is number 7 for us.I have never had mad side effects ever that I can remember,but jez I can get lifted at all.This week I think everything has made me cry.I feel panicky and nervous.My family live in fear lol  Anita I think you and I will be having ec around the same time.I think mines the 4th or 5th of may?must check.My sis inlaw had et yesterday in England 2 day 4 8 cell transfer so please everyone keep all crossed.She is a real hunny.She has had 5 or 6 miscarraiges so she like all of us deserves the best.I have five god children one for each treatment.Number six is due on wed.Ive done the baby shower went in to mothercare bought gifts and been given copies of every scan.I dont want her wee bubs but I dread the hospital visit when I wil lhave to hold back the tears.I have been doing this long enough to get over the jealousy thing,but it is a blatant reminder of what I dont have.I usually say on the bfn day I wont be doing it again but I think this is my last go.I need to live and not dream like I have been doing.I think its fair to say we have tried.But I hope im brave enough to stop.I know it works.I had a peek at sunnys gorg's children thats the proof.But when do you callit quits?10 times 15?...ok Ill stop the gloom.I need a rant and my poor man can do no right so thank god for this site.Any advice on being happy when you drugs make you sad?


----------



## emak

Hi Shaz thanks for taking the time to answer my question ,i really thought that your turn would only be used up once ET had happened   ,shows how new i am to all this buisness.
I better keep   that everything goes as it should when the time comes.
Back to work tomorrow after 3 relaxing days off ,at least im only in for 2 days then off again for a WEEK.     Cant tell you how much i have been looking forward to this break nothing planned as yet apart from a trip to see Dr Traube at start of week ,was trying to talk DH into a duel purpose trip to belfast ie SHOPPING but hes not having any of it.   

Hi to everyone else ,im still trying to remember all your names with a fair bit of difficulty . 
Catch up soon
Ema  xxxx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Bl**dy pc crashed just after I sent last post so u may get a similar post twice!

Hi to u all!  

Have decided to take a wee break from the NI thread til our result in May.  Last cycle tho it failed I was in a great place "mrentally" & I need to ensure that I'm as chilled out as possible again.  Don't get me wrong this site has been a LIFELINE esp post December when I was so low but I worry that my daily posts will add to my stress levels as it makes the stims & 2ww more consuming.  Obviously everybody is different but I think (I hope) this is the best thing for me right now.

Gemmac & Crazykate all the very best with ur tx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  U may get a wee PM or 2 as we cycling 2gether I think.

Wishing the rest of u all the luck in the world for tests, schedule dates & treatment.

Thanks for everything - you'ver been great.  For those of you who have shown xtra support THANK YOU
( u all know who u r)

Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## galaxy girl

AF has arrived!!!   

Thanks everyone for the AF dances. Weirdly I think speaking to Origin mentally helped and allowed it all to happen!!!

So start DR 22nd April and proposed ET 3rd week May. WOO HOO!!!


Berta - you are amazingly brave what with all the treatments and god children  and even braver to be thinking about when to finish. My only advice is chocolate and lots of it to help the mood - or doing whatever makes you happy ( shopping with credit cards always works for me). 

So is anyone cycling around the same time as me or am I missing everyone by a few weeks?


----------



## tedette

Hi all,

Just a quick word to say so far, so good on the sniffing front , but it is only day 6 today so have a huge way to go!

I am rushing to go off and listen to my hypnotherapy CD (IVF Companion) before I watch ' the Diets that time forgot' (I'm a sucker for weird diet programs!) and I have to say I love the cd.  I really think it is helping me feel more positive about all aspects of my life not just TTC and, while I am not naive enough to think it will make IVF work 100%, I'm sure it can't do any harm.  I find it so relaxing I seem to pass out during it but not actually fall asleep,   and I promise I'm not listening whilst drunk! 

Trishy, 
About the Pharmacy at RVH, I told them I couldn't get a Banker's Draft as I bank on the Internet and they said they would accept cash.  Could you try this tactic to help make life a bit easier for you over the next few days?

About the dog names...my two lovelies are called Lucy and Milou.  They are very spoilt wee terriers, a Jack Russell (Lucy) and a Fox Terrier (Milou) and are very loved   If you are ever in Parkanaur and hear a mad woman screaming Lucy and Milou at the top of their lungs while their dogs run mad around them, it will be me!

 and   to everyone, especially those who have been finding it tough.  We all have days like that Weeza so it will make it all the sweeter when we have our wee babies in our arms...and they are not of the furry four-legged variety! 

Tedette


----------



## MISSY97

Shoppingqueen the best of luck for your tx, we are all here if you feel the need to talk..........

I have been having pains in my side similiar to the pains when stimming but have been having them off and on since e/c.  The last few days they have been sorer and uncomfortable to walk and sit for long periods of time....So phone Origin this morning and they wanted me to come in to get checked incase eptopic.  Was scanned but it is still very early to see anything just a tiny sac......Only conclusion to the pain was enlarged ovaries, they still look as if they are still stimulated as they have follicles on them.....Had a blood test to check hcg levels and have to go back on thursday for another blood test....So quite nervous and stressed at the minute hoping everything is ok.......        

Hi to everyone else, how is everyone tx going:


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Missy, hope the pains settle down soon.Sorry you are feeling stressed at the moment  , it nevers seems to get any easier does it? Hope all goes well Thursday,

Galazy girl, by my own calculations I will only be 6 days in front of you so hopefully will be cycling together, still waiting for schedule from RFC though. Wont become real until I have that in my hand  

Tedette, glad all going well for you  . CD sounds really good..

Annie- I dont really know much about the timings etc but you have been given great advice anyway by the other girls. My goodness these injections and sprays sound like a military operation. Will have to figure out my alarm clock on mobile phone  

MaryC- good luck   . Chat soon,

Weeza- are you out for a night on the tiles    in Dublin? 

Good luck for going back to work Ema

Mel- how are you doing? 

Sunny- your twins are gorgeous, thanks for posting the pics!! It gave me a real lift!

Berta- best of luck for this one   . You have really been through it..  

Trishy- glad you got your seat moved in work. Sorry to read about your SIL...

Hi to Gemma, (sorry cant answer about the timings), Janners,Shaz, CrazyKate, Anita, S/Q



     to everyone reading,

Dahlia x


----------



## Mrs AB

Hellooooo!!!

Missy - I am sending you lots of    and I'm saying a little   that everything is ok - I'm sure it's nothing to worry about - your body has had to endure a lot of hormones and it's probably still trying to deal with it.  It may be an idea to drink lots of fluids?  Either way, please try to stay calm (easier said than done, says you!), when you feel like your getting anxious take a few deep breaths, babe.  Hopefully your visit to Origins tomorrow will provide you with a bit of reassurance.  

SQ - I'll miss you hun!!  You always seemed so positive and upbeat!  Please drop me a line now and again to let me know you're ok!  I hope your tx goes without a hitch and your dreams come true...........xo

Galaxy Girl/Berta - we're cycling around the same time.  I start DR tomorrow (scary biscuits - Mrs AB breaks out in a sweat.....lol) and ET will be on 09/05/08.  

MaryC - thanks for your goodluck message!  It's good to take a break from the Board now and again.....................but I'm glad to see you back!  Sending   your way!!!!

Dahlia - there's nothing better than seeing that tx schedule!!  It really does make the tx seem more of a reality - it's even better when you finally bring your drugs n stuff home!!  Although, I have to say I've never spent £4,000 so quickly in my life!!!  

Tedette - I ordered an IVF Hypnosis thingy yesterday!!  Don't think it's the same as yours..................looking forward to its arrival so that all my stresses and concerns just fade away.........ahhhhh..........hmmmmmm............zzzzzzzzzZZZZZZ............

Anita


----------



## shaz2

hi all.  maryc were u giving anything other than asprin and clexine injections for the sticky blood??
ive heard a few different people talk about other drugs and vitamins to take and would like a bit of advice on it!!! any ideas?? 

good luck to everyone thats in waiting...xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey Anita

Just wanted to wish you all the best for your first jab today.......    
If you got the ivf companion cd, i have it and i have to say it was a god send, it is really relaxing, i fell asleep on a number of occasions.....Times i used it if i couldn't sleep!!!

I think i might need it tonight as you can tell i am still on here.................

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Heh girls.  If I am reading it right it looks like some of you were up very late last night and could do with a good sleep!

I will be cycling with quite a few of you too - Galaxy/Anita/Berta anyone else?.  Start sniffs on Monday and ET is 7th May so we are all within a week or so of each other.  How exciting! 

Galaxy I am so pleased AF arrived.  I do think it's a mental thing sometimes and once your mind is at rest the body will follow.  I am sure you are all pleased to get started now.

Missy - good luck with your tests.   I am sure everything is fine.  I honestly think it is just a case of your ovaries being slightly stimulated by the natural pregnancy hormones but they will settle very soon.  That was why they would not continue my treatment to ET because with producing 26 eggs then a pregnancy on top of that would mean the natural hormones would give me problems with OHSS.  So I am sure that in your case your ovaries are having a very mild reaction to the natural hormones and this is nothing to worry about.  Obviously as they said you were ok to continue to ET without a break then they knew you would not react severely enough to worry about it.  They know what they are doing and will look after you so try not to panic.

SQ - good luck over the next month.  A break from talking about it 24/7 is maybe just what you need.  This site is wonderful but can also make you think about treatment all the time so sometimes a little break can help.  All the best  

Tedette - will try pharmacy again now and then ask about cash option.  They really are not leaving me much time as we go on Friday!  My Mum is yet again being very kind and paying for these drugs.  She won't take no for an answer and I feel very guilty but she wants to help.

Went to the gym again last night with DH which was fun.  Going again tonight (on my own!) so any tips on how to avoid a stalker??    Janners I think I need to follow your friend's advice!  It's not a lie either because it is hard to concentrate on running while talking to someone beside you.  Knowing me I would trip and end up falling off the back of the treadmill in a heap!!


----------



## GemmaC

Trishy, that you for your reassurance.  My DH is always in a rush in the morning and I feel it would be putting to much pressure on us doing them in the morning.  I am going to let DH do the injections and if I get brave I will maybe try them myself.
I have to say I like sympathy so I can imagine I will need my war wound inspected a few time during the course of the evening. 
I am going to inject in the belly too, I just imagine the thigh would be much more painful. 
Hopefully you will get to finalise payment for your drugs today.  I am sure your dying to get started at the weekend.  

Missy, I hope your ovary pain settles down. I am sure it’s not pleasant. I hope you get some reassurance regarding you hcg levels to put your mind at ease later this week. 

Tedette, glad all is going well with the sniffing!  Thankfully I have had no major symptoms so hoping you will be the same.  I am due to start my injections tomorrow so just a wee bit in front of you. What spray are you on? I am on Suprecur, one spray four times a day.

Galaxy Girl, great news about AF arriving! You will be glad to get started.

Shopping Queen, sending you a PM.

Bertha and Anita, all the best with your tx.

Mel, I hope you keeping ok. Thanks for your advice on injections.


----------



## Trishy

Gemma - glad I can help.  I thought I would ask DH to do the injections then when it came to it I ended up hiding away and doing it on my own!  I found it easier not to be watched as that might have made me more nervous given my fear of needles!  Also I would probably have ended up shouting at him that he was not doing it right!  So for us I thought it would be better doing it myself!!  He did help however for the very final injection as you have to mix together a couple of bottles so you need more than one pair of hands. As for pain though, there is none!  So you will do great.  You may bruise a little in your stomach but not much and it always looks better for the war wound parade!! 

Still no price from the pharmacy today.  They are going to call me back in an hour hopefully.


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Trishy thanks for your support words of encouragement really do help and mean a lot!!!! Good Luck with the pharmacy!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Everyone working hard today??  Very quiet! 

Pharmacy won't know until tomorrow!  They will take cash instead.  What a fuss!

Sunny - any tips on lead up to FET for getting body ready?  Just the usual relaxation, healthy eating and folic acid I suppose?

Weeza - time you did a banana dance on your desk!


----------



## tedette

Hi GemmaC,

I am on the same as you Suprecur, siffing 4 times a day.  At first I thought it would be a nightmare and I would forget but it is second nature now.  The only possible symptoms I have noticed is that my chin is getting spotty but this could be as I am waiting for AF to appear.  Also have hives but think that is more likely to be due to new washing powder!!

If they are as bad as it gets, I'll be happy 

Tedette


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,this site is so busy.I hope your all  well.DH had to have  bloods taken again today(some sort of mix up). I feel so much better today?? I think the moan helped.Getting it out cleared my mind.Thanks for all the support.It'll be great having company this time. Anita/galaxy girl I hope you have side affect free DR.I just realised that even though I started injecting on the 22nd i'll be doing it as long as you girls.Wonder why?I always thought day2 got you there quicker...Anyway fingers crossed for everyone on the site x o


----------



## betty-77

Hi everyone,

hope you are all well today.  Apprentice fans don't forget it's on tonight at 9 - i can't wait 

I have to go for a day 3 blood test at rfc.  does anyone know if this can be done on the weekend ?typically i am patiently (rather impatiently) waiting for AF arriving.  should have been last Wed which would have meant bloods on Fri, now i know its all going against me and day 3 will probably fall on weekend.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Have to say Trishy with fet i was alot more relaxed started acupuncture twice a week for the duration of the treatment took prenatal vitamins but that was it didnt do anything else different.  were as the first time i gave up alcohol (not that i drink much just once in a blue moon) gave up caffene.  And after fet i took 2 days off after transfer and then went back to work were as first time i took the 2ww off.  I have to say going back to work made the time go faster and made me analyse a lot less.  they advise also that you dont take to your bed as lying  aqround can reduce the circulation in your abdomen and therefore reduce likelihood of implantation.  O i forgot to say i didnt take any baths during the 2ww or up until i was 20 week spregnant as hot water diverts blood away from the abdomen again...i just had showers...good luck


----------



## emak

Hi Betty 77 ,the answer to your question is yes you can get the bloods done in rfc at the weekend they are open on a sunday morning from 9am-12 midday but closed on a saturday.The same thing happened to me at a weekend and i was sorted out,but i was able to get tested on day 2 or 3 dont know if u are able to,but would be worth checking out incase you need to go at weekend.Just give the nurse a ring when af arrives to make your appointment.
Hope that was of help to you.
A big   to everyone else ,hope you are all feeling fine.
Ema xxx


----------



## Mrs AB

Well, I'm here to tell the tale!!  I've survived my first injection!!!  Ohhh, I feel liberated!!!  I can do anything now!!!  Sorry, I have been known to be a little melodramatic from time to time..........  

I suppose you could say I've officially started my IVF tx and Gee Wizz I feel so much better for it!!!  At last!!!  I'm doing something positive and constructive to get me and DH closer to our goal.........  

And it wasn't that bad..............I had images of me screaming and crying with the unbearable pain and DH having to console me, but I hardly felt it go in lol................I promise, I'll listen to you all in future.............I had this idea that you were all trying to be supportive whilst lying through your teeth!!!!lol

So, how are my FFs this evening?

Missy - how are you?  I hope your pains have subsided...........

A


----------



## betty-77

Hi Emak,
Thanks for the info, that takes away some of the stress i feel this week!  I should have just phoned rfc but it seems like such a ridiculous thing to be worrying about.  With such a long way to go in this process i don't want anything to hold things back any further.

Mrs AB Congratulations on getting where you are and sounding so positive.  keep up the positivity.........I can't wait until i can say i've made it to injecting and sniffing and everything else i'm reading about...In the meantime i still keep   for a little miracle.  Who knows??


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Betty - yeah, I do feel positive but only because I'm actually doing something and feel a little in control for a change!!!  As you probably know, the most frustrating thing about ttc is not having any control - and once you've been told that you may have fertility problems you feel even more powerless!!!  I understand your eagerness to get started, goodness I have felt incredibly frustrated for so long.................don't forget that miracles do and can happen................all I can say is take it a day at a time....................you will have up and down days..........if you ask any of the girls on this Board they will agree.....................it's only natural, especially when every beatch around you seems to be falling pg!!!!

Anita


----------



## betty-77

Hi Mrs AB, Absolutley agree with you 100%.  Its great having a site like this for support.  Even though i don't post that often i try to read as often as i can.  Its great to find out information about the processes involved and to share the emotions you go through with people who are going through the same thing rather than hearing about friends of friends of friends...etc.........

Best of luck with the rest of your treatment.

speak soon

Betty-77


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls 

Anita have been out and about more today shopping you know how it is, so seem a bit sore this eveing twingy feeling in my ovary...Hopefully it will ease soon...

Panicking about tomorrows blood test result, really anxious today probably won't sleep a wink tonight...................

Hi to the rest of you girls, hey berta and betty..........

Missy xx


----------



## EmerG

Hi Anita, well done with the injections, I'm not suprised you feel all proud of yerself, I'd be exactly the same. I know what you mean about the frustration of the waiting , I feel so much better already knowing that we'll be starting next month just beause it feels like we're actually doing something instead of mooching about feeling sorry for ourselves. I would have been starting my injections on Friday if we had gone ahead with our Origin cycle as planned so I'm feeling a wee bit frustrated this week as I'm raring to go but sure its only a month until it all kicks off so I can manage that. And I've half managed to convince myself that all the hassle with the hospitals happened for a reason and we might actually get our BFP naturally  this month! Talk about setting yourself up for a fall...

Anyhoo good luck with us all, hope it all goes well

Emer


----------



## Mrs AB

Thanks for all your encouragement girls - it's appreciated........... 

EmerG - why was your tx postponed?

Betty - The one thing I found very difficult to deal with was the isolation I felt after being told we had a 'problem'.  I found that anyone I told looked at me awkwardly because they hadn't experienced it and didn't know what to say.  Then I found Fertility Friends!!!  I agree, this site is amazing for the words of support and the fact that everyone can relate to everything you are going through.

Missy - Shopping?  Excellent!  That's what I like to hear........buy anything nice?  

A


----------



## emak

Good morning girls ,this is gonna have to be a quickie as im in work(boss from hell) 
Well just read up on last nights events
Mrs AB well done with the injections , now that you have done the first one the rest will be a breeze for you.I cant wait til im at the stage your at right now.Good luck with everything
Sunny hi,thanks for the tips you posted about baths etc very helpful ,had a wee peek at your babas they are adorable.
Betty ,glad i was able to help ,you dont need any added stress.
Must go will check in later.
Ema


----------



## GemmaC

Morning All, 

Sunny, quick question for you. I noticed you said you were adviced not to take to bed after ET and it looks like it was good advice with you getting your BFP. I am just finding it all so confusing what is best to do as Zita West book said 3 days bed rest and yet you were advised not to and had success.  Just wondering what you would advice me to do. Did you just carry on as normal after ET or did you just chill on the sofa?


----------



## Trishy

Morning everyone

Anita - well done you.  It's hard to believe something is easy until you actually experience it yourself so I am glad it was not traumatic for you!  Don't forget to parade you war wounds to DH for sympathy!!

Gemma - I am confused too but would prefer to take Sunny's advice to be honest.  I am having ET on a Wednesday and am going back to work the following Monday.  I am going to take those 3 days to have a bit of a lie in each day but then my Mum will come up and I am going to make some window boxes up and maybe wander about the shops too.  They do tell you to carry on as normal because by then there if it is going to happen then it is going to happen and there is nothing you can really do about it. Obviously I will avoid lifting and housework/hoovering and baths etc and will eat healthy but will be staying a little active during 2WW so my circulation stays good.  You will probably know yourself what you feel like doing.  I associate bed rest with being sick and we will not be sick, but pregnant!  So I am determined to enjoy my pregnancy (even if it only lasts 2 weeks - although hopefully 9 months!).  

I am however taking test day off which is a Wednesday again and returning to work the following Monday so as to allow myself time to get my head round whatever the result is going to be.  I understand that with FET being on the HRT will mean no bleed until after test day so I know I will make it to the test without knicker watching which I am so glad about to be honest and I know there is no chance of AF arriving while at work which would just make me a wreck.


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls 

Well went to London yesterday, and went really well starting treatment this month.  Getting there was really easy but the only hassle is that have to get scans done over here at my own cost which will be cheaper than flying over everytime, they give you eight scans to reduce the risk of ohss.  Also transferring my frozen embies from origin to use in this fresh cycle  as a back up.  

Another option that we have been offered is egg sharing scheme, where I would donate half of my eggs to help other couples, if I do this the treatment and drugs are completely free.  So me and dh are discussing this option.


Also when the Consultant reviewed my medical notes from Origin commented that I over stimulated because the dose they gave me was far to high for someone my age with no fertility problems, so starting on lower does of 150iu.  Also no need to wait between treatments if medically sound only if I wish to wait for personal reasons.

Missy great news on your BFP 

Good luck to everyone starting tx

Gemma


----------



## Trishy

Gemma J - that sounds like they are so on the ball.  It just goes to show how each clinic is so different in their advice.  Can't believe we need to wait 3 months between treatments here and not at all there.  Seems crazy.

Very happy for you that all went well and I am sure you are so excited.  8 scans sounds a bit excessive but understandable about OHSS.  And the dosage thing is mental too.  Makes you wonder what we are all being given here.

Good luck and hope all goes to plan.  Egg share scheme sounds wonderful cost wise and to help others.  I suppose you need to think about giving away precious eggs though incase you wanted them again in the future.  Hard decision for you.


----------



## MaryC

Hi Girls,

Tested today and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!                                              

Mary


----------



## Trishy

I knew it, I knew it, I knew it!!!!!!  Wooooppppeeeee!  OMG I am so excited I can't contain myself!  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS !!


----------



## MISSY97

Oh my god mary that it excellent so happy for you to think you were going to give up on the clomid this month....You had good symptoms...........

We will be due similar dates, great to have company....

You must be overjoyed, fab news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Missy


----------



## MaryC

Thanks Trish and Missy, soooooooo excited. Missy it will be lovely to have you on the pregnancy journey.     
Lets hope this is the beginning of a load of BFP for the NI thread!


----------



## MISSY97

You know what they say sometimes it happens in 3's, you never know we may break that record on here with amount of girls starting tx..................

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

I am getting so excited about starting now!  I am considering taking a wee break from FF or at least not coming online 24/7 like I am currently once I start treatment.  I am in danger of thinking about it all the time and getting slightly obsessed and turning my brain to mush!   I should probably take time out mentally and try to relax about the whole journey for a while.  Shopping Queen has the right idea so it sounds good to me too.  I sooooo want to join you Mary and Missy so need to chill for a while.   

Still no cost for the drugs from the pharmacy - they will call me back (yet again!) They would need to hurry up as appointment tomorrow! 

Mary - must be coincidence about your BFP and us going swimming because when I was at the gym last night the pool has further problems than expected and won't re-open for possibly another few weeks!  So I will try really hard for a BFP too and then we can join the pregnancy water aerobics together!!


----------



## EmerG

Congratulations Mary that is fantastic news! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy hope it all goes well. I'm so pleased for you.

Anita, I was due to start cycling with Origin this week but I came to the top of the nhs list much sooner than expected, they were telling us 5 months waiting time last month then when I kicked things off with Origin, Origin called me to say that I was due to be called for nhs cycle so I'm going for nhs Cycle starting from this  month's period, which puts me back by a month. Origin have retained my deposit as will go to them next time if necessary but I'm hoping for a miracle first time round so we don't need to!

Are there any other girls who plan to be cycling starting from first week of May? Thats when I expect to be, provided that AF comes when its supposed to.


----------



## Gemma J10

Mary C congratulation on your BFP so excited for you.

Gemma


----------



## weeza82

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

OH. MY. GOD.

Mary I am so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!! More than I can say     I had no idea you would be testing today (even thought i remembered you were on your 2ww). That is so fantastic to get . Absolutely astounding!!!! I hope with all my heart you have a happy, healthy pregnancy!!!!

Things do happen in 3's so best of luck girls, we need one more now, then in May we will be ready for a whole brace of .

BTW, excellent news Mrs AB for getting the first jab over with and brilliant AF arrivals!!!!


----------



## janners1

MaryC!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so chuffed for you and DH and DD getting a wee sis or bro, how exciting!

Well done missus.

Jx


----------



## Cate1976

That is fantastic news.


----------



## MaryC

Thanks girls for all your congratulations, it is so lovely to get them.

Anita, well done with your first jab keep up the good work it will all be worth it.

Weeza, I hope the conference went well.

I hope everyone else is keeping well today.

Mary


----------



## Annie70

Brilliant Mary - so happy for you, dh and dd!   Was it a surprise? Hope you have a healthy 8 months! Share some of that fertile stuff with us please!


----------



## angel83

Mary i am totally thrilled for you. That is Fantastic news. It has given me loads of hope.....

Well Done and enjoy.. yipee


----------



## weeza82

Well, this has been a good day!!!! So thrilled for Mary, she is like the rock of the NI girls thread.    Fantastic. 

I am about to head home. Was on the phone to DH earlier and he asked "how about some BMS tonight?"   He actually said BMS. You know it's bad when your Dh is using the lingo    (I said yes BTW  )

Have a nice evening everyone


----------



## weeza82

Mary, i just remembered...... you went karting last week   is that the way forward??


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, I have been thinking of the carting and am a little concerned that this baby will be an adrenaline junkie and have my nerves in bits!!!  
By the way I never mentioned I was testing today, didn't even tell DH as I wasn't sure what the outcome would be and just wanted to sort myself out first if BFn as I would have had a break from the clomid this month, I know Dh wouldn't have been too thrilled with me doing that but would go with whatever I wanted.

Enjoy BMS!!


----------



## galaxy girl

Mary!!!


----------



## galaxy girl

Gemma 10 - glad all went well for you in London. Very interesting about the too high dose! I think it's amazing that they didn't notice I was going to overstimulate and change things re dosage as we went along. 

Will be very keen to hear how things go with this cycle. Where are you going to get the scans done - would Origin still do them? Or even Mr.Heasely? Would have PM'd you about all this - but haven't worked out how to yet!! 

By the way everyone I've just noticed  I'm now a full member!!!


----------



## Dahlia

OMG!! just seen this fantastic news Mary!!!

          

          

I am SO delighted for you    

Weeza is right, you are like a ROCK on this thread!! SO pleased, take care

Dahlia xxx


----------



## Cate1976

What activities have to be avoided during IVF?  Thinking especially after EC/ET.  Obviously I'll avoid the foods that you shouldn't have while pg during the 2ww.  I've a question on one though.  I love Pate which I know is on the no no list for some reason.  I have a recipee for a mushroom one, now provided that the ingredients for it are ok, would it be ok to make and eat it?  I've worked out that loads of my fave foods are on the list of things you shouldn't have during pg.


----------



## emak

WOW just checking up on the days activities ,and have noticed a big congratulations is in order.
Mary im delighted for you and dh ,i wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy . We seem to be havin a bit of good luck at the moment here in NI  lets   it stays that way.
I,m way HAPPY tonite ,finished work at 7pm and thats me off til next weekend      (there has to be some benefits to shift work!!)
Need this wee break soooooo much ,nothing planned as yet but im sure i will find something to keep me out of trouble.
Going to a party on Saturday night with friends from work so that should be a laugh ,but dreading the day after!! Is it just me or do the rest of yous suffer terribly after a night on the vino ,the older i get the worse it is  ,maybe thats what the problem is ,im not 21 anymore and i cant handle it.LOL
Catch up with you all later.
Ema


----------



## tedette

Well done MaryC and DH!!!


----------



## betty-77

Mary - Fab news

Mrs AB - Hope the jabbing is still o.k!

Weeza82 - after reading your post i asked DH if he knew what BMS stood for - he was close but not quite there!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

With all the talk of BFP coming in 3's thought i would spread a little baby dust!!

      

Betty


----------



## Fionab

Maryc, great news!!

[fly] *   CONGRATULATIONS!!!   * [/fly]

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy...

Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary - I can't believe you've finally gotten that all elusive BFP!!!  Thank goodness a few BFPs have come our way recently - it really gives me (and all the rest of ye I'm sure!) hope.  You're probably in cloud 9 at the minute and I don't blame ya!!!!!!  Well done you!!!!!!!    

Betty  - just did my second jab and it was fine.......but I'm wondering, I have a small bruise on one side of my tummy and I did my second injection on the other side tonight, so I'm assuming I'll end up with bruises on both sides.............surely the injections will become progressively more painful because of the bruises!!!!!  Eek!!

Hope the rest of you are ok!!

Anita


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi galaxy girl

I think will ring Dr Heasley or go to Dr McFall to get scans.  Also this cycle I have to take the pill on the first day of my period so that period will come on time and not be late due to d/regging and this make sure my cycle is not delayed.

Gemma


----------



## Trishy

How annoying I just lost my post.

Anita - I found I bruised the first couple of times then by day 3 my skin seemed to stop bruising.  I made sure I chose a different spot every day and despite the bruising it never got any more painful so you will be fine.

I just got my stuff together for my pre-treatment appointment at 2.30pm tomorrow.  Finally after various phone calls (which included them telling me the drugs were free as this was my nhs try which it's not!) I managed to get a price of £109 for the drugs.  I am pleased as I was expecting it to be a lot more.  Looking forward to getting started now.


----------



## Mrs AB

Gee, Trishy that does seem quite reasonable!!!  I'm sure you're itching to get started - must be awful to start tx, have it stopped and then start again...............so, when do you start injecting?

Just goes to show how different the sexes are, I did my injection at 9.45, and then logged on to FFs to discuss the wonder of Fertility related stuff and my DH is currently sitting in the living room playing on the new X-Box he bought today......................MEN!!!!!  Arghhhhhhhh...........    He still doesn't realise that I've taken the bloody injection.  I mean, everyday without fail I have to physically give him his Vit supplement - I tried to give him a bit of responsibility at the start and trusted him to take the supplements himself - and he forgot to take them for 3 weeks!!  I was ready to draw blood..................I tell ye...............lol.......So, now I just treat him like a 3 yr old!!!!

Sorry for the rant, but sometimes I feel like I'm doing this on my own............please tell me it's not only my DH who behaves like this!!!

Anita


----------



## Trishy

OK - it's not only your DH who acts like that!!  I leave a little glass of orange juice and 3 tablets out every morning so he can take them before he leaves the house and it works! 

As for the injections go and show him your war wound and have a face like this   until he shows you sympathy!!

As it's an FET this time there are no injections...yipppeee!  I just take synarel nasal spray to d/reg and then HRT tablets to increase the lining of the womb and then ET happens in a month.  Start spray on Monday.  So should be an easy ride this time apart from the hot flushes which I hope are not as strong this time.


----------



## Mrs AB

Yeah, I think the puppy dog eyes will defo work....................might even get taken out for a nice meal if I really work it...........mmmm
Mrs AB starts dreams up ways of making her DH feel guilty...........lol


----------



## crazykate

Hiya everyone........my word you guys can talk.......took me ages and ages to catch up!!

Firstly and most importantly MARYC HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH I'm made up for you both

This will be a quickish post from me got visitors for the weekend so I won't be on much - haven't been on much cos have suffered quite a few headaches and a really bad migraine on Tuesday my sister had to come and pick me up from work as there was no way I could have driven myself home!

Had a scan on Wednesday which appears to show everything ok now started the HRT tablets.........Trishy do the side effects kick in with the first 1 or 2 tablets or was I just very warm yesterday  So another scan for me on 14th and ET on 17th April. I'm just taking a few days off and then going back to work which should be less stressful as I'm off maternity cover and back to my old job wooohoooo.

Missy - how did the scan go hun!

Anita - well done you........told you you could do it don't worry about the bruises.......... I'm plastered in them this time....but do make sure to alternate sides when injecting hun

.........oh bugger I've forgotten where everyone else is at (that's cos you've all talked so much now I've got lost  ) I know there are a few of us all cycling within a few weeks of each other!

SO to tedette, SQ, and *everyone* else take care - I'll catch up with you all on Sunday afternoon


----------



## weeza82

Good morning, 

Well, ladies, how is everyone this morning? It's a lovely bright morning and i am so pleased it's the weekend (even though I woke at 7.30am to start work at 8am   ) 

Mary and Missy, do you feel any different? Like when you wake up in the morning, just "knowing"? (Or am I romanticising it?) Oooh, how lovely, need a 3rd name there, so good luck girls  

MrsAB glad youa re doing so well on the injections   so far. I have to say my DH keeps me right about taking our pills everynight, or I would forget!!!!

crazykate, glad everything is going the right way and the scan looks promising. Enjoy your weekend with visitors. 

Trishy, so gald you are getting your stuff today, to finish this chapter      and £190 sounds very reasonable!!! You drive a hard bargain   good luck with at all again babe, fingers crossed for you   

Fiona and Cate, loving the flicky messages!!! Well impressed!!!!

Emak, enjoy your nice break from work. I totally know what you mean about not being able to handle a few jars any more!!!

Janners, how is the week from hell going?  

Mary,   adrenaline junkie!!!! If so, you bought it on yourself   (And yes, BMS was nice   

Good morning to everyone else, Tedette, Dahlia, G-girls the Gemmas, betty, Angel, Annie and everyone else. 

Hahaha, did anyone get the joke text message that goes "Someone has driven into the back of my car in one of them new skodas!!! There is cake and marzipan everywhere!!!! " I sent it to DH last night and a few minutes later got a call, "Where are you? I;m in the car now, are you hurt? what's the car like?" He hadn't scrolled on down through the message!! Ooops, one cross DH, who did see the funny side eventually


----------



## Trishy

Morning ladies!  Weeza that is so funny about the car.  Men eh!!

CrazyKate - I got bad hot flushes due to the synarel spray so I think HRT is supposed to stop them after a day or two of going on them.  I reckon my flushes were so bad last time because I was on the spray so long (13th December-3rd February) due to the Christmas break so hopefully it won't be as bad this time.  I have never done an FET before so don't know what side effects to expect from the HRT yet.  Are you having an FET this time?


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all! 

I bruised badly during my injections - even the nurses at Origin commented on it! I injected in the legs and the bruises hurt like hell. No swimming for me! It will be the same this time as Origin don't do the sniffing drugs.

Cate during the 2 week wait you are not supposed to do any lifting or vacuuming etc. Zita West recommends some days bed rest and then no stress for the rest of the time. As far as food goes I'm not sure about the pate. I will avoid caffeine and alcohol at least.

Trishy That's good news about the drugs - hope ours are as reasonable !

Gemma 10 - taking the pill sounds sensible too - HMM makes you think about whats available in NI doesn't it.

Anita my DH is exactly the same - I think the X box stuff is just a way to switch off and not stress about it. my DH was slightly more involved as I made him do the injections - couldn't force myself too! But men def. deal with it differently to woman.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Fantastic news Mary c i am so happy for you you deserve it           

Girls the only thing i did was go to bed the day i came home after ec for 3 hours then went for acupuncture pretty much carried on as usual but didnt do house work also i am a nurse but i did light duties at work.


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Joke about the skoda was good, and dh fell for it.........

Had blood test results back - 1602 and 3451 so they are doubling ok, they say everything should be ok but to keep a watch and ring if i need them....Weight lifted of my mind when they rung early this morning..................

Missy xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Great news Missy!


----------



## weeza82

Yay Missy, all going the right way    as Tescos say "Every little (bit of reassurance) helps"


----------



## MaryC

Missy, that is great news! I hope now you will be able to enjoy the full pregnant experience without tooooooo much worry!!! 

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Missy that's great.  Sometimes the worrying can make all your symptoms feel worse so hopefully now your are mentally happier your pains will subside. xx


----------



## Annie70

That's wonderful news, Missy - glad to hear it.  Hope it's the beginning of a wonderful pregnancy for you. 

This morning is hopefully my last set of injections - I have been on 5 a day.  I have been pretty stoic and dh has been a star but, please let this morning's u/s go well and all my follies be maturing well so that I can stop them all. I only bought up enough for this morning's dose, in the hopes. 

So far, ER is still on for Monday/Tuesday.  Any tips for staying calm?? We're going to a friend's house with a few other couples for a fun wine-tasting party tonight. I've said I'm on antibiotics so I'll just taste and spit, instead of gulping down and not remembering what what tasted like! 

Talking of dhs and talking their meds, dh has been so good about taking his sperm-enhancing vits. But, he keeps forgetting to take the antibiotics that our clinic gets all men to take 10 days before giving his sample.


----------



## weeza82

Annie hope the scan goes well today      enjoy your spitting wine party  

Rang Craigavon this morning to see about our review appointment. We had been told we would get a letter at the end of March for the appointment and to expect an appointment in April (I thought, well that's not too far away, I can sweat it out) but was told they are running a few months behind and while I am on the system, my appointment isn't likely to be till AUGUST   Aaaargh!!! So I rang to get a private appointment with Mr Heasley and waiting to hear back   I suppose this is the start of the waiting fun and games!!!!


----------



## GemmaC

Mary C, I am just delighted for you! So good to have another BFP on the NI tread. 

Trishy, I for one will miss all your FAB advice if you decided to take a break, but I totally understand.  Its best to be mentally relaxed as well as physically. So if we don’t hear from you all the very best.  I am so hoping we will hear good news from you in the near future. 

Gemma G10, great news all went well for you in London. Do you stay on 150iu for 10days or if this dose reduced further?  All the best with your tx.

Kate, hope the hot flushes has calmed down for you.

Missy, excellent news about your blood results, looks like things are going along nicely for you.

Well, I did my first injection last night, and like you all said it was not one bit sore! I even imagine I am feeling a few twinges in the ovary region already but it could all be in my head.
If all goes well and I get to ET stage I think I will just do as you all suggested. Take it easy but try and carry on as normal.


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks girls for your support!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

Galaxy Girl, Thanks.  It goes without saying that I'll avoid alcohol during 2ww, I love coffee but might switch to decaf.  The Pate, I'll check the ingredients carefully.  No lifting or vacuuming could be problematic as I work as a stock replenisher and have to carry clothes downstairs.  I probably carry about 5/6 kgs at a time spread over both hands (clothes are on hangers).  Another thing, DH and I are looking my parents dog while they go away, she'll be with us from beginning of September until December.  I know DH will have to clear up mess.  Will this cause problems, dog is lively Border Collie.


----------



## weeza82

HOMETIME!!!!!!!!!

So long, farewell, auf wiedhersehn, adieu.......... and all the rest.  

Hometime is here YAY!!!! Nothing exciting happening in Chez Weeza this weekend (well copious amounts of BMS!!!! Dh is loving the pre-seed (Sorry TMI!!))    These BFP's have inspired me    

Need to go to Rushmere, need some spring clothes for work, but I couldn't really be bothered going. Is it just me or is Rushmere always obscenely full of prams etc? I think it probably is just me   Might treat myself to a Costa as well......

Anyhoo, Missy and Mary, have a peaceful positive weekend, with your DH's and wee babes on board  . 

Everyone else, have a lovely weekend and wrap up for the snow tomorrow!!!!   (and me going looking about spring clothes   )

  Bye     

Weeza xx


----------



## MISSY97

SNOW Weeza are you mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GemmaC

Weeza, happy Spring Shopping! I heard that wee rumor about snow too! 

Good move trying to get a Private appointment. In the trying to conceive business August feels like a long time away.  Hope a private one comes up soon.


----------



## Trishy

Welcome to the waiting room from hell Weeza!!!  I hope you get your private appointment soon and get bumped up the list a bit.  We are here for you 

I am just back from my pre-treatment appointment at RFC with a nurse called Joanne who was lovely but didn't know what day it was and if she was coming or going!!  She suddenly realised I was scheduled to get ET on May Day week and thought for a second there were no transfers that day and my heart leapt.  Then luckily she realised it was on a Wednesday and it was the Tuesday there were no transfers happening.  I nearly committed murder!!

Anyway everything went really well and the whole schedule is so much less stressful than a full ICSI treatment with the injections again.  Also I am on Supercur spray this time and not Synarel so it will be 4 times a day rather than 2.  Nightmare!  Going to do 7am, 1pm, 7pm, 1am.  Looks like I will be even more tired than usual now!!

So that's it, last drink this weekend and then start on Monday.  She didn't seem to know if I would have a bleed before test day or not due to the HRT keeping it from coming but sort of agreed with me in the end!!  I just don't want to knicker watch the whole 2WW!

Gemma - you are so lovely.  I try my best to offer advice as everyone here has been so good to me with their advice and I felt like I knew more than the nurse today!!

I am sure I will still come online, so I don't lose all touch, but not nearly as much as I have been but it will be hard to resist!!  Probably for the best though.  Looking forward to a few days off in May just to sleep!  I am always so tired!!


----------



## EmerG

Trishy, that's good, glad things went well today. Good luck for it all. I'm raring to go, dying to get started but I only have a month to wait and I suppose its not that long!

I know what you mean about FF being addictive, I've only been on here a short while and don't post all the time but I find myself checking a few times a day to see how everyone is doing and whether they have any news! Its great though, such a brilliant resource for people like me who don't have anyone else close to them who has been through this and can give advice. Imagine what it must have been like in the days before tinternet!!!! 

have a good weekend girlies 

Emer x


----------



## Trishy

Forgot to ask the nurse today if it would be ok to carry on at the gym until ET.  I would imagine it would be fine as my ovaries are not being stimulated this time so I don't need to worry about them jiggling about and being painful and all I am doing this time is thickening the lining of the womb so surely exercise couldn't harm that.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mrs AB

Well, I think these hormones are working already....................I read the instructions that came with the wee bottle of Suprefact........did you know that they are usually prescribed for men with Prostate Cancer?!!!!     They reduce the level of testosterone in men!!!!  I defo thought my voice sounded deeper today...............lol..............I'm nervous about waking up tomorrow with a 6 o'clock shadow...............lol...............    Before you know it I'll be sprouting a pair of [email protected]!!!!!!  Well, at least then someone in my house will have a set!!!!  Meeowwwww...............

DH is getting on my nerves.............as I started to plate up for dinner I asked him what he had for lunch.........he smirked .............that obviously meant that he had nothing (again)...........so I told him it wasn't funny and started slopping his beans onto the plate..........like they did when I was at school.................he said he doesn't eat lunch...................strange then, that every time I off work and make lunch that he eats it...........................lazy f*/$*r.....................and breathe.............

How are you all tonight?

A


----------



## betty-77

Evening all and happy weekend.  I am so glad to be off work for a couple of days   this has been the week from hell.  emerg i am so jealous you are off until next weekend - enjoy yourself.  as for the drinking your not on your own there, i cannot do it anymore and when i do i suffer for it.

Mrs AB I can sympathise with you on the DH being a pain the [email protected]@.  Its not xbox in my dh case but the pc gaming. mind you recently i have been stuck to my pc usually reading this site so i can't really complain at the minute!  i hope you don't get any strange side effects....dh might not be so chilled out then!  

A lot of you all seem to be talking about taking vits and supps for you and dh.  Can anyone tell me at what point should i be considering this and where do i start finding out about what we should be taking??  i know i'm a long way of any treatment as i'm still not evening on the waiting list for ivf and then i have about a year wait (hopefully less if i can save enough to go private!!)

good luck to everyone jabbing, sniffing etc etc..................  i find it so hard to keep up with what you are all at as most of it is another language to me at the moment.

have a great weekend everyone

betty xxx


----------



## betty-77

aren't i the silly one - i think i've got a bit mixed up with names on last post - sorry but you know what i mean!!  this is perfect example of how my week has been - full of mistakes!!  my mind is truly elsewhere


----------



## janners1

Hi Girls,

My big week is over, thank goodness. Was long hard work!

Trishy thanks for being a sweetheart.....if you take a break from the board you will surely be missed, but you gotta do what is right for you.  

Weeza I am looking out my window and it is very sunny, I see no snow      On a side note, I always thought that smiley stood for 'fart'. Just the way the puff of smoke comes from behind him!! You won't for a second regret your private appointment with Doc H, that's exactly what I did and we got all our answers straight away. PS the preseed does rock!

Missy I'm so glad your numbers are doubling and everything is looking good!!!!!!!

Cate - I thought it was only cat poo you had to be careful of when preggo? Carrying 5kgs shouldn't be a problem for you, I think if you were lifting loads that made you bend over and strain you would run into difficulty. I haven't a clue why you can't eat pate!! Is there raw eggs in it or something?

Gemma well done you for getting your first injection over you!!! I'm glad it wasn't sore, hope you don't get many side effects.

Annie - oh how exciting about ER being Mon/Tues!! Good luck, you will be grand.  

Kate - sorry to read about your headaches and migraines - are these side effects or are you prone to them? Enjoy your visitors!!

Betty - I give my hubber wellman vits. After 3 months his sperm count had more than doubled, although his motility and morphology were still no good. Still, at least there was more of it!! He is still taking them and he is off the coffee. I think both these helped the count. Zinc is very important for healthy sperm. I know a lot of girls talk about the Zita West ones being good too.

OK I'm away to take the dogs on a big walk. They are having a play date with their best pal Daisy the cocker spaniel  

Have a great weekend everyone!

Jx


----------



## emak

Good morning all.
Just reading up on all of yesterdays goings on ,wow a lot to get through.
Gemma c ,glad the first jab went well ,its good to know it doesnt hurt for when its my turn 
Annie 70 -hope ur still on track for ER next week . 
Wezza thats a good idea to go for a private review thats what we have done ,have a private review on Monday with Dr T ,so hopefully that will be us on the ivf waiting list next week   .Why wait about for 5 months if u dont have too,that could be time spent on the actual waiting list.(know wot u mean bout preseed  )

Mrs AB .i hope u havent done in DH just yet  i think they are all the same i have great difficulty in getting DH to show the kind of interest and involvment that i would want him to ,he would much rather watch Topgear for the 100th time  Good luck with the meds.

Betty 77 u were asking about vits ,i have just started taking Vitafem from Zita West,ordered them on line.They are for preconception and i dont really think that u can start too early preparing your body for wot it is going to be put through what with the meds and hopefully a baba  .I also have Dh taking Zinc Ace i got them in Tesco ,his first count was lowish then his second count was 5 times greater and he was taking the vits before he had the second sa done . 
No snow yet ,just a bit of hail -so far!!
Janners do u have a cocker spaniel ,i have been after one for years ,hoping to finally get one in the summer ,they are sooooo cute.
Gonna go ,have the housework to do how exciting!!!
Hi to everyone else and good luck if you are sniffing,jabbing,testing or on a 2ww.
Ema xxx


----------



## Trishy

Well girls, I am bidding you a fond farewell (for a while anyway!) 

I won't do personals this time as I don't want to miss anyone out and there are so many different stages going on at the minute.

Thank you to everyone for your wonderful support.  It has really helped me through the whole stop/start situation I am in but now that I will be starting again on Monday I need to take time out to relax and try not to obsess and analyse every feeling and twinge of every day and unfortunately as great as this site is, it does remind you 24/7 of the situation you are going through and for me I reckon it would not help me relax as much as I should do.

I will really miss you all but will be checking my PM's and to see if I am missing any news every now and again, but probably won't be posting for a while.

Good luck to every single one of you and thank you again xx 

(I hope I have some news for you soon!  )


----------



## MISSY97

Trishy good luck with the tx....You know were we are if you need us.....

Have you ever thought about the ivf companion cd it was really useful to me and i found it really helped me to relax and chill out during the tx and helped me focus......

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/93841.html

Worth the investment!!!

     

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

Trish PM on it's way to you.

Anita, I hope you manage to get that man of yours in line soon, as I think if he doesn't get his act together his life could well be in danger once the crazy hormones kick in!!!!!!!!!!!  

Missy, I hope your feeling well. I think all your pains etc are your body changing, it's amazing how much it changes with pregnancy.

My symptoms have been so incredibly strong from the beginning of my 2ww, I have had strange pains etc but know they are my shape changing. I have a very small bump already to the point I had to buy maternity jeans today   as my own jeans were just to uncomfortable when I sat down, they were ok when standing up!!! I'm a bit nervous that there my be more than one baby as my symptoms are soooooooooooooo much stronger than when I was preg with DD. I suppose I'll just have to wait and see at my first scan, DH is now convinced it's twins!!!!

Well I hope everyone else is keeping well.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Good Luck Trishy, hope to see you back soon with a  .

Weeza, I've found the waiitng really hard at times as well.  It really hit me when I thought the wait was going to put tx at spring/summer 09 at the earliest.  My first thought was how many friends/family were going to get pg and have babies before then.  I was so relieved when Dr williamson said that DH and I could be starting tx in September of this year.

To those who find it hard to get DH/DP to take pills, I know what you mean.  DH is on prescribed medication, when he remembers to take it and even when I remind him he sometimes doesn't take them  .


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, good luck for starting tomorrow .  It will be strange to see you not posting on the board but I understand why you are doing it.

Crazykate, not long now to ET.  How are you feeling?

Missy, glad to hear that your results were good

Annie, 5 injections a day, that really is hard going.  Good luck for ER on Monday/Tuesday , the best way to keep calm is to carry on as normal without overdoing it.  I found that I was calm once I had reached the clinic, I had been so worried about traffic and getting parked that once we were there it seemed easier!

Weeza, did you get a date from Dr Heasley?  August is terrible to have to wait.

Gemmac, glad to hear that your first injection went well

Cate, the dog should be fine with you as you she will be in a routine at your house before treatment starts which will make it easier

MrsAB, glad the injections are going well.

Betty, they say that you take vitamins at least 3 months before you get pregnant or start treatment but it probably would do no harm to start taking them anytime.

Janners, I loved the idea of the dogs having a play day with their best friend!

Mary, that is really good that you have a bump, it must be reasuring for you to see that, it makes it all seem so real.

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

have agood weekend
\


----------



## betty-77

Hi ladies,

how are you all, hope you have had a great weekend.  I cant believe its snowing!  i hope it doesn't stay though - i had a car accident a few weeks ago that i'm still recovering from and i'm so nervous about driving when its icy again.

thanks for the advice on the vits - your right that you cannot start too soon so i'm going to look into it some more.

emak - good luck with your appointment tomorrow, i hope that will be you on the waiting list and another hurdle passed!

everyone elso good luck with jabbing, sniffing, waiting, being pregnant, etc etc..........

betty xxx


----------



## Dahlia

Good morning girls this bright and sunny day- how long will it last??

Why do the weekends fly in and the weeddays drag?

Trishy- sorry you wont be around as much but I totally understand and I wish you all the best for this treatment   .

MaryC- hope you are feeling well!! Really positive about the preg jeans!

Missy-glad you got reassuring news from the bloods. Hope you are well.

Annie- good luck for ER today/tomorrow-     .

Tedette- hope things are going well too for you!

Hi Weeza- hope your private appointment is soon. Waiting is a killer!! 

Hi Janners, hope this week is a little last hectic than last!

Hallo to everyone else at the moment including GemmaC, galaxygirl, Betty,Emak, Kate,Cate,Anita, Sunny and twins, Fionab,EmerG, and anyone I haven"t mentioned personally by name

Dahlia x


----------



## GemmaC

PM for you Trishy.


----------



## weeza82

Good morning everyone, I;m back.

It DID snow HAHAHAHAHAHA. All of you who thought I had gone loopy, I was right!!!!!!!!! .

Trishy, good luck for the next month, I'll miss you but you must do what you feel is right   All the best for this tx.

MaryC, how cool about having a tiny bump already!!!! When (roughly) are you due? Is it a Christmas baby?

Missy, how did you get on over the weekend? When will you be due?

Annie, good luck today for ER      will be thinking of you

Janners, glad to see your hectic week is over. I always thought that was his misty breath on that smiley rather than a fart, but I see where you are coming from!

Cate, the waiting sucks!!!! I think you just need to be careful about sudden, stressed movements, like a jerky lift or having a real go at the hoovering (Yeah right )

Dahlia, how are you getting along my dear?

Betty, DH and I are in the same waiting game. In the mean time, I decided to do some research (being a chronic googler) and now DH and I are on a raft of vits!!!! I take Marilyn Glenville Fertility+ for Women which apparently helps produce a thinker lining. What I have noticed with it is no sore boobs (until now) before AF and AF has been shorter, but heavier and more draining. 
DH is taking the Male version of Marilyn Glenville, Pycnogenol (200mg a day) and a selenium/zinc combo (helps testosterone production). The Pycnogenol helps improve morphology - Dhs 1st SA had 97% abnormal forms and his 2nd had 89% . His count and motility etc had all improved by the second SA. The only thing I can't do anything for is the darned Antisperm Antibodies 

MrsAB, how are the hormones? Is your Dh still in one piece? (Please don't hurt me...)

Emak, good luck with your appointment today  

Good morning to Fiona, Sunny, EmerG, GemmaC, crazykate, Tedette, galaxygirl and everyone else on the board.

Well, thanks for all your support and kind words about the private appointment. Got one made with Mr heasley for the 23rd of May  He is away on holidays at the start of May. Had I rang a few weeks earlier, I probably would have had the appointment by now  but that is my own procrastinating fault (and unguided trust in the NHS  , lesson learnt). I am just happy to have an appointment, feeling much less anxious now, DH even commented on it yesterday!!!!  . This was when we were in the bedroom yesterday afternoon . He then followed that by saying "Yeah, men are much more in touch with their feminine side and feelings after sex" with a saintly look on his face        Poor Dh's feelings were hurt by me laughing so hard. ooops.

So on Friday I said there was nothing going on Chez Weeza apart from ..... Sat morning DH and I were "having fun" and there was a knock on the door  It was BIL dropping off my niece for me to look after for the day WITH NO WARNING. Normally they would ring the night before but SIL 3 (DH's sister and in serious wont of a backbone and brain) wouldn't ring me for some bizarre reason. So we answered the door to BIL looking like this  . He was suitably embarrassed and chastised and I bet SIL got a b0ll0cking when he got home. However, she hasn't yet rang to apologize .

In other news, DH and I (as you can probably tell) had a weekend dedicated to BMS but my boobs are in agony!!!! Had to take my bra off yesterday afternoon. Not a good look  Was afraid of getting visitors and meeting them at the door with the girls swinging freely  (I wasn't topless BTW, I now realise, it sounds liek I was!!) Thankfully, DH and I were not popular yesterday and we had no visitors 

And finally, preseed rocks!


----------



## emak

Morning everyone ,i hope u all had a nice weekend.Mines was pretty good ,had a surprise birthday party to go to on saturday night which was surprisingly very good   and what was even better was i was feeling not too bad yesterday ,normally i have the worse hangovers !!!
Well 2day is hopefully the day dh and i get on the ivf waiting list, we have our review later with dr t ,so fingers crossed everything will go to plan  
Really hope that the snow stays away ,dont fancy the Glenshane pass during a blizzard    .
Well gonna sign off  for now.
Good luck to all .
Ema xxx


----------



## janners1

Morning everyone,

Well Weeza I looked out the window yesterday afternoon and I had to eat my forum words from Friday because it was snowing!!!!!!! It was bloody cold enough on Saturday, when I took the puppers for their play date me and Daisy's mum were freezing! So you were right  

I am OVing (I think me and you have the exact same cycle!), but me and DH are fell out and way too stubborn to make up at the minute, so this month is lost on me    Sometimes when I am OVing my boobs ACHE. Sometimes they also ache in the 2ww and get my hopes up, but mostly it happens exactly at ovulation. So it looks like you have timed your BDing perfectly!!!     

Quite rude of your SIL to drop her daughter off for babysitting without warning. How do you cope?!!!

Emak, fingers are crossed for you m'dear, I hope you get on that list. I have 2 cavalier king charles spaniels and I highly recommend them to anyone. They are absolute dotes and so well behaved. My best friend has a cocker spaniel and it is mental. A sweetheart, but mental. Although, in saying that, my friend isn't exactly the most disciplined with her....but CKC are a lot calmer of a breed. 

Trishy - good luck and stay chilled. If you miss us drop in and say hi!

Morning Dahlia, what's the craic?!! I have scheduled a week of editing and album design so it will be a much less hectic one for me! Although, had a call yesterday from a girl whose sister gave birth on Friday and they want a newborn session done immediately, so I'll be doing that in the next couple of days. I LOVE newborn sessions!

Annie, are you getting your ER today or tomorrow?

LOL Mary at you with the maternity jeans! It must make it all so real! My Gawd - twins....I can't wait to hear if it is!!!

MRSAB - is that hubby of yours still alive?? I understand where you are coming from, me and DH are mid-row at the mo and I am ignoring him because if I don't I will explode and have no control over what I say. So for his own safety I am ignoring him!

OH, Fiona, speaking of dogs. Did anyone see the program on Friday night about Keith Matthews the dog trainer in tandragee and all the naughty dogs he was trying to sort out?? It was hilarious!!!

Morning to everyone else!!!!!!
Jx


----------



## weeza82

Hey Janners, 

I wouldn't like to say I told you so.......but...... 

How do I cope with ILs.........I don't know. Ignoring them? Telling myself I am a better person than them? Venting my spleen at regular intervals? Whatever it takes   Poor Dh stuck between the 2 sides (not really he is totally on my side   ). 
FIL went to the shop on Friday and got loads of milk and bread and such provisions cos he had heard it was going to snow and we would be snowed in. He stopped with us to tell us to do the same. You should have heard him, he must have been expecting 10 feet!!! No sense of reality    

Are you and Dh still not speaking? You could try "I am so cross with you, you should give me some sperm"  or something to that effect. Or just announce "Make up sex!!!" then don't speak to him afterwards, like Monica and Chandler in Friends that time. 

We do seem to be the same cycle!!! Hey Cycle Buddy   

Would you believe Dh called me "Sperm Seeker" at the weekend? "All you want is my sperm" he said with mock outrage!!! I was speechless  

I missed the dog training program at the weekend. Was it good? I love the idea of having playdates!!! So cute!!!

Is it just me or is there a real baby boom at the minute? I have so many pressies to buy   I love hearing names of newborns, here is a selection of some recent baby names: Jake, Olivia, Sarah, Corey, Gordon, Abbey....... I am just happy when they aren't any of my names iykwim!!!! That would be so lovely photographing a new born. Aaaww.


----------



## janners1

SPERM SEEKER LOL!!!      

That reminds me of that comedy sketch show that does one of Angelina Jolie called "Womb raider" ROFLOL!!!!!!     

You must have the patience of a saint. I am v. lucky in that I have all BILs and no SILs to deal with, on both sides. Both my sisters are married and hate their husband's sisters. I have the odd 'moment' with my FIL, but he has raised two boys and has no clue about women and is very annoying at times. 

Me and DH have been fell out since Tues. I took to the spare room being all dramatic thinking he would come after me and beg me to get back in the bed, but no. And sadly I have been in the spare room since Tues. This is our longest and worst falling out in 11 years, over something pretty small to begin with that has escalated into a lot in my head. And so while I am alone in my new bedroom at night I am thinking about it and letting it brew and my rage is ever growing. I think DH senses this and is now afraid. I'm sure we will have it out and it will be over and done with soon - it definitely isn't divorce material LOL!! Problem is, I'm a huffer and I married a huffer. Huffers should never marry huffers. It makes for LOOOONG fights!     

And sex is the last thing he is getting!!

LOL about your FIL getting provisions for the snow! A girl I met on my trip from canada said she was literally snowed in this year for 2 months. Couldn't get anywhere!! I did ask her why the hell she lived there??

You gotta watch that dog prog next time. Yer man Keith is a geg. I took photos of him one time for his website, and he really is a funny character - he tries to be all mean and strict but it makes me laugh.

There is a baby boom at the mo....esp with celebs. Did you see the front of Now last week "First time mums PANIC" - LOL made me laugh!! 

Off to the gym to work out some of my rage!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls


Weeza, feeling a bit better over the weekend, pain is a little less now but in saying that i have been trying to rest a bit more to see if that will help, the test would be when i go out for the day.......The blood test results relaxed me a little still can't help worrying whether everything will be ok when we go for our scan but dh trying to keep me feeling      ............i would be due 2nd December......Xmas baby!!!! And for the snow you were right, i must apologise for calling you MAD!!!!

Mary, i have a bit of a bump or bloated belly trousers are getting tight on me too and my tops too, had to buy some a bit bigger to be comfortable and try and hide it for a while so anyone that doesn't know isn't suspicious yet!!! 

Annie hope your e/r goes well today or tomorrow!!

Kate when is your e/c?

Anita how is the side effects?

Emak - good luck today and hopefully you get on the waiting list....................

Hi to everyone else doing tx, waiting to start etc, hard to keep up with you girls at the minute.....................

Missy xx


----------



## weeza82

Yes, I read that in Now. I was somewhat unsympathetic   Ooooh, my body......oooooh, I'm old.............oooooh, shut up. 

It must be such a woman thing, not getting along. My mum doesn't really get on with her SILs either. My sis's only SIL is her best friend (My sis and her best friend married 2 brothers. Creepy) My FIL is just like the rest of the family and would argue that black was white, just for the sake of it. I don't know where DH came from   Apart from being the spit of his dad, you would swear he wasn't related to the rest of them. Must be my brilliant influence  

I can't believe you and your DH haven't spoke since Tues   It's been nearly a week!!! The deadlock is going to have to break sometime. Sleeping in separate rooms sounds very dramatic. "Huffers should never marry huffers", but like attracts like!!!! Maybe now your busy intense week is past, it will right itself  

When DH and I fall out, I will huff then he will huff with me, then I panic and start sucking up to him "I'm so sorry, don't be cross with me" and it's all over. Or if he p1sses me off by doing something stupid, like not clearing away his dinner dishes (or something equally minor) I put it in his pillow case. Eg, he is terrible for leaving receipts and letters about the kitchen when I have a perfectly organised filing system and shredder for stuff not to be kept. Every so often, I crack and it goes in his pillow case. This was most effective when we were first married and I realised I had married a mummies boy who was totally useless.  . He thought you left clothes on the floor of the bedroom and they magically re-appeared, all laundered in the cupboard by the dirty clothes fairies   I soon put that notion out of him  

Missy, you will probaly never fully relax through the pg, as it has taken so much effort and time and so longed for   Totally understandable. Take it wee steps at a time. When is your first scan? Ooooh, little bumps already, sooo exciting!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Weeza first scan is on the 18 April, will be 7wks 3 days so should see a heartbeat!!!!!!!!       

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Weeza, you have a really evil side!!!! I like it!!!! the pillow case things is great 

Missy, I'm so glad to hear you have a bump too and can't fit into your trousers either!! Not long until your scan that is soooooo exciting, 7 weeks you will see a heartbeat. When I was preg with DD I was scanned at 7 weeks and it was great, just make sure you don't photocopy any of your scan pictures as it destroys them.

Anita, I hope the hormones are OK!!  

CrazyKate, I hope your tx is going well.

Fionab, I'm sure your really looking forward to your trip, are you watching the dollar exchange rate

Janners, I hope the fight is over soon, I think to break the deadlock your going to have to play the sympathy card so maybe fake an injury from the gym or something like that, but I would agree with you on the no sex!!! Don't listen to Weeza she's just a horn ball sperm seeker!!!!!LOL  

Hi to Jofi, GemmaC, Gemma10, Betty, Trish, Glitter girl, Galaxy girl, S/Q, Dahlia, Emak, Niamh, Sunny, Cate, EmerG and anyone else I may have forgotten!!

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Dh knows when he's pushing it with me, I stick my bottom lip out and that means back off or tread very carefully.  

I know the dog won't be a problem during tx, I was thinking more of would DH have to do the feeding and mess clearing.  She's a very lively Welsh Border Collie (needs law laid down occasionally, she's still young) and has stayed with us before.  My parents came over last September, stayed with us for 4 days and then went Bed and Breakfasting round Southern Ireland before spending 2 days with us before goping back home.  They were also with us for Christmas last year.  Dog made herself at home.


----------



## MISSY97

Mary do you find you worry more when you get your bfp than on your 2ww wondering if things are going to work out..........I am terrified, just wish i could forward time at the minute, over analysing everything and reading too much!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Hi Missy,

I think you need to stop reading too much information as it will drive you crazy, by being stressed it isn't going to help the situation. I think the only attitude you can really take is if something bad is going to happen then it will happen it's out of your control!!!, just once you have taken care of yourself with rest and a reasonable diet then at least you know you have done everything you could.
I will be a high risk pregnancy like last time with DD so the 12 week rule doesn't apply with me, so all I work towards is 26 weeks because then at least if something happens the baby has a good chance of surviving.
Missy all I can say is enjoy your pregnancy, you went through soooooo much to get this far don't spoil the experience with worry and what ifs!!!! Yes there are always risks but you have no more chance than the average person of anything bad happening.
So chin up, bump out and start enjoying yourself.   

PM anytime.

Mary


----------



## janners1

Missy, I think from the second that wee embryo grips on and becomes your baby, till the day you die, you are gonna worry about it. It's nature's way, and all part and parcel of being a mum! As Mary says, try your best to enjoy pregnancy, and that will be easier as you get bigger and hear that heartbeat. When you think about what a miracle a baby is, it just blows your mind, so take it all in and enjoy every second.    

Weeza I love that you put stuff in DHs pillow!! That's funny! I usually do relent....or he does....but this time I think I am mad as hell and I can't bring myself to relent. If I went into details and told you girls the whole sorry saga of a fight I can guarantee you would all be up in arms on my behalf  

Mary - I thought my stressful week might have broke the deadlock cause I looked like poo from lack of sleep and I was at my computer every night. Thought he might feel sorry for me and bring me a cuppa or something. But no. So then I was all disappointed about that and it made it worse!

Anyway, yes it will right itself in the next couple of days. There will be a heart to heart, a hug and a promise to never huff again. 

Cate that's cool that your parents bring their dog on hols with them!! Love it! I am so doing that for my next hol!


----------



## weeza82

Re: dogs on holiday..... we bought a huge 6 man tent last year (the only time it was up was in the back yard when we got it, cos the weather was too bad all summer) and I fully intend on making the most of it this year. I got this thing, like a corkscrew that you screw into the ground and attach the dogs lead to, so the dog doesn't run round the campsite. I am taking Ruby on holidays!!!!!!!!!!!! There will be no foreign hols this year (Origin is calling  ) so camping it is. And we don't have to leave Ruby at home, what could be better (apart from the pool, the heat, etc)


----------



## Annie70

Thanks so much for your positive good wishes - I trigger tonight and ER is on Wednesday morning.  Had a bad scare on Sat morning for my 4th scan when they said that my follies were maturing too slowly and that I risked not having enough just to transfer 3 as planned.  I will forever hate that technician! Went home in a state, blubbering! But, they upped my dose (had 8 injections per day for the past 2 days, say no more) and today had another scan.  It went well - my poor follies are engaged in a total sprint finish, so both me and the doc were happy campers.  Thank God!!  

I do feel like a milk cow at the moment, though but a very upbeat one!

Janners - thought of you last Friday when I headed to the gym.  I just didn't feel myself and I couldn't do the same weights as I normally do.  So, between now and ET, I'm just going to do cardio. Your standoff sounds tense - maybe you need an American or a Canadian third party to suggest a talk about talks sometime soon?? 

MaryC - your scenario gives me such hope about having a second little one.  I hope it all works out for you!   When will you know if it's twins or not?

Weeza - My dh also thinks that, if he hangs clothes on the floor, that they reappear in his wardrobe clean and fresh.  I went on strike and left his clothes lying there (w/o saying anything) and they stayed there for more than 3 months before he noticed them!!

Kate - you were sort of on the same schedule as me - what's happening with EC?

Missy - hope you can relax.  I know that is easier said than done but stressing does not help your wee'un.  Are you still off work? 

Fionab - sun is out today and tomorrow will be 13 degrees! All the world and their granny (me included!) were posing in sunglasses on café terraces on Sunday.  There is still snow in my backyard but half of it has melted.  Newspapers are talking about another scorcher of a summer so things looking good for your trip next month!

Hi Dahlia, Anita, Emma, Gemma and all the rest of youse!!


----------



## MaryC

OMG Annie, your post has sent me into shock on two levels!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1: You having to have 8 injections a day, god love you chicken! you must look like you've done a few rounds with Mike Tyson!!

2: Your DH leaving the clothes there for 3 months, I would have murdered him by then, you must have the patience of a saint!

I really hope the rest of your tx goes smoothly, no more nasty scares!    

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Well, I'm still alive......................just.

I'm ready to be sectioned.................everything DH says and does annoys me..................especially when he chopped down our 30ft tree.....................I was livid..............ready to kill dead things....................he didn't tell me and thought it would be funny to see how long it would take for me to realise that he'd cut it down..................strangely it took 2 days!!!!  Anyway, I phoned him and said that I hoped the neighbours took him to court and hung up!!!!!  What a bizarre chick I'm turning into!!!!     I'm slightly concerned - I'm really not having any side affects.................well, if you ignore the fact that I've turned into a looney tune but no headaches, hot flushes, chest hair etc. etc.......lol

Mary - you're showing already?!!  Oh dear..........lol    You gonna be a 'big moma'??!!!!!

Annie - good luck for ET on Wednesday..........  

Janners - hurry up and have 'make-up  ' for goodness sake!!!!

Missy - enjoy this special time - it'll be over before you know it!!!

Hi Weeza - pillowcase?!!  Fabulous!!!!  The next time DH leaves his stinky winky knickers on the bathroom floor I know exactly where to put them!!!  

Hi to Kate/Jofi/Dahlia and .........and..........erm..............I've just realised that I'm now suffering from memory loss..............bloody injections................

Anita


----------



## crazykate

Hiya 

Annie, Missy, MaryC, Fionab and everyone elso who was asking my ET on 17th April.  Proynova HRT Tabs at the moment and a daily injection in the tum of Suprefact.

Trishy the nurse at Origin told me that I would not know until test day this time as the HRT tablets and the pessary stop any bleeding - hope this helps.

GalaxyGirl - why you not injecting in your tum?  It would be a lot easier and less painful me thinks...........

ANITA............I told you............oh bugger, I can't remember what I was gonna say there........flaming injections............  .  I was beginning to think it was just me who was having memory loss!!!  Jabs will make you psycho too hun hang in there!


----------



## janners1

Mrs AB said:


> no headaches, hot flushes, chest hair etc. etc.......lol


----------



## weeza82

Good morning folks, 

Annie, glad everything turned out ok in the end but I feel so much for you having to do 8 injections a day . I hope you have a nice relaxing week planned to give the ER and ET the best chance.     As for your DH leaving his clothes for 3 months, well done you!!!!! A woman after my own heart   I used to tell DH if he wanted to be waited on hand and foot, he should have stayed with his mummy.  

MrsAB, you are doing well, no homicides yet   I would have killed him for cutting down a big tree as well, so well done you for not. When we were building our house, my FIL cut down a row of ash trees (that was the land boundary and supposed to stay according to the planning service) without telling us cos he thought it would look better without them. I couldn't speak to him for a week.   

Janners, has truce been called yet? 

Crazykate, hope the injections are going well for you  

Good morning to everyone else, MaryC, Missy, Sunny, Trishy, Cate, Galaxygirl, Angel, Dahlia, Tedette, Holly and everyone else. 

Does anyone watch Skins? Is Chris dead? Aaaahhhh.


----------



## janners1

MORNIN'!!!!!!

I write this with a slightly ill feeling in my stomach because this morning is HT day and we are doing a 'challenge'. Please god don't let me faint/throw up again!!!!      

Annie, you poor thing - 8 injections a day? WOW!! Least things are going the way you want them to and you are all set for ER tomorrow. Best of luck for that!

Weeza I am so jealous of you going camping with your dog. I so wanna get a tent and go camping. My dogs would love it!

Kate, not long till 17th April! It'll fly in!

Well there's no truce here yet. Although he is now back to trying to chat to me without addressing the issue. IE he wants me to forget about it and go on as normal. He went out and bought me a McFlurry last night and tried to tell me an amusing story about Sonny causing a man to fall off his bike round the lakes. I didn't eat the McFlurry and I ignored the story. Harsh and childish, yes? But I am still mad, so I am holding out for him to grow a pair and apologise.

In the meantime, it is great for my training because I am working out all my frustrations at the gym!! Annie did you find that the injections have lowered your strength/motivation??


----------



## GemmaC

Well ladies, I had my mid way scan this morning and all seems to be going ok.  Said I had a good number of eggs (no number given) and that my womb lining looked good.  Its great to be at the half way point now with the injections.

Kate, you have the same ET date as me all being well. What date would that mean we have to test, 30April/1May?

Annie, ouch! You poor thing having all those injections. Your wee belly/thigh must look black and blue. Good job its not bikini season. All the best for your forthcoming EC&ET! Hope those wee eggs keep growing.

MrsAB, glad you are symptoms free so far…..    Thankfully I had no real side effects on the spray either.

Big hello to Weeza, Janners, MaryC, Missy, Cate, Betty, Fiona, Emer and everyone else!


----------



## crazykate

Hiya Gemma - test date 1st May in the morning for me


----------



## weeza82

Hey, 

Gemma, glad to hear your scan went well and you are now halfway through. Good luck to you and Kate    

Janners, you are so stubborn   Your DH comes with a McFlurry olive branch and a funny story to break the ice and you ignore him!!! I don't know whether to be impressed at your resilience or cyber-smack some sense into you!!! Maybe if you had reacted to the story and McFlurry, he would have went on to apologise? Have fun with HT. Hope you don't faint/barf    

Annie, hope all has gone well for ER today


----------



## emak

HI everyone ,how are u all?
The review appointment went well yesterday and i am now  on the ivf waiting list.Yipeeee.  
Dr T said to wait about a fortnight before ringing rfc to see where i stand on the list (admin) but i swear to god i dont think there is any chance i could wait that long,im sooooooo impatient .I want to know NOW
Mrs AB and Janners
I am glad to see that no murders have been commited over the weekend ,men can really be a big pain in the butt ,but just remember no swimmers no baba,Someone has gonna make the first move!!!!!!  
Janners ur starting to worry me a bit about the cocker spaniel ,thats a few people that have told me they can be a bit overly excitable.Still want one though ,think i will hold out to see when we will be starting treatment as a new puppy would take up a lot of my time and if we are running up to rfc a fair bit it just wouldnt be the right time.But me thinks that i puppy will be in this house before ivf/baby.
My weeks hols is fast approaching the end   .2 more days left ,getting depressed thinking bout it so i wont. 
Hi to everyone i havent mentioned by name ,hope u are all doing fine and all the treatments are doing as they should.
See ya Ema xxxx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone, hope you are well

Weeza, dont watch Skins sorry  . Tent sounds fun. Like you will be holidaying at home this year , heres hoping for the weather!!PS I agree with you on the preseed  

Janners- I always give in first after a fall out. You a doing well with the freeze out. Good luck at gym!! 

Thinking of you Annie- hope all ok  

Glad your scan went well Gemma and hope things are good with you too Kate.

Anita- good luck with the jabs, you are doing great with the humour. I could write a book on my DHs bad habits...!! 

Emak- enjoy your last sunny day off. Glad the appointment went well with Dr T.

Hallo also to Mary, Miss, Trishy,Fionab,Cate, Tedette, Galaxy girl, S/Q and everyone else

Should hopefully get schedule in tomorrows post then all will seems real  . 

Dahlia x


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Emak 

Just out of curiosity how long did Dr T say the waiting list was........


Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Gemma should have said well done on the scan, all coming along well...

Missyxx


----------



## janners1

Hi Ladies,

I didn't puke or faint. Woohoo!!   

I can tell you all that a McFlurry and a funny story is not gonna cut it after what has went down. What I would like is for him to seriously grow a pair and come home saying "I'm sorry, it wasn't on". Instead, he is trying to make me forget about that fact that I'm waiting on an explanation and apology. This is his usual ploy and works without fail every time, because I'm usually a sap. But this time...I am holding out for the conversation. And he WILL say those words to me. No matter how long it takes! Hell, he made me miss BMS this month, so he will just wait a full month for sex now. (And I will do a LOT of exercise to take my mind off my sex ban LOL!!!).

Gemma, brill news on your scan! Glad that everything is going well for you.

Ema - WHOOHOO to being on the IVF list!!!!! That's great news.    As for the dogs - yes springers and cockers are hyper little dogs and need a lot of exercise. They calm down after 2-3 years though...!! But - oh my are they GORGEOUS! My best friend has a chocolate brown cocker spaniel and she is just so beautiful I could take her home.  I got my first dog because I was so craving being a mum and I wasn't getting pregnant at all, so along came Buddy. He is the best company and always available for a snuggle! My new dog, Sonny, not so much. He is hyper and smelly (always farting - ugh) and destructive...I'm sure he will calm down....some day....LOL!

Dahlia what is with all you ladies giving in after a fight LOL!!! I'm a stubborn pig!!


----------



## emak

Hi Missy ,Dr T wouldnt commit to saying about the wait just told me to ring the rfc to find out ,which i have just done(told ye i couldnt wait) ,the western board waiting list for ivf is between 4 and 7 months ,which is happy days as i know some of the boards are looking like 2 years. 
Also put our name on the private list but hope that our nhs go comes up first ,just a waiting game now.
See ya Ema


----------



## Dahlia

janners1 said:


> Dahlia what is with all you ladies giving in after a fight LOL!!! I'm a stubborn pig!!


You are just right Janners! 

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

Janners, well done on not puking or fainting. I have to say I'm with Dahlia. I am a total sap and usually give in first,unless it's a serious warcrime. Good on you for holding out for an apology and inflicting a sex ban. You are a stronger person than I am. Kudos. 

Ema, dogs are brilliant, no 2 ways about it   We had a black and white cocker spaniel well before I was married and he was fantastic, but unfortunatley he got hit on the road. He was the most loveable wee dog but hard to train. Our current dog is a black lab and was much easier to house train. The spaniel wasn't even a year old when he died so I don't know what he would have been like all grown up, but as a pup he had endless energy. Our dog seems to sleep all the time. She gets out for a big run in the evening when we get home and then potters about the house, playing with us. Then at 9pm, she will lie down and sleep. She snores so badly as well!!!! As for farting, Ruby doesn't do too many smelly ones, but noisy ones instead. She will jump up onto the sofa and 1 will escape like a wee squeak and it really surprises her EVERY TIME!!!   She turns round looking to know where the noise came from   Jeremy Clarkson once said "how can you trust an animal that is surprised by its own farts?"    Having said all that, i wouldn't be without her......cuddles on tap, company when you are on your own, definitely worth it  
BTW what I really meant to say is YAY you're on the list   .


----------



## Annie70

Hope you get your schedule, Dahlia!

Girls, I am black and blue from the jabs but it's over so I'm just gonna count my blessings. Plus, today is a no-injection day! Naa, naa! Trigger last night has made me really nauseous. I'm not working today and was planning on some basic cardio in the gym this morning but will wait till my head stops turning.

Janners - It's in the gym that I first noticed that I wasn't myself after starting stims.  The weights were really an issue. At first, because I'm stubborn, I just took them down a level but it was still really hard and I would finish shaking. So, no more weights for me till after beta.  Are you going to go to the gym with dh and then ignore him?

Weeza - I really was fed-up with dh - that's why I left the clothes on the floor for 3 months.  I am kind so I did hoover conscientiously round them though. Worst was that when he did finally noticed them and put them in the washing basket, then I exploded.   After playing it so cool for 3 months?

Any ladies who have done ER - can they let me know how painful it was and what meds you got?


----------



## janners1

Annie - yeah you are just right. If it is having you shake like that you are as well just cutting it out altogether till you feel yourself again. I find every little thing your body feels becomes magnified in the gym - like the week after I OV I literally have no energy and my strength does go down. I think it might be because of the change in hormones. Funny, cause when I have my period I am quite energetic. But imagine what your body is going through at the minute with all those shots you are taking!!    

DH has been at the gym the whole week - I've seen him there but ignored him!! 

Good luck for tomorrow   

Weeza LOL about Ruby farting. Sonny's are silent but deadly. I don't know what it is, maybe I have him off the puppy food too soon. But he is the same size as Buddy at 6 months old! Buddy snores soooo loudly as well. I am sleeping right above them now and it's all I can hear when I go to bed! It amazes me how much dogs can sleep!

Ema between 4 and 7 months is great! That's a lot shorter than I would have imagined as well.

I have ate two caramel krispie squares since I got home - those things are sooo nice with a cuppa tea, but so so sweet. Anyone tried the new kitkat moments things??


----------



## Dahlia

janners1 said:


> I have ate two caramel krispie squares since I got home - those things are sooo nice with a cuppa tea, but so so sweet. Anyone tried the new kitkat moments things??


Yum haven"t tried the new kitkat things but will look out for them

Treated myself to 2 homemade pancakes with maple syrup ( not homemeade by me though!) this morning. Going to go out for long walk this evening to walk it off though


----------



## crazykate

Hiya Annie I'll take it that ER and EC are one in the same thing    I had sedation on the morning which was controlled by an anaesthetist and didn't feel a thing (and the machine was broke that day they had to do it manually) I think a pessary was inserted afterwards for pain relief but I'm not quite sure as I was out of it a bit! No other meds though.  Do make sure and drink plenty of water etc you still need to be aware of OHSS.  It kicked in for me after EC..........

Good luck hun wish you all the very best     

Dahalia - great news that your schedule will be here soon are you excited about getting started?

Ema - fab news the waiting list time should fly in for you - which board are you under?


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

Well I went to Victoria Square today with my friend, I wasn't really very impressed. The architecture of the place is very nice but there aren't that many shops open which was disappointing. I don't think I'll be going back there in a hurry!!!
We had a lovely lunch though in Cafe Vaudeville which made up for it a bit.

Janners, I'm sooooo impressed by your resilience to stand your ground and not give in to DH, I will sort things out quickly with DH if it's minor but if it's big he gets it with both barrels!!!  I'm glad that at least you have HT to keep you going!!!!
I see from your profile info that your starting ICSI very soon, so you have decided to go ahead with tx before going back to America?
Provided your talking to DH by them of course!!!! 

Annie, I'm so glad to hear your injections have stopped now. 

Kate, your tx is moving along very quickly, it will be no time until ET.   

Dahlia, I'm sure you can't wait to get your hands on that schedule at long last and get going with your tx.

Anita, that DH of your does know how to push your buttons......... quite funny really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Emak, great news that your on the list now and even better that it's not very long!

GemmaC, I'm so delighted your scan went well lets hope everything continues to go to plan and you get your BFP at the end of it all.

Hi to everyone else.

Mary


----------



## emak

Hey Crazykate ,i come under the western board ,which appears to have the shortest wait thankfully.I
think it is all wrong how these waiting lists are done ,as i feel its unfair that i will possibly get my nhs treatment a lot sooner than someone belonging to another board who maybe already waiting a year or so.I am not complaining as it means less waiting for us ,but totally rubbish if u belong to another board.

When did the rules change about the number of cycles you get on the nhs?One just isnt enough ,was reading on the internet a debate that took place in Stormont back in October bout ivf wiating lists and the amount of free cycles and most of our wonderful politicans LOL   agreed that one wasnt enough and that they were looking into the service that was being provided in NI ,so hopefully things might change for the better  
In Scotland they get 3 cycles and the gov over there are currently looking to increase that to 5 cycles,so we are really being short changed over ere.
Me thinks that we should all lobby our overpaid politcians to sort things out for us.
Thats me wee rant over with ,just realised that shameless is on tonite ,i just love that show ,think its hilliarious.
See ya and good luck everyone.
Ema xxxx


----------



## betty-77

Hi everyone,

i'm rather pleased with myself tonight as i went to weight watchers and after a few weeks of statying the same i finally lost another 2lbs  

Emak - congrats on getting onto the waiting list you must feel chuffed.  i also read that debate from stormont last year and agree it is ridiculous that we are treated so differently.  i have to say though i know little to nothing about politics and the like so i wouldn't have a clue how to get the politicians to fight our case!   As for the waiting list, it is frustrating that different health boards have just a difference in waiting lists, but just feel lucky that you are in one of the better ones!  

Weeza, i'm with you on the baby boom - i've just been told a family member has had twins today - she will now have 4 children all in nappies - am i a really bad person for continuously feeling jealous of people having babies?? 


Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well

betty xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Missy it is so hard not to worry i kept saying when i have my scan i will stop worrying then i moved it to 12 weeks and kept going Mary there are 2 babies i know who survived from23 weeks in the Royal. so its good the age is dropping.  The whole time is so worrying every time i went for a scan i worried convinced something would be wrong i was lucky because in the ulster hospital they see mums pregnant with twins fortnightly for scans so that was reasuring.  They say enjoy your pregnancy because it goes fast.


----------



## janners1

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2008-04-07-er-final-season_N.htm

WEEZA - DEVASTATED!!!!!!!!!!! Kovac will be out of our lives forever


----------



## janners1

Mary I think I should update my sig to read "have paid deposit can't make decision don't know what the heck to do!"

I'm supposed to call Origin when I get my period. Ugh, I just don't know. Maybe I just need more time to believe that I need ICSI in the first place.

Betty good for you re: the weight loss. I think that's the key - sticking with it even on the weeks when your weight doesn't move. My wee sis is in and out of weightwatchers a few times a year, but she never sticks to it once she reaches that plateau. You Rock!!

I'm away to watch how to look good naked. It always makes me want to buff my skin and put fake tan on!!!


----------



## janners1

Hey - it changed my word on me!!! I wrote weight-watchers!!!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Betty:  Coping with friends/family having babies was tough for me as well.  The IF really hit me the weekend before my Nieces 1st birthday last October and I was down until about end January.  Being jealous of friends having babies is natural.  I've said to all my friends that have had babies since DH and I started ttc that I'm leased for them but wish I could be among them and I know that makes me sound jealous, they've all said it's not jealous but natural.

Janner:  Weight-watchers has a rude word in the middle which is why it gets changed.

Emak:  So pleased you're on the list for tx.  Dr Williamson told DH and I that Western Board fund 7 cycles a month and where DH and I were when we went on back in February put us at getting letter to say we've reached to in July.


----------



## janners1

t-watchers is a bad word??!


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza, forgot to say my parents have a corkscrew shaped thing which they ut in the ground to attach their dog's chain to when they're away to stop her going for unscheduled walks.  Am going to ask them to bring it with them for when we have her.

Janners: the word in the middle of weight watchers is ****.


----------



## Cate1976

Swap the i in twit for an a and you'll see why weightwatchers gets changed.  That gives me an idea for a game to see which legit words get changed due to containg rude words.

S****horpe:  Town in Lincolnshire

Cockermouth:  Town in Cumbria

That's just 2, there's loads more.


----------



## Cate1976

The town in Lincolnshire is Scun-thorpe


----------



## janners1

LOL Cate I am thick!!


----------



## betty-77

lol - don't worry janners it took me a while too


----------



## Mrs AB

My, my - such rudeness!!!!  Janners - I'm not even commenting on your blonde moment!!!   

I was feeling a little better today - no ridiculous outbursts but you never know what tomorrow may bring.........a third nipp!e perhaps....................I should really stop reading the side affects part of me medication, cos my imagination is really running riot.................lol

How is everyone this evening?

A


----------



## weeza82

Good morning everyone, 

Janners, how did you not know that   I heard that last week   . What will i do without ER? I will have to buy the box sets and watch them, from way back in the good old days of Doug and Carol, Peter Benton, Romano etc....... How much is the deposit for Origin? I'm thinking "could pay the deposit and keep saving......... then go for tx", after our appointment with Mr Heasley of course. Any truce yet

Cate, what's the town in Cumbria? I had noticed that weight-watchers gets changed but thanks for explaining why   

MrsAB, glad you are feeling a bit more level. What other side effects does it state?

Betty, congrats on the weight loss. Used to go to weight-watchers but got out of the habit   That is unreal, 4 kids in nappies.   It's not unnatural to fell jealous of people and babies, I actually seem to have a checklist and scale about how jealous I should be ir. Are they older than me, have they any children already, are they married longer than me, have they been together longer than DH etc. If they tick the yes box for all those questions, it's like "Ok, I am really happy for you, genuinely  " but if it's no to all those questions, it's huge, I have a tantrum to DH about the unjustness of it all    iykwim

Mary, I have heard so many mixed reports about Victoria Square. My cousin does the PR for it (and Rushmere) and swears there is no-where like it on Earth   Hmmmmm, you keep telling yourself that love. 

Emak, I can't believe Scotland might get 5 cycles. That would be amazing. Can you imagine the difference 3 cycles would make to us. If you were going to lobby the Assembly, I think Iris Robinson is the one to go to. My dad works in the health service and apparently if you want something done you go to her. How you would approach her, I don't know. It certainly is something worth thinking about, and I would be all on for it. 

Annie hope you are doin well     

Good morning to everyone else, Missy, Dahlia, Sunny, Tedette, Trishy, Holly and everyone else.


----------



## janners1

I didn't know - I just found out from Perez last night. I should have guessed though  

They BETTER leave Abby and Luka happy. 

Do you think Sam and Tony are gonna get it on? There's been some flirting and lingering looks between those two lately.

Weeza I can't remember how much the deposit is? We gave them £800 but I think that was the first appointment, our blood tests and the deposit.

I am exactly the same with my happiness checklist. I haven't had a meltdown in a while, but last year it seemed like everyone who got preggo didn't deserve it (in my head) and this prompted a tantrum and some crying from me. DH used to be afraid to tell me people were preggo. People getting pregnant without planning it, or getting pregnant their first month off the pill and acting all surprised like they thought it would take a year or more. Now I see all those people not getting full enjoyment from their babies because they hadn't planned on parenthood changing their lives so much and they are juggling babies and home and work and telling me to 'take my time' and 'enjoy myself first'. I know when my baby comes I will be ready and I will enjoy it soooo much, that has given me peace!

I want to go to V Square - but someone told me it is all designer shops. Is this true? Rushmere is OK during the week, but at the weekend watch your shins!!!! Someone WILL run over you with their buggy!!

LOL Anita at your imagined side effects - third nipple indeed!!

There's no truce yet. And now he is away for two nights. I'm gonna have to lead the conversation when he comes home I think. And that makes it much worse for him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

I want Luka to be happy, but she needs a SLAP   . How many men does the woman need to destroy? First she had the lovely Carter, then there were many men inbetween and now back to Luka. Grrrrrrr.  . Yes, there is definitely "vrizzzon" between Sam and Gates lately, is her son away to boarding school?) but I missed the end of last weeks, was Sam annoyed at Abbie after she confesses about rehab and if so why?

My Dh got the same about telling me about pg's. He didn't tell me about his cousins wife last year for nearly a month, bless him. They were married 6 weeks before us and are the oddest, rarest couple   , I mean really odd!! SIL1 actually said "she is lucky she found someone to take her!". Riiiiiiiight, cos we are all just waiting fot the first man to come along and propose, feck true love and happiness, lets not be left on the shelf     Well, anyhoo, back to the point, at this point it was Christmas 2006 and we had been trying since April 2006 and the reality had hit me like a wrecking ball and this just totally broke me into pieces for the first time  

About my checklist as well, I have 2 friends (well, Dh's mates other halves, so I am obliged to be friendly) who both recently announced "unplanned" pg's. Neither are married yet, 1 set only MET a year and a half ago. Neither have somewhere to live etc etc the list goes on. BUT (and this is quite crucial to my scale) 1 set will have been together 2 years by the time the cild arrives, the other set will have been together 3 years by the time the child arrives, which equals 5 years between them, which is exactly HALF of the length of time Dh and I are together (10 and a half years by then). So this just goes RIGHT OFF THE SCALE  . See where I'm going here??

Sorry for that demented rant. I realise I sound like a total madwoman (no change there then  )

I usually go to Rushmere on a Friday afternoon after work and it is LETHAL  . Buggy wars. And you always meet someone (who probably hasn't scored well on The Scale) and have to coo obligingly over their baby and kids and bleurgh. (BTW having a stressy day in work which seems to be manifesting itself here!!!)

ON a more positive note, does anyone remember the Wine Gums ad with the wee Scottish man dancing and the bagpipes dancing  at the end he goes "hoots mon, there's a joose, loose, aboot this hoose!!!"? I saw it on TV the other night for the first time in years. Laughed so hard......


----------



## emak

Morning everyone,hope u are all feeling fine.
Wezza i also saw the ad last night ,v.funny indeed.   .I know what u mean about friends/family all getting pg,its a hard one to take.Since dh and i started ttc i have had my 2 sil have 3 kids between them ,and 4 of my pals have all had babas in the past 12 months including my b friend ,which was the hardest one on me ,but i have the most adorable little godson  who i love to bits.
Betty well done at weighwatchers  ,i  am a lifelong member myself,tend to struggle with the weight ,but for some strange reason   i seem to have gone off chocolate ,cakes and all the sweet fattening stuff that i usually crave at night,which is good as i would like to lose 1/2 a stone before i start treatment ,guess i better start the power walking.
Janners i was thinking of going to v square ,but i also heard that a lot of shops havent opened yet ,so i think i will hold on a bit (im skint also)  
Hows everyone going with all the treatments ? saying a   for u all that you all get a BFP.
Catch up with all your craic later.
Ema xxx


----------



## janners1

LOL Weeza I think your rants and your scale are brilliant!!!!!!!! LOL about meeting people at Rushmere who never score well on the scale - so true!! That's why I avoid it unless it is during the week when no-one else is around!

That scottish ad is hilarious, I love it! 

Ema I am also completely skint at the mo so there's no point in me going anywhere near V Square! My straighteners died so I had to buy new ones and I bought the GHD iv mini styler. It came yesterday (ebay rocks) and it's brilliant. You can make perfect curls or really straight, far easier than the normal size straighteners. However, now I am skint.


----------



## weeza82

Ooooh Janners, you updated your signature. Might update mine too (to what though) Where is your DH going to see the urologist at? I posted new thread in the male factors board today about Antisperm anitbodies. No replies yet  

Do you know what I find frustrating, is when people who got pg round the time you started and are now ready to drop their second one. What is with that ?? I am like "OH COME ON!!!!!!! FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!! COULD SOMEONE THROW ME A FRIKKING BONE HERE"


Happily the Apprentice is on tonight. Music lessons will be over and it will be dark, so I can legitimately get into my jammies to watch it, washed down with a glass of Vino de WKD Bleu.  

DH rang earlier, giving off cos I elbowed him in the eye last night while I was sleeping and now he has a bit of a shiner Oooops


----------



## janners1

I thought I should incase people thought I was just hanging around here wasting time!!    

Dh has been referred to Hillsborough private clinic with doc Thompson. I do agree with his decision, it will give him peace of mind to at least have an investigation done before we carry on. I would love it if they found a treatable cause, but I'm sure that's wishful thinking.

I will let you know how he gets on. Might be worthwhile your DH having an appointment there for advice on the antibodies?

LOL about you elbowing your poor DH!! You must sleep very soundly! 

I kwym about people on their second kids. That has happened to me quite a bit. I have also just this second found out about someone we are friends with being preggo. And they are SO OFF THE SCALE!!!!!!!!! Here's me and Dh frickin' living like saints, exercise, healthy food, no coffee, no drink and then the two most unhealthy people we know get up the duff without even trying. Why is it so hard to accept the 'off the scale' announcements?

I'm with you on watching the Apprentice in my jammies. It's boot camp circuits tonight so I shall go to that and get straight in my jammies after my shower and have a new kitkat moment with my cuppa tea. No DH to ignore tonight either, so it is all good! 

Sonny is humping Buddy - should I be worried


----------



## weeza82

Sonny & Buddy, nah, I wouldn't be worried. My bro's dog Amber humps my sis's dog Sam. They are brother and sister. Creepy. 

I like that, rating people. I often feel like slapping people who are off the scale. Dh and I aren't too good with the total healthy living. He still smokes (tried and failed there), I still drink coffee and we do have the occasional drink. Not every night, not total winos. 

Might mention to DH about that clinic....... I want to hear if there is any options with ASAs. SOmeone mentioned antibiotics, someone else said it was straight to ICSI. But you get rid of them in the IUI wash and the rest is still acceptable (well, to me anyway, but I'm easy  ). Don't know.


----------



## janners1

LOL - what would happen if we DID slap everyone who was off the scale and told us they were preggo?     

Do you think you will be referred for IUI then?


----------



## weeza82

If we did slap everyone who told us they were pg, especially the off the scales, eventually, someone would slap us right back , but as I would have started it first, I would have to have the last word and the whole thing would descend into chaos and carnage. 

As for IUI, don't know, just guessing now. Curse you google *shakes fist* for making it too easy to find all sorts of things out, leading to predictive diagnosis. IUI appeals to me more at the minute than ICSI, but better chances with ICSI. Really don't know.


----------



## MaryC

Hi girls,

I just wanted to pop by and say hi, nothing much report. I saw my GP this morning and got my due date, 6th December although I know it will be here by November going by my last pregnancy!!

Weeza, I love the pregnancy scale you have thought up!! Your DH must think your nuts  but then again maybe that's what floats his boat as he married you!!! I was happy for the vast majority of people we knew who got pregnant except for *ONE*!!!!!!!
This girl who is married to me DH's cousin is so scheming and manipulative but I don't think anyone really cops on to it!!! I used to rant on to DH about her all the time!! This is her second marriage, the first marriage she bought her wedding dress before she was even engaged or even nearly engaged to her then boyfriend, she told me all this as if it was normal. She said one days she was going past a bridal shop and saw the dress she wanted so went in and tried it on, then called her mum to meet her at the shop so she could see it and then bought it there and then. She Lent up marrying the poor boyfriend, surprise surprise!!! it was a shot gun wedding!!!! and apparently her dad practically marched the boyfriend up the aisle of the church  He left her fairly soon after the baby was born and had been seeing someone else who he is still with, which is about 10 years now!! Anyone else I would have sympathy for in that situation but not her as she brought it all on herself!!!
Her current husband my Dh's cousin is a lovely guy, he interviewed her for a job that's how they met. She told me that when she saw him she new she wanted him and I think set about getting him, she is really a quite insincere person and very fake to your face but I don't think anyone else sees this. Anyway when she started going out with him she told me how she wanted a baby and it was going to be a girl and she had the name and all picked, she spoke of this child as if it was already born  They did marry in the end and she got preg within a month or so I was so sick as it was like all her scheming had paid off. The only thing was firstly her SIL robbed her baby name as she had a baby girl before there child was born and then she went on to have a boy, I was sooooooo delighted!! So I think I am justified in not being tooooo happy about that pregnancy announcement!!

Anyway sorry about the rant!

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Weeza - poor DH with the shiner!!!  I'm forever elbowing and punching my DH in the ribs because of his night-time shenanigans - and I'm not talking rumpy-pumpy either...............he grinds his teeth, snores, kicks his legs and makes horsey noises.................half the time I don't know whether to scream at him/pet him or give him an apple....................lol 

The side effects of DR are usually menopausal - hot flushes/headaches etc. but thankfully I haven't experienced any yet...................well, other than the chest hair and third nipple..............

To set the record straight, Victoria Square is fabulous dahlings................I'm going back for second helpings at the weekend - House of Frazer is Tres Chic!!!

A


----------



## Cate1976

Town in Cumbria is Cockermouth (first 4 letters are short for male hen). Hope that explains it.

DH and I were at the support group that's been started in Omagh. Found out acouple of things. He once spent 3.5 hours telling our amazing senior leader how he feels about our situation and then confessed that he had to go out of the room on Sunday to have a . Our friend was in church with her daughter's family who have a six week old. I wasn't upset and was holding the baby with a smile on my face. For me, that shows how far I've come in coming to terms with needing IVF. I was down from October until end January/Beginning of February.

Our church website is in the process of being re done but our senior leader has his own website and his personality comes through on it. http://www.living thegospelofgrace.com.


----------



## weeza82

Morning and a warning...... Feeling ever so irrational today and ready to bite  Does anyone else get hormonal on the 2ww? Came home last night and FIL had dumped a pile of grass cuttings from all the ILs lawns in the field beside our house. There is nothing new with this, they have always done it. BUT I flipped last night and declared that all I wanted was to look out my own window and not have to look at everyone elses rotten decaying lawn cuttings and I was off to deliver it back to its owners. DH promised me would sort it soon, so that pleased me. Then this morning, I saw it again and raging homicidal thoughts towards ILs came rushing back. 

MaryC, the girl you know is such a schemer. I would have laughed in her face for having a boy and her SIL using her name!!!! She sounds a lot like my "friend" who we all believe planned her pg so her wedding could be bought foward to this year. every week something new about that story comes to light. Apparently at my sis's wedding in Dec, she told a mate it was a wonder she hhadn't been "caught out" as she hardly ever remembered to take her Pill. (I wish I had a chin-stroking smiley).

Excellent news from the GP. Missy is due the 2nd or the 4th od Dec if I remember rightly. Did you DD come early?

MrsAB, my DH is a terrible snorer and kicks like a mule when he is falling asleep. But petting him or giving him an apple , that is way too funny. His eye hasn't really blackened at all, he is just winding me.

Cate, glad the meeting went well. How many people were there? Glad you are feeling a lot more positive now, you can really tell in your posts 

2 of the nephews were up last night and 1 admitted to picking the daffodils out of our garden. But I made a big deal out of it (for a laugh) and wrote "Thief" backwards across his forhead in blue biro, so when he looked in the mirror, it read correctly . His ma wasn't amused but he and his brother thought it was hilarious. That'll teach them for nicking my daffs!!!!

WHo watched the APprentice last night?


----------



## janners1

Hi Weeza - please don't bite me    

I watched the Apprentice. Doesn't Kevin look like Matt Lucas doing a sketch of someone posh?!!! It fascinates me how much he looks like Matt Lucas, I couldn't take my eyes off him last night. GOOD CHOICE Sir Alan in the person you fired. I thought it should be that person 5 minutes into the show. Worst leadership ever. 

Mary what a sneaky little girl she is. She is definitely off Weeza's scale!!!

I do wanna have a neb round House of Fraser - I went to the one in Dundrum and quite liked it. 

Cate - you are definitely more upbeat and it is noticable in your posts! This is great - you have had a tough start to the year, but it just takes a bit of time to dust yourself off and get going again. I absolutely love getting a wee nurse of a baby! In that regard my job rocks because I get to meet the cutest babies all the time!! Had a look at your minister's website, it is really good. He needs a cool picture of himself on there though!!

I was mortified in spin class yesterday. I was telling HT that I wanted to look like Jessica Alba or Jessica Beil when we were training. So then in spin the next day he got all hyper and started shouting at me during a hill climb "Come on get up that hill or you won't look like Jessica Beil, I googled her and she is really fit, COME ON JESSICA". Cue EVERYONE looking at me, me going many shades of purple and giving HT the look of death. Argh!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Feeling a bit more rational now. 

The Apprentice - Ian was USELESS. But, Kevin/Daffyd/Matt Lucas being posh was near the top as well. Why didn't any of them just go with English food, sausages/mash, fish/chips, pies etc Something that is impossible to get wrong. I can't believe that they used Dolmio and still cocked up the spag bol. Ridiculously brilliant   What baffles me every week, is that when they are in the cars going to these various places, they seem to do very little. Why not be on the phone, sourcing, establishing prices, marketing, anything?   And also every week, why not ring a business (laundry last week, etc) and get their price list and work from there?? Next week is a photography one in a shopping centre. You'll love it Janners. 

Is your HT not about 18? I thought he would have known who Jessicas Biel and ALba were?


----------



## janners1

LOL, you would actually think Kevin is being that posh for a laugh. He can't be for real!! I mean, who the frick, in 2 days, thinks they can pull off a full Italian menu. When I saw the teaser last week and they were making pizzas I thought "genius", they did pizzas - how easy is that?! But then when I saw yer man coming up with the full menu, soup, spaghetti, carbonara, pizzas!!! Madness!! Do none of them watch Ramsey's kitchen nightmares? Keep it simple using fresh local ingredients you dummies!

I was shouting at the telly for them to do English food, so easy and everyone likes it.

The thing that amazes me is that they are supposed to be so smart and business savvy and yet you find yourself watching the tv appalled at the bad business decisions they are making! The laundry was brilliant  - 5k for a load of washing LOL!!

HT is indeed 18, methinks 18 year olds probably know better who Rihanna and the Sugababes are...can't believe he googled them how mortifying.


----------



## weeza82

They didn't even make the pizzas themselves, they bought them in Tescos.


----------



## weeza82

Bored, bored, bored, bored, bored, bored, bored, bored etc. 

Vay quiet today in work. Spent a while on Bebo, nosying at other people pages and seeing what the goss is. 

Someone in the fluorescent cubicle farm hell of an office is eating a Chicken and Mushroom Pot Noodle for their lunch. Gonna Barf.


----------



## Annie70

Hi ladies,

Had EC yesterday - went really smoothly. Not much pain, just pressure - good because I only had mild sedation. Got 9 eggs out of 11 follies. Am now awaiting the dreaded  to hear how many fertilised.  

Of course, I managed to spoil my day by having 2 fainting seizures because of v. low blood pressure. First, when they had to put my IV in for the 3rd time (I have very small, elusive veins). Second, when all was over, had done my time in recovery, and dh and I were with the nurse about to get first progesterone shot.  I don't know what happened to my blood pressure - it's normally low but the nurse said that it just stopped circulating.  Dh and the nurse together couldn't lift me from the floor as I was like jelly. So, they kept me in for several hours because, even after eating, my b/p stubbornly refused to rise to their satisfaction.  

I was so frustrated because the actual important part, EC, had gone well - I was in great, flying form. Instead, I ended up spending my afternoon lying listening to other women moan during their EC (not fun) beside a beeping b/p machine and reading the only magazine they had - Martha Stewart's Thanksgiving magazine!! 

Feeling better today though...


----------



## weeza82

Hey Annie, good to hear EC went so well. 11 eggs is great    that the phone call is good. So having got through EC you had a bit of drama!!!! Glad you are feeling better now, but hope you are resting in the meantime


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

how are you all today?

Annie- 11 eggs is fantastic!! Hope you are recovering well today, you put in a time of it yesterday . Like you I have small veins too that disappear altogether when I get cold . I always look away though...Good luck for the phone call, I am sure you are on tenderhooks

Weeza- yes I too am irrational on the 2ww big time. One time I was SO fed up with DHs clothes lying on the floor I threw them out the window into the garden. Felt much better afterwards..

Cate- you sound a lot happier in your posts,Its only natural to get down about it.



janners1 said:


> I was mortified in spin class yesterday. I was telling HT that I wanted to look like Jessica Alba or Jessica Beil when we were training. So then in spin the next day he got all hyper and started shouting at me during a hill climb "Come on get up that hill or you won't look like Jessica Beil, I googled her and she is really fit, COME ON JESSICA". Cue EVERYONE looking at me, me going many shades of purple and giving HT the look of death. Argh!!!!!!


    I would have died too!!

Mary- November/December doesn"t seem that far away, hope you are well

Anita- loved the comment about the apples! Bit like that in our house too!!

Got schedule and due to start next wednesday so keen to get started now.

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

Dahlia, you sound like a woman after my own heart   Great that you got your schedule at last. It will fly in till Wed. IN the meantime, you should take th eopportunity to do everything you won't be able to do once you've started


----------



## janners1

OMG Heat mag has an Apprentice lookalike feature and it has Kevin and Daffyd side by side, they are so alike LOL!

Alex and Ethan Hawk - yeah they are alike. Sir Alan and Teddy Ruxpin LOL!!     

Dahlia fab news about you getting your schedule. LOL about you throwing DHs clothes into the garden - I LOVE it!!!!!!! 

Annie 9 eggs is just great and I am thinking happy fertilisation thoughts for you     

Very unfortunate that your BP dropped like that after ER and you were stuck reading Martha Stewart Thanksgiving magazine! Poor you!!

Weeza pot noodles are the devils food so I do sympathise with you having to stick the whiff of that on your lunch hour.


----------



## GemmaC

Hi All, 

I am finishing up work tomorrow for two weeks. I have my final scan on Sunday.  So all being well I will be in for EC on Tue and ET on Thur.  
Unfortunately I don’t have e-mail access at home.  At some stage I will try and get an internet café somewhere and send a quick post to keep you updated.  

Annie, 9 eggs, that is excellent! I hope they dont keep you waiting to long for the call.  

Wishing each of you the very best at what ever stage you are at. 

GemmaC


----------



## EmerG

Hi girls, 

AF arrived today so by my reckoning that will mean me starting tx on 1st May. Is anyone else going to be starting around the same time? 

Well done Annie, sounds like you had a nightmare yesterday but good result, fingers crossed for you for good news from them soon xx


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,hope u are all keeping fine.
Annie70 great EC went well and that there wasnt much pain ,wow 9 eggs thats happy days will say a    that everything else goes to plan. 

Dahlia ,looks like its all systems go for you now,will be thinking of you   How soon in advance do you get the schedule before you start treatment?

Gemmac keeping everything crossed for your EC and ET next week , how are the nerves holding out?I think i would be a bit of a nitemare to be around as im a real wee worrier ,think im gonna have to calm myself down a bit before i start.  .Good idea taking a couple of weeks off to yourself ,i am back at work tomorrow after being off for a week.
Didnt get up to much but really enjoyed my lie-ins.
Wezza hope ur not too bored at work,sure it must be close to clocking off time  .
Quick question have any of you been for acupuncture? Was thinking off giving it a go but i am unsure as to when u start .Is it before u start treatment or at what stage during treatment? Also can u recommend anyone preferably in the North west .

Watched the film run fat boy run the other night ,really quite funny,would recommend it   
Really cant believe that my hols is over ,that week just flew in, but dont they always when your off.
Nothing else to report just waiting for the letter from rfc to confirm im on the waiting list, any ideas how long that takes?

Mrs Ab and janners hope things are a little bit better with them men of yours   ,and hows the 3rd nipple looking
Catch up soon
Ema  xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Janners, I thought there was a picture of Brendan on his website, you might have to look though as it's not on the homepage.


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

Weeza, I think you need to go with Janners to her boot camp class to work out all that aggression you have!! 

Annie, I'm delighted you got 9 eggs I hope they all fertilize for you. I hope your feeling better after your fainting spree, that's one way of getting sympathy from your DH!!!!!!! 

Anita dear, if you think Victoria Sq is fabulous you really need to get out more..................House of Fraser is nice but nothing really special.......................but then again you are compairing it to Dromore so you probably thought you had died and gone to heaven when you got there............LOL     DID I tell you it's lovely to have you back on the thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Janners, that's really funny about your HT in spin class, he has the measure of you!!! I think he has a wee MRS ROBINSON style crush on you!!! 

Missy, what's your due date?

I hope everyone else is keeping well today.
Mary


----------



## crazykate

Emerg - good luck hun will be thinking of you enjoy your 2 weeks off and rest plenty.

Dahlia good things getting going for you too - wednesday won't be long coming round!

Annie - sorry you had such a bad time after EC 9 is great praying they all fertilize for you   

Anita - did you have to get a special bra made for that 3rd nipple  

Kate


----------



## Mrs AB

Girls - if I thought my imaginery third nipple was going to be getting so much attention, I wouldn't have bothered!!!!  But seeing as some of you have enquired - it's doing ok...................might even give it a pet name....................

Mary luv, in case you've forgotten, I'm not originally from the sticks.................I'm a city girl.................Belfast city to be exact............ ...............I admit Vic Sq ain't Harrods but it's a vast improvement on Castlecourt!!!!!  Glad to see you're so happy to see me back..................to continue our slanging matches.....................I see that you've decided to ignore my 'big moma' comment..............lol

I'm assuming that not everyone gets side effects when Down-Regging?  And if so, when do they start?  I'm not feelin' anything here!!!  Well, I've been a little tired...................but that's not a side effect, is it?  

Annie - 9 eggs is good................I spoke to an Embryologist at Origins and she said they like to see about 10 eggs - so you're defo on track chick!!!

How's the rest of you nutters!

A


----------



## Cate1976

Good to hear from you Mrs AB.  

I'm ok.  Doing some research this evening as I'm hoping to get feedback from the issues I raised at my appraisal in work last week tomorrow.  Normally work Wednesday but swapped this week so I could go to the support group meeting.  Am hoping that compromise can be reached on at least some of them.


----------



## lufcgirl

hi,just having a quick look and saw emak's post asking about accupuncture, i had this from two months prior to treatment and the whole way through,resulted in a bfp and dd is now 11 months old.i would also say the accupuncture had a lot to do with me getting bfp as i had three previous treatments with no accupuncture resulting in one ectopic pregnancy and two bfn! i had also better grading of my eggs.dont know if any of you ladies have tried foresight for hair annalysis,it also helped (i was desperate so tried everything as that was to be our last attempt of ivf) you send a sample of your hair to them and then they give a vitamin programme for you and dh,we also did this three months prior to treatment.


----------



## weeza82

Morning, 

It's Friday         

So happy it's the weekend!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well today. I was late for work again this morning. I hadn't realised the car needed defrosting until I was actually sitting in it duh!!!  My eyes hadn't cracked open enough to see the frost on the windscreen!!!!!

Going visiting a new babby this afternoon. Actually quite excited!!!! I had been putting it off for a long time (the child is 8 weeks old now) as I was totally jealous of his mummy.   Not proud of it, but I was. She had what I wanted. But now, I am all happy to get a cuddle off the wee man   

In other news, the youth group I volunteer for has it's parents night/prizegiving next Friday night. We were practicing last night. The primary school girls were on stage singing and some of them couldn't stand still at all. One had her hands down her trousers and another one kept lifting up her t-shirt and showing us all what was there  . If you didn't laugh you would cry!!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Annie good news about 9 eggs hope you are lucky with fertilisation and e/t.............

Mary my due date is 2nd December!!

Missy xx


----------



## weeza82

Yikes. Just been online shopping for all our supplements, Marilyn Glenville male + female, pycnogenol and preseed. Have spent nearly £250    AT least this is one thing I don't have to hide from DH   , i was supposed to do it at the start of the week and he has nagged me all week about it  

Missy, 1 week till your scan, I'm sure you are excited   Any nausea yet? 

Mary it mustn't be long to your scan then, the week after? 

Annie, how are you holding up?


----------



## EmerG

weeza, where do you shop online for the supplements? Dh has run out of his Wellman supply, I usually buy the 3 for 2 in Boots, which seems to last forages considering that he forgets to take them if I donm't remind/nag him, so it might be a good opportunity to change to the Marilyn Glenville ones if they are better. 

Not that there will be much time for it to work before our tx in May, but it wouldn't do any harm!


----------



## weeza82

EmerG, I get the Marilyn Glenville ones through her website (well, it directs you onto a purchasing website). It's £150 for a 3 month supply of both the male + female versions. Not cheap, but worth it  . The 3 month supply of Pynogenol was another £80!!!

If your DH is already on the Wellmans, you should be in good stead already for Tx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

thanks for the good wishes, it really is appreciated 



emak said:


> Dahlia ,looks like its all systems go for you now,will be thinking of you   How soon in advance do you get the schedule before you start treatment?
> 
> Ema xxx


1 weeks notice before first visit/collect drugs etc.

Not sure if you are still in work GemmaC-best of luck to you for next wee while.

Great you are starting soon EmerG



weeza82 said:


> Dahlia, you sound like a woman after my own heart  Great that you got your schedule at last. It will fly in till Wed. IN the meantime, you should take th eopportunity to do everything you won't be able to do once you've started
> 
> It will be a busy weekend Weeza
> 
> Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

ps any news Annie, hope all well with you


----------



## EmerG

great Weeza thanks. 

Have a great weekend everyone! 

Emer


----------



## Cate1976

Got feedback from my appraisal this evening.  She went as far as having another manager in the room who was writing everything down because of what I'd said during appraisal.  I'm happy enough with the situation now.


----------



## Annie70

Girls, fingers crossed for me tomorrow. Thanks for your good wishes. I really appreciate it. 
We were really happy that eight of our eggs fertilised but I don't know sizes or grades or anything.  I only know that they survived their first night and are cleaving well. Our clinic doesn't say more till ET. But, I know that they recommend freezing nothing less than good 6-cell embies. What do RVH and/or Origin recommend?

Such a lovely thought, that, as of tomorrow, I'll have three wee lodgers.


----------



## emak

Annie ,brill news what with 8 eggs fertilized   ,im sure u and dh are delighted .I will keep u in my    that eveything goes to plan for ET.
Girls im not going mad sitting on the internet at 4 am ,im at work and this is a lot more interesting than what im supposed to be doing.   cant wait til 7 am so i can get home to my lovely warm bed.
Hope u are all having a good weekend ,im stuck in work til Monday morning ,then when all u gals are getting up to start ur week im finishing up !!!!! LOL
Hi to everyone in the middle of tx ,hope all goes well,thinking of u.
Gonna go its my BREAK TIME .
See ya Ema xxx


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

Annie I'm so delighted that soooooo many of your eggs fertilized, top of the class!!!!   I hope the ET goes well and all your lodgers settle in for the long haul. It's actually strange to hear of someone having an ET so soon after there EC, it seems like everyone in NI has had to be put on hold with over stimulation!!!! I think maybe they are using the NI girls as guinea pigs!!

Weeza, I can't believe you spend so much money on vitamins etc! 

Anita, regarding the BIG MOMA comment!!! Big Moma I think will be a major understatement!! I won't be as big as a house more like a hotel!!!   

I've had a lovely day today, I went to Newcastle and collected shells on the beach with DD and DH, it was really beautiful there today with the sun shining. Then had a lovely lunch over looking the sea. I'm heading to the waterfront tonight to see comedian Frankie Boyle, he's the very witty Scottish guy from TV program 'Mock the week' (in case no-one knew who he was!!)

I hope your all having a nice weekend.

Mary


----------



## blue ribbon

hi girls 
i wrote a couple of weeks back about not getting my af i am now 3 weeks late and still no sign of it appearing. meant to be starting ivf this month and i have to contact the rfc on the first day of my af, when i went to the rfc(for my bloods to be taken )on the 1st of this month i told them that i haven't had my af since the 23th feb and i was really anxious they say if it doesn't arrive by near the end of the month to ring them.
Girls i am really worried as i don't know what way this will affect me now.  As u are all aware why is it when u have waited soooooo long to reach the top of the list and then this is to happen!!!!
any advice girls !!!!!!!!!!
i am normally every 30 days and this is the first time this has happened i have done 3 tests and all -ve so i don't know what is going on i do not feel stressed or worried about anything only this.


----------



## Cate1976

Is there any chance that you've got natural BFP but have 'low rising' levels of the hormone which pee sticks detect??  That would be my first thought.


----------



## crazykate

Blue Ribbon - sometimes the ol BMS can bring af on! Can the Royal not give you something to bring it on for you hun? Maybe you're stressing is causing it to be late  Sending an AF dance your way

[fly]              [/fly]

How's everyone else? - I'm sitting in the garden on my laptop can't see a flaming thing cos the sun shining down on the screen 

Scan for me at 8am tomorrow then ET on thursday can't believe how quickly it's come around this time!


----------



## blue ribbon

hi girls thanks for the advice i think i will ring the rfc tommorrow and ask what they think and take it from there, however when i asked the last time they said that they will only give me something if it was months late!!!!
i just hope and  that it dosen't affect me for this april cycle and if so will they allow me to wait until next months af arrrives to start treatment. What do u think


----------



## Cate1976

Dr Traub told me that having sex in the 2/3 days before AF is due can delay it.  I'd not heard that before but it does make sense.  Last October/November DH nad I had sex the day before AF was due and she didn't turn up on due date, didn't turn up until 2 days late which was just long enough for me to get hopes up that big miracle had happened.  AF was due on the friday and no sign by the Sunday so I asked my senior leader's wife to pray and she was lovely and said not to get my hopes up (I was grinning like a Cheshire cat at this point).  I was gutted when AF turned up that night.  Now DH knows no sex less that 3 days before AF is due.


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,how u all keeping?

Blue ribbon ,nice to see u back.happy days  being on top of the list for tx,who knows maybe   u wont even need it what with AF not putting in an appearance.Hope u manage to get sorted out with the rfc.
Crazykate looks like its all happening for u this week  wishing u lots of luck for ET.Its about time we had another BFP posted on the board  

Last shift tonite ,thank god cause im feeling exhausted.Lets hope the sun stays shining the next couple of days , nothing worse than sleeping during the very few nice days we have!!!!
Hi to all the rest of u chicks.
Ema xxx


----------



## shaz2

hey blue ribbon, would u not consider getting your doctor to send u over to ward 5 for wee blood test?? some times your levels can be low that a urine sample cant pick up a pregnancy!! dont get your hopes all built up though cause its jus one possibility...  ,

hows everyone else doing??

xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Just wanted to check in and wish all the girls going for e/t this week the best of luck, i think there is 3 of yous, crazykate and i cannot remember who the others are!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Annie70

Missy/Mary - hope all is still going well??

I had my 3 wee embryos transferred yesterday, Saturday: they were 3-dayers, 1x9-cell, 2x8-cell.  We were delighted that they were all top quality. Now starts the tww!!  Can you believe that my beta is to be on ds's birthday?  I am extremely breathless and dog tired.  I wasn't told to be on bed rest but I have no energy to do anything.  Is this all normal?  

Good luck this week CrazyKate - how are you stimming so far?

Hello to the rest of youse - sorry about lack of personal messages but my brain cells are about the only place that haven't been stimulated..


----------



## weeza82

Good Monday Morning to you all!!!

Annie, fabulous news about the 3 lodgers!!!! Absolutely fantastic    I hope you have a relaxing and positive 2ww. Are you taking anytime off? DH's rellies from Guelph were over yesterday and had a nice afternoon with them. I get on really well with his uncle and we had great crack sitting int he garden gassing away!!! Ooooh, and Dh landed home with a Century 21 DVD about buying farms in Manitoba!!! Can you believe it? Sorely tempted........ but highly unlikely!!!

Crazykate, your ET seems to have snuck up very very quick!!!       for Thursday. How did your scan go? Hope all went well. 

Blueribbon, BMS brings on AF in my case....... I would definitely push for a blood test as some of the rest has said, (Hopefully you wouldn't need to proceed any further then   )

MaryC/Big Momma, how are you? Any nausea yet?  How long till  your first scan? How was Frankie Boyle? He cracks me up? That was a 3 month supply of supplements BTW, not quite as bad!!!! It is really just so we feel like we are doing something to help the cause rather than sitting on our backsides, so we buy supplements at 3 fortunes!!!! 

Missy, how are you? Is your scan this week?   

Janners, where are you? Have you and DH called truce yet

Emak, I don't know how you cope with shifts!!! Enjoy your time off. 

EmerG hope the info was good, I seen this somewhere as well...
‘Getting Pregnant Faster’ (12 week Boost Your Fertility Programme) 
18th April (Fri), 7pm - 9pm 
Tower Hotel, 
Whitestown Way, Tallaght, Dublin. 
For more information and for ticket details please click the link below:
www.marilynglenville.com/GettingPregnant.pdf
Or call: 04586 5575 or Email: [email protected]

Don't know if anyone would be interested or not.....

Dahlia hope you had a wild and decadent last weekend before tx     

Morning to Mrs AB, Fiona, Shaz, Cate, Sunny, Trishy and everyone else  

Well, Friday afternoon I went visiting a new baby and didn't get to hold him  , my womb was twanging/glowing/in overdrive and I didn't get a cuddle   He is lovely though. I just wanted a cuddle    

It was very quiet Chez Weeza over the weekend. Sat in most of the weekend as I was WRECKED. So tired. Fell asleep on the sofa on Sat afternoon and still went to bed at 11pm   Went for a nice meal with my sis and her DH and a friend last night, which was lovely. Found out that half the girls on a hen party I'm going on in a few weeks are pg, including the bride-to-be (she is the controversial one, regular readers will know    )  . That will be fun. 

At the risk of sounding llike a 2ww diary writer   My boobs are killing me. Not even funny. They have been like this since last week. I have to take it easy going down stairs so they don't jig about as much (I have a fairly reasonable pair   ) or hold them if there is nobody about!!!!!     AF isn't due till this coming weekend!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Well just a quick post from me

Scan didn't go as expected this morning    lining still not thick enough need another 1.5mm so they have upped HRT tabs to 2 3 times a day!  Another scan next monday and ET next Thursday!


----------



## weeza82

Hey Crazykate, 

Sorry the scan didn't go as well as you had hoped, but at least they are able to do something about it now and hopefully all will be well enough to go ahead next week       I think Annie had a similar issue last week?


----------



## Annie70

CrazyKate - I have been downing organic raspberry leaf tea since starting stims to build up my lining.  They said it was a bit thin at my first u/s.  I think because I bled/spotted a lot during my BCP downregging. I swear by the stuff as RE said my lining was great and thick for ET.  But, you have to stop by ET as it can cause uterine contractions.

Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

OMG I am sooooooo tired all the time, I just can't seem to shake it off!!!

Annie, maybe your so tired because the embs are settling in and you'll get your BFP in a couple of weeks!! Let's hope so!

Weeza, Frankie Boyle was brilliant I would strongly recommend going to see him if he comes back again, so funny I was crying!! DH and I were a bit nervous because when we got there our seats were front row right in front of the mic about 4 feet away from it. Thankfully he didn't pick on me, DH got a little bit but to be honest he had so much choice of odd looking people in the audience we probably looked too 'normal'!!!!!
A farm in Manitoba!! Where is Manitoba??

Kate, that is really disappointing about your scan but at least you won't be put off for too long.

Janners, I hope you have managed to bring that DH of yours into line!!!! 

I was really annoyed my nice maternity jeans that I bought from Next were washed yesterday, 40degrees and inside out and the die ran really really badly, so beware when getting your maternity jeans from Next!!! Anyway I had to take them back this morning and now I have to try and find another comfortable pair, getting nice maternity jeans is a real pain in the  

Well I hope everyone else is keeping well,

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Annie and Weeza doing ok, still worrying a wee bit but it must be a bit normal as i waited so long for his. Don't think i will stop until i have my lo in my arms...... Will probably settle for about a day or 2 after the scan on friday lol.  

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey Mary 

Just wanted to say i know what you mean about feeling tired all the time, i am the same.........

Have you had any other symptoms yet, i have been having terrible nausea the last week and heartburn is awful??

Oh BTW Kate sorry to hear your scan didn't go to plan but at least you have another date to work to now, it will work out ok in the end!!!       


Missy xx


----------



## weeza82

Hey Mary, 

A fella in work was at Frankie Boyle on Sat night as well and he said he was brilliant. Must go sometime. 

Manitoba is in Canada, right in the middle   Sorely tempted but not realistic. If we sold the farm from under FILs feet, we could go and have a huge farm!!!! But then the ILs might not speak to us (Oh no!!!) 

A girl in work was giving off about nice maternity clothes as well. I always thought there was loads of stuff out there, but apparently not. I will be fecked when it's my turn then!!!! I have difficulty enough getting clothes long enough for me as it is!!! There is nothing worse when jeans wash badly. They didn't ruin anything else did they?

Hey Missy, worrying is only natural!!! I hope both your DHs (Mary as well) are spoiling you rotten while you are both so tired  

Our youth group had it's annual Church service yesterday afternoon, but the minister seemed a bit far away, not really concentrating. He rushed off, quite emotional after the service. It turned out his wife (who was 36 weeks pg with no. 2) was in hospital , not very well and they had talked about doing a C-section yesterday. After the first hymn, he got a text saying they were bringing her to theatre then!!!!! How he managed to get through the rest of the service, I don't know. But all turned out well and they now have a second son, both are doing well


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, surely the promise of the ILs not talking to you again is reason enough to move tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Missy, my (.)(.) are beyond sore but then they have been since early into my 2ww! they were never anywhere near this bad when I was preg with DD!!! They are so bad I have to hold them now when going anywhere near a bump in the road when in the car, obviously not when I'm driving!!! 
I keep getting pains in my side but I know that that's my muscles moving and stretching!! thank god not sickness didn't have any with DD either so I hope it stays that way.

I hope your nausea passes soon!

Mary


----------



## angel83

Hiya Mary

Can i just ask how early into the 2WW

And also did you have sore (.)(.)'s b4 every AF anyway.

Sorry to just ask that.


----------



## MaryC

Hi Angel,

I didn't really get too many symptoms before AF, sometimes a little (.)(.) tenderness but not sore and some stomach bloating but not even every month just the odd month.
My (.)(.) I think were sore from day one of my 2ww this time and actually seem to be getting worse all the time, my hormones were very high during 2ww also as my moods would swing very easily. Thankfully my moods settled down very quickly!!!!!

How are you getting on

Mary


----------



## angel83

pretty good Mary

And im delighted for you BFP - It has given me loads of positive vibes.


----------



## Annie70

Weeza - if you think that Dungannon is the back end of beyond, then don't go to Manitoba!  At the risk of staying friends with the ILs, don't do it! Your symptoms sounds promising, girlie!!! Do you normally have sore boobs in the run-up to AF?  I'm taking the next few days off. I'm desperately seeking someone to give me my daily progesterone injection after Saturday when dh and ds skip off to visit the ILs for 2 weeks. It's intramuscular, and huge (pfnarr, pfnarr!) and my few friends who know that we are doing IVF won't touch it. Going round to the health clinic to beg.  Weekends will be difficult.

Will have to keep my eye open for this Frankie Boyle fella.  I love comedy - we have a great comedy festival on every summer here and I always go to the Irish nights. Last year, dh got severely heckled by Arlan O'Hanlon (Dougal from Father Ted) - nearly fell off the chair laughing at his embarrassment.  Serves him right for buying front row tickets for us.

Missy/Mary - glad things are still going well.  Think positive Mary, nausea means that the little one is still thriving. Missy - I think it will take a while for the reality to kick in and for you to feel this one is a sticker.  And, I'm sure it is!


----------



## MaryC

Hi Annie, 

I thought you would be a master at injecting by now but sometimes if their really big it can be scary. I'm on injections now everyday for the duration of my pregnancy, but their fine!
What is Beta? is it test day?
They really seem to take good care of you over in Canada, the tx seems alot for intense than in NI. Are you having a standard level of ftx care or something special?

Go see Frankie Boyle if you get a chance, he's Scottish by the way. Actually the warm up comedian for him was a Canadian guy called Tony Law, he was really crap!!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

OK........ it's no use.   I am missing you all far too much!!   I knew I would crack sooner or later!!

I am now on day 8 of d/reg spray and luckily no side effects yet apart from starting to get a little tired but I am always tired anyway so hard to know.   Only bummer is I am on Supercur this time so my life is based around sniffing 4 times a day so you don't really get a chance to get your mind off the treatment.  Hence being away from FF seems pointless!  That's my excuse and I am sticking with it!!   I will try to only post every now and again but it's too lonely doing it all alone   so I may come on every now and again to say hello!  If that's ok?? 

Glad everyone seems to be in fairly good form but I can't quite keep track of you all so apologies for only a very few personals.

Mary and Missy - I am still so excited for you! Mary those maternity jeans are so attractive with the nice elastic that comes to under your armpits!!   But yes they are supposed to be comfy and that's all that matters.  I went shopping at the weekend and every top I tried on made me look 6 months pregnant!!  Nice if I was but not so nice as I just looked fat instead!!

Crazy Kate - I am sure you are really annoyed but I would try not to worry too much, it's just a wee delay to get you in the best possible state for ET and it is better to do that than go ahead with ET now and for the lining to be too thin.  I start HRT tomorrow week so may well end up in the same boat as you but it's better to be safe than sorry.  Hang in there, not long now.

Annie - fingers crossed for you.  Can't believe you get 3 put back, what a baby bump that would be!! You would definitely win in the 'Big Moma' stakes!!  I am really   for you.  Take it easy.

Weeza and Janners - trusting you are both as mental as ever! 

Everyone else - hello again and glad to see you are all as mad as each other!!


----------



## weeza82

Annie, the rodeos and Winter Fair at the exhibition Centre in Brandon really caught my imagination   , just like the Balmoral Show   I love the whole idea of small town life and the farming wouldn't bother me. Missing my family and friends would be the issue though. Is your DH canadian? 
As for sore boobs, they can be sore, usually a good indication as to how bad AF is going to be, in which case, I'm doomed this month     But since I started the Marilyn Glenville vits, they haven't been sore   Who knows. But they have been sore since last Sat (ov'd on Fri)   

I would never get seats int he front row of a comedy show, to afraid of being heckled and picked on   but it's always funny when it happens to everyone else   

YAY        Trishy's back!!!!!! Hey honey, how is it going? How long were you away from us? glad d/r is so far so good. How is Elvis? I know what you mean about tops in shops, I always think, "Wow, if I was pg, I could wear this and be so fashionable   but I'm not and I don't need to be starting any rumours, so I'll put the top back"


----------



## MaryC

Trish, you junkie I knew you'd have to get your fix!!!!   Although I must say you lasted longer than I thought you would!! 

I'm glad any nasty side effects are staying away during d/reg!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Heh Weeza.  Thanks for the warm welcome back!!  I was away from you for 9 days - far too long!!  I will try not to become addicted again but it's hard when my Mum keeps asking what is going on with everyone on 'that website of yours!'

Elvis is not bad but cut his foot really badly in the river yesterday - you can see some white sinew which is gross.  Tried to play vet and strapped it up but he ate it off twice so had to give up.  Last time it happened he needed stitches so I will see how it goes until Saturday then take him to the vet if it's not healed by then.  He's my little brave soldier though and getting up in the settee and looking at me like   so he knows I won't tell him to get down!!

Yes there are so many big tops in the perfect style for maternity that I could wear them afterwards too but I reckons the trousers would be the problem.  I saw maternity tights in Tescos the other day - must be sooo attractive!

Oh I phoned the hospital today just to keep on their back about my place on the nhs list and it is now 2/3 months away so happy days!    I know I should be more positive for this try but realistically I need the nhs to fall back on it and I really could do without more of a wait than necessary.  

I know I have asked this before but if I fall pregnant now does that mean I will get frozen at the top of the nhs list until I want baby number 2 then they will take me more or less straight away without waiting?


----------



## Trishy

Mary - the thought of you being able to say 'I told you so' made me stubborn enough to stay away for this long but I couldn't take it any more!!!  I'm not very good at this am I??!!!  So are you betting a baby bump already?  Have you told any family/friends yet?


----------



## MaryC

Trish,

I told quite a few people they day I found out, I don't know how people keep exciting news like pregnancy a secret for three months   The people I told though would be people that would be told if I had a miscarriage so there was no point in keeping it from them!! Won't be able to keep it from everyone else for much longer if this bump keeps growing!!!!!

I'm delighted to hear Tesco have maternity tights as very few places do them!! I'm stocking up for the cold autumn months!!

Poor Elvis, I would die if anything happened to my Poppy! you know what a baby she is!!!! actually I think I would die of shock at the thought of her being active in a river!!! 

On the subject of maternity clothing, Bumps + Babies in Newry are quite good and reasonable prices. I got nice maternity jeans there for £20!!

Well I better head and finish cooking dinner!

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Hallo everyone,

Welcome back Trishy, yes this site is SO addictive- 9 days is a good stretch though!


Trishy said:


> H
> 
> I know I have asked this before but if I fall pregnant now does that mean I will get frozen at the top of the nhs list until I want baby number 2 then they will take me more or less straight away without waiting?


Not sure about this. There was another girl on the site though trying for no.2 so hopefully some-one will be able to answer.

Weeza- that was some post this morning. You must have had your coffee early  Hope the sore (.) (.) are a good sign  

Crazykate- sorry to read about the ET being put back a week.  . At least you are being monitored nice and closely..

Mary and Missy-glad you are doing well. Good luck with the jeans!!

Hi Angel,Annie and everyone else,

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

Hey Dahlia, it was a fairly huge post, wasn't it?   I blame the MArilyn Glenville talk information I added  

I hope the sore boobies are a good sign as well, but trying not to read too much into them at the minute, just concentrating on not knocking them. At the weekend DH and I were playing basketball with the nephews. DH passed to me, but butterfingers here missed and it slammed into my boob. AGONY. Who knew it could be so sore And today, I have bumped nearly every door I have passed through and get this, I went to the toilet in work but as I was closing the cubicle door, I somehow managed to totally whack them again. I seem to have lost all my coordination   And I have had a terribel break out of spots on my face   

I'm away home. See youse in the morning


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - I just noticed you have a date for your review.  That's great news.  Maybe the sore boobies will mean you don't need to go!  Fingers crossed!

I am now on CD28 so waiting for AF to arrive before I am allowed to start HRT tomorrow week.  She said to come in for a blood test next Monday if no sign just incase I am pregnant (DH said he nearly told her that would only happen when there is a big star in the sky!! ).  He is on a ban so feeling very sorry for himself!!  Trouble is she is only giving me until CD 34 for AF to arrive and that would be normal for me, if not a bit later so hopefully it comes before then and I don't need to go through the hassle of time off work for a blood test to tell me I'm not pregnant when I know that already.  She also said it was to check my hormone levels so I suppose it needs to be at a certain level before I can start HRT.  Haven't got a clue really!  But I am starting to feel bloated so good sign anyway.

Regarding Elvis DH said I am being a woos (spelling??) but he is my pride and joy, well until I have a LO then he will be so jealous that he is not leader of the pack any more!


----------



## weeza82

Poor Elvis, hope it gets sorted. Ruby-lick to Elvis   Hehe!!! Ruby cut her paw a few weeks ago and trotted round the house with it. It looked liek a bloodbath, thank God my kitchen/living room is tiled


----------



## Annie70

MaryC - my hospital is just a public, nonprofit-making one (actually, called Royal Vic too!) though the fertility clinic in it is called McGill Uni Reproductive Centre after the uni.  Everyone has to pay for each cycle privately so my tx is totally bogstandard.  But, yes, the clinic is really good and has a great, international rep - has pioneered IVM recently. At my IVF info session, we had couples from India (yes, who'd flown here from there), lesbians, Orthodox Jews, and one couple both in wheelchairs - dh and I felt quite boring. When I said my beta test, I meant the blood test that you do after the tww to test your beta (HCG) levels.  

Trishy - welcome back - it was quiet w/o you.  Don't start giving me guff about triplets! My sister was here this weekend, enjoying herself putting the fear of God into dh with all her jokes about them. It is very unlikely it would happen but the very idea is so scarey - probably a really high-risk pregnancy, and all 3 would probably not be healthy. 

Weeza - I wonder if you'd like the rodeos after your first year or two?  Take it from me, missing family and friends is hardest of all.  Dh is not Canadian - he is Swedish.  Hence, my 6"3 SILs and 6"5 FIL. 

Talking of maternity clothes, a little mat clothes shop in my neighbourhood currently has a 50% sale! So rare as mat shops here never do. But, I can't let myself.  Frustrating though as she makes her own stuff, and it's cheap but original.


----------



## Trishy

OK Annie, I'll give you a break!!   I do joke about the triplets thing but even the thought of twins scares me so you are rightly nervous!  Can I ask why, if it would be a high risk pregnancy, do they put 3 embryos back in?  I think, and correct me if I am wrong, here they put 3 back if you are over 35 or something like that.  Not sure.  Anyway, I would concentrate on staying calm if I was you and not worrying about 'what if'.  You may end up with 3 beautiful healthy babies, you never know and you will be proud as punch.  That's not meant to scare you by the way!!


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone, just checkin' in to say hello!

I have been away shooting all weekend (did a newborn on Friday and fell in love...). Today was my first ever magazine shoot, I shot 20 bridal dresses and I am physically and mentally exhausted!!!

Just wanted to ask you Annie, do you have that tv show in Canada about the couple who had 6 babies after twins? sextuplets...is that right? My family are all addicted to it in America so they had them all on tivo and I watched every episode. Totally fascinating and heart wrenching and amazing. Can you even imagine having 6??!!! 

Girls I'm away here to catch up and I will come back with personals.

Jxx
PS Trishy SOOOO glad you are back! 9 days is a long time!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi girls!!!

Good to see you back Trish!!

I'm just about keeping it together......................seriously, though I'm really not responsible for what comes out of my mouth at the mo...................it's absolute filth!!!!  

Saw signs of me AF arriving.................which is a good sign..............

Bought a gorgeous dress in Monsoon at the weekend for a wedding I'm going to in July.....................returned the trouser suit.............ewww..............not nice in the flesh.................

What do you think?

http://www.monsoon.co.uk/invt/25219303#.....................I absolutely love it!!!!! Bought earrings and bracelet to match too!!! All I need now is a little black cardi and clutch bag to match.......................

How are you all?

Kate, sorry to hear that your tx has been postponed.................... 

Annie, excellent news about your embies........................fingers crossed babe!!!  

Anita


----------



## Trishy

Totally love the dress.  I would wear a gorgeous really big scarf thing rather than a cardigan, like a silvery one or something.  Do you know what I mean?  Like a wrap but not a granny wrap, a really pretty and funky wrap!!

Thanks Janners.  I'll try not to be on too much but already failing fist day back!!  I was feeling too lonely doing it on my own so feel happier to talk about it - but not obsessively if I can!   OK already sound


----------



## janners1

A Pashmena - totally gorg!!!!


----------



## Mrs AB

What on earth is a pashmena??!!


----------



## MISSY97

hi Anita

The dress is gorgeous but what if you are pregnant!!! Maybe the style of it would still be ok...

Welcome back Trishy!!!

Missy xx


----------



## janners1

Did I spell it wrong....?

It's been a loooong day lol!!

http://www.thepashminastore.com/?Click=2540

So I did


----------



## Annie70

Trishy - I wouldn't automatically have a high-risk pregnancy but I'm sure that with 3, I (or anybody else) would certainly have one. Of course, I'm desperate so I didn't ask them to transfer less than three but, given that I'm a poor responder, I doubt my chances.  And, yes, three were transfered purely on the basis of my advanced age . 

Janners - I do know the TV pg but haven't watched it for ages. Just bought a box of all of Twin Peaks and have been working my way through it.  I love it!!

Mrs AB - lovely, lovely frock! If you were pg, then you'd only be a few months gone and wouldn't have much of a tummy.  The dress would be perfect! I'm also invited to a friend's wedding back home in August but am waiting to see what happens with this cycle before buying anything. 

Just had a thought - if I do go back to the wedding this summer, I should arrange to meet up with a few of you!!


----------



## weeza82

Good morning folks, hope you are all keeping well  

MrsAB the dress is gorgeous. Would you need anything with it in July? If you were pg, maxi dresses are the in thing, look at Angelina Jolie, J-Lo and Jessica Alba!!   If it was before you had gone public, then it could probably be hidden in the folds at the front!!  

Annie, I am so impressed, swedish DH living in Canada. Does your ILs live in Canada or Sweden? I work with a swedish fella and I swear to God he is so pretty. Stunning. And such a complexion and cheekbones!!!! Does your Ds look swedish? There is no point panicking about the 3 embies yet. When you see 3 heartbeats on the scan, THEN you start to panic     As for a meet up when you are home, I am totally up for that!!!! 

Missy, your ticker says 7 weeks, YAY!!!!

Janners, the wee babe on your blog is so ADORABLE. I want one who sleeps all the time!!!!! He looks so yummy   I'm impressed with the magazine shoot. Which mag? How is your DH? 

Mary, hope you are keeping well. 

Good morning to everyone else, Dahlia, Cate, Angel, Fiona, Sunny, Holly, Tedette, Emak, EmerG and crazykate.  

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH. Ruby is on heat. Eurgh. I have been saying the past few times that I want her pupped, but now, I don't, she is my wee babem just a puppy herself   But I can't tell DH that, he has a sire lined up and everything!!!! The only good thing would be I will get a new puppy, (I'm keeping at least one!!).


----------



## angel83

Morning all

How are you today Weeza?


----------



## weeza82

Morning Angel, I'm fine today thanks, just a pity it's Tuesday    How are you? Did you ever get any word back from SIMS that time?


----------



## angel83

Yes i got an information pack from them. So im just waiting for my Tamoxifen to finish in August now and then im going to pay them a visit.


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.  Looks like another nice day out there while I am stuck at my desk behind closed blinds because other people say it is too bright! 

CarzyKate - Just wondering.  Did you find the HRT tablets made you feel ill?  I was going to take them with breakfast but the nurse said they can make you feel sick so it might be better to take them at night so you can sleep off the effects.  I might try them in the morning and if I feel sick then swap it to the night.  She said that's fine and if it's the morning at least I get an extra full day's benefit of them rather than starting the first time at night and wasting that day.

Hi everyone else.  Defo feeling AF coming so I am pleased.  It has to be here by Sunday to keep me on track with treatment.


----------



## weeza82

Hey Trishy, yay for Af coming and you wanting it 

I am too far away from the window to get any natural light. Instead I am directly under a fluorescent light, which reflects off my computer screen and cuts the eyes out of me  I hvae tried many alternative positions for the computer, but this is the best of a bad bunch  maybe I will start wearing sunglasses


----------



## ursula29

Hi Girls

First cycle of ICSI.
In the 2 week waiting period, which feels like forever!
Our Transfer happened on Sunday.
I live in Derry but we are traveling to Belfast for our Treatment.

Would like to hear from some Irish Lassies!!!!!




Catspyjamas said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just thought that us Northern Irish girls needed somewhere of our own to hang out, regardless of where we are in our treatment cycles.
> 
> Anyone want to join me?
> 
> xx


----------



## weeza82

Hi Ursula29, 

  welcome to the board    How did your ICSI go? Are you with RFC or Origin? When do you test> Sorry for all the questions!!!


----------



## ursula29

Hi weeza

It was all abit of a rollercoaster!
11 eggs, 10 were suitable & 6 fertilized.

2 went back in on sunday but the other 4 were too poor to freeze.

We are at the RFC, test will b not this sunday but next!
Will do it abit early as my husband works away, everything crossed!!!!

Hows things with u?


----------



## angel83

Hi ursula

Im a fellow derry girl too.

Good luck for the 2ww


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,hope i find u all well 2day. How nice is it outside ,cant believe that the suns shining and im not at work.Yipeeee!!!!  

Hello Ursula29,welcome aboard .I am also from Derry and on the waiting list for IVF .I am sure u must b pleased that 6 eggs fertilized ,fingers crossed that everything else is happy days for u and dh.How are u coping with the 150 mile round trip everytime u have to see the docs ,its another added headache to the nitemare that is IF.  

Maryc hope u can source some good shops that sell maternity clothes and let us know(im trying to keep positive)
Speaking of clothes i had a wee peek at Anitas dress ,it is sooooo gorgeous.I WANT ONE!!!

Wezza i do find the shiftwork takes its toll on the ol body ,ive been doing it for 10 years now but will have stopped by about october as im about to be made redundant.Things just keep getting better and better.  
I think i will go out for a walk soon, its just too nice a day to sit about the house and need to shift a few pounds!!!!
Annie hows the tx going keeping calm i hope.
Hi to Crazykate,Missy,Anita,Janners,angel ,blue ribbon and all the rest of ye mad women that i have not mentioned by name.
Catch up soon
Ema xxx


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

Well I got bad news today my friends IUI failed, I think she is really upset but I only got to speak to her for a minute as she was on her way into the hospital. It's going to be really hard to see her all the time with my bump growing, she has been ttc quite a long time!!

Anita, I love the dress!!! I was in Monsoon last week with a friend who was buying a dress for a wedding and I picked that one out!!

A big welcome to Ursula   I hope you get your BFP at the end of your  

Angel, I hope the Tamoxifen works before you get to the stage of having to travel to Dublin!! Are you monitored for follicles?

Hi to Weeza, janners, Trish, Emak, Glitter girl, Galaxy girl, Sunny, Cate, S/Q, Niamh, GemmaC, Gemma10, Annie, Missy, Kate, Dahlia, Jofi and anyone else I may have missed!!

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Ursula, congrats on producing 11 eggs and having 6 fertilise. It's a pity that 4 of them weren't suitable for freezing  

You Derry girls must clock up some road miles   

Emak, so sorry to hear about your redundancy   Hope you have a nice walk in the sun. 

Mary, so sorry for your friend


----------



## MaryC

OMG Janners, I love the handbags and shoes!!!!! I couldn't choose either!!!!!! Surely after DH's bad behaviour you could have guilt tripped him into getting you both!!   
God love him but my poor DH hasn't a chance with me!!!!! 

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Afternoon Ladies!

A massive welcome to Ursula and best wishes for the dreaded 2WW.  Great news you got to ET and I am sorry to hear the other embryos were not good enough to freeze but you have to think positively about your situation.  I am sure it is even harder with DH being away but we are all here for you and seems like you have good company with the number of Derry girls on here!

Mary - step away from the handbags and shoes!  Step away now! 

Emak - sorry to hear about the redundancy.  I know only too well what you are going through as DH was made redundant along with another 6 people in our work (one of the girls, my good friend, being 6 months pregnant at the time so no maternity pay!)  Anyway, my point is that DH now looks back and says it was the best thing that ever happened to him and he is now in a far happier situation and is happier in his current job.  So try to look at it as an opportunity for something new (although I must say you seem very relaxed about it all so seem to have been able to prepare yourself).  My DH was made redundant in the morning and was asked at lunchtime why he was still here!!  He had to leave there and then!  Disgusting if you ask me - at least you have time to get your head round it!  Enjoy your walk.

It's my nephew's 1st birthday soon and my sister is thinking of going to the zoo.  Not sure whether to take the day off or not and go with them.  It will be at the very end of my 2WW so not sure if I should put myself through the steep hills of Cave Hill or try to relax instead before my test the next day.  Do you think it would make any difference at this stage?  Probably not but not sure what to do.  I suppose I would just have to avoid pushing the pram and lifting my other nephew who is 3 who would want me to carry him part of the way.


----------



## Annie70

Trishy - if I was you, I'd stay active during the tww.  So, maybe go but don't carry your nephew.  I can well see that, for the sake of my sanity and my hopefully los, I have to stay busy.

Hi Ursula, welcome! I'm not from Derry but originally from Armagh. I'm also on the tww. Will test on April 25. We also had 6 fertilized eggs and we transferred 3 embryos. Dh will also be away as of April 19.  How are you bearing up?

Weeza - I don't think that all Swedes are good looking (though I do tend to like dh's very Swedish looks!). All his family lives in Sweden.  No, I'm not panicking about 3 babies - I'm more concerned about not getting one!! 

I know what you mean, emak, it's a lovely, sunny 10degrees here and it's so good not to have to work.  Saw a few people in shorts this morning but that's way too early for me.


----------



## Trishy

Annie you might be right.  It would be a great day out and take my mind off testing the next day.  But I won't do any lifting - promise!

Went to see 21 in the cinema on Saturday night and it was a good show but could have strangled the two girls beside me who spent the whole time texting their friends, then their phones kept vibrating when they got a text, then one phoned her Mum and the other shone a light everywhere.    It spoiled the whole cinema experience that I love so much


----------



## weeza82

Trishy, people like that should be banned from the cinema. My sis got up one time and went and complained about noisey people. The cinema staff were a bit useless, being about the same age as the offenders!!!! 
My mum and I took 2 of DH's nephews to the zoo last year and we had a great day, It's not as steep as I remembered and it's so much fun when they see the animals for the first time   Definitely go, especially if it's a good day, just don't lift the wee man. 

Annie, I have a good feeling for you      Aren't most of the swedes ridiculously good looking? But, while the fella in work is stunningly pretty, I would never be attracted to him, if you know what I mean. Not my type and probably too good looking, but I appreciate his looks iykwim    So your DH wil be away when you test??


----------



## janners1

Hi ladies,

I have been trying and failing to post a post with personals to everyone, but I keep getting distracted or losing what I have wrote (computer froze grrr) and then I am way behind again. 

So please forgive me but I am starting on THIS page and will try to keep up in future  

Annie, I would absolutely love to meet you, so we gotta get that organised for when you are over.

Weeza, wasn't he adorable? I LOVE chubby sleepy babies. Flip me, when she pulled out the bottle he chomped it down I couldn't get over it! Good job she wasn't trying to BF that kid, she'd be a stick insect lol! Ah poor wee Ruby, she is finally a woman. My friend's dog went into heat for the first time recently and she was so traumatised! (My friend, not the dog). Plus, Daisy had a phantom pregnancy and her wee boobies all swoll like she was preggers. Poor pup. My mum's wee dog also went into heat for the first time when we were over and my ma put knickers on her. So cruel!

Hi Angel, how's the form m'dear?

Hi Ursula - agh two week wait!! Fingers crossed!!    

Ema - bummer about the redundancy.I hope it all works out for the best and you find a new job that you absolutely love.  

MaryC - that's a shame about your friend    Me and my friend started trying for our first at the same time thinking it would be great to go through it together. She got preggo first month off the pill and here I am still not preggo. Her wee girl was 1 there in November. I know she felt bad but I was genuinely happy for her and I did feel bad that she felt guilty every time she saw me. Mind you, I dote on her ba and it was exciting to see her go through new mommyhood!

I think it is quite unfair that my hubby is making me choose handbag OR shoes, but I shall be sending pictures of both and keeping my fingers crossed that he relents. At this point I just can't choose at all!!!

Hiye Trishy - maybe the walk round the zoo will take your mind off testing? I guess it depends on how you handle times of stress! I tend to go quiet and antisocial, so I would be no good with my niece and nephew at all! I HATE people that annoy me at the cinema....it really does my head in. I have complained about brats before, Lisburn cinema is so bad for it. One time there was these really annoying little kids who were ruining everyone's cinema experience. The staff were rubbish. In the end a guy came up from about 5 rows away and bent down to them and said "If you don't f'ing shut the f up I am gonna shut you the f up. Do you understand?". They UNDERSTOOD and me and DH chuckled about it for the rest of the night!!


----------



## janners1

Oh I am forgetting about me and Dh. I made up with him on Friday, basically because I had The Horn. I had it bad. So there was a bit of a chat and it was all sorted and then I got me some.      

Weeza, my shoot was for a bridal mag, I had to shoot 20 dresses and the front cover, it was really fun but tiring. Thankfully yesterday was glorious! I can't post photos to my blog yet till the mag is out on the stands, so I will post a whole story about it then. I was SOOOO nervous, I hardly slept a wink over the weekend! But it was fine. The girls were gorgeous - I felt so unglam and hefer-like beside them!!

Laughing at you posting on my blog about the shoes and handbags!! Can I just say, noone is helping me at all with this decision!!!


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls,

God I've just been scanning some of your posts and you have really cheered me up - a right mad bunch   . It's refreshing to know that those of us going through IF treatment aren't all sitting around moping in a corner 
Anyway, I'm pretty new to the forum and just 3 weeks into my D/r for ICSI. So far so good with only a few hot flushes to complain about. The time has been passing quite quickly although I am still counting the days to each stage.......egg collection....transfer etc etc. I am keen to  hear who of you lovely ladies is at the same stage as me so we can keep tabs on each other. It would be great to have some company. We are doing our ICSI through Traub in the RVH. Anyone else?
Glad to hear we've got some shopaholics on the forum aswell.....I've just spend half the afternoon in House of Fraser making myself happier by increasing the pressure on my wardrobe and the credit card   I keep telling myself this habit will change when I have children  
Looking forward to following the chat and hearing back from you lovelies 

Love Pink Tulip


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all! I'm back - was away in Lake Garda for a week and it rained and rained and rained. Also DH and I were the youngest by about 30 years!!

However apart from all that it was great to get away. We had a day trip to Venice and Verona and they were both beautiful. Feel like I've put on a stone in weight!! Will be going to aerobics tonight!

So Origin phoned today. I will start down reg on Monday and have my appt with them to go over everything again on Monday too. No schedule yet - but will get it  then.

Hope everyone is well - I've had serious catching up to do! Glad to see you back Trishy - I need to here whats happening with you to know what might happen with me!Also Kate hope the lining is coming on well.

Someone was asking about where to get vitamins - I get mine in Framar Health - they do Marilyn Glenville too - I am scared of internet ordering for some reason! Amazon is as far as I go with it. 

Hope everyone on 2WW is coping. Hello to all new people esp Pink Tulip! Will look forward to comparing ICSI experiences!!


----------



## crazykate

Hiya shopaholics anonymous................

Thought I'd do a little catching up while I wait for DH to make tea (very well trained you know  )

First before I forget - Trishy are you taking HRT tabs all at once?  I was told to spread mine out 1 3 times a day because taking them all at once will make you feel ill.  I've not really had any side effects to speak of!

Dahalia what time you at clinic on Monday? I'm there for me scan at 8am  

 Ursuala I'm sure you'll fit right in...........

Tedette you ok hun? you're very quiet

Anita I can't believe YOU didn't know what a pashmina was?  Even I knew that!!

Thanks everyone for the encouragement and kind words as always.........

Weeza - Have you tested?  May explain sore (.)(.)


----------



## Mrs AB

Ok, first things first - never mind all this fertility stuff................Maryc, I hope your mate isn't going to the same blinkin' wedding as ME!!!!!! How horrendous.....................I can just imagine it now.................me walking gracefully over to the church, hob-nobbing with the other (badly dressed guests) and making sure me third nipple isn't showing....................when, , some beatch saunters over, stands right beside me wearing the same dress ..............albeit she is 4ft nathin, with saddle bags but that's not the point...................cos I had spent my hard earned cash (well, that's a little porky cos I'm a Civil Servant so I obviously hadnt worked _that_ hard for it) on a bootiful dress that some other bird had the cheek to wear...................breathe.................breathe................

Welcome to Pink Tulip and Ursula!!! 

Kate - I wasn't sure, ok??!!

A


----------



## emak

Hello girls.
Well i had my walk was out for an hour and a half ,which i was very proud of    as usually after half an hour i get bored and head home ,but it was so beautiful outside and i had company with me so i didnt seem to notice how long i was out.
After all the good i done havin my walk i go to the chippy and get a sausage supper for my tea  ,what a waste of time !!!!
Thanks for all ur messages about my pending redundacy ,i have know since october last year so have had plenty of time to get used to the idea .We all knew it was on the cards for a couple of years so have been hanging on impatiently waiting for our redundacy money.Also DH also works in the same place so he too is losing his job!!!! I would be a liar if i said i wasnt worried about the whole situation but honestly the whole IF stuff kinda takes over most of my thoughts.
Trishy at least we will have had a years notice unlike ur DH that was awful what happened to him.I am really looking forward to starting something new with NO shiftwork if possible as i hope to be pg by the time im paid off  .
Gotta go take care everone.
Ema xxx


----------



## pink tulip

Me again 

DH is away working in London this week so I'm all on my owney-o. Using this as an opportunity to get in tune with all this goss with you guys. The silence in this house is deafening this evening and the absence of little children even more obvious than ever 
Oh well, just to help me through it I've been to the gym ( very good  ) and then on my way back home I bought a frozen pizza for my tea( not so good ) aswell as ,  not just 1 but 2 magazines - another guilty pleasure of mine . So I pretty sorted for junk food and reading material for the rest of the evening.
Speaking of all things healthy .........Do any of you have any thoughts on herbal teas - which ones are good to take during treatment? I'm trying to cut out caffeine completely but there seems to be mixed thoughts on green teas and certain herbals during IF treatment/pregnancy?? Let me know if you have any ideas.....
Galaxy Girl....I'm soooo jealous that you've been to Lake Garda even though it was raining....I luuuurrrveee Italy and I'm sure it was fab....no frozen pizzas there     

Speaking of which......Must dash.....my pizza will be burnt


----------



## janners1

Pink Tulip - shopping, magazines, gym, frozen pizza? Tell me you like Boost bars and you are my FF soul mate!!

                  

I know you will all think I am more mental than you do...but I figured out I buy around 25 mags per month....    

In my defence I do NEED them for research!!

Anita, well DARE any beatch show up to that wedding in YOUR dress!!! Get the invite list off the bride, send out your own cards (Trishy can help you out there!) saying "Here's the dress I'm wearing beatches, I will look frickin amazin' in it, so don't even go there".

Ema, now you made me want a sausage supper


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

Now I too want a sausage supper  



crazykate said:


> Dahalia what time you at clinic on Monday? I'm there for me scan at 8am


Hi Kate, thinks its Galaxygirl at Origin. I am at RFC tomorrow to collect drugs and start .. How are you?

Anita- gorgeous dress. It will easily disguise an early pregnancy methinks...

Welcome Ursula

Hallo Pink Tulip- I too am addicted to magazines. I think green tea interferes with absorption of folic acid. I will probably go into meltdown without caffeine.

Janners, glad you have made up with DH!

Annie-meet up sounds lkie great idea.Definitely up for it.

Hi Weeza,Angel, Ema(sorry about impending redundancy ) ,Missyand Trishy

Mary- sorry about your friends IUI.

Hope you are ok Tedette? Hallo S/Q -hope things going OK too. Sorry to anyone I have missed,

Dahlia x


----------



## Mrs AB

25 MAGS PER MONTH!!!!  I think I'll say that again....................25 MAGS PER MONTH!!!!!!  I buy about 2 Interior Design mags per month and I feel guilty at that!!!!  You have waaaaay too much money girlie!!!!!!!! 

Excellent idea re: my spanking gorgeous dress......................you're sure the bride won't be upset that I've taken her invite list and sent out my own invites to warn off others wearing MY dress??!!  lol

PT (Pink Tulip) sorry I'm abbreviating you babe!!  Needs must!!!  I'm currently Down-Regging and decided to substitute coffee/tea for Herbal Tea and then found out that Herbal Tea can lessen effects of Folic Acid - so I'm back to the drawing board..................

A


----------



## janners1

OK here's my mag list.

Weekly: Heat, Now, Closer (even though they all say the same thing), Look and Grazia (Look for the stuff I can afford, Grazia for the stuff I can't afford). I usually buy these on my one day off per week and lose myself in them for hours.

Monthly: Getting Married in NI, Ulster Bride, Harpers Bazaar, Fitness (can't remember the name of that one...the fitness one) and Vogue for the photography.

I guess it is pretty ridiculous, but I can't ween myself off them at all. If I went on one of those 'sort your finances out' tv shows I reckon my hubber would divorce me cause of amount of money I flitter away!!!!!!!!!!

Anita - if you are preggers by that time I think the bride should let you do anything want


----------



## Mrs AB

Goodness gracious!!!  I'm assuming you saw the Vogue interview of Victoria Beckham then?  What did you think?  I'm bloody obsessed with her...................well, her style/clothes/lifestyle and of course her hubbie - strangely enuf, I liked him even more after THAT Armani ad.........


----------



## weeza82

Lovely morning to you all ladies, some crack here last night. 

MrsAB, I'm with Janners, send out cards to the beatches   Here, what about decaf tea and coffee? Would they still be ok for you?

Pink Tulip, glad to see you made your way over   I am like you and get so lonely when DH is away. But you sound like you are well sorted for the girly essentials. 

Emak, glad you had a nice long walk  

Galaxygirl, I wondered where you had got to. Pity it rained while you were away. I would love to go to Lake Garda, was it nice, despite the rain? How exciting to be starting D/R on Monday, best of luck   

Crazykate, I am much impressed that your DH makes the tea   My Dh makes the Sunday dinner and once in a blue moon, he will make the tea, but that's about it   Better than nothing though  

Janners, still no decision on the sandals/handbags? HAHAHAHA, I told you last week sex would come into it and you would make up (I think I said you would just announce "Make-up sex" and have your way)  , How long is he away for? I am impressed with the 25 mags a month   I get Heat (delivered to the house, on subsription   ), Glamour once a month, occasionally Look and occasionally Now. I still stand and look through Getting Married in NI and Ulster BRide in the middle of the shop and if there is someone I k now in it, I buy it to show my sis   Are you allowed to tell us what mag you shot for? So I can look out for it? BTW, I like frozen pizzas, shopping, The Apprentice, Boost Bars and mags (but not the gym) do I do ok? 

This isn't the first time Ruby has been on heat, but we said this would be the time we would get her duffed up. But, I was doing ym sums and the pups would be here in the middle of July, scuppering my plans to take Ruby camping with us, so I said this to DH last night and that I didn't want her seen to now   . He just looked at me and said "Right" in a really funny high pitched P1ssed off voice, ooops   

As for the (.)(.)s (that makes me laugh.....), not as sore these past 2 days, still uncomfortable but bearable. Don't know if this is a good thing or not, but trying not to read into it too much. AF due at the weekend........


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all

Weeza Lake Garda  was beautiful - lots of lovely wee towns on the Lake that we got a ferry to to explore. Gorgeous mountain sceneary  sp?. it wasn't very Italian though - very Austrian 'cause it's dead close to the Austrian boarder and was part of Austria for a long time. We were the youngest there though by about 30 years!!  
Seems to be the place for retired people to go at this time of the year. They kept calling us 'young people' !! 

We have been to Venice before and it was lovely to go back for the day - would definatly recommend anyone to go there.

On the tea front we were told by a nutritionist that de-caffeinated tea is worse for you than ordinary tea as they bleach the caffeine out. She recommended red bush tea - I tried it and it wasn't for me. She also mentioned green tea though and didn't say anything about folic acid absorption. It seems nothing is safe!!

On the mag front i get Grazia , Marie Claire and sometimes in style. Though I'm reading Now at the minute in a celeb catch up after the holidays!


----------



## janners1

Ah Anita, I did read that interview with Mrs VB - it was Mayjah!!!!!!! Hmm I liked the DB much more after the Armani ad     

I LOVE it when she wears jeans and a sweater or tshirt, she looks great casual. 

Weeza my Dh is away till Wednesday night. Flippin' ridiculous like, I had my hen weekend in Portstewart!! Men try and suck as much out of a stag weekend as they can. A week in Vegas?!!! A frickin handbag is the LEAST he could do!!   

Well, from a practical point of view a handbag is a better buy as you save about half by buying it in America. The shoes are actually slightly more expensive than they are here - so if I got a bag I could sell it on the bay eventually. Or keep it for my daughter! 

I did the shoot for getting married in ni. I'm really really excited about the cover shot. I think it will be quite different to any other cover they have done in that I made it kinda vintage looking. I actually really like that magazine - it has a schweet layout, nice and clean and ordered. I like the way they do the real bride stories too. I also LOVE Martha Stewart Weddings, it is my all-time fav bridal magazine. It has the best ideas, gorgeous photography, Martha is a legend!!

Ah you see, you also like the Apprentice, so you have the edge now on being my FF soul mate!!    

Poor Ruby isn't gonna get any action then?!! Sonny is going through his naughty pup stage. Yesterday I came home from the gym and he had pulled all the clean laundry off the bench in the kitchen, dragged it round the floor, chewed on DHs shirt collars and made 3 puddles. He had also chewed up the laundry basket and had a bit of wood stuck in his throat. And he ate the eyes out of Elephant, Buddy's best friend. This crime was his worst, and when I came in Buddy was sitting on Elephant to protect him, clearly devastated at what had happened.

Whoo I hope your (.) (.) is a good sign!!    

GG I am so jealous you were in Lake Garda. It sounds gorg. I'd love to go there some day. I also heard that about decaf tea and coffee being worse.


----------



## weeza82

OMG, poor Buddy  . I remember Ruby when she was going through that stage *Thinks back* yeah, it was hell. She demolished nearly all my shoes, DVD boxes, books, clothes off the clothes horse, everything. And one day while I was clearing up after another rampage, I discovered my packet of the Pill (a few weeks before we started TTC) amidst the remains of a book. Of course, there was a few missing...... 

I know a fair few of the girls from GMiNI from years ago (when we were all younger and before I was married), they have a good wee set up there. Lots of local weddings too  , so you get a good nosey. 

And your Dh is away to Vegas for a stag do? Impressive!!!!

GG, I LOVE the whole Alpine thing, Austria, Switzerland, mountains, Heidi, lakes the whole lot   I a, dying to go to the Alps in the summer, but DH said what do you do if you can't ski??


----------



## Trishy

Morning Ladies and what a beautiful morning it is!  (Can you tell I had some loving last night even though DH is on a ban?!!   OK he didn’t get that close but he still didn’t complain with what he got!  He must have been a good boy!  TMI?) 

Weeza – got that day off work confirmed with my boss so going to go to the zoo for my nephew’s birthday for sure!  Unless it rains and then we need an idea of something that involves animals but is indoors.  Any ideas? 

Janners – You randy girl!!   Love your cinema story by the way.  Wish I had the confidence to do that!  I will be fine at the zoo because I don’t get stressed in a personal way ever.  I only ever stress out if work gets very busy then I go quiet but tend to not get stressed at all for personal reasons but just get on with things.  I find I talk about personal things to anyone that will listen which helps me but send them mad I am sure!!  That’s why you lot are all loopy! 

Poor Elephant!!    That was such a funny story!!  Elvis’ paw seems to be healing nicely but can’t walk him for a few days incase it opens up again.  He is being so brave!! 

And Janners – 25 mags??    Hope you re-cycle them!!  There must be a few trees there!  Also at the risk of playing Devil’s Advocate (love that film BTW!!) you were in Vegas so I don’t think you have a leg to stand on being annoyed DH is going there!  Am I going to be thrown off the site now?? 

Mary – sorry about your friend but try not to feel guilty about being pregnant as I am sure she will love to go through it with you and would be annoyed if you avoided her. 

Pink Tulip  - huge welcome to you.  You don’t live too far from us Banbridge girlies!  I am a week and 2 days into my d/reg for ICSI too.  I had to stop first time due to possible OHSS developing and got all embies frozen but am now allowed to continue and get the frozen embryos put back in 3 weeks from today!  Good luck with your treatment and we are here for support. 

Galaxy – thanks for the welcome back.  Hope I can advise you along the way!  So jealous of your holiday.  Don’t think we will get away this year due to treatment then nhs try if needed in August/September.  But if it works first time then going to try to get to Barcelona to see my brother after the first trimester. 

CrazyKate – no I wasn’t told to spread mine out so assumed I was to take them all at once.  The dose increases to 4 tablets a day eventually (I’m sure you are the same) so it does seem a bit much to do them all at once.  I will give them a call once I am due to start on 2 tablets Saturday week.  Glad you are feeling ok on your tablets.  Good luck with the scan.  Mine will be at 7.35am – crazy!!  Although far better than at the end of the day when you don’t feel so fresh !! 

Anita – one word – breathe!!!!     

Emak – so sorry DH is in the same situation.  At least they have to allow you time off for interviews and there’s no sneaking around looking for a new job.  Good luck with the job hunting.  You sound so together! 

Dahlia – hi there! 

Anyone else I have missed – helloooooooooo!!!! 


I am good today and still no side effects - even DH is impressed!!  Going to Portrush this weekend as my friend has a caravan in Kelly's grounds so looking forward to a girlie night away although I won't be drinking.  Saying that a hangover-free Sunday morning walk on the beach sounds lovely to me!!


----------



## weeza82

Trishy, when we were at the zoo last June, it was raining, not too hard, but constant mizzly rain. But with our hoods up we didn't notice. There was so few people there it meant we could send as long as we liked looking at all the animals without thinking we had to move on to let someone else see them. It was such a brilliant day


----------



## Trishy

Weeza I would have no problem with that only my sister is a hypercondriact (sp?) when it comes to the kids getting cold/wet and there is no way she would go if there was even a grey cloud in the sky!!

DH and I took her eldest DS to the zoo last summer and had a ball.  It must have been the hottest day of the year and when I looked in the changing bag for a t-shirt there was nothing but cords, jumpers and long sleeved t-shirts!  The poor boy was so sweaty!  So we gave him ice-cream to cool him down!!  Sis was texting me every half hour to see if we were ok!!  I spent the whole time text her back to say yes!!  Hope I am not that protective with my own!  They do need to be little boys sometimes and not wrapped in cotton wool.


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: So sorry to hear you and DH are being made redundant. Hope that you both find new jobs soon

Ursula29: Welcome to the thread, we have some craic here but there's also loads of support for anyone going through a tough time. Hope you get a 

Pink Tulip: Welcome to the thread. Hope your tx is succesful

Galaxy Girl: Welcome back. I sepnt a week at Lake Idro with my family back in 1992. Being into Shakespeare, I wanted to go to Verona. Even though the temperature was well into the 90's F, Dad drove the 2 hours. First thing historical we saw was the outside of the theatre/colossium. We then went and saw the balcony of Juliets house, finally we went to where Juliets tomb is, had to pay to see that Mum and Dad weren't that interested so they paid for me to go see it. I love history.

As for me:  has turned up this morning. I know it'd be a big miracle but I'd love to get a natural . Even though situation at work is sorted, I'm still looking for another job. It's a long story. Big issue http://www.workplacelaw.net/forums/listComments/thread_id/2333. There are other issues which I don't want to post. If anyone knows name of company, please don't post it, there's an internet policy which means employees aren't allowed to make negative comments online about the company so I'm being careful.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all!

Just a quickie!

*We have 4 embies! * Was panicking a bit yesterday as we only got 5 eggs but was trying to keep PMA & remember that i've been on a xtra day stims this time & so that could mean better eggs but less!
Doc Williamson is such a sweetheart! Wish I normally had her!

Anyway just wanted to let u know. Xtra day b4 ET this time - ET on FRi am.

Thanks to those of u who have taken the time to send me PM'S - its been lovely to keep in touch without being too consumed by the thread.
I defo won't be on thread again til after test day so all the best of luck to those of you going thru tx - think thats Annie, Gemmac & Crazykate at the mo.

Take care girlies!

S

xx


----------



## Cate1976

shoppingqueen. Hope you get .


----------



## shaz2

Hi ursula im also a derry girl........good luck with your testing... 

hi everyone nothing much happening with us yet...still waiting on next review appointment!!

for everyone testing good luck and hope there is loads of  this month..xx


----------



## janners1

Cate - I just read that and I could not believe what I was reading!! That's an absolute disgrace. Furthermore, please please please tell me you are not 'anonymous' because if you are I need to first give you and hug and second slap you for being so down on yourself!!!!!!!! You should never value yourself like that on what you look like. If you are great at your job that should be all that matters, and just cause some snooty jumped up little 'assistant manager' wants to bully you, you should not take on board what she says.

Oooh I am ragin' now!!!

In my last job the HR manager was a total beatch re: people's looks, she loved to put people down.

Shoppingq - ROCKIN'!!! Fabulous news about your 4 embies!! GOOD LUCK for Friday and let us know how it goes!!     

Tishy, my sis is so nervous of her kids. When she saw the pics of Matthew and Madison swimming on my blog she was inspecting every pic to make sure mum and dad were holding them up lol!!! Even if they are jumping around like kids do it freaks her out thinking they will hurt themselves lol!! Oh, and Matthew just recently got his first wobbly tooth and she made her hubby pull it out before the child went to bed incase he choked on it in his sleep!!!!!!    

Also - my Vegas trip was all out of my biz account cause it was work!! Hubby is going on a stag WEEK - ridiculous!! Men get away with so much!

I so wish I could talk about stuff when it is bothering me. I just can't - I go super quiet and can't help it!!

Glad you have no side effects - hope you get a lovely weekend in the Port.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

Anita, I have to agree with Kate, I was in shock that you didn't know what a pashmina was Don't worry firstly me friend didn't buy the dress she picked a shorter dress, really beautiful! Secondly I doubt it would be the same wedding anyway as the one she is going to is a very swanky full weekend event down south!!

Trish, I see your back with us full time!!!!!! 

Janners, That's an impressive list of mags, I get Reveal, Closer and Look most weeks. I have a subscription to In-Style mag which I love, Anita you should get that then you'd know what a pashmina is!!!!!(Meow!!)  
I would get the blue bag if I could only get one item from your list, it is fab!!!!
By the way when does your DH go to Vegas, I know a group of lads going on Thursday!

S/Q that is fab news about you embs, I hope everything goes to plan with your ET!

I hope everyone else is keeping well today, nothing really new to report today. I went to Donaghty's this morning and there are loads of really nice shoes in stock at the moment, just a tip for the Banbridge girls!!!

Mary


----------



## janners1

Hey that's when DH is going!!

Who do you know?


----------



## pink tulip

WoooooW! You girls can write.....I've just realised how much time I need to devote to this to keep up with all the goss    But I'm up for the challenge cos it's fun

Janners......I am the biggest Apprentice Fan there is so I'm still in the running surely?? 

Trishy, glad to hear I've got some buddies close by...I think Mrs ABs is in Dromore too.....By the way, do any of you lovely ladies go to Edenmore gym? 

Mrs ABs ...nice to know we're at the same stage of down regging. I think I read in one of your posts that you're feeling grand...no side effects. I'm just getting hot flushes at night and some major headaches....like those ones when you can feel your heart beat inside your head  every time you walk. Got one at the moment and it's pretty gruesome.

Thanks for the feedback on herbal teas....it's a bit of a grey area and I guess if you don't drink hyge amounts of green/herbal tea it's probably still much better than coffee.....or Sauvignon Blanc which would be my preferred tipple 

By the way, for all you dog lovers, I have a cocker spaniel who had 3 pups 3 weeks ago and they are adorable. Considered keeping one for ourselves but decided to wait til after treatment.....if we get a baby we would probably get over the obsession with our animals 

I'm having some of my neighbour/ladies around for coffee on Friday....we're quite new to the development and I'm very new to the group who seem to coffee together regularly....mainly cos they're all on career breaks having their children! Problem is they're all domestic goddesses and the couple of times I've been at their houses they had home made buns, and the likes  I like my cooking but you'll never catch me baking.....rubbish. Also, they will have their kids with them which terrifies me. Is it weird that I'm not a fan of other peoples kids. The house id not very child friendly and I never really know how to cope with them on mass.....you know when you're not used to the noise  Maybe I should back on the pill


----------



## janners1

OMG girls I have just read theeee MOST exciting news ever!

(Weeza will already know this as she knows all the celeb stuff before me!!)

Gladiators is BACK!!!!

That was my all-time fav show on tv when it was on. I soooo wanted to be Jet! And fancied Hunter till he biffed that slap Ulrika.

Yes, yes, yes I am SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!

*Contender READY! Gladiator READY! 3! 2! 1!*

Weeza and Pink Tulip - since you are both so like me I will have to test your soulmate status on how well you loved Gladiators in the 90's!!!

Agh PT cocker spaniel pups I bet they are GORG!! What colours?! My BFF has a chocolate brown one and I just love her. I must say I love kids all the time no matter who they belong to or what they are doing. I am always the first to offer babysitting services and everyone who doesn't know my IF issues is always shocked that I haven't had my own yet. I think that's why I'm so passionate about children's photography.

I'm kinda jealous that you meet your neighbours for coffee mornings. My neighbours are all mean old stuck up snots!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Janners, for buying 25 mags a month, WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN? I have seen pics as wel, yeah!!!! There aren't any good looking ones (or is it cos we are older than the most of them?). As for my 90's Gladiators knowledge, second to none!!! Remember when CObra came to open the Meadows Shopping Centre in Portadown? My mum wouldn't take us to it    DOn't know who I fancied, Warrior perhaps? 

As for other peoples kids, well, it depends on the kids. I am a leaderin a youth group and some of the kids and parents we have just make you wonder why you bother. And when they are throwing strops at 8   We were never allowed to act up like that....... But yes, I always volunteer for babysitting (with warning) and people wonder why we have none of our own yet. "Better get a move on" is my SILs fave  

PT glad to have another dog lover in the ranks  

My nieghbours are all my ILs and a few others (who don't like us cos of where we built our house)!!!


----------



## MaryC

Janners, Surely with all your boot camp training with HT you would be up for the challenge of Gladiators!!! why don't you try out!!!

PT, that's really nice that your meeting up with your neighbours especially as you don't have kids yet that kind of a circle can be hard to break in to. Is this the first coffee morning you will have held if so I hope your house is spotless, you know they will all be having a good nose!!   I love clothes shopping in Moira, Enigma is my favourite boutique (Anita did you ever make it there??), Powder Puff in banbridge is very good too!
My advice regarding the baking just go to M+S, get some Percy pig sweets for the kids and if you are brave some chocolate caterpillars too(YUMMY!!), then just get something for the adults and you're sorted, everyone loves mark's food so you won't have any complaints!!

Mary


----------



## emak

Hi all ,hows everyone doing?
Pink Tulip read ur post about the cocker spaniel puppies ,i have been after one for ages and was hoping to get one near the end of the summer(as long as it doesnt interfere with tx).What colour are they?
U might be able to help me out nearer to the time when i am looking ,cant have one at the moment as i still work 12 hr shifts but was hoping to get one when my job finishes up.Golden would be my first choice but as DH has said i would take a PINK one im that besotted with them.
Hows all the rest of yous doing?Cant stay on, have to go out to work shortly so enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## betty-77

Hi everyone,

hope everyone is well, isn't it a georgeous day  

i haven't posted for about a week as i've been feeling a bit fragile and down to say the least.  Every now and again all this waiting just gets too stressful and i feel like i just can't cope.  i think i've cried myself out and argued with just about everyone i've spoke to  

Anyway i think i'm over it again for another while (i hope).

So much has been going on here that i can hardly keep up!  I'll just say hello to everyone who has recently joined the thread, i don't post that often but i hope you find the site as supportive as i do.

Can't remember who was asking about green teas, but i recently bought the Marilyn Glenville "getting pregnant faster" book - she says not to drink tea/coffee even decaf and green tea for various reasons including that they effect the absorbtion of nutrients.  she does recommend herbal tea such as peppermint, dandelion, ginger, chamomile and loads more.

I'm also a big Apprentice Fan - can't wait until tonight to watch it.  DH making spagball, bottle of vino and apprentice    

bye for now

betty


----------



## janners1

LOL Weeza, I actually just look at the pictures and the pretty clothes most of the time!    

ROFLOL about Cobra coming to the Meadows!!!!!!!!!!! Sooooo funny!! I also LOVED Wolf and nearly used to wet myself when he was on, chasing the contestants and being rude generally. And the audience used to chant "who's afraid of the big bad wolf" and he would get all hyped up!!

Can you even imagine the excitement if I was training to be in Gladiators??!! I am gonna ask HT next time if he thinks I could do it lol!

Mary good advice about the Markies treats, I always rely on Markies when I am having people over!

Hi Betty - sorry you have been feeling down. I know the waiting is really hard, this is one of the hardest things you will ever go through so don't feel bad for getting down and having a cry every now and again.  

Am gonna have to tape the Apprentice. The Hubber is modelling in a fashion show for charity tonight so I have to go and heckle him from my front row seat !!!!!!!


----------



## pink tulip

Emak - Glad to hear I've got a cocker spaniel lover.....we've got 2 light brown boy pups and a black girl. If I can figure out how to PM you I could send you some photos?? 

Mary, shopping in Moira is pretty good eh! I bought a handbag in Angelo handbags today which was very naughty....get the shopping police on alert NOW  I do like Enigma too but must say I prefer Brown Sugar

Betty - Nice to meet you - I'm new around here . Sounds like you're pretty hacked off and boy do I know that feeling. I found the waiting to be called for the NHS waiting list the hardest part so far. Now that we are actually in the middle of treatment I am so much happier. I really hope you don't have much longer to wait 

I'm off to the gym xx


----------



## crazykate

bugger, bugger, bugger........I've just lost the longest flaming post I've done in aaaaages 

Cate - you've gotta stand up for yourself hun cos no-one else will  cept us lot of course!

Trishy, my tablets were never increasing...........until scan on monday of course! try spacing yours out see if it makes ya feel any better hun!

Anita when's your next appointment? Glad no side effects for you .........see what I'm doing here? 

Weeza I have to say as much as a pain in the  as DH can be he is quite domesticated he will even hoover and mop floors for me 

SQ - best of luck for Friday and for your 2ww hope you get your much deserved 

Mary, Janners, tedette, Emak, Gemma, Missy, Sunny, Fiona, Jofi, PT, and everyone else hi hope tx/pg not treating you too badly


----------



## Mrs AB

MaryC said:


> Don't worry firstly me friend didn't buy the dress she picked a shorter dress, really beautiful! Secondly I doubt it would be the same wedding anyway as the one she is going to is a very swanky full weekend event down south!!


Excuse me...............Mrs AB sticks her chest out and holds her head high....................who's to say that I'm not going to a similar swanky do for the weekend...............huh!....................double huh!....................  And anyway, I'm surprised _you_ know someone who knows someone, who's hosting a swanky 'event' in the bloody south!!!!

Anyway Big Moma how you doing??!!

Oh, nearly forgot....................what do you mean _her_ dress was beautiful!!!!! I need lots and lots of reassurance that I picked the right one...............it cost a blinkin' fortune!!!!

PT - when is your EC/ET?

SQ - great news about your Embies..................good luck babe.   

Janners your job sounds fantastic...................are you a professional photographer? Gladiators? Ewww...................I liked it until my boyfriends used to pay more attention to those bloody harlots in their skimpy, latex than me!!!!!!!

I'm a dog lover too!!!!! I tried to replace me wedding pic with a pic of me dogs but the stupid puter keeps saying that they're too big....................anyone know how to fix that?? I have a Springer whos 7 in July, her name is Jess and I have a golden Cocker Spaniel who's 9 months and her name is Bo!!!!!! Jess and Bo have a love/hate relationship.....................Jess hates Bo and Bo loves her big sis Jess!!!!!

Kate - I get ye!

A


----------



## pink tulip

MRS AB - Hiya 
My EC is planned for the 7th May at RVH.....I am soooo counting the days, even though I'm sure it won't be very pleasant. What about you?R u at origin or RVH?
Off now to prepare oneself for the event of the week......THE APPRENTICE


----------



## Mrs AB

PT - my EC is planned for the 7 May too!!!!!      I'm at Origins - but at least we'll be going through the same sh!te together!!!

A


----------



## weeza82

Good Morning, 

Thank God it's Thursday. I would be happier if it was Friday, but hey ho, whaddya do!!!!

PT Marksies to the rescue  . They never fail   That's so nice having the neighbours round, our next door neighbours hate us, but we don't particularly like them a big pile either, so nobody looses  

Betty, good to hear from you again. Sorry that you have been so fragile lately. It's unavoidable with all this crap isn't it? And there is not a lot that anyone can do or say to make you feel better    but you know we luv you   

Janners, you could be in Gladiators!!!!!!!! I can see you doing the assault course at the end, (Having  never met you!!!) and us all cheering you on with Janners T-shirts on      and then the camera would show us and the caption would say "Janner's supporters" YEAH!!!!!! That rocks!!!!! Great idea Mary C  

Morning also to Mrs AB, Dahlia, Trishy, Crazykate, Cate, Pink Tulip, Emak, Tedettem Sunny, Missy, Galaxygirl and all the rest  

Didn't get to see the Apprentice, just the "You're fired" bit. Can't believe Simon is gone. When is it repeated?


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.  Weeza it's funny how you are always first to post in the mornings!!  At least you are a happy morning person!!

PT and AB - 7th May is my ET so massive date for us all!! 

Carzy - strange your tablets are not increasing.  I am on 1 for the first 4 days, then 2 for the next 4 days, then 3 for the next 5 days (with my scan on the 3rd day of 3 tablets), then 4 daily for the next 3 days then ET then stay on 4 for the rest of the 2WW and if positive result then stay on 4 until first baby scan.  Hopefully this means a really good lining.  How many were you taking daily up until your scan?

Janners - I can see you as Jungle Janners and you growling when the camera turns on you!!


----------



## janners1

ROFLOL!!!!!!!         

You two have seriously cracked me up this morning!!!!!! I could be the new answer to Wolf!! I can just see it now - if it lasts more than a couple of series I am definitely gonna apply!    

Remember the thing at the end that they had to run up and sometimes the person in front would stumble, giving the other person a chance to catch up? It was sooooo exciting. I hope they do a good job with the new one because I saw the American one and it was truly disappointing. Too much theatricals!

I'm gonna have to check out the shopping in Moira then! I've never shopped there before. I was in Lila Bridal though, and it's lovely.

Anita, I only know how to reduce photos in photoshop (yes I am a photographer!!), but if you want me to make it smaller for you I can - PM me and I'll send you my email. I can imagine your 7 year old hating her wee sister at times. My MIL and FIL have a 5 year old lab and she gets really fed up with my dogs when we are over there - especially Sonny the pup!! Golden cocker spaniels are just gorgeous.

Speaking of dogs, yer man Keith the dog trainer has been on the blower to me looking me to take pics of him teaching a class!! My first instinct was to say no, but I reckon it would be good craic to put on the blog lol!!

Holy crapola 7th May is a mega date all round!!!!!!!    

Weeza Apprentice is repeated on Sat night around 10pm or so. I understand why he fired Simon - he literally turned into David Brent during the challenge, facial features and everything!! However I think that nasty little piece of work Claire deserved to go first. Hopefully next week. And is it just me or do some of the girls really pick on *******? Last night I really thought she was being picked on. Anyway, couldn't believe how easy the task was and how  much they messed up in the back end of things.

Gotta go and do some work. For the first time in my working-from-home-career, I slept in this morning!!!!! TILL HALF NINE!!! I am so ashamed


----------



## weeza82

The Eliminator!!!! Wasn't that what it was called? you used to be sitting watching one about to win, then they would slip and the other one would over fly up the thing past them, swing on the rope and through the paper and win and you would be screaming at the telly........ Ah, good times   Oooh I used to love Atlas Balls, remember them? and Hang Tough, Duel, The Wall........The old 90's one was repeated last year on UKTV Gold (or something) and DH watched it (so did I   ) and our noephews got so into it, they thought it was the best thing they had ever seen!!!!!

I am impressed that you have only sleptin once, impressive discipline. Oooh, that would be hilarious, photographing an obedience training class, totally do it!!!

Trishy, when I start work I check my emails then come on here to see what the crack has been overnight and write my morning note, whilst drinking a hot refreshing coffee.


----------



## janners1

Ah the Eliminator!!!!!! My dad always said he hated Gladiators but if he was there when we were watching it he would be jumping up and down at the end of it with us, shouting at the tv! He so loved it but wouldn't admit it! LOVED the Atlas balls and also the Wall, I think it was my fav. Especially when the girls did it because usually they did not stand a chance against the female gladiators and their mega strong arms! That would be no problemo for Janners, I am now able to bench press half my body weight lol!!!!!!!!! (thanks to HT shouting at me 'Mickey style' on a weekly basis).

But I promised I won't turn into Madonna any time soon!    

So I have just confirmed that I will do the obedience class! Although I did it once before and took loads of fabulous piccies of the doggies but he says he wants all the photos focused on him this time!!!!!! Fame gone to his head?!!

I think I am not gonna get too much done today. DH has just boarded his plane and I am very jealous. I so want to be in Vegas.


----------



## janners1

Weeza you now have 330 bubbles (I did some blowing yesterday) and I am still stuck in the 200s. I demand you blow me some!!!!!


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Girls, 

I have got myself into a intercafe to give you a quick update.

We had 9 eggs collected on Tuesday but unfortunately none fertilised.  We are heart broken.  We are just holding unto God at the moment and know that he still has good plans for us.  The Royal has recommended we go for ICSI the next time.  Unfortunately we have used our one free go and we will have to try and find the funds to finance it.  

This is such a hard journey and such a roller coaster.

I have not had a chance to read any post so I sorry that I cannot do personals.

I was suppose to do of work next week but I will do back now so I will be in touch next week.

GemmaC x


----------



## Trishy

Oh Gemma I am so so sorry.  I am thinking of you over the next few weeks.  Take time out for you and DH to get your heads round it but don't give up hope.  I wish the doctors could be more honest about what the result could be and suggest ICSI straight away to a lot of you as this seems to happen quite often.  I am only glad they told us ICSI straight off.  Please don't give up - it's far from the end of the journey for you.

Love to you both


----------



## Trishy

Janners and Weeza - it's a bubble tie now!!!


----------



## GemmaC

Loggin of now. 

PM for you Trishy.


----------



## weeza82

I forget to blow bubbles, sorry   please forgive me... but I have made up for it and gave everyone lots of bubbles   

GemmaC, so sorry to hear about the non-fertilisation     I hope you find the strength to get through this together   

Janners, my dad was the exact same "stupid program, could you not watch something more intelligent"  "Daaaad, I'm 13, what esle would I be watching?" 

I hate it when my DH is away. He went to Madrid for a stag weekend in Oct for 4 days and for the first 2 days, i cried everytime I came home to an empty house   and Ruby would sit at the back door waiting for him, all confused cos his car was there but he wasn't


----------



## pink tulip

So sorry to hear your news GemmaC. Be good to your selves and do lots of stuff that might give you comfort ( In my case this is usually pampering, food & alcohol....oh and lots of hugs  ) As I am just in the middle of my 1st ICSI that is one my biggest fears - no fertilisation - so my thoughts are with you & your DH

Hi to all my buddies still in middle of tx, hope you're having a good day and no side effects


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Gemma so sorry to hear about your no fertilisation, must be devastating...........Take care of yourself xxx.    

Keep positive and hopefully you will have better luck in the future!!!

Hi to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!

First scan tomorrow am really panicking, what if there is no h/b!!!!!!!!!!! Can't do nothing but think about this for the last 2 weeks.......             

Missy xx


----------



## janners1

Sorry to hear this Gemma      Don't give up though, ICSI is probably more suited to your situation, it is just a real shame you weren't advised to have this in the first place. I can't imagine how sad and disappointed you must feel after investing so much hope in your first IVF go.

I think my house is gonna be so quiet with DH being away. He told me it was awful when I was away, but I reckon it will be worse for me since I work from home and have no-one to talk to all day anyway! I always look forward to him getting home for a bit of a natter!!

Thanks for the bubbles gals!!

Missy - good luck for tomorrow - there WILL be a heartbeart!


----------



## Trishy

Gemma - PM for you 

Missy - good luck for tomorrow.    Everything will be fine.  Have the pains calmed down a bit?

Janners - don't mention the Gladiators to HT or he might embarrass you in class again!!    When does it actually start?  What channel?

What is it with all these men getting such good stag venues? 

Mary - watch out for Anita - raging hormones I suspect!!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Trishy

Yeah the pains have calmed down, have good and bad days but i think it is just stretching etc.......

Missy xx


----------



## weeza82

Hey Missy,               there will be a h/b tomorrow.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Missy, I'm so excited for you getting your scan tomorrow, it will be amazing although all it will be is a small flashing light on the screen which is the heartbeat not an awful lot more to see!!
It's only natural to be nerves, I have nerves moments too as to whether everything is going OK but if there is no hb on my scan I must be having an alien because there is definitely something growing me!!!  

Trish, don't worry about me Anita is no challenge for me!!!!  even if she is a crazy hormone ridden chick!!!  

Anita, I love the dress you got, stop stressing you will look fab at the wedding, you'll have the bride in tears with an inferiority complex!!..........(I thought you'd like that idea!!!) My friend didn't get 'your' dress as it wasn't the right shape for her but she did think it was beautiful. Monsoon actually have alot of really nice clothes at the moment, very good for weddings!

Janners, you have to sign up for Gladiators!!! I wonder who'll take over for Ulrika

I watched the appentice last night, I can't believe Simon has gone, I really like him! Weeza, I know what you mean about then picking on *******, I have a small amount of sympathy for her although honestly she is useless!! but they don't have to be soooooo nasty to her!!! 
Everything fine with me, bump still growing, not quite as tired today!!! THANK GOD!!!! I'm off out now in search of another pair of maternit jeans this is turning into the bane of my life!!!

I hope everyone else is well today.

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

MaryC said:


> Missy, I'm so excited for you getting your scan tomorrow, it will be amazing although all it will be is a small flashing light on the screen which is the heartbeat not an awful lot more to see!!
> It's only natural to be nerves, I have nerves moments too as to whether everything is going OK but if there is no hb on my scan I must be having an alien because there is definitely something growing me!!!


I know it will only be a flicker but it would be more reassuring you do have doubts at times.....

What gives the sense of something in side, what feeling do you have Maybe stupid question but thought i would ask!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

The great thing about getting pregnant through IVF seems to be you get your first scan so much earlier than the normal 12 weeks (or I heard the new rule is 16 weeks now for the first scan?)  

No AF yet.  It needs to hurry up!


----------



## weeza82

It seems different areas have different ways. My friend had 1 at 7 weeks in Craigavon and then 14 weeks, but another friend didn't have one till 13 weeks in Dungannon. But I had heard that about 16 weeks somewhere else as well. 

Trishy I do an AF dance for you now (not on the desk)     and one no-AF dance for me


----------



## Trishy

Are you feeling any different this month?  I definitely don't want to be negative but try not to get too excited because I would hate for you to be upset.  Saying that "Go on Weeza"


----------



## weeza82

Weeelllllll, no. I was afriad of turning into a 2ww-er   as I was wrecked last weekend, (Slept on Sat afternoon and everything   ) and my boobs were killing me for over a week (from Ov till yesterday) but now I feel normal again (tired but that's only cos it's Thursday), so waiting on AF over the weekend (why always at the weekend?)  But I always do a wee NoAF dance every month.


----------



## MaryC

Hi Missy,

It's hard to describe!!! I'll list my symptoms I think that would be easier,

For starters I haven't been able sleep on my stomach since the beginning of my 2ww! I already have a bump and it has gone very hard today which is like when I was preg with DD. My chest has increased in size quite dramatically and they are very sore. I'm very tired quite a bit of the time, thanksfully not much nausea mainly only when I brush my teeth!! Some pains from the muscles stretching and a kind of funny butterflies sensation occasionally! I think that's the lot, there's enough!!!!! 
I never understand these woman who don't even know they are pregnant until a few months into the pregnancy!!!

What are your symptoms

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Girls, on the subject of bubbles as mentioned earlier I have been blowing you all bubbles for the past week!!

Also got some lovely maternity jeans in Dorothy Perkins!!! So I'm a happy camper!! DH will be soooooo delighted I'm sure he's sick of me going on about my lack of jeans!!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

I'm sure the HUGE elasticated waist that you can pull up to your chin will be such a turn on for him!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Mary my symptoms have been slight tenderness in my chest and increased a bit (i am small anyways so there is a bit of a difference!!lol), some cramps, slight nausea and tiredness at different times of the day mainly now am cleared by about 2/3.  Heartburn and a swollen belly!!!

But i don't know whether i invent these at times or they are real am studying every slight symptoms!!! 

Missy xx


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

It feels like I haven't been on here in ages!!

Have been trying to stay away as I was becoming obsessed and have been having recurrent dreams about having a baby boy that I am trying hard not to take as a sign...but am secretly hoping I am psychic   I have almost convinced myself that even if this cycle of IVF doesn't work, the dreams mean I will become pregnant and have a child sometime (but secretly want it to be now!)

I downregged with no real symptoms, a few 'down' days around AF but it was a loved one's anniversary so that was to be expected (thanks for the pms ShoppingQueen  )

And I injected for the first time today....and...it was sooooooooooooooooooooo....painless!!! 

I couldn't believe it!  Have to go for first scan at RVH on Tuesday morning so I will see how things are progressing then.

I hope everyone is well...I haven't had time to read all the pages I missed AND I missed the Apprentice last night  What is the world coming to!? 

Lots of love to everyone, all my fellow cyclers and all the mums to be (which is all of us!)

A surprised-that-it-is-so-painless-and-happy Tedette!


----------



## Fionab

I haven't been on for ages as I was away on a course until yesterday. There is so much to catch up with so I don't think i will get to respond to everything.

Janners, men get away with too much, a week in Vegas!  I'll look forward to see you in Gladiators!

Maryc, just curious how many pairs of shoes you bought!!

Trishy, good to see you back.

Pink Tulip,welcome to the board.  I has those night sweats, they can be so horrible to live with.  When do you start stimms?

Weeza, I can't believe Simon went either, I was sure Clare would go.

Crazykate, glad to hear things are going well with your treatment, not long to go now until ET.

MrsAB, good luck for EC.  

Gemmac, sorry to hear that you had no fertilisation with IVF.  We had this with our first IVF and were recommended to move to ICSI.  We had ICSI in Feb and from our 8 eggs we got 6 fertilised so it does work.  I'll pm you with more details.

Missy, good luck for scan tomorrow. 

Annie, hope your 2WW isn't too hard on you 

Shopping queen, good luck for tomorrow.  

Tedette, glad that the injections are going well

Hi to everyone else that I have missed.

I need an AF dance as I am now on day 41, I usually have a 28 day cycle but this is my first one since the ICSI failed (I had AF the day after BFN but none since then).  
Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm bringing the bloody dress back!!!!! Gee-wiz, it's so hard to find _the_ perfect dress....................I'm just not happy with it................so, I'm setting you all a challenge.....................GET ME A GORGE DRESS!!!!!!! Oh, that'll give the bride a complex..........hee, hee, hee......................

And another thing..................I've got a swollen left cheek!!!!!!!!  What's that all about??!!!! Hope it doesn't grow overnight!!!!! Trust me to end up with a lop-sided face....................and there was me worrying about a third nipple and chest hair...................this is worse!!!!

Hi Tedette and Fionab - good to hear from you. Tedette - congrats on gettin your first injection over with................the thought of doing it is worse!!!!

Janners - I have Photoshop too - purlease tell me how to reduce me pix!!!!!!

A


----------



## Cate1976

Gemma C, so sorry to ehar that none of your eggs fertilised.      and      for you and your DH

Janners: Thanks, it was the store manager that made the comments. Am looking for another job though.


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,whats happening with u all?
Nothing much to report my end ,in work at the moment so have to keep an eye out for the boss  .Last shift tonite then OFF for the weekend yipeeeeee   .I work everyother weekend so they are very precious!!!!
MaryC glad u finally found a decent pair of maternity jeans ,will have to remember dorothy perkins when my time comes around  .
GemmaC sooooo sorry about the no fertilization  Have sent u a PM.
Tedette brill that the first jab went smoothly ,hope everything else goes to plan. 
Can anyone tell me how long it could take for the RFC to send me a letter confirming that im on the waiting list for tx?Have been waiting a couple of weeks now and from what i have read on here there admin is a bit rubbish,so im not sure if i should start pestering them yet with phone calls,what do u think?
Looks like the start of May is a happenin time for a lot of you ladies .GOOD LUCK.
Cate was reading the stuff about ur work ,that is [email protected] ,i really hope u get a new job soon .nobody needs that kind of hassle at work.
Hello to all the rest of u babes Wezza,Anita,Janners,crazykate,Betty,Trishy,pink tulip,annie and anybody else that my pea brain has forgotten,Take care.
Ema xxx


----------



## buster31

Hi Ireland guys just new to site having treatment at Origins...first Icsi abandoned last Wed due to poor response to stims   just wondering if anyone knows of anywhere in Ireland knows of any clinin where immunological testing is offered ? Thanks


----------



## emak

Hi Buster31  and welcome to the mad house that is FF.
Sorry to hear bout ur icsi being abandoned   i really feel for u and dh .I myself have nitemares bout something like that happening to me when its my turn(whenever that maybe?)
I am afraid i cant answer ur question about immunological testing  ,but im sure one of the other girls might be able to help u out ,as im pretty new to all this IF stuff and fairly new to FF,but i find it very helpful and there is usually someone who maybe able to help (or even just to listen)as we are all in the same boat.
Must go and do some work now. 
See ya Ema


----------



## Trishy

Hi Buster and welcome to the site.  So sorry to hear you had bad response to the stimms.   That must have been so disheartening.  Sorry can't help with your question but maybe someone else can.

Hi Tedette and Fiona - nice to see you both again.

Still no AF for me and if it's not here by Sunday I have to phone for this blood test.  Really don't want to have to do that but probably worrying about it not being here yet will make it even less likely to appear.

Weeza - still doing the NO AF Dance for you!! 

How is everyone this morning?  I am shattered as usual by a Friday and just want work to go very quickly.


----------



## weeza82

Good morning everyone. 

At last it is Friday, the week is nearly over. I though it would never end     (but it has   )

Buster, welcome to the board and so sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle   I hope you and DH are doing ok   I don't where immunological testing is done in Ireland, but I am sure someone will know. But I hope the board will be a good support and a bit of craic for you!!!

Emak, the time you wrote that last message, I was far far away in the land of nod   then DH woke me when he was getting for work at 4.30am   Enjoy your weekend  !!

Tedette, how it's going? So pleased that jabbing yourself is going well!!!   You sooo bwave!!!!!! I feel like I should give you a lollipop!!!! Seriously, fair play, you sound well in control. When is your EC date then?

Cate, I had a read about your work. That is well beyond acceptable. Did you contact the Citizens Advice Bureau? I understand you looking for another job now, but before i would leave I would give a written complaint to the Human Resources nationwide office of your company, not necessarily making an official compliant if you don't want to go down that road, but to bring it to their attention. 

MrsAB, what is wrong with the dress? It looks lovely? I haven't really got the time to look about an outfir for you, as I am looking for one for myself!!! How is the face this morning?

Fiona, nice to hear from you again. I will do an AF dance for you     (Weeza: will AF dance for food   )

Janners, did you watch ER? Abbie deserves a slap   see if Luka Kovac was mine, it would all be so different...... What about Tony and Sam getting jiggy with it? Tony is not bad either, not exactly hit with the ugly stick    Do you know they are trying to talk Doug Ross and Carol Hathaway into coming back for the last ever!!! OMG!!!!

Morning to everyone else Mary, Missy, Sunny, Dahlia, Annie (how is it going babe?) crazykate, Trishy, Gemma, galaxygirl and all the rest   

$%"* it, you beat me Trishy!!! Well done. Think AF will come on tomorrow, but hell, a wee dance will do no harm, thanks babe.


----------



## Trishy

Ha ha - beat you!!!!   Sore throat this morning and feeling a cold coming on me.   Thought the spray might have been giving me a sore throat but now it's maybe just part of a cold.


----------



## janners1

Morning all!!!!!

I did not sleep in this morning   

Infact, I was rudely awakened by a text from DH at 5am to say they had made it at last, and I couldn't get to sleep after that. I lay in bed planning my day.

After I type this I am gonna go to Markies and buy lots of nice and healthy foods for me to eat over the weekend, because when  DH isn't here I tend to live on toast and then have heartburn for weeks (toast gives me mega heartburn, but I'm so lazy when it comes to food that I put up with it). Actually DH left me a note on my computer when he left saying "Look after yourself and the boys and don't eat too much toast. You know it gives you heartburn". lol.

Then I am going to the gym for a wee bonus session with HT as we are doing a challenge and discussing my tactics to go on gladiators. After this I shall come home and eat some of my lovely markies food and settle in to work for the afternoon. I'll go meet my friend at spin class at 6pm, gossip with her for an hour after and be home with a dvd for 8pm.

I'm sure you were all very interested in that     but it's not often I PLAN a day, it is actually unheard of, so I'm quite proud of myself!

Mary - glad your bump is growing and fabulous news on the maternity jeans. Weeza I remember you saying you will have trouble finding jeans cause you are tall, well my friend is almost 6ft and when she was preggers she got all her trousers in markies. They do an extra long length and they were perfect for her. She also gets loads of stuff from Dotty P's (Dorothy perkins), their long length is great.

Tedette - glad the injecting is going well and isn't sore!!!!!!!!!  

Fiona - that was a very good catch up post!! Hope you get AF!!    

Anita - Oh My Ghad I can't believe you are bringing the dress back!!!!!!!!! It was lovely, but if you aren't loving it you are as well returning it. I shall keep my eye out for something for you. OK to resize an image in photoshop open your image and go to IMAGE/IMAGE SIZE. Once in there make sure all the bottom boxes are ticked and change the pixel size at the top - I think it has to be 200 pixels or something, but it does tell you on the upload page. Click oK and then save as copy, so you don't write over your full size image. Swollen left cheek?!!! lol!! I have no idea!!

Ema - ENJOY your weekend!!!

Hi Buster, welcome to the site. Sorry I can't help you with your question, just wanted to say hi 

Trishy - Hope you get your AF. Usually when I do a pregnancy test I get mine the next day - try that!    

Weeza - DON'T even talk to me about that HAG Abbie. I hate her. Her horrible sour old face. She does not deserve Luka at all. Am lovin that Sam and Tony are getting it on - I so fancied him in full house. He is hotter now though!! Although it was weird that he was with yer woman and then she totally disappeared, like they changed their mind about the storyline half way through the series! Remember that happened in Friends with Rachel and Joey? Apparently the writers had intended Rachel and Joey to end up together, but then the cast didn't sign up for another series so they had to end it with Rachel and Ross getting back together. I always thought Rachel and Joey were much better together.

I gotta go - I'm running late for my planned morning ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Janners, nooooo. I hated Rachel and Joey together. It was always supposed to be Rachel and ross. I loved it when rachel got it together with her assistant Tag, remember him? He is Eddie Cahill, now Flack in CSI: NY and holder of the No. 1 post in my top 5.     DH knows if I ever see him, to get out of my way   

That was so sweet of your DH to leave you that wee note. Aaaawwww. 

My day today: Start work at 8, finish at 3.15pm (YAY   ), go to shop and buy traybakes/buns, go home, get ready for youth group parents night. Be at youth hall for 7pm, parents night starts at 7.45. Ends at 10, will be leaving proably at 11 by the time we wash and clean up, go home, stumble into bed and lie in tomorrow and woe betide anyone who comes to my door tomorrow morning   ILs that means you!!!!


----------



## weeza82

I started a new thread on the Ireland page, check it out


----------



## Trishy

CrazyKate - just noticed your ticker says 6 days until ET!!  How exciting!


----------



## weeza82

Nearly my home time  

CrazyKate, good luck for the scan on Mon morning   and hopefully by this time next week you will have a couple of lodgers     

ShoppingQueen, hope ET went well today, keep your tummy warm and all that       

Annie, hope all went well for you as well       

MrsAB, hope your outfit hunt is successful this weekend!!!

To everyone else, have a lovely weekend and I hope it all goes the way you have planned    

Chez Weeza this weekend will be another quiet one. Youth Group parents night tonight (tiring but fun), and hopefully no ILs knocking on the door tomorrow morning, as I will be having a well deserved lie-in   The rest of the weekend will be quiet and probably spent on the sofa with a hot water bottle as AF is due tomorrow   Actually, must buy hot water bottle, as it couldn't be found last month.....

Anyhoo, I'm off, so have a good one   

Weeza  xxx


----------



## Cate1976

buster31, welcome to FF. Sorry to hear your tx was abandoned. I don't know which clinic does immunology tests, someone will though.

weeza, during the idsucssion last friday, my boss denied making the comments. In the end, we agreed to disagree so I don't think I could make a complaint and she'd contacted HR to ask advice on how to handle the situation. I raised other issues as well. The problem I've got is that my boss has already said that at the moment she'd have to say unable to give a reference if I do apply for other jobs. Talk about being trapped. I've been advised to stay where I am and try to turn my boss's attitude round so that she will give me a reference. I'm hoping that she doesn't try to make things difficult for me if I need time off during tx.


----------



## weeza82

I thought employers were obliged to give you a reference if asked for it?? I don't work in HR, so I could be way off the mark, but she seems to have you totally over a barrel Cate. Have you posted on the work issues board? Maybe there is someone there.....  
It just doesn't seem above board at all, that she can make disparaging remarks, then force your hand into this agreeing to disagree (which leaves you at a disadvantage) and then withold a reference from you. 
Have you kept a record of the conversation or any other remarks she may have made? If there have been others, you would have a stronger case.....  
My advice would be to find out can a manager definitely withhold a reference and go from there.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Haven't read the threads posted since I've been AWOL so will just say HOLA & GOOD LUCK to all of you waiting on AF, waiting on AF, doing tx etc etc

Hope all went well 2day Missy - have been thinking of you - do send me a PM if u can.

Crazykate - All the very best for ur scan on Monday. Thinking of u

Well we have 2 embies on board! DH wants to call them Roy & Al (as in Royal) Idiot!! Anyway thrilled as this time we only had 5 eggs & then 4 embies. *They are a 8 cell grade A & a 8 cell grade B.*I know that good quality embies guarantee nowt but am trying to keep up the ol' PMA!!

Thanks to all of you who have sent me PM's & words of support & encouragement. All of are struggling with ur own IF & I really do appreciate ur thoughfulness.

As u know am taking a break from the thread during 2ww (to save me over obseesing - well thats the plan!!!) - will be back after test date.

Love, hugs & lotsa luck to you all

Love

Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi to all you lovely ladies 

Thank God it's Friday!!    ....although Friday with no wine is not really a Friday 
I'm soo excited because my DH is coming home tonight and I have survived the week alone. I think we will have some marital re-bonding tonite 

Welcome to Buster and sorry to hear your news   I would suggest contacting the Galway clinic, Dr Phil Boyle to see if they do immunological testing. I attended there for a year for NAPRO and they are very good

Ema - thanks for your PM re my puppy photos - I am still trying to figure out how to respond and attaching the photos so I will try to do it over the weekend

Trishy - I was thinking about your wait for the   yet.....I found mine was very late when I started the nasal sprays....it was on day 35 when I would normally get AF on day 32. Anyway, I'll do a wee AF dance for you too            
Also, you mentioned you have sore throat and cold - I am convinced ( and it does say it on the leaflet that comes withe the spray) that having the cold and sore throat is a direct side effect of down regging. I have one permanently now since I started 3 weeks ago....sniffing all the time ....Yuk! Oh and the hot flushes are deffo getting worse for me. I had an awful nights sleep last night....duvet off....duvet on.....

Have a great weekend girlies and a big   to all my kindred spirits in the middle of TX

Pink Tulip


----------



## Trishy

I am sooooooo excited for you SQ.          PM on it's way soon


----------



## Cate1976

How do you get access to the work issues board.


----------



## Trishy

Thanks PT that helps understand why I am starting to feel crap!!  Just have to soak up the sympathy from DH!!  (I should be so lucky!)  

My only concern about not getting AF yet is they want me to get a blood test on Monday to check my hormones levels and to see (ironically) if I am pregnant!! So if it's not here on Sunday I have to phone them on Sunday morning (during my weekend away in Portrush!) and explain the situation so they can make an appointment for Monday.  Not sure if they will let me start HRT on Tuesday as planned if AF not here yet??  I am CD 32 now and normal length is anywhere up to 35 days so they are not exactly giving me much of a chance to be a day late as Tuesday will be CD 36!  Why is there always something to stress about along the way!!


----------



## Trishy

Meant to say yes the hot flushes are a nightmare aren't they!  I got them every 15 minutes towards the end and felt like I had the flu as I was hot then cold which was horrible.  Probably because I was on 4 boxes of spray in total due to them keeping me on longer to fit around Christmas!  They will get easier though and at the end of the day I will take anything that is thrown at me if it means I end up with a baby! So good luck PT over the next wee while.


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi, it's puffy here................  

Both me bleedin' cheeks were swollen this morning _and_ my eyes!!! Not a good look, I can tell ye.......................lol Phoned Origins and they asked to get my sorry a$$ up there in case I was having a reaction to the drugs.  I was petrified!!! Anyway, consultant thought my situation was hilarious.................ah - I didn't!!! And sent me packin!!!! So, I'm still here albeit a little rounder.................!!!

SQ - I really hope it works out for you hun. You deserve it!   

Hi Buster - I know someone who had to have a Tests carried out because of auto-immune issues - she had to get the tests done in England and is now having her tx in England too (the clinic is called Care) because she needs a more specific tx plan. http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/ This girl has done alot of research to get to where she is at the mo - apparently NI isn't as advanced on auto-immune issues as England and America.

Janners - do you _reall_y have a job!!! Cos if that's your definition of a job - I gonna get me some!!!!! What DVD are ye gettin!!

Trish - all good things.............lol!!!

Weeza - you really do get excited about the weekend!!! 

A


----------



## betty-77

happy Friday everyone    

Is anyone doing anything interesting this weekend??  I'm looking forward to a lazy saturday and a day out on Sunday - i think we will take the dog for a big walk around Glenariff forest park, maybe even take a picnic  

Pink tulip - how did coffee with the neighbours go today, hope it went well.

Gemma C - Sorry to hear your news, take time with dh to get through this.  it certainly is a rollercoaster and there is no way of preparing for all the ups and downs.  when your ready you will find a way to look to the next steps and all i can say is stay positive, thinking of you and  i'll keep you in my   . 

Mrs AB i hope you get the dress of your dreams - i'm not the best shopper i must admit i usually take me wee sis with me when i need to buy clothes

ema - i haven't a clue how long you should wait for confirmation letter.  I know if i was in your position i would probably start to phone and pester them - mind you i had to phone them on monday and spent half the day trying to get through to them. 

cate - your work sounds like a nightmare - to be honest it sounds like bullying and you should not be put off making a complaint because of anything they have said.  Think carefully about what they have done and if your happy to leave things as they are then well and good but it's got to be your decision.   

welcome to the board buster, i hope you get the answers you need.  the support on this site is fab  

Janners, i hope your day went as planned!! how sweet of dh to leave a note like that for you 

I'm with you on the Pregnancy test - every time i do one AF arrives later that day or the next (believe me i have done plenty!!)

Weeza - I hope you get your lie in tomorrow.  i never seem to be able to stay in bed when i have a day off, i'm always up first thing feeling like i should be doing housework or something useful!


Hello to everyone else, hope you all have a great weekend and good luck with tx whatever stages everyone is at.

    

betty xoxo


----------



## janners1

Cate I will ask my DH about that when he gets home but I am pretty sure she cannot deny you a reference. It sounds to me lik e she is totally bullying you, and no-one should be made to feel like they have to stay in a job because they can't get a reference. I wouldn't imagine the same woman will treat you very kindly during tx, but I would hope I am wrong.



shoppingqueen said:


> Well we have 2 embies on board! DH wants to call them Roy & Al (as in Royal) Idiot!! Anyway thrilled as this time we only had 5 eggs & then 4 embies. *They are a 8 cell grade A & a 8 cell grade B.*I know that good quality embies guarantee nowt but am trying to keep up the ol' PMA!!


Brill news Sharon, I'm so delighted for you!!!!!    

PT enjoy your marital bonding tonight lol!!

Anita - I took a half day today cause I am working tomorrow and Sunday!!!!!!!! Although if I am being honest it was more like a quarter day......    I ended up not getting a DVD as I have Step Up taped and I am gonna indulge in some delightful Channing Tatum idol worship. Boy that man knows how to wear a tank top!!    I'm also gonna watch the Good Dog Bad Dog show on BBC1 at 9pm.

Holy Crapola about your face!!!!!!!!! I bet you were freaking out! I can't believe they laughed at you - is it really really swollen?!

Betty, i had a great day and I ended up getting everything done according to plan. It was hit or miss whether I went to spin again tonight cause I already did one at lunchtime and my legs were sore, but I battled on for the sake of my friend lol!!! I am going to see Aspects of Love tomorrow afternoon with my friend after my shoot. I'll probably take my dogs out on Sunday too! I used to do so many preggo tests that my sis brought me dozens of cheap ones from the dollar store in America. I have since stopped the obsession because I was disappointed so many times!

Righto everyone, have a fabulous weekend I'm off to watch the doggie show!

x


----------



## Fionab

Emak, we got our letter after about 2 weeks so I would check with them when you get a chance

Cate, sorry to hear about the problem at your work. Do you have references for other jobs you have done in the past, these might help you get another job. Otherwise you might just need to keep your head down and get on with it until you get a reference.

Buster31, welcome to the board. I don't know if anywhere does the testing, did you try NaPro in Galway (http://www.fertilitycare.ie). Sorry to hear that your ICSI was abandoned - did Origin give you any reason why it happened.

Trishy, I know what you mean about waiting for AF - maybe we need to run around the town or something!!! Enjoy your weekend away.

Weeza, thanks for the AF dance, hope it works!

Shopping queen, great news on the embryos. Good luck for 2WW 

MrsAB, at least Origin were able to set your mind at rest that it wasn't a reaction to the drugs

Betty, enjoy your relaxing day and your long walk

Janners, which channel is the dog show on?

Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

Whoever gave me the pity bubbles (cos of me swollen cheeks I would imagine  ) thanks - they're appreciated.  Janners you don't sound that sympathetic!!!! lol  The swelling has gone down now - but I'm afraid of what I'll find looking at me in the mirror tomorrow!!!


----------



## Trishy

Janners and Betty - Well I took your advice and took a test just to see if it would bring AF on!!!  I didn't mind wasting a test because when I looked in my drawer I realised the test that I was hanging on to for the big day was out of date in October 2007!! Just goes to show how long ago I gave up on the natural BFP!!  So obviously it was negative   (shock horror!) but then I would have wondered had DH jumped me in my sleep if it was positive!!   So let's just see if that brings on AF now!!


----------



## janners1

Hey I just blew you 100 bubbles in sympathy for your swollen plight!!

Trishy, I hope the preggo test works and AF comes tomorrow!!

Fiona - the dog show is on now - BBC1

I wish someone was here to stop me eating. I am boredom munching with no DH to give me 'looks'!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Mrs AB is so overcome with emotion that she briefly forgets about her blotchy, puffed up cheeks and gives Janners a big bear hug for her wonderous generousity!!!!!


----------



## janners1

LOL


----------



## Annie70

Girls, it's been 24 degrees here today.  I say no more. Weather has exploded in the past week - it all looks good for your break Fiona!!

Off to the sunny terrasse of our local Greek resto with my friend and dh - this is vino weather and it's going to be hard resisting..

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## MISSY97

hi all

Welcome to Buster, good luck and hope you get great help on here...

Emak i got my rfc waiting list letter in just under 2 weeks from our appointment, i would phone and chase up if you are on the list at list put your mind at rest...

MrsAB where you in Origin early this morning Hope your cheeks are better now!!!!!!!!!! 

Well my appointment went really well, one healthy heartbeat and got a wee pic to treasure too!!!! Mary my due date by the size seem to now be 6th December isn't that near you!!!!!

S/Q pm on way!!!!!! Good Luck!!!!!!

Annie hope you are doing well and time isn't going to slow!!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else i wouldn't even start to try to name, wouldn't know where to start now!!

Missy xx


----------



## betty-77

Morning everyone,

I promised myself a lazy day today and so far so good.  i'm always awake early so no chance of sleeping late.  Instead i'm staying in bed with my laptop my book my mags and endless cups of tea   
Housework keeps creeping into my mind though so i might do a little later on   

Missy, great news about your scan yesterday you must be thrilled to bits.  hopefully you'll be able to relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy its so precious  

mrs AB, I hope you don't have any more shocks when you get up today and the swelling has stayed away!

Trishy fingers crossed the test will have done the job and AF will be here today   

Have a nice day everyone

betty xoxo


----------



## Trishy

Missy I am so pleased for you.  Bet the healthy scan is a big weight off your mind and you can now get on with enjoyig the pregnancy?  So that's 2 little Christmas babies now!  Noel and Holly?   

Thanks Betty - no sign of AF yet but fingers crossed.

Right, away to Portrush for girls night minus the drink!  Talk to you all on Monday and hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## MaryC

Hi all,

Missy, that's the same due date as me, 6th DEC!!!

Anita, If I were you I'd be scared to look in the mirror everyday!!!LOL   If the swelling isn't a reaction to the drugs maybe your DH is giving you a slap when your asleep as it's the only time he gets a chance to keep you in line!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
On the subject of the dress!! Try Enigma - Moira, Powder Puff - Banbridge, Gilly G - Belfast, come back to me if you have no luck with those!!

Well what has been up happening with me!!!!
Well I got really crap news yesterday from my Rheumatologist regarding recent blood tests I had done. A specific antibody has shown up in my blood which isn't great news for pregnancy!!!!!  It only effects me with very bad fatigue, so that's why I have been soooooo exhausted!!! However these antibodies can cross the placenta to the baby, if they do they can heart block the baby!! It means the babies heart beat has to be very carefully monitored throughout my pregnancy, sometimes the babies heart beat won't speed up even after birth and in those cases, which are rare!!, the baby will need a pacemaker!!
Now how SH*T is that news!!!! I'm having a scan done on Monday morning and a chat with my consultant but there isn't anything they can do to prevent these antibodies crossing the placenta!!! 
I am a very strong person but sometimes I think god really takes the P*SS with me!!

Anyway on a more cheerful note I got a lovely new pair of shoes last night in the outlet!!

I hope your all keeping well,

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Mary- that just doesn"t seem fair at all     . I hope Mondays appointment brings some positive plan for you..

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Gemma- really sorry to read your about your bad news. I am sure you are devastated.Thinking of you    

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Quick hallo to everyone else whatever stage you are at ,

Enjoy the weekend 

Dahlia x


----------



## MISSY97

Mary great news about the same due date!! Sorry to hear about your news, as long as they will closely look after you!!

Hi to everyone else!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Annie, sounds good at 24 degrees.  I'll be asking loads of questions about the clothes to take etc...  You'll be really sick of listening to me!  Hope the good weather is helping the 2 weeks pass quickly.

Missy, so glad to hear that your scan went so well.  I'm sure it was wonderful to see the heartbeat.

Betty, forget about the housework!  It only gets dirty again!!

Trishy, enjoy Portrush.

Mary, I'm sorry to hear your news but hopefully if they monitor you regularly everything will be ok.   

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

I think I may have reference problem sorted, it's possibly bordering on being dishonest but it might work.  I'll simply not put where I'm working down on application forms.  References won't be a problem as I can get one from place I did work experience when I did NVQ2 Business and Admin 06-07.  Getting a 2nd shouldn't be a problem either.  For the gaps in employment I can put down places I've done voluntary work.  Birthdays are looking for people and Clinton's Cards are as well.  The only thing that puts me off getting new job now is what will new job say if I have to have time off 6 mnths in during tx.  If I stay where I am and oss does make it difficult during tx, then she can watch out cos I will take action against her.  SDA for starters and I might just throw in Human Rights Act section 8  about having a family as well.  Also I have a really good friend who I know would help me fight.


----------



## emak

Hi girls how are you all 2day?
Annie im so jealous of the lovely warm weather u are enjoying ,its roasting over ere aswell it hit 10 in Derry today LOL  . Hows the 2WW going?    
Betty hows it going?Saturday mornings are for lie ins PJS to lunchtime for me !!!
Missy and Maryc great about same due date it will be good to have someone else at exactly the same stage of pg.
Maryc sorry to hear ur news ,i hope u are being well looked after at the hospital.
Trishy have a good one in Portrush ,i couldnt go on a girls nite without any vino.I wonder will u really go all nite without a drop 
Cate1976 dont let that witch of a manager keep putting u down.I would say she will back off a bit now that u seem to be standing ur ground with her.I hope u manage to get sorted with a another job,its a bit rubbish starting tx and a new job ,wot with all the time off needed etc.Im gonna be in the same boat myself as my job finishes in October which is possibly around the time i start tx(hopefully sooner) 
Thanks to the gals who answered my question about rfc ,gonna start pestering them on Monday  .It should be an experience if wot i have read on ere is anything to go by. 
 to all the rest of ya.
See ya Ema
xxx


----------



## emak

Hey its me again ,Trishy it has just dawned on me why ur not drinking 2nite   .Sorry i have  difficulty in keeping up with all the stages of tx that everyone is at.  
Anyone would think i was on the vino tonite(which im not) must be bedtime as the ol mind is starting to go.
Good luck all.
Ema


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Ladies,

I'm having a pretty chilled out weekend with DH and our little puppies. Hoping got get homes for them over the next couple of weeks as they'l be ready to leave home by then. 
Coffee didn't happen with my lady neighbours on Friday cos there were quite  a few of them away so I have rescheduled for next Friday. I've taken all the M&S advice on board 
I made a gorgeous meal for me and DH last night and I had a couple of glasses of red wine which i LOVED and now feeling guilty beacause I am trying to be so good throughout my treatment  Please can some one let me know if they abstained from alchol throughout all treatment or just towards the end. I know I prob sound like an   but I do love a wee glass of wine or 2 at the weekend  I know its a small price to pay but......
Anyway, off to have a shower and get dickied up as we're going to head into Belfast for a wee drive a bite to eat.
Wishing all expectant Mums  and all on treatment love and    

Have a great Sunday evening and speak tomorrow


----------



## crazykates DH

Hiya PT - this is Mrs Crazykate and not DH so don't panic!!  

I asked the clinic when I was d/r about alcohol intake and they told me "in moderation"......this time I have had one whole bottle of non-alcoholic Becks throughout tx.....

you should be fine enjoy your drive and have a lovely meal

Kate


----------



## Trishy

Hi Girls

Just back from Portrush.  Had a great girls night and managed to not touch a drop of alcohol but by the way I feel today I feel like I was drinking all night!   Splitting headache all day and feeling a bit sick and very tired.  AF still not arrived by this morning so had to phone hospital and was told to come in at 7.30am   tomorrow morning to get blood test and if oestrogen levels low enough I would be allowed to start HRT on Tuesday despite no AF yet.  That reassured me a bit as I know fine well I am d/regged as I feel so crap.  Luckily however when i got home it looks like AF has just made an appearance, well it's very brown rather than red so far (sorry if TMI)!  So I should be able to call them again in the morning and cancel blood test - yipppeeee!  

Does anyone else feel crap on the Supercur spray?  I found with Synarel last time I was great apart from the hot flushes towards the very end.  This time however I got a sore throat (although that seems to be a lot better now), feel like I have the cold, have a headache and feel tired.  I think I need a wee day off sick tomorrow just to sleep all day and see if that helps.  Not sure yet but that's what I might do.   

Emak - no worries, it's hard to keep track of anyone.  Besides I could have had a drink last night as the nurse said not to worry about not drinking but I want to be able to look back at the whole process and not be able to have one reason to be able to blame myself if it doesn't work.  I really can't see how it's worth risking it for the sake of a drink so I am a tea totaller now (but trying not to be boring!).  Funny thing was I was so surprised how easy it was to go dancing without a drink.  We even ended up in the Lush part of Kelly's giving it large!!!    OK, we left quite quickly as I did find being sober a bit hard with such hardcore dance music!  But no problem having fun in the main Wild club with chart music.  And plenty of sleezy men trying to grab you left, right and centre so being sober stopped me from giving them a slap!  

By the way my friends were on West Coast Cooler and white wine mixed together and it was gorgeous.  Definitely a drink for me when I am getting back on the party scene hopefully in another year after having a baby!!! 

PT - don't worry about having a drink as nurse said not to worry about the odd drink but just take it easy and I would certainly try to cut it out altogether now getting close to the end of treatment.  You don't want to ever be able to ask yourself 'what if I didn't drink' so I would just start to cut it out but really don't worry about the drink to date.  

Mary - as you know from PM I am so sorry about your news but wishing you all the best for your appointment tomorrow and hope you get a little reassurance.  I really do think they have to give you worst case scenario to cover their own backs.  

CrazyKate - not long now, bet you are excited?  So you must be on hrt and pessaries only at this stage?  Going ok?  

Missy - think I said already but so happy for you that scan went well.  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary - thanks for your tips re: clothes shops..........now, you're sure that these shops sell beautifully styled, elegant and ever so slightly sexy dresses? I mean, you're the last person I think of when I utter those words!!!! lol  

I'm sorry to hear about the concerns you have at present with your medical condition but I'm sure they'll keep a good eye on you!! 

Trishy - glad your AF is finally making an appearance - shy wee thing, ain't she!!!

PT - I was told by the nurse in Origin that it was ok to have one glass of wine now and again.

Cate - in relation to your current situation at work - I think you're better keeping your head down for a while and letting this issue pass and in a few months time start looking for a job so that your Manager will be more inclined to write you a reference. I am a Manager where I work and I would never refuse to write a reference for anyone but I don't think omitting your most recent period of employment is a good idea either.

Gemma - so sorry about the outcome of your tx. Keep positive babe............   

Janners/Weeza - where are ye??!!

Saw this wallpaper and thought I might put it in a frame and hang on my wall in living room - my living room has a retro vibe and I thought this would be funky. Whaddya think? You see orange is my accent colour. Which reminds me, Mary send me your e-mail addy and I'll send you a few pics - you asked me to send some ages ago!! If anyone else would like a nosey, let me know and I'll include you too!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Retro-Vision-Big-Orange-and-Brown-Circle-14-99-a-Roll_W0QQitemZ6058005618QQihZ002QQcategoryZ52348QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Anita


----------



## Cate1976

Mrs AB:  Thanks, I really don't want to have to be in situation of not putting where I work on application forms.  Being dishonest isn't me.  The prolem is I'm not sure if I can turn my boss's attitude round.  My jo is stock replenisher, it involves downloading list of what's been sold to a hand held terminal, I then go round the stockroom to see what we have and once finished, send list back to the PC and then take clothes downstairs.  Easy enough but I have to pick at rate of 120 an hour, the system works out your speed.  Problem is if I get a lot of calls from the floor to check for sizes/items not on floor, I sometimes don't pick at the required speed.  Boss has told me there's no allowance for these calls.  Last Friday she said that if I don't reach productivity, she'll go down disciplinary route.  I can't prove it but suspect she's decided she doesn't want me working in the shop anymore but knows I'm intelligent enough to know my rights, so is going to make sure I am forced out with no vhance of being able to take action.  I can't risk getting sacked as how owuld I explain that on job applications.  Part of me is up for the challenge of trying to change her attitude, I do like challenges depending on what they are.


----------



## crazykate

Well scan this morning showing lining still not thick enough! got another scan next monday and if lining still not thick enough they're gonna cancel tx!


----------



## weeza82

Good Morning all,

Happy Monday to you (Bleurgh!!!)

Crazykate    oh sweetie, so sorry to hear this. Is there anything you can do to help thicken the lining? Brazil nuts (or are they for something else?) I hope next monday brings better news for you and you DH (hi BTW  )

Mary, hope your scan goes well this morning   that's some news to receive    

Missy, so pleased to hear there was a heartbeat and you have a lovely wee pic!!!!  Do you feel any more settled (till the next scan? )

Cate, I think omitting your most recent employment would be like a flashing light to prospective employers. Better to be honest and upfront. Did you find out for definite if she can refuse a reference? Find that out and then go from there 

MrsAB, how is the face today?

Annie, good to hear from you. It was only a few weeks ago you were skiing and now its 24 degrees  Do you not have spring? I must chat to Dh about moving to Manitoba again............ Anyways, how is it all going with you and the 2ww?

Trishy,  all the country boys in Kellys. How to Get A Wife: grab her ****  Love Kellys, just for that and the checked shirts that their mammies have ironed for them before they went out  Glad AF came. Did you still have to go at 7.30am today?

PT, what kind of pups do you have? (i am sure you said, but I can't remember  )

Emak, good luck ringing RFC hopefully you won't be 

Hi Fiona, how long till you go on your big hols? (ANy room for a little'un in your suitcase?)

Dahlia, how are you? That was very good of you to leave a new mag in RFC waitin room 

Betty, hope you had a lovely weekend.

Janners, Channing Tatum, bit too chiselled for my liking. Jeremy Sheffield in the Wedding Date last night...YUM. Such a shame that man is gay, what a waste  . Was your DH at the fight in Vegas?

Morning to everyone else (is there anyone else left?) Galaxygirl, Gemma, Sunny, ShoppingQueen.... and everyone else 

All quiet on the western front at Chez Weeza at the weekend. Got a lie-in on Sat morning, but then had to contend with the triple whammy of AF (pains and all), a migraine (had been working on me since Thurs) and my cousin over for the day, very intense. I made Baked Alaska yesterday  Soooooo sweet, but lovely.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Crazykate so sorry to hear about your scan, it must be really disheartening!!!!      

I know Weeza has already said try brazil nuts, and a hot water bottle can all help to thicken the lining!!!!!

Best of luck and hope things improve for next weeks scan!!      

Weeza feeling a good bit more relaxed now a good part of the worry has gone now.....   

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Morning all.

Well I am off sick today and feeling like I am full of the cold with a screaming headache.  Not sure if it's the spray or just a cold but suspect it's the spray.  Throat is better now but just feel like crap in general!!  I think I willl just sleep all day. 

Crazy Kate - can't believe your lining is still not thick enough.  I am so sorry to hear that.  How many hrt tablets are you on a day now?  I honestly never considered that situation and I am sure neither did you.  Why is there always something thrown at you to cope with - why is it never straighforward?  I hate this whole infertility thing - makes me mad that we are all such nice people who desperately want to be good mummies and these unexpected pieces of crap are thrown at us.    Hang in there and I really hope it thickens just in time for ET.  

Ok I think this sickness is making me even more mad than usual    about the whole thing!  At least AF seems to be getting stronger so I was able to phone the hospital this morning and cancel my blood test thank goodness (so I could stay in bed and be sick and miserable!) and looks like tablets can go ahead as planned starting tomorrow.    

Mary - good luck with scan and hope you get the news you need to re-assure yourself.

Weeza - see you were beaten to it again for the first posting of the day!  Big sticker for Weeza's notebook: Must Try Harder!!   

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry to sound like a moan today!


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone,

Sorry AF came Weeza! Baked alaska sounds lovely. It was a food weekend here too  

Missy, glad the scan went well for you! 

Mary good luck today with consultant..

Kate-   .These things are sent to try us.(again and again and again!) Hope the cycle isn"t cancelled after all this!

Trishy- glad AF is making an appearance! Have been to Kellys once many moons ago, it is exactly as you say. Love the checked shirt comment!! 

Hi Janners, how are you managing on your own? 

Cate sorry you are having a rough time at work  

Hallo to Fiona, Tedette,S/Q    ,Emak,Annie  , Anita, PT,Betty,

Trishy- have similar side effects to you with suprecur, main one being tiredness.Haven"t had flushes yet-will be relieved in a strange way cos then I will know it is working!Have just read your post, hope you are feeling better soon  

Dahlia x


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Dahlia

I will see how I feel tonight and may take one more day off but hopefully will feel better.  I am not too tired and was actually a lot more tired on the Synarel last time but didn't have any other side effects apart from the hot flushes.  They haven't started this time so still have that to look forward too!  Oh it's all fun and games!!   

Yes Kellys is as expected but they have done Lush up and I actually think it looks really good fun but just a bit much for me being sober! There were 2 stag and 2 hen nights so plenty of people out on the pull!  One guy was on my back everytime I looked behind me on the dancefloor.  Everytime I moved he was there and I ended up dancing right into a wall so had to run away from him or was in danger of being squashed face first into a wall with a farmer rubbing himself up and down my back!   Then there was the Simply Red lookalike who followed us everywhere!  I tell you some freaks in Kelly's!!  

Weeza - meant to say sorry AF arrived but sounds like the baking is helping you cope!!  What exactly is Baked Alaska (at the risk of sounding completely stupid!)


----------



## Trishy

Dahlia

Meant to ask.  I have been taking Paracetamol for my headaches.  Is that ok while on the spray?  Or should I phone the hospital?


----------



## weeza82

Trishy, they say paracetamol is the only thing to take during pg, so I would think it's ok while on sprays..... That sucks having a cold 

Baked Alaska is sponge base, fruit or jam layer, then ice cream, all covered with meringue and baked in the oven thill the meringue is browned a bit   Yummy, yummy, yummy!

I had an early morning meeting, on a Monday morning!!  what were they thinking Hence, not having the first post of the day!!!


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Weeza - btw would the ice cream not melt in the oven?  I don't get it!!


----------



## weeza82

AHA!!!! Tis the magic of the Baked Alaska   !!! Mine did melt, but apparently if you have the meringue air tight round the ice cream and don't have the oven at too high a temp, the ice cream shouldn't melt (I think). But mine did, but I like melting ice cream so it was just ideal. I had Baked Alaska as one of the desserts at my wedding, I love it so much   . Ice cream, sponge, fruit, meringue, what's not to love


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Well I went over and saw Mr Heasley this morning, he is such a great consultant! When I told him I was pregnant he was so delighted and I could tell it was really genuine as his whole face light up!! Anyway I updated him on my situation and then had a scan, one lovely baby doing well!!  (I had been nerves it would be twins!!)
He has moved my ante natal clinic appointment forward from 9th June to next Monday morning so no messing about. He said he will contact paediatrics regarding the baby heart block, as I knew there isn't anything they can do to prevent the antibodies crossing the placenta so I'll just have to wait and see, but at least they'll we watching me like a hawk!!
Sure it could be alot worse at least if the baby has heart block they will be aware of it so can act on it straight away, and there are soooooooooooooooo many far worse conditions the baby could have had so I'm not going to worry about it!

Trish I'm glad you had a good night out and that AF has arrived at last, typical that it late when you need it to be on time!!!

Janners, How are you coping without DH did you see the promo ad for Gladiators

Missy, How is it your 8 weeks pregnant and I'm 7 weeks and were both due on the same day Or have you just not amended your ticker

Anita, reviewing my advice on suitable shops for you maybe the 'WAR ON WANT' shop in Banbridge would be more YOU!!!  How's your tx going when is your d/reg finished?

I hope everyone else is keeping well!

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Mary, great news about the scan    and it must be reassuring that they will be keeping a close eye on you. Mr Heasley seems lovely (can't wait to meet him!!), you have a great word on him.


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, I don't think you'll be disappointed with Mr Heasley, he has a lovely manner and really knows his stuff!! He's actually becoming clinical director in the next few months so he's giving up his ante natal clinic later in the year, he was updating me this morning!
I'm sure your eager to start tx now or at least know what's happeing!!


----------



## janners1

GIRLS,

You'll never believe it but I only have freakin' shingles!!!!!!!!

Started out with a sharp pain in my side like I was being knifed (this was my nerve ending starting the infection). Never really thought anything of it. Then a red rash appeared all round one side of my waist, which eventually bubbled and blistered. It is so sore and itchy I just want to rip my skin off! Plus I feel like absolute poo!

I am convinced that anytime I am parted from my DH I get sick!!!!!!!!

I'll go catch up on all the posts and do personals.

x


----------



## MaryC

Kate, sorry to hear the scan didn't go well, you must be so upset and frustrated at the same time!! Have you tried Selenium?? it's meant to help thicken the lining! Did the nurse not give you any advice on what you could do to try and help the situation?? you also could try the mum-to-be tablets from boots (their own brand!) I used them the month I got pregnant and also used them when ttc with DD so I think they helped me!!

Thinking of you.  

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Oh janners!!! you poor thing!  

I know shingles are a nasty old thing, make sure you take the time to get rid of them properly or they will just keep coming back up regularly, they lie dormant in your system!!
I'm a glass half full kind of person!!!(every cloud has a silver lining!!) and maybe this shows an evil scheming side of me but when I read your affliction the first this I thought of (after concern for your health of course!!!) was she can definitely get the DH to get the bag and shoes for her now!!! Major sympathy vote!!! you all disease ridden and him living the high life in Vegas!!!LOL  

When is he home is there someone to look after you while he's away?? someone to keep your magazine stocks up!!

Take care of yourself,
Mary


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, Janners, shingles  I agree with Mary, you should get at least 1 bag and 1 pair of shoes from your DH  At least it's on your side, our neighbour got it on his head and round his eye which was quite dangerous (I didn't know you could get them there!!!)

Mary, can't wait to see Mr Heasley and get an action plan started  *determined weeza*.  23rd May, here we come!!!!


----------



## janners1

OK here I go.....

Missy - I'm so glad your appointment went well and you saw the baby's heartbeat! So cool that you and Mary have the same due date - two wee christmas babies!!   

Mary - crap news about the antibody showing up in your blood test. Hope that it doesn't cause too many complications with your pregnancy - and hopefully they won't cross the placenta. Doctor Heasley is lovely, he was our consultant too and he was the one who broke the news that we needed ICSI. He handled my blubbing very well and answered all our questions, such a nice man. I didn't see the promo ad for Gladiators, HOWEVER I watched an old one yesterday morning and it was as exciting as ever! Mind you, I did have second thoughts about my ability to compete!   

Annie - I bet you are delighted to see spring!!! 

Trishy - Glad you had a good weekend in portrush!!! Admiring your will power with the no drink! Great news that AF arrived !! I like west coast cooler in my wine too - it's really nice in rose wine as well. Too easy to drink though! Sorry you are feeling poorly - hope your day off helps you feel a little better.    

Anita - I like the idea of the wallpaper in a frame. I would never think of doing something like that but it is cool. Everyone says my house is like a picture gallery cause every square inch of wall is covered in framed pictures! I am addicted to getting pictures framed and put up.  

Kate - Auch sorry about your scan not going well. I really really hope you can get the lining thickened up in time.    

Weeza - LOL about Kellys. Is the Banville not like that as well? I heard my brother in law calling it the Barnville the other day!! All there in their checked shirts and rosy red cheeks lol! (Gawd, I'm probably gonna get a telling off from an insulted farmer now!) I have to say Channing Tatum is my number one on the laminated list at the moment. After watching step up he knocked Ryan Reynolds off the top spot. I was loving Ryan Gosling for a while but now he is going with that slap Kristen Dunst - how could he?!!!  

DH was at the fight in Vegas. He said it was amazing, all the famous people who were at it. GUESS who he was talking to in a nightclub?! JUSTIN BOBBY from the Hills!!!!!!!!! And he was actually excited to tell me this lol!!

Sorry you got your AF. Mine is MIA but it is probably because I am sick. I also suspect I ovulated late as I have OV symptoms twice this month. So it'll likely be a week or so late.

Hi Dahlia - I am not doing too bad on my own. It is quiet and I can't go to the gym this week because I need a full week's rest to shake these shingles. Have had many, many drunken calls from DH, at all times of the day!!  

Weeza - you always make me want to eat stuff!! Baked Alaska sounds gorg.

As for the idea of milking my shingles for more goods, I think I may have shot myself in the foot. I accused DH of causing my shingles by stressing me out with our fight last week and he didn't take it too well. May have to send some "I'm sooooo sick and itchy" texts to make him feel sorry for me!! My lovely MIL has been over and took the dogs for me and she is gonna make me some dinner. She's so good!


----------



## janners1

Gasp - 410 bubbles?!! This is the BEST day ever!!!!!

Thanks to my bubble blower(s)!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate:  Sorry to hear your news.   that your tx isn't cancelled.

Janners1:  Hope the shingles gets better soon.  Chicken Pox is doing the rounds here in Omagh.  I've had it but could get Shingles, managed to avoid it so far.  When I was younger, Mumps was going round, close family friends had 2 girls who both had them, Mum wanted me to have Mumps in my childhood so sent me down to play with my friends for the day.  Guess who didn't get Mumps?  I had Ruebella age 10 but only very mildly, the rash looked more like  aheat rash than anything else and I didn't feel unwell.

MaryC:  Sorry to hear about your antibodies.  hope they don't cause any complications.  Hopefully the close monitoring will spot anything before it has chance to develop.

Thanks to everyone who's giving me support with work situation. It's a tough one.


----------



## MaryC

Janners, the bubbles were from me and a wee rainbow for you too!!!  
I can't believe you having a go at your DH, I think maybe you could start a fight in an empty house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm glad your MIL is taking good care of you, did you ever tell her about your tx plans
Telling DH your all 'sick and itchy' mightn't be too encouraging a thought for him to come home to!! he might extend his stay!!LOL if he calls and says his flight is delayed be very suspicious!!!!  

Mary


----------



## Annie70

Hi everyone,

Weeza - we only have two seasons here in Canada, summer and winter. No joke. Spring lasts for oh 2 wks. I bought 3 floaty tops at a designer clearance sale yesterday and am wearing one today. Do you make your meringues for the Baked Alaska yourself?  If so, I'm impressed.

Janners - you poor girl! Shingles. My brother got them years ago and they almost went into his eye.  You must be really stressed at the moment to have got them - can you take it easier work-wise?

Missy - glad your u/s went well.  Now, I hope you can relax and enjoy your pg.

CrazyKate - try the raspberry leaf tea for your lining - it worked for me...three to four cups a day and steep for ages before drinking. It tastes pretty vile but it's worth it.

Anita - that wallpaper is fab. Unfortunately it wouldn't look good in our Victorian house.

Dahlia - glad to hear that d/reg is going well. 

Trishy - cheer up, take it easy and have a cyber day! Are you sure you weren't drinking at Kelly's??  At least AF has come. 

Hi to Tedette, Betty, Ema and others...


----------



## weeza82

Hey Annie, good to hear from you. Yes, I do make my own meringues, I love making pavlovas (so kitsch!!!) and meringue nests!!! I can't cook proper food for toffee, but I do good desserts and traybakes 

Janners, I am so impressed he was talking to Justin!!! Who else did he see? Ryan Reynolds, yum. Channing Tatum is a bit like Chad Michael Murray and Jessie Metcalf, tooo pretty.

You need to change tact with your DH, be a martyr  "No I'm fine, I'm soldiering on even though I didn't get to sleep till 4am with the itching, but it's ok, I have to there for the dogs" etc etc etc  Then he will feel guilty for you being so sick and alone when he is living it up in Vegas, especially as you were sick when you were there. 

Has anyone been to the Bannville lately? I was there before Christmas. There are 2 distinct age groups: young teenybopper chavs, sucking the necks off each other and doing shooters of Smirnoff Ice. And the older (Desperate?) country boys, looking for a good wife. Both groups are equally lechy and have no concept of the art of romancing  and think rubbing up against you is so sexy that you will swoon and fall into their arms to have the neck sucked right off ye  . Remember in the 90's lads used to walk up and go "Ye wanna face?"


----------



## MISSY97

Mary good to hear you are being watched closely...... My ticker hasn't been updated since i had my appointment must get around to changing it.....

Missy xx


----------



## Dahlia

Trishy, think paracetamol is quite safe at the mo  

Janners- so sorry you are not well! Shingles! Ouch! Your MIL sounds like one in a million  

Dahlia x


----------



## Trishy

Well feeling a bit better now.  Slept all day long and glad for it.  Think I will go back to work tomorrow although the head is still a bit sore but my cold symptoms feel a lot better.  DH says I am a bad patient!  He also was surprised dinner was not ready and waiting for him when he walked in the door!  The cheek!  

Mary - really glad the doc was nice to you and has helped reassure you a bit.  Sounds like he is going to take good care of you and junior!  So only the one baby then?  I am sure you are glad!

Janners - you poor thing.  Must be very painful and I bet you are missing the gym!  Think blaming DH might have blown your chances of a bag or shoes!  I suppose you need to stay well away from babies and pregnant girls at the minute?  At least MIL will take care of you and hopefully DH will be nicer once he sees you!  

As for the Banville I would never go there again.  It's a poor attempt at turning a function room into a disco and crowd is not my taste at all!!  And I am not being above myself - try for yourself and you will know what I mean!    Downshire all the way!

Away to relax infront of the Tv and watch Eastenders!  Rickyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Mrs AB

What's all this talk about baking??!! Ewwww...............can't bake, won't bake, that's me!!! Made Brownies once (from a packet) and they were rock solid.............my poor guests ate them anyway.......out of fear!!!   I prefer starters and main courses, I do.....................I make lovely pasta dishes and a gorge duck dish - marinated in lime/soy sauce/chilli flakes/honey on a bed of Basmati rice and fresh Corriander...........hmmmmmmm............slurp...................slurp....................

Janners - Shingles?? Poor baby! I've given you some sympathy bubbles......... 

Glad you all like my wallpaper....................a great tip is putting a nice piece of wallpaper (especially expensive ones with metallic sheens) in a frame (it should be mounted) that compliments your design scheme. I think I'll cut out four of the circles and place them in a square above my sofa.

Kate - how you feeling babe? Did the clinic say if you could do anything to help thicken lining? 

Mary - oh yeah, you're a [email protected] me off yet again and _then_ ask how my tx is going!!! Well, I'm not tellng ya! Ha!

Girls, (Mrs AB lowers her voice to a meer whisper) my tx is grand, thank goodness and I should start Stims on Thursday but..................Mrs AB looks from left to right and then from right to left......................don't tell Mary....................... lol

A


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all

I had my appt at origin today. so first injection is over and i have my schedule!so embryo transfer is provisionally on the 22/5/08!! It's good to get started again.
Trishy are you taking progynova ? That seems to be the lining build up drug - or do you have to have a scan first? 

Kate - I've been looking up Zita West for you. She recommends vit B1.and E and acupuncture. Also pumpkin seeds and almonds(rich in iron). Nuts,seeds spinach garlic and milk . Citrus fruits and tomatoes contain bioflavanoids (whatever they are). Also a hot water bottle on the tummy. maybe just pick a couple of those! 

Hope everyone else is well.
GG


----------



## crazykates DH

Hiya all - Mrs Crazykate speaking...........   Lazy beatch can't be bothered to logoff from DH to me!

MaryC - glad your scan went well and they are monitoring you real close!  You and Missy both due on my wee nephew's first birthday!!

Janners - really can sympathise with you I had shingles a few years ago under left booby couldn't wear a bra for 3/4 weeks and had to go to work with vest t-shirts on below my blouses!  Doc's gave me a 7 day course of a really strong antibiotic which took most of the itching away!   

Trishy clinic have left me on 6 progynova a day........thinking of renting a dairy farm for a week to keep up on the milk   

Galaxygirl - thanx hun for looking that up for me your a sweetheart!   Got brazil nuts today, drinking milk like it's going out of fashion and gonna nip out to mums for a hot water bottle before bed!

Mrs AB think I'm gonna end up cycling with you at the rate we're moving at the mo - could you handle it (could I  ) - Good luck for stimms on Thursday I'll be there for you when you feel like a pin cushion I've got the experience  

Must have been a Masterchef weekend....... I did a big pot of vegetable soup too haven't made it in ages was really yummy!  You're reciepes (sp) all sounded lovely my mouth was watering 

Missy, Cate, Weeza and everyone else thanks for thinking of me - wishing you all well! 

Off for me hot water bottle

Kate xoxoxox


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate - I can think of nothing better than cycling with you!  Although, to be honest you'll be the one suffering...................cos you'll have to listen to me givin it loads of *$/"...........................lol

What does (sp) mean; why would you need to rent a dairy farm and why is your DH wearing a vest top in an unflattering shade of yellow??!! ohhhh................cheeky!!!..........................I'm lovin' it............ 

A


----------



## janners1

Ah thanks everyone for your sympathy and bubbles. Group hug. 



Anyone who has not has the pox stay out of the group hug!!!!!!!!!

Argh my skin is soooooo itchy and sore, I am going mad with this. Although I count myself very lucky that I got it on my stomach and not my face or near my eyes. That would be scary.

Anita - sp means spelling, like you aren't sure you spelt it right.

Oooh Kate under the boob that would be horrible! Did it take the 3/4 weeks for your skin to heal? Did you feel sick with it?

Hope all your efforts to thicken the lining work!

Galaxy girl, well done on getting the first injection over you.

Trishy I am supposed to stay away from preggo people, people who have not had chicken pox and people will lowered immune systems. My poor friend hasn't had the pox and before I knew what this was I had her looking at it and touching it in the gm changing rooms. Oops!!       I feel terrible about that and hope to goodness she doesn't get chicken pox from it.

Oh and DH phoned me tonight from Niemen Marcus and he had two handbags in front of him and didn't know what one to get me. So he put very camp male salesman on the phone who convinced me to go for a Chloe paddington bowler in Walnut. I am beyond excited about it and will hardly get a wink of sleep thinking about it!!! 

Weeza DH saw Beyonce Eva Longoria, oh I can't remember all the names he rhymed off but it sounded really cool. I'm a wee bit jealous of the trip of a lifetime he has had without me  

But I'm glad he got to do it.

Mary I didn't tell my MIL about my tx yet, I just can never find the right moment when we are together. However, in June we are going away together to see my SIL-to-be and I will tell her then if I haven't before. I know she will be a good support, I just hate to worry her. If DH sees the Urologist and it turns out he has a varicole then I'll definitely tell her.

Mary -you would be right in thinking my DH has a lot to put up with lol!!!!!!    

Cate - hope this work situation turns itself around and you can make do for a while with the 'oul bat of a manager if you have to.

Annie - I am convinced that week in Vegas with the gastric flu reeked havoc with my immune system. When I got home I had so much catching up to do that I was working 12 hour days. Then came the falling out with DH and I wasn't able to eat or sleep for a week and I was so upset about it. So it has been a stressful few weeks. I am definitely gonna try and chill now and manage my workload better. And get some early nights in    I am so jealous that you are basically having summer right now. I wish it would warm up here.    

Right, I'm off to my kip. MIL and FIL wore the dogs out with a massive walk today and they have been unconscious since they got home. I love them when they are like that


----------



## weeza82

Nahaha!!! First one this morning!!!!

Janners, I am so impressed at who all your DH saw. I love seeing famous people and was impressed to see Paddy kielty at the George Best airport last year    I am going to google the Cloe Paddington Bowler in Walnut right now!!! Have you any newborn shots coming up soon?

Trishyhave never ventured to the Downshire, is it worth a trip from Dungannon? They have sniffer dogs on the door of the Bannville now   

Crazykate, you have plenty of suggestions from us all, better get eating    How do you do your veggie soup? 

MrsAB, ooh love the wallpaper, might try something like that in my bedroom....... I'm jealous of you being able to cook lovely starters and mains, desserts is my forte, but funny enough, ina restaurant, I always go for starter rather than dessert  

Trishy, glad you were feeling a bit better last night, did you go back to work? I swear by Lemsips (preferably the blackcurrant ones) for colds, hot liquid, paracetamol and decongestant all in one, nothing better  

Morning to Missy, Mary, Dahlia, Annie, Cate, Galaxygirl, Emak, Gemma, Tedette, Holly, Betty and everyone else  

Done the grocery shopping last night. Note to self: don't do grocery shopping on a Monday night. It was quiet but the shelves were empty after the weekend and they were restocking while I was there, so I didn't get half the stuff I needed. BUT I did get a foldable camping table, collapsable water carrier and picnic set for my camping hols!!!   Absurdly pleased with my wee table. DH put it up when I got home and I stood looking all pleased at it   Can't wait to go camping


----------



## janners1

Ah well done Weeza you made it!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you see the bag? I tried to find pictures of it yesterday but couldn't - it is only new this season. Although I think it is like the one on my blog but in chocolate brown. I have a baby shoot this weekend with a beautiful baby girl - does anyone think I should call and tell them I have shingles? The baby is downs but I don't think this makes her more in danger of getting pox? I guess I should play it safe and warn them anyway?

Weeza the Downshire is a good wee night. Though it is really small so don't expect a big nightclub!!

I need to do a shop for the hubber coming home. Might do that now online.

You are so funny with your folding table and camping goods!!


----------



## buster31

Hi guys good morning just wanted to say hello to everyone and thx. To Mrs AB and Fionab re info, have had a look at Care Nottingham going to e-mail and see wot nxt...unable to find Galway clinic website link seems broken or something not sure if its just me , really feels like we're such a backwater re testing also awaiting further ttx for sleep disorder , I have narcolepsy, and have to go to Edinburgh or London as no clinics in Northern Ireland  for that either   Going to get ready for work and pray that AF turns up so I can find out when nxt cycle can start....checking my pants constantly they've never had so much attention  ...bizarre wot this does to you ... Sending Good Wishes to you all


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls

Well I am back to work and feeling 99% better!  Very odd how I can feel so bad one day then so normal the next. (I can hear you all laughing at me thinking I am normal!     ) I definitely know it was the side effects to the spray and a good sleep seemed to do the trick.  

Started hrt this morning and that should also cancel out any side effects from spray although they can make me feel sick so hopefully that won't happen.  Sometimes I reckon these things can be psychological and we can imagine feeling sick so I will try to think healthy thoughts from now on!  Just on one tablet daily for 4 days then, 2, then 3, then 4 until scan then ET and carry on until test day. Getting nervous/excited now!  

CrazyKate - I really hope 6 tablets work.  My largest dose will be 4 tablets so I really would like to think 6 should do the trick.  I am thinking of you.   Would taking them altogether for a change make a difference or would that just make you sick?

Galazy - I am so pleased for you.  You must be getting excited too?  Not far behind me at all.  Yes I am on Progynova starting today as mentioned above.  If my AF hadn't arrived by yesterday I would have had to get a blood test to make sure I was d/reged enough to start tablets but luckily it arrived at the last minute.  I don't get a scan until Friday 2nd May which is day 11 of Progynova then if lining thick enough ET is 7th May.  Again a lot less monitoring than I would like but that's just the way the Royal do it I suppose.  Are you finding everything ok so far?  Are you d/reging using injections then on to Proynova on day 16 of treatment also?

I drink lots of milk anyway so hopefully that will help my lining along.  So I should also eat nuts and put a hot water bottle on my tummy?  I will try all those things starting today.

Janners - I would definitely tell the parents about the shingles.  It would be unfair to not let them make a decision whether to delay the shoot or not.  They could be very angry if they find out when they arrive and you could even lose their business. Do I sound very bossy??  

Weeza - the Downshire is a good night out but not sure that it is worth coming all the way from Dungannon!  It's got Dave's Disco in it!  Enough said?!  

Buster - hope you will get something sorted soon.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Janners, you have to cancel that shoot there is no way you can go near a baby at the moment, especially a small one!!! Your DH is very considerate to phone you from the shop or maybe it was fear in case he brought home the wrong bag!!  

Anita, I'm glad your tx is going well, I see you haven't developed any tact though in your absence from the thread!!! 
Kate, give her a good kick up the backside when you meet her next!!!  

Missy I hope your keeping well?

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Janners, found it!!!!! But not in walnut. When you get it you will have to post a pic of it 

http://www.thisnext.com/item/1C6BC728/D3130BC0/Chloe-Paddington-Bowler
http://www.getitsellit.com/classified_ads/44377.php

I agree with Mary, best to cancel, or at least ring and tell the parents and see what they say.

Trishy glad you are perked up again.


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone.  Looked at application form for Birthdays on Sunday and it asks for 'Full Employment' to date.  Emailed my amazing senior leader and when I saw him yesterday, asked what he thought.  He said that if it says full employment history then I know the answer.  I'd put in the email that being dishonest isn't me.  I'm now going down the stay where I am and try to chenge boss's attitude.  I am concerened about how she'll manage time off during tx.  Am going to do some research on that one.  My big problem will be if she says that I've chosen to have IVF and puts time off down as unauthorized absence.  If she does, I will investigate taking action.


----------



## Annie70

Girls, 

I just got a clear ......

I tested 3 days ago to make sure that the trigger was out of my system and it was - I got a negative. So, hopefully this is a real BFP!!!


----------



## weeza82

[fly]Yeah!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!![/fly]

You are the number 3!!!!! Are you testing early, you naughty little minx   So pleased for you Annie


----------



## emak

all,(was gonna say girls,but have noticed we have a very brave male on board!) Hope you are all fine.
Well, i have got myself an unexpected day off Yipeee  .Went to work this morning at 7am as usual and was greeted with the news that a major pipe had burst and so no work for at least 12 -18 hrs.
As you can imagine i was VERY upset at the prospect of having to take the day off   .
Oh what shall i do the rest of the day 
When i got home the letter from rfc had arrived about being on the waiting lists for nhs and private tx ,at least i dont need to start pestering them(yet).Had a bit of a surprise about the private waiting time its 6 Months LONGER a wait than the nhs.very weird indeed!!!
Have been feeling a bit down over the last few days ,it wouldnt have taken much to make me   .Sometimes i just dont want to get out of my bed ,i think with me is that if im sleeping at least im not stressing !! My father really annoyed me last week with his totally insensitive remarks about my IF ,im just keeping out of his way for a week or so cause i feel that a row is brewing  .Most of the time i try and keep my gob shut be he is so trying me at the mo.You would think that you could rely on a very close family member to try and be a wee bit sensitive to my feelings or maybe im just being overly sensitive 
Trishy sorry to hear u were not feeling so good.I havent been to Kellys in about 8 years ,used to go a fair bit (mad raver long time ago) but now think that im a bit too old.!!!
Poor u Janners another sick bunny, my mum had shingles last year and she said that it was awful ,make sure that dh spoils u rotten when he gets back.
Hey whats all this im reading about baking ,cooking etc girls i better not let DH read your posts as he will be sacking me for a domestic goddess ,but he would have a bit of a cheek on him as he is a chef by trade ,but u would never have guessed by the amount of cooking he does at home.  
Hi to everyone else Maryc,Gemma,Crazykate and DH,galaxygirl,buster.Annie,Dahlia,missy ,Betty and anyone else that i havent named.
Good luck with the tx.
Ema xxx


----------



## emak

Annie ,wow a BFP ,im sooooo pleased for you and Dh.
Thats just what we needed to see on this board after a few disappointments last week.
CONGRATULATIONS.
Ema xxxx


----------



## janners1

Woohoo Annie that is fabulous news!!!!! Congratulations m'dear!!       

Do you have any early symptoms?!!

Ok, OK!! I DEFINITELY would not have showed up at their door and announce I had shingles LOL!! I called the mum there explained my situation and what the doctor had told me re: chances of infection. She's having a think about it. I guess unless an uninfected person actually TOUCHES the shingles it is almost impossible to catch the pox but I'd rather she make that decision than me. But I said I wasn't feeling 100% anyway this past few days so we might just need to reschedule. We'll make a firm decision nearer the time.

Woo thanks for finding it for me Weeza!! I am so excited for DH to come home LOL!! I need a hug more than anything!!

Ema sorry you have been feeling down and your dad isn't helping matters.  

Annie - congrats again!!!!!!!


----------



## crazykate

ANNIE WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO mega mega congratulations to you and your DH


----------



## blue ribbon

hi ANNIE 70
CONGRATS TO BOTH YOU AND YOUR HUSBAND!!!


----------



## buster31

Annie70, congratulations to you both fantastic news gives us all hope.


----------



## GemmaC

Oh Annie I am just delighted for you and your DH. Great news.


----------



## MaryC

CONGRATULATIONS ANNIE!!!!! that is really fantastic news!!               

I had a good feeling about you, especially after your pm the other day!

That has made up the first lot of good things coming in threes!! You, me and Missy with our BFPs!!!! 
We can now start on a new batch of BFPs!!!! So good luck to all you girls having tx especially the ones having your ET together in the next few weeks!!   

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Go Annie, go Annie, go Annie!!!


----------



## Trishy

Right all you girls cycling with me or thereabouts, let's start a brand new trio of BFPs!!


----------



## Dahlia

Wow, fantastic news Annie- delighted to read this       

Many congratulations !!

Dahlia x


----------



## glitter girl

So so happy to see your good news Annie, thats absolutely fab, best wishes xx

I've been flat out lately between work and decorating house, so not had time to get online and catch up with you all, big hello to everyone,  lots of baby dust to you all ,

Glitter girl xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Annie70

Girls - I'm still in shock (and also a little sleep-deprived). Woke up at 5am desperate to go to pee, saw the hpts in the bathroom and just had to POAS.  Of course, after the + result, I had to ring dh. Roused him up from his jetlagged lie-in though he was rather pleased to take the call! Naively thought I could get back to sleep a little but no way, hosea.

Of course, had to go and test again this afternoon as felt nervous.  After so many years of BFP-deprivation, I just can't see that + enough!! Clearblue is going to make a fortune from me till my b/w.  

Weeza, I know I shouldn't have tested early but I felt too good about it.  Apart from a dip yesterday, I have felt really positive that it had worked. Just hope the wee'un sticks around.


----------



## Mrs AB

Congrats Annie!!    

Did you have any idea it was positive before you took the test?

A


----------



## Cate1976

Annie70:  CONGRATULATIONS.  Brilliant news.

Been talking to Dad about situation at work and he thinks I should jobhunt even though boss has said she won't be able to give me a reference.  For references I've got the place I did work experience while doing my NVQ2 in Business and Admin.  For the other a very good friend.  Dad has said that if I get 2 good references and 1 not so good one, any places I apply to will wonder what's going on and will hopefully ask me.  Dad has said that so long as I'm honest and word it carefully, I could still get a job.  I actually like that idea.


----------



## Annie70

Felt really positive from the beginning because the embryologist kept telling us how great quality our embies were and how we had really good chances for getting pg. Then, had a brown show on day 4 and some cramping. Read up on it and felt really hopeful that it was implantation. Since then, I've had a never-ending clear discharge and been so tired and thirsty that it reminded me of being pg with ds.  So, yes, I did test early because I was feeling good about it. 

Of course, dh says he knew all along!! Men!!


----------



## Fionab

Kate, I hope all the milk and brazil nuts help your lining and you get good news soon 

Janners, poor you with shingles.  I'm impressed with DH buying you a handbag, he is going for those brownie points!

Buster, I know what you mean about constantly checking for AF.  This was my second AF since we got our BFN and it only came on day 45 (my usual cycle is 28 days long).  The AF dance must have worked for me so I'll do one for you now.    

Trishy, hope these tablets work for you and you don't have too many side effects.

Cate, for the EC and the 2ww you can get a sick note from your doctor with 'gynae procedure' on it.  This is certainly a gynae procedure and will ensure that you don't get into any trouble at work.  There is no firm policies on IVF so you can't ensure how any employer will react to you taking time off work.

Emak, the length of private list depends on which doctor you are with.

Annie, congratulations on your BFP.  That is wonderful news.  I'm delighted for you both.   

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Evening ladies!  

Galaxy - I thought I would tag along with your advice for thickening the lining as I could also do with that in time for my scan in a couple of weeks. I went to Tescos and bought mixed nuts which have almonds, pecans, walnuts and hazelnuts and going to put the hot water bottle on my belly while in bed.  No problem with me drinking milk because I could drink it until the cows come home (so to speak!!   ).  I probably drink at least a pint a day.  I assume semi-skimmed is ok?  I normally drink fully skimmed but think I will drink semi-skimmed for the next few weeks to see if it helps.  Any more advice from anyone?

CrazyKate - I really hope it all works for you too.  Did the doctors suggest anything other than the tablets that could help you?

Oh I just made krispie buns!!  Yum yum!  I reckon that if I eat enough buns that there is milk in the chocolate too!!  OK maybe that's not the idea but who cares!


----------



## Trishy

Janners - PM for you!  Wedding talk I am afraid!!  No rest for the wicked - or ill!!


----------



## MISSY97

Annie congratulations on your      ......

I agree with mary about the 3's, new one now needed, who will be first

Missy xx


----------



## janners1

Weeza I just wanted to say.......

FIRST!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, did you just get up and log on before brekfast to do that   Impressive if you did  

Annie, well done again, little minx   we'll let you off testing early this time   so your DH is in Sweden? Bet he's over the moon. Sticky vibes now  

Hey everybody else  and lots of pma and babydust for the next trio of BFPs


----------



## janners1

LOL - no I was up early this mornin' in anticipation of the hubber coming home! I can only work for 2 hours max and then I need a 10 minute 'surf break'. Although I heard that your brain can only concentrate for 40 mins.

Annie - so exciting. How great that we are celebrating 3 bfps so close together!

With all this talk of things being in threes.......maybe Annie will be the three?!!! If all 3 embies hang on tight?!!

Annie when you get your beta, if it is really high that's a good sign for multiples?!


----------



## Trishy

Morning early risers!

Janners can't believe DH is coming home already.  Is that seriously a week already?  How are you feeling today?  Do you use camomile lotion like with chicken pox?  

Morning Weeza  

Well I have my nuts in work to munch on and drank lots of milk last night and lay in bed with the hot water bottle on my belly!  Come on lining!  

Did anyone hear the news this morning about the chances of conceiving a boy/girl  depending on what you eat?  Half of me was screaming at the girl on GMTV "be grateful for a healthy baby, you have 4 boys already, how selfish can you get!  " but the other half is quite intrigued!!  Apparently if you eat more calories, breakfast and lots of cereal it will be a boy and if you skip breakfast and eat very little then it will be a girl!  They followed 750 new Mums and these were the findings!  So looks like I am going to have a boy then!    I eat cereal loads and also goes to show why Posh Spice has all boys  as she always eats cereal (ok not much else obviously but could be true!).  That girl on GMTV did the opposite from when she had the 4 boys and now she has a wee girl.  You never know!


----------



## weeza82

Trishy I heard about it on the radio but never seen GMTV. If that were the case, I'll be in line for girls. I can't eat first thing in the morning, I eat brekfast a little later on, like a cereal bar at my desk about 9. So unhealthy I know  

Good woman yourself, with the nuts and the milk   

Janners is your DH home today!!!! Which are you more excited about? The bag or your DH (only teasing)


----------



## janners1

You are telling me a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes can determine the sex of your baby?       

I read that the sex is determined by the sperm. The boy sperms (sorry for my bad terminology) are faster but die quicker and the girl sperms are slower but live longer. So if you have sex and conceive right around ovulation your chances of a boy are higher, but if you conceive a few days before ovulation it is a higher chance of being a girl because the boy sperms won't have lasted waiting on the egg.

If GMTV is correct I will have a minibus full of boys because I live on cereal!!!!!!!


----------



## janners1

Weeza he is on his way home now. I am soooooo excited to see him and hear all the stories and get multiple hugs. After 5 mins of that I will be demanding him to crack open the suitcase and get my handbag out!!!!!!!

              


I wake up in the mornings STARVING! I'm such a horse.


----------



## weeza82

Yes I had heard the fast boys/slow girls theory as well!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Janners I read that about the boy/girl sperm too.  I would agree with that more apart from the fact that I am having ICSI and it really depends on the sperm they chose to put in my eggs. Therefore I am going to have to go with the food theory for this pregnancy!  So it looks like a boy for me!!

Like the bag by the way!  You are so luck!  I have never owned a designer handbag!


----------



## Trishy

Oh - look at my ticker!  2 weeks today until ET!!


----------



## janners1

Oh that reminds me, years ago me and DH went to spain with my ma and da on one of their visits home. I drank too much rose one night and told everyone over pizza about the boy/girl sperm theory. Mortified talking about sperm in front of my da!!!!!!!!!!

Trishy, I wonder if anyone has ever done an ICSI study to see if you are more likely to have a boy or a girl when you have it. Would be interesting to see. 

2 weeks it will fly!!!! I was just on my sister's blog and looked at her ticker and was so shocked that she only has 44 days left!!!!! Time just flies!


----------



## Trishy

Yes that would be interesting.  I am sure someone somewhere is doing that study but I suppose ICSI has not been around long enough for conclusive evidence.  We obviously totally don't care as long as it's a healthy baby but with Dh being last in line with the surname thing I think at some stage he secretly wants a boy to carry on the name.


----------



## Trishy

Just found this article:


Midland Fertility Services (MFS) has confirmed the birth of the second twins conceived after treatment funded by The Birmingham Post ‘Funded Fertility Treatment for All’ (FFTFA) campaign.

Claire and Tony Dunn of Shire Oak, Walsall Wood, became parents on 25 April 2006 to Roxanne and Kenzie, weighing 4lb 10oz and 5lb 10oz respectively.

They are believed to be the first twins in the UK born after the mother was treated with Viagra to thicken the lining of her womb.

“We can’t believe we have a son and a daughter, everything’s just perfect!” said Claire (33).

“We’ve been through so much, with an ectopic pregnancy after fertility treatment at another clinic, then being told by that clinic that we’d need a surrogate because my womb lining would never be thick enough to conceive. But then our luck totally changed when we got funding from The Birmingham Post for treatment at MFS, where they know how to overcome this problem. We can’t believe how lucky we are!”

Claire and the babies came home from hospital 10 days after the birth, once Kenzie had been given the all clear after spending a week in the special care unit to treat gastroenteritis and fluid on his lungs.

“It was a big day on Wednesday when he came out of the incubator and we could kiss him for the first time,” said Tony (37).

Claire became pregnant after MFS successfully transferred into her uterus thawed frozen embryos which had been created at another clinic.

“We are delighted to hear of the arrival of Roxanne and Kenzie and send our congratulations to Claire and Tony,” said Dr Gillian Lockwood, medical director at MFS.

MFS’s innovative use of Viagra and the clinic’s expert knowledge of frozen embryo treatment have enabled Claire and Tony to have their babies.

“The MFS clinical pregnancy rate for frozen embryo transfers in 2005 was 35.5%, showing continuing improvement from 21.3% for the five year period of 2000-2004. And about five babies have been born after their mothers were treated with Viagra as part of their fertility treatment at MFS.

“Used in low doses, and only under the care of a fertility expert, Viagra can improve blood circulation to the womb lining, enabling an embryo to implant successfully.

“MFS carefully monitored Claire’s womb lining over three months to ensure the embryos we transferred had the very best possible chance of survival.”

The Birmingham Post ‘Funded Fertility Treatment for All’ campaign was the first such newspaper initiative in the UK and was designed to highlight the then Secretary of State for Health’s recommendation for all PCTs to fund, from 1 April 2005, a minimum of one cycle of fertility treatment for every woman under the age of 39 who required assisted conception. One year later, no non-funding PCTs have introduced new funding for fertility treatment.

“Access to funded treatment has given Claire and Tony the chance to become parents, an opportunity still denied many of the UK’s one in six couples who need assisted conception,” continued Dr Lockwood. “Until many more PCTs and Health Authorities start to fund fertility treatment many couples will never have the chance to be parents.”

Three other couples were awarded funding as part of the campaign:

Lydia and Will Stark had twins on 30 March 2006 after receiving IVF treatment at MFS
Mr and Mrs W had a cycle of IVF which was unsuccessful but which enabled her to conceive naturally before returning to MFS for a frozen embryo transfer. The baby is due in June 2006
Ms S and Mr O had a cycle of IUI which was unsuccessful and they are now on the waiting list for funding from their PCT


----------



## weeza82

Interesting article Trishy, thanks for sharing. Wonder if RFC would ever consider it........

Janners, time seems to have flown for your sister!!!


----------



## Trishy

Just scared myself even more!  If it's 2 weeks today until ET then it's 4 weeks until test day!!  OK going to shut up about me now!!  

Just shared out the chocolate krispie buns I made last night and they seem to be going down well!! yummy!


----------



## Annie70

If that article is true, then I'll only ever have boys, Trishy! Love my cereals and eat lots of them. Also, love Rice Krispie Buns - my mum used to put mini marshmallows in them and they were to die for!

Janners - yes,if my beta is high, then they'll suspect multiples on Friday. At the minute, I haven't even really thought about the possibility of having 3 - I'm just so ecstatic to have a BFP.  Though I know that my mum is already über-paranoid about it. I'm sort of wondering how I can wind up her about it! 

Weeza - yes, dh is in Sweden now - he sent me red roses yesterday by interflora! Not as good as a designer handbag but I'm not complaining.

I just discovered yesterday that. in the U.S.. IVFers can pay a little bit extra to choose the 'right' gender of embryos they wish to transfer.  That's been kept pretty quiet! Here, in Canada, embryo gender selection is illegal and, in my opinion, rightly so. I take it you can't choose in N.I. either??


----------



## Trishy

I think here the only thing you are allowed to screen for is abnormalities or certain genes that are very high risk to the babies health that the parents are carriers of and don't want to put their child through which is fair enough.  As for gender selection I think that is absolutely sick and I don't think it's legal here either.  It's a very selfish act is just going a bit too far  

On the lunch time news they said that the number of boys is actually falling due to the lifestyle of people nowadays with having no time for breakfast and choosing low fat options.  So come on girls let's increase the male population and eat high fat foods (ok that's my excuse!   ) I suppose the fact that my babies sex is already determined because the embryos are already created might blow my reasoning out of the water but I'd better eat high fat foods just incase!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

Well if that theory is true it's a girl for me as I hardly ever eat cereal! DD is obsessed about the baby being a girl she doesn't want a brother under any circumstances, bless her she is sooooo beyond excited!!

Just wondered did anyone else she the most recent photos of Nicole Kidman, six months pregnant and no bump!!! that can't be good!! I wouldn't mind but she's still training away everyday. I think she should show some consideration to the baby and ease off on the exercise, it is obviously effecting the pregnancy if there is no bump at 6 months!!!

I hope everyone is keeping well today.

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Mary Nicole Kidman is apparently carrying twins!!! Even more worrying  

Annie, that is so sweet of you DH to send roses. 

Janners did you get THE BAG yet?


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, janners must have got the bag as she has disappeared from the thread, she must be busy caressing it lovingly!!!! 
Also just off the doghouse thread ranting about Kerry Katona, what a waste of space she is!!!

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Yeah, she can't let go to post a piccy of it online and tell us how beautiful it really is


----------



## Trishy

I'm away to google nicole kidman!


----------



## janners1

I went to the gym        

Girls, I can't do it, I can't not go to the gym at all for 2 weeks. And I feel OK apart from the itching and stabbing and pain in my side. All I did was a 30 min spin class, and that is MEGA cut back for me. 

Well, the hubber has outdone himself. This is the best thing EVER!!!!! I can't stop looking at it, it is just too beautiful to use. I really can't bring myself to put anything in it. AND he bought me new sunglasses as a surprise and they are the most blingin' things I have seen in my life. I am gonna feel slightly ridic mincing down Portadown highstreet in them, but they are fabulous.

So hubber is in the GOOD BOOKs beyond belief!!!!!

I'm off to take a picture and shall return with a link. 

PS - it really is weird how small NK is? I mean, even if you do run and exercise and stuff, surely your baby(ies) would still grow? Like, there is nothing there with her at all. Even Jessica Alba is at the gym and preggo and she is getting a good size of a bump. What about Paula Radcliff when she was preggo and ran the marathon - did she have a little bump?


----------



## Trishy

Janners - you are a bad girl for going near other people with shingles!  I may even put you in the dog house!!    

So jealous of the bag and glasses.

As for the gym would you keep going while pregnant?  I know they say if you are doing something already then no need to stop but you should just not start something new when you do get pregnant, if you know what I mean?  I think it would kill you to stop!  I am waiting for the pool to open then will get started there with YOU Mary!!!

Can't find a recent pic of Nicole.


----------



## weeza82

I can't find a recent pic of nicole either. Heat will be there when I get home so I will check that out. 

If I hear of a shingles epidemic in Portadown, I will put an ad in the Times saying it was YOU!!!!! I am going to be on the look out next time I am down the town for this mincing babe in fab sunnies and dripping with arm candy. Then I will totally disgrace you by screaming across the street "OI, HOW'S THE RASH??"   

Can you tell I'm bored today? We have client auditors in and I am the fetch gimp, bringing them what they want and when they want it. I didn't even get the nice client lunch


----------



## MaryC

Girls the photos of Nicole Kidman are on page 24 of Reveal magazine!!


----------



## janners1

I PROMISE that what I have isn't contagious in the slightest! If it was I wouldn't leave the house, honest!! All I can do is give someone who hasn't had chickenpox the chickenpox if they touch the pus that is coming out of the shingles (mmm, delightful!). But they have to have skin contact with it. And my blisters have all dried up, I have the area covered too.

I think the warning they give you is more for people who you are likely to have skin contact with - anyone you might hug or kiss or the likes of kids that you might be lifting up. But it isn't airborne, PROMISE!!!!!!!!!!

Please don't put me in the doghouse lol!!


----------



## Trishy

HHHmmmm - what do you think girls?  Should we put her in the dog house??    OK let you off!  

Oh - was just looking for the Reveal website and came across this -Kelly Brook has split from her fiancé, Titanic actor Billy Zane, after four years.


----------



## weeza82

All I can seeon the Reveal website is about Kelly Brook and Billy Zane. They were together 4 years   didn't seem that long. 

I will just have to be a miser and look at Reveal in the shop on the way home, without buying it


----------



## MaryC

I'm glad to see she's not going to marry him, I think he's a bit creepy!!

Weeza, there's a tiny picture on the bottom corner of the front page of reveal which is featured on their website.


----------



## janners1

Here it is:

http://www.janinewalker.co.uk/chloe/

How SADDO am I that I did a slideshow of my new bag. LOSER!!      

Why did Kelly and Zane break up? I forgot it was magazine day, all the excitement of the bag and DH coming home (notice the order I wrote that in). Must stop and get my mags tonight. LOL at you Weeza stopping in the shop to read it. ROFLOL !!!!!!!!   

Trishy I will see how I feel when I'm preggo. If I feel good I will go to the gym but I won't run or do high impact stuff. Just some weights to keep me toned. But maybe I will be really sick and not be able to go. My sis got real bad morning sickness with all her three. I'm prone to blood swing highs and lows which I'm sure will become more delightful in pregnancy!! Hey, I am 2 days late for my AF and haven't tested yet! I must have totally given up hope!!


----------



## MaryC

Janners, the bag is fab but I really adore the glasses, your DH has good taste!!


----------



## Trishy

Love love love the bag!!  I want one now!  And the glasses too - very bling but not too bling for Portadown I say!  Wear then both with pride but chain then to you incase someone like me tries to grab it off you!!  I love the fact that your bag gets a professional photo shoot!!!


----------



## weeza82

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I don't have flash player, I can't see THE BAG      

I don't buy Reveal, so I will just have a quick peak in the shop  

The Apprentice tonight girlies!!! YAY!!! They have to develop a new flavour of ice cream. How?   Nothing they do will ever measure up to the genius of Mr Ben and Mr Jerry


----------



## Trishy

Try this link showing a pic taken on the 6th March

http://www.tmz.com/2008/03/06/theres-a-baby-in-there/


----------



## janners1

Weeza I forgot about you!

Click this

http://www.janinewalker.co.uk/CHLOEBAG.jpg

Woohoo the Apprentice!! I can't wait!!

Oh, I was at the flicks on Sat night and Iveagh has a Crunchie icecream bar - it is divine!! The crunchie bits crackle on your tongue!

Girls - my hub has such good taste that sometimes I wonder about him. I mean, he picked those sunglasses himself!!


----------



## Trishy

Is he VERY in touch with his feminine side??!!


----------



## janners1

VERY!!!       

He loves shopping more than me. If you only saw what he bought himself!!


----------



## weeza82

I LOVE IT!!!!! It's too precious and will be wasted in Portadown, it's too beautiful. What about the sunnies? BTW if that is your cushions and wallpaper, love them too.  

Ben & Jerry has a new Baked Alaska ice cream out, proper vanilla ice cream, meringue pieces and white choc chunks. Some of my fave things, but actually it wasn't that nice. I couldn't taste the meringue and the Carte D'Or vanilla ice cream is nicer. All over, it was too sweet. Now Phish Food....... World's best Ice cream.  

Some one on Come Dine With Me at the weekend (love that show) made a cruncie type ice cream and it looked delish. 

My DH hates shopping and gets me something from duty free when he is away, usually a bottle of Malibu. Who's to complain    

BTW your AF hasn't come and you still haven't tested? The shingles have gone to your head   My AF is all over, normal service resuming


----------



## weeza82

Right, must go home. Have done diddly squat all day, apart from nosey about other peoples Bebo sites. Cya.


----------



## Trishy

Anyone have a nice recipe for caramel squares?

I don't know what's up with me lately but I feel like baking a lot!  I think you are all a bad influence!


----------



## janners1

Love Phish Food, love it so much!

And Hagan Daaz toffee creme.

I haven't tested cause testing brings on  AF - every time!!! I think I O'd late anyways.

See ya tomorrow Weeza, enjoy the Apprentice!

Trishy caramel squares are very adventurous!!


----------



## Dahlia

Janners- LOVE the bag and sunglasses!! 

What a great DH you have!!

Dahlia x


----------



## Mrs AB

Janners - your bag and sunglasses are gorge................words cannot describe the outrageous feeling of jealousy I have right now!!!!  

I have my first scan tomorrow to confirm that my ovaries have been adequately silenced and to get the go-ahead to start Stimms.  Keep yer fingers crossed!  I'm a little nervous!!

A


----------



## Dahlia

Good luck tomorrow Anita  

It"s all hurdles isn"t it?!

Dahlia x


----------



## janners1

Good luck Anita - keep us posted tomorrow    

x


----------



## galaxy girl

Janners I can't believe how gorgeous the bag is - I'm so jealous! My Dh surprised me with a Mulberry bag ( which I love) once - but nothing since - he thinks I have too many bags . No one can EVER have too many bags!

Hope everyone is good. My injections are going well - though the bruising is obvious on my legs already!


----------



## janners1

Oooh GG a Mulberry, yummy. I love them. What a good surprise!!!

I agree you can NEVER have too many bags. Or shoes. 

Glad the injections are going well. I'm off to watch the Apprentice. Hubby has been snoring since 7pm, bless!


----------



## Trishy

Anita - good luck for scan.   By the way, I was reading my supercur spray instruction leaflet and it said that the ingredients can cause a reaction that causes swelling of the face or extremeties. I think you were on injections to d/reg is that right?  But even so when I read that I thought of you and perhaps one of the ingredients is the same?  I suppose if the nurses weren't worried then that's ok but it is just a point if that helps?!  Has th swelling all gone now?

Galaxy - sorry you are bruising but sounds like you are coping really well.  Not long now?  

Janners - not going to talk to you out of jealousy!!!   OK, only joking but how much do you rent out your bag for?!!    BTW many thanks for the pic xx  If you ever take pics of me will you airbrush out my lumps and bumps!  Oh and give me a boob job and whiter teeth!!


----------



## janners1

Oh My Goodness. Every girl left in the Apprentice is a total beatch except *******. OK I know she is ditzy but she isn't mean or *****y and she always tells the truth. I feel bad for her being in there with those women. That's my worst nightmare!! I can't handle *****iness at all!!

That Jennifer one - ooosh!!! And the tall ginger one, can't remember her name and then the mean faced one with the long brown hair.

The boys aren't too bad. I am think Raef (sp) is in it for the long haul. Kevin I can't take seriously because of his celebrity look-a-like!! And I am totally loving how Nick and Margaret have the same "I'm shocked at how idiotic these people are" looks!

Trishy, talking of airbrushing did you see how airbrushed Liz Hurley is in her new bikini pics. Hilarious!!

I'm gonna do that with all my holiday pics from now on!!

http://thesuperficial.com/2008/04/elizabeth_hurley_is_nautically.php


----------



## janners1

LOL - can you tell what two words they changed in my post?

Womany?!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! It was a word beginning with B and ending in Y!


----------



## Mrs AB

Janners - naughtly girl!!!  You obviously didn't read my post in our Doghouse thread about Airbrushing!!!!!!  Go read!!!

Thanks for your good wishes - the more I think about the EC and ET the more flutterbies I get......................especially when I think about the fact that a consultant is going to be 6 inches away from my fandango whilst shining a light the size of a dinner plate!!!!!  Breathe, breathe............lol

My DHs sister is getting married in July and she sent out a text message to all her mates asking them to keep 31 May free for Hen Night; this news does not bode well with me for a number of reasons:

1.  I don't like her    

2. If I make it to ET I'll be doing my test on 23/05/08 - 1 week before this stupid Hen Night.  If it's negative I'll not feel like going out and being all 'whoo-hooo, look who's gettin' married....' blah, blah.  

Arggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!

A


----------



## MaryC

Morning Weeza, I beat you today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mary


----------



## janners1

ME TOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

And me!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning, you beat me with good reason, I had an 8am meeting and am just out of it    Actually that sounds like I have a dead important job and am really high-powered  but I'm not really  I was sitting there like  my head about to bounce off the table when I dropped off  Also, we had fajitas for tea and I am as thirsty as hell, I drank half a litre of apple juice this morning and a couple of big coffees and lots of water so far and am still gagging of thirst 

Anita, good luck for the scan today. I hear what you are saying about your SILs hen night and I know how it is. The not liking her thing is nearly enough, never mind testing the week before.

do you ever get to a point where you are "comfortable" with people being inches from your fandango (great word Anita, luv you for it!!!).??

Janners Haha, censors gonna get you, censors gonna get you. Your doll Helene has the freakiest stariest eyes when she gets mad  Jenny is a complete ***** and so the the other one with the red hair and long face. I thought ******* actually did well last night, better than I thought she would do but I don't think Lindi deserved to go. But she is only 22 so she will be alright. I LOVE Rafe. "This is the CEO of blah blah blah..." Love him!!!! Did you see him in his dressing gown?  Still prefer Alex's Superman jammies though (hubba hubba). 

Trishy: Caramel squares, I have a recipe at home. You need a short bread base (easy enough, flour butter etc) and condenssed milk and sugar for the caramel, but I can't remember the quantities. Last time I made caramel squares, the caramel was too runny and the choccy kept sliding off the caramel  I was too afraid of burning the caramel!!!!

I stopped and had a quick look at Reveal.... I have a bigger tum than NK  Then Heat was there when I got home and the pics were in it, so I realised I didn't have to look like a stingey oul mare reading the mag without paying for it  There was an article in Heat about airbrushing as well. Dammit, I could look amazing with it. Fab. Can you do airbrushing Janners? *weeza's brain goes into over drive*

Morning to Dahlia, Mary, Galaxygirl, Annie, Fiona, Sunny, Tedette, Emak, GemmaC, Cate, Holly, EmerG, Buster, Betty and all the rest.


----------



## janners1

Anita, what are you gonna do about your SIL? Do you think you'll go? I feel fortunate that my DH only has a brother!   

Mmmm fajitas, my fav food.

My friend told me when you are in labour you couldn't care less whether 50 people were in the room hoking at your fandango, if they promised to help you get the baby out!!

Yeah the girls in Apprentice are all hard lookin' eggs this year. Apart from *******, who is quite eccentric looking and acting. Though I do like her. Alex is nice, but he deffo needs a bit of a trim. I loved how those girls went on and on and on about how awesome they were and then they lost the task!! Brill!! Rafe does rock he is one of my favs.

God you girls are all so good with your baking. My problem with baking would be that I would eat every single thing I baked. I have a tendency to binge eat sweet foods. On Sunday my MIL sent me home with 4 rice krispie buns (the ones from the windsor with caramel on them) and I ate all 4 at once and then felt sick the rest of the night.

I can airbrush!! It is cool the things you can do. There is one tool like a fat sucker and it is virtually like giving lipo!! And I love retouching skin and whitening teeth. Although, honestly, I never do it. Unless a bride has a massive stress zit on her wedding day, or a bruise on her arm (one bride did, I had to airbrush it from every photo - such a pain). Take it from me, every celeb is airbrushed within an inch of their lives for magazine shoots!! I don't know if you girls have seen this but it is amazing. And sad that this is what is thrown in our faces and makes us so paranoid about how we look.


----------



## EmerG

hi ladies - just wrote a big post and lost it! I'm no good at this posting malarky, obviously i'm not doing it often enough. I've been checking in with you all regularly, just don't get much of a chance to post in work, but trying to follow everyone's progress. I'm totally cr*p with the personals but i do have to say the following:

1. Congratulations Annie that is fabulous news!!!!!!!!! Good luck for tomorrow hope you're keeping well, 

2. Janners I am sooooooooooo jealous that is the most fabulous bag I have ever seen!!!!!!!!! I wish I knew where you live, I might have to kidnap it...just for a few days...I might take your cushions as well while I'm at it, v nice!!!

3. Anita good luck for scan today, I'm totally with you on the flutterbies, I've got them already just at the thoughts of EC and ET (especially the torch/fandango scenario) and I haven't even  started yet! 

I have my planning appointment next Wednesday with things kicking off on Friday hopefully. I feel a bit wobbly about it to be honest, I think I would have expected to be all excited after all the waiting and I am excited, but also a bit worried about all the things that could go wrong and how I and Dh will be if its not a good outcome...need to work on my PMA...PMA...PMA...PMA... I made an appointment with Sharon Campbell for next week as well, so going to give that a go, is anyone else trying acupuncture along with tx? 

Did anyone see the article in the daily Mirror on Tuesday about "soft IVF" - I had never heard of it before - does anyone know anything about it? It seems to be more starightforward with less drugs and less expense. 

Well ladies better get back to it, hope everyone is well,

Emer  x


----------



## weeza82

Hi Emer, yes I saw the article about soft IVF, less drugs, less expense, less chance of OHSS, quicker recovery time to start the next TX , but a slightly lower success rate. I sippose it will be a while before it filters down to the RFC!!!!   for being nervous about your appt, it will be fine. 

Janners, so excited you can airbrush. My pals wedding photos were touched up sooooo much, teeth and eyes whitened in every photo, it started to look a bit freaky   

I would imagine when you are in labour, people and your fandango would be the last thing on your mind, but I mean at all these appts and that? I can just about tolerate a smear...... What I mean is, do you hit a point in Tx where someone having a prod about down there doesn't make your skin crawl with embarrasment??


----------



## janners1

Emer - cushions were from Markies, buy two get one free   Totally bargainous! That is in my office and I have a cream sofa, which the dogs are forbidden from getting on because they get hairs all over it. As you can see from the photos Sonny does not obey me very much!!

Girls I totally understand the nerves re: ET and EC. I was sick with nerves before my HSG, but I find that you can take your mind to another place and mentally remove yourself from the situation!! I have been lucky so far in that I haven't been investigated by a man, although Doc Farrag wanted to do an internal when I had my AF!! I said no, I couldn't go through with that. I know he's a doc, but still. 

Emer, keep up the PMA and look at all the baby vibes that are floating round here at the moment!! This thread is on a roll!!

Weeza - I don't know how that photographer had the time to airbrush your friend's photos so extensively!! But really, I think it takes away from the photos if people don't look like themselves? I'll take out zits and stuff and if the teeth are REALLY yellow and curly I'll whiten them a shade or two but that's it!!!


----------



## weeza82

AF is bad enough never mind someone have a prod about when you have it   too much *shudder*


----------



## Trishy

I think I am nearly at that comfortable fandango stage!!  I have had 2 scans with male doc but luckily EC was female doc as she was practically head first in there!  So yes you do get beyond caring.  DH thinks it's not fair that I am more worried about having a trim downstairs for the doc than him!!  

CrazyKate - how are you?

Anita - hope scan goes well


----------



## weeza82

Yeah what is the etiquette reagrding down there and "the garden"    (I don't know how else to say it politely)


----------



## janners1

My very first appointment at craigavon I didn't know I would be having an internal scan and was not 'prepared'. I was mid-winter overgrowth. I have NEVER been so mortified, I actually felt like saying to the girl 'it usually isn't this bad' lol!!     

Now I am always prepared!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Let's just say I keep it tidy and would be mortified to go au natural!!   I am sure they have seen all shapes, sizes and colours!!  You could get one of those shaped things like wigs - that would give them a laugh!!  They are more concerned about getting inside than what's on the outside - it's what's on the inside that counts if you like !!     

I just realised I am a gold member!  Yiipppeeeeee !


----------



## weeza82

Congrats on being a Goldie     

The wiggy thing is called a mirkin, one of my fave words ever    

I think I will just keep a tidy garden especially when I have an appt coming up   I suppose it's a bit like when you try on shoes but you haven't shaved your legs and you're trying to keep it all covered up    I know they are more concerned on the inside, but still, you don't want them thinking you're a real Hairy Mary  (not you Mary)


----------



## Trishy

Trust Weeza to know it's called a Mirkin!!  

And I worry that you think the hair on your legs would be long enough to grow down past your ankles so the shop assistant could see it!  Do you have hairy feet too?  Do you shave your toes?       Not something I ever worry about I must say!

Maybe Mary has hairy toes too!


----------



## janners1

Trishy I'm so jealous of your goldness!!!!!!!  

Hairy legs and toes? How have we got here girls?!


----------



## Trishy

Boredom and madness on my part!    Can't speak for the cavegirl, Weeza though!


----------



## weeza82

Noooo, like if you try on boots and lift your trousers up to zip them up and flash a bit of hairy cankle. For the record, my feet are not hairy, nor my toes. I'm not a cavegirl. 

I too am bored and mad. Work is quiet at the mo, good or bad, you decide!!!  I also want to see how long it takes me to get to goldie level.....

I am gret on quiz teams for knowing stupid facts like mirkin!!!!


----------



## bernadette

hi girls  ,
just wondering am i eligable for this site .just back to fertility friends after a 19 month break from treatments. im from n ireland . living in malta  and going to brussels for icsi and pgd soon  . go on please let me join   bern x


----------



## janners1

weeza82 said:


> flash a bit of hairy cankle.


       

I am trying to take my mind off the fact that I have 9 pee sticks upstairs and no AF. I refuse to pee on a stick!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Hey Bernadette, 

you sure you want to join us? Especially after the random conversation this morning? 

 Only messing, come on ahead. Lucky duck living in Malta. Hows the weather? How did you come to be going to Brussels for Tx? (What's pgd?)


----------



## weeza82

Janners......

Pee on a stick, peeee ooon a stick.....

(how do you "sing" on a forum?)


----------



## Trishy

How late are you now?  Are the boobs sensitive?  Why don't you just get it over and done with rather than torturing yourself?  Although it's nice to hope isn't it?  Fingers crossed for you.  Did you try at the right time this month despite falling out?

Hi Bernadette - of course you are most welcome.  One thing - you have to be mad!!    Do you think you qualify??  

Weeza - do you wear animal skins and wear bones in your hair?


----------



## janners1

Bernadette, if you want to join us after the randomness of our conversation this morning, then you will fit in very well!!!!!!!!!! So how hot is it in Malta right now?

OK so here is my story. As soon as I tell this AF will come, which is why I have not been thinking about being late. 'Member me and DH fell out and I said I was ov'ing but he didn't deserve any Janners love so this month was a bust? Well I had OV symptoms the weekend of the fallout, but the stress of it must have cause my eggie to stay where it was. Because the following weekend I had OV symptoms again, 'member when I got my horn on and forgave DH in order to get me some?

Soooooo if I DID OV that weekend it was brill timing, but I would be late anyway cause of the late ov'ing. KWIM?!!

           

Boobs are not sore or anything, but I am very flushed, and again, that could be cause I have the filthy shingles. My hopes are not up. I have no faith.


----------



## Trishy

If you o/v'd late then when would you be due?


----------



## janners1

Uuuummmmm by my rough calculations I think I o'd on CD25ish so if I add a 10-12 day LP to that it would take me to Mon-Wed before I am due.

So there really is no point in poas!!!! 

OK I am talked out of it!


----------



## Annie70

Girls, they shaved me totally down there when I had a C'section with ds.  I was mortified afterwards because they shaved me without me knowing - I was just blithely chatting to them!!!  And, I had made sure I was well-pruned before hand.  
It was so prickly afterwards too!


----------



## janners1

Ooookay. Can you all tell I barely scraped a pass at intermediate maths in school?!!

So I am just looking at my diary and confusing myself. I suspect I really o'd around the 11th (because I shot a newborn that day and I remember thinking it was a good omen!!). And that was also the Friday me and DH made up. Tomorrow that will be 14 days ago, so my AF should be due anytime now. I always have a 10-12 day LP.

I'll wait it out...till Saturday anyway...


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

You have all been very busy this morning....

Just thought i would check in have a quick read, i have come to the conclusion yous are all nutters, some conversation this morning you guys!!!!!!!!      Did make me laugh!!!!

Hi Bernadette, i am sure you will fit in well!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

On one of the photos of my wedding, there's one with me trying to smile, swallow lump in throat and blink back tears at the same time.  A friend of mine died 6 weeks before my wedding.  During the actual signing of the register, my Aunt sang Amazing Grace and then while we were doing the pretend signing for the photos, a choir was singing.  Photographer snapped camera just as choir starting singing Make me a Channel of Your Peace which was sung at my friends funeral.  BTW it's mine and DH's 4th wedding anniversary today.


----------



## weeza82

Cate  lovely pieces at your wedding.

Janners, stick it out to Sat then and in the meantime, learn to count 

Annie, what's the crack  shaved bald  Ooooh that must have soooo itchy!!!!

Trishy, no bones, but I love animal skins   but no cavegirl. Sorry. I'm just a free love hippy, letting Mother Nature have her way and refusing to conform to societies expectations  *shudders*

Hi Missy, how are you? Some conversations today eh?


----------



## MISSY97

Hi 

Cate Happy anniversary, we will be 4 years married in June... Time flies....

Weeza doing ok, real sick feel in the mornings but got travel sickness bands on tuesday and they seem to be keeping the sickness down to a minimum...... It is awful feeling sick most of the day....but shouldn't complain too much!!!!!!!!!!!!Conversation definitely was interesting today...You were all on a roll........ Bit of craic at the end of the day.....

Missy xx


----------



## Annie70

Hi Bernadette - welcome!! Where are you having your tx in Bxl?  I used to live there! Have a friend who just had her second successful IVF there a few weeks ago, think from the University Hospital of Brussels. She says tx there is v., v. basic but OK. But, then again, as a resident, she gets 3 IVF gos free there - you'd be on the private and hopefully treated better. 

Happy anniversary Cate - are you going to celebrate tonight?? We celebrate 9 years of bondage in July, but, more importantly, 15 years of free lovin' this December! 

Have your shingles all burst, Janners - how are pus levels? Turned into a crustie yet??


----------



## Annie70

Girls, I am so annoyed with my mother that I could burst! 

She knows we've been doing IVF and while she's a bit uncomfortable with it and paranoid about multiple births, she has been relatively speaking supportive throughout. She rung me up a few days ago, first day I had got a BFP, to ask me how I was feeling.  So, I told her that I was greatly encouraged by having had a BFP but that we needed the b/w to confirm it.  What did my mother say but, "Oh, more problems"? I thought she had misunderstood and repeated that it was a +, and again she said, "Oh, nothing but problems." 

When I asked her what she meant by 'problems', she said, "There's nothing but problems with you - first, there's something wrong with you and you have to do IVF, and then you might have twins or triplets, even worse." I told her how gutted she made me feel and, for the umpteenth time, explained to he that dh and I agreed to do a 3-embryo transfer, not because we want triplets, but because we wanted to maximise our chances. After that, we take what is given to us and will be very glad to get it, we won't be complaining (more like scared). But, it's far more likely that it's a singleton (70%/30%). Then, she sniffed and changed the subject to talk about her cousin (who lives in Canada too) whose grandson just died a few days back in a snowboarding accident at age 22. She kept saying how terrible it was and how devastated she was for him (she has never met the grandson as obviously he grew up in Canada). That made things worse for me.  How can she have so much empathy for her cousin's loss (and I'm not belittling it) but nothing for her own daughter who has just done IVF to have another child? BTW, my ds is her only grandchild.  Her paranoia about multiple births has totally poisoned her, to such an extent that she can't even say "Congratulations but wait till the beta!" 

I'm so ****** off, and ****** off with myself for letting her get to me. My sister and I both agree that this is her worst ever! We have tried to get her to talk through her fear of multiples (weird as her dad was a nonidentical twin, so there's a lot of twins among her aunts and cousins) but we don't really understand exactly why she is so negative. I'm not sure she knows why either. 

Tyrone women!! What can you do with them??


----------



## janners1

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY CATE! I bet you can't believe it is 4 years. Me and DH are 5 years in June and I don't know where it has gone.

Annie, I am officially a crustie. Infact, since you ask, the entire area has went a delightful purple colour and rather scabby.    

Missy sorry you are feeling so sick. I am worried about being sick constantly when I am preggers! But it is worth it!

Annie I can't believe they shaved you bald. I bet that was some shock when you saw it!!!!!!!!!!     

Your mum sounds like she is probably super worried about you and the possibility of multiples. You know older people (I class my own mum in this), they believe every dumb thing they read or hear - even if it was 20-30 years ago. And now she is handling that fear in the worst possible way and totally hurting your feelings and making you feel like she doesn't give a toot what you are going through. My mum handles 'big' things in a similar way, and I can only say I am so glad for my sisters as we are constantly reassuring each other that it is 'just mother'!!!!!! Don't let her get to you and enjoy your ++++  - how long have you waited for it?! Don't let anything put a dampner on it.


----------



## MISSY97

Annie sorry to hear about your stresses with your mum, try to relax and enjoy, let it go over your head if you can!!!!! I think mums are sent to test us sometimes............

As for the shaving OMG, i definitely wouldn't fancy that!!! Must have been a bit of a shock and itchy!!!

Janners your right it will be worth it, take whatever i get i don't mind...........................

Missy xx


----------



## weeza82

Annie, it sounds like we could be related!!!!! My mother would be exactly the same and TBH this is why she hasn't been told. I couldn't cope with her going on. At least you have your sis who understands what you're going through and how your mum is as well  My sis & bro and I would get our annoyances with the parents off our chest to each other as well. Tomorrow after the beta, you will know and then she will either have worried for nothing or she will just have to lump it!!! (Good luck for that BTW )

Where all have you lived? Canada, swedish DH, Brussels...... I moved from 1 side of Dungannon to the other   

But here, go easy on the Tyrone women  

Mmmm Janners, scabby. Sorry if TMI, but I would be picking at them!!!

Missy, it must be crap feeling so sick all day, but I'll bet not that long ago, you would have traded the world for it!!! (except maybe now you are feeling sick all day, you would like a bit of give!!!)

DH and I are married 3 years in Sept but are "going steady" (  that phrase cracks me up) 10 years in January past


----------



## emak

Hi all .Hows it going?
Annie ,sorry to hear that your Mum isnt being as supportive as she should.I had a situation not unlike yours with my Dad last week.Its hard when family members are not being as as sensitive and understanding as they should.I think with my Dad is he finds the whole IF thing a bit difficult to talk about and then says the wrong things.  
Janners are you scratching like mad? Maybe you are going to be the 1st BFP on the next batch of 3   ,wot with hopefully the good timing of BMS !!!
Cate   on the 4 year anniversary ,we had ours back in January but are together 12 years,(didnt feel like rushing)
Hi Bernadette .Hows it going?Good luck with the tx.
Had a very busy couple of days trying to sort out all DH and mines job stuff like updating CVs ,he has an interview next week ,so hopefully one of us will have a job when the ol redundancy happens  
Havent really been up to anything else .NO TIME.  
Must go and start the dinner ,really hungry just realised havent had a bite all day only coffee.Must sort out the diet ,dont think Zita West would be too impressed.  
Hi to all the rest of you lovely mummies to be.  
Ema xxx


----------



## Annie70

Is your mother a Tyrone cuttie too, Weeza?  I do believe their bluntspeak is interred in their bones! (Sorry Weeza and Cate!)  I know she's bad but she always manages to surprise me each time.  I mean, when I told her dh and I were getting married, the only reaction I ever got (still to this day) was, "Hope it doesn't end up in divorce."  

I have never lived in Sweden, weeza, just visited - do you think I'm stupid?  That would have been compromise from the beginning!  He did try though. We did the N. Ireland-Sweden commute for 4 years before moving to Bxl. 

Janners - I agree, you need sisters in times like those.  My brothers, the cowards, stay well out of it.

Emak - so dads can be insensitive too! At least, he listens.  My dad never talks to me on the phone these days, too scared I'll mention the IVF thing to him directly.  I know my mother tells him everything so it's all very stupid.

I feel bad complaining because, in other aspects, I'm closer with her than I ever have been.  Her negativity just gets to me sometimes. Thanks for listening..


----------



## MaryC

Evening all, 

Annie, sorry to hear your having such problems with you mum, it is a bit strange her adverse reaction to the whole IVF and pregnancy!! I can't believe they shaved, you how embarrassing!!

When I was in hospital in the run up to having my DD (in 10 days before birth - pre eclampsia) the thing I was most traumatised about was missing my beauty appointment, I had all my waxing booked and a pedicure too. I tried everything to get out of the hospital for even an hour so I could make a mad dash to the beautician and have as much done as possible!! DH thought I was   In the end I had to make do with a razor, I wasn't very happy!! 

Anita, I hope there was good news at the scan today.  

A big welcome to Bernadette. 

I haven't been feeling great the last two days, a few cramps, I'm now quite nerves about miscarrying  I'm sure everything will be OK but I'm finding as time goes by I'm getting more nerves about this pregnancy, strange because it should be the other way around!! 

I hope everyone else is keeping well.

Mary


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyone,

Someone mentioned earlier about the article in the mirror newspaper on natural ivf, just wondered what everyones thoughts are on natural ivf, some say its a waste of time and money but that article sounded quite impressive, any views?


Glitter girl xx


----------



## Fionab

Emerg, good luck with appointment and starting on Friday. I went to Sharon Campbell and she is really good, you wouldn't even know that you had needles in at all. I wonder if the 'soft' IVF is the same as the short protocol that some English clinics do?

Weeza, there is actually a voting poll on FF about how to style down there (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125719.0)!!!

Bernadette, welcome to the board.

Cate, congratulations on your anniversary

Annie, mothers can say the wrong things without meaning! Part of the problem is that they just don't know exactly how IVF works!

Weeza, I agree about going easy on Tyrone women!

Ema, hope both you and DH get a job soon.

Mary, I'm sure that you will be fine. When is your first scan?

Hi to Missy, Janners, Trishy, Shopping queen, glitter girl, mrsab, crazykate, dahlia, galaxy girl and anyone else who I forgot
Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

Evening me Chickadees!!

I cannot believe that my Fandango statement turned into discussions about the maintenance of a Fandango!!!  Just thought I'd let you know that I most definitely make sure it's nice n trim but not too much cos I don't want the wee pet to feel paranoid and insecure........lol.......

So, the good news is that the DR has worked and from today I'm stimming!!!!    I'm really, really nervous and excited now!!!!

Welcome Bernadette!!!

Mary - try not to worry too much - isn't cramping normal in early pregnancy?  

Annie - I can relate babe.  My MIL has been pathetic at providing encouragement/support from I started tx.  She doesn't even ask DH how we're progressing - it angers me but then I get annoyed for letting her get me annoyed!!  It's not worth it...............focus on you, your DH and your wee baby(ies!!).

A


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome Bernadette.

Thanks for all the Happy Anniversary messages.  Dh has been at work all day and then he came home and I went to 'Church in the Cafe'.  Our church has a French cafe in Omagh called Chez Manu (if ever you're in Omagh, it has the best coffee you've ever tasted).  Thursday used to be Prayer and Praise and it was in the church.  It's now in the Cafe in the hope that it'll encourage more people to come.

We're celebrating our anniversary on Sunday after church by going out for a meal.


----------



## weeza82

FIRST!!!!!!!

Morning everyone, 

Anita, Yay, you're stimming now   loving the new avatar BTW, tres glam   

Fiona, thanks for the link   how's you? Are you a Tyrone woman too? 

Annie, my family is all die-hard Tyrone women, me and all   

Mary    I am sure it will all be fine sweetie  

Emak, how's the job hunt going from your side?   

Morning to Janners, Trishy, Cate, Emerg, Dahlia, gemma, glitter girl, galaxy girl, Tedette, Holly, Sunny, Missy and everyone else  

Girls, such drama we had last  night.....during the last break in ER I took Ruby outside to the back yard to go to the toilet. A wee greyfriars Bobby-Scottie dog appeared from nowhere and the pair of them took off into the night   It happened in a second. I ran outside and was shouting "Ruby, chicken , bacon" over and over (the nieghbours really hate us now!) So  I went back in got the car keys and headed out to look for them. In the meantime, DH who had been in bed had got up as well. Well, to cut a long story short, we gave up after an hour and 3/4 and no sign of either dog. (The other dog lives 3/4 of a mile away   and was staking out our house    ). I cried when I went to bed, cos i wanted her back    

When DH was getting up for work at 5.30am, she was back   and her boyfriend as well   . Now we have to take her to the vets for the doggie morning-after-pill/injection, cos she is on heat   What would a black lab/scottie dog look like? We were trying to picture it........ but whilst on their wee jolly last night, she has rolled about in something and is utterly stinking, so I have to wash her before she goes anywhere   I was so upset incase we would never see her again   AND Dh has now declared she is getting the snip and there will be no pups from her


----------



## weeza82

Yo, for all you stimmers.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138372.0;topicseen


----------



## janners1

SECOND!!!!!!      

Oh Weeza that is swful about poor Ruby. I would have bawled myself to sleep to at the thought of some dirty sneaky stalker scottie dog having his wicked way with her. What a little mutt.

I didn't even know they did the doggie morning after pill!!!!! What drama! I think if I had a girl dog I would have to get her the snip because  I couldn't cope with the whole sex thing. And dogs seem to become really bold and sneaky in the name of sex!!

Anita - yay stimming!!!! I'm glad everything worked out ok and you were able to progress to the next step. Fingers crossed for smooth stimming ride  

Cate my mum and dad do cafe at the church on a Wednesday, it is great. Though they don't do any service or anything, everyone just comes after work and hangs out. I love it. Plus they do the best spaghetti and meatballs and tacos. Yum!

Anita, too funny that you called us chickadees, that's my mum's nickname for my niece and nephew, I thought she was the only person in the world who said it lol!    

Hi Fiona - I'm off to check out that article as soon as I post this   

Mary - from the extensive reading I have done over the 3 years I've been trying to get knocked up, cramping and bleeding are very normal but still scary. You can't help but worry....but just keep telling yourself it is totally normal and just everything stretching out and making room.

So the craic with me is that I had the most realistic awful nightmare last night that I woke in the middle of the night drenched with sweat and bawling. DH thought I was sleepwalking (I do this frequently) and was patting me and saying it was OK, but I was actually awake and terrified. I dreamt that a masked man came in to our room and stabbed DH to death in front of me, over and over again, and then hung him over the shower. Then he slit my throat and stabbed me in the side loads of times (this must have been the shingles playing up in my sleep). So I used my phone and called the police and whispered (since my throat was slit) help, help help. And they came and blamed me and said I had to go to prison for killing DH!!!!!!!! I was bawling and bawling. When I woke up I actually had to change because I was literally drenched.

How freaky is that?!!!!!!!       

My skin is broke out and I am soooo hot. I'm so peeved at being all run down and shingly and feverish. I pride myself on being healthy, I hate being sick 

When does Gladiators start?


----------



## weeza82

Janners, eeek that really was a scary dream  . Don't know when Gladiators starts. 

I was upset incase I would never see Ruby again. I was looking at her wee water bowl and feed bowl and all her toys and thinking I would have to put them away cos I couldn't bear to look at them if she never came home


----------



## holly01

mornin ladies,gosh ye can all chat hi    
1stly i want to say a MASSIVE CONGRATS to the 'mothers to be'
YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
fantastic news and such positive vibes for the others going throu treatment at the mo.
well i havnt been posting as i have no news at mo,i am headin to dublin on monday for my review appointment on tuesday sooooooooooooooooooooooo excited,cant believe we will be another step nearer to TRYING to concieve our LO woooohooooooooooooo bring it on    
weeza can totally agree with the stress of ure Ruby moonlighting our blade does the same many nights and i be drivin the rds and then she turns up nxt mornin all sheepish lookin (and she is netured lol!!)ah well suppose wudnt blame er looking at me all day she needs a break lol!!
p.s UP TYRONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
althou i think we are outnumbered er hahahaha
  to all on treatment and keep up the craic it keeps me laughing through out the day


----------



## bernadette

hi girls , thanks for all the welcome messages  jesus yous are all mad on this thread  . i had a turtle went missing for a whole night and i cried my self to sleep thinking she was stuck down a drain some were   i found her under the sofa 2 days later looking all perky. 
this is a stupid question i know  but how do i get a pic of my doggy up on my profile shes too cute to be hidden away  . shes on heat too but has been a good girl hope it continues   looking forward to the craic bern xx


----------



## weeza82

Hey bern, 

Go to profile in the menu underneath the FF banner , then on the left handside of the page is a modify profile section and the option to upload a photo is there somewhere. What kind of dog do you have? Glad she is better behaved than my wee brat. 

Hey Holly, how's it going? Good luck for Tuesdays appt. I take it you got over your last op ok? Is this the follow up then?


----------



## Trishy

Morning girlies

Busy in work this morning so can't talk much.  How inconsiderate of my boss!!

Saying that, just getting ready to go out for our long overdue Christmas lunch in the Dirty Duck in Holywood so can't complain!!

Weeza - let's just say I would have been up all night long crying and driving the streets looking for her.  She can stay in the doghouse!  Bad girl!  But she does have a cute face   so go easy on her!!

That reminds me of the time DH went to a party in the middle of the country and we were staying at our friends house.  He went with 2 other guys who were all staying in the same house but only the other 2 guys came home and not DH.  I drove for 3 hours round every field from 3am - 6am shouting in the pitch black and looking in every ditch but nothing.  I phoned the police but they said he is not a missing person until he is away 24 hours.  It was the middle of the winter and freezing and he was only wearing a t-shirt and was really drunk.  I was terrified.  He finally showed up at 8am wondering what the problem was with a massive lump on his forehead saying he was hit by a car (but later admitted he doesn't know if this is true or if he just made it up because he was so drunk).  I drove him home in tears and he went to bed and ever since then has cut way down on the drink!  That's some way to make him not drink so much don't you think?  I honestly thought I would be widowed - no joke at all.  Beat that Ruby!


----------



## weeza82

Phew, Trishy, that is a good one!!!! I would have been the same crying about DH.   about getting hit by a car but not remembering it!!!!  The worst DH ever did was fall into a ditch walking up the road from a night out and falling asleep. He was woken by the milk tanker doing it's rounds   At that time, he was still at his ma's so she give him a bollocking. 

We drove round and called Ruby for soooo long, but there are so many sheds and farm buildings and fields near us, it was hopeless. I was driving DH's car up the road, with the window down, calling her name and waving a jumb-bone out the window, in my jammies and dressing gown, to get her back    And of course, the 2 torches we have both needed recharging  
It's hard to stay cross at her and she really knows she did wrong, but DH will be a harder nut to crack than me  

I have the opposite problem to you Trishy, my boss is on a half day and I have little (or no) work to do and am bored. It's my mates last day before she moves to Glasgow next week, so we are pigging out and doing no work, before we hit Newry City tonight for a party!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## bernadette

hey weeza were you of to tonight ? im a newry girl


----------



## weeza82

Starting in the Canal Court then onto Bellinis or wherever the mood takes us!!!


----------



## weeza82

Hellooooo? Anybody out there? It's very quiet here today, especially after yesterday....


----------



## weeza82

Oh. Nobody here. Oh well, I am away home. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Trishy

By Weeza - have a good one xx


----------



## Trishy

Oh Mary - I meant to send you a wee message to say I hope you are ok.  Try not to worry but I am sure it's hard not to.  Can you go and get another check-up just to re-assure you?


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.  Just popped on quickly to check mesages.  I'm off out in 10 minutes a Virgin Vie at home party.  Got wages today as well so have to sepnd small fortune.


----------



## Annie70

This is a quickie, girls - hope you like those!

Did b/w this morning and nurse called a few hours ago to say I am 'very pregnant' - my beta is 355 (no idea what that means).  So, now we have to wait till the viability scan in 2 weeks time. This is going to be hard.  

I celebrated by buying the 'Fit Pregnancy' magazine! Dh apparently is drinking champers with his sister and family as we speak.  Not fair!


----------



## crazykate

Well helllllllllooooooooooooo nutters!!

That was some conversation on the "lady garden"............

Annie - congratulations! I too can understand the parent thing though not with my parents but the in-laws.  We haven't told them about tx this time.

MaryC - how are you hun?  Did you find out anything today?

Bernie - Your more than welcome aboard trust you'll fit in well  

Holly01 - Good luck for your tx good to see you back!

Anita - how's the stimming going Mrs? Can you handle 2 jabs a day? 

Cate - belated anniversary wishes - enjoy your meal on Sunday!

As for me sat in work with very little to do.  The server went down and the internet and everything so couldn't even get on to chat with you guys.  Got an awful feeling that tx gonna be stopped on Monday    Have some staining going on (tmi sorry) I have phoned the clinic and they say its one of the side effects of the progynova but I can't help thinking otherwise    DH has me resting up and he's even going to do the housework this weekend!

Have a good weekend all 

Kate


----------



## emak

everyone,how you all keeping?
This is also gonna be a quickie ,not long home from work and i think im  gonna hit my bed very soon,im totally exhausted had a very busy day in the sweat shop    
Annie VERY VERY PG how wonderful for you and DH ,imagine if u have twins ,double the fun  
Hi Kate really really hope that everything goes to plan with TX and keep letting dh do ALL the housework ,i think i will have to show that man of mine your post,he is driving me crazy at the moment ,he is such a lazy git and does nothing to help in the house ,he thinks cause he cuts the grass once a week and cleans the car(rarely)thats his share.   
Hows all the rest of you getting on with the jabs etc?
Gonna go my eyes are starting to go googie   looking at at the monitor.
Have a great weekend all of yous.
Ema


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Crazykate, take it easy and hope all is well on monday     .....

Annie, that sounds like a good level could be more than one, scan in 2 weeks will be interesting - good luck and congrats on being preggers......

Hi to everyone else.  

Missy xx


----------



## emak

WOW have just noticed before i log off all the lovely bubbles that someone blew me.


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, I'm originally from Tyrone but DH encouraged (or was that dragged ) me to Co Down!!!  Naughty Ruby but I'm sure that you are so glad she is back safely.

Janners, that was a terrible nightmare, I'm sure DH is hoping it doesn't come true!

Holly, good to hear from you.  Good luck for review appointment on Tuesday 

Trishy, I'm sure that you were worried about DH.

Cate, enjoy your party, don't spend too much!

Annie, I'm glad that your test went well this morning.  Just one more week to we land in Canada, what's the weather like.

Kate, enjoy DH doing all the housework

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Saw this and thought of you guys


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi all!

I'm slowly but surely turning into a dart board here..................lol.....................just spent 2hrs sitting with me feet up and a hot water bottle on my tummy!!! Surely I'm gonna turn into a woman demented with two lots of injections!!!!!

Kate - that looks nothing like me.....................too much foliage!!!! lol Kate, I'm sure this is a very difficult time for you at the mo   and you're doing the right thing by resting up - I'm sure the staining _is_ just a side effect................if there was something wrong the clinic would have said so babe. Try to stay positive.........   

A


----------



## Mrs AB

Gee wiz - just noticed that I'm sitting pretty on 700 big ones!!!!!      Who did that?!!  

A


----------



## crazykate

Dunno who put you up to 7 big ones but I've put you all to the "lucky" 7's


----------



## janners1

I blew everyone some bubbles before I headed out yesterday    

Trying to sweeten you all up so you don't don a mask and come into my room with a knife!!!!!



crazykate said:


> Saw this and thought of you guys


       

Annie - ohmyword!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited to hear what you are gonna have. 355 is high for how pregnant you are - when can you find out how many eggies clung on for the long haul?!!

I gotta go - I got up early to work before my shoot today...and here I am surfing and chatting...

Have a great weekend everyone!!!!!!!

jx


----------



## Annie70

Sorry about the Tyrone women abuse - sure half of me is from there too!  

Fiona - the hot weather from last week has just decided to cool down.  Took a look at the 2-week forecast for Toronto and discovered that they haven't been as warm as us the past 10 days. So, it will keep dropping till April 30 (5-6 degrees), after which it will go up again to about 17 degrees. Apparently, they had an average of 17 degrees in May last year.

Janners - it could be one or two in there, no idea.  Nurse said it's either a strong little bean who has implanted early or it's twins, one of whom implanted a few days after the other.  Of course, dh 'knows' it's a singleton   Will find out at my scan - think on May 9. Celebrated by going to the gym as hadn't been for a few weeks because of low bp. Took it easy - no high impact but it felt great to be back. Are you back pumping iron yet?


----------



## janners1

Annie - well your DH knew you were preggo so maybe he does have that 6th sense!!!!!!! You must be feeling good though if you are hitting the gym! I am back pumping iron - I did cut back last week to about half power, which meant only once a day. I just can't do without it, more for the social value as I need to get out of the house during the day to be in the company of humans (dogs are ok but they don't talk back!!!!!).

Our gym got new spin bikes in and they are really tough. They are doing special 1.5 hour classes over the next couple of weeks, I'm gonna sign up for that and see what it's like! Enjoy a challenge    

Well my shingles were a blessing in disguise. My newborn got rescheduled but that meant someone else snapped up the last minute opening and I had the most adorable shoot today. Very excited to blog it!

Annie - it is kinda warming up here - I wore flip flops today, although I am possible very premature with this and the rest of the girls may laugh at me for it!!!!!!! Very jealous of Fiona heading off to Toronto next week.


----------



## Trishy

Hi girls

Just finished cleaning and DH watching footie in the pub so thought I would sneak on before DH calls for his usual taxi to come and get him!!  

Annie I am so exzcited for you - again congrats!  Do you know for sure it's not 3 babies or does the nurse say the chances are very high just for 2 or 1?  You must be very excited?  

Janners - glad to see you are more or less back to normal (well normal for you is a bit   I would say!!)  I tried a bit of photography myself out my back window a few minutes ago because 2 swans had decided to come down the river and have a feed at the weir just outside my window!  It was lovely but never looks as good on camera.  I could have done with your super duper lens!!  

Well started 2 hrt tablets today so half way there now and feeling not too back apart from a few headaches and (sorry if tmi but seem to have thick discharge which I am taking as a good sign of lining thickening but could be wrong!)  You really didn't want to know that did you!!  

Watched Lucky Number Slevin last night - highly recommend it.  Massive Morgan Freeman fan and he didn't let me down!


----------



## pink tulip

Hello everyone !

I haven't been on very much recently as no broadband.....it seems to be sorted now thankfully. I'm delighted to hear that we have another new pregnancy in our group - Congrats Annie   I am a teensy weensy bit jealous but very happy with all the positive vibes that it's putting out 
I've started my stimming last night and the first injection went well. I am doing one a day....

Anita - How come you are doing 2 injections per day? What dose are you on? I'm taking 200iu of Puregon per day for the next 6 days.

So far so good and feeling really excited and lots of PMA going on   Does anyone have any paprticular advice about stimming? Is it different to how you feel during down - regging? I've been reading my Zita West book and taking lost of supplements etc

I liked the advice about the hot water bottle - I'm going to try that....between hot flushes and hot water bottle I am going to a very unattractive ball of sweat   but hey, it's goinna be worth it.

I had my lady neighbours around for coffee yesterday and it went really well. They all had their kids with them and nothing was wrecked....phew! Alot of the girls thought it was amazing that I'm invited everyone with kids, considering I don't have any. I just feel that if you don't have kids you can very easily miss out on meeting new people. I'm delighted because I feel I've been welcomed into the group officially now and starting to make a whole new group of friends.

By the way, so sad i missed out on the lady garden discussion.....I, too, call mine the Fandango 

That's all for now....have a great weekend


----------



## Trishy

PT - well done on the entertaining.  You are so right about not having kids means you meet less people.  I hardly know any of my neighbours and with leaving the house at 7.30am and getting home at 7pm then getting dinner, it's 9pm before I sit down for the first time and I don't ever get to see my neighbours.  Hopefully the gardening in the summer will give me a chance to see more of them.  I really should do what you did but I am a bit shy that way!!  Hopefully I will have a lo soon and I will be the socialite of Banbridge!!


----------



## Mrs AB

pink tulip said:


> Anita - How come you are doing 2 injections per day? What dose are you on? I'm taking 200iu of Puregon per day for the next 6 days.


PT, I suppress in the evening and Stimulate in the morning!! I'm on a dosage of 150 of Gonal-F for Stimulation. My next scan is next Thursday and I should hopefully be able to see some follies....................

I too am very excited but I'm also trying to keep level-headed...............

How's everyone tonight?

Kate - you are adorable!!! Thanks for getting me up to all the 7s!!!

Anita


----------



## Cate1976

DH told me I was only allowed to spend £30, I actually spent £78.  I got moisturiser, foot scrub, pendant, lip blush, nail varnish and a 24 hour eye care as well.  I did some overtime at work the Thursday before Easter and Good Friday so spent my overtime money.  He's not too pleased with me.  What he doesn't know is I'm buying more skin care stuff next month.


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Anita!

I, too, have my first scan on Thursday am at 8.05 in RVH......can't wait but also very nervous about seeing how the follies are coming along. I hope it's a lucky cycle for both of us


----------



## Cate1976

Good luck Anita and Pink Tulip.  Hope tx is successful for both of you.


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,WOW its so busy on here i haven't been on for ages.I have EC on the 6th so the day before the other two ladies.I started my gonal on wed and I feel great now.This was the first time DR that it has affected/effected? at all.My first injection made my head spin,Not like the exorcist but jeez it was going a dinger.Since then the head aches have progressively  gotten worse and in out on sick leave.I couldn't get out of bed all last week and I couldn't keep a thing down.After I went to the clinic on wed for my first scan I cried all the way there.But nothing could be done I suppose.I went to my own GP for some magic and even after my assurance that 1. I couldn't be pregnant and 2. to do so you have to have sex they did a pg test which was of course neg.But now I feel better as time goes on.What an old fart am I?................
My sil has been fab.Sadly her tx ended in bfn.She has one more free go but DH and her have decided to move on to adoption.I'm happy for her,I wish she would adopt me.
Anyway EC the 6th then the 2weeks of terror.Thats if I even get there!  good luck  to everyone x o


----------



## pink tulip

Good morning!

Berta - nice to to hear from you and sorry you are feeling so crap   I think I may have met you at the Stork group because I remember you had been through quite a lot of treatments. I really hope this is your cycle and that you get you much longed for   

Good to hear we have another cycle buddy  I am day 3 of stimming today and so far very few side effects. The Down regging is just giving me brutal night sweats, which start in the early evening. Hence, I am not sleeping well at all and have big black circles around my eyes 
I have been up since 8am this morning watching my 5 week old pups running around the garden like lunatics....now that they've learned to run they think it's much better than walking. They are also learning how to dig up my flower beds....just like their mother  It really does my heart good to watch them. Puppies make you happy 

Missey, thanks a million for sending me the list of info for what to do when stimming. It was very helpful and reassured me that I'm kinda on the right track. In terms of supplements, so far, I am taking Pronatal Folic Acid, Omega 3 fats,Zinc+Vit C +Vit E, CQ - 10 and rhodiola......jeeez 6 tabs to swallow is enough to make me barf! I hope it's making my follies grow and my lining thicken 

 to everyone else stimming and hope you are having a lovely weekend.....my weekends haven't been so sober and hangover free since I was 12           

Love Pink Tulip


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

Well I had my final scan this morning at RVH with Dr Boyle....and it is mixed news. 

On the bright side, I have responded really well to the meds and have produced lots of follicles...which is also the bad news.  

Dr Boyle counted 20 follicles and then gave up, so he said that I might have to have a freeze all.  He told me not to take anymore injections (I was due 100mg today) and only to take half the pregnyl, which I have to have at midnight tonight.  Then he rushed out and asked the nurse to speak to me while I fought back the tears...my poor DH was sooo confused!  He thoughts lots of 'blobs' was a good thing and couldn't understand why I was crying!  Before he rushed out he did say that lots of follicles means a higher chance of pregnancy but all I could think of was having to wait 3 months to have embryo transfer. 

After talking to the nurse I had calmed down a bit and worked out that if I do have a freeze all ET would be in the summer when I am off and I started to look at things more positively again.  It's just that I was so looking forward to being 'pregnant-until-proven-otherwise' after Friday. 

It is still a possibility that everything will be ok and go ahead for friday and they may have been giving us the worst case scenario so hopefully that will be the case 

On the way home DH got all excited that there might be a football team in there and uttered the immortal lines 'You could have a whole litter of kids like our dog!'     Men!! 

So we will go ahead with egg collection on Tuesday and then see.

Hello to everyone, I haven't had time to read all the messages since I was last on but saw the 3 BFPs and am delighted.

Also can I say UP TYRONE!!!!!  Less of the Tyrone bashing here please!  Annie, I know you are in a delicate state (and congrats by the way!) but I will have to sort you out if you carry on with your Armagh-inspired statements! 

Lots of love and dust to everyone. 

Tedette


----------



## galaxy girl

Tedette - Same thing happened to me!  But at least you know you may be over stimming and hopefully the cut back on the drugs will work. I had no idea until egg collection and had been merrily taking my usual dose all weekend. Then was gutted when I heard - my DH didn't get it at first either - 'cause the nurse was smiling when she told us he thought 24 eggs was a good thing! Men.

Fingers crossed it all works out for you. And if you do have to wait (it's only 2 cyles by the way) then your body will be well recovered from EC and ready for ET!

I'll be thinking of you.

GG


----------



## Annie70

berta said:


> Hi everyone,WOW its so busy on here i haven't been on for ages.I have EC on the 6th so the day before the other two ladies.I started my gonal on wed and I feel great now.This was the first time DR that it has affected/effected? at all.My first injection made my head spin,Not like the exorcist but jeez it was going a dinger.Since then the head aches have progressively gotten worse and in out on sick leave.I couldn't get out of bed all last week and I couldn't keep a thing down.After I went to the clinic on wed for my first scan I cried all the way there.But nothing could be done I suppose.I went to my own GP for some magic and even after my assurance that 1. I couldn't be pregnant and 2. to do so you have to have sex they did a pg test which was of course neg.But now I feel better as time goes on.What an old fart am I?................
> My sil has been fab.Sadly her tx ended in bfn.She has one more free go but DH and her have decided to move on to adoption.I'm happy for her,I wish she would adopt me.
> Anyway EC the 6th then the 2weeks of terror.Thats if I even get there! good luck to everyone x o


Hi Berta,

You poor pet! Is Gonal same as Gonal F because Gonal F is stims? I was on 450IU Gonal F and at the end on 600IU of the stuff. It made my head spin and totally lowered my blood pressure. Made my ER a disaster day because of it. Drink loads and loads of water and get plenty of rest. Aren't you horribly thirsty? I couldn't get enough liquid into me.

Good luck to you!


----------



## tedette

Thanks Galaxy Girl.

    

Here's hoping your FET brings you good news soon! 

Tedette


----------



## Fionab

Janners, half power is only once a day for you!! I wish some of your enthusiasm for the gym would come my way!

Annie, sound like the weather will be good for us, fingers crossed anyway!  That is really good news about your results.

Pink tulip, just take it easy during stimms as it can be hard on your body.  Good luck for scan on Thursday. 

Trishy, socialite of Banbridge, that did make me laugh.  Maryc and I will always talk to you (if Maryc agrees!!!)

Berta, good to hear from you again.  Good luck for your cycle 

Tedette, good luck for EC on Tuesday.  I really hope you get to ET on Friday.  

We got our letter yesterday saying that we were at the top of the NHS list and would be starting from our May period so I'm really excited about that.  Did anyone have a second set of blood tests with RFC?  We had blood tests for out first private cycle but not on the second and now have to have them again for the NHS, seems strange that you should either have them every time or just once.
Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Brilliant news Fiona.  Dr Willimason told us that if we get the letter saying we're top of the list in July, that we'll be starting tx in September.


----------



## Mrs AB

Evening girls!

Spent the day cleaning - I hate cleaning when I'm off work - and I only get one day off a week!!!   You should see the pile of ironing I have too....................as you can imagine I'm most defo _not_ a Domestic Goddess..................lol..............and don't wanna be one either!!!

Annie - can't believe you were taking 450 of Gonal F - I'm only on 150!!!!   Your side effects must have been awful!!!!

PT - how you getting on with Stimming? I'm not too bad.....................kepp imagining how my eggs are doing down there!!!! Get the odd twinge in my abdomen and I'm feeling quite tired. What about you? I've got a feeling that this week is going to fly in for us!

A


----------



## weeza82

Good Morning ladies, 

How are you all today? 

Annie, congrats on being VERY pg    it will all be fine and work out well, I would love someone to tell me I was very pg  

Crazykate: good luck this morning, hope you have better news today       

Tedette: mixed news alright  , hopefully they will have caught on early enough to stop anymore follies growing and EC will be fine on Fri     

Fiona, sooo jealous that you are offon your hols so soon, lucky duck and great news on your NHS go YAY!!!!

Mrs AB, I am with you on the ironing. It's not that bad when you get started, it's just the getting started. 

PT, glad to hear stimming and your neighbourly meeting went so well   What are your pups? (I have probably asked before    )

Trishy, how is the HRT going? You are so lucky living beside the weir and lovely swans coming down the river. I try to take lovely pics when I see a nice scene (I have a real thing for sunsets and sunrise) but my wee Samsung cheapie camera doesn't really cut it  

Janners, glad to see you are on the mend. When is GMINI out? I have been looking out for it!!

Morning to everyone else, Dahlia, Mary, Missy, Sunny, Galaxy girl, Glitter girl, Gemma, Holly, Berta Cate and everyone else   

Well, we had a busy wee weekend in Chez Weeza. Friday I was in Bellinis in Newry for a leaving do and had a great night. I died on Sat though. Then Sat night, we were meeting my GBF's new boyfriend for the first time (but I drove, still too fragile). GBF is actually DH's BFF and it's important for GBF that we get on with him. On Sunday, we went for a nice long drive on the nice afternoon and chilled at home when we got back. Lovely weekend. 

When I got home from work on Friday afternoon, guess who was sitting in our drive.......Ruby's "boyfriend"!!!   The wee brat has staked out our house ALL weekend. Everytime you walk past the back door, he is there in the yard, watching, he should have his own theme tune "DUR DUR DUUUUUURRRRR". like in the horror movies, when the vulnerable woman keeps seeing the creepy man and the camera does a close up of his creepy eyes......... Anyhoo, yes, the wee brat is hanging round our house constantly. Oh, we found out horny dog is neutered, so Ruby didn't have to get the morning after pill


----------



## janners1

Mornin' Weeza (and anyone else who is reading)!!!!!!!!!

I got my blob 2 minutes after doing a preggo test yesterday!! (Yes, I held out till yesterday). How cruel is mother nature? Pretty f'ing cruel. So yesterday I ate my weight in sh1tty bad food and this morning I feel gross. My skin has broke out and is horrible, I'm bloated and my guts feel grotty from all the rubbish.

I feel like just sitting at my desk and swearing all day, which is probably what I will do. Private swearing always makes me feel better - that's my dirty little secret     

Crazykate: good luck for this morning   

Tedette: I hope everything works out ok for you...and EC can go ahead on Friday as planned. If not the wait is a bit keek, but then as you say you would be off in the summer for ET and that would be brilliant. Think how relaxed you would be going in to ET!

Anita: I haven't ironed since I got married. DH does it all...I'm very lucky!

Fiona: That's great news to get just before you head off on hols! I know I keep saying this but I am very jealous of you  

PT: Puppies do make you happy!!!!! Sonny is currently running round the house like a loon with the dustpan in his mouth, it is way too big for him but he loves it! Glad your stimming is going ok and the entertaining went well!!

Well this weekend was very busy for me. I had a photoshoot on sat and one on Sunday, I was delivering albums and meeting with printers and framers. This morning I am gonna do a couple of blog posts and then maybe take the afternoon off as I'm soooo tired. We did go and see Forgetting Sarah Marshall on Sat night, it was quite random at times but funny too. We then went to see 21 last night, it was very good. All the gambling at the start was done in Hard Rock Cafe, which is where I was playing roulette when I was in Vegas!! 

Won't be having a drink till I go to see Girls Aloud next Monday, very excited!!!!!!!


----------



## EmerG

hi ladies, hope everyone had a good weekend. How I love coming back to work on Monday mornings!!! Where else would I rather be?....

I got my letter from RFC on Friday, with all the dates etc, it all seems a but scary when you see it down on paper with the dates and the dosages for the drugs, its all so real now. They have me scheduled in for EC on 13 June. Can't wait to get started now!

Hope everyone well... x


----------



## weeza82

Hey, 

Excellent (if a little scary) about the dates, it will fly in Emer   

Busy weekend Janners. Sorry AF came. I was wondering this morning when I was brushing my teeth if I would log on and you would have a BFP  

Oooh, Girls Aloud, I bet they put on a good show. 

I have a hen weekend next weekend with the liar-bride (as me and my sis have christened her). It will be horrible. There are 10 of us and her mum. 5 of them are pg.  And DH is away on the corresponding stag do and I will probably be ov'ing next weekend. I blame the liar-bride (skank) if next month is a waste of time. (I feel so irrationally angry towards her, it's so unhealthy but I can't help it, it's just getting worse and worse. I have to play the organ at her wedding for crying out loud) Help.


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, don't know what came over me there with that rant. Sorry


----------



## weeza82

YEAH!!!! My new glittery signature works!!!! That rocks!!!!!


----------



## janners1

Oh dear god weeza you poor thing. 5 preggos on a hen weekend with LB Skank?!!! That is a frickin' nightmare!!!!!!!

Emer fab news on your letter!!

I feel like a wuss now for not starting tx yet    

Weeza - v. jealous of the new glittery signature!!!!!!!!


----------



## janners1

PS Cate, I meant to say, EXCELLENT work on the spendage at the VV party!! Lovin' that you doubled your husband-enforced spending budget!


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Not been around much the past few days, I was in Dublin for the weekend and had lovely time but was very tired by the time I got home. I saw Patsy Palmer twice yesterday in the city centre for all you Eastenders fans!!! and yes she does speak like that in real life!!! 

Well I'm just back from my first antenatal clinic appointment, I know it's very early at 8 weeks but it's because I'm a very high risk pregnancy. So anyway I had another scan, everything very good except there is a very very strong chance that I'm having twins after all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I said to Mr Heasley my it's grown alot since last week!!!  he printed the picture then had another look and said there's something else here!!! I could see a second flicker very clearly........but it's too early to be 100% sure. I have to so back in two weeks and be scanned again. He said that one could have been lying behind the other last week or maybe last week there was only one and by this week it has divided to be identical twins, so now have to wait and see. I phoned DH and he is in shock!! 

Fiona, Great news on your NHS placing. When are you off on holiday?

I hope everyone else is keeping well this morning, won't write any more personals still a bit in shock with the thought of twins!

Mary

P.s Thanks for all the bubbles whoever gave them to me!


----------



## janners1

OMG MaryC, that's amazing!!!!!!!!!!!     

We have to wait 2 weeks to find out?!!! I'm not sure I can last that long lol!!!!!

So exciting!


----------



## angel83

AWW Mary

that is fantastic news, well done. You deserve it hun


----------



## Trishy

Too busy in work to write much but Mary I just fell off my chair!  WOOOOOOPPPPPEEEE!  How exciting!


----------



## weeza82

whooo!!! How exciting!!! I agree with Janners, I don't think I can wait 2weeks to find out !!!!


----------



## crazykate

Just a quickie post cos I'm in work and not allowed to use the internet  

First Congratulations MaryC - fab news hun 

As for me tx cancelled this morning    

I have virtually no lining so it would be pointless to waste embies!  Have to wait for this bleed to stop and then for May AF before going back to clinic..........

Tedette are you taking over the roll of "super ovary woman"?  Good luck with your EC

Hiya everyone else will catch up again!


----------



## galaxy girl

Ah Kate I'm so sorry to hear your news. Rest up and eat lots of chocolate. Ignore my query about how you got on on the main board.


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

quick hallo to you all, will do personals later

All quiet here, still DR ing ,

Wanted to say sorry Kate about cancelled /stopped cycle   

Mary- your instincts were right all along-great , great news.

PS Up Tyrone from me too   ( although have settled in Down now too )!!

Dahlia x


----------



## emak

Mary ,wow what happy news with maybe 2 babas on board   .I have to say i have always dreamed of having twins (my little family complete in one go) ,DH has sisters that are twins and my Mum says she is convinced that i will have twin girls !!! I wish !!!   .Supposed there is a greater chance of it happening with the ol ivf that a natural pg ,so heres hoping.
How do you feel about the possibility of twins??
Nothing much happening at my end had a horrible weekend at work with a load of hassle from a couple of managers ,think im gonna have to contact HR when i go back in later in the week .I swear to god i dont know where they get these ignorant  prats from to run the place, its no wonder the place is closing down!!!!!!   
As you can probably tell im not a very happy bunny at the moment hopefully by the time i go back in there later in the week i will have cooled down a bit,cause i was ready to walk out yesterday.  .
Hows all the rest of ya doing ,i hope you all had a better weekend than me?
Gemma how did you get on with your review 2day i hope you get some answers to your questions.
Kate im so sorry to hear that tx has been cancelled,this must be so frustrating for u and dh but as you say there is no point in wasting your precious little embies until your body is ready to accept them.Take care u poor thing .
Catch up with u all later.
Ema


----------



## MaryC

Thanks girls for all your good wishes!   

Emak, I'm very nerves at the thought of twins to be honest I always liked the idea of twins but I think the reality is a very different thing   I was very relieved last week when I only saw one baby but whatever happens happens I cope somehow!! If there's two I'll send one down to Trish, she only lives down the road from me and I can go and visit!!  

Kate, I'm so sorry to hear your tx has been cancelled, have you any idea where you go from here Was there ever an issue with your lining when you had your last tx??

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Kate, sorry to hear about the delay


----------



## Cate1976

MaryC: Fantastic news. Hope the next 2 weeks fly by.

CrazyKate:  for you and DH. Take it easy over the enxt few days

Weeza: DH wasn't too pleased when he found out and I thought it was cos of how much I'd spent but it was cos I didn't get him anything. He says he might use the foot scrub. NO he can buy his own. VV stuff is off limits.


----------



## Annie70

CrazyKate - I'm so sorrry for you having a cancelled cycle - that's really horrible.  When is your next appointment to see what happens?

Wow, Mary! Talk about a great surprise. Congrats too!  I think that all of us here have secret fantasies of having twins -me included though I suspect that it really is just one.  Share me your early pg symptoms as I'm trying hard to analyse if I have one or two down there! When is your next scan? Mine is May 9.

Well, girls, I had a wonderful surprise yesterday when my sister rung me to tell me she is also pregnant! She didn't want to tell me before in case our IVF cycle didn't work (also, she felt bad for me because it worked for them first month).  As it turns out, her due date is just 9 days before mine. I'm so happy for her and her dh! Please God, let all of this work out!


----------



## janners1

OMG ANNIE!!!!!!!!! That is brill news - it would just have been a dream for me to be preggo at the same time as my sis!! How lovely!!

Mary - yes you have a rockin' future babysitter just down the road from you    Unless of course Trishy has twins too!    

Kate - so sorry that your tx was cancelled


----------



## janners1

500 bubbles? I've died and gone to heaven!!!!!!!!       

This is even better than the day I had 400 bubbles!


----------



## weeza82

Annie, that's lovely about your sis  

Cate, Yeah, tell him to get his own foot scrub


----------



## SUNNY2007

Maryc congratulations i hope you are having twins you will love being a twin mum its hard work but so rewarding everyone stops you no matter were you are they are just so fasinated by twins it makes you feel so proud and warm inside.  My only difficulty is with feeding if both are crying who do i pick upi first have learned to tune out but its distressing when one is crying while i feed brother or sister.  cant wait to hear when you def find out.  I had my scan at 7 weeks but it was dead obvious as they were side by side and non identical.


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Girls, 

I just wanted fill you in.  I had my review today. Dr. Boyle was very kind and understanding to us, it made me emotional but thankfully I did not cry. We are now on the private ISCI waiting list and hope to be called in around 6 months. 

I am staring to feel better about everything, the first few day after hearing our news was very hard but thankfully we are staring to feel move positive again.

I will still have a wee peep on FF to see how your all getting so even thought you might not see me posting as much I will still be thinking about you all and following your journey along. Just need a wee break at the moment but no doubt I will post again soon.

Gemma


----------



## MaryC

Sunny, I can't believe your twins are nearly two months old already, god time really does fly!! Great to hear your doing so well.

Annie, that's so great about your sister, it will be lovely to go through all the different stages together. Don't be saying just one or two for you, you could be having THREE!!!!!!!!!!     My symptoms were very tired & very very sore (.)(.) no real nausea not even now, not a sign of sickness. My next scan is 14th of May, you must be very nerves and excited all at once about your scan?

Janner, I love the new photos on the blog  I still need to organise that shoot with DD.

Mary


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone I hope your  all well.I'm feeling great again just tired,I don't think its the drugs,I've just gotten used to sitting on my butt. 
Kate I'm sorry your tx was postponed,Its given you time to get that lining thickened for next time.Your embies are still there waiting,at least the clinic are giving you your best chance.I know you have waited so long.But I wish you all the best.
I'm on gonal f your right,but it was the Dr drugs that made me ill.When i started the gonal it made it all better.I'm on 300 a day,I'm def feeling stuff going on.
TMI WARNING  I have started to get cm at the start it was like rubber now loads of it.I always seem to get it at this point but after et it dissapears.I know your supposed to have it.Anybody any any tips or info on it.I missed the hot water bottle debate,whats that all about?


----------



## Annie70

Your symptoms sound similar to mine, MaryC, except that I'm also madly thirsty.  Started getting bad heartburn a few days back and never had that with ds at all - though maybe it's all the progesterone shots & estrogen tablets.  I don't think that, from my blood work, 3 is an option  

BTW, Fiona - good site to see what's on in Toronto is www.torontoplus.ca

Berta - I had loads of stretchy cm when on Gonal - don't think it's a problem. They'll wash it away anyways at ET.  

Went to movies on Saturday night with a friend to see Baby Mama.  Anybody else seen it?  I think it's better than Juno..


----------



## janners1

Thanks Mary! We've gotta arrange your shoot!! It's great now too with the later evenings you have the option of an early evening shoot also.

Annie - I haven't heard of Baby Mama, it mustn't be released here yet? Who is in it? I loved Juno so I'll def go see it when it's out here.

Berta - the hot water bottle helps with the thickening of your lining when you are preparing for ET.

Hi Sunny, hope motherhood is treating you well!! It's lovely that you can stop by and give tips to Mary  

Gemma - take care of yourself,  it's understandable you want a break from tx talk. 6 months will come around in no time.  

Ema - sorry to hear work is keek at the mo, I hope it all calms down soon.


----------



## Cate1976

Annie, great news that your sister is pg as well.  Hope everything works out for you.

Sunny, time does fly.  I had the latest baby to be born to church family in my arms yesterday and was smiling.  3.5mnths ago, it would have had me close to tears.  I've come so far.  I'm looking forward to tx already.


----------



## MaryC

Girls,

I was just talking to DH about this whole fertility business and I mentioned how most of the fertility issues on our thread are male factor! He was quite surprised by this news, it really irritates me that people always think the problem is with the woman and it doesn't even cross their mind that it could be a male factor issue!!! I should probably put this in your 'DOGHOUSE' thread Weeza!! Anyway just wanted to see how you all feel about this topic, I'm sure it drives you mad too!!! Also why is it OK for us woman to let people think the problem is with us if it is the man!!! I think alot of woman do that, but I can guarantee you you wouldn't find a man doing that, he would be setting the record straight in a heart beat!! 

Mary


----------



## Dahlia

Hi again girls,

Annie- blood results are really promising, great news your sis is pregnant at the same time.

Weeza- hope you are well. Night out in Newry sounds like great craic too. Rubys antics are very funny but I am sure she gave you some worry!   Sounds like an interesting weekend coming up   , hope you get  through it ok!

Janners- sorry the blob came. Always the way, once the preg test is done?! Hope the shingles pain is improving.  

Kate- hugs again.  Very unfair. 

Cate- glad the mood is good. Retail is definitely the best therapy! 

Gemma- glad you have a plan of action. 

Fiona- your lovely holiday is very close. I hope your upcoming treatment is 3rd time lucky ( I suppose you better enjoy the long haul hols while you can!!)

Anita- hooray stimms already!! You are fairly motoring on! 

Good luck to your cycle buddies Pink Tulip and Berta.

Emak- sorry work is taking it out of you at the moment.

Not long to go now Emer..

Tedette- was wondering about you. Hope all goes ok tomorrow for you. I am sure you have mixed emotions at the moment..    

Sunny- hope things are good with you and the little ones..it probably takes twice as long in the shops now!


Hi also to Mary, Missy, S/Q, Angel, Trishy, Galaxy girl, glitter girl and anyone I  haven”t mentioned by name  

Dahlia x


----------



## shaz2

hi everyone,

havent been on in a while...was away pn a girlie holiday for a week   it was brilliant...jus wat i needed..

got letter fron rvh jus saying that they will be in contact when ny next cycle of treatment is about 2 start...probably about 3 or 4 months away!!!!!!!!!!
how has everyone been??


----------



## weeza82

Mary, I had mentioned that once to Dh as well, how MF seems more prevalent than you would have thought. He was surprised and re-assured by it, it eased the burden he feels about our situation. 

Would I take the "blame" rather than reveal it to him? Probably, but then it hasn't happened yet. My sis and one of my bf's know he has the ASAs, but nobody else really knows about our situation at all. 

It's all part of the male psyche, the whole macho thing, "gotta have kids and lots of them, gotta provide for my family" etc. You see this regularly when a pg is announced, the lads all do the "Good man", "Well done boy" thing, as if it was all entirely down to him!!! And the slaps on the back when a child is born, as if he was the one who carried and birthed it   To back this up, we bumped into an old friend on Sat night in the town. He congratulated a friend whose fiancee is pg with the words "well, at least we know it works". I felt so sorry for DH. I (and only a wife would see it) seen the look in his eyes, like guilt, failure, embarrassment and inadequacy, just at those simple innocent remarks. So yes, I probably would take the heat for it, just so he wouldn't feel like that, or have that look in his eyes again. 

Yet, I know the ILs would have a hard time dealing with the fact that the problem lies with DH, but I wouldn't want to take the blame there, it would be more like "Don't blame me that we haven't produced kids to your demand, talk to your precious son/brother", (but not really, only in my head!!!)

Why is MF such a taboo outside of IF circles? It's bad enough that IF is such a taboo as it is.


----------



## Dahlia

Weeza,Mary

I know what you mean about the taboo thing. Although we are "unexplained" I felt a lot of the burden in our early days of investigations etc. At one of our consults with Dr Traub he was at great pains to reassure that it was a joint/couple "problem" . Haven"t worded that very well but Dr T soared in my estimations after that!!

I have seen that look in my DHs eyes too though. You just have to keep reminding yourselves you are in it together. The whole thing really messes with you head. 

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

I always thought it was me, I worked in a lab with chemicals and had spent a year researching a new drug entity which was then discovered to "have a detrimental effect on fertility" I wasn't long in getting off the project after that!!!! I had complained to the GP about severe period pains and heavy bleeding for over 5 days. I was thinking possible endo? (my sis is having investigations for endo at the mo, I think I have become the worst case scenario for her iykwim, but that's another discussion) but that was ruled out. So after psyching myself up that it was me, it was such a blow to us when we got his results back.

It is a couples problem, but I know Dh beats himself up inside, when month after month I can't hold the tears back as AF arrives again and then I feel guilty for crying, incase he thinks I blame him,  but I don't. It's such a vicious circle. He feels he has let me down, but I really don't blame him. I would hope if the problem was with me, that he wouldn't blame me either. 

It's a couples problem because you have to face the world together. We were chatting about who was going to be "next" in our group of friends. We aren't even in the running anymore. Everyone says it will be W & J, even my sis, but she is trying to steer the conversation away from us, so no-one will say "What about you 2?", which helps and hurts at the same time. But DH gave my hand a squeeze under the table and I knew he was feeling it too. 

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  (just had to get that out   )


----------



## janners1

I agree girls. In the beginning most of my stress and anguish came from the fact that something was wrong with me and I couldn't 'fix' it. This is before the mixup with our SA was sorted out and we thought the problem was with me. I read everything I could get my hands on, charted, took OV prediction tests every month, and just couldn't figure out why we weren't conceiving. My upset at every pregnancy announcement came from a frustration at myself for not being able to make a baby like so many other girls.

The minute we found out we were dealing with MF my attitude changed completely. It was literally like someone lifted the hugest weight off my shoulders. I haven't cried once since then, and the whole self berating attitude is a thing of the past. I know DH was gutted when Doc H told us the news. I saw it in his face. And it is a male thing. My friend that I have confided in said that when she told her husband about our situation he just said 'poor bloke, that is just the worst thing a man can go through'. DH is over compensating by being ultra fit and healthy and doing everything by the book. He urged the whole Origin private tx thing and I know that was an ego thing...'well I can't do the job but I can bl00dy well pay for it to happen...'!

Anyway, I just don't think that will give him any closure on the issue. Yeah, it'll probably get us a baby, but it won't help him with how he is feeling. And I personally think, for us, we need to know that we did everything we could to get to the bottom of it before we go ahead with the baby making. Because I don't want DH to have a fragile ego for the rest of his days. If he sees this Urologist and they can genuinely say it is just one of those things after all the investigating, then we will forget it and proceed with ICSI. I can't help  but hope that it is something 'fixable'...for DH's sake. Because I was in his position and it really is the most gutting feeling.

MF is so taboo - why is this? Fertility specialists don't even deal in it! There is so little known about it.


----------



## MaryC

Janners, I think your concern about DH being in a fragile state for the rest of his days will be unfounded once you have a baby. I think all of that will disappear or at least 99% will, because the physical evidence of a baby in front of him is all the reassurance he needs. If anything he will probably be even more macho about it all having overcome so much!!!
I know it is a very hard situation to deal with I really think you shouldn't worry about post baby arrival, all he will ever need to boost his ego is the sight of your beautiful baby, and Janners if you have a girl he really has other things to worry about!!! like how is going to afford two Chloe bags instead of one!!! 

Mary


----------



## emak

Gemma glad u got some answers today.Good luck with the isci.
Shaz2 u lucky girl having a wee holiday i really need one ,but i dont think its gonna happen this year maybe just a long weekend away.Great news about tx starting so soon .i hope im not too far behind you.
Dahlia Dr Traub also stressed to us that it was a couple problem.He told me that its WE are having tx not I .I also was pleasantly surprised by his words.
Our IF is my 'fault' but DH has never made me feel that way but i do.The guilt and pain is just awful i just wanna scream WHY ME? ,but im sure most of yous feel like that sometimes. 
Had a bit of news earlier DH has come in and told me my sil is pg.He knew i was gonna find it hard and was a bit wary of telling me since i have been feeling so down recently,dont get me wrong im delighted for her as she had been trying for nearly a year but i cant help thinking whens it gonna be ME. 
Catch up with u all later.
Ema


----------



## Dahlia

Emak   . I WILL be your turn soon. 

Janners, your DH is very strong for facing it and attending urology etc. The taboo thing gets to me too ( although the MF not applicable as far as aware) in all aspects of this fertility lark. Although I probably "feed" the taboo as I am not open about it at all- maybe when it is all behind us. When I have opened up to some family members about it I haven"t always had the response I had hoped for so have learned to say little/nothing.


Dahlia x


----------



## janners1

LOL Mary - that is a legitimate concern as I won't be sharing mine!!!!!    

I genuinely don't feel any blame towards DH at all, and yet when I thought it was me I blamed myself and put myself down so much. I thought for sure he felt a wee bit bitter towards me, but now that the tables are turned I know he could never feel that way because I could never ever feel that way towards him. As everyone says it is most definitely a couple problem and no-one should ever put themselves down for it. Now I know this I really am not as stressed out about our IF anymore. 

I'd like to be a bit more open about it too - it's just that look of pity in people's eyes when you tell them!! And then they get all awkward and don't know what to say!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Mary wow some news, i'm sure you would be nervous at the thought of twins, all the best whatever the outcome, good luck for the scan in 2 weeks......

Annie how are you feeling? Have you come back down to earth yet? Great news that your sis is pregnant at the same time........ I would agree with you being thirsty, i would be like this most of the day esp in the evenings but it would also be the same when i feel sick.....Also heartburn is mad, have had it for the last 3 weeks and it is really bad in the evenings.....

Kate - so sorry to hear about your tx being cancelled, hope you have better luck next time......

Sunny good to hear from you, hope family life is good

Weeza something similiar happen to my dh, his couisin who is also his bestfriend said to dh when he found out that his gf was pregnant that he thought he was shooting blanks, dh wanted the ground to open up.  I think he realised what he said when dh decided confide in him about our pregnancy and how difficult it was!!!!!!!!!

Emak - times like that are so hard i found it really difficult and always broke down when i heard other peoples news, i like you kept thinking when will it be me........ 

Janners i agree it definitely is a couple problem and you shouldn't put yourself down, in it together makes things a bit easier..... I always found it difficult to talk about usually ended up in tears at the thought of it all... 


Hi to everyone else hope everyone is well and txs and everything else is going well!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## pink tulip

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!

Mary - you lucky lucky lucky sod       That is my dream come true and I am so happy for you     I too nearly fell off my seat when I saw your news. I  that it is twins for you

Kate -   That is a sickener.....Be good to yourself honey

Janners - I bloody well hate the post - pregnancy -test- rapid - onset of AF  It's something that I have done and experienced so many times. I fantasise about seeing a positive  Don't you just feel like putting the pregancy test back in the box and heading back to the chemist to swap it for a box of Tampax  Try to find the strength to be strong 

Berta - Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better.....can't say I can empathise with the old down-below issues  Thankfully puregon doesn't seem to cause that  How are you feeling about Wednesday? I am so anxious/excited/nervous about my scan on Thursday. I wish you lots of follies 

Anita - How are you feeling today? Stimming going OK for you? I've been doing the hot water bottle thing and I've also started taking a protein drink once a day  Anything to encourage these little follies of mine

To everyone else I haven't mentioned I wish you 

Pink Tulip xxxx


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, poor Ruby being denied the love of her life!!!

Janners, poor you getting AF, I hate the way it always appears just after you do test.

Emerg, it is really exciting but scary when you get your schedule.  Hope it goes really well for you.

Maryc, that is really good news about your scan.  We are off on Friday for 2 weeks and I'm really looking forward to it.  

Crazykate, I'm really sorry that your cycle has been cancelled.   Can they tell you if it was just those particular drugs that caused the problem?  

Cate, quite right not letting DH have any of your products!

Annie, that is really exciting about your sister being pregnant at the same time.

Gemmac, glad to hear that you are on the list for ICSI and you can plan for next cycle.  

Berta, the hot water was for using during stimms to build up the lining.

Dahlia, I hope you are right about this being our last long haul flight for a while (as well as our first)!

Shaz2, glad to hear that you had a good holiday and that your cycle is soon starting.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

Evening me lovely ladies!!!

Big Moma - excellent news....................can't wait to hear the confirmation that you'll be popping two!!!!!!..................god help us!!!!!

Kate - how are you feeling now babe?  You received a harsh blow today, once again a reminder of how unfair this whole fertility experience can be.  Hope you feel better soon.  xo

Anita


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone (first!!!!)

Isn't it such a lovely morning  So gorgeous. I love the mornings, but don't let my chirpy demeanour fool you, if I could still be in bed I would. I am not quite wakened yet, but wakened enough to love a morning like this 

Mary, you opened up an interesting debate last night. I was chatting to Dh about it. What Janners has said is hitting the nail on the head SPOT ON!!! Am I as stressed about our IF? Yes, but I think that's because we haven't had a review yet. I am so impressed you don't cry Janners. I do (but then I am a big cryer  ), but it's more out of frustration and just shear childish tantrums that everyone is getting what we want and what I believe we deserve!!


janners1 said:


> I genuinely don't feel any blame towards DH at all, and yet when I thought it was me I blamed myself and put myself down so much. I thought for sure he felt a wee bit bitter towards me, but now that the tables are turned I know he could never feel that way because I could never ever feel that way towards him. As everyone says it is most definitely a couple problem and no-one should ever put themselves down for it. Now I know this I really am not as stressed out about our IF anymore.
> 
> I'd like to be a bit more open about it too - it's just that look of pity in people's eyes when you tell them!! And then they get all awkward and don't know what to say!!


I hear you. I like to think I will be open with it when there is a babe in my arms, but now, it's too personal to share. I am stilll dealing with it all!!

There was an interview with Trinny in the Sunday Express magazine and she siad she had 9 IVF's before concieving her daughter. I am so impressed at her openess and honesty, I hope I will be like that. If more people were open, then it might not be such a taboo, but not everyone wants to be open about something so personal and I respect that too but I appreciate Trinny's kind of honesty so much compared to JLo and her vehement denial of ever having fertility Tx.

Back to the usual matters of the day.

Fiona, don't you go felling sorry for Ruby, she was naughty. What would a scottydog/black lab cross look like?? The wee brat was outside again yesterday!!!

Emak  I can understand the conflict of emotions you have at the minute    

Morning to everyone else, MrsAB, Cate, Trishy, crazykate, Missy, Annie, PT, Dahlia, Gemma,Holly, Tedette, EmerG, Shaz and Berta and everyone else


----------



## janners1

Morning ladies!!!!!!

What a gorgeous day!

Weeza I was a big crier - the biggest!! I couldn't drink when I went out for a period of time because it ended up in me blubbing. And it was tantrum crying....because I couldn't get what I wanted and I was frustrated and angry at myself!! 

I heard about Trinny having IVF 9 times to have her daughter - now that is impressive!! So determined!! Must see if I can find that interview online.

Speaking of MF infertility...DH finally got his appointment with the Urologist sorted yesterday - 6th May. This was after me sending him email reminders every day for a week. Anyhoo, he comes home and tells me to book myself out that afternoon because he will need me to come with him. Now, this is fine and I don't mind that, but I did have to comment about the fact that when I was having investigations done I went to every single doctors appointment myself. It was never even suggested that he would come with me....just goes to show how different us boys and girls are    

I says, why do you need me there?!! And he said because he wouldn't know what questions to ask or what to say. So typical!!!!! Oh well, I really CAN'T complain...and I'm not LOL!!!

PT - I couldn't tell you the amount of times I have POAS and got my period that same day. It is weird!! And annoying! I can't imagine the day I ever see two pink lines, I really can't. 

Anita - how are the drugs going? Any more freaky side effects?!!!

Hope everyone else going through tx at the mo is doing well!!

Jx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls,

what a lovely morning it is. Such a shame we have to work   .    Ah well...

Dahlia x


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Janners, two words explain your husband need to have you with him for his appointment 'MAN FLU'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Men are useless creatures (except for buying fancy handbags and glasses!!  ) It's probably just as well that your going with him so at least you will know the real situation, men have a habit of being selective especially if it's to do with their health, I don't actually think he would hear all the correct information, temporary deafness due to fear!!!!!!!! 

Weeza, maybe your naughty dog has picked up a few tricks from you!!!  (now don't act all innocent!! )

Trish, I hope your feeling well and tx is going OK.

Fiona, I'm soooooooo jealous of you going away, have a fab time.

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Mary I don't know what you mean, I am an angel     

Janners, that's great about the urologist. Men are useless at these sorts of things, going somewhere on their own!!! My Dh would be the exact same. If you are there, you may have questions that your DH might not think about etc. 

Morning Dahlia, it's got cloudy and a bit cool here, but at least it was a lovely morning!!!

Well, I have done my bit for humanity and donated blood this morning.   (gold star to me!!) The Blood Mobile comes to our work and sets up in the carpark for a day every 4 months, which is so handy. The questionaire asked am I waiting for an appointment with a dr and have I had any medicall inveastigation since the last donation, so I had to tell them about the HSG and the upcoming review, but that's all ok. The nurse was quite inquisitive "So, how long has it been? Are you going to go for IVF?" etc. Strangely it didn't bother me though. I suppose I should have asked what are the implications of Tx on blood donation......  

This is the point where I get up on my sopabox and encourage you all to give blood if you are eligible, please. I know there are people who can't due to the restrictions imposed by the Transufision Service and some people just can't handle needles but if you can please do it. Sermon over (hope you don't think i was being cheeky, it's just something I support strongly   )


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.  You all did some talking/debating over the last 2 days!  You almost sounded like real adults having real grown up conversations - who are you trying to kid!  You're all nutters!!  

I think I am lucky or hard or pessimistic or just numb to it all now but the whole IF issue of blame has never been an issue for us.  At first I thought it was me and my GP even put me on clomid for a year and she thought I may have PCOS.  I did every bit of research I could on PCOS and changed my diet to a PCOS diet and took clomid for a whole year and when we got our results from RFC it turns out I never had PCOS all along!  I was a bit annoyed but saw it as a good way to pass a year and keep us motivated and not give up hope while waiting for our first appointment.  I did cry when I found out we needed ICSI but it was more disappointment that the romantic dream I grew up with of announcing to the world that we were pregnant after a few months of marriage was shattered.  But it was a weight off our minds that someone else could do the fertilisation and implantation for us and BMS became fun once again. 

DH never once even hinted that it was my fault when we thought it was PCOS and it has never even crossed my mind that it is his fault now and in fact it's just a means to an end and we couldn't care less how we get pregnant now as long as we do.  I do however sometimes wonder does he feel worse than he lets on because he would be the sort to bottle things up and not tell me how hurt he is about it all.  Infact one time after we found out the 'problem' lay with him, he did go for a long walk and i got that worried that I got in the car to look for him and he was sobbing down the mobile to his Mum.  I was just so glad he let it all out and ever since then he seems to be coping really well (unless he is hiding it from me again but I don't think so).  Neither of us has cried now about it for about 3 years (excluding my drunken night in the Downshire!!)

I certainly had moments were I sobbed and sobbed and asked 'why me' but never ever did I think it was DH's 'fault'.  Maybe it has all been made easier by the fact that he seems to have coped so well too.  He even went to the pub as soon as he found out and told his friends he was 'blowing dust' (even though I successfully managed to convince him this was not true at all, he just needed to point his swimmers in the right direction and that they were just all little drunk tadpoles swimming in circles!) and the joke amongst his friends is that they all offered to finish off the job for him!  So for him the best way of coping seems to have been to tell all his friends from day 1 and then nobody would say the horrible words "it'll be your turn next!" and now they all ask after us which is lovely.

So to finish my long (and very boring I am sure) story is that as soon as we found out we got 11 embies his face physically lit up for the first time since this whole thing began and you could almost see the weight come off his shoulders.  He phoned his Mum to tell her he had a football team in the freezer and that whole self-blame thing that he was hiding lifted from him and you could see that the journey suddenly changed from 'his problem' to 'our success' and we have created something unique and it's just a case of them sticking now so it is no longer anybody's fault.

So if anybody is worried that the feeling of blame will carry on in your man's mind, it won't.  They will be the proudest fathers in the country and it will be hard to stop them saying "I created that"!  And I for one will be telling the world my baby is a little IVF baby and I will be proud of that fact.  Why should we be ashamed of such an amazing process?  

...............and now the audience gives me a standing ovation (as at the end of every American film!!!)

Sorry girls - didn't mean to sound like a speech!!


----------



## angel83

Trishy

That was a lovely read, and alot of it i can relate to.

I wish you all the sucess of a BFP very soon hun

Angel83


----------



## weeza82

Well said Trishy, you said it more eloquently than I ever could, thanks for sharing (how american!!) It's encouraging for me to hear about your DH's reaction to the 11 frosties. 

DH is very regimental about taking his vits. When he seen the improvement between his first and second SA, he was encouraged and actually wants a third one done before the review, just to see is there any more improvement!!!!

I think what I am most afraid of is that he does feel guilty and feels that I blame him. I don't, but the tears most months with AF don't really help matters   but really they are tears of dissappointment for US not just me. DH has never spoke that openly about it, he would tend to bottle things up, but he has said to me he feels guilty that he can't give me the one thing I want. What else can you say apart from the truth, no, you don't blame him and he mustn't blame himself?  

Perhaps once we have the review and are clearer about our path, things will change......

PS. I really wish I could express myself better. I don't think I am making my points very well   And I should start to use spell checker as well


----------



## Trishy

I suppose everyone is different but the way I coped every month was to expect AF to come and that way when it did it was just matter of fact and was never an issue to cry over and then if it hadn't have come it would have been amazing.  I know this seems a very negative way of thinking but it's how I find best to cope.  

Take my first treatment (which by the way I can't believe started almost 5 months ago now! ), I took every tiny step at a time from spray, to injections, to scans, to EC and each time I never looked ahead to the next stage until I was satisfied from the result of that stage I was on.  That way when the doctor told me I had to have a freeze all I never cried once and was glad for a wee break to get my body in a good state to start again in preparation for FET and now here i am only a week away from ET.  I really believe in one step at a time and don't expect too much so as not to set yourself up for a fall.

I do know a lot of you will be rolling your eyes at this   and asking who do I think I am - some expert or something   !  But this is just my personal way of coping and maybe I have just cried myself dry but once that happens you become very strong and do what you have to do.  So chin up Weeza and try to see the light at the end of the tunnel.  I promise it is there somewhere!!  

Do I sound like Mother Theresa now?   Sorry if I do!!!


----------



## weeza82

Ooooh, forgot about this, it was on the BBC News website this morning, just what we were talking about last week

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7362541.stm


----------



## EmerG

Hi girls, god its all got very serious around here hasn't it the last day or so? I'm just catching up on yesterday's chat on the MFI business and I might as well stick my 2ps-worth in, from my point of view one of the hardest bits of this whole IF journey has been the fact that the "problem" has been with DH rather than with me. When we started tests I fully expected it to be the other way round as my AF has always been such a nightmare, and it was a complete shock to both of us when it turned out the way it did. It was very hard for my DH to get his head around it and while I never ever have blamed him at all and I fully regard this is "our" problem and never ever "his", I know that sometimes in his darkest moments he thinks of it very differently. He doesn't say much about it most of the time but sometimes he has bad days and says that's how he is feeling and at those times its hard for me to make him feel better and convince him that its not a question of blame. My heart breaks for him every time we are in company of his friends or mine and one of those comments is made, which is quite often recently given that 5 of his 7 close friends in one circle of friends are pregnant and the others all have at least one and some three very young kids. Most of our friends know of our circumstances now although we only chat openly with some of them about it. No-one knows that our problem is MFI except for my sister (and I now regret telling her!) and I have to say that I would go to the lengths of the earth not to let people know this. I quite happily let people assume that the problem is with me as my friends all know about my dodgy AFs over the years and I think that that is what they assume, not that they ask! I don't care what they think and all I want to do is protect him as he's a sensitive wee soul sometimes in some ways although he's a big hard man in others!

I know that someday when our dreams come true we'll look back on all of this and I'm sure my DH will be fine then and in the meantime we just have to keep on going together. 

That's my serious chat over for today. Hope everyone is well I'm useless with the personals but keeping up with everyone's progress. I have my planning appointment tomorrow, so looking forward to that (which is mad when you think about it but just raring to go at this stage!). I had my first appointment with Sharon Campbell yesterday for acu and I have to say it was one of the most relaxing experiences ever, she is so lovely and you lie there on a heated bed with a fleecy blanket over you while she does it. I'd highly recommend it to anyone!!

Emer x


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Well I have a new topic for us to discuss in case any of you are getting toooooooo depressed with MIF topic. Did anyone see that program on channel 4 last night 'Embarrassing bodies'? 
OMG some of the things people came on with were unbelievable, the thing I found sooooooooooooooooo crazy is they all started by saying that they hadn't been to their GP about the problem in question because they were too embarrassed, so what they decided to go on national TV with the problem instead  anything for their five minutes of fame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did anyone else see it?

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Trish, thanks for sharing your story it's lovely that your DH was so chuffed with all the embryos and telling everyone. With regard you being Mother Theresa I can see the resemblance!! I think it's the wrinkles and dress sense that really complete the look!!   

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Hi Emer

I totally understand you wanting to protect your DH (must be your motherly instinct kicking in already! ).  I just find it such a sad world that those outside the world of IVF who like to call themselves 'normal' somehow look down on the rest of us or at least make us feel like we have something to hide.  1 in 6 couples are affected by infertility.  Sorry, it just annoys me that there is a constant mental battle (myself included) as to whether/who to tell.  And Emer I think it is so sweet you protecting DH like that.  I am glad mine has told everyone he knows and he finds that the best way to cope because I am not sure I could take pitying looks from other people all thinking it's my 'fault'.  It must be hard for you too.  So on that note:

MY NAME IS TRISHY AND I AM PROUD TO BE MAKING IVF HISTORY!!    Anyone want to join me 

(OK, I was not too happy when we were out for dinner in a local restaurant a few weeks ago with my in-laws and the next thing was my MIL announced to the waitress that we were going through IVF!!  I don't know who was more embarrassed, me, DH or the waitress!   )


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Mary!  I get my fashion inspiration from you!  

Oh and I thought I recognised you on TV!!!!  Has the rash gone away yet or is it still itchy?!!


----------



## weeza82

EmerG, I am with you on the protecting your man issue. Yesterday I said I probably would take the "blame" so DH wouldn't feel uncomfortable and I stick by that. He is not ready to tell people and I respect that. 

Trishy, you are right as well, 1 in 6 couples are affected by IF. There are 14 people in my cubicle farm, so there must be someone else affected by it (maybe they haven't TTC yet). Do we have something to hide, or is it just too personal to share with everyone?  A bit of both I suspect, certainly in my case. It's too personal at the minute for everyone to know and I don't know if it is cos I am ashamed or overwhelmed  by the whole situation that I "hide" and don't tell people. Mixed bag of feelings alright. Ultimately it's too huge for me to pinpoint why I haven't told a lot of people, I just want to keep it relatively personal between DH & me. 

Honestly, I really wish I could convey my thoughts better. This post makes no sense at all, even though I know what I mean.   

I give up. Back to "Humour is my defence mechanism" Weeza.......

Mary I didn't see that program because I thought exactly the same thingas you did. Instead I watched "101 more things removed fromt he Human Body" on Sky3


----------



## MaryC

I don't think people really have anything to hide I think it's more about being uncomfortable talking IF issues because in effect you are discussing your sex life!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Yes I know it's 1 in 6 from the Test Tube Babies series on Discovery Health (which is on TV on repeat for the past 3 years!!)  I know of 2 other people in my work who both had success through IVF so hopefully I will be number 3!

Weeza - I know what you mean!!


----------



## weeza82

My mind has been blown. My brains are frazzled. 

Here is a funny story from the weekend that I keep meaning to tell everyone about....

DH's 7 year old nephew got his tonsils out on Sunday. He was in my house on Sat evening and I asked him how he felt about it. He thought for a minute and said "Sometimes they don't give you enough anesfetic (He couldn't say it quite right, bless!!) and you wake up half way through!!!"    My jaw dropped, "Who told you that? " I asked thinking it is something like the idiot SILS would say thinking they are being smart and funny   He couldn't remember so I told him it was highly unlikely "But it happens" says he    so I reassured him that it was most unlikely given the millions of people having ops every day across the world that it would happen to him.  SO off he went. On Sun morning his 10 year old brother was having dinner with us and he confesses (with great glee and pride!!) that he had told his brother that!!!! I used to laugh when my mum would say "shake the boots off ye" but for the first time, I actually experienced that feeling    Wee stirrer!!!


----------



## Trishy

Surely couples with IF problems would have far better sex lives than those without!!  Just think of all the BMS going on around the world and then look at all the couples who had kids with no problems at all saying they are too tired to bother!!  So to turn IF into a positive thing, we must all be horny nutters!!  

It is a strange thing though.  I can't put my finger on it either, it's not that we are 'hiding' anything or 'ashamed' of anything but yes maybe you are right Mary.  Only the 5 people I work with know and nobody else in work.  Those who need to know in a work capacity know and all our friends know as well.  I suppose a select few and that is all that need (or probably want) to know.


----------



## Mrs AB

Ok - I'm 'listening' to what you're all saying and my contribution is this:

Infertility SUCKS!!!!!!!!!  How's that?!!  Not insightful enough?!!  Ok then, what about this:

IVF RULES!!!!!  Any better??!!  On a serious note - I was traumatised when it was confirmed that we were going to find it difficult to conceive naturally - didn't matter who was at fault.  The term I-V-F compeltely petrifed me and look at me now - I'm injecting myself twice a day...................Mrs AB lifts her top and shows off her bruises with pride..............lol.................like most things in life that are a shock or difficult to come to terms with - you learn to accept your situation and adapt to it.  

Janners - no side effects to report - other than a slightly bloated (bruised!) belly and very mild cramps in me lower abdomen.

A


----------



## galaxy girl

Trishy you must be an amazingly strong person not to cry. i cry at every new pregnancy, every month when things don't work out. I cried that we had to go for IVF and then for ICSI, I cry for DH (who has taken it really badly, even told me I could leave him and find someone else who would give me a baby), I'm crying as I write this, I cried when treatment was stopped, I cried at my nephews baptism last week. I'm a mess.


----------



## tedette

hi ladies,

Had EC today and all went well.

They got 13 eggs so not taking the final stims injection and only taking half the pregnyl means we should have avoided OHSS...thanks Dr Boyle!

DH produced his sample and now it is in the lap of the gods...and the embryologist  (not DH's sperm sample, I hope )

DH is ringing up tomorrow for fertilisation results as I am too nervous 

Hope everyone is well, sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled Kate     Give yourself time and be good to yourself.

Tedette


----------



## janners1

Evening all,

I have spent an entirely pleasant afternoon designing an album to the Step up 2 soundtrack. I may have busted some moves in between pages             

I agree with all - IF SUCKS!!!! Getting your period when you want two pink lines SUCKS! Being poked and prodded with needles and weird devices covered in 'condoms' shoved up your region SUCKS!!!!

But we are all brave girls and we are getting on with it and helping each other along with some cyber hugs and cyber banter.

Group hug now.


----------



## janners1

Galaxy Girl -


----------



## MaryC

Galaxy Girl, pm on it's way to you.

Tedette, congrats on the great ec lets hope they fertilize well and you get the news you are hoping for. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Annie70

Way to go, Tedette, great numbers of eggs there! Hope you get good news tomorrow!! 

Wonder how shoppingqueen is getting on - I know she's staying offline but just hope that things are going well with her - she must be in the tww now.

Trishy - your FET is getting really close - better slot in your last sushis.  I wonder if you would have told your co-workers if you hadn't already known that they had done IVF. It does make a difference! I was able to tell one of my friends early on because she had ovarian cancer at the age of 22 and can't have children naturally. So, she and dh have adopted one and are waiting for the second. 

Well, my sister's b/w came back and she discovered that her blood group is 0- and, as her dh is +, she will need injections later on in her pregnancy to prevent her from being made infertile from this pregnancy. Thing is, our mother is 0+, I'm 0+,  both brothers 0+ and my father thinks he is also 0+ though is not 100% sure because, as he is never ill, it's been a 'good twenty years' since he had blood drawn. Mystery! It's obviously some recessive thing but it's fun teasing her!

Anybody else with - blood but whose husband is +?  It's not a big deal these days really but I hadn't realised that only 15% of the population have - blood.


----------



## crazykate

Great news tedette - relax and let DH wait on you for a change everything crossed for you hun 

Weeza read your wee bit on giving blood (which I do btw) but the last time I went they signed me off for a year as we are on the IVF road!

Annie can't answer your ? pet My DH probably doesn't even know his blood group!

I have to say girls that I totally agree with you all on the M.F.I thing DH won't tell anyone and after cancellation of tx I think he's feeling a little down but he bottles his feelings up too I don't blame him at all and keep having to reassure him that we're in it together.  My parents are the only one's who know that we have gone a 2nd cycle because ILs are not very supportive at all.  I wouldn't upset you with their comments    I have cried at all your posts in respect of this this evening 

We are all very very brave, strong and courageous ladies


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Tedette congrats on your 13 eggs hope there is good fertilisation when you phone tomorrow!!!

Galaxy girls      !!!

Hi to everyone else.......


Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

I've coped pretty well with the IF.  Feb 05 hurt but got through it thanks to the senior leader of the church DH and I go to and his wife being brill.  The IF really hit me last October 4 days before my Nieces first birthday and I turned to my senior leader who was fantastic and really did help me get through a very tough week.  I was down until end January over it.  I'm now much stronger and the latest baby to be born to church family hasn't upset me at all.  Finding out my sister is expecting #2 in August at Christmas was hard as well.  I was pleased for her but wished it could have been DH and I.  I spent most of my spare time in January laying down listening to worship music.  As I've said, I'm now much more positive and am looking forward to tx.  DH and I were told the having 2 embies put back has 40% chance of IVF being successful and if it is, there's a 25% chance of it being twins.


----------



## Mrs AB

Kate - I second that!!!!!

I've been having a down day today!!! I keep thinking about the 'what ifs' and I know I shouldn't but it's just so difficult..............tried to talk to DH about if earlier................should have known better...........HE'S A BLOKE!!!!! And therefore doesn't have the ability to discuss his feelings!!!!

I spoke to mum earlier and for some reason she kept saying things that should be included in a book entitled, '101 Things You Should Never Say to Someone Experiencing IF Problems/Undergoing IVF'. I'll tell you a few - I'm sure you've heard them before:

1. Don't worry, it's only your first IVF attempt!!!! _Like, I really want to do this AGAIN!!!!!_
2. I bet you'd conceive if you stopped thinking about it.  

3. You've only been trying for 3 and half years - be patient!!!!! _Seriously, someone needs to hold me back when I hear this one!!! _

All I can say is Red Flag and Bull!!!!!!!

So instead of talking my worries through and trying to relax a bit I'm now soooooooo wound up!!!!

Janners - I need you to crack a joke or something..................there's an extremely hormonal woman here, with unsightly bruises either side of her belly button and a bloated belly who needs an urgent laugh!!!!

A


----------



## Trishy

Evening ladies.  We definitely all need to cheer up tonight!  

I went for a walk with DH and Elvis tonight (waved at the back of your house Mary just incase you were looking out the window but without my glasses you could have been doing some naked cooking and I wouldn't have noticed although DH may have fallen in the river!!   ) Anyway, I told him about the ancient tradition of one testicle having female sperm and the other male and they used to tie one with string depending on what they wanted to have! (From your article link Weeza) Well he kind of went "nice" and pulled a painful face - ok it was funny if you had been there!!  

Galaxy - I really am not a strong person but I honestly think I have cried myself dry and I can't cry any more but just have to pick myself up and do what has to be done.  I really don't want to think about how I will cope if it is negative in a few weeks but I will cope and I will get on with life and I will try again and again and again if that's what it takes!  I am just stubborn!  Not being a mummy is not an option (well until I run out of steam...or money (sad that has to be an issue) but hopefully it won't get that far.  Reading this I almost sound like I have gone through the greiving process of losing someone or something and maybe that is what has happened to make me stronger.  Who knows but i am up for the challenge and will fight IF all the way!    

So Galaxy I really hope you are feeling better tonight and I am sending you some of my stubbornness as we speak.  You can get through this too if we all stick together and support each other as we have been doing.  Dry your tears and pick up that big stick and fight!    

Tedette - I am so happy for you.  That is great news and i am really thinking about you for the call tomorrow  

Annie - the 5 people in work that know are actually just my team (none have kids yet) and the other 2 people who went through IVF don't know I am going through it too.  I would not be particularly close to them at all so would find it odd to suddenly become all pally wally just because we both went through IVF (although I know that contradicts me being on this site) but it would just feel a bit of a false friendship when we don't really talk anyway if you know what I mean.  My team and boss are very understanding but it is never really mentioned anyway which I suppose keeps some sense of normality to my life.

By the way I am Resis negative if that means anything in terms of blood.  I think it means I need an injection too and my sister needed one too before giving birth and my Mum for that matter!  No idea what DH is!

Cate - glad you are feeling more positive now.  Interesting to know a percentage of success.  Not sure what it is for FET rather than fresh?

Anita - I totally understand people trying to say the right thing but ending up saying all the wrong things!  My Mum was forever saying it 'might just happen' until i got really annoyed one night and said to never say that ever again as it won't happen naturally no matter how hard we try.  She thought that as DH's result was 'excellent' that it could happen naturally but I had to explain it was excellent for ICSI but not even good enough for IVF and I think she finally got the picture!  I suppose they all mean well but sometimes you want to shake some IVF knowledge into them so they know where you are coming from!!  AAAAGGGHHHHH!

OK - now you got me all wound up!  There is smoke coming out of the keyboard I am typing that fast!    And......................relax! 

How is everyone else tonight?


----------



## janners1

Anita - OMG 2 and 3 I can soooo empathize with, _especially_ number 2...it is my all-time top rage inducing saying.   

And if they don't actually say it they tell you some 'amazing' miraculous story where someone they knew who knew someone else tried for oh, 15 years and couldn't get pregnant, and then one day they stopped trying and forgot about it and got pregnant that very month!!!!!! Yeah, like the little sperms were swimming in going "come on guys, finally they aren't expecting it, this will be the best Beadles About we have ever done!!!!!!"   

Freakin' people. And they always think they are the first person to say this crap to you. I just invision myself slapping the face off them as they say it, and I feel better inside. Like in Monster in Law when Jane Fonda kicks JLo's a$$ in her head. Who doesn't do that when they see JLo's smugly face on the screen?!! So lets all do some inner a$$ kicking today and we will feel much better.   

Well the hubber commented last night that I seem to be 'filled with rage' this past two days. I have been ranting and raving like a loony for no real reason, only that it makes me feel better. For example, some girl in spin class moaned that the new bikes were too hard last night. This sent me off in a rage (like, seriously!!) and I came home ranting to the DH about 'attention seekers' and then sent HT a long ranty text that was totally uncalled for. That is just one in a long line of incidents yesterday...

        

Tedette ROCKIN' results for you!! My fingers and toes are tightly crossed for some good fertilisation today.   

Right, I must calm down and go do some work!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning 

GalaxyGirl   

Tedette, excellent on the EC   and fingers crossed for this morning     for good news babe 

Annie, that's really interesting that only 15% of the population is -ve. They say that O- is the universal donor (they always shout for it in ER) yet only 15% is - (Science geek here!!! Things like that really interst me) I am A+ but don't know what DH is as he is needlephobic (he would be great for blood donation, big huge veins in his arms!) Trishy, it would depend on your DH, if he is - then you should be fine but if he is +ve then there are injections at 28 & 36 weeks.

Crazykate, is it the hormones that prevent donation? Thanks for letting me know.

Trishy, interesting article wasn't it  I forgot to tell DH about it last night!!

Janners, out of curiosity..... do you know the dance to Crank That/Soulja Boy? You seem like you would...... don't know why......

Morning to everyone else, Mary, MrsAB, Fiona, Dahlia, Missy, Sunny, Cate, Holly. Gemma, Shopping Queen (she tests on Fri), EmerG and Emak and all the rest 

[fly]IF SUCKS[/fly]

Just jumping on a band wagon. 
I am not coping with the whole thing that well. I have up days and I have down days. Sometimes I know I'm circling the drain to a bad couple of days. Maybe in time, every pg won't hurt, every AF won't hurt and I will be stronger.

But right now, I for one am going to change tact and add to MrsABs "101 Things You Should Never Say To Someone Experiencing IF"

4. Are you doing it at the right times of the month? _£1000 says I know my monthly cycle better than you know your best friend_

5. My friend has a friend has a friend has a friend who knows someone who had tried for xx years and they gave up/went to doc/started IVF/adopted/took a trip to the moon and all of a sudden they were pregnant. Without even trying!!!!! _Reeaaalllly, I hadn't heard that before, must do that_

6. Have you tried Doggy style? _Have you ?_

7. Will you adopt? _I would like to give it a go ourselves first, thanks_

8. RELAX. You're stressing too much about it. _*Lots of burly strong men try to hold Weeza back from inflicting mucho pain* _

That feels better.


----------



## janners1

9. You are too stressed - you need to chill and it will happen. _OK, apart from my inner slappings and occasional rageful outbursts (which only my hubber sees), and am really one of the most laid back people you will ever meet. So how people can just determine I am too stressed to have a baby is beyond me!! _

Oh, and one time I was having a tantrum about the whole thing in front of my mum (that's allowed) and she said that maybe DH's sperm were too afraid to get it on with my 'angry and rageful eggs'. I thought this was rather funny!!    

Here's an article - we should print it out and hand it to people who annoy us (after the inner slapping we give them).

http://www.resolve.org/site/PageServer?pagename=lrn_ffaf_ie

Weeza I have up days and down days too. Sometimes I think I will never ever have a family (which is so untrue, since we have already decided to adopt if it doesn't work out). And then somedays I think I will probably have 3 sets of twins and have my own tv show because my life is so mental (like those people in America!!).   

Weeza - meant to add Soulja Boy is in my ipod at the top of my crosstrainer song list!!!!!!!!! But it makes me want to sing loudly when it comes on. I am also TOTALLY LOVIN' Ice Cube "You can do it" at the mo. Awesome.


----------



## weeza82

janners1 said:


> "come on guys, finally they aren't expecting it, this will be the best Beadles About we have ever done!!!!!!"


 It's too early, stop, my sides hurt 

Janners I am like you, laid back, nearly horizontal. It wrecks my mums head. But DH sees it all come bubbling to the surface in absolute fits of rage and rants sheer ugliness  but that's what he signed up for at the alter  He gets my rants and I get his under-duvet farts 

Re: adoption, I would adopt in a heart beat if it didn't work out. Dh doesn't really want to talk about it though as he sees of it as giving up before we have even started, but I know he would if it came to it. He's not built for a life without children.


----------



## janners1

Yeah they definitely signed up for it at the alter, and I asked DH last night if he would really be happy for me to change my entire personality?!!!     

I think he secretly loves the random rage and occasional inappropriate swearing fits!!

The thought of adoption makes me very happy. We would adopt girls from China (after watching  The Dying Rooms when I was 18 it broke my heart), and we would see if we could get little sisters, maybe around ages 3 and 5 or so. We talk about it all the time. I think we'll probably (hopefully) do it even if ICSI is successful.

PS - I am listening to music on itunes shuffle and "relax, take it easy" by Mika has just come on!!!!!!!! Someone is trying to tell me something!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

I would adopt some Russian children. Anything to get them out of the orphanages. I have often thought about doing the 2 week visit thing, you know when 2 kids affected from Chernobyl come over here for a fortnight and it extends their life expectancy by a couple of years. I really want to do it, but have never made the first move. Must do it next year.

10. What's for you won't go by you _*murderous rage flares up again*_

PS This is quite cathartic, feeling much better


----------



## janners1

This reminds me of a funeral I was at last year...my friend's wee sister had a still birth but they wanted to have a funeral for the baby. The minister was so brilliant, he stood up and gave a list of things not to say to the couple (he and his wife had been through it themselves). These included "You'll have more", "It's god's plan", "It just wasn't meant to be". He said, if you don't know what to say to them SAY NOTHING!! And just give them a hug! This is some of the best life advice I have ever gotten, and I always think about it when something happens to someone and I just don't know what to say. I give hugs and squeeze hands.

I mean, when you think about it, people who give us their expert advice on how to get preggo are actually insinuating that we are _doing something wrong_ to begin with!!! One of my friends who does know has been great (she's the one I mentioned who got preggo first month when we decided to try at the same time), but she does give me some dumba$$ advice. Like, drink smoothies in the morning and stop going to the gym...eat berries....RELAX!!!!!!!!!! She got preggo after a girl's night out when she smoked about 30 ****, drank her weight in cocktails, had a filthy Big Mac on the way home and then 'seduced' her DH.

Hmm...maybe i should try that?!!!     

Weeza - don't talk to me...If I thought about it I would be like Angelina "Womb Raider" with all those kids in orphanages...it just breaks my heart. Does anyone know the first place you go for advice if you are thinking about adoption?


----------



## weeza82

Oh stop. A couple at our Church had a still birth. Heartbreaking. But they went on and had a second wee girl. i was playing the organ for her christening and her mummy was stood with the tears tripping her. I was bawling, so happy yet so sad. See anyone else crying, I'm in tears too. 

My single friend and I have an agreement, I will never say to her "When you're not looking for a man, that's when you'll find him" and she won't say "relax" and all that crap. Just say nothing. 

Where do you go to start adoption in NI? Is there many kids from NI up for adoption? So unknown. 

11. The more you want something, the less likely you are to get it. 

Just realising, all these points have the same theme, but what the heck


----------



## janners1

I know in England and USA they have adoption agencies that you can go to to help you with all the paperwork of international adoption. Me and DH researched it a bit and I know we both have to be 30 to be able to adopt in China. DH is just turning 30 this month. It is also expensive, you have to pay the Chinese government around 10k (I think) for the child. I just don't know where you go to initiate the home study etc. Or even to get more information? 

I have a few single friends and I would hate to be single at this age. It seems like there is nothing out there - they are either still single for a reason, playing around behind their wives backs, eternal bachelors or divorced with loads of baggage (these are from my friend's real experiences). When you go on girl's nights out do you not just look around and think "Thank gawd I am not on the pull!!"


----------



## weeza82

Absolutely. All the men are taken. DH has a single friend and both are desperate but they would be horrendous together, so needy and whiney, so we have never introduced them.   

Why are so many men players? Where is the respect? We were on a hen night in Letterkenny last July and fell in with a stag do from Ballygawley, cos we knew some of them. One of them was an ex of mine, who is now married and has 2 kids and he tortured me all weekend. Another one's wife was expecting No. 2 as well and he chanced away at me. I stopped at one point and said "What about you wife and kids? " "oh, you shouldn't have mentioned them, now I feel all guilty"    W.T.F.? Dogs.


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Weeza, your making me laugh this morning!! Are you a bit of a foxy chick with all these men chasing you 

On the subject of adoption in NI, there are quite a few children needing homes but you won't get a baby!! you'll have to be prepared to take an older child. It is very very rare for social services to have a baby for adoption, quite a bit of the time there are children with siblings too which need to be adopted so if you were prepared to take a 'pair' I think that would go in your favour. I know this because we looked into adoption while ttc DD. I also wanted to foster but DH wasn't keen, I think the thought of really messed up kids was too much for him!

Trish, sorry I missed your wave last night, whenever I see a black Labrador by the river I always look to see if it's you. 

Mary


----------



## tedette

Good morning,

I made DH ring for the results this morning and, out of the 13 eggs, EIGHT have fertilised!!!!!!! 
    

I am so relieved as I saw about 5 single magpies on my way to work this morning and had myself all prepared that there would be no fertilisation.

We have ET on Friday morning and obviously then it is a waiting game but at least we know if we have to do it all again, we have a good chance that we will get to ET, which is as much as can be hoped for.

DH didn't ask anything about quality or grade, I don't even know if the embryologist would have told him anything, but at least we are in with a chance and might   get some frosties too, in case we need to go again!

I hope everyone else is doing well today, best wishes to all of you at whatever stage of treatment you are at.

I think I will follow ShoppingQueen's lead and take a break from posting after Friday until the test date, if I can!  Thanks for all your good wishes and support girls.  The same back at all of you!


It makes such a difference to have people to share this with who understand!  I have told no one, except my SIL, and even then I haven't mentioned what stage of TX we are at until she happened to text me yesterday and asked!  The people in my work must think I have some mysterious illness that is bringing me up to the Royal so regularly!  

A relieved Tedette


----------



## Mrs AB

[fly] That's great news Tedette!!  [/fly]

Girls - nice to see that you've continued my 101 Things.......It's refreshing just to get all this frustration out of my system sometimes and share it with others who actually know what I'm talking about. I need to add another one though and I have to say it's probably the worst one I 've ever heard - really because it was MIL who said it and I was disappointed in her:

12. You need to get on with your life. MIL said this to me when we were first told that we needed ICSI and when she said it for the third time I let rip!!! What a horrible, cold thing to say. She's never said it since!!! 

I've been a naughty girl and booked today off work - I'm just so tired!!! I realised this when I bounced off the walls in me hallway this morning!! So back to bed I went!!!

I'm looking forward to my appt tomorrow - well, within reason seeing as Mr Probe and his rubber overcoat will be paying me a visit - I shudder at the thought.................lol..............cos at least I'll know how I'm responding to the drugs.

How are you all today?

A


----------



## weeza82

Tedette        excellent news Tedette!!! I am so pleased for you. Hope you are taking a few days to get ready for ET and give those babes a fabulous new home  so pleased!!! 

MrsAB you make me laugh so much "Mr Probe and his rubbercoat" Hahaha  What's the scan for tomorrow? I can't believe your MIL said that  on your behalf!!! That is such a terrible thing to say. How? How do you get on with life when this is your life?

Morning Mary, I don't know what was in the water that weekend in Letterkenny, cos it hasn't really happened since   although, I do like the idea of being a fox......

to continue the theme....

13. I am so sick and tired all the time, I hate being pregnant. You are so lucky, being not pregnant _*slap*, let me be the judge of that thank you!!_

14. Make the most of it, travel, sleep in, cos once kids come you won't be able to do all that _no words for that_

15. There are worse things that could happen _Of course, I know that, but this is a pretty huge thing for me at the minute_

16. IVF, it's not natural _my MIL & SILs said this recently, blissfully unaware of what's going on under their noses_

17. If it hasn't happened, it's not meant to be then.

I have heard number 17 so many times, from MIL in the same breath as No 16 and also from a fella at work whose brother and wife have had 3 IUIs and 2 IVFs. The lack of compassion there is staggering, but then if you have 2 kids both conceived on the first month of trying, it's easy to be complacent.

BTW Janners, great article it inspired points 13 to 17 !!!


----------



## galaxy girl

AArrggghhhh point 17  - I get this before every holiday. And I always think -

thanks now I don't even want to go on this holiday. I'd rather be at home with a baby or two. thanks for reminding me of my empty life.


----------



## holly01

can i add no.18

ooh ye wudnt be able to go on hols at a drop of a hat,have a nice house,car and go out every wend if ye had kids!!!!!helllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooo do u really think we give a damn about all of the above if we could have our own little bunndle of joy    like c'monnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## angel83

Big congrats to Tadette, fab news hun. 

Good luck to you to MrsAB

Sorry for the no personals, its just too much to catch up on

AF arrived for me 2day - So thats 7 x BFN's in a row. Ive decided to take a month off for a little break and also because i will be in liverpool at BMS time. So not point really. I really didn't think that it wouldn't work, but i guess its looking unlikely now. I sat in my DS's room last night just watching him sleep and i felt this wave of peace hit me. Maybe it can be just the 3 of us. And im hoping that i can start to think more thoughts like that. Although we are TTC baby No2, we are only at the start of the Tx journey. We will be referred for IUI in the summer and we will have to wait a few years on the NHS. Maybe that will give us time to "Move On" slightly. And if we still want to go for the IUI when its our turn, then we can decide that at the time.

Sorry for the very me post. But just wanted to let u all know how im feeling at the moment.


----------



## weeza82

Hey Angel, that must be so precious watching them sleep. Sorry AF came   

Holly no18, yeah my life is so great why would you want kids?


----------



## Trishy

Girls - you are all going to give yourself heart attacks!!  Just relax and it might happen!!!  Ha ha only joking !!  

My Mum's favourite saying of all time is "if it happens, it happens and if it's meant to be, then it's meant to be"  AAAGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!    

Anyway - Teddette that is great news.  Well done you and roll on ET!   

Angel - I am so sorry pet, but as you say it's not the end of the journey by a long shot so give yourself a little time to compose your thoughts and see what feels right.  I am really happy for you that you can find some peace in having your DS.  But no less painful too.  

Janners - I am so happy you posted that article.  It feels like I wrote it (although I could not have worded it so well) but it feels like someone got inside my head and wrote down all my feelings.  I am so tempted to print it out and give it to my Mum to read but I don't want her to think I am trying to tell her I am annoyed but it might help her understand how I feel.  

My friends couldn't understand why I am even on this website for support and think I should talk to them instead (despite the fact that they have 3 kids!).  I love them dearly but they just have no possibility of understanding what I am going through although she tries her best to call and ask after me and luckily never says any of the 18 points listed above!  Although she has slight post natal depression and always complains about the smallest child and say how lucky I am not to have to put up with him!! HHmmm!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Wow!!!!  Mrs AB scratches her head furoiusly and wishes she listened harder at school in Maths class..................hmmmm..........only 83 to go!!!!!!!  Kidding!!!  But seeing as I suffer from OCD (self diagnosis...........actually, that's wrong most of my family have diagnosed it!!).........I think we could get to 20 easily!!!!!

Angel - I'm glad you felt a little more contentment last night.................. .  

Weeza Mr Probe & his rubber overcoat and I will become aquainted again because I gotta have an ultrasound scan on day 8 of Stimming to see how I'm progressing - if things go to plan I should be able to see a few follies!!!!!  Fingers crossed!  

Trish/PT - how you coping?  I'm starting to get really nervous!!!  

All this sisterhood stuff is making me all soppy!!!!    

A


----------



## janners1

Oooh, ooh did we do:

19. Sure you've loads of time, what's the big hurry? (my imaginary answer) _Oh, actually there is a big hurry. I'm in a race with some online friends I have never met. We are trying to see who can get to 5 kids first. The winner gets the dancing banana. It's really quite important that I win._

OK girls I have a confession to make. I am having a secret love affair. With Supernoodles. Seriously. Filthy, smelly, dirty supernoodles. I have a secret stash hidden behind the cereal boxes, along with some caramel rice krispie bars and I scoff them when DH isn't here. I don't understand why I am loving them so much at the mo, but I can't get enough of them. Filth.

I am also addicted to a tv show called Slimming Club. It is on now on the Home and Health channel, and it is hilarious yet fascinating. It is like when Peter Kay talks about Weight Watchers, only it is real life. Women lose a pound one week then eat all round them for a week and put a pound on the next week. Pip the leader tells them off and yet she is as big as them. I actually have it on series link now.

'Nuff about me. Tedette - FAB news re: your fertilised embies!!!!!!! So chuffed for you and DH!!!!

Trishy - I was nodding away when I read that article! I wish there was a way we could give it to our friends and family without offending them!

Angel - so sorry AF came    I know that feeling all too well this week   

Anita - enjoy your day off!!!! I am still laughing at "Mr Probe and his rubber coat"!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Anita - I am going to diagnose you and I think you are just plain nuts!! 

A week today and I will be lying legs akimbo with some doctors head disappearing below me with a massive torch as if he is just about to go caving!  

I am getting nervous now and my heart physically leaps every time someone mentions something about the 7th May that is totally unrelated but I can't help it!  I am more nervous about getting Friday's meeting with Mr Probe and his rubber overcoat behind me then I will be a bit happier.  I started 3 tablets a day today and I only have to go up as far as 4 a day so I am 3/4 of the way there now and excited but very very scared.  DH says the 21st May (test day) is a massive day for him..............it's the final of the football!!     Men!!


----------



## Annie70

Tedette - brill news about your eggs! They probably can't tell you too much about quality the first day.  Loved hearing about you spotting the magpies though - I was constantly looking out for 'signs' that would tell me whether this cycle was the one. Had decided that it was going to be a good cycle because I had to do my beta on ds's birthday. Also, we bought a new house during my cycle with loads more room, and the seller had twins.  Our mad next-door Portuguese neighbour (who never deigns to talk to us), well her black cat stalked outside our gate for a few days during the tww. I know the black cat thing can go either way but I was hopeful!

Trishy - your comment makes it sound like the doc will be muff-diving!!

I really enjoyed reading your comments of What Not To Say When She's Not Expecting.  Given my mother's recent reaction, I am so glad that I never told her anything during all the years we were ttc.  It took me so long to persuade dh that we had a problem, that it would not happen naturally, and we needed to be tested  that I could not have coped with any other comments.

Hope you're feeling better today, Galaxy Girl! Thinking of you.


----------



## weeza82

Janners, curry supernoodles and toast  I may indulge when Dh is away this weekend  You can have the dancing Banana, I am now in a competition with myself (or anyone who wants to join me) for the dancing Zorro banana 

Trishy, what if his last words before going caving are "I'm going in" in a hollwood stylee!!! 

Annie, all good omens!!!

20. You may hurry up. You're not getting any younger (with a knowing purse of the lips and nod of the head) _I am 28, not some decrepid (sp?) old crone. I started ttc when I was 26 wtf!!_


----------



## blue ribbon

hi girls
a bit of info needed please
sent of  my letter  on the 21st of april with 1st day of period and i was just wondering after the 14days of spray beginning on day 21 how long then do u normally spend on the injections. then after that how long then do u have to wait for ec then et. sorry girls for all the questions but wanted to know what to expect.


----------



## Trishy

The only person that has no idea is my auntie who is just far too tactless to be able to say anything even mildly helpful so my Mum asked me not to tell her for my own sanity's sake!!  So every Christmas (which is the only time I see her as it's all I can take!) without fail she will say to me and DH "would you two hurry up and make me a great auntie and can you have a girl as they are all boys so far!"  Do I really need to explain how this makes me feel??    

Apart from her, any people who do know our situation almost over compensate and say "you are still young and have plenty of time".  Well I am now 31 and feel old and wrinkly already and feel that I should be a mother to 2 already and not still waiting for no. 1.  If I have to wait this long for no.2 I will be ancient!!  I may put myself on the private waiting list again the second number one is crowning!!!     

By the way (before I get told off!!   ) I know you will all say I am still young and I understand there are lots of you trying and succeeding and are older than 31 and in no way at all am I saying you are old (trying to dig myself out of a hole now!!) but it's how I feel about myself - I just feel so past my prime already and it really gets my goat when people say I am still young and have loads of time - NO I DON'T!!   

Janners - supernoodles are gorgeous (chow mein flavour) but my flatmate used to live on them and put on soooo much weight!  Be warned!!


----------



## weeza82

Remember when they had the low-fat noodles? There was an ad for them "Evil Noodle"    Loved that

It's the thought that I could be going for another 12 years of this sh1t, hopefully not for no. 1 though.     signing up for No. 2 when No. 1 is crowning    That's ok, I thought it was just me who had thought "when should we start for No 2? "    Need No1 first!!!1


----------



## galaxy girl

Blue ribbon. Seems to be 2 weeks on down reg - during which your AF should come then a scan to make sure all is quiet. Then 2 weeks of Stimms during which you ll have a couple more scans before ec - then ET 2 days after that if all goes to plan. they tell you at the start though that the timings can change, all depends on how you respond and even if you are put on a long or short protocol. Mine was long. I think the number of scans you get also depends on your clinic with Origin doing more.? The Royal girls will know.


----------



## janners1

In a dream world I would have a huge family - like 5 kids. So I really don't have a lot of time because I am coming 31 in August and our family has early menopause to deal with too.

I bought the low fat supernoodles the other day. They are RANK!!! The full 'bad' ones have 157 cals in them or something - Trishy how in gods name did your pal put on loads of weight eating supernoodles?!!! Was she washing them down with pints of cider and blackcurrent?!!!    

I burnt 732 cals in lunchtime spin and I am still eating lol!!!!!!! 

Weeza, freakin' love the dancing zorro banana!!!!!!! Brill!!


----------



## Cate1976

I've had 'In God's time' and 'It'll happen, be patient' from members of my church family.  My dad gave the 'this is what you'll have to put up with' when DH and I were at theirs last summer, they were looking after my Nice and she wasn't settling for hwer afternoon sleep.  Let's just say he got his answer, I said that I'd take the crying, sleepless nights, colic, reflux and whatever else a baby could throw at me if i could just get pg and have a baby.  He walked away to put Niece down for her sleep.  It has to be sasid that church family have been amazing though.


----------



## MaryC

OMG you all sound like a pack of baron old hags standing around a cauldron cursing everyone!!!    snap out of it before I'm forced to take action     

Long Pause......................... I'm waiting for the avalanche of abuse to come my way!!!!!   

In short people obviously haven't a clue what to say or know what way to react to news of IF (although some are just nasty hateful people and it's OK to curse them!!), so rather than point out what they say wrong lets hear what you think they should say, especially to you if you confide in them about your situation, and I'm not just talking about initially when you tell them but as time goes by or if your having tx.
What would you have said to a friend in your situation if they told you back when you were young free and single when the thought of kids for you were a million years away? 

Angel, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN, I think it's a good idea to have a break, the crazy drugs can really mess with your mind and body!!  

Tedette, fab news, I hope everything goes OK on Friday 

Mary


----------



## janners1

MARY!!!!!! We like being rageful (well, I do....and I'm pretty sure Weeza does too).

Don't make us be nice!!!!

I would have said "Oh, that sucks I'm sorry to hear that. How do you and DH feel about it? From what I hear IVF has come a long way and the percentages of success are quite high, right?"

Right, I'm away back to thinking evil thoughts and slapping people in my head.


----------



## weeza82

I'm with Janners, I like being rageful. It releases .......something, don't know what.....*shrugs* what do you do?  

The nurse at the blodd donation session had a great attitude yesterday. I had to note down on the questionnaire that I was waiting for the review appt and that I had HSG since I last donated. She said, quite matter-of-factly "How long has it been?" "Will you do IVF?" Straight forward no bullsh1tting. I liked that. So yeah, that would be my preferential reaction from people  

What would I have said to a friend? "That sucks (my fave phrase), so sorry. What can be done?"  One thing I have learnt from all this is sometimes it is better to say nothing. A hug or a squeeze of a hand can mean so much more.


----------



## MaryC

OK Janners be rageful if necessary, but you frighten me slightly!!!!!!!!!!!!!   what would you be like if you didn't burn off all that aggression at all those crazy spinning/bootcamp classes, I think maybe there would be a resemblance with Michael Douglas in the film 'Falling Down'!!!!   

Weeza, just read your post, I think you've been hanging out with Janners toooooooo much!!


----------



## weeza82

It's not from hanging around too long with Janners, more like finding a soulmate (I   u   )   I love that film. If someone is having a bad day in work, we ask are they having a Falling Down day!! How fab would it be to walk into MacD's and do what he did....

Think of it this way, a forum for single people might have a similar topic "101 stupid things to say to single people" starting with "when you're not looking, you'll find someone". Every "group" of people brought together by fate/circumstances out of their control probably have a hate list of things like this. No one will ever say the right thing to everyone. 
There are some people whose intentions are good and you recognise them instantly, then there are people who talk out of their arses, their mouths open and the biggest pile of verbal diarrohea comes out, purely down to ignorance and stupidity (I include my ILs in this group).  This is just a little exercise (and sharing session) about the words people use to us. 

Either way, saying little or nothing is often the better way to deal with a a situation that you have no understanding and I hope to keep that with me through life.


----------



## janners1

LOL Mary, if you are afraid of me think how my poor DH feels on a daily basis!!!!!!

He calls my alter ego Helga!!!!!


----------



## Annie70

I'm jumping right into the fray now but I think that Mary's point is valid - it's pretty easier to come up with suitable soothing words when your friend/ family member first mentions that they are IF.  But, how do you continue to understand and be there for them as they go through their often long-haul journey?  'That sucks' won't work long-term magic and while listening is great, the infertile yearns for someone who really 'gets it'. 

Isn't that why the lot of us are on here, feverishly fingering our keyboards?


----------



## Trishy

Honestly?  If I had found out my best friend needed IVF before I ever considered kids then I don't know how I would react.  I would probably say all the wrong things in the thought that I was saying all the right things and for this reason I don't blame people for not understanding until you actually go through it yourself.  I won't pretend that I would have been perfect but I am a great listener and would have tried the best I could.  I would now approach it very differently as I know exactly how it feels.  Is that fair enough Mary?  You like to ask very challenging questions!!


----------



## MaryC

Trish and Annie my loyal friends good on you!!!

Trish, you hit the nail on the head, GOOD WOMAN!!!! I knew you were on my wave length!!! It's easy for us all now to know what to say, although even now i think it can be a challenge but before we had any involvement or experience of IF we would have been saying those crap cliche sayings too!!!
Sometimes it's hard to remember what your 'true' life perspective was before you had IF issues so rudely pushed in your face by mother nature!!

Annie, I hope your keeping well, any nausea

Janners, Your poor Dh, I'm thinking of organising a whip round for him to get him another holiday in Vegas!!! I think he's earned it!LOL


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Mary - how's it going? I started our little exercise because the frustration/pain of being in our situation can be overwhelming sometimes and when people who for whatever reason come off with random (sometimes well intentioned) advice it can most definitley _add_ to our pain/frustration - I agree, I would have found it difficult to empathise/sympathise a few yrs ago when being a yummy mummy wasn't a priority - but that doesn't help me now!!! Maybe the point here too, should be that people who are faced with friends/family going through something like this should THINK before they speak!!! I agree with Weeza sometimes a comforting hug is all that's needed..............

A


----------



## Mrs AB

Trishy said:


> Anita - I am going to diagnose you and I think you are just plain nuts!!
> 
> DH says the 21st May (test day) is a massive day for him..............it's the final of the football!!  Men!!


Trish - I'm confused.............really?, I hear you say!!!!!................my ET is on Friday and test day is 23/05/08?? How come yours is 21/05/08??

Anita


----------



## MaryC

Anita, maybe they have delayed your test day to annoy you!!! I gave them a call!!!  

On the subject of pain/frustration Anita don't forget I have been through it all too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but sometimes feel it is important to try and keep things in perspective, with IF it is very easy to get very wrapped up in ourselves and our situation and pain!

Anyway on a lighter note is everyone ready for the apprentice tonight?

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary!!! It wouldn't surprise me, ye wee !!!! lol...............

Check this out girls:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/showbiz/showbiznews.html?in_article_id=563076&in_page_id=1773

I'm lovvvvin it.............ba, da, bap, ba, ba..................(you should all be singing this bit!!!!!!)

A


----------



## Mrs AB

http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/view_shared?p=595c5a62228eb19f7738ba&skin_id=601&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=email

Girls - you gotta do this!!!!! It's free!!!!

Anita


----------



## Dahlia

Wow,

loving the video Anita!! You have a lovely home!!

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

I have to say some of the posts written today and yesterday have brought a tear to my eye too (but in a good way). This forum (and indeed this thread) have really helped me through some tough times and been a great support to me. When I first joined (and I dithered and lurked for a while) it was because I felt no-one I knew had any clue of what I was going through and just knowing their are like minded souls out there like me is a comfort.

No only do they "get" it it provides much needed humour too!! So thanks girls, another group hug coming up   

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Blueribbon- in answer to your question you generally down reg for 2 weeks minimum ( I am DR for 3 I know Fionab DR for longer though and this is to fit in with their schedule). Then stimm for 12 days (hopefully), this can be less or more depending on how you respond. EC is done on tues or wednesdays and ET on Fridays AT rfc as far as I know. Some one correct me if I am wrong. ? 

Good luck!

Tedette- great news from you. I wish you good luck for ET and 2ww    .

Galaxy girl   

Hallo to everyone else too Weeza, Janners, Trishy,Mary, Kate, Cate, Annie, Missy, Holly, Angel,Fiona,S/Q, and anyone I haven"t mentioned by name   

Dahlia x


----------



## Suzie

About time you had a new home 

This way  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139276.new#new


----------

